# expect Rams to be back in LA next year.



## LA RAM FAN

man when they left they should have changed their name to st least SAINT LOUIS "LAMBS" that at LEAST has a ring to it.saint luis rams is the most retarded name for a football team.arizona cardinals is right up there with them the facts they dont even migrate there.

I will be constanty updating this thread with new information,this has been known since 2012 it was going to happen so for now,I'll just post a few videos form the past to get everyone started with for the weekend,football can FINALLY be fun for me again.I lost interest in the NFL when my team,the TREU rams,the LA RAMS,moved away.

I think you'll find all these videos interesting.


----------



## Harry Dresden

9/11 inside job said:


> man when they left they should have changed their name to st least SAINT LOUIS "LAMBS" that at LEAST has a ring to it.saint luis rams is the most retarded name for a football team.arizona cardinals is right up there with them the facts they dont even migrate there.
> 
> I will be constanty updating this thread with new information,this has been known since 2012 it was going to happen so for now,I'll just post a few videos form the past to get everyone started with for the weekend,football can FINALLY be fun for me again.I lost interest in the NFL when my team,the TREU rams,the LA RAMS,moved away.
> 
> I think you'll find all these videos interesting.


i was their Mailman the last 5 years they were in Anaheim.....used to get a lot of free stuff....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this isnt proof positive they will be back in LA next year" im saving the best for the last." but this has been well known starting back in 2012 two years ago that after this season they will leave saint louis for LA and since saint louis has not even come close to giving them the stadium they want and stan isnt even returning phone calls from them,the writing is all over the wall they are leaving after this year. they are getting scared in saint louis,they are in denial mode about it there the few that support them there and it is VERY few,that place is always half empty all the time with much more fans from the opposing team at their games then rams fans. that all changes with the return to LA where they have  HUGE following,they have no following there at all.


----------



## HUGGY

I just wanna know how one gets to be a paid shill for the internet.

Links?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> I just wanna know how one gets to be a paid shill for the internet.
> 
> Links?


theres a bunch of them that have penetrated this site,rightwinger happens to be one of them.ask him. although he would only lie to you and not tell you the truth and never give you an honest answer.He has no interest in facts or truth so it would be a miracle if any of these government paid shills like him ever actually spilled the beans and told you the truth about it.lol.

btw,sticking to the topic here,loyal bush dupe antiquity,if i didnt know any better,i would think that HE actually lives in saint louis and is a rams fan the way he posts because his behaviour I would expect out of a fan in saint louis in denial that they are going to lose their team.I run into THEM all the time at this LA RAM site i post at.

they have NO IDEA WHATSOEVER WHY the Rams left LA in the first place.the majority of them. When you point out to them the facts that attendance at the dome in saint louis is ranked almost dead last in attendance there ranking 31st out of the 32 teams they evade those facts either accusing you of being a liar or when they acknowledge it,they quickly change the subject saying the rams moving back to LA would be a bad idea saying they moved out of LA in the first place because of poor attendance.

Huggy even YOU as a seahawk fan,know thats not true,that attendance had nothing to do with it.that attendance was not an issue there.i know that for a fact,i have many aquintances that live in LA who were season ticket holders there all the way up till their final season there till they left.

those games were ALWAYS packed there. You know as well as I do that the ONLY reason they left LA was that evil bitch owner was a showgirl from saint louis who did not respect her husbands wishes to keep them in LA. you point out those facts to that troll seahawk fan and instead of admitting he is wrong and cluless,he'll go and say some stupid shit like-LA has been trying to get a team forever,its not going to happen,stop being negative.

you shouldl be embarrassed to have him as a fellow seahawk fan. I know i would.  not only that,he is ALSO clueless about WHY  the raiders and chargers left LA in the first place as well.

 the chargers were there for one year and left for san diego because they could not compete with the rams to have quality attendance numbers that one year they were there so they BOLTED,no pun intended.

the faiders when they left,it was no surprise to LA folks because everybody knew al davis was just going to be there briefly till he got the stadium deal he wanted in oakland so when he moved them back,it was no surprise to LA folks at all.the older ones anyways.

where when the Rams left it was a major shocker to everybody.Nobody believed that was going to happen because they had been there forever with a long history of over  50 years.everybody figured the NFL would never allow that for them to leave the second biggest market in the NFL for some second rate has been city. the NFL owners initially voted against the move but then caved in  and approved it only AFTER  the bitch threatened to move them.

I bring up to him cold hard FACTS that the rams in LA have a HUGE following there which guarantees it will be packed so its a win /win situation for stan if he moves them back where its nothing but a lose/ lose situation if he stays in the least valued stadium in america.i even spelled it out to him dummies style the NFL has been trying to get a team back in LA for at LEAST  10 YEARS NOW.

Logic and common sense doesnt seem to register with him though even though i mentioned as well that the rams will be free agents free to leave saint louis after this season if they so desire.

Lets see,stan makes the purchase of that land near the lakers stadium,the rams can leave saint louis after this year,they are ranked 31st out of 32 teams in attendance which changes instantly if they move back to LA,the value of an NFL franchise is four times what its worth in LA than in saint louis,the owners have been trying to get a team back in LA for  at least 10 years now,yet he actually believes Stan Kronke will stay in saint louis and lose out on billions of dollars he could make from the move to LA next year deciding NOT to move there next year to stay in that dump in saint louis.comedy gold.you got to love it.what a troll who cant think for himself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still more great informative videos on the rams return to LA.

 
 
 
Ronnie Lott would even like the Rams back in LA.
Good Day LA Return Of The Los Angeles Rams - YouTube




NFL in LA Jim Hill Sam Farmer CBS2LA Sports Central Friday August 22 - YouTube
.


----------



## Harry Dresden

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna know how one gets to be a paid shill for the internet.
> 
> Links?
> 
> 
> 
> theres a bunch of them that have penetrated this site,rightwinger happens to be one of them.ask him. although he would only lie to you and not tell you the truth and never give you an honest answer.He has no interest in facts or truth so it would be a miracle if any of these government paid shills like him ever actually spilled the beans and told you the truth about it.lol.
> 
> btw,sticking to the topic here,loyal bush dupe antiquity,if i didnt know any better,i would think that HE actually lives in saint louis and is a rams fan the way he posts because his behaviour I would expect out of a fan in saint louis in denial that they are going to lose their team.I run into THEM all the time at this LA RAM site i post at.
> 
> they have NO IDEA WHATSOEVER WHY the Rams left LA in the first place.the majority of them. When you point out to them the facts that attendance at the dome in saint louis is ranked almost dead last in attendance there ranking 31st out of the 32 teams they evade those facts either accusing you of being a liar or when they acknowledge it,they quickly change the subject saying the rams moving back to LA would be a bad idea saying they moved out of LA in the first place because of poor attendance.
> 
> Huggy even YOU as a seahawk fan,know thats not true,that attendance had nothing to do with it.that attendance was not an issue there.i know that for a fact,i have many aquintances that live in LA who were season ticket holders there all the way up till their final season there till they left.
> 
> those games were ALWAYS packed there. You know as well as I do that the ONLY reason they left LA was that evil bitch owner was a showgirl from saint louis who did not respect her husbands wishes to keep them in LA. you point out those facts to that troll seahawk fan and instead of admitting he is wrong and cluless,he'll go and say some stupid shit like-LA has been trying to get a team forever,its not going to happen,stop being negative.
> 
> you shouldl be embarrassed to have him as a fellow seahawk fan. I know i would.  not only that,he is ALSO clueless about WHY  the raiders and chargers left LA in the first place as well.
> 
> the chargers were there for one year and left for san diego because they could not compete with the rams to have quality attendance numbers that one year they were there so they BOLTED,no pun intended.
> 
> the faiders when they left,it was no surprise to LA folks because everybody knew al davis was just going to be there briefly till he got the stadium deal he wanted in oakland so when he moved them back,it was no surprise to LA folks at all.the older ones anyways.
> 
> where when the Rams left it was a major shocker to everybody.Nobody believed that was going to happen because they had been there forever with a long history of over  50 years.everybody figured the NFL would never allow that for them to leave the second biggest market in the NFL for some second rate has been city. the NFL owners initially voted against the move but then caved in  and approved it only AFTER  the bitch threatened to move them.
> 
> I bring up to him cold hard FACTS that the rams in LA have a HUGE following there which guarantees it will be packed so its a win /win situation for stan if he moves them back where its nothing but a lose/ lose situation if he stays in the least valued stadium in america.i even spelled it out to him dummies style the NFL has been trying to get a team back in LA for at LEAST  10 YEARS NOW.
> 
> Logic and common sense doesnt seem to register with him though even though i mentioned as well that the rams will be free agents free to leave saint louis after this season if they so desire.
> 
> Lets see,stan makes the purchase of that land near the lakers stadium,the rams can leave saint louis after this year,they are ranked 31st out of 32 teams in attendance which changes instantly if they move back to LA,the value of an NFL franchise is four times what its worth in LA than in saint louis,the owners have been trying to get a team back in LA for  at least 10 years now,yet he actually believes Stan Kronke will stay in saint louis and lose out on billions of dollars he could make from the move to LA next year deciding NOT to move there next year to stay in that dump in saint louis.comedy gold.you got to love it.what a troll who cant think for himself.
Click to expand...

something you sports fans have to remember.....when the Rams left Cal for ST Louis.....they were not in LA....they were in OC a whole different world than LA.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

what exactly does OC stand for?

not ocean city?


----------



## Mad Scientist

I was asked by the OP to comment in this thread. Though I don't really care for sports in general anymore I think I may be able to provide a little insight as to why you see a lot of reports about L.A. getting a football team. Reason being I was born and raised in SoCal so I grew up immersed in Rams/Raider/Charger/Laker/Dodger/Angel/Clipper propaganda and bullsh*t.

I'll try to keep my posts short and sweet.


----------



## Mad Scientist

First off: No one in L.A. wants an NFL Team. L.A. is over run with Illegal Aliens from Central and South America who watch Soccer (Futbol). They don't really care for the NFL.

So when the talking heads on ESPN or any other sports show say that there is fan support for team, they're full of sh*t.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> what exactly does OC stand for?
> 
> not ocean city?


 
Orange County ?


----------



## Mad Scientist

Why don't people want a team? Because of Al Davis.

Al Davis is piece of sh*t.

Al Davis said fvck you to his loyal fans in Oakland by moving to L.A. who stupidly gave him a guaranteed contract. Yes. A guaranteed contract.

Al Davis got guaranteed money no matter what the ticket sales were. The Raiders hardly ever sold out because The Coliseum is way too big for football. It has a running track around the field so the players look real small. 

Olympics? Great! Football? It sucks.

My Dad is USC class of 1965 so we got Trojan season tickets for 1973 and 1974. College teams can fill up the stadium. Pro teams can't. It's just a fact.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Every year or two the owner of the San Diego Chargers puts fake stories in all the local LA newspapers and TV shows claiming that "The People, The Fans" want an NFL team in L.A.

The Chargers first season was played in L.A. so Alex Spanos some kind of connection there. Believe me, hardly anyone knows of that. Or cares. Or reads English good enough to find it out.

The other B.S. "moving to L.A." story concerns the Vikings. Every so often the Owner of the Vikes will put fake stories saying that there is interest in them moving to L.A. You know, the Lakers moved from there and what do you know, the Vikes have the same colors too! Woo hoo! So what?

Next post is about Stadium locations and deals.


----------



## Mad Scientist

When Al Davis was threatening to move back to Oakland he demanded a new Stadium with Luxury Boxes and all the money making stuff they have these days. Forget the fact that his team sucks, you better build him a new stadium or he's outta' here! Someday, Americans might learn to tell the NFL to fvck off but that's another thread.

So I know they looked at two locations. Carson and Irwindale. I used to go to Irwindale Raceway as a kid so I as familiar with it's location,  there was a rock quarry and a Miller Brewing facility right there. Would have been perfect. Plenty of space.

Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell... 

Next. Stadium Negotiations.


----------



## HUGGY

After reading up on the history involved with L A and the NFL I am inclined to believe that an NFL team in L A let alone a return of the Rams is unlikely.

History of the National Football League in Los Angeles - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

I understand the desperation and dissappointment of 9/11 but I think he is grasping at straws. 

There are certainly a small hard core element of fans that would like to see the Rams return to the L A area.  There just doesn't seem to be enough of them to justify the relocation. 

The NFL seems to be bent on new stadiums in new cities for expansion not just relocation.

Too much history of failed attempts to fill the seats in L A.


----------



## rightwinger

Every time this comes up, LA screws it up

Been doing it for 20 years. I don't expect things to change


----------



## Mad Scientist

Ok then came the time to renew the Raiders Stadium deal. Naturally Al Davis wanted more but for the first (and maybe ONLY) time in it's existence, the L.A. Board of Supervisors and the Stadium Commission fought back.

From all the stories I've read, the negotiations went like this:

Al Davis: I want MORE guaranteed money and a new stadium.
Sane People: Al, that's a lot of money for a team that doesn't sell out and gets blacked out locally. Can't you come down on yer numbers some?
Al Davis: I want MORE guaranteed money and a new stadium or I'm moving back to Oakland.
Sane People: Well ok then. Bye!

As far as the Rams went. I believe Georgia Frattiarri (sp) the Widower Owner of the Rams moved as soon as he inherited the team? I can't remember.

We all said at the time: "Yeah they're all happy now but just wait until a few 4-12 seasons go by then see how they feel".

Then the won the Super Bowl! So ultimately, it was a good thing they got out of L.A. They shouldn't come back.


----------



## Harry Dresden

9/11 inside job said:


> what exactly does OC stand for?
> 
> not ocean city?


are you serious?.....and you say you know the Rams?....


Mad Scientist said:


> First off: No one in L.A. wants an NFL Team. L.A. is over run with Illegal Aliens from Central and South America who watch Soccer (Futbol). They don't really care for the NFL.
> 
> So when the talking heads on ESPN or any other sports show say that there is fan support for team, they're full of sh*t.


you have been away to long.....


----------



## Mad Scientist

The NFL Owners and the Lawyers that feed them bullsh*t all day think that because L.A. has a lot of people then naturally there is room for a team.

The NFL in it's infinite stupidity call this "An Untapped Market" never once asking themselves WHY it's been untapped for so long.

Being here on the East coast it's different. There's a fanbase here. All the Redskin, Steeler, Raven and Eagles games get broadcast locally and rarely get blacked out.

So you get all those teams *and* all the division games against (usually) good teams.

What did you get in L.A. when the Rams or the Raiders were blacked out? 

Cleveland @ Tampa Bay
NY Giants @ Houston

Who the fvck wants to watch thatstupid sh*t?


----------



## Harry Dresden

Mad Scientist said:


> Why don't people want a team? Because of Al Davis.
> 
> Al Davis is piece of sh*t.
> 
> Al Davis said fvck you to his loyal fans in Oakland by moving to L.A. who stupidly gave him a guaranteed contract. Yes. A guaranteed contract.
> 
> Al Davis got guaranteed money no matter what the ticket sales were. The Raiders hardly ever sold out because The Coliseum is way too big for football. It has a running track around the field so the players look real small.
> 
> Olympics? Great! Football? It sucks.
> 
> My Dad is USC class of 1965 so we got Trojan season tickets for 1973 and 1974. College teams can fill up the stadium. Pro teams can't. It's just a fact.


first off....Al is dead.....second off....they wont be playing in the Coliseum.....they are building a Football Stadium....


----------



## Mad Scientist

Harry Dresden said:


> you have been away to long.....


You've been watching Sports Center too long.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Harry Dresden said:


> first off....Al is dead.....second off....they wont be playing in the Coliseum.....they are building a Football Stadium....


I know, in Irwindale or Carson. Doesn't matter as it won't sell out and the games will get blacked out.
The City will be stuck with a huge bill for a Stadium and the local populace will be saddled with taxes to subsidize some asshole owners huge ego.

And the team will suck. And the team will be blacked out. There will be MUCH wailing and gnashing of teeth!


----------



## Mad Scientist

Nowadays NFL owners have enough money to buy their own property and build their own stadiums without financing or taxes from the local cities.

They should do that.

The NFL makes about 9 Billion a year but a Stadium costs AT LEAST 1 Billion? Cowboy Stadium 1.2 Billion.

Let's see: 9 Billion dollars divided by 32 teams equals... much less than a Billion.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> First off: No one in L.A. wants an NFL Team. L.A. is over run with Illegal Aliens from Central and South America who watch Soccer (Futbol). They don't really care for the NFL.
> 
> So when the talking heads on ESPN or any other sports show say that there is fan support for team, they're full of sh*t.


 
they already have two soccer teams in LA dude and thats bs that their full of shit.as i said before i know from first hand having friends in california going out to rams games back then the place was packed and many LA RAM fans i know can attest to that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Every time this comes up, LA screws it up
> 
> Been doing it for 20 years. I don't expect things to change


 you're in for a major surprise come march 15th.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> Why don't people want a team? Because of Al Davis.
> 
> Al Davis is piece of sh*t.
> 
> Al Davis said fvck you to his loyal fans in Oakland by moving to L.A. who stupidly gave him a guaranteed contract. Yes. A guaranteed contract.
> 
> Al Davis got guaranteed money no matter what the ticket sales were. The Raiders hardly ever sold out because The Coliseum is way too big for football. It has a running track around the field so the players look real small.
> 
> Olympics? Great! Football? It sucks.
> 
> My Dad is USC class of 1965 so we got Trojan season tickets for 1973 and 1974. College teams can fill up the stadium. Pro teams can't. It's just a fact.


You never watched a rams game in LA obviously.

 oh and you only got PART of the post right. Please do your research before making false statements.unless you been living on  a deserted island the last 15 years,if you ever bothered reading sports pages you'd know all the NFL owners BADLY want an NFL  team in LA.

The part that you  were halfway right about was LA not wanting a team there.The NFL owners want an NFL team there,they tried to get one in the mid 90's but the group that was behind it wasnt serious about it at all so they awarded it to texas givoing them the texans.

the NFL owners WANT an NFL team back in LA,they just dont want the raiders back there,why do you think al davis talked recently about officials in san antonio about possibly moving them there after this season? because the NFL owners dont want them there in LA thats why,neither does the city.thats why it cracks me up when the Raider fans in LA deny the facts and reality they dont want them in LA,Oh and the NFL has already said they expect to have a team back in LA in the next two years and they have already made it perfectly clear it WONT be an expansion team.do try and keep up around here.

Honestly,i wouldnt have asked you to come on here if you werent even going to bother reading my posts with the facts i have outlined that the rams wont be in saint louis next year.if your not even going to bother reading my posts like that troll antiquity,then im sorry i asked you to come on and dont bother posting on here anymore. 

your doing EXACTLY like you did when you first came to this site when people like me and eots tried to educate you about 9/11, that the official version was bullshit and you ignored everything we posted.if your going to act like that HERE mad,then please,i dont want you hear.


----------



## ogibillm

the main reason they'll leave is because st. louis couldn't give two shits about them. there's no loyalty on either side, and when the opportunity comes for the team to move to a larger market they'll be gone.


----------



## Mad Scientist

9/11 inside job said:


> if you ever bothered reading sports pages you'd know *all the NFL owners* BADLY want a a team in LA.


That's what I wrote DimBulb. The *Owners* want a team there. *NOT* the fans because they know they'd have to pay for all that sh*t in new taxes! F*ck the NFL!

L.A. has *two* Soccer teams? I rest my case!

All of you, just stop being such Sports Zombies will ya'?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> Every year or two the owner of the San Diego Chargers puts fake stories in all the local LA newspapers and TV shows claiming that "The People, The Fans" want an NFL team in L.A.
> 
> The Chargers first season was played in L.A. so Alex Spanos some kind of connection there. Believe me, hardly anyone knows of that. Or cares. Or reads English good enough to find it out.
> 
> The other B.S. "moving to L.A." story concerns the Vikings. Every so often the Owner of the Vikes will put fake stories saying that there is interest in them moving to L.A. You know, the Lakers moved from there and what do you know, the Vikes have the same colors too! Woo hoo! So what?
> 
> Next post is about Stadium locations and deals.


 
apples and oranges.follow the stadium issue of the rams,its bleak there,they got the second worst attendance in the NFL.lets see your alleged proof of alex spanos doing all this crap you alleged otherwise your talking out of your ass. oh and i already covered how the chargers were their thier first season so your alittle late on that.lol

uh no the VIKINGS were considering LA AT ONE TIME,DO TRY AND KEEP YO AROUND HERE,


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> When Al Davis was threatening to move back to Oakland he demanded a new Stadium with Luxury Boxes and all the money making stuff they have these days. Forget the fact that his team sucks, you better build him a new stadium or he's outta' here! Someday, Americans might learn to tell the NFL to fvck off but that's another thread.
> 
> So I know they looked at two locations. Carson and Irwindale. I used to go to Irwindale Raceway as a kid so I as familiar with it's location,  there was a rock quarry and a Miller Brewing facility right there. Would have been perfect. Plenty of space.
> 
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> 
> Next. Stadium Negotiations.


 All irrelevent to the topic.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> After reading up on the history involved with L A and the NFL I am inclined to believe that an NFL team in L A let alone a return of the Rams is unlikely.
> 
> History of the National Football League in Los Angeles - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> I understand the desperation and dissappointment of 9/11 but I think he is grasping at straws.
> 
> There are certainly a small hard core element of fans that would like to see the Rams return to the L A area.  There just doesn't seem to be enough of them to justify the relocation.
> 
> The NFL seems to be bent on new stadiums in new cities for expansion not just relocation.
> 
> Too much history of failed attempts to fill the seats in L A.


 
your sounding like the broken record of all those people that had the same WARPED logic your brain has huggy when they were judging the seahawks not making it to the superbowl  because of thier PAST history of failing.pot meet kettle.according to your warped logic,its not going to happen cause of their HISTORY,like the HISTORY of how seatttle has always been a joke till wilson and carrol came along so because of their HISTORY,they wont go to the superbowl,pot meet kettle.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> After reading up on the history involved with L A and the NFL I am inclined to believe that an NFL team in L A let alone a return of the Rams is unlikely.
> 
> History of the National Football League in Los Angeles - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> I understand the desperation and dissappointment of 9/11 but I think he is grasping at straws.
> 
> There are certainly a small hard core element of fans that would like to see the Rams return to the L A area.  There just doesn't seem to be enough of them to justify the relocation.
> 
> The NFL seems to be bent on new stadiums in new cities for expansion not just relocation.
> 
> Too much history of failed attempts to fill the seats in L A.


 for once huggy,why dont you actually llok at an opposing view and read or watch it  instead of going by what you THINK you know.all you seahawks fans are all alike.all arrogant.try HUGE hardcore ram fans,try and get your facts straight.

kinda like how you an antiquity desperatly grasp at straws trying to get everybody to believe golden tate was in bounds when clearly he wasnt or that manziel actually compares himself to wilson even when you cant provide one shread of evidence of that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Every time this comes up, LA screws it up
> 
> Been doing it for 20 years. I don't expect things to change


you and huggy need to get a room honestly,there you guys go withthat irrelevent HISTORY crap again.

heck if it was carrol and schneider who were with the rams and they had wilson and it was the rams that had them instead of the hawks these past few years and the hawks had bradford and that badly disorganized group in saint louis running that team, i have no doubt huggy would jump on your bandwagon and tell me the rams werent going to the superbowl bcause of their long failed HISTORY. I believe you were one of those nutcases who kept saying that to him last year.there were several so im sure you were one of them.


you and huggy really should consider getting a room.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> Ok then came the time to renew the Raiders Stadium deal. Naturally Al Davis wanted more but for the first (and maybe ONLY) time in it's existence, the L.A. Board of Supervisors and the Stadium Commission fought back.
> 
> From all the stories I've read, the negotiations went like this:
> 
> Al Davis: I want MORE guaranteed money and a new stadium.
> Sane People: Al, that's a lot of money for a team that doesn't sell out and gets blacked out locally. Can't you come down on yer numbers some?
> Al Davis: I want MORE guaranteed money and a new stadium or I'm moving back to Oakland.
> Sane People: Well ok then. Bye!
> 
> As far as the Rams went. I believe Georgia Frattiarri (sp) the Widower Owner of the Rams moved as soon as he inherited the team? I can't remember.
> 
> We all said at the time: "Yeah they're all happy now but just wait until a few 4-12 seasons go by then see how they feel".
> 
> Then the won the Super Bowl! So ultimately, it was a good thing they got out of L.A. They shouldn't come back.


 Like they wouldnt have won it had they still stayed? great logic there. yeah your memory is so bad you have fallen for the lies of the LAMESTREAM media that started the myth that LA is not a pro football town. they started that lie so the sheople would think the bitch was justified in moving  the team.

i was not aware of how LAMESTREAM media worked back then so i fell for it hook,line and sinker till i started watch ram games from the past in LA after that the last few years who i got from a ram fan there in LA to see they were full of bullshit,that their games were always packed.


yeah good thing they left LA alright so they can have all those tiny bandwagon crowds there who jumped off their bandwagon in the midwest when they started losing,where all those game played there  in the midwest, the opposing teams fans  greatly outnumber the ones the LAMBS fans,great they got out of LA away from  all those  packed crowds they had in LA for those tiny crowds in the midwest that was sure  a good thing alright.

your funny,you should start a comedy club.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Harry Dresden said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> what exactly does OC stand for?
> 
> not ocean city?
> 
> 
> 
> are you serious?.....and you say you know the Rams?....
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off: No one in L.A. wants an NFL Team. L.A. is over run with Illegal Aliens from Central and South America who watch Soccer (Futbol). They don't really care for the NFL.
> 
> So when the talking heads on ESPN or any other sports show say that there is fan support for team, they're full of sh*t.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> you have been away to long.....
Click to expand...

thats the UNDERSTATEMENT on this thread. he needs to look in the mirror when making that statement.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have been away to long.....
> 
> 
> 
> You've been watching Sports Center too long.
Click to expand...

 
Just like you been covering your ears and closing your eyes.i  expected that out of huggy,thats why i didnt bother inviting him to the thread.He never looks at an opposing view when he he is so certain he is right.never can admit when he is proven  wrong ,,but really mad,i thought YOU were bigger than that.guess i misjudged you.

although it doesnt suprise me because like i said about that one subject i wont mention this time,when people like me,terral and eots tried to educate you back then about that,you did back then exactly what your doing now,covring your ears and closing your eyes.

I'll know not to invite you to anymore threads in the future.Im convinced your a die hard LA raider fan who is sore the rams are coming back but oakland is staying since your doing the huggy thing,not looking at the facts going by past HISTORY.

guess since the seahawks had such a long HISTORY of past failures,i should have listened  to all the people back then who kept telling huggy they wont go to the superbowl cause of their HISTORY of past failures of never having a championship. 

you guys really need to stop drinking that kool aid and actually try and open your eyes instead of covering them.

i


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> Nowadays NFL owners have enough money to buy their own property and build their own stadiums without financing or taxes from the local cities.
> 
> They should do that.
> 
> The NFL makes about 9 Billion a year but a Stadium costs AT LEAST 1 Billion? Cowboy Stadium 1.2 Billion.
> 
> Let's see: 9 Billion dollars divided by 32 teams equals... much less than a Billion.


 NOW your seeing the light and finally coming around seeing the rams days in saint louis are numbered and coming back to LA.congrats on waking up.I knew there was hope for you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> if you ever bothered reading sports pages you'd know *all the NFL owners* BADLY want a a team in LA.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I wrote DimBulb. The *Owners* want a team there. *NOT* the fans because they know they'd have to pay for all that sh*t in new taxes! F*ck the NFL!
> 
> L.A. has *two* Soccer teams? I rest my case!
> 
> All of you, just stop being such Sports Zombies will ya'?
Click to expand...

 soon as you stop drinking the kool aid. the LAMESTREAM media tried to brainwash the public that the purchase of the land he made was for a soccer team.if you think the city of LA is going to want a THIRD soccer team,then you have been drinking far too much koolaide.

well since the fans dont want the rams back, better go tell the millions in LA that packed that stadium for DECADES that they dont want them back because how they will refuse to pay taxes.

oh and if thats your case,then I sure thank my lucky roses YOUR not my lawyer.

well I'll know next time not to invite you to a sports thread of mine.stick to politics,something you know something about.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ogibillm said:


> the main reason they'll leave is because st. louis couldn't give two shits about them. there's no loyalty on either side, and when the opportunity comes for the team to move to a larger market they'll be gone.


 


thank you.

 God im glad I can FINALLY actually have an intelligent conversation with somebody on this thread for once. You are obviously the ONLY one  to have posted so far on this thread who is objective and not biased who has done ANY kind of research on this subject at all.

Obviously you are the ONLY one who has been willing to watch these videos and read what I post that has come on here.thank you.

they got this warped logic that because of the HISTORY of LA's failure to get a team to LA,they are automatically going to fail again.

according to their warped logic and warped  opinion,I should have believed all their ramblings back from last year when they kept saying the asinine statement the seahawks  are not going to go to win the superbowl,they have a long history of choking.they have a long history of never winning championships. god if i had listened to their asinine rants back then,I never would have won a thousand dollars.


hey rightwinger,mad scientist,huggy,enjoy another serving  of the koolaide you been drinking.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> First off: No one in L.A. wants an NFL Team. L.A. is over run with Illegal Aliens from Central and South America who watch Soccer (Futbol). They don't really care for the NFL.
> 
> So when the talking heads on ESPN or any other sports show say that there is fan support for team, they're full of sh*t.


 
Liar.here is proof it is actually YOU who is full of shit.   sorry but I think al michaels has far more credibility than you,huggy,or rightwinger do.dont know WHYI even  bother posting it since you obviously wont watch it as we both know..

 
Deny it all you want but its so obvious you are a demise LA RAIDER fan who is butthurt because you're not getting your Raiders back to LA,that they are staying in oakland.I see right through you,you dont fool me. sorry,you'll have to keep traveling to oakland,their not coming back but your hated Rams are. cant wait till the middle of march comes when I have the last laugh on all of you when the announcement is made.

glad you're at LEAST not like most oakland raider fans who still worship al davis even though he betrayed them and gave them the middle finger.I give you credit for THAT much at least.lol


----------



## Mad Scientist

Poor deluded Sports Zombies living vicariously through the exploits of a bunch of semi-retards they haven't met and probably never will.

I'm out!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> Poor deluded Sports Zombies living vicariously through the exploits of a bunch of semi-retards they haven't met and probably never will.
> 
> I'm out!


yeah your out of koolaide.congrats on your hyspocrisy MS.you go around giving me lectures to avoid name calling which i gave you the courtesy in the beginning and then when i corner you with facts you cant refute,you  go and do exactly that.what a fucking hypocrite.no surprise,thats how you demise LA RAIDER fans behave.cant handle the truth.
 wish you had told me you were a demise LA  raider fan from the very get go,i would have known better than to have given you an invitation.like i said,i do give you credit for one thing,that you dont deny reality that davis gave oakland fans the middle finger one time.i do give you credit for at least that,thats what most LA RAIDER fans ignore.

oh and love your warped logic as always,YOU are sane but al michaels is a sports zombie.you, huggy,atiquity troll, and  rightwinger troll  should all get a room together and start a comedy club,you guys kill me.

again sure wish you had at least told me from the very get go you are a demise LA RAIDER fan.
they dont use logic or common sense and are butthurt the raiders are staying in oakland,had i known you were that,i for sure woud never have bothered with you in the beginning.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Mad Scientist said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> 
> you have been away to long.....
> 
> 
> 
> You've been watching Sports Center too long.
Click to expand...

dont watch sports center.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> After reading up on the history involved with L A and the NFL I am inclined to believe that an NFL team in L A let alone a return of the Rams is unlikely.
> 
> History of the National Football League in Los Angeles - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> I understand the desperation and dissappointment of 9/11 but I think he is grasping at straws.
> 
> There are certainly a small hard core element of fans that would like to see the Rams return to the L A area.  There just doesn't seem to be enough of them to justify the relocation.
> 
> The NFL seems to be bent on new stadiums in new cities for expansion not just relocation.
> 
> Too much history of failed attempts to fill the seats in L A.


 
oh the irony.talk about someone who grasps at straws.you and MS are doing JUST THAT by covering your eyes and refusing to read my posts or watch the videos.copngrats hug,as always you demostrate your HYPOCRISY thats in you.you go and tell people who were making the aisnie comments liek rightwinger was back then when him and others were smoking crack saying the seahawks wont win the superbowl against the donkeys,they have never had any championships,they have a long HISTORY of failing.remember that? I know i sure do. oh my,the irony.because LA has a HISTORY of not getting a team to LA the past 20 years,you and MS'S logic is it wont happen NOW either.way to go hypocrite.congrats as always demonstrating your hypocrisy. pot meet kettle you and those seahawks basher are one in the same hypocrite.seriously,you and Mad scientist should get a room together.one hypocrite sharing it with another.

Im done with you.enjoy your fantasyland you live in that golden tates touchdown against the packers was legit beleiving you and troll antiquit are right and everybody else on this thread are all wrong and that johhny football compared himself to wilson.keep on living in that fantasy world you live in huggy since its whats so secure foe you.bye.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ogibillm said:


> the main reason they'll leave is because st. louis couldn't give two shits about them. there's no loyalty on either side, and when the opportunity comes for the team to move to a larger market they'll be gone.


 
 see YOU are the ONLY objective person on here who has bothered to look at the the other side,these ram doubting fools think they know everything when they dont know jack shit.

all THEY do is look at whats going on in LA.unlike you or me,they dont pay attention to the rams situation is saint louis bothering to check out what their situation is there so thats why their posts are so asinine and stupid cause they wont take the time to watch the videos or read my posts looking at the facts.

if i had been telling them back in 95 before the annoucement that the raiders were moving back to oakland was announced saying they were moving back there before it was announced,they would have done the same thing back then as well no doubt,troll and ignore facts of the situation.

well you've heard the old saying,you can only lead a horse to the water but cant make him drink it.they refuse to drink it.


----------



## KissMy

*Stan is just using his families WalMart property as leverage in negociations with St. Louis. It will cost him $2.5 billion to move the team. The NFL will hit him with a $275 million relocation fee if he moves the Rams to Los Angeles. The massive relocation fee and the cost of building a stadium himself would appear to be prohibitive.*


----------



## Billo_Really

LA Rams has a nicer ring to it than St Louis Rams.

And we have nicer cops in our part of town.  Just look at our Lynwood division, they're so caring, they treat people of color like a King.


----------



## KissMy

Billo_Really said:


> LA Rams has a nicer ring to it than St Louis Rams.
> 
> And we have nicer cops in our part of town.  Just look at our Lynwood division, they're so caring, they treat people of color like a King.


I wish we had the Cardinals back in St. Louis also, but that is water under the bridge. Stan is just trying to fleece tax payers for more money. He can kiss my ass. LA should get the Raiders, I hear they are available.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> *Stan is just using his families WalMart property as leverage in negociations with St. Louis. It will cost him $2.5 billion to move the team. The NFL will hit him with a $275 million relocation fee if he moves the Rams to Los Angeles. The massive relocation fee and the cost of building a stadium himself would appear to be prohibitive.*


 
BULLSHIT  ALERT!!!!!!!! 

I knew IMMEDIATELY when I saw your user name, you would come on here and post some kind of bullshit,you and fellow paid troll rightwinger are so predictable its pitiful.

 Like you,the lying troll who has a lonnngggg history of lying constantly all the time EVERYWHERE you go, just like fellow paid  troll rightwinger,like everybody here should REALLY listen to YOUR propaganda.

first folks,the lamestream media in saint louis, to avoid a panic with their fans,starts spreading lies to the folks there that his purchase there of 60 acres,wasn't big enough for a football stadium.that was quickly debunked when the facts were then brought out  that the 49ers new stadium was only 22 acres of land. 

Goddell THEN tried to reassure the fans in saint louis there was nothing to the purchase by THEN claiming that the land purchase was for a new soccer team he was going to bring in.

THAT  was also quickly debunked when  saint louis then learned that LA already has TWO soccer teams.they are stupid in saint louis but their not THAT stupid.they learned after that,goddel was full of shit.That LA wasnt about to bring in a THIRD soccer  team.lol.If you believe THAT propaganda folks,then I got some land in Russia I want to sell you all.

so the latest lie they have been trying to sell to the sheople in america with gatekeepers like huggy,kiss me,mad scientist and rightinger as their mouthpieces,is the newest lie. that he purchased it for leverage for a new stadium.that he really purchased that land to build another wall mart.

only problem is that latest lie of theirs has ALSO been debunked because just  a year ago or so,the city officials turned down the request of walmart to build another store there.

total lies.dont fall for this trolls lies guys.Like i said,he has a long history of making up lies all the time when he is getting ass beatings around here.him and rightwinger both.lol.

its  well known the NFL badly wants a team back in LA and they are not going to charge the owner of that team a relocation fee loser.your in the big leagues now boy,your out of yoru league.you can brainwash people like mad scientist and huggy with your lies but it wont work on me and a few others here,

oh and the NFL is taking care of the cost as well liar.

miserable fail.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA Rams has a nicer ring to it than St Louis Rams.
> 
> And we have nicer cops in our part of town.  Just look at our Lynwood division, they're so caring, they treat people of color like a King.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we had the Cardinals back in St. Louis also, but that is water under the bridge. Stan is just trying to fleece tax payers for more money. He can kiss my ass. LA should get the Raiders, I hear they are available.
Click to expand...

 
thats WHY  the rams are leaving saint louis Einstein is because they have NO FAN support there.

thats WHY the cardinals left in the first place.football fans in saint louis are bandwagon fans.when the going is good like when they had warner and faulk  and were in the superbowl twice,the fan support was fine.

BEFORE warner and faulk came along and saved that franchise from disaster,that stadium was half empty all the time.I have friends there in that city always telling back then  me how that place was practically empty all the time the first four years they were there and had losing seasons. the same exact same thing is happening right now with fans from the opposing team greatly outnumbering the saint  louis fans the past 10 years ..they are ranked 31 out of all the 32 teams in the NFL in fan attendance for home games with only jacksonville ahead of them there at 32. their viewership for road games is just as atrocious as well Einstein.

the bitch who took them away from the fans in LA is no longer the owner anymore thank god,she is dead and burning in hell. the bitch did not care about operating a good business or lack of fan support from the fans there when it was bad the first four years.she only moved the team to saint louis because she was a showgirl slut who grew up in that area.

stan is a business man first and foremost,he DOES care about the lack of fan support and doesnt want that embarrasement anymore.

HE  is grateful that this is the last year he has to  stay there and suffer the embarrasement of the fan support there knowing that will all change when he brings them back to LA.

He knows the fans in LA DONT CARE IF THE RAMS GO 0-16,they they will  STILL support them no matter what their record is because THEY have passion for their rams.

oh and  dont try and pull  the old tired lie on me sonny that saint louis trolls always do that they left because of lack of fan support.I was there in the 90's ,i have friends that live out there and the two times i went to games out there,they were packed both times.you can try that lie on someone else and fool them maybe but it  wont work on me,they wont believe you either because i have exposed you for the lying troll you are.

oh and folks the problem with the  lies of this latest troll to come on here trying to keep the lid on it that the rams are moving back is that the NFL rules state that if an owner is going to buy land for his own purposes,for a walmart or what not,then he does not have to consult with the NFL about it.

however if its for a new NFL stadium,he DOES and stan kronke,the owner of the rams for those of you not in the know how,DID.

.thats something even those media broadcasts were leaving out in  my videos because they ALSO  want to try and keep a lid on it as  best they can not telling ALL the details about the purchase and surprise the fans in LA.

give you credit  for ONE thing.you are the FIRST one to come on here and troll  who is even aware of the purchase who even took the time to watch those videos to see .

huggy,,mad scientist and rightwinger didnt even bother.they are so dense about the history of saint louis,they probably arent even aware of the fact the cardinals football team used to play in saint louis.

they  are so dense about the whole situation,they obviously dont even realise the rams have no following in saint louis whatsoever,that they have a bigger FOLLOWING FOR THE CARDINALS IN ARIZONA AND THAT WAS THE REASON THE CARDINALS LEFT SAINT LOUIS IN THE FIRST PLACE WAS LACK OF FAN SUPPORT. maybe if i spell it out for them in CAPS it will finally dawn on them.

I wont hold my breath though,..Like you,they also know they can cowardly hide behind the computer and make up lies and ignore the facts.

you all would be laughed out of a debating hall in a minute if you ignored facts the way you ignore them here.you would also be laughed out of a courtroom as well by the judge also and also be thrown in jail by him for perjury.miserable fail but nice try.

I give you credit though.you at LEAST know about the purchase unlike huggy,mad scientist.or rightwinger and also unlike them,are actually aware that the cardinals played in saint louis at one time.

oh and one more thing.you just exposed how cluless you are about the whole situation in saint louis as much as huggy,mad scietist,and rightwinger are also,

you just proved FOR ME,you dont know what you are talking about and just ramble on senselessly with your pathetic post about the raiders,you cripple your lies FOR ME with your OWN POSTS.  just like mad scientist did carelessly,you ALSO carelessly exposed that you are a demise LA RAIDER FAN in denila just like he is.Just like him,you BOTH made up lies in desperation because you both hate the rams.

You both hate to hear the truth that your hated Rams are coming back to LA but the Raiders are staying in oakland.the truth hurts.see you just crippled your lies for me proving how dense you are just like mad scientist did.you are so cluless about the raiders you arent even aware that davis is despeeratly trying to get something done in oakland for a new stadium because he knows he cant move back to LA.

WHY do you think he recently visited san antonio and met with city officials about possibly moving the team there? its because Einstein,he knows the majority of the owners dont want the raiders back in LA.NEITHER  do the city officials.you have to get approval from the city first before you can move your team Einstein. and you ALSO have to have the approval of the majority of the owners.Davis has NEITHER.every LA fan except you demise LA Raider fans in denial,ALL knows that the city doesnt want them there and neither do the owners. miserable fail Einstein. get out the crying towel,the raiders are staying in oakland and the rams are moving back to LA.

OH and you are ALSO dense in the fact that stan is not even returning phone calls to city officials in saint louis even talking to them because they are worlds apart from what he wants.where in oakland,davis has been talking to city officials and there are ongoing negotions taking place between the two parties. 

you really enjoy all these ass beatings you constantly get from me here every year at this site all the time thats for sure.



KissMy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA Rams has a nicer ring to it than St Louis Rams.
> 
> And we have nicer cops in our part of town.  Just look at our Lynwood division, they're so caring, they treat people of color like a King.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we had the Cardinals back in St. Louis also, but that is water under the bridge. Stan is just trying to fleece tax payers for more money. He can kiss my ass. LA should get the Raiders, I hear they are available.
Click to expand...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ogibillm said:


> the main reason they'll leave is because st. louis couldn't give two shits about them. there's no loyalty on either side, and when the opportunity comes for the team to move to a larger market they'll be gone.


 
 you and harry are the ONLY ones posting on here who has a clue of what you are talking about.

with rightwinger,kiss my and huggy.their lies dont suprise me ONE BIT AT ALL.everytime they know they are cornered and cant refute facts and are proven wrong,they have to resort to lies and change the subject.

they have a long history of that so it doesnt surprise me one iota how they all ignored the facts about the rams situation in saint louis.huggy and MS didnt even bother watching those videos obviously.

MS was easy to peg why he resorted to lies and covered his ears and closed his eyes refusing to watch my videos or read any of my posts.

He gave it away getting off topic talking about al davis and the raiders all irrelevent to the topic.well it IS relevent in a way actually because davis knows he cant move the raiders back to LA because the city doesnt want them there and neither do the owners.

thats WHY he made the threat of san antonio recently because of the fact he cant move back to LA.lol  the city of oakland knows that so he couldnt say LA and get them to take him seriously.they would call his bluff. since they CAN take him serious about moving to san antonio though.that got the attention of the city council and they are now stepping up negotions between the two parties.davis,the major of oakland and the city are at LEAST talking to each other trying to get an agreement worked out so there IS progress there.the city of oakland and davis have been trying to reach an agreement talking to each other ever since the summertime.

the situation in saint louis as you know though is 100 times different. there.Its well known in circles there that there have been NO NEGOTIONS taking place with stan kronke and the city of saint louis.

He is not returning phone calls or talking to any of the city officials,NO TALKS AT ALL!!!! and thats because the city is bankrupt and has already said they cant raise the money he wants for a new stadium.there have not been any discussions between the two parties in at least the last year.

hardly a good way to work out a deal if you are seriously interested in staying in saint louis and  allegedly using the land purchase for leverage as the saint louis deniars allege.

mad scientist i understand WHY he posts like a mad scientist who has no logic or common sense.that user name of his fits him perfectly.He IS mad. He is obviously a demise LA RAIDER fan in LA in denial because he hates the rams and is mad they are coming back to LA cause he wanted the raiders which he knows is staying in oaktown. truth hurts.

I finally figured out WHY Huggy wont look at the facts.HE knows with the rams moving back to LA,his seahawks will be all forgotten about by everybody around the country because they no longer will be the story of the year anymore in sports because the rams coming back to LA will still the headlines from him.so he wont look at the facts cause he wants them to stay in saint louis,thats so obvious.

Him and mad scientist are so dense about the rams situation in saint louis that i seriously doubt that they even are aware that the cardinals football team at one time played in saint louis for several years before moving to arizona. if they were,they would know the REASON the cardinals left saint louis is because they had NO FAN SUPPORT  there.that its a baseball town,that they are not into football at all out there.thats why their stadium is half empty all the time.

that was the only time where an NFL football team moving away was justified.the fans did it to themselves.had they supported that team through thick and thin they would have stayed,Looks liek they never learned their lesson.lol.

the football  fans in saint louis have MUCH more love for the football cardinals still than they do for the rams.

before the rams came,they were mostly supporting the chiefs out there.they are fair weather fans.

the cardinals moving to saint louis was the ONLY time a team moving to another city was justified.the colts had great attendance,the cowardly owner moved them in the middle of the night,so did the raiders in oakland.

davis found out that LA hadmuch better support for the rams than they ever did  for the raiders and realised it was a big mistake moving them away from oakland so he then got wise and moved them back.even the year they won the superbowl out there,the fans supported the rams in far greater numbers than the raiders.true fact.wheter demise LA RAIDER fans want to accept it or not,thats their problwm if they cant.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> The NFL Owners and the Lawyers that feed them bullsh*t all day think that because L.A. has a lot of people then naturally there is room for a team.
> 
> The NFL in it's infinite stupidity call this "An Untapped Market" never once asking themselves WHY it's been untapped for so long.
> 
> Being here on the East coast it's different. There's a fanbase here. All the Redskin, Steeler, Raven and Eagles games get broadcast locally and rarely get blacked out.
> 
> So you get all those teams *and* all the division games against (usually) good teams.
> 
> What did you get in L.A. when the Rams or the Raiders were blacked out?
> 
> Cleveland @ Tampa Bay
> NY Giants @ Houston
> 
> Who the fvck wants to watch thatstupid sh*t?


 
Like harry said before to you,you been away from california too long.lol. your lies fail miserably here with me because again,i have friends out there who can shread to pieces your bullshit that ram games were blacked out in LA.

when i went to a couple games out there in the 90's,they were packed to the max BOTH times.i than asked my friend back then if it was always like that out here with their games and he said it sure was.will never forget that conversation.so you have been called out on your bullshit lies MAD and exposed for trolling. oh and not only have I exposed you,but so has AL MICHAELS.
 again i think al michaels who broadcast HUNDREDS of games there over the years, has just a little bit more credibility than you do.

you ARE right about the raiders being blacked out in LA though,glad to see a demise LA RAIDER fan who can admit THAT much.lol   that again was WHY davis moved back to LA cause after they won the superbowl,the raiders went hollywood and lost their toughness.the rams could handle it,the raiders couldnt.they had so many bad teams after that the stadium was half empty all the time where the rams never had that problem.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Harry Dresden said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't people want a team? Because of Al Davis.
> 
> Al Davis is piece of sh*t.
> 
> Al Davis said fvck you to his loyal fans in Oakland by moving to L.A. who stupidly gave him a guaranteed contract. Yes. A guaranteed contract.
> 
> Al Davis got guaranteed money no matter what the ticket sales were. The Raiders hardly ever sold out because The Coliseum is way too big for football. It has a running track around the field so the players look real small.
> 
> Olympics? Great! Football? It sucks.
> 
> My Dad is USC class of 1965 so we got Trojan season tickets for 1973 and 1974. College teams can fill up the stadium. Pro teams can't. It's just a fact.
> 
> 
> 
> first off....Al is dead.....second off....they wont be playing in the Coliseum.....they are building a Football Stadium....
Click to expand...

 
 thank you.
 again mad scientist has the appropriate user name,he IS mad and cluless on his ramblings.He doesnt get it that LA has plans in the works for a new stadium for the rams.once its announced after the season is over,they will THEN begin the construction on it.


----------



## rightwinger

All LA has to do to get an NFL team is build a billion dollar stadium


----------



## HUGGY

"I finally figured out WHY Huggy wont look at the facts.HE knows with the rams moving back to LA,his seahawks will be all forgotten about by everybody around the country because they no longer will be the story of the year anymore in sports because the rams coming back to LA will still the headlines from him.so he wont look at the facts cause he wants them to stay in saint louis,thats so obvious."

Dude !!!!!!!!

Get a GRIP !!!!!!!

That was one of the funniest paragraphs I ever saw on this forum ...  LOL

Why on earth would I NOT want the Rams back in LA?

It would save Paul Allen millions just in less jet fuel if he only had to ferry his team down to LA for the next ten years. 

The Hawks would get to play in their OWN time zone..NO JET LAG !!!

It would only benefit the Seahawks if they had to suit up in Los Angeles.

And NOW I'm LYING ?????  WTF ??? is wrong with you ???

All I did was do some honest research and provided a link from WIKI.  If you have a bitch take it to WIKI. 

Sorry I don't have the time or energy to carry YOUR water on this thread.  YOU WANTING something doesn't mean I have to lose sleep over it.  That's just plain and simple crazy.

Me NOT being interested is NOT EQUAL to lying about it..

GOOD GRIEF !!!!!!


----------



## KissMy

Stan's wife's family bought the property to build a Walmart store. Then the city shot that Walmart plan down. So Stan had his wife transfer the property to him to use as leverage to get St Louis to build him a new stadium.

This is just the mega rich extorting cities & tax payers for more money. The Walton's made most of their wealth from property tax breaks and tax payers supporting their workers. Now they are using this wealth to steal even more from us. This is what happens when government subsidizes business, fails to raise minimum wage above poverty support levels & punishes workers for collectively bargaining. The workers create the wealth & the rich get to take it all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> All LA has to do to get an NFL team is build a billion dollar stadium


that was spelled out to you that that is in the works and in place  by me and harry earlier,that they are jsut waiting to get it under construction AFTER the season is over when they can make the announcment they are relocating which the NFL is paying for by the way and not costing stan a cent contrary to the lies kissme has spread.

Do try and keep up around here.you might start by deciding not to be so lazy and read through all my  posts here.oh and harry mentioned it as well.he lives out in anaheim so he is just as much on top of this situation as I am.

Myself and Harry keep up with this stuff and research it the same way Huggy does with his hawks who I believe he took you to school and handed you your ass to you on a platter last year when you were DENSE enough to actually think the donkeys would beat his hawks in the superbowl? 

something even I who is not even a die hard seahawks fan, knew huggy knew what he was talking about back then.

I can only lead you to the water but if you wont bother to drink it,then i cant educate any of you even though i have taken you all to school here.

too bad Huggy is butthurt over the rams coming back to LA.He is sore about that because he knows when THAT happens,his seahawks will take a backseat to  my Rams because THEY will be the biggest sports story coming back to LA and everybody wont care about his seahawks winning another superbolw like they did last year.they will forget all about the seahawks and the rams will be all the talk of the town and he will start crying about that.


thats  WHY he covers his ears and closes his eyes refusing to watch my videos because he knows the rams days in saint louis are numbered.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> All LA has to do to get an NFL team is build a billion dollar stadium
> 
> 
> 
> that was spelled out to you that that is in the works and in place  by me and harry earlier,that they are jsut waiting to get it under construction AFTER the season is over when they can make the announcment they are relocating which the NFL is paying for by the way and not costing stan a cent contrary to the lies kissme has spread.
> 
> Do try and keep up around here.you might start by deciding not to be so lazy and read through all my  posts here.oh and harry mentioned it as well.he lives out in anaheim so he is just as much on top of this situation as I am.
> 
> Myself and Harry keep up with this stuff and research it the same way Huggy does with his hawks who I believe he took you to school and handed you your ass to you on a platter last year when you were DENSE enough to actually think the donkeys would beat his hawks in the superbowl?
> 
> something even I who is not even a die hard seahawks fan, knew huggy knew what he was talking about back then.
> 
> I can only lead you to the water but if you wont bother to drink it,then i cant educate any of you even though i have taken you all to school here.
> 
> too bad Huggy is butthurt over the rams coming back to LA.He is sore about that because he knows when THAT happens,his seahawks will take a backseat to  my Rams because THEY will be the biggest sports story coming back to LA and everybody wont care about his seahawks winning another superbolw like they did last year.they will forget all about the seahawks and the rams will be all the talk of the town and he will start crying about that.
> 
> 
> thats  WHY he covers his ears and closes his eyes refusing to watch my videos because he knows the rams days in saint louis are numbered.
Click to expand...

 
I will believe it when I see it


----------



## HUGGY

Dude...  I am NOT gonna watch half an hour of videos on a topic that doesn't affect me.  I understand the unfair situation that Jerry Buss's widow put you in.  She was a real C**T !

That said the REAL problem is that LA fans didn't turn out and fill up either the Coliseum or the stadium in Anaheim.  There were just too many TV blackout days.  THAT hurts the NFL immage and they are all about their stupid immage.

BTW....you don't even live in LA.  You live real close to St Louis.   How does the team moving to LA help YOU go to the games?

Fair question.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Me NOT being interested is NOT EQUAL to lying about it..





HUGGY said:


> "I finally figured out WHY Huggy wont look at the facts.HE knows with the rams moving back to LA,his seahawks will be all forgotten about by everybody around the country because they no longer will be the story of the year anymore in sports because the rams coming back to LA will still the headlines from him.so he wont look at the facts cause he wants them to stay in saint louis,thats so obvious."
> 
> Dude !!!!!!!!
> 
> Get a GRIP !!!!!!!
> 
> That was one of the funniest paragraphs I ever saw on this forum ...  LOL
> 
> Why on earth would I NOT want the Rams back in LA?
> 
> It would save Paul Allen millions just in less jet fuel if he only had to ferry his team down to LA for the next ten years.
> 
> The Hawks would get to play in their OWN time zone..NO JET LAG !!!
> 
> It would only benefit the Seahawks if they had to suit up in Los Angeles.
> 
> And NOW I'm LYING ?????  WTF ??? is wrong with you ???
> 
> All I did was do some honest research and provided a link from WIKI.  If you have a bitch take it to WIKI.
> 
> Sorry I don't have the time or energy to carry YOUR water on this thread.  YOU WANTING something doesn't mean I have to lose sleep over it.  That's just plain and simple crazy.
> 
> whatever you rambled on senselessly about THIS TIME HUGGY,you wasted your breath.
> 
> I wont read anymore of your B.S rants on this thread as i stated previously.my coworker laughed his ass off at you this morning when i told him about your hypocrisy,that according to  YOUR logic,you and myself should not have beliveed the seahawks would win the superbowl BECAUSE of their HISTORY that you and mad have such an obsession of of LA. AGAIN,you two should get a room together.lol
> 
> when i told him i brought that up how you automatically ignorantly ASSUME because how LA has never been serious about bringing a team to LA in the PAST history,that it means the same will happen NOW,he laughed his ass off at you just like i did.hahahahaha he then afyer i brought that up to him how I humiated you with your hypocrisy,he then replied saying-"thats right,good point.well done 9/11."
> 
> 
> my coworker isnt arrogant like you.HE can admit when he is wrong and looks at facts as well.
> 
> you wont watch my videos.Like rightwinger, your always too arrogant to admit it when you have been proven wrong like your lies about johnny football saying he compared himself to wilson FAILING to produce any evidence of it whatsoever as an example.
> 
> as usuaul you expose what a hypocrite you are,you expect ME to read your rants when you wont bother to read  SINGLE THING I post,way to go fucking hypocrite jeaolous of rams coming back to LA.
> 
> yeah you have no interest in it,I know that. thats WHY you wont watch my videos and why you expose how ignorant you are about their situation in saint louis trolling this thread ignoring facts.again thats why i diidnt even bother asking you cause i know how arrogant you are.duh.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> Stan's wife's family bought the property to build a Walmart store. Then the city shot that Walmart plan down. So Stan had his wife transfer the property to him to use as leverage to get St Louis to build him a new stadium.
> 
> This is just the mega rich extorting cities & tax payers for more money. The Walton's made most of their wealth from property tax breaks and tax payers supporting their workers. Now they are using this wealth to steal even more from us. This is what happens when government subsidizes business, fails to raise minimum wage above poverty support levels & punishes workers for collectively bargaining. The workers create the wealth & the rich get to take it all.


 
nice game of dodgeball troll,you dodged EVERYTHING i said.

doesnt counter ANYTHING that i have posted loser.miserable fail!!!!
they got one foot out the door.keep trolling demise saint lous troll,you dont fool harry,myself or that other poster one bit.nobody is going to listen to  a paid internet trolls lies like you and rightwinger since thats all you two trolls have ever done since day one coming to this site.


----------



## HUGGY

It's really none of my bidnez but... you and your co-worker better stop wasting time talking about what a lying hypocritical whatever USMB poster I am and get back to work.  I would REALLY hate to have you think I was responsible for you two losing your jobs over this thing.

The last thing I really need is you two showing up at my motel in the middle of the night blaming me for your new found unemployment..  LOL

I DO have the freedom to use the internet as much as I want to as well as focus on any number of other personal issues I choose to.  Don't get your asses in a sling wasting your bosses time and money with this shit.  Because I know damned well you will blame it on me if this goes sideways on you. 

I can just picture you guys out in my parking lot in Camos with your faces painted in tiger stripes...LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stan's wife's family bought the property to build a Walmart store. Then the city shot that Walmart plan down. So Stan had his wife transfer the property to him to use as leverage to get St Louis to build him a new stadium.
> 
> This is just the mega rich extorting cities & tax payers for more money. The Walton's made most of their wealth from property tax breaks and tax payers supporting their workers. Now they are using this wealth to steal even more from us. This is what happens when government subsidizes business, fails to raise minimum wage above poverty support levels & punishes workers for collectively bargaining. The workers create the wealth & the rich get to take it all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice game of dodgeball troll,you dodged EVERYTHING i said.
> 
> doesnt counter ANYTHING that i have posted loser.miserable fail!!!!
> they got one foot out the door.keep trolling demise saint lous troll,you dont fool harry,myself or that other poster one bit.nobody is going to listen to  a paid internet trolls lies like you and rightwinger since thats all you two trolls have ever done since day one coming to this site.
Click to expand...

 
oh and thanks for demonstrating you CLEARLY have reading comprehension  problems ."I" already knew that YEARS ago but the open minded objective ones on here like harry and  that other guy have now seen that about you as well,how you play dodgeball.hee hee

love your dodgeball game you play here cause as always,all you did in this latest rambling of yours was help prove my case FOR ME IN THE PROCESS which you ALWAYS do in our debates.

Folks,NONE of this rant of his  counters the FACTS i just posted  that stan isnt returning phone calls by city officials in saint louis and there have been NO DISCUSSIONS between him,the major,the governor of saint louis, or any city officials there in the last year,they arent any closer NOW than they were a year ago..

AGAIN dummies style for you paid troll.thats the major difference between why you are going to be crying in the towel not getting your precious raiders back to LA like you want because the city of oakland,the major there,the governor there, and all the city council members there, are ALL  communicating with mark davis.

He IS trying to get things done to stay in oakland actually having diologue with them.STAN isnt.

bone up on your reading and memory  comprehension skills,you have NONE.

harry,bill others? ,ignore huggy,rightwinger,and kiss my,the last two are paid gatekeepers who get paid to troll the boards here everyday.

the other is always too arrogant to admit he ever gets proven wrong.I know IM done with them,you all should do the same.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as we get get closer and closer to the 2015 season to the middle of march when stan kronke has to make his relocation announcment to  LA official,these kinds of posts below are getting MORE AND MORE COMMONPLACE ALL THE TIME.

this was a predication someone made at the 10 bold predications for the 2014 NFL season.this guy like harry and others,is objective.unlike huggy,rightwinger and kissmy troll,they look at BOTH sides of the coin.not just one side.they know that the wirting is on the wall in saint louis,its common knowledge all over the country they got one foot out the door in saint louis.hee hee.

*The St. Louis Rams finally move to Los Angeles.This has been one of the longest rumors in the history of the NFL. One of these days it will finally come true. The Rams are not happy with there stadium in St. Loius. Moving from St. Louis a smaller market to a huge market like los Angeles will only help the Rams. 



off topic here,but here is another one below just for shits and grins.lol*


*10. Jason Garrett and Rex Ryan both get fired by the end of the season.
Jerry Jones is getting tired of losing and he will do anything to win. If Garrett doesn’t have the Cowboys in playoff contention, look for Garrett to get fired. Then there is Rex Ryan in New York. The Jets have missed the playoffs the last three seasons. There were rumors of Ryan being fired last off season but the Jets surprised everyone and brought Ryan back. Ryan might be on his last leg with the New York Jets.*


----------



## HUGGY

Oh NOW you are done !!!!  

Sorry ...I don't believe it for a second.

LOL

I sure wish you guys wouldn't be so secretive about how one gets to be a paid troll.

I could be the best damned paid troll EVAHHHHH.

I could lie...be hypocritical...  I HAVE ZERO morals when it come to the internets. 

Sweet gig if ya ask me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I sooooo much cant wait till the middle of when  march comes when stan has to make the relocation announcement by that deadline and then announces the Rams are going to move back  to LA.

It will be so biitersweet and the  funnest moment in my life here at USMB rubbing it in the faces of demise LA RAIDER fans kissmy and MS,kiss my especially since he  actuallybelieves the  faders have one prayer in the world of moving back to LA.

now THAT is some funny shit.

i have no doubt back in 95 before the raiders moved back to oakland he and MS did back then what they are doing on THIS thread.

Like he does here,I have no doubt when raider fans in oakland were telling him back then months before it happened and was announced that the raiders would be back in oakland they  ALSO covered their  ears and closed his eyes their eyes to  all those people as well no doubt. then moved to another part of the country to avoid facing them because they were too immature to admit they were proven wrong.

Huggy,kissmy,rightwinger,antiquity are ALL going to have egg on their faces come mid march and no doubt deny this thread was ever created by me acting like i dont even bring the link up when I do.even when the announcment is made they will probably say EVEN then,its all publicity or something and deny the reality no doubt to avoid admitting they were wrong and that they ignored ignored everything I posted on this thread.

again huggy,i loved it when my coworker laughed at your hypocrisy about because the HISTORY of LA has failed to get an NFL team there,its destined AGAIN.

as i have said a million times,according to the warped logic you and MS have,because the HISTORY of the seahawks constant failures in the past,you and me both SHOULD  have  automatically assumed they would fail last year.

cant get around that hypocrite no matter HOW much you try and sugarcoat it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh something else forgot to mention earlier hug,is TWO can play your game,you want to ignore everything i post on this thread? again TWO can play your game.

unless you of course as always want to prove your hypocrisy you always prove here that COUNTLESS number of people BESIDES myself have called you out on ,expecting me to read what YOU say when you wont read one single thing I say.

that will scream hypocrite if you expect that. but for you,thats normal of course so i wont be surprised if thats what you expect.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> I sooooo much cant wait till the middle of when  march comes when stan has to make the relocation announcement by that deadline and then announces the Rams are going to move back  to LA.
> 
> It will be so biitersweet and the  funnest moment in my life here at USMB rubbing it in the faces of demise LA RAIDER fans kissmy and MS,kiss my especially since he  actuallybelieves the  faders have one prayer in the world of moving back to LA.
> 
> now THAT is some funny shit.
> 
> i have no doubt back in 95 before the raiders moved back to oakland he and MS did back then what they are doing on THIS thread.
> 
> Like he does here,I have no doubt when raider fans in oakland were telling him back then months before it happened and was announced that the raiders would be back in oakland they  ALSO covered their  ears and closed his eyes their eyes to  all those people as well no doubt. then moved to another part of the country to avoid facing them because they were too immature to admit they were proven wrong.
> 
> Huggy,kissmy,rightwinger,antiquity are ALL going to have egg on their faces come mid march and no doubt deny this thread was ever created by me acting like i dont even bring the link up when I do.even when the announcment is made they will probably say EVEN then,its all publicity or something and deny the reality no doubt to avoid admitting they were wrong and that they ignored ignored everything I posted on this thread.
> 
> again huggy,i loved it when my coworker laughed at your hypocrisy about because the HISTORY of LA has failed to get an NFL team there,its destined AGAIN.
> 
> as i have said a million times,according to the warped logic you and MS have,because the HISTORY of the seahawks constant failures in the past,you and me both SHOULD  have  automatically assumed they would fail last year.
> 
> cant get around that hypocrite no matter HOW much you try and sugarcoat it.


 
No doubt !

LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> I sooooo much cant wait till the middle of when  march comes when stan has to make the relocation announcement by that deadline and then announces the Rams are going to move back  to LA.
> 
> It will be so biitersweet and the  funnest moment in my life here at USMB rubbing it in the faces of demise LA RAIDER fans kissmy and MS,kiss my especially since he  actuallybelieves the  faders have one prayer in the world of moving back to LA.
> 
> now THAT is some funny shit.
> 
> i have no doubt back in 95 before the raiders moved back to oakland he and MS did back then what they are doing on THIS thread.
> 
> Like he does here,I have no doubt when raider fans in oakland were telling him back then months before it happened and was announced that the raiders would be back in oakland they  ALSO covered their  ears and closed his eyes their eyes to  all those people as well no doubt. then moved to another part of the country to avoid facing them because they were too immature to admit they were proven wrong.
> 
> Huggy,kissmy,rightwinger,antiquity are ALL going to have egg on their faces come mid march and no doubt deny this thread was ever created by me acting like i dont even bring the link up when I do.even when the announcment is made they will probably say EVEN then,its all publicity or something and deny the reality no doubt to avoid admitting they were wrong and that they ignored ignored everything I posted on this thread.
> 
> again huggy,i loved it when my coworker laughed at your hypocrisy about because the HISTORY of LA has failed to get an NFL team there,its destined AGAIN.
> 
> as i have said a million times,according to the warped logic you and MS have,because the HISTORY of the seahawks constant failures in the past,you and me both SHOULD  have  automatically assumed they would fail last year.
> 
> cant get around that hypocrite no matter HOW much you try and sugarcoat it.


oh and ONE MORE THING i forgot to mention as well.you saint louis apologists i have no doubt wont stop covering your ears denying reality after the announcement is made they are returning for several months i have no doubt.

you'll all say its some kind of publicity stunt by the media or something im sure.SOMETHING to avoid admitting the truth i handed you all your asses you on a platter and took you all to  school.

you all more than likely WONT admit it till they are seen on tv and you are forced to take your hands off your ears and here them say LOS ANGELES RAMS. even still THEN,i doubt you all will even be here to avoid all the egg you all will have on your face then.hahahahahahha

btw hug you can pass this on to your fellow saint louis apologists.

I made many people look like fools back in 95 in REAL life as well.i tried to spell it out for them just as i am with all you saint louis apologists,that the raiders were moving back to oakland,half the ones i told ignored my facts and just like you all here , all covered their ears and did not listen as well. THEY had egg on their faces just like all you saint louis apoligsts are all in for come mid march.


on THAT note.im done for the day,class dismissed,you all have had enough of a first class education brought on you for the day by me,see you another time in class.hee hee

NOW i have go find some more informative material for the objective open minded people like harry and a couple others on here who look at BOTH sides of the coin.NOT just one side of it.


----------



## B. Kidd

Rams would be a good fit back in L.A.. Alot has changed there in the last 20 years. They would have to play in the Rose Bowl in 2015, cause a new stadium would not be built by then.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> Rams would be a good fit back in L.A.. Alot has changed there in the last 20 years. They would have to play in the Rose Bowl in 2015, cause a new stadium would not be built by then.



you are like only the THIRD one to come on here who looks at BOTH sides of the coin and is objective,rational,and logical about this.

thats EXACTLY all the talk thats been going around in LA the past year when it was announced that he made the land purchase, your just not hearing it from the mainstream media of course cause they want to keep a lid on it till the announcement is made for the relocation in mid march.

I have many friends in LA or near the area both on the net and in real life and they constantly keep me informed of the situation and they  already have those plans in place for the Rams to use the rose bowl for two years till they start construction on the stadium next year after the announcement is made.

Once the season finishes next year after the superbowl is over they will announce by mid march their relocation to LA.that is their deadline for the relocation announcement.

thank you B Kidd for contributing to this thread.that was a very informative and insighful post.I am glad you have taken the time unlike the saint louis apologists,to look at BOTH sides of the coin and not just one.again thank you for the post and contributing here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I hope you will keep browsing this thread and decide to watch all the videos and i have posted and other updating information i have in the works till march 15th when the deadline occurs.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I sooooo much cant wait till the middle of when  march comes when stan has to make the relocation announcement by that deadline and then announces the Rams are going to move back  to LA.
> 
> It will be so biitersweet and the  funnest moment in my life here at USMB rubbing it in the faces of demise LA RAIDER fans kissmy and MS,kiss my especially since he  actuallybelieves the  faders have one prayer in the world of moving back to LA.
> 
> now THAT is some funny shit.
> 
> i have no doubt back in 95 before the raiders moved back to oakland he and MS did back then what they are doing on THIS thread.
> 
> Like he does here,I have no doubt when raider fans in oakland were telling him back then months before it happened and was announced that the raiders would be back in oakland they  ALSO covered their  ears and closed his eyes their eyes to  all those people as well no doubt. then moved to another part of the country to avoid facing them because they were too immature to admit they were proven wrong.
> 
> Huggy,kissmy,rightwinger,antiquity are ALL going to have egg on their faces come mid march and no doubt deny this thread was ever created by me acting like i dont even bring the link up when I do.even when the announcment is made they will probably say EVEN then,its all publicity or something and deny the reality no doubt to avoid admitting they were wrong and that they ignored ignored everything I posted on this thread.
> 
> again huggy,i loved it when my coworker laughed at your hypocrisy about because the HISTORY of LA has failed to get an NFL team there,its destined AGAIN.
> 
> as i have said a million times,according to the warped logic you and MS have,because the HISTORY of the seahawks constant failures in the past,you and me both SHOULD  have  automatically assumed they would fail last year.
> 
> cant get around that hypocrite no matter HOW much you try and sugarcoat it.
> 
> 
> 
> oh and ONE MORE THING i forgot to mention as well.you saint louis apologists i have no doubt wont stop covering your ears denying reality after the announcement is made they are returning for several months i have no doubt.
> 
> you'll all say its some kind of publicity stunt by the media or something im sure.SOMETHING to avoid admitting the truth i handed you all your asses you on a platter and took you all to  school.
> 
> you all more than likely WONT admit it till they are seen on tv and you are forced to take your hands off your ears and here them say LOS ANGELES RAMS. even still THEN,i doubt you all will even be here to avoid all the egg you all will have on your face then.hahahahahahha
> 
> btw hug you can pass this on to your fellow saint louis apologists.
> 
> I made many people look like fools back in 95 in REAL life as well.i tried to spell it out for them just as i am with all you saint louis apologists,that the raiders were moving back to oakland,half the ones i told ignored my facts and just like you all here , all covered their ears and did not listen as well. THEY had egg on their faces just like all you saint louis apoligsts are all in for come mid march.
> 
> 
> on THAT note.im done for the day,class dismissed,you all have had enough of a first class education brought on you for the day by me,see you another time in class.hee hee
> 
> NOW i have go find some more informative material for the objective open minded people like harry and a couple others on here who look at BOTH sides of the coin.NOT just one side of it.
Click to expand...

 
I don't have any St. Louis apologists.  Wouldn't know one if I saw one either.

My team's game starts soon so I really have to beg off from this very informative and interesting thread.

Toodles !


----------



## B. Kidd

A move and an eventual new stadium would easily push the value of the Rams franchise well over 1 billion, making it one of the top valuable franchises in the league.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> I hope you will keep browsing this thread and decide to watch all the videos and i have posted and other updating information i have in the works till march 15th when the deadline occurs.


 
I have decided to NOT watch the videos.  I do this in protest over all your name calling and juvenile statements.

LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> A move and an eventual new stadium would easily push the value of the Rams franchise well over 1 billion, making it one of the top valuable franchises in the league.



Like I said before,you are like only the THIRD one to come on here who has done their homework and and has taken the time to look at BOTH sides of the coin.Nice to see you are aware of all this and this isnt something I have to explain to you.I wouldnt mind since your open minded and look at BOTH sides of course but it just saves me the trouble.

btw,i assume you watched all the videos? was there ANYTHING in there you hadnt heard before or not seen before by chance when all this came information started coming out in february this year?


----------



## B. Kidd

9/11 inside job said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A move and an eventual new stadium would easily push the value of the Rams franchise well over 1 billion, making it one of the top valuable franchises in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said before,you are like only the THIRD one to come on here who has done their homework and and has taken the time to look at BOTH sides of the coin.Nice to see you are aware of all this and this isnt something I have to explain to you.I wouldnt mind since your open minded and look at BOTH sides of course but it just saves me the trouble.
> 
> btw,i assume you watched all the videos? was there ANYTHING in there you hadnt heard before or not seen before by chance when all this came information started coming out in february this year?
Click to expand...


Not really. At the beginning of the year I read a really comprehensive ESPN article on it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you will keep browsing this thread and decide to watch all the videos and i have posted and other updating information i have in the works till march 15th when the deadline occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have decided to NOT watch the videos.  I do this in protest over all your name calling and juvenile statements.
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

I dont know why i decided to look at your post this time,i guess since it was so short and sweet and to the point for once.lol.  thanks for showing how dense you are hug.I made that PERFECTLY clear it was for B kidd and NOT for you.duh.

oh so the truth hurts that you're a hypocrite.

poor baby. oh and you made that PERFECTLY clear in your very first post you had no intention of watching my videos. talk about someone juvenile. someone who refuses to look at  an opposing view like you fits that bill to a tee.

oh and try and convince yourself all you want to that "I" am  the ONLY one here that has called you out on your hypocrisy.Like dozens of others here  havent told you the truth here as well about that little fact about yourself.

well you got me to read one of your rants for the first time in several pages.when they are short and sweet and to the point I can handle that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> A move and an eventual new stadium would easily push the value of the Rams franchise well over 1 billion, making it one of the top valuable franchises in the league.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said before,you are like only the THIRD one to come on here who has done their homework and and has taken the time to look at BOTH sides of the coin.Nice to see you are aware of all this and this isnt something I have to explain to you.I wouldnt mind since your open minded and look at BOTH sides of course but it just saves me the trouble.
> 
> btw,i assume you watched all the videos? was there ANYTHING in there you hadnt heard before or not seen before by chance when all this came information started coming out in february this year?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not really. At the beginning of the year I read a really comprehensive ESPN article on it.
Click to expand...

 

cool.

well when you have some free time sometime to spare on maybe the weekend or whenever you dont work whenever those hours are,I hope you take the time to view the videos.

they arent that long and like i said,you might hear a few things in there that you havent heard before even though you pretty much have been following this pretty well.


----------



## Harry Dresden

HUGGY said:


> Dude...  I am NOT gonna watch half an hour of videos on a topic that doesn't affect me.  I understand the unfair situation that Jerry Buss's widow put you in.  She was a real C**T !
> 
> That said the REAL problem is that LA fans didn't turn out and fill up either the Coliseum or the stadium in Anaheim.  There were just too many TV blackout days.  THAT hurts the NFL immage and they are all about their stupid immage.
> 
> BTW....you don't even live in LA.  You live real close to St Louis.   How does the team moving to LA help YOU go to the games?
> 
> Fair question.


they avg about 55,000  here during the Robinson years......for that stadium that was pretty good...why they made the capacity 70,000 was beyond me....they were never going to sell that many tickets.....even Dickersons 2,000 yd season did not bring out more....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Harry Dresden said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude...  I am NOT gonna watch half an hour of videos on a topic that doesn't affect me.  I understand the unfair situation that Jerry Buss's widow put you in.  She was a real C**T !
> 
> That said the REAL problem is that LA fans didn't turn out and fill up either the Coliseum or the stadium in Anaheim.  There were just too many TV blackout days.  THAT hurts the NFL immage and they are all about their stupid immage.
> 
> BTW....you don't even live in LA.  You live real close to St Louis.   How does the team moving to LA help YOU go to the games?
> 
> Fair question.
> 
> 
> 
> they avg about 55,000  here during the Robinson years......for that stadium that was pretty good...why they made the capacity 70,000 was beyond me....they were never going to sell that many tickets.....even Dickersons 2,000 yd season did not bring out more....
Click to expand...

 
thank you.

you southern california people actually know the situation and understand all this.Thats what all my LA friends out there that are constantly on top of this situation everyday  have been telling me the past several months so Im glad you came on and posted that fact which shoots down the myth that LA is not a football town and they did not support the rams. You being in the know how and everything out there in anaheim,you have an even better grasp on this than I do Im sure.

I love how  people actually have the ignorant belief the raiders would actually draw good crowds in oakland if they were brought back.that is great comedy because as you so very well know and are aware of,after they won the superbowl and went hollywood and lost their competitive winning edge-they just could never handle LA like the Rams were able to,the LA coliseum the raiders played in was a ghost town half empty all the years after that.

I wish carrol rosenbloom hadnt been so stupid and decided to move them to anaheim opening the doors for traiter davis to move them to LA. thats how these greedy rich owners are though,only give a crap about an advanced stadium.that is so totally fucked. but its a fucked up world we live in the fact NFL owners are allowed to pack up and leave without being thrown in jail for being thieves like they are taking something away from others so thats no surprise.

anways,back to the raiders.they dont get it that the city of LA doesnt want them back there and neither do the owners and mark davis does not have the clout and pull NOR the money to sue the NFL to move them there again like traiter al did so its not happening which is why he is looking into san antonio as an option.

Im sure you can verify it for me that this is indeed a fact that even the year the raiders won the superbowl out there in LA,they only averaged 40,000 compared to the rams 55,000 average. it wasnt till the last couple years out there when it was becoming widely known the bitch was going to move them from anaheim that the ram fans stopped showing up.who can blame them knowing they were all giving their fans the middle finger and leaving them?

the bitch spinned the propaganda lie that LA and anaheim did not support their team by using that picture of those empty seats the last couple years to fool everybody around the country with her propaganda the media as her tool,that LA is not a football town which got that myth started which al michaels shot down as seen in my video.

the players are just as guilty,if they didnt care only about their multi millions they made and just played for peanuts,they would care about the fans and tell the bitch you leave and we wont play for you since you dont care about your fans that have supported you. the players are as equally responsible for destroying the game as the owners are.

there is NO PASSION in LA for the raiders except for a small minority of thugs that still root them on.there IS for the rams though.the fans out there unlike in saint louis dont care if they go o and 16,they will come out and support them because they have such passion for the team.

Heck I will pay air travel fair to go out there and see probably half their games yearly if they go winless each year which is practically what they are doing now these days in that dumphole in saint louis.

the bitch had some very powerful connections in the media and and in government.celebritys are just like politicians where there is one different law for them than there is for us.had she been an ORDINARY citizen like us,there would have been a REAL investigation into her husbands death who happened to be a wolrd class swimmer who ALLEGEDLY drowned while swimming in the ocean.

Had there been a REAL investigation into it she would have gone to jail for murder.she was known as the black widow.she had married like 6 other men previously who all died mysteriously and she inherited their fortunes as well. thank god that evil bitch is dead and no longer the owner anymore.

sure would like to find her grave and go piss on it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

speaking of the evil bitch who did not respect her husbands wishes to keep the team in LA which is where they would STILL be if she had not murdered her husband,she even fired his son who he set up to inherit the team from him.here it is where it talks about his mysterious drowning death.

RealClearSports - Top 10 Most Despised Owners - 7. Georgia Frontiere Rams 

She began life as Violet Francis Irwin and career as a chorus girl. Georgia Frontiere hit the jackpot when she married her sixth husband Carroll Rosenbloom, who also happened to own the Los Angeles Rams. When Rosenbloom died in a mysterious drowning accident in 1979, Georgia became the owner of the Rams, and promptly fired Rosenbloom's son as the team president before marrying husband No. 7, Dominic Frontiere


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> Rams would be a good fit back in L.A.. Alot has changed there in the last 20 years. They would have to play in the Rose Bowl in 2015, cause a new stadium would not be built by then.


indeed my man.this is what one of my LA friends posted below on that ram message board.


Next year's Opening night game, Los Angeles Rams vs. San Francisco 49ers, From the Rose Bowl. Highest rated opening game in NFL history. Just wait and see.

Next year everybody can pretty much count on that being the opening night thursday night game played in "LA" of course. you dont think the NFL wont be eager to have the opening night kickoff game to start the 2015 NFL season  at the rose bowl?

better think again.

any thinking person here who has been posting all these years should know by NOW if resident lying paid trolls KISS MY AND RIGHTWINGER say it wont happen,its going to happen.

you can bank on it that its true if THEY say its NOT true. After all,these are two guys who want to try and convince thinking americans that there are actually magic bullets  out there that stop in mid air and zig zag back in forth doing impossible mid air stunts for people.come on,you should all know by now if THESE two guys says its not happening,its happening.you can take it to the bank.

rightwinger will probably try and tell us all this year that the donkeys will win the superbowl this time.


 after all he was smoking crack last year going around saying they would win last year which was all the proof I needed to know to bet on the seahawks.

Next year's Opening night game, Los Angeles Rams vs. San Francisco 49ers, From the Rose Bowl. Highest rated opening game in NFL history. Just wait and see.


----------



## rightwinger

The Rams are not going back to LA

Chargers have a better chance


----------



## LA RAM FAN

^someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance


 
excellent rebuttal to all the facts i have laid out in all my posts,Looks like you showed me. you showed me the light that magic bullets exist as well and i now see that also.

from you thats a normal post and i would expect no different from you.you are the EASIEST troll at this site to predict so easily that you are  amusing to me.thats the ONLY reason i dont put you on ignore is your entertainment value here .

again folks,count on them being in LA because of WHO above^ says they wont.


----------



## Mad Scientist

rightwinger said:


> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance


^This^

And the Chargers have NO chance!


----------



## Mad Scientist

LOL at 9/11 putting posters on ignore!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> 
> 
> 
> ^This^
> 
> And the Chargers have NO chance!
Click to expand...

  whatever you say "MAD LUNATIC." Guess you really disproved me as well just like the paid shill above just showed me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> LOL at 9/11 putting posters on ignore!


better bone up on your reading skills there charlie.

I said I HAVENT put him on ignore because he is amusing to me just as your rants are.

obviously you all have put ME on ignore though since   every single one of my facts i have posted,you have covered your ears and closed your eyes on.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excellent rebuttal to all the facts i have laid out in all my posts,Looks like you showed me. you showed me the light that magic bullets exist as well and i now see that also.
> 
> from you thats a normal post and i would expect no different from you.you are the EASIEST troll at this site to predict so easily that you are  amusing to me.thats the ONLY reason i dont put you on ignore is your entertainment value here .
> 
> again folks,count on them being in LA because of WHO above^ says they wont.
Click to expand...

 
We shall see...

Oakland, St L or Chargers......I'm leaning Chargers with the others landing stadium deals
Regardless.....NO WAY any team is in LA next year


----------



## Mad Scientist

9/11 you've got what is it, *9* mother f*ckers on ignore?

Some of whom don't even post here anymore!

Again. LOL at 9/11 putting posters on ignore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers have a better chance[/QUOTE]

 The rumor is that they want to have TWO teams in LA with the next couple years,one in the NFC and one in the AFC.if they go ahead with that plan which I dont think they will,the chargers would be the best fit from the AFC to be that other team.

The Rams are already a lock for the NFC.If they have an AFC team which again i dont think is going to happen,the chargers would be the one they would go with to share the new stadium.they have a much better chance than the raiders going back whom mad  and kissmy so dearly wants back but isnt getting,that much is well known.

I dont see the chargers moving though because dean spanos has already said he wants to stay in san diego and his actions indicate that.he seems to be one of those owners who actually care about the fans.a class guy.

He had many chances to do so a few years ago but resisted because of his desire to keep them there. They would for sure be the logicla choice for the AFC though to represent the AFC because there hasnt been much progress on their new stadium plans where the raiders are halfway there right now. sorryy charlie,tour raiders are staying in oakland.mark unlike his father does have the influence or clout to sue the NFL to move them there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excellent rebuttal to all the facts i have laid out in all my posts,Looks like you showed me. you showed me the light that magic bullets exist as well and i now see that also.
> 
> from you thats a normal post and i would expect no different from you.you are the EASIEST troll at this site to predict so easily that you are  amusing to me.thats the ONLY reason i dont put you on ignore is your entertainment value here .
> 
> again folks,count on them being in LA because of WHO above^ says they wont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We shall see...
> 
> Oakland, St L or Chargers......I'm leaning Chargers with the others landing stadium deals
> Regardless.....NO WAY any team is in LA next year
Click to expand...

 

which again since its coming form YOU that means its a given its going to happen.thanks for saying that cause i know anytime YOU say something,the opposite s going to happen.i guess your memory is so bad you dont once remembering saying the donkeys would beat the seahawks in the superbowl? only problem for you is,I do and its on record here to prove to everyone that you said that.

again NOW i know its official for sure  they will be in LA  because if YOU say it wont,everybody that has been here long enough,knows the opposite is going to happen.hee hee.


harry,b kidd,you can be assured it will happen next year NOW.EVERYTIME righwinger says something will happen,the opposite happens.NEVER fails. nuff said.


----------



## Mad Scientist

L.A. already *HAD* one team from each conference before.

How did that work out?

Oh yeah, it didn't.

I know ESPN Propaganda says different but, Illegal Aliens don't like NFL Football and Californians don't wanna' pay for any f*ckin' stadiums!

You can thank Al Davis and his Raiders for that. Yes I know he's dead.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excellent rebuttal to all the facts i have laid out in all my posts,Looks like you showed me. you showed me the light that magic bullets exist as well and i now see that also.
> 
> from you thats a normal post and i would expect no different from you.you are the EASIEST troll at this site to predict so easily that you are  amusing to me.thats the ONLY reason i dont put you on ignore is your entertainment value here .
> 
> again folks,count on them being in LA because of WHO above^ says they wont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We shall see...
> 
> Oakland, St L or Chargers......I'm leaning Chargers with the others landing stadium deals
> Regardless.....NO WAY any team is in LA next year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> which again since its coming form YOU that means its a given its going to happen.thanks for saying that cause i know anytime YOU say something,the opposite s going to happen.i guess your memory is so bad you dont once remembering saying the donkeys would beat the seahawks in the superbowl? only problem for you is,I do and its on record here to prove to everyone that you said that.
> 
> again NOW i know its official for sure  they will be in LA  because if YOU say it wont,everybody that has been here long enough,knows the opposite is going to happen.hee hee.
> 
> 
> harry,b kidd,you can be assured it will happen next year NOW.EVERYTIME righwinger says something will happen,the opposite happens.NEVER fails. nuff said.
Click to expand...

 
Under which bizarre scenario does LA end up with ANY NFL team by next season?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> L.A. already *HAD* one team from each conference before.
> 
> How did that work out?
> 
> Oh yeah, it didn't.
> 
> I know ESPN Propaganda says different but, Illegal Aliens don't like NFL Football and Californians don't wanna' pay for any f*ckin' stadiums!
> 
> You can thank Al Davis and his Raiders for that. Yes I know he's dead.


they arent doing so cluless.

and looks like you missed harrys post from earlier when he said anaheim averaged 55,000 a game which was pretty impressive for THAT stadium back then. oh and harry lives out there so he has credibility on this unlike you.

oh and thats why i say its just a rumor on TWO teams,they havent come out and said there WILL be two teams but they HAVE recently said its not just a matter of IF anymore, but WHEN they have one.

you all act like i have been saying this for years they are coming back which is not the case.,two years ago or even  6 months ago,  i didnt believe it cause there was no hard facts to back it up.NOW there is.something you saint louis apologists might actually consider going by before opening your mouths. left doing this.

your as dense about this whole LA/saint louis situation as the seahawk nutcase antiquity is. You're saying the same crap he was talking about the PAST.there you go with your pathetic rant on the HISTORY of LA as your laughable evidence they wont be moving back to LA again instead of facts.you sound like a broken record.

when that fool antiquity brought that same point up you did,i told him the same thing whuich i know you will do what he did as well,cover your eyes and ignore it but here it goes anyways dummies style.

NOBODY in LA was surprised at all when traiter AL moved them out of there  back to oakland,they all knew he was there just for a short stay to get leverage for new improvments on the oakland alemeda county coliseum he wanted and wasnt getting when he was there.

when he  wanted to get a new stadium deal done in hollywood park for a new stadium back then that he was seeking,it fell apart  and he bolted back to oakland since they finally gave him the improvements he was seeking then.

Stan Kronke recently made the purchase of land at hollywood park but when it comes to this subject,just like bush dupes are in the conspiracy section,you are a coincidence theorist and just want to chalk it up to that of course.

so it was no surprise whatsoever back then to ANYBODY in LA when traiter al bolted back to oakland.They were crossing their fingers he would stay permanately but they knew better

however it WAS  a surprise and major shock to everybody not just in LA but to the whole state of california when the bitch left because she made no attempts whatsoever to try and stay plus nobody ever imagined for a second the NFL would allow her to leave because were talking the rams here,a team of over 50 years of history in LA with a HUGE following.

the NFL owners initially all voted against her move there.it was only AFTER the bitch threatened to sue them,that they then reversed their vote and voted for the move.


so enough of your asinine posts that because of the HISTORY of LA,they are not coming back bullshit as your so called evidence..


Dean spanos saying he wants to stay in san diego and his actions not going to LA when he had the golden opportunity a couple years ago,its pretty obvious he is truthful that he wants to stay in SAN DIEGO.That he is one of those class guys like art rooney of the steeelers who care about the fans.

Rooney for sure would never move HIS team out of pittsburgh.he is a class guy and so is spanos.many people believe thats the only reason the chargers are not in LA now is because spanos is a class guy wanting to keep them there in san diego.

come back when you got something constructive to say for ONCE which you have yet to do.till then i liked i better after you said you were leaving.i dont know why i bother with you saint louis apologists who cant handle the truth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and THIS time because of the bitch woman owner of the rams and traiter Al,.the NFL is going to make sure the rams are a lock for good and stay in LA for good this time around.they are going to work out a deal like the packers have in green bay and the celtics in boston have where the fans own the team so they will never move out of LA again charlie.

but you wouldn't  know anything about that because YOUR warped logic you have as the MADMAN you are,lol,is because of the HISTORY of LA,its doomed to never get a team again.

.you should start a comedy club.

you and huggy need to get a room with your warped logic you have that its doomed to fail cause of the HISTORY.comedy gold.


Ive spent too much time on talking to you brick walls as it is.for now on im just going to devote it to the people that dont cover their ears and eyes such as harry.bye.WAVES.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excellent rebuttal to all the facts i have laid out in all my posts,Looks like you showed me. you showed me the light that magic bullets exist as well and i now see that also.
> 
> from you thats a normal post and i would expect no different from you.you are the EASIEST troll at this site to predict so easily that you are  amusing to me.thats the ONLY reason i dont put you on ignore is your entertainment value here .
> 
> again folks,count on them being in LA because of WHO above^ says they wont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We shall see...
> 
> Oakland, St L or Chargers......I'm leaning Chargers with the others landing stadium deals
> Regardless.....NO WAY any team is in LA next year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> which again since its coming form YOU that means its a given its going to happen.thanks for saying that cause i know anytime YOU say something,the opposite s going to happen.i guess your memory is so bad you dont once remembering saying the donkeys would beat the seahawks in the superbowl? only problem for you is,I do and its on record here to prove to everyone that you said that.
> 
> again NOW i know its official for sure  they will be in LA  because if YOU say it wont,everybody that has been here long enough,knows the opposite is going to happen.hee hee.
> 
> 
> harry,b kidd,you can be assured it will happen next year NOW.EVERYTIME righwinger says something will happen,the opposite happens.NEVER fails. nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Under which bizarre scenario does LA end up with ANY NFL team by next season?
Click to expand...

 

TRANSLATION of rightwingers post-yes you are correct 9/11.I am a paid troll here.i get tired of the ass beatings i constantly get from people like you in the conspiracyc section on JFK AND 9/11 so i got to take a break from it all for a while by coming to the sports section to troll where i DONT get paid.

you are so correct there,its a given they will be back in LA next year because everybody here knows when I say something,the opposite is true so you are so correct,its a lock the rams will be back in LA NEXT YEAR.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> excellent rebuttal to all the facts i have laid out in all my posts,Looks like you showed me. you showed me the light that magic bullets exist as well and i now see that also.
> 
> from you thats a normal post and i would expect no different from you.you are the EASIEST troll at this site to predict so easily that you are  amusing to me.thats the ONLY reason i dont put you on ignore is your entertainment value here .
> 
> again folks,count on them being in LA because of WHO above^ says they wont.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We shall see...
> 
> Oakland, St L or Chargers......I'm leaning Chargers with the others landing stadium deals
> Regardless.....NO WAY any team is in LA next year
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> which again since its coming form YOU that means its a given its going to happen.thanks for saying that cause i know anytime YOU say something,the opposite s going to happen.i guess your memory is so bad you dont once remembering saying the donkeys would beat the seahawks in the superbowl? only problem for you is,I do and its on record here to prove to everyone that you said that.
> 
> again NOW i know its official for sure  they will be in LA  because if YOU say it wont,everybody that has been here long enough,knows the opposite is going to happen.hee hee.
> 
> 
> harry,b kidd,you can be assured it will happen next year NOW.EVERYTIME righwinger says something will happen,the opposite happens.NEVER fails. nuff said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Under which bizarre scenario does LA end up with ANY NFL team by next season?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> TRANSLATION of rightwingers post-yes you are correct 9/11.I am a paid troll here.i get tired of the ass beatings i constantly get from people like you in the conspiracyc section on JFK AND 9/11 so i got to take a break from it all for a while by coming to the sports section to troll where i DONT get paid.
> 
> you are so correct there,its a given they will be back in LA next year because everybody here knows when I say something,the opposite is true so you are so correct,its a lock the rams will be back in LA NEXT YEAR.
Click to expand...

 


GOOD TO SEE YOU ADMITTING THAT RIGHTWINGER,GLAD YOU COULD BE MATURE FOR ONCE IN YOUR LIFE AND ACTUALLY ADMIT YOU WERE PROVEN WRONG.IM PROUD OF YOU.


----------



## HUGGY

"Under which bizarre scenario does LA end up with ANY NFL team by next season?"

Fascinating question !!!

Doesn't explain how you get paid to troll USMB now does it....

That would be far more interesting reading.


----------



## Wry Catcher

Local sports radio and newspapers have speculated that the Raiders may move soon.  Two cities have been mentioned:  San Antonio, TX and LA.  Davis and the Raiders runied the stadium which they share with the A's.

Why does LA need an NFL team, some of the best food can be found, and some of the best games watched, at the San Francisco Saloon in West LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wry Catcher said:


> Local sports radio and newspapers have speculated that the Raiders may move soon.  Two cities have been mentioned:  San Antonio, TX and LA.  Davis and the Raiders runied the stadium which they share with the A's.
> 
> Why does LA need an NFL team, some of the best food can be found, and some of the best games watched, at the San Francisco Saloon in West LA.


 If the faiders moved out of oaktown to somewhere else,if it happens to be one of those two,it will be San Antonio.

much as many demise LA Raider fans in LA want to believe that they may come back to LA soon,its not happening.

Its a very well known fact around NFL circles that the the majority of the owners don't want the raiders back in LA.

Thats been reported all around the country in all the sports newspapers.

since you are on this thread,I hope you will take the time to look at BOTH sides of the coin and watch the videos I have posted.If you do and have an open mind,you'll understand that the rams will be back in LA next year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> 9/11 you've got what is it, *9* mother f*ckers on ignore?
> 
> Some of whom don't even post here anymore!
> 
> Again. LOL at 9/11 putting posters on ignore.


 
all government disinformation agent trolls for your information.love how you change the subject when cornered.congrats.run mad run.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> 
> 
> 
> ^This^
> 
> And the Chargers have NO chance!
Click to expand...

 
you DO realise you are quoting the post of the USMB  resident troll here who is a paid disinformation specialist don't you? someone who can NEVER open his mouth without lying don't you?
someone that HUNDREDS of posters have called out for his lying and trolling ways HUNDREDS of times in the past  before don't you? and that's no exaggeration either.

Over a hundred or so at this site have called him out MANY times on his lies he always goes around posting everywhere at thsi site, and THIS  is the guy you are quoting and trying to get me to take you seriously on this subject? not the best tactic in the world for you to use in your desperate and pitiful attempts to try convince me they aren't coming back Mad.comedy gold from you as always on this thread.



Too bad alex jones isn't talking about this issue on his radio.HIM you would listen to if he told you this was all  true.He seems to be someone you worship as a god.

no matter how many people start coming on here and post evidence and facts that prove they  were moving back next year,YOU would keep refusing to get your head out of your ass and look at it till alex jones said so.thats been my experience with you in the past.

you ignored EVERYTHING people like me,eots,terral and others said about government corruption when you first came here to this site and never started believing what we said till your idol alex jones said it was true.
you FINALLY became awake not till THEN that what we were saying all along was the truth and not till then,stopped covering your ears and closing your eyes refusing to get your head out of your ass.

I have no doubt you wont get your head out of your ass on this subject either till mid march next year when they make the announcement then and have egg on your face.

even THEN when its all over ESPN and on the front pages of the newspapers,you'll probably dismiss it STILL as propaganda by the sports people or whatever nonsense you keep dreaming up.

or do the rightwinger troll thing and pretend this thread was never brought up and that you said it was going to happen all along.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

speaking of the chargers since that issue was brought up?

I mentioned this on Huggys preseason chargers/seahawks thread that while I was watching the chargers/niners game played over the weekend two weekends ago that while watching the game,the announcers were talking about the niners new stadium they had in santa clara.  They were talking about their stadium and saying-"and this is what THEY said not me" but you all will shoot the messenger of course as always since the truth hurts.

THEY said-"I sure wish the politicians in san diego would come up here sometime to see a game out here.They would see what a beautiful stadium this facility is.they then might get serious and start building them a new stadium out there.

I sure hope that issue gets resolved soon because if they aren't careful out there,they may lose this team to LA which is serious about getting a team out there in the next two years.They have stadium plans ready to go so I hope san diego gets serious about this.I hate to see them leave san diego for LA.

you saint Louis apologists will just ignore this post and not read it though as always no doubt ignoring the fact that they ARE serious this time for the first time in 20 years.

you'll just dismiss it saying they have been saying this for the past 20 years or some crap like that im sure.anything to avoid admitting you all are clueless and in denial.


they then mentioned the raiders then saying -the raiders have their stadium issues to so I hope they can work something out in Oakland.

they didn't mention a word about the rams because that's a done deal and they are trying to keep a lid on it.


----------



## Mad Scientist

If "Duh MFL" wants a team in L.A. (because no one else does) then they can pay for a stadium by themselves.

The NFL is a non-profit, I'm sure they got plenty of money to do it.

Sidebar: Did you know the San Diego Chargers robbed the San Diego Teachers Union Retirement Fund to build their Stadium?

Oh you didn't know that? But you probably DO know a bunch of worthless sports stats though.

The NFL and it's owners are a bunch of scumbags.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

btw you saint Louis apologists act like I have been believing this about the rams for the past 20 years or so the crap you all keep posting saying crap and bullshit like Im desperatefor this and nonsense like that.

someone who is desperate would have been believing they were coming back for the past 20 years.. "I" stopped believing they would ever come back after they moved until just a couple months ago when the facts "that apologists refuse to look and watch."  started emerging that they would be back. anybody who is logical with common sense would at THIS point know that only an IDIOT would actually believe they are going to stay in saint Louis next year.

only an idiot would believe stan would keep that team in that dump after this year and in saint Louis for the future when the majority of the fans that attend those games are from the opposing team.

yeah stan is going to keep them there in saint Louis and continuallynot bring them back to LA where they have a HUGE following of fans there that will support them no matter the record because they have such passion for the team,not bring them back there and keep them in the city with the 31st ranking of all 32 teams in attendance and keep suffering that embarrassment there,you apologists sure showed me and have some excellent logic that cant be torn down to pieces by me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wry Catcher said:


> Local sports radio and newspapers have speculated that the Raiders may move soon.  Two cities have been mentioned:  San Antonio, TX and LA.  Davis and the Raiders runied the stadium which they share with the A's.
> 
> Why does LA need an NFL team, some of the best food can be found, and some of the best games watched, at the San Francisco Saloon in West LA.


 
commenting further on your post of yours about the raiders situation,you might find this article interesting.

Report Raiders getting closer to stadium deal in Oakland - CBSSports.com

the mainsteam media never mentions that the owners and the city dont want the Raiders in LA because they want the public to keep guessing on if it will be the raiders,rams,or chargers there next year.

they talk about the raiders and chargers situation but not the rams because they are already a lock and its a done deal and they are trying to keep a lid on it.


Looks like they are close to getting a deal there,see the raiders are actually WORKING WITH OAKLAND trying to get a new deal there.The RAMS "ARE NOT." Yet we got delusional nutcases here who actually think they will stay there in saint luis next year amazingly.they better got off that crack they been smoking.

I only hope a deal can be done to keep the A'S in oakland as well.Looks like they may be playing in san jose pretty soon. they'll still call them the oakland a's though im sure just as they still call the niners the san francison 49ers even though they play up the road in santa clara.so it wont be any different with the a's.no biggie if they move.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I hate to have to spend time watching  the LAMBS in saint louis play tomorrow for their opener but I'm going to have to do cause I will  get some entertainment of watching all the viking fans there greatly outnumber the small minoity of Rams fans that show up at that game.
that happens with ALL their games there.hee hee.

plus i am sure they will talk about their dire stadium situation and how they think they will be gone after this year as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Doesn't explain how you get paid to troll USMB now does it....
> 
> Rightwinger and kissmy would be the experts on answering that question. But as i said before,the word  TRUTH doesnt exist in their vocabulary  so thats like expecting Bill "I NEVER HAD A SEX WITH THAT WOMAN." Clinton to acually give you an honest answer if you ask them how they get paid to troll this board.
> 
> but thats all too complicated for your mind to comprehend and understand though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> The NFL and it's owners are a bunch of scumbags.


 
Now THAT you wont get any kind of rebutall from me on.that fact is just as obvious as the fact the Rams will be back in LA next year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA Rams has a nicer ring to it than St Louis Rams.
> 
> And we have nicer cops in our part of town.  Just look at our Lynwood division, they're so caring, they treat people of color like a King.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish we had the Cardinals back in St. Louis also, but that is water under the bridge. Stan is just trying to fleece tax payers for more money. He can kiss my ass. LA should get the Raiders, I hear they are available.
Click to expand...

 
I love the delusions that you demise LA RAIDER trolls in denial have.
you  actually thinking the raiders are available.lolavailable for san antonio but not for LA since the owners and the city dont want them there.

I love your delusions you have as well that you actually think he is going to wait around in saint louis in that dump where it has the second to last worst fan support in the nation,keep having that instead of coming back to LA where the place will be packed and they wont care if they go 0-16,where the staduim is 4 times more in vaule to stan and he can profit from than the dump he plays in in saint louis where the city is bankrupt and will be paying for that stadium 10 million for the next 15 years.

You just proved you failed mathematics in class as well as the fact you ditched junior high school science classes as well not only cluless about the laws of physics,but cant even add math either.comedy gold from you as always.you do provide me entertainment at times I give you that much credit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I think all the saint louis apologists will find this very interesting.hee hee.

Raiders Reportedly Close to New Stadium Deal in Oakland insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> I think all the saint louis apologists will find this very interesting.hee hee.
> 
> Raiders Reportedly Close to New Stadium Deal in Oakland insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams


 
Let me get this straight... ????

Aren't the people you are really pissed at dead?

It seems to me that those that currently own the Rams are not obligated to repay you or anyone for anything.

It's not THAT hard to move a team.  Ken Behring stole the Seahawks and was headed down the I 5 freeway with few obsticals from the NFL head offices.  He lied to the Nordstroms and just did it.  The only thing that changed his mind was Paul Allen's money.

If the present ownership of the Rams *wanted* to move the team they would just fuckin do it.

Riddle me this Batman... If they do move the team back to L A are YOU going to move to L A and support them...????

I mean...what EXACTLY IS your end game here??


----------



## Billo_Really

HUGGY said:


> "Under which bizarre scenario does LA end up with ANY NFL team by next season?"
> 
> Fascinating question !!!
> 
> Doesn't explain how you get paid to troll USMB now does it....
> 
> That would be far more interesting reading.


Who the fuck let *Huggy* in this thread?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Under which bizarre scenario does LA end up with ANY NFL team by next season?"
> 
> Fascinating question !!!
> 
> Doesn't explain how you get paid to troll USMB now does it....
> 
> That would be far more interesting reading.
> 
> 
> 
> Who the fuck let *Huggy* in this thread?
Click to expand...

dont know."I "  sure  didnt invite him.

I made the mistake of giving mad nutcase an invitation, but i never gave one to Huggy though.He came in uninvited on his own.lol

Huggy wont admit it,but he is in denial about this not wanting them back in LA because he KNOWS that when the announcement is made they are coming back,it will easily be the biggest story of the year,far bigger than when the raiders moved back to oakland.the story will be so huge it will be all over the front pages of the sports section in  newspapers all around the country for the whole year.It will be such huge news that he knows everybody will forget all about his seahawks winning the superbowl after they win it again this year.

unlike last year,nobody in the country is going to care about his seahawks winning the superbowl again,they wont be talking about them winning the superbowl in the next couple months after that or carrols accomplishments because the news of the rams coming back will get all the attention and he is jeoulous of that.


thats WHY he is afraid to look at the videos i have posted cause the truth hurts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think all the saint louis apologists will find this very interesting.hee hee.
> 
> Raiders Reportedly Close to New Stadium Deal in Oakland insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight... ????
> 
> Aren't the people you are really pissed at dead?
> 
> It seems to me that those that currently own the Rams are not obligated to repay you or anyone for anything.
> 
> It's not THAT hard to move a team.  Ken Behring stole the Seahawks and was headed down the I 5 freeway with few obsticals from the NFL head offices.  He lied to the Nordstroms and just did it.  The only thing that changed his mind was Paul Allen's money.
> 
> If the present ownership of the Rams *wanted* to move the team they would just fuckin do it.
> 
> Riddle me this Batman... If they do move the team back to L A are YOU going to move to L A and support them...????
> 
> I mean...what EXACTLY IS your end game here??
Click to expand...

 
congrats on proving as always what a hypocrite you are Hug. you wouldnt answer many of my questions I wanted answers from  you on recently on another thread of yours and yet you actually expect me to answer a question of yours.  doesnt work that way. I suppose you already forgot my post when i said-I assume that means your not going to answer those questions of mine and you confirmed it that you would not by saying maybe.that was the ONLY answer i got out of you.thats why many people here in the sports section have a problem with you is your the biggest hypocrite here i know of .

when you're ready to grow up and stop being a hypocrite and arrogant constantly all the time refusing to admit when you have been proven wrong-"thats a rightwinger thing,he runs away changing the subject evertime i point out how dense he was to believe the donkeys would beat your seahawks," maybe one day I will consider answering that question.

you had your chance to answer mine earlier,you didnt,so you're just going to have to wonder that yourself if I am or not it looks like.

oh and dont expect if you answer them for me now i will answer this.you had your chance,you blew it.

Plus even if I decided to play your game and answer it,you would just not answer other questions of mine in the future either.

Oh and for your ludicorus statement that if he wanted to move them he would just do it,no he wouldnt bozo. there are certain guildelines NFL owners have to follow now in relocation moves that did not exist in 95 when the Rams,Raiders and Browns moved their teams.  The Browns still have their name but they were without a team for four years and that idiot modell could not understand why people hated him till he died.He was that stupid.

after the Browns moved Einstein,again the NFL came up with much tougher rules that teams have to meet before being allowed to relocate..Rules that exist now that did not exist back then when they all relocated and when that former owner of the seahawks you mentioned almost moved your Seahawks.They got rules now that exist now that they did not have in place back then.

Its unfortunate that those rules were not in place back then especially after the colts were allowed to leave baltimore but they werent.Had they existed,the bitch would never have been allowed to leave.she would have violated many of them that exist now that were not in place back then.

That whats make the Rams situation so unique is  because their situation is so much vastly different than the raiders and chargers situation to relocate.their situation is 100 times different than the rams situation is.they have many hurdles they have to clear before they can even  consider thinking about moving.the rams dont.the rams meet the criteria,the raiders and the chargers dont.

that troll kissmy is so  full of shit he's pathetic.

As i said from the very get go,I knew when HE first came on this thread he would make up lies.He does that ALL the time at this site,him and troll rightwinger BOTH.

kIssmy made up a lie saying stan would be charged a relocation fee which i know for a fact is bullshit because Goddell has already said there wont be a relocation fee.the NFL so badly wants a team there very soon they arent going to charge stan a relocation fee.especially since thats their rightful home.

again him and rightwinger have a long history here of telling outright lies so if you had any brains,you would listen when i tell you that because THOSE two trolls said it wont happen,its automatically a guarantee it WILL. As I said before,over a  HUNDRED prople have called them out for their outright lies that have told here in many parts of the sections over over a hundred times before in the past.and those numbers are NOT an exxageertaion at all believe it or not.

while i was watching the chargers/niners pre season game,the announcers matter of fact were saying in that game-"I wish the politicians of san diego would come up here and watch a game sometime.If they got a look at this stadium,they would get motivated to go out and get soemething done in san diego.if they're not careful out there,they could lose their team.The NFL is serious about getting a team out there in the next two years."

they never said anything like that in the past when talking about the NFL getting a team in LA someday.they never said back when there was an LA group trying to get an expansion team in LA when the texans were awared the expansion team instead of them,that there would be an LA team in LA in the next couple years.

they werent saying that back THEN.the texans were rewarded their team because they were serious back then about getting a team.the group in LA trying to get an NFL team back then was not.

they then talked about the raiders saying-The raiders are also looking for a deal to get a new stadium.they have their own issues on that.

they never said a WORD about the rams wanting a new stadium.gee  I wonder why.since you only look at ONE side of the coin in all your debates with the logic you go into thinking because YOU believe it to be true that makes it true so you wont look at the other side of the coin and listen to an opposing view different than your own only seeing your own point of view which is why talking to you is like talking to a wall-"you've proven that so many times in debates with everybody before in the past."

because of that,it wont dawn on you that they did not mention that the rams are wanting a new stadium because its a lock and done deal and they are trying to keep a lid on it.

I grudugingly watched that game today in saint louis against the vikings. two teams i have no interest in and they had the ENTIRE upper deck empty.

it was obviously closed off. as always at that place,the majority of the fans were from the opposing team.when the vikings scored toughdowns,you heard a HUGE roar from the crowd cheering.hardly any cheers for the rams when they did something good.

and the vikings HARDLY have good support on the road from their fans.Not like the broncos,raiders,chargers,steelers,cowboys,packers do.oh and of course your seahawks as well.

that LAMBS team in saint louis,is probably the ONLY team in the NFL other than maybe jacksonville, where the opposing teams fans ALWAYS greatly outnumber their fans. they rank 31st out of the 32 teams in attendance only ahead of jacksonville who wont be the team that moves there either as some have speculated since they just signed a lease over the summer that keeps them there till 2030.

attendance is so horrible there,you can get tickets as cheap as &11.00 and thats because they know they are as good as gone next year.

yet you saint louis apologists actually beleiver in your warped brainwas you have,that stan is going to want to keep that team there in that staduim that is a dump and wait it out year after year till they come up with a plan? better get off that crack you been smoking huggy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL and L.A. doing their same old dance but is this tune different - LA Times

There've been dozens of plans and false starts in last two decades, but L.A.remains without an NFL team
It is a bizarre anniversary, one that would have been crazy to predict.
Los Angeles has gone nearly two decades without an NFL franchise. The Rams and Raiders began their final season in Southern California 20 years ago. Since, the nation's No. 2 market has watched its No. 1 sport from afar.
In a nod to Roman numerals, we're fast approaching LA_XX_.
Dozens of ambitious plans — from billionaires to business leaders to blowhards — have been tossed on the scrap pile. In the meantime, the NFL has flourished without Los Angeles, and L.A. fans have grown comfortably accustomed to watching the NFL from their homes. Even with stadium proposals that gained momentum, there has been no cohesive, community-wide push for any particular concept. And there likely never will be. There's one general consensus that even the league has learned to live with: No public money for a stadium.




That said, this season is different. The St. Louis Rams, San Diego Chargers and Oakland Raiders — all of whom previously played in L.A. — are eyeing the market. That's not new. What's different, though, is for the first time since this saga began, each team has what amounts to a year-to-year lease in its current venue.
It used to be that only the Chargers had an option to leave after each season, a considerable advantage over other NFL clubs weighing relocation. But now the Rams and Raiders have caught up, and all three teams are searching for stadium solutions.
With long-term TV and labor deals in place, and a proven willingness to experiment with a new way of doing things — witness changes to the Pro Bowl, draft and scouting combine — there are indications the NFL is ready to make another run at L.A.





"We're excited about that," NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell said this week. "We're investing billions of dollars in new stadiums. We'd like to do that here. We think there's a great opportunity here. We think opportunities are starting to develop, maybe in part because we have that long-term planning in front of us."
In one sense, the league has already taken a step toward Southern California. L.A. and Chicago are the two finalists to play host to the 2015 NFL Draft. That event has been held in New York since 1965, but the league couldn't work out a deal with Radio City Music Hall to keep it there.
All this L.A. talk will set eyes rolling, of course, because of the rich history of all talk and no action. The threat of L.A. unquestionably has been used as leverage over the years to get deals done in other cities. Without that hammer, for instance, would there be new venues in Seattle or Indianapolis? Would Minnesota have a new stadium in the works? Absolutely not.
The fact that the iron is glowing hot doesn't guarantee a return to L.A. any time soon.




But league executives and owners insist the city is once again a bright blip on the radar screen.
"I think ownership is collectively very concerned that we don't have at least one team in downtown L.A.," New England Patriots owner Robert Kraft said. "We'd like to do everything [we] can to help facilitate that happening."
There is another difference about this year, too. Last December, Rams owner Stan Kroenke quietly bought the 60-acre Inglewood parcel that sits between the Forum and Hollywood Park, land that's sufficient to accommodate a stadium but not all the parking that the league would want.
Kroenke has looked into buying the whole Hollywood Park property, which would give him all the land he'd need for a stadium, parking and ancillary development. And seeing as the Rams and St. Louis are about $600 million apart on how much the city, county and state should chip in for a new stadium, Kroenke's interest in L.A. should not be underestimated.

*Buy*ing that land was a shrewd move by Kroenke because he can keep it and potentially move forward with a stadium project, develop it in some other lucrative way, sell it (the owners of the Forum wanted it in the first place), and all the while hold smelling salts under the noses of negotiators in St. Louis.
As for the L.A.-area sites that are currently in play — and keep in mind these fall in and out of favor with the league and team owners — most of the inside chatter these days involves Hollywood Park, downtown, Carson and Dodger Stadium. At this point, there is little talk about City of Industry.
The most viable of these is Hollywood Park, mainly because Kroenke owns those adjacent 60 acres and might not be able to find a solution in St. Louis.
Los Angeles Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I love how the saint louis apologists are buying into the alleged theory that stan is using the purchase of the 60 acres of land as leverage.lol

yeah he is using that land purchase for leverage thats why the city of saint louis has come up with NO PLANS at all over the summer or at the present moment for a stadium plan.thats why there have been NO DISCUSSIONS with The Rams and the city officials in saint louis ever since last february when he made the purchase.

where the raiders and the city officials of oakland,they have been having ongoing discussions with each other over the summertime and just recently about a new stadium proposal.unlike the rams and saint louis,THEY are having diologue with each other and communication.NONE of that is happening with the Rams and yet one troll that came on here and  posted saying stan was using that as leverage. if he is using it as leverage,he has failed miserably because the city of saint louis has not come up with ANY PLANS for a new stadium. the city of oakland is almost close to a deal and getting a new stadium deal.

Davis when he made it publicly known he was going to move to san antonio,that got the attention of city officials in oakland and they recently came up with a plan to keep them there and are close to a deal.

ever since stans purchase though,the city of saint louis has not gone into any kind of action to come up with a plan to keep the rams in saint louis.


the demise LA raider fans cant handle the truth.


----------



## HUGGY

You obviously don't know ANYTHING about "radar".

The technology you describe is so WWII.  Radars don't "blip" anymore.

Haven't done so for several decades.

How can I give your arguments any credibility when your understanding of the use of radar is so lacking?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dan Bickley, azcentral sports columnist 9:39 p.m. MST September 5, 2014
*The NFL is king, but there are serious kinks in the armor, from no franchise in the country's second-largest market *

• The league needs a team in Los Angeles, and this could happen very soon. Three current teams have expiring lease deals: San Diego, Oakland and St. Louis. The_ Los Angeles Times_ obtained a league memorandum that suggests mobilization at league headquarters. It's all starting to happen.
So who moves? Not the Raiders, a team reportedly on the brink of a new stadium in Oakland. Probably not the Chargers, which experienced a spike in fan support while making the playoffs last season.
But the Rams are vulnerable. They have an injured quarterback, the NFL's worst winning percentage over the past eight seasons, and a fan base that isn't exactly attached to the product.
St. Louis is also a throwback. It's the only city in America where the baseball team far surpasses the football team in popularity. I'll bet that bothers Commissioner Roger Goodell.
The Rams also offer a seamless transition. The geographic alignment of the NFC West would actually improve, with teams in California, Washington and Arizona. And Valley fans would have another instant I-10 rival, joining the Dodgers, Lakers and Kings in 2015.
.
Buckle up.
_Reach Bickley at dan.bickley@arizonarepublic.com or 602-444-8253. Follow him at twitter.com/danbickley. Listen to "Bickley and Marotta," weekdays from 12-2 p.m. on Arizona Sports 98.7 FM._
* *


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stan Kroenke s land buy could mean nothing for Rams move - ESPN Los Angeles

see unlike the saint louis apologists,"I" look at BOTH sides of the coin.


LOS ANGELES -- It could be the start of something big or yet another chapter in the seemingly never-ending story of nothing at all when it comes to the NFL in Los Angeles.
On Thursday, the Los Angeles Times and the St. Louis Post-Dispatch reported that St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke, by way of an affiliated holding company, purchased a 60-acre tract of land in Inglewood, Calif. within the past month.
The land is located between the recently renovated Forum and the Hollywood Park racetrack, which was shut down in December, and could potentially serve as the home of a future NFL stadium.
Since the Raiders and Rams left Southern California after the 1994 season, Los Angeles has been subjected to enough meaningless artist renderings to fill a museum and more empty promises to encompass two decades worth of failed campaign speeches.
There is, however, a big difference if Kroenke truly does have an interest in moving the Rams out of St. Louis and back to Los Angeles. He owns the Rams and now owns enough land in Los Angeles to build a stadium.
[+] Enlarge
	

Casey Sapio/USA TODAY SportsStan Kroenke certainly has the money to build a new stadium, but there is no indication that is his plan after it was revealed he recently purchased a 60-acre tract in Los Angeles.
Every vision, dream and blueprint for the NFL's return to Los Angeles has been backed by a millionaire or billionaire who had a plan to build a stadium if they could somehow secure an NFL team. Well, Kroenke has an NFL team, is worth $5.3 billion, according to Forbes, and is certainly capable of building a stadium on the parcel of land he now controls.
Kroenke is also in position to possibly move the Rams after the 2014 season. Last year the St. Louis Convention and Visitors Commission, which runs the Edward Jones Dome, announced the facility would not receive the publicly funded, $700 million upgrade the Rams requested to make the stadium a "first-tier facility." The commission's proposal for a $124 million upgrade was rejected by the Rams.
That potentially opens the door for the Rams to break their lease with the Dome after the 2014 season and possibly return to Los Angeles.
The Rams called Southern California home from 1946 to 1994 but bolted before they could celebrate their 50th anniversary in the Southland because then-Rams owner Georgia Frontiere, who died in 2008, got a sweetheart deal in St. Louis by which the city would pay for a new domed stadium and promise that the stadium would be ranked in the top quarter in the league 20 years later or the team could break its lease and move. Well, nearly 20 years later, St. Louis is still paying off the original construction debt of the dome -- now one of the league's older venues -- can't afford the renovations to make it a "top-tier" facility and the Rams could be looking to move again.
Kroenke, who owns a beachfront home in Malibu, Calif., made a failed bid to buy the Los Angeles Dodgers two years ago and has failed to commit to St. Louis publicly past the coming season.
Of course, all of this doesn't necessarily mean the Los Angeles Rams will be back in 2015. Kroenke has made much of his fortune by way of land development and owns large amounts of land in California and elsewhere. This could be nothing more than a leverage play to get what he wants in St. Louis. It wouldn't be the first time Los Angeles was used in such a way. Since the Raiders and Rams left town, 22 new stadiums have been built for 23 teams. Many of those teams using the prospect of moving to Los Angeles to receive public financing to build a new stadium in their home market.
Even if Kroenke is determined to move the Rams to Los Angeles, there are still several hurdles to cross before that can happen.
Under the NFL's "Policy and Procedures for Proposed Franchise Relocations" it states the NFL commissioner must receive written notice from the team wishing to relocate and that "the notice must be filed no later than February 15 of the year in which the move is scheduled to occur." That notice would also be published "in newspapers of general circulation within the incumbent community."
Any franchise wishing to relocate must apply between Jan. 1 and Feb. 15 of that year, and prove it has exhausted all attempts to remain in its current location.
The agreement that laid the foundation for the policy was a 1996 "Statement of Principles" between the U.S. Conference of Mayors and the NFL. The statement came on the heels of the Raiders' move from Los Angeles to Oakland in July 1995. It was a move finalized so late it wasn't official until days before the Raiders' opening preseason game against the Rams, who had just moved from Los Angeles to St. Louis.
The policy states that "because League policy favors stable team-community relations, clubs are obligated to work diligently and in good faith to obtain and to maintain suitable stadium facilities in their home territories, and to operate in a manner that maximizes fan support in their current home community."
Of course, if the Rams over the next 12 months get nowhere in negotiations on a new stadium in St. Louis, don't find a suitable alternate site to build a new stadium and their attendance remains in the bottom four of the league as it has for the past six seasons, they could easily make the case that they have exhausted all attempts to remain in St. Louis and would be better off in Los Angeles.
A move would not only return the Rams to their former home and the second-biggest market in the country but would raise the value of a franchise that is currently worth $875 million, according to Forbes, putting it in the bottom four of the NFL. A move to Los Angeles and into a new stadium could push that value past $1 billion and make it one of the most valuable franchises in the league.
Another hurdle would be getting past environmental and legal hurdles that often slow down large projects. Even a fast-tracked environmental impact report of that size would take about 16 months, with construction on a stadium taking about two years.
Coincidentally, last week city officials in Pasadena, Calif., cleared a legal hurdle in the effort to host an NFL team temporarily at the Rose Bowl if a team decided to play in the venerable stadium, which recently underwent a $182 million renovation and hosted the BCS National Championship Game earlier this month.
The stars may seem finally aligned for the NFL and possibly the Rams to return to Los Angeles but anybody who has been following this saga for the past two decades certainly isn't holding their breath until they see moving vans driving down Manchester Boulevard.
.vote-module { margin: 10px; }



*Arash Markazi*
ESPNLosAngeles.com

Follow
Archive

Former columnist and writer after five years with Sports Illustrated
Markazi has also written for Slam, King, Vibe and Playboy


----------



## HUGGY

Oh my..someone must be getting blisters on his fingers.

LOL

I think I'll wait for the "Reader's Digest" version to come out..  LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Stan Kroenke s land buy could mean nothing for Rams move - ESPN Los Angeles
> 
> see unlike the saint louis apologists,"I" look at BOTH sides of the coin.
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES -- It could be the start of something big or yet another chapter in the seemingly never-ending story of nothing at all when it comes to the NFL in Los Angeles.
> On Thursday, the Los Angeles Times and the St. Louis Post-Dispatch reported that St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke, by way of an affiliated holding company, purchased a 60-acre tract of land in Inglewood, Calif. within the past month.
> The land is located between the recently renovated Forum and the Hollywood Park racetrack, which was shut down in December, and could potentially serve as the home of a future NFL stadium.
> Since the Raiders and Rams left Southern California after the 1994 season, Los Angeles has been subjected to enough meaningless artist renderings to fill a museum and more empty promises to encompass two decades worth of failed campaign speeches.
> There is, however, a big difference if Kroenke truly does have an interest in moving the Rams out of St. Louis and back to Los Angeles. He owns the Rams and now owns enough land in Los Angeles to build a stadium.
> [+] Enlarge
> 
> 
> Casey Sapio/USA TODAY SportsStan Kroenke certainly has the money to build a new stadium, but there is no indication that is his plan after it was revealed he recently purchased a 60-acre tract in Los Angeles.
> Every vision, dream and blueprint for the NFL's return to Los Angeles has been backed by a millionaire or billionaire who had a plan to build a stadium if they could somehow secure an NFL team. Well, Kroenke has an NFL team, is worth $5.3 billion, according to Forbes, and is certainly capable of building a stadium on the parcel of land he now controls.
> Kroenke is also in position to possibly move the Rams after the 2014 season. Last year the St. Louis Convention and Visitors Commission, which runs the Edward Jones Dome, announced the facility would not receive the publicly funded, $700 million upgrade the Rams requested to make the stadium a "first-tier facility." The commission's proposal for a $124 million upgrade was rejected by the Rams.
> That potentially opens the door for the Rams to break their lease with the Dome after the 2014 season and possibly return to Los Angeles.
> The Rams called Southern California home from 1946 to 1994 but bolted before they could celebrate their 50th anniversary in the Southland because then-Rams owner Georgia Frontiere, who died in 2008, got a sweetheart deal in St. Louis by which the city would pay for a new domed stadium and promise that the stadium would be ranked in the top quarter in the league 20 years later or the team could break its lease and move. Well, nearly 20 years later, St. Louis is still paying off the original construction debt of the dome -- now one of the league's older venues -- can't afford the renovations to make it a "top-tier" facility and the Rams could be looking to move again.
> Kroenke, who owns a beachfront home in Malibu, Calif., made a failed bid to buy the Los Angeles Dodgers two years ago and has failed to commit to St. Louis publicly past the coming season.
> Of course, all of this doesn't necessarily mean the Los Angeles Rams will be back in 2015. Kroenke has made much of his fortune by way of land development and owns large amounts of land in California and elsewhere. This could be nothing more than a leverage play to get what he wants in St. Louis. It wouldn't be the first time Los Angeles was used in such a way. Since the Raiders and Rams left town, 22 new stadiums have been built for 23 teams. Many of those teams using the prospect of moving to Los Angeles to receive public financing to build a new stadium in their home market.
> Even if Kroenke is determined to move the Rams to Los Angeles, there are still several hurdles to cross before that can happen.
> Under the NFL's "Policy and Procedures for Proposed Franchise Relocations" it states the NFL commissioner must receive written notice from the team wishing to relocate and that "the notice must be filed no later than February 15 of the year in which the move is scheduled to occur." That notice would also be published "in newspapers of general circulation within the incumbent community."
> Any franchise wishing to relocate must apply between Jan. 1 and Feb. 15 of that year, and prove it has exhausted all attempts to remain in its current location.
> The agreement that laid the foundation for the policy was a 1996 "Statement of Principles" between the U.S. Conference of Mayors and the NFL. The statement came on the heels of the Raiders' move from Los Angeles to Oakland in July 1995. It was a move finalized so late it wasn't official until days before the Raiders' opening preseason game against the Rams, who had just moved from Los Angeles to St. Louis.
> The policy states that "because League policy favors stable team-community relations, clubs are obligated to work diligently and in good faith to obtain and to maintain suitable stadium facilities in their home territories, and to operate in a manner that maximizes fan support in their current home community."
> Of course, if the Rams over the next 12 months get nowhere in negotiations on a new stadium in St. Louis, don't find a suitable alternate site to build a new stadium and their attendance remains in the bottom four of the league as it has for the past six seasons, they could easily make the case that they have exhausted all attempts to remain in St. Louis and would be better off in Los Angeles.
> A move would not only return the Rams to their former home and the second-biggest market in the country but would raise the value of a franchise that is currently worth $875 million, according to Forbes, putting it in the bottom four of the NFL. A move to Los Angeles and into a new stadium could push that value past $1 billion and make it one of the most valuable franchises in the league.
> Another hurdle would be getting past environmental and legal hurdles that often slow down large projects. Even a fast-tracked environmental impact report of that size would take about 16 months, with construction on a stadium taking about two years.
> Coincidentally, last week city officials in Pasadena, Calif., cleared a legal hurdle in the effort to host an NFL team temporarily at the Rose Bowl if a team decided to play in the venerable stadium, which recently underwent a $182 million renovation and hosted the BCS National Championship Game earlier this month.
> The stars may seem finally aligned for the NFL and possibly the Rams to return to Los Angeles but anybody who has been following this saga for the past two decades certainly isn't holding their breath until they see moving vans driving down Manchester Boulevard.
> .vote-module { margin: 10px; }
> 
> 
> 
> *Arash Markazi*
> ESPNLosAngeles.com
> 
> Follow
> Archive
> 
> Former columnist and writer after five years with Sports Illustrated
> Markazi has also written for Slam, King, Vibe and Playboy


 


9/11 inside job said:


> Stan Kroenke s land buy could mean nothing for Rams move - ESPN Los Angeles
> 
> see unlike the saint louis apologists,"I" look at BOTH sides of the coin.
> 
> 
> LOS ANGELES -- It could be the start of something big or yet another chapter in the seemingly never-ending story of nothing at all when it comes to the NFL in Los Angeles.
> On Thursday, the Los Angeles Times and the St. Louis Post-Dispatch reported that St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke, by way of an affiliated holding company, purchased a 60-acre tract of land in Inglewood, Calif. within the past month.
> The land is located between the recently renovated Forum and the Hollywood Park racetrack, which was shut down in December, and could potentially serve as the home of a future NFL stadium.
> Since the Raiders and Rams left Southern California after the 1994 season, Los Angeles has been subjected to enough meaningless artist renderings to fill a museum and more empty promises to encompass two decades worth of failed campaign speeches.
> There is, however, a big difference if Kroenke truly does have an interest in moving the Rams out of St. Louis and back to Los Angeles. He owns the Rams and now owns enough land in Los Angeles to build a stadium.
> [+] Enlarge
> 
> 
> Casey Sapio/USA TODAY SportsStan Kroenke certainly has the money to build a new stadium, but there is no indication that is his plan after it was revealed he recently purchased a 60-acre tract in Los Angeles.
> Every vision, dream and blueprint for the NFL's return to Los Angeles has been backed by a millionaire or billionaire who had a plan to build a stadium if they could somehow secure an NFL team. Well, Kroenke has an NFL team, is worth $5.3 billion, according to Forbes, and is certainly capable of building a stadium on the parcel of land he now controls.
> Kroenke is also in position to possibly move the Rams after the 2014 season. Last year the St. Louis Convention and Visitors Commission, which runs the Edward Jones Dome, announced the facility would not receive the publicly funded, $700 million upgrade the Rams requested to make the stadium a "first-tier facility." The commission's proposal for a $124 million upgrade was rejected by the Rams.
> That potentially opens the door for the Rams to break their lease with the Dome after the 2014 season and possibly return to Los Angeles.
> The Rams called Southern California home from 1946 to 1994 but bolted before they could celebrate their 50th anniversary in the Southland because then-Rams owner Georgia Frontiere, who died in 2008, got a sweetheart deal in St. Louis by which the city would pay for a new domed stadium and promise that the stadium would be ranked in the top quarter in the league 20 years later or the team could break its lease and move. Well, nearly 20 years later, St. Louis is still paying off the original construction debt of the dome -- now one of the league's older venues -- can't afford the renovations to make it a "top-tier" facility and the Rams could be looking to move again.
> Kroenke, who owns a beachfront home in Malibu, Calif., made a failed bid to buy the Los Angeles Dodgers two years ago and has failed to commit to St. Louis publicly past the coming season.
> Of course, all of this doesn't necessarily mean the Los Angeles Rams will be back in 2015. Kroenke has made much of his fortune by way of land development and owns large amounts of land in California and elsewhere. This could be nothing more than a leverage play to get what he wants in St. Louis. It wouldn't be the first time Los Angeles was used in such a way. Since the Raiders and Rams left town, 22 new stadiums have been built for 23 teams. Many of those teams using the prospect of moving to Los Angeles to receive public financing to build a new stadium in their home market.
> Even if Kroenke is determined to move the Rams to Los Angeles, there are still several hurdles to cross before that can happen.
> Under the NFL's "Policy and Procedures for Proposed Franchise Relocations" it states the NFL commissioner must receive written notice from the team wishing to relocate and that "the notice must be filed no later than February 15 of the year in which the move is scheduled to occur." That notice would also be published "in newspapers of general circulation within the incumbent community."
> Any franchise wishing to relocate must apply between Jan. 1 and Feb. 15 of that year, and prove it has exhausted all attempts to remain in its current location.
> The agreement that laid the foundation for the policy was a 1996 "Statement of Principles" between the U.S. Conference of Mayors and the NFL. The statement came on the heels of the Raiders' move from Los Angeles to Oakland in July 1995. It was a move finalized so late it wasn't official until days before the Raiders' opening preseason game against the Rams, who had just moved from Los Angeles to St. Louis.
> The policy states that "because League policy favors stable team-community relations, clubs are obligated to work diligently and in good faith to obtain and to maintain suitable stadium facilities in their home territories, and to operate in a manner that maximizes fan support in their current home community."
> Of course, if the Rams over the next 12 months get nowhere in negotiations on a new stadium in St. Louis, don't find a suitable alternate site to build a new stadium and their attendance remains in the bottom four of the league as it has for the past six seasons, they could easily make the case that they have exhausted all attempts to remain in St. Louis and would be better off in Los Angeles.
> A move would not only return the Rams to their former home and the second-biggest market in the country but would raise the value of a franchise that is currently worth $875 million, according to Forbes, putting it in the bottom four of the NFL. A move to Los Angeles and into a new stadium could push that value past $1 billion and make it one of the most valuable franchises in the league.
> Another hurdle would be getting past environmental and legal hurdles that often slow down large projects. Even a fast-tracked environmental impact report of that size would take about 16 months, with construction on a stadium taking about two years.
> Coincidentally, last week city officials in Pasadena, Calif., cleared a legal hurdle in the effort to host an NFL team temporarily at the Rose Bowl if a team decided to play in the venerable stadium, which recently underwent a $182 million renovation and hosted the BCS National Championship Game earlier this month.
> The stars may seem finally aligned for the NFL and possibly the Rams to return to Los Angeles but anybody who has been following this saga for the past two decades certainly isn't holding their breath until they see moving vans driving down Manchester Boulevard.
> .vote-module { margin: 10px; }
> 
> 
> 
> *Arash Markazi*
> ESPNLosAngeles.com
> 
> Follow
> Archive
> 
> Former columnist and writer after five years with Sports Illustrated
> Markazi has also written for Slam, King, Vibe and Playboy


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the saint louis apologists i always notice have reading comprehension problems  so I am quoting this part here from that previous article since its so much valid and what the rams are doing now. this article as you can see was written in february after his land purchase.

Of course, if the Rams over the next 12 months get nowhere in negotiations on a new stadium in St. Louis, don't find a suitable alternate site to build a new stadium and their attendance remains in the bottom four of the league as it has for the past six seasons, they could easily make the case that they have exhausted all attempts to remain in St. Louis and would be better off in Los Angeles.
A move would not only return the Rams to their former home and the second-biggest market in the country but would raise the value of a franchise that is currently worth $875 million, according to Forbes, putting it in the bottom four of the NFL. A move to Los Angeles and into a new stadium could push that value past $1 billion and make it one of the most valuable franchises in the league.

guess what? its been 8 months since this article was written and they havent gotten anywhere in negotiations.there has been NONE since then!!!!

unlike with the raiders.

they are no closer now than they were 8 months ago,thats the total truth whether the saint louis apologists want to believe it or not. again you have to have diologue and communication between the the owner and they city for it to work.,stan isnt even returning phone calls from them.

the whole entire upper deck was sealed off yesterday because the fan support is so terrible. this is the ONLY team whos fans from the opposing team ALWAYS outnumber THEIR fans. saint louis  fans dont care one bit at all about this football team.there are more chiefs fans there in saint louis than there are Rams fans.

see the  raiders and chargers have not exhaused all their attemtps to stay in their city.the Rams on the other hand HAVE.

this is coming from sports writers around the country,NOT me.

and you FOOLS  "STILL" think they will be in saint louis next year and want to keep embarrasing themselves with the worst fan support in the NFL.

again better get off the crack you been smoking.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think all the saint louis apologists will find this very interesting.hee hee.
> 
> Raiders Reportedly Close to New Stadium Deal in Oakland insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me get this straight... ????
> 
> Aren't the people you are really pissed at dead?
> 
> It seems to me that those that currently own the Rams are not obligated to repay you or anyone for anything.
> 
> It's not THAT hard to move a team.  Ken Behring stole the Seahawks and was headed down the I 5 freeway with few obsticals from the NFL head offices.  He lied to the Nordstroms and just did it.  The only thing that changed his mind was Paul Allen's money.
> 
> If the present ownership of the Rams *wanted* to move the team they would just fuckin do it.
> 
> Riddle me this Batman... If they do move the team back to L A are YOU going to move to L A and support them...????
> 
> I mean...what EXACTLY IS your end game here??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> congrats on proving as always what a hypocrite you are Hug. you wouldnt answer many of my questions I wanted answers from  you on recently on another thread of yours and yet you actually expect me to answer a question of yours.  doesnt work that way. I suppose you already forgot my post when i said-I assume that means your not going to answer those questions of mine and you confirmed it that you would not by saying maybe.that was the ONLY answer i got out of you.thats why many people here in the sports section have a problem with you is your the biggest hypocrite here i know of .
> 
> when you're ready to grow up and stop being a hypocrite and arrogant constantly all the time refusing to admit when you have been proven wrong-"thats a rightwinger thing,he runs away changing the subject evertime i point out how dense he was to believe the donkeys would beat your seahawks," maybe one day I will consider answering that question.
> 
> you had your chance to answer mine earlier,you didnt,so you're just going to have to wonder that yourself if I am or not it looks like.
> 
> oh and dont expect if you answer them for me now i will answer this.you had your chance,you blew it.
> 
> Plus even if I decided to play your game and answer it,you would just not answer other questions of mine in the future either.
> 
> Oh and for your ludicorus statement that if he wanted to move them he would just do it,no he wouldnt bozo. there are certain guildelines NFL owners have to follow now in relocation moves that did not exist in 95 when the Rams,Raiders and Browns moved their teams.  The Browns still have their name but they were without a team for four years and that idiot modell could not understand why people hated him till he died.He was that stupid.
> 
> after the Browns moved Einstein,again the NFL came up with much tougher rules that teams have to meet before being allowed to relocate..Rules that exist now that did not exist back then when they all relocated and when that former owner of the seahawks you mentioned almost moved your Seahawks.They got rules now that exist now that they did not have in place back then.
> 
> Its unfortunate that those rules were not in place back then especially after the colts were allowed to leave baltimore but they werent.Had they existed,the bitch would never have been allowed to leave.she would have violated many of them that exist now that were not in place back then.
> 
> That whats make the Rams situation so unique is  because their situation is so much vastly different than the raiders and chargers situation to relocate.their situation is 100 times different than the rams situation is.they have many hurdles they have to clear before they can even  consider thinking about moving.the rams dont.the rams meet the criteria,the raiders and the chargers dont.
> 
> that troll kissmy is so  full of shit he's pathetic.
> 
> As i said from the very get go,I knew when HE first came on this thread he would make up lies.He does that ALL the time at this site,him and troll rightwinger BOTH.
> 
> kIssmy made up a lie saying stan would be charged a relocation fee which i know for a fact is bullshit because Goddell has already said there wont be a relocation fee.the NFL so badly wants a team there very soon they arent going to charge stan a relocation fee.especially since thats their rightful home.
> 
> again him and rightwinger have a long history here of telling outright lies so if you had any brains,you would listen when i tell you that because THOSE two trolls said it wont happen,its automatically a guarantee it WILL. As I said before,over a  HUNDRED prople have called them out for their outright lies that have told here in many parts of the sections over over a hundred times before in the past.and those numbers are NOT an exxageertaion at all believe it or not.
> 
> while i was watching the chargers/niners pre season game,the announcers matter of fact were saying in that game-"I wish the politicians of san diego would come up here and watch a game sometime.If they got a look at this stadium,they would get motivated to go out and get soemething done in san diego.if they're not careful out there,they could lose their team.The NFL is serious about getting a team out there in the next two years."
> 
> they never said anything like that in the past when talking about the NFL getting a team in LA someday.they never said back when there was an LA group trying to get an expansion team in LA when the texans were awared the expansion team instead of them,that there would be an LA team in LA in the next couple years.
> 
> they werent saying that back THEN.the texans were rewarded their team because they were serious back then about getting a team.the group in LA trying to get an NFL team back then was not.
> 
> they then talked about the raiders saying-The raiders are also looking for a deal to get a new stadium.they have their own issues on that.
> 
> they never said a WORD about the rams wanting a new stadium.gee  I wonder why.since you only look at ONE side of the coin in all your debates with the logic you go into thinking because YOU believe it to be true that makes it true so you wont look at the other side of the coin and listen to an opposing view different than your own only seeing your own point of view which is why talking to you is like talking to a wall-"you've proven that so many times in debates with everybody before in the past."
> 
> because of that,it wont dawn on you that they did not mention that the rams are wanting a new stadium because its a lock and done deal and they are trying to keep a lid on it.
> 
> I grudugingly watched that game today in saint louis against the vikings. two teams i have no interest in and they had the ENTIRE upper deck empty.
> 
> it was obviously closed off. as always at that place,the majority of the fans were from the opposing team.when the vikings scored toughdowns,you heard a HUGE roar from the crowd cheering.hardly any cheers for the rams when they did something good.
> 
> and the vikings HARDLY have good support on the road from their fans.Not like the broncos,raiders,chargers,steelers,cowboys,packers do.oh and of course your seahawks as well.
> 
> that LAMBS team in saint louis,is probably the ONLY team in the NFL other than maybe jacksonville, where the opposing teams fans ALWAYS greatly outnumber their fans. they rank 31st out of the 32 teams in attendance only ahead of jacksonville who wont be the team that moves there either as some have speculated since they just signed a lease over the summer that keeps them there till 2030.
> 
> attendance is so horrible there,you can get tickets as cheap as &11.00 and thats because they know they are as good as gone next year.
> 
> yet you saint louis apologists actually beleiver in your warped brainwas you have,that stan is going to want to keep that team there in that staduim that is a dump and wait it out year after year till they come up with a plan? better get off that crack you been smoking huggy.
Click to expand...

 
commenting further on this,all you have done is help prove my case FOR ME as you always do everytime you open your mouth.lol.

Not being a seahawks fan till four years ago when carrol became the coach,I did a google search of paul allen and i see that he becamce the owner in 1997.

No surprise because BINGO!! It was just a couple years later around that time when after the browns left in 1995 to become the baltimore ravens joining the raiders and rams leaving their cities leaving cleveland without a team for 4 years that like i said,the NFL got much tougher and more strict on NFL guidelines for a team to relocate.

that former owner of the seahawks you mentioned,if he tried doing that NOW,leaving the city and taking the team,or if irsey the baltimore  colts owner tried to do what he did back then NOW taking the colts out of baltimore,irsey and berhing or whatever his name was,they would be in violation of the NFL's policys which unfortunately did not exist back then when they moved their teams.

if they did that NOW,then what would happen to them is -can you say the name donald sterling? they would be joining donald sterling as former owners of a professional  sports franchise. so on the contrary to your belief that it wouldnt be hard to move a team now if stan wanted to,you are incorrect.

On the contrary,he would actually meet DOZENS of obstacles that would prevent him from moving them this year if he tried to do so Einstein.

again thats why the rams situation is unique is because the raiders and chargers  have DOZENS of obstacles they would have to try and get around to move with the blessing of the NFL.the Rams on the other hand DONT.

they fit the critiera required by the NFL to relocate.the raiders and chargers dont.again the Rams situation is 100 times different than the raiders and chargers situation is Einstein.

this is 2014,not 1997 when it WAS easy to relocate.

So you can forget your desperate THEORY that stan would be able to move his team this year to LA if thats what he wanted to.He has to honor the lease in saint louis that was signed 20 years ago or again,he will be the next donald sterling story.

Teacher says you can come out of the corner now and take your dunce cap off now.class is dismissed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Oh my..someone must be getting blisters on his fingers.
> 
> LOL
> 
> I think I'll wait for the "Reader's Digest" version to come out..  LOL


 the cowardly post of a coward who knows he is licked.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

just this past summer I was talking to a coworker of mine telling him how the Rams will be back in LA next year and he replied saying-Yeah thats what I  heard.

Its common knowledge around the country its going to happen.everrybody knows it.

the only people that are STILL in denial about it are the demise saint louis fans and the demise LA RAIDER fans like MS and kissmy troll that cant accept reality they are not getting the raiders back,and now it looks like seattle fans as well based on the arrogance of two lunatic seattle fans here.

They are jeoulous that their team wont get the year round attention this year that they enjoyed last year after they won the superbowl because their superbowl victory this year will take a backseat to the Rams coming back to LA since it will be the biggest sports story not just in the NFL,but in ALL sports for the whole year.

It will be a MUCH bigger story than when the Raiders moved back to oakland especially since the Raiders were just right down the street from their true  home oakland where the Rams are clear across the country.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

and so it begins,that amazing incredible fan support they have in saint louis.support for a team that is far greater than any fan support the seahawks have right now.

He is saying what I have been saying all along below for the past year.

Paul Harris Online

*Sunday, September 07, 2014*
Los Angeles, You Can Have The Rams

don't go to Rams games, but I do watch them on TV, and I worry that the diminishing fan base will soon get so small that the NFL's blackout rule will kick in -- so that none of their games are on local TV -- and that will be that. In fact, it sounded today like there were at least as many Vikings fans in the dome cheering for their team as there were Rams fans booing ours. This was not a first-time phenomenon. I wouldn't be surprised to hear that St. Louis leads the NFL in tickets sold to fans of the opposing team.
We're not going to spend public dollars to build the Rams a new stadium or fix up their current home in the dome -- and we know that billionaire owner Stan Kroenke won't put his own hard-inherited money to fix up a venue where attendance is going to keep dropping because the product consistently sucks.
So, LA, you can have the Rams back.
You're the nation's second-largest market, and you're supposedly hungry for an NFL franchise that will bring out huge crowds, create corporate synergy opportunities, and draw big TV ratings. Go ahead and build them a new stadium and try to create a new fan base. But when the new LA Rams set records for fumbles lost, interceptions thrown, penalties against, and players with season-ending injuries, don't come crying to us.
We have been there and done that for the last decade.


as I've said dozens of times on this thread.I dont care of they go 0-16 every year the next 5 years.I'll still go and attend at LEAST half their games at home next season and in the future.

Im convinced that stan saw how the bitch from saint louis dismantled that team so badly in LA getting rid of great players like Eric Dickerson and many others to get everybody in LA disgusted with her fiddling,that they stopped showing up to games the last couple years so she could justify the move to saint louis to the owners. stan obviously took a page out of her book.

Thats why their draft choices were so pathetic this past off season passing up on impact players like mack for the pitiful draft picks they got since he wants them to do badly thier last year in saint louis.

Mack has been a wrecking machine for the oakland raiders.I never imagined the rams would pass him up after the texans took clowney but they did for that obvious reason.

NEXT year,they will finally get serious about making good draft choices.the best thing for Rams fans to do in LA is cheer them on to go 0-16 to get that number one pick.the worse they fail,the quicker we get them back to LA next year.

I hope you're listening Bill.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Anger is the first stage...^ believe me I know,i remember.

Send them over now. No need for a new fan base. The original LA fan base is still here.
so very true.

Once they are back in a NEW stadium with a better fan base that actually love football (NOT BASEBALL) feel appreciated, players will want to play for the Rams

damn straight.


----------



## HUGGY

Onliest time I concede bein licked is when she starts slobbering on the knob.

Just sayin...

LOL


----------



## Mad Scientist

L.A. got over it's "we're stupid enough to finance a footsbawl tame" about a million illegal aliens ago.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Onliest time I concede bein licked is when she starts slobbering on the knob.
> 
> Just sayin...
> 
> LOL


oh we both know you are too arrogant to admit when you have been proven wrong and never concede.

I wouldnt be surprised at all matter of fact that when the announcement is made in mid march the return of them,that you do what chickenshit  rightwinger always does everytime he is proven cluless in his ramblings. for instance everytime i bring up how he was an idiot picking the donkeys to beat your seahawks he changes the subject and acts like he never said that.

I unlike you two cowards at least can admit when I am wrong.I didnt run off back then when i picked the niners to beat your hawks,unlike you two,,"I" can always own up to when im wrong.something you might actually try and be mature for once in your life and try sometime.

so yeah,you're just telling me old news i already knew.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> Dan Bickley, azcentral sports columnist 9:39 p.m. MST September 5, 2014
> *The NFL is king, but there are serious kinks in the armor, from no franchise in the country's second-largest market *
> 
> • The league needs a team in Los Angeles, and this could happen very soon. Three current teams have expiring lease deals: San Diego, Oakland and St. Louis. The_ Los Angeles Times_ obtained a league memorandum that suggests mobilization at league headquarters. It's all starting to happen.
> So who moves? Not the Raiders, a team reportedly on the brink of a new stadium in Oakland. Probably not the Chargers, which experienced a spike in fan support while making the playoffs last season.
> But the Rams are vulnerable. They have an injured quarterback, the NFL's worst winning percentage over the past eight seasons, and a fan base that isn't exactly attached to the product.
> St. Louis is also a throwback. It's the only city in America where the baseball team far surpasses the football team in popularity. I'll bet that bothers Commissioner Roger Goodell.
> The Rams also offer a seamless transition. The geographic alignment of the NFC West would actually improve, with teams in California, Washington and Arizona. And Valley fans would have another instant I-10 rival, joining the Dodgers, Lakers and Kings in 2015.
> .
> Buckle up.
> _Reach Bickley at dan.bickley@arizonarepublic.com or 602-444-8253. Follow him at twitter.com/danbickley. Listen to "Bickley and Marotta," weekdays from 12-2 p.m. on Arizona Sports 98.7 FM._
> * *


 
I dispute what constitutes a "market".   Many if not most of the inhabitants in and around LA are Basketball or soccor die hards.

Population doesn't equal interest in any specific product.

A taco stand is a correct placement in that market.  A Polish Sausage stand or a pickled herring stand maybe not so much.  Both of the latter items could sell well in parts of Seattle.. Ballard especially.

Also crime statistics weigh into a patrons desire to enter any specific neighborhood.  Even an enhanced police presense only deters many people...where there is smoke there is probably fire.

Parking or the alternate means of getting to a venue like trains or buses can be a turnoff.  Added to that is the freeway access's and the naure of the specific areas freeways in general.  Some freeways like in and around L A can use up a lot of time and how much is rarely a dependable estimate.  Then one must consider the alternate attractions competing with a proposed stadium and franchise.  A place like Seattle has decent arrival at the stadium and rarely anything else to compete for entertainment dollars or a persons time.  L A has plenty of distractions AND there is the beach and water interests like year round fishing and boating.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Onliest time I concede bein licked is when she starts slobbering on the knob.
> 
> Just sayin...
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> oh we both know you are too arrogant to admit when you have been proven wrong and never concede.
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised at all matter of fact that when the announcement is made in mid march the return of them,that you do what chickenshit  rightwinger always does everytime he is proven cluless in his ramblings. for instance everytime i bring up how he was an idiot picking the donkeys to beat your seahawks he changes the subject and acts like he never said that.
> 
> *I unlike you two cowards at least can admit when I am wrong*.I didnt run off back then when i picked the niners to beat your hawks,unlike you two,,"I" can always own up to when im wrong.something you might actually try and be mature for once in your life and try sometime.
> 
> so yeah,you're just telling me old news i already knew.
Click to expand...

 
*" I unlike you two cowards at least can admit when I am wrong"*

Well duh!...you've had a lot more practice.

LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL Week 1 - Home Attendance
1. Dallas Cowboys - 91,174
2. New York Jets - 78,160
3. Denver Broncos - 76,939
4. Kansas City Chiefs - 73,569
5. Houston Texans - 71,770
6. Baltimore Ravens - 70,925
7. Atlanta Falcons - 70,706
8. Miami Dolphins - 70,630
9. Philadelphia Eagles - 69,596...
10. Seattle Seahawks - 68,424
11. Pittsburgh Steelers - 64,598
12. Detroit Lions - 64,401
13. Tampa Bay Bucs - 62,442
14. Chicago Bears - 62,425
15. Arizona Cardinals - 61,292
16. St. Louis Rams - 55,919

I guarantee those number of the Rams are even inflated.I tortured myself and watched that game and as i said before,the upper deck was entirely empty.Bill watchs those games all the time and has for years so he can attest to the fact the actual numbers of people who actually ATTENDED those games was more like 35,000. it seats like 60,000 and that place was half empty.even a lot of the  field level seats were empty.

had their not been any viking fans there at all,those numbers would have REALLY been embarrassing with only about 15,000 or so rams fans there.

Anyone listening to NBC sports a few minutes ago? Don't know who the... columnist was but they were ripping how bad the attendance numbers in St. Louis were for a game. They were also saying it's a "lock" that the team is on the move within two seasons. Dark times in St. Louis football.

thats what "I" have been saying for the past year^  its only saint louis fans,demise LA raider fans,and apparently seahawks fans as well still in denial mode on this.


I think that is an exaggeration, the Rams had fewer attendees than that.

you should look at the history. The LA Rams had some of the highest attendance in the league even in their last years after their owner had purposefully turned them into perpetual losers.


these two guys nailed it to a TEE  in their comments below.

Rams attendance has to be off - they drew almost the same as Arizona? I think these numbers may be tickets distributed, which includes sold and tickets given away for free. I would love to see actual paid attendance and actual in-person attendance figures.


I think those numbers are inflated for the rams. The staidum looked half empty and that dome holds 66,000. I guess I need new glasses. To me it looked more like 35-40,000 in the stands, unless of course, the rams bought up 15,000 tickets just so the attendance numbers would not be as embarrassing....

they both so much hit the nail on the head.the media so much inflated those numbers,they dont want to tell the truth that they only had around 35,000 attend,that would be far too embarrassing for the league.


I completely agree with you robin. I watched the game and even though the mid and top levels are lowly lit, you can still see people up their flashing their camra's. There was no one up there. Even the field level had a bunch of empty seats. I turned my head to 2 other tv screens and saw a jam packed crowd both at medlife and reliant stadium, something that was hardly evident at the edward jones dome.....My guestamation was about 35-40,000 people with the rams/local business/free givaways buying 15,000 tickets to avoid blackout on opening day....

yep. I noticed that as well. I also turned my head to other tv screens where i was at and also saw that reliant stadium where the texans play had jam packed crowds EVEN in the upper deck. something the Rams USED to have when they played in LA. AL MICHAELS said that as i proved earlier.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yeah I guarantee those numbers are inflated,these guys are saying the exact same thing i was thinking yesterday when watching this game.the obvious that there was nobody in the upper decks in that stadium. that place is a dump.it is so dark you cant see anything in that place when they zoom in on the whole stadium.they have lights only on the field,every other stadium,you can see clearly the people in the upper decks.lol

i guarantee that the NFL has a deal cut with stan kronke to inflate the numbers saying they have 55,000 when the reality of the turnout there is only 30,000.they would be the laughingstock of the entire league if they came out and told the truth on the actual paid attendance. especially since most were viking fans.i would say as far as ram fans there,there werent more than 10,000 there.thats embarrassing.

I guarantee kronke is glad this is a football team and not a  baseball team he is the owner of,that would be too painful and embarrassing beyond hell for him  to have to sit through 82 games in a season with 30,000 people showing up in a 65,000 stadium.  I guarntee he is grateful there are only 7 more games left in the season to sit through and be embarrassed over.

I guarantee you as well he is anxious as hell to get the hell out of dodge for LA.

Next spring cant come SOON enough for him.


----------



## Tresha91203

How are the Rams looking these days? Saints and Seahawks are the only teams I root for, and teams that help those two. If they suck, they are welcome back in my division, although it was odd for them to be there. If they are good, they can rot where they are.

Sorry, they were the enemy for too long during bitter times for me to like them.


----------



## Pogo

9/11 inside job said:


> St. Louis is also a throwback. It's the only city in America where the baseball team far surpasses the football team in popularity. I'll bet that bothers Commissioner Roger Goodell.



I did not now that, but if this would be true of any city I'd expect St.Louis.  A long and honored baseball tradition and a first-class solid baseball organization.  I can't think of any time in my life that the Cardinals have fielded a shitty team, and I don't think that's true of any other team.

What were the issues that caused the old St. Louis football Cardinals to move out?

It does seem absurd that a market the size of L.A. doesn't have an entry in pro football.  If size matters.


----------



## KissMy

After the riots in St Louis, companies, residents & the team are now far more likely to leave.


----------



## Papageorgio

The NFL is looking to build an NFL stadium in Los Angeles, move the Pro-Bowl to Los Angeles, hold the NFL draft in Los Angeles and host a few Super Bowls in Los Angeles. So there is a lot of potential to have a first class stadium and celeb and star power to make it all viable. The Rams and the Raiders are the two lowest valued franchises in the NFL, either or both would double their value by moving to Los Angeles, also LA could support two teams the surrounding area is large enough,. The Raiders have said they will not play another year in the Coliseum, so that is no longer an option, they could share Levi Stadium with the 49ers. Jerry Jones has taken Mark Davis under his wing and as the most influential owner in the NFL, he is pushing for an LA team as he feels it would further streghten the NFL.

So I think the possibility of two teams in LA by next year is a real possibility.


----------



## sealybobo

If LA has enough fans to have a team, what is stopping them?  Does St. Louis have to lose their team for LA to get one?  LA clearly is a city that should have a team.  Maybe if a new team comes in, one has to go?  

Is there another city in America that could/should have a team?  That way MO doesn't have to suffer.


----------



## HUGGY

I know why...or at least I have a theory why attendance is down in St Louis.

Their #1 QB is out for the season and it is obvious they will suck because of that.

Maybe they would have more fans show up if they didn't have such bad luck with injuries.

The same thing could be applied to last season because Bradford was injured..and they did suck.. well not entirely...but they did lose Bradford and as a result lost more games than they would have if he had remained healthy.


----------



## sealybobo

HUGGY said:


> I know why...or at least I have a theory why attendance is down in St Louis.
> 
> Their #1 QB is out for the season and it is obvious they will suck because of that.
> 
> Maybe they would have more fans show up if they didn't have such bad luck with injuries.
> 
> The same thing could be applied to last season because Bradford was injured..and they did suck.. well not entirely...but they did lose Bradford and as a result lost more games than they would have if he had remained healthy.



As a Lion fan, we only give up when there is no hope.  Remember the year we lost every game?  Yea, we gave up that year.

In fact, I gave up on the Lions (Schwartz) with 3 games left in the regular season.  All they had to do was win 1 and they would have made the playoffs.  If you forgot, the Bears and GB did everything they could to give the Lions a spot in the playoffs, and the Lions could not take it.  I knew they would blow it. 

But the stadium was packed.  I still watched and there was still hope.  I just wanted us to lose to get rid of Schwartz.  He was clearly a loser.  So who cares if we make the playoffs and lose first round and he keeps his job?  No way.  We're much better off now.

If I were you, I'd hope that the 2nd string QB proves to be a good QB.  This is his chance.  Maybe you should get Tebo.  That'll get attendance up.


----------



## HUGGY

"If I were you, I'd hope that the 2nd string QB proves to be a good QB. This is his chance. Maybe you should get Tebo. That'll get attendance up."

HUH?

But you are not me and Russell Wilson plays smart ...slides and stuff...gets out of bounds. 

Tebow couldn't play in Seattle...he would be laughed off the field with/for all his religious antics.

We ain't exactly the buckle of the bible belt up here.


----------



## sealybobo

HUGGY said:


> "If I were you, I'd hope that the 2nd string QB proves to be a good QB. This is his chance. Maybe you should get Tebo. That'll get attendance up."
> 
> HUH?
> 
> But you are not me and Russell Wilson plays smart ...slides and stuff...gets out of bounds.
> 
> Tebow couldn't play in Seattle...he would be laughed off the field with/for all his religious antics.
> 
> We ain't exactly the buckle of the bible belt up here.



I'm talking about him going to the Rams.  Seattle isn't religious?  That's encouraging.


----------



## HUGGY

sealybobo said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If I were you, I'd hope that the 2nd string QB proves to be a good QB. This is his chance. Maybe you should get Tebo. That'll get attendance up."
> 
> HUH?
> 
> But you are not me and Russell Wilson plays smart ...slides and stuff...gets out of bounds.
> 
> Tebow couldn't play in Seattle...he would be laughed off the field with/for all his religious antics.
> 
> We ain't exactly the buckle of the bible belt up here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about him going to the Rams.  Seattle isn't religious?  That's encouraging.
Click to expand...

 
Oh...we have OUR religious but they are not the bible thumpers like in many other parts of the country.

Russell Wilson "thanks his lord" a lot but it's not all up in our faces like Tebow.  When he refers to "his father" he is actually talking about his biological dad.

Here we respect the right to believe or to NOT believe in somebody's personal choices.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> The NFL is looking to build an NFL stadium in Los Angeles, move the Pro-Bowl to Los Angeles, hold the NFL draft in Los Angeles and host a few Super Bowls in Los Angeles. So there is a lot of potential to have a first class stadium and celeb and star power to make it all viable. The Rams and the Raiders are the two lowest valued franchises in the NFL, either or both would double their value by moving to Los Angeles, also LA could support two teams the surrounding area is large enough,. The Raiders have said they will not play another year in the Coliseum, so that is no longer an option, they could share Levi Stadium with the 49ers. Jerry Jones has taken Mark Davis under his wing and as the most influential owner in the NFL, he is pushing for an LA team as he feels it would further streghten the NFL.
> 
> So I think the possibility of two teams in LA by next year is a real possibility.


 
 Im glad to see you have a grasp of this situation and understand whats happening.You are far more aware of the facts here than most the posters that have been naysayers that have come on  here refusing to look at the other side of the coin have been. you HAVE taken the time to look at the other side of the coin,thanks for doing that.

the Raiders will play another year or two in their current stadium if they get a deal and plan laid out for a new stadium  which they are very close to getting .I posted a link of that on the previous page and on another thread i made as well.

as far as levi stadium goes,Davis has already said he wont share the stadium with them so unless he changes his mind,thats not happening. The raiders wont be moving back to LA.he wont share a stadium with the 49ers so forget it that he will share a stadium with stan kronke.

The raiders are out of the picture for LA because the majority of the owners dont want them there and you have to get approval from them for the move.plus the city doesnt want them there as well so thats not happening.thats why he recently visited san antonio to talk to the city officials about possibly moving there.He was using that as leverage and it looks like it got the attention of oakland in the fact they are very close to a deal for a new stadium. 

He had to use san antonio as leverage to get oakland to take him seriously because he knows they know he cant move back to LA.

the rumor in NFL circles is that they want two teams there.another from the AFC but it looks like it will be just the rams though with the new sale of the bills and the chargers are also apparently are in the works in getting a new deal for a new stadium as well.I thought they might be joing the rams there but that doesnt look like its going to hapepn for them.the chargers and the raiders have all kinds of hurdles they have to clear to relocate that the rams dont  so thats what is unique about the rams situation.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> After the riots in St Louis, companies, residents & the team are now far more likely to leave.


NOW your catching on. yeah they are going to leave and follow the Rams to LA.

seriously,expect that to happen.My buddies out in LA tell me there are saint louis people out there in droves lately more so than usual since last summer,inquiring about purchasing homes out there.the football fans in saint louis are getting very worried out there.IF there was nothing to it,they wouldnt be so worried out there like they are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

*I can understand the skeptisem of people here because of LA's past fauiles.but again that was the past,this is the present.This below is why this time is different.anybody ever hear of the book THAT WAS THEN,THIS IS NOW. it holds so true right now.*

*The stadium proposals are just talk, they will fail just like all the others.* 
There is a lot of skepticism out there concerning the return of the NFL to Los Angeles, and rightly so; there have been many failed proposals in the last 15 years concerning a new football stadium. There have been proposals in Anaheim, Carson, Irwindale, Inglewood, the Coliseum site, and downtown. What makes these two proposals different? The players involved. Both Majestic Realty and AEG have a track record of making things happen in Southern California and to doubt either of them would be a large mistake. In the end, however, only one of the two stadium proposals will end up being built, but thanks to the players involved, the best plan will be the eventual winner and Southern California (and the Rams) will be better off because of it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as everyone can see below,the raiders were never embraced in LA.the Rams were.so contrary to what demise LA RAIDER fans want to believe,The Raiders would not be welcomed back by many folks in LA.

*Los Angeles is a Raiders town, they would be a better fit in L.A.*
This could not be a bigger lie. During their short stint in Los Angeles, the Raiders were the distant second team to the Rams. Even after winning the Super Bowl in the City of Angels, the Raiders could not draw well because no one was going to abandon their Rams and join up with the infamous "Raider Nation." The Raiders would often average crowds in the low 40,000s only reaching the 80,000/90,000 mark when visiting teams like the 49ers, Chargers, and Rams and their fans came to the Coliseum. During those games, at least half of the fans were cheering for the "visiting" team. The NFL tried to stop the Raiders from moving, but it was impossible to stop Al Davis. The silver and black never belonged in Los Angeles and the fans here do not want that team to bring its owner and all of its problems to Southern California. Also, the Raiders DO NOT still own the Los Angeles market no matter what the Raiders organization tries to say.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

*  The Rams never had a decent following in Los Angeles/Anaheim.* (Top)
The Los Angeles Rams led the NFL in attendance 11 times in franchise history, spent a majority of their time in the top 5, and averaged well over the NFL average during their stay in the City of Angels. The television ratings were also significantly higher when the Rams were in Los Angeles as opposed to ratings of random teams (including the Raiders) on television in Southern California during the previous 16 seasons. The Rams were at one point the pride and joy of Los Angeles and they had a very large following both when they played at the Coliseum

that is ALSO backed up by al michaels which i already posted this before below.

 
in commenting further on this video of michaels,he was recently on ESPN being interviewed and asked the question about a team being in LA in the next couple years and guess what? he ONLY mentioned the Rams,nobody else.as i said before,this is common knowledge around the country its going to happen.

just as it was common knowledge around the country in 95 in the prior months before the raiders moved back to oakland that it was going to happen.same thing happening all over again.

so much for the myth that LA never supported the Rams.again i got friends out there,i know better,cant fool me.

in fact without bragging,I have contacts in both LA and in saint louis,so you guys arent ready for the big leagues with me.you cant stand toe to toe in this discussion.you have no answes for any of the facts on how gloomy the situation in saint louis is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> If LA has enough fans to have a team, what is stopping them?  Does St. Louis have to lose their team for LA to get one?  LA clearly is a city that should have a team.  Maybe if a new team comes in, one has to go?
> 
> Is there another city in America that could/should have a team?  That way MO doesn't have to suffer.


Remember oakland a much smaller market was without a team for 13 years as well. LA has been looking for the right situation,they dont want just any team.The rams unlike the raiders or even chargers,are the right fit for the situation. the NFL has said in the last couple years the new team they want,they dont want an expansion team,so that leaves the raiders,chargers,and rams in the mix.

again both the raiders and chargers are in negotions with their city for a new stadium,they have all kinds of hurdles they ahve to clear being they can even consider the move.the rams do not.saint louis clearly has no passion for football,that was why the cardinals left in the first place.they come back to LA.all that changes as I just proved in my presvious posts.

and they have to wait till AFTER this season is over before they can leave.they already got one foot out the door in saint louis.


matter of fact the ONLY time i would say a team was justified in leaving was when the cardinals left saint louis.that was why the cardinals left in the first place is because the city doesnt support football out there.its a baseball and hockey town but they have NO PASSION for football whatsoever.I think its a shame they had to lose the cardinals.

i always liked it that they had two sports teams named the same name,but the football fans brought it on themselves being the fair weather fans they are.

thats WHY they are about to lose THE RAMS as well.saint louis doesnt want them.LA "does." they have such passion for their team out there they dont care if they go 0-16 like your Lions did which I would not put it past this rams team being the first Rams team to accomplish that feat the fact they are down to their third string quarterback now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is why the raiders need to stay in oakland,their fans have passion for that team,yo move them to another city,you wont see this same kind of passion.there was none in LA. would be same anywhere else as al davis found out.

LA has the SAME passion for their RAMS that there is NONE in saint louis.they come back to LA and the place will packed as well like it always was.

saint louis doe not care about that team one bit at all.

Raiders sell out home opener vs Texans televised locally - Silver And Black Pride


----------



## KissMy

I think the NFL will add more expansion teams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Look at all that excellent fan support they have in saint louis and no,this isnt a pre season game.thats what ALL their games look like.

Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - Los Angeles CA - Sports Team Facebook

they stopped zooming in on the upper decks and started sealing it off making the stadium really dark not too long after that so the NFL could avoid that embarrassement of showing all those empty seats in the upper level.  anybody who watched their home opener against the vikings noticed that the dome was so dark there were nobody in the upper levels.

heck even the LOWER level seats are half empty as seen in this photo.
I guarantee the rams have a deal cut with the NFL to inflate their attendance numbers.the announced attendance in the papers said 55,000 but i can tell you from watching the game last week thats bullshit.anybody who saw that game said the same thing i did that their was no more than 30,000 fans in that place and the majority were viking fans.

heck if not for the viking fans showing up,that pklace would average no more than 10,000 fans there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

*Raiders Reportedly Close to New Stadium Deal in Oakland*
Brendan Marks posted on September 03, 2014 10:17



The NFL has made known its desire to eventually have a team in Los Angeles, the country's second largest market.

And along with the St. Louis Rams, a couple teams always seem to be mentioned when talking what franchises would or could relocate to the City of Angels.

One of them is the Oakland Raiders. But according to the San Francisco Chronicle, the Raiders have reached a tentative agreement on the contruction of a new stadium.

The report says Raiders owner Mark Davis has the power to give the thumbs up or thumbs down to proceed with the plan.

_*Related: Thomas Says 'Needle has moved' regarding Rams in St. Louis*_

The news won't be taken as a positive for Rams fans.
The Rams’ lease with the Edward Jones Dome ends after the upcoming season, and the topic of the team’s future in St. Louis will soon be back at the forefront.

The general consensus is the team will go one of two ways: stay in St. Louis and play in a newly-built stadium or relocate to Los Angeles.

And with the Raiders seemingly off the market, the chances of the Rams relocating has by all appearances gone up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

There is absolutely zero chance of a new stadium in St Louis but it goes beyond that. The Rams are ranked 32 out of 32 teams in franchise value in the league. Do you really believe Kroenke is happy with that and isn't ready to move to LA right now?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is WHY the raiders will never be allowed back into LA again.

The Los Angeles Raiders 8211 ENOUGH ALREADY 

*ANYBODY BUT THE RAIDERS… –* Mention the Raiders to Angelenos, and the reactions are usually ones of rapidly shaking heads, sour grimaces, and eye rolling. “Not the Raiders!” “Anyone but the Raiders!” Speaking to LAPD cops recently at USC’s spring game, a veteran of the force said emphatically, “I’ll retire before I ever patrol another Raider game!”
Instead of the outlaw brand that they had inherited from their days in Oakland, by the late 1980’s, the classic Silver and Black was now the preferred apparel worn prominently by gang members in Southern California. Raider games at the Coliseum were often the site of brawls within the crowd. This infamously carried over to Anaheim Stadium in a 1994 game when the Rams and Raiders faced off in their final ‘Battle of Los Angeles.’
must see video.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> St. Louis is also a throwback. It's the only city in America where the baseball team far surpasses the football team in popularity. I'll bet that bothers Commissioner Roger Goodell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not now that, but if this would be true of any city I'd expect St.Louis.  A long and honored baseball tradition and a first-class solid baseball organization.  I can't think of any time in my life that the Cardinals have fielded a shitty team, and I don't think that's true of any other team.
> 
> What were the issues that caused the old St. Louis football Cardinals to move out?
> 
> It does seem absurd that a market the size of L.A. doesn't have an entry in pro football.  If size matters.
Click to expand...

 

you ask what were the issues that caused the cardinals to leave.I try to explain this to the saint louis apologists but it just goes through one ear and out the other with them. the cardinals left because lack of fan support which is the main eason the Rams are going back to LA.

of all the NFL teams that moved,raiders,rams,colts,cardinals,oilers,the ONLY one that was justified out of that bunch was the cardinals moving out of saint louis.wish it had never happened but the fans brought it on themselves. the city of saint louis,jumps off the bandwagon there anytime things are going bad for them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This may not get read here but anybody that is reading this thread that STILL has doubts about The Rams moving back to LA,really should read this article here by a knowledgeble person in the know how.I am impressed with him.He has really done his homework.Its quite a long read but very well worth it.


First of all, I would like to thank this group for all of their hard work, and for posting all of the links around the internet on this page. I have found "Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams" to be the most reliable and up to date source of information on the Rams hopefully moving home by the start of the next NFL season.
Please forgive the length of this post, but I have been holding in my comments for weeks now, but I just can't anymore...For the past several weeks, I have been checking out all of the links from here, and elsewhere, and for the first time in 20 years, I really do believe that the NFL is coming back to Los Angeles, and that the team which moves will be the Rams. And it should be the Rams, as they were L.A's team for almost 50 years. If not for "Madame Ram," and her boy toy Shaw, it is all but certain that the Rams would be celebrating their 70th consecutive season in Southern California in 2016.
Southern California (Los Angeles/Anaheim) can support two teams in the NFL, as it does in MLB, the NBA, NHL, and MLS, but despite what the NFL says, I believe that the Rams will be the only team which calls L.A. home for the foreseeable future. The NFL will still use L.A. as a ploy to get whatever teams it chooses better stadium deals, stating that our area can support two teams, one NFC (Rams) and one AFC (tbd). This is true even if the team in question is an NFC squad. Nowadays, teams can switch conferences whenever it most benefits the NFL.
Regarding the Raiders, as long as anybody in the Davis Family runs that team, they will continue to make questionable decisions about their franchise. Those of us who can remember when the Raiders called L.A. home remember how they stole $10 Million from Irwindale, trashed the El Segundo Junior High School they used as a training facility, and how it took that franchise years before it bought any advertising or sold very many t-shirts and caps, etc. that said "Los Angeles Raiders" on the merchandise. Bootleggers started printing and making stuff up that said "Los Angeles Raiders" long before the team did, and once rappers like N.W.A. got their hands on "Los Angeles Raiders" gear, and posed for photos wearing the stuff, did sales really take off. The Raiders then had to try to cash in while they could. But is this the image L.A. should want for its NFL team? That our team is predominantly supported by criminals or wannabe gangsters? I went to several Raiders games at the Coliseum, and while I, as a tall and somewhat beefy guy, felt safe enough, many people around me, my friends and/or family did not. Many people chose not to park at USC, and instead decided to pay to park on people's front lawns to save money and walking distance. While this actually worked for a lot of people, others came back to find their vehicles stolen, picked apart for parts, or otherwise vandalized.
Worst of all, the Raiders never really seemed to try to make Southern California their home. They seemed to be here only for all that they could get, and wanted very little interaction with their customer base unless they were selling you something. If the team did any charitable work, forgive me, but I don't recall it. On the field, Al Davis hired yes-men for coaches, made poor draft selections, and failed to make necessary play-calling changes that were successful for most other NFL teams at the time. Davis also allowed his grudge with Marcus Allen to adversely affect Allen's career and the Raiders. Davis ordered him benched for a few seasons, in the prime of his career, instead of trading him for players or draft choices of use.
Davis and the NFL had a deal to for the Raiders to leave the Coliseum for a new stadium at Hollywood Park in Inglewood, almost on the very same exact parcel of land that Stan Kronke now owns. However, at the time, the NFL and the FAA failed to agree on the FAA changing flight paths to LAX on game days, and on allowing blimps to fly overhead. This put the deal on hold; it shouldn't have killed it. With John Madden calling sports radio talk shows all over America on a regular basis, and using his "bully pulpit" during nationally televised games to call for the Raiders to return to Oakland, Davis foolishly gave in and moved back. Davis apparently regretted his decision until the day he died, and tried, in court, to somehow have L.A. declared "Raiders territory." Had Davis simply waited a little while longer, perhaps not more than one year, the NFL/FAA deal could have been worked out, or he simply could have replaced the Rams in Anaheim if he felt the Coliseum was now so intolerable a place for the Raiders to call home. But he never felt that Southern California was his home. Instead of trying to work things out, as the NFL and the FAA and LAX have now reportedly done, Davis listened to Madden's rants and went back to Oakland, devaluing his franchise in perpetuity. The bottom line is that Mark Davis and his mother will luck into a deal with Oakland. This, despite their best efforts to anger folks in Oakland and lose out on any deal by pretending that the team will move to either L.A. or San Antonio or elsewhere. When all is said and done, the Raiders will stay in Oakland, period.
As for the Chargers, they are never coming back to Los Angeles because they are owned by the Spanos Family. This ownership group has had several years now when it could have moved to the Coliseum, the Rose Bowl, or to the Grand Crossing site, but they didn't. They have allowed several escape clauses to lapse. The Spanos' would rather complain about competition to the north, bemoan their fate, and wait on San Diego to build them a stadium. While that may someday happen--someday--I honestly think that the NFL would put a second team, maybe the Jaguars, into Inglewood first. Feeling overwhelmed by two teams in L.A., I could definitely see the Spanos' overreacting, and coming to the conclusion that the Chargers should leave San Diego and replace the Rams in St. Louis. So, all of you NFL fans in St. Louis, you may still end up with a team after this season.
St Louis fans, while I might now have your attention, here's the deal. Stan Kronke is extraordinarily rich, in part, because he is a shrewd businessman. Those of you calling on "his loyalty to his home region," please consider a few things. First, when he got total control of the Rams, he ceded his ownership in the Denver Nuggets and Colorado Avalanche to his children, because the NFL made him. While I think it's his son who officially runs those teams now, do you really think that Stan now has no input? Really? The point is that if Kronke "loves St. Louis" so much, why didn't he move the Nuggets to St. Louis? Why couldn't the Nuggets and Blues share an arena? The Hawks moved to Atlanta in the 1960's and the Spirits Of St. Louis couldn't even make it to the NBA/ABA merger, although the Denver Rockets/Nuggets did. (The Denver Rockets had to obviously change their name because of the Houston Rockets.) Why hasn't "proud Missourian" Kronke moved the Avalanche to Kansas City, into a relatively new AEG-owned (and STAPLES Center-like) arena? Or, he could have bought the Blues when they were up for sale not so long ago, and traded ownership of the Avalanche for ownership of the Blues.
Secondly, Kronke owns a home in the Los Angeles area, and tried to buy the Dodgers only about two-and-one half years ago. Kronke bid $1.5 Billion for the team, but would not bid any higher because, as a shrewd businessman, he knew better than to get in bed with Frank McCourt. McCourt, as we now know, refused to sell more than 50 percent of the parking lots around Dodger Stadium. McCourt really wanted Kronke to win the bidding process because McCourt knew that if Kronke won, the Rams would soon be playing in a brand new stadium in the Dodger Stadium parking lots. You bet McCourt wanted a piece of that action. After all, the Number ONE site in the L.A. area that the NFL drools over, but will never have, is the Dodger Stadium parking lot. (If only Peter O'Malley had been able to build that stadium back in the late 1990's...) But when Guggenheim offered him $2.15 Billion, along with his 50% share of the parking lots, for the Dodgers and the stadium, McCourt was too smart to refuse.
The bottom line for Kronke, as it would be for any astute businessperson, is the bottom line. The Rams will at least double in value, make millions more in endorsement deals by being in America's Number 2 market, and free agent players will want to come to the Rams because the team is in Los Angeles. Kronke can even afford to build the new stadium himself, but he probably won't have to as the NFL has offered to help the owner of the team that moves with construction costs. The NFL can put Super Bowls into the new stadium, charge more for TV rights (one reason why the NFL and CBS have only a one-year deal for Thursday Night Football), have a team in L.A., yet still continue to maintain that a second team is needed here. This will allow the NFL to continue to be able to hold up other cities for new places for their teams to play. Plus, after October, Kronke can always call on Farmers Insurance to move their naming rights deal to the Rams' new facility. By moving the Rams to L.A., the NFL cannot lose. More importantly, Stan Kronke cannot lose. There may be some hard feelings against him in St. Louis, but as a partial Wal*Mart owner, he must be used to having some communities against him on a regular basis from time to time.
Finally, for those who cannot see the forest for the trees and claim that the Rams will not move because there has been no announcement, are you kidding? Only yourselves, apparently. How could the Rams expect to sell any tickets in their final season in St. Louis when fans know for sure that the home team is about to move. How could they hold on to their advertisers?
St. Louis, you had the Rams for 20 years, and they got you a Super Bowl victory. L.A. had the Raiders for 13 or 14 seasons, and they got L.A. a Super Bowl victory, But just as the Raiders were always Oakland's team, the Rams have always really been L.A.'s team. If you want to blame somebody, blame the football Cardinals owners, or the NFL, for deciding to expand into Jacksonville when St. Louis was available. But again, take heart, you just may eventually end up with the Chargers. If you do, good luck with that!

  ..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as always,the saint louis fans are living in denial.

Kroenke may have bought land in L.A. but it isn't for a football stadium. Its for a expansion soccer team. Also that land was said is not big enough for a new Stadium as well! So Rams more than likely stay in St.Louis

these saint louis fools are so stupid,they're not even aware of the facts.they STILL dont think his land purchase of 60 acres is big enough for a footbal stadium.never mind the niners stadium is only 22 acres.

at least SOME of the fans in saint louis are now being able to accept reality.

The land is for a soccer team yes, but even that. The rams staying in St.louis is slim to none. St.louis didnt live up to their end of the bargain. they are a good 600,000 behind in what st. louis wants for a top tier stadium. Kronke will go else where when the time is right.
which will be next year in LA of course.

they still are falling for the propaganda of the saint louis media that his purchase is for a soccer team even though stan has never said that.


Obviously nothing or no one in St. Louis area can satisfy Kroenke's greed. Déjà vu Bill Bidwell all over again!

I got to hand it to this saint louis fan.He isnt living in denial like many of them are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> and so it begins,that amazing incredible fan support they have in saint louis.support for a team that is far greater than any fan support the seahawks have right now.
> 
> He is saying what I have been saying all along below for the past year.
> 
> Paul Harris Online
> 
> *Sunday, September 07, 2014*
> Los Angeles, You Can Have The Rams
> 
> don't go to Rams games, but I do watch them on TV, and I worry that the diminishing fan base will soon get so small that the NFL's blackout rule will kick in -- so that none of their games are on local TV -- and that will be that. In fact, it sounded today like there were at least as many Vikings fans in the dome cheering for their team as there were Rams fans booing ours. This was not a first-time phenomenon. I wouldn't be surprised to hear that St. Louis leads the NFL in tickets sold to fans of the opposing team.
> We're not going to spend public dollars to build the Rams a new stadium or fix up their current home in the dome -- and we know that billionaire owner Stan Kroenke won't put his own hard-inherited money to fix up a venue where attendance is going to keep dropping because the product consistently sucks.
> So, LA, you can have the Rams back.
> You're the nation's second-largest market, and you're supposedly hungry for an NFL franchise that will bring out huge crowds, create corporate synergy opportunities, and draw big TV ratings. Go ahead and build them a new stadium and try to create a new fan base. But when the new LA Rams set records for fumbles lost, interceptions thrown, penalties against, and players with season-ending injuries, don't come crying to us.
> We have been there and done that for the last decade.
> 
> 
> as I've said dozens of times on this thread.I dont care of they go 0-16 every year the next 5 years.I'll still go and attend at LEAST half their games at home next season and in the future.
> 
> Im convinced that stan saw how the bitch from saint louis dismantled that team so badly in LA getting rid of great players like Eric Dickerson and many others to get everybody in LA disgusted with her fiddling,that they stopped showing up to games the last couple years so she could justify the move to saint louis to the owners. stan obviously took a page out of her book.
> 
> Thats why their draft choices were so pathetic this past off season passing up on impact players like mack for the pitiful draft picks they got since he wants them to do badly thier last year in saint louis.
> 
> Mack has been a wrecking machine for the oakland raiders.I never imagined the rams would pass him up after the texans took clowney but they did for that obvious reason.
> 
> NEXT year,they will finally get serious about making good draft choices.the best thing for Rams fans to do in LA is cheer them on to go 0-16 to get that number one pick.the worse they fail,the quicker we get them back to LA next year.
> 
> I hope you're listening Bill.


 

still more great fan support for that team in saint louis.

Seriously you can have them. From top to.bottom they are a joke.
Sincerely,
St. Louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

blast from the past.as people can see below,the NFL owners initially voted against LA's move to saint louis.they only reversed their votes AFTER the bitch threatened to sue them.may she rot in hell.

PRO FOOTBALL N.F.L. Owners Reject Rams Bid to Move To St. Louis - New York Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Has anyone in St. Louis or Missouri even mentioned building a new venue. The Dome might be OK for a Halloween haunt because of how dark it is. A dome isn't even necessary in So.Cal. Even with a new stadium in St.Lou the team is worth less that a billion. The Rams could come home and play in temporary stadiums and double their worth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

remember folks the ONLY reason the rams were embraced in saint louis in the first place was because the bitch had ties there,she grew up there.after she died and is in hell now,the city lost interest in the rams.

And one thing that I think no one has mentioned, is the fact that the reason why the rams went to STL and were embraced during that short period of time there, was becasue of Georgia. She knew everyone in STL and everyone was willing to support her product because of her. When she died, the passion STL had for this franchise died. Its kind of like when you sell someone something wether it be goods or services, most of the time, they buy it because they like *you*. Its the same for the rams. They bought the product because they liked Georgia. Now that Kroenke owns the team, its as if the rams are a complete stranger in town...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is WHY The Rams will be back in LA next year.every NFL fan wants it even if they are not a Rams fan.

As a Steeler fan from Pittsburgh pulling for the return of the Los Angeles Rams, I've got nothing but respect for this post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> I think the NFL will add more expansion teams.


 
since you posted this on THIS thread,you obviously  think the next LA team will be an expansion team. since you posted that on THIS thread where its irrelevent,then you are obviously thinking the next LA team will be an expansion team.

that being the case it looks like as always,I am going to have to educate you. Boy,it doesnt matter if its 9/11 or whatnot,whatever subject it is I always have to take you to school and educate you on EVERYTHING.

Jones was asked where a prospective team (or two!) would come from.
"There won't be any expansion," he said. "So it will be teams that move."

Jerry Jones Two NFL teams could move to Los Angeles - NFL.com

Miami Dolphins owner Stephen Ross commented recently about the possibility of an NFL franchise moving to Los Angeles and he noted that it’s less of a chance and more of a certainty that it will happen.

Kevin Clark *✔*@*KevinClarkWSJ*Follow
Steve Ross on an LA team: he can "see it coming." Won't be an expansion team. "Certainly within 5 years."

Miami Dolphins owner says NFL will move to Los Angeles within five years 

He is saying five years cause like everyone in the media,he is trying to keep a lid on it that the rams will be back next year.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA sports nightcaster steve mason has done his homework. He also says The Rams are coming back to LA.Not the Raiders. I dont understand why he did not say a word about the chargers though.

He says he thinks the date will be 3 years from now but he is referring to LA having a new stadium by then.Not The Rams coming back at that date.again next year they will be playing their games in either the rose bowl or LA coliseum while waiting for the new stadium to be built within 3 years..not sure which but one of those locations.

Steve Mason Of ESPN Radio The Latest In Sports - Los Angeles News FOX 11 LA KTTV

just so you know folks this nightly broadcast took place sept 12th.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

So if an NFL franchise can thrive in Green Bay, Wisc., why would an owner contemplate moving his team to Los Angeles? Plenty of reasons:

• A huge population base from which to draw fans.

• A strong corporate presence, ensuring fierce competition for stadium naming rights and sponsorships. Those are two significant local-revenue streams that, unlike the national TV money, aren’t shared with other clubs.

• A large number of extraordinarily wealthy residents to purchase premium seating and occupy luxury suites – two additional sources of unshared revenue.

• The entertainment industry and culture that distinguish Los Angeles from every other U.S. city and offer countless branding opportunities for pro sports franchises.

so very true.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

For NFL 2 billion reasons to consider L.A. - The Orange County Register

If a team such as the St. Louis Rams, who can get out of their lease at the end of the 2014 season, were to return to Los Angeles, “it’s not crazy” that the value of the franchise could double, said Newport Beach-based agent Leigh Steinberg, who has followed and been involved in the NFL-to-L.A. saga for years. Earlier this year, Rams owner Stan Kroenke purchased a 60-acre plot of land in Inglewood. His intentions for the site are unknown.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as you can see from the article below.Robert Kraft and Goddel have stated LA will have a team within 3 years.Next year of course will be that year. this one doesnt cover it but i also posted one earlier of that meeting of Goddel and Kraft where Goddel said its not just a matter of IF but WHEN. also as you can see from that article,the Raiders are out of the picture.

Like the article says. Davis wont play second fiddle to anybody which is what he WOULD be doing if he shared the niners stadium LEVI stadium with them.People have speculated saying the raiders would move to LA as well and share the stadium with the Rams like the jets and giants do in new york but thats clearly absurd.

If Davis wont share a stadium with the 49ers in santa clara,WHY would he share one with Kronke of The Rams in LA? Not happeing.sorry LA Raider fans.

NFL in LA It could happen sooner than you think Sporting News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is what the saint louis apologists just like Lance below just dont get no matter how many times i try to explain it to them dummies style that stans land purchase wasnt contrary to what people think,for a new soccer team or whatever.

Oh oh, Lance Juarez hasn't been doing his homework. It's not just another piece of land bought by a real estate investor. It's a piece of land purchased by a team owner that was reported to the NFL by ruling for having any intent of building a stadium or team related business.


----------



## Zander

I'll believe it when I see it. 

I personally know Tim Liewicke (he ran AEG) and he was convinced beyond a doubt that the NFL was going to give LA not one but TWO NFL franchises to play downtown- at the newly constructed "farmer's field". He told me it was "all but a done deal".  The LA City council approved it over 2 years ago......

Farmers Field - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> I personally know Tim Liewicke (he ran AEG) and he was convinced beyond a doubt that the NFL was going to give LA not one but TWO NFL franchises to play downtown- at the newly constructed "farmer's field". He told me it was "all but a done deal".  The LA City council approved it over 2 years ago......
> 
> Farmers Field - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


 


I didnt see anything in that link you posted where it says that paragraph you just posted.i figured that was from a link, am i wrong? is that YOUR own words that YOU personally know Tim Liewicke?

well you wont have to wait very long to see it.they have to make the relocation announcement by march 15th is the deadline of their intentions.


----------



## Zander

About 3 years ago I attended a real estate presentation given by Majestic Realty (the Ed Roski group) , about the future NFL football team that "is coming to LA". This group was competing with AEG's downtown proposal. 

Here is the link- Los Angeles Stadium - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Zander

9/11 inside job said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> I personally know Tim Liewicke (he ran AEG) and he was convinced beyond a doubt that the NFL was going to give LA not one but TWO NFL franchises to play downtown- at the newly constructed "farmer's field". He told me it was "all but a done deal".  The LA City council approved it over 2 years ago......
> 
> Farmers Field - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt see anything in that link you posted where it says that paragraph you just posted.i figured that was from a link, am i wrong? is that YOUR own words that YOU personally know Tim Liewicke?
> 
> well you wont have to wait very long to see it.they have to make the relocation announcement by march 15th is the deadline of their intentions.
Click to expand...


Yes, I personally know Tim Liewicke.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> I personally know Tim Liewicke (he ran AEG) and he was convinced beyond a doubt that the NFL was going to give LA not one but TWO NFL franchises to play downtown- at the newly constructed "farmer's field". He told me it was "all but a done deal".  The LA City council approved it over 2 years ago......
> 
> Farmers Field - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt see anything in that link you posted where it says that paragraph you just posted.i figured that was from a link, am i wrong? is that YOUR own words that YOU personally know Tim Liewicke?
> 
> well you wont have to wait very long to see it.they have to make the relocation announcement by march 15th is the deadline of their intentions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I personally know Tim Liewicke.
Click to expand...

damn I wish i had known that.cool.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as always,i have to educate the saint louis apologists who came on here in the first couple pages insisting they are not moving back.I'll never get this logic they have that stan is the biggest idiot NFL owner in the world mindset they have of him which is what he would HAVE to be to keep them in saint louis.

this person nailed it below.

You people are crazy. Stan has known what the plan is for years. He didn't just "decide" to buy the majority of the Rams from under Khan. He sat back quietly, allowed the price to settle and for the rosenblooms to take a lowball offer (if they knew Kroenke was interested they wouldn't have sold for so low) and when Khan took the bait, Kroenke swooped in and used his matching clause. 

From that day on, it was all about money for Stan. Who can blame him. The Rams Are going to LA. It would be a terrible business decision not too. And Stan doesn't make bad business decisions.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> I personally know Tim Liewicke (he ran AEG) and he was convinced beyond a doubt that the NFL was going to give LA not one but TWO NFL franchises to play downtown- at the newly constructed "farmer's field". He told me it was "all but a done deal".  The LA City council approved it over 2 years ago......
> 
> Farmers Field - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didnt see anything in that link you posted where it says that paragraph you just posted.i figured that was from a link, am i wrong? is that YOUR own words that YOU personally know Tim Liewicke?
> 
> well you wont have to wait very long to see it.they have to make the relocation announcement by march 15th is the deadline of their intentions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, I personally know Tim Liewicke.
Click to expand...

since i can never get any kind of an answer from the saint louis apologists when I post this,would likeek to hear YOUR comments on this below.


Zander said:


> I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> I personally know Tim Liewicke (he ran AEG) and he was convinced beyond a doubt that the NFL was going to give LA not one but TWO NFL franchises to play downtown- at the newly constructed "farmer's field". He told me it was "all but a done deal".  The LA City council approved it over 2 years ago......
> 
> Farmers Field - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


 
since i can never get an answer on this from the saint louis apologists the fact they always run off all the time everytime i post this,would like to hear your take on this comment the announcers of the niners/chargers game made in their preseason game.

my take is they  only mentioned the chargers and raiders stadium situation because they know the rams situation is a done deal,that they are a lock,only makes since. you?

oh and you have no answer for the fact i have mentioned many times either that while i was watching the chargers/49ers preseason game up in santa clara"talk about someone with an obsession,like YOU'RE one to talk." you cant let THAT one go.

while watching it,the announcers were saying-I wish the politicians from san diego would come up here sometime to see a game.if they did,they would see what a beautilful stadium this is and it would probably get them motivated to get something done with their stadium situation they have there.LA wants to have an NFL team very soon in the next two years and they are very serious about it.so if they arent careful,they may lose the chargers to LA."

They also then went on to say as well-the raiders are also trying to get something done with their situation as well.they have their own stadium issues also."

Lets see,the RAMS situation as anybody like myself that has followed it closely,knows that THEIR situation in saint louis is FAR more desperate and worse than the raiders and chargers situations are.WHY did the announcers not even talk about the rams stadium situation huggy? I guess cause they forgot or something right?

Lets see,the rams stadium situation is 100 times worse than the chargers and raiders situations are for new stadiums,the chargers and the raiders had sellout crowds on opening day,the rams were dead last in attendeance like they always are every year,the raiders and chargers have a good loyal fanbase that supports them,the rams DONT.

The rams games in saint louis as seen in that video,always have the majority of fans being from the opposing teams there. as those sportscasters said in that chargers/niners game, LA is serious about getting an NFL team there in the next two years

"oh and they have already said it wont be an expansion team so lets not hear any expansion talk."

gee could it be possible that the REASON the sportscaster announcers in that niners/chargers game did not mention the rams in the conversation is because its a done deal and they are trying to keep a lid on it as best they can?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so very true on BOTH counts here below.

The reason they made some improvements to the dome such as better food, sound systems, wifi, and being more active in the community is because they are doing what is required in the move stipulations. They are trying to show that they have tried to work with the community and have tried to get fans in the seats at the stadium. Obviously from the numbers I am seeing and the amount of fans from the other team that are showing up, they have proved thus far that they do have an invisible fan base there regardless of what they have tried to do.


When STL didnt get a expansion team like they planned.( hence the red seats in the dome ) they already had a fall back plan (namely the Rams) . I dont see the ppl of StL rallying like the fans of Minnesota to keep them there. The reason Stan is keeping his mouth shut reminds me of how Georgia was in 94. Why tell the public the team is moving and create problems and even worse attendance numbers. Stan knows the from a financial outlook, moving to L.A is the right choice.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Rams will sellout a game this year for sure, just go to San Diego in Nov. And u will see the real Ram fans show up. L.A. Rams 4 Life.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams Super Bowl winning QB Kurt Warner on 710 ESPN when asked about the NFL in L.A. :
"I think St. Louis deserves a team but if you're going to move a team here the Rams make the most sense because of their history in Los Angeles and they already have a built-in fan base. "


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Can Social Media Bring Back The Los Angeles Rams Neon Tommy


----------



## LA RAM FAN

here is why the raiders wont be coming back to LA thank god.


few weeks earlier, the Raiders were in talks to move to San Antonio, which would be easier on The League and anti-trust laws. The NFL doesn’t want the Raiders back in L.A

Where would the Raiders play at first if they decided to move to L.A.? Pasadena doesn’t want any part of L.A. Raiders fans hanging around the Rose Bowl. USC now controls the Coliseum and can deny a lease to anyone. Popular thinking is that the Trojans don’t want the Raiders in their house, either. Scheduling for next year’s games would be nearly impossible.
San Antonio is different. The Raiders could play in the Alamodome until a new stadium is complete. And it’s doubtful that The League would fight the move. It will fight one to L.A. .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

found this comment from an actual Rams fan in saint louis VERY interesting.

Thought I would write an anecdotal update... As many of you might remember, I am a fan of the BBTLAR movement living in St. Louis. I grew up in Palmdale, but currently live in St. Charles county, Missouri - 38 miles from the Edward Jones Dome. Currently, I am finishing up some higher education for a career change, and the other while I was in class, there was an exchange between my professor and a few of us in class that I feel typifies the current mood in the area regardi...ng the Rams.
It was around 6:30 PM when the class was just getting to the first scheduled break when the professor glanced at his phone and scoffed. He recognized the number as one of the Rams' season ticket lines. He then declared testily that there was no way he would be re-upping his tickets until there was news about a new stadium, a sentiment to which other students began sympathizing and eagerly agreeing with.
In short, I think that the KRISTL folks' attempt to fill the dome are being undermined by a very unhappy public who doesn't WANT to fill the dome because they don't perceive any loyalty to the city on the Rams' part. Keep in mind that this is only anecdotal evidence from one person living in the area, but the way I see it, if it is indeed the case that the only way the Rams stay is if they start seeing attendance climb, they might be in a catch 22 because short of the Rams suddenly blowing out every opponent by 30 points, I don't think tickets are going to sell until there is some sort of indication that the Rams will stay...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is how pretty much most the rams fans in the midwest feel about them.lol

They had one Glory YEAR. Nothing else. Let them go, they are an embarrassment to St. Louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this was recently written by an LA sportswriter.

Los Angeles makes another move for NFL team
He hasnt done his homework very well because the NFL has already said when they bring a team to LA within the next couple years it wont be an expansion team.that leaves the raiders,chargers and rams who all want a new stadium.The raiders are out as I have spelled out many times here cause most the owners down want them there and thats who they would need approval from.the chargers had many opportunitys to move the last fews and did not.dean spanos has said he wants to keep them there and his actions prove he is telling the truth.

that leaves the rams who are free to leave after this year and whos owner would be an idiot to keep them there cause unlie the chargers and raiders,they have NO FAN SUPPORT in saint louis whatsoever,the crowds for games there alway shave the majority of fans being from the opposing team.


----------



## AmericanGirl05

Let me just add that there was a lot of resistance to an MLB team in DC, given the lack of support to the two teams who previously couldn't make a go of it here, plus the active interference of the Baltimore Orioles.

Well, DC got a team.  It revitalized the neighborhood where they put the team (and we are talking worst of the worst to great) here.  The team is profitable, people go to the games, and they are in the playoffs.

It can happen.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is to funny that people actually believe the rams wil stay in saint louis next year. i love their theory they have that stan is using the land purchase for leverage because its not working,the city of saint louis isnt trying to come up wity any kind of solution out there 

and again,he is free to move the team after this year.

Use of Leverage to Build Stadiums Common in NFL - 101Sports.com

Before briefly giving a rundown of how moving threats and the corresponding leverage they invoke have helped get stadiums constructed in several NFL cities over the last 20 years, it’s critical to make one point crystal clear to any of the powers-that-be in St. Louis and the state who are reading this column:
Without a doubt, Rams owner Stan Kroenke – the second-wealthiest owner in the nation’s most prestigious sports league – possesses both the wealth and business acumen to ultimately pull off a move to Los Angeles if necessary steps are not quickly taken by local leadership to ensure the long-term stay of the franchise that brought both a Super Bowl title and the greatest show on turf to the Show-Me State, the St. Louis Rams.
Unlike most of the organizations discussed below, the Rams have a history in L.A. and an owner who is very familiar with the market after sitting on the now-defunct L.A. stadium committee for several years.
Furthermore, Kroenke’s acquisition of 60 acres at long-rumored prospective NFL stadium site Hollywood Park – coupled with his ability to potentially purchase additional acreage there – adds weight to a situation that should have already been taken very, very seriously.
And if all of that isn’t enough to get the full attention of city and state leaders, these individuals need look no further back than 1987 to see absolute proof that a move from the Gateway City really can happen. Leadership should learn from history by studying the sad exodus of the football Cardinals, who departed after failing to secure a new stadium agreement here.

amazing how the saint louis apologists here have such a bad memory they cant even remember that this would not be the first time an NFL team left their city.the cardinals also left saint louis  as you can see above because they could not get a new stadium deal done either,and yet people here actually think THIS time is any different when there is NO DISCUSSIONS OR DIOLOGUE TAKING PLACE BETWEEN THE CITY AND THE RAMS?

hate to break your heart saint louis apologists,but the same thing that is happening now in saint louis is exactly what was happening in LA when they lost the Rams.The city of saint louis and the rams organization are all saying to the people down there-dont worry,everythings going to be fine.something will be worked out,they're not leaving.

problem is thats the EXACT same thing that was being said to the rams fans in LA back then.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Report AEG should operate Los Angeles Convention Center 89.3 KPCC


----------



## rightwinger

Shit....we are a quarter through the season and still no word of the Rams moving to LA next year

Time is running out before 9-11 inside job looks like a fool again


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Shit....we are a quarter through the season and still no word of the Rams moving to LA next year
> 
> Time is running out before 9-11 inside job looks like a fool again


as usual ,you display your memory problems.go back and read my posts.I said SEVERAL times they wont be making the announcement till AFTER the football season is over dipshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rumor Alert Kroenke s Los Angeles Stadium is For Rams and New Soccer Team L.A. Gunners Riverfront Times


Will Stan Kroenke move the Rams to L.A. and start another soccer team?
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]Whispers in the British media say St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke wants to turn his newly-purchased land in Los Angeles into a stadium for both kinds of football.
The billionaire sports mogul wants to move the Rams back to California and start a Major League Soccer team called the Los Angeles Gunners, according to an anonymous tipster quoted in _The Sun_. That 60 acre plot of land Kroenke recently purchased would be the site of a 75,000-seat stadium.


Stan Kroenke.Living up to the nickname Silent Stan, Kroenke hasn't said a word since declaring to the NFL that he bought land suited for a stadium. The purchase set off a frenzy in St. Louis, the city Kroenke could leave if he doesn't get the millions of dollars he wants to build a new stadium.
It's not too hard to believe Kroenke is eyeing a new soccer team. He owns Arsenal Football Club, an English Premier League team, and the Colorado Rapids in the MLS.
_*See also: *Stan Kroenke: 92nd Wealthiest American and 10th Largest Landowner_
The L.A. Gunners would be a sister-team of sorts to Arsenal. But Los Angeles already has a culture-crossover soccer team, and it's not going well.
Chivas USA, the American sister club to Mexico's popular Chivas de Guadalajara, struggles to attract fans to games or land a television deal. The team's crowning achievement was reaching the conference semifinals in 2007. When David Beckham played for Los Angeles' other MLS team, the Galaxy, his $4 million salary was larger than the payroll for all Chivas' players combined.
_*See also: *If We're Such a Soccer Town, Why Doesn't St. Louis Have a Major League Soccer Team?_
The stadium wouldn't be the first football-soccer combo. The Seattle Seahawks and the Seattle Sounders share Centurylink Field. Atlanta is redesigning their football stadium to include soccer, and they don't even have an MLS team yet. On the flip side, Tottenham Hotspur Football Club in England wants to build a stadium to attract an NFL team.
The Sun's report says plans for a football/football stadium in L.A. are in their infancy, but the tipster said the name L.A. Gunners was a "tip of the hat" to Arsenal's nickname. (British media are more liberal with using unnamed sources than the typical American news outlet.)
*Follow Lindsay Toler on Twitter at @StLouisLindsay. E-mail the author at Lindsay.Toler@RiverfrontTimes.com.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

City official recommends L.A. Convention Center be turned over to AEG


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This football fan takes a timeout - St. Louis Beacon


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

in a break from LA news,Ive talked many times here on my other thread how the raider sill be staying in oakland,looks like some good news to report on the chargers staying in san diego as well.

San Diego mayor Kevin Faulconer wants to talk about downtown stadium UTSanDiego.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is what all i have been saying all along,that while other teams from other cities like the chargers and raiders are talking to their cities about getting a new deal done for a new stadium,thats not happening in saint louis at all yet people here STILL think the rams will back in saint louis next year.

Let Me Upgrade Ya - Turf Show Times

While several teams throughout the NFL have inked new deals with their host cities, the St. Louis Rams are still twiddling their thumbs waiting for something to happen


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Shit....we are a quarter through the season and still no word of the Rams moving to LA next year
> 
> Time is running out before 9-11 inside job looks like a fool again


 your the expert at that. im not the one that picked the donkeys to win the superbowl and im not the one that believes in magic bullets. time is running out on you fools to see the light that  they wont  be in saint louis next year.. im not worried.I said MANY times in my previous posts the annoucement wont be made till after the season is over idiot.you really should so something about yoru alzheimers diseace you have.this below is WHY they cant make th annoucement till after the football season is over.

The Rams are under a contract till early 2015. They can't announce anything till that day or they will be in violation of the contract costing them big money. Be patient folks it's coming.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL stadium at Chavez Ravine tough sell with Frank McCourt in the mix - Los Angeles Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

typical how fans in saint louis feel about the rams.

Please take this shit team back immediately following the game. I'm begging you. They are all yours.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

amazing how i have tried to explain this to the saint louis apologists in my own words but it always just went through one ear and out the other with them.

CVC pays 2M to St. Louis Rams to cover legal fees - ESPN


----------



## LA RAM FAN

even CBS reported the same thing.amazing with all these media outlets reporting this yet there are so many saint louis apologists here. first ESPN.and then there is CBS here.two main mainstream sources saying the same exact same thing i been saying on this whole thread in my own words.

St. Louis CVC pays 2 million to Rams team could move in 2015 - CBSSports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this guy is so cool.he is so right,i could not have said ot better myself.ONLY the rams belong in LA.nobody else.

Rams are the only team that belongs in Los Angeles - NFL.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

notice the part where it says stan has a home in california? lol.

With LA stadium plans on hold has Kroenke lost leverage - St. Louis Business Journal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nixon Kroenke face off over Dome upgrades - St. Louis Business Journal


----------



## Rotagilla

wow....11 pages!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rotagilla said:


> wow....11 pages!


 got to keep the thread alive.

watch the video in the next post after this,.it says it all about the stadium situation.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as i said,this video says it all right here.

CVC says they won t meet Rams demand to spend 700M on Edward Jones Dome ksdk.com


----------



## Rotagilla

this will be 3 or 400 pages by the end of the season...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

another great video.as you can hear from the newscaster there in saint louis,they are saying what i was saying way back on the first page that a;; the saint louis apologists ignored.that the NFL made relocation for NFL teams much more difficult after the browns left for cleveland,there are rules now in place that did not exist back then.

what that newscaster is NOT saying though is that the rams DO meet the criteria to move their team and relocate after the 2014 season where the raiders and chargers who are also looking for a new stadium,they DONT meet that criteria.

Rams Owner In Direct Talks With Gov. Nixon Over Dome FOX2now.com

whats funny is this was back in the summer of 2013,the rams owner never did talk with the governor then and he hasnt since,they are no closer to getting anythign done now that they were in the summer of 2013 and yet the saint louis apologists actually believe the rams will stay in saint louis next year.
you got have  diologue and discussion for something to happen.


----------



## Rotagilla

All good..but things aren't always what they seem. Multi million dollar businesses don't usually publish their real intentions in the paper when they are negotiating. There is a lot of posturing and misdirection.
....be careful how far out on that limb you climb.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rotagilla said:


> All good..but things aren't always what they seem. Multi million dollar businesses don't usually publish their real intentions in the paper when they are negotiating. There is a lot of posturing and misdirection.
> ....be careful how far out on that limb you climb.


 
Im on top of this much more so than most people are.believe me last summer,i was the most skeptical person in the world about them coming back to LA.however I am fortunate to have contacts in both LA and in saint louis so I am privy to more information than most.

the saint louis media last summer they were calling people like me nutcases and living in a fantasyland for thinking the rams would be coming back to LA after the 2014 season.well guess what?

now even THEY have changed their minds.even THEY the saint louis media themselves,have recently come out and said they dont think the rams will be in saint louis next year and are going to now be in LA.

the writing is on the wall in saint louis,they already have one foot out the door.they are telling the fans in saint louis-dont worry,everythings going to be okay,it'll all work out in the end,they wont leave.

guess what? thats EXACTLY what they were saying to the rams fans in LA back then.I've seen it all.same exact same thing.

still some more great stuff.enough for now till later.lol

Local leaders officially reject Rams plan for dome - St. Louis Business Journal


----------



## Rotagilla

I watch the saints go through the same thing every 10 years or so..
I've seen all this before.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rotagilla said:


> I watch the saints go through the same thing every 10 years or so..
> I've seen all this before.


 oh yeah,see with the saints and the vikings,there were rumors about them leaving as well but it was so obvious that it was hot air,there were never any facts to back it up like there is with this. again when the own media of saint louis is saying they think they will be gone which is 100 degrees different than what they were saying before,their gone.lol..

this is nothing new to me, i went through the same thing before the raiders moved back to oakland.None of my friends back then believed me either in the prior months before they moved when i kept telling them they were going back to oakland,they kept saying -you wish.well i had the last laugh on them saying-i tired to tell you,i dont know why you didnt listen to me.so this is nothing new either.


----------



## Rotagilla

9/11 inside job said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the saints go through the same thing every 10 years or so..
> I've seen all this before.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah,see with the saints and the vikings,there were rumors about them leaving as well but it was so obvious that it was hot air,there were never any facts to back it up like there is with this. again when the own media of saint louis is saying they think they will be gone which is 100 degrees different than what they were saying before,their gone.lol..
> 
> this is nothing new to me, i went through the same thing before the raiders moved back to oakland.None of my friends back then believed me either in the prior months before they moved when i kept telling them they were going back to oakland,they kept saying -you wish.well i had the last laugh on them saying-i tired to tell you,i dont know why you didnt listen to me.so this is nothing new either.
Click to expand...


No..Benson was actively trying to move them post katrina because the conditions at the superdome (extreme damage due to the hurricane and the protected class that "sheltered" there and wrecked the place.) would have been considered "breach of contract" because the dome didn't meet minimum nfl standards.

but that was just 8 years ago.

When the original owner decided to sell the team in the '80's (probably before you were born) there were many rumors and much maneuvering to sell them and move them.

I've seen all this before.
You might be right. We'll see.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rotagilla said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the saints go through the same thing every 10 years or so..
> I've seen all this before.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah,see with the saints and the vikings,there were rumors about them leaving as well but it was so obvious that it was hot air,there were never any facts to back it up like there is with this. again when the own media of saint louis is saying they think they will be gone which is 100 degrees different than what they were saying before,their gone.lol..
> 
> this is nothing new to me, i went through the same thing before the raiders moved back to oakland.None of my friends back then believed me either in the prior months before they moved when i kept telling them they were going back to oakland,they kept saying -you wish.well i had the last laugh on them saying-i tired to tell you,i dont know why you didnt listen to me.so this is nothing new either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No..Benson was actively trying to move them post katrina because the conditions at the superdome (extreme damage due to the hurricane and the protected class that "sheltered" there and wrecked the place.) would have been considered "breach of contract" because the dome didn't meet minimum nfl standards.
> 
> but that was just 8 years ago.
> 
> When the original owner decided to sell the team in the '80's (probably before you were born) there were many rumors and much maneuvering to sell them and move them.
> 
> I've seen all this before.
> You might be right. We'll see.
Click to expand...

 
oh well  i dont know about the time in the 80's since i dont follow the saints but yeah i remember the katrina thing and hearing how they might move and everything,i never believed it though.never saw any facts that backed it up so i never took it serious myself.


----------



## Rotagilla

9/11 inside job said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the saints go through the same thing every 10 years or so..
> I've seen all this before.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah,see with the saints and the vikings,there were rumors about them leaving as well but it was so obvious that it was hot air,there were never any facts to back it up like there is with this. again when the own media of saint louis is saying they think they will be gone which is 100 degrees different than what they were saying before,their gone.lol..
> 
> this is nothing new to me, i went through the same thing before the raiders moved back to oakland.None of my friends back then believed me either in the prior months before they moved when i kept telling them they were going back to oakland,they kept saying -you wish.well i had the last laugh on them saying-i tired to tell you,i dont know why you didnt listen to me.so this is nothing new either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No..Benson was actively trying to move them post katrina because the conditions at the superdome (extreme damage due to the hurricane and the protected class that "sheltered" there and wrecked the place.) would have been considered "breach of contract" because the dome didn't meet minimum nfl standards.
> 
> but that was just 8 years ago.
> 
> When the original owner decided to sell the team in the '80's (probably before you were born) there were many rumors and much maneuvering to sell them and move them.
> 
> I've seen all this before.
> You might be right. We'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh well  i dont know about the time in the 80's since i dont follow the saints but yeah i remember the katrina thing and hearing how they might move and everything,i never believed it though.never saw any facts that backed it up so i never took it serious myself.
Click to expand...


It was real.
If you owned a multi million dollar business that was in a city that had just been wrecked and wouldn't be able to recover for years and with most of the population displaced ...you'd look for ways to move your business, too.

Luckily Benson is a New Orleanian and in the end kept the team here. He would have been technically correct, though...the stadium conditions constituted a breach of contract...even though it was no one's fault.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rotagilla said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> I watch the saints go through the same thing every 10 years or so..
> I've seen all this before.
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah,see with the saints and the vikings,there were rumors about them leaving as well but it was so obvious that it was hot air,there were never any facts to back it up like there is with this. again when the own media of saint louis is saying they think they will be gone which is 100 degrees different than what they were saying before,their gone.lol..
> 
> this is nothing new to me, i went through the same thing before the raiders moved back to oakland.None of my friends back then believed me either in the prior months before they moved when i kept telling them they were going back to oakland,they kept saying -you wish.well i had the last laugh on them saying-i tired to tell you,i dont know why you didnt listen to me.so this is nothing new either.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No..Benson was actively trying to move them post katrina because the conditions at the superdome (extreme damage due to the hurricane and the protected class that "sheltered" there and wrecked the place.) would have been considered "breach of contract" because the dome didn't meet minimum nfl standards.
> 
> but that was just 8 years ago.
> 
> When the original owner decided to sell the team in the '80's (probably before you were born) there were many rumors and much maneuvering to sell them and move them.
> 
> I've seen all this before.
> You might be right. We'll see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh well  i dont know about the time in the 80's since i dont follow the saints but yeah i remember the katrina thing and hearing how they might move and everything,i never believed it though.never saw any facts that backed it up so i never took it serious myself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was real.
> If you owned a multi million dollar business that was in a city that had just been wrecked and wouldn't be able to recover for years and with most of the population displaced ...you'd look for ways to move your business, too.
> 
> Luckily Benson is a New Orleanian and in the end kept the team here. He would have been technically correct, though...the stadium conditions constituted a breach of contract...even though it was no one's fault.
Click to expand...

 oh not saying it wasnt real.Just that I never saw anything back then to convince me they would leave is all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams request to upgrade Edward Jones Dome rejected - NFL.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is what I been saying for the past year in a half what this raider fan just said,the saint louis apologists around here just dont get it though.

I'm asking cuz I live in So Cal and I previously told someone on this page I'd let them know if something worth mentioning came up... I see bullshit posts or other internet links saying a team is coming to LA but I know it's bullshit cuz It don't even make the evening news or newspapers (we've been hearing shit for years)..Well it's making News now and the NFL is getting involved.They're pushing for a team by 2015.That'll the 20th year LA has been without a team. Previously it was build a stadium and the team will follow but now they're saying they want a team by 2015 and they can play at the Rose Bowl or Coliseum and wait for the stadium to be built which would be done by 2017..FYI there's been a lot of development happening in the downtown area for a few years now ... Now I ain't saying it's gonna be Raiders but it's looks like it's gonna happen in 2015 .The NFL sees the 20th year as the perfect package..Just giving you a heads up ...RN4L..KEEP THE RAIDERS IN OAKLAND


----------



## Rotagilla

9/11 inside job said:


> this is what I been saying for the past year in a half what this raider fan just said,the saint louis apologists around here just dont get it though.
> 
> I'm asking cuz I live in So Cal and I previously told someone on this page I'd let them know if something worth mentioning came up... I see bullshit posts or other internet links saying a team is coming to LA but I know it's bullshit cuz It don't even make the evening news or newspapers (we've been hearing shit for years)..Well it's making News now and the NFL is getting involved.They're pushing for a team by 2015.That'll the 20th year LA has been without a team. Previously it was build a stadium and the team will follow but now they're saying they want a team by 2015 and they can play at the Rose Bowl or Coliseum and wait for the stadium to be built which would be done by 2017..FYI there's been a lot of development happening in the downtown area for a few years now ... Now I ain't saying it's gonna be Raiders but it's looks like it's gonna happen in 2015 .The NFL sees the 20th year as the perfect package..Just giving you a heads up ...RN4L..KEEP THE RAIDERS IN OAKLAND


Who is going to pay for the stadium?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rotagilla said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is what I been saying for the past year in a half what this raider fan just said,the saint louis apologists around here just dont get it though.
> 
> I'm asking cuz I live in So Cal and I previously told someone on this page I'd let them know if something worth mentioning came up... I see bullshit posts or other internet links saying a team is coming to LA but I know it's bullshit cuz It don't even make the evening news or newspapers (we've been hearing shit for years)..Well it's making News now and the NFL is getting involved.They're pushing for a team by 2015.That'll the 20th year LA has been without a team. Previously it was build a stadium and the team will follow but now they're saying they want a team by 2015 and they can play at the Rose Bowl or Coliseum and wait for the stadium to be built which would be done by 2017..FYI there's been a lot of development happening in the downtown area for a few years now ... Now I ain't saying it's gonna be Raiders but it's looks like it's gonna happen in 2015 .The NFL sees the 20th year as the perfect package..Just giving you a heads up ...RN4L..KEEP THE RAIDERS IN OAKLAND
> 
> 
> 
> Who is going to pay for the stadium?
Click to expand...

 

from what I have heard from my LA people,the NFL is funding most of it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as you can see here,the rams will be free to break their lease after the 2014 season.

Will L.A. s NFL Team Come From St. Louis 

As a result, if there's no change in the situation, the Rams will be allowed to break its lease in 2014.


----------



## Rotagilla

9/11 inside job said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is what I been saying for the past year in a half what this raider fan just said,the saint louis apologists around here just dont get it though.
> 
> I'm asking cuz I live in So Cal and I previously told someone on this page I'd let them know if something worth mentioning came up... I see bullshit posts or other internet links saying a team is coming to LA but I know it's bullshit cuz It don't even make the evening news or newspapers (we've been hearing shit for years)..Well it's making News now and the NFL is getting involved.They're pushing for a team by 2015.That'll the 20th year LA has been without a team. Previously it was build a stadium and the team will follow but now they're saying they want a team by 2015 and they can play at the Rose Bowl or Coliseum and wait for the stadium to be built which would be done by 2017..FYI there's been a lot of development happening in the downtown area for a few years now ... Now I ain't saying it's gonna be Raiders but it's looks like it's gonna happen in 2015 .The NFL sees the 20th year as the perfect package..Just giving you a heads up ...RN4L..KEEP THE RAIDERS IN OAKLAND
> 
> 
> 
> Who is going to pay for the stadium?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> from what I have heard from my LA people,the NFL is funding most of it.
Click to expand...

The nfl is now building stadiums for team owners? Really?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rotagilla said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is what I been saying for the past year in a half what this raider fan just said,the saint louis apologists around here just dont get it though.
> 
> I'm asking cuz I live in So Cal and I previously told someone on this page I'd let them know if something worth mentioning came up... I see bullshit posts or other internet links saying a team is coming to LA but I know it's bullshit cuz It don't even make the evening news or newspapers (we've been hearing shit for years)..Well it's making News now and the NFL is getting involved.They're pushing for a team by 2015.That'll the 20th year LA has been without a team. Previously it was build a stadium and the team will follow but now they're saying they want a team by 2015 and they can play at the Rose Bowl or Coliseum and wait for the stadium to be built which would be done by 2017..FYI there's been a lot of development happening in the downtown area for a few years now ... Now I ain't saying it's gonna be Raiders but it's looks like it's gonna happen in 2015 .The NFL sees the 20th year as the perfect package..Just giving you a heads up ...RN4L..KEEP THE RAIDERS IN OAKLAND
> 
> 
> 
> Who is going to pay for the stadium?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> from what I have heard from my LA people,the NFL is funding most of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nfl is now building stadiums for team owners? Really?
Click to expand...

 
well in this case they dont mind because they have been desperate to get a team back in LA for the past 15 years.they'll do ANYTHING to get an NFL team back.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this charger fan is awake.he is in favor of the raiders going back to LA but he is aware of the facts.

This would be good for SD but LA does not want the Raiders back.

he is talking about the city officials of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Edward Jones Dome won t get 700M upgrade Rams may leave St. Louis The Kansas City Star


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this says it all right here.

CVC Dome Will Not Be Rebuilt For The Rams FOX2now.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA mayor eric garcetti is onboard with the rams coming back to LA as well.yahoo!!!

We Want Our Stadium Downtown LA Examiner


----------



## LA RAM FAN

saint louis post sportswriter bernie mikalez isnt the only one sipping that kool-aide and in denial.

St. Louis Rams Are Not Going Anyplace CVC Move Was Expected and Not Harmful KentSterling.com


----------



## Billo_Really

Rams are coming back to LA and will win the Super Bowl their first year back with their new quarterback_*....................Tom Brady!*_


----------



## Papageorgio

And the Dodgers and the Angels will square off in the World Series later this month and the Lakers will finish with the best record in the NBA this year and win it all!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

troll alert^^^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> Rams are coming back to LA and will win the Super Bowl their first year back with their new quarterback_*....................Tom Brady!*_


 well the first 6 words of your sentence are correct anyways.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> troll alert^^^^^^


Dumb Shit ALERT!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> troll alert^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Dumb Shit ALERT!!
Click to expand...

so says the kid who says wilson is a mere game manager.

I'll always have that post to quote you on to show the whole world what an idiot you are.like i said,that one even tops the one about kurt warner not being a great quarterback which i never thought you would top.hahahahahahaaa


----------



## LA RAM FAN

interesting stuff here.

While I seriously doubt the team is going anywhere, prepare yourself for the inevitable threat of the Rams considering a move.

The St. Louis CVC Fires Back - Turf Show Times


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rotagilla said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is what I been saying for the past year in a half what this raider fan just said,the saint louis apologists around here just dont get it though.
> 
> I'm asking cuz I live in So Cal and I previously told someone on this page I'd let them know if something worth mentioning came up... I see bullshit posts or other internet links saying a team is coming to LA but I know it's bullshit cuz It don't even make the evening news or newspapers (we've been hearing shit for years)..Well it's making News now and the NFL is getting involved.They're pushing for a team by 2015.That'll the 20th year LA has been without a team. Previously it was build a stadium and the team will follow but now they're saying they want a team by 2015 and they can play at the Rose Bowl or Coliseum and wait for the stadium to be built which would be done by 2017..FYI there's been a lot of development happening in the downtown area for a few years now ... Now I ain't saying it's gonna be Raiders but it's looks like it's gonna happen in 2015 .The NFL sees the 20th year as the perfect package..Just giving you a heads up ...RN4L..KEEP THE RAIDERS IN OAKLAND
> 
> 
> 
> Who is going to pay for the stadium?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> from what I have heard from my LA people,the NFL is funding most of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The nfl is now building stadiums for team owners? Really?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well in this case they dont mind because they have been desperate to get a team back in LA for the past 15 years.they'll do ANYTHING to get an NFL team back.
Click to expand...


I get that the NFL wants a team in LA, but them paying for a stadium seems unlikely to me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

What will Stan Kroenke do with St. Louis Rams with no stadium deal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this saint louis media guy is hysterical.I love his fantasy he made up saying there are only die hard LA ram fans in california that want the rams back.

the LA RAMS message board i post at has almost 40,000 liks to it.many fans from around the country  from other teams like the steelers,and 49ers for example,all want the rams back in LA. the media in saint louis is desperate.

compare that to the message board for being in favor of having the raiders back in LA which only has a little over 8,000 likes to it.

Rams Moving Back To L.A. - Ramblin Fan - A St. Louis Rams Fan Site - News Blogs Opinion and more.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Some expect Missouri Governor Jay Nixon (D) to come in and save the day, but they may want to hear what he actually said in regard to a new stadium for the Rams...

Timeline Photos - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

and don't expect stadium help from Missouri Republicans either


Timeline Photos - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## Billo_Really

9/11 inside job said:


> well the first 6 words of your sentence are correct anyways.


There's a rumor coming out of Boston the Patriots are thinking about going in a new quarterback direction at the end of this season.  That would make Brady a free agent.  Do you have any idea what kind of NFL whore he would be?  He could pick and choose from among several teams.  And he'd probably pick the team with the best chance of winning it all. The Rams are only one quarterback away from winning it all.  And in a market like LA, Tom's wife would just love it!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> well the first 6 words of your sentence are correct anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> There's a rumor coming out of Boston the Patriots are thinking about going in a new quarterback direction at the end of this season.  That would make Brady a free agent.  Do you have any idea what kind of NFL whore he would be?  He could pick and choose from among several teams.  And he'd probably pick the team with the best chance of winning it all. The Rams are only one quarterback away from winning it all.  And in a market like LA, Tom's wife would just love it!
Click to expand...

 
 oh i was wondering why you brought up tom brady.i dont believe the rumor though,i think he will finish his career with the pats. I'll believe the rumor about that when i actually see it.Belecheat knows that his foot is out the door once Brady leaves since brady saved his ass from the toliet.he was a nobody before brady came along so i dont see that happening.He'll be there as long as he wants to stay.

by the way dude,doesnt sound like you been following the rams.the offense has kept them in the game.miles austin just might be the real deal.the defense which everybody thought would be their strength,keeps giving up touchdowns everytime the rams score one.

amazing how just the oppostie has happend this year.everybody thought the offense would not produce especially after bradfords injury and the defense would carry them but its been just the opposite.

you'll have to watch this monday nights game against the niners.the media cant cover this up anymore,everybody around the country knows they are going back next year except people like huggy.lol

the fact they are not trying to cover it up anymore,i bet they will probably talk about it in that game so you'll want to make sure and not miss it. its no longer a secret anymore.i was telling a friend of mine about this a few weeks ago and she didnt believe me,she said-that'll never happen.but i saw her a yesterday and she mentioned that to me about the rams and she now has seen the light because she said she something on ESPN the other night where they were talking about the rams coming back.now the mainstream media is no longer covering it up anymore.

people like huggy dont get it that that is WHY the rams are wearing their classic LA colors in monday nights game aginst the niners because they know they are going back next year.lol

they dont get it that a few weeks ago one of the sports announcers did not correct himself when he said the dallas cowbosy go on the road to face the LOS ANGELES RAMS. that the reason he did not correct himself when he knew better,was they were at that time giving subtle hints that they are coming back.now they arent even beating around the bush anymore,NOW the media in saint louis which has been denying it the past year,THEY are now saying they think the rams are going back.what more proof do people need?

all these people like huggy wo came on here and refused to look at the facts are going to look like prized itios after the football season is over when they announce it.

btw,check your pm.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

btw bill,Im sure you know enough about these facts to know that they are true as well? which is people like huggy and mad scientist have been brainwashed into believing ram games in LA were always blacked out because they could not sell out.

that is ONLY true for their last three seasons or so  there though and that is BECAUSE as you know,the fans got so fed up with the bitch there because she Purposely sabatoged that team getting rid of all their good players driving them off like eric dickerson ,kevin greene and many many others  so she could again sabotoge the team.

whats unfortunate is the fans took her bait and fell for her tactics not showing up for games and the stadium would be half empty and have blackouts so she used that to justify her move to saint louis.before that though,before she did all that and was committed to winning and they were   in the playoffs every year,that place was PACKED all the time with rams fans.i have proof of that because i have many LA home ram games at home and they show the stadiums packed in all those games.

the biggest mistake the owner carrol rosenbloom did was to move them out of LA to anaheim because at the LA COLISUEM they always packed that stadium even more,their fanbase fell off alittle when they went to anaheim but agin they alwasy did well there except for the last three years they were there because of the bitch purposely sabotoging the team..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This talk of the state and Gov. Jay Nixon sitting down to talk turkey with Kroenke is pure folly and foolishness. 


CVC Officially Rejects Rams Dome Proposal L.A. Likely to Target Team - St. Louis Magazine


----------



## LA RAM FAN

notice how nixon even ADMITS he evaded the question?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

a good summary on the rams stadium situation in saint louis.

Vinny Bonsignore Could the Rams move to Los Angeles


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams move Without new stadium NFL may leave St. Louis mdash where could it go


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Silent owner holds the key to Rams future in St. Louis News Tribune

The end of the 2014 NFL season is just more than 17 months away.
In other words, the St. Louis Rams may be the St. Louis Rams for only 17 more months.

music to my ears.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams proposal for dome improvements to be made public News Tribune

Talk about Rams leaving has St. Louis worried News Tribune

Agency rejects Rams proposal to upgrade stadium News Tribune


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the saint louis rams rank 52 out of 53 sports franchises in value.that all changes instantly with a move back to LA easily making the top five and you of you fools think they are going to stay in saint louis.

Real Madrid Tops The World s Most Valuable Sports Teams - Forbes


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as usual,missouir governor nixon has no answers and plays dodgeball.


----------



## Billo_Really

9/11 inside job said:


> oh i was wondering why you brought up tom brady.i dont believe the rumor though,i think he will finish his career with the pats. I'll believe the rumor about that when i actually see it.Belecheat knows that his foot is out the door once Brady leaves since brady saved his ass from the toliet.he was a nobody before brady came along so i dont see that happening.He'll be there as long as he wants to stay.
> 
> by the way dude,doesnt sound like you been following the rams.the offense has kept them in the game.miles austin just might be the real deal.the defense which everybody thought would be their strength,keeps giving up touchdowns everytime the rams score one.
> 
> amazing how just the oppostie has happend this year.everybody thought the offense would not produce especially after bradfords injury and the defense would carry them but its been just the opposite.
> 
> you'll have to watch this monday nights game against the niners.the media cant cover this up anymore,everybody around the country knows they are going back next year except people like huggy.lol
> 
> the fact they are not trying to cover it up anymore,i bet they will probably talk about it in that game so you'll want to make sure and not miss it. its no longer a secret anymore.i was telling a friend of mine about this a few weeks ago and she didnt believe me,she said-that'll never happen.but i saw her a yesterday and she mentioned that to me about the rams and she now has seen the light because she said she something on ESPN the other night where they were talking about the rams coming back.now the mainstream media is no longer covering it up anymore.
> 
> people like huggy dont get it that that is WHY the rams are wearing their classic LA colors in monday nights game aginst the niners because they know they are going back next year.lol
> 
> they dont get it that a few weeks ago one of the sports announcers did not correct himself when he said the dallas cowbosy go on the road to face the LOS ANGELES RAMS. that the reason he did not correct himself when he knew better,was they were at that time giving subtle hints that they are coming back.now they arent even beating around the bush anymore,NOW the media in saint louis which has been denying it the past year,THEY are now saying they think the rams are going back.what more proof do people need?
> 
> all these people like huggy wo came on here and refused to look at the facts are going to look like prized itios after the football season is over when they announce it.
> 
> btw,check your pm.


I'll be rooting for Huggy's team this weekend.  I can't stand the Cowboys.  I also hate San Francisco.  Giants or Niners, doesn't matter.  I've hated the Giants ever since Juan Marichal beaned Johnny Rosboro.  I've hated the Niners since they had John Brodie as their quarterback.

BTW, I've changed my opinion on 9/11.  I think you're right!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh i was wondering why you brought up tom brady.i dont believe the rumor though,i think he will finish his career with the pats. I'll believe the rumor about that when i actually see it.Belecheat knows that his foot is out the door once Brady leaves since brady saved his ass from the toliet.he was a nobody before brady came along so i dont see that happening.He'll be there as long as he wants to stay.
> 
> by the way dude,doesnt sound like you been following the rams.the offense has kept them in the game.miles austin just might be the real deal.the defense which everybody thought would be their strength,keeps giving up touchdowns everytime the rams score one.
> 
> amazing how just the oppostie has happend this year.everybody thought the offense would not produce especially after bradfords injury and the defense would carry them but its been just the opposite.
> 
> you'll have to watch this monday nights game against the niners.the media cant cover this up anymore,everybody around the country knows they are going back next year except people like huggy.lol
> 
> the fact they are not trying to cover it up anymore,i bet they will probably talk about it in that game so you'll want to make sure and not miss it. its no longer a secret anymore.i was telling a friend of mine about this a few weeks ago and she didnt believe me,she said-that'll never happen.but i saw her a yesterday and she mentioned that to me about the rams and she now has seen the light because she said she something on ESPN the other night where they were talking about the rams coming back.now the mainstream media is no longer covering it up anymore.
> 
> people like huggy dont get it that that is WHY the rams are wearing their classic LA colors in monday nights game aginst the niners because they know they are going back next year.lol
> 
> they dont get it that a few weeks ago one of the sports announcers did not correct himself when he said the dallas cowbosy go on the road to face the LOS ANGELES RAMS. that the reason he did not correct himself when he knew better,was they were at that time giving subtle hints that they are coming back.now they arent even beating around the bush anymore,NOW the media in saint louis which has been denying it the past year,THEY are now saying they think the rams are going back.what more proof do people need?
> 
> all these people like huggy wo came on here and refused to look at the facts are going to look like prized itios after the football season is over when they announce it.
> 
> btw,check your pm.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be rooting for Huggy's team this weekend.  I can't stand the Cowboys.  I also hate San Francisco.  Giants or Niners, doesn't matter.  I've hated the Giants ever since Juan Marichal beaned Johnny Rosboro.  I've hated the Niners since they had John Brodie as their quarterback.
> 
> BTW, I've changed my opinion on 9/11.  I think you're right!
Click to expand...

wow this is the FIRST time i ever hated the niners was when those thugs harbaugh and kapernick took over and i thought you had been on board about 9/11 ever since it first happened the way you understand how isreal starts wars and everything,the way them and the CIA sleep in bed together?

btw,i have to assume that if the giants make it the world series and my royals do as well,you will for sure be rooting for my royals?

and yeah Im with you on the cowboys,i hate them cause they alwasy wear the same goddamn white uniforms at all their home games so you never see them in their dark uniforms.when the rams get back to LA,when the rams are back in LA,i can go back to easily rooting for the rams to beat the cowboys each time as well since i will no longer hate the rams anymore and they will be my favorite team again,yahoo!!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams dome deal could hurt future convention business FOX2now.com

as you can see from watching the video,keeping the rams in saint louis is going to burden taxpayers dearly and people actually  think they are going to be there next year.sheesh.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nixon Ball s in Kroenke s court on Dome talks Business


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jerry Jones NFL closer than ever to returning to L.A. - ESPN Los Angeles


----------



## Montrovant

The NFL wants a team in LA, and perhaps the Rams will be that team.  I wonder, though, does LA really want an NFL team?


----------



## Mad Scientist

Sorry kids, Al Davis f*cked it all up and as a result L.A. doesn't want a team, only the NFL does. That's why you see all these "planted" stories. It's all B.S.

Story NOT planted: Jerry Jones accused of Sexual Assault.

0234 001LawsuitAgainstJerryJones


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> Sorry kids, Al Davis f*cked it all up and as a result L.A. doesn't want a team, only the NFL does. That's why you see all these "planted" stories. It's all B.S.
> 
> Story NOT planted: Jerry Jones accused of Sexual Assault.
> 
> 0234 001LawsuitAgainstJerryJones


Mad nutcase,people like you,huggy and rightwinger troll are going to look like idiot fools for ignoring all the facts I have laid out here on this thread that the Rams are coming back to LA come march first when the announcement is expected to be made.

The media is no longer even trying to keep a lid on it anymore.even the media in saint louis who has been denying it for the past year is now even coming out saying they expect them to be gone and back to LA next year you dipshit. too bad for your sake  alex jones isnt talking about this.since he is the ONLY one you ever listen to.that you only believe what HE tells you,nobody else.

a year ago they were calling all the ram fans in LA delusional saying they were living in a fantasyland for saying they were coming back to LA after this year but even THEY are not denying it anymore.they have changed their tune a 180 degrees just recently.

its no longer a secret anymore.everybody is awake on this except idiots like you who refuse to look at the facts.

for instance,I was speaking to a friend of mine recently who is a niners fan to tell all her friends in san francisco the good news that the classic san fran/LA rivalry will be back next year a couple weeks ago and she didnt believe me then.she said-that'll never happen.

However just the other day I saw her again and when I brought that up to her again she then said-Yeah you were right about that.I was watching ESPN last night and thats what they were saying.

even ESPN is now saying it.cant wait till march first when you guys win first prize for jackass of the year awards.

oh thats right,the media is just inventing things for a story is your newest line your going to use right?

I sure underestimated your logic.i figured you knew by now people like paid trolls rightwinger "who has never once in his life been able to open up his mouth and tell the truth about anything."  that him telling the truth is about as much going to happen as Bill "I never had sex with another woman." being honest. that if HE says something, then just the opposite is true.pretty much every poster here at USMB knows that except mad nutcases like you.


thought you had enough common sense to know that if HE says its not going to happen,that means it automatically will. But I gave you far too much credit than you deserved though obviously.

this is too complicated for you to understand obviously but the rams usually in their home games,always have a picture of a ram with on it.

well in last nights game,not only did the rams wear their classic blue and yellow LA colors,but they also had this classic  logo in the middle of the field which they always had in LA.

they are doing that to give hints to people that they are coming back to LA next year wheter you like it or not demise LA RAIDER fan.

Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - Los Angeles CA - Sports Team Facebook

oh btw,all you did was prove FOR ME "WHY" the rams are going to be welcomed back to LA but the faiders wont.
the entire country wants the rams back in LA.only demise LA raider fans in LA want the raiders back.the proof in the pudding on that is at that link that i post at,that place has over 40,000 likes to it.

bring the raiders back to LA site has only a little over a 1000 likes.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry kids, Al Davis f*cked it all up and as a result L.A. doesn't want a team, only the NFL does. That's why you see all these "planted" stories. It's all B.S.
> 
> Story NOT planted: Jerry Jones accused of Sexual Assault.
> 
> 0234 001LawsuitAgainstJerryJones
> 
> 
> 
> Mad nutcase,people like you,huggy and rightwinger troll are going to look like idiot fools for ignoring all the facts I have laid out here on this thread that the Rams are coming back to LA come march first when the announcement is expected to be made.
> 
> The media is no longer even trying to keep a lid on it anymore.even the media in saint louis who has been denying it for the past year is now even coming out saying they expect them to be gone and back to LA next year you dipshit. too bad for your sake  alex jones isnt talking about this.since he is the ONLY one you ever listen to.that you only believe what HE tells you,nobody else.
> 
> a year ago they were calling all the ram fans in LA delusional saying they were living in a fantasyland for saying they were coming back to LA after this year but even THEY are not denying it anymore.they have changed their tune a 180 degrees just recently.
> 
> its no longer a secret anymore.everybody is awake on this except idiots like you who refuse to look at the facts.
> 
> for instance,I was speaking to a friend of mine recently who is a niners fan to tell all her friends in san francisco the good news that the classic san fran/LA rivalry will be back next year a couple weeks ago and she didnt believe me then.she said-that'll never happen.
> 
> However just the other day I saw her again and when I brought that up to her again she then said-Yeah you were right about that.I was watching ESPN last night and thats what they were saying.
> 
> even ESPN is now saying it.cant wait till march first when you guys win first prize for jackass of the year awards.
> 
> oh thats right,the media is just inventing things for a story is your newest line your going to use right?
> 
> I sure underestimated your logic.i figured you knew by now people like paid trolls rightwinger "who has never once in his life been able to open up his mouth and tell the truth about anything."  that him telling the truth is about as much going to happen as Bill "I never had sex with another woman." being honest. that if HE says something, then just the opposite is true.pretty much every poster here at USMB knows that except mad nutcases like you.
> 
> 
> thought you had enough common sense to know that if HE says its not going to happen,that means it automatically will. But I gave you far too much credit than you deserved though obviously.
> 
> this is too complicated for you to understand obviously but the rams usually in their home games,always have a picture of a ram with on it.well in last nights game,not only did the rams where their classic blue and yellow LA colors,but they also had this logon in the middle of the field which they always had in LA.they are doing that to give hints to people that they are coming back to LA next year wheter you like it or not demise LA RAIDER fan.
> 
> Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - Los Angeles CA - Sports Team Facebook
Click to expand...


Again though, does LA really want an NFL team?  They've had a couple and they moved, that would seem to indicate that the market isn't there.  I'd hate to see the Rams move back to LA, stay for a few years, then move again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

back to fart again on my thread i see montrovant.


----------



## Mad Scientist

9/11 inside job said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry kids, Al Davis f*cked it all up and as a result L.A. doesn't want a team, only the NFL does. That's why you see all these "planted" stories. It's all B.S.
> 
> 
> 
> Mad nutcase,people like you,huggy and rightwinger troll are going to look like idiot fools for ignoring all the facts I have laid out here on this thread that the Rams are coming back to LA come march first when the announcement is expected to be made..that you only believe what HE tells you,nobody else.
Click to expand...

I never said the Rams or Raiders *wouldn't* go back to L.A.

I said the only one's that *want* a team in L.A. are people who will profit from it, *not* the people of L.A.

Stop being a Typical Mindless Sports Zombie!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry kids, Al Davis f*cked it all up and as a result L.A. doesn't want a team, only the NFL does. That's why you see all these "planted" stories. It's all B.S.
> 
> 
> 
> Mad nutcase,people like you,huggy and rightwinger troll are going to look like idiot fools for ignoring all the facts I have laid out here on this thread that the Rams are coming back to LA come march first when the announcement is expected to be made..that you only believe what HE tells you,nobody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said the Rams or Raiders *wouldn't* go back to L.A.
> 
> I said the only one's that *want* a team in L.A. are people who will profit from it, *not* the people of L.A.
> 
> Stop being a Typical Mindless Sports Zombie!
Click to expand...

oh pleass stop back peddling,you,huggy and many others have said throughout this entire thread the rams wont be back in LA.

now that facts are emerging proving you wrong,your back peddling denying you said those things.

here is one another comment from someone else who saw something on it on tv the other night.

I saw it last night. The subject about the Rams coming home was brought up a few times during the game....

that was WHY they chose to have that niners/rams game was chosen for a monday night game last night and why the rams wore their classic LA colors was to to give hints to people they are coming home next year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry kids, Al Davis f*cked it all up and as a result L.A. doesn't want a team, only the NFL does. That's why you see all these "planted" stories. It's all B.S.
> 
> 
> 
> Mad nutcase,people like you,huggy and rightwinger troll are going to look like idiot fools for ignoring all the facts I have laid out here on this thread that the Rams are coming back to LA come march first when the announcement is expected to be made..that you only believe what HE tells you,nobody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said the Rams or Raiders *wouldn't* go back to L.A.
> 
> I said the only one's that *want* a team in L.A. are people who will profit from it, *not* the people of L.A.
> 
> Stop being a Typical Mindless Sports Zombie!
Click to expand...

 
Never said the rams wouldnt go back to LA huh?

 oh reallyyyyyyy? look what I found below here.taken from Post# 87 on page five.

The Rams are not going back to LA

Chargers have a better chance
Click to expand...
^This^

And the Chargers have NO chance!

Here you are agreeing with paid government agent troll rightwinger-who as I just said has a lonnnnnnng history here at USMB of doing the bill clinton and dick nixon thing which is incapable of opening his mouth without constanty lying all the time, here you are siding with this lying paid troll agreeing with him when he is saying they wont go back to LA.

as I said  previously,I am not the only one here at USMB that has called him out for the lying troll he is.

He is the resident troll of USMB in the fact over a HUNDRED people here have told him the same thing over the years  yet like the idiot you are,your listening to HIM?.

you're no different than he is.just like him,when your losing an argument and you're cornered and you know you cant counter the facts,instead of being mature and admitting you have been proven wrong,.you troll and go and LIE to avoid admitting defeat.

congrats on proving here that your just as much of a lying troll as he is.

are you so stupid that you forgot they keep records of things you post here and that I could go back to show that you lie when you cant counter facts and are proven wrong?

the ONLY difference between you and that other lying troll rightwinger is HE is paid by the government to troll boards and defend the official versions of government corruption where you dont get paid to troll these threads on sports.


----------



## Montrovant

He's got you there, Mad Scientist.

And wow, spouting the same rants about paid government troll, practically verbatim, in a sports thread?  Is rightwinger being paid to convince people the Rams won't move by the government?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

montrovant stop coming on my thread and shitting all over the floor.Its bad enough having mad nutcase here do it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as i said earlier,even sports announcers at ESPN have mistakenly been referring to them as the LOS ANGELES RAMS lately because they know its a done deal they are coming back.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry kids, Al Davis f*cked it all up and as a result L.A. doesn't want a team, only the NFL does. That's why you see all these "planted" stories. It's all B.S.
> 
> 
> 
> Mad nutcase,people like you,huggy and rightwinger troll are going to look like idiot fools for ignoring all the facts I have laid out here on this thread that the Rams are coming back to LA come march first when the announcement is expected to be made..that you only believe what HE tells you,nobody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said the Rams or Raiders *wouldn't* go back to L.A.
> 
> I said the only one's that *want* a team in L.A. are people who will profit from it, *not* the people of L.A.
> 
> Stop being a Typical Mindless Sports Zombie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said the rams wouldnt go back to LA huh?
> 
> oh reallyyyyyyy? look what I found below here.taken from Post# 87 on page five.
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> Click to expand...
> ^This^
> 
> And the Chargers have NO chance!
> 
> Here you are agreeing with paid government agent troll rightwinger-who as I just said has a lonnnnnnng history here at USMB of doing the bill clinton and dick nixon thing which is incapable of opening his mouth without constanty lying all the time, here you are siding with this lying paid troll agreeing with him when he is saying they wont go back to LA.
> 
> as I said  previously,I am not the only one here at USMB that has called him out for the lying troll he is.
> 
> He is the resident troll of USMB in the fact over a HUNDRED people here have told him the same thing over the years  yet like the idiot you are,your listening to HIM?.
> 
> you're no different than he is.just like him,when your losing an argument and you're cornered and you know you cant counter the facts,instead of being mature and admitting you have been proven wrong,.you troll and go and LIE to avoid admitting defeat.
> 
> congrats on proving here that your just as much of a lying troll as he is.
> 
> are you so stupid that you forgot they keep records of things you post here and that I could go back to show that you lie when you cant counter facts and are proven wrong?
> 
> the ONLY difference between you and that other lying troll rightwinger is HE is paid by the government to troll boards and defend the official versions of government corruption where you dont get paid to troll these threads on sports.
Click to expand...

 
adding further to that.people like you.montravant  and huggy CLEARLY dont know how to debate.I sure as hell am glad neither one of  three  is my lawyer. I would lose EVERY case and be laughed out of the courtroom with guys like you representing me.

the way you fools debate is you go into debates with the mindset of because you THINK something is true,you automatically ASSUME what you think to be true to be the truth, refusing to look at an opposing view only seeing YOUR OWN POINT OF VIEW with the arrogant attitude you're right and everybody else is wrong.

you know it,i know it.for your own sakes i hope thats just the way you all act on the net and not in real life.I have to believe you all are just this arrogant on the net knowing you can hide behind the computer and play dodgeball like you do because if you acted like this in REAL life,you wouldnt have any friends.


----------



## Papageorgio

Montrovant said:


> Again though, does LA really want an NFL team?  They've had a couple and they moved, that would seem to indicate that the market isn't there.  I'd hate to see the Rams move back to LA, stay for a few years, then move again.



That has been my question, they did not support the Rams or the Raiders and both left. Watching USC and UCLA games, the crowds don't seem to be into the games at all. The Oregon, UCLA game seemed like a funeral not a college game atmosphere.

Maybe it is the laid back So. Cal. atmosphere that kills the pro game, also Hollywood Celeb types only seem to go to the Super Bowl, NBA and MLB games. I would think the NFL would be thrilled to be in LA, I just don't LA is that thrilled to have them back, otherwise they would have had a team there years ago.


----------



## Montrovant

Papageorgio said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Again though, does LA really want an NFL team?  They've had a couple and they moved, that would seem to indicate that the market isn't there.  I'd hate to see the Rams move back to LA, stay for a few years, then move again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has been my question, they did not support the Rams or the Raiders and both left. Watching USC and UCLA games, the crowds don't seem to be into the games at all. The Oregon, UCLA game seemed like a funeral not a college game atmosphere.
> 
> Maybe it is the laid back So. Cal. atmosphere that kills the pro game, also Hollywood Celeb types only seem to go to the Super Bowl, NBA and MLB games. I would think the NFL would be thrilled to be in LA, I just don't LA is that thrilled to have them back, otherwise they would have had a team there years ago.
Click to expand...


The celebs seem to enjoy Kings games, too.  That may be during the playoffs rather than regular season, though.


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry kids, Al Davis f*cked it all up and as a result L.A. doesn't want a team, only the NFL does. That's why you see all these "planted" stories. It's all B.S.
> 
> 
> 
> Mad nutcase,people like you,huggy and rightwinger troll are going to look like idiot fools for ignoring all the facts I have laid out here on this thread that the Rams are coming back to LA come march first when the announcement is expected to be made..that you only believe what HE tells you,nobody else.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I never said the Rams or Raiders *wouldn't* go back to L.A.
> 
> I said the only one's that *want* a team in L.A. are people who will profit from it, *not* the people of L.A.
> 
> Stop being a Typical Mindless Sports Zombie!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never said the rams wouldnt go back to LA huh?
> 
> oh reallyyyyyyy? look what I found below here.taken from Post# 87 on page five.
> 
> The Rams are not going back to LA
> 
> Chargers have a better chance
> Click to expand...
> ^This^
> 
> And the Chargers have NO chance!
> 
> Here you are agreeing with paid government agent troll rightwinger-who as I just said has a lonnnnnnng history here at USMB of doing the bill clinton and dick nixon thing which is incapable of opening his mouth without constanty lying all the time, here you are siding with this lying paid troll agreeing with him when he is saying they wont go back to LA.
> 
> as I said  previously,I am not the only one here at USMB that has called him out for the lying troll he is.
> 
> He is the resident troll of USMB in the fact over a HUNDRED people here have told him the same thing over the years  yet like the idiot you are,your listening to HIM?.
> 
> you're no different than he is.just like him,when your losing an argument and you're cornered and you know you cant counter the facts,instead of being mature and admitting you have been proven wrong,.you troll and go and LIE to avoid admitting defeat.
> 
> congrats on proving here that your just as much of a lying troll as he is.
> 
> are you so stupid that you forgot they keep records of things you post here and that I could go back to show that you lie when you cant counter facts and are proven wrong?
> 
> the ONLY difference between you and that other lying troll rightwinger is HE is paid by the government to troll boards and defend the official versions of government corruption where you dont get paid to troll these threads on sports.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> adding further to that.people like you.montravant  and huggy CLEARLY dont know how to debate.I sure as hell am glad neither one of  three  is my lawyer. I would lose EVERY case and be laughed out of the courtroom with guys like you representing me.
> 
> the way you fools debate is you go into debates with the mindset of because you THINK something is true,you automatically ASSUME what you think to be true to be the truth, refusing to look at an opposing view only seeing YOUR OWN POINT OF VIEW with the arrogant attitude you're right and everybody else is wrong.
> 
> you know it,i know it.for your own sakes i hope thats just the way you all act on the net and not in real life.I have to believe you all are just this arrogant on the net knowing you can hide behind the computer and play dodgeball like you do because if you acted like this in REAL life,you wouldnt have any friends.
Click to expand...


You're telling other people how to debate?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

your back to shit all over the floor AGAIN?


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> your back to shit all over the floor AGAIN?




Great debate tactic, If you have been proven a class idiot, make a class idiot statement!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

why has this thread only been attracting the trolls lately?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If the NFL is serious about returning to Los Angeles, it could and should happen within the next two years. If not, another generation of pro football fans in the country's second-biggest TV market will have to be content cheering for fantasy players on fantasy teams instead of an actual team of their own.


Arash Markazi -- If no team arrives within a few years the NFL might not return to Los Angeles for a long time - ESPN Los Angeles

this article was dated july 2013 saying it should happen in two years.It indeed will happen within the two years he said it needed to in the fall of 2015.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as you can hear from the horses mouth,it wont be an expansion team in LA like the people in saitn louis keep saying.

Dallas Cowboys owner Jerry Jones talks potential teams in Los Angeles - NFL Videos


----------



## LA RAM FAN

New talk same rumor of Rams moving to L.A. KMOV.com St. Louis

But this much is clear: St. Louis is going to have to come up with some kind of viable stadium plan or the Rams will likely move in the near future. They’re not going to accept playing in the Edward Jones dome much longer.

and of course they still havent.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

all five very good valid points.

Sports Out West NFL in LA 5 reasons the league must return Sports Out West


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the NFL's way of saying-phil lets get a deal done.

Jones 8217 L.A. comments could have been a message to AEG ProFootballTalk


----------



## Mad Scientist

Fake, Fluffer piece for "Duh MFL". The people who post comments there see through the B.S. Obviously *you* don't.


9/11 inside job said:


> the NFL's way of saying-phil lets get a deal done.
> Jones 8217 L.A. comments could have been a message to AEG ProFootballTalk


"Chavez Ravine"? It's actually called Echo Park, look it up. It's a shit town with lousy freeway access. Dodger Stadium is a shitty place too.

Irwindale? "Duh Raypers" floated that idea before they high tailed it back to the Murder Capitol of the West Coast. Where they should stay.


----------



## Mad Scientist

All these fluff pieces are designed to make the average Mind Addled Sports Zombie feel like they're in on the decision making process. They aren't.

They're only gonna' be in on the "financing the Billion Dollar Stadium through Taxes and Bonds" process that is *always* delivered up the local city's anuses.

"Are you ready for some TAXES!"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Saying and writing the NFL isn’t going to return to Los Angeles any time soon is a bit irresponsible.
At some point, its return is inevitable.
And whether you like it or not, size – market size - does matter.
Nothing’s changed in regards to Los Angeles and its temporary separation with the NFL.

The City of Angels is still the second largest market in the country behind only New York City.
The “Entertainment Capital of the World” is about to embark on its 19th season without an NFL team.
The ONLY reason there isn’t a team(s) in L.A - .no new state-of-the-art stadium -YET.
The St. Louis Rams, San Diego Chargers and Oakland Raiders are STILL possible candidates to fill the NFL void in Los Angeles.
As an example I’ll cite former St. Louis Rams running back Steven Jackson who played nine seasons in the Gateway City. He’s the franchise’s all-time leading rusher becoming the 27th player in league history to rush for 10,000+ yards in his career.
He played in relative obscurity for a couple of reasons. A major one being the Rams were terrible during his career in St. Louis. Another is, well, he played in St. Louis.
Had Jackson been a member of a team playing in Los Angeles racking up the on-the-field individual numbers he did in St. Louis, national endorsement opportunities as well as appearances on television or in movies would have been afforded him giving him those independent revenue streams he was never afforded playing in St. Louis.
After all, Los Angeles is known as the Entertainment Capital of the World.
Those independent revenue streams happened for members of the Los Angeles Rams including the Fearsome Foursome lineman – Deacon Jones (Lite Beer Commercials, Heaven Can Wait, Be-Witched), Merlin Olsen (Little House on the Prairie, Father Murphy, FTD Flower Commercials), Lamar Lundy and Rosey Grier, defensive end Fred Dryer – who played TVs “Hunter” when his playing career ended in the 80s, even Elroy “Crazy Legs” Hirsch was a movie star during his playing days for the L.A. Rams in the 1950s.
When they were “Hollywood’s Rams” playing in Los Angeles - not Anaheim, their brand was as big as any other American sports franchise in a big market.
In other sports, do you think the legend of fictional twins separated at birth – Chris and Cliff Paul – would’ve materialized in New Orleans where Chris Paul began his NBA career with the then-Hornets….let alone St. Louis which doesn’t have an NBA team and hasn’t had one since the 1950s?
I don’t think so.

For the NFL and its teams size - market size - does matter. - Los Angeles UCLA Bruins Examiner.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

stan could have all this as well in LA with the rams back.He isnt going to be a fool and pass all this up.

Celebrities And LA Figures Flock To Dodger Stadium As Team Hits Streak PHOTOS


----------



## LA RAM FAN

telling it the way he's hearing it.Hub Arkush is the editor and publisher of pro football weekly.

Rams back to L.A. ChicagoFootball.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wow this guy really called it.2 years ago when the stadium ituation in saint Louis surfaced this guy called it correctly that they woul be back in two years.amazing.you hear him mention it at about the 5 minute mark.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the NFL back in LA? its making more and more sense  everyday to more and more people.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Eric Dickerson talks saying the current LOS ANGELES RAMS team "yep his words,not mine."  needs to retrun to LA. 

Eric Dickerson on the Pro Football Hall of Fame Inductees - NFL Videos


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I want to say,as a rams fan in st.louis,it looks like the efforts of this page and the city of los Angeles will indeed be rewarded with the team.It will be a sad day,next February,when it becomes official,for the few diehards here,such as myself.I wish the SoCal fans well and know that the team will be going to the city that will appreciate them and love them like they never left.This will make 2 times that the nfl will have left my city in my lifetime and although it hurts,I wish the Rams well in their new/old home


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this little item was posted in CHIEFS EXTRA here in kansas city of the chiefs and rams game tomorow.it goes on to say-

we know that most of the contempt between kc and the gateway city flows east along interstate 70,but we also feel a little empathy toward saint louis sports fans.everytime they turn aound,one of their pro sports teams seems to be angeling for a way out of town.

just this week,profootball talks mike florio reported that the Rams are considered the most likely NFL team to relocate to Los angeles.

Both Hunt and Demoff pledged to continue the rivalry in the pre-season assuming the Rams,who could get out of their lease as soon as 2015,remain in saint louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

guy on the news said he has a "very reliable source" that told him and he isn't allowed to say who told him, that there will be an announcement on 2-2-15 and that it's the rams are back in LA


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SOME people are under the delusion that the raiders will return to LA along with the rams next year but that clearly is delusional and this below is WHY.
to those who MENTION RAIDERS TO LA...
LA CITY COUNCIL MADE IT KNOWN THEY DO NOT WANT THE RAIDERS!!! Remember WE were there on the 12-0 Vote!!
let me remind you of 25 years ago... we had the LA Riots, yes al davis was alive, A GANG WAS NAMED RAIDERS...
the Neighborhoods near the La Coliseum were AFRAID TO WALK OUT THE DOOR Because of the Raider Fan Base...
the Players of the Raiders by the late 80s were NOT i repeat NOT BRINGING THEIR FAMILIES TO HOME GAMES FOR FEAR AND ABOVE COMMENTS!!!
and the coliseum is just a few blocks to what would be Farmers Field and the LACC
you may not like what i say here, but I DO NOT WANT THE RAIDERS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!
i saw a Raiders game in 1988 when a friend took me to the last home game and i saw the difference in a 6 year span.... and that was before everything else started including the earthquake in 94


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so very true..


He can't say the Rams are leaving till the season is over for contractual reasons. He could say they were staying if they were. The silence is golden.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this poster nailed it.

Fellow StLouians there's nothing making the Rams stay in St Louis past this season. Let's look at the obvious

1 they can break lease after this season
2 there are more than 10x the nfl fans in the grater Los Angeles area
3 fans barely show up to games as it is 

Now the less obvious

1 Fisher was a part of the move from Houston to Nashville, he'll know how to handle the players
2 Rams are from LA there are plenty of fans remaining from the that time I'm one of them
3 perfect time to build a new younger fanbase
4 the franchise can make 4x as much money corporate sponsorships 

Just from a business standpoint alone it makes since.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so very true.

He has no clue. It reminds of 1994 when we were in denial. But Georgia showed us. She didn't care about the Rams and it's history. She just new that the Rams bank account was being depleted because she was going on wild spending spree's and lavish vacations. She began dumping our star players since she couldn't pay them. She had to move them to survive. The NFL had a requirement she must sell part of the team. Enter Kroenke, and he was the silent partner that ran the team. He was even on the NFL committee to bring the NFL back to L.A. He saw the goldmine in L.A. The football starved fans who would throw their money at a team. He looked at his team and saw no fan support. With the information he had you can see he set the wheels in motion for a return of our beloved Rams to L.A. next year. He just can't say anything or it will be misconstrued as a breach of contract. He will want to cross his T's and dot his I's on this one. Once the season starts, and I walk through those tunnels, I will have tears in my eyes when I see my team, The Rams, on the field of a open air stadium. A flood of memories and good times will come back to me. Afternoon's spent with my Dad cheering for Gabriel, Hadl, Harris, Jaworski, Haden, Ferragamo, etc! GO LOS ANGELES RAMS!!!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as you can see from this article even back then in 2011 they were talking about the rams coming back to LA in three years.they nailed it.

Rams are the only team that belongs in Los Angeles - NFL.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

from saint louis post dispatch-asked wheter he thought the rams are serious about relocating dr sam replied-

Rams for sale


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ESPN'S John Clayton reported-

The future of the Edward Jones Dome in St. Louis is in question. Local authorities informed the St. Louis Rams they can't meet the stadium upgrade demands, opening a two-year window before the Rams' lease can be broken and the team could leave

2013 NFL training camp -- Rams generating buzz - ESPN


----------



## LA RAM FAN

There remains great uncertainty about the future of the team, with the Rams able to get out of their lease in 2014. Owner Stan Kroenke has strong ties to the Los Angeles area and the Rams have long been considered a top candidate to head back West. This will be a big year from an attendance standpoint and I didn't detect any strong rumblings of a new stadium getting built in St. Louis. The longer things progress without a plan for staying in St. Louis -- and renovating the dome doesn't seem realistic -- the more you will hear about the franchise moving. Sources said to this point that Kroenke hasn't given any strong indications internally about what the next step will be, either.

Rams camp observations Even younger faster and dangerous - CBSSports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

first jerry jones was saying the rams could be in LA in 2015,now owner dan rooney of the steelers is saying it.

Steelers Could Play Two Road Games In Los Angeles In 2015


----------



## LA RAM FAN

That presents a huge problem for the Rams and the city, which promised to make the building into a "first-tier" stadium by 2015.


5 NFL Teams That Should Just Move Already - Pg.4 - TheStreet


----------



## LA RAM FAN

from ESPN's Arash Markazi.

Walking around St. Louis, the folks here are pretty apathetic about the Rams. Reminds me of LA in 1994 when they lost the Rams and Raiders.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still more from Arash Markazi.

Not saying the Rams will leave but I don't think anyone here will be trying to stop the moving trucks if they do decide to go.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

also from Arash.

hate it when cities get blamed for teams leaving. Sometimes greedy owners leave for greedy reasons that have nothing to do with fans.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

of the 32 teams Rams rank 29th in value.lol

St. Louis Rams - In Photos NFL Team Values 2013 - Forbes


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> still more from Arash Markazi.
> 
> Not saying the Rams will leave but I don't think anyone here will be trying to stop the moving trucks if they do decide to go.


 
Sorry to hear about Mark's Az Rash.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Back To The Past
BY SCOTT MORGANROTH

I don't know where I'll be by the end of the 2014 NFL Season, but I have an idea where the St. Louis Rams won't be.


Motor City Mad Mouth s Insights August 2013


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The ideal fix to the problem is a new stadium, but Rams President Kevin Demoff told me there are no current plans in the works to make that happen.
Vaughn An update on the Rams-Edward Jones Dome situation KMOV.com St. Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

*Mayor Garcetti Supports the Stadium Mayor Garcetti stated that he is in support of the Stadium*
*

*On CBS News, July 2nd, Eric Garcetti said, “There’s no question that the second biggest city in America needs an NFL team, and the NFL needs Los Angeles.

The Vital Signs of Life NFL Farmers Stadium The pieces are there 8230 TIME TO NEGOTIATE Downtown LA Examiner


----------



## LA RAM FAN

thank god the wicked witch of the west is dead.she wouldnt leave home without her american express card,but she would be a conniving  bitch thief and leave her husbands home for her home in saint louis  while  stealing something that belonged to many millions of others.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

not specifically related to the NFL or the rams but i agree with all these points,thats why I LOVE LA.!!!!

10 Things To Get Over About Los Angeles And 10 Things It Will Teach You To Love


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA mayor Garcetti on having an NFL team in LA.

Garcetti says luring NFL team to L.A. a priority but apos on our terms apos - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

On top of that, some fans began to grow concerned about an unresolved stadium situation and the franchise's future. Many of these fans—including some not recognizing that relocation prospects are not what they appear to be—have been reluctant to buy in.


St. Louis Rams Fans Overtaking Twitter to Fill the Dome vs. Arizona Cardinals Bleacher Report


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Cold, hard facts re: results of the ‪#‎FillTheDome‬ campaign: 55,279 EJD Week 1 attendance according to @ESPNNFL ...83.75% of the Edward Jones Dome's capacity of 66,000 ...exciting, young team, 1st game of the year, divisional opponent: former STL Cardinals... but NO SELLOUT. 10,000 NO SHOWS

thats the OFFICIAL total of the lamestream media folks,the media lies and inflates numbers cause the ACTUAL NO SHOWS are like 35,000.lol. you can tell by watching their games cause the stadium is half empty all the time.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ten Takeaways from the Rams Season-Opening Win Over Arizona - 101Sports.com

Bonus take: As a lifelong St. Louisan and a booster of our community, I was embarrassed that only 55,279 fans showed up, well over 10,000 short of capacity. The Rams have done everything we’ve asked them to do, but fans still aren’t showing up. I hope we’re a better sports city than we showed on Sunday. 


*About Randy Karraker *





Randy Karraker co-hosts The Fast Lane, weekdays from 2pm-6pm on 101ESPN. He also hosts much of 101ESPN’s special coverage during Rams season. Randy has more than two decades of experience in St. Louis sports radio broadcasting.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

pretty credible source i would say.


"Keeping the @Rams in ‪#‎StLouis‬ will be a billion dollar cost for new stadium etc, there is no way it happens." Dave Checketts
-Former St Louis Blues owner


----------



## LA RAM FAN

now if you really have a HUGE interest in the retrn of the rams to LA like I do,you'll want to listen to this two hour video here.find somethign else to do while the first hour is played cause all they do is talk about the raiders season and how they been playing,they dont get into the rams until after the first hour at the 1 hr 3 minute mark.

Crown em or Clown em 09 11 by drdeath26 Sports Podcasts

3.SECOND interview- I will be interviewing LA rams fan and spokes person for the group @losangelesrams (bring the Rams back to L.A) Dennis Bateman. He is going to give us his take of the potential return of the Rams back to L.A and how does that affect the Raiders. Being from souther California we will hear his take on the raiders image in LA amongst the every day citizens and most importantly the politicians and how that could affect the teams move.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Rams’ season-opener against the Cardinals drew an announced crowd of 55,279, nearly 11,000 under capacity. The abundance of empty seats was striking, counterintuitive to the optimism of a brand new season.
A few blocks away, the baseball team drew 40,156 fans. The difference in status was obvious, down to the apparel worn on the streets. And there are persistent rumors that the Rams might be heading back to Los Angeles when their lease at the Edward Jones Dome expires.


Football Cardinals helped preserve the power of baseball in St. Louis


----------



## DriftingSand

Yeah ... I can't believe a city the size of L.A. doesn't have a pro team.  A Ram move would be better than a Raider move.  The Raiders are a joke these days.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

DriftingSand said:


> Yeah ... I can't believe a city the size of L.A. doesn't have a pro team.  A Ram move would be better than a Raider move.  The Raiders are a joke these days.


plus the raiders were never embraced in LA.the year after they won the superbowl in LA,that stadium was half empty all the time.the rams they always had great support though while they were in LA.matter of fact they set an all time attendance record for NFL games while there in the LA coliseum.a record that has not been broken since then.

half the raider fans who showed up for games in LA,were fans from oakland.if not for them,that stadium would REALLY have been a ghosttown.lol

that would be a major mistake for the NFL to bring the raiders back.they have the worst record in the NFL and LA is not going to embrace a team that is probably going to go winless this year,get serious. the rams on the other hand,while they look to be headed for another losing season,they are showing signs of promise for the future and appear to have a promising quarterback.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

*Published on Sep 13, 2013*
"...the ex-Los Angeles Ram" ...how can you blame announcers for saying words that sound "oh-so-right"? It just goes to show what's on their minds... expect more of these in the future.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wishes a heartfelt congratulations to our friend Leigh Steinberg, who is back in the game which he helped to define!

Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams wishes a... - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

His resignation comes as the commission and the stadium authority continue to deal with the possible departure of the St. Louis Rams professional football team from the stadium, in the wake of a dispute over the scope of improvements that the Rams say are required for the team to stay.

St. Louis Beacon


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bernie anticipates more empty seats.

Bernie Signing Petro is wise investment Sports

That said, I may have been disappointed — but not surprised. This sports town won’t fully embrace the Rams until owner *Stan Kroenke* makes it clear that he’s keeping the team here beyond 2014.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

and this was AFTER the Rams WON in week one.Maybe its too much to ask these fans to go to games but you would think they would at LEAST watch them on tv at the least.not so.

Rams TV rating bottomed out in Week 2 Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

There's very little doubt that an NFL team would thrive if it were put back in Los Angeles. Expendable income is aplenty in the city, and the long desire for a team would only help spark the interest.


NFL s Return to Los Angeles Not Likely to Happen at Hollywood Park Bleacher Report


----------



## Mad Scientist

"*Expendable* Income?" I'm sure you meant *Disposable* but the dollar *is* dying a QE Death.

The NFL *would* be real popular in L.A. if it was the National "Futbol" League.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stan Kroenke, the owner of the St. Louis Rams, is worth $5.3 billion and is the NFL’s second-wealthiest owner, according to Forbes. Kroenke and the Rams have repeatedly asked the city of St. Louis for more than $700 million in public funds to renovate the Edward Jones Dome, but the city rejected the latest plan in July. “There was nobody in St. Louis who thought that the Rams proposal was a good idea, other than the Rams,” the chief of staff to St. Louis mayor Francis Slay said at the time. But that doesn’t mean Kroenke is done trying: instead of renovations, the team, St. Louis, and the state of Missouri are now talking about building an entirely new stadium, surely with the help of public funds, instead of renovating the Dome.


Meet Three Billionaires Asking Taxpayers To Buy Them New Stadiums ThinkProgress


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hey madnutcase,I  have exposed you for what you are,that you are no different than lying paid trolls candyass,gomer pyle ollie,rightwinger and others.just like them,when you have been proven wrong,instead of ADMITTING you have been proven wrong,you backpeddle and LIE to try to avoid admitting defeat..only difference between you and them is THEY are paid lying trolls,where your a non paid lying troll.

see here you are claming you never said the rams would not come back to LA.

I never said the Rams or Raiders *wouldn't* go back to L.A.

But when I brought up recently how even the saint louis media who has been calling people like me nutcases for the past year saying they would be back in LA and living in a fantasyland the past year and a half,when I told you how they recently said they dont think the rams will be in saint louis next year,and will be in LA,you back peddled and said that above claming you never said that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Hey madnutcase,I  have exposed you for what you are,that you are no different than lying paid trolls candyass,gomer pyle ollie,rightwinger and others.just like them,when you have been proven wrong,instead of ADMITTING you have been proven wrong,you backpeddle and LIE to try to avoid admitting defeat..only difference between you and them is THEY are paid lying trolls,where your a non paid lying troll.
> 
> see here you are claming you never said the rams would not come back to LA.
> 
> I never said the Rams or Raiders *wouldn't* go back to L.A.
> 
> But when I brought up recently how even the saint louis media who has been calling people like me nutcases for the past year saying they would be back in LA and living in a fantasyland the past year and a half,when I told you how they recently said they dont think the rams will be in saint louis next year,and will be in LA,you back peddled and said that above claming you never said that.


 
the proof is in the pudding here that you LIE when you are cornered and proven wrong.as I just showed in that post above,you are saying you never said the rams or raiders would not go back but here is the proof below this post of mine that you DID say that liar.

The Rams are not going back to LA

Chargers have a better chance
Click to expand...
^This^

And the Chargers have NO chance!


thats rightwinger saying the rams are not going back to LA and thats YOU agreeing with him and saying the chargers WONT either liar.

amazing that you would agree with a lying PAID troll on the governments payroll.

expect Rams to be back in LA next year. Page 9 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## LA RAM FAN

thank god these new investors with deep pockets came along to invest in the raiders,this will keep them out of LA.new money breathes new life into a new home to keep the raiders in oakland.

Deep pocketed investors sign up for Coliseum City - Inside Bay Area


big investors ready to write the checks.coliseum city could be a reality soon keeping the a's and raiders in oakland.

Oakland s Coliseum City project could cost 2 billion - San Francisco Business Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

deleted post.


----------



## katsteve2012

9/11 inside job said:


> man when they left they should have changed their name to st least SAINT LOUIS "LAMBS" that at LEAST has a ring to it.saint luis rams is the most retarded name for a football team.arizona cardinals is right up there with them the facts they dont even migrate there.
> 
> I will be constanty updating this thread with new information,this has been known since 2012 it was going to happen so for now,I'll just post a few videos form the past to get everyone started with for the weekend,football can FINALLY be fun for me again.I lost interest in the NFL when my team,the TREU rams,the LA RAMS,moved away.
> 
> I think you'll find all these videos interesting.




They had some great  years in St, Louis when Warner


9/11 inside job said:


> man when they left they should have changed their name to st least SAINT LOUIS "LAMBS" that at LEAST has a ring to it.saint luis rams is the most retarded name for a football team.arizona cardinals is right up there with them the facts they dont even migrate there.
> 
> I will be constanty updating this thread with new information,this has been known since 2012 it was going to happen so for now,I'll just post a few videos form the past to get everyone started with for the weekend,football can FINALLY be fun for me again.I lost interest in the NFL when my team,the TREU rams,the LA RAMS,moved away.
> 
> I think you'll find all these videos interesting.





9/11 inside job said:


> what exactly does OC stand for?
> 
> not ocean city?


Orange County. They were the L.A. Rams but their home stadium was in Anaheim which is a suburb of Orange County.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> thank god these new investors with deep pockets came along to invest in the raiders,this will keep them out of LA.new money breathes new life into a new home to keep the raiders in oakland.
> 
> Deep pocketed investors sign up for Coliseum City - Inside Bay Area
> 
> 
> big investors ready to write the checks.coliseum city could be a reality soon keeping the a's and raiders in oakland.
> 
> Oakland s Coliseum City project could cost 2 billion - San Francisco Business Times


some more on this.

this is why the raiders need to stay in oakland.in LA they did not have packed crowds like this when they were losing,despite being winless,this is what tit always looks like in oakland for home games.

Raiders News Oakland Raiders Extend Lease With O.co Coliseum Raiders Tribune

http://abc7news.com/business/lawmakers-work-on-deal-to-keep-raiders-in-oakland/360214/

Oakland Mayor-Elect Libby Schaaf Will Fight Like Hell To Keep A s Raiders In Town CBS San Francisco


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ahh those words just sound soooo right. people today still rightfully think of them as that team cause thats where they belong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ESCAPE TO LA.

Escape to LA Will St. Louis or Jacksonville Become NFL Ghost Towns Rams 101 Sports Media 101


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank god these new investors with deep pockets came along to invest in the raiders,this will keep them out of LA.new money breathes new life into a new home to keep the raiders in oakland.
> 
> Deep pocketed investors sign up for Coliseum City - Inside Bay Area
> 
> 
> big investors ready to write the checks.coliseum city could be a reality soon keeping the a's and raiders in oakland.
> 
> Oakland s Coliseum City project could cost 2 billion - San Francisco Business Times
> 
> 
> 
> some more on this.
> 
> this is why the raiders need to stay in oakland.in LA they did not have packed crowds like this when they were losing,despite being winless,this is what tit always looks like in oakland for home games.
> 
> Raiders News Oakland Raiders Extend Lease With O.co Coliseum Raiders Tribune
> 
> http://abc7news.com/business/lawmakers-work-on-deal-to-keep-raiders-in-oakland/360214/
> 
> Oakland Mayor-Elect Libby Schaaf Will Fight Like Hell To Keep A s Raiders In Town CBS San Francisco
Click to expand...

as expected,the raiders choose to stay where they belong,and give oakland time to make coliseum city a reality.
Raiders News Oakland Raiders Extend Lease With O.co Coliseum Raiders Tribune

mark davis doesnt have a very good memory.he thinks the raiders would be embraced in LA when in fact the last several years they were in LA and had losing seasons,their stadium was half empty all the time,in oakland they are seeling out despite the fact they are winless.davis would be a fool to think he would be embraced in LA.

Oakland Raiders Considering Move to Los Angeles Says Owner Mark Davis Bleacher Report

march 14th 2014 article.link not working.

i found this to be very amusing.lol

Bring any NFL team Los Angeles just not the Raiders. Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

a really old article form 2011 but it is so right because he hit the nail on the head,.the rams are the ONLY NFL team that belongs in LA.

Rams are the only team that belongs in Los Angeles - NFL.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St Louis Rams beat writer Jim Thomas tweet.
@jthom- I'm hearing absolutely nothing is going on with respect to stadium lease/new stadium talks in St. Louis . . .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"the NFL has proved it can operate successfully and lucratively>it knows Los angeles is a gold mine."

The NFL in L.A. Sure possibly even in your lifetime - Los Angeles Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

a few older articles but very worth reading,interesting.

Downtown NFL stadium Los Angeles presents financing plan for downtown NFL stadium - Los Angeles Times

Analyst casts doubt on economic benefit of downtown L.A. stadium - Los Angeles Times

AEG reveals latest vision for an NFL stadium downtown - Los Angeles Times

Patrick Soon-Shiong attends game with former NFL stadium chairman - Los Angeles Times

Group drops suit clearing way for NFL stadium - Los Angeles Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

city council reaffirms support for getting the NFL back to LA.

LA City Council Makes Plea For NFL Team CBS Los Angeles


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stan Kroenke and Roger Goodell at the NFL Owners Meetings in Washington D.C., October 8, 2013... what do you think they talked about? (feel free to caption this picture)



This picture of Kroenke and Goodell was posted by the AP yesterday, during a break in the NFL meetings... I would have loved to have been a fly on the wall, to hear what they were discussing...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It seems like only yesterday.
The Rams stink. Lots of empty seats. The team wants taxpayers to remodel or build the Rams a new stadium. The taxpayers say no. There’s a threat to move.
The Rams are free to move after the 2014 season because St. Louis will not fund the $700 million in stadium improvements the team is demanding.
It’s already been speculated the Rams or Chargers might move to Los Angeles if Los Angeles puts a winning stadium proposal before NFL owners.

It should also be noted that Kroenke was in the bidding for the Dodgers

Simers And furthermore from St. Louis - The Orange County Register


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers 8217 stadium plan would cost 1B FOX5 San Diego San Diego news weather traffic sports from KSWB


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank god these new investors with deep pockets came along to invest in the raiders,this will keep them out of LA.new money breathes new life into a new home to keep the raiders in oakland.
> 
> Deep pocketed investors sign up for Coliseum City - Inside Bay Area
> 
> 
> big investors ready to write the checks.coliseum city could be a reality soon keeping the a's and raiders in oakland.
> 
> Oakland s Coliseum City project could cost 2 billion - San Francisco Business Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers to DR DEATH and his passion to keep the raiders in oakland.
> some more on this.
> 
> this is why the raiders need to stay in oakland.in LA they did not have packed crowds like this when they were losing,despite being winless,this is what tit always looks like in oakland for home games.
> 
> Raiders News Oakland Raiders Extend Lease With O.co Coliseum Raiders Tribune
> 
> http://abc7news.com/business/lawmakers-work-on-deal-to-keep-raiders-in-oakland/360214/
> 
> Oakland Mayor-Elect Libby Schaaf Will Fight Like Hell To Keep A s Raiders In Town CBS San Francisco
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as expected,the raiders choose to stay where they belong,and give oakland time to make coliseum city a reality.
> Raiders News Oakland Raiders Extend Lease With O.co Coliseum Raiders Tribune
> 
> mark davis doesnt have a very good memory.he thinks the raiders would be embraced in LA when in fact the last several years they were in LA and had losing seasons,their stadium was half empty all the time,in oakland they are seeling out despite the fact they are winless.davis would be a fool to think he would be embraced in LA.
> 
> Oakland Raiders Considering Move to Los Angeles Says Owner Mark Davis Bleacher Report
> 
> march 14th 2014 article.link not working.
> 
> i found this to be very amusing.lol
> 
> Bring any NFL team Los Angeles just not the Raiders. Facebook
Click to expand...

 

cheers to dr death in his passion to keep the raiders in oakland.

Oakland Coliseum City planning gets go ahead from city council - Silver And Black Pride


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this was once a plan back in the fall of 2013 but the majestic reality and grand crossing plan is dead now however.

Industry plans to start grading for potential NFL stadium site


----------



## LA RAM FAN

.
Amen, Terry Bradshaw!!! "...my last Super Bowl was IN LOS ANGELES...
.. - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook

Amen Terry Bradshaw ...my last... - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank god these new investors with deep pockets came along to invest in the raiders,this will keep them out of LA.new money breathes new life into a new home to keep the raiders in oakland.
> 
> Deep pocketed investors sign up for Coliseum City - Inside Bay Area
> 
> 
> big investors ready to write the checks.coliseum city could be a reality soon keeping the a's and raiders in oakland.
> 
> Oakland s Coliseum City project could cost 2 billion - San Francisco Business Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers to DR DEATH and his passion to keep the raiders in oakland.
> some more on this.
> 
> this is why the raiders need to stay in oakland.in LA they did not have packed crowds like this when they were losing,despite being winless,this is what tit always looks like in oakland for home games.
> 
> Raiders News Oakland Raiders Extend Lease With O.co Coliseum Raiders Tribune
> 
> http://abc7news.com/business/lawmakers-work-on-deal-to-keep-raiders-in-oakland/360214/
> 
> Oakland Mayor-Elect Libby Schaaf Will Fight Like Hell To Keep A s Raiders In Town CBS San Francisco
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as expected,the raiders choose to stay where they belong,and give oakland time to make coliseum city a reality.
> Raiders News Oakland Raiders Extend Lease With O.co Coliseum Raiders Tribune
> 
> mark davis doesnt have a very good memory.he thinks the raiders would be embraced in LA when in fact the last several years they were in LA and had losing seasons,their stadium was half empty all the time,in oakland they are seeling out despite the fact they are winless.davis would be a fool to think he would be embraced in LA.
> 
> Oakland Raiders Considering Move to Los Angeles Says Owner Mark Davis Bleacher Report
> 
> march 14th 2014 article.link not working.
> 
> i found this to be very amusing.lol
> 
> Bring any NFL team Los Angeles just not the Raiders. Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> cheers to dr death in his passion to keep the raiders in oakland.
> 
> Oakland Coliseum City planning gets go ahead from city council - Silver And Black Pride
Click to expand...

 
boy mark davis needs to get his head out of his ass.He is in fantasyworld thinking he will be embraced in LA.

That stadium was half empty all the time when they were losing,the only raider fans that showedd up were from oakland,.if not for them,that place would have had far many more thousands of empty seats.the LA experiement didnt work before,thats why al davis moved back to oakland,get with the program mark.
Oakland Raiders Considering Move to Los Angeles Says Owner Mark Davis Bleacher Report


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is hilarious.
Apathy has grown so strong towards the Rams in saint louis that the Greater St. Louis Quarterback Club quietly dissolved several years ago."... 

Great seats for Seahawks-Rams MNF game can be had for less than 8 Shutdown Corner - Yahoo Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

At any rate, King pivots from that to speculating about the Rams leaving the empty seats in St. Louis, lured away from powerful interests in Los Angeles.

You know one thing that continues to perplex me is why Stan Kroenke doesn't at least say something along the lines that he wants to do everyhting possible to make this work in St. Louis, that he's committed to doing so. (And by saying that, it doesn't mean he's promising anything.) In the back of my mind, it makes me wonder if he's looking for greener pastures somewhere.
He's got a point here, a very good one.

Not to be unappreciative. Kroenke's opened the wallet for local fans, buying up tickets to avoid embarrassing blackouts

Unusual sources talking up Rams relocation - Turf Show Times


----------



## katsteve2012

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> thank god these new investors with deep pockets came along to invest in the raiders,this will keep them out of LA.new money breathes new life into a new home to keep the raiders in oakland.
> 
> Deep pocketed investors sign up for Coliseum City - Inside Bay Area
> 
> 
> big investors ready to write the checks.coliseum city could be a reality soon keeping the a's and raiders in oakland.
> 
> Oakland s Coliseum City project could cost 2 billion - San Francisco Business Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheers to DR DEATH and his passion to keep the raiders in oakland.
> some more on this.
> 
> this is why the raiders need to stay in oakland.in LA they did not have packed crowds like this when they were losing,despite being winless,this is what tit always looks like in oakland for home games.
> 
> Raiders News Oakland Raiders Extend Lease With O.co Coliseum Raiders Tribune
> 
> http://abc7news.com/business/lawmakers-work-on-deal-to-keep-raiders-in-oakland/360214/
> 
> Oakland Mayor-Elect Libby Schaaf Will Fight Like Hell To Keep A s Raiders In Town CBS San Francisco
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> as expected,the raiders choose to stay where they belong,and give oakland time to make coliseum city a reality.
> Raiders News Oakland Raiders Extend Lease With O.co Coliseum Raiders Tribune
> 
> mark davis doesnt have a very good memory.he thinks the raiders would be embraced in LA when in fact the last several years they were in LA and had losing seasons,their stadium was half empty all the time,in oakland they are seeling out despite the fact they are winless.davis would be a fool to think he would be embraced in LA.
> 
> Oakland Raiders Considering Move to Los Angeles Says Owner Mark Davis Bleacher Report
> 
> march 14th 2014 article.link not working.
> 
> i found this to be very amusing.lol
> 
> Bring any NFL team Los Angeles just not the Raiders. Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> cheers to dr death in his passion to keep the raiders in oakland.
> 
> Oakland Coliseum City planning gets go ahead from city council - Silver And Black Pride
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> boy mark davis needs to get his head out of his ass.He is in fantasyworld thinking he will be embraced in LA.
> 
> That stadium was half empty all the time when they were losing,the only raider fans that showedd up were from oakland,.if not for them,that place would have had far many more thousands of empty seats.the LA experiement didnt work before,thats why al davis moved back to oakland,get with the program mark.
> Oakland Raiders Considering Move to Los Angeles Says Owner Mark Davis Bleacher Report
Click to expand...


Amen to that. I watched many a Raider game at the coliseum When they were in L.A. the only time frame that I recall them filling the stadium was during te period that Bo Jackson was there and crazy Al benched Marcus Allen..that had to be one of the dumbest moves ever, and it left a bad lasting impression with southern Californians who remembered Allen's exploits at USC as well as his prep years  in San Diego...matter of fact, he attended my high school, so needless to say, I was not happy over what they did to him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

As a St. Louisan, I look at this and chuckle. It's just funny, seeing how 'Merica is so hot and bothered by the NFL but the NFL might as well be Arena Football in this town. It's baseball and hockey and youth soccer over here. The Rams and the STL media try so hard to pimp the Rams here but nobody gives two shits. And I like that because the NFL can go blow itself.

comedy gold.


Rams Host MNF For The First Time Since 2006 Here s The Crowd


----------



## LA RAM FAN

In the meantime, I’ve been trying to arrange an interview with Los Angeles Mayor Eric Garcetti. No response has come to several emails. I want to ask him if L.A. officials are following the St. Louis Rams' lease situation and if they're aware the franchise becomes a free agent after the 2014 season. Garcetti has said that he's committed to bringing an NFL team to L.A., though it must be "on our terms."


Los Angeles Goes On the Record In Its Quest For an NFL Franchise - St. Louis Magazine


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Okay, it’s time to have a talk with Rams fans. Those that read this blog, this doesn’t pertain directly to you but the franchise is in jeopardy. With a stadium capacity of 66, 000, the announced attendance was 54, 617. That’s pathetic. It’s up to the diehard Rams fans to take ownership of this team and try to get fans to the game. 83% capacity isn’t going to excite the NFL. With the NFL pushing hard to have teams in Los Angeles and London, you are just asking for this team to leave St. Louis. I

Rams Recap Rams Lose In The Final Minutes - Arch Authority - A St. Louis Sports Site - Cardinals Rams Blues and more


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so very interesting that stans purchase is the land that his wife owns.

-During a mid-October inter-departmental meeting between Inglewood Unified School District (IUSD) and the City of Inglewood, the rumors of an NFL stadium in Inglewood were brought up by state-appointed IUSD Superintendent Dr. Don Brann.
In an exclusive interview with Dr. Brann, he disclosed to this journalist that he had asked the mayor, "How serious is this [NFL stadium]"? The mayor was said to have answered, "Very serious, and we should know in about six weeks."
That "six weeks" may mean the no longer than the end of November.

The NFL stadium is thought to be what will replace Hollywood Park. The mayor remains insistent that the site will be a 3,000-residental and retail development to be called Hollywood Park Tomorrow. It has been said that there will be an IUSD school on the site too.

According to Dr. Brann, "_ was told there is no land set aside in [Hollywood Park Tomorrow] for a school."

Report Mayor Butts Says NFL Stadium in Inglewood is Very Serious _


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the NFL also will want to impose a significant relocation fee on the team that moves. The value of the franchise that enters the Los Angeles market will skyrocket — and the owners of the other franchises will want to siphon off a slice of it.


League tells teams not to cut their own L.A. deals ProFootballTalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The developments come as several teams, including the Oakland Raiders and St. Louis Rams, are nearing the end of their leases with little resolution in sight in their local markets.


NFL We have final say in L.A. - SportsBusiness Daily SportsBusiness Journal SportsBusiness Daily Global


----------



## LA RAM FAN

calls and meetings with roger goodell,AEG,and phil anschutz our mayor "and LA RAM fan." Eric Garcetti.

L.A. s NFL Dream Won t Die Garcetti Working Behind the Scenes to Land Team The Informer Los Angeles Los Angeles News and Events LA Weekly


----------



## LA RAM FAN

segement 3,10:45 mark saint louis rams beat writer jim thomas gives an update of the rams satdium talks "or lack of"

Monday s Show Audio - Happy Birthday Mike Lee insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife The Morning After presented by Ryan Kelley with Tim McKernan Doug Vaughn and Jim Hayes Weekdays from 7A-10A on CBS Sports 920

you heard him yourself,he says the rams have 40,000 fans in the stands thats an embarrassment for kronke since other stadiums dont have enough tickets to sell cause their stadiums are always packed.I love it how he also said-"only way to keep them in in saint louis is to build them a new stadium and I dont see that happening."

these people here nailed it below as well.lol


Jim Thomas is just kidding himself when he says Kroenke has no place to go and there are no stadiums in LA. Jim, wake up! Ed Roski has a stadium shovel ready and AEG has Farmers Field which is shovel ready and any team that moves there is going to play in either the Coliseum or the Rose Bowl until either stadium is ready.

 
Nowhere to move the team? Funny, the City of Houston said the same thing about Bud Adams and the Oilers and he found a city willing to build him a stadium. Los Angeles may not have their act together yet, but never count out a wildcard like San Antonio or Oklahoma City. San Antonio already has a temporary home in the Alamodome (which is MUCH nicer than the

The rams are gone. Maybe not to LA but somewhere other than stl. I live in Ohio so it don't matter to me but I've seen this movie before.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"instead,farmers field" proceedings have shifted to a quiet,behind the scenes stage.

Farmers Field Moves to the Quiet Stage - Los Angeles Downtown News - For Everything Downtown L.A. Opinion


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bernie miklasz,long dismissive of BBTLAR,is now fretting about kronke's refusal to engage in any discussion. on this episode,bernie breaks down why chris long said that the Edward jones dome was a neautral field for the rams/bears game on sunday.

Breakfast with Bernie Kroenke causing disconnect Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"kroneke" wont participate in the process,he wont give any indication that he cares/Now that will cause people to say-I wont buy tickets for a team that I don't know will be here in this city much longer.

thats the difference between rams owner stan kroneke and raiders owner mark davis.davis has met with the public and has told them he is going to try and stay in Oakland.in Oakland they are actually trying to get something done unlike in saint Louis.lol

Bernie Miklasz on why Stan Kroenke won t commit to Rams future 11-27-2013 - 101Sports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"That was the best deal we could get. We did what we could...It's the price we paid for getting the Rams."

the article itself is no longer availaible but what that is from an older article where it is quoting what rams spokesperson kevin demoff said about the deal that was made to saint Louis in 1995 to get an NFL team the rams.

the deal of course had worded in its contract that the rams stadium would have to be in the top third tier of all stadiums in the NFL by march 2015 and of course their stadium is not in the top third tier of all stdiums  which gives them the right to leave after the 2014 season.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

here are the league relocation guidelines that NFL teams have to follow to relocate.the rams have met all these guidelines.unfortunately these guildlines were not in place in 1995 when the bitch moved them because if they were,she never would have been able to move them since she broke many of them stated here.

Prior to relocation consideration, teams:
1. Must show they've done all they can to "maintain suitable stadium facilities in their home territories, and to operate in a manner that maximizes fan support in their current home community."
2. May consult with the NFL on an official or informal basis. If "a club concludes that it cannot obtain a satisfactory resolution of its stadium needs, it may inform the League Office and the stadium landlord or other relevant public authorities that it has reached a stalemate in those negotiations. Upon such a declaration, the League may elect to become directly involved in the negotiations."
3. Are allowed to negotiate "with a community outside its home territory" before Nos. 1 and 2 have been settled.
Among issues spelled out the NFL's policy are "whether the League's collective interests (which include, for example, the League's television interests, the League's interest in strong and geographically distributed franchises, the League's interest in securing attractive stadium facilities in which to play its games, and the League's interest in having financially viable franchises) would be advanced or harmed by allowing a club to leave its assigned home territory to assume a League-owned opportunity in another community. These collective interests generally include having clubs in the country’s most populous areas, taking into account competitive entertainment alternatives, stadium options, and other factors."
Once all of the above criteria have been met and an owner decides to move the process goes thusly:
1. Ownership notifies the commissioner in writing of its intent to move and publishes a "notice in newspapers of general circulation within the incumbent community."
2. The notice must include a list of reasons to support the relocation and address a) how well the team has tried to serve "its principal obligation of effectively representing the NFL and serving the fans;" b) fan loyalty and support; c) stadium inadequacies and the community's willingness to remedy them or build a new one; d) how much public money the team has received; e) revenues or net operating losses that threaten the franchise; f) degree of good-faith negotiations; g) how much the team has influenced the need to relocate; h) any other NFL clubs in the current city; i) any other NFL clubs in the new city; j) whether league business will be "advanced or adversely affected" by relocation; k) the impact of relocation on scheduling games or on travel; l) how a move would "adversely affect a current or anticipated League revenue or expense stream (for example, network television)."
3. The commissioner evaluates the proposal and reports to the other 31 owners.
4. "Interested parties" are given the chance to provide commentary about the proposed move, "including at a public hearing conducted by the League in the community from which the team seeks to relocate."
5. The proposal will be presented to the NFL owners "for action in accordance with the Constitution and Bylaws, either at a Special Meeting of the League held for that purpose or at the Annual Meeting."
6. The owners vote, with three-fourths approval -- 24 teams -- necessary to allow relocation.
The policy states: "If a club’s proposal to relocate to a new home territory is approved, the relocating club will ordinarily be expected to pay a transfer fee to the League."
Note the use of "ordinarily."
"The transfer fee will compensate other member clubs of the League for the loss of the opportunity appropriated by the relocating club and/or the enhancement (if any) in the value of the franchise resulting from the move

."arbitration ruling only allows the Rams to break their lease and that alone isn't enough to satisfy relocation but what does is that their hasn't been any serious discussions in regards to a new stadium.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the NFL needs saint Louis? no one at the games in a brand new downtown Los Angeles stadium?

Commentary St Louis Rams And The NFL Need Each Other - Arch Authority - A St. Louis Sports Site - Cardinals Rams Blues and more 

Love how they were clever enough to word there THE 22ND LARGEST MEDIA MARKET IN THE COUNTRY and yet he says the NFL needs saint Louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SAN DIEGO RAMPS UP FOR NEW CHARGERS VENUE.

L.A. NFL stadium rivals sink big cash into Brown bid San Diego Reader


----------



## Rotagilla

gawdalmighty...38 PAGES...

Look..if the rams don't go back, tell ya what..you can have the saints...we're done with them anyway.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rotagilla said:


> gawdalmighty...38 PAGES...
> 
> Look..if the rams don't go back, tell ya what..you can have the saints...we're done with them anyway.


oh they're coming back baby.
mark your calendar.on feb 15th 2015 the announcement is expected to be made they will be coming back to LA.

naw don't want your saints.I am so happy that the  LA group that was talking about bringing an expansion team to LA  in the late 90's was never serious about doing so,that they lost out to the Texans because I never wanted LA to have an just any team,not your saints,not an expansion team,nobody except the Rams.

I would  just rather LA have no NFL team than have any other team than the Rams.there were fair weather fans for years out there saying-"I just want a team."

those kind of fans should not be allowed to ever come to any future LA RAM games.they are sellouts taking ANY team and are not true Ram fans.

I myself am just so happy the Rams are coming back next year I don't care if they go 0-16.they could go winless like the raiders appear to be headed this year and that don't matter to me.

I will just be so happy they are back there where they belong I wont miss a single one of their games next year.

when the Rams left LA,I switched to the chargers and they will always be my favorite team in the AFC.that will never change.But as much as I love the chargers,I don't even want THEM in LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Without the money to cover it themselves,the STL CVC has to ask for money from the regional convention center.lol

Dome owners pay Rams arbitration costs Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bring Back the Rams on Twitter So the Rams need to win in order to get more fans to show up What happened to supporting the team no matter what http t.co MAvehdjqa0


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Bring Back the Rams on Twitter So the Rams need to win in order to get more fans to show up What happened to supporting the team no matter what http t.co MAvehdjqa0


 
So, the Rams need to win in order to get more fans to show up? What happened to supporting the team no matter what?
EXACTLY.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Is L.A. the place for the NFL It x2019 s hard to tell

At the moment the Rams sit at atop the list because of their standstill with their current stadium, the Edward Jones Dome.
Earlier this year, city leaders rejected $700 million in publicly funded upgrades sought by the Rams to satisfy a clause they negotiated upon re-locating to St. Louis from Anaheim in 1995.
The lease requires the dome — which opened when the Rams arrived from Southern California in 1995 — remain among the top quarter of the 32 NFL stadiums.
In rejecting the required price tag to meet that stipulation, St. Louis triggered a clause that enables the Rams to break their 30-year lease after the 2014 season


----------



## Billo_Really

The Rams are coming back to LA!

I okay'd the move about a half-hour ago.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billo_Really said:


> The Rams are coming back to LA!
> 
> I okay'd the move about a half-hour ago.


 
they are definetley coming back and people like huggy and the other saint louis apologists who came on here and INSISTED they are going to be in saint louis next year,are going to owe me a grave apology for their behaviour and refusal to look at the facts i presented back then.

people like huggy and the other siant louis apologists,cant comprehend what this paragprah here below means.lol.

In rejecting the required price tag to meet that stipulation, St. Louis triggered a clause that enables the Rams to break their 30-year lease after the 2014 season


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the NFL and saint louis need each other,really?

Commentary St Louis Rams And The NFL Need Each Other - Arch Authority - A St. Louis Sports Site - Cardinals Rams Blues and more 

The NFL is a smart business, they know they can’t alienate the 22nd largest media market in the country. The Rams belong to St. Louis. The most success that franchise

that was very clever of them to make in bold big letters THE 22ND LARGEST MEDIA MARKET IN THE COUNTRY and they are trying to tell us saint louis and the NFL need each other?

The St Louis Rams may not be the St Louis Rams for long. The Edward Jones Dome owners on Tuesday said they were hopeful that the Rams will be able to get a deal done to stay in St. Louis. Being hopeful and being certain are two very different things.

so very true.


LA loves winners but will not support losers. 

the saint louis media of course streches the truth here mixing in a lie with a lot of truth.yes LA loves winners but they WILL support the rams even when they are losing,there is a reason why they were therefor 50 years.great fan support. they just wont support the raiders.even the year they won the superbowl out there the fan support wasnt that great.and when they started losing,that place was half empty all the time,not so with the rams.rams belong in LA ,Raiders blong in oakland,simple as that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

19 years ago today sunday december 24th,1994,the LOS ANGELES RAMS played their last gameas the LOS ANGELES RAMS at anaheim stadium against the washington redskins.

It Was Sad Day at the Big A for Rams Fans - Los Angeles Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bring back the los angeles rams are often at odds with bernie miklasz regarding the rams future but in this case,they are in total agreement with him.lol

Bernie Deacon would be proud of Quinn Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

nothing to see in above article.^


----------



## mdk

Do you think the Jacksonville Jaguars will relocate as well? I suspect the Rams will leaving for LA but I am not sure where the Jags would go if they relocate?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mdk said:


> Do you think the Jacksonville Jaguars will relocate as well? I suspect the Rams will leaving for LA but I am not sure where the Jags would go if they relocate?


 
they MIGHT in the future.some people have said they might be the next NFL franchise that relocates to saint louis down the road sometime maybe in the next 5 to 10 years.

They shoudl move to saint louis and Bill Bidwell in arizona should be forced to give the name back to that city to the jaguars and keep a football team in arizona just rename them the firebirds.its great to see the rams coming back to LA as it was the raiders going back to oakland.

that always gave me hope to cling on to that they would someday come back.Just wish somehow the colts would go back to baltimore and the cardinals back to saint louis.there shoudl be some kind of law against moving teams liek that.its a fucked up world they are allowed to do that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

stadium free agency begins in 2015 for the rams.the smart ones in STL know that stan kroenke will exercise all his options.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

stan is counting his pennys-

Saint Louis fans should keep that in mind as the team, the city and the state of Missouri remain at an impasse over the Rams’ future in the region. If Kroenke is willing to fight over a $400,000 tax refund,


Making sense of the St. Louis Rams tax claims RAMS TALK OFFICIAL WEBSITE FOR LATEST ST. LOUIS RAMS NEWS


----------



## mdk

9/11 inside job said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the Jacksonville Jaguars will relocate as well? I suspect the Rams will leaving for LA but I am not sure where the Jags would go if they relocate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they MIGHT in the future.some people have said they might be the next NFL franchise that relocates to saint louis down the road sometime maybe in the next 5 to 10 years.
> 
> They shoudl move to saint louis and Bill Bidwell in arizona should be forced to give the name back to that city to the jaguars and keep a football team in arizona just rename them the firebirds.its great to see the rams coming back to LA as it was the raiders going back to oakland.
> 
> that always gave me hope to cling on to that they would someday come back.Just wish somehow the colts would go back to baltimore and the cardinals back to saint louis.there shoudl be some kind of law against moving teams liek that.its a fucked up world they are allowed to do that.
Click to expand...


I don't see Arizona having to relinquish their name if St. Louis does in fact get a team. They'll more then likely craft a whole new brand instead. 

I hate that teams get bounced all over of the nation but I am not sure a law is the answer. It would be like forcing a company to keep a location open despite the fact it is losing the owner money.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mdk said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the Jacksonville Jaguars will relocate as well? I suspect the Rams will leaving for LA but I am not sure where the Jags would go if they relocate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they MIGHT in the future.some people have said they might be the next NFL franchise that relocates to saint louis down the road sometime maybe in the next 5 to 10 years.
> 
> They shoudl move to saint louis and Bill Bidwell in arizona should be forced to give the name back to that city to the jaguars and keep a football team in arizona just rename them the firebirds.its great to see the rams coming back to LA as it was the raiders going back to oakland.
> 
> that always gave me hope to cling on to that they would someday come back.Just wish somehow the colts would go back to baltimore and the cardinals back to saint louis.there shoudl be some kind of law against moving teams liek that.its a fucked up world they are allowed to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see Arizona having to relinquish their name if St. Louis does in fact get a team. They'll more then likely craft a whole new brand instead.
> 
> I hate that teams get bounced all over of the nation but I am not sure a law is the answer. It would be like forcing a company to keep a location open despite the fact it is losing the owner money.
Click to expand...

 
 In this fucked up world,Arizona wont have to relinquish their name like they should HAVE to.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

according to the ST Louis post dispatch,not only are fans in STL not attending games,they arent even watching them either.lol.

Media Views Rams losing their flock of TV viewers Entertainment


----------



## mdk

9/11 inside job said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the Jacksonville Jaguars will relocate as well? I suspect the Rams will leaving for LA but I am not sure where the Jags would go if they relocate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they MIGHT in the future.some people have said they might be the next NFL franchise that relocates to saint louis down the road sometime maybe in the next 5 to 10 years.
> 
> They shoudl move to saint louis and Bill Bidwell in arizona should be forced to give the name back to that city to the jaguars and keep a football team in arizona just rename them the firebirds.its great to see the rams coming back to LA as it was the raiders going back to oakland.
> 
> that always gave me hope to cling on to that they would someday come back.Just wish somehow the colts would go back to baltimore and the cardinals back to saint louis.there shoudl be some kind of law against moving teams liek that.its a fucked up world they are allowed to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see Arizona having to relinquish their name if St. Louis does in fact get a team. They'll more then likely craft a whole new brand instead.
> 
> I hate that teams get bounced all over of the nation but I am not sure a law is the answer. It would be like forcing a company to keep a location open despite the fact it is losing the owner money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in In this fucked up world,Arizona wont have to relinquish their name like they should HAVE to.
Click to expand...


I really don't see that happening. I don't even support such an act at this point. Likely a whole new brand will be created.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mdk said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the Jacksonville Jaguars will relocate as well? I suspect the Rams will leaving for LA but I am not sure where the Jags would go if they relocate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they MIGHT in the future.some people have said they might be the next NFL franchise that relocates to saint louis down the road sometime maybe in the next 5 to 10 years.
> 
> They shoudl move to saint louis and Bill Bidwell in arizona should be forced to give the name back to that city to the jaguars and keep a football team in arizona just rename them the firebirds.its great to see the rams coming back to LA as it was the raiders going back to oakland.
> 
> that always gave me hope to cling on to that they would someday come back.Just wish somehow the colts would go back to baltimore and the cardinals back to saint louis.there shoudl be some kind of law against moving teams liek that.its a fucked up world they are allowed to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see Arizona having to relinquish their name if St. Louis does in fact get a team. They'll more then likely craft a whole new brand instead.
> 
> I hate that teams get bounced all over of the nation but I am not sure a law is the answer. It would be like forcing a company to keep a location open despite the fact it is losing the owner money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in In this fucked up world,Arizona wont have to relinquish their name like they should HAVE to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't see that happening. I don't even support such an act at this point. Likely a whole new brand will be created.
Click to expand...

 support what act,the jags moving out of jacksonville,is that what you mean?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA mayor eric garcetti -were not going to fall into the trap of other cities that have taken money out of librarys-


----------



## mdk

9/11 inside job said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think the Jacksonville Jaguars will relocate as well? I suspect the Rams will leaving for LA but I am not sure where the Jags would go if they relocate?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they MIGHT in the future.some people have said they might be the next NFL franchise that relocates to saint louis down the road sometime maybe in the next 5 to 10 years.
> 
> They shoudl move to saint louis and Bill Bidwell in arizona should be forced to give the name back to that city to the jaguars and keep a football team in arizona just rename them the firebirds.its great to see the rams coming back to LA as it was the raiders going back to oakland.
> 
> that always gave me hope to cling on to that they would someday come back.Just wish somehow the colts would go back to baltimore and the cardinals back to saint louis.there shoudl be some kind of law against moving teams liek that.its a fucked up world they are allowed to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't see Arizona having to relinquish their name if St. Louis does in fact get a team. They'll more then likely craft a whole new brand instead.
> 
> I hate that teams get bounced all over of the nation but I am not sure a law is the answer. It would be like forcing a company to keep a location open despite the fact it is losing the owner money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in In this fucked up world,Arizona wont have to relinquish their name like they should HAVE to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't see that happening. I don't even support such an act at this point. Likely a whole new brand will be created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> support what act,the jags moving out of jacksonville,is that what you mean?
Click to expand...


The Jags moving out of Jacksonville and Arizona having to forfeit their name, if it every came to that of course. I wouldn't want the Jags to leave but I am not sure a law could force them to stay either.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mdk said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> they MIGHT in the future.some people have said they might be the next NFL franchise that relocates to saint louis down the road sometime maybe in the next 5 to 10 years.
> 
> They shoudl move to saint louis and Bill Bidwell in arizona should be forced to give the name back to that city to the jaguars and keep a football team in arizona just rename them the firebirds.its great to see the rams coming back to LA as it was the raiders going back to oakland.
> 
> that always gave me hope to cling on to that they would someday come back.Just wish somehow the colts would go back to baltimore and the cardinals back to saint louis.there shoudl be some kind of law against moving teams liek that.its a fucked up world they are allowed to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see Arizona having to relinquish their name if St. Louis does in fact get a team. They'll more then likely craft a whole new brand instead.
> 
> I hate that teams get bounced all over of the nation but I am not sure a law is the answer. It would be like forcing a company to keep a location open despite the fact it is losing the owner money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in In this fucked up world,Arizona wont have to relinquish their name like they should HAVE to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't see that happening. I don't even support such an act at this point. Likely a whole new brand will be created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> support what act,the jags moving out of jacksonville,is that what you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jags moving out of Jacksonville and Arizona having to forfeit their name, if it every came to that of course. I wouldn't want the Jags to leave but I am not sure a law could force them to stay either.
Click to expand...

 dude arizona  in a JUST world would  give up their name and give it back to saint louis..it wasnt right they were allowed to move away.arizona stole something from them that did not belong to them just like saint louis stole something that did not belong to them and is being returned where it RIGHTFULLY belongs. arizona can have a team,just not one that they stole from sometone else,the cards belong in saint louis and that team in arizona should have a new name like arizona firebirds,coyotes,or rattlers,something like that dude.


----------



## Papageorgio

So, what is being said is that teams should stay in there original cities? 

In every case? Baltimore, St Louis, Arizona and all the rest of the cases, the teams should never have moved? 

Why? Why is moving a team that isn't supported wrong?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here^.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mdk said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> they MIGHT in the future.some people have said they might be the next NFL franchise that relocates to saint louis down the road sometime maybe in the next 5 to 10 years.
> 
> They shoudl move to saint louis and Bill Bidwell in arizona should be forced to give the name back to that city to the jaguars and keep a football team in arizona just rename them the firebirds.its great to see the rams coming back to LA as it was the raiders going back to oakland.
> 
> that always gave me hope to cling on to that they would someday come back.Just wish somehow the colts would go back to baltimore and the cardinals back to saint louis.there shoudl be some kind of law against moving teams liek that.its a fucked up world they are allowed to do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see Arizona having to relinquish their name if St. Louis does in fact get a team. They'll more then likely craft a whole new brand instead.
> 
> I hate that teams get bounced all over of the nation but I am not sure a law is the answer. It would be like forcing a company to keep a location open despite the fact it is losing the owner money.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> in In this fucked up world,Arizona wont have to relinquish their name like they should HAVE to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I really don't see that happening. I don't even support such an act at this point. Likely a whole new brand will be created.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> support what act,the jags moving out of jacksonville,is that what you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Jags moving out of Jacksonville and Arizona having to forfeit their name, if it every came to that of course. I wouldn't want the Jags to leave but I am not sure a law could force them to stay either.
Click to expand...

thank god the NFL doesnt think like the same way about that as you do.while i agree that the jags should not have to give up their name,i wouldnt shed a tear if the jags moved to saint louis and became the cardinals and arizona had to give up their name since again,arizona took something from saint louis that did not belong to them and are thieves.

plus the jags are dead last in atteandance,ranked 32 out of all the 32 teams,they dont support their team out there so i wouldnt feel sorry to see them lose their team.

and guess what? thats another reason the rams are rightfully so moving back to LA cause saint louis doesnt support their team either,they are second to last in attendance ranked 31st with the jags being the ONLY one ahead of them as far as the worst attenadance.

THEIR home opener drew like 35,000 people for the 65,000 seating capacity in saint louis.thats embarrassing.

so thank god the NFL doesnt think like YOU do. otherwise I wouldnt be getting back my RAMS in LA where they BELONG next year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

a much,much older video but still interesting.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wow here is an even much older video on it.from 5 years ago,as you can see,LA has been serious about this for the past 5 years and thankfully,its the RAMS who belong there, that are going back.that guy was a phophet saying -it looks like the NFL may be coming back to los angles in the near future.2015 baby


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Oakland Raiders were born and raised in the bay area and moving them back 2 L.A is stupid you here all this talk about heading in right direction well L.A is the wrong direction Oakland has stuck by there team during the worst times and now going into a better season with good times 4 the Raiders now wanting to go Hollywood is unacceptable we deserve a new stadium in Oakland

damn right.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

well I ve detailed throughout this whole thread how the raiders thank god,are off the list to LA,so are the chargers os its just the rams,yahoo!!!  the talk has all been the chargers,the rams and the raiders.well the chargers just like the raiders,are off the list as well as you can hear.they have had many chances to move out there the last fews but did not cause their owner is a class guy and wants to stay in san diego.

 
as you can see below from these videos,there was some talk prior to that on the chargers moving to LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

since a certain sportswriter from saint louis is gleefully pulling out quotes from five years ago to tear down LA's love for their rams,there's this-

NFL Hall-of-Famer -- Not EVERYONE Loved Al Davis TMZ.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> well I ve detailed throughout this whole thread how the raiders thank god,are off the list to LA,so are the chargers os its just the rams,yahoo!!!  the talk has all been the chargers,the rams and the raiders.well the chargers just like the raiders,are off the list as well as you can hear.they have had many chances to move out there the last fews but did not cause their owner is a class guy and wants to stay in san diego.
> 
> 
> as you can see below from these videos,there was some talk prior to that on the chargers moving to LA.


 

this more than anything else,is why the chargers are thankfully,staying in san diego.

San Diego CA - A Beautiful City - YouTube


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> well I ve detailed throughout this whole thread how the raiders thank god,are off the list to LA,so are the chargers os its just the rams,yahoo!!!  the talk has all been the chargers,the rams and the raiders.well the chargers just like the raiders,are off the list as well as you can hear.they have had many chances to move out there the last fews but did not cause their owner is a class guy and wants to stay in san diego.
> 
> 
> as you can see below from these videos,there was some talk prior to that on the chargers moving to LA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this more than anything else,is why the chargers are thankfully,staying in san diego.
> 
> San Diego CA - A Beautiful City - YouTube
Click to expand...

that was a san diego video,but these two LA videos are much more exciting.

Classic Rams Intro I Love LA - YouTube

Randy Newman- I Iove L.A. - YouTube


----------



## LA RAM FAN

whats great is the 49er fans even want the rams back in LA because there has been no rivalry with them ever since they left.at this years game in san fran,niner fans were chanting BEAT LA,BEAT LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

repeat a lie often enough and it becomes the truth to some people-such as the saint louis post for instance.they propagate the lie that the rams left LA because they did not have great fan support.they left because the owner was a bitch who murdered her husband so she could take over the team and being the showgirl she was form saint louis,move them there to her hometown.If carrol rosenbloom her husband she had murdered off was still alive today,they never would have left Los angeles.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

funny that this picture that was taken of a rams player in saint louis,never made the sports pages in saint louis.could it be because the photoe showed a rams fan with a sign that said FUTURE LOS ANGELES RAMS SEASON TICKET HOLDER?

Tavon Austin posed with L.A. Rams fans the Post-Dispatch is ON IT - Turf Show Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

apparently,current St Louis Rams players are not allowed to have fans in Los Angeles.

Twitter Tuesday Overreacting to Tavon Austin 8217 s 8220 LA agenda 8221 St. Louis Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Now with a superiour court ruling in their favor,the renovated rose bowl will certainly be in play as a temporary site while waiting for their new stadium to be built.

Judge rules for Pasadena in NFL lawsuit filed by Rose Bowl neighbors


----------



## LA RAM FAN

asked if rams pr man  kevin demoff can say that the Rams will be in saint louis for the 2015 season he answered-


Rams Park Lunch Jan 24th Demoff Rams ON DEMAND

funny how he is beating around the bush saying he will have to wait till march 2015 for a definete answer.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"we can do this,we just need our team.I hope its the Rams for the future football team in LA."

thanks,mayor eric garcetti for supporting the return of L.A.'S TRUE NFL TEAM!!! on KNX1070 too bad its not availaible for downloading.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA Ram fans in southern california will decided whether the Rams are a good fit for Los Angeles,thank you very much.

BEHIND ENEMY LINES Do the Rams Fit in LA insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife The Waiting Room with Jawaad Hasan

This little story really seems to prove my point. Seems St. Louis has a case of "City-Envy." Remember, in this case, size will always count.

St. Louis Admit it. You 8217 re worried about the 8220 L.A. 8221 Rams. On Any Given Sports Day

understand this is a humor piece, but you gotta love when a tourist visits Hollywood, rubs elbows with a bunch of transplants (ironically many of em are probably from the Midwest), and then declares the Rams a bad fit for the city's 9-10 million blue-collar residents. You're right, that isn't so scientific. BTW All L.A. teams are near the top of their leagues in attendance, not sure where you came up with "pathetic"....LA might be confusing to an outsider though, after all, people come here from all over the world, so not all of them are any one way. But if you head down to Dodger Stadium, the Coliseum, or Staples Center all the natives show up and represent. I'd say more so than St Louis, which seems more like a front running town than L.A. Hope you had a nice trip.

That's what's great about Los Angeles a.k.a. The Entertainment Capitol of the World. On a Sunday Autumn -even Winter - morning you can head out to Malibu and hit the waves and be back home in plenty of time to get to the stadium for the one p.m. kickoff.
Going to a football game on a Sunday afternoon should be one of the options Los Angelenoes have to choose from. We've done it successfully before and we'll do it again soon.
In 1993, St. Louis made the mistake of counting its proverbial chickens before they hatched by building a stadium before securing a team almost throwing away millions of tax-payer dollars. In Los Angeles we're more prudent than that. Farmer Field is shovel-ready. But we won't dig until a team says we want to move to L.A. Then and only then will we break ground. You probably didn't make it to the Coliseum or the Rose Bowl on your trek "behind enemy lines" because those two facilities would work just fine as temporary homes for the Rams until Farmers Field is completed.
St. Louis has complete "City Envy."


could not have said it better myself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Game changer?

A return of L.A. Rams Owner is said to buy possible stadium site - Los Angeles Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

THIS IS A HIGH STAKES POKER GAME AND STAN KROENKE IS HOLDING "ALL" THE CARDS....

thats priceless in the video how they say -the city and his team have stopped talking and-the NFL and 75% of the owners have to give him the blessing.Like they arent going to do so.Like thats REALLY  a roadblock for him

L.A. land sale raises stakes in Rams stadium talks News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sports writer jason cole-

Jason Cole‏@JasonPhilCole
@rpister @LATimesfarmer a team will return to LA sometime in next 4 yrs. Rams are good bet because kroenke has deepest pockets, nfl support


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yes he did-

Confirmed The Owner of the St. Louis Rams Just Bought a Potential NFL Stadium Site in Inglewood - Mindblowing - Curbed LA


----------



## LA RAM FAN

you'll be hearing more from these guys for the next 12 months-

Group wants to put the Los Angeles back into the Rams - ESPN Los Angeles


----------



## mdk

I guess I see it differently then you do. If a fan base of the city will not support the team then they team has a right to move to greener pastures. Even if the product is bad and the team is playing terribly a real fan attends those games regardless. I just recently watch the Pirates make the playoffs for two years in a row after a 20 year drought. I still put my butt in the stadium year despite the fact they didn't produce a winning record since I was in grammar school.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mdk said:


> I guess I see it differently then you do. If a fan base of the city will not support the team then they team has a right to move to greener pastures. Even if the product is bad and the team is playing terribly a real fan attends those games regardless. I just recently watch the Pirates make the playoffs for two years in a row after a 20 year drought. I still put my butt in the stadium year despite the fact they didn't produce a winning record since I was in grammar school.





mdk said:


> I guess I see it differently then you do. If a fan base of the city will not support the team then they team has a right to move to greener pastures. Even if the product is bad and the team is playing terribly a real fan attends those games regardless. I just recently watch the Pirates make the playoffs for two years in a row after a 20 year drought. I still put my butt in the stadium year despite the fact they didn't produce a winning record since I was in grammar school.





mdk said:


> I guess I see it differently then you do. If a fan base of the city will not support the team then they team has a right to move to greener pastures. Even if the product is bad and the team is playing terribly a real fan attends those games regardless. I just recently watch the Pirates make the playoffs for two years in a row after a 20 year drought. I still put my butt in the stadium year despite the fact they didn't produce a winning record since I was in grammar school.


well no I agree with you there.I have done the same thing with the royals the past 20 years till they had only their fsecond winning record thepast 20 years before making it to the playoffs for the first tiem in 29 years this past year. but thorough the worst times,i always put my butt in the seats as well. all Im saying is thats just plain wrong for arizona to keep the cardinals there and not give the name back to saint louis cause again they stole something that did not belong to them.they can have another team but not the cardinals,thats just plain wrong for them to keep the team name there since it belongs to the cardinals and they stole it from them.


----------



## mdk

9/11 inside job said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I see it differently then you do. If a fan base of the city will not support the team then they team has a right to move to greener pastures. Even if the product is bad and the team is playing terribly a real fan attends those games regardless. I just recently watch the Pirates make the playoffs for two years in a row after a 20 year drought. I still put my butt in the stadium year despite the fact they didn't produce a winning record since I was in grammar school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I see it differently then you do. If a fan base of the city will not support the team then they team has a right to move to greener pastures. Even if the product is bad and the team is playing terribly a real fan attends those games regardless. I just recently watch the Pirates make the playoffs for two years in a row after a 20 year drought. I still put my butt in the stadium year despite the fact they didn't produce a winning record since I was in grammar school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I see it differently then you do. If a fan base of the city will not support the team then they team has a right to move to greener pastures. Even if the product is bad and the team is playing terribly a real fan attends those games regardless. I just recently watch the Pirates make the playoffs for two years in a row after a 20 year drought. I still put my butt in the stadium year despite the fact they didn't produce a winning record since I was in grammar school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well no I agree with you there.I have done the same thing with the royals the past 20 years till they had only their fsecond winning record thepast 20 years before making it to the playoffs for the first tiem in 29 years this past year. but thorough the worst times,i always put my butt in the seats as well. all Im saying is thats just plain wrong for arizona to keep the cardinals there and not give the name back to saint louis cause again they stole something that did not belong to them.they can have another team but not the cardinals,thats just plain wrong for them to keep the team name there since it belongs to the cardinals and they stole it from them.
Click to expand...


Arizona didn't steal anything. The city of St Louis and it's citizens do not own the brand, the NFL and the owner of the team owns the brand. It sucks but they are in the business of making money. Besides, using your thought process, the Cards brand would be owned by Chicago. St. Louis stole the team name from the Windy City.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mdk said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I see it differently then you do. If a fan base of the city will not support the team then they team has a right to move to greener pastures. Even if the product is bad and the team is playing terribly a real fan attends those games regardless. I just recently watch the Pirates make the playoffs for two years in a row after a 20 year drought. I still put my butt in the stadium year despite the fact they didn't produce a winning record since I was in grammar school.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I see it differently then you do. If a fan base of the city will not support the team then they team has a right to move to greener pastures. Even if the product is bad and the team is playing terribly a real fan attends those games regardless. I just recently watch the Pirates make the playoffs for two years in a row after a 20 year drought. I still put my butt in the stadium year despite the fact they didn't produce a winning record since I was in grammar school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I see it differently then you do. If a fan base of the city will not support the team then they team has a right to move to greener pastures. Even if the product is bad and the team is playing terribly a real fan attends those games regardless. I just recently watch the Pirates make the playoffs for two years in a row after a 20 year drought. I still put my butt in the stadium year despite the fact they didn't produce a winning record since I was in grammar school.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> well no I agree with you there.I have done the same thing with the royals the past 20 years till they had only their fsecond winning record thepast 20 years before making it to the playoffs for the first tiem in 29 years this past year. but thorough the worst times,i always put my butt in the seats as well. all Im saying is thats just plain wrong for arizona to keep the cardinals there and not give the name back to saint louis cause again they stole something that did not belong to them.they can have another team but not the cardinals,thats just plain wrong for them to keep the team name there since it belongs to the cardinals and they stole it from them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Arizona didn't steal anything. The city of St Louis and it's citizens do not own the brand, the NFL and the owner of the team owns the brand. It sucks but they are in the business of making money. Besides, using your thought process, the Cards brand would be owned by Chicago. St. Louis stole the team name from the Windy City.
Click to expand...


APPLES AND ORANGES.


maybe Arizona didn't steal it but that asshole Bill Bidwell did.He stole the cardinals from that city and their fans  and should be put behind bars for it.Its a fucked up world he is not.

I am so glad the Rams are going back to where they belong because when those two teams played,it was tough for me  to root for either one of them to win cause i hated them both since they were both thieves.Now it will be easy as pie to always root against the cardinals though  since the Rams are going back to their rightful home where they belong and LA is  taking back something that was stolen from them.

it wasn't stealing when the cards moved to saint louis though  because chicago did not care since they had the Bears and that was where they put all their support behind which is why they left because just like the chargers could not compete with the Rams for fan support out in LA their first year in existance,the cards could not compete with the Bears for fan support either.

The Rams had excellent support out there in LA though so saint louis had no right taking them. Same thing with the chiefs,they were originally the dallas texans but only stayed in dallas a couple years moving to kansas city and becoming the chiefs cause they could not compete for fan support  with the cowboys.

Saint Louis did not have another NFL team to cheer on when they lost the cardinals like chicago did when the cards left or dallas did when the chiefs moved to KC.Thats why I will laugh my ass off at the suffering of saint louis because they of all people, should know how it feels to lose something you care about taking the rams away from LA and embracing them.they never deserved them in the first place either cause the first four years there when they had losing seasons,that place was half empty all the time with horrible fan support.

btw,you never answered my question on am i right or am i  right that had your steelers left pittsburgh 20 years ago to  play in arizona and you knew they were coming back to pittsburgh next year,would you STILL not be in support of the NFL's decision to bring the steelers back to pittsburgh next year and would you STILL say that arizona should not have to give up their team name? I dont think so.


----------



## Papageorgio

mdk said:


> Arizona didn't steal anything. The city of St Louis and it's citizens do not own the brand, the NFL and the owner of the team owns the brand. It sucks but they are in the business of making money. Besides, using your thought process, the Cards brand would be owned by Chicago. St. Louis stole the team name from the Windy City.



What I find amusing, under his own logic, the Rams really belong in Cleveland. That's where they were first founded and their first city.

My opinion, it sucks to lose a team, however it's an owners right to move a team.


----------



## mdk

Papageorgio said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona didn't steal anything. The city of St Louis and it's citizens do not own the brand, the NFL and the owner of the team owns the brand. It sucks but they are in the business of making money. Besides, using your thought process, the Cards brand would be owned by Chicago. St. Louis stole the team name from the Windy City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing, under his own logic, the Rams really belong in Cleveland. That's where they were first founded and their first city.
> 
> My opinion, it sucks to lose a team, however it's an owners right to move a team.
Click to expand...


This pretty much sums up my view on the matter rather nicely.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mdk said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona didn't steal anything. The city of St Louis and it's citizens do not own the brand, the NFL and the owner of the team owns the brand. It sucks but they are in the business of making money. Besides, using your thought process, the Cards brand would be owned by Chicago. St. Louis stole the team name from the Windy City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing, under his own logic, the Rams really belong in Cleveland. That's where they were first founded and their first city.
> 
> My opinion, it sucks to lose a team, however it's an owners right to move a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This pretty much sums up my view on the matter rather nicely.
Click to expand...


so I assume I am wrong and you would actually not want the steelers returned back to you where they rightfully belong from arizona? seriously? thats what i gathered foem your previous post and since you didnt answer the question.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona didn't steal anything. The city of St Louis and it's citizens do not own the brand, the NFL and the owner of the team owns the brand. It sucks but they are in the business of making money. Besides, using your thought process, the Cards brand would be owned by Chicago. St. Louis stole the team name from the Windy City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing, under his own logic, the Rams really belong in Cleveland. That's where they were first founded and their first city.
> 
> My opinion, it sucks to lose a team, however it's an owners right to move a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This pretty much sums up my view on the matter rather nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so I assume I am wrong and you would actually not want the steelers returned back to you where they rightfully belong from arizona? seriously? thats what i gathered foem your previous post and since you didnt answer the question.
Click to expand...


Steelers are originally from Pittsburgh, Art Rooney started them there in 1933.


----------



## mdk

9/11 inside job said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona didn't steal anything. The city of St Louis and it's citizens do not own the brand, the NFL and the owner of the team owns the brand. It sucks but they are in the business of making money. Besides, using your thought process, the Cards brand would be owned by Chicago. St. Louis stole the team name from the Windy City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing, under his own logic, the Rams really belong in Cleveland. That's where they were first founded and their first city.
> 
> My opinion, it sucks to lose a team, however it's an owners right to move a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This pretty much sums up my view on the matter rather nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so I assume I am wrong and you would actually not want the steelers returned back to you where they rightfully belong from arizona? seriously? thats what i gathered foem your previous post and since you didnt answer the question.
Click to expand...


My fan base has supported the team and filled the stadiums even when the team stunk up the place. I am not too worried about the Steelers every leaving my city so the questions is silly. The surest way to keep a team is to not be fair weather fans because the NFL/owners own the brand and not the city and its people.


----------



## Papageorgio

mdk said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona didn't steal anything. The city of St Louis and it's citizens do not own the brand, the NFL and the owner of the team owns the brand. It sucks but they are in the business of making money. Besides, using your thought process, the Cards brand would be owned by Chicago. St. Louis stole the team name from the Windy City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing, under his own logic, the Rams really belong in Cleveland. That's where they were first founded and their first city.
> 
> My opinion, it sucks to lose a team, however it's an owners right to move a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This pretty much sums up my view on the matter rather nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so I assume I am wrong and you would actually not want the steelers returned back to you where they rightfully belong from arizona? seriously? thats what i gathered foem your previous post and since you didnt answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My fan base has supported the team and filled the stadiums even when the team stunk up the place. I am not too worried about the Steelers every leaving my city so the questions is silly. The surest way to keep a team is to not be fair weather fans because the NFL/owners own the brand and not the city and its people.
Click to expand...


Thanks that makes sense now, thanks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mdk said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona didn't steal anything. The city of St Louis and it's citizens do not own the brand, the NFL and the owner of the team owns the brand. It sucks but they are in the business of making money. Besides, using your thought process, the Cards brand would be owned by Chicago. St. Louis stole the team name from the Windy City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing, under his own logic, the Rams really belong in Cleveland. That's where they were first founded and their first city.
> 
> My opinion, it sucks to lose a team, however it's an owners right to move a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This pretty much sums up my view on the matter rather nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so I assume I am wrong and you would actually not want the steelers returned back to you where they rightfully belong from arizona? seriously? thats what i gathered foem your previous post and since you didnt answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My fan base has supported the team and filled the stadiums even when the team stunk up the place. I am not too worried about the Steelers every leaving my city so the questions is silly. The surest way to keep a team is to not be fair weather fans because the NFL/owners own the brand and not the city and its people.
Click to expand...


No its not silly at all in the fact that the Raiders,Colts, Rams,Browns   and Oilers were all packing their stadiums selling out all their games as well  before  those A hole owners gave the fans the middle finger and left for another city so its a VERY relevent question that Im going to ask one more time which is-

-If Art Rooney wasnt the class guy that he is and was a jerk like those A hole owners all were and moved them to arizona 20 years ago despite the great turnouts from the crowds they were having because he wasnt able to get a new stadium like he wanted and was about to move them  back next year to pittsburgh,would you STILL be saying that arizona shouldnt have to give up their name? 

simple yes or no question.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

some people in saint louis are starting to see the light.

St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke buys 60 acres of land in Los Angeles - ESPN Los Angeles


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke buys 60 acres of land in Los Angeles - ESPN Los Angeles



Kroenke has not publicly discussed the stadium situation.

Gee I wonder why? lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

some people in saint louis are starting to see the light.

Burwell Kroenke ups the stadium ante Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

berine thinks saint louis aint got a thing to worry about.

Bernie video Rams owner buys land in LA Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

they said :silent stan" would build his own stadium in STL.it seems they were half right.he might build his own in LA.

Rams owner 8220 Silent Stan 8221 Kroenke finally raises his voice On Any Given Sports Day


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wow,very interesting,the patriots were going to bolt to saint Louis which is why all those seats in the dome are read instead of blue.

St. Louis Admit it. You 8217 re worried about the 8220 L.A. 8221 Rams. On Any Given Sports Day


----------



## LA RAM FAN

when asked about stan kroneke's land purchase STL mayor francis slay replied-"It got our attention,dont know what it means and I guess we'll have to wait and see what happens."

NFL commissioner Mayor Slay weigh in on future of Rams KMOV.com St. Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

EPSN sports nation poll today "which city would be a better home for the Rams?" the people have spoken.

ESPN Sports Nation Poll today... Which... - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams fans "In saint Louis " wont want to hear it,but they are the most likely franchise to relocate to southern California. Kroenke may be explosring the notion.And if he is,its a good thing for the NFL.The league is the most popular sport in the country and tapping into the Los Angeles market will generate instant exposure and revenue.

Goodell responds to L.A. Rams rumors Q


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Good morning,Los Angeles Rams fans,take a look back at the news of the past few days.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

A significant negative impact,and you can quote me,a huge percentage of our business comes from orange county and LA. meanwhile,the difficulty the Rams are having renovating the jones dome or negotiating a deal with city and state leaders on a new stadium could be sufficient evidence to prove they've explored all plausible avenues to stay in saint Louis.thus meeting the NFL's threshold for granting permission for relocation.

NFL in L.A. Rams owner Stan Kroenke x2019 s land purchase in Inglewood may help stars align for move


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kroenke is married to the daughter of walmarts co founder

Downtown L.A. is the best place for the NFL geographically,but if a team comes to any nearby city,it will be a win for Los Angeles.

http://abc7.com/archive/9415270/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I could throw in that Kroenke might be able to add $100 million or more annually to his bottom line and double the value of his NFL property in the process by moving to L.A.

Uh oh another L.A. Rams sighting Relax Stan Kroenke just picked up a few items and maybe a stadium site on his way home from the airport - St. Louis Magazine


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Prior to Kroenke's land purchase,I told people that the Rams failure to reach a deal with st Louis and Missouri politicians was not the end of the world as long as there were no viable options for the team to move to.an by viable options,I mean a city that has a new stadium.

There is little hope in the short run that the Rams will engage in along term deal to extend their lease in saint Louis once it expires after 2014.

Are The St. Louis Rams Headed West With Owner s Land Purchase In L.A - Forbes


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Former L.A. Rams pro bowl DB Leroy Irvin shares his thoughts on whether The Rams should return to Los Angeles.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Most of the writers I talked to this weekend at the superbowl think the Rams will be gone to Los Angeles in 2 to 4 years. Missiouri Governor Jay Nixon has been reaching out to stan kroenke but the Rams owner is not returning calls.hmmm,interesting.

Is Kroenke Not Returning Gov. Nixon s Calls insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife McKernan


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Arizona didn't steal anything. The city of St Louis and it's citizens do not own the brand, the NFL and the owner of the team owns the brand. It sucks but they are in the business of making money. Besides, using your thought process, the Cards brand would be owned by Chicago. St. Louis stole the team name from the Windy City.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find amusing, under his own logic, the Rams really belong in Cleveland. That's where they were first founded and their first city.
> 
> My opinion, it sucks to lose a team, however it's an owners right to move a team.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This pretty much sums up my view on the matter rather nicely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> so I assume I am wrong and you would actually not want the steelers returned back to you where they rightfully belong from arizona? seriously? thats what i gathered foem your previous post and since you didnt answer the question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My fan base has supported the team and filled the stadiums even when the team stunk up the place. I am not too worried about the Steelers every leaving my city so the questions is silly. The surest way to keep a team is to not be fair weather fans because the NFL/owners own the brand and not the city and its people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No its not silly at all in the fact that the Raiders,Colts, Rams,Browns   and Oilers were all packing their stadiums selling out all their games as well  before  those A hole owners gave the fans the middle finger and left for another city so its a VERY relevent question that Im going to ask one more time which is-
> 
> -If Art Rooney wasnt the class guy that he is and was a jerk like those A hole owners all were and moved them to arizona 20 years ago despite the great turnouts from the crowds they were having because he wasnt able to get a new stadium like he wanted and was about to move them  back next year to pittsburgh,would you STILL be saying that arizona shouldnt have to give up their name?
> 
> simple yes or no question.
Click to expand...

 hmmm,interesting that you were going back and forth with me on this yesterday but as soon as I asked you to give me a simple yes or no question you refused to answer it.could it be because your afraid it proves my point that its just plain idiotic to say that Arizona should not have to give up their team name to saint Louis?


----------



## Mad Scientist

The Forum parking lot is too small for a stadium and it's right in the flight path of LAX. That won't happen in a post 9/11 world. (as it said in yer article) The FAA is even restricting R/C model drones.

You article also says the NFL rules states that the Owner has to commit to "good faith bargaining". Not returning phone calls is not "good faith" but probably typical, douchebag NFL owner activity.


----------



## Papageorgio

Mad Scientist said:


> The Forum parking lot is too small for a stadium and it's right in the flight path of LAX. That won't happen in a post 9/11 world. (as it said in yer article) The FAA is even restricting R/C model drones.
> 
> You article also says the NFL rules states that the Owner has to commit to "good faith bargaining". Not returning phone calls is not "good faith" but probably typical, douchebag NFL owner activity.


Also the entire property is 60 acres, Dallas' stadium is on 140 acres.

I would think a city such as LA would be a big deal and at least 100 acres. 

The owner of the Rams is a real estate developer, he buys and sells property all over America. 

Los Angeles is getting an NFL team, probably two. 

The Chargers, the Raiders and the Rams are all contenders. They all have reasons that they are considered and all have reasons they are not. 

The Chargers have franchise rights, so they could make it very expensive for another team to come to the area. 

Where would a team play until a new stadium was built? There are road blocks for The Rose Bowl and Memorial Stadium. Dodger stadium has been called a short fix, but football in a baseball venue could be difficult. 

All in all, anything can happen and any team or teams could be the answer, the timeline is the question.

Lots have to happen and owners would have to approve.


----------



## Mad Scientist

The Chargers play the "We're moving" game almost every year to get a new stadium. The current one that was financed with SD Teachers Union Pensions (That's a fact) apparently isn't good enough. It's those expensive skyboxes don't you know! The Vikings play the same game with SoCal too. It's so boring and predictable. The same tired Sports Announcers try to hype up fan enthusiasm for an NFL team when there isn't any. It basically come down to how can the NFL owner bamboozle the city, and L.A. is weary of the NFL having been burned by that sh*bag Al Davis.

Not only is Dodger Stadium a sh*t venue, but it's in a lousy neighborhood (Echo Park, they just CALL it Chavez Ravine) and it has lousy access, just two narrow roads. Angel Stadium has much better access right off a freeway.

Yes, the city of L.A. may "get" a team or have one pushed on them, but that doesn't mean they actually want one. I've said that from the begining.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> The Chargers play the "We're moving" game almost every year to get a new stadium. The current one that was financed with SD Teachers Union Pensions (That's a fact) apparently isn't good enough. It's those expensive skyboxes don't you know! The Vikings play the same game with SoCal too. It's so boring and predictable. The same tired Sports Announcers try to hype up fan enthusiasm for an NFL team when there isn't any. It basically come down to how can the NFL owner bamboozle the city, and L.A. is weary of the NFL having been burned by that sh*bag Al Davis.
> 
> Not only is Dodger Stadium a sh*t venue, but it's in a lousy neighborhood (Echo Park, they just CALL it Chavez Ravine) and it has lousy access, just two narrow roads. Angel Stadium has much better access right off a freeway.
> 
> Yes, the city of L.A. may "get" a team or have one pushed on them, but that doesn't mean they actually want one. I've said that from the begining.


you being one of the posters that came on here and insisted the rams wont be moving back to LA next year,you are about to win first prize for jackass of the year award in the fact the announcers in the chargers/rams game were saying -who will be the first team to play in LA NEXT YEAR? talking about how the NFL plans to have a team in LA next year.

oh and even the media in saint louis who has been saying people like me are living in a fantasyworld saying they would be back in LA next year,even THEY have said they have some reliable sources in the NFL that have told them the rams will be back in LA next year. oh and if thats not enough,eric dickerson who still travels to rams games in saint louis,he said recently some officials in the rams organization have told him there is an excellent chance for them to be back in LA next year.

stan kroneke would be a complete idiot to keep them in saint louis when he can opt out of his lease after this year and leave to play in LA.there is no fan support for the rams in saint louis whatsoever,the majority of the fans that come to their games always greatly outnumber the home team.

this game in san diego this past week against them,i watched that game and when the rams had the first score,a touchdown,i saw hundreds of THOUSANDS of people jumping up and down cheering them on.i would say half the stadium was full of rams fans. so i would say what i heard later on was pretty accurate that the chargers sold 20,000 tickets to Ram fans in that game and they were LA RAM fans.

So much for the myth that LA does not support pro football.

oh and it looks like you missed the part how they mentioned the raiders relocating as well. what the media is doing is they know the rams are a lock for moving back to LA next year.so they are just trying to keep everybody in doubt by bring the chargers and raiders names into the mix.they are trying to play mind games with the public and for the uninformed like you who hasnt been following the situation closely,they got them all fooled.

problem is if you were a serous reseacher like myself on this,you would know they left out some key details wen talking about this such as forgetting to mention the fact that to relocate,you have to have the approval of the majority of the NFL owners to do so and the majority of them dont want the Raiders in LA.they dont want a davis owned raider franchise in LA.neither them or the LA city officials want them in LA so LA is out of the picture for the Raiders.

and as far as the chargers? dean spanos told the league a couple years ago to scratch them off the list.that they have no interest in moving and want to stay in san diego.His actions confirm that as well because unlike kroenke,spanos is not locked down in a stadium lease to where he has to stay in sain diego this year.He has been playing on a lease to lease basis and has had NUMEROUS chances to move to LA but has not.so there is no reason to not believe him that he is telling the truth when he says he wants to stay in san diego.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> The Chargers play the "We're moving" game almost every year to get a new stadium. The current one that was financed with SD Teachers Union Pensions (That's a fact) apparently isn't good enough. It's those expensive skyboxes don't you know! The Vikings play the same game with SoCal too. It's so boring and predictable. The same tired Sports Announcers try to hype up fan enthusiasm for an NFL team when there isn't any. It basically come down to how can the NFL owner bamboozle the city, and L.A. is weary of the NFL having been burned by that sh*bag Al Davis.
> 
> Not only is Dodger Stadium a sh*t venue, but it's in a lousy neighborhood (Echo Park, they just CALL it Chavez Ravine) and it has lousy access, just two narrow roads. Angel Stadium has much better access right off a freeway.
> 
> Yes, the city of L.A. may "get" a team or have one pushed on them, but that doesn't mean they actually want one. I've said that from the begining.


see thats where your full of shit.the rams the majority of the time they were in LA,were always in the top five in league attendance.while they were in LA,their games always sold out at 75,000 all the time.moving out of LAto anaheim was the worst mistake they ever made since anahiem stadium was a much smaller stadium than the LA coliseum.when they were in LA in the colisesum,those games were packed all the time.Unless you dont believe al michales who broadcast many ram games in LA during that time who talks about the myth that LA is not a football town. and again as i just proved with the turnout at san diego for a ROAD game,LA supports the rams very well.they never supported the raiders there when they were losing but they ALWAYS supported the Rams.

again is al michals lying here?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> The Forum parking lot is too small for a stadium and it's right in the flight path of LAX. That won't happen in a post 9/11 world. (as it said in yer article) The FAA is even restricting R/C model drones.
> 
> You article also says the NFL rules states that the Owner has to commit to "good faith bargaining". Not returning phone calls is not "good faith" but probably typical, douchebag NFL owner activity.


thats because the city of saint louis has already told him they wont be able to raise the money they have asked for for a new stadium,so theres nothing to talk about.

man you really are dense about the facts. the land purchase kroenke made is 60 acres.too small for a stadium? sure it is,thats why levi stadium,the new stadium where the niners play,is only 22 acres.yep too small for a stadium alright.as always you are ignorant of the facts. and model drones have nothing to do with a new stadium,better get off that crack you been smoking lately.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and so much for your THEORY that LA doesnt support the Rams,there never would have been 20,000 rams fans there at that game had the rams been locked into a lease where they got to stay there till the year 2030.But since they know they will be back there next year,that was why there was such a huge turnout of LA RAM fans.

Cheering with your frenemies or what it was like as a St. Louis Rams fan in San Diego St. Louis Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis Rams owner buys potentially stadium-sized chunk of land in Los Angeles Shutdown Corner - Yahoo Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> The Chargers play the "We're moving" game almost every year to get a new stadium. The current one that was financed with SD Teachers Union Pensions (That's a fact) apparently isn't good enough. It's those expensive skyboxes don't you know! The Vikings play the same game with SoCal too. It's so boring and predictable. The same tired Sports Announcers try to hype up fan enthusiasm for an NFL team when there isn't any. It basically come down to how can the NFL owner bamboozle the city, and L.A. is weary of the NFL having been burned by that sh*bag Al Davis.
> 
> Not only is Dodger Stadium a sh*t venue, but it's in a lousy neighborhood (Echo Park, they just CALL it Chavez Ravine) and it has lousy access, just two narrow roads. Angel Stadium has much better access right off a freeway.
> 
> Yes, the city of L.A. may "get" a team or have one pushed on them, but that doesn't mean they actually want one. I've said that from the begining.



funny that you mentioned the vikings because there is a major difference here between the vikings situation they had and the rams situation.when the vikings threatened to move to LA,that got the law makers in minnesota to get up off their duffs and do something to get them their new stadium they needed which they are building for them now.plus the fans in minnesoto all support that team and had rallys to demonstrate their passion to keep ther team.none of that is happening in saint louis.the city has already told the rams they wont be able to build them a new stadium and dont have the money to raise it and the fan support there is horrible.the opposing teams fans greatly outnumber the home fans there.its about the only city that has that problem.lol thats what makes the rams situation unique is they have honored their agreement with the city,the city has not.where the raiders and chargers have all kinds of hurdele they would have to clear before even being able to be considered to move.the rams dont have thouse hurdles.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

No surprise,since as i said before,the chargers have had many chances to move the last 10 years but havent and thats cause spanos has said he wants to stay.

Chargers staying in San Diego for at least another season - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nobody can say for sure because silent stan kroenke wont give us the time of day.But a team in los angeles could be in the works.

Now that superbowl sunday is behind us,people who dont like football can relax.everywhere but here,that is.football will continue to be a big topic around the water coolers of st.louis.is the team leaving for los angeles?

McClellan FAQs on the St. Louis Rams drama News


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> this game in san diego this past week against them,i watched that game and when the rams had the first score,a touchdown,i saw hundreds of THOUSANDS of people jumping up and down cheering them on.i would say half the stadium was full of rams fans.



QualComm Stadium has a capacity of 71,294. Yet you claim to have seen hundred or thousands. So at best, under 36,000 fans jumped up and down, not hundreds of thousands that is being claimed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

after my last post i made,someone farted in here.


----------



## Papageorgio

he answers me in rely's to others, then claims he can't read my post by say his 3 year old "farted" BS. 

How does he know, which are asking info and which are direct attacks, he reads my posts!  

Love this game he can't refute and I can attack his bullshit posts. Hundreds of thousands!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Love what they were saying in the first video how saint louis is the ONLY stadium that is funded by taxpayer money.

Tax payers coughed up 528M so far for the Rams

in the second one they talked about the owner of the jaguars telling the fans he will do what it takes to stay in jacksonville and guess what? they got themselves a new deal to stay there a few months after that.whats interesting about that is thats what mark davis of the raider and dean spanos of the chargers have done with their fans.Not stan kroenke,he is the only one of the three that has not come out to try and reassure the fans he wants to stay cause he has no intent to do so.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here^


----------



## Mad Scientist

Apparently I'm a "paid gov't troll" even tough RimJob had originally *asked* me to post in his thread. That's what being a sports zombie will do to you.

I'll say it for the last time: *Only* the NFL wants a team in L.A. Rimjob thinks I said "There will *never* be an NFL team in L.A" but of course, he's an idiot. Now I see him as the Anti-Truthers do.

When the NFL finally forces a team on Los Angeles it'll be the same as last time. High Taxes, Subsidized Stadium Construction, Secret Crony Deals, Shitty Teams, Blacked Out Home Games. Then they will leave and to a diffferent city to suck money out of.

F*ck the NFL! They should move all their sh*tty, steroid laden teams to China.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> Apparently I'm a "paid gov't troll" even tough RimJob had originally *asked* me to post in his thread. That's what being a sports zombie will do to you.
> 
> I'll say it for the last time: *Only* the NFL wants a team in L.A. Rimjob thinks I said "There will *never* be an NFL team in L.A" but of course, he's an idiot. Now I see him as the Anti-Truthers do.
> 
> When the NFL finally forces a team on Los Angeles it'll be the same as last time. High Taxes, Subsidized Stadium Construction, Secret Crony Deals, Shitty Teams, Blacked Out Home Games. Then they will leave and to a diffferent city to suck money out of.
> 
> F*ck the NFL! They should move all their sh*tty, steroid laden teams to China.



its no surprise you are so dense,a common denominater i have noticed about you saint louis apologists is  you all have reading comprehension problems because i have clearly said MANY times you were an idiot to believe what rightwinger troll posted instead of me because he IS  a paid troll.

go read what i posted on your page again and what i have said on this whole thread that the ONLY difference between you and rightwinger is that he IS a paid troll where you are not.as always i see you LIE when you are just like paid troll rightwinger does all the time. if all you can do is lie all the time when you are cornered,i might as well put you on ignore and yes,i have already ADMITTED on this thread at least a couple times it was a MISTAKE for me to ask you to come and post here.

you saint louis apologists sure like to lie all the time,with rightwinger i can understand since he is on the government payroll and PAID to lie,you though,thats really sad that all you have to do is troll here and come on and lie all the time.

since you have reading comprehension problems,i'll repeat it for you. Yes i dont deny that i asked you to come here,I ADMIT that,i now see that i made a HUGE mistake in doing so . there you satisfied? thats a mistake i wont ever make with you again. now that THAT is all cleared up,since all you can do is trol on this thread and make up lies when you are proven wrong,it would be appreciated if you stopped coming on here to fart all the time like pooper has recently.

oh and AGAIN it wasnt till only the last couple years the Rams were in LA that they had to black out games due to not selling out because the bitch got what she wanted,purposely dismanteling the team getting rid of great players like eric dickerson so the fans would get mad and stop showing up so she could claim her move to saint louis.

thank god that bitch is dead and she is no longer the owner anymore.

as al michaels said,rams games were always packed in LA.and unlike you,michales knows what he is talking about since he used to broadcast many  of their home games.20,00 tickets at the chargers game in san diego proves they have a huge passion for their rams.20,000 tickets sold  for a road game is very impressive.

you clearly have reading comprehension problems as you have demonstrated so well first saying i said you were a paid troll when all i said was that you are just a troll,big difference.now i have to repeat myself with you that it was only the last couple years they were there that the agmes were blacked out for not selling out cause they got fed up with the bitch getting rid of all the great platers like eric dickerson,she AGAIN purpusely did that so fans would stop showing up so she could justify her move to saint louis.

i have to repeat every fucking thing to you cause you have reading comprehension problems


----------



## LA RAM FAN

couple of really interesting posts from some LA RAM fans at the la ram message board i post at.

On the eve of the game between the Rams and Raiders, things are starting to really heat up. The big guns are now being brought out, in the form of publicity from former Disney CEO Michael Eisner.

Do or die, NFL. The next move is all yours to make. 

The biggest reason LA really is in play for the NFL at the moment -- which bothers me because until the US's 2nd largest city regains a pro-football team, it should always be in play for this country's favorite sport regardless -- is because of AEG's proposal for the site across from LA Live in downtown. 

Although Los Angeles has been used as leverage by NFL owners, such as by the former owner of the Seahawks 18 years ago (who until the last second was about ready to send the moving vans to LA), there really hasn't been any concrete location and plan (and money) for a stadium, at least until Farmer's Field rolled around. 

200 BadRequest

It's now more of a timing issue than ever before, because no team that does move to LA will want to be playing in a temporary stadium -- whether the Rose Bowl or Coliseum -- longer than necessary. AEG has invested millions of dollars and several years' worth of time into its stadium proposal, whereas any other planned NFL stadium in the LA area will presumably be starting from scratch from 2015 onward.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The game (Rams vs. Chargers) also made me realize that the effort to keep the Rams in St. Louis might be doomed." When you get 20,000 fans from LA to show up to Qualcom with Rams gear, it strengthens the Rams' move to LA dramatically! LA Rams 2015!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Eisner NFL Team Would Boost Downtown Los Angeles - ABC News

the article the first poster was posting.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

at the chargers/rams game there were LA RAM fans holding signs that said LOS ANGELES RAMS on the walls,whats funny is the saint Louis crowd tried to copy them holding up signs when they kicked an extra point that read -keep the rams in saint Louis.how pathetic.they know the writing is on the wall. if they all wanted to keep the rams there,they should have decided to show up for their games.lol here is their pathetic efforts.lol

Curtis Chow - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so very true below.lol


Looks like alphabet soup.

 Scrabble, anyone?
 Lol so funny. Dome is empty again. LA Rams!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> so very true below.lol
> 
> 
> Looks like alphabet soup.
> 
> Scrabble, anyone?
> Lol so funny. Dome is empty again. LA Rams!



 Pathetic attempt by silly stloooooooooooooooooooie.

 Can you say copycats.....trying to do what we did in SanDiego last week.....it won't work.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so much for the lies spread by the media that LA is not a football town.

Who is the bozo commentator on the Rams-Raiders game today. He said the fans wouldn't support the Rams unless they are winning? He says he grew up there. 15 of the top 20 attendance figures in the NFL were in Los Angeles. The Rams also set the all-time attendance record in 1957 with over 102,000 fans packing the Coliseum. While Los Angeles and Southern California loves baseball and basketball, the huge crowds that attend even H.S. football games in LA are proof enough that the city of Angels is indeed a football town. The Rams drew well above the NFL average especially during their shared Coliseum existence with the USC and UCLA football programs playing there there too, all drawing well above 60 and 70 thousand fans on a regular basis. On top of the overwhelming support for the local teams, the Los Angeles area produces many college football and NFL stars. As a matter of fact, the Pac-12 conference's success has a lot to do with the vast amount of football talent in the Los Angeles area. There was a lot of support for them even in their LEAN years! Michael W Johnson.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"The “Bring Back The Los Angeles Rams” page had 42,062 likes as of Monday morning, and odds are that page was instrumental in helping to organize the large turnout of Rams fans to Qualcomm Stadium Sunday afternoon. Maybe close to one-third of Sunday’s attendance consisted of Rams fans, most wearing the royal blue associated with L.A. rather than the navy blue associated with St. Louis."


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams fans in Los Angeles know how to spell.Saint Louis they don't though.lol

Francis Paul Ganon s Photos - Francis Paul Ganon Facebook

Love all the talk about how we didn't fill the coliseum yet all those empty seats in between the misspelling

yep.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the best weapon you can wield against kroenke to prevent him from leaving is to buy his tickets.fill the dome.

Burwell Fans have role in fate of Rams Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

it would be extraordinarily profitable "moving to LA." It's the most underserved market in pro sports.on any given sunday,football fans will tune into a football game being played in L.A.the second largest media market in the nation.

For Kroenke buying land just first hurdle to L.A. stadium Business


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BRING BACK THE LOS ANGELES RAMS VS KEEP THE RAMS IN SAINT LOUIS -download here-segment 4.

Friday s Show Audio - Starting Rallies insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife The Morning After presented by Ryan Kelley with Tim McKernan Doug Vaughn and Jim Hayes Weekdays from 7A-10A on CBS Sports 920


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Los Angeles Rams are coming home.Get fired up L.A.!

this video was made for all of you LOS ANGELES RAMS fans.old and young.the memories will give you chills.St Louis,you've had your fun with our team,but now we're getting back what is rightfully ours.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the passing of the torch-player agent Leigh Steinberg-the man who the movie SHOW ME THE MONEY WITH TOM CRUISE was based off of actually.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

THE SILENCE OF THE RAMS.

as you can hear in the video,even the saint louis sports people are saying the majority of saint louis fans dont care about the Rams leaving. they cared far more about the cardinals leaving than they do the Rams which makes sense.

Will the St. Louis Rams stay in town FOX2now.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Roger Goodell -any kind of stadium development requires multiple votes of the membership.


Los Angeles Are You Ready For Some Football Will Rams Return


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Could The Rams be returning to L.A.? a FOX 11 overtime exclusive interview with former L.A. RAMS quarterback Vince Ferragamo.

pt 1
FOX 11 Overtime Exclusive Bring Back the LA Rams - Los Angeles News FOX 11 LA KTTV

pt 2.

Part 2 Bring the Rams Back to LA - Los Angeles News FOX 11 LA KTTV

pt 3

Part 3 Bring Back the Rams to LA - Los Angeles News FOX 11 LA KTTV


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"If he's planning what it looks like he's planning,he should get really familiar with that malibu address."

Great Super Bowl, Everyone: Now Let's Abandon St. Louis
yep!!!! hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

REPORT FROM KTVI FOX 2 IN STL.
"THE MAJORS OFFICE HAS NOT HEARD ANYTHING FROM THE RAMS ABOUT THE L.A. LAND IN CALIFORNIA."


Report Rams owner buys large chunk of land in L.A. FOX2now.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Report Rams owner buys large chunk of land in L.A. FOX2now.com



L.A. land sale raises stakes in Rams stadium talks News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The good news on Stan Kroenke s LA land buy Getting stadium talks going again FOX Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

But what is more troubling with this latest development -- a billionaire real estate developer buying another piece of land -- is the lack of ostensible progress by St. Louis city and Missouri state officials to pursue action on the topics that are critical to keeping the Rams in St. Louis.



9/11 inside job said:


> The good news on Stan Kroenke s LA land buy Getting stadium talks going again FOX Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

when the Rams return to Los Angeles.Kevin Demoff should go on "dancing with the stars." because he has proven he is living in a dream world that the rams are staying in saint louis.lol


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Yeah, even the mayor of Los Angeles is thinking this is highly possible:

Los Angeles mayor claims NFL s return to the city is highly likely next year Shutdown Corner - Yahoo Sports

I don't think that guy bought that big lot in Inglewood for nothing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

But with another superbowl complete and the Rams once again making eyes at L.A. its time to remind the fan-

How moving a franchise from Cleveland to L.A. benefited the Browns and fostered social change cleveland.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

on some news on the chargers-A new mayor is in town. a new stadium for the chargers? the bolts need to stay in san diego,because Los Angeles is home to the Rams.

Chargers will seek new mayor s backing for stadium UTSanDiego.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

There are nuances from Demoff that reveal the Rams are meeting and will continue to meet the commitment expected by the NFL to allow the process of moving the team to begin. However, as far as complete commitment to St. Louis, that’s debatable.

It’s clear that Kroenke will not address, let alone reassure fans, that he will do everything possible to keep the Rams in St. Louis.  

Demoff Insists Rams Want To Be In St. Louis 8211 Makin The Play Demoff Insists Rams Want To Be In St. Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

there's no certainty for the Rams beyond 2015-Kevin Demoff.

Demoff says lack of certainty beyond March 2015 not good for fans or Rams ProFootballTalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> there's no certainty for the Rams beyond 2015-Kevin Demoff.
> 
> Demoff says lack of certainty beyond March 2015 not good for fans or Rams ProFootballTalk



that should say above of course-there's no certainty for the Rams beyond MARCH 2015,important detail there.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Moreover, if the NFL were to return the Rams to Los Angeles, it could turn out to be very lucrative for all parties involved.

NFL Return Rams to Los Angeles

that folks is WHY they are coming back,everybody benefits.stan kroneke,the NFL owners,the media stations,EVERYBODY!!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Los Angeles Business Journal breaks down what went down in Inglewood.

L.A. s NFL Hopes Turn To Inglewood Los Angeles Business Journal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

AEG owner Phil Anschutz has taken a decidedly low-key approach in dealing with the NFL,saying only that he is-

Tipoff AEG NFL stadium still a first-string idea


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yes,while many see all of this as a signal that the Rams are quickly on the move,I see this as a sign that-

with the NFL,things usually get ugly before they get pretty.they usually  dont progress much until dealines approach. Kroenke has proven time and again that he typically finds a way to get what he wants.

Be confident of this: Kroenke could have seamlessly and quietly worked out an unofficial agreement to purchase this real estate following the 2014 season as the Rams’ lease expired in St. Louis. “Silent” Stan could have worked out the parameters of the deal while making nothing official until, oh, January of 2015.

If Kroenke wanted to attempt sneak out of town as quietly and smoothly as possible, he would have made this deal official after the 2014 campaign, not well before it.

Let us not forget that what Kroenke wants quiet stays quiet. Only what Kroenke wants announced, gets announced. In short, you can bet that this land wasn’t bought at the beginning of the offseason – right before the NFL’s biggest event (the Super Bowl) and right before the commissioner’s annual press conference – by accident.

Let’s remember that it was not that long ago that “Silent” Stan snuck in at the last moment without a peep and surprised almost everyone by grabbing majority ownership of the organization after Shad Khan – a former Rams season-ticket holder and the current owner of the Jacksonville Jaguars – had already reached an agreement to purchase a majority stake in the franchise.

So, again, why would Kroenke go through with this now?

Rams Stadium Saga Silent Stan Speaks Loudly Without Saying a Word - 101Sports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Realistically, no city these days wants to build a new stadium with public money. It’s going to take private money raised by the Rams and the NFL.



Hate to break it to ya, it would take a ton of public money to keep Kroenke in town. NFL teams are fun, but aren't more valuable than schools, and other public works that benefit more than the football watching segment of society. So, the Rams will probably head west, where truthfully, they should have never left.

Well Mr. Vonder Haar your optimism is admirable but the reality of it is Kroenke would be a bad business man to keep the team in St. Louis and shell out his own money for a new stadium. Moving the team back to where it belongs would double the value of the team. Stan is a wise man and unless the city of St. Louis and State of MO bucks up for a new stadium the Rams will likely be headed back home where they belong. Crying a Missouri river about local businesses going under isn't a determining factor. Look at what happen to the Seattle Sonics of the NBA! A successful franchise for nearly 40 years with an attendance rate of 90%+ yet that leach Clay Bennett sucked them out of the 12th largest market to that hole of a town OKC and we heard the same things from the Seattle city officials about it hurting the local businesses affiliated with the Sonics. Bottom line is, Money talks and BS walks. And Stan would be stupid to keep the Rams in St. Louis. LA Rams 2015. 

Your priorities are a bit skewed. If you think eight games in the Fall makes or breaks any city - let alone St. Louis - you need to take a few economics classes at your local community college. If you're going to see the financial effects of different sports franchises from different leagues with seasons that overlap you can compare money generated during the time of year the Rams and NHL's St. Louis Blues play. I would think businesses in downtown St. Louis would profit more from a successful team that plays 41 home games a season as opposed to one that only plays eight and is consistently losing. The Blues are consistently one of the better teams in the league every year. You didn't even mention them in your little article. Numbers for the NFL in St. Louis will never add up to what the present NFL wants money-wise from a city like STL and it would be foolish to put billions of dollars into St. Louis for a new NFL stadium when a STL NFL team can't even generate that type of dollar. 

One more thing. There's a reason the NBA doesn't have a team in St. Louis. They'd rather put a team in Oklahoma City and Sacramento never ever mentioning St. Louis once in any kind of discussion involving relocation or expansion.

Craig s Corner Important to Keep Rams in St. Louis - The Missourian Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

FRED DRYER SAYS EXACTLY WHAT HE THINKS ABOUT THE RAMS COMING BACK TO LOS ANGELES-"I THINK THEY'RE CLOSING IN ON IT." "THEY ARE THE FRONT RUNNER."

DREYER IS SAYING WHAT MANY SPORTS WRITERS HAVE SAID ON THE RAMS BEING THE FRONT RUNNER.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bring Back the Rams on Twitter Tonight Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Director Tom Bateman will be on Diehard Sports Radio at 7 00 PM PST to... http t.co 9I7bndStQd 

Here is a bit of what bateman mentions which is all very interesting-"There are private investors with deep pockets in oakland that i think will work something out to keep them in oakland."

Davis is not going to sell to AEG.He could not sell the entire team if he wanted to.anywhere else in oakland there is jus ta limited fanbase so they would not do well anywhere outside of oakland.

the reason the Rams are the perfect fit for LA is anytime its mentioned they could come back,all I get is positive looks from them.the raiders,we get as many negative looks as positive ones.the chargers,its a questionable look like  arent they san diegos team? dont they play in san diego?

they are still making money there and their identity is in san digeo.55 years.oakland is the raiders identity.chargers wont abondon fanbase. people from around the league have said stan wants to be there. not one word on staying in the lou.davis has said he wants to stay in oakland.spanos has said he wants to stay in san diego.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CHARGERS PITCH PLAN FOR NEW STADIUM.

Fabiani said the Chargers could seek a city-wide special election for voters to weigh in as early as June 2015 for approval of a replacement for aging Qualcomm, built in 1967.

Mayor-elect Kevin Faulconer, who will be sworn in on March 3, has pledged to work in good faith toward a stadium solution for the Chargers, as long as it does not include burdening taxpayers.


San Diego Chargers pitch plan for new stadium while remaining protective of L.A. market - ESPN


----------



## LA RAM FAN

see folks this is WHY jeff fisher was hired as the rams coach was because he has been throught this before when he was the coach of the oilers before they moved to tennesse and became the titans.so he has experience in deflecting things liek this.lol

St. Louis Rams Jeff Fisher unfazed by moving rumors - ESPN


----------



## LA RAM FAN

all very good points.

The Chargers have been in San Diego for 55 years. The Rams were in LA/OC for 35 of those years, Raiders were in LA for 13 of those years.

If the Chargers are worried about the L.A. market, they should move there. I don't hear the Padres complaining about the Dodgers & Angels.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If Kroenke doesnt commit to ST LOUIS,many fans wont committ to his team.His behaviour clearly contributes to the naotion fans have that he will take the Rams to saint louis the fact he wont say comment about committing to keeping them there like mark davis has with the raiders and dean spanos has with the chargers.

Kroenke may want to go down the road to L.A. Farmer notes that Stan loves it out there. But if he decides to do it, NFL rules and the other folks in SoCal apparently are going to make it pretty bumpy.


NFL Relocation Rules Make Rams Picture Even Cloudier - 101Sports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so their plan is what,to fill the dome? that hasnt gone very well.

Man this guy is a retard.He probably doesnt even know the rams played in LA for 50 years,what an idiot saying the rams,cant move,they are right where they belong. 


No they belong in LA,your real team is in arizona,they are the team that belongs in saint louis.

New group wants Rams to stay in St. Louis FOX2now.com

they are really in denial thinking they will stay as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so very true

I have a hard time believing this land purchase was made without the Rams in mind. It had to have something to do with football. They didn't buy it just to put up a shopping mall. 

Read more: Feldman No one knows what Kroenke is thinking except Kroenke KMOV.com St. Louis


Feldman No one knows what Kroenke is thinking except Kroenke KMOV.com St. Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

We're looking very carefully at what we can do.whats best for the taxpayers as well as to keep this very important team there.I think the team,the NFL clearly wants to be in st Louis.


Governor Jay Nixon talks Rams medical marijuana in Fox 2 sitdown FOX2now.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

we discussed the city of oaklands "last chance." coliseum city and other possible sites-and he didnt mention Los angeles once.

we cant continue to play in that stadium with the baseball field and all of that stuff.

Raiders owner Davis impatiently waits for stadium deal - SFGate


----------



## LA RAM FAN

zero chance NFL lets Davis have LA.oakland could be down to its last chance to keep the raiders in oakland.

Oakland could be down to its last chance to keep the Raiders ProFootballTalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Feldman If Rams leave St. Louis St. Louis won t be the same KMOV.com St. Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the NFL wouldnt allow a team to come here for a third time.and it wouldnt be a true professional sports town because of that.

Feldman If Rams leave St. Louis St. Louis won t be the same KMOV.com St. Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

since 1992.tax payers in missouri,st louis county,and the city of saint louis,have doled out $528 million.By the time the bonds are paid off that number will jump another $200 million.

Tax payers coughed up 528M so far for the Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

nobody supports the raiders like oakland and the east bay.and nobody will.who else takes out a second mortage to buy PSL licences like oakland residents did when the team relocated back to the east bay?

especially since you dont have the deep pockets t go build your own,or another city pining to steal you away.

this is a marriage with war wounds to prove it,with so much vested that moving on will be extremely difficult for either side.

Thompson Raiders Oakland were made for each other - San Jose Mercury News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

How much public money do you think STL is going to give stan? stan kroenke,253rd richest person in the world?

Forbes Paul Allen Stan Kroenke among sports owners on list of billionaires - SI Wire - SI.com


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Check out this article:

Los Angeles could have a football team again in 12-24 months - The Week

they seem to think it will be Oakland but it's long overdue for a city the size of Los Angeles to have at least one NFL team.


----------



## Papageorgio

Oh crap, you really stepped in it now. You are going to have 911nut going off the rails! LOL!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

UnAmericanYOU said:


> Check out this article:
> 
> Los Angeles could have a football team again in 12-24 months - The Week
> 
> Believe me you wont find an article out there I'm not aware of.lol.Im on top of this.I am way ahead of you on that.
> 
> they seem to think it will be Oakland but it's long overdue for a city the size of Los Angeles to have at least one NFL team.



I am way ahead of you on that dude.i saw that article a long time ago.Believe me you wont post an article out there i havent seen a thousand times.lol.Im on top of all this.I been waiting for this moment the last 20 years.Its a dream that going to come true.
the NFL is pushing for two teams.one would be for the NFC,the Rams,the other from the AFC the chargers or raiders.

The Rams are a lock,they have one foot out the door in saint louis. as far as the AFC goes though? they are always putting out propaganda pieces like that trying to confuse the public who it will be back in LA next year trying to keep the public guessing.

Despite what the owners want though I think it will only be the rams and thats because what they always conveinetely leave out in their propaganda pieces is that the majority of the NFL owners dont want the raiders back in LA and you have to  have the approval of the majority of the owners to move so thats not happening.

Plus both the rose bowl and the LA coliseum have both said they dont want the raiders in their facility playing there while waiting for the new stadium to be built fot eh next couple years or so.

and the chargers owner dean spanos said this past summer to mark them off the list,that he wants to stay in san diego.He has had many chances to move the team the last few years and is not locked into a lease agreement like kroenke of the rams is till after this season so he could have left a long time ago so there is no reason not to believe him that he wants to stay in san diego.

if there was a second team it would be the chargers.The chargers i could live with being in LA. I dont want it to happen obviously because I want the rams to have LA to themselves.the rams belong in LA,The raiders belong in oakland and the chargers belong in san diego.

so i really hope the chargers stay.but they would be the one team from the AFC that would also move if there is indeed a second team that moves there as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

segment 4 at the 7:00 minute mark.Inside STL'S frank cusumana,ray hartmann of STL mag and dan o'neil of STL. very interesting the said all this-

this city cant have 3 sports franchises which is why we are more than likely to have two next season.

your living in a city that can no longer support 3 sports franchises "blues hockey,cardinals baseball,NFL football." we basically stole from los angeles 19 years ago,

The Press Box 2 26 14 insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife The Press Box with Frank Cusumano presented by Lindenwood University - Weekdays from 10A-12P on CBS Sports 920


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It would make sense for st.louis to rid itself of the onerous lease and let the Rams go. "On purely measurable economic grounds,st louis would be nuts to keep the the Rams." 

that means two franchises will probably be on the move.

For NFL Teams It Pays to Move - Businessweek


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA mayor Butts. "everyone wants professional football back in the southland,but no one agrees on which city deserves to harbour it."

He's been in contact with NFL teams.

Inglewood hangs its future on a revived Forum. SportsonEarth.com Mike Piellucci Article


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the primary purpose of the rally is for fans supporting the rams being a saint louis team to be seen and heard in a major way.

Q A 8216 Keep the Rams in St. Louis 8217 organizer David Ames talks about the team s future and the group s upcoming rally Part 1 RAMS TALK OFFICIAL WEBSITE FOR LATEST ST. LOUIS RAMS NEWS


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I believe the lease will go year to year after the 2014 season,the Rams will officially be non committal as part of the agreement.

I have a lot of confidance that the rams will eventually play in a new stadium in the saint louis area.

Q A 8216 Keep the Rams in St. Louis organizer David Ames talks about the team s future and the group s upcoming rally Part 2 RAMS TALK OFFICIAL WEBSITE FOR LATEST ST. LOUIS RAMS NEWS


----------



## Papageorgio

Current article:

Paige Kroenke Rams Will Stay If St. Louis Builds New Stadium insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams

The ball is in St. Louis' court.


----------



## Porker

Please go to L.A. Kroenke...don't let the door hit you in the ass, you sorry piece of shit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Porker said:


> Please go to L.A. Kroenke...don't let the door hit you in the ass, you sorry piece of shit.


this folks is the reason why Kroenke is anxious to get the hell out of dodge because this is how the majority of the saint louis fans feel.

the end of the season cant come soon enough for kroenke the fact the majority of the fans that show up to those games at that dump in saint louis,are always from the opposing team.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

edit out,will try link later thats not working at moment.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this here is a great article.it talks all about what i have been saying all along why the raiders depite what the lamestream media keeps reporting,have no chance in hell of going to LA or anywhere else.

how the NFL owners dont want them there. that if its anybody from the AFC so there will be two teams,it will be the chargers along with the rams.


indeed not obviously.

If there is someone remotely associated with the NFL and the upper regions of team economics who believes Rams owner Stan Kroenke just happened to buy a parcel of land in a NFL-approved region of downtown L.A. that could most definitely accommodate a stadium, well I've yet to encounter them.

This was no quirky coincidence.


Kroenke has the ability to pick up his ball and move where he wants in 2015, and he already has tremendous business and real estate ties to the Southern California area. You might read some stuff about the 60-acre parcel of land Kroenke purchased as being not large enough to accommodate a stadium, but that's baloney. I've talked to people who have the lay of the land out there, and have expertise in this realm, and they are adamant that the size of this parcel, when combined with the available parking spaces nearby, is plenty

DESPITE WHAT THEY KEEP SAYING LIKE THIS PART FROM THE ARTICLE HERE,THERE WONT BE TWO TEAMS.

The first two teams into L.A., assuming they come in together, are primed to reap massive financial benefits. The market will be theirs, the revenue streams -- through sales and marketing and suites and sponsorships and Hollywood tie-ins and that initial influx of money coming through -- would be astronomical.

HERE BELOW FOLKS IS "WHY" CONTRATY TO WHAT THE LAMESTREAM MEDIA KEEPS SAYING,THE RAIDERS WONT BE GOINT TO LA AND WHYTHE CHARGERS WOULD BE THE OTHER TEAM FROM THE AFC.

The league has shown it is very comfortable being patient and finding the right owner for L.A.,” said one person highly connected to the jostling going on for this potential market. “They are looking for one monster of an owner with the wealth and means and expertise to make this work. Could it be Kroenke, could it be Spanos, could it be (Oracle CEO Larry) Ellison (the third-richest person in America)? Certainly it could be someone like that. With the purchase of that land, Kroenke is certainly well positioned. He could be that guy, but will Stan do the work himself and how badly does he want it to happen? He is someone who tends to delegate, but if he is personally invested enough in doing the work, then it could end up being his.

“And (Raiders owner) Mark Davis is a fine fellow, but he does not have the level of experience and acumen and resources that those other men possess.”

AND THIS FOLKS IS "WHY" THE RAIDERS AND CHARGERS WONT BE COMING TO LA CAUSE BOTH OWNERS WANT TO STAY THERE UNLIKE KRONKE WHO HAS TOLD PEOPLE IN NFL CIRCLES HE WOULD LIKE TO COME TO LA.

as many expect, especially with the 49ers just setting up shop a mere 35 miles down the road. And should Davis ever actually pull that off, AT&T Park would be his best possible spot to play for a few years while that new stadium is being built.

As for the Chargers, well, should they end up pushed out of the biggest metropolis in Southern California by two other teams ending up in L.A., that would create substantial economic hardships.

The Spanos family clearly wants to stay in the area, and if Kroenke's land purchase wasn't seen as a potential shot across the bow, well, it probably should be. The timeframe for all of these machinations has suddenly sped up. Things are playing out much more in real time than as hypotheticals years down the road, and a year from now I would be shocked if there was not some very substantial wheeling and dealing going on by these franchises in regards to L.A.



Battle for Los Angeles Rams Raiders jockey for return to SoCal - CBSSports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the comments from these guys here really nailed it.they know their stuff.

Hopefully the Rams move back to LA where they belong. Maybe Arizona can give St Louis the Cardinals name back and St Louis can hope for an expansion team if the league deems it a viable market. St Louis needs a new stadium in order to get another franchise. Arizona needs another name to go along with the geographical area its in. Are there Cardinals in the desert? How bout an appropriate name for Arizona football. If a team relocates the name of the team should stay with the city. If they get another frachise then they can use the original name. History needs to be preserved. Unfortunately the Colts will never be in Baltimore or the Oilers in Houston.

Raiders don't need to move back to LA. They will forever be Oakland's team. Raiders were only in LA 13 seasons. RAMS on the other hand were in Los Angeles how many years? Rams were in LA from 1946 to 1994...do the math. Out of all those seasons in St. Louis only about 2 have been really memorable. The Super Bowl year and the year the Greatest Show on Turf came up short against the Pats. RAMS would be a better fit to move back to LA as they haven't had many glory years in St. Louis. having the Raiders move back to LA would be like having the Packers or the 9ers or the Cowboys move to LA.

thats what i been,the raiders are not welcome in LA or anywhere else shich is why they are staying in oakland,now the chargers MIGHT move there with the rams.thats up in the air,we will have to wait and see.

Jason: I am so embarrassed for you. Be honest, who told you that the Raiders would consider playing in SF or at Levi's? No one would say anything that stupid. And where exactly would they go in LA? They are broke and not welcome anywhere; downtown is expanding the convention center to where they would have played and the NFL has vetoed Industry repeatedly. The other b/s about the Rams and Chargers is about right, but about a year late.

EXACTLY.thats WHY the Rams will be much better when they move to LA.

have never been to St. Louis, but it's hard to imagine that many of the free agents available would want to play there. The Rams moving back to Los Angeles will allow them to sign some of the better players to come to this organization. The lure of L.A. could overcome the lack of success this franchise has experienced in recent years. I don't mean to offend Missourians, but the fact is, many of the players today want to play in the bright lights of the big city.

amen to that.

Great Article, Jason's Awesome!!! To remain in Stl. would be fiscally irresponsible to the Rams organization. Bring back the Los Angeles Rams, Royal Blue and Yellow Gold! #LARAMS2015

damn straight.could not have said it better myself.

One team and one team only belongs in L.A. and that's the Rams. Never should have left in the first place and only did so because a terrible, greedy owner got a sweetheart of a deal from her hometown and gave a middle finger to a city that had 49 years of history with the team.

true and thats how it will be next year.
Rams back in LA!!

Raiders back in Oakland!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland Raiders Considering Move to Los Angeles Says Owner Mark Davis Bleacher Report


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh REALLY mark? is that why even when you had winning seaons out there in LA the place was half empty all the time and not sold out like all games in oakland are thsi year? hahahahahaha

I know that we would be well embraced down there,” Davis said, regarding a potential move south. “There’s no question about that.”





9/11 inside job said:


> Oakland Raiders Considering Move to Los Angeles Says Owner Mark Davis Bleacher Report


----------



## LA RAM FAN

what makes the story interesting is kroenke  has yet to sign a deal to stay in saint louis,in fact with the wording of the current contract,he could move his team in 2015.why not back to a place that has a strong fan base already in place and would welcome the team back with open arms?



No doubt it will be the Rams returning to LA. Anyone who has followed the CVC vs the Rams the last two years sees all the sgins pointing to a Rams return to LA. Bad economy in STL. Corporations leaving STL. Tax payers not about to pay more taxes to afford a new stadium for the Rams. Governor Nixon stating several times that the state will not fund a new stadium for the Rams. Millions of dollars still left to be paid on the loan for the Edward Jones Dome. Appathy amongst the fans in St Louis as they stay away from games and do not even watch the road games on TV. Plus, even if Kroenke was to build his own Stadium at 1.5 billion conservatively, in LA, his franchise value is going to skyrocketed in LA. He will make back his investment easily. The writing is pretty much on the wall

NFL News and Rumors St Louis Rams set for return to Los Angeles


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as i keep saying things are back to normal the way they should be.The Raiders are staying in Oakland and The Rams are coming back to LA.


if it's david I already told him to relax..the deal is almost sealed and we are going to stay in oakland. we only have the signs on tv at the game to show our support and have fans make sure that they contact the ones involved to keep that priority. but, it will happen 2015 and beyond.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

An immense support for the cause exists in a unique segment of the Rams fan base-

Love how when talking about how the major hurdle the Rams would have in getting them back to LA is always that they would have to have approval of 24 of the 32 owners never mentioning that all the owners except spanos and maybe davis doesnt want them back.

Sports Rumor Alert NFL Football Back In Los Angeles Are The Rams Planning A Return To SoCal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

well said-If The Raiders wouldnt share a stadium in the bay area,WHY would they share one in LA? lol 

mark davis-"we'd be like a second tenant.That's not what I want for the raiders and their legacy." 

when talking about possible sites for a stadium there in LA he mentioned hollywood park where kroenke's land purchase is no less saying-" It's absolutely the perfect place to do it." 

"that's probably the best place to put a stadium." 

its done deal,Rams are coming back to LA baby!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

GOODELL SAYS MILLIONS OF FANS WANT A TEAM IN LOS ANGELES.

"we know there are millions of fans who want a team there.we would love to do that,but it has to be successful..."

Goodell says millions of fans want a team in Los Angeles ProFootballTalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"as for the Rams and owner stan kroenke,all is quiet,as usual.The Rams turned down an interview request by the ...._

Timing isn t right for NFL return to LA Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"The "Rams" team and stadium management are haggling over throwing money around for an upgrade while whiffs of.....--

will they again call L.A. home in 2015?

Field of dreams Los Angeles remains a stadium away from NFL NFL Sporting News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this guy nailed it.he actually knows what is talking about unlike alot of posters here.


Why not a team in LA its guaranteed to make money… Why everyone so scared for LA or dont think it will get suport? Hello its the 2nd biggest market & its not because fans didn’t follow the last teams that left.. the city wouldnt build new stadiums.. Lol, like its going to effect your team… Swear anything new to the NFL get mad complaints on here…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this guys is in denial.hee hee.

I believe in my heart,they're gonna get this done." Kroenke's a midwest guy.He's not an LA guy.

Group formed to keep Rams in St. Louis comes full circle Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this rally in saint louis had about a dozen people show up for it.hahahahahaa

Rams Fans Rally Against Rumored Team Move St. Louis Public Radio


----------



## LA RAM FAN

boy all this rally by saint louis did was to deal their fate.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> boy all this rally by saint louis did was to deal their fate.hahahahahaa
> 
> Fans band together to Keep the Rams in St. Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"well at the end of the day,the biggest thing we wanted to do was put it out there to the city and the Rams brass." comedy gold.lol

Keep the Rams in St. Louis Group holds a rally at Lacledes Landing RAMS TALK OFFICIAL WEBSITE FOR LATEST ST. LOUIS RAMS NEWS


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"There has been much speculatation about the Rams moving back to Los Angeles,and although they are moving in that direction-"

"The Rams would benefit tremendously if they were able to manage a move to Los Angeles."

St. Louis Rams soon to be Los Angeles Rams isportsweb


----------



## LA RAM FAN

answer and question session with Bill mcclellan saint louis post columnist.

" I dont think he's angeling for a new stadium.I think he is angeling to get to los angeles."

"roger goodell says there is no need for saint louis to panic.what is your take on this?"  

"when the fast talking guys in expensive suits tell us not to panic,its probably already too late to do anything."

McClellan FAQs on the St. Louis Rams drama News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

very true.

Funny how much different one owner is from another. Jerry Jones is always looking for a camera to jump in front of and express his opinions. The late Al Davis used the media to stir the pot in his efforts to move his Raiders and get major stadium upgrades accomplished. And then there's silent Stan, who very quietly purchases 60 acres in Hollywood after St. Louis says NO to $400 million in upgrades to the Edward Jones Dome. Fans and media anylists can only speculate about what this billionaire is up to. But I'm betting Roger Goodell is in on whatever silent Stan is up to. Reminds me of another owner who years ago had moving trucks come in the middle of the night and pack up and move his Colts to Baltimore. Talk about fan outrage! All we can do is wait for something to happen. But one things for sure, silent Stan's up to something. And right now it doesn't look to good for football fans in St. Louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sad but true.
Another fact free Bill McClellan column, minor point 1st, Portland does have pro-sports, 2nd there's nothing in the article about the Ed Jones Dome. I hope the Rams stay BUT I understand Kroenke's problem, the Rams have the worst stadium in the NFL., that's the issue. If we had a good stadium NOBODY would be talking about LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

true as well.

Greg Gibson He will make 10 times the return on his investment in L.A. than he would in STL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

well said.

Either St. Louis gives Kroenke what he wants or he takes his team back to L.A. And it probably makes very little sense for St. Louis to give him what he wants. The NFL will most certainly approve the move. It really would benefit from a team back in L.A. When the L.A. and Riverside metro areas are combined, there are more than 17 million residents in the area, dwarfing St. Louis. And while St. Louis is larger than many metro areas with a team, it is in the bottom four in attendance (in fact, only Oakland had a lower average attendance for home games than the Rams) and is in the bottom four in population growth of metro areas with an NFL team (only Detroit, Cleveland, and Buffalo -- all of which are shrinking -- have lower growth rates than St. Louis for metro areas with an NFL team). Meanwhile, the combined statistical area of L.A. & Riverside continue to grow at a healthy rate. Finally, as the article states, the Rams have a history in L.A. which makes it a better fit than any other team being considered. When considering attendance, metropolitan area population, and population growth trends, three teams stand out as relocation candidates, Buffalo, Jacksonville, and St. Louis. If Buffalo relocates, it would likely be to Toronto, so that leaves Jacksonville and St. Louis.

I'd say it is more likely than not that the Rams are heading back to L.A. after its lease with St. Louis expires.

2014 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yep.

David and Jim, here is your proof. Believe it. Can St. Louis do the same so they do not put their tax payers in debt?
 " Funding: $1 billion investment for the development of Farmers Field, all privately funded (this means no debt for the City of Los Angeles)."
Farmers Field Our Plan


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the only multi-year deal that matters is the one the Rams choose to sign after march 1st 2015.

Rams Announce New Deal with 101ESPN - 101Sports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

farmers field remains one of our highest priorities,and we are continuing to work on moving it forward.

AEG on the rebound after a rough year - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Besides San Francisco, new NFL stadiums are set to open in Minnesota in 2016 and Atlanta in 2017. Should a 2016 ballot measure here come to fruition and win approval, a new stadium could be ready by 2018 or 2019, shortly after the 20-year Qualcomm naming rights that cost the tech giant paid $18 million for in 1997 expire.

nonetheless,we are contiuning to work on this project,and we hope that our ongoing meetings with the majors-


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nonetheless,we are continuing to work on this project,and we hope that our ongoing meetings with the majors-



9/11 inside job said:


> Besides San Francisco, new NFL stadiums are set to open in Minnesota in 2016 and Atlanta in 2017. Should a 2016 ballot measure here come to fruition and win approval, a new stadium could be ready by 2018 or 2019, shortly after the 20-year Qualcomm naming rights that cost the tech giant paid $18 million for in 1997 expire.
> 
> Chargers eye 2016 stadium ballot measure UTSanDiego.com



Chargers eye 2016 stadium ballot measure UTSanDiego.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The next year could see a lot of movement because the Rams can get out of their deal in St. Louis and the Chargers can exercise an option to leave Qualcomm Stadium in San Diego. The Jacksonville Jaguars and Oakland Raiders also could be in play.

Rest easy, it won't be this season... a uniform change will be perfect for 2015 when the team returns to Los...

NFL s Goodell says there s progress for L.A. but no plan in place - The Orange County Register


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the draft coming to LA? further proof the rams are coming back since a city cannot hot a draft if it does not have an NFL TEAM.
Goodell told the "Rich Eisen Podcast" on Monday that Los Angeles mayor Eric Garcetti has joined Emanuel in aggressively pitching their cities for the 2015 NFL Draft. Mayors from other cities also have been in contact with Goodell.

Goodell Chicago L.A. mayors pursuing 2015 NFL Draft - NFL.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

and at number 1?


From Milan to Mecca the world s most powerful city brands revealed Cities The Guardian


*Los Angeles*
For cultural variety and sheer glitter, however, LA outshines them all. It has stunning weather that New York and London just can't compete with, the amazing beaches to show it off, world-class art, movie history, an endless parade of famous attractions, an improving crime rate and a certain well-known sign in the hills. After years of languishing, the City of Angels has top spot in the brand firmament


----------



## LA RAM FAN

there are severe lease problems between the Rams and the city, and Kroenke recently purchased 60 acres of land near extinct Hollywood Park in Inglewood. Clear thinkers believe he’s going to pull the Rams out of Missouri. The Chargers are well aware of it.


Chargers leaving suddenly a possibility UTSanDiego.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> there are severe lease problems between the Rams and the city, and Kroenke recently purchased 60 acres of land near extinct Hollywood Park in Inglewood. Clear thinkers believe he’s going to pull the Rams out of Missouri. The Chargers are well aware of it.
> 
> Clear thinkers believe he’s going to pull the Rams out of Missouri. The Chargers are well aware of it.
> 
> 
> Chargers leaving suddenly a possibility UTSanDiego.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

deleted post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> there are severe lease problems between the Rams and the city, and Kroenke recently purchased 60 acres of land near extinct Hollywood Park in Inglewood. Clear thinkers believe he’s going to pull the Rams out of Missouri. The Chargers are well aware of it.
> 
> Chargers leaving suddenly a possibility UTSanDiego.com
Click to expand...


Clear thinkers believe he’s going to pull the Rams out of Missouri. The Chargers are well aware of it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

double post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

double post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

that UT report not only insinuates interest from the chargers organization,but also potential fo the st......

If a stadium funding measure does make it to the ballot in nov 2016,construction of a new chargers stadium on the ballot,possibly in november 2016

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-...ecover-Chargers-Over-San-Diego-Stadium-Fumble

November 2016 is too late for a ballat vote.the Rams are free to move to LA by march 1st 2015.

amen brother.well said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

although building this project with an NFL stadiim has always been our top priority,we share the citys....

AEG Farmers Field Robert Ovrom L.A. Live L.A. Convention Center Mark Ridley-Thomas - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

we,the people,are asked to foot the bill so football can stay in saint louis? I'm sorry.that's not right.

Winkeler Cost to keep Rams could be steep


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so very true.


Your profile pic says it all. StL loves its Cardinals. Rams attendance is near the bottom. Kroenke is buying up those empty red seats to lift the blackout. Still, nobody cares, not watching. Area TV ratings continue to drop.

There are two sites (Coliseum/Rose Bowl) ready to go for a temp home while a stadium is being built. LOL, meanwhile... nothing, there are NO negotiations! Rams were awarded 700mil from the arbitration yet StL refused to pay. Can't blame them, still owe another 300mil on that obsolete dome. Your city, county, state and its people can't afford to keep paying out the cash.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It's worth noting that not only did Minneapolis build a new stadium but public funds contributed.It seems...

Morning Ram-blings St. Louis Super Bowl - ESPN


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> so very true.
> 
> 
> Your profile pic says it all. StL loves its Cardinals. Rams attendance is near the bottom. Kroenke is buying up those empty red seats to lift the blackout. Still, nobody cares, not watching. Area TV ratings continue to drop.
> 
> There are two sites (Coliseum/Rose Bowl) ready to go for a temp home while a stadium is being built. LOL, meanwhile... nothing, there are NO negotiations! Rams were awarded 700mil from the arbitration yet StL refused to pay. Can't blame them, still owe another 300mil on that obsolete dome. Your city, county, state and its people can't afford to keep paying out the cash.



ALSO very true and well said.

Andrew Francesconi - the NFL has stated both the Coliseum and Rose Bowl aren't viable as PERMANENT sites. As temporary homes for a team while a stadium is being built, both venues are as suitable as the Univerity of Minnesota's is for the Vikings while their new stadium is being built. As a matter of fact, the Rose Bowl and Coliseum have gotten - or are about to in the case of the Coliseum - major upgrades thanks to UCLA and USC. At this point, they're better alternatives than the EJD is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

very true.


Lets see here, no one in LA really wants the Raider Thugs back, and there is ZERO support in LA to bring the Chargers to LA, so the only real choice is the LA RAMS... Anheuser Bush will be just fine without a team in St Louis. If they had a problem with it they would step up and build them a new place to play there... Just sayin..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this says it all as well.


There is no real desire in St Louis to make sure that the Rams stay there. There may be a few die-hard fans who still attend games and who haven't been pissed off by the "hands-up" gesture that still support the Rams. But they are now outnumbered by the white cops in St Louis who want the Rams to apologize (never gonna happen my friend), the "former fans" who are now boycotting the team, the businesses that want the Rams and their fans out, and the people that just don't care. The only ones in St Louis that want the Rams to stay are the few fans they have left and the L.A. haters that want them to stay simply because they want to rub L.A.'s nose in it.

Seriously, that does not add up to a sold-out stadium on a Sunday afternoon, unless the stadium capacity was around 35,000. Now that may work in the Mountain West Conference for a school like Boise State, but it doesn't work in the NFL.

There are three rules when it comes to real estate and NFL franchises: location, location, location. L.A. has it, St Louis doesn't. St Louis may have 3 million in population from the surrounding county to pull from, however L.A. has 18 million to pull from. When it comes to the NFL, St Louis' time has passed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this guy nailed it why the raiders wont be back in LA.


The only people who want the Raiders in LA are the people who are already Raider fans. The rest of us want the Raiders to stay the hell out of here because of the aforementioned Raider fans. The only thing worse than the reality of having these idiotic criminals here now is the idea of more of them coming here from out of town eight times a year. We don’t want them. And if the Raiders try to move anywhere else they will encounter fierce resistance because no one else wants Raider fans in their town either.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It’s amazing to see folks form opinions without any facts. LA had no problem supporting pro football. The Rams left Anaheim for 2 reasons. The owner, Georgia Frontiere was from St. Louis and the city of St. Louis promised her a new stadium with luxury boxes and the ability to sell PSL’s. Anaheim and LA would foot the bill for a new stadium. It all came down to bucks. Manic Al Davis kept threatening to move back to the Bay Area if he did not get a new stadium and the only city willing to pitch in some money was Irwindale and Davis did not want to be there. So out of spite towards the LA Coliseum commission he moved to Oakland in hopes if greener pastures. And to this day the city of LA will not pitch in one penny for a stadium. And that is a smart way of thinking. Finally to the comment that LA is Dodger/Laker/USC/UCLA town, don’t forget that the first pro sports team to ever sell out every game in a season was THE STANLEY CUP CHAMPION L. A. KINGS! LA is now, first and foremost, hockeytown!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

some of these LA RAIDER trolls always ignore this fact that if davis wouldnt share levi stadium with the niners,why would he move to LA and share with stan kroneke? duh. and like this person said,there is a deal in place in oakland for a new stadium,they are just waiting on ignorant mark t sign. so that poster hit the nail on the head,it IS hilarious that the raiders are still being mentioned.


Utterly hilarious that the Raiders are still in this conversation! There is a brand new built stadium less than 30 miles from Oakland that Davis said no to because he doesn’t want to share! So your telling me that they would play in Dodger Stadium for 4-5yrs and share a stadium with the Rams or ? ! No way! If someone builds them a crib under Davis’s terms then and only then the Raiders will move until then LA is leverage only…. There is a reported deal on the table from Oakland to the Raiders waiting for Davis to sign but as usual Mo like his Daddy is ignoring reality! Don’t buy the hype and BS! If they move the Nocal Nation will throw their gear in the garbage, I will be fan1 to do just that so I dare Davis to move go ahead..but he HS said repeatedly that he won’t share…get over it already!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If it doesn't get done,you know whats going to happen,this team will end up going somewhere else... 
st louis post bryan burwell on Rams getting new stadium.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sure,minnesota is a great model of STL to follow with $498 million in taxpayer money,its a great place...

Options for St. Louis Stadium Issue - 101Sports.com


----------



## rightwinger

Raiders will move to LA in 2016


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams lease-jay nixon-we need those who operate the other side of the building to at least want to engage in discussions."


----------



## LA RAM FAN

edit out,double post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Raiders will move to LA in 2016


troll alert. you were much more realistic before when you said it would be the chargers.


----------



## Papageorgio

Funny how people the guy that posts and posts and post, old stories, one after another has the nerve to call others trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Miami Dolphins owner dennis ross took notice of the clippers $2 billion dollar sale. How could I not?" he said. "I was feeling stupid until the sale of the Clippers and Dodgers."

How could I not?" he said. "I was feeling stupid until the sale of the Clippers and Dodgers."

Stephen Ross L.A. to certainly get team in five years - NFL.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sunday night football on NBC asks which team do you think will move to LA. 
Sunday Night Football on NBC asks ... - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

you can expect that stan kroenke is keeping a close eye on this from his mansion in malibu.

NFL owners keep close eye on sale of Los Angeles Clippers NBC on Yahoo Sports - Yahoo Sports


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## LA RAM FAN

If the clippers are worth the $2 billion price ballmer has agreed to,then what would an NFL team in L.A. be worth?

If Clippers fetch 2 billion what would an L.A. NFL team be worth Breaking Views


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


>


troll alert,troll alert.


rightwinger said:


>


congrats,as always you prove what a paid troll you are ignoring facts that it will be impossible for them to ever move there again  in the fact the owners who they have to get the approval from,all  dont want them there and neither do the LA politicians who all voted against them coming back.also pretty impossible for them to do troll since both the LA Coliseum and the rose bowl  have banned them being able to play there for a temp site while a new stadium is being built so they have nowhere in LA to go to troll. dodger stadium wont work either since davis has said he wants a new stadium since he is tired of playing on a baseball filed half the time. where will they play while waiting for a stadium,beverly hills high school?

oh and unlike kronke,he wont have a stadium being built for him since both davis and kronke have both said they wont share.

miserable fail as always paid troll. again,you had more credibility when you were saying the chargers had a better chance of getting there than the rams since the owners WILL allow them to move as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

lest see,the raiders and chargers both have great fan support,both owners have said they want to stay in their cities,the rams have horrible fan support,second worst in the NFL after the jags,their owner has said he would like to move to LA, and despite these facts here below,people here actually think the chargers or raiders will be there over the rams.comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> very true.
> 
> 
> Lets see here, no one in LA really wants the Raider Thugs back, and there is ZERO support in LA to bring the Chargers to LA, so the only real choice is the LA RAMS... Anheuser Bush will be just fine without a team in St Louis. If they had a problem with it they would step up and build them a new place to play there... Just sayin..



yep it will be the chargers and raiders,not the rams.

see what folks around here dont get it htta agent rightwinger is a paid troll by the government.the fatc he defends the governments official version of events ALL THE TIME no matter how absurd it is and ignores facts as well as lies all the time,its obvious he is a paid troll on the governments payroll

the media is doing what the government is telling them to do playing mind games with the public trying to get them to think the chargers or raiders might move to LA along with the rams but thats not hapening for the previous post of mine and for this reason as well.

the Rams will be in LA next year and IF there is a team from the AFC that joins them in the future,it will through expansion.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lets see here, no one in LA really wants the Raider Thugs back, and there is ZERO support in LA to bring the Chargers to LA, so the only real choice is the LA RAMS... Anheuser Bush will be just fine without a team in St Louis. If they had a problem with it they would step up and build them a new place to play there... Just sayin..


----------



## rightwinger

They already got the hats.......looks like a done deal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

enjoy your trolling for the next two months while you can paid troll because thats all the tiem you will have left to troll here with your propaganda in the fact the announcement is expected the middle of february which is the relocation deadline.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> enjoy your trolling for the next two months while you can paid troll because thats all the tiem you will have left to troll here with your propaganda in the fact the announcement is expected the middle of february which is the relocation deadline.


for the Rams to be back in LA that is.


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

southern california is most definitely a money pit and creating an NFL team there is pure genius.

What Does Clippers Sale Mean for the NFL


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here^



LOL!

I don't read his posts, but I know when he is making a comment about me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kroenke already owns the land, and he has the financial strength to both build a stadium and withstand a relocation fee. Based on the 2013 Forbes rankings, the Rams’ franchise worth would double if they moved out to Los Angeles.

The city of Los Angeles and it's metropolitan area cant afford to invest public funds into a stadium.That fact alone probably eliminates oakland raiders owner mark davis and san diego chargers owner dean spanos from moving to Los Angeles,unless they can strike a deal with AEG for farmers field.Both owners would likely need some form of public financing to move and pay relocation costs.However,that doesn't mean a team with a wealthy owner cant take advantage of the situation.

WHAT ABOUT THE RAMS?

It would take an owner with a large cash reserve and the ability to think of long term revenue to make the move.Of all the teams currently available to move,there is one man who fits that description.The Rams Kroenke.Oh,and it's Kroenke who owns 60 acres of land in an already NFL approved area of town.

THEIR words saint louis apologists,NOT mine.cold hard facts why the raiders and chargers wont be able to move to LA despite their stadium issues but the Rams WILL be able to.



Misinformation about Los Angeles continues to dominate NFL discussion GRIDIRON MEDIA OFFICIAL WEBSITE FOR LATEST NFL NEWS


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Kroenke already owns the land, and he has the financial strength to both build a stadium and withstand a relocation fee. Based on the 2013 Forbes rankings, the Rams’ franchise worth would double if they moved out to Los Angeles.
> 
> The city of Los Angeles and it's metropolitan area cant afford to invest public funds into a stadium.That fact alone probably eliminates oakland raiders owner mark davis and san diego chargers owner dean spanos from moving to Los Angeles,unless they can strike a deal with AEG for farmers field.Both owners would likely need some form of public financing to move and pay relocation costs.However,that doesn't mean a team with a wealthy owner cant take advantage of the situation.
> 
> WHAT ABOUT THE RAMS?
> 
> It would take an owner with a large cash reserve and the ability to think of long term revenue to make the move.Of all the teams currently available to move,there is one man who fits that description.The Rams Kroenke.Oh,and it's Kroenke who owns 60 acres of land in an already NFL approved area of town.
> 
> THEIR words saint louis apologists,NOT mine.cold hard facts why the raiders and chargers wont be able to move to LA despite their stadium issues but the Rams WILL be able to.
> 
> 
> 
> Misinformation about Los Angeles continues to dominate NFL discussion GRIDIRON MEDIA OFFICIAL WEBSITE FOR LATEST NFL NEWS



They won't build on the land he currently purchased, it is only 60 acres, Kroenke wants 300 plus acres to build a suitable stadium.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Please, take back the LA Rams. I was a fan when they first moved here, but 15 years of zero effort to win will sour anyone. You clear the road; Ill help them pack their crap.
THIS IS COMING FROM A SAINT LOUIS FAN.this is WHY they are leaving,they have no fan support there.31st of of the 32 teams with the jabs being the only worse one.lol



Thank you Derek for a well written and researched piece. Something Mr. Graham should have done. But like all writers from the Buffalo area, they are too complacent or lazy, and the only way to get a trip to the Best Coast is by telling your boss your researching for an article.


after two minutes of research on the internet, I found my remark about all Buffalo writers to be in error, however, I stand behind my statement about Mr. Graham.
Thank you for mention that we in Los Angeles DO support our teams...win or lose. Thank you as well for stating the TRUE reason why the Rams and Raiders left...and why there isn't a new stadium built already (no public funds will be given).

SO VERY TRUE.


A good article with a sound foundation and one that isn't slanted in on direction as Graham's article clearly was.
ALSO VERY TRUE.




As a St. Louis native and Rams fan, I certainly don't want them to leave, but this was a well written article. It seems to objectively state the situation and I agree, the Rams are certainly candidates to return to their previous destination .ANOTHER COMMENT FORM A SAINT LOIS FAN.
Good article Derek.The Bills should and I feel will stay if in Buffalo but another thing Graham left out when the Bill have struggled during the year they too have not sold out game at the end of the year in fact for anyone that has the Sunday Ticket Package there are many stadiums with empty seats.The NFL for a variety of reasons is a TV sport.The Sunday Ticket Package is a big reason why.
.WELL SAID.


The Rams will more than double in value if they come home. I think this is a no brainer for Stan. Of course the city won't spend a dime. If he brings the money the city will agree. If LA would have upgraded the stadium they would have never left. Come on home Rams, the fans are still here.
THIS GUY NAILED IT AND THATS WHY THEY ARE COMING BACK.


graham is also not getting the fact that we don't want the Bills.


WELL SAID AS WELL.
Excellent article. 

There has been so much misinformation, even before the Rams and Raiders left Southern California.

The Rams were highly popular until around the early '90s. Both John Shaw and Georgia F. purposely dismantled a once proud franchise. They alienated the fans with bad trades, public tirades about how bad Anaheim was, losing records towards the end, and total contempt for the fans. How can any business survive with that kind of customer treatment? Pretty soon, fans got feed up and John and Georgia found a gullible city to pony up the cash in St. Louis. 

Los Angeles is perfect for the Rams again. Sunny weather, potentially huge fan base, and accessible. Bring the Rams back home.

SAVED THE BEST COMMENT FOR THE LAST SINCE I COULD NOT HAVE SAID IT ANY BETTER MYSELF,THIS GUY HIT THE NAIL ON THE HEAD.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"Missouri taxpayers-even those who cant name five Rams players-continue to pay $12 million a year for the dome."


----------



## LA RAM FAN

In just six years, the St. Louis Regional Convention and Sports Complex Authority will have burned through its $16 million savings, according to authority estimates. And if spending continues at that pace, in 15 years the Dome will be nearly $62 million in the hole.


 62 million hole in Jones Dome future News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The indoor football stadium that the St. Louis Rams call home is running out of money as the NFL's team long-term future in the city remains murky.

And the stadium's future remains in limbo as lease negotiations between St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke and the stadium authority drag on. The Rams can break their 30-year lease after the upcoming season, which would be a decade early.

I'm going to tell you, they don't know how they're going to do it," he said. "But they want to know what it's going to take."

 62 million hole in Jones Dome future News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Is Bernie starting to see the light?

There's only one way that the Rams will leave town.If there's....

Bernie Spin by Cards on Taveras move hard to buy Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This is what happens when the # 1 media market plays the # 2 media market for a championship.

http://makewayforthekings.com/artic...n-viewers-averaged-for-2014-stanley-cup-final


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> This is what happens when the # 1 media market plays the # 2 media market for a championship.
> 
> http://makewayforthekings.com/artic...n-viewers-averaged-for-2014-stanley-cup-final



According to The Futon Critic, these were the Top 10 markets for Game 5:
 1) Los Angeles 12.4
 2) New York 10.4
 3) Buffalo 9.2
 4) Boston 6.3
 4) Minneapolis-St. Paul 6.3
 6) Pittsburgh 5.5
 7)Chicago 5.4
 7) Providence 5.4
 9) West Palm Beach 5.2
 9) Las Vegas 5.2


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If a team such as the STL Rams,who can get out of their lease at the end og the 2014 season were to return to L.A.,the value of their franchise alone would triple overnight.

For NFL 2 billion reasons to consider L.A. - The Orange County Register


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

I know you probably have already read this article:

NFL Los Angeles Team In 2015 Stadium Deal Team Owners Are Relocation Hurdles

but they're still talking about it. Some SoCal professor thinks time is running out for next season but we'll see.

[


----------



## Montrovant

Just read this on nfl.com today.

Raiders Chargers Rams not moving to L.A. in 2015 - NFL.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> Just read this on nfl.com today.
> 
> Raiders Chargers Rams not moving to L.A. in 2015 - NFL.com



Dont believe every article you read..The only part they got right on there is that  the raiders and chargers arent.you are going to hear all kinds of disinformation from here on out till february 15th when the annoucement is made that they are moving back.Kroneke has had several meetings with the major and governor of LA.Its a done deal.He wants to move where Spanos and Davis have both said they want to stay in oakland and in san diego.


----------



## B. Kidd

Montrovant said:


> Just read this on nfl.com today.
> 
> Raiders Chargers Rams not moving to L.A. in 2015 - NFL.com



Where's '9-11 I. Job'?  I thought he had the inside scoop on the Rams being in L.A. next year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read this on nfl.com today.
> 
> Raiders Chargers Rams not moving to L.A. in 2015 - NFL.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where's '9-11 I. Job'?  I thought he had the inside scoop on the Rams being in L.A. next year.
Click to expand...

I addressed this post of his.its the one right before your post here.again as I just said,don't believe everything you hear.you are going to hear all kinds of disinformation from here on out till february 15th.

 Don't be surprised a month later that you start seeing articles like that that say both  the raiders and rams are both moving. the rams part will be correct,the raiders wont though.Its a done deal.even the people in saint louis are now coming out saying they dont think the rams will be there next year.

thats not the talk of oakland though. thats because they know something that these blowhard sports writers never mention when they talk about the raiders moving back with the rams as well,anytime theyse blowhard sportwriters mention that the rams and raiders will both be moving back,they always conveinetly leave out two key important details.which is 1. you have to have the approval of the majority of the owners to move and the majority dont want the raiders in LA because they are sore at the davis family because of al davis suing them to move there before.

2.the NFL suggested to davis to share levi stadium with the niners,he did not want to do that,so why would he move to LA and want to share with kroenke.both have said they dont want to share so it will only be the rams. i covered that in an earlier article i posted.


----------



## B. Kidd

Watch the Rams end up in London for 2016..........


----------



## LA RAM FAN

UnAmericanYOU said:


> I know you probably have already read this article:
> 
> NFL Los Angeles Team In 2015 Stadium Deal Team Owners Are Relocation Hurdles
> 
> but they're still talking about it. Some SoCal professor thinks time is running out for next season but we'll see.
> 
> [


yep i have seen it before,nothing new.Like I just got done saying,dont believe everything you hear.from here on out up till february 15th you will see all kinds of disinformation articles appearing on the net. thats dated from yesterday but they are posing nothing new that they havent already talked about from months back though except for a couple things.

For instance,thats a  lie what they said there about there being no clear path for a new stadium.the city of LA has been working on this for the last 5 years or so to make sure they get an NFL team.they already have  a stadium plan ready to go and ready to start construction on it but they cant start construction on it until there is a team that announces  their intent to move to LA.its the rules.till a team announces their intent to move to LA,they cant start building it.makes sense.

cant believe what some professor says either.does that professor of that college serve on the city council of LA? does he owrk in the rams organization? does he work for the NFL? didnt think so.

thats comedy gold that they use old leverage thing again.saying that if a team moves to LA,nfl owners wont be able to use the city of LA as a leverage barganing chip anymore?

I've shot that argument down many times before when they brought that up in the fact that the rams coming to LA doesnt affect teams still being able to use LA as leverage to get new stadium deals in the least.

The NFL will keep saying they want to have a second team in LA as well so LA wil STILL be there actually as bargaining chip for them to use for a new stadium so thats not true at all.

they are using that comment about how the rams are still taking requests for season ticket orders next year and thats because they are trying to keep a lid on it that its a done deal they are moving.they forget to mention the fact that you can easily get a refund on on season tickets.

Oh and goddel has been in on this coverup from day one when kroneke  made the purchase of the land,he spread one lie after another.

He first told the media that kronke  was just making the purchase of land as a business venture saying that 60 acres was not enough land for a stadium.that lie was quickly shot down when it was revealed that the 49ers new stadium, levi stadium only sits on 22 acres of land and that the largest land used for an NFL stadium,the dallas cowboys,sits on just 44 acres.
He then said that kroneke was going to use it to build a soccer team in LA. That was then laughed about around the country when it was revealed that LA already has TWO soccer teams.like LA is realy going to bring in a THIRD soccer team? yeah right.an Im the king of england.

THEN when everybody found out that one was an outright lie by goddell as well he then said the land was being purchased by him to build a walmart store there.that lie fell apart as well when it was pointed out the city of LA rejected that site just a couple months ago when a big investor said they wanted to build a walmart store there,they rejected it saying that site is going to be used for something else and wont be available for anybody to use to build anything there.

it was one coverup and one lie after another by goddell. 

oh and proof that that article is full of disinformation is the fact that they say LA has two major league baseball teams claiming the angles play in LA.Thats a lie as well.LA has only one baseball team.the dodgers.the angels are los angeles in name only.they play in anahiem,a different city.so LA does not have two major league baseball teams.

so dont believe everything you hear.

i see they at least covered something that all these blowhards sportwriters never do about the raiders when mentioning them possibly coming back.I give them credit for at least making it clear that the raiders wont be back mentioning the fact that they would have a hard sell getting the owners to approve the move.the NFL has said it has to be the right team and the right fit.the raiders are for sure neither. crime in LA dropped after the raiders left.

they also mentioned as well the fact that i covered earlier in a previous article that it has to be an owner with deep pockets.that is what kroneke IS and davis is not.Davis has very small pockets.he is very poor in fact when you compare him to the rich owners like jerry jones and kroneke of course.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> Watch the Rams end up in London for 2016..........


knowing goddel,expect him to try and convince everyone thats where they will be next year. I wouldnt put anything past him. why does everybody in the world always lie?


----------



## Montrovant

B. Kidd said:


> Watch the Rams end up in London for 2016..........



I don't understand how people can seriously get behind the idea of a London team.  The travel alone would seem to make it next to impossible to pull off.  Yet we keep hearing rumors......


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watch the Rams end up in London for 2016..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't understand how people can seriously get behind the idea of a London team.  The travel alone would seem to make it next to impossible to pull off.  Yet we keep hearing rumors......
Click to expand...


Like i said,dont put anything past the stupidity of Goddell. again thats all it is is unsubstantiated RUMORS.Goddell is great at making up fairy tales.His rumors he makes up are about as reliable as his most pathetic original lie he came up with when he was trying to keep a lid on it about the Rams going back to LA saying the land purchase kroneke made of 60 acres was not big enough for an NFL stadium.

Only problem was he was so stupid he did not realise levi stadium where the niners play is only 22 acres and the largest land that houses an NFL stadium the dallas cowboys,is only on 44 acres.

like i just got done saying,after he realised he fucked up though and that lie was easily debunked,he resorted to one lie after another trying to keep a lid on it only every lie he came up with after that was easily debunked as well.

again as i just got done saying,goddel is like a politician,incapable of opening his mouth without lying every single time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

i have posted many pics on this thread of kroneke and goddel talking to each other.i guarantee you many of those discussions were on his move to LA next year.i also guarantee that they have had secret back channel meetings with each other on getting a stadium built and them discussing him using the rose bowl on an interim basis for the nest 3 or 4 years while its being built. the vikings are playing at their colleges university for the next couple years while waiting for their new stadium.yet that article prints propaganda that the rose bowl would nnot be suitable for the rams while wating,yeah right.

i want goddel to stay on for the rest of the football season since he is heavily involved in the process of the rams coming back but after this season,he needs to be fired.


----------



## rightwinger

Looks like a thread killer


Roger Goodell tells teams that NFL won t approve Los Angeles relocation for 2015 season - ESPN Los Angeles


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Looks like a thread killer
> 
> 
> Roger Goodell tells teams that NFL won t approve Los Angeles relocation for 2015 season - ESPN Los Angeles


hey dumbshit,read my previous posts,i debunked it.got further stuff as well that also debunks that bullshit article coming up.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a thread killer
> 
> 
> Roger Goodell tells teams that NFL won t approve Los Angeles relocation for 2015 season - ESPN Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> hey dumbshit,read my previous posts,i debunked it.got further stuff as well that also debunks that bullshit article coming up.
Click to expand...


You think Goodell is shitting you?

Your thread is dead. Try again next year


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a thread killer
> 
> 
> Roger Goodell tells teams that NFL won t approve Los Angeles relocation for 2015 season - ESPN Los Angeles
> 
> 
> 
> hey dumbshit,read my previous posts,i debunked it.got further stuff as well that also debunks that bullshit article coming up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You think Goodell is shitting you?
> 
> Your thread is dead. Try again next year
Click to expand...

in your dreams.you wish it could be dead..yeah you and goddel should get married to each other because you guys are two peas in a pod,neither of you know how to open your mouth without lying all the time.goddel has NEVER told the truth about anything and now all of a sudden you claim that he is being honest.good one. nice try but miserable fail.

again I debunked it all in my previous posts before you showed up to troll but like always,you wont read stuff that debunks the lies you always tell so we both know you wont bother to read it.better luck next time paid troll.Like I said, I got much more stuff coming up as well that debunks it all as I already have.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Looks like a thread killer
> 
> 
> Roger Goodell tells teams that NFL won t approve Los Angeles relocation for 2015 season - ESPN Los Angeles


first post coming up that debunks this propaganda disinformation piece by paid agent troll rightwinger in just seconds from now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Another turn on the rollercoaster... until someone goes ON THE RECORD... a rumor is just a rumor. If it is so true, then getting an official statement from the NFL and the Commissioner shouldn't be that hard...

exactly. Is there anything official whatsoever in that propaganda piece link of rightwingers of a video of goddel making a public statement that no NFL team is coming to LA next year? didn't think so. he has been called out on his bullshit that this link is a thread killed the same way this resident troll has been caught lying by over a hundred people here at USMB since he has been here since day one.

he sure never gets tired of getting spanked around here all the time with his ass beatings he gets here everyday.lol that's almost as funny as his constant lies that Oswald was the lone assassin that he always turns tail and runs off from when he is proven wrong.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

just like this LA contact of mine says so well.

Councilman Englander just said the same thing. Confirm it before we believe it.

it wasn't announced on ESPN last night or in the papers so till then its just heresay crap.if its not announced tonight then its pure bullshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Everything is per sources. Which means jack! When I hear Kronke say the Rams are staying I'll believe it!

exactly.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still got a couple more debunking posts but this is the last one i have time for for the day and its the best one of them all.so i am saving the best for last.

ok calm down. Do you think Stan bought Inglewood for a Sams Club? Do you think he spent all that money for leverage? lol. I trust a forward thinker and billionaire spends with a plan well thought out. Goodell has no vote!! Goodell works at the pleasure of the owners. All Stan needs is his majority vote of other owners to make this happen. Any rules on moving or anything else in the league can be adjusted or changed by the other owners. My guess is Stan has the majority he needs or he would not have spent a dime in Inglewood. These owners understand with the Rams moving "All" of the other teams will benefit in increased franchise value and the next TV contract will be astronomically increased. BTW what is Goodell supposed to say during the season? The STL stadium is like Farmers Field it will not happen. STL has no real funds to actually make their plan doable. It will happen in Inglewood!!


----------



## Papageorgio

The teams have until January 1st to let the league know about any intentions to move to Los Angeles in 2016.

After 20 years, the NFL still does seem interested in the LA market.

I see teams moving to LA but not next year, unless it's another midnight move which the NFL has seemed to close up in it by-laws.


----------



## rightwinger

Next year is off the table

Look for Oakland to move in 2016


----------



## Papageorgio

I see either St. Louis or Oakland in 2016, it just won't be next year.

911 nut is just wrong on 2015, imagine all the posts, conversing and agreeing with himself and he is still wrong and using his opinion to refute this last story. He is plain crazy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from the trolls.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

while I will come out and admit that it is possible it MIGHT not happen in 2015,they will for sure be back in the 2016 season.some of my LA contacts from a few months back were reporting to me saying-I got some good news and some bad news Rams fans.I have been talking to some people in the NFL that are heavily involved in this and the bad news is they say they wont be back in LA next year.the good news though is they have told me they will be back in 2016.

I didnt consider at that time that his sources knew what they were talking about but now i will keep in open mind its possible he is right that they wont be back till the 2016 season.However i still dont believe it in the fact there has been no official announcement made from the rams organization about being in saint louis next year as of yet so that report means nothing.

the CHARGERS have come out and said THEY will be staying in san diego next year but we havent heard one word yet at all from the Rams saying they will be staying next year so its STILL all  unsubstanitated rumors and hearsay.where is the video of goddel saying any of this? its nowhere,so therefore there is no evidence of it to be true.just pure rumors.

oh and something else,while i saw those words being shown on ESPN last night,remember who the source was that it came from on ESPN.it was ESPN'S Adam Scheffer the headlines were reading  saying goodell said this.

Who is  adam scheffer? Adam scheffer is the same guy who  ALSO reported as well three years ago that there was a done deal signed, sealed, and deliverd by the miami dolphins for jeff fisher to be their new coach and to expect an announcement to be made soon in the next few weeks by the dolphins owner that he would be their new owner. thats who that guy who wrote that article of godell on got his information from was ESPN'S adam scheffer who spread the news to the airwaves.

last time i checked,scheffer turned out to be a liar because hasnt jeff fisher been the coach of the rams the last three years now?

soon as the rams organization comes out and makes the official announcement they are staying in saint louis next season like the chargers have saying they will stay in san diego,you will have something,till then,all you got to gloat about is unsubstaniated rumors from a proven liar named adam scheffer.


----------



## rightwinger

Los Angeles Raiders. 2016


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Next year is off the table
> 
> Look for Oakland to move in 2016


in your dreams.If its nobody in 2015,it will be the RAMS in 20106.as always you prove how dense you are.impossible for the raiders to move since they have nowhere in LA to play at while waiting for a new stadium the fact the rose bowl and the LA coliseum have told the NFL they will not be allowed to play there while a stadium is being built.never mind the fact the majoriity of the owners dont want them there.

miserable fail as always from you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Los Angeles Raiders. 2016


troll alert.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Next year is off the table
> 
> Look for Oakland to move in 2016



 wow that really showed me and countered everything i have said.

I notice this is ALWAYS your pathetic  rebutalls you always come up with e when you are cornered and cant refute facts.

since you never have anything constructive to say or anything to contribute to this thread,Im putting you on ignore paid troll until feb 15th when the announcement is made they are moving back to LA. or if turns out my LA sourse is correct that it wont be till 20106,I will keep you on ignore for that long a period of time.

enjoy talking to yourself.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> while I will come out and admit that it is possible it MIGHT not happen in 2015,they will for sure be back in the 2016 season.some of my LA contacts from a few months back were reporting to me saying-I got some good news and some bad news Rams fans.I have been talking to some people in the NFL that are heavily involved in this and the bad news is they say they wont be back in LA next year.the good news though is they have told me they will be back in 2016.
> 
> I didnt consider at that time that his sources knew what they were talking about but now i will keep in open mind its possible he is right that they wont be back till the 2016 season.However i still dont believe it in the fact there has been no official announcement made from the rams organization about being in saint louis next year as of yet so that report means nothing.
> 
> the CHARGERS have come out and said THEY will be staying in san diego next year but we havent heard one word yet at all from the Rams saying they will be staying next year so its STILL all  unsubstanitated rumors and hearsay.where is the video of goddel saying any of this? its nowhere,so therefore there is no evidence of it to be true.just pure rumors.
> 
> oh and something else,while i saw those words being shown on ESPN last night,remember who the source was that it came from on ESPN.it was ESPN'S Adam Scheffer the headlines were reading  saying goodell said this.
> 
> Who is  adam scheffer? Adam scheffer is the same guy who  ALSO reported as well three years ago that there was a done deal signed, sealed, and deliverd by the miami dolphins for jeff fisher to be their new coach and to expect an announcement to be made soon in the next few weeks by the dolphins owner that he would be their new owner. thats who that guy who wrote that article of godell on got his information from was ESPN'S adam scheffer who spread the news to the airwaves.
> 
> last time i checked,scheffer turned out to be a liar because hasnt jeff fisher been the coach of the rams the last three years now?
> 
> soon as the rams organization comes out and makes the official announcement they are staying in saint louis next season like the chargers have saying they will stay in san diego,you will have something,till then,all you got to gloat about is unsubstaniated rumors from a proven liar named adam scheffer.



And the nut job is trying to back off his statement. Lol!

Loser


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next year is off the table
> 
> Look for Oakland to move in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> in your dreams.If its nobody in 2015,it will be the RAMS in 20106.as always you prove how dense you are.impossible for the raiders to move since they have nowhere in LA to play at while waiting for a new stadium the fact the rose bowl and the LA coliseum have told the NFL they will not be allowed to play there while a stadium is being built.never mind the fact the majoriity of the owners dont want them there.
> 
> miserable fail as always from you.
Click to expand...


Wait, those stadiums have said the Raiders, specifically, can not play there?  Not any other potential teams, just the Raiders?


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next year is off the table
> 
> Look for Oakland to move in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow that really showed me and countered everything i have said.
> 
> I notice this is ALWAYS your pathetic  rebutalls you always come up with e when you are cornered and cant refute facts.
> 
> since you never have anything constructive to say or anything to contribute to this thread,Im putting you on ignore paid troll until feb 15th when the announcement is made they are moving back to LA. or if turns out my LA sourse is correct that it wont be till 20106,I will keep you on ignore for that long a period of time.
> 
> enjoy talking to yourself.
Click to expand...

Congratulations rightwinger, you can now comment on 911 nut jobs and he won't answer other than his childish and boorish "someone farted" response which means he isn't man enough to refute.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toro

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.



Whoever smelt it, dealt it!


----------



## rightwinger

I have a source in NFL HQ who tells me that the Rams will sign an extension in St Louis and it will be the Raiders who will move to LA in 2017 not 2016


----------



## KissMy

I was at the Rams Players, Staff & Families Only Christmas Party last night. The Rams are not moving next year.


----------



## KissMy

The OP is an idiot & has been repeatedly proven so countless times. No NFL team would ever move to LA by next year.

Teams will not play in old stadiums or ones without lots of luxury box seats. It take more than 5 years to get a stadium built & more than 3 years of construction after ground breaking excavation begins. LA & NFL must approve of a location & funding way before construction begins & that will be many years before any team moves there.

St Louis had to get approval, funding & spend 3 years building a stadium before any team agreed to play here. The same will have to happen in LA. First you must build it before anyone will dare come to play. Even the Dallas Cowboys took 15 years to get their new stadium built & over 3 years of that was construction time.


----------



## KissMy

Stan Kroenke is not going to give Ed Roski 30 percent ownership in the Rams to allow them to play at the Rose Bowl. Kroenke has to break ground in 2015 on a new stadium before the NFL Rams play in LA in 2019.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> The OP is an idiot & has been repeatedly proven so countless times. No NFL team would ever move to LA by next year.
> 
> Teams will not play in old stadiums or ones without lots of luxury box seats. It take more than 5 years to get a stadium built & more than 3 years of construction after ground breaking excavation begins. LA & NFL must approve of a location & funding way before construction begins & that will be many years before any team moves there.
> 
> St Louis had to get approval, funding & spend 3 years building a stadium before any team agreed to play here. The same will have to happen in LA. First you must build it before anyone will dare come to play. Even the Dallas Cowboys took 15 years to get their new stadium built & over 3 years of that was construction time.



i love it how you say I am the idiot.i am not the idiot who worships what the government tell them  and ignore the laws of physics every junior high school kid learns at that age.nor ignores expert witness testimony.

No paid troll YOU are an idiot and have proven that too many times and as usual are doing that right now.again that ESPN unsubstaniated RUMOR came from adam scheffer,the SAME guy who said  the dolphins had a deal that jeff fisher was going  to be their head coach. yet you all cling to that unsubstantiated rumor like a dog gettings it last steak dinner.Last time i checked,fisher was the coach of the rams the last three years and never did cocah the dolphins.


Lies as always from you government paid troll.you say it takes five years for a stadium to be built.. complete B.S . the vikings just announced in the winter of 2013 they came up with a stadium plan to have a new stadium ready for them for the 2016 season.this is the first year of only two years they will be playing in the college stadium of minneota.miserable fail as always.might want to take out that mirror when calling someone an idiot.

you only see what you want to see in all your discussions so you will ignore this like you always ignore everything that shoots down your lies,that the RAMS CAN PLAY IN THE LA COLISEUM AND THE ROSE BOWL for a the nest two or three years while waiting for a new stadium just like the vikings are doing just now.your handlers sure came up with some really stupid lies to post to try and derail this thread. your handlers are at least more clever than agent rightwingers at least.i'll give them that much.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> Stan Kroenke is not going to give Ed Roski 30 percent ownership in the Rams to allow them to play at the Rose Bowl. Kroenke has to break ground in 2015 on a new stadium before the NFL Rams play in LA in 2019.


Roski has nothing to do with any of this anymore.Roski isnt even in the picture on a single thing of any of this. everybody knows that.

in your dreams it will be 2019.2016 at the latest. again as i said before,one of my LA contacts reported months back before the season began these words-"please pay attention here." these were his words.NOT mine.-I got some good news and bad news folks.The Bad news is I have talked to some city offiicials here in LA and the Rams wont be back in 2015.The good news is though they will be back in 2016.

sorry but i will take the word of someone right there in LA involved in the whole thing who talks to city officials there on the council over your your ramblings and b.s I didnt want to believe him back then when he said that thinking he was wrong but now I am CONSIDERING the possibility he might be right,that it may not be till 2016 and i will have to wait one more year.Highly unlikely from what I been hearing from my LA contacts but i will consider it.

you might try it sometime,actually considering that you might be wrong in your ramblings and lies on government corruption. the day that happens though is the day the world ends so I wont hold my breath on it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Next year is off the table
> 
> Look for Oakland to move in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> in your dreams.If its nobody in 2015,it will be the RAMS in 20106.as always you prove how dense you are.impossible for the raiders to move since they have nowhere in LA to play at while waiting for a new stadium the fact the rose bowl and the LA coliseum have told the NFL they will not be allowed to play there while a stadium is being built.never mind the fact the majoriity of the owners dont want them there.
> 
> miserable fail as always from you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wait, those stadiums have said the Raiders, specifically, can not play there?  Not any other potential teams, just the Raiders?
Click to expand...


yep.its strange that agent rightwinger clicked on a like for your post here  since all he did was prove he is clueless as always and doesnt know what he is talking about.lol  

I wonder what his fellow agent troll kiss my has to say since he was saying earlier just like rightwinger,that the raiders would be back in LA but not the rams.

exactly.the RAIDERS will never be able to move to LA but the Rams can.The RAMS the NFL owners will approve of.they CAN play in the LA coliseum or rose bowl  while waiting for a new stadium to be built despite the lies of agent kissmy. LA though is out of the picture for the Raiders though since they have nowhere in LA to go to while waiting for a new stadium.where would they play? beverly hills high school?

notice how agents kissmy and rightinger who came on here earlier saying the raiders would move to LA in the future before the rams ever would is evading those facts that the raiders have nowhere in LA to play while waiting for a new stadium or that the majority of the ownerd who have to approve the move,dont want the raiders there cause they are sore at the davis family because of al suing them to move to LA in the first place?

mark wouldnt be able to sue the NFL like his father did because his father had the influence and the money.Mark has neither,no influence and no capital for along winded lawsuit that would cost him too much money.not happening with the raiders despite their fantasys they have on that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> I was at the Rams Players, Staff & Families Only Christmas Party last night. The Rams are not moving next year.


sure agent kiss my,whatever.. i notice the two people that clicked on LIKES are one was a fellow agent paid troll and the other are two non paid troll who eat up every rumor they always hear no matter how unsubstantiated it always is.


----------



## Montrovant

Why did whoever is in charge of those stadiums single out the Raiders for exclusion?  That seems odd.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> Why did whoever is in charge of those stadiums single out the Raiders for exclusion?  That seems odd.


those two colleges have said they are not going to allow the Raiders to play there while LA is building a new stadium and thats because the majority of Raider fans dont know how to act or behave themselves.

here in kansas city,everytime the raiders come here to play the chiefs,they double up security because there are fights that always take place in stands between the fans.

it doesnt happen much now these days but i remember it was the norm that there used to be DOZENS of fights in the stands between raider and chiefs fans all the time.the only reason it isnt frequent now is they increased security BECAUSE of raider fans.

they had to increase security for the raiders/49ers game a few games ago in oakland because the last time the 49ers came to oakland back in 2006 i think the year was,there were not only fights in the stands,but there were shootings as well.this time fortunately,their were no shootings because they increased the security to make sure that did not happen this time.

lets see,the LA coliseum and the rose bowl wont allow the raiders to play there while waiting for a new stadium so they would not have anywhere to play while waiting for a new stadium,the majority of the owners "who a team has to get the approval of to move" doesnt want the raiders in LA because they do not want a davis owned team there since they are sore at Al for suing them to move there,yet these fools rightwinger and kiss my actually say the raiders will move there.

that tells you something right there.dont listen to any of the lies they post here about the rams not coming back.they ignore those facts no matter how many time i state it acting like i never posted those facts on how it will be impossible for the raiders to move back.

i particularly love the lie that kissmy came up with saying stan would have to wait till 2019 before he could move to LA claiming it would take five years to get a new stadium and that he could not play in the rose bowl or LA coliseum because of not having suites or whatever.

problem with those lies of his that i shot down,are the minnesota vikings in the winter of 2013 announced plans to have a stadium ready for the 2016 season so it will only take TWO years to be built. and so much for his lies that stan could not play in the rose bowl cause there would be no corporate suites or whatever bullshit he came up with,because the vikings are playing in minnesotas UNIVERSITY COLLEGE which has no suites either.so much for his THEORIES that stan will have to wait till 2019 to move there.

2016 at the latest.the fact there has been no official announcement made though by the rams that they are staying like the chargers have come out and made the announcement that they will still be in san diego for next year,its pretty asinine to believe some unsubstantiated rumor started by ESPN'S adam scheffer.the SAME guy who said the dolphins had a deal signed and delivered that jeff fisher was going to be their new coach and they would announce it in a couple weeks.yet  many here are worshipping that rumor of his like it is the almighty truth.


----------



## rightwinger

My cousins girlfriends neighbor knows someone in the Raider organization and they have been told to prepare to move to LA in 2017


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

agent kiss my at least makes some kind of effort to troll here unlike you agent rightwinger.at least  HIS lies arent the same old drivel over and over again,at least his are something new his handlers instruct him to post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

btw I watched the game yesterday and the announcers confirmed for me what I said that NOTHING IS OFFICIAL. 

Here is what they were saying when they were talking about the rams move to LA next year,they were saying this-


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> btw I watched the game yesterday and the announcers confirmed for me what I said that NOTHING IS OFFICIAL.
> 
> Here is what they were saying when they were talking about the rams move to LA next year,they were saying this-


 
the announcers at the end of the game were talking about it remarking that many fans in saint louis are afraid this will be their last home game. saying-"Many people here believe this will be their last game here in saint louis." One mentioned he heard a lady talking about it just praying it wasnt true." He then said-"they can go lease to lease after this year but they are still worried this is it because there has been no official announcement made by the rams to stay on."

The ANNOUNCERS in that game said the EXACT SAME THING i said before it began there has been NO OFFICIAL ANNOUNCEMENT MADE BY THE RAMS THAT THE ARE STAYING.

.till then its all unsubstanitated rumors


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> I was at the Rams Players, Staff & Families Only Christmas Party last night. The Rams are not moving next year.


seeing as how you have been caught so many times lying before so many times before in the past just like fellow agent right winger has by dozens of other posters around here besides myself hurts your credibiltiy like your lastest lie you posted when you first came on here saying b.s like the Raiders might move back to LA but not the Rams .never mind the fact the OWNERS have said ti has to be the right team and the right fit which the raiders are neither of.

.pretty impossible since they would have nowhere to go while waiting for a new stadium in LA not to mention the fact the owners dont want them there since they are sore at the davis family because of AL suing them to move to LA before. the only way that could happen is if davis sold the team which he is not about to.
oh and the rational people would listen to this LA contact of mine below  before they would you after all your comments on the raiders having a chance to move to LA bullshit on here.


i dont think the owners support the commish . he's proven himself as a megalomaniac on a big time power trip . I have a personel friend that played for the Rams and still has many contacts that told me its done , but the Rams brass wont make an announcement until Feb so as not to take attention away from the play-offs and SuperBowl . i trust this dudes info .

i trust that dudes information as well/ I trust a source of a player that played for the Rams and is talking to the rams players over your lies you have posted so many times everywhere you go including on this thread about the raiders.

oh and the rumor going around is stan will relocate anyways.goddell is not like obama where he can dictate laws.goddell works for the NFL owners,they dont work for him.they support the move to LA so godell doesnt have jack shit in the say even if this unsubstantiated rumor is true he said that.


----------



## Papageorgio

Believe what you need to believe, but the NFL will not let anyone relocate this next year and if they want to relocate for 2016, the NFL has publicly stated that the paperwork needs to be filed by January 1st, 2015.


----------



## KissMy

All the Rams Current Players & Staff at their private Christmas party said they are staying, living, working & playing in St Louis next year. Even their little kids believe they are not leaving. That many kids can't keep secrets.


----------



## Papageorgio

What do you suppose the 911 nutter will say after January 1st and then February 15th when he finds out the Rams aren't moving to Los Angeles.

I'm sure he is lining up excuses left and right for s all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> All the Rams Current Players & Staff at their private Christmas party said they are staying, living, working & playing in St Louis next year. Even their little kids believe they
> are not leaving. That many kids can't keep secrets.



with your long list of lies you have been called out on by so many posters here in the past by myself and so many others like you are REALLy being truthful for once in your life.

Had you  not ignored the laws of physics that scientists have gone by for thousands of years that every junior high school kid knew back then  that were violated that day and that explosives brought them down because they learn about them at that age as well as ignoring what credible witnesses said on hearing explosions in the towers after getting your ass handed to you on a platter so many times before in the past by myself and hundreds of others on that as well as coming on  on here  trolling with your  fantasys that the Raiders would move back to LA before the Rams would ignoring the facts how it will be impossible for a Davis owned team to do so,If I did not know that LA guy that knows LA Ram players who have told him they dont think they will be in saintlouis after this year,I  would actually take this latest lie of yours seriously which sadly others around here will..

But you blew it back then worshipping the CIA controlled medias version and ignoring top ranking experts in their fields what they thought as well as your rants about the raiders coming back to LA so you shot your credibility to hell with this latest lie you came up with.

even the saint louis rams site of people who live in saint louis dont think they will be there next year,lol.

oh and nice game of dodgeball you play as always,evading that post of that ram player my LA contact knows who talks to rams players.  i no longer have time for anymore of your lies about the raiders moving back to LA or rams family players you know at alleged christmas parties.move along.

also tell your handlers they failed miserable with the lies they instructed you to tell me that i shot down.I no longer have time for  them anymore so have fun talking to yourself and meet my ignore list as well. you take up too much of my valuable time with further lies i have no time for anymore.

you said earlier months ago when you first came on  you wished the cardinals had not left. you are obviously a fan of saint louis teams,makes sense why you live in denial and make up stories,i wish the cards had never left either.Not for your sake, but i wish other saint louis fans would be able to get their cards back after the rams leave for LA next year.

again your handlers in the government that send you here are at least much more clever than fellow agent troll rightwingers are.I'll give you that.I dont have anymore time for you and your gibberish,the Rams may not be back next year i wont deny but they will be back in 2016.

again i say that because  an LA contact of mine said a couple months ago that LA officials told him they will be back but not til the 2016 season.i did not want to listen to him at the time but now I am considering it.it at least is far more reasonable than your gibberish about not till 2019 b.s crap I totally shot down.

i know you want to invent stories about kids at christmas saying they heard from their parents players on the team,they wont leave since the truth hurts you will lose another saint louis football team but your rams are gone for 2016 at the latest.

for the HUNDRETH and LAST time before i put you on ignore,there has been no official announcement made by the rams they will be there in saint louis next year.till something similiar like the chargers saying they will be in san diego for another season occurs.your batting a fat ZERO.

BYE ONCE AND FOR ALL.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

By going around Rams owner Stan Kroenke to take their plans directly to Goodell and Grubman, Peacock and Blitz can keep Kroenke in check. At least for now, anyway."

this guy nailed it below,yeah going around kroenke to keep them sure makes a good impression on the city.

Yah, that impressess the hell out of Kroenke I'm sure. The city of St Louis is going around Kroenke to the league to force their hand. Yah that is the way you build a winning relationship with the Rams. You know if it wasme, I'd be even more determined to move the team to LA.

The NFL and Roger Goodell are powerless at keeping teams from moving. Kroenke even whispers the words anti-trust lawsuit and the league will cave in a heartbeat just like they did before.

Rams lease is up after this year. They can go where they want. NFL won't win in court
exactly.

Going around the owner is a dick move. That just shows how much of a scumbag those two are. And don't take anything serious about what that dyke Bernie says. He knows if the STL loses the Rams, his sports journalism job will be running out of stories to report locally.

that indeed was how this report was reported by saint louis hack bernie.lol.
yep.so true

What this idiot Bernie doesn't seem to understand is the lease in the dome is set to expire. No matter what they do they can not force stan to lease a Stadium in St Louis if he doesn't want to smh. Maybe peacock will tell stan to sell his Malibu home and Goodell will force him into leasing a home in the bottle district of St louis I mean cmon now



Stan is a billionaire one of the richest owners in the NFL they all look up to him! he can get shit done! Fine and a relocation fee is nothing to him. the Rams will be worth billions in LA
Try and put it this way, people: 
If the NFL blocks Stan Kroene from relocating, Stan can sue the league. He has all the cards.

You can go around Stan but if the Rams want to leave they have every legal right to do so!

Darnell: Georgia threatened the league with a $2 billion lawsuit in 1994 and the league caved FAST! Yes, Stan holds all the cards


Yup!



Keep Kroenke in check" The dumbest thing I've ever heard. The man owns the team. And if he wants to move why would you try to force him to stay?
Ron GrassThis is the funniest article I've read in a while......so basically.....there saying......no matter what Stan wants to do with HIS team he has to stay even if he doesn't want to.......HAHAHAHA......I think NOT it's his team to do with whatever he wants.....it's NOT the N.F.L's team......The N.F.L didn't buy the Rams.....STAN DID.....what idiots.....yeah try and see how that works out for you going around Stan......even if he were to chose to stay.....you think by pulling a stunt like that trying to undermine his authority with HIS team that he's gonna wanna stay......I doubt it.



This exactly the kind of thing that causes Stan to sue the league and move them anyway. Keep it up STL, I'm loving these moves.
They already screwed up by going behind his back.

God I HATE that hack Fat Bernie....You can see what's happening here. Peacock and Blitz trying everything conceivable to force SK's hand here and I think that tactic will backfire on them. You're not going to tell a billionaire owner what he can and can't do with his team.


That's exactly the thing that causes him to sue the league and move them anyway. Keep it up STL, I'm loving it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If the NFL forces them to stay a year, I'd rent out a local high school field and play there before renewing with EJD. Just to mess with Goodell.
What fucken world? What fucken dimension is this guy in? "Going around the owner directly to Goodell is keeping Kroenke in check!" I mean geez! What kinda high school shit is that!! I really hope Kroenke moves the Rams back home!!


The reason Peacock went around Stan is because Stan already made up his mind about moving to LA and is not playing ball with STL.

Stan probably didn't even take Peacock's phone calls. lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

and GOVERNMENT PAID TROLLS like kissmy and rightwinger who know they will be in LA next year actually get brainwashed fools like toto and pooper to believe they will be in saint louis next year.

Fan Appreciation Day at the EJD... 50% off concessions + 50% off Rams merchandise at the Team Store = 2nd worst attendance of 2014


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> and GOVERNMENT PAID TROLLS like kissmy and rightwinger who know they will be in LA next year actually get brainwashed fools like toto and pooper to believe they will be in saint louis next year.
> 
> Fan Appreciation Day at the EJD... 50% off concessions + 50% off Rams merchandise at the Team Store = 2nd worst attendance of 2014


I'm on "ignore" yet you know I changed my mind about a team being in LA next year. LOL! 

911, you look dumber with every post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the Rams Players, Staff & Families Only Christmas Party last night. The Rams are not moving next year.
> 
> 
> 
> sure agent kiss my,whatever.. i notice the two people that clicked on LIKES are one was a fellow agent paid troll and the other are two non paid troll who eat up every rumor they always hear no matter how unsubstantiated it always is.
Click to expand...


oh and one more thing on this,barring some miracle is taking place and you are telling the truth for the first time in your life which is about as believeable as thinking clinton,bush or obama is ever honest,lol barring some miracle they actually said that, they are going by what they heard from the unsubstanitated RUMOR that ESPN'S adam scheffer they heard from,the SAME Adam scheffer who three years ago said it was a done deal that the dolphins new head coach was going to be jeff fisher. those players,wives and kids if you are actually are making the first truthful comment for the first time in your life which is about as realistic as rightwinger ever being honestif by some miracle they all said that,they are only going by the unsubstaniated RUMOR that irresponsible and unreliable source schaffer started.

the chargers have said they want to stay in san diego next year,the raiders mark davis has made PUBLIC statements he is committed to staying in oakland,yet not ONE OFFICIAL WORD from the rams as of yet about staying in saint louis.

you lost your cardinals and face it,your about to lose the rams as well.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


Dumber and more idiotic after every post 911, tough to be as stupid as you, pretending to ignore people. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I still have all the confidance in the world the rams will be back in LA next year from talking to my LA contacts and the facts will emerge why I do.the few rational open minded objective ones that have come on here will see why i have all the confidance in the world they will be back NEXT year.

for one,as i said earlier,one of them has told me he has spoken to a former Rams player who still talks to current  Rams players, and he has told him  its a done deal they will be in LA next year,PLUS even the saint louis media a couple months back reported THEY have contacts in the NFL that are close sources to them that have told them as well that there is an expected announcement to be made feb15th that they will be back in LA,the saint louis media THEMSELVES.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here is what one of my LA contacts told me when i asked him about schaffers unsubstanitated source.he told me he has talked to RAMS officials and these are HIS words,not mine.-we only know what we were told.I was told by people that work for the Rams this weekend, the Rams  are coming back to LA for sure.I never received a confirmation on the date. we'll all know by 3/1/15 the relocation deadline.

unfortunately for the NFL and Goodell,legal precedent is on Stans side if he decides to move anyway.The NFL,unlike MLB doesnt enjoy Anti-trust exemption.The precedent goes back to the Davis case.If stan really wants to move by next year,he can make it happen.

and here is what ANOTHER reliable LA contact of mine told.He is involved in the media in LA and has interviewed al michales before who i have posted the video of here many times before,he said this to me-I am still confidant.The key dates to wait for are 2/15/15 and 3/1/15,then we can figure things out.

Kroneke isnt saying anything until 2/15/15 thats when Gov Nixon's stadium proposal is due.Things will start happening after that.

this is WHY i  am confidant more than ever they will be in LA next year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and that second LA contact of mine I was referencing to,again he works for the media out there in LA so he is a very extremely reliable source.here is the vidoe i have posted many  times on this thread where he is interviewing al michaels who debunks the myth that LA is not a football town and the rams did not have good fan support there.


all a LIE that the bitch georgia frontier got the lamestream media to spread so she could move the team to the city she grew up in which is why she murdered her husband to get control of the team.

If her husband was still alive today,they never would have left and still would be in LA.

i would say MY source,a guy who works in the media out there in LA that interviewed  michaels is a lot more a reliable of a source than what disinformation agent KISS MY's is of an ALLEGED meeting of rams players and familys at some allged christmas party saying they will be in saint louis next year  any rational,objective, reasonable person would as well especially since disinfo agent KISS my like fellow disinfo agent rightwinger has NEVER told the truth on ANYTHING since they first  joined this site and  started trolling..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

more great points.

You'd think with it being Fan Appreciation Day, the availability of cheap tix, and the Schefter announcement that these fans would've made a statement by packing in the place.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

very true.

The reason why the Los Angeles RAMS are no longer playing in Los Angeles is because the asshole on the left move to Los Angeles without nfl permission which fragmented the Los Angeles fan base which gave the greedy bitch on the right move to that dump they call St Louis... Excuse me for not commenting further but I have a previous engagement I need to go urinate on Georgia's grave




like how he said no matter what city we are in, we need to do more for the fans. Very subtle Kevin, very subtle.
Danny, the more he spoke, the clearer it's getting that they want out. Unless the city can blow the team away with a sweetheart deal, the Rams are out! The attendance yesterday SUCKED! A game like that in the Rose Bowl next season would draw 70-75k at a much high ticket price..... It's inevitable!

Jerry Leyva: "Oh my.... Mr Demoff did not say that the team was told ANYTHING by the league about relocation. Interesting."

Exactly. Moreover, although the media has said insiders in the NFL report that Goodell has told members of the league that no team can move to LA in 2015, that has yet to be officially announced or declared in a way that indicates it's formal, legally binding policy. Such an announcement may come in the future, but, so far, words to that effect have been just talk via press reports.


My contacts tell me the NFL is just trying to get a better stadium deal from Stan so they can make more money. Sounds like a Goodell type move.....Stay tuned, who knows?
Even if they get a sweetheart deal, that new stadium will have bills to pay and they are not going to be paid at $9, 50% off this and that. The problem with St. Louis is that they think the problem is fixed with a new stadium, while the real problem is St. Louis itself in fan support no matter how beautiful the new stadium is.


they don't have the corporate support nor the suite support to survive in the STL market.

Kronkes not going to put up 400 million for a stadium in the junkyard they call Stl!


The vast majority of STL fans realize that the team is already gone. That's why attendance has been so miserable even in week 16 after rumors of LA being shutout for 2015 surfaced.

How long does it take to build a stadium. I'm talking about approvals, permits, designing the stadium and then actually building it? I'm asking this because the land in Inglewood wasn't bought too long ago unless they're using the plans from the 90's

They said 3 years out until a new stadium. But the question is when did they start planning this. Hollywood park is being demolished right now.
so much for troll KISS MYS fantasys it would take 5 years.

Serious question here. If St. Louis does come up with a proposal to build a new stadium, where are they going to build it? I have not heard anything about site acquisition to build this thing.


Apparently on the river by the Stan Musial Bridge.

that location is worse than where the EJD is at now. It's an industrial area and farther away from downtown hotels and attractions.
indeed.


Who listened to the Radio interview with Demoff? HeE made some hints about a relocation, one giveaway was when he said that Goodell didn't give any formal statement to the Rams that no team will be relocating this next season, he said that they just have to go with what they heard, second, he talked about gaining more fan support, now here was the statement that gave it all away,,,,,,,Demoff said that they will try to gain more fan support in St.Louis or whatever city they are in, hello!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so much for the rams staying in saint louis.lol


Whatever rules the NFL comes up with are completely irrelevant. There is no anti-trust exemption for the NFL and they are powerless to stop relocation. Whatever rules they want to come up with are not legally enforceable and most legal scholars have said so. Taglibue exact words were that it was too costly to fight relocation and the NFL stands far too much to lose and would most likely not stand a chance in an anti-trust suit. What matters is the law, not whatever internal rules the NFL comes up with. http://articles.baltimoresun.com/.../1995334142_1...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If you too time to read Bernie's article, he mentioned two reasons Stan will not sue, go read them before you pull rules out of you ass. Why didn't Bernie mention them? because you fucking made shit up and put it on our page rodent! The NFL owners agreed on guideline for NFL moving a franchise: 3/4 of the owners must approve. Why David Wrong would the owners give up or limit their power to move ? because just in case their own team tanks (like the Rams did in St Louis) in their respective market they would like to have the option to move. It doesn't make sense son. Another thing is there is a transfer fee that will be divided equally amongst the other owners of at least $250, again it doesn't make sense. And yet again, moving a team in the bottom 3 in revenue to a the 2nd largest market in LA (the largest if you consider New York is divided between the Giants and the jets) makes the owners and NFL super money in negotiations, in other words the NFL and the owners will sell more expensive advertisement in the LA market due to it's size. Ok, let us assume you are right, even with your made up information of a "signed legal document" Stan can file a grievance in court, look up the word grievance in a law dictionary rodent, if he can establish that the NFL's "signed legal document" is causing him grievance in implementation, a judge can side step and pierce the veil of this document, it happens all the time that in our courts, for example a legal prenuptial agreement can be pierced if the court judge deems it unfair (look up former Dodger owner Frank McCourt's legal prenup was invalidated by a judge) please send me a copy of the "NFL signed legal documents"

Hollywood park is already under construction. Drove by last week and the racetrack is already under demolition. How come Bernie is not talking about that. Rams will be home soon !!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

amen.


The only league with real power to control franchise movement is MLB because they have an anti trust exemption. In the end if Stan wants to move he writes the league a big check and they will allow it. They are looking for a big relocation fee plain and simple.

There's a really good way to endear yourself with the team owner who's the 7th wealthiest man in the country. ......go over his head and crying to the gov't. That'll put you in his good standing.......NOT!!!!
I know Eric,, I read that and started laughing out loud. Can you imagine being in the same room with Stan after you have went over his his head to the Commissioner? Could you imagine what Carroll Rosenbloom's attitude might be with a person who went around him to the league? Chilling.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

AMEN TO THAT


This "plan" is a ruse meant to delay the Rams from moving, nothing more. STL thinks if they can delay long enough, two other teams will move to LA, leaving Stan no choice but to build a new stadium in STL on his own dime. That's BS, and I'm quite sure Kroenke and the NFL see right through it.

Now that the Chargers have decided to stay in SD, at least for 2015, that leaves the Rams and Raiders for LA. The NFL is going to do everything it can to help at least the Rams move, as STL has now proven twice over they aren't willing to do what it takes to keep an NFL team. If that means giving the Rams a 'pass' on the relocation bylaws, even, they will do that, because the NFL wants desperately to be back in the LA market, and the Rams are their #1 choice to be there.


If St Louis can't fill their seats now why would they spend millions on a new stadium that STILL won't sell seats?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

which is why they are coming back to LA.


If St Louis can't fill their seats now why would they spend millions on a new stadium that STILL won't sell seats?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Well said by another LA contact of mine


Sr.I am still waiting on how a broke city will fund a new stadium, when the Rams asked to upgrade the dome and they were denied, that's pretty telling. StL knew a move was looming, why didn't they start the process three year ago at least? Trying to convince us that at the 11th hour they will come up with a stadium plan an funding. OK then.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

he nailed it.this is the LA media guy that interviewed al micheals saying this.

Bernie really isn't saying anything we don't already know.

The one thing he keeps hanging his hat on is something about "L.A. not having any viable stadium sites."

Unfortunately he's wrong. There are four viable sites with two shovel-ready.

Sure, if the stadium proposal Gov. Nixon and his Busch Boys pit together is good, obviously Kroenke would probably stay in STL. But if that plan - which is due January 28th 2015 - isn't viable be it how it's funded or just not a top tier plan, Kroenke has until February 15, 2015 to decide to go year-to-year or apply for relocation. If that plan doesn't fit the criteria Kroenke needs for his team to be financially successful in that market, he's gone and the Rams kickoff in L.A. for the 2015 season. 

L.A. doesn't belong to San Diego. The league and Spanos don't want to lose San Diego which is a Top 10 market. Spanos could've left for L.A. the last 14 years. The Chargers aren't using L.A. as leverage. Los Angeles is a last resort for the Chargers. 

Again, just because the Chargers have signed on for another season in San Diego doesn't mean Los Angeles is not going to have the NFL in 2015. Kroenke - or any other of the 30 league owners - aren't dictated by where Spanos and the Chargers call home. It's been San Diego for 99% of their history. Los Angeles 1% in 1960.


----------



## antiquity

As if there were any questions, NFL commissioner Roger Goodell put an end to them this week when he told the San Diego Chargers, Oakland Raiders and St. Louis Rams that there will not be a team that moves to Los Angeles for next season, according to league sources.

*More from ESPN.com*






Teams considering relocation were told they will have to wait until 2016, which explains why the Chargers have chosen to stay put, writes Eric D. Williams. *Story*






The Raiders won't move in 2015, but that doesn't mean they won't do it sometime in the near future, writes Bill Williamson. *Story*

Goodell also told the Chargers, Raiders and Rams -- each of whom can file a relocation application for the 2015 season starting Jan. 1 -- that any team that is considering relocating to Los Angeles should look to 2016 instead, according to sources.

Once Goodell delivered that message to teams, the Chargers announced that they were going to be staying in San Diego.

Goodell's message still doesn't stop a team such as the Raiders or Rams from filing a relocation application. But those applications, which would require a super majority for approval, would not have the league's support and likely would be rejected.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> As if there were any questions, NFL commissioner Roger Goodell put an end to them this week when he told the San Diego Chargers, Oakland Raiders and St. Louis Rams that there will not be a team that moves to Los Angeles for next season, according to league sources.
> 
> *More from ESPN.com*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teams considering relocation were told they will have to wait until 2016, which explains why the Chargers have chosen to stay put, writes Eric D. Williams. *Story*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Raiders won't move in 2015, but that doesn't mean they won't do it sometime in the near future, writes Bill Williamson. *Story*
> 
> Goodell also told the Chargers, Raiders and Rams -- each of whom can file a relocation application for the 2015 season starting Jan. 1 -- that any team that is considering relocating to Los Angeles should look to 2016 instead, according to sources.
> 
> Once Goodell delivered that message to teams, the Chargers announced that they were going to be staying in San Diego.
> 
> Goodell's message still doesn't stop a team such as the Raiders or Rams from filing a relocation application. But those applications, which would require a super majority for approval, would not have the league's support and likely would be rejected.



Hate to break this news to you  but this is all OLD news that i have debunked  with SEVERAL posts on this thread over the weekend.
not my fault you wont take the time to read them.

this is all too complicated for you to understand I realise but I will try to explain this to you DUMMIES STYLE as best as i can.

In short.,it was an unsubstanitated RUMOR started by ESPN's adam scheffer,the SAME Adam Scheffer who three years ago said it was a done deal that jeff fisher would be the new dolphins coach and it would be announced the next day.last time i checked,fisher was the coach of the Rams the last three years, all those guys reporting it you mentioned,ALL got that story from Schaffer.

oh and i know you wont understand this one either but if it was actually true,then that means diddly squat
Godell is not like facist dictater obama.He cant dictate to owners what they cannot do,he works for the owners they dont work for him.the majority of the owners want the Rams back in LA next year,If stan wants to move them next year "and word around NFL circles is he wants to,he has a home in malibu you know,he will." move them back to LA. It is his legal right to do so since the city of saint louis did not honor the lease agreement there.

come back when you have something new i havent already debunked in several posts here.

there has been nothing official from the Rams on them saying they will stay in saint louis next year.
the chargers have come out and said they will stay in san diego next year,the raiders mark davis has said he is committted to staying in oakland,yet there has not been ONE SINGLE WORD from the Rams on if they plan to go on a year to year lease basis or anything like the chargers are doing for example,so that article means diddly shit.

till the Rams come out and announce OFFICIALLY what they plan to do,there is no facts that they are staying. again come back when you have something new i have not debunked in this thread several times.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this was what the announcers said in the FINAL game played in saint louis ever sunday on it.


I heard them announce it on the rams game today that this might be there last game on this field.and it showed kroneke talking to someone in the stands.
That person Kroenke was talking to they said,was PRAYING they would not leave saint louis next year.they are scared to death in saint louis.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^.


See, told you he is reading them, the moron.


----------



## Treeshepherd

The tribal council has spoken. No NFL team in LA


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> The tribal council has spoken. No NFL team in LA



SIGH,really wish people would bother reading my rebutalls from this past weekend and the last couple days  before coming on here and repeating an unsubstanitad RUMOR.

im not going to repeat everything I posted over the weekend  the last two pages or so that debunked all this unsubstainated rumor.in short, since i know you wont go back and read it all,godell works for the NFL owners,not the other way around.

it was an unsubstaniated RUMOR that ESPNS adam schaffer started that everybody ASSUMED   was the complete truth.scheffer is the same guy three years ago who said the miami dolphins had a deal locked up and sealed that jeff fisher was going to be their new coach in the next couple days,was he ever the coach of the dolphins?

oh and goddel is powerless to stop kronke from moving,it is his perfect legal right,all he needs it the approval from the owners which he will get.they all want a team in LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

News to Scheffer - NFL Commissioner Pete Rozelle told baltimore colts owner Robert Irsey that no NFL team will be moving to Indianapolis in 1984
so much for the no NFL in LA next year rumor.


----------



## Papageorgio

911 do you have enough confidence to back your claim? If the Rams don't move by February 15, 2015, or announce the move, you will never post anymore on the subject.

Come 911, we all know I'm not really on ignore, you responded to me in the Lakerland thread.

Do you have enough confidence in your words or are you a coward?


----------



## Toro

Papageorgio said:


> 911 do you have enough confidence to back your claim? If the Rams don't move by February 15, 2015, or announce the move, you will never post anymore on the subject.
> 
> Come 911, we all know I'm not really on ignore, you responded to me in the Lakerland thread.
> 
> Do you have enough confidence in your words or are you a coward?



Pineapple. 

Also, he probably thinks Roger Goddell is a paid CIA disinformation agent.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 911 do you have enough confidence to back your claim? If the Rams don't move by February 15, 2015, or announce the move, you will never post anymore on the subject.
> 
> Come 911, we all know I'm not really on ignore, you responded to me in the Lakerland thread.
> 
> Do you have enough confidence in your words or are you a coward?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pineapple.
> 
> Also, he probably thinks Roger Goddell is a paid CIA disinformation agent.
Click to expand...


Nope,only  agents kissmy and rightwinger are.

hey dumbfuck,hate to break your heart and i know i will be wasting my breath on you here since you only see what you WANT to see,but for the millionth time,that was an unsubstaniated RUMOR started by ESPN's adam scheffer that everybody like you clinged onto as the gospel truth.

I know you have attention deficit disorders and this will do no good so i dont know why i bother but here goes----
scheffer for the millionth time,also reported three years ago that there was a deal signed,sealed and delivered for jeff fisher to be the new head coach of the miami dolphins.he screwed up then but somehow you think he is right NOW even though there has been no official announcement from the Rams they will be in saint louis next year..comedy gold from you as always.

oh and nice game of dodgeball from you as always avoiding my previous post that shoots down the rumor if it actually is valid at all you have swallowed hook,line and sinker that goddel has the power to stop kroneke from moving if he wants to move which is well known in NFL circles he does.

sorry to hurt your feelings loser,but for the 100th millionth time,kroneke is in his perfect legal rights to move the team if he wants to.He would not be if he tried to move there this year.He would lose ownership of the team had he tried THIS year.

But we are not talking about this year,we are talking about NEXT year. fr the million time,only the owners can vote against the move,they all want an NFL team there so what goddel says means diddly shit if there is anything to the unconfirmed rumor.

Goddel does not have the power that facist dictater Obama does.
He  works for the owers,not the other way around dumbass.

He cant dicate to them what they can and cannot do.

Goddel is just as powerless to stop Kroenke from moving the team just like pete rozell was in stopping Robert Irsey from moving to Indianapolis.as i said a million times on here,


time for me to put you in the dummies corner and put a dunce cap on you  and give you an education as always.

The NFL has been unable to block any of these moves because it fears losing another antitrust case, which requires the loser to pay triple damages.

"We have tremendous respect for the Browns fans, we have tremendous respect for the Baltimore fans, but we lost $50 million when we tried to protect another group of fans we had tremendous respect for, the fans of Oakland," Mr. Tagliabue said. "That's the nut of the problem."

This year, the NFL owners originally blocked the Rams' move to St. Louis, Mr. Tagliabue said. After the Rams threatened to file a $2.2 billion antitrust lawsuit, the owners backed down, finding the three-quarters majority to approve the move. There was too much money at stake.

"Do you think the owners of the NFL collectively believe it's in their best interest not to have a football team in Los Angeles, the second-largest media market?" Mr. Tagliabue said. "Then [if you sue], you're asking people in Cincinnati or Green Bay to pick up a $20 [million] or $30 million punitive damage award."

Several teams have seized on the NFL's fear of antitrust litigation, bombarding the league with lawsuits.

NFL says fighting moves is too costly Tagliabue asks antitrust break from Congress - Baltimore Sun


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and it all THAT was too long winded and too conplicated for you to understand,here it is for you dummies style.

godell is already in deep  dogshit enough as it is with the NFL with the ray rice thing,he is not about try and keep kroenke  'WHO AGAIN IS IN HIS LEGAL RIGHT TO MOVE" from doing so.

He opens himself yo to the NFL having  another long drawn out  anti trust lawsuit if he does and stands to lose millions by doing so.He does not want that.duh,who does?

Pete rozelle tried to block baltimore cotls owner robert irsey from moving and  made a public announcement there would be no NFL team in Indianapolis in the year 1984.the rest is history.

Goddel is just as powerless to stop kroneke from moving as rozell was with Irsey.It is Kronekes LEGAL right to move if he wants to and its widely known in NFL circles he does want to move there.there is a reason why he has a home in malibu.

oh and last but hardly least,the most important thing is,money makes the world go around.sadly owners dont care about the fans anymore than than we do about an ant we step on.

the value of the rams franchise alone TRIPLES if he moves the team to LA the second biggest market in the country.Not just stan,but the other owners stand to gain a far bigger piece of the pie by having a team in LA making far more money than they do .

remember the sale of the clippers,how their values tripled? duh.same thing.

Stan is not the idiot you all think he is.Only an idiot would stay in saint louis where they not only have the second worst crowd support in the NFL with jacksonville being the only one worse than them,not to mention the fact he gains triple th emoney if he does move them there which AGAIN,is his legal right to do so next year.

there is a reason why Stan is a billionaire.He is a smart businessman.He isnt the idiot you all actually believe him to be and want him to be.

Lets see,stan can legally  pack up and move to LA next year  where he stands to be far richer than he will if he stays in saint louis and waits and hopes for some magical plan the city comes up with to build a new stadium,but you think he will stay in the lou,a dump of a city instead of LA where all the movie stars are,much better weather,and can gain millions by doing do and the owners stand to gain as well.

time to come out of the dummies corner and take the dunce cap off son.

class dismissed.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 911 do you have enough confidence to back your claim? If the Rams don't move by February 15, 2015, or announce the move, you will never post anymore on the subject.
> 
> Come 911, we all know I'm not really on ignore, you responded to me in the Lakerland thread.
> 
> Do you have enough confidence in your words or are you a coward?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pineapple.
> 
> Also, he probably thinks Roger Goddell is a paid CIA disinformation agent.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nope,only  agents kissmy and rightwinger are.
> 
> hey dumbfuck,hate to break your heart and i know i will be wasting my breath on you here since you only see what you WANT to see,but for the millionth time,that was an unsubstaniated RUMOR started by ESPN's adam scheffer that everybody like you clinged onto as the gospel truth.
> 
> I know you have attention deficit disorders and this will do no good so i dont know why i bother but here goes----
> scheffer for the millionth time,also reported three years ago that there was a deal signed,sealed and delivered for jeff fisher to be the new head coach of the miami dolphins.he screwed up then but somehow you think he is right NOW even though there has been no official announcement from the Rams they will be in saint louis next year..comedy gold from you as always.
> 
> oh and nice game of dodgeball from you as always avoiding my previous post that shoots down the rumor if it actually is valid at all you have swallowed hook,line and sinker that goddel has the power to stop kroneke from moving if he wants to move which is well known in NFL circles he does.
> 
> sorry to hurt your feelings loser,but for the 100th millionth time,kroneke is in his perfect legal rights to move the team if he wants to.He would not be if he tried to move there this year.He would lose ownership of the team had he tried THIS year.
> 
> But we are not talking about this year,we are talking about NEXT year. fr the million time,only the owners can vote against the move,they all want an NFL team there so what goddel says means diddly shit if there is anything to the unconfirmed rumor.
> 
> Goddel does not have the power that facist dictater Obama does.
> He  works for the owers,not the other way around dumbass.
> 
> He cant dicate to them what they can and cannot do.
> 
> Goddel is just as powerless to stop Kroenke from moving the team just like pete rozell was in stopping Robert Irsey from moving to Indianapolis.as i said a million times on here,
> 
> 
> time for me to put you in the dummies corner and out a dunce cap on you  and give you an education as always.
> 
> The NFL has been unable to block any of these moves because it fears losing another antitrust case, which requires the loser to pay triple damages.
> 
> "We have tremendous respect for the Browns fans, we have tremendous respect for the Baltimore fans, but we lost $50 million when we tried to protect another group of fans we had tremendous respect for, the fans of Oakland," Mr. Tagliabue said. "That's the nut of the problem."
> 
> This year, the NFL owners originally blocked the Rams' move to St. Louis, Mr. Tagliabue said. After the Rams threatened to file a $2.2 billion antitrust lawsuit, the owners backed down, finding the three-quarters majority to approve the move. There was too much money at stake.
> 
> "Do you think the owners of the NFL collectively believe it's in their best interest not to have a football team in Los Angeles, the second-largest media market?" Mr. Tagliabue said. "Then [if you sue], you're asking people in Cincinnati or Green Bay to pick up a $20 [million] or $30 million punitive damage award."
> 
> Several teams have seized on the NFL's fear of antitrust litigation, bombarding the league with lawsuits.
> 
> NFL says fighting moves is too costly Tagliabue asks antitrust break from Congress - Baltimore Sun
Click to expand...


Not willing to back up your words, thought so.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

i just realised the last post might have been too complicated for your brain as well to comprehend since it also was so long so in case all that was way over your head as well-here it is for you dummies style in a short way even a loser like you can comprehend- Goddell is powerless to stop him from moving just as rozell was powerless to stop baltimore colts owner Robert Irsey from moving in 1984.

what goddel says means diddly shit to the NFL owners,they only need the blessing of the majority which kroneke will get since they all want the Rams back in LA,they never wanted them to move in the first place,that long time california rivalry of the niners and rams has been gone ever since they moved,its a rivalry as old as the yankees/red sox. they are anxious to get them back.

and finally,the 2 most important facts.Kroneke has the second worst fan support in the NFL.only the jacksonville jaguars have  a worse turnout than they do.all that instantly changes when they go back,1/3 of  the stadium at the chargers/rams game this year had LA RAM fans there cheering them on with 20,000 tickets sold to rams fans.those were not saint louis fans either. and the REALLY important fact why he moves back is playing in the second largest media market in the country will net him three times richer that he is is he STAYS.

stan is the idiot you all are.he has the legal right to move there next year if he wants and its well known he does want to.only an idiot would stay in saint louis and miss out on the chance to make millions that he wont make if he chose to stay in that dump in saint louis.'

grow the hell up son.


here is that link you wont read as we both know but her goes again.sorry son,but the NFL is not like MLB unfortunately where the MLD welcomes anti trust lawsuits.the NFL is scared to death of them.Goddel more so than anyone.

NFL says fighting moves is too costly Tagliabue asks antitrust break from Congress - Baltimore Sun


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still more debunking news on adam scheffers unsubstaniated RUMOR that the rams wont be moving.

The “task,” as described by Nixon, is to build a new stadium without any “new” public support. However, the tax dollars still devoted to the Edward Jones Dome would have to be directed to the new project. Good luck selling that to state legislators and St. Louis residents. not my words.

Armed with that news, the Chargers and Raiders temporarily soothed the angst of respective fan bases by confirming that there would be no move in 2015. But not the Rams. Kroenke has not announced his intentions for 2015 and has not commented on the developing proposal for a new St. Louis stadium.

In January 2014, the story broke that Kroenke had purchased 60 acres of land in Inglewood, California, adjacent to the closed Hollywood Park thoroughbred horse racing track. According to at least one report, Kroenke is also trying to buy the former Hollywood Park acreage. This huge tract could easily hold a new stadium.

La Canfora has been a frequent guest with Tim McKernan on _The Morning After_ on 920 AM, and he told the host earlier this year, “I don’t see a situation where the Rams stay in St. Louis” for another two years."

St. Louis Rams Owner Stan Kroenke Remains Silent as Disappointing Season Nears Its End - St. Louis Magazine

sorry but jason La Canfora is a FAR better source than idiot adam scheffer is.
notice how he is saying the same thing i been saying all along? that the chargers and raiders have said they will be in their cities next year but not one word from stan after the adam scheffer  ESPN report came out?
.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

When asked after a recent city council meeting if he had met with Kroenke or Rams officials, Butts wouldn't even speak. Instead he put his forefinger up to his lips as if to say "quiet" and then walked out a back exit not available to the public.
Inglewood officials also denied a request to interview the city's planning director about possible discussions between the city and the Rams and Kroenke's possible plans for the site." ....Interesting.


 2 days ago
Goodell has not said anything officially. Neither has Kroenke or the Rams. Nobodys reviewed any kind of proposal from St Louis and the league has not told the Rams they cannot move in 2015. Lets wait until someone from the league or the Rams state something either way before we jump to conclusions.


amen brother. thats what i been saying the whole time here,where is the OFFICIAL announcement from the Rams or Goddel? just like I thought.NONE.


Stadium Deals Mean No Move to L.A. for NFL in 2015 - Athletic Business


----------



## LA RAM FAN

More of the same old same old. St. Louis thinks it controls the Rams future and refuses to mention years of bottom level fan support, bottom level franchise value, and just how much more The Rams will be worth if they return to their well established home in LA.

yep.
Five Quick Hits on the Rams Future St. Louis Stadium Situation insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams


----------



## Toro

It's good to see that 9/11 inside nutjob is just as crazy in the sports forum as he is in the conspiracy forum.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> It's good to see that 9/11 inside nutjob is just as crazy in the sports forum as he is in the conspiracy forum.


its great to see you play dodgeball here in the sports section the same way you do in the conspiracy section as well.its also great to see you are as much of a chickenshit coward to try and address FACTS that i debunk,just as you always do in the conspiracy section.


----------



## Toro

I have no opinion on whether or not the Rams will be in LA next year, nutter.


----------



## Toro

Pretty soon, 9/11 inside nutjob will be telling me to watch these 300 Youtube videos on why the Rams are moving to LA next year.

lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> Pretty soon, 9/11 inside nutjob will be telling me to watch these 300 Youtube videos on why the Rams are moving to LA next year.
> 
> lol


nope.as we BOTH know,you are closed minded and afraid of the truth about government corruption so you only see what you WANT to see so I learned years ago to stop wasting my time with you trying to get you to listen to pesky little FACTS you dont want to hear since as we both know,you enter debates covering your ears and closing your eyes seeing only what is convienet for you that  you want to see.


btw,you were HALF right here,you were the crazy one in the conspiracy section,you swallow bullshit lies hook,line and sinker by the CIA controlled media what they tell you no matter how absurd and ludicrous they are.thats why you wont look at those videos.

the ONLY time matter of fact you were EVER sane in our discussions was the fact you showed you dont believe in magic bullets like agent troll rightwinger likes to get people to believe in which is the only way oswald could have killed JFK and been the lone asssassin the fact there were too many bullets,too many guns.

unlike many sheople here in denial,i could not believe YOU were  actually open minded on THAT one,that you can actually accept a conspiracy took place saying you believe it was the mob.

No surprise really though,the truth scares you that it was the CIA that killed JFK but since you know it was a conspiracy with too many bullets found  for one rifle,you fool yourself into thinking it was the mob alone since thats what comforts you into the lie they tell you that we live in a free country instead of a banana republic.

funny how you did not ignore the laws of physics that were violated that day if you accept the warren report but you ignore them when it comes to 9/11. no suprise really,the truth scares you that it was the CIA so you telll yourself it was the mob and 9/11 is way too scary a thought for you to admit was an inside job

which unlike with JFK,explains why you ignore the laws of physics in 9/11 since if you dont ignore them,you have to acknowledge the government did it and as we both know,that scares you to have to face.

the part you WERE right on though,is it is kinda crazy to make so many posts on this thread but i wont deny i am obsessed with it,you would to if a team that was near and dear to you and was a part of your life for so many years left you and that it was the darkest, most depressing moment in your life and you had been dreaming the past 20 years they would come back next year to realise your dream was coming true because the facts out there prove it.

its like having a wife of yours that you gave your life to who you were loyal and faithful to your entire life up and leaving you for another man,same thing,you feel hurt and betrayed she left you for someone else.so hurt you root for the other team that plays them to win the whole time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

matter of fact frady  cat toto,you prove you are way too easy for these paid trolls of the government like agents  kiss my and rightwinger can easily brainwash you with lies just like the media does since as we both know,the truth scares you.

you automatically believed the lies that agent rat in the ass said when i mentioned how i cant get trolls like you to watch the videos and talk about them.

He CLAIMED he watched one and then said the witnesses said things in those videos that they NEVER said.


He outright lied since he knew he could not counter the facts in them and as you always do,you bought his lies like the willing sheople you are ASSUMING he was telling the truth.

Now what kind of idiot listens to an idiot LYING  troll like disinfo agent  rat in the ass who made outright LIES that day?

speaking of him,i wonder what happened to that lying paid troll who used to go and whine to the mods all the time.a common trait with all these paid trolls like rat in the ass.hopefully he died.the world would be better off without one less liar in the world to spread lies all the time for the government  like he always did.


----------



## Papageorgio

Toro said:


> Pretty soon, 9/11 inside nutjob will be telling me to watch these 300 Youtube videos on why the Rams are moving to LA next year.
> 
> lol



You notice he won't take the bet. He said February 15th the announcement will be made, however the nutter won't back up what he claims, it's because he knows he is wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toro

9/11 inside nutjob might be right, I don't know.

I just like how he says there are all these conspiracies out there, and HE knows the "truth."

lol


----------



## Papageorgio

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside nutjob might be right, I don't know.
> 
> I just like how he says there are all these conspiracies out there, and HE knows the "truth."
> 
> lol



Yeah, he isn't the sharpest tool in the shed. I like how he quotes himself as the authority. That is where I think he is best. Lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside nutjob might be right, I don't know.
> 
> I just like how he says there are all these conspiracies out there, and HE knows the "truth."
> 
> lol


 i love how YOU always prove what a chickenshit coward YOU are who cowardly runs off with your tail between your legs when confronted with facts you cant disprove.
im glad you arent MY lawyer,you would be laughed out of courtroom as we BOTH know in a hearbeat.

you never took a debating class in your entire life. you have to try and refute the facts your opponent presents which you have NEVER even attempted since day one you came here and trolled..


----------



## Treeshepherd

I don't feel like reading 4,000 word posts on the subject. 

When LA breaks ground on a beautiful new stadium, they will likely attract a team. A team won't move there on the promise of a new stadium, and play in a dump for two years while it's being built. It's the other way around. Start construction, and the team will come.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Treeshepherd said:


> I don't feel like reading 4,000 word posts on the subject.
> 
> When LA breaks ground on a beautiful new stadium, they will likely attract a team. A team won't move there on the promise of a new stadium, and play in a dump for two years while it's being built. It's the other way around. Start construction, and the team will come.


  understandable not reading through it,you dont have the passion for the rams coming back like i do so I'll explain it to you in short how they will be back next year.you are not a troll like pooper,toto,kiss my and rightwinger so you wont ignore this and it wont be wasted.

here is why they will be back next year.just so you know.

1.it was an unsubstaniated RUMOR that was made by ESPN's adam scheffer that everybody jumped on.scheffer is the same guy who also said that it was a done deal that jeff fisher was going to be the new dolphins coach.last time i chcked he has been the rams coach the last three years and never was the coach for the dolphins.
when it turns out they will be back in LA next year,scheffer should be fired.
2.even if the rumor WAS true,then goddel is powerless to stop the move,he works for the owners,not the other way around.stan only needs the approval of the majority of them to move.thats all that ammters,they want an NFL team there,the raiders will never come back like a lot of people want them to cause neither the city or the owners want them there.the city dont want them there cause raider fans dont know how to behave,most anyways.the owners dont cause they are sore at that jerk traiter al for suing them to move.
3.stan is in his legal right to move the team if he wants to.its well known in NFL circles he does want to move them,he has ahome in malibu. goddel is he tries to block the move,will stand to be sued several millions because it is stans legal right.he canont afford an anti trust lawsuit against him.The NFL unforunately does not welcome ANTI-trust lawsuits in relocation movies like MLB does.
4.i know you are rasonable so you wont ignore this like the trolls do that i mentioned.the reason there is no construction of an NFL stadium for a team, there in the future is they have to wait for a team to annouance their intentions to move there before they cant start,hense WHY there has been no constuction started in a new stadium yet.stand has to wait till betwen feb15th and march first before he can announace his intentions to move to LA.they already have a construction team that is getting set to build a stadium out there this year my LA contacts tell me.
5.what it interesting is the chargers announced officially over the weekend they will paly in san dieog for at least one more year next year,then after the espn report came out over the weekend,the raiders then said THEY will play in oakland for at least one more year.the rams have yet to officially annouce they will stay in play on a lease to lease basis like they would have done by now.hee hee
6.spanos has said he wants to stay in san diego,his actions show he is telling the truth,davis has said he is committed to staying in oakland,he cant move to LA even if he wanted to and oakland is the only place he can go.nobody else wants the raiders.lol
kroneke it is known in NFL circles,has said he wants to be in LA.why stay in saint louis when he stands to be come 3 times richer because gthe value of the franchise triples if he moves to LA? There is a REASON why he is a billionarie.

the rams will play in the rose bowl for three years  while waiting for a stadium.LA RAMS 2015.

oh and as i said before,,NFL commissioner pete rozelle told baltimore  blatimore colts owner robert irsey he could not move to team for the 1984 season.goddel if the rumopr is true which is a FAT chance,is powerless to stop the move just as rozell was and that is because again,The NFL does not welcome anti trust lawsuits aginst them like MLB does unfortantaley.


----------



## Toro

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside nutjob might be right, I don't know.
> 
> I just like how he says there are all these conspiracies out there, and HE knows the "truth."
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> i love how YOU always prove what a chickenshit coward YOU are who cowardly runs off with your tail between your legs when confronted with facts you cant disprove.
> im glad you arent MY lawyer,you would be laughed out of courtroom as we BOTH know in a hearbeat.
> 
> you never took a debating class in your entire life. you have to try and refute the facts your opponent presents which you have NEVER even attempted since day one you came here and trolled..
Click to expand...


I'm not a lawyer.

But if I were, I wouldn't take you as a client.  You're too erratic and crazy.


----------



## Papageorgio

Treeshepherd said:


> I don't feel like reading 4,000 word posts on the subject.
> 
> When LA breaks ground on a beautiful new stadium, they will likely attract a team. A team won't move there on the promise of a new stadium, and play in a dump for two years while it's being built. It's the other way around. Start construction, and the team will come.



Now that he has explained it to you, now ask him to back up his rhetoric, I offered, if the Rams don't announce a move to Los Angeles by February 15th, like he has been saying all along, then he will abandon this thread and he will also never start a thread again claiming the Rams will be moving to Los Angeles.

He won't.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

putting it in even shorter terms WHY kroneke who will have legal right to move the team next year and why he will is because of 2 very important facts.

okay now that it has been established that they can move back to LA next year here are the two major important facts.
.
1. The Rams have the second worst fan support in the NFL.of all the 32 teams out there,only jacksonville has worse.saint louis is not a football town.they dont support football like they do hockey and baseball,hense why the cardinals left and why the rams will be leaving. you can tell by watching the games there the majority of the fans that attend those games are always from the opposing teams.hee hee
For fans in saint louis,to them it always feels like a road game.hee hee
2.this one is the most important fact of them all why he will move even more so.
sadly,NFL owners dont care about the fans.only whats in it for them.the value of the franchise will triple if he moves to LA the second largest media market in the country. He stands to be far richer with the team in LA with a population of something like 18 million where that dump  in saint louis has a mere 3 million or so.the other owners want the move as well because it benefits them also and the NFL being in the second largest media market in the nation stands to benefit as well. which is why until we hear soemthing official from the rams organization itself like we have with the raiders and chargers,that ESPN report by scheffer,si all heresay rumors.

as i said before,when the rams move back to LA next year,this will be the second time ESPN'S scheffer has been shown to be an unreliable source who should be fired..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

speaking of point one on kroneke having the second worse fan support in the NFL,more proof on that.hee hee,no wonder he is anxious to get the hell out of dodge.lol as i have said before on this thread,even the viewship for road games is horrendous there.they dont care about that team one bit.lol


St. Louis is aghast...the local TV station in Springfield, MO is opt...ing out of showing the Rams game. Not a lot of support by the local media for keeping the Rams, eh? I'm sure Kroenke is taking note of this, as well...
yep.

they dont care about that team,their REAL team is in arizona,they care more about THAT team and follow them more so than they do the rams.lol.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Toro said:


> 9/11 inside nutjob might be right, I don't know.
> 
> I just like how he says there are all these conspiracies out there, and HE knows the "truth."
> 
> lol



If the Rams actually move back to LA next year..... maybe I'll have to go back and look at that WTC 7 footage again...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheOldSchool said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside nutjob might be right, I don't know.
> 
> I just like how he says there are all these conspiracies out there, and HE knows the "truth."
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If the Rams actually move back to LA next year..... maybe I'll have to go back and look at that WTC 7 footage again...
Click to expand...

seems like this thread attracts only the trolls that cover their ears and close their eyes to facts about 9/11 cause the truth scares them..

was glad to see treesheapard come on here,someone who isnt a troll and at least had something constructive to contribute to the thread and the discussion.very few like him have come on here sadly.
old school you should change your user name to old school beliefs.Like many sheople in american,you cant fathom that our government is evil and we live in a banana republic since you have been brainwashed by our corrupt school system into thinking this is a free country.you are old school and closed minded to a belief like that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

okay now that i have debunked that ESPN report of scheffers,time to get back to the thread and where i was before.


funny that the Rams as as of yet,have not officially announced that they have plans to do this,interesting it has taken so long.hee hee.
rams spokesman-

Kevin Demoff: "Obviously, we have a deadline that’s been reported of February 15th, where we have to notify the city of going year-to-year on the (Edward Jones Dome) lease. I think it’s pretty much a given that we’ll go year-to-year on the lease.”


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is what i been saying all along,that its not what goddel wants,it is what the OWNERS want that matters and THEY want the rams back in LA.

done deal.Rams in LA.2015.

Some people may think that just because the NFL relocation rule states that a team must exhaust all options to stay in their current community that the Rams wouldn’t be able to make a move. Well make no mistake about it, while this is written down, this is still the NFL. And the NFL does what the NFL wants. If they decide that having the Rams in LA would be the best thing for them, then the Rams are moving to LA."


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this guy nailed it here.


Exactly, nothing stopping a team from filing then pulling a Davis and suing the league if the move is rejected. Regardless of what Czar Goodell thinks the NFL can't stop moves due to the case Rozelle lost to Al Davis in the early 1980's. They have agreements in place about L.A. but like the antitrust case back then they wouldn't hold water in court and the NFL would face tripled damages if found guilty. Which with the national hatred of Goodell is a better than 50/50 chance.
thats what i been saying all along below.


Well, duh. Goodell is hired by the owners and serves at the pleasure of the owners. The team owners, collective, are his bosses and determine if he remains employed or not. As a result, he does what he believes the owners want, just like you do what your boss wants if you wish to remain employed


----------



## LA RAM FAN

its too bad trolls like toto,old school,pooper,kissmy and right winger cant comprehend things like this smart guy here below can.

he is using logic and common sense


We should believe this why? It's not like Goodell hasn't told a few lies lately.

Oh yah this Adam Schefter who guaranteed that Fisher was going to the Dolphins in 2012.
thats what i been saying the entire last several pages.

also well said.

am really surprised Goodell made this move. And those of you who say the NFL does not need a team in LA are dead wrong. There is a ton of $ hanging around in LA just waiting to be picked up. And that is the name of the game and why Goodell is still at the helm. Raiders all ready had there opportunity, the Chargers simply do not belong in LA. Most people my age remember the Rams of the 70's under Chuck Knox. LA Rams.......yup that has the right ring to it !


----------



## LA RAM FAN

that says it all right there and what i been saying the whole thread.so much for no team being in LA next year.


Goodell can issue any "ruling" he wants. But if a team wants to move, he HAS to let them, and would get crushed in court I wish Al Davis was still alive LOL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If the league wants a team in Los Angeles,why not pick the team with some history there? The sky is falling on Rams fans.

McClellan the sky is still falling on Rams fans News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kronke has looked into buying the whole hollywood park property,which would give him all the land he would need for parking.
It used to be that only the chargers had the option to leave after each season.a considerable advantage over other NFL clubs weighing relocation.

NFL and L.A. doing their same old dance but is this tune different - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

several key statements from NFL commissioner roger goodel and patriots owner robert kraft indicate the NFL is serious on bringing an NFL team to LA soon.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

from our perspective,25 percent of our business comes from orange county and LA.a team going there would...
Chargers throw water on idea of NFL-owned stadium in L.A. ProFootballTalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

at the 6:25 mark,missouri governor jay nixon answers questions regarding the Rams future in st louis.
Q-so are-

Governor Jay Nixon joins Martin Kilcoyne and Randi Naughton KTRS St Louis News and Talk Radio


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stan Kroneke's purchase of stadium land in nearby Inglewood makes it the front runner as the future home of the....

Los Angeles Considers Moving on From Dream of New Stadium and NFL Franchise - St. Louis Magazine


----------



## LA RAM FAN

th o' co coliseum is the most dilapidated facility in the NFL and it needs to be demolished to make way for new-http://espn.go.com/nfl/story/_/id/11195647/oakland-raiders-reportedly-talks-demolish-oakland-coliseum-build-new-stadium

speaking of the raiders,this is all going to plan on the latest announcement  of them to stay in oakland another year,this is all falling into place on what i said a few months ago that davis would play in oakland again next year despite saying he would not play in the coliseum again because he wants a new stadium.like i said back then,davis signed to stay on and play there another season,cause he has nowhere else to go cause nobody wants him.not LA,nobody.lol he has no choice but to stay in oakland.lol

Oakland Raiders reportedly in talks to demolish Oakland Coliseum build new stadium - ESPN

we believe a new stadium for the raiders is apprpriate,they have to make that determination whether they are staying in oakland---

Roger Goodell floats San Francisco 49ers Levi s Stadium as Oakland Raiders option - ESPN


----------



## LA RAM FAN

In the end,we want young people here branded to a team.I know that roger and I and a number of the owners who want-

Goodell Kraft talk possibility of teams in L.A. London - NFL.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It's a very exciting challenge,it has many challenges to build a team or teams,to get the fanbase and get...

Jerry Jones is bullish on NFL in L.A. but making it happen is a bear - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

we are working diligently to see if we can make this thing happen.James Butts.mayor,city of los angeles.

Inglewood s Mayor James Butts Discusses NFL Possibly Coming to His City


----------



## LA RAM FAN

more nerves coming out of saint louis.lol

"to my knowledge,the only opportunity developing would be the one that..."
Stan Kroenke His Will Be Done The RamPage


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The fact is there’s a bunch of people in LA who have been die hard Rams fans for 30-60+ years. Many of these people are the some of realest Rams fans on Earth, in the Milky Way, and beyond. They will smile out of pure glee if their beloved team returns. If the business transaction gives these souls some more unexpected days under the sun with their team, I say that’s not a bad thing at all. I’m sure a few in St Louis caught feelings during their fling, and to those I hope you stay part of the fan base if the Rams return to the Coast.

I was a Rams fan for 30 years before they move in 1995. I have remained a Rams fan and there are many just like me. The fact that BBTLAR exists is proof of that. The article was very entertaining and funny. There are stadiums available for the Rams to play in, in LA while Stan builds is football palace in Inglewood. The Rose Bowl was fully renovated and is ready to host a team. The Coliseum hosts USC football on Saturdays and their crowds average close to 80,000 fans. So there are venues. There are no such venues in St Louis and there is no reason for Stan to stay there. Also the NFL will soon announce the NFL draft will now be hosted in LA. It would look bad for the league for a team not to be in place. The Rams soon will be back home.


I was raised in the LA area and I am now in the Pacific Northwest. I was sad when they left, but realized I rooted for the players and the colors and the emblem. I did not root for the owners. I was upset, but as soon as I saw them in a game my loyalty came rushing back. If you had another team there, then it is easy not to root for the Rams. But if you are a fan, you will still root for them


My father became a Rams season ticket holder in 1958, and as a child, I spent eight Sundays a year on the 50-yard line just below the press box, watching Roman Gabriel, Jack Snow, Tom Mack, Deacon Jones, Merlin Olsen, Charlie Cowan, Joe Scibelli, Marlin McKeever, Coy Bacon, Larry Smith, Willie Ellison, etc.

We were loyal seat-holders until the very end, when that awful woman stole our team, without so much as a “thank you” for our loyalty. Nolan Cromwell, Fred Dryer and Vince Ferragamo, among others, are on record saying they believe the Rams belong back in Los Angeles.

Jeff Fisher is an L.A. guy. Hey, I also wish the Cards were still in St. Louis, and for that matter, the Colts in Baltimore, but like the Raiders returning to Oakland, this is a step in the right direction. Let’s do this already, Stan.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

What St Louis fans are going through, we been down that route. It does suck, but at the end of the day its business. Its the best move for Stan. Just like when the Rams left that evil woman Georgia had a hell of a deal to fatten her pockets and she did. The Rams should have never left there home. The writer keeps mentioning, he’s named after St. Louis players, sorry pal. They are baseball names. Nothin to do with football. Todays times in sports is about free agency. Its exactly whats happening. Just bring back our LA RAMS.


was born in LA I have been a Rams fan since 1958 and I still am a Rams fan even when they left LA I was very disappointed when they leftit would be a godsend if they came back to LA go Los Angeles Rams

It’s a sad thing when franchises move to leave their fan bases to dread the day they started following that particular team. To Brandon Foster’s point above, yes there are definitely fans from Los Angeles that still follow the Rams. The last 10 years have been particularly difficult. It seems as the will of the team to win is not there. This is the longest dry spell in memory.

Yes, I am one of those who long for the Rams to return to Los Angeles. I can remember just like yesterday my father taking me to my first football game at the Los Angeles Coliseum on Oct 31st, 1971. The Rams lost to the Miami Dolphins 20-14. The rosters contained great football players on both sides of the ball. Yet, even in loss, I’ll never forget the grit and determination of that Los Angeles team. I caught the bug of being a Rams football fan that I’ll never let go.

I can guarantee you that any St Louis Rams fan would be welcomed to cheer along with us in a Los Angeles stadium.


Growing up in LA in the 60’s down the hill from Dodger Stadium, every year we would go to the LA Rams preseason games and at least one regular season game and sit in the End Zone. My family moved to Orange County in the early 70’s and I would beg my Dad to drive me to the Coliseum. Then they moved to Orange County and I was in heaven. 20 some odd years old and bought season tickets with my last dime. But with the move came the freakin biaatch, *“Georgia Front and Rearey” the most hated women in all of SO. CAL. Her idea of running a football team was banging every quarterback she brought to the team. Anybody remember Bert Jones? In my mind she had her husband killed. In my mind from day one she had planned on moving my beloved LA RAMS to that other place. From that day forward I swore the LA Rams off until the day that poor excuse of a woman CROAKED. That day came and it was one of the happiest days of my life, Why? *

*Because I became an LA RAMS FAN again.*

*BRING OUR TEAM HOME*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"its hard not to think this might be the Rams last training camp in saint louis.Lease wise the team is a .......

Rams training camp Sam Bradford once again in make-or-break mode - CBSSports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

would love to have seen this.

Special thanks to Paul Maleno and... - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"if there are three things the people of LA love its a winner,a comeback,and a hollywod ending.The rams could fir the bill on all three."

so much for the nutcases who came on here and have fallen for the myth that LA is not football town.

The blame for most team relocations lies with the owner and the facility it plays in, not with the city and the fans who supported them. That was certainly the case in Los Angeles.

The late Georgia Frontiere moved the Rams to her hometown of St. Louis in 1995 when she received a sweetheart stadium deal.

yep,thats what the bitch did alright.may she burn in hell.

The late Georgia Frontiere moved the Rams to her hometown of St. Louis in 1995 when she received a sweetheart stadium deal.

“The Kroenke-L.A. rumors have been swirling since he purchased the 60-acres at Hollywood Park, something we’ll cover in the next question. I honestly don’t know if he’s “seeking” a return to Los Angeles, but it seems like the NFL is focused on bringing a team to L.A. simply because the revenue lost from not being in Los Angeles is too steep.

The Rams are a logical choice as a relocation candidate and I’m sure Kroenke has had conversations with Mayor Eric Garcetti and NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell about a possible move.

If I were taking a stab at it, I would guess that Kroenke is open to a move to Los Angeles simply based on franchise value alone, but he would stay in St. Louis if there was a state-of-the-art facility being built with city money. I don’t think Kroenke is interested in privately financing a stadium himself in St. Louis

On the other hand, a move would not only return the Rams to their former home and the second-biggest market in the country but would raise the value of a franchise that is currently worth $875 million, according to Forbes, putting it in the bottom four of the NFL.

A move to Los Angeles and into a new stadium could push that value past $1 billion and make it one of the most valuable franchises in the league

I think that two NFL teams will be in Los Angeles within the next decade. It makes too much sense for the league and for the owners not to do it.

If one team comes to L.A. that would mean a new NFL ready stadium will have been built. In reality, that is the only thing stopping teams from relocating to Los Angeles. I don’t know if it would be the Chargers, Raiders, Bills, Jaguars, Montreal Argonauts (kidding!), or any other team. I just know there would be two tenants in a new stadium at some point if it was ever built.

So to answer your question: it is 100% likely another team would end up in Los Angeles with the Rams. Which franchise it would be is up for debate.”

The league could charge upwards of $1.5 billion for an expansion franchise, and would likely be able to sell two franchises to interested buyers in the Los Angeles market. That $3 billion in expansion fees divided up among the current 32 NFL owners would result in a tidy $93.75 million per team.

However, there are a number of NFL franchises that could be looking to relocate in the next year or two, making expansion unlikely.

NFL Relocation 5 questions regarding a Los Angeles Rams return


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Do this math, Clippers were sold for 2 billion and Rams in Stl. Rams are at the bottom of the Forbes list. Kroenke's a smart business man, I'd bet he chooses the 2 largest market for the tv rights alone. #LARAMS201
yep.
he nailed it below.

Here's your math... 16k of the 18k from that FB page are fake (bought or traded) account likes. 38K from BBTLAR are all real, unsolicited likes.

Yes, originally the Rams are from Cleveland, first 8 years. Rams were in LA/Ana for 49 years. Super Bowl was awesome, GSOT was great, but only lasted several years. LA Rams had many great offensive teams.


Try this math on for size: The Rams were 31 of 32 teams in attendance last season; 30th in 2012; 31st in 2011; 30th in 2010; 29th in 2009 and 30th in 2008 (ESPN doesn't have attendance records for all teams in 2007 or earlier).

Face it, you're one of the few Rams fans left in St.L..
So you're openly admitting that your city is a fair weather city. You only support your team when they're winning.

Also consider that the Rams are talking about changing their uniforms to the blue and yellow with the LA blue and white scheme as throwbacks for 2015. That would be the inaugural/welcome-home season if they do indeed move back to LA.

http://www.stltoday.com/sports...

Now why would they want to do that if nobody in St.L. is nostalgic about the Fearsome Four era color scheme?

3  You must sign in to down-vote this post.



Hold on, all, ALL, California MLB teams are currently on the top of their divisions, in the AL it's Oakland in first and the Angels in second and then in the NL It goes LA, SF and than SD, 1, 2, 3. We're doing just fine in that department.

With that out of the way, let's talk about that fantasy of seeing a packed dome. Once again, that was a very typical turn out for the Rams. And that's been the case for years and years. In fact, not only are ticket prices down but memorabilia sales are also down. So much so that the Rams are only worth $875 million, $34 million of which comes from merchandise. That's 29th in the league.
http://www.forbes.com/teams/st...

The claims were that if the Rams moved back home they'd instantly gain $1 - $1.5 billion dollars in value. But then the Clippers, the dirty, misbehaving red-head step child of LA sports, sold for $2 billion. If an NBA team in LA is worth that much then an NFL team in LA is worth at least that much, probably even more. Imagine that, an instant $2 billion!

Now think about this, Stan Kroenke has been tight lipped about his plans. If he comes out and says that he's staying in St. Louis, then he loses nothing and gains endearment and support from the city. If he says he's moving to another city, particularly LA, then the ticket sales that are already diminutive, plummet even further. But, if he says nothing while planning to move to LA then he gets a stronger, more financially diverse fan base, all the fame and notoriety that comes with being in a world class city and an instant cool $2 billion while also selling tickets for his last season in St.L.. Essentially, he get's to have his cake and eat it too.

he sure took him to school..

.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sportswriter Albert Breer-"If I had to pick one team where the conditions,would be right,I think it would be the Rams,not the Raiders."


----------



## LA RAM FAN

forbes exectutive editor michael oranian joins CNBC to discuss the soaring value of NFL teams,and the return of .....

NFL team valuations soar


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The presence of large numbers of national corporations and the entertainment business would sell out high-priced luxury boxes and premium seating. 17 million people live within a few hours driving time from a stadium. Marketing, memorabilia, social media, and local television programming would generate massive revenue.

Earlier this week, Michael Ozanian and Forbes did a superb reporting on the franchise values of NFL teams. Dallas sat at the peak with a valuation of $ 3.2 billion. It reminded me of a conversation I had years ago with Jerry Jones when he commented “the two most valuable franchises in the NFL will be Dallas and whatever franchise is in Los Angeles.” That clearly is the potential for the Los Angeles franchise. Ironically, St. Louis sits at the bottom of the valuations at $930 million, and Oakland is not much higher at $970

NFL Franchise in Los Angeles is Overdue - Forbes


----------



## LA RAM FAN

According to a memo obtained Tuesday by The Times, NFL Executive Vice President Eric Grubman has been assigned to “stadium development, the return of a team presence to the Los Angeles area, the league’s strategic investment fund, and other key strategic initiatives.”

That represents the first time in more than a decade that such a high-ranking league official has been assigned to the L.A. conundrum, one that began when the Raiders and Rams left the nation’s second-largest market after the 1994 season.

Management changes show the NFL apos s heightened interest in Los Angeles - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"let me welcome Bernie in advance and share with him some of our secrets and rituals.the password is....
McClellan gives Bernie the Chicken Little Club password News

You're starting to embarrass yourself Bernie. Silent Stan's whole life is a road map of "follow the money." Why would this transaction be any different? You've lost one writing source to Indianapolis. You think LA is less a suitor? Here is some free advice. Accept the Chicken Little Club invitation. You can pick up writing tips that will help with the ole resume as you prepare to follow the Rams to LA.

Bill, I usually enjoy reading your work, but this column is beneath you. What's happened to all of you writers at the P-D? It seems like ever since your newspaper was bought out by Lee Enterprises (and idiot deal if there ever was one) all of you "old timers" are just mailing in your work, and waiting around for retirement. SOMEBODY at your place of business needs to get an interview with Kroenke and start asking him the hard questions about why he refuses to speak directly to Rams fans, why he won't put the "Rams to LA!" hyperbolic stupidity to rest, and why he won't publicly commit to St. Louis after the city has supported his losing team for the past decade. I don't want to hear "Stan doesn't talk to the media" or "Stan's a smart businessman and he knows the longer he keeps his mouth shut the harder a bargain he can drive for his new stadium." IF Stan believes this, he needs to pull his head out of his fat wallet and realize the people in St. Louis are directly impacting his bottom line. The M.O. of business these days is all about adding value to the product, and building on-going relationships with the customer base. The P-D and Stan Kroenke would both benefit from learning this lesson.

Rita Kiry Ryan With all due respect, you're thinking with your heart.
The "causal relationship" is implicit. One must connect the dots: Kroenke's refusal to publicly commit to STL, his purchase of a potential stadium site in Inglewood, the recent sales of both the Dodgers and Clippers for $2B a piece, Forbes ranking of the Rams at the bottom of the league in team worth, the current stadium impasse along with declining attendance in STL, the built-in Rams fan base in LA, the NFL's positioning of a key executive to oversee the NFL's retun to LA.
If I were a Missourian, I'd be grasping for reasons to believe the team would stay in STL, but an objective observer can see the writing on the wall without the aid of rose-colored glasses.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

uh oh,apparently,something finally has gotten bernies attention.Let the clucking begin.lol

Bernie NFL ramps up efforts for LA team Sports


----------



## Wyld Kard

*Expect the Rams to remain in St. Louis next year*

More L.A. competition improves Rams chances of staying in St. Louis - St. Louis Business Journal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wildcard said:


> *Expect the Rams to remain in St. Louis next year*
> 
> More L.A. competition improves Rams chances of staying in St. Louis - St. Louis Business Journal



here is why they will be back in 2015.you got to remember where you got that source from,saint Louis.they are very biased in their reporting and not objective at all.they want to convince themselves as much as they possibly can,the Rams will be staying.
Notice they never said that there has been any announcement made by the Rams organization that they intend to stay?
the chargers a coupel days before the ESPN rumor came out,announced they would stay in san diego for at least one more year,then the raiders did a couple days later after that,but not one word from the rams organization on planning to stay in saint Louis on a yearly lease to lease basis as of yet.gee I wonder why.

they CLAIM the rams will be staying in saint Louis next year,yet did you notice they never said the rams have said they will stay? 

all that headline says in that biased newspaper is chances improve they will stay.they do everything in the world to try and convince the folks in saint Louis they are staying.they are grasping at straws.

if they were staying,the rams would have come out and said they were by now same as the raiders and chargers have but they haven't so that's why you are seeing headlines like that from them trying to convince folks they are staying.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

.

here is why they will be back next year.

 1.it was an unsubstaniated RUMOR that was made by ESPN's adam scheffer that everybody jumped on.scheffer is the same guy who also said that it was a done deal that jeff fisher was going to be the new dolphins coach.last time i chcked he has been the rams coach the last three years and never was the coach for the dolphins.
when it turns out they will be back in LA next year,scheffer should be fired.
2.even if the rumor WAS true,then goddel is powerless to stop the move,he works for the owners,not the other way around.stan only needs the approval of the majority of them to move.thats all that ammters,they want an NFL team there,the raiders will never come back like a lot of people want them to cause neither the city or the owners want them there.the city dont want them there cause raider fans dont know how to behave,most anyways.the owners dont cause they are sore at that jerk traiter al for suing them to move.
3.stan is in his legal right to move the team if he wants to.its well known in NFL circles he does want to move them,he has ahome in malibu. goddel is he tries to block the move,will stand to be sued several millions because it is stans legal right.he canont afford an anti trust lawsuit against him.The NFL unforunately does not welcome ANTI-trust lawsuits in relocation movies like MLB does.
4.i know you are rasonable so you wont ignore this like the trolls do that i mentioned.the reason there is no construction of an NFL stadium for a team, there in the future is they have to wait for a team to annouance their intentions to move there before they cant start,hense WHY there has been no constuction started in a new stadium yet.stand has to wait till betwen feb15th and march first before he can announace his intentions to move to LA.they already have a construction team that is getting set to build a stadium out there this year my LA contacts tell me.
5.what it interesting is the chargers announced officially over the weekend they will paly in san dieog for at least one more year next year,then after the espn report came out over the weekend,the raiders then said THEY will play in oakland for at least one more year.the rams have yet to officially annouce they will stay in play on a lease to lease basis like they would have done by now.hee hee
6.spanos has said he wants to stay in san diego,his actions show he is telling the truth,davis has said he is committed to staying in oakland,he cant move to LA even if he wanted to and oakland is the only place he can go.nobody else wants the raiders.lol
kroneke it is known in NFL circles,has said he wants to be in LA.why stay in saint louis when he stands to be come 3 times richer because gthe value of the franchise triples if he moves to LA? There is a REASON why he is a billionarie.

the rams will play in the rose bowl for three years while waiting for a stadium.LA RAMS 2015.

oh and as i said before,,NFL commissioner pete rozelle told baltimore blatimore colts owner robert irsey he could not move to team for the 1984 season.goddel if the rumopr is true which is a FAT chance,is powerless to stop the move just as rozell was and that is because again,The NFL does not welcome anti trust lawsuits aginst them like MLB does unfortantaley.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA Business reporter Lyle Fitzsimmons spoke with public works people in Inglewood.

Public works people in Inglewood, CA: it's "95 percent done" that the StL Rams will be moving to a plot of land alongside Hollywood Park

What I know is true is that those are the words the PW people in Inglewood used.

could not copy and paste rest of quotes by him so here are the rest copied down.

you can believe whomever you like.I'm just relaying comments from an interview that I did with the PW department.

and yes,I'd certainly think PW people might have more infrastructure insight about a site than any media guy ever would.

Did I ever say it was an anonymous quote? No.I was interviewing a room full of people.

I was doing an interview for a PW story with Inglewood people.asked about priorities/projects.

That's what I was told "Is the Rams thing a done deal or just a hope? was told 95% done.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I like how this guy thinks on the same lines as me.I got my wish.The Rams having another bad year is not going to make the city OR the fans fight very hard to want to try and keep them.hee hee.

Cusumano Bad season could affect Rams future in STL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Other than moving to Los Angeles (which is a given),


 what else do the Rams need to do in order to become one of the elite teams in the NFL?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so much for the myth that LA did not support their teams,that they had blackouts.the worst thing they ever did was to move out of the LA coliseum from a 100,000 seat capacity to half that size of 53,000. as you can see from this video,they packed that place all the time in the LA coliseum and it was against the cardinals,a team with long history of failure.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

And with the Raiders seemingly off the market, the chances of the Rams relocating has by all appearances gone up.

Raiders Reportedly Close to New Stadium Deal in Oakland insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams


love how all of the St. Louis beat writers say "Relocate" to Los Angeles. Return would be more applicable.

There is absolutely zero chance of a new stadium in St Louis but it goes beyond that. The Rams are ranked 32 out of 32 teams in franchise value in the league. Do you really believe Kroenke is happy with that and isn't ready to move to LA right now?


New stadium deal for Raiders give s team land pays off debt - SFGate


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the Raiders and the city of oakland may be finally heading toward an agreement to keep the raiders in the bay area.

The Los Angeles Raiders 8211 ENOUGH ALREADY


----------



## LA RAM FAN

articles like this are becoming more and more commonplaced and are being written more often.#7 is an example.

*The St. Louis Rams finally move to Los Angeles.*
This has been one of the longest rumors in the history of the NFL. One of these days it will finally come true. The Rams are not happy with there stadium in St. Loius. Moving from St. Louis a smaller market to a huge market like los Angeles will only help the Rams.

10 Bold Predictions For The 2014 NFL Season


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Of course, before Bradford's injury, there was more bad news for the team last week. _Forbes_' annual rankings of NFL franchise values recently listed the Rams dead last, at $930 million, behind the lowly Buffalo Bills (a team that's currently up for sale). _Forbes_ linked the Rams to Los Angeles, saying, “The Rams play in the antiquated Edward Jones Dome, but can break their stadium lease and leave St. Louis in March 2015 if they do not reach a new agreement with local and state officials before then. All signs are pointing to Los Angeles.”

Considering Bradford's six-year, $78 million contract—with $50 million guaranteed—the least valuable team in the NFL just lost its most valuable asset.

If there is some good news, the Rams’ value did jump 6 percent—one of the largest vaults in the league. But if the team were to relocate to L.A., Rams owner Stan Kroenke might borrow Manziel’s trademark: that two-finger sign that means “money.”

A Rough Week For the St. Louis Rams - St. Louis Magazine


----------



## LA RAM FAN

tom bateman,director of bring back the los angeles rams will be on INSIDE THE GAME.

KPCRadio.com Everyone has a story broadcast it. Brought to you by Pierce College.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so much for the Rams staying in saint Louis.lol.

Bill McClellan from the Post-Dispatch just blew a major hole in the Peacock plan and says Kroenke wants to move to LA and has been intent on leaving for a long time. Says STL folks are overestimating Peacock's influence and he isn't really seen as a major player by the NFL anymore. Says the city has no money and rolling over the bonds will garner a lawsuit if it's not put to a public vote. Says Kroenke isn't playing a game with STL and isn't simply using the Inglewood land as a bargaining chip.

The Press Box 12 30 14 insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife The Press Box with Frank Cusumano presented by Lindenwood University - Weekdays from 10A-12P on CBS Sports 920


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kara Henderson Snead flew into Los Angeles today. Now why would the wife of the Rams GM need to be in LA?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It would serve a greater purpose than simply returning a team to Los Angeles — team, or teams. It would serve as a West Coast center of gravity for the NFL as an entertainment property,” Grubman said. “There’s no better place on the planet to do that than the Los Angeles market — the intersection of entertainment, celebrity and business.”

NFL in L.A. Is Tinseltown About to Land Two Pro Football Teams - NBC News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

So who moves? Not the Raiders, a team reportedly on the brink of a new stadium in Oakland. Probably not the Chargers, which experienced a spike in fan support while making the playoffs last season.

But the Rams are vulnerable. They have an injured quarterback, the NFL's worst winning percentage over the past eight seasons, and a fan base that isn't exactly attached to the product.

NFL is king but 5 issues continue to dog it


----------



## LA RAM FAN

In a break from LA coverage.some good news on keeping the chargers in san diego "and out of LA"

San Diego mayor Kevin Faulconer wants to talk about downtown stadium UTSanDiego.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

and so it begins.

I wouldn't be surprised to hear that St. Louis leads the NFL in tickets sold to fans of the opposing team.

You're the nation's second-largest market, and you're supposedly hungry for an NFL franchise that will bring out huge crowds, create corporate synergy opportunities, and draw big TV ratings. Go ahead and build them a new stadium and try to create a new fan base

Paul Harris Online Los Angeles You Can Have The Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

whats been discussed behind the scenes is the NFL contributing 50-60 percent if not more of the financing for a new facility.this is unprecedented,and it would make football in LA a reality.

Sports analyst St. Louis Rams could leave for LA

St. Louis Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Just because the Rams still could stay in St Louis another season, STILL doesn't mean the team won't move....Kroenke knows the economic realities... the state of Missouri can't in any way shape or form come up with the money to keep the Rams they don't have the finances to do it without horrible drastic cuts to social services in the state, and that would be political suicide for Governor Nixon and the state government. The Rams are coming home no doubt, Kroenke knows the worth of the team will SKYROCKET with the move back to LA.
amen brother.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

here is why the raiders wont move back to LA.i called it before the year began that mark davis despite what he says would go on another year to year basis because he has nowhere else to go.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

dont know how true this is but it makes sense,seems to fit with everything we know.

STLtoday.com bull View topic - I work for Kroenke Sports Entertainment here s what I know


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Is bernie actually throwing in the towel? lol

"'they have an owner who is probably going to move the team."

Bernie video Rams fans need reason to cheer Sports


Bernie, we thought you said that the NFL was saving Los Angeles for two expansion teams.

thanks Mr. Bernie, I see you have lost faith bud.

This reminds me of the final days in LA. That Lady decimated the team with Shaw. It sounds like St. Louis fans are jumping ship. There are still thousands of patient fans here in LA with open arms and forgiveness. Come on home guys the water and weather are warm.
.
All this happened to us here in L.A., it started in 1992 with rumors of the team moving to Baltimore. Then St. Louis opened up the taxpayers pocketbook and gave "She who shall not be named" a sweetheart deal. By the last game on December, she was supposed to hold a press conference with the radio booth, but she packed her dancing shoes and left. We had tried in vain to speak with her, but she literally cut off all the fans and don't get me started on the part of her speech where she disrespected the L.A. fan base after winning the Superbowl. Welcome home Los Angeles Rams, your vacation in St. Louis will be overlooked. GO L.A. RAMS 2015.

hey bernie you hippie, you finally a chicken little. finallly realized the rams want out of stl


Bernie doesn't know how the fans in St. Louis tolerate it? Well St. Louis fans, now you know what was done to the LA fans by Georgia "Wicked Witch of the West" Frontierre after she IMO had her husband knocked off. Ain't karma a batch?

LA Rams are coming home. Thanks Bernie seeing the light.


Chicken Little alert! Bernie is now officially a member of the Chicken Little club. Then again, a better name for the club is the Reality Bites club because Bernie and his sources have finally come to the realization that Stan - I turned my back on my home state- Kroenke is moving the Rams back to LA. 

Honestly, I wouldn't doubt if Stan and Shaw had this plan all along and now it is a reality. Shaw will probably be his president of football operations in LA. Bernie not seeing the light when Stan bought the land in Inglewood was funny. Stan has a house in LA, land in LA, tried to buy the Dodgers, hangs with bigwigs in LA at Lakers games, was on the LA stadium committee, asked for $700 million in improvements to the Dome knowing it would not be accepted and will get out of the lease in 2015 and Bernie is JUST NOW seeing the light, realizing those who feared Stan's intentions were right. The LA Rams will be back at some point, thanks to the stupidity of the clowns that brought them here and gave Stan a sweetheart lease. John Shaw when asked how he got such a deal said " I just asked" and of course the idiots here got played and gave it all to him, hence the reason the Rams are moving and the Jags and others are not. Also, the Dome was obsolete shortly after it was built. IDIOTS that were in office then, should be put in jail for stealing our tax dollars.

Rocky, good observations. St Louis is losing the Rams due to the ridiculous escape clause in the stadium lease that allows them to leave after this season. It was short sighted for the people who brought the Rams here to agree to that.

Bernie has changed his position about the Rams leaving rather abruptly. As you indicate, he must have gotten the word about their leaving from his sources. Also, I have noticed that other local radio and TV personalities are talking as if the Rams may very well leave after this season.

With all due respect Bernie.What made you change our mind about the Rams, are probably going to move now. Last year ,anyone that said the Rams were going to move after this season,you call alot Rams Fans Chicken Little's.I hope you write articile ,why you think that Silent Stan is going to move the Rams now,Tells us what you know.Thanks Bernie

think it's as Rocky says. Bernie's sources have told him that the Rams are moving, that Kroenke has decided to make the move. But I would like him to write an article giving his reasons for his somewhat abrupt change in position.

Thanks Bernie for keeping it real. The Rams are gone


It's interesting Bernie that you finally believe that Kroenke is going to move the team. What changed in your mind? Just a few months ago you told us not to worry about L.A. or London.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

that leaves the Rams.whose owner has land available in Los Angeles and a lease he can negate. Stan Kroenke isn't sentimental about St. Louis, even though he is a Missourian.

NFL s attention to Los Angeles heightens as season begins Sporting News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

In a press release issued today, City of Inglewood Mayor James Butts will hold a Town Hall meeting this Saturday, September 13th. Among the topics he will be discussing is "NFL in Inglewood - What's the Real Story?" The meeting will be held from 11 a.m. to 1 p.m. at 400 West Florence Avenue in Inglewood at the intersection of Florence & Inglewood avenues. It's short notice, but we need as many L.A. Rams fans to come out to Inglewood in support of returning our team to its rightful place.

Timeline Photos - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook

http://www.cityofinglewood.org/pdfs/commdev/hollywoodpark/1.pdf


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA MAYOR JAMES BUTTS HOLDS TOWN MEETING ON NFL'S RETURN TO LA.

Inglewood Mayor James Butts to Hold Town Hall Meeting On September 13th


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Inglewood Major James Butts wants his Rams back.

Mobile Uploads - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

while saying there is no deal in place,the mayor siad they would be well enough to handle a team in LA.
Inglewood Mayor Addresses NFL Talk At Town Hall Meeting CBS Los Angeles


----------



## Wyld Kard

9/11 inside job said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Expect the Rams to remain in St. Louis next year*
> 
> More L.A. competition improves Rams chances of staying in St. Louis - St. Louis Business Journal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is why they will be back in 2015.you got to remember where you got that source from,saint Louis.they are very biased in their reporting and not objective at all.they want to convince themselves as much as they possibly can,the Rams will be staying.
> Notice they never said that there has been any announcement made by the Rams organization that they intend to stay?
> the chargers a coupel days before the ESPN rumor came out,announced they would stay in san diego for at least one more year,then the raiders did a couple days later after that,but not one word from the rams organization on planning to stay in saint Louis on a yearly lease to lease basis as of yet.gee I wonder why.
> 
> they CLAIM the rams will be staying in saint Louis next year,yet did you notice they never said the rams have said they will stay?
> 
> all that headline says in that biased newspaper is chances improve they will stay.they do everything in the world to try and convince the folks in saint Louis they are staying.they are grasping at straws.
> 
> if they were staying,the rams would have come out and said they were by now same as the raiders and chargers have but they haven't so that's why you are seeing headlines like that from them trying to convince folks they are staying.lol.
Click to expand...

 
Will the Rams be returning to L.A. in 2015?    

Here's why they won't be back in 2015. * "THERE WILL BE NO TEAM IN LA IN 2015",*  that is something that Roger Goodell made very clear to the Rams, Raiders, and Chargers.

No L.A. team in 15 Raiders to extend Oakland lease - NFL.com

You have been believing the hype that the Rams are returning to L.A. in 2015.  They're not.


----------



## Toro

What I want to know is why does 9/11 inside nutjob care so much?

He probably has 700+ of the 780 posts in this thread, making post after post with no response from anyone, some of them hugely involved that no one else reads.

That's pretty odd.


----------



## Papageorgio

Toro said:


> What I want to know is why does 9/11 inside nutjob care so much?
> 
> He probably has 700+ of the 780 posts in this thread, making post after post with no response from anyone, some of them hugely involved that no one else reads.
> 
> That's pretty odd.



It's like he is trying to convince himself, many of his articles are the same article, with the same info, I don't read the links anymore, his conversations with himself are amusing. I hope the Rams move and they can close the thread.

The lack of response in this thread, has him spilling this crap in other threads. I offered him a bet because said its a done deal, however he is not that confident to make a bet. He is trying to back off the moving this year thing, however it just boxes the guy in.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Expect the Rams to remain in St. Louis next year*
> 
> More L.A. competition improves Rams chances of staying in St. Louis - St. Louis Business Journal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is why they will be back in 2015.you got to remember where you got that source from,saint Louis.they are very biased in their reporting and not objective at all.they want to convince themselves as much as they possibly can,the Rams will be staying.
> Notice they never said that there has been any announcement made by the Rams organization that they intend to stay?
> the chargers a coupel days before the ESPN rumor came out,announced they would stay in san diego for at least one more year,then the raiders did a couple days later after that,but not one word from the rams organization on planning to stay in saint Louis on a yearly lease to lease basis as of yet.gee I wonder why.
> 
> they CLAIM the rams will be staying in saint Louis next year,yet did you notice they never said the rams have said they will stay?
> 
> all that headline says in that biased newspaper is chances improve they will stay.they do everything in the world to try and convince the folks in saint Louis they are staying.they are grasping at straws.
> 
> if they were staying,the rams would have come out and said they were by now same as the raiders and chargers have but they haven't so that's why you are seeing headlines like that from them trying to convince folks they are staying.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will the Rams be returning to L.A. in 2015?
> 
> Here's why they won't be back in 2015. * "THERE WILL BE NO TEAM IN LA IN 2015",*  that is something that Roger Goodell made very clear to the Rams, Raiders, and Chargers.
> 
> No L.A. team in 15 Raiders to extend Oakland lease - NFL.com
> 
> You have been believing the hype that the Rams are returning to L.A. in 2015.  They're not.
Click to expand...

 

sigh,here we go again. this will fall on deaf ears and you wont read it Im sure but here it goes anyways. sure amazes me how strange it is that when it comes to government corruption, you don't believe in what the LAMESTREAM media reports and you research the facts,but when it comes to this topic,like so many others around here,you believe in the biased saint Louis media  in what they say and don't look at the facts.

.


Not saying that goddel never said that,but its odd that we have not heard it from his mouth with no public announcement made  from him on this to confirm it or any announcement made from the rams organization that they will go on a lease to lease basis like we have with the chargers and raiders.

that's an unsubstainiated source yet you think its the absolute truth.

oh and for the 100the millionth time,goodel does not have the power that our facist dictater Obama does to tell the NFL owners what to do.goodel works for the owners,not the other way around,what goodel says don't mean squat with the owners.,He is powerless to stop the move.stan kroneke ONLY NEEDS THE APPPROVAL OF THE MAJORITY OF THE OWNERS TO MOVE,thats all that matters,kroneke can legally move the team if he wants to and its well known in NFL circles he wants to.what part of this paragraph do you saint Louis apologists not understand or comprehend? I have tried to spell it out for everybody here as best as I know how but it just goes through one ear and out the other with the majority around here.

only a couple or so have grasped what I have said  on this and understand any of this.

why is it that the saint Louis post sportswriter  bill mcclelean even said his radio show Thursday then way after that alleged statement by Goddel? Even HE doesn't believe the rams are staying after this alleged unsubstantiated announcement from goddel.

read post number 273 of mine where its coming from a SAINT LOUIS POST WRITER himself saying he believes the rams will be in LA next year.his words,NOT mine.im not going to repeat myself on that.you can read it or ignore it,its your choice.

I tip my hat to Bill Mcclellen of the saint Louis media.he is the one exception in the media in saint louie,who  reports the facts and is objective.even HE finds the ESPN report by scheffer to be unsubstantiated.

Is SAINT LOUIS SPORTSWRITER  bill mcclellen all of a sudden not researching the facts as well?


Between February 15th and march first  when the relocation deadline comes,you and many others will be asking me where the nearest grocery store near you is to shop to look to buy some crow your going to be eating a lot of.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> What I want to know is why does 9/11 inside nutjob care so much?
> 
> He probably has 700+ of the 780 posts in this thread, making post after post with no response from anyone, some of them hugely involved that no one else reads.
> 
> That's pretty odd.


sure they are not PUBLICLY replying to my posts but I do know for a fact a few at  least DO read it having sent me pm's thanking me for posting the stuff I do and they find my articles very interesting.not many read it around here, but a few do.

plus I am really not doing it for the benefit of others,i am just keeping the  thread alive till the relocation deadline to prove to the people around here who wont listen and ignore facts ,that they don't know how to debate only seeing what they WANT to see and saying its not true simply because they THINK it to be true.

the people who think its not going to happen are the same people that had the warped fucked up logic that kept telling huggy last year that because seattle has never had a championship before since 1978 till last year,that they were automatically not going to win the superbowl last year because of that because of their HISTORY  of failure.

they had too much arrogance and pride to apologize to huggy for not listening to a word he said back then refusing to admit they were idiots for having that logic,same will happen come march 1st when everybody here finds out the rams will be back in LA this year feeling like first prized idiots for not reading an opposing view different than their own warped fucked up logic.

same thing that huggy went through last year I am going through,people have the same logic because LA has a HISTORY of not getting a team to LA,that they wont get one this year because of their HISTORY. trusting an unsubstantiated ESPN rumor and a biased newspaper even though one of their OWN reporters from saint Louis,even just said a couple days ago said HE  doesn't think they will stay.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

FROM A SAINT LOUIS FAN TO THE EDITOR OF THE SAINT LOUIS POST.

Dear Stan Kroneke.Please do the football fans of St Louis a favor and take your so called team out of here.move where people will enjoy watching this kind of entertainment.All I can say is goodbye,good riddance,and good luck.

that folks is how the MAJORITY of the NFL football fans in saint Louis feel.one of them even came on this thread earlier who is a regular poster that lives in saint Louis saying he hopes I get my Rams back to LA.that is VERY common with saint Louis football fans. which of course is why Kroneke is anxious to get the hell out of dodge and thankfully goddel has no say in the matter at all.

Letters Re-inroducing the LA Rams Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If you don't put something on the table"STL" you are crazy,because Stan WILL MOVE the team.

Burwell video Is St. Louis making a move to keep the Rams Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

about the only thing this article gets right is that no one is going to want to be a second NFL team in LA since they would play second fiddle as well as also getting the part right that the saint Louis community wont be willing to throw billions of taxpayer dollars at a billionaire team owners feet.

NFL An L.A. Team Will Carry A Hefty Price Tag - Turf Show Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Interesting how even Kurt Warner thinks the Rams should be back in LA since he never played for the "LA" Rams. i was glad the bitch evil owner decided to take away these LA colors from them and gave them those ugly looking rags they where now,

saint Louis is not worthy of the LA colors.when they come back this year,leave those ugly looking rags in Saint Louis,every LA ram fan i know feels the same way so i cannot imagine them not bringing them back.the coolest looking unis in the world bar none.

Kurt Warner - ESPN Los Angeles

at the 21:08 mark,you hear him say -Rams are a "natutural fit" in LA because of an existing fan base.

very surprising to hear him say that since his playing time had no ties to L.A. all good!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

interesting article on the Rams director in charge of the Rams movement back to LA.

Can Social Media Bring Back The Los Angeles Rams Neon Tommy


----------



## LA RAM FAN

was awesome how the group even made ESPN'S sportsnation. yahoo!!!

Timeline Photos - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

citing progress in talks with the NFL,AEG asked city officials for an additional six months to land an NFL team in LA.

many NFL insiders believe the LA site with the most momentum is the 60 acre parcel purchased in December by st. Louis Rams owner stan kroneke near Hollywood park and the forum.

AEG seeks more time to build NFL stadium in downtown L.A. - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the word on the "STL" street.

Team reportedly relocating to Los Angeles,will announce after superbowl.

The St.Louis Rams could be in the process of re-locating to Los Angeles,a st Louis media outlet is reporting.

Now a report from ESPN radio in st Louis indicates that the Rams have already planned a move and will announce it publicly after superbowl XLIX.

St. Louis Rams Rumor Team Reportedly Relocating To Los Angeles Will Announce After Super Bowl


----------



## LA RAM FAN

its time to get the melon patch rolling again. so much for the fairy tales people have come on here saying that LA  is not a football town.another video that shoots down the fairy tales people have come on here saying that LA is not a football town.I saw a sold out packed house in that game and that wasn't even against a division rival or a playoff game either. meanwhile in saint Louis,they  finish the second season in a row with an attendance that ranks 31st out of all 32 teams only behind Jacksonville again. stan is going to be anxios to get the hell out of dodge for sure,or more accurately,out of that dump in saint Louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Your instincts are right saint Louis rams fan jonathan shank,Kroneke is not bluffing.amazing how even the saint Louis rams fans in saint Louis  as well as saint Louis sportswriter bill mcclellen have come to grips with it that the rams are leaving,yet here in the sports section at USMB,i  have to try and reason with the most arrogant and closed minded people on the planet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

anything can happen but it's getting harder to ignore the likelihood of the  Rams going back to Los Angeles.

Reports from a variety of local sources are sounding increasingly pessimistic about the teams chances of staying in st Louis.

The Rams hit their out clause in their lease on the dome in march.

St Louis Rams fans I've come to know believe it's a forgone conclusion that the team is as good as gone.

It hit home for Rams fans on sept 21 when Jason Lacanfora said this-"there are numerous people around the league more or less waiting for the Rams whose lease in st Louis also is up after the season,to announce an intent to move by the march deadline to do so.

people that are in the know,multiple people,are telling me that the decision has already been made and that the team is moving.

Are the Rams moving or what - Turf Show Times


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> anything can happen but it's getting harder to ignore the likelihood of the  Rams going back to Los Angeles.
> 
> Reports from a variety of local sources are sounding increasingly pessimistic about the teams chances of staying in st Louis.
> 
> The Rams hit their out clause in their lease on the dome in march.
> 
> St Louis Rams fans I've come to know believe it's a forgone conclusion that the team is as good as gone.
> 
> It hit home for Rams fans on sept 21 when Jason Lacanfora said this-"there are numerous people around the league more or less waiting for the Rams whose lease in st Louis also is up after the season,to announce an intent to move by the march deadline to do so.
> 
> people that are in the know,multiple people,are telling me that the decision has already been made and that the team is moving.
> 
> Are the Rams moving or what - Turf Show Times


You mean they will move in 2015, right? Because that is what you are saying or are you now backing off of that claim?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I see you came back to fart on my thread again pooper.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Expect the Rams to remain in St. Louis next year*
> 
> More L.A. competition improves Rams chances of staying in St. Louis - St. Louis Business Journal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is why they will be back in 2015.you got to remember where you got that source from,saint Louis.they are very biased in their reporting and not objective at all.they want to convince themselves as much as they possibly can,the Rams will be staying.
> Notice they never said that there has been any announcement made by the Rams organization that they intend to stay?
> the chargers a coupel days before the ESPN rumor came out,announced they would stay in san diego for at least one more year,then the raiders did a couple days later after that,but not one word from the rams organization on planning to stay in saint Louis on a yearly lease to lease basis as of yet.gee I wonder why.
> 
> they CLAIM the rams will be staying in saint Louis next year,yet did you notice they never said the rams have said they will stay?
> 
> all that headline says in that biased newspaper is chances improve they will stay.they do everything in the world to try and convince the folks in saint Louis they are staying.they are grasping at straws.
> 
> if they were staying,the rams would have come out and said they were by now same as the raiders and chargers have but they haven't so that's why you are seeing headlines like that from them trying to convince folks they are staying.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will the Rams be returning to L.A. in 2015?
> 
> Here's why they won't be back in 2015. * "THERE WILL BE NO TEAM IN LA IN 2015",*  that is something that Roger Goodell made very clear to the Rams, Raiders, and Chargers.
> 
> No L.A. team in 15 Raiders to extend Oakland lease - NFL.com
> 
> You have been believing the hype that the Rams are returning to L.A. in 2015.  They're not.
Click to expand...

this post is as laughable as this article here that you posted is.

its funny as hell you THINK The rams will stay in that dump in saint Louis,the NFL city with the second worst fan support in the country behind Jacksonville when Kroneke can legally move the team if he wants to.

He only needs the approval of the majority of  the NFL owners which he will have no problem getting,not the approval of Goddel.Goddel is powerless in this and has no say whatsoever.

NEWSFLASH--true story.NFL commissioner pete rozell told Baltimore colts owner Robert Irsey there would be no NFL team in Indianapolis in 1984.Goddel is just as powerless to stop kroneke from moving if this unsubstantiated rumor is true same as Rozell was powerless to stop irsey from moving the colts.history is repeating itself here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

along with my last post I just made,this is also something else the saint Louis apologists around here should think about before declaring the rams wont be back in LA this year.

Don't know for sure if the Rams are going anywhere, but I do know this: Everything going on in STL right now is the EXACT same thing that went on in LA before they left. The only difference is Stan Kroenke isn't the lunatic that Georgia was. Here's a little tidbit I'm guessing some of you didn't know: The last game in LA, John Shaw promised Radio Host, Joe McDonnell, an interview tha would "ease everyones mind about the Rams leaving LA". Do you know, and this is fact, that John Shaw actually RAN from Joe McDonnell down a hallway, and jumped into an elevator, so he didn't have to do the interview! He lied to the LA Media just before that final game. Something to think about.....

Shaw,who also agreed to meet with Leigh Steinberg,the agent leading the Save the Rams movement and ran away from him when he approached him after one of the last games at Anaheim Stadium in '94.


hate these people [the organization and its owner] for what they did, taking the Rams logo with them when they moved to St. Louis. That logo belonged to Southern California." -- Fred Dryer

amen Fred Dryer.


It's about money,which LA has an abundance of, the value of the franchise instantly goes up to at least $3 b

that's why stan wont let the ALLEGED words of goddel stop him from moving this year.

It's about money,which LA has an abundance of, the value of the franchise instantly goes up to at least $3 b


----------



## LA RAM FAN

A case of too little too late. What deal? There is nothing, no facts behind what Burwell is saying. A tweet from the mayor? Is that any way to conduct official business? Are they going to offer another 100+ mil on plush seating upgrades? Only to be rejected, again. Then, a public vote... everyone knows StL is already in the hole deep with the dome. We all know what little funding StL has needs to go towards education, public services, etc.

I completely agree Francis. The fact that they are stuck with the bill on that dome and are being asked to vote to pay for a new stadium is just plain crazy. If I were a citizen of STL, I would want that money to go to schools, road construction, housing, etc.... St louis is a very small city and to tax people on a new venue while still taxing them on the old venue is not going to logically pass a vote.

Stan bought the Hollywood Park property where the NFL wants the stadium and can pay for it out of his pocket,the value of the team goes up from $900 million to $2.5 billion in LA,the league hired someone to oversee a move to LA by an NFL franchise...the wheels are moving for the Rams return to LA LA Land,

Don, it sounded like a Cowboy home game on TV yesterday when they came back to win! There is very little support left in ST. Louis for the Rams, I am a lifetime fan, I don't blame the fans there for these last 10 yrs. It's hard enough watching it on Directv! Justin, Al Davis sued the NFL, in a California court, and won, over them blocking the Raiders move to LA. The NFL can not stop Stan from moving, the lease is up in 6 more games, this has been in the works since Stan got majority control of the Rams. It has be hard on the players to feel like they are on the road every week, they have some talent on this team, it's hard to judge how good or bad the team is without home field support.

Wait until 49er fans turn the Eddie Dome red,and Justin,have there been any talks between Silent Stan and the governor and the stadium authority that nobody is aware of? I would think if Stan really wants to keep the team in St. Louis beyond this season he would have had several meetings with them by now with the lease expiring after this season and Inglewood mayor James Butts has hinted that there will be a stadium going up next to the Forum as part of an entertainment area.

Yup and I heard it yesterday myself Rhonda. This is a team who is on its way out of town. It is not even logical that local officials could put a vote together to see who wants to keep them. Sure as hell to me sounds like nobody wants to keep them just from the crowd at these games. And on top of that, if you have no fan support, why/how in the world would you put a 2 billion dollar stadium together if no one is going to show up to the games. I agree too Rhonda that this is a team playing all 16 games on the road and has been for quite some time. Stan is weighing his options. Go to L.A, pay a hefty relocation fee, but make it back in TV revenue plus a higher franchise valuation (possibley 2x what they are currently worth), or stay in STL and suffer in one of the smallest markets. I think his decision is pretty clear when he bought the land in Inglewood. On top of all that, isn't it just a tad irresponsible of the mayor to release a tweet without having any evidence to back it up? Sounds to me like the mayor is getting very desperate. Burwell is right about 2 things, its in Kroenke's hands now, and its probably too little too late to do anything about it anyways.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Expect the Rams to remain in St. Louis next year*
> 
> More L.A. competition improves Rams chances of staying in St. Louis - St. Louis Business Journal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is why they will be back in 2015.you got to remember where you got that source from,saint Louis.they are very biased in their reporting and not objective at all.they want to convince themselves as much as they possibly can,the Rams will be staying.
> Notice they never said that there has been any announcement made by the Rams organization that they intend to stay?
> the chargers a coupel days before the ESPN rumor came out,announced they would stay in san diego for at least one more year,then the raiders did a couple days later after that,but not one word from the rams organization on planning to stay in saint Louis on a yearly lease to lease basis as of yet.gee I wonder why.
> 
> they CLAIM the rams will be staying in saint Louis next year,yet did you notice they never said the rams have said they will stay?
> 
> all that headline says in that biased newspaper is chances improve they will stay.they do everything in the world to try and convince the folks in saint Louis they are staying.they are grasping at straws.
> 
> if they were staying,the rams would have come out and said they were by now same as the raiders and chargers have but they haven't so that's why you are seeing headlines like that from them trying to convince folks they are staying.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will the Rams be returning to L.A. in 2015?
> 
> Here's why they won't be back in 2015. * "THERE WILL BE NO TEAM IN LA IN 2015",*  that is something that Roger Goodell made very clear to the Rams, Raiders, and Chargers.
> 
> No L.A. team in 15 Raiders to extend Oakland lease - NFL.com
> 
> You have been believing the hype that the Rams are returning to L.A. in 2015.  They're not.
Click to expand...


this post is comedy gold. just watched that video and all it does is prove what I been saying all along that the Raiders along with the chargers,have announced they are going to be staying on in their city for one more year yet NOT ONE WORD there in that video about The Rams staying in saint Louis. and as I said,goddel is totally powerless to stop the move just as rozell was to stop robert Irsey from moving the colts to indy after rozell told him he would not be allowed to.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the saint Louis apologists around here are going to feel like jackasses comes February 15th.the key dates to watch are February 15th when the announcement is expected to be made  by the Rams they will be moving and march 1st the relocation deadline.on march 1st it is expected they will be in LA for the ribbon cutting ceremony after packing the vans in saint Louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wildcard said:


> *Expect the Rams to remain in St. Louis next year*
> 
> More L.A. competition improves Rams chances of staying in St. Louis - St. Louis Business Journal


 this LA brutha of mine nailed it below when he said this about that laughable saint Louis biased piece you posted.I could not have said it better myself.

What a stupid article. Where has this guy been? There is nothing St Louis or Peacock is going to come up with that will trump LA for Kroenke.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Per a league source, the current plan is that the NFL will send one or two teams back to Los Angeles within the next 12 to 24 months.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA does not support their sports teams? oh really?

So Cal fans don't support their teams? There's too much to do in So Cal... On Saturday Night, Oct. 4, 2014, there were five major sporting events going on simultaneously in the Greater Los Angeles Area. Combined attendance was nearly a quarter of a million... 236,786.
Cardinals at Dodgers (Dodger Stadium, Los Angeles) - 54,599
Arizona State at USC (Memorial Coliseum, Los Angeles) - 70,115
Utah at UCLA (Rose Bowl, Pasadena) - 74,329


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Thus far in the 2014 season, Oakland and St. Louis—the last two teams to call Los Angeles home—have a combined 1-7 record. Either organization could use a change of scenery to refresh their respective outlooks.

Latest Rumors Updates Surrounding Potential NFL Franchise in Los Angeles Bleacher Report


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This is not Jerry Jones who enjoys being a rich guy flying around on private Jets, living in Mansions and owning an NFL team. Stan Kroenke is an assassin deal maker, a financial hit man if you will, and he sees the Rams as nothing more than another business deal.
Forbes ranks the Value of the Rams last in the league at 930 million dollars,  nationally respected sports analyst Patrick Risherecently stated that if the Rams moved to LA, that value would immediately double.  That is not the kind of a deal that a financial hit man walks away from.

Rachel Phelps now wears a mustache and Toupee Rachel Phelps now wears a mustache and Toupee


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Chargers can’t have another NFL team in Southern California – not without getting a new stadium in San Diego.

L.A. stadium smoke alarming for Bolts UTSanDiego.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

$8.00,yes $8 for Monday night football vs your oldest and most hated division rival
oh and did we mention?...


On the other hand: eight dollars. Eight measly dollars to go see an NFL game. That’s insane. Do you know what you can get for $8 here in New York? Roughly 1/14th of an average ticket to a Giants game (priced at $111.69). There are sandwiches that cost more than $8. You can’t even go the movies for $8 around here.

Rams MNF Tickets Vs. 49ers Are Insanely Cheap Move To LA SportsGrid


----------



## Wyld Kard

9/11 inside job said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Expect the Rams to remain in St. Louis next year*
> 
> More L.A. competition improves Rams chances of staying in St. Louis - St. Louis Business Journal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is why they will be back in 2015.you got to remember where you got that source from,saint Louis.they are very biased in their reporting and not objective at all.they want to convince themselves as much as they possibly can,the Rams will be staying.
> Notice they never said that there has been any announcement made by the Rams organization that they intend to stay?
> the chargers a coupel days before the ESPN rumor came out,announced they would stay in san diego for at least one more year,then the raiders did a couple days later after that,but not one word from the rams organization on planning to stay in saint Louis on a yearly lease to lease basis as of yet.gee I wonder why.
> 
> they CLAIM the rams will be staying in saint Louis next year,yet did you notice they never said the rams have said they will stay?
> 
> all that headline says in that biased newspaper is chances improve they will stay.they do everything in the world to try and convince the folks in saint Louis they are staying.they are grasping at straws.
> 
> if they were staying,the rams would have come out and said they were by now same as the raiders and chargers have but they haven't so that's why you are seeing headlines like that from them trying to convince folks they are staying.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will the Rams be returning to L.A. in 2015?
> 
> Here's why they won't be back in 2015. * "THERE WILL BE NO TEAM IN LA IN 2015",*  that is something that Roger Goodell made very clear to the Rams, Raiders, and Chargers.
> 
> No L.A. team in 15 Raiders to extend Oakland lease - NFL.com
> 
> You have been believing the hype that the Rams are returning to L.A. in 2015.  They're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this post is as laughable as this article here that you posted is.
> 
> its funny as hell you THINK The rams will stay in that dump in saint Louis,the NFL city with the second worst fan support in the country behind Jacksonville when Kroneke can legally move the team if he wants to.
> 
> He only needs the approval of the majority of  the NFL owners which he will have no problem getting,not the approval of Goddel.Goddel is powerless in this and has no say whatsoever.
> 
> NEWSFLASH--true story.NFL commissioner pete rozell told Baltimore colts owner Robert Irsey there would be no NFL team in Indianapolis in 1984.Goddel is just as powerless to stop kroneke from moving if this unsubstantiated rumor is true same as Rozell was powerless to stop irsey from moving the colts.history is repeating itself here.
Click to expand...

 



It's funny that you're gullible and believed the hype.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Expect the Rams to remain in St. Louis next year*
> 
> More L.A. competition improves Rams chances of staying in St. Louis - St. Louis Business Journal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is why they will be back in 2015.you got to remember where you got that source from,saint Louis.they are very biased in their reporting and not objective at all.they want to convince themselves as much as they possibly can,the Rams will be staying.
> Notice they never said that there has been any announcement made by the Rams organization that they intend to stay?
> the chargers a coupel days before the ESPN rumor came out,announced they would stay in san diego for at least one more year,then the raiders did a couple days later after that,but not one word from the rams organization on planning to stay in saint Louis on a yearly lease to lease basis as of yet.gee I wonder why.
> 
> they CLAIM the rams will be staying in saint Louis next year,yet did you notice they never said the rams have said they will stay?
> 
> all that headline says in that biased newspaper is chances improve they will stay.they do everything in the world to try and convince the folks in saint Louis they are staying.they are grasping at straws.
> 
> if they were staying,the rams would have come out and said they were by now same as the raiders and chargers have but they haven't so that's why you are seeing headlines like that from them trying to convince folks they are staying.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will the Rams be returning to L.A. in 2015?
> 
> Here's why they won't be back in 2015. * "THERE WILL BE NO TEAM IN LA IN 2015",*  that is something that Roger Goodell made very clear to the Rams, Raiders, and Chargers.
> 
> No L.A. team in 15 Raiders to extend Oakland lease - NFL.com
> 
> You have been believing the hype that the Rams are returning to L.A. in 2015.  They're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this post is as laughable as this article here that you posted is.
> 
> its funny as hell you THINK The rams will stay in that dump in saint Louis,the NFL city with the second worst fan support in the country behind Jacksonville when Kroneke can legally move the team if he wants to.
> 
> He only needs the approval of the majority of  the NFL owners which he will have no problem getting,not the approval of Goddel.Goddel is powerless in this and has no say whatsoever.
> 
> NEWSFLASH--true story.NFL commissioner pete rozell told Baltimore colts owner Robert Irsey there would be no NFL team in Indianapolis in 1984.Goddel is just as powerless to stop kroneke from moving if this unsubstantiated rumor is true same as Rozell was powerless to stop irsey from moving the colts.history is repeating itself here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you're gullible and believed the hype.
Click to expand...

 
no whats FUNNY is you fall for an unsubstantied RUMOR by ESPNS' adam schefffer,the same adam scheffer who said three years ago that jeff fisher signed a deal to be the dolphins head coach,like all the other media outlets,just like them,you fell for  scheffers rumor hook,line,and sinker.

whats FUNNY is you in your warperd logic you have,you honestly believe that goddel can dictate to NFL owners what they can and cannot do having this fantasy that they work for him when in fact its the other way around.

whats REALLY hysterical more than anything though,is how you keep playing dodgeball evading facts. your doing what agents rightwinger and kiss my do in the conspiracy section.

you keep evading FACTS such as  that saint louis sportswriter bill mcclellen just wednesday on his radio show said he  thinks the rams are leaving.

as well as the fact the rams have yet to announce they are going to stay like the chargers and raiders have,

but the one most important one of them all you keep evading,is the FACT goddel is powerless to stop knoneke from moving if he wants to which is well known he does,you somehow think that goddel can stop him from moving even though NFL commissioner pete rozell told baltimore colts owner robert irsey the same thing in 1984 that he could not move his team to indianapolis. rozell was powerless to stop irsey from moving yet you think goddel is like god or soemthing and has the power to keep krnonke from moving.what kind of fucked up logic is THAT?

You must live in saint louis and be a devoted rams fan or something,they are the only ones who ignore facts like you do and live in this fantasy world that goodell can tell kroneke what to do.


----------



## Wyld Kard

9/11 inside job said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Expect the Rams to remain in St. Louis next year*
> 
> More L.A. competition improves Rams chances of staying in St. Louis - St. Louis Business Journal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is why they will be back in 2015.you got to remember where you got that source from,saint Louis.they are very biased in their reporting and not objective at all.they want to convince themselves as much as they possibly can,the Rams will be staying.
> Notice they never said that there has been any announcement made by the Rams organization that they intend to stay?
> the chargers a coupel days before the ESPN rumor came out,announced they would stay in san diego for at least one more year,then the raiders did a couple days later after that,but not one word from the rams organization on planning to stay in saint Louis on a yearly lease to lease basis as of yet.gee I wonder why.
> 
> they CLAIM the rams will be staying in saint Louis next year,yet did you notice they never said the rams have said they will stay?
> 
> all that headline says in that biased newspaper is chances improve they will stay.they do everything in the world to try and convince the folks in saint Louis they are staying.they are grasping at straws.
> 
> if they were staying,the rams would have come out and said they were by now same as the raiders and chargers have but they haven't so that's why you are seeing headlines like that from them trying to convince folks they are staying.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will the Rams be returning to L.A. in 2015?
> 
> Here's why they won't be back in 2015. * "THERE WILL BE NO TEAM IN LA IN 2015",*  that is something that Roger Goodell made very clear to the Rams, Raiders, and Chargers.
> 
> No L.A. team in 15 Raiders to extend Oakland lease - NFL.com
> 
> You have been believing the hype that the Rams are returning to L.A. in 2015.  They're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this post is as laughable as this article here that you posted is.
> 
> its funny as hell you THINK The rams will stay in that dump in saint Louis,the NFL city with the second worst fan support in the country behind Jacksonville when Kroneke can legally move the team if he wants to.
> 
> He only needs the approval of the majority of  the NFL owners which he will have no problem getting,not the approval of Goddel.Goddel is powerless in this and has no say whatsoever.
> 
> NEWSFLASH--true story.NFL commissioner pete rozell told Baltimore colts owner Robert Irsey there would be no NFL team in Indianapolis in 1984.Goddel is just as powerless to stop kroneke from moving if this unsubstantiated rumor is true same as Rozell was powerless to stop irsey from moving the colts.history is repeating itself here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you're gullible and believed the hype.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no whats FUNNY is you fall for an unsubstantied RUMOR by ESPNS' adam schefffer,the same adam scheffer who said three years ago that jeff fisher signed a deal to be the dolphins head coach,like all the other media outlets,just like them,you fell for  scheffers rumor hook,line,and sinker.
> 
> whats FUNNY is you in your warperd logic you have,you honestly believe that goddel can dictate to NFL owners what they can and cannot do having this fantasy that they work for him when in fact its the other way around.
> 
> whats REALLY hysterical more than anything though,is how you keep playing dodgeball evading facts. your doing what agents rightwinger and kiss my do in the conspiracy section.
> 
> you keep evading FACTS such as  that saint louis sportswriter bill mcclellen just wednesday on his radio show said he  thinks the rams are leaving.
> 
> as well as the fact the rams have yet to announce they are going to stay like the chargers and raiders have,
> 
> but the one most important one of them all you keep evading,is the FACT goddel is powerless to stop knoneke from moving if he wants to which is well known he does,you somehow think that goddel can stop him from moving even though NFL commissioner pete rozell told baltimore colts owner robert irsey the same thing in 1984 that he could not move his team to indianapolis. rozell was powerless to stop irsey from moving yet you think goddel is like god or soemthing and has the power to keep krnonke from moving.what kind of fucked up logic is THAT?
> 
> You must live in saint louis and be a devoted rams fan or something,they are the only ones who ignore facts like you do and live in this fantasy world that goodell can tell kroneke what to do.
Click to expand...

 
 



> You must live in saint louis and be a devoted rams fan


Wrong.  If anyone proved that they are a die-hard, devoted fan of the Rams it's you.    You clearly earned that distinction.
Rams to return to LA in 2015?  

But do keep hoping and praying 9/11 ISJ, maybe someday they will.


----------



## Papageorgio

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is why they will be back in 2015.you got to remember where you got that source from,saint Louis.they are very biased in their reporting and not objective at all.they want to convince themselves as much as they possibly can,the Rams will be staying.
> Notice they never said that there has been any announcement made by the Rams organization that they intend to stay?
> the chargers a coupel days before the ESPN rumor came out,announced they would stay in san diego for at least one more year,then the raiders did a couple days later after that,but not one word from the rams organization on planning to stay in saint Louis on a yearly lease to lease basis as of yet.gee I wonder why.
> 
> they CLAIM the rams will be staying in saint Louis next year,yet did you notice they never said the rams have said they will stay?
> 
> all that headline says in that biased newspaper is chances improve they will stay.they do everything in the world to try and convince the folks in saint Louis they are staying.they are grasping at straws.
> 
> if they were staying,the rams would have come out and said they were by now same as the raiders and chargers have but they haven't so that's why you are seeing headlines like that from them trying to convince folks they are staying.lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will the Rams be returning to L.A. in 2015?
> 
> Here's why they won't be back in 2015. * "THERE WILL BE NO TEAM IN LA IN 2015",*  that is something that Roger Goodell made very clear to the Rams, Raiders, and Chargers.
> 
> No L.A. team in 15 Raiders to extend Oakland lease - NFL.com
> 
> You have been believing the hype that the Rams are returning to L.A. in 2015.  They're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this post is as laughable as this article here that you posted is.
> 
> its funny as hell you THINK The rams will stay in that dump in saint Louis,the NFL city with the second worst fan support in the country behind Jacksonville when Kroneke can legally move the team if he wants to.
> 
> He only needs the approval of the majority of  the NFL owners which he will have no problem getting,not the approval of Goddel.Goddel is powerless in this and has no say whatsoever.
> 
> NEWSFLASH--true story.NFL commissioner pete rozell told Baltimore colts owner Robert Irsey there would be no NFL team in Indianapolis in 1984.Goddel is just as powerless to stop kroneke from moving if this unsubstantiated rumor is true same as Rozell was powerless to stop irsey from moving the colts.history is repeating itself here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you're gullible and believed the hype.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no whats FUNNY is you fall for an unsubstantied RUMOR by ESPNS' adam schefffer,the same adam scheffer who said three years ago that jeff fisher signed a deal to be the dolphins head coach,like all the other media outlets,just like them,you fell for  scheffers rumor hook,line,and sinker.
> 
> whats FUNNY is you in your warperd logic you have,you honestly believe that goddel can dictate to NFL owners what they can and cannot do having this fantasy that they work for him when in fact its the other way around.
> 
> whats REALLY hysterical more than anything though,is how you keep playing dodgeball evading facts. your doing what agents rightwinger and kiss my do in the conspiracy section.
> 
> you keep evading FACTS such as  that saint louis sportswriter bill mcclellen just wednesday on his radio show said he  thinks the rams are leaving.
> 
> as well as the fact the rams have yet to announce they are going to stay like the chargers and raiders have,
> 
> but the one most important one of them all you keep evading,is the FACT goddel is powerless to stop knoneke from moving if he wants to which is well known he does,you somehow think that goddel can stop him from moving even though NFL commissioner pete rozell told baltimore colts owner robert irsey the same thing in 1984 that he could not move his team to indianapolis. rozell was powerless to stop irsey from moving yet you think goddel is like god or soemthing and has the power to keep krnonke from moving.what kind of fucked up logic is THAT?
> 
> You must live in saint louis and be a devoted rams fan or something,they are the only ones who ignore facts like you do and live in this fantasy world that goodell can tell kroneke what to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must live in saint louis and be a devoted rams fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  If anyone proved that they are a die-hard, devoted fan of the Rams it's you.    You clearly earned that distinction.
> Rams to return to LA in 2015?
> 
> But do keep hoping and praying 9/11 ISJ, maybe someday they will.
Click to expand...


Just ask him to put up or shut up. I asked if he was so sure the Rams would announce a move by February 15th to agree stop posting about the story and not to post in any other threads about the Rams moving. 

He is so unsure, he won't take me up on it. Why don't you see if he will or won't.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is why they will be back in 2015.you got to remember where you got that source from,saint Louis.they are very biased in their reporting and not objective at all.they want to convince themselves as much as they possibly can,the Rams will be staying.
> Notice they never said that there has been any announcement made by the Rams organization that they intend to stay?
> the chargers a coupel days before the ESPN rumor came out,announced they would stay in san diego for at least one more year,then the raiders did a couple days later after that,but not one word from the rams organization on planning to stay in saint Louis on a yearly lease to lease basis as of yet.gee I wonder why.
> 
> they CLAIM the rams will be staying in saint Louis next year,yet did you notice they never said the rams have said they will stay?
> 
> all that headline says in that biased newspaper is chances improve they will stay.they do everything in the world to try and convince the folks in saint Louis they are staying.they are grasping at straws.
> 
> if they were staying,the rams would have come out and said they were by now same as the raiders and chargers have but they haven't so that's why you are seeing headlines like that from them trying to convince folks they are staying.lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will the Rams be returning to L.A. in 2015?
> 
> Here's why they won't be back in 2015. * "THERE WILL BE NO TEAM IN LA IN 2015",*  that is something that Roger Goodell made very clear to the Rams, Raiders, and Chargers.
> 
> No L.A. team in 15 Raiders to extend Oakland lease - NFL.com
> 
> You have been believing the hype that the Rams are returning to L.A. in 2015.  They're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this post is as laughable as this article here that you posted is.
> 
> its funny as hell you THINK The rams will stay in that dump in saint Louis,the NFL city with the second worst fan support in the country behind Jacksonville when Kroneke can legally move the team if he wants to.
> 
> He only needs the approval of the majority of  the NFL owners which he will have no problem getting,not the approval of Goddel.Goddel is powerless in this and has no say whatsoever.
> 
> NEWSFLASH--true story.NFL commissioner pete rozell told Baltimore colts owner Robert Irsey there would be no NFL team in Indianapolis in 1984.Goddel is just as powerless to stop kroneke from moving if this unsubstantiated rumor is true same as Rozell was powerless to stop irsey from moving the colts.history is repeating itself here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you're gullible and believed the hype.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no whats FUNNY is you fall for an unsubstantied RUMOR by ESPNS' adam schefffer,the same adam scheffer who said three years ago that jeff fisher signed a deal to be the dolphins head coach,like all the other media outlets,just like them,you fell for  scheffers rumor hook,line,and sinker.
> 
> whats FUNNY is you in your warperd logic you have,you honestly believe that goddel can dictate to NFL owners what they can and cannot do having this fantasy that they work for him when in fact its the other way around.
> 
> whats REALLY hysterical more than anything though,is how you keep playing dodgeball evading facts. your doing what agents rightwinger and kiss my do in the conspiracy section.
> 
> you keep evading FACTS such as  that saint louis sportswriter bill mcclellen just wednesday on his radio show said he  thinks the rams are leaving.
> 
> as well as the fact the rams have yet to announce they are going to stay like the chargers and raiders have,
> 
> but the one most important one of them all you keep evading,is the FACT goddel is powerless to stop knoneke from moving if he wants to which is well known he does,you somehow think that goddel can stop him from moving even though NFL commissioner pete rozell told baltimore colts owner robert irsey the same thing in 1984 that he could not move his team to indianapolis. rozell was powerless to stop irsey from moving yet you think goddel is like god or soemthing and has the power to keep krnonke from moving.what kind of fucked up logic is THAT?
> 
> You must live in saint louis and be a devoted rams fan or something,they are the only ones who ignore facts like you do and live in this fantasy world that goodell can tell kroneke what to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must live in saint louis and be a devoted rams fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  If anyone proved that they are a die-hard, devoted fan of the Rams it's you.    You clearly earned that distinction.
> Rams to return to LA in 2015?
> 
> But do keep hoping and praying 9/11 ISJ, maybe someday they will.
Click to expand...


I love how you keep playing dodgeball evading facts that goddel is powerless to stop kroneke from moving.

you keep doing  the rightwinger and kissmy thing,change the subject and evade the facts that I have to keep repeating over and over and over again just to watch you run off with your tail between your legs with the belief that goddel is god and you actually think he can tell kroneke what to do.

dense of the fact that goddel is powerless just as rozell was in 1984


you obviously have some bizarre fear of the rams leaving since even a saint Louis sportswriter there just this Wednesday said he doesn't think they will be back yet YOU do.now that's funny.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

here is respected national radio sportswriter randy karraker saying "MORE PEOPLE IN THE NFL I HAVE TALKED TO THINK KRONEKE IS LEAVING THAN HE IS STAYING."

oh and you might want to clean out the wax you all have in your ears cause he then goes on to say as well "THE NFL HAS CHANGED THE RULES FOR STAN KRONEKE BEFORE."
did you all catch that word "FOR?"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Expect the Rams to remain in St. Louis next year*
> 
> More L.A. competition improves Rams chances of staying in St. Louis - St. Louis Business Journal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is why they will be back in 2015.you got to remember where you got that source from,saint Louis.they are very biased in their reporting and not objective at all.they want to convince themselves as much as they possibly can,the Rams will be staying.
> Notice they never said that there has been any announcement made by the Rams organization that they intend to stay?
> the chargers a coupel days before the ESPN rumor came out,announced they would stay in san diego for at least one more year,then the raiders did a couple days later after that,but not one word from the rams organization on planning to stay in saint Louis on a yearly lease to lease basis as of yet.gee I wonder why.
> 
> they CLAIM the rams will be staying in saint Louis next year,yet did you notice they never said the rams have said they will stay?
> 
> all that headline says in that biased newspaper is chances improve they will stay.they do everything in the world to try and convince the folks in saint Louis they are staying.they are grasping at straws.
> 
> if they were staying,the rams would have come out and said they were by now same as the raiders and chargers have but they haven't so that's why you are seeing headlines like that from them trying to convince folks they are staying.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will the Rams be returning to L.A. in 2015?
> 
> Here's why they won't be back in 2015. * "THERE WILL BE NO TEAM IN LA IN 2015",*  that is something that Roger Goodell made very clear to the Rams, Raiders, and Chargers.
> 
> No L.A. team in 15 Raiders to extend Oakland lease - NFL.com
> 
> You have been believing the hype that the Rams are returning to L.A. in 2015.  They're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this post is as laughable as this article here that you posted is.
> 
> its funny as hell you THINK The rams will stay in that dump in saint Louis,the NFL city with the second worst fan support in the country behind Jacksonville when Kroneke can legally move the team if he wants to.
> 
> He only needs the approval of the majority of  the NFL owners which he will have no problem getting,not the approval of Goddel.Goddel is powerless in this and has no say whatsoever.
> 
> NEWSFLASH--true story.NFL commissioner pete rozell told Baltimore colts owner Robert Irsey there would be no NFL team in Indianapolis in 1984.Goddel is just as powerless to stop kroneke from moving if this unsubstantiated rumor is true same as Rozell was powerless to stop irsey from moving the colts.history is repeating itself here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you're gullible and believed the hype.
Click to expand...


No im not gullible,but YOU are,dense as well in legal matters concerning the NFL to top it off.

You're dense of the fact that kroneke can legally move the team if he wants to before the deadline of march 1st as well as dense in the fact that your god goddel you seem to worship,cant tell kroneke what to do.now THATS funny.

you need to bone up on how the NFL works because in the real world,Goddel works for the owners,not the other way around in your warped fantasy world you live in.In the REAL world,Goddel is powerless to stop the move.

oh and NFL rules prohibit an NFL owner from making an announcement for relocation till the season is over as well so on February 15th,the rams will then announce the move.

the date of the announcement makes perfect sense in the fact it will come exactly one week later after the superbowl.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

one of the few rams fans in saint louis who can handle facts,too bad the saint louis apologists trolls around here cant handle them like he can.

this guy nailed it.

Stan Kroenke does not care about you St. Louis St. Louis Rams

wish it _was_ possible to appeal to Kroenke’s Midwestern routes or his “legacy.” But he doesn’t speak the same language as you and me.

its not personal,its strickly business.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

man where does mark davis come up with this stuff? lol

Insider Buzz Raiders Would Agree to NFC West Move to Land Los Angeles Stadium Bleacher Report


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I know L.A. and I know a lot that's going on in L.A. because we do a lot of work out there," Ross said. "I know the league wants it, and they'll find a way. Stay tuned."

I know L.A. and I know a lot that's going on in L.A. because we do a lot of work out there," Ross said. "I know the league wants it, and they'll find a way. Stay tuned."


Copyright © 2015, Los Angeles Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The St. Louis Rams have already made the decision to relocate to Los Angeles, and will make the official announcement after the Super Bowl, according to a new report.

“There’s a strong belief, people that are in–that I believe are in the know–multiple people, have told me that the decision has already been made and that the team is moving,” one of the hosts of 101 ESPN said in a recent show.

“Somebody told you that, really?” sharply questioned another.

“Yes.”

Jason La Confora of CBS Sports said recently that Rams owner Stan Kroenke is expected to make the announcement on February 15, 2015

Every indication that you get, or everything that is not said by Stan Kroenke would lead you to believe that he wants to build a stadium and have a team there,” one of the ESPN Radio hosts said this week.

“This is a guy that lives in L.A., and tried to buy the Dodgers.”

"there is,however,a big difference if kroneke truly does have an interest in moving the Rams out of St louis and back to Los Angeles.

St. Louis Rams Rumors Relocation to Los Angeles is a Done Deal Will be Announced After Super Bowl


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ticket sales dropping and as if the news couldn't get any worse, the Rams' name is being thrown around in relocation discussions.

Ticket sales dropping rumors swirl as Rams bad week gets worse


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams chief executive officer Kevin demoff shows off some dance moves on '"THE FAST LANE" when the subject of the Rams leaving for LA is brought up.

Bring Back the Rams losangelesrams Twitter


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA times sportswriter Sam Farmer-"THE RAMS HAVE ONE FOOT OUT THE DOOR IN SAINT LOUIS."


----------



## LA RAM FAN

heres hoping the chargers plans work out for them.

The Chargers' propose to build a roughly $1 billion facility that could seat as many as 70,000 for Super Bowls.

San Diego Chargers could present roadblocks for Los Angeles relocation by other teams - ESPN


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ESPN sportswriter-steve mason-Just got back from STL.the media there convinced me that the Rams are leaving.destination.L.A.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ESPN NFL insider adam caplan "we've gotta look at those Rams.Kroneke is a guy who's a developer.He see's the future.That till be the team to move.

NFL Heading Back To L.A. - ESPN Video - ESPN


----------



## LA RAM FAN

something my 2015 LA RAMS can always be proud of.

His public contract disputes allowed fans to disregard him as one of the best ever even though he retired as the second leading rusher of all time.

They Call It Pro Football 8211 Official NFL Films Blog Blog Archive Sneak Peek 8220 Eric Dickerson A Football Life 8221


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Maybe a team – or two – really is headed to Los Angeles in the next 12 to 24 months

Speculation of NFL returning to L.A. at least has a new twist this time around - Yahoo Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

.you really think you can stop this dean? lol.

Chargers owner Dean Spanos not interested in L.A. getting NFL team - CBSSports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

a good breakdown of the public/private financing of current stadiums,plus an awesome cover picture of the 2015 LOS ANGELES RAMS.

The politics behind why Los Angeles doesn 8217 t have an NFL team - The Washington Post


----------



## LA RAM FAN

thats exactly what goddel is doing right now is talking in circles trying to throw you all off and you fools are all falling for it.

St. Louis Rams Move To L.A. Talks Heating Up - Ramblin Fan - A St. Louis Rams Fan Site - News Blogs Opinion and more.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Economic Development Committe recommends approval of 6 month extension of farmers field agreement.city council votes.

LA committee backs bid for more time to lure NFL - Yahoo Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yeah that whole idea of the raiders sharing a stadium with the chargers sounds like a great idea.


Raiders fans throw eggs at Chargers team bus - SBNation.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL owners.Sure blocking a Rams move to LA helps you Deano,but how does it help the rest of us? also you will be the only one voting against it.lol

St. Louis Rams Rumors Relocation to Los Angeles Could be Blocked by Chargers


----------



## rightwinger

Well...its 2015 and the Rams are still in St Louis

What happened?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Every indication that you get, or everything that is not said by Stan Kroenke would lead you to believe that he wants to build a stadium and have a team there,” one of the ESPN Radio hosts said last week.

St. Louis Rams Rumors Relocation to Los Angeles Could be Blocked by Chargers


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The idea of the NFL returning to Los Angeles was in the news again this week. And know this: There is jockeying going on among interested teams

Dallas Cowboys surprising everyone -- including team ownership - NFL.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

actual quote from steve young on the monday night game of the san francisco 49ers in their last game against the 2015 LA RAMS in saint louis minutes before the game-'"AND THERE IS NOBODY HERE AND THE OWNER IS CONTEMPLATING MOVING THEM TO CALIFORNIA."

STEVE YOUNGS words not mine.sorry the truth hurts your feelings trolls.

have fun worshipping goddel who you all seem to think is god and can dictate to kroneke what he can and cannot do.have fun living in that fantasy you believe in.

enjoy it while you can,because come february 15th when they make the annoucement they are moving back,you will earn first prize for jackass of the year award.


----------



## Papageorgio

I expect two teams, whether it's this year or next I'm not sure. Your radio interview and the Internet story is from October, I'd like to see something more. For them to announce after the Super Bowl would make sense, since they don't want out stories during the Super Bowl. It detracts from the big game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh and since you st Louis apologists all seem to have reading comprehension problems and don't understand what the phrase "goddel is powerless to stop kroneke from moving."  means,in case you have counting problems as well which I would not put it past you all,thats just a little over a month away from now,about a month in a half if you want to get technical.lol.


----------



## Wyld Kard

9/11 inside job said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will the Rams be returning to L.A. in 2015?
> 
> Here's why they won't be back in 2015. * "THERE WILL BE NO TEAM IN LA IN 2015",*  that is something that Roger Goodell made very clear to the Rams, Raiders, and Chargers.
> 
> No L.A. team in 15 Raiders to extend Oakland lease - NFL.com
> 
> You have been believing the hype that the Rams are returning to L.A. in 2015.  They're not.
> 
> 
> 
> this post is as laughable as this article here that you posted is.
> 
> its funny as hell you THINK The rams will stay in that dump in saint Louis,the NFL city with the second worst fan support in the country behind Jacksonville when Kroneke can legally move the team if he wants to.
> 
> He only needs the approval of the majority of  the NFL owners which he will have no problem getting,not the approval of Goddel.Goddel is powerless in this and has no say whatsoever.
> 
> NEWSFLASH--true story.NFL commissioner pete rozell told Baltimore colts owner Robert Irsey there would be no NFL team in Indianapolis in 1984.Goddel is just as powerless to stop kroneke from moving if this unsubstantiated rumor is true same as Rozell was powerless to stop irsey from moving the colts.history is repeating itself here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you're gullible and believed the hype.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no whats FUNNY is you fall for an unsubstantied RUMOR by ESPNS' adam schefffer,the same adam scheffer who said three years ago that jeff fisher signed a deal to be the dolphins head coach,like all the other media outlets,just like them,you fell for  scheffers rumor hook,line,and sinker.
> 
> whats FUNNY is you in your warperd logic you have,you honestly believe that goddel can dictate to NFL owners what they can and cannot do having this fantasy that they work for him when in fact its the other way around.
> 
> whats REALLY hysterical more than anything though,is how you keep playing dodgeball evading facts. your doing what agents rightwinger and kiss my do in the conspiracy section.
> 
> you keep evading FACTS such as  that saint louis sportswriter bill mcclellen just wednesday on his radio show said he  thinks the rams are leaving.
> 
> as well as the fact the rams have yet to announce they are going to stay like the chargers and raiders have,
> 
> but the one most important one of them all you keep evading,is the FACT goddel is powerless to stop knoneke from moving if he wants to which is well known he does,you somehow think that goddel can stop him from moving even though NFL commissioner pete rozell told baltimore colts owner robert irsey the same thing in 1984 that he could not move his team to indianapolis. rozell was powerless to stop irsey from moving yet you think goddel is like god or soemthing and has the power to keep krnonke from moving.what kind of fucked up logic is THAT?
> 
> You must live in saint louis and be a devoted rams fan or something,they are the only ones who ignore facts like you do and live in this fantasy world that goodell can tell kroneke what to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must live in saint louis and be a devoted rams fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  If anyone proved that they are a die-hard, devoted fan of the Rams it's you.    You clearly earned that distinction.
> Rams to return to LA in 2015?
> 
> But do keep hoping and praying 9/11 ISJ, maybe someday they will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how you keep playing dodgeball evading facts that goddel is powerless to stop kroneke from moving.
> 
> you keep doing  the rightwinger and kissmy thing,change the subject and evade the facts that I have to keep repeating over and over and over again just to watch you run off with your tail between your legs with the belief that goddel is god and you actually think he can tell kroneke what to do.
> 
> dense of the fact that goddel is powerless just as rozell was in 1984
> 
> 
> you obviously have some bizarre fear of the rams leaving since even a saint Louis sportswriter there just this Wednesday said he doesn't think they will be back yet YOU do.now that's funny.
Click to expand...




> you obviously have some bizarre fear of the rams leaving


 

Wrong again dumbass.  I just don't give a damn if the Rams relocate or not.  I just don't believe that they will be relocating back to LA in 2015, despite the hype that you have continually posted.


----------



## Wyld Kard

Papageorgio said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I want to know is why does 9/11 inside nutjob care so much?
> 
> He probably has 700+ of the 780 posts in this thread, making post after post with no response from anyone, some of them hugely involved that no one else reads.
> 
> That's pretty odd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like he is trying to convince himself, many of his articles are the same article, with the same info, I don't read the links anymore, his conversations with himself are amusing. I hope the Rams move and they can close the thread.
> 
> The lack of response in this thread, has him spilling this crap in other threads. I offered him a bet because said its a done deal, however he is not that confident to make a bet. He is trying to back off the moving this year thing, however it just boxes the guy in.
Click to expand...




> I hope the Rams move and they can close the thread.


It'll be even funnier if the Rams don't move this year as he expects them to do.  He'll be mortified.


----------



## Wyld Kard

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time this comes up, LA screws it up
> 
> Been doing it for 20 years. I don't expect things to change
> 
> 
> 
> you're in for a major surprise come march 15th.
Click to expand...

And you could be in for a major disappointment.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this post is as laughable as this article here that you posted is.
> 
> its funny as hell you THINK The rams will stay in that dump in saint Louis,the NFL city with the second worst fan support in the country behind Jacksonville when Kroneke can legally move the team if he wants to.
> 
> He only needs the approval of the majority of  the NFL owners which he will have no problem getting,not the approval of Goddel.Goddel is powerless in this and has no say whatsoever.
> 
> NEWSFLASH--true story.NFL commissioner pete rozell told Baltimore colts owner Robert Irsey there would be no NFL team in Indianapolis in 1984.Goddel is just as powerless to stop kroneke from moving if this unsubstantiated rumor is true same as Rozell was powerless to stop irsey from moving the colts.history is repeating itself here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you're gullible and believed the hype.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no whats FUNNY is you fall for an unsubstantied RUMOR by ESPNS' adam schefffer,the same adam scheffer who said three years ago that jeff fisher signed a deal to be the dolphins head coach,like all the other media outlets,just like them,you fell for  scheffers rumor hook,line,and sinker.
> 
> whats FUNNY is you in your warperd logic you have,you honestly believe that goddel can dictate to NFL owners what they can and cannot do having this fantasy that they work for him when in fact its the other way around.
> 
> whats REALLY hysterical more than anything though,is how you keep playing dodgeball evading facts. your doing what agents rightwinger and kiss my do in the conspiracy section.
> 
> you keep evading FACTS such as  that saint louis sportswriter bill mcclellen just wednesday on his radio show said he  thinks the rams are leaving.
> 
> as well as the fact the rams have yet to announce they are going to stay like the chargers and raiders have,
> 
> but the one most important one of them all you keep evading,is the FACT goddel is powerless to stop knoneke from moving if he wants to which is well known he does,you somehow think that goddel can stop him from moving even though NFL commissioner pete rozell told baltimore colts owner robert irsey the same thing in 1984 that he could not move his team to indianapolis. rozell was powerless to stop irsey from moving yet you think goddel is like god or soemthing and has the power to keep krnonke from moving.what kind of fucked up logic is THAT?
> 
> You must live in saint louis and be a devoted rams fan or something,they are the only ones who ignore facts like you do and live in this fantasy world that goodell can tell kroneke what to do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You must live in saint louis and be a devoted rams fan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong.  If anyone proved that they are a die-hard, devoted fan of the Rams it's you.    You clearly earned that distinction.
> Rams to return to LA in 2015?
> 
> But do keep hoping and praying 9/11 ISJ, maybe someday they will.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how you keep playing dodgeball evading facts that goddel is powerless to stop kroneke from moving.
> 
> you keep doing  the rightwinger and kissmy thing,change the subject and evade the facts that I have to keep repeating over and over and over again just to watch you run off with your tail between your legs with the belief that goddel is god and you actually think he can tell kroneke what to do.
> 
> dense of the fact that goddel is powerless just as rozell was in 1984
> 
> 
> you obviously have some bizarre fear of the rams leaving since even a saint Louis sportswriter there just this Wednesday said he doesn't think they will be back yet YOU do.now that's funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you obviously have some bizarre fear of the rams leaving
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong again dumbass.  I just don't give a damn if the Rams relocate or not.  I just don't believe that they will be relocating back to LA in 2015, despite the hype that you have continually posted.
Click to expand...

evade,evade,evade as always,you keep EVADING that even after that report came out,even a saint louis post sporstwriter said ONE WEEK LATER, "HE" he doesnt think they will be back,funny  how you CLAIM you dont care but you keep evading that fact as well as the one about pete rozell. whos the dumbass? hahahahahaha


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every time this comes up, LA screws it up
> 
> Been doing it for 20 years. I don't expect things to change
> 
> 
> 
> you're in for a major surprise come march 15th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you could be in for a major disappointment.
Click to expand...


If by some miracle im wrong,i can wait one more year since if that RUMOR is true,they can file for 2016,I have waited 20 years.I can wait another.if that unsubstaniated RUMOR actually turned out to be true.

see  unlike you,i have been following this from BOTH sides,not one slanted side like you are so i know the NFL is serious about getting an NFL team there and that could be only the chargers or rams obviously.

its funny that you actually think goddel is god and can dictate to kroneke that he cant move even though pete rozell tried to tell baltimore colts owner robert irsey he could not move them to indy in 1984.

waiting for more  evade,evade,evade.


----------



## rightwinger

5 days in and the Rams stil call St Louis home


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wildcard you should add agent troll rightwinger to your friends list since like him,you evade FACTS and your farting in my thread like he does all the time in all his posts,

you might take the time to educate yourself on what an ANTI TRUST LAWSUIT is like I have.

in MLB,they wlecome them which is why you never see baseball teams relocate anymore like you used to. the NFL is nothing like that.MLB they welcome anti trust lawsuits.the NFL though,they dont.

kroneke can legally move to the  team if he wants to.goddel is powerless to stop him.the moment stan kroneke mentions ANTI TRUST LAWSUIT. goddel will tremble at his knees.he doesnt want one of those against him knowing he stands to lose millions from a lawsuit he will lose.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> oh and since you st Louis apologists all seem to have reading comprehension problems and don't understand what the phrase "goddel is powerless to stop kroneke from moving."  means,in case you have counting problems as well which I would not put it past you all,thats just a little over a month away from now,about a month in a half if you want to get technical.lol.


just like i called it,evade,evade,evade.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

today,as expected,the LA city council unanimously approved the extension of their farmers field agreement.

L.A. gives AEG more time to find a team for a downtown NFL stadium - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Because state and local officials opted not to do what an arbitration panel concluded would be necessary to put the Edward Jones Dome in the top 25 percent of all NFL stadiums, the Rams now have the right to leave after each and every season.

St. Louis could be ramping up efforts to keep Rams ProFootballTalk

so much for the rams staying in st louis in 2015.

any new plan coming from saint louis doesnt change the terms of the lease agreement.which called for arbitration.


.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis and Oakland should know full well that an owner starts being quiet about moving, it could be a sure sign that what he would have to say wouldn’t go over very well.

St. Louis fans of all people should know the signs - The Telegraph - thetelegraph.com

theres a REASON why they call him SILENT STAN.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

during the GSOT salute,dick Vermeil thanks stan kroneke,but the STL crowd at the EDJ dome dome doesnt seem to feel the love toward him.lol

Let x27 s enjoy Stan Kroenke getting booed - Turf Show Times

hell of a way to convince your owner to stay,boo him.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ST louis was the only city stupid enough to own a team where taxpayers have to foot the bill.lol

we are against public funding and raising taxes to pay for stadiums.there is more than enough private funding.

Poll Would you foot the bill for new Rams stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as I been saying all along,expect by march 1st the relocation deadline, for the announcement to be made the Rams are  moving back to LA.

the only local election that could have any impact on a stadium deal would be the race for county executive.

Bryan Burwell Reports Serious Talks About New St. Louis Stadium - St. Louis Magazine


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If Kroenke waits too long, and the Raiders move back to Los Angeles before him, he loses all leverage for a new stadium in St. Louis and loses out on the opportunity to cash in on the LA market. Kroenke is too smart to let that happen.

that announcement of course will come february 15th two weeks later after the superbowl.

NFL In Los Angeles 5 Reasons Why The St. Louis Rams Are Coming To Tinsletown


----------



## Toro

Rams owner ready to build an NFL stadium in L.A. ProFootballTalk


----------



## Papageorgio

Toro said:


> Rams owner ready to build an NFL stadium in L.A. ProFootballTalk



I can see them and the Raiders heading to LA, I also think the NFL will contribute some money for the stadium.

Thanks for posting a link that isn't months old.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> Rams owner ready to build an NFL stadium in L.A. ProFootballTalk


I just heard about this seconds ago.what do you  have to say NOW toto,kissmy,rightwinger,pooper,wildfool,kissmy troll? let me guess,he is being generous and building an NFL stadium for mark davis and the raiders right?

so far toto,your the only brave troll to come on here and concede i might be right,wonder how many others here will come on and concede they dont know how to debate.

it might not happen till 2016 i can concede,but hey,thats fine with me.I have waited for 20 years of my life for this,i think i can certainly wait one more year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I guess I'll have to take all the trolls such as pooper,agents rightwinger and kissmy,off my ignore list briefly for a while  to hear what they along with fools like wildcard and others have to say NOW.

Owner of St. Louis Rams plans to build NFL stadium in Inglewood - LA Times

knowing the logic trolls like you all have,I wouldnt put it past you that you are all going to claim that Kroneke is just being a kind generous man and is building this stadium for the Raiders.


It may not possibly happen till 2016 by some miracle,but hey thats okay,I have waited 20 years of my life for this i can sure wait one more year.see unlike all you idiots,i can admit when I have been proven wrong and dont refuse to look at an opposing view different than my own,that it might not happen till 2016

i wonder what kind of games of dodgeball you all are going to invent now to dodge this news.

all you idiots that came on my thread that i mentioned above insisting that they were not coming back and goddel  is god and has the power to stop kroneke from moving,prove you go into debates only seeing what you WANT to see and are too arrogant to admit when you have been proven wrong.

gee what a concept.looking at an opposing view different than your own.something you all might consider trying sometime once in your life.

waits for comments from the saint louis apologists like-I am trying to sell the idea they are moving back. looks like its time for me to hand out the dunce caps to all of you.

Owner of St. Louis Rams plans to build NFL stadium in Inglewood - LA Times


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams owner ready to build an NFL stadium in L.A. ProFootballTalk
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard about this seconds ago.what do you  have to say NOW toto,kissmy,rightwinger,pooper,wildfool,kissmy troll? let me guess,he is being generous and building an NFL stadium for mark davis and the raiders right?
> 
> so far toto,your the only brave troll to come on here and concede i might be right,wonder how many others here will come on and concede they dont know how to debate.
> 
> it might not happen till 2016 i can concede,but hey,thats fine with me.I have waited for 20 years of my life for this,i think i can certainly wait one more year.
Click to expand...

I already said it would happen dumbshit. I said it wouldn't happen until 2016, can you be any stupider? 

You said 2015, so I am closer to being right And I didn't have post 1000's of old links either.

It looks like you were wrong and I was right. There will also be one more team moving to LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams owner ready to build an NFL stadium in L.A. ProFootballTalk
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard about this seconds ago.what do you  have to say NOW toto,kissmy,rightwinger,pooper,wildfool,kissmy troll? let me guess,he is being generous and building an NFL stadium for mark davis and the raiders right?
> 
> so far toto,your the only brave troll to come on here and concede i might be right,wonder how many others here will come on and concede they dont know how to debate.
> 
> it might not happen till 2016 i can concede,but hey,thats fine with me.I have waited for 20 years of my life for this,i think i can certainly wait one more year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already said it would happen dumbshit. I said it wouldn't happen until 2016, can you be any stupider?
> 
> You said 2015, so I am closer to being right And I didn't have post 1000's of old links either.
> 
> It looks like you were wrong and I was right. There will also be one more team moving to LA.
Click to expand...


well since i put you on ignore a few months ago and so many idiots came on here ignoring all my facts refusing to watch the videos or read the links that detailed it all and covering their eyes to facts i would say, and kept insisting it was NEVER going to happen such as agents kissmy,rightwinger and non paid trolls such as mad nutcase and others, it was only natural for me to  assume you were one of them as well based on how you have trolled so  many times here  in the past  refusing to acknowledge when you have been proven wrong with asinine posts  such as wilson is just a mere game manager and bullshit crap like that.

okay i peaked to see what you said,back to ignore again and back to my passion of talking about the rams with older links.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams owner ready to build an NFL stadium in L.A. ProFootballTalk
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard about this seconds ago.what do you  have to say NOW toto,kissmy,rightwinger,pooper,wildfool,kissmy troll? let me guess,he is being generous and building an NFL stadium for mark davis and the raiders right?
> 
> so far toto,your the only brave troll to come on here and concede i might be right,wonder how many others here will come on and concede they dont know how to debate.
> 
> it might not happen till 2016 i can concede,but hey,thats fine with me.I have waited for 20 years of my life for this,i think i can certainly wait one more year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already said it would happen dumbshit. I said it wouldn't happen until 2016, can you be any stupider?
> 
> You said 2015, so I am closer to being right And I didn't have post 1000's of old links either.
> 
> It looks like you were wrong and I was right. There will also be one more team moving to LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well since i put you on ignore a few months ago and so many idiots came on here ignoring all my facts refusing to watch the videos or read the links that detailed it all and covering their eyes to facts i would say, and kept insisting it was NEVER going to happen such as agents kissmy,rightwinger and non paid trolls such as mad nutcase and others, it was only natural for me to  assume you were one of them as well based on how you have trolled so  many times here  in the past  refusing to acknowledge when you have been proven wrong with asinine posts  such as wilson is just a mere game manager and bullshit crap like that.
> 
> okay i peaked to see what you said,back to ignore again and back to my passion of talking about the rams with older links.
Click to expand...



oh and while you have not been as big an idiot about  this as paid trolls kissmy and rightwinger and non paid trolls like mad nutcase and others have been who all came on here and said it would NEVER happen,you still are showing what an idiot you are doing the same thing that wildcard and others have done doing that they have done ignoring that goddel is powerless to stop the move.

like wildcard,you seem to be ignorant to what the word powerless means or what the words anti trust lawsuit means as well.kroneke has the backing of the owners,thats all he needs,goddel has no say in the matter on him moving into the rose bowl this year fool.

i can forgive you being ignorant to what the words anti trust lawsuit means,which goddel will cave into kroneke once he hears those words since the NFL is not like MLB,however i never thought people like you and wildcard did not understand what the word powerless means.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

getting back to posting articles from the past so i can savior this moment when they are in LA next year always able to look back in the past and reflect on this glorious day-

Missouri governor jay nixon "we stand ready to work if there's long term commitments around there,and I think

Options for St. Louis Stadium Issue - 101Sports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

i wonder what agent rightwinger has to say now about the rumor of goddel that he claims has killed my thread.

agent rightwinger if you look back at all his posts always claimed they were never coming back.lol.thats what he said in the beginning in the first few pages anyways.lol.

dont know if he ever changed his tune since i put him on ignore.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams owner ready to build an NFL stadium in L.A. ProFootballTalk
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard about this seconds ago.what do you  have to say NOW toto,kissmy,rightwinger,pooper,wildfool,kissmy troll? let me guess,he is being generous and building an NFL stadium for mark davis and the raiders right?
> 
> so far toto,your the only brave troll to come on here and concede i might be right,wonder how many others here will come on and concede they dont know how to debate.
> 
> it might not happen till 2016 i can concede,but hey,thats fine with me.I have waited for 20 years of my life for this,i think i can certainly wait one more year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already said it would happen dumbshit. I said it wouldn't happen until 2016, can you be any stupider?
> 
> You said 2015, so I am closer to being right And I didn't have post 1000's of old links either.
> 
> It looks like you were wrong and I was right. There will also be one more team moving to LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well since i put you on ignore a few months ago and so many idiots came on here ignoring all my facts refusing to watch the videos or read the links that detailed it all and covering their eyes to facts i would say, and kept insisting it was NEVER going to happen such as agents kissmy,rightwinger and non paid trolls such as mad nutcase and others, it was only natural for me to  assume you were one of them as well based on how you have trolled so  many times here  in the past  refusing to acknowledge when you have been proven wrong with asinine posts  such as wilson is just a mere game manager and bullshit crap like that.
> 
> okay i peaked to see what you said,back to ignore again and back to my passion of talking about the rams with older links.
Click to expand...


More excuses from you. Lol! 

Sure I'm on ignore, Wilson is a game manager, and you seem to think its a bad thing? Wilson and Carroll manage the game, some of the best I've seen, 

And you have never proven me wrong, nice try nutter.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I guarantee you LA mayor Eric Garcetti knows that goddel is powerless to stop kroneke.hee hee

Los Angeles mayor Eric Garcetti said in a radio interview last week it was “highly likely” an NFL team would move to Los Angeles within the next year

a basic rundown of southern californias many NFL stadium options and where things stand.

Bringing the NFL back to L.A. Here s where things stand - LosAngelesRegister.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

on saint louis's stadium proposal-It could be a legitimate effort to keep the team or it could be an effort...

i bet thats whats kroneke and spanos were talking about minutes before the rams/chargers game earlier this year.

but what about the chargers threat to oppose the relocation of any team to the LA market? per a league source,those concerns likely would be resolved possibly with the chargers getting a larger slice of the relocation fee than other teams recieve.

Rams are regarded as the favorites to move to L.A. ProFootballTalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

if anything can screw this up,it would be the NFL insisting on the raiders as a package deal.Kroneke doesnt want to share.

i see this article is doing what they always do,forget to mention that the owners and the city dont want the raiders.lol

Rams Raiders would be Los Angeles bound -- if not for the NFL - CBSSports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sports illustrated aubrey -It would be pretty easy for the Rams to leave st louis.the team has a built in fan base in california.

St. Louis Rams considered most likely team to move to Los Angeles - NFL - SI.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oakland city council meets to discuss extension of the coliseum city agreement with a new investor stepping up.

Oakland New investor on board for Coliseum City - Inside Bay Area


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is what i tried to spell out to disinfo agent trolls kissmy.rightwinger and countless other trolls but they ignored it.money makes the world go around and thats all these owners care about,stan gains to be far richer in LA than in the Lou.

Bottom line,and likely above all else,there’s more money to be made in Los Angeles than St. Louis.

NFL Rumors St. Louis Rams Most Likely Team To Move To Los Angeles RantSports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

with all the problems facing governor nixon and mayor slay,where do you think a new stadium for the rams....

Missouri governor has mystery meeting with St. Louis mayor News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

on an NFL team coming back to LA-Boomer Esiason-Lets hope this happens sooner than later.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

my man Eric Dickerson nailed it here-This is where the Rams should be,in Los Angeles.They've done great in st Louis but come on,they're the Los Angeles Rams. I really am a big fan of him as well case he also mentions the truth that the Raiders belong in oakland.

Eric Dickerson -- The Rams Should Move Back to Los Angeles TMZ.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The governor says he can’t justify spending a ton of taxpayer money to keep the team in St. Louis.

Nixon No Talks in a While with the Rams CBS St. Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams owner ready to build an NFL stadium in L.A. ProFootballTalk
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard about this seconds ago.what do you  have to say NOW toto,kissmy,rightwinger,pooper,wildfool,kissmy troll? let me guess,he is being generous and building an NFL stadium for mark davis and the raiders right?
> 
> so far toto,your the only brave troll to come on here and concede i might be right,wonder how many others here will come on and concede they dont know how to debate.
> 
> it might not happen till 2016 i can concede,but hey,thats fine with me.I have waited for 20 years of my life for this,i think i can certainly wait one more year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already said it would happen dumbshit. I said it wouldn't happen until 2016, can you be any stupider?
> 
> You said 2015, so I am closer to being right And I didn't have post 1000's of old links either.
> 
> It looks like you were wrong and I was right. There will also be one more team moving to LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well since i put you on ignore a few months ago and so many idiots came on here ignoring all my facts refusing to watch the videos or read the links that detailed it all and covering their eyes to facts i would say, and kept insisting it was NEVER going to happen such as agents kissmy,rightwinger and non paid trolls such as mad nutcase and others, it was only natural for me to  assume you were one of them as well based on how you have trolled so  many times here  in the past  refusing to acknowledge when you have been proven wrong with asinine posts  such as wilson is just a mere game manager and bullshit crap like that.
> 
> okay i peaked to see what you said,back to ignore again and back to my passion of talking about the rams with older links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh and while you have not been as big an idiot about  this as paid trolls kissmy and rightwinger and non paid trolls like mad nutcase and others have been who all came on here and said it would NEVER happen,you still are showing what an idiot you are doing the same thing that wildcard and others have done doing that they have done ignoring that goddel is powerless to stop the move.
> 
> like wildcard,you seem to be ignorant to what the word powerless means or what the words anti trust lawsuit means as well.kroneke has the backing of the owners,thats all he needs,goddel has no say in the matter on him moving into the rose bowl this year fool.
> 
> i can forgive you being ignorant to what the words anti trust lawsuit means,which goddel will cave into kroneke once he hears those words since the NFL is not like MLB,however i never thought people like you and wildcard did not understand what the word powerless means.
Click to expand...

oh and btw pooper,if there is indeed another NFL team to LA besides the rams after this year,they will have to wait in the future to come there since kroneke has made it clear he doesnt want to share.He is going to build his own stadium so why SHOULD he? lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

But there’s been, as Sam Farmer of the_ Los Angeles Times_ put it during a recent visit to _PFT Live_, a paradigm shift.

L.A. may have gone from luxury to necessity for NFL ProFootballTalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It's about business,and business is good but,as always,it is never good enough.

McClellan A toast to the Worst Fans in Football News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It is a valuable skill to be able to talk a lot,while saying virtually nothing at all.

Demoff Rams City Have Dialogue CBS St. Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Both Demoff and Hunt pledged to continue the rivalry in the preseason, assuming the Rams, who have stadium issues and could get out of their lease as soon as 2015, remain in St. Louis.


Read more here: Governor s Cup has added meaning in the regular season between Chiefs and Rams The Kansas City Star


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great video on this as well. notice the part where he says-kroneke has shown a willingness to put forth money in LA but not in saint louis?


@nwagoner - "Kroenke is showing willingness to build a stadium in Los Angeles with his own money. He has offered no such willingness here, let alone said anything about the future of his football franchise to his St. Louis customers. In fact, the only talking Kroenke has done on the matter has been with his wallet, and every word said by that wallet has been pro-Los Angeles."

St. Louis Rams owner planning stadium site in Los Angeles - ESPN Los Angeles

the media in typical fashion is covering up how goddel is powerless to stop the move this year repeating the same old rehashed debunked line  there wont be a team in LA.

any kind of stadium plan the city of saint louis presents is foolhardy because none of of that changes the agreement with the city the rams signed 20 years ago that by march 1st they have to have a stadium in the top third tiers of all stadiums which it is actually at the bottom tier ranking 32nd of all 32 teams in value.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as the Rams head back into arrowhead 20 years and one month later,we're in a much different position.the Rams...

Bernie Journey to KC is familiar Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

before any vote was ever taken on a potential relocation of a franchise or franchises to Los angeles,the league...

Many team and league officials say that if not by 2015, then by 2016 there will be a team or teams playing in the Rose Bowl on an interim basis while a new stadium is under construction.

NFL in Los Angeles Owners league officials regularly talking relocation - CBSSports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

her reaction to the raiders coming back to LA reflects pretty much all of southern california.

Her reaction to the Raiders coming back... - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fred Roggin talking about bringing back the LOS ANGELES Rams.catch his show  on the beast 980. stan kroneke is going to move the rams out here.The NFL cannot afford not to have an NFL team here.
I think its a safe assumption they are going to go.
i think they will kick off the season in september 2015.

Fred Roggin talking yesterday about... - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Well, I guess that last one isn’t that surprising, but nonetheless, the buzz surrounding the Rams’ permanence in St. Louis hasn’t been great. Rams fans — they’re out there, I swear — are starting to come to terms with the fact that their team might not be in town much longer.

Press Box Talk of Rams leaving St. Louis gains steam News Tribune


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I think it’s on everyone’s mind, just kind of the ‘what ifs’ and all that, but we don’t really talk about it a lot as a team,” Rams quarterback Austin Davis said this week. “It doesn’t really matter right now. We’ve got this season in front of us ; we’re trying to focus.”


Read more here: http://www.sacbee.com/sports/nfl/sa...urce=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter#storylink=cpy


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is what i been saying all along.lol

guy on the news said he has a "very reliable source" that told him and he isn't allowed to say who told him, that there will be an announcement on 2-2-15 and that it's the rams are back in LA

Not sure,my daughter heard about it.

Bobbie Grijalva Wagen KTLA 5 News guy. He said it was going to be announced on 2-15-15, that the Rams are coming back to LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

amy trask-we will see a team in los angles. i think it will be only one team.

so much for the two team things.kroneke isnt sharing folks.lol

Amy Trask 8216 We Will See A Team In Los Angeles 8217 The Morning Show 8211 CBS Sports Radio


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as she says,they would not have changed the relocation deadline if there was no team moving to LA this year.hee hee.

Of course, there was no need to change the window is no one would be moving. Now that relocation is becoming more likely, the changing of the window could be the clearest piece of evidence yet that a change of address is coming for at least one NFL team.

NFL may tighten relocation window limiting potential postseason distractions ProFootballTalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The city even has a selection of stadium projects all lined up for the league; these include Farmers Field, which is running up against a construction deadline, and Los Angeles Stadium, which has been stalled since 2009 for want of a team.

Is the NFL finally returning to L.A. www.wftv.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams regarded as favorites to move to LA.

Rams are regarded as the favorites to move to L.A. ProFootballTalk


----------



## Zander

9/11 inside job said:


> The city even has a selection of stadium projects all lined up for the league; these include Farmers Field, which is running up against a construction deadline, and Los Angeles Stadium, which has been stalled since 2009 for want of a team.
> 
> Is the NFL finally returning to L.A. www.wftv.com



You'll enjoy this article......*Stan Kroenke,* owner of the St. Louis Rams, is planning to build a football stadium in Inglewood and has teamed up with Stockbridge Capital Group, which owns the *238-acre Hollywood Park site*, to build an 80,000-seat stadium and performance venue, the LA Times reports (see link below) . Stan bought the 60-acre parcel last year, which led many to speculate the *NFL was coming back to LA*. There has been talk of an NFL team returning for years, but it was heightened just a few months ago when the league said it intended to get a team moved. Now it's looking like a done deal......

Owner of St. Louis Rams plans to build NFL stadium in Inglewood - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

THAT WOULD BE THE TEAM THAT WOULD GO TO LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

THAT WOULD BE THE TEAM THAT WOULD GO TO LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Man this guy is an idiot.NFL team to London before LA.yeah right.

goddel has got to go the fact he so much wants a team in London.idiot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

well  they got one part right anyways.The Rams going back to LA.


----------



## Synthaholic

St. Louis is a baseball city.  Football will always be the second choice.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Synthaholic said:


> St. Louis is a baseball city.  Football will always be the second choice.


amen to that brutha. many of the trolls that came on here insisting they were staying in that dump all ignored that fact that i brought up many times.lol

this is the second year in a row that dump in the midwest they came in ranked second to last in attendance,for the second year in a row ranking 31 out of the 32 teams in attendance only ahead of jacksonville.

they go back to LA this year and all that INSTANTY changes as you can see from these two videos below.



I would like to hear what all the trolls that came on here saying that the LA Rams games always drew bad crowds have to say now.Looks like jam packed crowds in those games to me.


when they come back to LA.they got to bring back those LA colors there,the LA colors are the coolest looking UNIS in the world bar none.

Leave those god awful ugly looking rags they where in that dump in saint louis,the city of saint louis isnt a dump even with the crime they have there and everything,but that dome they play in sure is a dump.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zander said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> The city even has a selection of stadium projects all lined up for the league; these include Farmers Field, which is running up against a construction deadline, and Los Angeles Stadium, which has been stalled since 2009 for want of a team.
> 
> Is the NFL finally returning to L.A. www.wftv.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You'll enjoy this article......*Stan Kroenke,* owner of the St. Louis Rams, is planning to build a football stadium in Inglewood and has teamed up with Stockbridge Capital Group, which owns the *238-acre Hollywood Park site*, to build an 80,000-seat stadium and performance venue, the LA Times reports (see link below) . Stan bought the 60-acre parcel last year, which led many to speculate the *NFL was coming back to LA*. There has been talk of an NFL team returning for years, but it was heightened just a few months ago when the league said it intended to get a team moved. Now it's looking like a done deal......
> 
> Owner of St. Louis Rams plans to build NFL stadium in Inglewood - LA Times
Click to expand...

Im way ahead of you my man. but thanks for posting it anyways. I been talking about this all day long.I was fortunate enough to have the day off from work today so I been able to hear all about it today.

as I been telling the trolls around here,look for the official announcement to be made feb15th .

got to remember,i referred you to that  pro LA site where if you  have facebook you can talk about it all the time there.they are on this topic night and day just like i been.

I got me a facebok page just for that reason so I could go on there and talk about it.lol.

matter of fact,there is a meeting scheduled with LA mayor eric garcetti on this  that is taking place right now as we speak.

i bet all the fools on here who kept coming on here saying they would not be back,are gonna say stan is just being kind and is building  a stadium for the Raiders to use.

I wouldnt put ANYTHING past them.

pretty soon starting this year,we will hear the words that we SHOULD have been hearing the past 20 years. OAKLAND Raiders vs LOS ANGELES Rams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Expect the Rams to remain in St. Louis next year*
> 
> More L.A. competition improves Rams chances of staying in St. Louis - St. Louis Business Journal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> here is why they will be back in 2015.you got to remember where you got that source from,saint Louis.they are very biased in their reporting and not objective at all.they want to convince themselves as much as they possibly can,the Rams will be staying.
> Notice they never said that there has been any announcement made by the Rams organization that they intend to stay?
> the chargers a coupel days before the ESPN rumor came out,announced they would stay in san diego for at least one more year,then the raiders did a couple days later after that,but not one word from the rams organization on planning to stay in saint Louis on a yearly lease to lease basis as of yet.gee I wonder why.
> 
> they CLAIM the rams will be staying in saint Louis next year,yet did you notice they never said the rams have said they will stay?
> 
> all that headline says in that biased newspaper is chances improve they will stay.they do everything in the world to try and convince the folks in saint Louis they are staying.they are grasping at straws.
> 
> if they were staying,the rams would have come out and said they were by now same as the raiders and chargers have but they haven't so that's why you are seeing headlines like that from them trying to convince folks they are staying.lol.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Will the Rams be returning to L.A. in 2015?
> 
> Here's why they won't be back in 2015. * "THERE WILL BE NO TEAM IN LA IN 2015",*  that is something that Roger Goodell made very clear to the Rams, Raiders, and Chargers.
> 
> No L.A. team in 15 Raiders to extend Oakland lease - NFL.com
> 
> You have been believing the hype that the Rams are returning to L.A. in 2015.  They're not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> this post is as laughable as this article here that you posted is.
> 
> its funny as hell you THINK The rams will stay in that dump in saint Louis,the NFL city with the second worst fan support in the country behind Jacksonville when Kroneke can legally move the team if he wants to.
> 
> He only needs the approval of the majority of  the NFL owners which he will have no problem getting,not the approval of Goddel.Goddel is powerless in this and has no say whatsoever.
> 
> NEWSFLASH--true story.NFL commissioner pete rozell told Baltimore colts owner Robert Irsey there would be no NFL team in Indianapolis in 1984.Goddel is just as powerless to stop kroneke from moving if this unsubstantiated rumor is true same as Rozell was powerless to stop irsey from moving the colts.history is repeating itself here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's funny that you're gullible and believed the hype.
Click to expand...

 NOW whose the gullible one who believes hype? answer YOU,you fell for the ESPN 'RUMOR" hook,line,and sinker. oh let me guess? kronke is building an NFL stadium now for the raiders out of his kind heart right?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Thanks to those who collected the signatures for the petitions, those who signed the petitions and those who voted for the ballot proposals, there will be no stadium funding from St. Louis or St. Louis County with tax dollars unless voters approve. 

Any public money for a new stadium is up to the voters News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

24 views and everybody is speechless? no surprise.

as i said over on my other thread,i could care less if they go 0-16 next year,just having them finally back in LA is going to make me go out and get drunk in party when they make the official announcement on feb 15th they are coming back. and you just KNOW they are going to bring back the LA colors and leave those disgusting god awful looking rags they wear now in that dump in saint louis.
stan is too smart of a businessman so I have no doubt he will do that.bring back the LA colors the coolest looking unis in the world.the only ones that compare to them are when the chargers wore their classic powder blue uniforms and yellow pants,those were pretty cool as well.they never should have lgot rid of the yellow pants.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

good morning govenor.

Nixon appoints experts to keep NFL in St. Louis after Rams give deadline FOX2now.com


----------



## Papageorgio

Not another thread of on this, can it be merged with the other thread? One is plenty especially since they are both the same.


----------



## KissMy

*Stan Kroenke* finally announced plans to build a new stadium in CA. This means the Rams will move back to CA sometime over the next 3 years.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> *Stan Kroenke* finally announced plans to build a new stadium in CA. This means the Rams will move back to CA sometime over the next 3 years.


so now you have gone from saying the raiders would be the one that would move there to LA and the Rams never would, to the Rams will sometime in the next three years.gotcha. i wondered what you would try and come up with to try and weasel your way out of it yep,sometime in the next three years alright,september 2015 will be that third  year.

 will be so interesting to see what you come up with next when the team is playing in the rose bowl or the LA coliseum in 2015.

I honestly expected you to come back and say Stan Kronke is building an NFL stadium out of his kind generous  heart so the raiders could have a stadium to play in. this one though is ALMOST as funny as that one would have been had you come back and said that like i was expecting


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> Not another thread of on this, can it be merged with the other thread? One is plenty especially since they are both the same.



well I had to make THIS one because i figured nobody would come over to my other one and answer this question if i posed it there.

I know what YOUR answer to this question is,NOW i just need to hear what all the trolls that came on my thread insisting they were never coming back,  what THEY have to say now.

If you can pm them and get them to promise to answer my OP on this thread like you did before on my other ram thread,then if you can give me their promise they will answer it,then yeah,I'll ask a mod to merge it.deal?


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stan Kroenke* finally announced plans to build a new stadium in CA. This means the Rams will move back to CA sometime over the next 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> so now you have gone from saying the raiders would be the one that would move there to LA and the Rams never would, to the Rams will sometime in the next three years.gotcha. i wondered what you would try and come up with to try and weasel your way out of it yep,sometime in the next three years alright,september 2015 will be that third  year.
> 
> will be so interesting to see what you come up with next when the team is playing in the rose bowl or the LA coliseum in 2015.
> 
> I honestly expected you to come back and say Stan Kronke is building an NFL stadium out of his kind generous  heart so the raiders could have a stadium to play in. this one though is ALMOST as funny as that one would have been had you come back and said that like i was expecting
Click to expand...

You have done a good job of weaseling. From say 2015 to 2016. Which is what I have been saying. It sounds like he is conceding just as you did.


----------



## georgephillip

"Rams owner Stan Kroenke, who bought 60 acres adjacent to the Forum a year ago, has joined forces with the owners of the 238-acre Hollywood Park site, Stockbridge Capital Group..."

*And who is Stan Kroenke?
*
"Kroenke is a former Wal-Mart board member and husband of Ann Walton Kroenke, daughter of Wal-Mart co-founder Bud Walton. Forbes magazine estimates Kroenke's net worth at $5.8 billion — not counting his wife's $5.6 billion — making him the NFL's second-richest owner to Seattle's Paul Allen, the Microsoft co-founder who is worth an estimated $17.1 billion.

"In addition to owning the Rams, Kroenke's family owns the NBA's Denver Nuggets and the NHL's Colorado Avalanche, and is the largest shareholder of the English soccer club Arsenal."

*Just what LA needs...a couple more billionaire LOSERS!

Owner of St. Louis Rams plans to build NFL stadium in Inglewood - LA TimesOwner of St. Louis Rams plans to build NFL stadium in Inglewood - LA Times*


----------



## KissMy

9/11 inside job said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stan Kroenke* finally announced plans to build a new stadium in CA. This means the Rams will move back to CA sometime over the next 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> so now you have gone from saying the raiders would be the one that would move there to LA and the Rams never would, to the Rams will sometime in the next three years.gotcha. i wondered what you would try and come up with to try and weasel your way out of it yep,sometime in the next three years alright,september 2015 will be that third  year.
> 
> will be so interesting to see what you come up with next when the team is playing in the rose bowl or the LA coliseum in 2015.
> 
> I honestly expected you to come back and say Stan Kronke is building an NFL stadium out of his kind generous  heart so the raiders could have a stadium to play in. this one though is ALMOST as funny as that one would have been had you come back and said that like i was expecting
Click to expand...


You are the same lying sack of shit you always have been. I never said "the Raiders would be the team that would move to LA and the Rams never would".

You lie, you lie, you always lie!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

KissMy said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stan Kroenke* finally announced plans to build a new stadium in CA. This means the Rams will move back to CA sometime over the next 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> so now you have gone from saying the raiders would be the one that would move there to LA and the Rams never would, to the Rams will sometime in the next three years.gotcha. i wondered what you would try and come up with to try and weasel your way out of it yep,sometime in the next three years alright,september 2015 will be that third  year.
> 
> will be so interesting to see what you come up with next when the team is playing in the rose bowl or the LA coliseum in 2015.
> 
> I honestly expected you to come back and say Stan Kronke is building an NFL stadium out of his kind generous  heart so the raiders could have a stadium to play in. this one though is ALMOST as funny as that one would have been had you come back and said that like i was expecting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the same lying sack of shit you always have been. I never said "the Raiders would be the team that would move to LA and the Rams never would".
> 
> You lie, you lie, you always lie!!!
Click to expand...

He has his own strange version of reality, he claimed I said the Rams wouldn't move to LA. You either agree with him 100% or he gets really pissed off.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stan Kroenke* finally announced plans to build a new stadium in CA. This means the Rams will move back to CA sometime over the next 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> so now you have gone from saying the raiders would be the one that would move there to LA and the Rams never would, to the Rams will sometime in the next three years.gotcha. i wondered what you would try and come up with to try and weasel your way out of it yep,sometime in the next three years alright,september 2015 will be that third  year.
> 
> will be so interesting to see what you come up with next when the team is playing in the rose bowl or the LA coliseum in 2015.
> 
> I honestly expected you to come back and say Stan Kronke is building an NFL stadium out of his kind generous  heart so the raiders could have a stadium to play in. this one though is ALMOST as funny as that one would have been had you come back and said that like i was expecting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the same lying sack of shit you always have been. I never said "the Raiders would be the team that would move to LA and the Rams never would".
> 
> You lie, you lie, you always lie!!!
Click to expand...

oh pleazzzz liar troll,all the previous posts from you way back prove you said the rams wouldn't come back.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stan Kroenke* finally announced plans to build a new stadium in CA. This means the Rams will move back to CA sometime over the next 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> so now you have gone from saying the raiders would be the one that would move there to LA and the Rams never would, to the Rams will sometime in the next three years.gotcha. i wondered what you would try and come up with to try and weasel your way out of it yep,sometime in the next three years alright,september 2015 will be that third  year.
> 
> will be so interesting to see what you come up with next when the team is playing in the rose bowl or the LA coliseum in 2015.
> 
> I honestly expected you to come back and say Stan Kronke is building an NFL stadium out of his kind generous  heart so the raiders could have a stadium to play in. this one though is ALMOST as funny as that one would have been had you come back and said that like i was expecting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the same lying sack of shit you always have been. I never said "the Raiders would be the team that would move to LA and the Rams never would".
> 
> You lie, you lie, you always lie!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has his own strange version of reality, he claimed I said the Rams wouldn't move to LA. You either agree with him 100% or he gets really pissed off.
Click to expand...


pissed off?  you all are back peddling now just as I knew you all would when you found out i was right all along about the rams coming back.yeah right that's why I show all these laughing smileys at the stupidity all you lying trolls display like this one.
cause I get pissed off,good one.

whats really funny though is how you trolls versions are all different from each other now that you have been cornered that they ARE coming back.lol 

YOU just said that they will be back in 2016,paid disinfo troll for the government kiss my just said three years,

you trolls cant even agree with each other.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams owner ready to build an NFL stadium in L.A. ProFootballTalk
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard about this seconds ago.what do you  have to say NOW toto,kissmy,rightwinger,pooper,wildfool,kissmy troll? let me guess,he is being generous and building an NFL stadium for mark davis and the raiders right?
> 
> so far toto,your the only brave troll to come on here and concede i might be right,wonder how many others here will come on and concede they dont know how to debate.
> 
> it might not happen till 2016 i can concede,but hey,thats fine with me.I have waited for 20 years of my life for this,i think i can certainly wait one more year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already said it would happen dumbshit. I said it wouldn't happen until 2016, can you be any stupider?
> 
> You said 2015, so I am closer to being right And I didn't have post 1000's of old links either.
> 
> It looks like you were wrong and I was right. There will also be one more team moving to LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well since i put you on ignore a few months ago and so many idiots came on here ignoring all my facts refusing to watch the videos or read the links that detailed it all and covering their eyes to facts i would say, and kept insisting it was NEVER going to happen such as agents kissmy,rightwinger and non paid trolls such as mad nutcase and others, it was only natural for me to  assume you were one of them as well based on how you have trolled so  many times here  in the past  refusing to acknowledge when you have been proven wrong with asinine posts  such as wilson is just a mere game manager and bullshit crap like that.
> 
> okay i peaked to see what you said,back to ignore again and back to my passion of talking about the rams with older links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More excuses from you. Lol!
> 
> Sure I'm on ignore, Wilson is a game manager, and you seem to think its a bad thing? Wilson and Carroll manage the game, some of the best I've seen,
> 
> And you have never proven me wrong, nice try nutter.
Click to expand...

in your fantasys I haven't ever proven you wrong.looks like the truth  hurts that I have had you on ignore this whole time the last four months as well.sorry you cant accept it.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stan Kroenke* finally announced plans to build a new stadium in CA. This means the Rams will move back to CA sometime over the next 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> so now you have gone from saying the raiders would be the one that would move there to LA and the Rams never would, to the Rams will sometime in the next three years.gotcha. i wondered what you would try and come up with to try and weasel your way out of it yep,sometime in the next three years alright,september 2015 will be that third  year.
> 
> will be so interesting to see what you come up with next when the team is playing in the rose bowl or the LA coliseum in 2015.
> 
> I honestly expected you to come back and say Stan Kronke is building an NFL stadium out of his kind generous  heart so the raiders could have a stadium to play in. this one though is ALMOST as funny as that one would have been had you come back and said that like i was expecting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the same lying sack of shit you always have been. I never said "the Raiders would be the team that would move to LA and the Rams never would".
> 
> You lie, you lie, you always lie!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has his own strange version of reality, he claimed I said the Rams wouldn't move to LA. You either agree with him 100% or he gets really pissed off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pissed off?  you all are back peddling now just as I knew you all would when you found out i was right all along about the rams coming back.yeah right that's why I show all these laughing smileys at the stupidity all you lying trolls display like this one.
> cause I get pissed off,good one.
> 
> whats really funny though is how you trolls versions are all different from each other now that you have been cornered that they ARE coming back.lol
> 
> YOU just said that they will be back in 2016,paid disinfo troll for the government kiss my just said three years,
> 
> you trolls cant even agree with each other.
Click to expand...


I don't have to back peddle, I was right, I said LA would be getting a team, go find it. You said 2015, not me. I said a team and probably two teams would call LA home, prove to me I didn't or stfu. I tire of you are your stupid delusions. Then you want me to PM others to tell them you were right? You want it done, do it yourself, what a freakin mind warped idiot you are. I can tell you this, no matter what the argument is, you'd be the last guy I'd want on my side. I bet Huggy is ecstatic that you gave up on the Hawks. You retarded blather was sickening. 

Put me back on ignore...please.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams owner ready to build an NFL stadium in L.A. ProFootballTalk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can see them and the Raiders heading to LA, I also think the NFL will contribute some money for the stadium.
> 
> Thanks for posting a link that isn't months old.
Click to expand...

as usual,you prove what a dipshit you are,the majority of the owners don't want the raiders back in LA idiot because they are sore at the davis family because of AL suing them to leave. you have to have the approval of the majority of the owners to be able to move and they wont approve it because of that dumbass. they feel the same way about the raiders as the LA coliseum and rose bowl do,both of them are not allowing the raiders to use their facility while waiting for a new stadium.and thanks for showing as always what an idiot you are saying I never had you on ignore,if I didn't I would have noticed this post a long time ago dumbshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> anything can happen but it's getting harder to ignore the likelihood of the  Rams going back to Los Angeles.
> 
> Reports from a variety of local sources are sounding increasingly pessimistic about the teams chances of staying in st Louis.
> 
> The Rams hit their out clause in their lease on the dome in march.
> 
> St Louis Rams fans I've come to know believe it's a forgone conclusion that the team is as good as gone.
> 
> It hit home for Rams fans on sept 21 when Jason Lacanfora said this-"there are numerous people around the league more or less waiting for the Rams whose lease in st Louis also is up after the season,to announce an intent to move by the march deadline to do so.
> 
> people that are in the know,multiple people,are telling me that the decision has already been made and that the team is moving.
> 
> Are the Rams moving or what - Turf Show Times
> 
> 
> 
> You mean they will move in 2015, right? Because that is what you are saying or are you now backing off of that claim?
Click to expand...

yes its going to happen in 2015,i have always maintained this is the year.that on feb 15 the announcement will be made they will be playing in LA this year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

btw pooper since you are such a dumbfuck who lives in a fantasy that I never had you on ignore,everytime I posted someone farted in here right after you posted,that meant that I had you on ignore. when you see me start posting that again in the future,maybe you'll remember that unless you are like huggy of course who has alzheimers diseace and claims he said things like new jersey giants when he has never called them that and only calls them new York giants.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stan Kroenke* finally announced plans to build a new stadium in CA. This means the Rams will move back to CA sometime over the next 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> so now you have gone from saying the raiders would be the one that would move there to LA and the Rams never would, to the Rams will sometime in the next three years.gotcha. i wondered what you would try and come up with to try and weasel your way out of it yep,sometime in the next three years alright,september 2015 will be that third  year.
> 
> will be so interesting to see what you come up with next when the team is playing in the rose bowl or the LA coliseum in 2015.
> 
> I honestly expected you to come back and say Stan Kronke is building an NFL stadium out of his kind generous  heart so the raiders could have a stadium to play in. this one though is ALMOST as funny as that one would have been had you come back and said that like i was expecting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the same lying sack of shit you always have been. I never said "the Raiders would be the team that would move to LA and the Rams never would".
> 
> You lie, you lie, you always lie!!!
Click to expand...

yeah we both know you lie  and always will.

*Stan is just using his families WalMart property as leverage in negociations with St. Louis. It will cost him $2.5 billion to move the team. **The NFL will hit him with a $275 million relocation fee if he moves the Rams to Los Angeles**. The massive relocation fee and the cost of building a stadium himself would appear to be prohibitive.

Never said stan wasn't going to move the rams huh? liar.this post proves beyond a doubt you were convinced he was trying to get a new stadium in st Louis,that he just purchased the land for mere leverage.

hate to break the news to you but he NEVER had any interest in getting a new stadium in  st Louis or negotiating with them like you claimed*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

see why wheter you want to believe it not pooper why I had you on ignore? you listen to lies like this fellow troll of yours agent kiss my who calimed back then he bought that land as just LEVERAGE for a new stadium when he never had any interest In a new one there.

that's how this troll operates,he evades facts claiming he never said something when he gets called out on it.he goes from saying the rams aren't coming back to now saying it will be THREE YEARS.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BTW Pooper, to no surprise,you and kiss are dense about the raiders,you two  should get a room together,you guys are so dense about the raiders actually thinking they will ever come back to LA.why do you think mark davis had meeting with officials in san Antonio?

it was because he knows for the city of Oakland to take him serious for a new stadium,he would have to talk to them since they would laugh at his face if he tried to move to LA since he knows THEY know,he can never take the team back to LA because the owners are sore at the davis family because of al suing them to move there int he first place
that comedy gold you and agent kiss my are such idiots you actually thing the raiders could ver go back to LA again.

quote from KISSMY below.

And we have nicer cops in our part of town.  Just look at our Lynwood division, they're so caring, they treat people of color like a King.[/QUOTE]
I wish we had the Cardinals back in St. Louis also, but that is water under the bridge. Stan is just trying to fleece tax payers for more money. He can kiss my ass. LA should get the Raiders, I hear they are available.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Raiders going back to LA.thats a good one.

pretty impossible since you have to have the approval of the majority of the owners to move a team and they are all sore at the davis family because of al suing the league to move them there in the first place.

oh and mark davis is in no position to sue them like his father because he isnt rich like stan so he doesnt have the money for a long winded court battle.

mark davis unlike his father,doesnt have the clout or the money to sue the NFL like his father did. matter of fact things are going in oakland with the raiders as i knew they would.I knew that despite what mark davis said that he would not go on another year to year basis with the stadium after the 2014 season that he would do just that and sign another extension this year because he has no place else to go.


he cant go back to LA and i doubt the owners would approve the move to san antonio either because the chargers would be the only team in the AFC west if they did,you would have to call it the AFC midwest and thats not happening.


mark davis's only choices are share levi stadium with the niners or get a new stadium in oakland.

the NFL offered davis to share with the niners somethign they were open to,he didnt want to do that though,he wouldnt share with the niners,why would he move to LA and share with kroneke? duh.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the rams though,the owners WILL approve the move,the majority voted against them moving to st louis if you dont know that.

they only changed their vote when the bitch threatened to sue the NFL to move them there.

she can burn in hell,i wish i knew where her grave was so i could go piss on it.

thank god that fucking bitch is no longer the owner anymore and stan kroneke is.

kroneke is about to become my hero.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> btw pooper since you are such a dumbfuck who lives in a fantasy that I never had you on ignore,everytime I posted someone farted in here right after you posted,that meant that I had you on ignore. when you see me start posting that again in the future,maybe you'll remember that unless you are like huggy of course who has alzheimers diseace and claims he said things like new jersey giants when he has never called them that and only calls them new York giants.



Fuck off loser.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams owner ready to build an NFL stadium in L.A. ProFootballTalk
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard about this seconds ago.what do you  have to say NOW toto,kissmy,rightwinger,pooper,wildfool,kissmy troll? let me guess,he is being generous and building an NFL stadium for mark davis and the raiders right?
> 
> so far toto,your the only brave troll to come on here and concede i might be right,wonder how many others here will come on and concede they dont know how to debate.
> 
> it might not happen till 2016 i can concede,but hey,thats fine with me.I have waited for 20 years of my life for this,i think i can certainly wait one more year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already said it would happen dumbshit. I said it wouldn't happen until 2016, can you be any stupider?
> 
> You said 2015, so I am closer to being right And I didn't have post 1000's of old links either.
> 
> It looks like you were wrong and I was right. There will also be one more team moving to LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well since i put you on ignore a few months ago and so many idiots came on here ignoring all my facts refusing to watch the videos or read the links that detailed it all and covering their eyes to facts i would say, and kept insisting it was NEVER going to happen such as agents kissmy,rightwinger and non paid trolls such as mad nutcase and others, it was only natural for me to  assume you were one of them as well based on how you have trolled so  many times here  in the past  refusing to acknowledge when you have been proven wrong with asinine posts  such as wilson is just a mere game manager and bullshit crap like that.
> 
> okay i peaked to see what you said,back to ignore again and back to my passion of talking about the rams with older links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More excuses from you. Lol!
> 
> Sure I'm on ignore, Wilson is a game manager, and you seem to think its a bad thing? Wilson and Carroll manage the game, some of the best I've seen,
> 
> And you have never proven me wrong, nice try nutter.
Click to expand...


see pooper,that's now what you said a long time ago to Huggy when putting down his hawks. oh and in case your going to say something like-"I see you are saying his hawks",since you are so dense,for a reminder to you,the chargers have been my team for the past 20 years.I turned to them when my Rams betrayed me and left LA.

the seahawks are my favorite team in the NFC until later this year of course when the rams are back in LA. The rams will once again be my favorite team with the chargers being my favorite in the AFC.the chargers will always hold a special place in my heart for being there the past 20 years when the rams left.

Next year I wont be watching anymore seahawk games,why would I want to when my dream come true,the Rams are back in LA?only time I will tune in to sehawk games now is when they play the Rams or are on prime time as well.

anyways back then pooper,you said to Huggy Wilson is a game manager on the same level and Brad Johnson and trent dilfer.

I vividly remember you saying that because rightfully so got all pissed at you saying something like-don't ever mention Wilson in the same breath as brad Johnson or trent dilfer,that is insulting to me.

that was a very asinine thing to say as you did and you lost your credibility back then just as you have denying reality that I have had you on ignore the last 4 months and actually are suich an idiot,actually beliving the raiders will ever come back.hahahahahahghaaaa


----------



## LA RAM FAN

see this is why I am putting you on ignore again,you deny reality that I had you on ignore the last four months,the only way I know you post here on here is your picture pops up when you do,but more importantly,i am putting you on ignore again because you wont read my facts I post which would keep you from looking like a dumbass if you did bother to read them before coming on here.



if you had bothered to watch this first video here below on this page here,you would know there is no way in hell the raiders are coming back to LA.

expect Rams to be back in LA next year. Page 78 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

this guy in this video is saying the exact same thing that sports illustrated peter king has said,that the owners don't want the raiders in LA.

I called this several months ago,i said many months ago that although davis said he wont sign another one year lease extension to play in the Oakland coliseum after the 2014 season,i said he would do so despite what he says and that is because he has nowhere else to go.

he cant go to back to LA since the owners will all vote against it and he cant move to san Antonio either cause the chargers would be the only team left in the AFC west if that happened,you would have to callit the AFC MIDWEST and that's not gonna happen.

so he has nowhere else to go but to stay in Oakland.

he wouldn't share levi stadium with the niners,WHY would he move to LA and share with knoneke.

raiders back to LA.thats a good one,i'll never live that one down.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

love how all you saint Louis apologists have all changed your tune since the announcement came out backpeddling just like I knew you all would.

Lets look at how all the st Louis apologists have all back peddled.lol

1.Lets see,Huggy has gone from saying I am getting desperate to NOW saying he doesn't care if they come back one way or another,that he would be fine with them coming back  and has not surfaced since the announcement.lol

no surprise that he came on here saying they would not come back originally.

outside of his world of the seahawks,he is clueless about pro football in the history of the game other than his seahawks.

2.mad nutcase lunatic scientist has gone from saying they will never come back to NOW saying he never said they would never come back. and then when i proved he lied reposting his quote where he mentioned they indeed would not come back,he then changed the subject lying saying he never said that and then said -I never said they would not come back,i said LA is not an NFL city,then when I porved him wrong on that one as well,he of course changed the subject AGAIN with another lie after I cornered him and he has yet to return now since the announcement.lol

3.the resident troll of USMB rightwinger of course keeps trolling here posting pics of LOS ANGELES RAIDERS 2016 like the paid troll he is and which I expected and has not returned since the announcement either.lol

4.dipshit antiquity.another seahawk fan, to no surprise has not shown his face on here either since the announcement like I knew he wouldn't.he kept insisting they were not coming back so this is what I expected of him.lol

seahawk fans are the biggest idiots.you cant reason with them.

5.wildcard who kept saying I can only hope and pray they will come back some day,has also been too scared to come back to this thread since the announcement.lol

6.kiss my has gone from saying kroneke was just using LA as mere leverage for a new stadium deal in saint Louis and that the raiders would go back to lying saying he never said the rams would not come back to LAwhich I just proved wrong in my previous post quoting him on to NOW saying the rams wont be there for three years.

I love all the backpeddling from you all knowing you all were cornered and proven wrong making up lies saying that you never said the things I said you said
Only trouble is you forgot this place keeps records to show that you DID indeed say those things such as claims like kroneke  was just using the land purchase for leverage for a new stadium.I'll never live that one down.

I hate to admit this pooper but all these dipshit posters who have made one lie after another saying they never said the rams were not coming back are all far  more stupid than you have been on this topic since you have at least said they will return in 2016 and maybe 2015.

you were far more reasonable than they were on this topic. I give you credit for that much.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw pooper since you are such a dumbfuck who lives in a fantasy that I never had you on ignore,everytime I posted someone farted in here right after you posted,that meant that I had you on ignore. when you see me start posting that again in the future,maybe you'll remember that unless you are like huggy of course who has alzheimers diseace and claims he said things like new jersey giants when he has never called them that and only calls them new York giants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off loser.
Click to expand...

ahh the truth hurts the troll.you brought it on yourself that I had to hurt you with the truth what an idiot you are making an untrue statement that I never had you on ignore which I am putting you on again.

I only took you off briefly to see what you had to say after the announcement on the rams.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Stan Kroenke* finally announced plans to build a new stadium in CA. This means the Rams will move back to CA sometime over the next 3 years.
> 
> 
> 
> so now you have gone from saying the raiders would be the one that would move there to LA and the Rams never would, to the Rams will sometime in the next three years.gotcha. i wondered what you would try and come up with to try and weasel your way out of it yep,sometime in the next three years alright,september 2015 will be that third  year.
> 
> will be so interesting to see what you come up with next when the team is playing in the rose bowl or the LA coliseum in 2015.
> 
> I honestly expected you to come back and say Stan Kronke is building an NFL stadium out of his kind generous  heart so the raiders could have a stadium to play in. this one though is ALMOST as funny as that one would have been had you come back and said that like i was expecting
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are the same lying sack of shit you always have been. I never said "the Raiders would be the team that would move to LA and the Rams never would".
> 
> You lie, you lie, you always lie!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He has his own strange version of reality, he claimed I said the Rams wouldn't move to LA. You either agree with him 100% or he gets really pissed off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pissed off?  you all are back peddling now just as I knew you all would when you found out i was right all along about the rams coming back.yeah right that's why I show all these laughing smileys at the stupidity all you lying trolls display like this one.
> cause I get pissed off,good one.
> 
> whats really funny though is how you trolls versions are all different from each other now that you have been cornered that they ARE coming back.lol
> 
> YOU just said that they will be back in 2016,paid disinfo troll for the government kiss my just said three years,
> 
> you trolls cant even agree with each other.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have to back peddle, I was right, I said LA would be getting a team, go find it. You said 2015, not me. I said a team and probably two teams would call LA home, prove to me I didn't or stfu. I tire of you are your stupid delusions. Then you want me to PM others to tell them you were right? You want it done, do it yourself, what a freakin mind warped idiot you are. I can tell you this, no matter what the argument is, you'd be the last guy I'd want on my side. I bet Huggy is ecstatic that you gave up on the Hawks. You retarded blather was sickening.
> 
> Put me back on ignore...please.
Click to expand...


who is the retarded one,you make the FALSE untrue claim that I never had you on ignore. Yeah you hate ti when you get proven wrong by me all the time so of course you would hate to have me on your side.

I know I said 2015,only an idiot would think its not going to happen in 2015.

oh and believe me,I'll put you on ignore just so you can lie again in the future and say I did not put you on ignore.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw pooper since you are such a dumbfuck who lives in a fantasy that I never had you on ignore,everytime I posted someone farted in here right after you posted,that meant that I had you on ignore. when you see me start posting that again in the future,maybe you'll remember that unless you are like huggy of course who has alzheimers diseace and claims he said things like new jersey giants when he has never called them that and only calls them new York giants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off loser.
Click to expand...


as usual,i notice that's ALL you can come back with when you get frustrated that you cant refute my facts and know you are cornered.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It is expected, however, that Nixon will talk about formation of a committee or task force to deal with the stadium issue

Nixon to discuss Rams stadium situation Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

But when their coach, Dick Vermeil, thanked the team’s owner, Stan Kroenke, for putting the party together, he was showered with boos.

Log In - The New York Times


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams owner ready to build an NFL stadium in L.A. ProFootballTalk
> 
> 
> 
> I just heard about this seconds ago.what do you  have to say NOW toto,kissmy,rightwinger,pooper,wildfool,kissmy troll? let me guess,he is being generous and building an NFL stadium for mark davis and the raiders right?
> 
> so far toto,your the only brave troll to come on here and concede i might be right,wonder how many others here will come on and concede they dont know how to debate.
> 
> it might not happen till 2016 i can concede,but hey,thats fine with me.I have waited for 20 years of my life for this,i think i can certainly wait one more year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I already said it would happen dumbshit. I said it wouldn't happen until 2016, can you be any stupider?
> 
> You said 2015, so I am closer to being right And I didn't have post 1000's of old links either.
> 
> It looks like you were wrong and I was right. There will also be one more team moving to LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well since i put you on ignore a few months ago and so many idiots came on here ignoring all my facts refusing to watch the videos or read the links that detailed it all and covering their eyes to facts i would say, and kept insisting it was NEVER going to happen such as agents kissmy,rightwinger and non paid trolls such as mad nutcase and others, it was only natural for me to  assume you were one of them as well based on how you have trolled so  many times here  in the past  refusing to acknowledge when you have been proven wrong with asinine posts  such as wilson is just a mere game manager and bullshit crap like that.
> 
> okay i peaked to see what you said,back to ignore again and back to my passion of talking about the rams with older links.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> More excuses from you. Lol!
> 
> Sure I'm on ignore, Wilson is a game manager, and you seem to think its a bad thing? Wilson and Carroll manage the game, some of the best I've seen,
> 
> And you have never proven me wrong, nice try nutter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> see pooper,that's now what you said a long time ago to Huggy when putting down his hawks. oh and in case your going to say something like-"I see you are saying his hawks",since you are so dense,for a reminder to you,the chargers have been my team for the past 20 years.I turned to them when my Rams betrayed me and left LA.
> 
> the seahawks are my favorite team in the NFC until later this year of course when the rams are back in LA. The rams will once again be my favorite team with the chargers being my favorite in the AFC.the chargers will always hold a special place in my heart for being there the past 20 years when the rams left.
> 
> Next year I wont be watching anymore seahawk games,why would I want to when my dream come true,the Rams are back in LA?only time I will tune in to sehawk games now is when they play the Rams or are on prime time as well.
> 
> anyways back then pooper,you said to Huggy Wilson is a game manager on the same level and Brad Johnson and trent dilfer.
> 
> I vividly remember you saying that because rightfully so got all pissed at you saying something like-don't ever mention Wilson in the same breath as brad Johnson or trent dilfer,that is insulting to me.
> 
> that was a very asinine thing to say as you did and you lost your credibility back then just as you have denying reality that I have had you on ignore the last 4 months and actually are suich an idiot,actually beliving the raiders will ever come back.hahahahahahghaaaa
Click to expand...


Dumbshit I'm done trying to explain what a game manager is, I realize you are too stupid to carry on a conversation. 

It was so obvious that I wasn't on ignore, but I really don't care what you think. I realize you are a deranged 911 tin foil nut case. That is all you will ever be.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here^ oh and since you have alzhimers diseace pooper,that means i have you back to being on ignore again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> love how all you saint Louis apologists have all changed your tune since the announcement came out backpeddling just like I knew you all would.
> 
> Lets look at how all the st Louis apologists have all back peddled.lol
> 
> 1.Lets see,Huggy has gone from saying I am getting desperate to NOW saying he doesn't care if they come back one way or another,that he would be fine with them coming back  and has not surfaced since the announcement.lol
> 
> no surprise that he came on here saying they would not come back originally.
> 
> outside of his world of the seahawks,he is clueless about pro football in the history of the game other than his seahawks.
> 
> 2.mad nutcase lunatic scientist has gone from saying they will never come back to NOW saying he never said they would never come back. and then when i proved he lied reposting his quote where he mentioned they indeed would not come back,he then changed the subject lying saying he never said that and then said -I never said they would not come back,i said LA is not an NFL city,then when I porved him wrong on that one as well,he of course changed the subject AGAIN with another lie after I cornered him and he has yet to return now since the announcement.lol
> 
> 3.the resident troll of USMB rightwinger of course keeps trolling here posting pics of LOS ANGELES RAIDERS 2016 like the paid troll he is and which I expected and has not returned since the announcement either.lol
> 
> 4.dipshit antiquity.another seahawk fan, to no surprise has not shown his face on here either since the announcement like I knew he wouldn't.he kept insisting they were not coming back so this is what I expected of him.lol
> 
> seahawk fans are the biggest idiots.you cant reason with them.
> 
> 5.wildcard who kept saying I can only hope and pray they will come back some day,has also been too scared to come back to this thread since the announcement.lol
> 
> 6.kiss my has gone from saying kroneke was just using LA as mere leverage for a new stadium deal in saint Louis and that the raiders would go back to lying saying he never said the rams would not come back to LAwhich I just proved wrong in my previous post quoting him on to NOW saying the rams wont be there for three years.
> 
> I love all the backpeddling from you all knowing you all were cornered and proven wrong making up lies saying that you never said the things I said you said
> Only trouble is you forgot this place keeps records to show that you DID indeed say those things such as claims like kroneke  was just using the land purchase for leverage for a new stadium.I'll never live that one down.
> 
> I hate to admit this pooper but all these dipshit posters who have made one lie after another saying they never said the rams were not coming back are all far  more stupid than you have been on this topic since you have at least said they will return in 2016 and maybe 2015.
> 
> you were far more reasonable than they were on this topic. I give you credit for that much.



oh and pass this on to those posters mentioned above in this post I am quoting myself on  pooper.

as i said,i would actually take the time to bother with you if you were not such an idiot who actually thinks the raiders are coming back and then has to be childish and say fuck off loser when confronted with facts you cant refute.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Make no mistake about it, St. Louis is an NFL city," Nixon said. "Being an NFL city is a matter of civic and state pride and one of international significance

Missouri Governor Jay Nixon calls St. Louis an NFL city - ESPN Los Angeles

To this point, Rams owner Stan Kroenke has remained mum on the topic, similar to how he handled the decision to purchase the majority ownership of the team in 2010 at the deadline for him to match the offer of now Jacksonville owner Shahid Khan.

very clever for stan to remain mum.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw pooper since you are such a dumbfuck who lives in a fantasy that I never had you on ignore,everytime I posted someone farted in here right after you posted,that meant that I had you on ignore. when you see me start posting that again in the future,maybe you'll remember that unless you are like huggy of course who has alzheimers diseace and claims he said things like new jersey giants when he has never called them that and only calls them new York giants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck off loser.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> as usual,i notice that's ALL you can come back with when you get frustrated that you cant refute my facts and know you are cornered.
Click to expand...

Refute what? You said nothing, just your usual trolling. You have no proof other than your imagination which is pretty warped. 

You only would post you infantile phrase after I went after you, if it didn't mention, you never said the phrase, until after I mentioned it. 

Your posts are poorly written, misspelled, sometimes no spacing, I swear you are eight years old. You want me to PM people? WTF? Why can't you PM people? What is wrong with you? Grow up grow a set and PM people yourself, I rarely PM anyone, I just post it in the open. I would imagine a lot of people have your trolling ass on ignore, is that it? Is that why you can't PM people or are to to stupid to figure it out? Why don't you get a two year old to help you with that. 

Fucking loser.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here^


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> love how all you saint Louis apologists have all changed your tune since the announcement came out backpeddling just like I knew you all would.
> 
> Lets look at how all the st Louis apologists have all back peddled.lol
> 
> 1.Lets see,Huggy has gone from saying I am getting desperate to NOW saying he doesn't care if they come back one way or another,that he would be fine with them coming back  and has not surfaced since the announcement.lol
> 
> no surprise that he came on here saying they would not come back originally.
> 
> outside of his world of the seahawks,he is clueless about pro football in the history of the game other than his seahawks.
> 
> 2.mad nutcase lunatic scientist has gone from saying they will never come back to NOW saying he never said they would never come back. and then when i proved he lied reposting his quote where he mentioned they indeed would not come back,he then changed the subject lying saying he never said that and then said -I never said they would not come back,i said LA is not an NFL city,then when I porved him wrong on that one as well,he of course changed the subject AGAIN with another lie after I cornered him and he has yet to return now since the announcement.lol
> 
> 3.the resident troll of USMB rightwinger of course keeps trolling here posting pics of LOS ANGELES RAIDERS 2016 like the paid troll he is and which I expected and has not returned since the announcement either.lol
> 
> 4.dipshit antiquity.another seahawk fan, to no surprise has not shown his face on here either since the announcement like I knew he wouldn't.he kept insisting they were not coming back so this is what I expected of him.lol
> 
> seahawk fans are the biggest idiots.you cant reason with them.
> 
> 5.wildcard who kept saying I can only hope and pray they will come back some day,has also been too scared to come back to this thread since the announcement.lol
> 
> 6.kiss my has gone from saying kroneke was just using LA as mere leverage for a new stadium deal in saint Louis and that the raiders would go back to lying saying he never said the rams would not come back to LAwhich I just proved wrong in my previous post quoting him on to NOW saying the rams wont be there for three years.
> 
> I love all the backpeddling from you all knowing you all were cornered and proven wrong making up lies saying that you never said the things I said you said
> Only trouble is you forgot this place keeps records to show that you DID indeed say those things such as claims like kroneke  was just using the land purchase for leverage for a new stadium.I'll never live that one down.
> 
> I hate to admit this pooper but all these dipshit posters who have made one lie after another saying they never said the rams were not coming back are all far  more stupid than you have been on this topic since you have at least said they will return in 2016 and maybe 2015.
> 
> you were far more reasonable than they were on this topic. I give you credit for that much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oh and pass this on to those posters mentioned above in this post I am quoting myself on  pooper.
> 
> as i said,i would actually take the time to bother with you if you were not such an idiot who actually thinks the raiders are coming back and then has to be childish and say fuck off loser when confronted with facts you cant refute.
Click to expand...


I won't pass anything about on, you are to fucking stupid to repeat your childish BS! You want to pass it on? You fucking do it troll doll.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here^


This troll doll honestly thinks he is being funny. LOL!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

two farts in a row from you pooper.hee hee


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Saint Louis is and always will be a baseball city

so very true.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nov 6th.On Wednesday Gov Jay Nixon announced 60 day plan.

Meanwhile,Inglewood Mayor Butts met with Stan Kroneke.


----------



## Papageorgio

The troll doll is back at it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mayor Butts,reached via email this weekend,declined to confirm whether that meeting with kroneke took place....
NFL team could end up in LA by next season Rams front-runners - CBSSports.com
as usual,the lamesteam media conveinetly likes to keep people believing  that the raiders can move back forgetting to mention of course they wont get the votes from the majority of the owners who will never allow a davis owned family to bring the raiders to LA since they are pissed at AL for suing them to move to LA originally.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> two farts in a row from you pooper.hee hee



You know what is very interesting, is I put you on ignore and I cannot see your posts or that you even posted. 

Also you made comments in threads I started, while you stated I was on ignore. That is impossible, because when I put you on ignore, I could not see any threads you started. 

So when you post, someone farted, you would not know that I even posted, unles I was not on ignore.

So I guess that makes you a fucking liar. 

What an idiot you are.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here^

at the "17:00 mark" Jason Laconfora on the Rams claim that no talks with LA have occurred. "there have absolutely been....

Jason La Canfora Talks Nixon Press Conference on Rams insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife CBS Sports 920 Feature Interviews


----------



## Porker

Rams changed their Facebook Photo...I re-did it for them.  JUST GO KROENKE you lying bastard. Good thing you married up wasn't it? If not for 2015 then definitely for 2016. Good damn riddance.


----------



## Porker

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here^
> 
> at the "17:00 mark" Jason Laconfora on the Rams claim that no talks with LA have occurred. "there have absolutely been....
> 
> Jason La Canfora Talks Nixon Press Conference on Rams insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife CBS Sports 920 Feature Interviews


Who cares?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Porker said:


> Rams changed their Facebook Photo...I re-did it for them.  JUST GO KROENKE you lying bastard. Good thing you married up wasn't it? If not for 2015 then definitely for 2016. Good damn riddance.



that again is why I am getting my Rams back THIS year because that's how the majority of the Rams fans feel towards the Rams in st Louis,the same way you do.

Im sure you are aware that they have thrown in the towel down there knowing they are gone this year and have now gone from saying KEEP THE RAMS IN SAINT LOUIS,to SAINT LOUIS NEEDS TO HAVE AN NFL FOOTBALL TEAM not even mention the rams anymore.

they need to have an NFL football team alright,their real team,which is in Arizona.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

on Wednesday gov Jay Nixon announced 60 day plan,meanwhile,Inglewood mayor Butts met with Stan Kroneke.

"Inglewood Mayor says he has meeting scheduled with Rams owner Stan Kroneke" meeting was on wed,same day as Gov Nixons announcement.


----------



## Porker

9/11 inside job said:


> on Wednesday gov Jay Nixon announced 60 day plan,meanwhile,Inglewood mayor Butts met with Stan Kroneke.


Yeah Kroenke won't even answer his phone calls from these doofuses in St. Louis.  But it won't be this year, but 2016.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mayor Butts,reached via email this weekend,declined to confirm whether that meeting with Kroneke took place.

NFL team could end up in LA by next season Rams front-runners - CBSSports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Porker said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> on Wednesday gov Jay Nixon announced 60 day plan,meanwhile,Inglewood mayor Butts met with Stan Kroneke.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Kroenke won't even answer his phone calls from these doofuses in St. Louis.  But it won't be this year, but 2016.
Click to expand...

don't fall for the media spin,they're moving this year.the key dates to watch for are feb 15th when the expected announcement by the Rams  is made for relocation and then march 1st which is the relocation deadline,that date is when the owners will vote for the move.He will have no problem with  getting the 23 of the 31 votes.

Don't make the mistake most here have made actually thinking goodel is god and can dictate to the owners what to do.they ignore this fact  and it falls on deaf ears everytime  no matter how many times I repeat it which is "goodel is powerless to stop it."Its whats the owners vote on that matters and he will have no problem getting the 23 of the 31 votes needed for the move,they all want it to happen except spanos and maybe davis.

apparently people around here don't know what the word powerless means cause it just goes through one ear and out the other with them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Public money for an NFL stadium is a loser of an idea,both in LA and STL.

Editorial Stadium challenge Champ or chump or change News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Of course, there was no need to change the window is no one would be moving.  Now that relocation is becoming more likely, the changing of the window could be the clearest piece of evidence yet that a change of address is coming for at least one NFL team.

NFL may tighten relocation window limiting potential postseason distractions ProFootballTalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams owner Stan Kroenke has purchased 60 acres in Inglewood, near defunct Hollywood Park, and now is said to be negotiating to purchase the racetrack’s 300 acres.

L.A. talk should be concern for Bolts fans UTSanDiego.com Mobile


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bernie Miklasz rolls out of bed to tell STL fans not to worry,it's only leverage.... as long as STL comes up with....

Bernie video Rams owner pitting St. Louis against LA Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If Missouri were serious about keeping the Rams in the St Louis area why would they wait till early November to get a committee started when the team is going to make a decision in Feburary?

could not have said it better myself.

Look STL "still" owes millions from the move to STL in 94`, If they built a new Stadium then what about the ed dome? It's not even payed off yet.. LoL btw the "pink" elephant in the room is there's no money so plans for the Rams to stay is a nonsense they simply can't afford the team any longer..

There isn't even a chance Kroenke would stay, why would he? Stl fans wouldn't even Monday night football tickets vs the 9ers $10! The tickets were being sold for $10 for that nationally televised game.. what a joke.. new Stadium in Stl. Agahaa yea right! LA RAMS 2015`


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hey pooper,you should pm this to the man you need to get room with,disinfo agent kissmy.the agent who said kroneke was using his purchase for mere LEVERAGE.lol


I keep hearing the word "leverage" from STL residents. No. Sorry. Leverage would be the simple threat of moving the team. Buying land in LA large enough to build an NFL stadium is not called leverage. It's called step 1.

and step 2 is meeting with the mayor of Inglewood.
You don't buy 60 acres in LA, for leverage.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Is Stan satisfied with 60 acres or does he want ALL of hollywod park?

Kroenke Reportedly Trying to Buy Defunct Racetrack in Los Angeles Area insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams

"BILL REALLY BELIEVES THEY WILL BE GONE AFTER THIS YEAR."

ONE SAINT LOUIS SPORSTWRITER TALKING ABOUT FELLOW SAINT LOUIS SPORTSWRITER BILL MCCLELLEN.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"Longtime Kroneke watchers maintain the land issue,like NFL approval or political and environmental concerns..."

Will Stan Kroenke bring the Rams west - The Orange County Register


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If Kroenke wants to build a stadium somewhere in the region on his dime then great, otherwise thanks for the one Superbowl win in the last 20 years.

We Shouldn 8217 t Finance A New Stadium To Keep The Rams In St. LouisUrbanReviewSTL UrbanReviewSTL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

You hear stuff about them building a new stadium — all I know is the city, county and state have no money to make it happen," said Kim Tucci, vice chairman of the board for the CVC

Whats the  difference between the Rams playing in a new stadium in St. Louis and, say, Los Angeles?

Right around a billion dollars says John Vrooman, a Vanderbilt University economics professor and expert on sports economics.


Tackling Rams rumors Will they stay or will they go - St. Louis Business Journal

thats WHY the Rams are coming back to LA.


----------



## Toro

Chargers hint strongly at litigation to keep Rams out of L.A. ProFootballTalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> Chargers hint strongly at litigation to keep Rams out of L.A. ProFootballTalk


yep know all about this.Old news for me.Not going to happen.Kroneke only needs 23 of the 31 votes by the owners to move the team which he will get.The majority all want the move since the move to LA benefits them as well.they get relocation fees as well as much better exposure playing in LA the second biggest media market in the country.

The majority of them will vote for it because when the team moved out of LA,they voted 27-3 against the move out of LA to saint louis,they only later reversed their vote because the evil bitch owner who murdered her husband so she could get control of the team to move them,she then threatend to sue the NFL if they opposed it so they then caved in and reversed their vote voting in the majority to approve it.

I been saying this all along but it just goes through one ear and out the other with the saint louis apologists here that goodell is powerless to stop the move,Its what the owners vote for that matters and they are all in favor of it except idiot spanos and maybe mark davis.thats just two owners who will oppose the move.LA RAMS 2015.

The key dates to look for are feb 15th and march 1st. feb15 is when the announcement is expected to be made by The rams they are leaving and then on march 1st is when the owners vote for the move,its the relocation deadline.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"though the firm is not doing public outreach yet,it is getting its game plan in place.tick..tick...tick...

Fleishman plans message blitz to keep Rams in its hometown PR Week


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bernie assures fans that the LA rumors are just rumors and that it will be a long,long time before anything can play out....blah blah blah blah blah.....

BWB Ignore Rams Moving to LA Rumors


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"it doesn't have to be this way." Bernie is concerned with Stans likability in STL.

Bernie The challenge of improving Kroenke s image Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the team will not just need to have a new stadium, but a team that will sell out its games, be managed well and be "relevant to the community for generations to come."

NFL s L.A. future a high-stakes dance for 3 franchises


----------



## LA RAM FAN

How bad would it look if a team announced its intent to move right smack dab in the middle of the playoffs, creating all sorts of bad press and controversy and taking away from the most important time of the season in the NFL?
When you can simply avoid all that drama by moving the window.
To take it a step further, why would the NFL all of a sudden take a serious look at the timing of a team expressing relocation intent?

Oakland Raiders owner Mark Davis x201c Los Angeles is a great option x201d not for you it isn't mark,the owners wont approve your move.as always,the media leaves out those key details.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is why you wont ever see the raiders move.they are making way too much noise in Oakland about keeping them.half the fans in the stadium in  Oakland showed KEEP THE RAIDERS IN OAKLAND signs in the stands the last three games of the year.



Unlike LA fans,they are passionate about the Raiders.LA fans have passion when it comes to the Rams but not the raiders.Now the chargers MIGHT join the rams in a couple years cause their fans are being stupid,they are not making any noise about keeping them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA native and sports legend,Al Michaels of fan support in LA.

Al Michaels talks Hollywood Park the NFL in L.A. and Hollywood

And you point out, too, in the book, you watched the Rams play at the Coliseum with 100,000 people, and still there are augments about how L.A. can’t support an NFL team.
*
A:* I laugh when I read this crap about, “Oh, they’re out there always at the beach, surfing ...” Yeah, 14 million people are out there surfing on an autumn Sunday. It’s so silly and it’s always written by someone who doesn’t know L.A. When they say they didn’t support the Rams well, you know, the Coliseum was a pretty bad place to go to a game, and Anaheim Stadium was one of the ugliest pieces of garbage. It looked like Candlestick Park the way they took it from a baseball stadium and tried to make it into a football stadium. It was a terrible place. Just like Candlestick.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

from an Oakland raider fan-Cool man.we agree,the Raiders belong in Oakland,the Rams in LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

But good God almighty, man, you _have_ to address the looming move to Los Angeles. Say something, anything!

*10. They're moving.*
Shit.

Top 10 worst things about being a Rams fan ndash The Maneater


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Eric Dickerson figures his commute to Rams games is about to get a lot shorter.

Dickerson, though, is feeling pretty good about the team moving back to Los Angeles. He said he’s heard from several Rams officials, whom he wouldn’t name, that such a scenario is likely.

Hall of Famer Eric Dickerson says Rams will move back to Los Angeles wants Adrian Peterson in backfield - Vikings Now


----------



## LA RAM FAN

perhaps ESPN'S mortensons definition of fan support is 30th,29th,30th,31st,31st.lol

Mort Reports to Fast Lane - 101Sports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

No surprise here.

Legislative Support for Rams is Weak - Bill Reiboldt


----------



## LA RAM FAN

California here I come,right back where I started from.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

on stan kroenke's playlist as he flies out for games from saint louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ahh them california girls.man i wish i lived there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

another awesome california video.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM fans made their presence felt in san diego.They might soon get their team back.

Los Angeles Rams fans alive and well and their team might be coming home soon


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Before the game, with Rams owner Stan Kroenke and executive vice president Kevin Demoff standing in the vicinity of the team’s bench, the fans behind them loudly urged them to bring the team back to Southern California.

And as the second half began, the letters hanging on the railing behind the St. Louis bench were arranged thusly: “L-O-S A-N-G-E-L-E-S R-A-M-S.”

It was a hard message to miss.

Chargers win a tense battle for survival - The Orange County Register


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams beat wrtier jim thomas stopped by to speak to LA RAM fans before the game.appreciate a friendly voice from st louis.

LA Rams fans show up in droves Sports


----------



## Papageorgio

The Dallas Cowboys, the Washington Redskins, the San Francisco 49ers all have there work cutout for them this off season. 

Who do the Cowboys keep? Their all star WR or their all star RB?

What do the Redskins do with RG3?

How will a new coach effect the 49ers?

Lots,of questions.


----------



## Papageorgio

Interesting article on the Cowboys offseason, not going to be an easy one.

Decisions decisions Cowboys offseason is filled with uncertainty Dallas Morning News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It’s no secret that the Rams have had trouble filling The Dome with Rams fans for some time.

Are the Rams staying or going FOX2now.com


----------



## Papageorgio

So Kroenke is looking like a liar.

Bernie Stadium plan deserves a chance Sports



> I’m going to attempt to do everything that I can to keep the Rams in St. Louis. Just as I did everything that I could to bring the team to St. Louis in 1995. I believe my actions speak for themselves.”
> And … “There’s a track record. I’ve always stepped up for pro football in St. Louis. And I’m stepping up one more time.”
> 
> Finally, the kicker … “I’m born and raised in Missouri. I’ve been a Missourian for 60 years. People in our state know me. People know I can be trusted. People know I am an honorable guy.”



Lack of support? Not a winning record in 11 years. The worst record in the NFL in a five year stretch.

Amusing how some say they aren't supported, they were at 81% capacity this year, not bad for losers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

And as the second half began, the letters hanging on the railing behind the St. Louis bench were arranged thusly: “L-O-S A-N-G-E-L-E-S R-A-M-S.”

It was a hard message to miss.

Chargers win a tense battle for survival - The Orange County Register


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"one other thing we know,is that Rams fans have been very adamant about letting Kroneke know where they want the Rams to play.

"maybe the biggest impact for silent stan was in san diego.Estimated at about a third of the seats in the stadium filled with Rams fans.

"Estimated attendance 66,000. estimated Rams attendance: 20,000"

"Stan had to have noticed the cries from fans to move the Rams back.If you watched the game on tv,you certainly noticed the Rams fans in the crowd."

"with some fans having signs that read " Los Angeles Rams" spanning over multiple seats right behind the Rams bench. "

"Stan Kroenke lives in L.A."

"With about a third of the crowd "maybe more" being Rams fans yesterday."

St. Louis Rams fans takeover San Diego TruluvSports. com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NBC's Bob Costas weighs in on Rams to LA."But in all fairness,this is often a case of whose ox is getting gored.."

"it's just a matter of time.NFL sources have told me."

"if you're going to have something solid and concrete in st louis for them to keep them,then its going to be hard for them to move."
st louis has NOTHING solid and concrete,they are bankrupt.

"you have the chargers from the AFC to relocate,which makes sense.The Raiders would make absolutely no sense even though they are talking about it because they would be going back and forth."

Bob Costas Gives Thoughts on Rams Possibly Moving to LA insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams

costas nailed it. also the raiders have a deal for a new stadium thats nearly sealed,.whats holding it up is the politics between the city and the county."
I know you are reading this pooper so so much for you and fellow  troll rightwingers fantasy about the raiders coming back to LA.

plus he also forget to mention the owners are sore at the davis family for moving them to LA so they will never get 24 of the 31 votes from the owners needed.

LA is not a two team market,it was proven already, the Chargers should stay where they are at,$200 million is still owed on the Eddie Dome and St. Louis citizens are not going to pay for a new stadium when Kroenke already has the land and will pay for the stadium in LA,also the value of the franchise triples along with the bigger revenue streams being in the #2 market. The Rams are as good as gone.

this guy here nailed it.the NFL BETTER get wise in their foolish ideas about having TWO teams in LA cause LA is different than new York,they wil not support two teams.one like the rams yes,but another they will not so they better give up this foolishness of having anybody else there other than the rams.


also very interesting comments made there by Jason La canfora making the comparisons to what was going on in Minnesota to get a new stadium vs the Rams in LA poining how where in Minnesota,they demonstrated they were very active and passionate about keeping the Vikings there and not moving to LA constantly lobbying the city council and groups for funding and all.

that has been going on in Oakland as well also where you don't see ANY of that in st Louis going on,nobody showng they care at all,the fans OR the city so the rams are as good as gone.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this post here describes many of the USMB posters around here.lol

To all those trolls who like coming on this page,
The writing is on the wall. The way the NFL is reacting to these rumors and what Jerry Jones said shows that Kroenke is making a big move (of course they are a little upset, because Kroenke didn't give the NFL a heads up). And that is the Rams coming back to LA (Inglewood is in LA county FYI). The NFL may not want them to go this year, but it will happen. The process is happening before our eyes. It's just like LeBron going back home. Some people saw little signs that he was coming back and then eventually everyone saw his article where he announced his return to Cleveland. The little signs have already shown in the past 18-24 months. And now the writing is on the wall. The Rams and coming home.


Actually Matt, Kroenke did give the league a heads up on the City of Champions announcement two weeks ago. Grubman said so in a radio interview on STL radio this past week. So, the league knew about the deal.

He also reported it to RG and the league last year. Not only that Eric Grumman was the lead LA TASK FORCE along with the league and Jerry Jones LA STADIUM COMMITTEE. So connect all those dots St. Looserville.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gotta love Eric.

Several members of The Rams' Greatest Show on Turf era - including Kurt Warner and Isaac Bruce - were quoted last month in the St. Louis Post-Dispatch about their desire for the franchise to stay in St. Louis.



That sentiment is apparently not shared by former Rams running back Eric Dickerson, who starred for the Los Angeles Rams from 1983 to 1987. In fact, Dicker told the St. Paul Pioneer Press the Rams are as good as gone from St. Louis in his eyes.

“I believe they’re going to come back to L.A.,’’ Dickerson told the paper in a phone interview. “I’ve heard that from Rams people. All the things that I’ve heard is they’ll eventually come back to Los Angeles. It will be great for the Rams and for the guys who played in L.A. for them. And I don’t have to fly to St. Louis for games.’’

Dickerson said he doesn't know if the move will happen by next season, but that it's only a matter of time.

Eric Dickerson 8220 The perfect fit would be the Rams coming home to L.A. 8221 The Beast 980

my man Dickerson I REALLY like now even more so than I did back then the way he tells it like it is.Just like he said,the chargers belong in san diego,raiders belong in Oakland,and the rams belong in LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

future of Rams part 1.

The Future of the Rams and the St. Louis Stadium Situation Part 1 insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

future of Rams.part 2.

Rams Future and St. Louis Stadium Situation Part 2 insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"These folks clearly made the trip because they want their Rams to move back home.Stan Kroneke was on the..."

Cheering with your frenemies or what it was like as a St. Louis Rams fan in San Diego St. Louis Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

interesting read.

BEST FOR THE RAMS

By now, most of you have probably read the news spread across the front page of TST. As an outside fan, loyal to neither Los Angeles or St. Louis, I feel like I may have a somewhat unique perspective on this potential move than many other fans of the Rams.

As some of you know from reading comments I've posted, I was born and raised (and still live) in the state of Oregon. I have family in St. Louis, and attending a pre-season game in 1999 with them was the reason I became a Rams fan. In case you're wondering which game, it was the game against the Chargers where Trent Green was lost for the season. Other than family living there (and I have some extended family in L.A. as well), I have no ties to the city of St. Louis. I do, however, have a lot of love for the Rams.

I've seen a lot of posts calling Stan Kroenke a money hungry prick, or a son-of-a-bitch, and I've seen a lot of posts from people who grew up watching the L.A. Rams happy and excited that their team is (maybe) coming back. I haven't seen many posts from people who are examining the potential move from a rational standpoint, leaving emotions at the door. That isn't to say that your emotions aren't justified, but I think some rational examination is in order.

First and foremost, the NFL is a business. We as fans often lose sight of that. We tend to get attached to players, and often will get angry if a favorite player leaves our team to play for another team that offered more money, a better location, better chance at winning, etc. The opposite is sometimes true as well: we get disappointed or angry when our favorite team lets a fan favorite walk because of money. But, as much as we are loathe to admit it, this game, first and foremost, is about making money.

From a business standpoint, a move to L.A. is the smartest possible move that any owner in the NFL could possibly make, maybe ever. Why? Well, Business Insider recently examined Forbes franchise value list, and noticed a trend: the most valuable teams, by and large, play in the largest TV markets. New York, Dallas, Chicago, these are the most valuable teams in the league. There are a few teams that go against the grain, New England chief among them, but, for the most part, franchise value is intrinsically tied to what TV market that team plays in. Business Insider concluded that, while a stadium may cost Kroenke upwards of $1 billion, he would see his franchise nearly double in value, simply by relocating to a top 5 TV market. Moving to Los Angeles is a good money move. It's a savvy business move.

But, you might say, won't it alienate the fans? Yes, it might. And rightfully so. As football fans, we identify with our teams. "We won the game against so and so on Sunday" is a common phrase among ALL football fans. We feel as though we are a part of the team. So what happens when that team relocates, and we were fans because they were the local team? We feel less connected. In some cases, we refuse to root for the team we became so attached to because they aren't the local team anymore. And that's okay. Even with fans who feel rejected, and dejected, at the thought of a move, the team is, financially, better off. New fans, in a new market, are going to be excited at the prospect of having a home team to root for. The old fans of the team who aren't located near the team are going to stick with the team. Some of the fans will stick with the team even after the move, because they're still the Rams. All, or most will buy new merchandise, Los Angeles Rams merchandise, which makes the team, and owner, money. So again, moving the team is a smart financial move no matter how you spin it. A good example is when the Rams moved from L.A. to St. Louis in 1995. The Rams were new in town, they were terrible, and nobody cared that they were terrible. The excitement of having an NFL franchise in town helped sell out the stadium every week, and merchandise sales were fantastic. Even if the team isn't a great product on the field, the team will financially be successful, at least for a few seasons, after a move.

So what about from a neutral fan's standpoint? Will the team be better in Los Angeles than in St. Louis? Probably, and there are a couple of reasons for that. The other professional sports leagues have proven time and time again that often, when a free agent is deciding between two similar contract offers, it's all about location. Desirable free agents are easier to attract when you have an attractive location. A new, shiny, state-of-the-art stadium is a big part of that.

Professional football players are, at their core, just like you or me. Given the option to live somewhere where the weather is almost always nice, where the beach is a short drive away, or a location where the weather isn't ideal, where the beach isn't an option, which location would you choose? I'd go for the beach every time. Better yet, given the option to work in an office building that is badly in need of repairs, or a brand new shiny office building in a great location, which one are you going to choose? I'll choose the new building every time.

Lets not kid ourselves. The Rams have a difficult time attracting free agents, and seemingly have for quite some time. I'd be willing to bet that part of that is due to the location (St. Louis is a baseball city, first and foremost), but most of it, in all likelihood, is due to WHERE the Rams play their games. Playing on a turf surface, with a little padding on top of concrete, tends to shorten careers. Knees, ankles, shoulders all wear down faster hitting that turf than they would on natural sod. The free agents that the Rams do tend to attract are either on the downsides of their career, and signing what will probably be their last big deal (Jake Long, Scott Wells), or they are guys who were massively overpaid, and/or familiar with the coach (Langford, Cook). Even home-grown talent like Rodger Saffold preferred to sign with the Raiders, the one team consistently WORSE than the Rams. The only reason he ended up back in St. Louis is a failed physical. I have to think at least part of that was because he was looking at ways to lengthen his career.

Bottom line, as an impartial, outside observer loyal to the Rams, regardless of where they decide to play, a move to Los Angeles isn't a bad thing. From a business standpoint, and from an improving the team standpoint, the Rams are better off in Los Angeles. Many of you will stop following the Rams if or when that move happens, and I understand why, but when you take emotions out of it, this potential move is a positive.
Small_turfshowtimes.com.minimal
More from Turf Show Times

2015 NFL Mock Draft: Kiper Mocks A New Tackle To Rams
2015 Rams Mock Draft: Take One
The Rams' All-Time 53-Man Roster


----------



## LA RAM FAN

from st Louis sports writer bill McClellan-GET THE RAMS THE HELL OUT OF THERE NOW!!!!!

comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rams future in st louis part 3 of 3.

Rams Future and St. Louis Stadium Situation Part 3 insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rebuttals to shane greys Rams future in st louis article.


No disrespect to shane ...... but the rams are definitely moving and the truth will come out January 28th and February 15th. Why would kroenke stay if people not coming to the rams game and its obvious on tv. If he move to LA he will make alot more money their. Plus the rams will get national attention for the fact it is LA. We know the truth what happen In LA and why it did t work out. C'mon now that was all Georgia frontiers for destroying the fan base. The rams will get respect in sports if they move back. LA is ready bye bye st.louis. good luck in the future

Still on old shit I see ok. You talking about the attendance from 92 thru 94 when we already knew georgia frontier was tryna get her sweetheart deal. Yeah ok. Maryland said fuck no! Baltimore said fuck no! And here come st.louis that was stupid enough to give her that now look it back fire. Talk about we lost two franchise? Ok you lost the cardinals now about to lose the rams so what now?

1) The NFL is considered a non-profit tax-exempt organization.
2) Every NFL team except San Diego, Oakland and St. Louis have restored, new or in the process of building a new stadium. Other's like Jacksonville and Miami are either under leases they can't get out of or are planning new stadiums.
3) When you consider the NFL is a non-profit tax-exempt entity, it's all about LOCATION, LOCATION, LOCATION! Regardless of what you say/write regarding relocation fees, taxes from one state to another (which is irrelevant when you AGAIN understand the NFL is a non-profit tax-exempt entity) and leverage a franchise will increase in value if/when a move is made to L.A.
4) The theory that L.A. as leverage is till alive is wrong for the simple reason that 29 of the 32 NFL teams......well.....see point number 2. Also, continuing to use L.A. a...s leverage and not moving there keeps the 32 owners from reaping the financial benefits one or two teams would bring to each of the 32 owners who comprise the NFL. Regardless of relocation fees - and every owner knows there will be one - what they pay goes right back in their pockets considering each of the 32 owners is the NFL.
5) The NFL is considered a non-profit tax-exempt organization. What each owner is taxed on is if they sign individual sponsorship deals - such as Jerry Jones.
6) The NFL is a non-profit tax exempt organization.
7) At some point the league is going to return to L.A. It won't be with expansion as Gooddell and the rest of the league-owners have said time and time again because the money-pie gets smaller for each owner if you split 34 ways instead of 32 ways.
8) One last point....THE NFL IS A NON-PROFIT TAX-EXEMPT ORGANIZ

Getting real with relocation fees. Your assumptions are way off. There is no requirement for a relocation fee and basing it on expansion fee figures is not realistic.. If there is a fee it will be based on support or lack of it. It is just a bribe to the owners to approve the move. If there is significant support the fee would be low. A move of a team to LA increases revenue for the league and for the individual clubs that play that team. If you look at the Rams the average ticket price would more than double by moving to LA . The visiting team share of the gate receipts is 40% so the teams in the divisions revenue would more than double by playing the Rams in LA not even factoring in the tickets that the Rams currently purchase that is deducted from the shared revenue. Next point on leverage is partially correct. ...The main fault is that LA is just the latest market that has been used. In the 80's it was Indy and Phoenix. When teams moved to those markets it shifted to St Louis and Baltimore then to Cleveland and LA. When LA gets a team other markets will be the leverage, Portland, San Antonio, London of if it's the Rams St Louis. When it comes to expansion. Fees are always set much higher because the new owners will pay up to become part of the league. The owners would rather have the increased revenues today and over the next 10 or so years as opposed to a possible expansion that may never happen. How many of the current owners will still own their team in ten or twenty years and a fair amount of them won't be alive. Expansion is a non starter on many fronts because it's all about current revenue and if you look at the structure you need 8 teams to keep parity.

Shane Gray you are using assumptions. The NFL has expanded in the past but there is no guarantee that it will happen or even work in the future. How many teams do you want 36, 38, 40 there is a point where there just isn't enough talent to field a team. Where did you get that there isn't support for relocation. The reports have stated that both the finance and stadium committees both fully support relocation to LA. The NFL wants 2 teams in LA with in the next 2 years. Expansion isn't happening so 2 existing teams will go. How can you say 1 billion for a relocation when the league hasn't had teams pay anything for relocation in the past. Plus if an owner wants to move there is nothing the league or a city can do to stop it. Eminent domain like Baltimore tried or suing the team all have failed. The league rules are called guidelines that can be change so forcing a team to abide them will most likely fail.

In 1995 Frontiere paid a relocation fee of $46 million which due to inflation would be $71.5 million. The Raiders had their relocation fee waived since they were never approved to. I've to L.A. 
I keep hearing how cost prohibitive this relocation fee is going to be for Kroenke. However, I don't see any hard data to support any kind of number.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I like what amy trask says here.the fact she says she is not convinced it will be two teams and the fact she has been spot on saying it will be sooner than later,makes me believe it will be just the rams like it SHOULD be.

Amy Trask 8216 We Will See A Team In Los Angeles 8217 The Morning Show 8211 CBS Sports Radio


----------



## LA RAM FAN

kroneke meeting with Inglewood mayor.

The Monday Morning Scrappy Utilityman insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife McKernan


----------



## LA RAM FAN

FIVE REASONS WHY THE ST LOUIS RAMS ARE COMING TO TINSELTOWN.

NFL In Los Angeles 5 Reasons Why The St. Louis Rams Are Coming To Tinsletown


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NEWSY SPORTS

is the NFL returning to LA?

Is the NFL finally returning to L.A. www.wftv.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RAMS REGARDED AS FAVORITES TO MOVE TO LA.

Rams are regarded as the favorites to move to L.A. ProFootballTalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

followup with stan meeting Inglewood mayor.

Morning Ram-blings The Chargers Rams and L.A. - ESPN


----------



## LA RAM FAN

st louis native joe buck is butthurt the rams are leaving.lol.

I’ve heard from people in the league that I respect, who have power in the league, that it is just a matter of time. That Stan Kroenke’s plan is to go to LA. That is not groundbreaking or earth shattering news. I’m really disappointed in Stan Kroenke.”

a reflection of the ownership that really is not invested in having a team here.” said Joe Buck.

Joe Buck slams Rams owner Stan Kroenke for LA move rumors praises Dave Peacock FOX2now.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

well Kansas city,if you so worried about losing the governors cup,then you should file a lawsuit against the bidwells for moving the cardinals to Arizona.duh.

Kansas City watches with interest as St. Louis fears losing the Rams for want of a stadium deal The Kansas City Star


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rose bowl can support ONE NFL team,not two says ESPN sports writer.

Rose Bowl can support one NFL team on interim basis not two - CBSSports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Love how this sports guy backpeddled to try and cover up the planned announcement of the Rams coming back to LA on feb15th.lol.

Apple - QuickTime - Download

https://cbsfwbam.files.wordpress.com/2014/12/jeanne-nfl.mp3
she was telling the truth actually here and that guy above was trying to keep a lid on it.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

audios of st Louis media talking about how they expect kronek to move.whats funny is they been calling people like me who been saying for the past year they are leaving,saying we live in a fantasyland,change of tune obviously.lol

Monday s Show Audio - Not As User Friendly insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife The Morning After presented by Ryan Kelley with Tim McKernan Doug Vaughn and Jim Hayes Weekdays from 7A-10A on CBS Sports 920


----------



## LA RAM FAN

pre game stay in Oakland signs from Oakland fans.

RaiderClips 11-20-14 TNF Pregame Carr R... YourSports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the big 550 KTRS in st louis roundtable discusson with speaker of the house john diel,attorney ducker and chad...

the writing is on the wall fro them.lol- i would like to think we could work something out but I'm not very optimisitic.

Will Rams Find a Deal with St. Louis KTRS St Louis News and Talk Radio The Big 550 AM


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Yes, St. Louis, we feel your pain. Sort of. Just not enough to lift a finger to stop the repossession.

Small crowds. Struggles on the field. And rumors, almost daily, about the home team’s future destination.

Hey, St. Louis? We’ve been there.

What that Missouri city is experiencing now, as rumors of the Rams’ relocation (re-relocation?) to Los Angeles, continue, is exactly what the team’s Southern California fan base experienced in 1993 and ’94, during the last stages of the team’s 49-year tenure in Los Angeles/Anaheim.

RAMS History is repeating itself - Press Enterprise


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Los Angeles mayor claims NFL's return to the city is 'highly likely' next year

Los Angeles mayor claims NFL s return to the city is highly likely next year Shutdown Corner - Yahoo Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

murdering BITCH!!!!!!

Did you guys Know this;Death and ensuing controversy

While swimming at Golden Beach, Florida, Rosenbloom drowned on April 2, 1979. He was 72. Though Dr. Joseph H. Davis, the Dade County coroner, stated, "there is not one scintilla of reason to believe this is anything other than an unfortunate accident," a PBS Frontline documentary called "An Unauthorized History of the NFL" suggested that Rosenbloom, a known gambler, may have been murdered, causing conspiracy theorists to qu...estion the case.[15]

The final conclusion was that Carroll, who had been one of the first heart bypass patients, had suffered a heart attack while swimming. Witnesses at the scene and the Miami coroner's office and the Miami chief of police confirmed this finding.[16]

After Rosenbloom's death, his second wife, Georgia Frontiere, inherited a 70% ownership stake in the Los Angeles Rams. Rosenbloom's five children inherited the other 30%.[17][18]

Frontiere's inheritance came as a surprise to many fans (though not to close friends and family)[17] who thought Steve Rosenbloom, the former owner's son from a previous marriage and the Rams' vice-president, would take a leadership role in the team's management. It was not a surprise to close friends and family because Rosenbloom was trying to take advantage of the widow's tax exemption. There was a draft of Rosenbloom's will was also to be changed so the team would be left to his son Steve, however, it was never executed.[19] Over 900 people attended Rosenbloom's memorial service, including 15 NFL owners, sportscaster Howard Cosell, the entire Rams organization and actors Warren Beatty, Kirk Douglas


----------



## LA RAM FAN

director of bring back the LA RAMS.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

After the St. Louis Rams versus San Diego Chargers game last Sunday, a message was clearly made to the NFL and Rams current owner, Stan Kroenke: The Rams belong in Los Angeles. The Rams need to return as soon as possible, which could be as soon as next season. According to Rams beat writer for the St. Louis Post-Dispatch Jim Thomas, the Chargers sold over 20,000 tickets for Los Angeles-based Rams fans during the Chargers-Rams game this Sunday. Once Sunday came, the Los Angeles-based fans definitely didn’t disappoint. With Qualcomm Stadium filled with over 40 percent Rams fans, those in attendance succeeded in making a statement. -

Over the past couple years, opposing teams’ fans have taken over the Edward Jones Dome, which has been quite the embarrassment for Rams fans. -thats why stan wants out of that dump in st louis.

Daily 49er Rams should move to L.A.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

For a few years now, I’ve been warning that all signs pointed to the likelihood that the St. Louis Rams would bolt out of town at the earliest opportunity.

The Rams played in L.A. for longer than the Rams and Big Red played here combined.

The Sky Is Falling Again - St. Louis Magazine


----------



## LA RAM FAN

where the true Rams fans are.

Rams 8217 fans show support in effort to keep team in St. Louis CBS St. Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Most other proposals that would bring the NFL to Los Angeles rely on whoever is building a stadium owning at least a significant piece of a team.

Anschutz leads AEG s new charge - SportsBusiness Daily SportsBusiness Journal SportsBusiness Daily Global


----------



## LA RAM FAN

On ‘The Home Team’ this morning, Jeanne Zelasko reported that she had been making calls in regards to an NFL team coming to Los Angeles and found out that AEG (who is currently working on the downtown Farmer’s Field location outside of Staples Center) has been working to hire a Public Relations person to handle an NFL team that could start the process of moving to L.A. in February 2015.”

The St Louis Rams are facing increasing rumors the franchise will be moving back to it's former home in Los Angeles.
Read more at St. Louis Rams Rumor Los Angeles Relocation Odds Grow As AEG Hires Staff For Expected Move

thats what I been saying forever,that just like the link talked about,on feb15th two weeks after the superbowl,the rams will announce their intentions to move back to LA.it just goes through one ear and out the other with people around here though even with the links i post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

About an hour prior to kickoff Kroenke and Chargers owner Dean Spanos were having a conversation near the Rams bench. Rams fans from L.A. began chanting “Bring them home, Stan!” and “L.A. Rams!” He heard every chant.

Rams fans from L.A. take over San Diego 8217 s Qualcomm Stadium wanting team back On Any Given Sports Day


----------



## LA RAM FAN

According to Glazer, the thought throughout league circles is that the Rams are the surest bet to go back to the City of Angels.

According to Glazer, Los Angeles is "closer than ever" to having a franchise.

Glazer Los Angeles closer than ever to having NFL teams FOX Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I think the Rams ought to pack their bags and I'll give them a plane ticket back to L.A."

Rams gesture sparks fiery protest


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Currently, the period for applying for relocation runs from January 1 through February 15.  The revised policy would shrink the period to February 2 through February 15.

Relocation application window likely will be narrowed this week ProFootballTalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

All sources are excellent, and all feel confident about Rams, but a whole lot of debate as to the AFC team in the mix


----------



## LA RAM FAN

think we are getting pretty close to losing them,” said Bob Chandler, a long-time sports broadcaster and former voice of the Padres. “Los Angeles is trying to get two teams. The first is the Rams, and then it will be between the Raiders and the Chargers.

Sunday could be Chargers 8217 last home game FOX5 San Diego San Diego news weather traffic sports from KSWB


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams fans are hoping Thursday night`s prime time game is not the final prime time game for the NFL in St. Louis.

A few Rams fans from the Los Angeles area joined the tailgaters. Nick Nichols grew up an L.A. Rams fan. He says the buzz back home is the Rams will return to California.

“We came here to bring my team back,” said Nichols. “The talk of the town is they`re moving.”

Rams fans wonder if this will be last prime time game at the Dome FOX2now.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

With most teams now playing in shiny, modern stadiums, it is time for LA to gets it team.

Why The Time Is Right For An NFL Team In Los Angeles - Forbes


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I’ll ask again: Is playing in Santa Clara at all an option for you?

-DAVIS: No. I give them all the credit in the world for getting a stadium built in Santa Clara, but that’s just not Raider territory. Not going to happen. I don’t believe in it.

as I've said before,if  mark davis said he wouldnt share levi stadium with the niners,then WHY would he want to move to LA and share with kroneke? lol

Kawakami Mark Davis on Reggie McKenzie the Oakland and LA stadium situations and a tiny bit on Jim Harbaugh


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"talk about a team finally going there is simply too lous to ignore.The financial gain is good enough to make L.A. a goldmine."


----------



## LA RAM FAN

With the Edward Jones Dome in need of renovation and attendance consistently near the bottom of the NFL, Kroenke plans on moving the team back to its former home even if he has to wait until 2016 to do so, according to La Canfora:

...even if a move to LA does not occur by the start of next season, it is seen as a forgone conclusion that some team is playing in the Rose Bowl on an interim basis by 2016 while a new stadium is being constructed.

Raiders Rams eyeing Los Angeles for 2015 NFL season per report


----------



## LA RAM FAN

after a wek of articles of teams of the rams and other teams "racing" to get to Los Angeles,now there is a stadium situation...

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/12/15/s...ngeles-in-2015-.html?ref=sports&_r=2&referrer


----------



## LA RAM FAN

stan kroneke has been pretty adamant about not wanting to fund a stadium by himself,in st louis it would appear as he might have to.In L.A,he would have a lot of help from the city.

some people may think that just because the NFL relocation rule states that a team must exhaust all options to stay in their current community that the Rams wouldnt be able to make a move.

well make no mistake about it,while this is writeen down,thi is still the NFL.and the NFL does what the NFL wants. If they decided that having the Rams in LA would be the best thing for them,then the rams are moving to LA.

NFL Rams Chargers Raiders still in LA talk TruluvSports. com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"whichever team ultimately moves,they're going to piss off some city.so they have to decide what city they want to piss off.

New York Times Ken Belson Talks Dave Peacock Story on Edmonds McKernan and Moe insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams


This clown is speculating. Tell Mr. Belson, what NFL Owner owns 60 acres of land in LA right now? Kroenke! What team is the least valued franchise in the NFL right now? The Rams! What team makes the least profit in the NFL right now? The Rams! What team is next to dead last in attendance right now? The Rams! What will moving to LA do for the Rams franchise value? Double or triple it! What team has 50 years of history in LA? The Rams! Which market is the 2nd largest media Market in the nation? Peacock and St Louis do not own one bit of land in St Louis. St Louis and the state of Missouri still pay millions of dollars annually on the Edward Jones dome and will for another 10 or 11 years. Considering Mr. Kroenke's history and what a successful business man he is do you really believe he's not going to move to LA? Georgia Frontiere threatened litigation against the league in 1995 if they did not allow her move. Don't you think Kroenke could do the same?
well said rebuttal to this.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

So how much sense does it make to move a team _into_ a facility that has been a baseball-only stadium for more than a half-century?

That would be zero.

NFL Considers Dodger Stadium As Temporary Site


----------



## LA RAM FAN

So how much sense does it make to move a team _into_ a facility that has been a baseball-only stadium for more than a half-century?

That would be zero.


NFL Considers Dodger Stadium As Temporary Site


----------



## LA RAM FAN

well,fat bernie is just irritated that there is such an over reaction to all of this....

Bernie There s other teams in line for Los Angeles - 101Sports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It’s great news,” Mayor Kevin Faulconer said Tuesday night. “The Chargers belong right here in San Diego. I’m looking forward to working productively with them on a solution, and I’m confident we can achieve one together -- and one the public will support.”

Chargers staying in San Diego for 2015 UTSanDiego.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

from our fat friend bernie-"if a legitimate new stadium plan comes together here,the NFL is not going to let the Rams leave....blah blah blah,blah....

BWB Rams Future in St. Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

And in 1950, the Rams became the first team to televise all of their games. The list goes on and on.

cool beans.

1950 Rams Offense Has Stood The Test Of Time - Football.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

another turn on the rollercoaster ride.Until someone goes ON THE RECORD,a rumor is just a rumor.funny we never heard this come out of goodels MOUTH.

Roger Goodell tells teams that NFL won t approve Los Angeles relocation for 2015 season - ESPN Los Angeles


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh,so now we are to believe that it wasnt goodel who made the call,it was the decision of ALL THREE TEAMS to.lol

Decision to delay L.A. relocation came from teams technically ProFootballTalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here's another good one.more of these "sources" say now the chargers AND raiders will be sharing a stadium.lol.

Source Chargers and Raiders to L.A. in 2016 The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bernie.Nixon outlines stadium priorities.lol

Bernie Nixon has faith in plan to keep Rams here Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams COO kevin demoff talks before the game against the giants and also the future of the Rams in st Louis.

nothing concrete that works.lol

Sports On A Sunday Morning Doug Armstrong Kevin Demoff Kim Anderson Patty Viverito Paul Dottino Bob Ramsey Dan McLaughlin CBS St. Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

pretty much the final nail in the coffin on the rams staying in st louis.lol

there's some thought that the bonds could be refinanced and flipped toward a new facility without the need....

The message couldn’t be more clear: Stan Kroenke doesn’t need St. Louis. Moving the team to a new stadium in Los Angeles could double or triple the value of his asset. The smart play (to use a phrase not normally associated with the Rams) is to move to L.A.

Editorial The Silence of the Rams and Nixon s secret plan News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

another year gone by,and another year that the Rams rank at the bottom of NFL attendance.second year in a row ranking 31st of out 32 teams.

2014 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gotta love hearing it from the horses mouth.rams are clear front runners.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Effort to keep Rams here is comical News

Kroenke plans stadium in California turning Rams into lame ducks Sports

Newest NFL-in-L.A. story would be groundbreaking if ground was broken - LA Times

Missouri officials will fight for Rams but not in a bidding war News

STLtoday.com bull View topic - Statement from Peacock and Blitz 

STLtoday.com bull View topic - Got this email after asking about rams future.


BWB Are the Rams Los Angeles-Bound 

Inglewood mayor talks LA stadium

St. Louis responds to Kroenke 8217 s stadium construction plans ProFootballTalk

Insider Buzz Kroenke Says Rams Are Moving to LA with or Without NFL s Approval Bleacher Report

http://abc30.com/sports/la-stadium-plans-going-forward/462753/

Rams Taking Steps Toward L.A. Leap - ESPN Video - ESPN

NFL stadium in Inglewood could mean a billion dollars 40 000 jobs - LA Times

STLtoday.com bull View topic - Hearsay I got news.


Dave Helling Possible St. Louis Rams move another headache for Jay Nixon The Kansas City Star The Kansas City Star

Bernie in denial as always.
Can St. Louis keep the Rams Bernie Miklasz discusses Kroenke s plans on The Fast Lane - 101Sports.com

Rams should be in L.A. not St. Louis - Independent Mail

Miklasz on Rams I don t even want to cover this team next year. - 101Sports.com

Rams Owner Stan Kroenke s Inglewood Plan Is Best Chance For NFL In L.A. ThePostGame

The Press Box 1 06 15 insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife The Press Box with Frank Cusumano presented by Lindenwood University - Weekdays from 10A-12P on CBS Sports 920

Bernie Fisher not Schotty is the problem Sports

Woody Paige on L.A. stadium plans Philip Anschutz never gets beat 

Los Angeles Rams has a nice ring to it NewsOK.com

Bernie Don t be mad at Los Angeles Sports

Rams put Missouri Gov. Jay Nixon in a precarious spot The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore

Rams back in L.A. Oh the horror of years past - LA Times


----------



## Papageorgio

Rams staying in St. Louis this year L.A. moves forward with stadium - St. Louis Business Journal

Just as I said it would happen. This was decided by the NFL in December.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Connell Blame the lease not the owner for Rams fiasco

Rams are snubbing St. Louis ProFootballTalk

Project for NFL stadium in Los Angeles going forward - ESPN Los Angeles

Rams Owner Stan Kroenke s Inglewood Plan Is Best Chance For NFL In L.A. ThePostGame

Insider Buzz Kroenke Says Rams Are Moving to LA with or Without NFL s Approval Bleacher Report

Stan Kroenke s Los Angeles Stadium Plan Could Reshape the NFL Forever Bleacher Report

Sen. Isadore Hall offers legislative help for Inglewood stadium proposal - LA Times

Is Kroenke interested in a new stadium in St. Louis FOX2now.com

Kroenke may not have the votes to move and he may not need them ProFootballTalk

How will LA fans react to a losing team ESPNLA Host Marcellus Wiley tells The Fast Lane. - 101Sports.com

Strauss Kroenke s plans open old wounds Sports

Nixon No 8216 Shake Down 8217 to Keep Rams in Town CBS St. Louis

St. Louis Rams perhaps step toward L.A. and that raises questions - LA Times

Local leaders preparing to make Rams pitch

Bernie What are Rams fans supposed to do now Sports

Hoped-for Oakland stadium in mix for Bay Area Olympic bid - SFGate

Farmers Field could go way of other L.A. stadium plans


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Latest Thoughts on Stan Kroenke the Rams and the NFL in St. Louis insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams

Sports Consultant Marc Ganis Talks Funding Stadium on the Hollywood Casino Press Box insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife CBS Sports 920 Feature Interviews

The Press Box 1 06 15 insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife The Press Box with Frank Cusumano presented by Lindenwood University - Weekdays from 10A-12P on CBS Sports 920

New St. Louis NFL stadium plans revealed in Friday briefing FOX2now.com

NFL in LA Rams To Be Moving Back to LA after SuperBowl SouthLA

Get Ready St. Louis NFL Stadium Plans to be Unveiled Today CBS St. Louis


The Press Box 1 06 15 insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife The Press Box with Frank Cusumano presented by Lindenwood University - Weekdays from 10A-12P on CBS Sports 920

Latest Thoughts on Stan Kroenke the Rams and the NFL in St. Louis insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams

Bernie Is St. Louis in or out as an NFL market Sports

Bernie The immediate impact of Kroenke s bold move Sports

Bernie What are Rams fans supposed to do now Sports

Kroenke faces rough road out of town Sports

Rams don 8217 t have much to say about St. Louis stadium proposal ProFootballTalk

Rams are snubbing St. Louis ProFootballTalk

John Darkow on Stan Kroenke and the Rams Football Team - Columbia Daily Tribune Columbia Missouri Darkow Cartoons

Stadium proposals in Los Angeles St. Louis don t guarantee Rams - ESPN

Support timing key to Rams plan Sports

Hollywood Land Company Announces Plan to Build World-Class Sports Complex In Inglewood

In St. Louis Rams fans seem resigned to losing football team - LA Times

Feldman If the NFL turns its back on St. Louis now it s a complete fraud KMOV.com St. Louis

St. Louis Rams Fans React To Riverfront Stadium Proposal Watch the video - Yahoo News


State funding for NFL stadium faces resistance in legislature - Pulaski County Mirror Missouri News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Californians Rejoice 2016 Will Be The Year The NFL Returns To LA

Support timing key to Rams plan Sports

New stadium plan could keep Rams in St. Louis -- if that s what the NFL wants FOX Sports

St. Louis should pay 0 for the NFL s Rams - MarketWatch

Video NBC Southern California

Chargers hint strongly at litigation to keep Rams out of L.A. ProFootballTalk

Are the Rams moving to Los Angeles We asked them The Beast 980

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/14/s...is-dismayed-by-jerry-joness-remarks.html?_r=1

Jones says Kroenke has the right to move Sports

Kroenke s Plan Is Best Chance for NFL in LA Leigh Steinberg

USC Coliseum likely choice to house NFL team Daily Trojan

Will taxes fund new stadium You decide News

St. Louis should let the Rams move to Los Angeles - Vox

Rams Staying or Leaving The Arguments for Both Sides - 101Sports.com

PodcastOne The Dan Patrick Show on PodcastOne

San Diego mayor promises to keep Chargers from moving to Los Angeles - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL exec St. Louis must build new stadium to keep NFL News

Former Raiders CEO Amy Trask Talks Stan Kroenke Rams Future and Stadium Proposal insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife CBS Sports 920 Feature Interviews

St. Louis going out of the NFL business - Claibs Call - Mobile Adv

Chargers Respond to Mayor s Proposal for Another City Task Force San Diego Chargers

Dick Vermeil on if Rams Move Would Affect STL Legacy - 101Sports.com

Investors have every right to make money on Inglewood stadium deal The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore

NFL executive Eric Grubman talks St. Louis Rams relocation - ESPN

Jerry Jones gets a call from Goodell over comments on Rams move ProFootballTalk

St. Louis mayor Stadium plan will make it difficult for Kroenke s Rams to leave - Denver Business Journal


We don't want to have a team that gets itself in a situation where it has to file an application and go through a process where at the end of the day it could wind up being a lame duck, or even worse, having to go back to a city it attempted to move from." - Pittsburgh

Californians Rejoice 2016 Will Be The Year The NFL Returns To LA

We don't see any reason why it shouldn't be 2015, but we appreciate the sentiments and kind thoughts...

Breaking down the potential St. Louis Rams stadium proposal - ESPN
The Peacock-Blitz plan expect Stan Kroenke and the Rams to contribute $200-250 themselves, and then seek a $200 million loan from the NFL's G4 program. The G4 loan money is just that, A LOAN, that Kroenke would have to repay to the NFL. What a deal!

L.A. stadium moves eyed from San Diego UTSanDiego.com

Bernie Stadium plan deserves a chance Sports

Photos from Bring Back the Los Angeles... - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook

Photos from Bring Back the Los Angeles... - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook

Connell Blame the lease not the owner for Rams fiasco

Bernie St. Louis gets an unfair rap for NFL support Sports

Stan Kroenke finishes what he starts will finish line be in L.A. - LA Times

Assessing The Merits Issues With Proposed Stadium Along St. Louis Riverfront - Forbes

Inglewood recalls Lakers apos years at Forum remains wary of Rams apos plan - LA Times

Hollywood Park developers ready to build football stadium without team - LA Times

LA Times Nathan Fenno Talks In-Depth Article on Stan Kroenke insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife CBS Sports 920 Feature Interviews

How to Tell If Your Team Is About to Leave You Forever VICE Sports

Mike Matheny Discusses Rams Stadium Saga FOX2now.com

Readers sound off Kroenke is a bloodless owner Sports

Bernie Kroenke isn t the real issue Sports

Top 10 Reasons the St. Louis Rams Should Move to Los Angeles - TheSportster

NFL has talked to USC about using the Coliseum The Beast 980

Buck says there s hope for St. Louis NFL efforts Entertainment

Editorial A new football stadium requires a vote News

Battle Lines Are Being Drawn Over Public Funding for New St. Louis Stadium - St. Louis Magazine

Ryan St. Louis Should Very Very Worried About Losing Rams insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fans could fill revenue gap for stadium News

Gallagher Is the north riverfront the right place for the Rams Business

Nicklaus Kroenke loves real estate and that s the one thing St. Louis isn t offering Business

Missouri lawmakers shaky on Rams proposal - The Missouri Times

Bernie Jones speaks up for Kroenke again Sports

Rams owner s stadium plan pushes NFL closer to L.A. return - NFL.com

Inglewood stadium plan garners 20 000 signatures - LA Times

Is the NFL quietly applauding Kroenke 8217 s LA plan 8211 Breer Audio Rams News Now 

Petition submitted for vote on Los Angeles NFL stadium - ESPN Los Angeles
Could the Chargers exercise their escape clause - KUSI News - San Diego CA

St. Louis Rams take next steps in possible move to L.A. - The Orange County Register

NFL officials reportedly excited about Stan Kroenke 8217 s plan for Los Angeles-area stadium - The Washington Post


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Thundering Herd - ESPN

Bernie More twists in the Rams-LA game Sports

Sunday Night Football s Cris Collinsworth Talks Chargers Stadium NBC 7 San Diego

Poll St. Louis likely voters overwhelmingly oppose Rams stadium bailout Missouri Alliance for Freedom

Apple - QuickTime - Download


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bill would require extra step for new stadium

St. Louis should be wary of giving in to the Rams. SportsonEarth.com Will Leitch Article

 Spectacular effort would be needed to keep Rams CVC chairman says News

The Beast 980 The Beast 980

Apple - QuickTime - Download

Relocation Rumblings Or Relocation Reality

The Thundering Herd - ESPN

colin cowherds podcast.talks about Rams coming back to LA.must hear.starts at 56:45 mark.

5 reasons Rams are absolutely gone

New stadium should be enough for Kroenke


----------



## LA RAM FAN

even the st louis media is now saying they are as good as gone.lol this was an illustration cartoon printed in THEIR paper.lol


 the only suspense now is will it be this year or next year.we will know by february 15th when the announcement is expected to be made if they will be there one more year or if they move this year.

Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - Michael Townsend Facebook


----------



## Theowl32

The simple fact is the NFL is run by 32 billionaires. One billionaire wields enormous power. Now, how much power do 32 billionaires wield? Think about it. 

The reason there has not been an NFL team in Los Angeles over the last 20 years is about creating leverage to force as many cities as they could to finance new stadiums with tax subsidized dollars. 

Trust this, the owners are as about making money as they are about their teams winning. In fact I would say most owners are MORE about the business aspect of it than they are about the "integrity" of the game. The use the word "safety" the way government does. As a justifiable reason to fine ignorant uneducated millionaires for whatever reason that can be classified as concerns of "safety." 

When Art Modell of the Browns received the offer from Baltimore that they would fund a new stadium through public funding, and offered to pay him 50 million just to agree to move there, Modell had no real choice, did he? 

What did all of the other owners want to know after that? Where the fuck is my deal? That, is what they were asking. So, soon after the Browns left Cleveland, it was during this same period that the NFL moved teams out of LA. In order to create leverage to bully cities one by one to have public funing for new stadiums be built. 

Denver owner was one of the first. He went so far as to remove the D from their old helmets. Most of the teams new stadiums were built from tax dollars, and virtually all of them threatened to move to LA. Look up Minnesota. They were the last team, and Goodell went to Minnesota to show the city that they were indeed moving to LA. 

There are a lot more things the owners do that would surprise many.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Theowl32 said:


> The simple fact is the NFL is run by 32 billionaires. One billionaire wields enormous power. Now, how much power do 32 billionaires wield? Think about it.
> 
> The reason there has not been an NFL team in Los Angeles over the last 20 years is about creating leverage to force as many cities as they could to finance new stadiums with tax subsidized dollars.
> 
> Trust this, the owners are as about making money as they are about their teams winning. In fact I would say most owners are MORE about the business aspect of it than they are about the "integrity" of the game. The use the word "safety" the way government does. As a justifiable reason to fine ignorant uneducated millionaires for whatever reason that can be classified as concerns of "safety."
> 
> When Art Modell of the Browns received the offer from Baltimore that they would fund a new stadium through public funding, and offered to pay him 50 million just to agree to move there, Modell had no real choice, did he?
> 
> What did all of the other owners want to know after that? Where the fuck is my deal? That, is what they were asking. So, soon after the Browns left Cleveland, it was during this same period that the NFL moved teams out of LA. In order to create leverage to bully cities one by one to have public funing for new stadiums be built.
> 
> Denver owner was one of the first. He went so far as to remove the D from their old helmets. Most of the teams new stadiums were built from tax dollars, and virtually all of them threatened to move to LA. Look up Minnesota. They were the last team, and Goodell went to Minnesota to show the city that they were indeed moving to LA.
> 
> There are a lot more things the owners do that would surprise many.



Modell at least left the team name in Cleveland so he might have saved himself from burning in hell unlike the bitch who had her husband murdered off so she could inherit the team and move it to st Louis her hometown.did you know about that one?

also.amazingly,it  doesn't sound like you are aware of the announcement that kronke made in early January of aquiring an additional 300acres of land in addition to the 60 acres he bought last year and making the announcement that he plans to build an NFL stadium there near the forum?

after that announcement came out,not only has the st louis media come out and now say that THEY don't think the rams will be in st Louis past this year which is really funny cause they been calling people like me nutcases the past year for suggesting they would come back to LA

but everybody that came on here trolling my thread in the beginning last september saying that kronke was just using that land purchase for leverage for a new stadium,they all have done EXACTLY what I predicted they would do back then.they have NOW done an about face and back peddled claiming they never said the rams would never come back to LA.which is funny cause I asked them back then will they be too arrogant to admit they are wrong when the rams come back and they never answered the question,so NOW they are doing what I said they WOULD do back then,ever since that announcement came out early in January,they have all either lied and said they never said that,or they have left and not returned to admit how stupid they were.

I have to laugh at all the fools who said they would not be moving back and have lied as I said they would back then because they seem to be stupid in the fact that this place keeps records of things you said in the past. so what do they do? they come on and accuse ME of being the liar just like the trolls they are.

oh and the situation with the Vikings and the rams using LA for leverage for a new stadium is completely different like night and day.when the Vikings were talking about moving to LA,you had city and county officials going all over the place lobbying corporations and having constant talks with the Vikings for a new stadium in the prior years before that.NONE of that has gone on in st Louis.plus st Louis is bankrupt,they talk about a new stadium,but they are in millions in debt already for the stadium they play in now so even if they are serious about getting a new stadium which from the plans they have presented,they don't look serious at all,they have no way to fund the stadium.

and see that's the REASON why kronke is moving to LA either this year or for sure next year,is because of money.playing in the 2nd biggest media market in the country,the value of his team alone triples which makes him three times richer. remember the sale of the clippers,how the value of it was increased because it was in LA?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is what I was talking about.after this announcement came out.

Rams owner Stan Kroenke reveals plans to build NFL stadium in LA area - CBSSports.com

Like I said,not only did everybody who came on my thread and trolled it back in September saying that the rams would never move back to LA,not only have they all done what I said they would do,come on and make up lies saying they never said that or not come back and admit I proved them wrong too arrogant to do so like I knew they would.

why are there so many arrogant  liars in the world who just cant admit it when they have been proven wrong?

not only that.but the st Louis media themselves, even they are saying they think the rams are good as gone which is funny cause again,they been calling people like me who have been saying for the past year they are moving back,nutcases,not anymore though.hee hee.

see this was an artist drawing in the st Louis post.

Timeline Photos - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## Theowl32

9/11 inside job said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact is the NFL is run by 32 billionaires. One billionaire wields enormous power. Now, how much power do 32 billionaires wield? Think about it.
> 
> The reason there has not been an NFL team in Los Angeles over the last 20 years is about creating leverage to force as many cities as they could to finance new stadiums with tax subsidized dollars.
> 
> Trust this, the owners are as about making money as they are about their teams winning. In fact I would say most owners are MORE about the business aspect of it than they are about the "integrity" of the game. The use the word "safety" the way government does. As a justifiable reason to fine ignorant uneducated millionaires for whatever reason that can be classified as concerns of "safety."
> 
> When Art Modell of the Browns received the offer from Baltimore that they would fund a new stadium through public funding, and offered to pay him 50 million just to agree to move there, Modell had no real choice, did he?
> 
> What did all of the other owners want to know after that? Where the fuck is my deal? That, is what they were asking. So, soon after the Browns left Cleveland, it was during this same period that the NFL moved teams out of LA. In order to create leverage to bully cities one by one to have public funing for new stadiums be built.
> 
> Denver owner was one of the first. He went so far as to remove the D from their old helmets. Most of the teams new stadiums were built from tax dollars, and virtually all of them threatened to move to LA. Look up Minnesota. They were the last team, and Goodell went to Minnesota to show the city that they were indeed moving to LA.
> 
> There are a lot more things the owners do that would surprise many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modell at least left the team name in Cleveland so he might have saved himself from burning in hell unlike the bitch who had her husband murdered off so she could inherit the team and move it to st Louis her hometown.did you know about that one?
> 
> also.amazingly,it  doesn't sound like you are aware of the announcement that kronke made in early January of aquiring an additional 300acres of land in addition to the 60 acres he bought last year and making the announcement that he plans to build an NFL stadium there near the forum?
> 
> after that announcement came out,not only has the st louis media come out and now say that THEY don't think the rams will be in st Louis past this year which is really funny cause they been calling people like me nutcases the past year for suggesting they would come back to LA
> 
> but everybody that came on here trolling my thread in the beginning last september saying that kronke was just using that land purchase for leverage for a new stadium,they all have done EXACTLY what I predicted they would do back then.they have NOW done an about face and back peddled claiming they never said the rams would never come back to LA.which is funny cause I asked them back then will they be too arrogant to admit they are wrong when the rams come back and they never answered the question,so NOW they are doing what I said they WOULD do back then,ever since that announcement came out early in January,they have all either lied and said they never said that,or they have left and not returned to admit how stupid they were.
> 
> I have to laugh at all the fools who said they would not be moving back and have lied as I said they would back then because they seem to be stupid in the fact that this place keeps records of things you said in the past. so what do they do? they come on and accuse ME of being the liar just like the trolls they are.
> 
> oh and the situation with the Vikings and the rams using LA for leverage for a new stadium is completely different like night and day.when the Vikings were talking about moving to LA,you had city and county officials going all over the place lobbying corporations and having constant talks with the Vikings for a new stadium in the prior years before that.NONE of that has gone on in st Louis.plus st Louis is bankrupt,they talk about a new stadium,but they are in millions in debt already for the stadium they play in now so even if they are serious about getting a new stadium which from the plans they have presented,they don't look serious at all,they have no way to fund the stadium.
> 
> and see that's the REASON why kronke is moving to LA either this year or for sure next year,is because of money.playing in the 2nd biggest media market in the country,the value of his team alone triples which makes him three times richer. remember the sale of the clippers,how the value of it was increased because it was in LA?
Click to expand...


I have been saying they were moving back to LA for about 15 years now. There will be another team, and like NY there will be two teams most likely that will share one stadium. One AFC team, and one NFC team. I predict the Chargers will be in LA with the Rams.

Anyway, there are all sorts of things the NFL does. Their blatant lies that the owners lost money due to overhead a few years ago with the lock out was just that ridiculous.

Robert Kraft bought the Pats in 1994 for 174 million dollars. In 2009, their valuation was estimated at 1.4 billion dollars. That is around a 976% increase in valuation. Those valuations are not just numbers thrown out there and made up. They are based on the a teams ability to generate cash.

The NFL has at least 4 billion dollar revenue streams it did not have in the 80s. NFL Network to name one, Madden Football which a billion dollar product (all video gaming rights is under this), fantasy football phenomenon is certainly a billion dollar industry. To say nothing of the fact that at least 70% of all merchandise sold is done over the internet which directly cuts out the middle man. That is vast overhead that is saved. Did I mention how many stadiums are financed publicly where the owners receive windfall profits through socialist means?

The scams are vast. Do not get me started on how Tebow was forced on the Jets so they could get his jersey sold in the biggest market in the world and how Michael Sam was drafted by the ONE TEAM that did not need him the most. The Rams were so deep at DE, and we know they did not need him. He was drafted and immediately his jersey was sold and wouldn't you know it was third in jerseys sold.

The list goes on and on. What do you think the owners discuss in their annual meeting where there are strict gag rules?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Theowl32 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact is the NFL is run by 32 billionaires. One billionaire wields enormous power. Now, how much power do 32 billionaires wield? Think about it.
> 
> The reason there has not been an NFL team in Los Angeles over the last 20 years is about creating leverage to force as many cities as they could to finance new stadiums with tax subsidized dollars.
> 
> Trust this, the owners are as about making money as they are about their teams winning. In fact I would say most owners are MORE about the business aspect of it than they are about the "integrity" of the game. The use the word "safety" the way government does. As a justifiable reason to fine ignorant uneducated millionaires for whatever reason that can be classified as concerns of "safety."
> 
> When Art Modell of the Browns received the offer from Baltimore that they would fund a new stadium through public funding, and offered to pay him 50 million just to agree to move there, Modell had no real choice, did he?
> 
> What did all of the other owners want to know after that? Where the fuck is my deal? That, is what they were asking. So, soon after the Browns left Cleveland, it was during this same period that the NFL moved teams out of LA. In order to create leverage to bully cities one by one to have public funing for new stadiums be built.
> 
> Denver owner was one of the first. He went so far as to remove the D from their old helmets. Most of the teams new stadiums were built from tax dollars, and virtually all of them threatened to move to LA. Look up Minnesota. They were the last team, and Goodell went to Minnesota to show the city that they were indeed moving to LA.
> 
> There are a lot more things the owners do that would surprise many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modell at least left the team name in Cleveland so he might have saved himself from burning in hell unlike the bitch who had her husband murdered off so she could inherit the team and move it to st Louis her hometown.did you know about that one?
> 
> also.amazingly,it  doesn't sound like you are aware of the announcement that kronke made in early January of aquiring an additional 300acres of land in addition to the 60 acres he bought last year and making the announcement that he plans to build an NFL stadium there near the forum?
> 
> after that announcement came out,not only has the st louis media come out and now say that THEY don't think the rams will be in st Louis past this year which is really funny cause they been calling people like me nutcases the past year for suggesting they would come back to LA
> 
> but everybody that came on here trolling my thread in the beginning last september saying that kronke was just using that land purchase for leverage for a new stadium,they all have done EXACTLY what I predicted they would do back then.they have NOW done an about face and back peddled claiming they never said the rams would never come back to LA.which is funny cause I asked them back then will they be too arrogant to admit they are wrong when the rams come back and they never answered the question,so NOW they are doing what I said they WOULD do back then,ever since that announcement came out early in January,they have all either lied and said they never said that,or they have left and not returned to admit how stupid they were.
> 
> I have to laugh at all the fools who said they would not be moving back and have lied as I said they would back then because they seem to be stupid in the fact that this place keeps records of things you said in the past. so what do they do? they come on and accuse ME of being the liar just like the trolls they are.
> 
> oh and the situation with the Vikings and the rams using LA for leverage for a new stadium is completely different like night and day.when the Vikings were talking about moving to LA,you had city and county officials going all over the place lobbying corporations and having constant talks with the Vikings for a new stadium in the prior years before that.NONE of that has gone on in st Louis.plus st Louis is bankrupt,they talk about a new stadium,but they are in millions in debt already for the stadium they play in now so even if they are serious about getting a new stadium which from the plans they have presented,they don't look serious at all,they have no way to fund the stadium.
> 
> and see that's the REASON why kronke is moving to LA either this year or for sure next year,is because of money.playing in the 2nd biggest media market in the country,the value of his team alone triples which makes him three times richer. remember the sale of the clippers,how the value of it was increased because it was in LA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been saying they were moving back to LA for about 15 years now. There will be another team, and like NY there will be two teams most likely that will share one stadium. One AFC team, and one NFC team. I predict the Chargers will be in LA with the Rams.
> 
> Anyway, there are all sorts of things the NFL does. Their blatant lies that the owners lost money due to overhead a few years ago with the lock out was just that ridiculous.
> 
> Robert Kraft bought the Pats in 1994 for 174 million dollars. In 2009, their valuation was estimated at 1.4 billion dollars. That is around a 976% increase in valuation. Those valuations are not just numbers thrown out there and made up. They are based on the a teams ability to generate cash.
> 
> The NFL has at least 4 billion dollar revenue streams it did not have in the 80s. NFL Network to name one, Madden Football which a billion dollar product (all video gaming rights is under this), fantasy football phenomenon is certainly a billion dollar industry. To say nothing of the fact that at least 70% of all merchandise sold is done over the internet which directly cuts out the middle man. That is vast overhead that is saved. Did I mention how many stadiums are financed publicly where the owners receive windfall profits through socialist means?
> 
> The scams are vast. Do not get me started on how Tebow was forced on the Jets so they could get his jersey sold in the biggest market in the world and how Michael Sam was drafted by the ONE TEAM that did not need him the most. The Rams were so deep at DE, and we know they did not need him. He was drafted and immediately his jersey was sold and wouldn't you know it was third in jerseys sold.
> 
> The list goes on and on. What do you think the owners discuss in their annual meeting where there are strict gag rules?
Click to expand...


that's why I enjoy having discussions with you,see I don't agree with everything you said on my other thread about carrol not throwing the game but I respect your opinions and thoughts on it.Im glad to see that you respect mine about it as well.that you don't get into childish name calling like so many others here do just cause I don't agree with you.

Its a refreshing change to discuss this with someone that is on top of all this that I don't have to explain all this to about there being a team in LA just to watch it all go ignored like so many here have.

Im impressed with your knowledge on this because I think you are the first one that has been on top of this that understands that LA is out of the picture for the raiders.

as I said,so many fools have come on this thread saying LA will never have a team again,they are just using it for leverage. the very few that DID come on here and say that LA would have a team,they all ignorant said the raiders would be the second team.if they had done any research,they would know that if there is a second team from the AFC,that it would be the chargers cause LA is out of the picture for the raiders. for one,the owners are sore at the davis family cause of al  suing them to move to LA so davis would never get the apporoval form the owners to move there,plus the city doesnt want them there,they voted against the move.cant move to city if the city doesn't want you there.

oh and the raiders have a deal nearly signed for a new stadium,they have a billionaire investor and he has said he will only fund the stadium in Oakland.thank god.they only thing holding up the deal is the politics between the city and the country.

not only that,bu the NFL wants an owner with deep pockets like kronke,davis does not have deep pockets.plus the NFL offered levi stadium for davis to share and he did not want to do that.If he didn't want to share levi stadium with the niners,then WHY would he move to LA and share with kroneke?

you see the kind of idiots I have to deal with around here?

so yeah,Im glad YOU understand that if it is going to be an AFC team,it will be the chargers,this might be the last year we get to hear them called san diego chargers unfortunately.

that would be a mistake for them to move away though because doesn't spanos even understand that the chargers played in LA their first season when they came into the league but moved to san diego cause they could not compete with the rams for attendance only averaging around 20,000 per game? why would it be any different for them this time,they have no fans in LA practically. where the rams have along history there,they packed them on Monday night games in the 70's and 80's.

spanos would be really really stupid to move the chargers though.for one,they have no fan base in LA at all.The raiders at least have somewhat of a fanbase there.Limited but have one.the chargers though,have none at all and if they did move,that would alienate all the charger fans in san diego and they would have zero fan support,the fans in LA would not support them and they would lose their support from the san diego fans that they have.they wouldn't go see them feeling betrayed they left them.

if the NFL so badly wants two teams,they are going find out that will be a disaster for them,that just because it works in new York,doesnt mean it works in LA.LA is not like new York,sure they have the population to support two teams,but they will ONLY support one though and that's the rams because of their long history there.

so the NFL will fuck up if they don't come to their senses and give up this ludicrous idea of two teams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

by the way ,stan kronke was seen at a Lakers game recently.Not only that,but the wife of the GM was seen in LA recently as well.that says a lot.lol

when the rams move back to LA,they'll just use another city for leverage like san antoni which they have been using along time,or maybe even London.hee hee.so they will STILL be able to play the leverage game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I got a great laugh out of this guy here,he nailed it why the raiders wont be coming bak to LA.lol

For those Bring Back the Los Angeles Raiders people. Nice job on your rally. I went to it and saw maybe a quarter of the numbers the BRING BACK THE LOS ANGELES RAMS rally.

Good luck to you Raider fans. Oakland is the Raiders home. They came to L.A. for a cup of coffee. Truth be told, there are Raider fans in every NFL city except maybe Green Bay, Dallas, Cleveland, Buffalo, Pittsburgh and New York.

What that tells me is they could be the San Antonio Raiders and they'd be fi...ne.

The reality is you have an owner that doesn't Have the $$ or portfolio of a Stan Kroenke. For Mark Davis to move the Raiders to L.A., he'd have to sell a major percentage of the Raiders to a group like AEG because he just can't afford to do what Kroenke can.

If Davis were to try to sell a major portion of his team to AEG he'd be overruled by the other seven Raiders owners up north who own the 53% majority to Davis' 47% and have right of first refusal to purchase the team. Davis would need to sell 20%-40% of his 47% to move to L.A.
Neither is happening.......maybe after Stan builds his stadium and brings back the Rams where they belong.......to Los Angeles.

and that AEG deal he is talking about,is set to expire the end of this month.lol

also check out these three videos here.

expect Rams to be back in LA next year. Page 78 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

here is the other thing that makes no sense whatsoever why the NFL would want the chargers back,look at the results in this poll taken by the los angeles times,the chargers have a zero fan base there in LA. so they would fail miserably there in that market.

what I really loved about it is the rams were the overwhelming favorite, far outdistancing its closest competitor the raiders.

Which NFL team would you like to see come to L.A. - LA Times

Like I said,the raiders have just a limited fanbase,so limited that when they were on Monday night,their home games were always on the road where the rams were always televised since they always sold out in the 70's and 80's,


----------



## LA RAM FAN

interesting article here.as i said before a wekk from tomorrow,on feb15th,we will know if the rams are going to be back in LA this year or next.if not this year,thats okay,i have waited 20 years,i can wait one more year and it will be all the more sweeter when they come back.

Are the Rams Inglewood on a fast track to marriage The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I like this posters thinking,he makes total sense. If the NFL has the rams go back to St Louis for one more year,you are not going to see any rams fans there whatsoever at all.they have terrible support already but knowing they are going to leave for LA in 2016,why would any rams fans show up for any of those games? makes no sense to not move this year.

Even listening to the St Louis sports talk shows, they cannot believe the Rams are still going to be in the EJD for 2015 and have virtually no fans or at least only visiting fans sitting there. MOVE THEM! I can't believe this league is pussy footing this thing around. What possible advantage could forcing the Rams to stay in STL as a lame duck have? Stan is already losing money in STL, is he really willing to set there and lose even more money? I don't get it. I though...t these owners were businessmen. A good many of the people in STL have disassociated themselves emotionally from the Rams so why would they buy tickets? If you think of the NFL as a major corporation and the Rams as what is called an Op-Co, why would the parent company want one of its Op-Cos in a situation to lose money? That is not how it works. I work for such a company and they want their Op-Cos to increase their profits each year no matter how well they did the year before. Keeping them in STL for 2015 is not logical in a business sense.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

interesting stuff here.as i have said,its no longer a question of will they return but will it be THIS year or next.we will find out for sure this sunday february 15th if they go back to the Lou.Hard to believe they would do that since stan has made it perfectly clear he intends to move them.why would anybody show up and watch the games this year at this point?

It would be the same as it was with the houston oilers when they annonced in the middle of the year they were leaving.after that happened,nobody showed up for the games the rest of the season and you had a lameduck product on the field.why would the NFL want to go through that again this year?

In this particular case, Kroenke has already purchased the land in Inglewood. And now he’s teaming up with [Stockbridge] to put together this mixed-use complex, which is going to include a football stadium. I just don’t see anything at this point [that would keep the Rams in St. Louis] – even despite the best efforts of those working behind the scenes in St. Louis and Missouri to keep the Rams."


----------



## Theowl32

9/11 inside job said:


> interesting stuff here.as i have said,its no longer a question of will they return but will it be THIS year or next.we will find out for sure this sunday february 15th if they go back to the Lou.Hard to believe they would do that since stan has made it perfectly clear he intends to move them.why would anybody show up and watch the games this year at this point?
> 
> It would be the same as it was with the houston oilers when they annonced in the middle of the year they were leaving.after that happened,nobody showed up for the games the rest of the season and you had a lameduck product on the field.why would the NFL want to go through that again this year?
> 
> In this particular case, Kroenke has already purchased the land in Inglewood. And now he’s teaming up with [Stockbridge] to put together this mixed-use complex, which is going to include a football stadium. I just don’t see anything at this point [that would keep the Rams in St. Louis] – even despite the best efforts of those working behind the scenes in St. Louis and Missouri to keep the Rams."



I am predicting the Jaguars will be moving to St Louis. It is a far better sports town than Jacksonville.


----------



## Papageorgio

Well, it is after the 15th of February and the Rams didn't announce the move to Los Angeles. 

What happened?


----------



## Papageorgio

Does anyone have the link to the Rams moving to Los Angeles next season? 

I can't seem to find it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Papageorgio

Anymore on the Rams being in LA this season. Have the moving trucks been loaded?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wyld Kard

Papageorgio said:


> Well, it is after the 15th of February and the Rams didn't announce the move to Los Angeles.
> 
> What happened?


 
He also claimed March 15th as well.



9/11 inside job said:


> you're in for a major surprise come march 15th.


 
What happened?

Maybe the reality that the Rams WILL NOT BE MOVING TO L.A. IN 2015 is finally hitting him.


----------



## Papageorgio

Looks like the Chargers and the Raiders are also looking at moving to the Los Angeles area.

Chargers Raiders propose shared NFL stadium in Carson - LA Times


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> Looks like the Chargers and the Raiders are also looking at moving to the Los Angeles area.
> 
> Chargers Raiders propose shared NFL stadium in Carson - LA Times


 
Makes sense


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Chargers and the Raiders are also looking at moving to the Los Angeles area.
> 
> Chargers Raiders propose shared NFL stadium in Carson - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense
Click to expand...


Makes a lot of sense, it could wind up with Los Angeles getting three teams instead of none.


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Chargers and the Raiders are also looking at moving to the Los Angeles area.
> 
> Chargers Raiders propose shared NFL stadium in Carson - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes a lot of sense, it could wind up with Los Angeles getting three teams instead of none.
Click to expand...

 
Giants and Jets share a mega stadium and it works out. Both teams need new stadiums....looks like a win-win and the franchises will be more valuable in LA


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Chargers and the Raiders are also looking at moving to the Los Angeles area.
> 
> Chargers Raiders propose shared NFL stadium in Carson - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes a lot of sense, it could wind up with Los Angeles getting three teams instead of none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giants and Jets share a mega stadium and it works out. Both teams need new stadiums....looks like a win-win and the franchises will be more valuable in LA
Click to expand...


I like that the Charger and Raiders will pay for it. No burden on the taxpayers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wildcard said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is after the 15th of February and the Rams didn't announce the move to Los Angeles.
> 
> What happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also claimed March 15th as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're in for a major surprise come march 15th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened?
> 
> Maybe the reality that the Rams WILL NOT BE MOVING TO L.A. IN 2015 is finally hitting him.
Click to expand...



Hey wildcard,what happened to you? I was wondering if you were ever going to have the courage to show your face around here when the announcement was made back in January that Kronke said he has plans to build an NFL stadium in Inglewood? you never came back.what  happened? lol.

funny how you are NOW admitting that they will at least come back sometime soon.

before all you were saying is that I was dreaming that they would come back.

as usual,you havent been reading my previous posts because i have been saying recently we will find out february 15th if they are moving this year or NEXT saying it might not be till next year and that would be okay cause I have waited for 20 years so  whats one more year?.

that was obviously a typing error I made when I said that meaning to post February 15th instead of march.

even pooper who you are talking to, has said it would be 2016.
which is really funny because i would like to hear what kiss my troll has to say because he has backtracked lately lying going from  saying they would NEVER move,to NOW saying they would move in four years from now.

Him and pooper cant even agree om the dates.

i notice how you dissapeared and  never came back as well to eat shit after saying for so long they werent coming back after this announcemt came out in january.

Owner of St. Louis Rams plans to build NFL stadium in Inglewood - LA Times


now what were you saying before about them not coming back?



I been waiting for your return to ask you that question?


when that announcement came out,agent kiss my troll backpeddled saying he never said the rams would never come back to LA to go from saying they would never come back to maybe coming back four years from now.lol


oh and are you going to do the kiss my thing as well and lie about saying something?

here you are making it clear you don't think they will return to LA "ANYIME" soon including 2016,with this statement maybe they will SOMEDAY.
Rams to return to LA in 2015? 

But do keep hoping and praying 9/11 ISJ, maybe someday they will.


even pooper here has said they will come back in 2016.


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Chargers and the Raiders are also looking at moving to the Los Angeles area.
> 
> Chargers Raiders propose shared NFL stadium in Carson - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes a lot of sense, it could wind up with Los Angeles getting three teams instead of none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giants and Jets share a mega stadium and it works out. Both teams need new stadiums....looks like a win-win and the franchises will be more valuable in LA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that the Charger and Raiders will pay for it. No burden on the taxpayers.
Click to expand...

 
That is the way all stadiums should be built

Each team is worth well over a billion dollars. They can build their own playground


----------



## LA RAM FAN

speaking of disinfo agent  kiss my,when that announcement came out in January from kroneke that he was going to build an NFL stadium in LA,he did EXACTLY what I said he would way back in august.

He made up a lie back in january EXACTLY like I said he would back then claiming that back in august,that he never said  the Rams would never  come back to LA.

He made the claim the Rams would not come back to LA, but the Raiders would.

Only problem is he forgot that this place keeps records of your past posts. cause here he is clearly saying below the Rams wont come back to LA but the Raiders would and then he denied he ever said that which is of course what I predicted he would do back then.

*KissMyFree Breast Exam *
Joined:
Oct 10, 2009
Messages:
10,541
Likes Received:
1,840
Trophy Points:
247
Location:
In your head
Ratings:
+2,031

*Stan is just using his families WalMart property as leverage in negociations with St. Louis. It will cost him $2.5 billion to move the team. The NFL will hit him with a $275 million relocation fee if he moves the Rams to Los Angeles. The massive relocation fee and the cost of building a stadium himself would appear to be prohibitive.

wish we had the Cardinals back in St. Louis also, but that is water under the bridge. Stan is just trying to fleece tax payers for more money. He can kiss my ass. LA should get the Raiders, I hear they are available

yet he claimed I lied.lol

Looks like he said the raiders would move back to LA from this post to me.lol and looks like he is saying The Rams wont be moving back to me saying he is just using the land purchase for LEVERAGE.*


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## Papageorgio

911 inside nutter said that the Rams would be in Los Angeles in 2015. 

He is *WRONG!!!*   

All these pages ripping others and he is very, very, very wrong. 

He was trolling after all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hey agent rightwinger,glad to see you FINALLY had the balls to show yourself around here.I was beginning to wonder if you were ever going to make it back here again when this announcement came out this past January. since you FINALLY came back,Im going to take you off my ignore list for a minute to see what your answer is to this post below? lol

The Rams are not going back to LA

Chargers have a better chance


Oh really?

Owner of St. Louis Rams plans to build NFL stadium in Inglewood - LA Times


----------



## rightwinger

By the time the Rams finally get around to relocating to LA there will be a BIG SIGN

OCCUPIED


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> By the time the Rams finally get around to relocating to LA there will be a BIG SIGN
> 
> OCCUPIED


pretty tough to do since the chargers have ALREADY committed themselves to playing in san diego for one more year and the Rams have not.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time the Rams finally get around to relocating to LA there will be a BIG SIGN
> 
> OCCUPIED
> 
> 
> 
> pretty tough to do since the chargers have ALREADY committed themselves to playing in san diego for one more year and the Rams have not.
Click to expand...

 
Sorry Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


>



you sure are a flip flopper.

first back in august,you go from saying it will be the chargers,to THEN a month ago saying it will be the Raiders,NOW back to the chargers again.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you sure are a flip flopper.
> 
> first back in august,you go from saying it will be the chargers,to THEN a month ago saying it will be the Raiders,NOW back to the chargers again.
Click to expand...

 
I WIN!

It is BOTH the Chargers AND the Raiders

San Diego Chargers Oakland Raiders have joint stadium plan near Los Angeles - ESPN


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time the Rams finally get around to relocating to LA there will be a BIG SIGN
> 
> OCCUPIED
> 
> 
> 
> pretty tough to do since the chargers have ALREADY committed themselves to playing in san diego for one more year and the Rams have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Rams
Click to expand...


that's your pitiful rebuttals as always.chargers have been going into panic mode over the Rams moving to LA this past week now  so I'm beginning to think somethings up,that Stan plans to make the move soon.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you sure are a flip flopper.
> 
> first back in august,you go from saying it will be the chargers,to THEN a month ago saying it will be the Raiders,NOW back to the chargers again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I WIN!
> 
> It is BOTH the Chargers AND the Raiders
Click to expand...


that's what the latest buzz is that they are proposing apparently but that will never fly having two teams in the same division play in the same city.the NFL will never go for that genius.

the chargers and raiders are doing what kissmy was accusing Kronke of doing earlier,THEY are just using LA as leverage for a new stadium.


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## LA RAM FAN

I WAS a few days ago going to say that I now DONT think the Rams will be back in LA for the 2015 season,that it would not be till 2016, but that was BEFORE I talked to some of my LA contacts who recently brought up these facts I did not know.

1.Since it was announced no teams would be able  file for relocation to move to LA this year,WHY would The Rams file for relocation? makes perfect sense to me.

2.But most importantly this more than anything convinced me that they still MIGHT be back in LA this year instead of 2016 and that's because The Raiders did not move out of LA back to Oakland until june 23rd 1995.That I did not know.I always thought they left like two weeks later after the Rams left in march back then but I was wrong.

I had no idea the raiders did not move back to Oakland till the end of june so teams it looks like CAN move as late as that.

I expect by the end of june now we will find out for sure.makes perfect sense that the rams would not announce the move till the end of june because the stadium ballot vote for the new stadium doesn't happen till then.

and contrary to what agent kissmy says,the rams CAN play in the rose bowl for about 4 years while waiting for a new stadium which is in the works now.

so the plot thickens,its fouth and 1 from the goal line with at the two minute warning.

unfortunately,looks like its going to drag on a few more months and the waiting game continues.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


>


you sure showed me.lame as always.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you sure are a flip flopper.
> 
> first back in august,you go from saying it will be the chargers,to THEN a month ago saying it will be the Raiders,NOW back to the chargers again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I WIN!
> 
> It is BOTH the Chargers AND the Raiders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that's what the latest buzz is that they are proposing apparently but that will never fly having two teams in the same division play in the same city.the NFL will never go for that genius.
> 
> the chargers and raiders are doing what kissmy was accusing Kronke of doing earlier,THEY are just using LA as leverage for a new stadium.
Click to expand...


If you read the story, you would know that the plan is for one of the teams to go to the NFC. Take the blinders off.


----------



## rightwinger

Poor Rams had twenty years to move back to LA

Looks like they waited too long


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Chargers and the Raiders are also looking at moving to the Los Angeles area.
> 
> Chargers Raiders propose shared NFL stadium in Carson - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes a lot of sense, it could wind up with Los Angeles getting three teams instead of none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giants and Jets share a mega stadium and it works out. Both teams need new stadiums....looks like a win-win and the franchises will be more valuable in LA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that the Charger and Raiders will pay for it. No burden on the taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way all stadiums should be built
> 
> Each team is worth well over a billion dollars. They can build their own playground
Click to expand...


that is WHY you cripple your arguments and only prove my point FOR me that the Rams are coming back to LA. because the Rams,"the team with the second worst attendance ranked 31st out of the 32 teams only ahead of jacksonville," they are ranked at the bottom in an all NFL teams in  team value at just like 450 million or something,they move to LA,and the value of the team alone TRIPLES to 3 BILLION.

sadly,its not cause stan cares about doing the right thing and bringing the Rams back to LA  for why he wants to move there,its because of the money.money talks and stan stands to be 3 times richer and thats why he is going to move them.There is a reason for why he is a billionaire.He is a smart businessman.

Looks like you are FINALLY starting to grasp on to reality here somewhat.

thats too funny you actually think LA could wind up with three teams. Never willhappen in a million years.they are never going to allow two teams from the same divison to go to the same city.


----------



## rightwinger

Rams fuck up again

Three teams looking at LA

Rams are odd man out


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time the Rams finally get around to relocating to LA there will be a BIG SIGN
> 
> OCCUPIED
> 
> 
> 
> pretty tough to do since the chargers have ALREADY committed themselves to playing in san diego for one more year and the Rams have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Rams
Click to expand...

okay you are clearly as everyone can see,up to your usual trolling ways.FIRST you say there could be up to three teams coming to LA,NOW you are saying the rams wont come back.

there you go flip flopping again.you go and troll when I point out that the NFL will never allow two teams to locate to the same city,two teams not only in the same conference,but same division no less by acting childish posting LOS ANGELES CHARGERS OR LOS ANGELES RAIDERS as your pathetic rebuttal.


if thats all you can say and you have nothing to contribute,then back to ignore.i knew it would be impossible to have an intelligent conversation with you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Chargers and the Raiders are also looking at moving to the Los Angeles area.
> 
> Chargers Raiders propose shared NFL stadium in Carson - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes a lot of sense, it could wind up with Los Angeles getting three teams instead of none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giants and Jets share a mega stadium and it works out. Both teams need new stadiums....looks like a win-win and the franchises will be more valuable in LA
Click to expand...

Man you and pooper have got to be the two biggest dipshits in the sports section.it wont work in LA just because it works in new york Einstein.

Hello in there? the Jets and Giants arent even in the same conference you nutcase. Not only that,not only are the chargers and raiders in the same conference,they are in the same DIVISION and the NFL is not going to put one in another conference so it can happen.They dont want to get rid of the long rivalrys between the two teams.

when I pointed that out to you,all you were capable of doing was trolling posting los angeles raiders or los angeles chargers childish crap.

since thats all you are capable of doing when cornered with these facts,this will be the last time i give you the attention you seek.

You and pooper should get married,you two are too stupid to see that the chargers and raiders are doing what kissmy troll came on and said the Rams were doing in the beginning.

Kissmy was right about a team using LA for leverage,its just he got the wrong team when he said it was Kronke and the Rams.Its Davis and Spanos using LA for leverage for a new stadium.


----------



## Wyld Kard

9/11 inside job said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is after the 15th of February and the Rams didn't announce the move to Los Angeles.
> 
> What happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also claimed March 15th as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're in for a major surprise come march 15th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened?
> 
> Maybe the reality that the Rams WILL NOT BE MOVING TO L.A. IN 2015 is finally hitting him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey wildcard,what happened to you? I was wondering if you were ever going to have the courage to show your face around here when the announcement was made back in January that Kronke said he has plans to build an NFL stadium in Inglewood? you never came back.what  happened? lol.
> 
> funny how you are NOW admitting that they will at least come back sometime soon.
> 
> before all you were saying is that I was dreaming that they would come back.
> 
> as usual,you havent been reading my previous posts because i have been saying recently we will find out february 15th if they are moving this year or NEXT saying it might not be till next year and that would be okay cause I have waited for 20 years so  whats one more year?.
> 
> that was obviously a typing error I made when I said that meaning to post February 15th instead of march.
> 
> even pooper who you are talking to, has said it would be 2016.
> which is really funny because i would like to hear what kiss my troll has to say because he has backtracked lately lying going from  saying they would NEVER move,to NOW saying they would move in four years from now.
> 
> Him and pooper cant even agree om the dates.
> 
> i notice how you dissapeared and  never came back as well to eat shit after saying for so long they werent coming back after this announcemt came out in january.
> 
> Owner of St. Louis Rams plans to build NFL stadium in Inglewood - LA Times
> 
> 
> now what were you saying before about them not coming back?
> 
> 
> 
> I been waiting for your return to ask you that question?
> 
> 
> when that announcement came out,agent kiss my troll backpeddled saying he never said the rams would never come back to LA to go from saying they would never come back to maybe coming back four years from now.lol
> 
> 
> oh and are you going to do the kiss my thing as well and lie about saying something?
> 
> here you are making it clear you don't think they will return to LA "ANYIME" soon including 2016,with this statement maybe they will SOMEDAY.
> Rams to return to LA in 2015?
> 
> But do keep hoping and praying 9/11 ISJ, maybe someday they will.
> 
> 
> even pooper here has said they will come back in 2016.
Click to expand...

 
 

Hey dumbass, what happened to you?  Still as delusional as ever I see.  



> funny how you are NOW admitting that they will at least come back sometime soon.


Not only are you a delusional idiot, but you're a liar as well. 

I've been saying the same thing as I did before, the Rams will not be moving to L.A. in 2015.  That's what I believe, not that crap that you are trying hard to convince others and yourself of.



> i notice how you dissapeared and  never came back


That's because you were boring me with your ignorance.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like the Chargers and the Raiders are also looking at moving to the Los Angeles area.
> 
> Chargers Raiders propose shared NFL stadium in Carson - LA Times
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Makes a lot of sense, it could wind up with Los Angeles getting three teams instead of none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giants and Jets share a mega stadium and it works out. Both teams need new stadiums....looks like a win-win and the franchises will be more valuable in LA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Man you and pooper have got to be the two biggest dipshits in the sports section.it wont work in LA just because it works in new york Einstein.
> 
> Hello in there? the Jets and Giants arent even in the same conference you nutcase. Not only that,not only are the chargers and raiders in the same conference,they are in the same DIVISION and the NFL is not going to put one in another conference so it can happen.They dont want to get rid of the long rivalrys between the two teams.
> 
> when I pointed that out to you,all you were capable of doing was trolling posting los angeles raiders or los angeles chargers childish crap.
> 
> since thats all you are capable of doing when cornered with these facts,this will be the last time i give you the attention you seek.
> 
> You and pooper should get married,you two are too stupid to see that the chargers and raiders are doing what kissmy troll came on and said the Rams were doing in the beginning.
> 
> Kissmy was right about a team using LA for leverage,its just he got the wrong team when he said it was Kronke and the Rams.Its Davis and Spanos using LA for leverage for a new stadium.
Click to expand...

You need to read the fuckin article before you run your stupid out of your shit hole. One of the teams would move to the NFC. How fuckin stupid are you? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes a lot of sense, it could wind up with Los Angeles getting three teams instead of none.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Giants and Jets share a mega stadium and it works out. Both teams need new stadiums....looks like a win-win and the franchises will be more valuable in LA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like that the Charger and Raiders will pay for it. No burden on the taxpayers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the way all stadiums should be built
> 
> Each team is worth well over a billion dollars. They can build their own playground
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is WHY you cripple your arguments and only prove my point FOR me that the Rams are coming back to LA. because the Rams,"the team with the second worst attendance ranked 31st out of the 32 teams only ahead of jacksonville," they are ranked at the bottom in an all NFL teams in  team value at just like 450 million or something,they move to LA,and the value of the team alone TRIPLES to 3 BILLION.
> 
> sadly,its not cause stan cares about doing the right thing and bringing the Rams back to LA  for why he wants to move there,its because of the money.money talks and stan stands to be 3 times richer and thats why he is going to move them.There is a reason for why he is a billionaire.He is a smart businessman.
> 
> Looks like you are FINALLY starting to grasp on to reality here somewhat.
> 
> thats too funny you actually think LA could wind up with three teams. Never willhappen in a million years.they are never going to allow two teams from the same divison to go to the same city.
Click to expand...


Wait, they are ranked at the bottom of the NFL at a worth of something like $450 million, but if they move to LA the value triples to $3 billion?  

Admittedly, I've been out of school for many years, but I would think the team would need to be valued at $1 billion to be worth $3 billion if it triples in value.


----------



## Manonthestreet

The Chargers and Raiders are working together to develop a proposal for a privately financed Los Angeles-area venue and plan to immediately seek a ballot initiative to get the voter support needed for it to be built.

The $1.7 billion NFL stadium in Carson, Calif. would break ground on a 168-acre site near the intersection of the 405 Freeway and Del Amo Boulevard. Inside look at the proposed Chargers Raiders shared stadium





Dont get this  think if I was a chargers fan I might be pissed


----------



## KissMy

9/11 inside job said:


> that's what the latest buzz is that they are proposing apparently but that will never fly having two teams in the same division play in the same city.the NFL will never go for that genius.
> 
> the chargers and raiders are doing what kissmy was accusing Kronke of doing earlier,THEY are just using LA as leverage for a new stadium.



Kronke is being offered the new stadium he wants from St. Louis at one fifth of what it would cost him in Inglewood, CA. He will not get 5 times the money moving to LA, so his best ROI is with St. Louis. The Raiders & Chargers have not got a new stadium yet, they are still more in play than the Rams.

Voters in CA must approve of those stadium deals before anything can be done there. Missouri is planning to circumvent voters on their stadium & beat CA to the goal.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the time the Rams finally get around to relocating to LA there will be a BIG SIGN
> 
> OCCUPIED
> 
> 
> 
> pretty tough to do since the chargers have ALREADY committed themselves to playing in san diego for one more year and the Rams have not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry Rams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> okay you are clearly as everyone can see,up to your usual trolling ways.FIRST you say there could be up to three teams coming to LA,NOW you are saying the rams wont come back.
> 
> there you go flip flopping again.you go and troll when I point out that the NFL will never allow two teams to locate to the same city,two teams not only in the same conference,but same division no less by acting childish posting LOS ANGELES CHARGERS OR LOS ANGELES RAIDERS as your pathetic rebuttal.
> 
> 
> if thats all you can say and you have nothing to contribute,then back to ignore.i knew it would be impossible to have an intelligent conversation with you.
Click to expand...

Rams blew their chance

Either the Chargers or Raiders will move to the NFC. It has been done before

Baltimore Colts moved to AFC
Cleveland Browns moved to AFC
Pittsburgh Steelers moved to AFC
Seattle Seahawks moved to NFC


----------



## Papageorgio

Looks like the Raiders are in position to be one of two teams to move back to Los Angeles. The question seems to be who will the other team be. 

Why the Raiders are going to LA -- whether it s with Rams or Chargers - CBSSports.com


----------



## Papageorgio

Raiders are offering to move to the NFC to accommodate moving to Los Angeles.

Oakland Raiders owner proposes NFC switch in order to move team to L.A. - AXS


----------



## rightwinger

The wild card here is we are talking about LA and their inability to build stadiums

LA Colesium is 80 years old
Rose Bowl is 70 years old
Dodger Stadium is 55 years old
Anaheim Stadium is 45 years old

Most cities have been through two or three stadiums in that time. LA always fails. They are great with stadiums on paper....they fall flat when it comes to building


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is after the 15th of February and the Rams didn't announce the move to Los Angeles.
> 
> What happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also claimed March 15th as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're in for a major surprise come march 15th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened?
> 
> Maybe the reality that the Rams WILL NOT BE MOVING TO L.A. IN 2015 is finally hitting him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey wildcard,what happened to you? I was wondering if you were ever going to have the courage to show your face around here when the announcement was made back in January that Kronke said he has plans to build an NFL stadium in Inglewood? you never came back.what  happened? lol.
> 
> funny how you are NOW admitting that they will at least come back sometime soon.
> 
> before all you were saying is that I was dreaming that they would come back.
> 
> as usual,you havent been reading my previous posts because i have been saying recently we will find out february 15th if they are moving this year or NEXT saying it might not be till next year and that would be okay cause I have waited for 20 years so  whats one more year?.
> 
> that was obviously a typing error I made when I said that meaning to post February 15th instead of march.
> 
> even pooper who you are talking to, has said it would be 2016.
> which is really funny because i would like to hear what kiss my troll has to say because he has backtracked lately lying going from  saying they would NEVER move,to NOW saying they would move in four years from now.
> 
> Him and pooper cant even agree om the dates.
> 
> i notice how you dissapeared and  never came back as well to eat shit after saying for so long they werent coming back after this announcemt came out in january.
> 
> Owner of St. Louis Rams plans to build NFL stadium in Inglewood - LA Times
> 
> 
> now what were you saying before about them not coming back?
> 
> 
> 
> I been waiting for your return to ask you that question?
> 
> 
> when that announcement came out,agent kiss my troll backpeddled saying he never said the rams would never come back to LA to go from saying they would never come back to maybe coming back four years from now.lol
> 
> 
> oh and are you going to do the kiss my thing as well and lie about saying something?
> 
> here you are making it clear you don't think they will return to LA "ANYIME" soon including 2016,with this statement maybe they will SOMEDAY.
> Rams to return to LA in 2015?
> 
> But do keep hoping and praying 9/11 ISJ, maybe someday they will.
> 
> 
> even pooper here has said they will come back in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass, what happened to you?  Still as delusional as ever I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny how you are NOW admitting that they will at least come back sometime soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only are you a delusional idiot, but you're a liar as well.
> 
> I've been saying the same thing as I did before, the Rams will not be moving to L.A. in 2015.  That's what I believe, not that crap that you are trying hard to convince others and yourself of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i notice how you dissapeared and  never came back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because you were boring me with your ignorance.
Click to expand...


delusional idiot? that would be you.

the way you keep playing dodgeball with that link I posted you wont talk about. why is it that even Pooper who I have on ignore,even HE has said since that announcement from kronke came out,has said it will be 2016 but YOU wont?

no,you are trying to convince YOURSELF they are never coming back cause you wont talk about that link. I have already said many times recently that I might have been wrong about the year,that it might not be this year,that it might be 2016.  its 50/50 for this year, 100% for 2016.we wont know for sure till sometime in june.

what I did not know until recently,is that the owners are going to meet in june to talk about having an NFL team to LA,and that the stadium ballot is going to be voted on by Inglewood so it makes perfect since that kroneke would not announce till june after I learned those facts recently.

AGAIN why is is that even pooper troll who I have on ignore,has said it will be 2016 but YOU haven't? is pooper who you  were talking to,an idiot as well?  all you got to do is backtrack to his posts and see where he said it will be 2016.

naw you didn't come back cause you are too arrogant to admit you are wrong since you are saying they are never coming back which even pooper doesn't agree with you on.

again as I just proved with your past post you saying "I can keep hoping and praying they will come back someday." you are CLEARLY saying there the rams wont come back.why is is that even pooper agrees with me then that they will come back by 2016?

you wont talk about that link I posted so you wont answer this question either obviously? 

sure glad you're not my lawyer.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Manonthestreet said:


> The Chargers and Raiders are working together to develop a proposal for a privately financed Los Angeles-area venue and plan to immediately seek a ballot initiative to get the voter support needed for it to be built.
> 
> The $1.7 billion NFL stadium in Carson, Calif. would break ground on a 168-acre site near the intersection of the 405 Freeway and Del Amo Boulevard. Inside look at the proposed Chargers Raiders shared stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont get this  think if I was a chargers fan I might be pissed



this is all clearly  for leverage for  new stadiums for the chargers and raiders.that will never fly with the NFL.we are talking about two teams not only in the same conference but same division.

you would have to completely rearrange the conferences and divisions if they did that and that's not going to happen,the NFL is not going to want to lose the long standing rivalry with these two teams and their traidtions.

Plus think about it for a minute.The chargers when they first came into the NFL in the AFL/NFL merger,their first year they were in LA.they left after their first season there because they could not compete with the Rams for attendance only averaging around 20,000 fans per game.

The Raiders were never embraced in LA.even the year they won the superbowl there,they averaged only 40,000 a game where the Rams averaged 65,000.Only the thugs embraced the Raiders in LA.

dan dierdorf recently said that when he would broadcast Monday night games on Monday night football,that the raiders never had a home game broadcast while they were in LA.that there Monday night games were on the road.

LA never supported the raiders or the chargers the entire time while they we in LA.spanos and davis both know that.so they are obviously doing this for legerage.this will never fly with the owners.

Yeah this is all just for leverage for the chargers and raiders obviously because for one,the chargers have NO FANBASE in LA.if they moved,they would have an empty stadium for all their games.Nobody would support them in LA and they would piss off all the fans that support them in san diego so they wouldn't come down there to see them.

and the raiders? as I said,when they were in LA,all their Monday night football games were always on the road because they could not sell out.nobody supported them.even the year they won the superbowl they did not have very good fan support.that was why Al Davis moved them back to Oakland.

LA is not like New York,they wont support two teams,they will support the Rams  because of their long tradition there but not the raiders or chargers as history has proved.

Here is why that plan will never fly or take off.
This money economist agrees with me as well that its just being used as leverage by spanos and davis for a new stadium.

“The Raiders and Bolts are worth more as separate monopolies in separate markets than combined in L.A.” - John Vrooman, Economist, Vanderbilt University

It makes way more sense that this is a bluff,” he said.

Raising 1.7 billion for Carson stadium is no small task experts say - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is after the 15th of February and the Rams didn't announce the move to Los Angeles.
> 
> What happened?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He also claimed March 15th as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you're in for a major surprise come march 15th.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What happened?
> 
> Maybe the reality that the Rams WILL NOT BE MOVING TO L.A. IN 2015 is finally hitting him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey wildcard,what happened to you? I was wondering if you were ever going to have the courage to show your face around here when the announcement was made back in January that Kronke said he has plans to build an NFL stadium in Inglewood? you never came back.what  happened? lol.
> 
> funny how you are NOW admitting that they will at least come back sometime soon.
> 
> before all you were saying is that I was dreaming that they would come back.
> 
> as usual,you havent been reading my previous posts because i have been saying recently we will find out february 15th if they are moving this year or NEXT saying it might not be till next year and that would be okay cause I have waited for 20 years so  whats one more year?.
> 
> that was obviously a typing error I made when I said that meaning to post February 15th instead of march.
> 
> even pooper who you are talking to, has said it would be 2016.
> which is really funny because i would like to hear what kiss my troll has to say because he has backtracked lately lying going from  saying they would NEVER move,to NOW saying they would move in four years from now.
> 
> Him and pooper cant even agree om the dates.
> 
> i notice how you dissapeared and  never came back as well to eat shit after saying for so long they werent coming back after this announcemt came out in january.
> 
> Owner of St. Louis Rams plans to build NFL stadium in Inglewood - LA Times
> 
> 
> now what were you saying before about them not coming back?
> 
> 
> 
> I been waiting for your return to ask you that question?
> 
> 
> when that announcement came out,agent kiss my troll backpeddled saying he never said the rams would never come back to LA to go from saying they would never come back to maybe coming back four years from now.lol
> 
> 
> oh and are you going to do the kiss my thing as well and lie about saying something?
> 
> here you are making it clear you don't think they will return to LA "ANYIME" soon including 2016,with this statement maybe they will SOMEDAY.
> Rams to return to LA in 2015?
> 
> But do keep hoping and praying 9/11 ISJ, maybe someday they will.
> 
> 
> even pooper here has said they will come back in 2016.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey dumbass, what happened to you?  Still as delusional as ever I see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny how you are NOW admitting that they will at least come back sometime soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not only are you a delusional idiot, but you're a liar as well.
> 
> I've been saying the same thing as I did before, the Rams will not be moving to L.A. in 2015.  That's what I believe, not that crap that you are trying hard to convince others and yourself of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i notice how you dissapeared and  never came back
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's because you were boring me with your ignorance.
Click to expand...



How is it that YOU are not a delusional idiot when you cant admit the Rams are coming back to LA and are too much of a chickenshit arrogant coward to address this link?

Owner of St. Louis Rams plans to build NFL stadium in Inglewood - LA Times

Oh let me guess,he is building that stadium for the raiders and chargers right?


oh and why has Stan Kronek met with LA mayor James Butts over the last few months then smartass? you wont answer that question of course just like you wont address that link.



Naw you never came back because you are too arrogant to admit you are wrong and I was right.all you do is keep trolling like kissmy and rightwinger do.you should put those two are on your friendship list since you have became just like them. the way you refuse to address facts.

I have already said I might have been wrong about the year.That it may not be till 2016.Its obvious with this link that the rams are coming back to LA.only maybe not this year.

oh and again,why is it that even pooper agrees with me they will be back by 2016 but you are too arrogant to admit that as well?

I love how you call ME delusional when you wont even address that link.

That's the behavior of idiot trolls rightwinger and kissmy but I thought YOU were bigger than that? Obviously I was wrong,you're no different than them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hey agent kissmy troll,kronke was never using that 60 acres of land purchase for LEVERAGE as you claimed back in august,dont know where you came up with that fantasy. spanos and davis however ARE using LA for leverage,you were right about  a team owner using LA for leverage,you just got it wrong when you said it was kronke,its davis and spanos using LA for leverage.


----------



## KissMy

9/11 inside job said:


> hey agent kissmy troll,kronke was never using that 60 acres of land purchase for LEVERAGE as you claimed back in august,dont know where you came up with that fantasy. spanos and davis however ARE using LA for leverage,you were right about  a team owner using LA for leverage,you just got it wrong when you said it was kronke,its davis and spanos using LA for leverage.



You are to retarded to read your own links!

From your link, you idiot:

"Since the Raiders and Rams left after the 1994 season, the threat of moving to Los Angeles has been used as leverage by NFL teams looking to get stadium deals done in their current cities. In that sense, the region has been more valuable to the league without a team than with one."

"Kroenke is a former Wal-Mart board member and husband of Ann Walton Kroenke, daughter of Wal-Mart co-founder Bud Walton."

"Wal-Mart originally owned the 60 acres adjacent to the Forum but sold it to Kroenke after failing to get public approval for a superstore. Madison Square Garden Co., which owns the Forum, had planned to buy the lot in order to acquire more space for parking and possibly additional development, but Kroenke beat them to it."

Stan asked his wife to let him use that piece of property voters said Walmart could not tax exempt build on, as leverage to get a new stadium in St. Louis, before they sell the property on to "The Forum". Stan's plan has worked & St. Louis is putting together a tax payer subsidized offer he can't refuse. Entitled rich people like Walmart heirs won't reward voters for trashing their tax subsidized plans to build a Walmart, with a new tax subsidy free stadium.

The NFL owners don't want Stan to kill their LA "stalking horse" to get tax payers to build them stadiums. Entitled rich always want more power, tax dollars, union busting, low wages, high shareholder & executive pay. LA voters ain't giving in to their extortion attempts, so the rich will continue to use it as their LA power lever against the weak kneed idiots elsewhere.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I see you came back to sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll you are kiss my.

you can lie all you want how you never said the rams were not coming back to LA,except you cant get around how I proved you wrong posting that quote from yours I posted where you said  kronke was just using the 60 acres of land purchase for LEVERAGE.

again,spanos and davis are using LA for leverage,but Kronke will have the Rams back in LA by 2016 at the latest.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> I see you came back to sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll you are kiss my.
> 
> you can lie all you want how you never said the rams were not coming back to LA,except you cant get around how I proved you wrong posting that quote from yours I posted where you said  kronke was just using the 60 acres of land purchase for LEVERAGE.
> 
> again,spanos and davis are using LA for leverage,but Kronke will have the Rams back in LA by 2016 at the latest.



You said 2015, you guaranteed it. You lied!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^ hey pooper,its funny how you and kiss my troll cant even get on the same page when the rams are coming back.FIRST kiss my says they are never coming back saying Kronke was merely using  LA only for leverage,then LIES saying he never said that as I proved recently,NOW saying it will be up to four years  before they come back.

you at least I give you credit,know they will be back by 2016.you might want to let kissmy know that plus wildcard since he STILL thinks they are NEVER coming back amazingly.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hey  wildcard,if you are reading this its funny that  YOU would be so stupid not to  think the Rams are coming back AFTER kronke made the announcement that he bought an additional 300 acres of land near Inglewood this past January AFTER the announcement from goddel came that no teams could file for relocation in the 2015 season.

so according to you,kronke bought all that land with all that money and is going to lose all those millions of dollars he purchased for the land because you CLAIM the rams are not coming back to LA.
you should start a comedy club.

I expect that stupidity out of kiss my and rightwingers mouth but I figured YOU were not that stupid.

see unlike you,i can admit it when I am wrong.I MIGHT have been wrong about the year,just off by one year,we wont know for sure till june when the NFL owners meet to vote on it and then Inglewood citizens vote on the new stadium.those were facts I wasn't aware of till recently.

so makes perfect sense that knonkew would wait till june to make the announcement especially since the raiders did not announce they were moving out of LA back to Oakland till june 23rd 1995.

that's too complicated for you to grasp obviously.lol.


----------



## Wyld Kard

9/11 inside job said:


> hey  wildcard,if you are reading this its funny that  YOU would be so stupid not to  think the Rams are coming back AFTER kronke made the announcement that he bought an additional 300 acres of land near Inglewood this past January AFTER the announcement from goddel came that no teams could file for relocation in the 2015 season.
> 
> so according to you,kronke bought all that land with all that money and is going to lose all those millions of dollars he purchased for the land because you CLAIM the rams are not coming back to LA.
> you should start a comedy club.
> 
> I expect that stupidity out of kiss my and rightwingers mouth but I figured YOU were not that stupid.
> 
> see unlike you,i can admit it when I am wrong.I MIGHT have been wrong about the year,just off by one year,we wont know for sure till june when the NFL owners meet to vote on it and then Inglewood citizens vote on the new stadium.those were facts I wasn't aware of till recently.
> 
> so makes perfect sense that knonkew would wait till june to make the announcement especially since the raiders did not announce they were moving out of LA back to Oakland till june 23rd 1995.
> 
> that's too complicated for you to grasp obviously.lol.



Hey   

The ONLY one around here who proves day in and day out that they're stupid is YOU.  



> so according to you,kronke bought all that land with all that money and is going to lose all those millions of dollars he purchased for the land



And once again, you have proven yourself to be a liar, because I never made no such claim. 



> because you CLAIM the rams are not coming back to LA.


*In 2015 they are not, and I kept saying that all along.* 

Try again.


----------



## Papageorgio

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey  wildcard,if you are reading this its funny that  YOU would be so stupid not to  think the Rams are coming back AFTER kronke made the announcement that he bought an additional 300 acres of land near Inglewood this past January AFTER the announcement from goddel came that no teams could file for relocation in the 2015 season.
> 
> so according to you,kronke bought all that land with all that money and is going to lose all those millions of dollars he purchased for the land because you CLAIM the rams are not coming back to LA.
> you should start a comedy club.
> 
> I expect that stupidity out of kiss my and rightwingers mouth but I figured YOU were not that stupid.
> 
> see unlike you,i can admit it when I am wrong.I MIGHT have been wrong about the year,just off by one year,we wont know for sure till june when the NFL owners meet to vote on it and then Inglewood citizens vote on the new stadium.those were facts I wasn't aware of till recently.
> 
> so makes perfect sense that knonkew would wait till june to make the announcement especially since the raiders did not announce they were moving out of LA back to Oakland till june 23rd 1995.
> 
> that's too complicated for you to grasp obviously.lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey
> 
> The ONLY one around here who proves day in and day out that they're stupid is YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so according to you,kronke bought all that land with all that money and is going to lose all those millions of dollars he purchased for the land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And once again, you have proven yourself to be a liar, because I never made no such claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because you CLAIM the rams are not coming back to LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *In 2015 they are not, and I kept saying that all along.*
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...


His misspellings, his lack of capital letters, his running sentences and his inability to put a complete thought in a sentence or paragraph, make him tough to read and understand. Then he throws the icons in and he is confusing as hell.

I agree, not 2015, possibly 2016. No matter who goes, the Chargers or the Rams, I think the Raiders follow.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wildcard said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey  wildcard,if you are reading this its funny that  YOU would be so stupid not to  think the Rams are coming back AFTER kronke made the announcement that he bought an additional 300 acres of land near Inglewood this past January AFTER the announcement from goddel came that no teams could file for relocation in the 2015 season.
> 
> so according to you,kronke bought all that land with all that money and is going to lose all those millions of dollars he purchased for the land because you CLAIM the rams are not coming back to LA.
> you should start a comedy club.
> 
> I expect that stupidity out of kiss my and rightwingers mouth but I figured YOU were not that stupid.
> 
> see unlike you,i can admit it when I am wrong.I MIGHT have been wrong about the year,just off by one year,we wont know for sure till june when the NFL owners meet to vote on it and then Inglewood citizens vote on the new stadium.those were facts I wasn't aware of till recently.
> 
> so makes perfect sense that knonkew would wait till june to make the announcement especially since the raiders did not announce they were moving out of LA back to Oakland till june 23rd 1995.
> 
> that's too complicated for you to grasp obviously.lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey
> 
> The ONLY one around here who proves day in and day out that they're stupid is YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so according to you,kronke bought all that land with all that money and is going to lose all those millions of dollars he purchased for the land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And once again, you have proven yourself to be a liar, because I never made no such claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because you CLAIM the rams are not coming back to LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *In 2015 they are not, and I kept saying that all along.*
> 
> Try again.
Click to expand...

How is that lying?
you said I can keep "DREAMING"  they will come back SOMEDAY.you going to deny that after i reposted that post of yours?

SOMEDAY clearly means sometime YEARS down the road way off in the future.dreaming clearly is telling me its not going to happen anytime soon in the next year or two.

you cant get around that one.To deny that reality is what is being stupid.



you never came back when it was announced in january by Kronke that he plans to build an NFL stadium in LA,AFTER goddel said no teams could file for relocation for LA for the 2015 season.

If you would have actually taken he time to read through the previous posts of mine,you would have noticed that since the beginning of this month i have conceded it MIGHT not be this year,that it might be one more year,2016. that is hardly SOMEDAY in the way off future years down the road from now  as you were saying back then,

even the poster that replied after you who i have on ignore,even HE agrees with me it will be by 2016. that is hardly SOMEDAY way off years from now in the future.

ALSO you wont even answer ONE SIMPLE QUESTION which is why does a st louis sportswriter himself, after goodel made that announcement, why does even HE not believe they will be in st louis this year? fair question.

I posted what he said but you just ignored it back then so no sense in bringing his quote up again just to watch you ignore it.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey  wildcard,if you are reading this its funny that  YOU would be so stupid not to  think the Rams are coming back AFTER kronke made the announcement that he bought an additional 300 acres of land near Inglewood this past January AFTER the announcement from goddel came that no teams could file for relocation in the 2015 season.
> 
> so according to you,kronke bought all that land with all that money and is going to lose all those millions of dollars he purchased for the land because you CLAIM the rams are not coming back to LA.
> you should start a comedy club.
> 
> I expect that stupidity out of kiss my and rightwingers mouth but I figured YOU were not that stupid.
> 
> see unlike you,i can admit it when I am wrong.I MIGHT have been wrong about the year,just off by one year,we wont know for sure till june when the NFL owners meet to vote on it and then Inglewood citizens vote on the new stadium.those were facts I wasn't aware of till recently.
> 
> so makes perfect sense that knonkew would wait till june to make the announcement especially since the raiders did not announce they were moving out of LA back to Oakland till june 23rd 1995.
> 
> that's too complicated for you to grasp obviously.lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey
> 
> The ONLY one around here who proves day in and day out that they're stupid is YOU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so according to you,kronke bought all that land with all that money and is going to lose all those millions of dollars he purchased for the land
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And once again, you have proven yourself to be a liar, because I never made no such claim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because you CLAIM the rams are not coming back to LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *In 2015 they are not, and I kept saying that all along.*
> 
> Try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How is that lying?
> you said I can keep dreaming they will come back SOMEDAY.you going to deny that after i reposted that post of yours?
> 
> SOMEDAY clearly means sometime YEARS down the road way off in the future.dreaming clearly is telling me its never going to happen anytime soon in the next year or two.
> 
> you cant get around that one.To deny that reality is what is being stupid.
> 
> 
> 
> you never came back when it was announced in january by Kronke that he plans to build an NFL stadium in LA,AFTER goddel said no teams could file for relocation for LA for the 2015 season.
> 
> If you would actually taken he time to read through the previous posts of mine,you would have noticed that since the beginning of this month i have conceded it MIGHT not be this year,that it might be one more year,2016. that is hardly SOMEDAY in the way off future as you were saying back then,
> 
> even the poster that replied after you who i have on ignore,even HE agrees with me it will be by 2016. that is hardly SOMEDAY way off years from now in the future.
Click to expand...


Dumb fuck, if I'm on ignore how do you know what I posted?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

some VERY interesting  news to report.

a coworker of mine told me this morning at work that before he left for work that he heard on the news this morning,that the inglewood city council is in negotiations talking about the new stadium they have plans to build in LA.

like i said,VERY,VERY interesting.the plot thickens.

This was news that even I wasnt aware of that was going to take place even from all my talks with all my LA contacts,they never alerted me to this.

Looking forward to seeing more of this on ESPN and the other news outlets when i get home tonight.I mean this is some major news the fact they are even reporting that HERE in the midwest where "I" live.

as i said,the plot thickens.

Kronke may be in LA THIS year after all.the shit is REALLY starting to hit the fan now.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> some VERY news to report.



What the heck is "VERY" news?


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> some VERY interesting  news to report.
> 
> a coworker of mine told me this morning at work that before he left for work that he heard on the news this morning,that the inglewood city council is in negotiations talking about the new stadium they have plans to build in LA.
> 
> like i said,VERY,VERY interesting.the plot thickens.
> 
> This was news that even I wasnt aware of that was going to take place even from all my talks with all my LA contacts,they never alerted me to this.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing more of this on ESPN and the other news outlets when i get home tonight.I mean this is some major news the fact they are even reporting that HERE in the midwest where "I" live.
> 
> as i said,the plot thickens.
> 
> Kronke may be in LA THIS year after all.the shit is REALLY starting to hit the fan now.



How can Inglewood make plans to build in Los Angeles?


----------



## Alex.

they should move and foot the bill themselves for the stadium past costs onto the fans that plan to attend


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> they should move and foot the bill themselves for the stadium past costs onto the fans that plan to attend


That's why I still think its going to happen this year especially after what my worker told me this morning.See the chargers have already committed themselves to san diego this year as has the raiders have with oakland.the rams have not though so it makes no sense why Kronke would go back to st Louis for one more year and have a lame duck season because of stadium that's going to be mostly empty knowing he will be gone after this year IF he stays. He is going to make sure he gets to LA ahead of spanos and the chargers.

see that's why the Rams will be in LA soon where the chargers and raiders wont contrary to the ramblings of one troll around here because Kronke has the deep pockets to make the move.Davis and Spanos do not.

The NFL owners want an owner with deep pockets.Kronke fits the bill.He has been seen in LA having talks with LA mayor James Butts many times in the last few months which is why I have to believe the move is going to be this year sometime soon especially now with the news my coworker told me recently this morning.

btw,did you notice pooper farted before your posts? lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

recently put out by the LA times.This LA times article hit the nail on the head.the chargers and raiders are clearly using carson as leverage.

LATimesFarmer: "In the end, the decision on L.A. could drive wedges into a historically cohesive group whose 32-team enterprise generates almost $10 billion in annual revenue. It's extremely unlikely that two stadiums will be built."


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here is what I was talking about earlier how the value of the Rams skyrockets when Stan moves the team to LA.

The St. Louis Rams Would Be Worth 2.5-3.5 Billion The Moment They Moved To Los Angeles - Business Insider

so as this article points out so well,stan doesn't lose money at all by building his own stadium.He in fact profits from the move.He gains NOTHING if he stays in st Louis.the longer he stays,the more money he loses.

This is why I don't see him staying there one more year risking a lame duck season with an empty stadium,that benefits nobody.Not him or any of the other NFL owners,matter of fact,ALL the NFL owners make more money out of the deal with the move so he will have no problem at all getting the votes from the owners in the NFL owners meeting in june when they vote on it.

some people don't get it that goddel is powerless to stop kronke,that it doesn't matter what goddel says,its what the OWNERS say.they all want the move except idiot spanos of course. and maybe davis.

as I said before,the raiders did not move back to Oakland till june 23rd 1995.a fact I did not know till about a week ago.if THEY relocated that late,then it makes perfect sense that kronke would late till june AFTER the vote as well.think people,you can do it.

as the chart shows,like I said before,they are ranked dead last in value.the only thing I posted earlier I made a mistake on was that the value of the team triples.

I thought I remembered that article saying it tripled but that was my bad,it does double at LEAST for kronke so why would he not move this year especially when he has the law on his side and he can legally do so? lol

can you really see him playing in st Louis for one more year risking a lame duck season? I cant.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this Michael Mason guy here makes complete sense.

Michael Mason-It's pretty apparent what is happening here. The Rams are doing their stadium in Inglewood while the Raiders and Chargers try to use force to get their stadiums done in their cities. When the Rams move back to LA SD wants a definitive plan in San Diego and if not; I wouldn't be surprised if the Chargers played in The Coliseum or The rose-bowl if that's what it takes to get a stadium done in SD. If not I am sure they will be Stans second tenant but I really do not think the league wants the Chargers in LA long term. I believe they don't want the Raiders In LA either because the Chargers want to be able to get their stadium deal done and with the Raiders remaining in Oakland they can still have their local Orange county to SD business support. Bottom line I see 1 team in LA to appease the Chargers and that would only be the Rams.

this post from Debra Callahan REALLY makes even more sense even and really nails it.she is a very pretty girl no less.Nice to see a woman out there who is really smart about the rams situation as well.

Debra E. Callahan-Have you guys been sent some kool-aid from StL?? Kroenke has entered into contracts with partners, and also got the Mayor of Inglewood into the act. There are numerous parties expending funds and making verbal promises to the print and television medias. That's a sticky wicket to untangle if this is nothing more than a rich man's ruse. Have a little faith. Even if they gave him the StL stadium FOR FREE, that does nothing to address the team's bottom of the barrel valuation or the missed revenues in LA. I simply don't believe that Kroenke would go to this much trouble or expense to save $400 mill on a stadium.

she said what I keep saying,that Kroneke has met with the LA mayor in recent months.somethings obviously up.she also mentioned what I did about the rams value being dead last in team value.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still MORE gloom and doom news coming out of St Louis. Things are indeed looking VERY bad for them when their OWN media is now admitting things look very bad for the Rams in the Midwest.

There is almost no enthusiasm for state funding of a new football stadium in St. Louis. Some Republicans wondered why Gov. *Jay Nixon* is pushing the issue so hard.

Missouri GOP ponders races debt and a new football stadium The Kansas City Star The Kansas City Star

The fate of Silvey’s bill remains to be seen. But if it becomes law, stadium backers may face an uphill climb to get bonds extended — especially because Silvey estimated it would ultimately place the state $200 million in debt. It will be tough to convince Kansas City lawmakers to get on board, especially after Jackson County residents paid for stadium improvements with local taxes.

Kansas City rural legislators don t share Nixon s bullishness on St. Louis stadium St. Louis Public Radio


----------



## DriftingSand

9/11 inside job said:


> this Michael Mason guy here makes complete sense.
> 
> Michael Mason-It's pretty apparent what is happening here. The Rams are doing their stadium in Inglewood while the Raiders and Chargers try to use force to get their stadiums done in their cities. When the Rams move back to LA SD wants a definitive plan in San Diego and if not; I wouldn't be surprised if the Chargers played in The Coliseum or The rose-bowl if that's what it takes to get a stadium done in SD. If not I am sure they will be Stans second tenant but I really do not think the league wants the Chargers in LA long term. I believe they don't want the Raiders In LA either because the Chargers want to be able to get their stadium deal done and with the Raiders remaining in Oakland they can still have their local Orange county to SD business support. Bottom line I see 1 team in LA to appease the Chargers and that would only be the Rams.
> 
> this post from Debra Callahan REALLY makes even more sense even and really nails it.she is a very pretty girl no less.Nice to see a woman out there who is really smart about the rams situation as well.
> 
> Debra E. Callahan-Have you guys been sent some kool-aid from StL?? Kroenke has entered into contracts with partners, and also got the Mayor of Inglewood into the act. There are numerous parties expending funds and making verbal promises to the print and television medias. That's a sticky wicket to untangle if this is nothing more than a rich man's ruse. Have a little faith. Even if they gave him the StL stadium FOR FREE, that does nothing to address the team's bottom of the barrel valuation or the missed revenues in LA. I simply don't believe that Kroenke would go to this much trouble or expense to save $400 mill on a stadium.
> 
> she said what I keep saying,that Kroneke has met with the LA mayor in recent months.somethings obviously up.she also mentioned what I did about the rams value being dead last in team value.lol



I guess Inglewood, CA is as good a place as any.  It's part of that gigantic, Los Angeles, urban sprawl.  I worked in Burbank and El Monte at different periods of my life and I really didn't like that entire region.  The overpopulation and gridlock was suffocating but I suppose if LA must have a team and a stadium then Inglewood would be as acceptable as any other portion of that dusty melting pot.

I was born and raised in southern California but I hope (by the grace of God) that I never have a need to return there.  The Eagle's "Hotel California" says that once you "check in" you can never check out but I proved them wrong.  

As for the NFL ... it's no longer welcome in my home (via my television).  Ever since they banned a tastefully done pro-gun, Super Bowl commercial because it was "too offensive" I've decided that the NFL is "too defensive" due to their anti-2nd-Amendment stance.  The NFL can kiss my behind.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KCStar: "Kansas City officials should keep close tabs on it to make sure taxpayers here and their state tax dollars don’t become part of an overly generous deal to keep the NFL in St. Louis."

Good point. ESPECIALLY since saint Louis is already millions in debt already STILL trying to pay off their current stadium and yet,they even while the city is bankrupt,they STILL think they can raise enough money for a new stadium?


also,notice how St Louis is no longer talking about keep the RAMS in st Louis anymore,just talking about building a stadium for an NFL team?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Theowl32 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact is the NFL is run by 32 billionaires. One billionaire wields enormous power. Now, how much power do 32 billionaires wield? Think about it.
> 
> The reason there has not been an NFL team in Los Angeles over the last 20 years is about creating leverage to force as many cities as they could to finance new stadiums with tax subsidized dollars.
> 
> Trust this, the owners are as about making money as they are about their teams winning. In fact I would say most owners are MORE about the business aspect of it than they are about the "integrity" of the game. The use the word "safety" the way government does. As a justifiable reason to fine ignorant uneducated millionaires for whatever reason that can be classified as concerns of "safety."
> 
> When Art Modell of the Browns received the offer from Baltimore that they would fund a new stadium through public funding, and offered to pay him 50 million just to agree to move there, Modell had no real choice, did he?
> 
> What did all of the other owners want to know after that? Where the fuck is my deal? That, is what they were asking. So, soon after the Browns left Cleveland, it was during this same period that the NFL moved teams out of LA. In order to create leverage to bully cities one by one to have public funing for new stadiums be built.
> 
> Denver owner was one of the first. He went so far as to remove the D from their old helmets. Most of the teams new stadiums were built from tax dollars, and virtually all of them threatened to move to LA. Look up Minnesota. They were the last team, and Goodell went to Minnesota to show the city that they were indeed moving to LA.
> 
> There are a lot more things the owners do that would surprise many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modell at least left the team name in Cleveland so he might have saved himself from burning in hell unlike the bitch who had her husband murdered off so she could inherit the team and move it to st Louis her hometown.did you know about that one?
> 
> also.amazingly,it  doesn't sound like you are aware of the announcement that kronke made in early January of aquiring an additional 300acres of land in addition to the 60 acres he bought last year and making the announcement that he plans to build an NFL stadium there near the forum?
> 
> after that announcement came out,not only has the st louis media come out and now say that THEY don't think the rams will be in st Louis past this year which is really funny cause they been calling people like me nutcases the past year for suggesting they would come back to LA
> 
> but everybody that came on here trolling my thread in the beginning last september saying that kronke was just using that land purchase for leverage for a new stadium,they all have done EXACTLY what I predicted they would do back then.they have NOW done an about face and back peddled claiming they never said the rams would never come back to LA.which is funny cause I asked them back then will they be too arrogant to admit they are wrong when the rams come back and they never answered the question,so NOW they are doing what I said they WOULD do back then,ever since that announcement came out early in January,they have all either lied and said they never said that,or they have left and not returned to admit how stupid they were.
> 
> I have to laugh at all the fools who said they would not be moving back and have lied as I said they would back then because they seem to be stupid in the fact that this place keeps records of things you said in the past. so what do they do? they come on and accuse ME of being the liar just like the trolls they are.
> 
> oh and the situation with the Vikings and the rams using LA for leverage for a new stadium is completely different like night and day.when the Vikings were talking about moving to LA,you had city and county officials going all over the place lobbying corporations and having constant talks with the Vikings for a new stadium in the prior years before that.NONE of that has gone on in st Louis.plus st Louis is bankrupt,they talk about a new stadium,but they are in millions in debt already for the stadium they play in now so even if they are serious about getting a new stadium which from the plans they have presented,they don't look serious at all,they have no way to fund the stadium.
> 
> and see that's the REASON why kronke is moving to LA either this year or for sure next year,is because of money.playing in the 2nd biggest media market in the country,the value of his team alone triples which makes him three times richer. remember the sale of the clippers,how the value of it was increased because it was in LA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been saying they were moving back to LA for about 15 years now. There will be another team, and like NY there will be two teams most likely that will share one stadium. One AFC team, and one NFC team. I predict the Chargers will be in LA with the Rams.
> 
> Anyway, there are all sorts of things the NFL does. Their blatant lies that the owners lost money due to overhead a few years ago with the lock out was just that ridiculous.
> 
> Robert Kraft bought the Pats in 1994 for 174 million dollars. In 2009, their valuation was estimated at 1.4 billion dollars. That is around a 976% increase in valuation. Those valuations are not just numbers thrown out there and made up. They are based on the a teams ability to generate cash.
> 
> The NFL has at least 4 billion dollar revenue streams it did not have in the 80s. NFL Network to name one, Madden Football which a billion dollar product (all video gaming rights is under this), fantasy football phenomenon is certainly a billion dollar industry. To say nothing of the fact that at least 70% of all merchandise sold is done over the internet which directly cuts out the middle man. That is vast overhead that is saved. Did I mention how many stadiums are financed publicly where the owners receive windfall profits through socialist means?
> 
> The scams are vast. Do not get me started on how Tebow was forced on the Jets so they could get his jersey sold in the biggest market in the world and how Michael Sam was drafted by the ONE TEAM that did not need him the most. The Rams were so deep at DE, and we know they did not need him. He was drafted and immediately his jersey was sold and wouldn't you know it was third in jerseys sold.
> 
> The list goes on and on. What do you think the owners discuss in their annual meeting where there are strict gag rules?
Click to expand...

 
hey owl,since you are one of only about a handful of posters to have come on here that has logic and common sense that understands that IF there is a second team in LA besides the Rams from the AFC,it will be the chargers. this sportswriter here agrees with us about it that it will be the chargers.

If Rams Move To L.A. Raiders To St. Louis NFL News SportsGrid


How was it that YOU had enough common sense to know its going to  be the chargers and not the raiders by chance?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

interesting stuff.it looks like the shit is REALLY about to hit the fan now.that things are really beginning to take shape and kick off.

This is a big night for our longtime cause! Please, if you have any chance to make it to the Inglewood council meeting tonight, please support our movement and try to attend! "A proposal by the owner of the St. Louis Rams to build an 80,000-seat NFL stadium will go before the Inglewood City Council Tuesday night in what could be a major step forward in the drive to bring a franchise to the Los Angeles area." 



Rams Owner s Drive for Los Angeles-Area Stadium Plan Reaches Key Step NBC Southern California

as usual in their ramblings about the NFL sayng no team could move to LA in the 2015 season,as always,they leave out the key fact that roger goddel is not the NFL,that he works for the owners not the other way around.that what thw ownrs vote for is all that counts and they all want them in LA.the owners vote again wont take place till june.some people cant seem to grasp that around here that that is why this is not over yet.

I have to believe that Kroneke made the annoucement to build his stadium there in LA because he knew he has the 24 votes needed by the owners which is why he will probably wait till june like the raiders did back in 95 to move them.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> interesting stuff.it looks like the shit is REALLY about to hit the fan now.that things are really beginning to take shape and kick off.
> 
> This is a big night for our longtime cause! Please, if you have any chance to make it to the Inglewood council meeting tonight, please support our movement and try to attend! "A proposal by the owner of the St. Louis Rams to build an 80,000-seat NFL stadium will go before the Inglewood City Council Tuesday night in what could be a major step forward in the drive to bring a franchise to the Los Angeles area."
> 
> 
> 
> Rams Owner s Drive for Los Angeles-Area Stadium Plan Reaches Key Step NBC Southern California
> 
> as usual in their ramblings about the NFL sayng no team could move to LA in the 2015 season,as always,they leave out the key fact that roger goddel is not the NFL,that he works for the owners not the other way around.that what thw ownrs vote for is all that counts and they all want them in LA.the owners vote again wont take place till june.some people cant seem to grasp that around here that that is why this is not over yet.
> 
> I have to believe that Kroneke made the annoucement to build his stadium there in LA because he knew he has the 24 votes needed by the owners which is why he will probably wait till june like the raiders did back in 95 to move them.



Good luck seems as good a place as any.


----------



## Theowl32

9/11 inside job said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact is the NFL is run by 32 billionaires. One billionaire wields enormous power. Now, how much power do 32 billionaires wield? Think about it.
> 
> The reason there has not been an NFL team in Los Angeles over the last 20 years is about creating leverage to force as many cities as they could to finance new stadiums with tax subsidized dollars.
> 
> Trust this, the owners are as about making money as they are about their teams winning. In fact I would say most owners are MORE about the business aspect of it than they are about the "integrity" of the game. The use the word "safety" the way government does. As a justifiable reason to fine ignorant uneducated millionaires for whatever reason that can be classified as concerns of "safety."
> 
> When Art Modell of the Browns received the offer from Baltimore that they would fund a new stadium through public funding, and offered to pay him 50 million just to agree to move there, Modell had no real choice, did he?
> 
> What did all of the other owners want to know after that? Where the fuck is my deal? That, is what they were asking. So, soon after the Browns left Cleveland, it was during this same period that the NFL moved teams out of LA. In order to create leverage to bully cities one by one to have public funing for new stadiums be built.
> 
> Denver owner was one of the first. He went so far as to remove the D from their old helmets. Most of the teams new stadiums were built from tax dollars, and virtually all of them threatened to move to LA. Look up Minnesota. They were the last team, and Goodell went to Minnesota to show the city that they were indeed moving to LA.
> 
> There are a lot more things the owners do that would surprise many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modell at least left the team name in Cleveland so he might have saved himself from burning in hell unlike the bitch who had her husband murdered off so she could inherit the team and move it to st Louis her hometown.did you know about that one?
> 
> also.amazingly,it  doesn't sound like you are aware of the announcement that kronke made in early January of aquiring an additional 300acres of land in addition to the 60 acres he bought last year and making the announcement that he plans to build an NFL stadium there near the forum?
> 
> after that announcement came out,not only has the st louis media come out and now say that THEY don't think the rams will be in st Louis past this year which is really funny cause they been calling people like me nutcases the past year for suggesting they would come back to LA
> 
> but everybody that came on here trolling my thread in the beginning last september saying that kronke was just using that land purchase for leverage for a new stadium,they all have done EXACTLY what I predicted they would do back then.they have NOW done an about face and back peddled claiming they never said the rams would never come back to LA.which is funny cause I asked them back then will they be too arrogant to admit they are wrong when the rams come back and they never answered the question,so NOW they are doing what I said they WOULD do back then,ever since that announcement came out early in January,they have all either lied and said they never said that,or they have left and not returned to admit how stupid they were.
> 
> I have to laugh at all the fools who said they would not be moving back and have lied as I said they would back then because they seem to be stupid in the fact that this place keeps records of things you said in the past. so what do they do? they come on and accuse ME of being the liar just like the trolls they are.
> 
> oh and the situation with the Vikings and the rams using LA for leverage for a new stadium is completely different like night and day.when the Vikings were talking about moving to LA,you had city and county officials going all over the place lobbying corporations and having constant talks with the Vikings for a new stadium in the prior years before that.NONE of that has gone on in st Louis.plus st Louis is bankrupt,they talk about a new stadium,but they are in millions in debt already for the stadium they play in now so even if they are serious about getting a new stadium which from the plans they have presented,they don't look serious at all,they have no way to fund the stadium.
> 
> and see that's the REASON why kronke is moving to LA either this year or for sure next year,is because of money.playing in the 2nd biggest media market in the country,the value of his team alone triples which makes him three times richer. remember the sale of the clippers,how the value of it was increased because it was in LA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been saying they were moving back to LA for about 15 years now. There will be another team, and like NY there will be two teams most likely that will share one stadium. One AFC team, and one NFC team. I predict the Chargers will be in LA with the Rams.
> 
> Anyway, there are all sorts of things the NFL does. Their blatant lies that the owners lost money due to overhead a few years ago with the lock out was just that ridiculous.
> 
> Robert Kraft bought the Pats in 1994 for 174 million dollars. In 2009, their valuation was estimated at 1.4 billion dollars. That is around a 976% increase in valuation. Those valuations are not just numbers thrown out there and made up. They are based on the a teams ability to generate cash.
> 
> The NFL has at least 4 billion dollar revenue streams it did not have in the 80s. NFL Network to name one, Madden Football which a billion dollar product (all video gaming rights is under this), fantasy football phenomenon is certainly a billion dollar industry. To say nothing of the fact that at least 70% of all merchandise sold is done over the internet which directly cuts out the middle man. That is vast overhead that is saved. Did I mention how many stadiums are financed publicly where the owners receive windfall profits through socialist means?
> 
> The scams are vast. Do not get me started on how Tebow was forced on the Jets so they could get his jersey sold in the biggest market in the world and how Michael Sam was drafted by the ONE TEAM that did not need him the most. The Rams were so deep at DE, and we know they did not need him. He was drafted and immediately his jersey was sold and wouldn't you know it was third in jerseys sold.
> 
> The list goes on and on. What do you think the owners discuss in their annual meeting where there are strict gag rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey owl,since you are one of only about a handful of posters to have come on here that has logic and common sense that understands that IF there is a second team in LA besides the Rams from the AFC,it will be the chargers. this sportswriter here agrees with us about it that it will be the chargers.
> 
> If Rams Move To L.A. Raiders To St. Louis NFL News SportsGrid
> 
> 
> How was it that YOU had enough common sense to know its going to  be the chargers and not the raiders by chance?
Click to expand...


Well, the rumor has been there for a while. The greatest evidence to support it was the fact that they would be moving is the fact that San Diego has not built them a new stadium with tax dollars.

Alex Spanos will now make one last push to get the city to build a new stadium. Qualcom stadium is a 50 year old stadium and is one of the oldest in the league.

There will be a massive push to San Diego to pass an ordinance to finance a new one, or they will be moving to LA. Just like most teams have done. Last one being Minnesota. They caved. There is a good chance San Diego will too.


----------



## KissMy

Inglewood City Council was so afraid the public vote in June & the new St Louis stadium offer would keep Kronke in St Louis, they had a late night meeting & vote last night. The vote adopts a new redevelopment plan without calling a public vote, effectively kick-starting construction and sidestepping lengthy environmental review of issues such as noise, traffic and air pollution. Eric Geller, urged the council to "plant those shovels in the dirt tomorrow morning."

The new St Louis stadium offer would only cost Kronke 20% of what it will cost him to move to LA. That is a much greater return on investment than he will get moving the Rams to LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Theowl32 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact is the NFL is run by 32 billionaires. One billionaire wields enormous power. Now, how much power do 32 billionaires wield? Think about it.
> 
> The reason there has not been an NFL team in Los Angeles over the last 20 years is about creating leverage to force as many cities as they could to finance new stadiums with tax subsidized dollars.
> 
> Trust this, the owners are as about making money as they are about their teams winning. In fact I would say most owners are MORE about the business aspect of it than they are about the "integrity" of the game. The use the word "safety" the way government does. As a justifiable reason to fine ignorant uneducated millionaires for whatever reason that can be classified as concerns of "safety."
> 
> When Art Modell of the Browns received the offer from Baltimore that they would fund a new stadium through public funding, and offered to pay him 50 million just to agree to move there, Modell had no real choice, did he?
> 
> What did all of the other owners want to know after that? Where the fuck is my deal? That, is what they were asking. So, soon after the Browns left Cleveland, it was during this same period that the NFL moved teams out of LA. In order to create leverage to bully cities one by one to have public funing for new stadiums be built.
> 
> Denver owner was one of the first. He went so far as to remove the D from their old helmets. Most of the teams new stadiums were built from tax dollars, and virtually all of them threatened to move to LA. Look up Minnesota. They were the last team, and Goodell went to Minnesota to show the city that they were indeed moving to LA.
> 
> There are a lot more things the owners do that would surprise many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modell at least left the team name in Cleveland so he might have saved himself from burning in hell unlike the bitch who had her husband murdered off so she could inherit the team and move it to st Louis her hometown.did you know about that one?
> 
> also.amazingly,it  doesn't sound like you are aware of the announcement that kronke made in early January of aquiring an additional 300acres of land in addition to the 60 acres he bought last year and making the announcement that he plans to build an NFL stadium there near the forum?
> 
> after that announcement came out,not only has the st louis media come out and now say that THEY don't think the rams will be in st Louis past this year which is really funny cause they been calling people like me nutcases the past year for suggesting they would come back to LA
> 
> but everybody that came on here trolling my thread in the beginning last september saying that kronke was just using that land purchase for leverage for a new stadium,they all have done EXACTLY what I predicted they would do back then.they have NOW done an about face and back peddled claiming they never said the rams would never come back to LA.which is funny cause I asked them back then will they be too arrogant to admit they are wrong when the rams come back and they never answered the question,so NOW they are doing what I said they WOULD do back then,ever since that announcement came out early in January,they have all either lied and said they never said that,or they have left and not returned to admit how stupid they were.
> 
> I have to laugh at all the fools who said they would not be moving back and have lied as I said they would back then because they seem to be stupid in the fact that this place keeps records of things you said in the past. so what do they do? they come on and accuse ME of being the liar just like the trolls they are.
> 
> oh and the situation with the Vikings and the rams using LA for leverage for a new stadium is completely different like night and day.when the Vikings were talking about moving to LA,you had city and county officials going all over the place lobbying corporations and having constant talks with the Vikings for a new stadium in the prior years before that.NONE of that has gone on in st Louis.plus st Louis is bankrupt,they talk about a new stadium,but they are in millions in debt already for the stadium they play in now so even if they are serious about getting a new stadium which from the plans they have presented,they don't look serious at all,they have no way to fund the stadium.
> 
> and see that's the REASON why kronke is moving to LA either this year or for sure next year,is because of money.playing in the 2nd biggest media market in the country,the value of his team alone triples which makes him three times richer. remember the sale of the clippers,how the value of it was increased because it was in LA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been saying they were moving back to LA for about 15 years now. There will be another team, and like NY there will be two teams most likely that will share one stadium. One AFC team, and one NFC team. I predict the Chargers will be in LA with the Rams.
> 
> Anyway, there are all sorts of things the NFL does. Their blatant lies that the owners lost money due to overhead a few years ago with the lock out was just that ridiculous.
> 
> Robert Kraft bought the Pats in 1994 for 174 million dollars. In 2009, their valuation was estimated at 1.4 billion dollars. That is around a 976% increase in valuation. Those valuations are not just numbers thrown out there and made up. They are based on the a teams ability to generate cash.
> 
> The NFL has at least 4 billion dollar revenue streams it did not have in the 80s. NFL Network to name one, Madden Football which a billion dollar product (all video gaming rights is under this), fantasy football phenomenon is certainly a billion dollar industry. To say nothing of the fact that at least 70% of all merchandise sold is done over the internet which directly cuts out the middle man. That is vast overhead that is saved. Did I mention how many stadiums are financed publicly where the owners receive windfall profits through socialist means?
> 
> The scams are vast. Do not get me started on how Tebow was forced on the Jets so they could get his jersey sold in the biggest market in the world and how Michael Sam was drafted by the ONE TEAM that did not need him the most. The Rams were so deep at DE, and we know they did not need him. He was drafted and immediately his jersey was sold and wouldn't you know it was third in jerseys sold.
> 
> The list goes on and on. What do you think the owners discuss in their annual meeting where there are strict gag rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey owl,since you are one of only about a handful of posters to have come on here that has logic and common sense that understands that IF there is a second team in LA besides the Rams from the AFC,it will be the chargers. this sportswriter here agrees with us about it that it will be the chargers.
> 
> If Rams Move To L.A. Raiders To St. Louis NFL News SportsGrid
> 
> 
> How was it that YOU had enough common sense to know its going to  be the chargers and not the raiders by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the rumor has been there for a while. The greatest evidence to support it was the fact that they would be moving is the fact that San Diego has not built them a new stadium with tax dollars.
> 
> Alex Spanos will now make one last push to get the city to build a new stadium. Qualcom stadium is a 50 year old stadium and is one of the oldest in the league.
> 
> There will be a massive push to San Diego to pass an ordinance to finance a new one, or they will be moving to LA. Just like most teams have done. Last one being Minnesota. They caved. There is a good chance San Diego will too.
Click to expand...


Yeah I have to believe San Diego will cave like Minnesota did as well and in the end get something done because they cant afford to lose the Chargers.If they did,all they would have left is the padres and that's not much to get excited about for sports fans in southern California.

the Chargers situation is much more serious than the Raiders is because as I been saying,the Raiders have a billionaire investor onboard ready to finance the new stadium so money is not an issue with them. with the Raiders,they will get something done in the end cause they have nowhere else to go.The billionaire investor they have has said he will only finance the stadium if they stay in Oakland which is why they will stay and not go anywhere,not Carson,not San Antonio.just Oakland.whats holding up the Raiders is politics between the city and the county

I was thinking you had done your research and knew that LA was not an option for them because of the fact the majority of the owners are sore at Al Davis for suing the league to move to LA and plus the city council a year ago voted against them coming there,thats why I know this media thing on the Chargers and Raiders sharing a stadium is for pure leverage for both in the fact LA is not an option for the Raiders.


the Chargers on the other hand,i have not heard one single word on them having a billionaire investor so if any team from the AFC joins the Rams,it would be them.their stadium situation is more critical.

In the end though I think you are correct that they get a stadium deal as well just lie the Vikings did.it took the Vikings over 10 years as well to get something done.just like the Raiders,for over ten years they also were talking about moving to San Antonio or LA.

so the Chargers and Raiders will more than likely get their stadium deals and the Rams will be back in LA either this year or next and in the meantime,the NFL will probably continue using cities like San Antonio,St Louis,or even LONDON as leverage  for new stadiums for other teams looking for a new stadium as Minnesota did for over ten years with the Vikings saying they would move to LA or San Antonio several times in that timeframe.


The Rams EASILY make the best case for a move to LA over the Raiders and Chargers and why they will get the nod over them.Not only do they have the history and the tradition,they have an owner with deep pockets to bring them there which is imperative in that the owners want an owner with deep pockets to be the tenant and Kronke is that man.Neither Spanos or Davis have deep pockets.

But most importantly why the Rams have the best case for relocation? for the second year in a row,they ranked 2nd to last in NFL attendance.all you got to do to see how horrible their fan support is is watch their games from the last 5 years or so.the upper deck is completely blacked out on tv cause nobody sits up there hardly.

where as you can see from this picture here of a Raiders game in Oakland this year,the place was is a sellout.ALL of their games were like that this year,sold out. I posted a pic of a chargers game this year before to and it showed they also draw sold out crowds.I'll try to find that one of the chargers again.

Timeline Photos - Keep the Raiders in Oakland Facebook


so the chargers and raiders have NO CASE for relocation to Carson.A big factor in a team being allowed to relocate to another city is fan support.The Raiders have that and so do the Chargers.The Rams though on the other hand,do not. so they will easily get the nod over them despite what troll rightwinger keeps saying.


and here is the proof in the pudding that the Rams ranked second to dead last in NFL attendance ranking 31st out of the 32 teams with the Vikings being the only team worse than them.

31 St. Louis 8 456,146 57,018 8640.0 8 543,266 67,908 10900.0 16 999,412 62,463 9740.0
32 Minnesota 8 417,906 52,238 - 8 522,517 65,314 9390.0 16 940,423 58,776 16900.0

the Vikings you got to remember,are playing in a COLLEGE facility right now and have to face the burdon of fridged weather outdoors,whats the Rams excuse?

congrats to the jaguars.Last year they ranked dead last in attendance "WITH THE RAMS BEING SECOND TO DEAD LAST OF COURSE,hee hee." but jumped up a few notches this year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact is the NFL is run by 32 billionaires. One billionaire wields enormous power. Now, how much power do 32 billionaires wield? Think about it.
> 
> The reason there has not been an NFL team in Los Angeles over the last 20 years is about creating leverage to force as many cities as they could to finance new stadiums with tax subsidized dollars.
> 
> Trust this, the owners are as about making money as they are about their teams winning. In fact I would say most owners are MORE about the business aspect of it than they are about the "integrity" of the game. The use the word "safety" the way government does. As a justifiable reason to fine ignorant uneducated millionaires for whatever reason that can be classified as concerns of "safety."
> 
> When Art Modell of the Browns received the offer from Baltimore that they would fund a new stadium through public funding, and offered to pay him 50 million just to agree to move there, Modell had no real choice, did he?
> 
> What did all of the other owners want to know after that? Where the fuck is my deal? That, is what they were asking. So, soon after the Browns left Cleveland, it was during this same period that the NFL moved teams out of LA. In order to create leverage to bully cities one by one to have public funing for new stadiums be built.
> 
> Denver owner was one of the first. He went so far as to remove the D from their old helmets. Most of the teams new stadiums were built from tax dollars, and virtually all of them threatened to move to LA. Look up Minnesota. They were the last team, and Goodell went to Minnesota to show the city that they were indeed moving to LA.
> 
> There are a lot more things the owners do that would surprise many.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modell at least left the team name in Cleveland so he might have saved himself from burning in hell unlike the bitch who had her husband murdered off so she could inherit the team and move it to st Louis her hometown.did you know about that one?
> 
> also.amazingly,it  doesn't sound like you are aware of the announcement that kronke made in early January of aquiring an additional 300acres of land in addition to the 60 acres he bought last year and making the announcement that he plans to build an NFL stadium there near the forum?
> 
> after that announcement came out,not only has the st louis media come out and now say that THEY don't think the rams will be in st Louis past this year which is really funny cause they been calling people like me nutcases the past year for suggesting they would come back to LA
> 
> but everybody that came on here trolling my thread in the beginning last september saying that kronke was just using that land purchase for leverage for a new stadium,they all have done EXACTLY what I predicted they would do back then.they have NOW done an about face and back peddled claiming they never said the rams would never come back to LA.which is funny cause I asked them back then will they be too arrogant to admit they are wrong when the rams come back and they never answered the question,so NOW they are doing what I said they WOULD do back then,ever since that announcement came out early in January,they have all either lied and said they never said that,or they have left and not returned to admit how stupid they were.
> 
> I have to laugh at all the fools who said they would not be moving back and have lied as I said they would back then because they seem to be stupid in the fact that this place keeps records of things you said in the past. so what do they do? they come on and accuse ME of being the liar just like the trolls they are.
> 
> oh and the situation with the Vikings and the rams using LA for leverage for a new stadium is completely different like night and day.when the Vikings were talking about moving to LA,you had city and county officials going all over the place lobbying corporations and having constant talks with the Vikings for a new stadium in the prior years before that.NONE of that has gone on in st Louis.plus st Louis is bankrupt,they talk about a new stadium,but they are in millions in debt already for the stadium they play in now so even if they are serious about getting a new stadium which from the plans they have presented,they don't look serious at all,they have no way to fund the stadium.
> 
> and see that's the REASON why kronke is moving to LA either this year or for sure next year,is because of money.playing in the 2nd biggest media market in the country,the value of his team alone triples which makes him three times richer. remember the sale of the clippers,how the value of it was increased because it was in LA?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have been saying they were moving back to LA for about 15 years now. There will be another team, and like NY there will be two teams most likely that will share one stadium. One AFC team, and one NFC team. I predict the Chargers will be in LA with the Rams.
> 
> Anyway, there are all sorts of things the NFL does. Their blatant lies that the owners lost money due to overhead a few years ago with the lock out was just that ridiculous.
> 
> Robert Kraft bought the Pats in 1994 for 174 million dollars. In 2009, their valuation was estimated at 1.4 billion dollars. That is around a 976% increase in valuation. Those valuations are not just numbers thrown out there and made up. They are based on the a teams ability to generate cash.
> 
> The NFL has at least 4 billion dollar revenue streams it did not have in the 80s. NFL Network to name one, Madden Football which a billion dollar product (all video gaming rights is under this), fantasy football phenomenon is certainly a billion dollar industry. To say nothing of the fact that at least 70% of all merchandise sold is done over the internet which directly cuts out the middle man. That is vast overhead that is saved. Did I mention how many stadiums are financed publicly where the owners receive windfall profits through socialist means?
> 
> The scams are vast. Do not get me started on how Tebow was forced on the Jets so they could get his jersey sold in the biggest market in the world and how Michael Sam was drafted by the ONE TEAM that did not need him the most. The Rams were so deep at DE, and we know they did not need him. He was drafted and immediately his jersey was sold and wouldn't you know it was third in jerseys sold.
> 
> The list goes on and on. What do you think the owners discuss in their annual meeting where there are strict gag rules?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hey owl,since you are one of only about a handful of posters to have come on here that has logic and common sense that understands that IF there is a second team in LA besides the Rams from the AFC,it will be the chargers. this sportswriter here agrees with us about it that it will be the chargers.
> 
> If Rams Move To L.A. Raiders To St. Louis NFL News SportsGrid
> 
> 
> How was it that YOU had enough common sense to know its going to  be the chargers and not the raiders by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, the rumor has been there for a while. The greatest evidence to support it was the fact that they would be moving is the fact that San Diego has not built them a new stadium with tax dollars.
> 
> Alex Spanos will now make one last push to get the city to build a new stadium. Qualcom stadium is a 50 year old stadium and is one of the oldest in the league.
> 
> There will be a massive push to San Diego to pass an ordinance to finance a new one, or they will be moving to LA. Just like most teams have done. Last one being Minnesota. They caved. There is a good chance San Diego will too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I have to believe San Diego will cave like Minnesota did as well and in the end get something done because they cant afford to lose the Chargers.If they did,all they would have left is the padres and that's not much to get excited about for sports fans in southern California.
> 
> the Chargers situation is much more serious than the Raiders is because as I been saying,the Raiders have a billionaire investor onboard ready to finance the new stadium so money is not an issue with them. with the Raiders,they will get something done in the end cause they have nowhere else to go.The billionaire investor they have has said he will only finance the stadium if they stay in Oakland which is why they will stay and not go anywhere,not Carson,not San Antonio.just Oakland.whats holding up the Raiders is politics between the city and the county
> 
> I was thinking you had done your research and knew that LA was not an option for them because of the fact the majority of the owners are sore at Al Davis for suing the league to move to LA and plus the city council a year ago voted against them coming there,thats why I know this media thing on the Chargers and Raiders sharing a stadium is for pure leverage for both in the fact LA is not an option for the Raiders.
> 
> 
> the Chargers on the other hand,i have not heard one single word on them having a billionaire investor so if any team from the AFC joins the Rams,it would be them.their stadium situation is more critical.
> 
> In the end though I think you are correct that they get a stadium deal as well just lie the Vikings did.it took the Vikings over 10 years as well to get something done.just like the Raiders,for over ten years they also were talking about moving to San Antonio or LA.
> 
> so the Chargers and Raiders will more than likely get their stadium deals and the Rams will be back in LA either this year or next and in the meantime,the NFL will probably continue using cities like San Antonio,St Louis,or even LONDON as leverage  for new stadiums for other teams looking for a new stadium as Minnesota did for over ten years with the Vikings saying they would move to LA or San Antonio several times in that timeframe.
> 
> 
> The Rams EASILY make the best case for a move to LA over the Raiders and Chargers and why they will get the nod over them.Not only do they have the history and the tradition,they have an owner with deep pockets to bring them there which is imperative in that the owners want an owner with deep pockets to be the tenant and Kronke is that man.Neither Spanos or Davis have deep pockets.
> 
> But most importantly why the Rams have the best case for relocation? for the second year in a row,they ranked 2nd to last in NFL attendance.all you got to do to see how horrible their fan support is is watch their games from the last 5 years or so.the upper deck is completely blacked out on tv cause nobody sits up there hardly.
> 
> where as you can see from this picture here of a Raiders game in Oakland this year,the place was is a sellout.ALL of their games were like that this year,sold out. I posted a pic of a chargers game this year before to and it showed they also draw sold out crowds.I'll try to find that one of the chargers again.
> 
> Timeline Photos - Keep the Raiders in Oakland Facebook
> 
> 
> so the chargers and raiders have NO CASE for relocation to Carson.A big factor in a team being allowed to relocate to another city is fan support.The Raiders have that and so do the Chargers.The Rams though on the other hand,do not. so they will easily get the nod over them despite what troll rightwinger keeps saying.
> 
> 
> and here is the proof in the pudding that the Rams ranked second to dead last in NFL attendance ranking 31st out of the 32 teams with the Vikings being the only team worse than them.
> 
> 31 St. Louis 8 456,146 57,018 8640.0 8 543,266 67,908 10900.0 16 999,412 62,463 9740.0
> 32 Minnesota 8 417,906 52,238 - 8 522,517 65,314 9390.0 16 940,423 58,776 16900.0
> 
> the Vikings you got to remember,are playing in a COLLEGE facility right now and have to face the burdon of fridged weather outdoors,whats the Rams excuse?
> 
> congrats to the jaguars.Last year they ranked dead last in attendance "WITH THE RAMS BEING SECOND TO DEAD LAST OF COURSE,hee hee." but jumped up a few notches this year.
Click to expand...



one other thing that just occurred to me about this whole carson thing with the chargers and raiders how it will never fly is that USC and UCLA have both said their facilitys will be able to only host ONE team while waiting for a new stadium and they have said that the raiders are not welcome to play in their facility.

so kronke will get the thumbs up to move to LA before the chargers or raiders do so this charger/raider nonsense is  obviously just for leverage for new stadiums for spanos and davis.the same so called leverage one poster here was claiming kronke was using the land purchase for for a new stadium in st Louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

a great link here on roggins radio sports show in LA. The botton one I just listened to was on the chargers situation.roggin confirmed what I been saying recently about the rams,saying we will know in the next 120 days or so on if the rams will be in LA THIS YEAR saying we will have to wait till then to find out.thats why I keep saying its not over just yet,wont be till the end of june.

Audio The Beast 980

will be talking more about the LA situation on those other radio broadcasts as well listed there  that took place this month on the LA situation as I listen to them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this ESPN sportscaster is ALSO saying what I just got done saying basically.that the raiders and chargers are using it as leverage saying they are both further along in their stadium talks than what is being widely reported.

I really liked the part he mentioned on one of the NFL owners and several sources in the NFL have said that he will move regardless of what the owners vote on in june.I think this sports guy knows they are moving this year though,he is just trying to cover it up.i know how the media works.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Just came across THIS quote here by an LA contact of mine.This just confirms what I mentioned earlier in one of my previous posts what Dan Dierdorf was saying how in the entire time that he broadcast monday night games and the Raiders were in LA,all their Monday night games were all on the road because they could never sell out their home games.something the LOS ANGELES Rams never had trouble doing in the 70's and 80's



Here is his quote below.lol.I could not copy and paste it so I had to write it down,grrrrr.

Did you know that in 1984 the Raiders first home game after their superbowl win drew only 46,269 where the Rams first game that same year drew 65,403?

The Oakland Raiders may have won a superbowl in Los Angeles,but no one here cared.

and here is my previous post on Dierdorf talking about their Monday night games being on the road again.lol

In fact, Dierdorf points to his “Monday Night Football” days, when he ...was an analyst on the series from 1987-98. “MNF” showed 15 Raiders games from 1987 through ’94, their final season in California. “Do you know how many of those were played in Los Angeles?” Dierdorf asked. “None. We couldn’t afford to have Los Angeles blacked out, because the Raiders didn’t sell out. The Raiders were always on the road when they were on ‘Monday Night Football... If you’re afraid to have a home game because it might not sell out for ‘Monday Night Football,’ what does that tell you about the level of support?” ........before Dierdorf criticizes Los Angeles attendance, he should recognize that his St. Loujis Cardinals never averaged larger than 50,000 people in the stands during his playing career and never ranked higher than 19th in attendance during his time playing for Big Red.


and people around here think the NFL wants THESE clowns,a team that could not draw well the year AFTER they won the superbowl to LA,a team that has been a joke that last ten years plus?

and the chargers? they have even a FAR WORSE fanbase in LA than the raiders do and they think the NFL will actually seriously go for this carson deal?


----------



## BluePhantom

One of the problems with the Raiders selling out is that they tend to attract a pretty rough crowd. Any time I have been to a Raider game it was a mess of fights in the stands, drunk fans, and just jerks making asses of themselves. Hard to get people to go to the game when they know they are going to have to deal with that kind of crap. That and that they suck so who would really want to pay the money to see them get creamed anyhow?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BluePhantom said:


> One of the problems with the Raiders selling out is that they tend to attract a pretty rough crowd. Any time I have been to a Raider game it was a mess of fights in the stands, drunk fans, and just jerks making asses of themselves. Hard to get people to go to the game when they know they are going to have to deal with that kind of crap. That and that they suck so who would really want to pay the money to see them get creamed anyhow?


yeah thats one of the reasons the NFL owners will never approve the carson deal with the chargers and raiders,they want LA well represented and that wont ever happen with the Raiders there.

they have said it has to be the RIGHT TEAM with the RIGHT FIT.doesnt sound like the Raiders.lol  now the chargers it decribes but they have a ZERO fanbase in LA so that would not work.

I was at a chiefs game here in kc once for a preseason game and the guy sitting next to me was from California and he said that if you go to a raiders game in Oakland wearing a chiefs jersey,they'll beat you up. with an A'S game,its okay if you go in with colors from the opposing team,the raiders though not so.

Howie long said he was afraid for his familys when he took them to raider games in LA because of how violent the fans were there.they aren't as bad in Oakland,they don't behave there either but not anything like they were in LA though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

check it out,here is what I was talking about earlier how the raiders and chargers draw good crowds for their games in their cities.
in both cases,you have a packed house.

Have a Chargers Stadium Question Ask Mark Fabiani Yourself NBC 7 San Diego

Timeline Photos - Keep the Raiders in Oakland Facebook

and the Rams? well in a MONDAY NIGHT game no less,in a game against their long time rival the 49ers,just 5 minutes before kickoff,steve young was talking about the Rams maybe being gone after the 2014 season and he said -you have an owner who wants to be there,and look around,i don't know why he would want to stay,look at all these empty seats.

that says it all right there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> a great link here on roggins radio sports show in LA. The botton one I just listened to was on the chargers situation.roggin confirmed what I been saying recently about the rams,saying we will know in the next 120 days or so on if the rams will be in LA THIS YEAR saying we will have to wait till then to find out.thats why I keep saying its not over just yet,wont be till the end of june.
> 
> Audio The Beast 980
> 
> will be talking more about the LA situation on those other radio broadcasts as well listed there  that took place this month on the LA situation as I listen to them.



wow good thing I listened to that botton one on the chargers when I did,looks like it got deleted since then.here is more evidence that the chargers will be the second team from the AFC that goes to LA if there is another team,after listening to the second one from the bottom,looks like spanos wont even meet with the major of san diego which is what kronke is doing with the governor in st Louis.

this whole carson raiders/chargers thing is clearly just for leverage for a new stadium,why would davis share with spanos when the NFL suggested he share Levi stadium with the niners and he wouldn't do that? lol not happening.


----------



## The Irish Ram

Mad Scientist said:


> First off: No one in L.A. wants an NFL Team. L.A. is over run with Illegal Aliens from Central and South America who watch Soccer (Futbol). They don't really care for the NFL.
> 
> So when the talking heads on ESPN or any other sports show say that there is fan support for team, they're full of sh*t.




In that case the LA Rams should return to LA and so should the Americans.  The Pittsburgh Steelers' home field is in Pittsburgh.  The LA Rams' home field should be in LA.   Makes more sense.  Want soccer?  Go home, where they play soccer.  LA is Ram Fan territory.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this post here nails it WHY the Rams will be back in LA in 2016 IF " and that's a major if",they don't come back this year.

Sunday, March 1, 2015... today is the Measuring Date as set forth in the Amended and Restated St. Louis NFL Lease and the Edward Jones Dome officially, as of today, does not rank in the "First Tier" of NFL stadiums. The importance of this fact seems lost on some and dismissed by others, but it is at the center of the Rams position on their status with regard to staying in St. Louis or moving back to Los Angeles.

Whatever "good faith" arguments are thrown around, the fact of ...the matter is that providing a "First Tier" stadium was at the heart of St. Louis' proposal to lure the Rams to the Gateway City. Had such a "good faith" commitment by St. Louis interests not been made, it is unlikely that the Rams would have moved to St. Louis at all.

This comes down to a simple unarguable fact: the St. Louis Regional Convention and Sports Complex Authority failed to provide a "First Tier" stadium for the Rams as they were contractually obligated to. This has now become a simple case of "Breach of Contract" and there is not a court in the country that would not side with the Rams, should this matter be litigated.


----------



## The Irish Ram

You should be a sports announcer, 9/11.  It's good to see a fan take such an interest in their team.  I know football is a business, but  when a city loses a football team it effects the whole city.  I'm not a Cleveland fan, but when their team left it was crushing.  All indications seem that your Rams will be coming home.  Where they belong.  Looking forward to a brand new era for the LA RAMS.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Irish Ram said:


> You should be a sports announcer, 9/11.  It's good to see a fan take such an interest in their team.  I know football is a business, but  when a city loses a football team it effects the whole city.  I'm not a Cleveland fan, but when their team left it was crushing.  All indications seem that your Rams will be coming home.  Where they belong.  Looking forward to a brand new era for the LA RAMS.



yeah the Browns leaving Cleveland was indeed crushing for that city.they did not have a team for four years because of the stupid NFL.The Browns have yet to recover from that either because had they stayed,cleveland would have won two superbowls by now because in reality,the Baltimore Ravens are in reality the REAL Cleveland Browns.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

interesting read here.the NFL will not be able to stop kronke form moving the Rams back as you can see.

amazing how people around here don't have a clue what an anti trust lawsuit is which is what Kronke can file against them and will easily win in court if he decides to move them this year. and we know he WANTS to move there,so I see this happening sometime before july first,again got to remember,davis did not move the raiders back to Oakland till the end of june in 95.

"A successful antitrust suit against the league could have cost the owners more than $1 billion"




Something interesting I found when I was going through some boxes. I found some back issues of Lindy’s Football Annuals and I found the 1995 edition. Included is an article about the Rams move to St. Louis and a re-cap of how it came about. I thought considering that history looks to repeat and that our St. Louis counterparts keep making some outrageous claims, I thought it would be good to refresh ourselves with some pertinent facts.

“When Carolina and Jacksonville were awarded National Football league franchises in the fall of 1993, St. Louis was left out in the cold.

It appeared that the city, which had been without NFL football since the Cardinals left for Phoenix in 1988, would have a long wait before the sport would return.

A fractured ownership situation that included murky questions concerning the lease for a new stadium being built in downtown St. Louis, made it seem unlikely that the city was capable of attracting another team.

However, several months later, when the Los Angeles Rams let it be known they were interested in leaving the West Coast, St. Louis swung into action. A settlement was negotiated over the lease problem. And a group that dubbed itself FANS, Inc., with former U.S. Senator Thomas Eagleton at the helm, began wooing the Rams.

What followed were months of negotiations. At several points, impasses were reached. But Eagleton persisted. In St. Louis” favor was the new stadium, which would be ready midway through the ’95 season.

Finally on Jan 17, the Rams announced their intention to move to St. Louis. All St. Louis had to do was sell 46,000 personal seat licenses (PSL’s) which gives the buyer the right to then buy tickets. That would raise more than $74 million that would be used to facilitate the move, including paying off about $27 million on bonds the Rams would owe on Anaheim Stadium if they moved.

The fans of St. Louis responded in remarkable fashion. Orders were received for 72,000 licenses – within two weeks. The only bad news was that many fans would be shut out.

All that was then needed was approval by NFL owners. That seemed to be a slam dunk, That wasn’t the case. Many owners wanted a piece of the PSL pie. The league wanted the Rams to contribute to a stadium trust fund that would help replace them in Los Angeles. There was concern over Fox television, which would be losing its NFC team in the L.A. market.

When no agreement was reached at league meetings in Phoenix in March, owners voted against the move. Commissioner Paul Tagliabue insisted “money is the least of the issues.” Yet, negotiations continued.

One month later, at a special meeting in Dallas, the move was approved after the Rams agreed to pay $46 million (up from an offer of $26 million). Still, Tagliabue continued to insist the decision wasn’t about money.

“It did not come down to a money deal with the Rams,” Tagliabue said, after the owners voted 23-6-1 to approve the move. “That is a completely erroneous implication and had very little to do with it. There will be no money paid to the other member clubs of the league. There is a payment called for to the league which may go to NFL charities, or may go to a stadium trust fund. But (money) was the least of our concerns.

However, the Rams had threatened to move anyway and file suit against the league. A successful antitrust suit against the league could have cost the owners more than $1 billion.

Even Tagliabue acknowledged, “The desire to have peace and not be at war was a big factor.”

Said Jonathan Kraft, son of New England Patriots owner Robert Kraft, “About five or six owners didn’t want to get the other owners into litigation, so they switched their votes.”

Which means, quite clearly, this was all about money. It doesn’t matter whose pocket the bucks go into. Money was the issue and money was at the core of every negotiation that took place in the entire process.

Aside from the $46 million, $29 million of which was considered a relocation fee (almost four times what Cardinals owner Bill Bidwell paid when he moved), the Rams agreed to pay 50 percent of any losses claimed by Fox TV up to $12.5 million. The Rams also agreed that if the NFL expands in the next 10 years and a team is not put the Los Angeles area, they will forego a $13 million expansion cut.

As it was, Rams club president John Shaw thought the cost prohibitive. He seemed to be looking forward to a fight.

“I advised Georgia (Frontiere) and Stan (Kroenke) not to accept the NFL’s offer,” Shaw said. “I thought it had become too pricey. But it’s their team and it was their decision to make.”

Kroenke, from Columbia, Mo., became a part-owner of the Rams when the move was approved, having bought 30 percent of the club for $60 million.

In the end, the owners, including Frontiere, wisely realized it was better to take/pay the money and run rather than risk a disruptive lawsuit. After all, we also know lawsuits cost a lot of…money. It was also clear the owners wanted to exact a pound of flesh from the Rams, whom they consider opportunists.

We all know no other NFL owner would have done the same if they had the chance. Right?

- Howard Balzer”


----------



## LA RAM FAN

interesting article on the chargers situation.

always said if there was an AFC team that moved there it would be the chargers,peter king of sports illustrated agrees.
New NFL stadium in St. Louis Los Angeles for Rams Raiders Chargers The MMQB with Peter King

another interesting one on it.

San Diego consults its civic playbook on stadium situation - LA Times


----------



## Toro

Goldman Sachs to underwrite Chargers move to LA, including operating losses.

Goldman Sachs to finance Chargers possible move ProFootballTalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yep. thats what I been saying all along for the past year is if there is a team from the AFC that moves there,it will be the Chargers.

This is what will go down.The Rams will move to Inglewood probably later this year "remember the Raiders did not move back to oakland til the end of june in 95.kronke is just waiting for the owners to vote on it which is not scheduled  till june.something I did not know about till a few weeks ago."  and the Chargers join them in Carson next year.

If the chargers are stupid enough to do this and leave san diego it will be disaterous for them because they have a ZERO fan base in LA and near it but this is the NFL and they are idiots and dont understand these things.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> Goldman Sachs to underwrite Chargers move to LA, including operating losses.
> 
> Goldman Sachs to finance Chargers possible move ProFootballTalk



Here is a great video on the meeting that place  yesterday on the stadium situation for the Chargers.

Chargers fans chime in on new stadium plan FOX5 San Diego San Diego news weather traffic sports from KSWB

here is another video from ESPN about it.very informative.

San Diego Chargers fans favor Qualcomm site for new stadium - ESPN

also a good one.



The Raiders are very close to getting a deal done in Oakland.I cant see the Chargers not getting one as well,this is clearly just leverage for both teams.this would be disasterous for the NFL if they moved to carson and shared with the Raiders.

If they started building a stadium in carson making it clear the Raiders and Chargers were leaving them,you would have a lameduck product in san diego and in Oakland for 2 or 3 years with  empty stadiums because the fans would not show up knowing they were leaving them.

That's why I feel confidant that kronke will make the move to LA later THIS year. He has made it clear he doesn't want to stay in St Louis with the announcement of building an NFL stadium in LA and the Rams already have horrible fan support as it is.

If he goes back and plays one more year there,then again,you are looking at a lameduck product on the field.nobody in the NFL wants that.
the owners would rather have their team play in front of a loud sold out hostile crowd like in seattle or green bay than have them play in front of empty crowds.

Plus the chargers have no fanbase in LA or Carson and the Raiders have only a limited one so you would have no support in carson from fans there for either team and the fans in Oakland and san diego would feel betrayed and not go see them as they said in that video.

I see the Raiders and Chargers eventually getting their stadium deals done. Spanos has said he wants to stay in san diego and davis has said he wants to stay in Oakland where Kronke it is well known,wants to move to Inglewood.

also word is from one NFL owner and well known sources within the NFL,that he will sue the NFL if they don't approve his move this year.

can you say LEVERAGE?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great piece on the Rams here.in this video in the lower right hand corner,this CBS newscaster tells it like it is when he says st louis is going to have a VERY difficult time convincing Kronke to stay in st louis.

the article here on the other hand is ignorant saying he will have a hard time getting the 24 votes needed.never mind the fact that the owners never wanted them to leave LA in the first place,that they all voted AGAINST it and only changed their stance on it when the bitch threatened to sue the NFL in an anti trust lawsuit and the the NFL has been trying for two decades now to get a team back in LA.

LOOK Possible stadium design for Rams to stay in St. Louis - CBSSports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ESPN's Frank Hartman talks with St Louis sportwriter Jim Cusumono
 great listen.

http://www.insidestlaudio.com/Pressbox/030215-4PB.mp3

Love the part where he says-" I don't want to say zero,but I would say the chances of Kronke keeping the Rams in St Louis,are practically zero."

he then goes on to say as well-" I would say that it is 100% that the NFL wont be able to tell Kronke that he has to stay in St Louis."

further proof of what I was saying way back in august that Kronke for usre has one foot out the door.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Its looking more and more gloom and doom for the Rams in the Lou.

cancelling promotional events?  does anybody here seriously "STILL" think the Rams are going to remain in St Louis this year?


The St. Louis Rams are canceling a series of events for fans and season ticket holders, including the popular Fan Fest held in August.


Rams ending popular St. Louis fan events promotions - SBNation.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> a great link here on roggins radio sports show in LA. The botton one I just listened to was on the chargers situation.roggin confirmed what I been saying recently about the rams,saying we will know in the next 120 days or so on if the rams will be in LA THIS YEAR saying we will have to wait till then to find out.thats why I keep saying its not over just yet,wont be till the end of june.
> 
> Audio The Beast 980
> 
> will be talking more about the LA situation on those other radio broadcasts as well listed there  that took place this month on the LA situation as I listen to them.



On hour 1  from the feb 24th broadcast Roggins goes on to say-If the Inglewood stadium passes tonight the Rams will be fast tracking.The Raiders and Chargers would have to get into a time machine to catch up with them.the carson deal is swiss cheese.It has lots of holes in it. tickets are cheap in St Louis,everything costs a lot less there,thats why kronke wants to move.

Hour 2-If it is voted in,the carson site it seems will not ever happen.It went to the vote of the people not council,its done. mayour butts-we're going to make this happen.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA news announcer Kaylee Heck talks about the Rams coming to Inglewood speaking with BRING BACK THE LOS ANGELES RAMS director Tom Bateman.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sun MIGHT be peaking through for the chargers.lets hope.

Sun peeking through stadium clouds UTSanDiego.com Mobile


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great listen here on roggins radio show on wed 2-25-hr 3

he goes on to say-stan kronke is far ahead.Kronke is well ahead of everyone.He is in the red zone.The others are at the five yard line.would kronke consider alex spanos as a second tenant? maybe but spanos and the chargers would not go for it.

the NFL wants two teams but not two stadiums.Here is what i see happening ideally long term.the NFL wants ONE now.a number of years from now you have an expansion team and this is why.it comes with a 4 or 5 billion dollar franchise fee.who gets that money? the owners.

The Rams are on the fast track to coming to Inglewood I believe here is why.I asked mayor butts after the meeting if he recieved a congratulary email or text from the Rams tonight? know what he said? He said-I rather not say anything about that. 

That means he did.

it wont be immediately,but there will be two teams here.

Audio The Beast 980


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the chips are falling into place.

Darnell Freeman - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

interesting article from an LA resident who is NOT a Rams fan but feels they need to come back.


I'm no Rams fan, and I never was. But it feels right for them to come back to my city. The Raiders were just a blip on our radar. We're ready for the Rams. - See more at: Opinion An Angelino Struggles With the NFL s Return to L.A. - Fuse


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is great news. Looks like some gloom and doom for the chargers and raiders for the carson project.rightwinger wont be happy about this since his theory they will move there is looking worse and worse all the time.

the Carson initiative says work can only start once a team has signed a 20-year lease to play at the venue.

Backers of Carson NFL stadium file ballot initiative as first step - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> a great link here on roggins radio sports show in LA. The botton one I just listened to was on the chargers situation.roggin confirmed what I been saying recently about the rams,saying we will know in the next 120 days or so on if the rams will be in LA THIS YEAR saying we will have to wait till then to find out.thats why I keep saying its not over just yet,wont be till the end of june.
> 
> Audio The Beast 980
> 
> will be talking more about the LA situation on those other radio broadcasts as well listed there  that took place this month on the LA situation as I listen to them.



on fred roggins the beast on 3-3-15 hr 1 he talks about how stan when he made the additional land purchase in January,that he said to the owners-Im going to go.Im going to build this.

before that,all teams wer elooking at each other waiting for the other to make the first move.not anymore.stan kronke is still in the lead.thats the only thing that matters.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this nails it.the fact that kroneke is building a stadium for an NFL team says it all.

Paul Rivera - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## Wry Catcher

Rams to LA; Jaguars to St. L;  Raiders to San Antoinio. 

Now, if the NFL would only hire professional, full time well trained officials born with common sense, the game might once again be interesting. 

Today's games last three plus hours, which includes maybe 20 minutes of actual play, an hour and forty minutes of commercials plus 20 more minutes of time outs for penalty's which had zero impact on the actual game. 

All of which has made watching football into a giant waste of time, IMO.  TGFBB, it's spring, Play Ball!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wry Catcher said:


> Rams to LA; Jaguars to St. L;  Raiders to San Antoinio.
> 
> Now, if the NFL would only hire professional, full time well trained officials born with common sense, the game might once again be interesting.
> 
> Today's games last three plus hours, which includes maybe 20 minutes of actual play, an hour and forty minutes of commercials plus 20 more minutes of time outs for penalty's which had zero impact on the actual game.
> 
> All of which has made watching football into a giant waste of time, IMO.  TGFBB, it's spring, Play Ball!


That's why I have decided after carrol threw the seahawks game to stick mostly with OLD games.both the NFL and MLB have been ruined with players not playing for one team their whole careers anymore.thats why I have decided to stick mostly with old NFL games. and I hope you are not talking about baseball there? that's far more boring than NFL.at least in football something is happening all the time.


----------



## Wry Catcher

9/11 inside job said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams to LA; Jaguars to St. L;  Raiders to San Antoinio.
> 
> Now, if the NFL would only hire professional, full time well trained officials born with common sense, the game might once again be interesting.
> 
> Today's games last three plus hours, which includes maybe 20 minutes of actual play, an hour and forty minutes of commercials plus 20 more minutes of time outs for penalty's which had zero impact on the actual game.
> 
> All of which has made watching football into a giant waste of time, IMO.  TGFBB, it's spring, Play Ball!
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I have decided after carrol threw the seahawks game to stick mostly with OLD games.both the NFL and MLB have been ruined with players not playing for one team their whole careers anymore.thats why I have decided to stick mostly with old NFL games. and I hope you are not talking about baseball there? that's far more boring than NFL.at least in football something is happening all the time.
Click to expand...


I was 'talking' about baseball, and there is almost always something going on in a MLB game if one understands the game and watches closely.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wry Catcher said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams to LA; Jaguars to St. L;  Raiders to San Antoinio.
> 
> Now, if the NFL would only hire professional, full time well trained officials born with common sense, the game might once again be interesting.
> 
> Today's games last three plus hours, which includes maybe 20 minutes of actual play, an hour and forty minutes of commercials plus 20 more minutes of time outs for penalty's which had zero impact on the actual game.
> 
> All of which has made watching football into a giant waste of time, IMO.  TGFBB, it's spring, Play Ball!
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I have decided after carrol threw the seahawks game to stick mostly with OLD games.both the NFL and MLB have been ruined with players not playing for one team their whole careers anymore.thats why I have decided to stick mostly with old NFL games. and I hope you are not talking about baseball there? that's far more boring than NFL.at least in football something is happening all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was 'talking' about baseball, and there is almost always something going on in a MLB game if one understands the game and watches closely.
Click to expand...

watching baseball in real life is fun.watching all the foul balls go into the stands,lol but on TV? That's boring as hell.its like watching paint dry.will take football on tv ANY DAY of the year anytime.thats why in the summertime I watch old NFL games from the past,the good old days before the NFL became a bunch of assholes moving from one city to another,players staying with one team their whole careers,before fucking domed stadiums.

baseball got ruined with free agency and tearing down classic ballparks.i got to see tiger stadium and yankee stadium before they tore them down.will never step into those new shithole ballparks they built.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

speaking of baseball,have you seen these three videos before,if so,did you seem them at the time they happened? I saw only one live at the time it happened,the other two just from seeing them over the years.you?

Baseball 2015 Thread Page 5 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Wry Catcher

9/11 inside job said:


> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams to LA; Jaguars to St. L;  Raiders to San Antoinio.
> 
> Now, if the NFL would only hire professional, full time well trained officials born with common sense, the game might once again be interesting.
> 
> Today's games last three plus hours, which includes maybe 20 minutes of actual play, an hour and forty minutes of commercials plus 20 more minutes of time outs for penalty's which had zero impact on the actual game.
> 
> All of which has made watching football into a giant waste of time, IMO.  TGFBB, it's spring, Play Ball!
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I have decided after carrol threw the seahawks game to stick mostly with OLD games.both the NFL and MLB have been ruined with players not playing for one team their whole careers anymore.thats why I have decided to stick mostly with old NFL games. and I hope you are not talking about baseball there? that's far more boring than NFL.at least in football something is happening all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was 'talking' about baseball, and there is almost always something going on in a MLB game if one understands the game and watches closely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> watching baseball in real life is fun.watching all the foul balls go into the stands,lol but on TV? That's boring as hell.its like watching paint dry.will take football on tv ANY DAY of the year anytime.thats why in the summertime I watch old NFL games from the past,the good old days before the NFL became a bunch of assholes moving from one city to another,players staying with one team their whole careers,before fucking domed stadiums.
> 
> baseball got ruined with free agency and tearing down classic ballparks.i got to see tiger stadium and yankee stadium before they tore them down.will never step into those new shithole ballparks they built.
Click to expand...


I've been to 17 of the MLB stadiums and my top three are AT&T (Giants); Citizens Bank (Phillies); and Miller Park (Millwaukee).  Fenway and Wrigley are old and uncomfortable , Tampa's a dump and Oakland's was ruined by Al Davis.

I've been to both Yankee and Met homes fields - old and new - and like Citi Field better than the new Yankee Stadium; San Diego is ho hum, but the gas lamp distirct rocks, Dodger Stadium is blah but Seattle's is pretty cool and has good food.  BTW, I've watched many 49er games at Kezar and Candlestick (under various names) and will never set foot in Levi Stadium - the Niner's ownership sucks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wry Catcher said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wry Catcher said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams to LA; Jaguars to St. L;  Raiders to San Antoinio.
> 
> Now, if the NFL would only hire professional, full time well trained officials born with common sense, the game might once again be interesting.
> 
> Today's games last three plus hours, which includes maybe 20 minutes of actual play, an hour and forty minutes of commercials plus 20 more minutes of time outs for penalty's which had zero impact on the actual game.
> 
> All of which has made watching football into a giant waste of time, IMO.  TGFBB, it's spring, Play Ball!
> 
> 
> 
> That's why I have decided after carrol threw the seahawks game to stick mostly with OLD games.both the NFL and MLB have been ruined with players not playing for one team their whole careers anymore.thats why I have decided to stick mostly with old NFL games. and I hope you are not talking about baseball there? that's far more boring than NFL.at least in football something is happening all the time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was 'talking' about baseball, and there is almost always something going on in a MLB game if one understands the game and watches closely.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> watching baseball in real life is fun.watching all the foul balls go into the stands,lol but on TV? That's boring as hell.its like watching paint dry.will take football on tv ANY DAY of the year anytime.thats why in the summertime I watch old NFL games from the past,the good old days before the NFL became a bunch of assholes moving from one city to another,players staying with one team their whole careers,before fucking domed stadiums.
> 
> baseball got ruined with free agency and tearing down classic ballparks.i got to see tiger stadium and yankee stadium before they tore them down.will never step into those new shithole ballparks they built.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I've been to 17 of the MLB stadiums and my top three are AT&T (Giants); Citizens Bank (Phillies); and Miller Park (Millwaukee).  Fenway and Wrigley are old and uncomfortable , Tampa's a dump and Oakland's was ruined by Al Davis.
> 
> I've been to both Yankee and Met homes fields - old and new - and like Citi Field better than the new Yankee Stadium; San Diego is ho hum, but the gas lamp distirct rocks, Dodger Stadium is blah but Seattle's is pretty cool and has good food.  BTW, I've watched many 49er games at Kezar and Candlestick (under various names) and will never set foot in Levi Stadium - the Niner's ownership sucks.
Click to expand...


Been to Kezar stadium huh? damn you're an old geezer.lol
Havent been to wrigley but have been to fenway.true that its a little uncomfortable as is wrigley as you say but its nice to know there are at least some owners out there who care about the fans and tradition instead of bullshit billion dollar stadiums.those a hole owners can die.

fenway park was originally supposed to be torn down which is why i went there to see a game because that was being widely reported so wanted to see it live before it happened but the current owner came in and he is actually someone rich who cares about tradition thank god.

good for you that you refuse to set foot in Levi stadium.im proud of you.

if all these asshole owners care about is a new stadium instead of the fans feelings,then they can all go jump off a bridge and die.

ever been to royals stadium? if not,got to go there sometime in your life,it is easily by far the most beautiful ballpark in the majors you will see with their scoreboard in the outfield and the fountains.its the water fountains that make it such a great time to go and enjoy the ballgame more than anything else.gives you something to do between innings.matter of fact that was the ONLY thing that kept me going for the past 20 years when they were so horrible was looking at the fountains.lol

sparky anderson even said that of all the ballparks there were in baseball,royals stadium was his favorite to play in.The new ballpark the Giants play in now however wasnt  around when he was managing so your ballpark might right up there with royals stadium as the coolest ballpark in the country especially since you got the ocean and everything to look at for a view.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If the Rams are FORCED to stay in St. Louis for the 2015 season KNOWING that the team is moving, that will be ecomomically damaging to the franchise and that could also be grounds for an antitrust lawsuit.
Purposely hurting tickets sales through force by the league in staying in a location that the owner no longer want to be at or a fan base that will no longer buy tickets or merchandise can be used as a reason for the suit!
Thus, no lame duck should be ENFORCED, especially now that the Inglewood stadium has the green light! Just make a lease arrangement with the Coliseum or better yet the Rose Bowl and move the team back for the 2015 season!

very good point.well said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

some facts I came across recently from my fellow LA RAM fans that looks to overwhelming proof they will be back soon and this chargers/raiders carson thing is all grandstanding.a smokescreen.

one wrote this-The Raiders and chargers announcing their intentions speaks more to the public perception they are trying to create than them actually wanting to leave.It's leverage.stan isnt saying anything because there's nothing to be said.He's leaving and doesnt care if st louis knows.
Indeed.

chargers president mark fabiani said he is 100% sure stan kroneke intends to move the Rams to LA.

Stan has yet to accept to pay his share of the STl stadium.the plan doesnt work without him.

I have yet to hear that stan wants to spend 200 million for upgrades to the dome,he has yet to say he wants to spend 200 million to help fund a floating stadium.He is however,spending double,triple,those amounts for construction in Inglewood.

Jason Lacanfora says Rams will be in LA.He also said kroneke could sue the NFL if they try to block him because he is paying for everything and will have an approved stadium.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> some facts I came across recently from my fellow LA RAM fans that looks to overwhelming proof they will be back soon and this chargers/raiders carson thing is all grandstanding.a smokescreen.
> 
> one wrote this-The Raiders and chargers announcing their intentions speaks more to the public perception they are trying to create than them actually wanting to leave.It's leverage.stan isnt saying anything because there's nothing to be said.He's leaving and doesnt care if st louis knows.
> Indeed.
> 
> chargers president mark fabiani said he is 100% sure stan kroneke intends to move the Rams to LA.
> 
> Stan has yet to accept to pay his share of the STl stadium.the plan doesnt work without him.
> 
> I have yet to hear that stan wants to spend 200 million for upgrades to the dome,he has yet to say he wants to spend 200 million to help fund a floating stadium.He is however,spending double,triple,those amounts for construction in Inglewood.
> 
> Jason Lacanfora says Rams will be in LA.He also said kroneke could sue the NFL if they try to block him because he is paying for everything and will have an approved stadium.


"as the Rams continue their full-speed ahead approach of building a stadium in downtown LA, there are no shortage of conclusions to be made and theories to be expounded upon.

The fallout will continue for months and the race to Southern California is as heated as it has ever been, if not more so. This is on, and it won't stop until at least one team, and quite possibly two, are playing in the LA area by the start of the 2016 season."

Why the Raiders are going to LA -- whether it s with Rams or Chargers - CBSSports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> some facts I came across recently from my fellow LA RAM fans that looks to overwhelming proof they will be back soon and this chargers/raiders carson thing is all grandstanding.a smokescreen.
> 
> one wrote this-The Raiders and chargers announcing their intentions speaks more to the public perception they are trying to create than them actually wanting to leave.It's leverage.stan isnt saying anything because there's nothing to be said.He's leaving and doesnt care if st louis knows.
> Indeed.
> 
> chargers president mark fabiani said he is 100% sure stan kroneke intends to move the Rams to LA.
> 
> Stan has yet to accept to pay his share of the STl stadium.the plan doesnt work without him.
> 
> I have yet to hear that stan wants to spend 200 million for upgrades to the dome,he has yet to say he wants to spend 200 million to help fund a floating stadium.He is however,spending double,triple,those amounts for construction in Inglewood.
> 
> Jason Lacanfora says Rams will be in LA.He also said kroneke could sue the NFL if they try to block him because he is paying for everything and will have an approved stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> "as the Rams continue their full-speed ahead approach of building a stadium in downtown LA, there are no shortage of conclusions to be made and theories to be expounded upon.
> 
> The fallout will continue for months and the race to Southern California is as heated as it has ever been, if not more so. This is on, and it won't stop until at least one team, and quite possibly two, are playing in the LA area by the start of the 2016 season."
> 
> Why the Raiders are going to LA -- whether it s with Rams or Chargers - CBSSports.com
Click to expand...


how current is that link by chance,I could not get it to pen when i clicked it? .It has to be and older article since the last month or so they been trying to cover it up with smokescreens that the charger and raiders are going to go to carson and share a stadium.

It has got to be an older link because the chargers stadium situation is much more critical than the raiders are.the raiders recently signed a 1 year extension to play in oakland this year and mark davis said he would not do so unless there was progress for a new stadium for the raiders in oakland.

plus all these media types like jason La canfora always leave out key facts that al davis's wife has said she intends to keep the raiders in oakland and she is the majority owner do thats all that matters.as long as she is alive,the raiders are going nowhere so this has got to be an older article.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> some facts I came across recently from my fellow LA RAM fans that looks to overwhelming proof they will be back soon and this chargers/raiders carson thing is all grandstanding.a smokescreen.
> 
> one wrote this-The Raiders and chargers announcing their intentions speaks more to the public perception they are trying to create than them actually wanting to leave.It's leverage.stan isnt saying anything because there's nothing to be said.He's leaving and doesnt care if st louis knows.
> Indeed.
> 
> chargers president mark fabiani said he is 100% sure stan kroneke intends to move the Rams to LA.
> 
> Stan has yet to accept to pay his share of the STl stadium.the plan doesnt work without him.
> 
> I have yet to hear that stan wants to spend 200 million for upgrades to the dome,he has yet to say he wants to spend 200 million to help fund a floating stadium.He is however,spending double,triple,those amounts for construction in Inglewood.
> 
> Jason Lacanfora says Rams will be in LA.He also said kroneke could sue the NFL if they try to block him because he is paying for everything and will have an approved stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> "as the Rams continue their full-speed ahead approach of building a stadium in downtown LA, there are no shortage of conclusions to be made and theories to be expounded upon.
> 
> The fallout will continue for months and the race to Southern California is as heated as it has ever been, if not more so. This is on, and it won't stop until at least one team, and quite possibly two, are playing in the LA area by the start of the 2016 season."
> 
> Why the Raiders are going to LA -- whether it s with Rams or Chargers - CBSSports.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how current is that link by chance,I could not get it to pen when i clicked it? .It has to be and older article since the last month or so they been trying to cover it up with smokescreens that the charger and raiders are going to go to carson and share a stadium.
> 
> It has got to be an older link because the chargers stadium situation is much more critical than the raiders are.the raiders recently signed a 1 year extension to play in oakland this year and mark davis said he would not do so unless there was progress for a new stadium for the raiders in oakland.
> 
> plus all these media types like jason La canfora always leave out key facts that al davis's wife has said she intends to keep the raiders in oakland and she is the majority owner do thats all that matters.as long as she is alive,the raiders are going nowhere so this has got to be an older article.
Click to expand...



Feb 20 I believe.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> some facts I came across recently from my fellow LA RAM fans that looks to overwhelming proof they will be back soon and this chargers/raiders carson thing is all grandstanding.a smokescreen.
> 
> one wrote this-The Raiders and chargers announcing their intentions speaks more to the public perception they are trying to create than them actually wanting to leave.It's leverage.stan isnt saying anything because there's nothing to be said.He's leaving and doesnt care if st louis knows.
> Indeed.
> 
> chargers president mark fabiani said he is 100% sure stan kroneke intends to move the Rams to LA.
> 
> Stan has yet to accept to pay his share of the STl stadium.the plan doesnt work without him.
> 
> I have yet to hear that stan wants to spend 200 million for upgrades to the dome,he has yet to say he wants to spend 200 million to help fund a floating stadium.He is however,spending double,triple,those amounts for construction in Inglewood.
> 
> Jason Lacanfora says Rams will be in LA.He also said kroneke could sue the NFL if they try to block him because he is paying for everything and will have an approved stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> "as the Rams continue their full-speed ahead approach of building a stadium in downtown LA, there are no shortage of conclusions to be made and theories to be expounded upon.
> 
> The fallout will continue for months and the race to Southern California is as heated as it has ever been, if not more so. This is on, and it won't stop until at least one team, and quite possibly two, are playing in the LA area by the start of the 2016 season."
> 
> Why the Raiders are going to LA -- whether it s with Rams or Chargers - CBSSports.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how current is that link by chance,I could not get it to pen when i clicked it? .It has to be and older article since the last month or so they been trying to cover it up with smokescreens that the charger and raiders are going to go to carson and share a stadium.
> 
> It has got to be an older link because the chargers stadium situation is much more critical than the raiders are.the raiders recently signed a 1 year extension to play in oakland this year and mark davis said he would not do so unless there was progress for a new stadium for the raiders in oakland.
> 
> plus all these media types like jason La canfora always leave out key facts that al davis's wife has said she intends to keep the raiders in oakland and she is the majority owner do thats all that matters.as long as she is alive,the raiders are going nowhere so this has got to be an older article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Feb 20 I believe.
Click to expand...


yeah I thought so.I knew it had to be an older article because on feb 24,that was when that laughable piece about the raiders and chargers moving to carson and sharing a stadium was announced.

This raiders/chargers thing is what that nutcase kissmy was claiming in the beginning when he came on here in the beginning claming that kroneke was just using the 60 acre land purchase he made a year ago for leverage. Kroneke was obviously not purchasing that land for leverage but spanos and davis ARE using carson for leverage. He got the part right that there is an NFL owner using a city for leverage,just the wrong owner.

this raiders/chargers carson thing is so obviously for leverage for new stadiums for them because the ONLY realistic possiblity of a team from the AFC moving to LA would be the chargers and thats because like i said,Al Davis's wife carol davis wants to keep them in oakland so thats all that matters.

Plus the NFL is sore at the davis family because of Al suing the league to move them to LA in the first place so the owners will never approve the move and mark davis wont be able to sue the NFL because he doesnt have the money and deep pockets for a long winded battle in court.

That just leaves the chargers. The chargers? seriously? They have a zero fanbase in LA.If they moved out to carson,there would be a lot of empty seats in that stadium because nobody in the LA area or in carson will support the chargers so that would be disaterous for them to move to carson.

The Raiders have a very limited fanbase out there in LA .the year they won the superbowl the next year their first game,the opener,only drew a little over 45,000 fans where the Rams drew over 65,000 fans for their first game of the season. and the chargers? they have an even much smaller fanbase than the raiders do so that wont work for them.

Thats why it is so obvious just for leverage for the raiders and chargers because NFL owners have said that spanos wants the chargers to stay in san diego and davis has said he wants the raiders to stay in oakland.

Stan Kroneke however,has said he wants to move the Rams to LA and the owners badly want a team there.The rams will be back in LA for sure next year if not this year.we will no for sure by the end of june when the owners meet.that was what LA mayor Butts said last summer that we would know if they were moving this year when the owners meet in june.

btw,were you not aware of that recent announcement back in february from the raiders and chargers on possibly moving to carson to share a stadium?


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> some facts I came across recently from my fellow LA RAM fans that looks to overwhelming proof they will be back soon and this chargers/raiders carson thing is all grandstanding.a smokescreen.
> 
> one wrote this-The Raiders and chargers announcing their intentions speaks more to the public perception they are trying to create than them actually wanting to leave.It's leverage.stan isnt saying anything because there's nothing to be said.He's leaving and doesnt care if st louis knows.
> Indeed.
> 
> chargers president mark fabiani said he is 100% sure stan kroneke intends to move the Rams to LA.
> 
> Stan has yet to accept to pay his share of the STl stadium.the plan doesnt work without him.
> 
> I have yet to hear that stan wants to spend 200 million for upgrades to the dome,he has yet to say he wants to spend 200 million to help fund a floating stadium.He is however,spending double,triple,those amounts for construction in Inglewood.
> 
> Jason Lacanfora says Rams will be in LA.He also said kroneke could sue the NFL if they try to block him because he is paying for everything and will have an approved stadium.
> 
> 
> 
> "as the Rams continue their full-speed ahead approach of building a stadium in downtown LA, there are no shortage of conclusions to be made and theories to be expounded upon.
> 
> The fallout will continue for months and the race to Southern California is as heated as it has ever been, if not more so. This is on, and it won't stop until at least one team, and quite possibly two, are playing in the LA area by the start of the 2016 season."
> 
> Why the Raiders are going to LA -- whether it s with Rams or Chargers - CBSSports.com
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how current is that link by chance,I could not get it to pen when i clicked it? .It has to be and older article since the last month or so they been trying to cover it up with smokescreens that the charger and raiders are going to go to carson and share a stadium.
> 
> It has got to be an older link because the chargers stadium situation is much more critical than the raiders are.the raiders recently signed a 1 year extension to play in oakland this year and mark davis said he would not do so unless there was progress for a new stadium for the raiders in oakland.
> 
> plus all these media types like jason La canfora always leave out key facts that al davis's wife has said she intends to keep the raiders in oakland and she is the majority owner do thats all that matters.as long as she is alive,the raiders are going nowhere so this has got to be an older article.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Feb 20 I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah I thought so.I knew it had to be an older article because on feb 24,that was when that laughable piece about the raiders and chargers moving to carson and sharing a stadium was announced.
> 
> This raiders/chargers thing is what that nutcase kissmy was claiming in the beginning when he came on here in the beginning claming that kroneke was just using the 60 acre land purchase he made a year ago for leverage. Kroneke was obviously not purchasing that land for leverage but spanos and davis ARE using carson for leverage. He got the part right that there is an NFL owner using a city for leverage,just the wrong owner.
> 
> this raiders/chargers carson thing is so obviously for leverage for new stadiums for them because the ONLY realistic possiblity of a team from the AFC moving to LA would be the chargers and thats because like i said,Al Davis's wife carol davis wants to keep them in oakland so thats all that matters.
> 
> Plus the NFL is sore at the davis family because of Al suing the league to move them to LA in the first place so the owners will never approve the move and mark davis wont be able to sue the NFL because he doesnt have the money and deep pockets for a long winded battle in court.
> 
> That just leaves the chargers. The chargers? seriously? They have a zero fanbase in LA.If they moved out to carson,there would be a lot of empty seats in that stadium because nobody in the LA area or in carson will support the chargers so that would be disaterous for them to move to carson.
> 
> The Raiders have a very limited fanbase out there in LA .the year they won the superbowl the next year their first game,the opener,only drew a little over 45,000 fans where the Rams drew over 65,000 fans for their first game of the season. and the chargers? they have an even much smaller fanbase than the raiders do so that wont work for them.
> 
> Thats why it is so obvious just for leverage for the raiders and chargers because NFL owners have said that spanos wants the chargers to stay in san diego and davis has said he wants the raiders to stay in oakland.
> 
> Stan Kroneke however,has said he wants to move the Rams to LA and the owners badly want a team there.The rams will be back in LA for sure next year if not this year.we will no for sure by the end of june when the owners meet.that was what LA mayor Butts said last summer that we would know if they were moving this year when the owners meet in june.
> 
> btw,were you not aware of that recent announcement back in february from the raiders and chargers on possibly moving to carson to share a stadium?
Click to expand...

I was not you seem to have an encyclopdic wealth of knowledge with this situation I have a lot to learn.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Rams are coming home wheter it be this year or next.One of the Rams players Grant Winstrom on tweeter tweeted saying  the Rams are all but gone from St Louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Love that part -If drafted by the Rams he will probably wind up playing in southern california.




all political posturing bullshit.its all for leverage for the raiders and chargers.

gasbag st louis sportswriter Bernie in denial that its too little too late for the Rams in st louis.lol


very informative video.

Chargers Raiders proposed NFL stadium site - YouTube
wow,still another great informative video.

LA Ram fans at the superbowl.

interesting stuff begins at the 4:00 minute mark.

Behind Enemy Lines - Day 2 - XLIX - YouTube


more interesting stuff.begins at the 6:20 mark.

Behind Enemy Lines - Day 5 - XLIX - YouTube


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams to LA? can you say done deal? Good Job all associated with Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams campaine. This Los Angeles Times poll backs up everything I been saying that the raiders have just a limited fans base in LA and the chargers zero.

Rams 61.48%
Raiders 33.18%
Chargers 5.33%
http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp...campaign=buffer

Why St. Louis should let the Rams move and say good riddance. I'd suggest that they let SK buy out 2015 and move now.
http://mobile.nytimes.com/…/albatro...-weighs-on-sup…

Loud No from Missouri Senate Concerning New STL Football Stadium CBS St. Louis

So the hosts of the show think the Raiders are coming. According to them, they have a huge Raider fan base there. I kind of doubt that will happen. What I also find interesting is they now feel the Rams are truly gone. Go to segment 3.http://www.insidestl.com/…/Tuesdays...o--Tatt-Talk.a…

Tuesday's Show Audio - Tatt Talk

Good Video. Show St. Louis is fair weather fans. If they win, they will show up. Also Rams led the league in visiting teams fan attendance. Starts around 9 minute mark.http://www.bizjournals.com/…/video-...stay-in-st-lou…

Coliseum City stadium plan for Oakland Raiders A s faces milestone vote - San Francisco Business Times

Coliseum is likely choice for LA NFL team Daily Trojan

Relocation
"Los Angeles will be a focal point in the coming months, with St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke inching closer to getting the necessary entitlements for his proposed 80,000-seat stadium in Inglewood, and the San Diego Chargers mulling countermoves to try to block a team — the Rams or the Oakland Raiders — from moving into the L.A. market.
If the Chargers can't block a move, they might try to beat the Rams to L.A. The best chance for the Raiders is to be the second team into a stadium, as opposed to building one on their own."
-Farmer
http://www.latimes.com/…/la-sp-nfl-...203-story.html…


segment two.stadium progress?

http://www.insidestl.com/insideSTLc...MC-Studios.aspx

CBSSports.com APP

Obama budget would limit public financing for stadiums - St. Louis Business Journal

Kroenke s Hollywood Park Plan is NFL s Best Bet Yet - Forbes

usual comedy bit from Randy karraker.lol

http://www.101sports.com/2015/02/04...-angeles-plans/

http://www.yardbarker.com/nfl/articles/ report_nfl_may_be_closer_than_ever_to_returning_to<br />_los_angeles/18160385?linksrc=story_home_module_related_18223034

Thomas Work Begins on Land of Proposed Inglewood Stadium Site insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams

reality dawning on st louis fans Rams are leaving.

http://www.latimes.com/business/la-...ory.html#page=1

big announcement finally hit.

http://www.sportingnews.com/nfl/sto...facebook.com%2F

Even listening to the St Louis sports talk shows, they cannot believe the Rams are still going to be in the EJD for 2015 and have virtually no fans or at least only visiting fans sitting there. MOVE THEM! I can't believe this league is pussy footing this thing around. What possible advantage could forcing the Rams to stay in STL as a lame duck have? Stan is already losing money in STL, is he really willing to set there and lose even more money? I don't get it. I thought these owners were businessmen. A good many of the people in STL have disassociated themselves emotionally from the Rams so why would they buy tickets? If you think of the NFL as a major corporation and the Rams as what is called an Op-Co, why would the parent company want one of its Op-Cos in a situation to lose money? That is not how it works. I work for such a company and they want their Op-Cos to increase their profits each year no matter how well they did the year before. Keeping them in STL for 2015 is not logical in a business sense.


this video alone should prove st louis is not a football town and the rams need to come home.


people are starting to notice.

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...begins-sort-of/

There is no need for a new environmental report for Inglewood:
Stan Kronke's 60 acres of the Revitalized City Of Champions project was approved back in the 1990's by the NFL as a suitable site for the Raiders. There were problems with the FAA and LAX that Al Davis did not want to wait 1-2 years to see through, and so he moved back to Oakland. The Raiders could have stayed at the Coliseum, or else replaced the Rams in Anaheim, but Davis decided to instead throw a tantrum which he quickly regretted. He then sued the NFL in a futile attempt to try to "own" the Los Angeles football marketplace and he lost the case. There was an environmental report made for an NFL stadium in Inglewood in the 1990's. While it's true that things change over 20 years, outside of The Forum's recent renaissance as a concert venue, it's fair to say that the area has lost more than it has gained during that time. As great as The Forum is now doing, it is almost impossible for the venue to match the number of dates The Forum enjoyed 20 years ago when concerts, the Lakers, Kings, ice skating shows, circuses, etc., and a then-thriving Hollywood Park, turned the are around The Forum and Hollywood Park into a traffic nightmare several nights a week. Let's say that in 2018, there is a sold out Rams game, a sold out concert at The Forum the same night, and a crowd of shoppers are at the retail portion of the project the same day. The number of people in 2018 would not greatly surpass the number of people going to events in Inglewood back in, say, 1997, if the Raiders sold out their proposed stadium, the Lakers or Kings sold out The Forum, and Hollywood Park featured a full slate of races. Nobody is trying to deceive the people of Inglewood, and 98 or 99 percent of Inglewood knows this and supports the stadium and the entire project.

how fitting,year of the ram.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/moren..._b_6627328.html

Legally bypassing public vote.

http://www.fieldofschemes.com/2015/...-impact-review/

what ifs from st louis.

http://www.insidestl.com/insideSTLc...d-St-Louis.aspx

Changes On and Off Field for Rams in 2015 - 101Sports.com

Here we go...the "suits" are lining up, getting ready to cause mischief...
Memo to NFL: Can you say "Anti-trust suit"?

Memo to the NFL: here are two words for you to remember: controlling precedent. Yes, NFL, if Stan wants to move tomorrow and you try to block him, he will sue and just like Al Davis two decades ago, he will win. So, the Rams will end up in LA, regardless of your committees, and your NFL coffers will be lighter if you force Stan into court. Trust me, the NFL is aware of this and all of this stuff is pure posturing. LA Rams!!!

...not to mention, "triple damages".

NFL reminds teams that only the league can make relocation decisions - LA Times

NFC West Notes Los Angeles 49ers Seahawks - NFL Rumors - ProFootballRumors.com

newballpark on Twitter Truth is Kroenke is doing the NFL a favor. He s doing much of the planning the NFL would normally have to do. 

St. Louis Needs a Plan B to Keep the NFL

Jason La Canfora Kroenke doesn t need a handout from the NFL. The Beast 980

Here it is,just a write up with everything we know put together.

http://www.wcbsports.com/return-los...ent/2015/02/10/

Listened to the Dean at lunch time today talking about the Rams, St Louis, Gov Nixon and AEG. The Dean asked us to connect the dots and read the tea leaves. Yes, like the Dean, I think this is all adding up to the Rams moving to LA. Yes I agree the people in St Louis except the die hards KTRISTL don't care if the Rams move. The Govenor and the City are talking in terms of being an NFL city, they are not saying keep the Rams. And like AEG, nothing in St Louis is going to get built unless they have a committment from the league and a team. Well, its already been acknowledged that Kroenke can do this deal with his partners and doesn't need the league's help or money. Several sources have acknowledged this is the leagues best opportunity to get back into LA. No other owner has the tools or the finances to make this work like Kroenke can. Maybe Jerry Jones could but he's not moving. And the Dean said 2016 again and frankly the way this is moving I am thinking 2015 but I am biased and want it to be 2015 but realistically I think it can be 2015. No, I don't see two new football stadiums happening in LA and AEG's extension I believe expires next month. Hmm.

farmer talking with Rome.

http://kfwbam.com/2015/02/10/sam-fa...ms-from-moving/


I go to Disneyland like once a week in my Rams gear, and over the past couple years, it has been awesome to hear more, "Go Rams!" "So are they coming back?" "Tavon!" "Bradford!" haha Even many 49ers, Seahawks, and Chargers fans at Disneyland ask, "So, your Rams coming back?" ME: "Yessir!" smile emoticon Raiders fans aren't too cordial, but I still have 52-0 stuck in my head. smile emoticon

Rams To Los Angeles - ESPN Video - ESPN

New stadium executive could help Raiders stay in Oakland - Oakland Raiders Blog - ESPN

I'm from St. Louis .... and I support your movement. You can have them!

seems to be the norm around st louis.

got to love the support from st louis.

http://www.kmov.com/sports/football...-291371471.html

The St. Louis Post-Dispatch reported the Missouri government is looking for the Rams and the league to pay at least $400 million in construction costs for a project estimated to cost close to $1 billion.
"We're going to need the NFL and the team to show us that they're willing to make a substantial investment in making this work," Nixon said, "and on terms that will benefit not only the citizens of this region, but all Missourians."
- Los Angeles Times

segment 2.ray hartmann of st louis magazine.

http://www.insidestl.com/insideSTLc...--Bully-Us.aspx

Another thing, I caught the tail end of The Beast"Radio; With Fred Roggin, Well he was on the line with Mayor Butts, and the Mayor said that the machinations so far involving the project is almost certainly pointing toward Mid March, when the big shovels hit the ground.This means another hurdle overcome!, consequently this can expedite the Rams chances for coming in 2015.

Besides we do not know what is going on behind closed doors regarding Goodall and the Rams.\

BREAKING NEWS Inglewood has the verified signatures for NFL stadium initiative The Beast 980

old but right from bernies paper.

http://www.stltoday.com/news/local/...e543ba797e.html

Bernie at it again.I just dont get that peacock part.

http://m.stltoday.com/sports/column...bile_touch=true

Is this article a satire? Really you just made the case for why the Rams need to come home to beautiful sunny perfect weather Los Angeles.lol

http://m.stltoday.com/news/local/me...b362bbc0e5.html

http://espn.go.com/blog/st-louis-rams/post/_/id/16150/the-st-louis-stadium-plan-by-the-numbers?src=mobile&rand=ref~{"ref":"https://www.facebook.com/"}

Los Angeles Rumors Could Pose Difficulties In Free Agency For The St. Louis Rams - Ramblin Fan - A St. Louis Rams Fan Site - News Blogs Opinion and more.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The St. Louis Rams are basically the Cleveland Indians from Major League St. Louis Rams

Curbed LA The Los Angeles Neighborhoods and Real Estate Blog

Inglewood NFL stadium plan advances as petition signatures verified - LA Times

Inglewood mayor explains status intent of stadium effort ProFootballTalk

NFL and its owners are putting the new Los Angeles stadium on the fast track - The Washington Post


***Recap***
INGLEWOOD 85°
stl 25°
02-12-15

Los Angeles has a legitimate hope at an NFL team league VP says

Mayor Butts talks with Mike Florio.Good listen.pro football live with mike florio.hour 2 {2-12-15.}

NBC Sports Radio ProFootballTalk

Not that the St Louis stadium stuff is of much consequence to the Los Angeles Rams at this point,but that rerouting of the railroad tracks was not included in the original cost estimates for construction.lol

http://www.fieldofschemes.com/2015/...900m-price-tag/

Enemies are trying all sorts of ways to bring down Butts and the Hollywood Park stadium dream, but it won't work. Butts is well prepared for the nonsense.
"“Hollywood Park Land Company has had a consistent policy of making political contributions in Inglewood since we began operating in the city in 2005,” HPLC senior vice president Chris Meany said in a statement to the Register. “Our political contributions are publicly reported and entirely consistent with local and state laws.”http://www.ocregister.com/a…/butts-...paign-hplc.html

"We believe this will be the most unusual and beautiful stadium in the country, if not the world," Meany said......"The Kroenke Group isn't building this because they believe it'll sit empty," he said. "They're building it because they believe there's a market opportunity." http://www.latimes.com/…/la-sp-nfl-...te-20150213-st…

CBSSports.com APP

Inglewood NFL stadium plan advances as petition signatures verified - LA Times

The latest BS floating around the Twitter world per Randy Karraker is Kroenke wanting to swap the Rams for Raiders and move the Raiders to LA. Where do they come up with this stuff? Anybody waiting on that action to take place is going to be waiting into the next century. Kroenke knows the fanbase in LA is pro Rams. Just more BS to detract from the real story.

Plans for NFL-caliber stadium in Inglewood advance quickly - LA Times

City of Champions Initiative Qualifies in Less than 2 Weeks

St. Louis could become the NFL s new Los Angeles ProFootballTalk

The Stadium Game - KUSI News - San Diego CA

only difference between diehard STL fans and myself and other LA Rams fans is LA is basing is statements and posts on facts not hopes. We have hopes but everything has been in our favor so far so there is no reason for us to fantasize and make up ridiculous scenarios.

Holy Ram nation Mr. Spanos San Diego Reader

Former Raiders VP Amy Trask on Oakland St. Louis Stadium Situations insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife CBS Sports 920 Feature Interviews

we will probably know by March 2015 when the owners meet"
-Mayor Butts during KJLH interview last July.

Make no mistake, I am a citizen of LA county born and raised. What kept me a Rams fan these last 20 years was I had already been a fan for 30 years when they moved and I heard about the escape clause even back in 95. So it was my hope all that is taking place now would happen with the Rams coming back to LA. I don't even want to think about if they were to stay in St. Louis.

Wow, I don't know if my fellow BBTLAR noticed, but, this is a very significant article that has been posted! Why? This is the first time mayor Butts has mentioned the STL situation in regards to the Rams! He has not just mentioned the Rams, he has criticize the city of St. Louis in regards to the way they are handling the Rams and their stadium needs. As a matter of fact, he mentions critical details of the problems StL has currently with keeping the Rams and building of the new stadium. Now, ask yourself why would a mayor call out a city 1,800 miles away and know so much detail of their situation if he wasn't in competition for their team? Why not call out Oakland? Or San Diego instead? Because he knows that the Rams are his team! The man will not point the finger at StL if he didn't know for sure that's the team coming. Why would he? This is very significant in my opinion, mayor Butts for the first time has identified his opponent (the city of StL) and the bargaining chip, what else, the Rams. He has drawn first blood! There is no reason for mayor Butts to talk about StL if the Rams were not the team that is coming. Thanks for showing us part of your hand Mr. Butts. You don't have to dance around this issue anymore sir, the Ram is out of the hat!

Stadium developer has donated 100 000 to Inglewood officials apos campaigns - LA Times


I hope that when Stan brings the Rams home to Los Angeles, he also brings back the history that goes along with them; the uni's, the old ram's head logo, the colors and the Fight song...I'm hoping he'll institute a "ring of honor" in the new stadium that will recognize the great players from the LA Rams' history...I think these are instrumental for the older fans that will remember them, as well as the new generation of fans that will have never learned of the rich history of the LA Rams

Ask and ye shall receive. All are in the plans. LA Rams!!!


i hope not.

http://www.10news.com/news/chargers...ampaign=fanpage


a little different take from jason cole.

http://www.mighty1090.com/episode/d...815-jason-cole/



For all the people involved in this Rams to LA scenario, Mayor Butts seems to be the most level headed of them all. He doesn't waiver and he doesn't promise things he cannot promise. He's very real and up front about everything. I think he's the one person I actually trust of all the city officials and league officials. If he says its happening then I trust that.

Bill Koltes - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook

Chargers Remarks to Mayor s Stadium Task Force San Diego Chargers

Chargers Not Ignoring L.A. Sweepstakes CBS St. Louis

Chargers offer harsh advice to advisory group - 10News.com KGTV ABC10 San Diego

Chargers Remarks to Stadium Task Force Extended Version San Diego Chargers

Bonsignore still believes Rams will be in LA.
http://kfwbam.com/2015/02/16/bonsig...up-in-st-louis/

Are the Chargers working with AEG to stop Kroenke The Beast 980


Hey Spanos / Fabiani- please listen loud and clear: why don't you take your "so-called 25%" L.A./O.C. revenue share and work to re-direct that effort to your own market? L.A. does not want your team up here. We have ZERO emotional connection to your team. What do you think happens to your remaining 75% S.D. base if you try to move? Poof! Gone. Do you really thing you will replace that here especially if you're seen as hindering the return of 49 years of Rams history? Uhhhhh no. You are the San Diego Chargers with a long storied history in your town. Let's keep it that way and stay out of our way.

Ray Rotto from CSN bay area has a quality interview on the raiders relocation circus.

http://www.insidestl.com/insideSTLc...he-Raiders.aspx

"Meeting with San Diego Mayor Kevin Faulconer's nine-member stadium advisory group for the first time this week, representatives of the San Diego Chargers provided a blunt assessment on the city's effort to build a new NFL stadium that would keep the team in San Diego -- come strong or stay home.
Mark Fabiani, the team's point person on the stadium issue, provided a copy of the remarks that the Chargers presented to the advisory group in a private session on Monday.
"It would not be fair to the Chargers -- a team that has worked for 14 years to find a stadium solution in San Diego County -- to allow other teams that themselves abandoned the L.A. market to now return and gut the Chargers' local revenue stream," Fabiani said"
....what the Chargers fail to acknowledge is that IF 25% of their revenue comes from the Los Angeles area, it's not because THEY have done anything to earn it. They were simply the only NFL team around, and people chose to adopt the Chargers. We LA NFL fans owe the Chargers NOTHING. (and I was a season tix holder of the Chargers after Georgia moved my team.) (whom I was a season tix holder in Anaheim.) And the Chargers do not OWN our NFL loyalty affiliation or the Los Angeles greater metropolitan NFL market. There are laws against that kind of wannabe monopoly.


From channel 4 news in Los Angeles as reported by Fred Roggin.

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/s...-292097771.html

Chargers set sights on L.A. push San Diego officials for action on stadium - LA Times

NFL to Los Angeles Why the NFL Rams in 2015 Just Needs To Happen. NFL and Hollywood Dreams

well well well it seems spanos has had enough of the bullshit political posturing in san diego.its about time.the rams had better hurry up and pack the moving vans.

http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2015...e-independence/

st louis tax payers would be on the hook for 400 million.the citizens of st louis arent stupid and arent going for it.It's worth listening to the nine minute video.

http://hereandnow.wbur.org/2015/02/...is-rams-stadium

St. Louis Proposes 400 Million Plan To Keep Rams Here Now

Keep an eye on the St. Louis stadium deal The Kansas City Star The Kansas City Star


----------



## LA RAM FAN

with all the nonsense about the chargers,thought i would pass on some potential good news.Looks like things are happening in oakland to keep the raiders.

http://www2.oaklandnet.com/oakca1/g...y/oak051365.pdf

Governor Nixon Thinks You Want to Fund a New Football Stadium United for Missouri

Scott & BR Jan. 28 3PM Hour"
Scott & BR are live from Arizona and chat with some Rams fans about an NFL team in LA, and talk football with sports agent Lee Steinberg
Check Out The Interview Me & Tom Bateman Did On Radio Row From Super Bowl Week For Scott & BR From "Mighty 1090" ‪#‎LARAMS‬
http://www.mighty1090.com/podcast/s...r-full-shows/…/

Scott and BR - Full Shows
The Scott & BR Show - Afternoons 3-6pm on the Mighty 1090 San Diego
MIGHTY1090.COM


chargers might want to be co tenants.
http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/...0217-story.html

Inglewood Stadium Petition Signatures Verified, Clearing Way For Potential Vote
INGLEWOOD – Los Angeles County officials have verified enough petition signatures to put plans to build a $2 billion, 80,000-seat stadium at Hollywood Park up for a vote, Inglewood City Clerk Yvonne Horton confirmed on Feb 11.
The Inglewood City Council will now decide whether to vote to approve the project financed by the Hollywood Park Land Company, a development group that includes Rams owner Stan Kroenke, or place the initiative on the ballot for April or June elections. The Inglewood City Council is scheduled to meet Feb 24 .

Ok...here's my take. Spanos' and Fabiani's comments about "blocking" the Rams from moving, and that they somehow have a right to the LA market, were all directed toward the local SD politicians, who have screwed them over time and again for at least 14 years. While they would have liked to stay in the SD area, they know they cannot afford to build a stadium on their own. Now that Kroenke is building his own stadium, and has said that he's amenable to having a second tenant, the Chargers are merely telling the pol's in SD to "put up or shut up. We've had enough of your nonsense!" They are not prepared to give up a percentage of their team to Anschutz or Roski, and Kroenke's willingness to have them as a tenant gives them the "leverage" (are you listening, "fiddy shades"?) they need to either finally get the stadium deal done in SD, or make the move to LA. Looks like we will probably have the ‪#‎LARams‬ and the ‪#‎LAChargers‬ in 2016. That should make everybody in the league office happy.


The Rams are the haves and the Raiders and Chargers are the have nots. Stan Kroenke has the moxie, the know how and the money to make a new stadium in LA happen and move the LA legacy team (Rams) back to where they belong. But we also have two have nots (Raiders and Chargers) who for what ever reason are in a desperate situation. No money and no stadium.

Mr. Fabiani, lots of things are not fair in life. The Chargers do not nor have they ever represented Los Angeles. The Chargers themselves left the LA market after their 1st year in the American Football League.For most of my childhood and adulthood the Chargers have been a San Diego entity. Its not the problem of the Rams or the league or the fans that the Chargers did not cultivate the fanbase in the San Diego area and that the Chargers went after fans from LA and OC. You had to know that at some point, some team was going to move into Los Angeles. This has been talked about for nearly two decades.

chargers may have secret plan in works.

http://kfwbam.com/2015/02/18/kevin-...s-is-happening/


meanwhile back in oakland.

http://kfwbam.com/2015/02/18/raider...or-new-stadium/




fat boy jason cole tripping again.this tiem saying the raiders and chargers will be sharing a stadium.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99Y...eature=youtu.be

Labor unions commit to round-clock work on St. Louis stadium FOX Sports

a hilarious piece from none other than shane grey himself.lol

http://www.insidestl.com/insideSTLc...taying-Put.aspx

Block fears Chargers departure envisions SDSU campus annex at Qualcomm site UTSanDiego.com

Joint Statement from the Raiders and the Chargers San Diego Chargers

one thing to remember, this chargers raiders thing, the st louis stadium proposal, these are just ideas on paper. ideas. stan has a plan, and is days away from getting approval to actually start building a stadium, this year. so what the nfl is going to tell him not to build it? this new development destroys the idea that stan will sell the team, that he will trade teams with the raiders and move them or that he would build the stadium and have the raiders/chargers as tenants, etc no he has a plan and has already burned bridges with st louis. if it is a race, then stan has already won. so this new chargers raiders plan just has to be leverage.

San Diego Chargers Oakland Raiders have joint stadium plan near Los Angeles - ESPN Los Angeles

This article should calm some of you down out there. The reason for this announcement with the Chargers/Raiders joint venture in Carson was indeed a direct reaction to Stan Kroenke's announcement to build a stadium in Inglewood. Mark Fabiani of the Chargers even admits it in this article. Please trust the research done by the hardworking folks that contribute to this BBLAR page. The Carson site is indeed at least 2-3 years away from being ready to even start construction on a stadium, despite the very flashy video and renderings. The Carson site has major toxic chemical clean up issues to deal with, otherwise Stan Kroenke would've bought that land a long time ago. There is a reason he chose Inglewood. These antics are used as leverage to get the cities of Oakland and San Diego to get things going on stadium plans in their respective cities. Stay calm...and GO RAMS! http://espn.go.com/…/chargers-say-l...-plan-ramped-u…

new LA times poll.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp...-htmlstory.html

Chargers Raiders to Announce 1.7B Stadium Plan in Carson NBC Southern California

Chargers-Raiders plan at least one NFL team in L.A. an inevitability - LA Times

Chargers say L.A. stadium plan ramped up in January - San Diego Chargers Blog - ESPN

sam farmer on the morning after "they control that land but do not own the land quite yet."

http://www.insidestl.com/insideSTLc...-Fast-Stan.aspx


February 2015 The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore

Oakland Raiders San Diego Chargers LA Stadium Team-Up Stuff Of Comedy

Chargers-Raiders proposal prompts dismay in San Diego hope in Oakland - LA Times

Okay wait... The NFL WON'T let the Rams make a joint statement in Inglewood, but both the Chargers and Raiders are making a public statement about their plans for a stadium in Carson?
No hypocrisy by the league there??? No double standard? What happened to "there are NO teams moving to Los Angeles without out involvement or approval"???
F em Stan! Take the gloves off NOW and move back to Los Angeles THIS SEASON and sue the HELL out if the NFL for bad faith!!!

Carson launches campaign to build NFL stadium lure Chargers Raiders

Read Arashs' tweets a few minutes ago about Goldman Sachs working for the Chargers to get the stadium in L.A., if I remember right, wasn't Sachs also working for St. Louis to help force the Rams to stay there? If not illegal in either business law, and if not a definite conflict of interest in NFL reg.'s, doesn't this seem a bit fishy? So Goldman Sachs is working against Kroenke and the Rams in every possible area (Not to mention getting the nod of victory over Kroenke in the Dodgers pursuit- which is where the NFL has tried to force teams to locate to if they want to be in LA)?? Seems like legally there is something odd at play there.
Arash Markazi:

NFL Insider Carson stadium is a leverage move by Chargers and Raiders The Beast 980

Too Funny Scott and BR on local sd 1090 said the same Thing...That its "Laughable Nonsense" Silly pipe dream plan to extort both cities


With the 49ers playing now playing 50 miles south of their ostensible home city, the Raiders have a golden opportunity to assert themselves in the Bay Area market. Davis alluded to this point in a recent interview. It's been nothing but fan complaints about the schlep down the peninsula to Levi's Stadium. Meanwhile, Oakland Alameda is a 25 minute BART trip from the Embarcadero. The Raiders belong in Oakland not just for legacy reasons but because it makes proper business sense. In a new stadium, with a winning product, the Raiders' valuation would skyrocket.

For now Chargers and Raiders move to LA still a bluff NFL Sporting News

From Tim Kawakami of the San Jose Mercury News via twitter...
"Just had a brief conversation with Raiders owner Mark Davis, who said he made sure he touched base with Oakland officials last night."
"Davis said he wanted Oakland officials to know he still wants to stay, but "we do have options... We're running on two tracks right now.""
"Asked if it's a three-team race for two LA spots, Davis said no, because the Raiders aren't necessarily racing anywhere."



THE RON JACOBS BLOG BRAH THE FAN THEY LEFT BEHIND

Mayor Faulconer and Chargers attorney sound off on Chargers-Raid - CBS News 8 - San Diego CA News Station - KFMB Channel 8

JL says Rams will be in LA.He also said kroneke could sue NFL if they try to block him because he is paying for everything and will have an approved stadium.

http://www.cbssports.com/nfl/writer...ams-or-chargers

Why the Raiders are going to LA -- whether it s with Rams or Chargers - CBSSports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BILL DWYRE New stadium plan sounds a little crazy - LA Times

ESPN NFL FAQ NFL relocation to Los Angeles

it is found that the NFL is actually behind this Chargers and Raiders joint stadium project in Carson and at the same time "put the brakes on" or quashed Stan Kroenkes plans to built his own stadium with his own money in Inglewood, Stan has EVEN MORE an antitrust case against the NFL than Al Davis had in BOTH his lawsuits (which he win!) and he should move HIS team back to Los Angeles NOW and file his lawsuit immediately! He will definitely win triple damages as a result if this is found to be the case.

Rams coach Jeff Fisher focused on football not Los Angeles

NFL says this time it apos s more serious about stadium - LA Times

Chargers Carson Stadium Land Purchase Not Finalized NBC Southern California

San Antonio official says Oakland Raiders lied to city about moving - LA Times

The supporters of the Carson project say they first have to pump out gasses trapped beneath the landfill, and it will only take about 3 months. I think this is a complete fabrication. I pass an old landfill everyday, and they too have had to pump/vent the gasses before developing the site. This landfill looks like it was never a landfill, rolling hills, nature, but with hundreds of vents and pumps. This landfill is much much smaller than Carson's. Multiple large scale companies (housing dev, golf courses and clubs, shopping, etc) have put plans in place to develop the site, and all have been stopped by the amount of time still needed to complete the pumping/venting of the trapped gasses. This pumping has been continuous for over 20 years. I think my city would love to hear the magic method that Carson and the NFL plan to use to complete this task safely in 3 months.

It s time for Goodell to act on Chargers situation UTSanDiego.com

San Diego Mayor on Chargers Not How You Do Business NBC Southern California

garbage coming out of st louis.

http://fansided.com/2015/02/21/nfl-...-rams-st-louis/

Chargers Raiders Rams lead NFL franchise relocation race to Los Angeles - ESPN

Mayor Faulconer meets with Chargers president fast-tracks deadline for stadium plans - 10News.com KGTV ABC10 San Diego
a friend of mine from STL RECENTLY INTERVIEWED ANDY FROM FOX 2 STL POSTING THIS ON HIS BEHALF.

http://thehorn.sportsblog.com/posts...ndy_banker.html

*new ram stuff*
2 articles in the sports section of my newspaper (The Press Democrat). The first talks about the 4 stadiums in play right now, the chances of all 3 moving there, and basically calling out how the hell Raiders & Chargers came up with the plan & the chance of it happening looking unlikely (basically calling it bullshit).
The second talks about how San Antonio not liking the fact that they're the ones who have been courting the Raiders and yet this happens but not giving up.
The writer on the first one believes Raiders ain't going nowhere. It'll be forever for them.

Talks to keep Raiders in Oakland could end within 30 days ProFootballTalk

State says Carson site ready for construction of NFL stadium - LA Times

Grant Cohn Raiders in SoCal is so wrong The Press Democrat

Raiders stadium Talks likely to end if no significant progress in 30 days - Matier And Ross

Poll Which NFL team would you like to see move to L.A. - LA Times

San Diego mayor expedites Chargers stadium plan - ESPN

The Inglewood City Council will meet tomorrow evening to hear arguments for and against the plan to build a 80,000 seat football stadium that billionaire and St Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke has proposed. The Council will decide whether to pass the proposal or set a date for a special election in April or June .

San Diego Chargers owner Dean Spanos Meets With Mayor Faulconer - Bolts From The Blue

never say never.

http://espn.go.com/blog/nflnation/p...bout-relocation

Los Angeles stadium proposal for the Chargers and the Raiders has one big problem for the rest of the NFL - Yahoo Finance


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Couple fresh tidbits.
"There is almost no enthusiasm for state funding of a new football stadium in St. Louis. Some Republicans wondered why Gov. Jay Nixon is pushing the issue so hard."
Read more here:http://www.kansascity.com/…/…/the-b...e10998947.html…

Kansas City rural legislators don t share Nixon s bullishness on St. Louis stadium St. Louis Public Radio

NFL teams suddenly lining up to explore moving to Los Angeles - The Orange County Register

Chargers detail financing plan for Carson stadium project The Beast 980

Sounds to us like a whopper of an antitrust case if the NFL is trying to collude against one of its owners.

Why does the OC Register say the Chargers and Raiders would get 200 Million each from the NFL to fund the Carson stadium? G4 loans are only supposed to be for teams staying in their current market. Sounds to me like the NFL wants Carson. Such BS.


Poll St. Louis likely voters overwhelmingly oppose Rams stadium bailout Missouri Alliance for Freedom

Chargers detail financing plan for Carson stadium project The Beast 980

Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams City of Champions Rally Public Hearing Facebook

Heard earlier today on the Fred Roggin show that after tomorrow's meeting the council will vote on the stadium. He also said that they could break ground on it sooner then December ‪#‎LARAMS‬!

NFL owners impressed with San Antonio s pursuit of Raiders McCombs says - San Antonio Business Journal

Inglewood City Council Could Approve Plans For 80 000 Seat NFL Stadium On Tuesday BH Courier

$50k psl.no wonder why stan is in a hurry to get there.

http://ktla.com/2014/10/22/heres-pa...anchise-in-l-a/

Incentives to stay....what the hell ever. ..a rams return to LA keeps the league from having to realign, I mean damn...look at the little things. The chargers do not have a fan base in LA and they will not move. Stan will have this on his side....the chargers and raiders had 20 years to try LA, they didn't and now suddenly I do and now everybody wants in...COLLUSION AND THE NFL CANNOT WIN!

It appears everything from Inglewood was written to pass tomorrow by the city council. Just needs the signature verification as I just skimmed threw 205 pages.http://www.cityofinglewood.org/agen...2-24-15/dr1.pdf
www.cityofinglewood.org
CITYOFINGLEWOOD.ORG


Proposed Inglewood NFL stadium could cost record 1.86 billion - The Orange County Register

I took the survey and indicated in no uncertain terms what I think of the new stadium idea and why I only go to a couple games a year. My answer on the subject of why I don't buy season tickets or go to more games apart from the cost of tickets and parking:

"As a longtime fan of the team, I feel they belong in Los Angeles, and even though I live in the St. Louis area I cannot stand the local fans who seem to almost refuse to acknowledge the history of the team prior to 1994. I want them to move back home to LA."

Wow! The Inglewood Stadium project will create 23,522 jobs!! Thank you again Stan!!!

Inglewood officials ready to vote on stadium plan tonight ProFootballTalk

NFL apparently likes current L.A. chaos ProFootballTalk

ams fans the people in St Louis think they have stopped Stan Kroenke. Do you believe that? Allegedly the league may be offering inducements to Kroenke to persuade him to stay? Really? I can't imagine that is the case if Albert Breer's reports a few weeks ago, claiming the league loves Kroenke's plans are true. I hope we see a similar turnout tonight for this public meeting in Inglewood that we saw at the Coliseum in January. This is a big day for all of us. Go LA Rams!

Council OKs Los Angeles-area stadium backed by Rams owner - WacoTrib.com Headlines

Petition Calling on NFL Owners to approve bringing a team to Inglewood Change.org

The city you worry about is St. Louis. What if St. Louis comes up with a good stadium plan and the Rams still move to Inglewood, California? Rams owner Stan Kroenke doesn’t appear to be listening to the St. Louis plans. He wants the Los Angeles move to happen."http://www.sportsgrid.com/…/if-the-rams-move-to-l-a-the-ra…/

This is a big night for our longtime cause! Please, if you have any chance to make it to the Inglewood council meeting tonight, please support our movement and try to attend! "A proposal by the owner of the St. Louis Rams to build an 80,000-seat NFL stadium will go before the Inglewood City Council Tuesday night in what could be a major step forward in the drive to bring a franchise to the Los Angeles area."http://www.nbclosangeles.com/…/Ingl...FL-Stadium-San…

they had a council meeting and received good news,the chargers.

https://www.facebook.com/saveourbol...1834062517409:0

*new ram stuff*
fred talking to mayor butts.

http://kfwbam.com/2015/02/24/fred-r...-on-nfl-to-l-a/

Mayor Butts on the Inglewood meeting.

http://kfwbam.com/2015/02/24/inglew...ject-opponents/

NFL stadium project at Hollywood Park could go to City Council vote tonight - LA Times

Inglewoods council meeting agenda.

http://www.cityofinglewood.org/civi...sp?BlobID=10165

update on the Rams cancelling fanfest in st louis.

http://blogs.riverfronttimes.com/da...development.php

ESPN

great news so far in Inglewood tonight.Here's some good news out of san diego on stadium financing.

http://www.utsandiego.com/news/2015...-loan-qualcomm/


Inglewood approves NFL stadium plan increases lead in race to bring a team to L.A. - The Orange County Register


Great News tonight!!! A new page promotes the new Inglewood site.. I Liked and shared it.. the more the merrier. this page is site specific in support of the Rams Inglewood Development. Rams Football Fanatics of Los Angeles Inglewood Go Like and Share help move our team quicker!

wow!!! I live in Miami, Florida and even the local sportscasters here are saying that our team is coming home....I am flipping out!!!

from NBC.

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/news/l...-293992151.html

from ABC.

http://abc7.com/sports/inglewood-ci...stadium/532087/


what their waking up to in st louis.

http://www.stltoday.com/sports/colu...e35ce12044.html

Inglewood Council Rams Through NFL Stadium Proposal NBC Southern California

On the 605 driving to work this morning and I just saw a big Rams flag waving. too dark to take a pic though

Inglewood Calif. city council approves plan for NFL stadium - NFL - SI.com

CONGRATS! Now time for Roger Goodell to get his head out of his butt and his lips off the New England Patriots' asses and allow the Rams to move back.

Party time in Inglewood after council votes to OK stadium plan - LA Times

Inglewood Stadium Approval Ensures NFL Will Return to Los Angeles RantSports

Video Hub - ESPN

Fred Roggin: "Did anybody from the Rams call, email, or text you congratulations?"
Mayor Butts: "uh...I'd rather keep that to myself."

i like the mention of them coming home.

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?...e=2&theater

Stadium economics How building a venue in Inglewood makes financial sense - LA Times

Rams potential move from St. Louis to Los Angeles has Cleveland NFL roots photos poll cleveland.com

Peacock undeterred by Inglewood s backing of Kroenke s stadium St. Louis Public Radio

*new ram stuff*
jay just cant take no for an answer

http://m.ky3.com/governor-jay-nixon...050392_31479790


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

meanwhile in st louis.

http://www.kmov.com/sports/Council-...-293994761.html

NFL Los Angeles Relocation Rams Are Front-runners After Hollywood Park Stadium Vote But Questions Remain

ESPN Inglewood approves stadium plans

I think it all goes down after the NFL meetings at the end of March. They vote and that will determine whether SK goes rogue or not. With the announcement being made after that meeting.

Lets see, inglewood stadium was fast tracked, Rams cancel fan events in STL for 2015, ESPN reports SK will move with or w/o NFL approval.....isnt everything pointing to Rams in LA for 2015? Why is Natl media still dismissing 2015, and only worrying about 2016?

I can see where SK waits for SD and Oak stadium situations to shake out in the next 30-90 days and then moves the rams in may/june.
Major national media survival depends on the NFL teet.


They dismiss everything Adam. They totally ignored the fact the Inglewood City Council was going to ratify the stadium and accept it. Amazing some of them have jobs.

Yep, then they make Carson a national headline.

I am very interested to see if some positive stadium info out of SD & OAK comes out in the next few months if SK doesnt just up and bolt for LA.

it's the Wild West these days...anything can happen!!

Mark Fabiani on Chargers stadium efforts

A federal judge rules against the NFL in the Peterson case, how do you think they would rule in an NFL anti-trust case?

look at #7

http://mweb.cbssports.com/nfl/eye-o...17?v=1&vc=1

The NFL Returning To Los Angeles Now Imminent - Forbes

Bill Koltes - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook

Even CBS knows what's up! They have the "Los Angeles Rams" ranked #7 in the 2017 power rankings, LOL... This was posted on the KRISTL page which made me LOL and then the comments they are making on it made me LMAO!!! smile emoticonhttp://mweb.cbssports.com/…/future-...rankings-packe…

Leigh Steinberg what the heck? expansion? fight for your team.

Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook

I go to Disneyland once a week wearing my LA Rams gear! Going tomorrow! The Rams' fanbase is alive and well there! Always get positive comments!

Industry NFL stadium proposal overshadowed by Inglewood Carson

If the Rams are FORCED to stay in St. Louis for the 2015 season KNOWING that the team is moving, that will be ecomomically damaging to the franchise and that could also be grounds for an antitrust lawsuit.
Purposely hurting tickets sales through force by the league in staying in a location that the owner no longer want to be at or a fan base that will no longer buy tickets or merchandise can be used as a reason for the suit!
Thus, no lame duck should be ENFORCED, especially now that the Inglewood stadium has the green light! Just make a lease arrangement with the Coliseum or better yet the Rose Bowl and move the team back for the 2015 season!
Let's get this thing rolling Stan!!

Report Rams L.A. plans met with quiet applause by NFL ProFootballTalk

PFT Live Eric Grubman Realistic timetable for NFL in LA is 2016 ProFootballTalk

interesting,the bitches brother wants the rams to move back.

http://www.desertsun.com/story/news...tiere/24078293/

hypocrisy of Gov. Nixon
''The NFL teams are separate, independent businesses that compete with one another on and off the field,'' Mr. Nixon says. ''If the other NFL teams and the Rams' competitors act as a cartel to stop them from doing business in the city of their choice, it would be a classic restraint of trade. We're not going to stand by on the sidelines and let the smoke-filled-room cartel of the NFL take away what we've earned.''
Attorney General Nixon in 1995!!

must Listen..


*new ram stuff*
http://news.stlpublicradio.org/…/po...speaking-previ…
He also expects there to be some public vote in the city to extend bonds going toward the Edward Jones Dome as a way to pay for a new football stadium.
This is the ****ing death knell for stl

Inglewood s NFL stadium plan approval biggest step yet in 20-year bid for return to L.A.

San Antonio may be in better field position as Raiders run out of option plays - San Antonio Business Journal

NFL eyes return to Los Angeles - The Lamron

according to this idiot,its all leverage,butts said it was going toget ugly,he called it.

http://www.latimes.com/business/hil...umn.html#page=2

Dear AEG
ALL STADIUMS ARE AT RISK, EVEN THE BS YOU WANT TO BUILD IN DOWNTOWN LA,WHICH BY THE WAY IS AN EVEN MORE ATTRACTIVE PLACE FOR TERTORIST THAN INGLEWOOD. NOW PLEASE STFU AND DEAL WITHOLD IT!

Local business man to help keep Raiders in Oakland - KUSI News - San Diego CA

The Missouri Torch Sen. Ryan Silvey Gets It Right Nixon Doesn t Have Authority to Issue New Bonds

How NFL stadium promoters are snowing the city of Inglewood - LA Times

The people of LA deserve to know more. More specifically the t - Los Angeles News FOX 11 LA KTTV

Inglewood Council Rams Through NFL Stadium Proposal NBC Southern California

Inglewood Mayor James Butts It s a great day The Beast 980

Is the old Q the new Q UTSanDiego.com Mobile

Inglewood mayor blasts terrorist risk report of NFL stadium

Hey Ramily just started a new business was wondering if I could get some help getting the word out to help expand my business. we want to help as many people as we can with their skin issues so everyone can be happy and proud of their skin. Expanding my business and the Rams coming back to LA are my two wishes for 2015!!! Crystalhayes.nerium.com
‪#‎Ramsnation‬ ‪#‎Ramsfan4life‬ ‪#‎BringBackMyRams


At an event near Inglewood today and watching the planes approaching LAX WELL NORTH of the proposed stadium site!!!
These airplanes using runway North are NOWHERE near the proposed stadium site and coming in WELL NORTH of the Forum!
Additionally, the South runway approach is just South of the old Hollywood Park property and not anywhere near where the stadium will be situated on the property!
NO FAA issues here that I can see!


AEG Invokes Terrorism In Bid To Halt Rival Inglewood Stadium Project via Popist

Terry Crews -- RAIDERS FANS THREATENED MY WIFE ... When I Played for the Rams - YouTube

Allysia Finley Turning Fantasy Football Into Reality in Los Angeles - WSJ

Raiders thinking small when it comes to Oakland stadium - Inside Bay Area

*new rams stuff*
john clayton 710 ESPN seattle at the 20:40 mark says the Rams are coming back to LA.

http://icestream.bonnint.net/seattl...22815_2_356.mp3

I like #7 here.

Future NFL Power Rankings Packers Colts will rule NFL in 2017 - CBSSports.com

*new ram stuff*
stan dont give a **** about st louis.
http://blogs.riverfronttimes.com/da...development.php

Dave Boling Los Angeles raises stakes in NFL relocation roulette Dave Boling The News Tribune

Joe Gandolfo - Something interesting I found when I was... Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Something interesting I found when I was going through some boxes. I found some back issues of Lindy’s Football Annuals and I found the 1995 edition. Included is an article about the Rams move to St. Louis and a re-cap of how it came about. I thought considering that history looks to repeat and that our St. Louis counterparts keep making some outrageous claims, I thought it would be good to refresh ourselves with some pertinent facts.

“When Carolina and Jacksonville were awarded National Football league franchises in the fall of 1993, St. Louis was left out in the cold.

It appeared that the city, which had been without NFL football since the Cardinals left for Phoenix in 1988, would have a long wait before the sport would return.

A fractured ownership situation that included murky questions concerning the lease for a new stadium being built in downtown St. Louis, made it seem unlikely that the city was capable of attracting another team.

However, several months later, when the Los Angeles Rams let it be known they were interested in leaving the West Coast, St. Louis swung into action. A settlement was negotiated over the lease problem. And a group that dubbed itself FANS, Inc., with former U.S. Senator Thomas Eagleton at the helm, began wooing the Rams.

What followed were months of negotiations. At several points, impasses were reached. But Eagleton persisted. In St. Louis” favor was the new stadium, which would be ready midway through the ’95 season.

Finally on Jan 17, the Rams announced their intention to move to St. Louis. All St. Louis had to do was sell 46,000 personal seat licenses (PSL’s) which gives the buyer the right to then buy tickets. That would raise more than $74 million that would be used to facilitate the move, including paying off about $27 million on bonds the Rams would owe on Anaheim Stadium if they moved.

The fans of St. Louis responded in remarkable fashion. Orders were received for 72,000 licenses – within two weeks. The only bad news was that many fans would be shut out.

All that was then needed was approval by NFL owners. That seemed to be a slam dunk, That wasn’t the case. Many owners wanted a piece of the PSL pie. The league wanted the Rams to contribute to a stadium trust fund that would help replace them in Los Angeles. There was concern over Fox television, which would be losing its NFC team in the L.A. market.

When no agreement was reached at league meetings in Phoenix in March, owners voted against the move. Commissioner Paul Tagliabue insisted “money is the least of the issues.” Yet, negotiations continued.

One month later, at a special meeting in Dallas, the move was approved after the Rams agreed to pay $46 million (up from an offer of $26 million). Still, Tagliabue continued to insist the decision wasn’t about money.

“It did not come down to a money deal with the Rams,” Tagliabue said, after the owners voted 23-6-1 to approve the move. “That is a completely erroneous implication and had very little to do with it. There will be no money paid to the other member clubs of the league. There is a payment called for to the league which may go to NFL charities, or may go to a stadium trust fund. But (money) was the least of our concerns.

However, the Rams had threatened to move anyway and file suit against the league. A successful antitrust suit against the league could have cost the owners more than $1 billion.

Even Tagliabue acknowledged, “The desire to have peace and not be at war was a big factor.”

Said Jonathan Kraft, son of New England Patriots owner Robert Kraft, “About five or six owners didn’t want to get the other owners into litigation, so they switched their votes.”

Which means, quite clearly, this was all about money. It doesn’t matter whose pocket the bucks go into. Money was the issue and money was at the core of every negotiation that took place in the entire process.

Aside from the $46 million, $29 million of which was considered a relocation fee (almost four times what Cardinals owner Bill Bidwell paid when he moved), the Rams agreed to pay 50 percent of any losses claimed by Fox TV up to $12.5 million. The Rams also agreed that if the NFL expands in the next 10 years and a team is not put the Los Angeles area, they will forego a $13 million expansion cut.

As it was, Rams club president John Shaw thought the cost prohibitive. He seemed to be looking forward to a fight.

“I advised Georgia (Frontiere) and Stan (Kroenke) not to accept the NFL’s offer,” Shaw said. “I thought it had become too pricey. But it’s their team and it was their decision to make.”

Kroenke, from Columbia, Mo., became a part-owner of the Rams when the move was approved, having bought 30 percent of the club for $60 million.

In the end, the owners, including Frontiere, wisely realized it was better to take/pay the money and run rather than risk a disruptive lawsuit. After all, we also know lawsuits cost a lot of…money. It was also clear the owners wanted to exact a pound of flesh from the Rams, whom they consider opportunists.

We all know no other NFL owner would have done the same if they had the chance. Right?

- Howard Balzer”


New NFL stadium in St. Louis Los Angeles for Rams Raiders Chargers The MMQB with Peter King

L.A. Flips The Script On The NFL Holds The Bargaining Power - Forbes

http://www.kmov.com/sports/headlines/New-St-Louis-NFL-Stadium-Renderings-Released-294677151.html

San Diego consults its civic playbook on stadium situation - LA Times

IM sure other have thought of this too but isnt it a bit backwards that The Sponos say the if the Rams move to Los Angeles it will take buisness way frolm them but Shareing a stadium with the Raiders in the same city wont ..


LA is a leverage play.andrew breit.

http://kfwbam.com/2015/03/02/andrew...-leverage-play/

Hello, Rams Fans. Diehard Sports Radio (Diehard Sports Radio Facebook> will be interviewing Andy Hogan at 7pm pacific, 10pm eastern sharp tonight for the latest happenings surrounding the Rams expected return to Los Angeles. You can listen in live through the link below or on the podcast beginning tomorrow. Enjoy the segment.

The Latest on the Rams Return to Los Angeles 03 03 by Diehard Sports Radio Sports Podcasts

Missouri takes a step toward right-to-work but proposal still faces uphill climb News1130

Stadium pep rally was nice wasn t enough UTSanDiego.com

Some people on this page need to relax and let the process play itself out. Waiting sucks but there is NO indication that Kroeneke is going to suddenly change his mind and stay in STL. The league knows it could lose this market permanently if we get played again. And they want back in here. As Roggin said, the next phase is the political posturing until the vote to relocate is made. And the posturing will get worse as the vote nears. Just enjoy the drama and relax. Either way. We'll get our team back.

*new ram stuff*
sucker tattoed on forehead.

http://www.101sports.com/2015/03/03...adium-meetings/

NFL gets updates on L.A. stadium plans The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore

asshole.
NFL gets updates on L.A. stadium plans The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


agreeing with peters prediction

http://mmqb.si.com/2015/03/02/st-lo...os-angeles-nfl/

Fred Roggin keeps emphasizing that this is not a case of Carson vs Inglewood, and that the Carson project is just posturing by the Chargers/Raiders. Based on events i tend to believe this. I believe the Chargers want to be in SD, and the Raiders want to in Oakland. We need to just stay the course. SK will bring the Rams home. Pls dont let recent stories sway you of this.

New developments in Riverfront Stadium proposal FOX2now.com

Look Who is Hating on Inglewood s Stadium Deal The Beast 980

Sun peeking through stadium clouds UTSanDiego.com Mobile

Inglewood Mayor James T. Butts in Studio with Fred Roggin The Beast 980

Petco Park Builder Proposes Multi-Use Stadium Downtown - Times of San Diego

A quick estimation on what Stan Kronke would lose by keeping the Rams in Stl. A minimum of $1 billion in franchise value. $14 million in annual ticket sales (based on 18,000 potential ticket sales differential between the two plans). Nearly $3 million in concessions annually and around $1 million in parking($20 per person for concessions; grossly under valued. $25 per vehicle for parking). This does not include the fact that he would be on a lease and under control of the city of Stl or that he'll never host a Superbowl(s) or NCAA title game!

Senator Ryan Silvey

Backers of Carson NFL stadium file ballot initiative as first step - LA Times

Rams fans who didn t get stadium survey can request one Sports

Silvey seeks to restrict Nixon s authority to bond Rams stadium - The Missouri Times

Land for Carson stadium will be purchased this month ProFootballTalk

NFL teams and fan bases are classified by CITY, not STATE. The so-called California solution is the stupidest thing I have ever heard. If Carson happens and Rams stay, the so-called California solution results in the following: Oakland pissed off and heartbroken, Oakland Raider history ended; SD pissed off and heartbroken 60+ yrs of SD Chargers bye bye- L.A. Pissed off that we're force fed 2 teams we don't want and not our 49 year legacy team we deserve. Hasn't the NFL seen any of the polls. Doesn't Fabiani and Spanos realize that the majority of the L.A. Area doesn't give two shits about the Chargers and worse may even hate them for screwing up a Rams homecoming??? WTF?

http://www.101sports.com/2015/03/05...randy-karraker/

sen silver OWNED randy karraker.


http://www.latimes.com/…/la-spw-car...itive-20150305…
This artcle by Nathan Fenno and Tim Logan of the L.A.Times intrigues me . They state that the city of Carson's signature gathering is expected to start next week for the ballot initiative that would change zoning to move forward with a 70,000-seat stadium in Carson . This signature gathering collusion could only rezone the area for a stadium , but it doesn't mean that the Stadium will begin construction by December . There's the question of a Environmental Impact Reports for the Carson stadium .
The ballot initiative that was passed by the Inglewood City Council for Stan Kroenke's 80,000 seat stadium was to add the 60 acre stadium to existing plans to develop the site by the Hollywood Park Land Company . Tuesday's Inglewood vote simply added the 60-acre stadium to Hollywood Park Land Company's 2009 plan to redevelop the former Hollywood Park racetrack site with homes, offices, stores, parks and open space, a hotel and a casino . So no new environmental impact reports , which are costly and often take months or even years , would be necessary.
The Carson stadium isn't a add on to anything . It is a brand new plan from square one , so a Environmental Impact Report would be necessary ? That being said , How can the Carson stadium start construction by December if it takes 18 to 24 months (from what i've researched) to complete a Environmental Impact Report ?
Now this BIG race that the media has fabricated to disrupt Stan Kroenke's Inglewood stadium from being built isn't looking much like a race at all . It's seems most likely that the Inglewood stadium could be finished and opened by the time the Carson stadium even clears a EIR , it if does at all . And whose to say by then if the Carson stadium would even be built ? This is exactly the same BS that Los Angeles fans have endured for over 20 years in getting a NFL franchise back to L.A.. In the end , the Chargers and Raiders will be running home with the Chargers extorting a new stadium from the City of San Diego and it's fans and , if St Louis is serious about building the Riverfront stadium , it might be the St Louis Raiders in 2018 .

Mar 3 Interviews with Adam Day and Scott Lewis about the Stadium Forum CHARGERS POWER HOUR on KLSD-AM


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers Allowing Rams to return to L.A. would be unfair The Beast 980

St Louis Media Objective Reports or Cheerleaders United for MissouriI have lived in Los Angeles almost all of my life, and I have been a Rams fan for most of it. I have talked NFL football with thousands of people over the years, and I can honestly count on one hand how many people I have ever met who yearn for the "Los Angeles Chargers." The San Diego Chargers should take a combination of the Spanos Family money (billionaires, according to Forbes) and whatever funds Goldman Sachs wishes to loan them, and build their own stadium in the Qualcomm Stadium (formerly Jack Murphy Stadium) parking lot. That's what responsible and practical business people do. When completed, tear down the old stadium and create replacement parking. This ought to be Stadium Construction 101. Why this has taken well over a decade for this simple idea to be seriously considered can only be attributed to the stubbornness, sheer gall, audacity, and idiocy of the Spanos'. If anybody from the NFL monitors this page, know that any stadium built on that Carson landfill will not be well-attended. Not only that, but one day, people who do spend too much time there are apt to come down with cancer and other serious diseases and perhaps decide to join together to file a class action lawsuit against your league. I'm surprised that AEG hasn't already commissioned a report on the one site being talked about that is actually dangerous. Somebody in the NFL home office must still be there from the late 1990's. Ask him or her how the league really felt when Michael Ovitz and his partners planned to build "The Hacienda" on or near this site for the "Los Angeles Conquistadors," a team, like the "St. Louis Stallions," which was never to be. I'm betting that the NFL already realizes this, and this "Los Angeles, er, Carson Stadium" will never be built. This is just one last final desperate chance for the Chargers to use Los Angeles as "leverage." The Raiders are included because what does the Davis Family have to lose? Mark Davis cannot move the Raiders out of the San Francisco Bay Area without his mother Carol's permission, and there have been several published reports that she won't give in.. Any talk of the Raiders moving anywhere cannot be taken seriously unless Carol Davis says it's true.

NFL source NFL has mishandled Los Angeles. But can St. Louis save the day The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore

Why Goldman Sachs Wants the Chargers in Los Angeles - Voice of San Diego

newballpark.org Raiders could stay at Alameda HQ through Feb 2019 even if they leave Oakland next year

Morning links San Diego Chargers mayor to talk with Roger Goodell - ESPN


Something doesn't ring true here. I do not understand how it is that, the San Diego Chargers can buy all this land in Carson and propose to build a 1.7 billion dollar stadium with Goldman Sachs fronting the money and, not be able to do the same thing in San Diego county. Are municipalities in San Diego not subject to the same laws as Inglewood or Carson? If they (Chargers) can afford to make this kind of commitment in Carson then, why do they need the City of San Diego to figure out the financing for a new stadium? Mark Fabiani the Chargers hired lawyer said on the Fred Roggin show that the Chargers do not need the Raiders to build this stadium in Carson. Okay, fine, then you don't need them or the city of San Diego to build a similar stadium in San Diego County. Why does it have to be in San Diego? Why not Oceanside, or Chula Vista, or Vista, or El Cajon? Why not just rent the land from San Diego at the Mission valley site and build the stadium there themselves? San Diego County, maybe the eastern part has plots of land large enough for a stadium. Hell if they can have San Diego Wild Animal park there then certainly there must be enough land for this?

Hate to say this but Fred really didn't nail Fabiani down on that point.

Chargers Stadium Intrigue Notes Analysis NBC 7 San Diego

If Kroenke Moves On Who Could Fill Rams Ownership Void insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams


Everyone follow this link.NFL.com - Contact Us Newand choose other. Please fill it out and let them know our position.

Raiders staying in Oakland . . . for a year ProFootballTalk

Myths and Half-truths New Stadium Proposal United for Missouri

Repost from Jan. 24th...We can see from this story that Fabiani/Spanos lied through their teeth. Goldman-Sachs is prominently in the discussion. AEG also mentioned earlier. This all smells...
http://espn.go.com/…/chargers-call-...stadium-deal-i…

Goodell said himself during the NFL press conference the week of the Super Bowl that Stan has done his due diligence in working with the City of St. Louis. He went out of his way to say that the Rams had been working "for years" on their stadium problems, and that there hadn't been a satifactory solutionfor any of the parties. I believe that he was laying the groundwork there. I don't like Goodell much, but he seemed to be backing Stan in that moment.

If the league really wanted Kroenke to remain in St. Louis, they would have stepped in by now.

The media has it's own process with stadium proposals. They hype it up, then when it's official or "shovel ready", that's when the mud-slinging begins. Inglewood is already in the 2nd stage. Carson is all hype right now. Inglewood is going about things the right way...silently.
yep.

On the Fred Roggin show he report that St. Louis will cover any short falls in money to cover the Carson project. So in fact st louis may be helping build 2 stadiums.
I find it funny L.A tax payers won't pay a cent to build a stadium but st louis tax payers will also help fund a stadium out in L.A

Fundraising campaign underway in bid to keep Chargers in San Diego - LA Times

Voters to Decide L.A. s NFL Stadium - Breitbart

Coliseum developer sounds warning over Raiders future SFBay San Francisco Bay Area News and Sports

This is why they don't want a vote.
Q: There has been discussion of the NFL’s St. Louis Rams relocating to Los Angeles. In order to keep the team in St. Louis, a plan has been proposed to build a new stadium using approximately $500 million in taxpayer funds. Do you support or oppose a plan using $500 million in taxpayer funds to build a new stadium for the St. Louis Rams in order to keep them in St. Louis?
Support…………19%
Oppose………….70%
Don’t Know……12%
hee hee.

In listening to the Mark Davis interview again on Fred Roggin show I just get the impression this is all posturing by the Raiders. I dont know, just seems funny how he says he just started really talking to Spanos last month and all this Carson stuff came together for the raiders in a week?! And how its a 50/50 venture with the chargers, but yet the chargers would do this carson deal w/o the raiders if they had to. Those 2 dont add up. I now believe the chargers have the gaul to try and pull off a move to LA if they had to, but i get the sense the Raiders arent really all in on Carson.

St. Louis Plans to Welcome Raiders With New Stadium - Toast Dispatch

2003 Carson plan Stadium site has been a tough sell - LA Times

Nice drawings where s the NFL franchise - St. Louis American Claibs Call

Why downtown remains Chargers preferred stadium location in San Diego - San Diego Chargers Blog - ESPN

AEG falling behind in fight for NFL stadium takes the gloves off - LA Times

1990s 36 reasons why you would love the 90s to come back again FOX Sports

Lawmakers to review costs benefits of new Rams stadium at hearing kplr11.com

As Missouri considers building new stadium it remains unclear whether N.F.L. wants to stay PoliticMo

Study State would see payoff from building stadium for Rams News

Study State would see payoff from building stadium for Rams News

fresh from ABC

http://abc7.com/sports/aeg-no-longe...town-la/551430/


Will Carson plan jolt San Diego into action on NFL stadium 

when Kroenke went from a standing start in the beginning of January to a fully entitled stadium site in less then two months, that really kinda put things in perspective."
Yeah it sure did. It told us one thing: The Rams are coming HOME!

Saw this cool tweet on ESPN:
Steve Mason retweeted
thezeiders Casey Zeiders
Nick Foles is excited to be coming back to the West Coast in two years... ‪#‎LARams‬

http://parkwaynews.net/treaty/archives/1055

The level of rational thought seems to be lowering rapidly with StL fans. The arguments they bring forth are comical. Like, how LA fans are greedy cause we have so many other sports and things to do, we don't need the Rams. Or how the lack of fan support forced the Rams to run for greener pastures... In St Louis(???) They ignore facts and rationalize their misguided thoughts.
If the Rams wanted to stay in StL, why not say it? The Rams have already notified Peacock that the Rams will not endorse or help finance a stadium it does not approve of. All indications are that the only roadblock is getting voter approval for the riverfront stadium (assuming the Rams approve). If the Rams wanted to stay in StL why not say it and get more voter support? I am sure that simply acknowledging their desire to stay (if it exists) would help them get the support they need to get the funding/voter approval the stadium needs.
The reason is simple. The Rams do not like the new stadium being proposed (bad news cause that means no financing from the Rams) OR the Rams are set on moving back to LA.
Now, you can root for and hope and pray the Rams stay all you want. But by making ridiculous claims like "LA fans have enough" and "LA didn't support the Rams" shows only ignorance and desperation. Please stop ignoring common sense. If the Rams wanted to STAY in StL, all they would need to do is say so.


Stan has said all he needs to say by his actions. Can you say LA Rams?

Stadium task force picks Mission Valley UTSanDiego.com Mobile

Bradford dissed the st louis fanbase right off the bat.lol


STLtoday.com View topic - GROUP ATTEMPTING TO OVERTURN INGLEWOOD STADIUM

Bill would force Nixon to get approval for stadium bonds News

The March meeting will determine if they'll come this year or next. If Stan doesn't like what the out come is he goes rogue and moves this year. If all in agreement for the Rams to move they move next year.

Missouri Senate panel OKs limit to Rams stadium bonds FOX2now.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Group picks current site over downtown for Chargers stadium FOX Sports

Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - Debra E. Callahan Facebook

Morning links San Diego Chargers mayor to talk with Roger Goodell - ESPN

And then there is this crap, unions, smh. if you are part of a union, call up your brothers/sisters and end this joke. "The politically powerful unions have been quietly gathering petition signatures in Inglewood that could lead to a local vote on the plan, potentially delaying development of the project. That would seek to override the City Council, which previously endorsed the plan."

Raiders Stadium Solution In Oakland May Buck National Trend By Going Small ThePostGame

Don't pencil the Raiders into Carson! "In other words, the glitz and glamour of Los Angeles and its shiny new stadium have done little to tempt the Raiders. Despite the optimistic conversation coming out of southern California, the team seems hopeful it can secure a new stadium deal in Alameda County."
"I'm one of these guys that believes the owner is always making the best decision for his business," Kephart says. "I actually think Mark Davis is making the best business decision to stay in Oakland."

State says Carson site ready for construction of NFL stadium - LA Times

"Eventually, the parcel would be capped with high-density plastic to prevent garbage-spawned gases from leaking into the air. The cap would be topped with layers of new soil, Yemut said.
"It will be expensive," he said of the remaining work, estimating the monthly costs of operating just the gas extraction wells at $200,000 to $300,000." The NFL is in a rush to jump into THIS

Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - Michael Sanchez-stevens Facebook

Rams to L.A.? Can you say 'done deal?' Good job all associated with the Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams campaign!

Which NFL team would you like to see come to L.A. - LA Times

Hello, Rams Fans. Diehard Sports Radio (Diehard Sports Radio Facebook> will be interviewing Andy Hogan at 7pm pacific, 10pm eastern sharp tonight for the latest happenings surrounding the Rams expected return to Los Angeles. You can listen in live through the link below or on the podcast beginning tomorrow. Enjoy the segment.
http://www.blogtalkradio.com/…/the-...the-rams-retur…

The Latest on the Rams Return to Los Angeles 03 03 by Diehard Sports Radio Sports Podcasts

St. Louis Stadium Proposal - Sen. Silvey Responds to Randy Karraker - 101Sports.com

Dave Boling Los Angeles raises stakes in NFL relocation roulette Dave Boling The News Tribune


Apple - QuickTime - Download

Qualcomm Stadium rebuilt or replaced Favorite for new Chargers venue Page 2 of 4 UTSanDiego.com

Qualcomm only smart option for NFL stadium UTSanDiego.com

Raiders thinking small when it comes to Oakland stadium - Inside Bay Area


The Thundering Herd - ESPN

colin cowherds podcast.talks about Rams coming back to LA.must hear.starts at 56:45 mark.
The Thundering Herd - ESPN

nwagoner: "But let's be realistic here, despite the overall positive tone of any and all comments Grubman made on behalf of the league, he committed to absolutely nothing, nor would you expect him to. He's simply doing his job. But it doesn't take a direct answer to know that ultimately the league and its owners will do what they believe is best for business."

STL has been given every opportunity to fulfill its obligations to the Rams and provide them a "First Tier" stadium in accordance with the Amended and Restated St. Louis NFL Lease. The fact that they cannot do so was their choice, and this is a simple case of "Breach of Contract". The Rams have honored the terms of the lease, STL has not.

laughable comment from chargers Fabiani.lol

The Rams voluntarily left the Los Angeles and Orange County markets, and some owners may question whether they deserve to return...” Let the record show that it was the Chargers who were the first pro football team to voluntarily leave the Los Angeles and Orange County markets (in 1961).

I hope the nfl commish realiezes that if he forces the rams to stay in STL in 2015 ( but then allows them to move to LA in 2016) then no one 2ill go to stl rams games in 2015 . . . Remember when oilers spent a lame duck final year at Houston Astrodome (1995) before they moved to TN to become the now Titans (1996)? It you dont learn from history you will repeat it!!!!!!!!

From Ken Belson's column in NY Times Jan 13th.
Kroenke also announced plans to build an 80,000-seat stadium near downtown Los Angeles, stoking fears in St. Louis that he would move the team. The N.F.L. requires that at least 24 of the league’s 32 owners approve any relocation.
But Jones said in an interview that while he preferred that owners got league approval, it was possible for teams to move without it.
“As it would turn out now, apart from the league saying no, you can move there,” he said. “Keep in mind that teams have moved without the permission of the league. They just have.”
Dave Peacock, who is spearheading an effort to build a new stadium in St. Louis, was dismayed.
“We’re disappointed that anyone associated with the N.F.L. might dismiss the bylaws they wrote to govern themselves,” he said. “We’ve put a lot of faith in those bylaws.”
Peacock said he has been talking with league officials and Kevin Demoff, the chief operating officer of the Rams — although not with Kroenke —

And that pretty much sums up this whole story up to now. How many times did we say, "yes they can move and others have before"? How many times did Bernie and this guy Peacock and everyone else say 'but,the bylaws prevent them from moving if we present a viable plan"?

So it appears HKS Architects - Los Angeles will be designing the stadium in Inglewood. If so, then likely either Maria Martinico, Michael Kim, or Scott Hunter will be leading the project. On a job of this magnitude, I would guess it will be all hands on deck, possibly led by Maria Martinico. We shall see. On a side note, HKS also designed the Dallas Cowboys' At&T Stadium, a dream venue. So, if the Rams play in an HKS designed stadium, it should be beautiful.

I've seen it written or heard it said that no team has ever left an NFL city with an accepted stadium proposal on the table in its current place. But that doesn't mean much if Kroenke turns down the proposal here. The St. Louis plan asks him to pay about $450 million ($200 million of which would come in the form of a loan but have to be paid back via revenue from premium seating ). The NFL can't force Kroenke to pay that money here or anywhere. If he turns down the St. Louis offer, there is no accepted" stadium proposal."--ESPN

Look you guys, I get it. I have looked at the situation from both sides and it's become painfully clear that the Rams are leaving. Financially and economically speaking, Inglewood and LA as a whole will benefit more from their project than STL with theirs. The Chargers are gonna sue the Rams, only to get their asses handed to them in court for even doing so. STL leaders and Nixon know that they're losing the team and are going to have to court another one.
But...leverage."


Ameritrade stock news press releases: "Meanwhile, the obstacles of moving the Rams to L.A. just keep dwindling. Though the stadium plan will go to a public vote in Inglewood, the fact that Kroenke and his partners aren't using tax dollars or other public money to build their facilities has both developers and the city ready to start construction."

"As one resident tells us ... "They told us that with the Rams coming over to Hollywood Park, our property values will definitely go up."

Of course, the Rams-to-L.A. move is not a done deal yet (it will still need voter approval) ... "but owner Stan Kroenke has announced plans to build a new stadium in Inglewood -- and he seems dead set on moving the team over ASAP."


have it on good authority that the office staff in stl has been told not to order merchandise for resale with st louis on it......don't want to release how i know but I do..100% true...this person thinks they will move this yr..not next

yahoo!!1


Here's what is often overlooked with all this "good faith" bylaws nonsense. The Rams (St Louis native Georgia Forntiere at the time) agreed to come to St Louis in a stadium that St Louis city, county, and state built and pay $1 a year rent. It was agreed that St Louis (CVC) would keep that stadium among the elite in the league. St Louis broke the lease. Now they want the Rams & League to pay for 2/3 of a stadium the the city will own? Thats not why the Rams went to St Louis, and its not what they were promised (whether that deal was ridiculous or not). St Louis is trying to pull a bait and switch. Stan ain't having it though. He can tell the league he was promised an upper tier stadium and din't receive it. Period. He'll win.



They aren't goint to let the cat completely out of the bag until they're ready. Like Mayor Butts said when asked about the Rams last month..Shshsh!

"Meany and Butts were careful not to call the stadium an "NFL stadium" or claim that it was being built to house an NFL team but it was clear that was the underlying expectation as a handful of Rams fans cheered from a distance during both news conferences".


Here's 2 interesting tweets from 2 fellas we read:
"ArashMarkazi Arash Markazi
Hollywood Park Land Company says the 80,000-seat stadium will be built with or without NFL commitment. Taking the Field of Dreams approach." That is one hell of a left hook right there!!!!


how about this? when goodell announced that no team was moving in 2015 that was he said because they didn't want a team to move unless they had more firms plans for a stadium. well now things have changed, they do have firm plans now so what is to stop stan from probably already have been talking to the other owners to round up the votes to move this year and not wait? thus avoiding a lame duck season. the bylaws that say he has to negotiate first with st louis, well bylaws can be gotten around, they're not set in stone. the owners can do what they want when it comes down to it, right?

Oakland s Coliseum City Facebook


Looks like it may not happen in san diego.

Latest on the Chargers Stadium in San Diego - KUSI News - San Diego CA

A negotiation isn't just one-sided...waiting for one guy to say "yes." It's a dance back-and-forth, where each side gives up something in order to get something. Don't despair of the process so soon.


Nfl commish roger goddell is in a corner . . .rams have already said in writing that 2015 will be teams last year in STL (and will vacate dome on 3/31/16) . . . League has never been successful in preventing teams from moving (raiders > la in 82, browns > bal in 95, oilers > tn in 96) since mlb is only league with anti trust protection to stop moves (sf > tampa bay in 93) . . .. if goddell is smart and can keep his ego in check, he allows rams to move to la in 2016 after paying big relocation fee ($500m -$1billion) .. . I wouldnt be surprised if all this is being negotiated now . . .



He is on a year to year lease. When did he say 2015 is his last year. You people live in a major fog.


Hey Bill, the year to year lease does not become official until a specific day in April 2015. Don't be shocked if 2014 was the last year the Rams are in SL after these owner meetings. Who is in the fog now bitch!

Deb wasnt Spanos stance to keep Rams away because they were cutting into his fanbase? Why is he willing to share with the Raiders who are from out of LA area? Wont they cut into his fan base too?

The only team that Spanos fears about coming to LA is the Rams. He knows that the owner has the finances to do it and the fan base to support them. No other team scares him. Nobody in LA wants the Chargers here. Stop trying to use LA as leverage.This is the only reason for the Rams to not be here in 2015. So Goodell could keep using LA as a scare tactic to force San Diego to build Spanos a stadium.

Dean WilleI live in the Bay Area and I believe Raiders will get stadium built in Oakland! Its lookin good!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If Raiders stay in Oakland their stadium will be small San Francisco


ray hartman talking rams.segment four.

http://www.insidestlaudio.com/Pressbox/030215-4PB.mp3

San Diego Chargers fans favor Qualcomm site for new stadium - ESPN

save the chargers

http://www.thepetitionsite.com/585/...6&cid=fb_na


good job san diego.keep your bolts.

http://fox5sandiego.com/2015/03/02/...w-stadium-plan/

Over half the NFL owners represented on Forbes billionaire list ProFootballTalk

Legislation Filed to Prohibit Sale of Bonds for St. Louis Stadium CBS St. Louis

peacoack saying kroneke may not be the owner along with some other stuff

CBS Sports Radio 920 on insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife

Dave Peacock Talks St. Louis Stadium Project Future of Rams insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife CBS Sports 920 Feature Interviews

Agreed! I think he's willing to play the game and play by the rules, at least outwardly. Behind the scenes, I think all parties involved already know his intent. That includes the other owners the city of Inglewood and Stl. That is why Mayor Butts is so confident and Hypocrite Nixon wants to keep Stl a "NFL" city!

have been saying for awhile that the league wants to stay as clean as possible. The only way to do that, is to force Stans hand and make him look like the bad guy. I believe the league is behind the Rams coming home, but are never going to come out and say it. Stan will have to take the PR hit, not the league!

Grubman has stated himself that Inglewood is already entitled. As for the AEG report, it has already been de-bunked pretty much across the board, by nearly every news outlet. I say the Rams keep moving forward. This other background noise will fade away. #larams

*new ram stuff*
So, why is the owners holding a meeting with the Carson people, Raiders and Chargers? This according to Roggin is what happened yesterday and allegedly the owners are happy with Carson's progress. Okay, what progress? They still have no approval for the stadium to be built and I have not heard about what progress they have made on their petition for signatures. So, this dude was on with Jeannie and Marcus this morning said its not about who is in the lead (meaning Kroenke) its about which site is viable and he talked about this bullshit terrorist assessment report by Tom Ridge that was funded by AEG. Really? Anyone who has a bit of common sense knows that report isn't worth the paper it is written on because any significant place in LA and any Stadium in the country could be targeted by an airplane. And when has this every happened? So, that aside, how is it that the Inglewood site is not viable? How? Then we get Grubby Grubman say on some show on ESPN that Kroenke told him he's going to play by the rules. Huh? So, what rules are these? As Roggin said Kroenke couild be saying that now but if his move to LA is voted down many feel he'll go anyways. You have to wonder as to why the NFL is twitting around like this. Kroenke has blazed the trail to LA. There is no way that Inglewood is not viable.

comments from the locals are hilarious.

http://www.fieldofschemes.com/2015/...thing-in-sight/

here's another.

http://m.stltoday.com/sports/footba...bile_touch=true

Hello, Rams Fans. Diehard Sports Radio (Diehard Sports Radio Facebook> will be interviewing Andy Hogan at 7pm pacific, 10pm eastern sharp tonight for the latest happenings surrounding the Rams expected return to Los Angeles. You can listen in live through the link below or on the podcast beginning tomorrow. Enjoy the segment.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nick Fairley Visiting Rams - NFL Rumors - ProFootballRumors.com

Morning links San Diego Chargers mayor to talk with Roger Goodell - ESPN

Friction between unions developers could snarl Inglewood NFL stadium project


Don't pencil the Raiders into Carson! "In other words, the glitz and glamour of Los Angeles and its shiny new stadium have done little to tempt the Raiders. Despite the optimistic conversation coming out of southern California, the team seems hopeful it can secure a new stadium deal in Alameda County."
"I'm one of these guys that believes the owner is always making the best decision for his business," Kephart says. "I actually think Mark Davis is making the best business decision to stay in Oakland."
http://www.thepostgame.com/…/raider...-solution-oakla

That the Chargers were scheduled to come to LA first, and not the Rams. That they were set to play in downtown LA. Then someone at the last minute stalled. Sam Kronke came in the midst of that confusion and disrupted everything.


He said that chargers had a deal with aeg a few yrs back that was scuttled at the last minute...said that sd had a press conf where they stated their preference for mission valley stadium site and that their counsel mark fabiani is in carson


Thank God it stalled and that Farmers Field is dead now. Inglewood is the much better option for several reasons.
In any case, that is really interesting. So the Chargers actually are interested in LA...too late,

Louis Espinoza Seems to me we dodged a bullet. Wow! Why is SD counsel bark fabiani in Carson?

Los Angeles County Federation of Labor Executive Secretary Rusty Hicks, the guy spearheading this union/signature thing will be on Fred Roggin, Beast 980 live at 2:30pm today.
The Beast 980 The Beast 980

L.A. labor group opposes Inglewood stadium plan ProFootballTalk

As I said, I live in St. Louis. A local college that I am attending has this coming up on Tuesday... Only problem is that I work overnights right now and making this talk could be troublesome for me. I still have half a mind to try to make it, though...
Lindenwood University - Rams Executives to Headline Panel Discussion

The Inglewood Stadium Plan Is Cause For Celebration


Mayor butts blasts Zelasko lol
http://kfwbam.com/…/inglewood-mayor...knows-the-cit…/

Senate Committee OKs Limit to Rams Stadium Bonds CBS St. Louis

The single most interesting point made in this interview by Mayor Butts was when he told Zelasco that he doesn't compare any other site to the Inglewood project, and where they are currently. Then he went on to say that Carson, specifically doesn't have a single thing done yet, for the most part, and MOST IMPORTANTLY he stressed that no team was committed to playing there yet because they were both still pursuing deals in their home cities. OH SNAP!! As he was comparing the two sites, he basically said, without saying it outright, that Inglewood DOES have a team that is no longer pursuing a stadium at home. Who would that team be, I wonder? ‪#‎larams‬
http://kfwbam.com/…/inglewood-mayor...knows-the-cit…/

st louis fans have tunnel vision.

Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - Francis Paul Ganon Facebook

On the Fred Roggin show: Stan Kroenke is not the owner other NFL owners want to piss off. He has more $$ than all of you and you want him in LA. He will move the Rams to LA, and he is determined to do so!


A property dispute stalling FarmWorks, an urban agriculture project north of downtown, could complicate plans for an NFL stadium on the St. Louis riverfront."
http://www.stltoday.com/…/article_6...c3-595c-baa0-d…

There is absolutely no way, I believe, that Carson is a reality," Kephart told me. "It is, to me, the most absurd of all the proposals."
http://www.bizjournals.com/…/san-an...viable-option-…

Not all the property owners are on board in st louis.
http://fox2now.com/…/landmark-resta...led-in-footpr…/


Let's see; Carson council member Albert Robles (the infamous San Oakland Charaider fan), a ****ing BILLS fan in LA and that one Bring Back the LA Raiders leader who scoffed at the LA Times poll that we dominated and basically undermined the Rams fan base in So Cal. These people make me sick.
http://www.utsandiego.com/…/charger...fans-carson-s…/

Would L.A. fans pull for the Chargers UTSanDiego.com Mobile

interesting read in breakdown of demographics.

http://missourifreedom.com/sites/de...EEDOM%20127.pdf

NFL Stadium Update - Inglewood Plan vs. Carson

http://abc7.com/archive/8791842/

Jason Million - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook

Power to the People How You Can Help Keep the Chargers in San Diego - Bolts From The Blue

Fabiani Says Chargers Not Optimistic About Mission Valley KPBS

San Diego Galled by Idea of Losing NFL s Chargers to Glitzy L.A. - Bloomberg Business


Spanos speaks and doesn't sound like he's a 100% douche bag like Fabiani
http://m.utsandiego.com/…/spanos-sp...ers-stadium-a…/

not sounding too good for st lou.lol

http://www.komu.com/news/st-louis-r...ay-nixon-66971/

best article written on this.

http://m.axs.com/news/facts-regardi...y-in-st-l-44623


http://espn.go.com/video/clip…nothing new other than ESPN saying that the chances of the Rams staying in St. Louis is slim to none and that the NFL would like to keep LA open for both Chargers and Raiders to get something done in both San Diego and in Oakland and of course if Stan feels he has the right to go to LA over any other owner he'll take the NFL to court we end up with what happen with the Al Davis case. I'm sure the NFL won't want that to happen and they'll just let Stan take the Rams to LA in 2016.

Rams Kevin Demoff talks about the team and Riverfront Stadium FOX2now.com

ESPN NFL Kroenke sparks NFL chaos

St. Louis Rams owner sparks NFL chaos with plan to move team to Los Angeles - ESPN

Jorge HernandezAudio The Beast 980
wait for the evening and. It will be in the first or second hour of March 18.

The Fred Roggin Show
The Dean of L.A. Sports, Fred Roggin, gives his unique take on the Lakers, Dodgers, Clippers,...
KFWBAM.COM

How To Deal With Stan Kroenke Thief - Turf Show Times

*new ram stuff*
Apart from the general whining that reeks from this article, I want to point out some major flaws:
The assumption that LA sports fans only care for winning teams is overused and inaccurate. Cities support winning teams and have bandwagon, fair-weather and loyal fans as a result. Cities can't support losing teams, who only have loyal fans supporting them while the bandwagon fans like whoever is winning and the fair-weather fans could care less. There are *certain* exceptions such as the Cleveland Browns, who are depressing as **** but still have a lot of diehard fans. Also...the Lakers are 10th in attendance this year ahead of playoff and title contending teams like the Spurs, Rockets, Thunder, Wizards, Grizzlies and Hawks. But yeah...go ahead and falsely accuse the Lakers of having "poor" attendance. The Dodgers were first in attendance last season. FIRST. If they "suffered in attendance", then what would that say about the other teams?
We all know by now that TST lost credibility when they called us out during that rally outside the Coliseum when they posted a picture showing only a few Rams fans and mocked us for it. Interesting thing about that is that they didn't acknowledge how many people actually attended the rally. No worries, though. Once the Rams are officially back, we'll have our own pages and websites that are professionally ran while TST will probably be abandoned or shut down

Tipsheet Kroenke s actions speak loudly within NFL Sports

Inglewood apos s forceful mayor wants people to follow his NFL lead - LA Times

check out number one.

http://www.foxsports.com/nfl/photos...l-051414#img_10

*new ram stuff*
Finally had a chance to listen to Roggin talking to the Carson mayor. Ol' Fred ripped the mayor apart. (from yesterday's show).
http://kfwbam.com/…/carson-mayor-ji...sponds-to-aeg-…

Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - Michael Townsend Facebook

Infographic How James Butts made Inglewood LA s unlikely NFL frontrunner 89.3 KPCC


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams Owner Proposes NFL Stadium in Inglewood Hews Media Group-Cerritos Community News

Stadium Group Chairman Financing Plan to Include Mix of Revenue Streams - Times of San Diego


Even the People of England know the truth
“And if any city has the right to claim the Rams as their own, it’s Los Angeles. They were one of the most culturally important teams in the history of the league. They were in LA for the better part of a half-century. So even as people are tearing their hair out in St Louis, a lot of people in Los Angeles feel that this should have happened much sooner.”
http://www.independent.co.uk/…/holl...z-set-to-lure-…

Obama is right to seek an end to taxpayer subsidies for stadiums Kyle Wingfield

some good news from the East Bay area.

http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...s%29&page=3

Vinne on the raiders,rams,and chargers stadiums.

St. Louis suffers setback potential progress for Raiders in stadium fights The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore

Sports Stadiums Are Bad Public Investments. So Why Are Cities Still Paying for Them - Reason.com

Labor group optimistic on agreement with Hollywood Park stadium group - The Orange County Register

**BREAKING NEWS: Oakland City Council just voted unanimously(meaning a "YES" vote) to join the proposed ENA between the City of Oakland, the County of Alameda, and New City Development (Floyd Kephart's group). One remaining MAJOR hurdle to overcome. This coming Tuesday (March 24th between 9:30 am - 12 noon), the County of Alameda will also vote on whether to join the ENA. This NEEDS to take place in order for the stadium negotiations with the Raiders to move forward briskly. Please make plans NOW to attend the County of Alameda vote if you are available to do so. ‪#‎StayInOakland‬

Author of In-Depth Stan Kroenke Profile Talks with The Big Show insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams

Some Good News For Raiders. Hopefully the Chargers Will follow.
http://www.bizjournals.com/…/oaklan...coliseum-city-…


Anyone else find it amusing to see the city of STL go through all this drama to finance the stadium, yet the owner of their team doesn't care or hasn't agreed to pay his share. Meanwhile he's agreed to put money down in INGLEWOOD.

dont know what to say about these people in the Lou.they are in denial.lol

http://www.inquisitr.com/1943520/st...3jWQ8DxU4kXK.99

things looking good for the raiders.

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.co...o-keep-raiders/

here it is,finally get to see what the stadium will look like.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/nfl/l...322-column.html

NFL Owners Meeting 2015 Tracking Latest News Rumors and More Bleacher Report

Stan Kroenke s stadium plan has room for two teams ProFootballTalk

Giants John Mara expects one or two teams in L.A. - NFL.com

Peter King MMQB - Roger Goodell Unplugged Rams ON DEMAND

Los Angeles scenarios coming into focus at NFL Annual Meeting - NFL.com

Rams L.A. power play allows NFL to maintain its top leveraging weapon - Yahoo Sports


----------



## KissMy

Stan Kroenke is major anti-union. He is not going to get a new stadium built in Inglewood!

unions are pissed that developers have not reached agreements assuring that labor will be part of the project that would create thousands of jobs. Los Angeles County Federation of Labor Executive Secretary Rusty Hicks said in a statement Thursday the group wants “signed, written agreements” from the developer committing to good jobs for construction and operations at the stadium.

“The developer promises Inglewood good jobs. And, the developers have told us the same thing that they told the (Inglewood) City Council: ‘Everything will be OK,’” Hicks said. *“But, if there’s one thing the NFL Players Association has taught the rest of us about NFL owners, it’s that you get it in writing before the game is played.”*

“We’ve got enough poverty jobs. We don’t need any more,” Hicks added.

A developers’ spokesman could not immediately be reached for comment.

*The politically powerful unions have been quietly gathering petition signatures in Inglewood that could lead to a local vote on the plan, potentially delaying development of the project. That would seek to override the City Council, which previously endorsed the plan.*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

posted from earlier since someone came on here and posted recently.

Even listening to the St Louis sports talk shows, they cannot believe the Rams are still going to be in the EJD for 2015 and have virtually no fans or at least only visiting fans sitting there. MOVE THEM! I can't believe this league is pussy footing this thing around. What possible advantage could forcing the Rams to stay in STL as a lame duck have? Stan is already losing money in STL, is he really willing to set there and lose even more money? I don't get it. I thought these owners were businessmen. A good many of the people in STL have disassociated themselves emotionally from the Rams so why would they buy tickets? If you think of the NFL as a major corporation and the Rams as what is called an Op-Co, why would the parent company want one of its Op-Cos in a situation to lose money? That is not how it works. I work for such a company and they want their Op-Cos to increase their profits each year no matter how well they did the year before. Keeping them in STL for 2015 is not logical in a business sense.

and remember,the st louis media was saying people like me a year ago were living in a fantasyworld.


oh and not only that,as i also posted earlier,stan kroneke's son on twitter tweeted not too long ago that he has been unable to communicate with his father to discuss the denver nuggets that he also owns because he is too busy fast tracking the Rams to LA. true story.

and the chargers spokesperson mark fabiani said on fred roggins sports show out there in LA that the chargers/raiders carson thing is all for leverage "all the thinking people here knew that." and that dean spanos is 100% convinced that Kroneke is going to move the Rams to LA.

plus Rams defensive end grant winstrom also tweeted on twitter that the Rams are as good as gone from the Lou.lol.

the only question NOW is will it be this year or 2016.we wont know for sure till the end of june.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stan Kroenke Los Angeles Rams owner designs 2-team stadium for Los Angeles area - ESPN Los Angeles

NFL LA Topic "NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell has a press conference scheduled for Monday, and owners involved in this project might find themselves in front of a microphone over the next few days, which could help increase leverage in their home market. There will be more work done in back rooms, cultivating league support for moves that require approval from NFL owners."http://bleacherreport.com/…/2405222-nfl-owners-meeting-2015…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Inglewood stadium has room to accommodate two teams. We all know the Rams are one of them.....

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/…/stan-kronekes-stadi…/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ust got back from touring Stan's land today at Hollywood Park!!

A few things; First I watched the planes approaching LAX runway North and they flew passing just North of the Forum!

Secondly, the planes using runway Sourh were flying "just" South of the location of the casino. This is even further South of the grandstands that are currently being torn down!

Third, all these planes were up far enough where they won't affect the new stadium site AT ALL!!

There is SO MUCH useable land here at the old Hollywood Park Site, that anybody would have to be a fool to pass up ANY opportunity to develop it. Plus, a stadium here is just going to be magnificent and really bring Inglewood and the entire Westside of Los Angeles back to thrive, especially with the rest of the site development AND the Forum as a concert venue!!

I did some driving around and also saw some machines that look like they are being positioned "on the sidelines" to be put to work very soon! Let's hope Stan is getting ready to start ASAP!

Here are some photos!!

Bring the Rams home NOW Stan!

Among the things the NFL pays attention to,a clubs popularity in L.A.per LA times polling,Rams win that one.Albert Breer.

What makes sense. What is logical. I've been told by an LA sports writer not to apply logic to this relocation situation. Is that an indictment of how the league operates? We have an owner willing to spend 1.86 billion of his own money to build the most beautiful stadium in the land and put the league back in Los Angeles. We have the Raiders who are the never do wells of the league. Looking for a handout because they cannot afford to move or build on their own. We havethe Chargers who are desperate to have a new stadium in San Diego but want the City to pay for it. Despite the fact that Goldman Sachs has stated they can fund a 1.7 billion dollar stadium and cover any loses for 2 years in Carson. The question being is what not do that in San Diego? Do we really believe the NFL would not support Kroenke's plan? I have to believe they would. Despite any protestations which have been made. St Louis has no funding. Even if they did, Kroenke is within his legal rights to move his business (Rams) to a new city if he wishes. Many do not trust the league and what the league will decide. I guess I can be counted among those who have no trust. However logic says to me that this (Kroenke's Stadium) is too good a deal for them to pass on.

I think everyone needs to keep in mind what we heard when the Inglewood plan was first released. The plan was met with quiet applause by league owners. The Rams are coming! It's simply a matter of when!

Los Angeles scenarios coming into focus at NFL Annual Meeting - NFL.com

sounds good to me.Rams to LA,Chargers stay in SD and Raiders  staying in Oakland.

Sounds good to me . Rams to LA .. Chargers stay in SD and Raiders Staying in Oakland.
Los Angeles scenarios coming into focus at NFL Annual Meeting - NFL.com




Los Angeles scenarios coming into focus at NFL Annual Meeting
Might an NFL team -- such as Stan Kroenke's Rams -- be playing in Los Angeles by 2016? Albert Breer explains why the NFL Annual Meeting is a big mile marker in the league's path...
T.CO


There will be no second NFL team that second Home Team suit and locker room will be for the new MLS team the LAFC

Probably for the 2nd expansion MLS team (Los Angeles F.C.) that could occupy the second home locker room and booth suites.

AGREED.

Wow! Bernie's starting to smell the coffee...somewhat.

http://www.stltoday.com/…/article_6ebf9111-1ad3-5cad-8011-5…

I was at a national conference in Miami this weekend... Ran across some folks from st. Louis... I asked about the Cardinals, spring training etc... "Gush gush gush"

I asked, so what's gonna happen to the Rams? Are they coming back to LA? ... "Who cares"
I actually work with a guy from Stl. He always talks cardinals. Asked him about the Rams, he said "you can have em!"

Yeah that's pretty much every interaction I have with folks from stl. This is both with friends I have there as well as business acquaintances. They could truly care less. Only ones that seem true fans are the ones I've met outside the dome on game day.

http://cover32.com/…/stan-kroenke-is-working-the-room-at-t…/
Stan Kroenke and his camp conveniently unveiled his expanded L.A. stadium plans Saturday night in advance of the NFL owner meetings, which are taking place today through Wednesday.

Kroenke is working the room to garner support for his L.A. ambitions, as you can see in this picture.


Read more athttp://cover32.com/…/stan-kroenke-is-working-the-room-at-…

Rams L.A. power play allows NFL to maintain its top leveraging weapon - Yahoo Sports

Kraft Potential L.A. teams should move together - NFL.com

Los Angeles stadium timeline accelerating - NFL Videos

MUST LISTEN
NFL insider Penalty isn t stiff enough to keep Stan Kroenke from doing what he wants The Beast 980

Listen from 7:30. He says that the Missouri governor is paying for the Riverfront stadium by taking the money away from a planned state mental hospital.

http://kfwbam.com/…/the-nfl-is-playing-catch-up-with-stan-…/

Joe Strauss Talks Kroenke Blues Sweet 16 and Cole Hamels insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife CBS Sports 920 Feature Interviews

Dallas Cowboys owner Jerry Jones echoed that "a solution is in the crosshairs."

New York Jets owner Woody Johnson says the L.A. game has changed now that it's existing team owners proposing solutions, as opposed to stadium developers trying to attract teams.

Stan Kroenke ready to show NFL owners detailed Inglewood stadium plans
Stan Kroenke ready to show NFL owners detailed Inglewood stadium plans
"Owners of teams are the only ones who can make the decisions," Johnson said. "The developers can do all they want, but until the owner of a team wants to go out there, it's not going to happen. When they decide they want to go out there. Things happen."

http://www.latimes.com/…/la-sp-nfl-meetings-20150324-story.…

Stan Kroenke s moves make Los Angeles a real possibility - St. Louis Rams Blog - ESPN

Albert Breer is on 920 CBS St Louis radio. Biggest takeaway: LA is a priority for the NFL and if it makes the most sense for it to be the Rams then the league will help make that happen.

On my way into work and Dan Patrick played a clip from a conversation he had with Peter King earlier in the morning regarding LA. Per King's own statement, "My gut tells me it will be the Rams and Chargers in Inglewood, and the Raiders will be in St. Louis. I just can't see Oakland building a viable stadium, and I don't know if the NFL wants anything to do with the Raiders in LA". Considering how close King seems to be with Roger Goodell in terms of news, could that gut feeling be word coming from the NFL meetings?

When I hear a sports announcer state that people will not come out in droves for two teams in LA, am afraid he had a point. He also said one team yes but two unlikely. I think if two teams come out, the RAMS
should be first for awhile. That's only fair considering Stan put up the investment.

Vince Bonsignore posted on twitter that he has been told the owners meetings in May will be very important to the LA stadium process.

I've written a blog post with my complete case as to why the Rams will be back in L.A. in 2016. Hope you guys enjoy.
http://boffo97.tumblr.com/…/why-the-rams-will-return-to-los…

BREAKING NEWS Oakland Coliseum City hit... - Save Oakland Raiders Facebook

Raiders owner Mark Davis shares thoughts at NFL owners meetings The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore

The Board of Supervisors today unanimously approved an exclusive negotiating agreement with New City Development LLC to come up with a development plan for the Coliseum area that includes a new stadium for the Oakland Raiders as well as a potential new venue for the Oakland A's.

http://abc7news.com/…/officials-approve-new-agreeme…/571403/

Two NFL teams in Los Angeles for 2016 season actually seems realistic FOX Sports

Check out Tom Bateman at 730pm Pacific, 1030pm Eastern tonight live on the show talking about the NFL owners' meeting in Arizona and how they are impacting the Rams potential return to Los Angeles.

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/…/the-premiere-of-the-passo-ga…

Albert Breer Talks Los Angeles Situation Kroenke and Rams Future Audio Rams News Now 

It's all coming together
http://www.usatoday.com/…/dean-spanos-philip-rive…/70394760/

Listen to am 980 right now. Fred Rogan just declared it's the Rams and Chargers . He is going to have mayor Butts on today's show. He stated that mayor Butts knows something that we don't know. Stay tuned.

Inglewood Mayor This is more than a hope and a prayer this is a happening thing The Beast 980

I love it. St louis is living in fantasy land.
http://onanygivensportsday.com/…/facts-regarding-nfl-rams-…/

Fight for NFL team s in Los Angeles heats up

LA Daily News Columnist Vinny Bonsignore Talks Relocation Issue Audio Rams News Now 

LAUGHING.
Rams fan protests potential move to Los Angeles at NFL annual meeting For The Win

vincent bonsignore- by the way LA RAM fans who went to the charger and rams game,stan kroneke heard you and Rams officials got the message.

Gray NFL s Stadium Chase Creating Conundrum In Five Locations insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams

Youtube Why Stan Kroenke was chuckling at owners meeting Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.ocregister.com/a…/nfl-655530-stadium-grubman.html
Great read

Just went over to KRISTL to see what was going on......Boy are they having a bad day. They are pissed because Warner even said they belong in L.A.



" One site that the dirt can be moved as we speak. " Jerry Jones ... You dam right !!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

here is why I think the Rams still might be in LA this year rather than 2016.Its 50/50 for this year,100% for next year.this poster is talking about the deadline for relocation in mid february i was talking about.


I thought the deadline to file for relocation was mid February


That's just league policy and it can be changed at anytime or ignored by a vote of the owners. The other factor is that they are called guidelines which is just like a road map where you can take different roads to get to the same point.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"one site that the dirt can be moved as we speak." Jerry Jones.

you damn right jerry.



the hillbillies cant even spell "meeting" right.lol.a good watch anyways nonetheless.
NFL Meeting Update - KMOV.com

Good interview from Kurt Warner..good listen.

Kurt Warner on the possiblity of the Rams moving - KMOV.com



I feel Spanos want's to be in L.A. with Stan. He is doing to SD what Stan is doing to StL. I bet Stan will move 1st and the Chargers will move once the Stadium is built. that gives Stan 2-3 years of L.A. to himself.http://www.utsandiego.com/…/chargers-stadium-spanos-fabian…/


http://www.breitbart.com/…/kurt-warner-rams-have-built-in-…/

That's right Kurt, the Rams belong in LOS ANGELES and it's nice that you are starting to smell the coffee!!

This beat writer gets it. He may not be from the Lou, but he is close enough to have his paper following the Rams. He wrote that the Rams are moving back home.http://www.chillicothetimesbulletin.com/…/1503296…/2000/NEWS

From San Diego. Chargers to L.A. is............(Wait for it!)........Leverage!http://www.utsandiego.com/…/chargers-kroenke-spanos-nfl-ma…/

Rams owner Stan Kroenke is force that won t be stopped


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stadium Design Gives Stan Kroenke the Edge in L.A. Audio Rams News Now


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rosenbloom no fan of Rams...or Frontiere Jacksonville.com

Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - Debra E. Callahan Facebook

Bernie NFL will do what it wants Sports

Morning links City county join forces to keep Chargers in San Diego - San Diego Chargers Blog - ESPN

Chargers seem destined to leave San Diego ProFootballTalk

CBS St. Louis reports ""The thing that changes the game with Stan Kroenke...he has a lot of money. He has bought his own land and is going to build his own stadium. That takes all the unlikelihood of getting public financing out of California. His new stadium...contains a second home locker room, second owners box...So that means you can put a team in LA, the Rams. And all the other owners can still (threaten to move into the stadium and become co-tenants with the Rams if they don't get what they want from their markets). That's why I think the Kroenke plan for the first time in two decades, is really serious." http://www.insidestl.com/…/Yahoo-Sports-Dan-Wetzel-on-Likel…

Support Of Robert Kraft Jerry Jones Makes NFL To L.A. A Lock - Forbes

Carson Promblematic?! "Right off the bat, the Carson Stadium is problematic for one key reason, housing division rivals. True, the Jets and Giants both play at MetLife stadium, yet they are not division rivals. In fact, they only have met twelve times during the regular season. Scheduling conflicts would arise and there would have to be conference realignment in order to make this work. Secondly, the rivalry between the Chargers and Raiders not among the most civil when it comes to fan interaction. There has been numerous accounts of fan violence during Charger-Raider match ups. Security is often doubled if not tripled during these games. Making these two teams share a stadium could escalate the problem that is already out of hand." http://lasportshub.com/20…/…/26/nfl-los-angeles-making-move/

Another blog by me on this whole situation. The title may raise some eyebrows... but Spoiler Alert: They cannot.
http://boffo97.tumblr.com/…/…/how-st-louisSo, the league is considering moving up the relocation application date to during the season itself. Hmm. So basically we will let you announce you are moving but you will be playing in front of an empty stadium during home games the rest the season. Why, would they do that? They don't want that! If your going to let the Rams move then do it in May. That still allows time to arrange a schedule in the Coliseum or the Rosebowl. Unfortunately it may mean the team lives and practices in St Louis during the week and then has to fly to LA for each home game. If I was the city of Inglewood and HPLC I would not wait for December to start building. I'd start building as soon as I had all the permits. The more this stadium becomes a physical reallity the more swayed the league will become to say MOVE! Nobody wants a lame duck season.-can-keep-the-rams

Labor Developers Reach Deal on Proposed NFL Stadium - ABC News

Interesting movement in Oakland.

Megadeveloper SunCal jumps aboard Oakland s Coliseum City stadium project - San Francisco Business Times

Just cooperate and stay in san diego dean.

City county uniting in effort to keep Chargers ProFootballTalk

bad news for st louis.

Pres. Obama Calls For Ending Taxpayer-Funded Sports Stadiums Occupy Democrats

I can finally say I honestly feel like it's not if but when will the rams be home! All signs point to a go everything is in line. I can see the ktrisl page finally seeing the writing on the wall! Bernie and Shane are posting less and less. There arguments becoming weaker and weaker and lamer and lamer! It's good to be a rams fan but it's spectacular to be a Los Angeles rams fan! Horns up bbtlr ! LOL.

Some people (those who haven't raised the white flag, which that number is growing in the last few days and I LOVE it) on the K page are still claiming "Kroenke is doing this all for leverage to get what he wants in St. Louis"...this isn't leverage anymore. This is real. If Kroenke were doing this all for leverage, he wouldn't be going as far as he is going right now. Kroenke wants out of St. Louis, and nothing can be done to change his mind. Filling the dome won't matter, getting the stadium deal in place won't matter. Sure, it will impress the NFL and help St. Louis stay in the minds of the NFL when it comes to the Raiders or expansion down the road...but Kroenke wants to bring the team out here. He wants to increase the franchise value, and likely ultimately sell the team after they've been out here for a few years. Kroenke is the ultimate poker player, he has all the cards in his favor, all the money on his side, and he's going to cash out when the largest pot is available to him. Also, there is no way he's building the stadium for the Chargers and Raiders to share. You don't build a lavish mansion with your own money and allow someone else to enjoy it.

NFL owners jump aboard L.A. fast track UTSanDiego.com

made USA TODAY.

Bobby O Connell - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook

Mayor Butts on Roggin today said there will be something going on next week regarding the stadium

AMEN TO THAT.

Don't take this comment lightly, Jerry Jones just confirmed the Rams are coming to LA! Jerry Jones is one of the most powerful/influential owners in the NFL, his team has the most net worth. If he is saying that the Ingelwood project is going to be built then why would I think otherwise? It is the 2nd best thing to Stan Kroenke saying I am moving to LA. So let us put this together, if Jerry Jones is putting his reputation and inside information after the owner's meetings in AZ out there with "that stadium is going to be built" not maybe, not should be, he is saying "it is going to get built" and we know that Rams owner Stan Kroenke is building it then it follows that he will bring his team, the LA Rams to play in the best sport venue ever built! It is asinine an not logical to think Stan Kroenke is building a mega stadium so two other NFL teams play there other than his own (now that Jerry Jones said it going to get built) not when he will triple the value of his team from the league lowest value at $930,000 million to NFL top 5 tier at $3.2 billion (that is an increase of $2,200 million!!!!) Welcome home LA Rams!!

From 1995 - thinking about the treacherous actions of Georgia Frontiere appear that they shall soon be undone.

"To see what these people have done to destroy a franchise, to grind it into the ground in front of everyone," groused former defensive end Fred Dryer, "then for the so-called leadership to tell people that they're angry that they're not getting a better deal (here), to point their finger at the fans, is blasphemous. It's an outrage. . . . The lawyers and accountants have ruined the team."

http://articles.latimes.com/…/mn-20642_1_team-owner-georgia…

How six NFL owners will change the fate of St. Louis football News

Vincent Delgado - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL to Los Angeles Who is Making the Move

Support for relocation growing among NFL powers FOX Sports

Mike Tannenbaum has dream job with Dolphins - Sports - The Boston Globe

Still wishing for "leverage" LMAO.....
"Brett @bbgunnerschae
@nwagoner‪#‎RamsMail‬Why are some so quick to rule out Kroenke using LA as leverage? Isn't that exactly what he wants everyone to think?"

-"@nwagoner: Because this thing is so far down the tracks that it seems incredibly naive to think it's solely a leverage play. Now, it's certainly true that he's created leverage in St. Louis by doing what he's done and never actually coming out and saying his intentions. It's good business and nobody is better at that aspect than Kroenke. Still, none of the owners I talked to in Phoenix seem to think it's solely a leverage play and his actions don't indicate that, either. If it was, it'd be one of the most expensive and elaborate ones of all time."


Mike Tannenbaum has dream job with Dolphins - Sports - The Boston Globe

SILENT NO MORE

Kroenke making a lot of noise about LA

St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke is called “Silent Stan” by many around the NFL for his desire to stay out of the media and keep his intentions close to the vest. But commissioner Roger Goodell and the other owners might call him “Stan the Savior” soon if he can pull off a potentially brilliant stadium/relocation plan.

Owners made no secret last week at their meetings that they want two teams in Los Angeles for the 2016 season, and Kroenke is the linchpin. His Rams are one of three candidates to move to LA, along with the Chargers and Raiders, and Kroenke revealed a futuristic $1.8 billion stadium project last week on the land he owns in Hollywood Park that is the clear favorite of the NFL’s potential LA projects.

Kroenke is quite serious about LA, and was not-so-silent at the owners meetings, noticeably chatting up fellow owners between sessions and spending what seemed like an hour with a Los Angeles reporter at the league’s big party on Monday night.

And Kroenke just might be able to keep happy almost every party invested with the LA relocation. St. Louis and Missouri civic leaders are still working on developing a new downtown stadium plan to save the Rams, but there’s also a scenario in which the Raiders, not the Rams, become the tenant.

What’s shaping up to be the NFL’s perfect scenario has the Rams and Chargers moving to a new stadium in LA and the Raiders to St. Louis, giving the NFL the two teams it craves in LA, an expensive new stadium in the entertainment capital of the world, new stadiums for all three teams, and the continuation of football in St. Louis. Fans in Oakland and San Diego might not love this proposal, but the NFL could easily justify that the Chargers would still be in Southern California, while the NFL still has a major presence in the Bay Area with the 49ers.

The only things certain about LA at this point: 1. The NFL doesn’t believe two LA teams plus a San Diego team could survive, and 2. The Raiders can’t anchor LA by themselves. Several options are on the table, although there’s  growing sentiment that the Chargers are tired of failed negotiations with their city and are primed to move north.

But what’s also becoming certain is that Kroenke is the key piece to solving the NFL’s two-decade LA problem and ending the long-running stadium woes for all three teams in one fell swoop.

http://www.bostonglobe.com/…/OLFCGDvYJkeAgXkIjqW…/story.html

St. Louis seems to be much farther along in the process than Oakland or San Diego. But owner Stan Kroenke remains, as Thomas characterizes it, on a “bullet train” to L.A."

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/…/tisch-says-st-louis…/

THATS A LAUGH.

Albert Breer NFL May Nudge Raiders to St. Louis The DA Show CBS Sports Radio

I had a talk with one STL Rams fan while I was in Winter Park, skiing and she told me that our Rams are going back to LA and she's not going to spend a dime on building a new stadium to keep the Rams in St. Louis.

more BS on the raiders leaving oakland.

One NFL-to-Los Angeles scenario that s gaining steam has the Oakland Raiders moving to St. Louis - Yahoo Finance


----------



## LA RAM FAN

just like i called it in the beginning.

Good Listen.
...Carson was just a big bluff, a leverage play if you will … The real threat will be in Inglewood.

http://kfwbam.com/…/carson-was-just-a-big-bluff-a-leverage…/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

couple of excellent videos on the Rams return.

Podcasts


Check out Tom Bateman at 730pm Pacific, 1030pm Eastern tonight live on the show talking about the NFL owners' meeting in Arizona and how they are impacting the Rams potential return to Los Angeles.

The Premiere of the Passo Garage with Anthony Passo and Farmer Jacob 03 24 by Diehard Sports Radio Sports Podcasts

Get to Know Titans Baseball 02 17 by Diehard Sports Radio Sports Podcasts


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Good Listen.
...Carson was just a big bluff, a leverage play if you will … The real threat will be in Inglewood.

http://kfwbam.com/…/carson-was-just-a-big-bluff-a-leverage…/


 Los Angeles Chargers Web Branding Raises Eyebrows Ire in Bolts Country NBC 7 San Diego

thats what i been saying all along is the raiders and chargers are just using carson for leverage for a new stadium.kroneke isnt though.he is serious about moving.

it would dramatically affect the city of san diego as well if the chargers bolted town for LA.

What Would It Mean if the Chargers Leave Save Our Bolts


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Six Questions We d Like to Ask Rams Owner Stan Kroenke - 101Sports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still more trouble under the arch.

Nixon pulls St. Louis County out of new football stadium financing News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

" Chargers will be fine in San Diego."

NFL coming to LA Inglewood is where this will end up happening The Beast 980


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL city? LOL.

OUR RESPONSE TO STADIUM FUNDING STORY


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Peacock dreaming as usual.

OUR RESPONSE TO STADIUM FUNDING STORY

St. Louis County taxpayer money not necessary to fund new NFL stadium FOX2now.com

this guy nailed it.this is what saint louis's plan is REALLY gonna be.lol

Brett Shepherd - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Listen to how the NFL reps have changed their tune over the last few months. The NFL likes Kroenkes plan and its only a matter of when not if!

very true.

too bad thats not  the case with carson or in st louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still MORE gloom and doom for st louis.

The effort to build a new riverfront stadium to keep the Rams in St. Louis suffered a blow last week. According to the _St. Louis Post-Dispatch_,

Report St. Louis County Dropped From Plan To Finance New Rams Stadium

20 years ago, then attorney general Jay Nixon threatened the NFL if the Rams were not allowed to relocate to Stl. Now as Governor the same man thinks bylaws will keep the team in Stl! Talk about a rude awakening and payback for ole Jay!

It gets even worse.lol

In short, without Kroenke doling out the necessary funds to build a stadium in St. Louis, there isn’t a viable stadium plan in that city."http://www.yardbarker.com/…/new_development_clear…/18552134…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"Whose in the lead? The Rams. Stan Kroenke is a man who gets things done"
-Kevin Acee

3-30-15 Kevin Acee Mighty1090AM

UT's kevin acee on why Inglewood has the edge on a new stadium,mindset of NFL owners,and why dean spanos would be surprised if a deal gets done in san diego.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland clears path for Coliseum City development


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Councilman presents ideas for new Chargers stadium FOX5 San Diego San Diego news weather traffic sports from KSWB


Here is a rendering of the proposal in San Diego. I think there's more coming later.
Matt Covington - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

They talked to the guy in charge of the stadium proposal up in Oakland instead, and he believes the Rams are headed back here. Sounds like everyone but the people in St. Louis know that


----------



## LA RAM FAN

While the Rams and St. Louis have done a good job selling their suites, you’re going to see it go to a whole new level if they move to Los Angeles,” said Spencer. “Individuals – especially in Hollywood – they want to be in the 'in spots.' They want to be seen on the floor at Staples Center and so they’re going to be in suites in an NFL venue. In St. Louis, it’s frankly a different mindset, and businesses there just don’t have the funds to spend on luxury suites.” http://www.scpr.org/…/nfl-to-la-moving-to-la-won-t-be-easy…/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> They talked to the guy in charge of the stadium proposal up in Oakland instead, and he believes the Rams are headed back here. Sounds like everyone but the people in St. Louis know that
> 
> 
> everyone knows the Rams will be back in LA by next season,everyone except the people in st louis and agent rightwinger of course.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> They talked to the guy in charge of the stadium proposal up in Oakland instead, and he believes the Rams are headed back here. Sounds like everyone but the people in St. Louis know that


INDEED.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bernie starting to see the light.
Bernie NFL will do what it wants Sports

Hollywood Park Land Company and L.A. unions settle dispute over City of Champions Project! No referendum! No more delays! Our stadium is a GO!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

@JoeyND1023: "The Rams on the other hand are in a favorable position. Kroenke has the land, money, and the vision. If his stadium is the one to be built, there would be no need for conference realignment. His Rams are in the NFC West, and if the AFC West Raiders or Chargers decide to make the move, then the situation would not be unlike the Jets and Giants playing at MetLife. The Chargers seem like the logical second team for Kroenke’s stadium."


NFL to Los Angeles Who is Making the Move


----------



## LA RAM FAN

He nailed it.

There is no "clear path" without a substantial commitment from Kroenke or another owner to fund their proposed stadium. As others have already mentioned, Kroenke is not going to invest his money on a stadium he doesn't want. He isn't going to invest his money to lease a stadium from St Louis when he can own his own stadium in LA. We will continue to get the dog and pony show from St Louis but at this point, their audience is the NFL, not Kroenke.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still another poll shows LA will have the Rams in 2016 with 4% saying Raiders, 4% saying Chargers as well, 11% saying it will be two teams,with an incredible 81% saying it will be the Rams.

NFL to Los Angeles Who is Making the Move


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"I think if Stan really wants to move this franchise to Los Angeles, regardless of what we do here in St. Louis, I don't think the NFL is going to stop it. I think if he's willing to build that elaborate, fantastic stadium...and finance it without public money...that's going to be one of those deals that's so attractive to the NFL, it's hard for me to imagine that they'll stop him from doing it and say 'You have to keep the Rams in St. Louis.' I don't think that will happen."

Dan Dierdorf Doesn t Think NFL Will Stop Kroenke From Leaving St. Louis insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife CBS Sports 920 Feature Interviews


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL in STL St. Louis Rams fans express opinions during focus groups FOX Sports

a whole lot of crying going on in St Louis.lol

NFL Focus Group Shows STL Fans Support Rams Dislike Kroenke - 101Sports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Carson Stadium Economic Study Flagged for Suspect Conclusions NBC 7 San Diego


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Only part of this story that matters is the dates of the next two Owner meetings. "Before the group convenes again at the May owners meetings in San Francisco, Goodell says he expects all three teams considering relocating to Los Angeles -- the St. Louis Rams, San Diego Chargers and Oakland Raiders -- to meet with the ownership's Los Angeles relocation committee in late April, reporting back to the full membership in May."http://abc7news.com/…/goodell-long-term-fit-vital-f…/612604/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oh yes it will. "That’ll be easier to sell as long as the Rams are competitive this year. But if things turn south, it’ll be harder and harder to keep his players from letting their thoughts drift to the west, or his fanbase from packing it in.
Jeff Fisher trying to not let relocation talk become a distraction ProFootballTalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stl's "Morning After" radio program: " interesting NFL focus group taking place, they want to know if we like the colors silver and black..., seems like they brought the choir to hear the preacher, some kind of play for the NFL to cover their own interests, wouldn't ask Cardinals season ticket holders if they enjoy baseball, something smells behind the scenes". Segment 1, for what it's worth.[URL='http://www.insidestl.com/insideSTLcom/RadioShows/TheMorningAfter/tabid/88/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/17085/Thursdays-Show-Audio--Focused-Group.aspx']http://www.insidestl.com/…/Thursdays-Show-Audio--Focused-Gr…


Thursday s Show Audio - Focused Group insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife The Morning After presented by Ryan Kelley with Tim McKernan Doug Vaughn and Jim Hayes Weekdays from 7A-10A on CBS Sports 920[/URL]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Q AND A session on Chargers.

Exclusive BFTB Q A with CSAG s Jim Steeg and Adam Day - Bolts From The Blue


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Move to Los Angeles on the horizon for St. Louis Rams - NFL Videos


----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy from shane as always.lol.

Gray Three NFL Teams in 30 Years for St. Louis insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

cool to see san diego folks fighting for their team.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Who is this cat they are quoting? “They were the first of the major pro sports teams to be here, coming to L.A. from Cleveland in 1946,” Bateman explained. “That was a dozen years before the Dodgers arrived and 14 years before the Lakers arrived, and the Kings came in the late 1960s. So people forget that the Rams were the first ones here and so it has great historical significance. It was a big reason why all of the major professional sports leagues moved out to L.A.”http://onlyagame.wbur.org/…/los-angeles-nfl-raiders-charger…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Waiting is the hardest part. Waiting to hear the words "The Los Angeles Rams" once again.
http://youtu.be/9IXZIqxrj5E


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I so appreciate Fred Rogan on the Beast 980. He told of Inglewood hiring consultants for the permit process that you have to do to build a stadium. He stated he can read the tea leaves and the Rams will play here for two years probably in the Colosium then thier new stadium. He said he is very disappointed in the media for not reporting the obvious. And he believes the Carson deal is a big sham. Paraphraded. Hand in there Ramily, and horns up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Infographic How James Butts made Inglewood LA s unlikely NFL frontrunner 89.3 KPCC


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL owners jump aboard L.A. fast track UTSanDiego.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Whether required or not demand for vote on new stadium is growing louder St. Louis Public Radio


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nick Wagoner, ESPN-
"The overall sense coming out of the story and the sense I got, as I wrote multiple times last week, is that Kroenke's project is rolling down the tracks and is going to be very difficult for the league to turn down when the time comes. Other owners expressed similar sentiments as well, though not as openly as Jones.
There's still a lot that must take place before any of this becomes official, but it's clear that May's owners meetings should offer further movement."

St. Louis Rams Morning Ram-blings Jerry Jones talks Inglewood project - St. Louis Rams Blog - ESPN

made a trip out to Inglewood and the Hollywood Park site this weekend and took some photos. While the area where Stan's stadium will be built, has not begun work yet, the "overall" project is well underway. How many of the other cities in play (Carson, San Diego, Oakland, St. Louis), can say the same?

Scott Jimenez - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It’s not quite building atop the site of ancient Indian burial mounds, but it’s still another sign that the St. Louis plan for a new Rams stadium isn’t going well: Missouri Gov. Jay Nixon has told St. Louis County officials that he doesn’t want the county involved in the stadium financing plan, because the county would require a public vote and then it might lose, duh."http://www.fieldofschemes.com/…/missouri-gov-says-if-it-wo…/

Missouri gov says if it would mean public vote on Rams stadium we don t need county s stinking money Field of Schemes


I expect some big news at the owners meetings in May. Does the NFL really want a lame duck season in STL? Its not too late to arrange for a 2015 season schedule in LA. Who the hell else is going to be playing at the Coliseum or Rose Bowl on Sundays this fall?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is why The Rams are looking like they are going to have to to play in st louis for one more year rather than this year because its a a slow going process by the NFL.they have been dragging their feet.LA mayor Butts had a speech already written and ready to go for the Rams return this year but the NFL drags their feet so thats why its going to be one more year.




Grubman said the league will not be ready to vote on the proposals until the design and financing plans are complete, and a temporary L.A. venue (such as the Coliseum or Rose Bowl) has been arranged. He said those checklist items could be completed by September, but more likely October or November.

As it stands, the Hollywood Park project is further along than Carson, and has the necessary entitlements to begin construction

NFL probably won apos t vote on L.A. stadium proposals for six months - LA Times



well looks like the NFL wants to have a city have a lame duck season.

thats what you'll get when  everybody in that city knows they are going to be leaving them after this year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lawsuit threatened if St. Louis helps pay for new NFL stadium News

Uh oh!!! Stl is in deep shit. Hmmm... let's see. Stans stadium has been approved by Inglewood. Financial statements are in order.(no cash needed from the NFL). Construction to begin in December. All we need is a temporary place to play. What the fuck is he hold up? C'mon NFL please dont make us have to sit through a lame duck season!!! Please let our team move forward. Stan has done everything you have asked of him!

Indeed.as always,its getting more and more bleaker for st louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LATimesFarmer: "The Rams would have the best chance to be successful in a one-team, one-stadium situation — they have a nostalgic connection to L.A., having played in Southern California from 1946 to 1994, and still have fans here."


With 3 NFL teams and 2 stadiums at play for L.A. here are 9 possible outcomes - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still MORE gloom and doom for st lou.

St. Louis Rams Stadium Can city afford to lose NFL team - NFL - SI.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

here are a ton of L.A.-based Rams fans, and a vast majority of them seem to be left over from the Rams actually played there more than 20 years ago. So clearly, that large contingent stayed loyal."


But then again, how much of that is due to the fact that the Rams have been rumored to return to L.A. for a few years now? I imagine it’s much easier to dust off the old Rams jerseys when there’s a good chance your team is coming back home, whereas I doubt there are more than a few hundred Houston Oilers or St. Louis football Cardinals fans still left.
Read more at http://cover32.com/rams/2015/04/08/mailbag-will-you-root-for-the-st-louis-rams-if-they-move-to-l-a/#WCsdg83oAE9brhy8.99

Mailbag Will you root for the St. Louis Rams if they move to L.A. St. Louis Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this was on the front pages of the LA times today.Notice how Stan Kroneke is at the top of the list?

Michael Dias - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

A year old article, just showing the finances that St. Louis is constantly already paying for the dome.
There really is no finances for their new stadium.

 62 million hole in Jones Dome future News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Not as bad as it looks. They have a number of viable options for financing that that have been looking at that may not require a tax increase. CSAG had a call with Grubman last night and they should have the bankers lined up this week before his in-person visit next week.

Study Confirms New Chargers Stadium In San Diego Is Likely To Cost 1B Or More KPBS


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Interesting. Seems lots more in St Louis are giving up hope that the Rams stay there. Cause I saw this in a sponsored post from some fb page called "I Love St. Louis" on my timeline. Notice how only things representing the Cardinals & Blues are in it but no Rams. Hmm.


Amazon.com - St. Louis Sports Skyline 36 x 24 -


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Interesting. Seems lots more in St Louis are giving up hope that the Rams stay there. Cause I saw this in a sponsored post from some fb page called "I Love St. Louis" on my timeline. Notice how only things representing the Cardinals & Blues are in it but no Rams. Hmm.


Amazon.com - St. Louis Sports Skyline 36 x 24 -


----------



## LA RAM FAN

very interesting video on the raiders and a's how they need the city and the city needs them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great stuff on the raiders situation.

I've been a season ticket holder the past 3 years and only seen 1 game that was blacked out on tv. yes, even though i go to the games irecord each one to see the play executions. prior to being a season ticket holder i was a half season type of guy. and it was blackouts on tv. after al davis died it was questions about them going to l.a. and that is why we started paying for season tickets, getting involved in the whole politics tiresome shit, and reminding the oakland raiders that we will make the commitment to attend if you genuinely show that you want to stay. and i can say that mark davis is listening and meeting us half way now.
.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ALERT, DEADLINE COMING: Owners of the Oakland Raiders, St. Louis Rams and San Diego Chargers will offer their most detailed stadium plans to date at the meetingApril 22 in New York, numerous sources said last week. Those presentations will include details on architecture, financing and the political process in their efforts. This means the Oakland Raiders, City of Oakland and Alameda County should have a specific proposal on Coliseum City ready to show directly to NFL executives and evaluate the market assessment. This is pretty much the final passage to let the NFL know that Oakland is an important viable option for the Raiders.

“The committee expects details, progress reports, design plans, financing, risk factors, what to expect and when,” said one source close to the committee. That would constitute by far the most thorough update the six owners have received since NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell appointed them to the committee in February.

The Rams, Raiders and Chargers each declined to comment.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL to meet with East Bay stadium officials on Wednesday CSN Bay Area

GOOD NEWS: There are numerous of indications of local politicians of Oakland and several Bay Area cities are negotiating with NFL Vice President Eric Grubman and pursuing forward on Coliseum City. Oakland is ahead of the game comparing to San Diego and St Louis of maintaining its franchises in the Bay Area. More details are coming ahead soon. But there are several requirements needed to fully move the proposal forward and questioned by providing specific information directly to NFL executives on funding of the project.

Oakland mayor focuses on safety business and sports - KTVU -

Next week will be a busy sweaty day, we must stay in alert as things are moving way too quick. The Save Oakland Raiders team and local politicians strongly encourages you to attend this meeting. April 21 is the final round on the EIR of adding new coding amendments to the project in order to move forward on Coliseum City, the next day after this meeting, the Oakland Raiders will begin submitting stadium plans on architecture, financing in New York on April 22. NFL Executive Vice President Eric Grubman is putting pressure on Coliseum City and wants to know the results of the funding to this project. Floyd Kephart has until June to have an explanation set on the funding, but things can get done sooner as the NFL cannot wait much longer. Mark Davis needs to begin meeting with City of Oakland and Alameda County officials that he is committed to join the project to let the NFL know he is eagerly for Oakland.

Next Week: Tuesday, April 21st 2015 (6:30 pm) at Oakland City Hall

The Oakland City Council will consider final Coliseum City passage of the Planning Code Amendments, and Zoning and Height Area maps. (This action is a City Ordinance requiring two readings by the Council).

Members of the public are welcome to attend the above meeting/hearing and provide comments

Raiders stadium project scores with Oakland City Council - San Francisco Business Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Which NFL team would you like to see come to L.A. - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> very interesting video on the raiders and a's how they need the city and the city needs them.



another really good video on the raiders as well.this is why davis moved them back to oakland.all those empty seats in LA.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dan Dierdorf Doesn t Think NFL Will Stop Kroenke From Leaving St. Louis insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife CBS Sports 920 Feature Interviews


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Amazon.com - St. Louis Sports Skyline 36 x 24 -

Adam Pendleton - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook
Oliers last season in Astrodome.^.should see something like this very soon.

"However, he found the likelihood of the Rams pulling off the move alone as the most probable scenario in the near future"
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/…/la-times-raiders-to-lo…/…
Raiders to LA.Less likely than other scenarios.

NFL Thumbnail Histories the Cleveland Rams Los Angeles Rams St. Louis Rams. billsportsmaps.com


Lets see here, Rams owner is footing the bill for 1.86 billion dollar stadium. His team (Rams) are free of any lease obligations in STL. Rams figure to jump from 930 million in franchise value to over 2 billion in franchise value. Rams move to LA takes them from a populace of around 2.5 million to 18 million in LA. Wow, sounds like they're moving to me Tom.

It's gonna get built. Their coming back! Everything going on right now from the NFL is a dog and pony show.

The Edward Jones Dome will be a tomb this year! You thought last year was bad!

Grey still sipping on that fool aide.

Gray What is a St. Louis Rams Fan to Do insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams

Edward Jones Dome board sues St. Louis to block public vote on new stadium

Suit filed to avoid public vote on new stadium Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Interview with Alex Marvez starts about 3/4 of the way into the segment.

"They don't want any team to already have one foot in Los Angeles as the 2015 season gets underway...It's going to be tough enough for the Rams. I mean who's going to show up in St. Louis knowing you got a sitting duck team?"

"...it becomes a race between the Chargers and Raiders...the Rams are just considered fait accompli to be in Los Angeles..."

http://www.foxsportsradio.com/…/0409-steve-gorman-sports-h…/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Again more significant developments. As the NFL pushes more and more to expedite the financials of the new Riverfront, it seems Missouri and especially the city of StL are going backwards! Instead of unity under urgency of the Rams moving, it looks like more legal divisions in the most critical time! With so many open lawsuits and unclear pathways how does any rational person see a short term maturity or resolution to this stadium issue this year? No way, the Peacock Plan will not come to fruition this year! StL is in a financial quicksand, the more they try, the deeper they sink in more litigation. So many legal issues that require time and to unravel on both the state and city level, wow what a legal circus!! City counselor is suing the city for a public vote. The Dome Authority is suing the city for no public vote. The mayor has no clue or position. Governor can't figure out the ambiguity of his state legislature's position and Stan has not said a word about his financial commitment to StL! Really StL? You going to have the financials ready for the NFL for the new stadium soon? You don't only not have your ducks in order, hell..... your ducks haven't even hatched yet. Welcome LA Rams!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

And there it is again, as the pre season Ram opponents were announced, another article encouraging StL Rams' fans to buy "every ticket" this year. The 2015 StL Rams season is a lame duck, pure and simple. The only reason the Rams are still in StL is because of the NFL's LA housekeeping. Now, you understand the genius of one Stan Kroenke, he will make money on false hope, which is this: if we show up and represent, Stan Kroenke will keep the Rams in StL. It seems you, StL believe the poisoned well between you and Stan will be sweet water in 6 months if now you pack the EJD. This why he is holding his tongue until the end of the year, you will not show up if he announces his move now. Not a chance StL, no way. Since 2010, you have treated a home grown son, who brought you the Rams 20 years ago, as a second class citizen to your flagship Cardinals, you ignored third party arbitration to keep the EJD top tier, as you promised, broke the lease, forced him into $9 tickets and 50% off merchandise promotions, and engaged in a campaign of media character assassination from your sport writers and even recently suggested a billboard embarrassing him in the middle of StL by your local booster FaceBook page (LTRISTL). You think all of this will just simply be forgotten in 6 months if you buy tickets now? How naive StL. OK, please then, go buy tickets, buy merchandise, hotdogs and your Pepsi too, heck pull the seats out after the last game if you want a souvenirs too, Stan Kroenke is taking his boys home to LA! You know, I can criticize Stan for one think, he should have learned something from the Football Cardinals in 1987, because history is definitely repeating itself here, but, wait, well, maybe I shouldn't fault him too much, he did give his home town a second chance at NFL. So sure, go buy all the Rams tickets StL, eat that false hope a very shrewd business man is offering you: yup, if you now show your support the next 6 months all is forgotten and forgiven with Stan (I am trying not to laugh to finish this post) I'll finish with this, have you ever wonder what problem makes a man who brings a NFL team to his home town ends up taking that same team back? ANSWER.you st lou.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Any relocation fee is just highly speculative. There's no set amount. Twenty years ago, the Rams paid only $47 million for a relocation fee. Plus, the Raiders were not assessed a relocation fee at all when they moved back to Oakland.
3·April 11 at 9:24pm






Rick GoodwinThe Raiders were not assessed a relocation fee for 2 reasons. First that they never should have left the market and that the Raiders created the Oakland market not the NFL. The Rams also had to pay $30 million to Anaheim and 12.5 million for the loss on the revenue from the FOX tv contract


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Putting that aside, why wouldn’t these billionaires want to allow a vote on the stadium in St. Louis? Answer: Because St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke doesn’t want a stadium _in _St. Louis.

St. Louis Authority Sues To Bypass Public Vote SportsGrid

Report St. Louis Stadium Authority Sues To Dodge Public Vote


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I was away for a few days, out of town, and come back to yet another farce acted-out on the St. Louis stage. Now we have LAWSUITS, so predictable, being raised on both sides of the issue. I will repeat here what I said in an earlier post: No matter how you dress it up, you cannot maintain that the taxpayers of Missouri will not be saddled with new debt, or that programs in need will not be affected by building that new stadium. That is an outright LIE. Earlier, I wrote:

This is no different than re-financing. Except, in this instance they are taking a debt that would be paid off in 2021, and extending it for another 20-30 years. Additionally, most people refinance when rates are favorable in order to make improvements or pull cash out, but it is a small portion of the original debt. These idiots want to build a whole new, and infinitely more expensive, structure! They argue that it is not "new taxes" but that is just fancy politico double-speak. In fact, the existing taxes that are going towards paying off the EJD debt by 2021 could be used for a variety of other programs in St. Louis that are badly under-funded, or in need, but they would rather build yet another sports facility. So who pays for the programs in need if the stadium is being built? Simple: They raise new taxes to cover the short-fall on hospitals, schools, and social welfare, or those things simply go unfunded. Because, the fact remains, THEY CANNOT AFFORD IT! It sounds like the taxpayers in their city have already made their feelings known about diverting tax monies towards sports facilities, but their leaders are now trying to fleece the public coffers, yet again, against the public's express will. I'd say that it's a good thing that Nixon is termed-out, because I just don't see how he would be re-elected after this boondoggle. Shameful.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Formerly Homeless Man Threatens Lawsuit Over St. Louis NFL Stadium Financing Plan ThinkProgress


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The text of the St. Louis City ordinance that is the subject of the recent lawsuit states,

"No financial assistance may be provided by or on behalf of the City to the development of a professional sports facility without the approval of a majority of the qualified voters of the City voting thereon."

It further defines "financial assistance" to include, but not limited to,

"issuance, authorization, or guarantee of bonds"

Then you look at the lawsuit, which actually states that part of the financing is,

"the City causing the issuance of bonds"

The city ordinance is concise, clear, and applies directly to what the sports authority wants to do. I see no ambiguity here. What I see, is you just don't like it.

[full text of ordinance:St. Louis City Revised Code Chapter 3.91 PROFESSIONAL SPORTS FACILITY]
[full text of lawsuit:http://www.stltoday.com/…/pdf_7efcba34-3916-5495-8154-26b53…]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The latest lawsuit (Dome Authority vs city of StL) is out of desperation. Nixon, Peacock and their cronies have reached their Alamo! Their end game I would say. With Stan not taking, NFL wanting to expedite stadium plan financial transparency, and potential 2002 city ordinance against publicly funded stadiums without a public vote legal challenges, it is now or never for the Riverfront group. To put it in terms even STL will understand: it is the bottom of the ninth, two outs, full count, bases are empty and you are down by one. Now let's see what the pitcher (judge) has to offer. Is it a slow pitch over the plate in your sweet spot (public vote is not needed) or is it a 97mph fastball down the middle (public vote is needed)? The riverfront group has been cornered by the NFL, Stan, and the 2002 city ordinance, Peacock knows the end is near, it is risky to ask a judge to to set aside a publicly voted city ordinance with a broad base direct or indirect public funded stadium requiring a public vote or deem it unconstitutional, but Peacock and Nixon know this is their Alamo, their last pitch not to win but just stay in the game. The Riverfront already has one broken leg in Stan Kroenke not committing if a judge upholds the city ordinance, then the other leg is broken too. Peacock Plan ain't going anywhere y'all!! If you read your 4th grade history books, we all know what happened at the Alamo. Get ready StL, the lame duck is cleaning his feathers and is ready to quack.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fred Roggin just said the NFL is having a meeting with Inglewood today. He said you won't hear that anywhere else but on his show, but it's happening today. How much truth there is to that, I don't know...but Roggin has been the only one who has been spot on in terms of breaking news about Inglewood. Perhaps he has an in with Mayor Butts. Hopefully what he said is true, and hopefully any meeting(s) taking place yield great news.

Roggin is highly reputable and informative. He has a very long list of awards that substantiate his reporting reputation. To our benefit he is the only broadcaster in our area that is in our corner. I mean the only one. His comic broadcasts have no limits and is a joy to listen to. If Roggin is reporting that there are NFL meetings in Inglewood then that is a fact that other reporting agencies can follow up on.

Rams Kroenke Chargers and Raiders officials will update the NFL on their stadium plans - St. Louis Business Journal

KTRSL had 30 fans show up at their rally! Buhahahahaha‪#‎LARAMS‬ lol.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=896182747104583&set=o.177083695980&type=1


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Todays show hour #2 @ 12:28

Audio The Beast 980

Editorial Rams pay their way but voters must have a say News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Stupid Sports Stadium Clause That s Screwing You Over VICE Sports

This lame Charger/Raider stadium in Carson project is a joke! For one thing, like others have pointed out, the drawings look like a cruise ship. Second, the NFL would have to re-align the league! The Rams back to LA make the most sense.

NFL executive warns San Diego that time is running short on Chargers stadium front

NFL exec San Diego risks losing Chargers if financing vote delayed - LA Times

NFL s Grubman Tells San Diego To Expedite Stadium Process Warns Waiting Is Very Risky - SportsBusiness Daily SportsBusiness Journal SportsBusiness Daily Global


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis Los Angeles Stadium Update Plans To Be Presented To NFL Next Week Houston s First Class Clause and Atlanta s Funding Skyrocketing - Turf Show Times

In enemy territory.....havent seen any sign of the RAMS my whole time here (plenty of Cards and Blues though)


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Taken from the KTRISTL page

Tuesday, April 14th
David Hunn of the Post-Dispatch joined Sports Open Line discussing the St. Louis NFL stadium process.

Interesting to listen to two St. Louis guys... and they aren't saying much positive about their stadium deal.

Audio CBS St. Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL pushing Oakland for progress on Raiders stadium - ContraCostaTimes.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.mighty1090.com/…/nfl-exec-vp-eric-grubman-on-hi…/

The people on the KRISTL page view this as Grubman supporting their cause, and that the NFL wants the Rams to stay in St. Louis...WRONG! If you listen to what Grubman says, it's that St. Louis has financing figured out FOR THE MOST PART, with some debate coming on the public portion of financing. Also, Grubman sidesteps questions about what the owners are talking about to the NFL and each other in terms of what they want and are looking for from their home markets. As Grubman said, "you have to look at their actions rather than just listening to what they say"...and Stan's actions clearly show he wants to move the team to LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I'm home sick flipping channels and what did I find on "Bewitched"? Number 84 Jack Snow. Ha ha ha.

Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - Diane Pell Omori Facebook

LA stadium plan for Raiders Chargers takes step forward CSN Bay Area


's all bullshit. Owners love Kroenke's inglewood plan, and the Carson site has too many environmental problems to overcome. LA Rams 2016, either Chargers or Raiders (probably) 2017 or 2018, though I hope they both stay put in their cities.
3·April 16 at 1:21pm
April 16 at 4:12pm·Edited
April 16 at 2:13pm
http://touch.latimes.com/#section/-1/article/p2p-83267955/



LA Times

Dont sweat it at all....per fred roggin, carson isnt going to happen because inglewood is going to happen
Yup, like all the comments said... we already knew this was going to happen. It was also talked about on Roggin.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nixon team to present St. Louis stadium plan to NFL News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Traffic Smell Near Proposed Stadium Among Carson Residents Concerns CBS Los Angeles


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Could the Chargers be playing with the Rams inInglewood Champions. Hour #2 Mark Fabiani it's possible.Audio The Beast 980

just found this kinda interesting and ironic. from the wiki page "history of the LA rams":

"The Rams were so popular in Los Angeles that the upstart Chargers chose to relocate to San Diego rather than attempt to compete with the immensely popular Rams. The Los Angeles Times put the Chargers plight as such: "Hilton [the Chargers owner at the time] quickly realized that taking on the Rams in L.A. was like beating his head against the wall."

it really irritates me when people say "well, the chargers were once in LA too!"

the biggest thing mentioned in the roggin interviews today IMO was that mayor butts said he will divulge the details of their meeting with the NFL on Apr 23 at the State of Inglewood address. Supposedly he will be interviewed by someone "famous". This could be huge news

wouldn't it be funny if these two teams moved into inglewood the same year, but the rams again proved to be so popular, that san diego felt under appreciated, and moved again to say, I don't know, st louis?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

A mistake many make is trying to fit the moves in with the fans' desires. What actually matters is what the owners want. Last year, the rumor was the league wanted to move the Raiders to LA, but only if Davis sold the team. Gotta ask yourself why? This is pretty simple. They don't consider him to be an effective owner. He didn't earn the team, he inherited it, which isn't necessarily bad, but he has demonstrated that he doesn't have very good business sense. His primary interest appears to be ensuring he gets yearly income even if that hurts the team. Why in the world would the owners want to hand a huge windfall to a guy like that? One of the league's key requirements for the LA market has been "right owner". That isn't Davis. So I think the Raiders are out (if Davis sells the team, this would change). I'm not sure Los Angeles even wants the Raiders back. I'm not talking about fans... I'm talking about the city as a civic entity. The fan base they attracted wasn't exactly the nicest people. I don't think LA wants that to return.

That only leaves a couple scenarios in my mind: either the Rams move to Inglewood and Chargers stay in San Diego, or both the Rams and Chargers move to Inglewood. I think it will be the former because a) Carson isn't a real project, b) the league will reward Kroenke's effort by letting him have the LA market to himself for a while, and c) it gives the San Diego effort more time. The prospect of the Chargers moving into Inglewood keeps the pressure on San Diego, so there is no rush for them.

John ReyesThe big question is going to be whether Kroenke and Spanos work together, more specifically is Spanos willing to be a tenant and not own stadium rights or have any say in anything since Kroenke is footing the bill. The two of them aren't exactly on the best of terms, mainly because Spanos is trying to claim LA as his market without actually moving there. If both teams do move to LA, I think your scenario works best Darren. Let Kroenke and the Rams move first, allowing San Diego to come up with more of a plan that fits what Spanos and Fabiani want from the city. If by the end of 2016 a resolution has not been made, then Spanos and the team move into the stadium in 2018 after spending 2017 in the Rose Bowl or Coliseum.

Mark Fabiani We are eager to see CSAG s plan we ve been cooperative Mighty1090AM


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Rams are as good as gone and even if the six owners in charge of the moving process voted against it, Dallas Cowboys owner Jerry Jones has made it clear that he doesn’t feel they have the power to stop them. The Rams sued the NFL before to move out of L.A. to St. Louis in the first place in 1995, and the NFL backed down, not wanting to lose in court.

It won’t take that type of move, or even the threat of it this time. The NFL wants back in Los Angeles and they love Stan Kroenke, the owner of the Rams. He owns his own land and wants to pay for his own stadium. It’s happening. No one can stop it even if they want to, especially the city of St. Louis.


At the same time Oakland and San Diego haven’t given up on keeping their teams and unlike St. Louis, seem to have a legitimate shot of doing so.

Is Football On the Way Out Of St. Louis - GET MORE SPORTS



The idiots from the STLtoday forum are calling people like me and any other LA ram fan misinformed idiots and dumbasses! SMH!

STLtoday.com View topic - NFL prefers Inglewood over Carson LA s Bonsignore says NO


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Why Do the Chargers Hate Their Own Plan - Bolts From The Blue

The Chargers had 20 years to be the first team in L.A., and even if one does not support that theory, then certainly the last several years. During the past several years, all the Chargers had to do was to pay a $10 million fee to escape their lease early, and then accept Ed Roski's Industry stadium or else the late Farmer's Field concept. But Spanos is well known to be penny wise and pound foolish. He didn't want to pay the penalty and he certainly will not pay for his own stadium, anywhere. If the Carson site ever becomes a stadium, it will be mostly paid for by Goldman Sachs. Besides, Spanos does not really want to leave San Diego, he just now feels like he can gouge the San Diego committee because there is an opening for the second team in Inglewood. Let's be realistic. It is now too late for Spanos to be first in the L.A. area. Even if Carson was approved by the City Council tomorrow, there is still a minimum of 11-12 more months of cleanup--and that's if one is foolish enough to trust that the land on the proposed site will ever truly be safe. Meanwhile. the Inglewood stadium will begin construction by the end of this year. In addition, Kronke's partners in the HPLC have agreed that the stadium's completion takes precedence over the rest of the project. The stadium will be finished by 2018, even if the rest of the project might take a few more years to complete. If the Chargers do move to L.A., it will be to Inglewood. There is no other choice for the team at this point.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL not behind Oakland Mayor Libby Schaaf absence from meeting The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

What makes the Rams visit intriguing is the franchise’s public flirtation with a potential return to Los Angeles. Practicing just 64 miles away from the city the NFL desperately wants to put back in play will spark plenty of speculation."

Cowboys look to host St. Louis in training camp as Rams flirt with return to L.A. Dallas Morning News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Idiot Bernie at it again.

Stan Kroenke Trolling Rams Fans with Scrimmage in California - 101Sports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This whole Carson stadium project is nothing but BS! It's nothing more than an attempt to scare San Diego and Oakland into building new stadiums in order to keep their NFL teams. I don't think anyone really believes this stadium in Carson has any chance at being built. The Kroenke stadium in Inglewood is a completely different story.

Carson City Council may be set to approve NFL stadium sight unseen - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Shocker.
The report noted the proposal “lacks any detailed site plans,” making predictions difficult.

http://kfwbam.com/…/report-2-teams-needed-to-make-californ…/

Dear BBTLAR, the Carson city will vote today on a measure similar to what Ingelwood did earlier this year. It is expected of the mayor and city council to bypass a public vote and green-light the Carson Stadium project. This undoubtedly will excite LTRISTL page and BBTLARAIDERS fans. So instead asking for billboard money, proud of our Blues and Cardinals and non Rams related football articles, LTRISTL will be in a complete football frenzy today over Carson. This will also betrue at BBTLARAIDERS were most jails in California will be on lockdown today, and most parole offices will work overtime, and oh yeah, also if you hear something beeping today it's most likely another out-of-range-violation ankle bracelet! So be safe LA, stay off the streets especially my fellow BBTLAR after 10:00pm, we all know how BBTLARaiders "frenzy". Remember, we are way ahead in Ingelwood! our owner, owns his land, all financials are done, unions are on board, permits and final preparations are on schedule to start in December, full speed ahead! So let them have their 15 hours of fame today. Come tomorrow, we will go back to lame articles such as crashing planes in stadiums and billboards at LTRISTL and BBTLARAIDERS threatening to "black out" our events and kicking our ass, you know the usual day to day stuff! Enjoy the frenzy.
LTRISTL, please don't share/copy-paste my BBTLAR post, write your own articles.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

st louis sportswriters delusional as always.

Presentation to NFL caps big week for St. Louis stadium project Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The question is what does Stan Kroenke really want The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore

Big Day for NFL Los Angeles Chargers Raiders Rams and St. Louis The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore

BS from you as always vinnie.



NFL Chargers Raiders say Carson stadium project is on par with Rams Inglewood plan - Press Enterprise

in their dreams.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hopefully Grubman pissed off Kepart and he's even more driven to get the deal done in Oakland!

http://www.contracostatimes.com/…/unnecessary-roughness-oak…

Ryan, I don't know how you think that somehow this is a positive for StL. Kroenke presented his own plan. The Rams are finished in St. Louis.

Kephart said on Roggin a few weeks ago he would have a financing plan in place by April 25. So lets see it

yes we will see so indeed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

very interesting and very telling.Last paragraph says a lot.

For what it's worth, questions obviously still remain on all of the stadium projects though it's fair to say the St. Louis and Carson projects have more than Inglewood at this point.

Morning Ram-blings St. Louis makes its case - St. Louis Rams Blog - ESPN


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The chances of the Raiders and Chargers joining together and having a stadium in Carson is about the same as you watching me levitate out of here right now,"
Floyd Kephart, business man in charge of keeping the Raiders in Oakland.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

You guys realize V.B. is fist pumping Carson too. Connect the dots here. Everyone knows Stan Kroenke is building that Inglewood stadium. The NFL wants the perception that it's all about Carson and St Louis. I highly doubt Kroenke was even in attendance. The NFL wants civic and public perception although it is misleading to interpret the fact that the Rams might stay in St Louis or they are ahead of the stadium curve with their BS Stadium plan and the Raiders and chargers same situation in Carson. Why would they do this? It's quite simple actually. This allows the league to take the attention away from the Rams whom are actually moving to Inglewood (whats really happing)while promoting urgency in Oakland, San Diego and St Louis. The NFL wants the Chargers and Raiders to get it done in in their current markets and this pressure needs hit these home cities hard so the message is clear. The NFL does not want 2 franchises in California in limbo while the Rams come sailing in next year. If at least one home team stadium is built Stan has a solution or a threat of a solution when Inglewood is completed. So that's the reporting and the ugliness of the NFL doing it's expeditious stadium uncertainties while Stan Kroenke still works heavily and quietly vestiging his LA end game. Nothing to worry about here.

well said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

As Farmer outlines, the St. Louis group went first, giving a half-hour presentation.*Rams*owner*Stan Kroenke*then made an hour-long presentation on the Inglewood proposal,

Latest On Los Angeles Stadium Talks - NFL Rumors - ProFootballRumors.com



it was a combination of the State of the City Address, Interview with Fred Roggin, and HKS Architect's presentation. Basically, a reiteration of how the stadium will be built, starting the 1st week of December "or sooner," according to the Mayor. Helargely dismissed Carson by saying that while it "could" happen, there's just no real way to catch Inglewood. He specified that football WOULD be played at the City of Champions in 2018.
Just about the time Carson finishes their environmental imp report and cleans up all the methane!!! Nice!

hee hee.

replay of state of the city.

http://www.cityofinglewood.org/soc15.html

Mayor Butts explained the simple difference between the Hollywood Park site and the toxic site in Carson better than anyone has to date. While the Inglewood Stadium will be ready for football by September, 2018, Carson would need at least two more years, "haul away and destroy six stories of dirt," and then replace it with unpolluted dirt, and then, get this, spend $3 million to $4 million EVERY YEAR FOREVER to keep its site from "what lies beneath." Mayor Butts nailed it when he said "what lies beneath," because that is precisely why the Carson stadium will never get built.


Just saying but wouldn't the mayor of Inglewood be a little biased on this subject? Hearing directly from the mouth of a expert on the matter would be much more credible I would think.
You don't need to be an expert to know building on a former toxic dump site is not exactly a good idea.

Sean, Butts would not publicly say what he said unless he could back it up.

Mayor Butts only has science and the facts on his side.

.

I was at the State of the City Address in Inglewood this afternoon. The Mayor of Inglewood pretty much laughed at Carson today. Said the site was only 80% remediated and that they had to dig "six stories" worth of dirt out of the entire 167 acres, cover what remains below with a giant plastic tarp, destroy the dirt they took out, then bring in new dirt to lay over the plastic tarp and then cover the entire 167 acres with new dirt. How many cubic tons of dirt is that?? THEN, they have to install a methane gas pumping system that will have to run FOREVER, at a cost of $300,000-400,000 a month, FOREVER. The Mayor didn't seem all that worried about Carson. Estimates say they won't be able to build until after 2017. What a frigging joke!!

JOKE IS RIGHT.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Paul Rivera - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Replay of Inglewood Mayor Butts State of the City meeting

http://www.cityofinglewood.org/soc15.html


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Not looking good for Carson.lol

Questions About the Carson Stadium Project Site - Bolts From The Blue

Another stadium project, whose plans are much further along, is underway in nearby Inglewood and has St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke as a partner."

http://abcnews.go.com/…/sleek-plans-released-los-angeles-ar…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sam feels Rams are the one.

Sam Farmer

"Every time he comes, there is a backward step," Kephart said of NFL Executive Vice President Eric Grubman, who was in Oakland last week. "And if he would just stay the hell out of here, we might actually get a deal done."

Kephart also dismissed the city of Carson's approval this week of a $1.7 billion football stadium 17 miles south of downtown Los Angeles for the Raiders and San Diego Chargers, saying it is nothing more than a ploy to extract concessions out of Oakland and ...San Diego.


http://www.mercurynews.com/…/unnecessary-roughness-oakland-…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Interesting stuff

Watched state of the city and most interesting thing said was by Mayor Butts. He said that he had spoken with Eric Grubman long before the announcement in January. Grubman told him then that his stadium plan would not work unless he had an owner and team committed to it. Isn't that interesting?

No other proposed site has what Inglewood has. 1.They have the owner. 2. The owner owns the land. 3.They have the financing. Plus they are on track to start building in December of this year.

From what Butts said about Carson, not only do they have additional clean up of that contaminated land but, they will have to build a system to control the methane gas leaking from that site. I believe the Mayor said the estimated cost to run that system was 300,000.00 per year. So, who is going to eat the 300K per year?

Dont mess with stan.

Billionaire Stan Kroenke Splits With Real Estate Partner Launches Legal Battle - Forbes


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Can we say awkward? Yesterday the committee of 6 NFL owners responsible for relocation to LA heard presentations of stadium plans and updates from StL, Ingelwood, and Carson, in that order. First up was StL, Peacock and company tried to impress the committee with new stadium renderings and video of the proposed Riverfront $985 million project. The 30 to 45 min presentation was to show the committee that StL is serious about keeping the Rams (their virtual stadium had Ram colo...rs and Rams written in each end-zone) Now Guess who followed StL? Yup, Stan Kroenke himself presenting for an hour about the $1.86 billion Ingelwood project!!!! I just find it ridiculously funny and ironic that Peacock, after trying to get a Kroenke a stadium meeting for months finally got his wish, but wait a minute, they are on competing sides! How awkward is it that owner of the team you plastered all over your virtual stadium is sitting right there, right there showing the same committee his preferred alternative in LA? Can you imagine the scene in that room? Peacock, Kroenke finally in the same room, but wait, they are on opposite sides on where the Rams will end up. News flash: The number one guy Peacock needs to convince is convincing the same people he's alternative plans for his team. Wow. Peacock can put on his best to the LA 6 committee but without Kroenke first opening his wallet and second signing on the dotted new stadium lease line he is only talking about a theoretical stadium for the Rams! The real applied stadium plans for the Rams where shown after by Stan himself in Ingelwood. I mean Kroenke could have made Peacock's day with one word but instead had a mouthful of them to why hell no. Kroenke's presentation was not just to show the LA 6 committee why Ingelwood, it was also the final one hour long NO to Peacock. These are not just a few tea leaves to read anymore, Kroenke dropped a whole Lipton factory if front o


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kevin Demoff Talks Rams Future St. Louis Stadium Situation insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife CBS Sports 920 Feature Interviews

Kevin Demoff Interview Audio Rams News Now 


NFL does not care about Rams future in St. Louis FOX Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great video on the laughable chargers/raiders stadium.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is outstanding news!!!!

I had heard that Roger Goodell had said the NFL only wanted 2 teams in all of Southern California not just LA. Did I hear this Right? If the rams move to Inglewood that would mean Raiders cant move and the Carson project would be for nothing as the chargers can't and won't do it on their own.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

WTF?
http://www.latimes.com/…/la-sp-nfl-stadium-renderings-carso…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Every time he comes, there is a backward step," Kephart said of NFL Executive Vice President Eric Grubman, who was in Oakland last week. "And if he would just stay the hell out of here, we might actually get a deal done."

Kephart also dismissed the city of Carson's approval this week of a $1.7 billion football stadium 17 miles south of downtown Los Angeles for the Raiders and San Diego Chargers, saying it is nothing more than a ploy to extract concessions out of Oakland andSan Diego.


http://www.mercurynews.com/…/unnecessary-roughness-oakland-…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Watched state of the city and most interesting thing said was by Mayor Butts. He said that he had spoken with Eric Grubman long before the announcement in January. Grubman told him then that his stadium plan would not work unless he had an owner and team committed to it. Isn't that interesting?

No other proposed site has what Inglewood has. 1.They have the owner. 2. The owner owns the land. 3.They have the financing. Plus they are on track to start building in December of this year.

From what Butts said about Carson, not only do they have additional clean up of that contaminated land but, they will have to build a system to control the methane gas leaking from that site. I believe the Mayor said the estimated cost to run that system was 300,000.00 per year. So, who is going to eat the 300K per year?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Can we say awkward? Yesterday the committee of 6 NFL owners responsible for relocation to LA heard presentations of stadium plans and updates from StL, Ingelwood, and Carson, in that order. First up was StL, Peacock and company tried to impress the committee with new stadium renderings and video of the proposed Riverfront $985 million project. The 30 to 45 min presentation was to show the committee that StL is serious about keeping the Rams (their virtual stadium had Ram colors and Rams written in each end-zone) Now Guess who followed StL? Yup, Stan Kroenke himself presenting for an hour about the $1.86 billion Ingelwood project!!!! I just find it ridiculously funny and ironic that Peacock, after trying to get a Kroenke a stadium meeting for months finally got his wish, but wait a minute, they are on competing sides! How awkward is it that owner of the team you plastered all over your virtual stadium is sitting right there, right there showing the same committee his preferred alternative in LA? Can you imagine the scene in that room? Peacock, Kroenke finally in the same room, but wait, they are on opposite sides on where the Rams will end up. News flash: The number one guy Peacock needs to convince is convincing the same people he's alternative plans for his team. Wow. Peacock can put on his best to the LA 6 committee but without Kroenke first opening his wallet and second signing on the dotted new stadium lease line he is only talking about a theoretical stadium for the Rams! The real applied stadium plans for the Rams where shown after by Stan himself in Ingelwood. I mean Kroenke could have made Peacock's day with one word but instead had a mouthful of them to why hell no. Kroenke's presentation was not just to show the LA 6 committee why Ingelwood, it was also the final one hour long NO to Peacock. These are not just a few tea leaves to read anymore, Kroenke dropped a whole Lipton factory if front of everyone in New York.
LTRISTL please don't share or copy/paste my article on your page. Write your own opinion.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Demoff talks about Rams future.

Kevin Demoff Talks Rams Future St. Louis Stadium Situation insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife CBS Sports 920 Feature Interviews

The question is what does Stan Kroenke really want The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It was embarrassing last year when the Rams had a home game, nationally televised, and Steve Young in the pre-game said "nobody is here.we have an owner who wants to move them there."


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Podcasts - 101Sports.com

You can listen to demoff interviewed. He doesn't say anything which is good for us




Podcasts - 101Sports.co


----------



## LA RAM FAN

He nailed it.

here's the real deal Carson still isn't cleaned up they are about to do skematical designs which is 6 months away ( by that time inglewood will be under construction and they still don't have the land everyone here knows Carson is a hoax and oak andad is calling them on it) also the county portion of funds is out without a vote and city portion is in legal limbo so with that said there still no financing in stl and they cannot legally force the Rams to invest in a stadium that they do not want.

Back in 2012 the league set guidelines that any team moving to LA must be 2 team capable have space for NFL network have a theater for the NFL (draft ect ect) and a west coast hall of fame and west coast hq SK in inglewood gives them all this Carson is just a stadium without all that everyone here knows it and knows Carson is a bluff which is why oak and SD is making the NFL work on their time and they are not use to being dictated too that's the point but construction will start in inglewood first week in December and that stadium is owned by the Rams and that property is owned by them so no matter what stl does or Carson it's still not the best option for the NFL if SK is going to give that to the NFL then they will let him put his team there 20 yrs ago your govenor (then attorney general) threatened the NFL with a anti trust lawsuit that the league would have lost and the NFL said that la did not fail at that time and voted against the move but backed down the main POINT IS SK HAS THE LEAGUE BY THE BALLS CASE LAW IS ON HIS SIDE IT DOESNT MATTER WHAT STL DOES they can try to court the raiders if they want but it's beyond obvious no NFL team wants to be there.


Btw Ed Everyone in the state of California knows that the earlies Carson can break ground would be 2018 at the earliest please look it up cuz I feel it's s waste of my time to explain it only the delusional think Carson is real but we all know it's notthat's why grubman and the league is mad because all officials here have called them on thier bs the only real viable plan is inglewood which is 2 yrs ahead of anything stl can come up with and 100x more advanced PEACE OUT!!!

That stadium will not be built without a team committed to it .. Good luck with that.


I was at the State of the City Address in Inglewood this afternoon. The Mayor of Inglewood pretty much laughed at Carson today. Said the site was only 80% remediated and that they had to dig "six stories" worth of dirt out of the entire 167 acres, cover what remains below with a giant plastic tarp, destroy the dirt they took out, then bring in new dirt to lay over the plastic tarp and then cover the entire 167 acres with new dirt. How many cubic tons of dirt is that?? THEN, they have to install a methane gas pumping system that will have to run FOREVER, at a cost of $300,000-400,000 a month, FOREVER. The Mayor didn't seem all that worried about Carson. Estimates say they won't be able to build until after 2017. What a frigging joke!!



indeed.hee hee.
Inglewood Mayor To Tout NFL Stadium Plans In State Of The City Address CBS Los Angeles


Meanwhile, in Inglewood, the stadium begins construction no later than the first week in December "or sooner," according to Mayor James Butts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

lay of Inglewood Mayor Butts State of the City meeting

http://www.cityofinglewood.org/soc15.html

www.cityofinglewood.org

meanwhile,not looking good for carson.lol

Questions About the Carson Stadium Project Site - Bolts From The Blue


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"Another stadium project, whose plans are much further along, is underway in nearby Inglewood and has St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke as a partner."

http://abcnews.go.com/…/sleek-plans-released-los-angeles-ar…

Sleek New Plans Released for Los Angeles-Area NFL Stadium
New designs released Thursday night for a proposed NFL stadium in the Los Angeles area include simulated lightning bolts for the San Diego Chargers and a flame honoring late Oakland Raiders owner Al Davis. The thoroughly revamped plans for the $1.7 billion joint stadium proposal by the two...
ABCNEWS.GO.COM|BY ABC NEWS


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers counsel Mark Fabiani says- Carson fully entitled "we 're able to start building as soon as the NFL gives permission to do so." ummm,there's still thta methane gas issue to address no? lol


St. Louis Task Force Expects To Have New Stadium Plans By Early-To-Late Fall - SportsBusiness Daily SportsBusiness Journal SportsBusiness Daily Global

good luck on that,hee hee because........

NFL does not care about Rams future in St. Louis FOX Sports

kevin D.

Rams C.O.O. Kevin Demoff talks future of football FOX2now.com


still living in a fantasyland out there.lol

St. Louis stadium leaders optimistic about their efforts ProFootballTalk

The Carson Stadium is BS! It will take them 5+ years to pump all the methane gas out of the ground.


funny.lol
Progress on stadium front but will Kroenke play ball Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Yep.... Carson is a healthy place to build a stadium near contaminated homes and on top of a former oil field!!! Lol

[url="http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carson,_California"]Carson California - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

"In 2011, Shell was ordered by the Los Angeles Regional Water Quality Control Board to clean up the Carousel neighborhood after benzene and methane gas contamination was discovered, as well as soil and groundwater contamination."

http://ktla.com/…/carson-declares-state-of-emergency-over-…/

http://articles.latimes.com/…/local/la-me-carousel-shell-20…

http://abcnews.go.com/…/toxic-oil-found-half-million…/story…

[/URL]


Toxic soil lurks beneath Carson neighborhood - latimes


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Radio Updates: Bernie and Dave Peacock:

Podcasts - 101Sports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

just one persons opinion.

It s Over The Chargers Are Done With San Diego


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Can anyone imagine the public relations DISASTER for the NFL, Roger Goodell and the rest of the team owners, if this CARSONogen stadium is actually built and the lawsuits start coming when people start getting sick or diagnosed with cancer???

Hell, if I was the NFLPA, I wouldn't let the players STEP FOOT in that toxic place and as a fan I wouldn't get ANYWHERE near that place either!!

http://ktla.com/…/carson-declares-state-of-emergency-over-…/

Yah, great NFL and CARSONogen, let's build a stadium over this!!


landfill methan walmart


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Yeah baby let's do the math. Rams come back in 2016. Wait 2 years in a temporary venue and sign a 30 year lease in The New Rams stadium which will make most people how old when that lease expires? An owner with his own team, in his own stadium, will dowhat prior to 32 year's? Either sell the franchise for billions or pass it down to his family probably to his son Josh Kroenke. So in 32 years I will either be in my 70s or 6ft under which I can say they didn't leave on watch a 2nd time which they won't anyways. So nothing to worry about and you can move along.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

funny stuff.

Random Lengths News Independent And Free


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Why Kroenke didn't move last year and why no definite NFL LA answer yet:
When Kroenke was good to go to LA, last year, Spanos flipped! telling the NFL he did everything procedurally every year of what was ask of him by the NFL and now this "Johnny come lately" bully Kroenke is just going to take the LA market just like that? Foul, not fair! NFL came back to Kroenke and told him to hold off, let us take a year, slow down, and help your fellow owners to prevent a legal and PR mess on our hands. Kroenke agreed. The result you see for yourself: Oakland, San Diego, and StL all on overdrive in stadium planning! NFL wants the Chargers and Raiders to move to LA and the Rams to stay in StL but Stan Kroenke's elbows are too big and Goodell knows that, there is ultimately no stopping Stan. We are in a holding pattern until early October, for Spanos to figure out what he wants to do.
Scenario #1: If there is a "knock your socks off" deal in San Diego and he stays then Kroenke will be along in LA. The Raiders will not join him as 2nd tenants because Spanos's problem is not just one: need a new stadium. It's two fold: being financial viable which includes business from Southern California other than the San Diego market! This is why if Chargers stay in San Diego, the LA market will be a one team, until enough market research is done to see/show how if adding another tenant in Ingelwood will be detrimental to both the Rams and Chargers. That will be perfect for Kroenke. One he will have the LA market for himself to root himself deeper with corporate sponsorship and get the first shot at new fans (fans who are not right now Rams fans) and two, after he established himself in the LA market, it will be financially beneficial to add a 2nd tenant in his stadium. The money he makes from the 2nd tenant will offset some business loss to the new 2nd team in LA! however this is IF AND ONLY IF, market research shows no financial damage to Spanos and Kroenke with a third team in Southern California. An added bonus, the second home locker will preserve LA's "leverage city" for the NFL.
Scenario #2: San Diego drops the ball again and Spanos finally decides after 54 years he is done in San Diego, then look for a NFL brokered deal between Kroenke and Spanos to share LA. Now, Scenario #2 opens a can of worms:
Worm #1: Do Rams and Chargers stay in their respective cities and move in together in 2018? Not likely, that's six lame duck seasons in total for the NFL. Plus, Kroenke will not agree.
Worm #2: Do the Rams play the Rose Bowl, Chargers play the Coliseum for two years (or the other way around) and they move in together to Ingelwood in 2018? Likely. But that will mean Spanos is now absolutely done with San Diego and has successfully negotiated a temporary stadium for himself in LA. But is Stan happy not getting a running start in LA even though he is taking all the land development risks? Probably not.
Worm #3: Do the Rams move in 2016 to the Rose Bowl, Spanos stays in San Diego and now clearly leverages Kroenke's 2nd home locker room to squeeze the best deal out of San Diego for two years either in good faith or to buy himself time for the stadium to be built in Ingelwood? This is the very likely outcome staring October and moving forward.
By the way, Raiders are irrelevant to the LA market. Most likely they will be pushed by the NFL as 2nd tenants to the 49ers if Oakland drops the ball in keeping them. StL will be placed on the expansion team list if their stadium is shovel and financially ready needing only a new owner's commitment.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Shell Oil May Nix 90M Settlement With Polluted Town Because It Wasn t Kept Secret ThinkProgress


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Interesting. At least he flat out says "we're in
a battle with the Rams for L.A."

http://www.mighty1090.com/…/mark-fabiani-the-earliest-foot…/

so very true.
Davis doesn't have the money to take the NFL to court. He doesn't even have the money to build his own stadium.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL Fans on Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis Rams tickets may be the most interesting of the bunch. This could potentially be the Rams’ last season playing in the Edward Jones Dome. The Rams have been one of the frontrunners to relocate to Los Angeles with owner Stan Kroenke leading a project in Inglewood’s Hollywood Park.

Several NFL Teams Wasting Little Time Putting Tickets On Sale After Schedule Release

Random Lengths News Independent And Free


Interesting. At least he flat out says "we're in
a battle with the Rams for L.A."

http://www.mighty1090.com/…/mark-fabiani-the-earliest-foot…/

Mark Fabiani The earliest football could be played in Carson is 2019. Mighty1090AM


AWESOME.
The mayor of Carson was on Fred Rogan news. He is so full of it, but what else do you expect him to say. Fred told him it will be Inglewood stadium and listed the reasons why. This mayor agreed that Stan may have the land, the team, and the money, but he still thinks it will be the Chargers in Carson. Fred asked him what will he do when it doesn't happen. Amazing!

yes,that is awesome.

Fred is going off on Raiders fans right now. It.Is.Awesome. Hahaha


----------



## LA RAM FAN

awesome.

“The Chargers/Raiders stuff is much more thin-air hopes and dreams,” the Fox Sports 1 NFL analyst said on CBS Sports Radio’s The DA Show. “The Rams to Inglewood is absolutely concrete, and I expect it to happen. I would put it at a 85-90 percent clip that it’s going to happen – and it’s very simple why. The Chargers’ and Raiders’ plan is going to need public support, and they’re trying to go down to Orange County – and that’s a very conservative county that is not going to want to give them all that much support, at least from a public sector

http://da.radio.cbssports.com/…/joel-klatt-raiders-charger…/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Can you repost this recent interview? Everyone knows that Kurt is the face of the franchise in StL. As well-travelled and respected as he is, he has a realistic view of the situation:

But Warner also realizes the Rams have a rich history in Los Angeles, playing in that city from 1946 through 1994, and would be a natural fit from whence they came.

“I’m also realistic and understand how that fits for the NFL, how it fits for the Rams to move back to L.A.,” Warner said. “When Iwas with the St. Louis Rams, and every time I would go out to L.A., you would be amazed at the number of people who would come up and say, ‘Thanks for the great season. I’ve been a Rams fans my entire life.’ There is a built-in fan base in L.A.”

http://www.breitbart.com/…/kurt-warner-rams-have-built-in-…/


cool.

When I and several other L.A. Rams fans were at the 'Inglewood State of The City' event at the Forum last Thursday, Inglewood city council member Alex Padilla, took the time to come up to where we were sitting. He wanted to let us know how much he, and the rest of the city council members appreciated all the support us Rams fans have shown the city of Inglewood throughout the whole stadium process. He said "they greatly, greatly appreciated it, and that it would not be forgotten". Just thought I would share that with everyone.


YEP.
Anyway, NFL commissioner called the Carson project (and the St. Louis Rams‘ proposed Inglewood project) “viable” with a “great deal of potential to be successful” on Friday, and then his paid employee Dan Hanzus ofNFL.comsaid this gave the L.A. plans “momentum,” so job well done, crazy lightning renderers! Another day that the media doesn’t spend discussing how exactly anyone is going to pay for these buildings is a happy day for Goodell.
http://www.fieldofschemes.com/…/carson-stadium-may-not-hav…/

If St. Louis gets everything lined up to build a new NFL stadium and the Rams still leave – would another team move here?
An expert on NFL relocations says don’t count on it.
http://stlouis.cbslocal.com/…/expert-better-nfl-relocation…/

I LIKE.
If Peacock and Blitz ever wanted Kroenke to hear them out, they should've at least come up with a stadium plan that would cover at least $700 M for Kroenke and have a retractable roof. The two glaring proposals in Kroenke's counter-proposal. Because as much as St. Louis wants to believe it, Kroenke isn't entitled to spend a dime. If he wanted to keep the Rams in St. Louis, he'd just stay at The Dome, where he has the best lease in the history of sports. When St. Louis Convention let the Rams become free agents, Kroenke turned his attention to LA. Oh and by the way, Spanos and Davis were late to the party. They should've made their move as soon as the Rams were in play for LA. Not after Kroenke had already purchased the parcel of land next to The Forum.‪#‎FREETHERAMS‬‪#‎NOLAMEDUCK‬


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Joel Klatt Raiders Chargers LA Plan Not Likely To Happen The DA Show CBS Sports Radio



StL scarlet Joe Buck " What Stan Kroenke has wanted to do is out there and obvious. If his intention is to go to LA, it's going to be really hard to stop him"
Joe Buck Talks Wainwright St. Louis Stadium and Rams Draft on The Daily Wrap insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife CBS Sports 920 Feature Interviews


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fred Roggin is to be congratulated for being the only professional journalist around to actually do what is taught in the nation's better Journalism programs. Go to the public records, and read them. Buried under the boring and mundane are usually facts that almost everyone else will overlook--hidden in plain sight material--which will tell the truth of the matter. As one should have expected, the Carson stadium plan is a ruse to get Oakland and San Diego to do something about their longstanding stadium delays. Again, as one should have already known, unless your name is Mayor Robles and the other "politicians" on the Carson City Council, no one is fooled that neither team is yet on the hook for the toxic waste, or as Mayor Butts refers to it, "what lies beneath." Mayor Robles has assured Roggin that this will all become clear "next week." Whatever, Mayor Robles. The truth is that Carson is at least two years behind Inglewood, so, outside of possibly scaring the powers that be in Oakland and San Diego, what the heck is the point? At the end of the day, the Rams are in Inglewood, San Diego either gets a deal in San Diego, or, failing that, moves to Inglewood. Since the NFL says it will not allow three teams in "San Angeles," (L.A./Anaheim/San Diego) that means that the Raiders can never, ever return, unless somehow, someway, Spanos is convinced to move the Chargers out of Southern California. Does Governor Nixon have another "sweetheart deal" up his sleeve? Would Spanos fall for it? Would Davis? Tune in next week, same Ram time, same Ram station.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

You know throughout this Carson Stadium deal something always bothered me. I knew that it didn't make sense that the Chargers were moving forward with building a stadium in Carson while negotiating with the city of San Diego at the same time. Why you ask? Well, the first step to building a stadium is to buy the land then build the stadium on it right?. Now, if Carson is to start digging by this December to keep up with Ingelwood, like they want, the land must be theirs first before December makes sense right? Now, If the Chargers have a shot at staying in San Diego (this is why they are still in talks with the city, and Fabiani says Chargers' first priority is to stay in San Diego) here is what always bothers me: what will the Raiders and Chargers do with the Carson land if the Chargers stay in San Diego or the NFL pick Ingelwood as the LA stadium location? In Ingelwood, Stan Kroenke and Starwood Capital own the land, so let's hypothetically say there is no stadium built, they can turn around and build something else with the 298 acres. But what are the Chargers going to do with 167 contaminated acres in Carson if they stay in San Diego or NFL picks Ingelwood? it's not like Spanos can turn around and develop it to residential and commercial buildings, no developer has and wants to touch that land in fear of future liability and litigation, this is why that land has stayed empty all these years in the first place. Like I said, that always bothered that Spanos will spend so much money buying and maintaining Carson and will risk getting stuck with so much landfill waste land just to flex at Ingelwood, he can't develop it and no one else wants it, so what gives? Today, Fred Roggin's Beast 980 show (Podcast: hour 1, starting minute 24) finally put it together for me. Fred is reporting, using public documents, that the Chargers and the Raiders formed a LLC called Cardinal Cavalry (how ironic StL) that has a purchase agreement to assign the land in Carson for Carson Marketplace (actual owners of the land) the land is NOT in escrow (like the Chargers claim) and Cardinal Cavalry is unwilling to take title directly due to the liability issues and unwilling to indemnify the developer of that land when assigned the land. In other words, the Chargers are not in the process of buying the land or take current and future responsibility for it! They have a purchase agreement to only assign the land for a nominal fee paid to Carson Marketplace! How can you build a stadium if you don't own it? Fred also said that the city of Carson has given Carson Marketplace 69 million in cleaning the stadium site and it will require at least another 50 million to complete the clean up so the city is on the hook for at least an additional 50 million at this point, so much for public funding not needed. Once the clean up is done it takes the State of California 6 months to a year to inspect/approve the site for building! So much for December, wouldn't you say? Fred also estimates that only 11 acres were actually purchased by the Charges in Carson, land is considered not contaminated. So when that weasel, Mark Fabiani goes on radio and says the land is in escrow, is he referring to 11 acres only? because if he wasn't, (because he said the land will be theirs by the end of this month) the man is flat out a liar! You can't build on a football stadium on 11 acres Mark! Mr. Roggin did say however that he spoke this morning with the Carson mayor, Albert Robles and he told him that his information is right, but to be fair, the mayor said he will be on the Fred Roggin Show this Monday to explain his side. Oh man, he does! Stay tuned.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

So...does Bonsignore have a Carson agenda or does he just love to play all sides? It seems as if only him and Albert "The Crossdresser" Robles are confident that the Chargers will purchase the Carson land soon, despite public documents saying otherwise. He even said what Roggin reported earlier today isn't true.

Too bad for the City of Industry, they're going through a crisis in the 'industrial city.' Majestic Realty had the opportunity to land an NFL team there, but that changed when AEG thrummed them and the NFL never admired the atmosphere of an NFL stadium being built there. Time to move on to other great events.http://www.latimes.com/…/la-ed-city-of-industry-audit-contr…

NFL commissioner comments on proposed stadium - CBS News 8 - San Diego CA News Station - KFMB Channel 8


New football stadium bills total about 800 000 so far News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RAMS as always,take the lead with most votes for the team most want to see in LA.

New football stadium bills total about 800 000 so far News

jason cole is such an idiot.

Now wait a minute. Wasn't Jason Cole just doing interviews saying the Rams were definitely going back to L.A.

http://www.insidestl.com/…/Bleacher-Reports-Jason-Cole-Thin…


drivel from vinnie as always.

Clearing up some questions about Carson stadium project The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


Indeed he may.
Bernie may finally be onto something

And if Kroenke can lure the Chargers or Raiders to Inglewood, the team that doesn't end up with a new stadium in SoCal could look to St. Louis for a new start.

Bernie may finally be onto something

Bernie Goodell says only one stadium for LA Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.stltoday.com/…/article_84b17867-4bee-5f4c-825a-b…

Bernie may finally be onto something

And if Kroenke can lure the Chargers or Raiders to Inglewood, the team that doesn't end up with a new stadium in SoCal could look to St. Louis for a new start.

st louis sportwriter-st louis sports fans,how do you like the cooper pick? comedy gold.lol

Bernie reporting that Roger Goodell says on CBS This Morning that there will only be one stadium chosen in LA. Bernie proves again he is light years behind Fred Roggin. "There will only be one." That stadium will be the one built in Inglewood. LA Rams!!!
http://m.stltoday.com/…/article_84b17867-4bee-5f4c-825a-b82…


DSC02613 Flickr - Photo Sharing Its gonna be cool to come back here 3 years from now and see a 80k seat NFL Stadium at this spot_smile emoticonsmile emoticon_(From 4/30/15) . . . .


Well Mike and mike in the Morning on ESPN2 FINALLY talked about Relocation and LOS ANGELES with the Commish this morning, not to much new stuff, except IT FINALLY HIT NATIONAL TV AND RADIO

here is a Short video capture of the primary Chat, take what you can out of it and share out... ESPN Now maybe seriously starting to talk relocation and los angeles this season

Mark Yale Facebook


Fred Roggin calls out Carson and Chargers on the Documents he has about the Carson site....


Audio The Beast 980
After hearing Goodell state only one stadium will be built in LA, does respected NFL Network analyst Albert Breer look like a genius?

http://da.radio.cbssports.com/…/albert-breer-nfl-may-nudge…/

Kroenke expands his footprint in L.A. - St. Louis Business Journal

Carson officials Tuesday will consider issuing more than $50 million in bonds to finance the final phase of environmental work on the site of a former toxic landfill.

http://www.dailynews.com/…/carson-officials-mull-50-million…


----------



## Papageorgio

Kroenke's dick sucker, how come the Lambs haven't moved to LA like your sorry ass predicted? You are pretty stupid.  

Keep suck Kroenke troll bitch.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

that means i have you on ignore since you are too stupid to figure that out pooper.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^Another troll boy shit storm^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The biggest difference in all the stadium hoo-ha...Kroenke can afford to go rogue; Spanos and Davis can't...and the NFL knows it. Advantage; Stan.

very true.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^Another shit storm for the troll bitch^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Carson officials Tuesday will consider issuing more than $50 million in bonds to finance the final phase of environmental work on the site of a former toxic landfill.

http://www.dailynews.com/…/carson-officials-mull-50-million…

further proof the raiders are not wanted in LA.lol


There was some booing going on when the MC said Raiders .


.A recent article in the San Diego U-T also points out the the complex LA football situation. Just like many before it, It points out that the NFL had tightened it's bylaws since the 1982 Al Davis vs NFL court case. Now, the NFL controls more revenue, an estimated 80% of total revenue. Also, voluntary associated contracts (Like the one Kroenke has with the NFL) carry more integrity in the courts now a days. So although the NFL can't actually, physically stop a fully determined... Kroenke from moving, they can potentially push him with their revenue 2x4 back to his current market. Of course the situation is more complex than the above and highly unlikely (even by the U-T writer standards) but theoretically it is an interesting point. A counter measure to the NFL threat, an unsanctioned moved to LA saves Kroenke an estimated $500,000 in relocation fees! Add to that the 20% in revenue not controlled by the NFL and his personal wealth Kroenke, a hard headed Stan can stay afloat in LA as he butts heads with Goodell in court. So let's say Kroenke goes rogue and moves, the NFL pulls the it's 2X4, Kroenke weathers the financial storm in his first season in LA, what happens next? He moves back to StL and drinks from that poisoned well? What a drama panorama that would be! Can we say disastrous NFL PR black eye circus? Excuse me as I go to hypothetical extreme. The NFL is not going to throw a highly qualified owner such as Stan (who can argue he exhausted his options in StL) under the bus, how is that kind of treatment to a current owner going to look when other billionaires, which now you have to be to own in the NFL, decide to buy in into the NFL either through expansion or selling of an existing team? Not very good, Stan Kroenke is not Al Davis! Davis taunted the NFL and sued then asked questions, have you hear Stan Kroenke? With all his development deals, the guy is a prolific negotiator! Behind doors is his natural niche. The NFL is a good old boys club of billionaires, they do their best work (as they are now) behind closed doors. Look for a NFL sanctioned Spanos/Kroenke compromise that will manifest in Ingelwood. The last thing the NFL will do is roll bylaw dice in front of a federal judge for LA.
wow,how crooked is this guy?

Carson Councilman Albert Robles faces conflict-of-interest probe - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://lasportshub.com/…/rams-current-roster-moves-excite-…/

"There are a lot of NFL fans here in Los Angeles. I see no problem with the Rams not having a fan base out here.

***I have heard from many people (mostly friends) that if the NFL came back to LA, they would immediately root for that team***.

Fans love to see their teams win. It is hard for fans to spend their hard earned money on a team that doesn’t show any promise. Since 2008, the St. Louis Rams have averaged around 57,000 people in attendance.

***I can definitely see the new LA Rams’ fans bringing in more than that number.***

People here in LA have been starving for football for 20 years now, and they will show their pride by rocking the blue and gold."

The NFL s official website already has a Los Angeles Rams page Shutdown Corner - Yahoo Sports

The Carson Mayor sure doesn't answer questions directly... A typical jive turkey government official

no surprise there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I've been researching this all along and the truth is finally coming out ... the Carson stadium proposal site is a freaking Toxic Waste Dump that is still in the process of being cleaned up . In a article by the Los Angeles Times dated Feb 20 2015 and titled " State says Carson site ready for construction of NFL stadium "

Emad Yemut, a supervising engineer for the state Toxic Substances Control Department, which oversees the decontamination effort says the site is Safe andEverything is Done ?

Yemut also said the site still needs a series of extraction wells to remove methane and other gases from 157 tainted acres, but it could be installed in six months to a year once a final plan for a stadium is approved ?

"It will be expensive," Yemut said of the remaining work, estimating the monthly costs of operating just the gas extraction wells at $200,000 to $300,000 ?

Is this a added cost for the stadium maintanance ?

Yemut continues , Eventually, the parcel would be capped with high-density plastic to prevent garbage-spawned gases from leaking into the air. The cap would be topped with layers of new soil ?

So as long as you don't punch a hole in this high-density plastic then everything is okay , while a 72,000 seat stadium will be built ?

This new Carson Mayor Albert Robles is a pretty shady guy , goggle him and read .

Anyway , It Is What It Is ...

Carson Mayor On Chargers Stadium Site It s Contaminated Land NBC 7 San Diego


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I love it,that is the bomb.priceless.

Ticket sales mixed for NFL L.A. suitors with St. Louis Rams down San Diego Chargers up and Oakland Raiders flat - St. Louis Business Journal

Wow - someone on today'sstltoday.com's chat opened Jim Thomas' eyes. What kinda paper are they running there?

I think he has an agreement with kroneke to guide the Rams to LA and then have a couple years to build there before his job is on the line.do you think i could be on to something?

You know,you could be on to something.I reported way back when kroneke interviewe fisher for the job in early jan 2012 that fisher was asked several questions about what it was like moving the oilers to tennesssee.maybe kronke wants fishers expertise in that area during the transition period.

Anybody listen to Fred Roggin today? Did I hear Jason Cole right that Kroenke would come to the conclussion the profit margin in STL with the new stadium was good enough and remain in STL? WTF?!! Are you kidding me?! Really?! And what planet does Jason Cole live on? So Stan plops down 400 million for a stadium he will not own in the number 21 media market in the United States when he has a plan in place to be the KING OF NFL FOOTBALL IN THE NUMBER 2 MEDIA MARKET IN THEUNITED STATES?!!! When pigs fly. So, three years of this baloney that Stan put himself through just to settle for that? So the sweat and long hours of working the deal with Inglewood and then going to the owners meeting this past March and then going to NY to personally do an hour long presentation to the owners committee this April and he's going to settle for the love child of Quallcom and Anaheim Stadium because the profit margin is just good enough? Lets not forget all the other economic problems with St Louis that we have read about. Maybe its the water? Huh? Not enough water for the new Inglewood stadium? Or maybe its that big earthquake coming any day now? Or maybe..............?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

LA is leverage. The NFL wants it that way, clearly. I expect the Rams to be in a new or renovated stadium in St. Louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Interesting stuff.

They talked about the L.A. football scenario today on Portland drive home sports radio. Both hosts said St. Louis is an awful sports city san the Cardinals (they did say it was perhaps the best MLB city in the country, which I don't think many disagree with) and that the Rams were "as good as gone" to L.A. (basing it on season ticket numbers). They also said that was the team they most likely think was leaving and the one they feel the least bad about leaving their current home. Just an FYI.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> LA is leverage. The NFL wants it that way, clearly. I expect the Rams to be in a new or renovated stadium in St. Louis.


great funny joke of the day. 

you been hanging around with the koolaide drinkers in st louis.even THEY  have come around down there in fenton and expect them gone next year.

season tickets have dropped by 20% this year,they have only averaged around 30,000 fans the last few years so that was bad enough which was bad enough and it will be MUCH worse this year obviously  and you think stan wants to keep them there in that ghost town where NOBODY will show up for any of those games? 

even though USA TODAY reported in the last owners meeting in march in arizona,that he was LOBBYING THE OWNERS for their votes for the move to LA.

again better stop drinking the koolaide you been in to.

the ONLY reason he did not make the move this year like everybody was thinking, is he wants to give spanos time to use LA for leverage for a new stadium in san diego which they finally seem to be taking action to do something after all these years after the carson threat.

you got the part right of an NFL owner using LA for leverage,just the wrong one charlie.Its spanos using it for leverage for a new stadium.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Dude, I've lived in or around LA for most of my life; I can tell you that nobody here even bats an eye when they talk about bringing an NFL team here. If a local news outlet does a story on it, then it must be a slow news day.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis Rams Consider Move To Los Angeles NPR


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Dude, I've lived in or around LA for most of my life; I can tell you that nobody here even bats an eye when they talk about bringing an NFL team here. If a local news outlet does a story on it, then it must be a slow news day.


you been housed up in your house everyday of your whole life then cause hate to inform you of this but there there is a thing called a telephone and the Net and i have many people i constantly talk to who live there in LA as well so i happen to know you are blowing smoke.

sorry but I will listen to people i know in REAL life,what they tell me,over you.no offense.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

9/11 inside job said:


> St. Louis Rams Consider Move To Los Angeles NPR



Yea, the Rams want as many of those stories out there as they can get so that they can coerce St. Louis to giving them as much as they can get. The NFL is making more money by using LA as leverage than they'd ever make by having a team here. We've now not had a team in the second largest market for 21 years. Does that make sense otherwise? Come on, dude; figure out what the rest of us already know..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Getting quick approval for L.A.-area football stadiums cost a bundle - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> St. Louis Rams Consider Move To Los Angeles NPR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, the Rams want as many of those stories out there as they can get so that they can coerce St. Louis to giving them as much as they can get. The NFL is making more money by using LA as leverage than they'd ever make by having a team here. We've now not had a team in the second largest market for 21 years. Does that make sense otherwise? Come on, dude; figure out what the rest of us already know..
Click to expand...


again you need to get out of the house.rest? like your two or three other nuts out there in LA who agree with you?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> St. Louis Rams Consider Move To Los Angeles NPR
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yea, the Rams want as many of those stories out there as they can get so that they can coerce St. Louis to giving them as much as they can get. The NFL is making more money by using LA as leverage than they'd ever make by having a team here. We've now not had a team in the second largest market for 21 years. Does that make sense otherwise? Come on, dude; figure out what the rest of us already know..
Click to expand...


sorry but this guy here below  makes MUCH more sense to me

than you and jason cole,a sports goof nut who has gotten MANY things wrong in the past in his reporting.

Yesterday at the conclusion of his show, Fred Roggin interviewed Jason Cole from Bleacher Report. Although I respect Fred, I think he let Mr. Cole off easy! Fred agreed with Cole that StL "will build a stadium" first, sorry Fred but you are wrong, when it comes to the Rams staying, StL is not building a stadium! Simply, without Stan Kroenke's owner's commitment, Riverfront will only be a blue print on Peacock's desk waiting. An owner's commitment is needed first before any stadium is build, and that doesn't just hold true in StL, that's a logical prerequisite anywhere. Now, when it comes to NFL (not the Rams) in StL, again, an owner's committee is needed before the stadium is built, not after, so without a hint of a single NFL owner committing, how is Riverfront a sure thing? How are we connecting the dots and reading the tea leaves that stadium is "going to be built"? Let's break it down further, both Spanos and Davis are on record that they want to stay in their current respective markets first and their collaboration in Carson is a reaction to Kroenke's bold and unexpected move in Ingelwood. Now, if Stan Kroenke is building a stadium "no matter what" in LA which he has and is still investing millions in and will stay according to Jason Cole in StL, then Stan has two serious issues: one, if Spanos and Davis stay in their current markets and two, if Carson is built. The only way Kroenke is building Ingelwood and stays in StL is if he knows 100% (on a $2.2 billion development) that the Chargers and Raiders are 100% not going to stay in their current markets and Carson is bust. Because, Mr. Cole if either of the above is not 100% Kroenke is taking a massive risk, who will play in his state of the art stadium? He needs tenants ASAP. Also can you imagine the leverage an NFL owner will have on Stan, if Stan signs a lease in Riverfront and now desperately tries to rent his expensive development in Ingelwood? Remember what I said, and Dave Peacock said it too, without an owner's commitment first, again first, the best you can do is have a shovel ready stadium, that's it! Ask AEG! So Jason, if You believe, at the end of the day, Stan will keep his Rams in StL, where is his 100% owner's commitment to build Ingelwood? Because unlike StL, Kroenke is already building in Ingelwood, no ifs ands or buts, so he must have an owner's commitment in his pocket if his stadium is in full throttle. So if Spanos and Davis have directed their commitments to 1- current market and 2- Carson, on who's owner's 100% commitment is Stan building in Ingelwood? How about his own Jason! The reason he is actually building is because he has that logical prerequisite called an owner's commitment in his left pocket that his team, the Rams will move and triple in price. My other problem with Jason Cole's narrative is this: if Stan Kroenke has any intention in staying in StL (this late in the game) why is he not doing the logical think like Spanos and Davis? Both of them are on record that they want to stay and they are only considering Carson out of future financial fear for their respective franchises. They want their current markets to offer them a great deal, you know, like the one StL put together in public money support for the Rams. Now ask yourself this, if San Diego and Oakland had the same deal StL was offering the Rams in their current markets, wouldn't they take it? Of course they willI! More than half of stadium will be publicly funded, Spanos and Davis will be kids at a candy store if either San Diego or Oakland offered them what StL is offering the Rams to stay. So why oh why Jason, Kroenke hasn't jumped on this offer from Peacock/Nixon and with only 5 months away from relocation, we still call him silent Stan and Ingelwood hasn't missed a step? Not a word has been spoken, it is not like what StL is offering is going to get better in the next 5 months, Stan is getting a max deal from StL right now! Nothing is going to change in next few months, why is Stan not taking the deal now and save a lame duck low ticket sale season Jason? Why is he moving full speed in Ingelwood Jason? what more could StL offer him Jason? Maybe because he is moving no matter what Jason! I am not a sport writer, you are, when you do this for a living, we expect better logic to logic analysts! I find it humanly asinine that Jason Cole thinks Stan is staying with all that has transpired since the beginning of this year! At the end of the interview, Jason Cole bet Fred Roggin a six pack of beer that the Rams are staying in StL. Jason, I see your six pack of beer and raise you every supermarket, club, and liquor store in LA! Rams are moving to LA!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Carson pushes NFL stadium plans forward to ensure construction can start this year

funny that this will never happen since the raiders are close to getting a new stadium deal.lol

This guy is the mayor of Carson? Well of course he is, they have some ridiculously low standards.
http://www.latimes.com/…/la-me-little-al-robles-20130614-dt…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

funny stuff.lol

Stadium Scramble
“Most of that site was a former landfill. It’s contaminated land,” said Robles. “There is a strip, about 11 acres, that was never a landfill.”
So the Chargers and Raiders are buying two separate pieces of property. The 11-acre non-landfill area was purchased for about $20 million. How much did they get the remaining 157 acres of landfill for?


http://www.nbcsandiego.com/…/Carson-Mayor-On-Chargers-Stadi


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fred nailed it.

Fred Roggin Carson is a smokescreen but the Chargers can still leave to Inglewood Mighty1090AM


----------



## LA RAM FAN

As Inglewood stays on course to start construction early December, Carson/San Diego/Chargers get more and more complicated. Enjoy the mess....http://m.utsandiego.com/…/05/chargers-stadium-carson-deadl…/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheGreatGatsby said:


> LA is leverage. The NFL wants it that way, clearly. I expect the Rams to be in a new or renovated stadium in St. Louis.


you obviously wont be convinced till they move back next year i see.some people you just cant be reasoned with I see.

i cant help it if you dont read all the stuff i post..

yep staying in a ghostown in st louis like you said it looks like where NOBODY in st louis cares about the rams and wont show up to games. you kill me.

Stan Kroenke to fast-track his L.A. NFL stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Raiders moving to carson? oh really, what is this then?

Raiders To Invest Millions For New Training Facility At Alameda Headquarters CBS San Francisco

The Raiders are spending between 10 to 40 million dollars to Build a practice facility in Alameda yet KTRISTL says this means nothing. Can you imagine what they would be saying if the Rams were building a practice facility in St Louis?

good for raiders stay in OAKLAND were you belong just like RAMS belong in L.A.
its going to be cool when you come HOME..................


----------



## LA RAM FAN

More trouble in Dogpatch, USA...

http://stlouis.cbslocal.com/…/mo-senator-on-stadium-im-a-w…/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stan Kroenke to fast-track his L.A. NFL stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Interesting.

Developer Richard Rand suing Carson and the Mayor.http://www.carsoncaconnected.org/…/03-Richard-Rand-Lawsuit-…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

raiders involvement in oaklands new stadium.

Floyd Kephart says the Raiders are more involved in LA stadium planning

For those in St. Louis who say they didn't steal the Rams from LA, a quote from one of their own (starts at 4:54):

"We lost the Cardinals and we're like, y'know what? We need an NFL team here in town. So Arizona, you steal the Cardinals from us, we're gonna steal the Rams from LA. No you can't have the Rams now, they're our team. Oh LA, you're gonna steal the Rams from us? Hey Oakland, hey Raiders, c'mon here we'll take you guys now. So yeah we'll be upset when we lose a team but then we'll immediately try and steal a team from somebody else."

http://www.insidestlaudio.com/PrimeTime/050715-3PT.mp3


Poor Bernie...

http://cinesport.stltoday.com/…/why-rams-ticket-sales-are-…/

Strauss Rams face tall task of marketing team Sports


Vinny thinks the Rams want to relocate to LA. Really?


oh my god,yowsa.

Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - FordEver Frank Jr. Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Have you heard how they're doing with season-ticket renewals?
"My understanding is they anticipate renewals to be down double-digits. It's not out of the realm of possibility they struggle to reach 30,000 for the season opener against Seattle. It's pretty remarkable. I just think the level of cynicism within this market has escalated to the point where people don't want to hear about it anymore. I think that's why the club has accelerated their single-ticket sales earlier than usual." St. Louis Post-Dispatch columnist Joe Strauss on The Ryan Kelley Morning After on Monday.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Spanos Faulconer meet again UTSanDiego.com Mobile


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Spanos Faulconer meet again UTSanDiego.com Mobile


----------



## LA RAM FAN

tall order there.lol

Strauss Rams face tall task of marketing team Sports

agreed.
Looking at St louis vinnys twitter page, he can deny his bias all he wants but it's quite obvious he loves the stanks. I also think he is taunting LA RAMS fans with his bs.

Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - Jarrod Ryan Caldwell Facebook

wow looks like vinnie is FINALLY starting to see the light.lol

Vinny thinks the Rams want to relocate to LA. Really?

yeah very big shocker indeed.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oh my,yowsa.Im drooling.

Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - FordEver Frank Jr. Facebook

Bernie as I been saying,is seeing the light now.lol

STLtoday.com View topic - Miklasz Rams WILL file for relocation


----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy gold.lol

Stadium task force member Bob Blitz accused of fraud negligence in prior development deal - St. Louis Business Journal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Could be good.
http://www.foxsports.com/…/could-chargers-reignite-downtown…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oh this is NOT helpful for Carson's efforts to build a stadium. Check it out.
http://laist.com/…/…/carson_mayor_accused_of_sexually_as.php


----------



## LA RAM FAN

With Rams eyeing Los Angeles their game-plan comes into focus The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore

agreed.
think that from now on, Vincent Bonsignore articles should never be posted on the main page again. This guy already had little credibility coming into today because of his lack of genuine journalism and playing all sides, but now he writes an article quoting Porky and D.W., 2 of the worst people from the opposing page. I get that Vinny is trying to remain neutral, but he's a scrub journalist.

So as a result, in my opinion, his articles should be nihil pretii (of no value) to us. Not to mention he doesn't deserve having more clicks and views on his articles than they would normally get if we (as in Tom) didn't post them.


so very true.
his Vincent Bonsignore is increasingly losing credibility with these items Pro St Louis who has written lately.

well said as well.
ts Funny we all know jason cole flip flops...but its funny last week when he stated rams staying in the lou,,,they(KTRISL) took that guys word as gold....NOW he is a no name la biased hack bwawawa!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

loyd Kepart talking Raiders situation:

http://www.blogtalkradio.com/…/…/05/13/dont-break-my-kephart

Bernie New stadium a plus in bid for soccer Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

With Rams eyeing Los Angeles their game-plan comes into focus The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This new rumor circulating around St. Louis is very creative, but it is patently false. Here's why: 1.) The NFL will not expand beyond 32 teams any time soon, if ever. The owners will not willingly choose to make their piece of the league revenue split any smaller. 2.) Stan Kronke will not sell the Rams. Why should he? Why would he? He and his family want to leave a mark in the Los Angeles area, and make a pile of money in the process. Almost every "expert" who is certain that Kronke would sell the Rams so he can buy the Broncos fails to recognize certain things. First of all, the Broncos are not for sale, and the team may never be offered for sale any time soon, if ever. Even if he did suddenly get to buy the Broncos, Kronke would not own "every sports team in Denver." He would still not own MLB's Colorado Rockies. Kronke has a home in Malibu, and his daughter lives in the Los Angeles area. He tried to buy the Dodgers. Where would the average person look to spend their "golden years," in St. Louis or in Malibu? More importantly, Kronke is about to spend about $2 Billion to build what could arguably be called the greatest stadium in the history of sports. Chances like this don't come around too often, even for the very wealthy. 3.) After their most recent meeting in Arizona, the owners decided that there will only be two teams in the new Los Angeles/Anaheim/San Diego marketplace it has created. Although it has not yet been officially announced, those two teams will certainly be the Rams and Chargers. Even the Raiders now realize this. This is why the team just announced plans for a new $40 million practice facility in Northern California. 4.) Because people in St. Louis will not fully support the Rams' lame duck season, and if put to a vote, will not choose to use public funds to construct that riverfront stadium, St. Louis will be without an NFL team until and unless their friend Shad Khan could move his Jaguars there sometime in the late 2020's or early 2030's. 5.) In the meantime, the second team spot in Inglewood will either be used by the Chargers, or else it will remain vacant so that the NFL can continue to use L.A. as "threat city" to other towns which may need to build a new stadium for their team. Any other scenario concocted by anybody else is pure BS.

WELL SAID.

Thank you, Captain Obvious. Does this guy seriously get paid to regurgitate news? Journalism is some serious amateur-level shit (outside of The Dean).
http://www.insidesocal.com/…/stan-kroenkes-heart-in-los-an…/

The return of the "'LOS ANGELES" RAMS occurs in the 2016 season.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gee you THINK vinnie? lol

Imagine being a Los Angeles high school standout, a USC product drafted by an NFL team in the Midwest.

When the contract is up, the team doesn’t offer a long-term max deal, and in the process, legally frees you up as an unrestricted free agent. Meanwhile, Los Angeles comes calling with a contract offer for you to become the highest-paid player in the NFL. Then, the Midwest team comes back insisting it still wants you, only it asks you to re-sign at a discount.

No brainer, right?

Would anyone argue against your right to say, “Thanks, but no thanks,” and accept the offer to return to the city you grew up on a contract that will make you the richest player in the NFL?

St. Louis Rams fans in knots about team s possible move to Los Angeles


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Recently Dave Peacock made this statement: "It’s possible we have different ownership of the (Rams) because I think (Kroenke) is really committed to Los Angeles,” Peacock said. “I’m not against Stan going to Los Angeles, I just don’t want our team there... This is why we’re spending most of our time with the league — we think this is an NFL issue.”
Can someone put their hand on this man's forehead either to bless his with more wisdom or check for a fever? What Dave? Really Dave? I just love these random/general personal opinion statements that are place at the street corner to be collected by media and the masses. Ok Dave, so let us start with "Kroenke is committed to Los Angeles" that is true, the man has and is investing millions in Inglewood. Now to the sour grapes part: he will sell the Rams, buy another team and move them to LA, right? Wrong Dave! A few questions to consider: 1- which ownership group/man in StL are ready to buy the Rams in the next 5 months? Answer: 2- which team is on sale and is willing to sell to Kroenke? Answer: 3- which team on sale is not currently under lease to move? Answer: 4- what significant benefit makes Kroenke sell his team? Answer: Here is the thing Dave Peacock, in 5 months this LA, NFL market party will be done, by the time the owner's meeting in October, the stadium will be selected, the team will be identified, the relocation fee will be agreed up and the relocation date will be moved up. This is why the LA 6 committee was formed this year. Let us take question 1, not a single person or entity has stepped up to buy the Rams and commit money to build Riverfront Stadium, the Rams are valued at ~ $930 million + $450 million stadium cost (and God know what else) so minimum you need $1.4 billion to buy and keep them in StL! That narrows the field, which multi billionaire is Johnny on the spot to by the Rams Dave? Come on, gives us some names. Question 2, not one team has hinted itself on the market to be sold in the next three years, with NFL revenue estimated to go from 9 billion annually to 25 billion in the next few decades, why would anyone sell? Question 3, we know Inglewood will be done in 2018, so Kroenke must have ownership of a team or his state of the art $1.86 billion stadium will be empty in 2018! besides the Rams, only two other teams are year to year in lease: Chargers and Raiders. Neither are on sale. Question 4, it make no sense for Kroenke to sell the Rams. The perfect team to move is one with a rich/deep rooted history in LA like the Rams. Why would Kroenke forfeit that value? The Rams are the least valued team in the NFL at $930 million, if Stan, for example, were to sell the Rams to buy the Raiders then he would have to pay another $40 million to cover. The Chargers have minimal fan base in LA and the Raiders have a thug image in LA. Do you really think Kroenke will trade the clean image of the Rams in LA, for corporate sponsorship, to the bar-fight image of the Raiders AND pay an extra $40 million? If Kroenke sellshis Rams he will have to pay at least 15% capital gains tax on any part of the Rams that has appreciated under his ownership, that would be millions! Why would he do that Dave? Because he wants to do StL a "favor" the same StL that broke their lease with him, waited to the last minute to offer him a new stadium, took him to arbitration, lost and still didn't renovate the EDJ dome to keep it top tier, and is the lowest valued NFL team in the league in StL. And Dave, you want all this logistics and logic to make sense in 5 months' time? Are you fucking crazy? It's not your team, the LA Rams are Mr. Enos Stanley Kroenke's team!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stadium Watch Mayor s thoughts as deadline looms - KUSI News - San Diego CA


Audio CBS St. Louis
About the 12 minute mark...sam wyche says rams are frontrunners


----------



## LA RAM FAN

With Rams eyeing Los Angeles their game-plan comes into focus The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore

Vincent is just trying to be objective. He knows the real truth. Kroenke made up his mind long ago. Hes not turning back. The bylaws are not laws, they are just guidelines. If he wants to move he wll move. His plan is too good for the league to pass up. Simple as that


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Vincent Bonsignore on Carson project Chargers Rams alliance in Inglewood Mighty1090AM


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Remember the LA Rams A Guide to Moving a Pro Sports TeamTicketing Today

Did I hear Fred right, Rams will file in August??


A few questions I have for the Ramily:

1. I know I'm done with, "Deflate-Gate," but with Robert Kraft now mad at his boy Goodell (who has been delaying and delaying a team coming back to LA), do you feel that Kraft's anger will be our blessing as it could heavily accelerate approval of the move just to get back at Goodell since he is on the committee to bring back the NFL?

2. I don't know if many of you know but Carson's Mayor Robles is being accused of rape from an incident in 2013. Do you think the allegations may hurt chances of Oakland and San Diego moving to that site as the NFL does not want to be associated with assaults on women even if it is only allegations at this point?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

“It’s possible we have different ownership of the (Rams) because I think (Kroenke) is really committed to Los Angeles,” Peacock said. “I’m not against Stan going to Los Angeles, I just don’t want our team there... This is why we’re spending most of our time with the league — we think this is an NFL issue.”

Stadium task force plans shift in public funding - St. Louis Business Journal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.insidestl.com/…/a…/17637/The-Press-Box-51415.aspxgo to segment 2- 5:47


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Not to mention the NFL did say after the first owners meeting that they only want two teams in SoCal. Either two in LA or one in LA and one in SD.

Despite the fact that LA spent a dozen years being a 2-team town, I don't believe that anyone could say that it ended well for either team. In fact, both teams departed due to the irregularity of a split market. Now, the NFL has changed a lot in the last 20 years, and risen to a prominence not before seen, but I don't think they take the chance on 2 teams right away...not at first, and maybe not ever.#larams

Debra, I agree. I am having a hard time believing that the NFL is going to be in a rush to pressure Stan to rent out his Inglewood stadium's second slot right away. With only the Rams in Inglewood, the NFL has the best of both worlds, a team in the L.A. market, and an open slot ready to go for any team to use as leverage like they've been doing the last 20 years. I am feeling more and more that there won't be a second team in L.A. with the Rams, for awhile.

don't see how anyone, from any side, could argue that any team but the Rams belongs here. It flies in the face of reason!

I said not right away, if ever. I stand by that assessment. At the very least Kroenke is gonna insist on some sort of payback for 1) Cooling his heels while this Chargers/Raiders debacle plays out, and 2) For building them the NFL football Taj Mahal. He will have autonomy in this market for some time, at first...maybe always. We shall see.

If Spanos has the crust to move the Chargers, he becomes something that neither Davis, Fronteire, Bidwell, etc. could ever have been in anyone's wildest dreams.: The ASSHOLE who moved a team that all but originated in a single market, and stayedfor nearly 6 decades. No...I do not count the 1 exhibition year in LA as valid. The Chargers will always be a San Diego team. And for those who keep saying that LA is a quick 100 mile drive for the SD fans, they have obviously never driven up the 5 on any given weekend. I would rather stick hot pokers in my eyes.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9 St. Louis aldermen call for public vote on new football stadium News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oh Bernie. Follow Vinny to the light.
http://www.stltoday.com/…/article_7259d66a-0462-5382-97db-6…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nick Wagoner and John Clayton at the 41 min markhttp://t.co/91EeIlC7lk

Wagoner puts Rams likelihood of staying at 20%.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

An Interview with Coliseum City Mater Developer Floyd Kephart – Part I

An Interview with Floyd Kephart master developer of Coliseum City - Part I As Fan Radio Oakland Captured on Ustream Recorded on 5 14 2015 at Dub-6 Studio...


An Interview with Coliseum City Mater Developer Floyd Kephart – Part II

An Interview with Floyd Kephart master developer of Coliseum City - Part II As Fan Radio Oakland Captured on Ustream Recorded on 5 14 2015 at Dub-6 Studi...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL owners apos agenda at meetings includes Deflategate L.A. situation - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

From Vinny-Details still to come obviously,but Im hearing announcement for san diego stadium plan for chargers is coming on monday.

Paul Rivera Facebook

Hope hey make it happen but $500M in public money? That's a lot. Can't see the taxpayers going for that.

was in San Diego this weekend just going home now .spent time in old town and asked around looks like most charger fans in San Diego accept that to keep them they have to spend the money

I work in San Diego and all of my Co workers don't really care as long as some of the money goes to the convention center.

Sounds good so far...

Ernie Ulloa Facebook

I spy a Rams jersey.
I think there is someone wearing a LA Rams Todd Gurley 30 jersey at the Ducks game today. I saw them on TV. Represent the Rams!!
Ernie Ulloa - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

one of the better articles from Vinnie.

Big week for NFL Rams Raiders Chargers The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore

Found this onNFL.comsays, "when Rams move back to LA"
Rick Iribe - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook

Raiders Oakland stadium deal on life support - Silver And Black Pride

The Raiders are already screwed. Their brand is so married to the gang/thug image, that sponsors don't want anything to do with them. The NFL doesn't want Davis or the Raiders in LA.

makes a critical error. It states that Stan Kroenke "wants" to move to LA, while the Chargers and Raiders might "need" to move to LA. This is false. The Raiders have the option of going to Santa Clara, and the Chargers have the option of going to Inglewood. For all three it is a "want". If their home markets don't put forth a plan they like, it isn't any different than Stan not liking the plan St. Louis puts forth. Each owner could work with his home market, it's just a matter of them choosing not to. PS: not a single city has an approved plan yet anyway.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

funny stuff on the sad fans in the Lou.

Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - Michael Gonzalez Jr. Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yes,yes,yes.

L.A. could be a winner in debate over funding for St. Louis stadium - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Who will back a Chargers stadium deal UTSanDiego.com Mobile


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Who will back a Chargers stadium deal UTSanDiego.com Mobile

Looking good for the Chargers.
Chargers Stadium Surprise No Public Vote for New Taxes Needed NBC 7 San Diego


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Looking more and more good for the chargers to stay.

Chargers stadium task force scores with new plan UTSanDiego.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Expansion L.A. soccer team plans new stadium on Sports Arena site - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Expansion L.A. soccer team plans new stadium on Sports Arena site - LA Times

Chargers Stadium Surprise No Public Vote for New Taxes Needed NBC 7 San Diego

BREAKING NEWS per San Diego Tribune:http://www.utsandiego.com/…/chargers-stadium-task-force-pl…/

CSAG Lays out a Clear Workable Path to New Multi-Use Stadium with No New Taxes

Jim Trotter filed to ESPN.
chargers owner dean spanos has relinquished day to day control of the team to his sons.permanent move.

- $300 million from the Chargers
- $173 million in bondable construction capital from the team’s rent.
- $200 million from the NFL.
- $121 million from the County of San Diego.
- $121 million from the City of San Diego.
- $225 million from the sale of 75 acres of land.
- More than $100 million from fans, who would contribute through the purchase of Personal Seat Licenses (PSLs), and ticket and parking surcharges.


.and no public vote
Not required, but the Mayor wants a vote. Something the city and the team would have to negotiate.
From Day 1, both Spanos and Davis said that Carson was only being proposed as a "Plan B" in case they couldn't reach a deal in their home markets. Do you actually believe that they were under the impression that they would have to pay NOTHING?? Even in Carson, that is financing from Goldman Sachs that would need to be paid back via revenue streams. They pay either way. Lets see if Spanos is committed to a market that has suppoerted him for six decades.
Stl still doesn't have one the sd plan is very detailed
StL has optioned only 62% of the land...which IS NOT a purchase...and has to eminent-dmain additional portions. Can you say "law suits?" Meanwhile in SD, the City already owns all the land, and will sell-off a portion to a developer to make up part of the cost. I know which plan I would choose.
Right now CSAG and the Inglewood plans are the only plans that have solid financing figured out. STL? Are you kidding. They keep changing all the time and now they are facing litigation.
I don't think the Chargers are moving. I think CSAG has answered the question.
ust my guess and I could be wrong but unless the Chargers are bound and determined to come to LA then I don't think they are coming.
Matt, sounds to me like the CSAG has a better financing plan than STL does. Just my opinion.
I agree Gerald, Nixon and his Stooges may have come up with a stadium proposal first, but all they have are drawings. San Diego not only presented renderings before, but now has a known financing plan people can point to. Meanwhile, Peacock just keepsgiving everyone the runaround when it comes to financing and there is no concrete financing in place. And the homers on the other page eat everything he says up like it's religion. If you ask me, San Diego just moved ahead of St. Louis and is now behind Inglewood and the smokescreen on that tainted land in that other city.
StL likes to crow about how far ahead they are, but they have only "optioned," not bought, 62% of the land. The rest will need to be obtained thru eminent domain and additional means. Plus, they are embroiled in at least one lawsuit from the CVC to the City, with more to come, I'm guessing. So, they have NO LAND and they have NO MONEY. Whereas SD had put forth a 42 page prospectus detailing everything from soup to nuts in their plan. Oh...and they already own their land. I don't know why that idiot Spanos would say no at this point. He would be crushed in LA.
They've jumped off the leverage train. Now they're on the "Stan is gonna sell the Rams and Jack Taylor is going to buy them train". Their blindness and stubbornness amazes me. Even people outside of California and St. Louis can see he's bringing HIS team back home.
Leverage.hee hee.
Gray Stadium Task Force Remains Focused on Rams insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams
San Diego committee unveils plans for 1.1-billion NFL stadium - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I don't see three teams in this market, at least not in the next three to five years. Three teams would be over saturating the LA/OC football market. Spanos will be alright with one team moving here (doesn't have a choice), not two. In the end, the Rams are Chargers are in the So Cal market. The Niners and Raiders share Santa Clara and the Bay. St. Louis...well, hope for relocation in the next ten years.

Albert breer-said this in march.as it stands now,out of fairness to chargers,NFL wont have more than 2 teams in so cal in 2016.2 in LA or 1 in SD and 1 in LA.

REPORT Dean Spanos relinquishes control of San Diego Chargers - Bolts From The Blue


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SiriusXM NFL Radio on Twitter Red McCombs told MTC that San Antonio can put a package for the Raiders together overnight . If they want. Audio http t.co zP5G8rf0l8 

san antonio can put package together overnight if it wants.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

talking chargers stadium.
Scott BR Mighty1090AM


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers Raiders add heavy hitter Carmen Policy to Carson stadium bid - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

L.A. gaining momentum at Spring League Meeting - NFL.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Will Kroenke break his silence on the Rams - KMOV.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Interesting but not necessarily accurate:

http://espn.go.com/…/comparing-st-louis-and-san-diego-stadi…

Jim Steeg gives a pretty detailed breakdown of the CSAG's stadium proposal.

http://www.mighty1090.com/…/jim-steeg-csag-plan-asks-the-c…/

"And the fact that the news of Policy’s involvement comes on the same day details emerged regarding the proposed financing plan for a stadium that would keep the Chargers in San Diego probably tells San Diego all it needs to know about the team’s reaction to the proposal."


http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/…/chargers-raiders-re…/




Chargers, Raiders retain Carmen Policy to lead stadium effort
A former 49ers executive could have a key role in the return of the Raiders to Los Angeles. Carmen Policy, who served as V.P. and general counsel of the 49ers before becoming the team’s president...
PROFOOTBALLTALK.NBCSPORTS.COM


----------



## LA RAM FAN

true enough.

As a result of the release of the San Diego's CSAG Mission Valley stadium plan yesterday, let's simplify in LA: Carson and the Raiders are irrelevant in LA NFL football talk right now, they are not even a slight factor. When you trim the BS fat, here is your bottom line: does Spanos take the deal in San Diego or does he join the Rams in Inglewood in 2018?
If he takes the deal in San Diego, look for Chargers and San Diego media kumbaya "we always wanted to be here, we belonghere" and an owner's commitment to follow to the city of San Diego. If Spanos rejects the San Diego deal, look for the Mark Fabiani circus to come to town "14 years, 9 stadium sites, 15 million spent" Spanos will sandbag San Diego for two year and moving in with the Rams in 2018. Make your call Spanos: is it LA or is it SD now?
PS: if I am San Diego, I worry that no positive comment or "we look forward to working with" release came from the Chargers! That is a very good deal San Diego put together, Why nothing from Fabiani? He couldn't keep his mouth shut about every nook & cranny in Carson few weeks ago! Hmmmmmmm


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I believe that the timing of the announcement of the hiring was stratetegic, almost to say: "Not so fast, San Diego." The Chargers have been briefed throughout. Their task force accomplished this in roughly 100 days. Now Spanos wants to stack the deck heading into negotiations. They are gonna grind SD and ask for the moon. I expected no less.

The thing that keeps Carson a "dump" is how truly behind they are. They are not even close to digging. I don't care what anyone thinks.

Dean stepped down from the day-to-day operations in order to give the impending stadium his full attention. That's what was reported, anyhow. The "hiring" of Policy just turns up the fire on SD, because real negotiations over the specifics dont begin until June 1.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Amado Luna Moran Facebook

NFL owners meeting in SF.

Raiders owner Mark Davis still considers Oakland top option - Yahoo News

Protesting Raiders and Chargers fans would prefer the Rams to move to L.A. For The Win


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The choice has already been made. NFL choses Kroenke's deal. The rest of this is just a dog and pony show

Now that San Diego has put a stadium offer on the table, the narrative that the Chargers have priority in LA because they need a stadium more than the Rams is officially dead. Spanos is now in the same boat as Kroenke. He has the option to stay in his home market with a modern stadium. He can choose to decline that offer, but he has lost his self-assumed"right" to Los Angeles. The NFL is now free to consider Inglewood and Carson on merit alone.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Whatever keeps the Raiders in Oakland.Peter Schrager on Twitter Sources indicating Raiders ownership open to selling a minority stake in team to a Bay Area company if company can back 400 mil stadium gap 

Thanks BBTLAR for repping in SF today! Shout out to you guys at the 23 minute mark!

http://download.podcast.play.it/…/…/d8/dF/dR/dH/18FRH_3.MP3…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mark Davis No interest in taking Raiders to St. Louis ProFootballTalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

He said that Missouri had apparently robbed Commerce Tower Group of its tax credits so it could make them available to the construction of a new stadium for the St. Louis Rams. Missouri officials are feverishly trying to stitch together a financing scheme to build a new stadium for the Rams to keep team owner Stan Kroenke from moving the team to southern California.

"It sounds like they allocated the funds to another city on the eastern border of this state," Knight said, according to the story.

He added that he hopes the Rams move to Los Angeles.


http://m.pitch.com/…/commerce-tower-developer-tells-an-unli…


NFL to expedite LA relocation timetable Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Los Angeles emerges as Super Bowl contender in 2020 - NFL.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I like.

Ohh-kay..... So, no more Stan Kroenke sells A to buy B to move B to join C. Enough stupidly for a week. Yesterday, Raider owner Mark Davis proclaimed his team is not for sale, he will not relocate to StL or join the 49ers in Santa Clara (the last one was my personal favorite) Now, we know Carson is not getting built and the Rams are moving to LA/Inglewood next year (if you do not believe in the last two facts, stop reading here) We also know that the NFL wants two teams in Southern California (Rams and Chargers) so LA is no go either for the Raiders. San Antonio has been very dormant, with nothing coming from San Antonio or Raider ownership in talks or of pending deals. So where oh where are the Raiders going to end up? With the plans for construction of a new multimillion training facility for the Raiders in Oakland and new unconfirmed reports that Davis might sell part of the team if the incoming new partial ownership is willing to cover the $400 million to get the stadium built in Oakland, the chances of the Raiders staying just leapfrogged to the front of where they will ultimately end up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Land deal closes for planned NFL stadium near Los Angeles The Seattle Times

SD (and/or OAK) did not buy large parcels of land. They simply transferred controlling rights. That right there says a lot about the toxic bluff.

They did purchase a small chunk several acres with plans of a parking lot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Albert Breer sorts through the stadium situations in LA San Diego St. Louis and Oakland - 101Sports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kevin Acee believes that the Rams and Chargers are more likely to move to Los Angeles.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Report Some NFL Owners Want Mark Davis To Sell The Raiders raidersbeat


----------



## LA RAM FAN

IAN RAPPAPORT.

based on league rules and stadium plans,if LA hosted superbowl in 2020,it could only be held in Inglewood stadium.

more on Rams to LA from ESPN.
Amado Luna Moran Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jim Thomas.

at first blush,I think it was all pretty basic.demoffs update lasted maybe 10 min.He got no questions from owners.

again,kevin demoff made the st louis presentation at owners meetings this morning and stan kroneke did not attend meetings.lol

Glenn Walker from KTLA says he stands by what he said yesterday


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Los Angeles TV Sports Reporter Rams Will Announce Move to LA In August - Turf Show Times

This article quotes Vinny. Enough said.

I don't think it has anything to do with the Rose Bowl time table (the Rams will play in The Rose Bowl in 2016 & 2017). My understanding is that if the Rams moved today, they could start playing in The Rose Bowl in August. I was told the delay to 2016 was to "make sure it's done right in LA". They want to ensure all "I's" are dotted and "T's" are crossed. They want to line up all advertisers, radio, TV, etc. When our boys come home it will be seamless, professional, and done in a way that ensures increased business. We will be happy with the product.

Incorrect report emerges that NFL will announce Rams return to L.A. in August ProFootballTalk

Rams are as good as gone. I wouldn’t doubt this story originated as one of those half truths. Something like, in August it will be official that the Rams play in LA in 2016, but it will not be announced until after the upcoming Super Bowl.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

there goes Jason Lacanfora's credibility.

Chargers-Raiders stadium co-op leads NFL s LA return but Rams may fight - CBSSports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://dehayf5mhw1h7.cloudfront.net/…/5-21-Daniel-Kaplan.mp3
At around the 530 mark this guy says there r issues with the stl market survey.....they say the corporate support may not be there


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Say what you want about the current sexual abuse/harassment scandal that is currently plaguing the new Mayor, just a few weeks after taking over the position from the former Mayor (who demoted himself to City Clerk), but that was a blow to the credibility of a man in the center of this project. Now, add in that a shady deal was seemingly made to get the[URL='http://www.sbnation.com/nfl/teams/san-diego-chargers']ChargersandRaidersto agree to buy the land, and the whole thing looks fishy.

One thing is for sure: The Chargers can not afford to have a slowdown in their project if they hope to catch up to Inglewood. However, since Stan Kroenke has owned his land for years and is funding his own stadium, he has a lot more roadblocks he can throw in the way of the Carson project than visa versa.
[/URL]

Is the State Investigating Carson Stadium Project - Bolts From The Blue


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Protesting Raiders and Chargers fans would prefer the Rams to move to L.A. For The Win


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL Stadium Finance Committee voted 8-2 in favor of Rams to LA and for Inglewood to begin construction


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Anyone hear Bob Costas on STL 920? Nothing new. In a nutshell: makes little sense for the Chargers and Raiders to share a stadium from a network standpoint. Said like it or not, the Rams have a history here and that it makes sense for them to return. Said Jax is not a viable NFL market and that maybe STL should go after them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nfl Steve Wyche. Rams are returning to L.A.

CBS Sports Radio 920 on insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife

NFL Network s Steve Wyche There s a Feeling Rams Will Leave St. Louis insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Zelasko confirms what glen walker said. 23:00 min mark.
http://podcast.play.it/media/…/d0/d1/d8/dG/dZ/d7/18GZ7_3.MP3

Nope. They are a two-team market. They may not get another NFL team, depending on what the NFL thinks of those market surveys.http://www.bizjournals.com/.../news/2015/04/09/market23.html


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jason Cole it looks more likely Rams are coming home.
http://www.rams-news.com/jason-cole-on-rams-future-odds-lo…/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bernie Expect mixed results from NFL study Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.rams-news.com/bob-costas-rams-chargers-la-partn…/
Listen to the 23 minute mark


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL takes a closer look at relocation fees - San Diego Chargers Blog - ESPN


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I like.

Bernie Build it but NFL won t necessarily come Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

You know what I don't understand is how stupid the NFL Lradership is, especially goodell. All the surveys that have been done in LA have shown that the people of LA want the Rams back. I guarantee you that they will not support the raider or tje chargers. Rams only in LA. I have been a Ram fan since 1954.

I think the league does not want the Raiders here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Inside The Huddle - ESPN


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Shopping with the family earlier today wearing my Jack Youngblood jersey, I met another Rams fan. The gentleman told me Jack was his fathers favorite player. He's from Long Beach originally, but lives in Sacramento now. He's younger than I am, but he knew the team, our team. The Los Angeles Rams. Nice talking to you Sir


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great article.

Edward Jones Dome Reviews St. Louis Rams Stadium Journey


----------



## LA RAM FAN

things are looking more in more in our favor.

Any Los Angeles moves will have a cost Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

what happens if st louis FAILS.

What happens to the riverfront if the stadium proposal fails Plan B News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

get em boltman.

Is a Chargers Move To Los Angeles Legal NBC 7 San Diego


he nailed it.

I am expecting June and July to be quite on major announcements for NFL in the LA market. Everyone is waiting on the NFL darling, Dean Spanos to consider the San Diego's CSAG proposal (starting June 1st) so June and maybe July will be a lot of Fabiani negotiations with the city of San Diego. As soon as Spanos decides either to stay or move, the rest of the dominos will start dropping for NFL in LA. With the amount of time left to October's New York owner's where relocation will be front and center, (4 months) it's inconceivable how San Diego, StL, and Oakland will have airtight financial funding done like the NFL demands! Oakland is a complete mess with the Raiders and the city $400 apart, and that figure has stayed consistent. San Diego (and Oakland for that matter) being in California, will experience much more red tape than other cities like Minneapolis (just got a partially publicly funded stadium) In StL the land is only 63% purchased the remaining land, the city has to eminent domain to get it, also the Dome Authority lawsuit is pending adjudication at the city level and 1/3 of the StL city board of alderman signed a letter to opposin funding without a public vote! On the state level, the legislators have not signed off on Nixon's bypassing a state public vote, with the Kansas part of the state threatening a filibuster to block funding without a public vote (more red tape) You are telling all this will clear in 4 months? Really? The only airtight financials are Stan Kroenke's. The only way to viably fast tract a stadium this quickly is 100% private funding to eliminate any public money red tape. Yes, Carson will be 100% private financing through Goldman Sachs according to Fabiani but the last $50 million remediation will delay stadium building at least 12 months! Inglewood would be 1/3 complete when Carson finally starts building. Again, with so little time left now that the NFL wants to move up dates and wants airtight stadium financing and clarity, the only financial shoe that fits in NFL to LA is Inglewood. As a result, LA Rams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Good Luck on that.hee hee.

"A person who deals in this stuff points out nobody is going to build a stadium for $1 billion — the current going rate although it will cost much more — without a team. Therefore, in this race among three would-be franchises which would locate in two would-be vicinities, the probable winner is the guy who wants to come to Inglewood, Stan Kroenke of the Rams.
Kroenke has a franchise. He has plans for a stadium. He has Inglewood, near Los Angeles International, nearer the Beautiful People of SoCal (Beverly Hills, Westwood Village, and Santa Monica), and he has $6 billion. The entire community of Carson may not be worth that much, but Carson is willing to fight Kroenke."
http://www.sfexaminer.com/…/spander-carson-raiders…/Content…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland mayor opposes spending tax dollars to keep the Raiders ProFootballTalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://mweb.cbssports.com/…/rolling-stones-mick-jagger-on-s…

SPANOS ARE YOU LISTENING?!?!?

ONLY Rams belong in Los Angeles!

An Economist Found 80M More for the Chargers Stadium

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/…/nfl-unsure-how-much…/Stan says $500 million relocation fee to relocate to LA? Not a proble_m._

_A judge has scheduled the first hearing on a lawsuit about use of city tax dollars for a new $985 million football stadium downtown. The ultimate outcome will either fast-track financing or cool its progress.

http://www.stltoday.com/…/article_990f3e33-e333-5d83-9d67-a…_


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bob, know one thing every city or stadium is behind Stan's Inglewood in building, financing, governmental red tape and legalities:
1-Oakland and the Raiders: a complete mess. Raiders and the city are $400 million light years apart. Raiders can't moveon their own financially. They have to yield for the Chargers.
2- San Diego and the Chargers: the CSAG just handed it's proposal to the Chargers last week, with the history of San Diego dropping the ball on stadium construction, this could be too little too late, especially this late in the game and the time consuming need for public funding red tape. Chargers need the Raiders to makes Carson work (why do you think the collaboration with the Raiders in the first place)
3- StL: at the city level the lawsuit of dome authority vs the is scheduled to start this Thursday. The land is 63% purchased/controlled the rest needs eminent domain to control. 1/3 of City alderman opposed public financing without a public vote in an open letter. At the state level, the legislators have not signed off on the state's part without legislative or public vote. Kansas part of the state is threatening a filibuster.
4- Carson: remediated is not complete. Still there is $50 million in clean up that will set Carson at least a year behind Inglewood. Both Chargers and a Raiders must commit for it to work so there are more moving parts than a single team the more moving parts the higher chance of something going wrong in two party collaboration especially last minute. Remember, You are talking Raiders, if you think they are a mess on the field, they are even more a mess in their business operations and financials. Charges sure picked the best of the worst to do business with!
5- trademark value: Chargers have almost no trademark value in LA. Raiders have a gangster/bar fight/thug trademark value image. Rams have almost 50 years of clean, corporate friendly goodwill trademark value image in LA.
6- Rams: no land problems, no funding problems, no union issues, no remediation problems, no financing issues, no local public vote needed, and a set date to start construction (December 15) all systems good to go!
Bob, just because all the dogs (Raiders, Chargers, StL, and Carson) are barking in the "NFL to LA media neighborhood except one (Inglewood) that doesn't mean there is something wrong with that one dog! maybe that dog is comfortably and quietly sleeping because he has nothing to worry about.
Stan Kroenke has invested millions in Inglewood and more in reputation, don't think for a minute he is this knee deep in Inglewood without legal cover. THE NFL DOESN'T HAVE FINAL SAY! It's not going to simply pick Carson and tell Stan go back to StL and drink from that poisoned well the rest of your life. That's not Stan Kroenke's MO. Push comes to shove, a federal court will decide this landmark antitrust case.. and we know how much Goodell/NFL love that word. No worries Ramily, Stan got this, let the rest stress bark all they want, LA Rams are on easy street..... so put your feet up grab a cold one and relax.
https://www.facebook.com/losangeles...total_comments=8&comment_tracking={"tn":"R3"}


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bob, know one thing every city or stadium is behind Stan's Inglewood in building, financing, governmental red tape and legalities:
1-Oakland and the Raiders: a complete mess. Raiders and the city are $400 million light years apart. Raiders can't moveon their own financially. They have to yield for the Chargers.
2- San Diego and the Chargers: the CSAG just handed it's proposal to the Chargers last week, with the history of San Diego dropping the ball on stadium construction, this could be too little too late, especially this late in the game and the time consuming need for public funding red tape. Chargers need the Raiders to makes Carson work (why do you think the collaboration with the Raiders in the first place)
3- StL: at the city level the lawsuit of dome authority vs the is scheduled to start this Thursday. The land is 63% purchased/controlled the rest needs eminent domain to control. 1/3 of City alderman opposed public financing without a public vote in an open letter. At the state level, the legislators have not signed off on the state's part without legislative or public vote. Kansas part of the state is threatening a filibuster.
4- Carson: remediated is not complete. Still there is $50 million in clean up that will set Carson at least a year behind Inglewood. Both Chargers and a Raiders must commit for it to work so there are more moving parts than a single team the more moving parts the higher chance of something going wrong in two party collaboration especially last minute. Remember, You are talking Raiders, if you think they are a mess on the field, they are even more a mess in their business operations and financials. Charges sure picked the best of the worst to do business with!
5- trademark value: Chargers have almost no trademark value in LA. Raiders have a gangster/bar fight/thug trademark value image. Rams have almost 50 years of clean, corporate friendly goodwill trademark value image in LA.
6- Rams: no land problems, no funding problems, no union issues, no remediation problems, no financing issues, no local public vote needed, and a set date to start construction (December 15) all systems good to go!
Bob, just because all the dogs (Raiders, Chargers, StL, and Carson) are barking in the "NFL to LA media neighborhood except one (Inglewood) that doesn't mean there is something wrong with that one dog! maybe that dog is comfortably and quietly sleeping because he has nothing to worry about.
Stan Kroenke has invested millions in Inglewood and more in reputation, don't think for a minute he is this knee deep in Inglewood without legal cover. THE NFL DOESN'T HAVE FINAL SAY! It's not going to simply pick Carson and tell Stan go back to StL and drink from that poisoned well the rest of your life. That's not Stan Kroenke's MO. Push comes to shove, a federal court will decide this landmark antitrust case.. and we know how much Goodell/NFL love that word. No worries Ramily, Stan got this, let the rest stress bark all they want, LA Rams are on easy street..... so put your feet up grab a cold one and relax.


Bob, about 20 years ago I went to buy a new car. There was a new company, Acura, that was receiving fantastic reviews. At the time, it was a highly sought after car, they were having a hard time keeping them in stock. I went to the dealership and there was only one salesman. I went to talk to him and he just said, "I'll be here when you're done looking." I asked, "Aren't you supposed to try to sell me a car?" And he replied, and this is an exact quote, "I'm not really needed. These cars sell themselves."

Now, why did I tell you that story? Because if a product is so good it sells itself, you don't need a salesman. You don't need to prove or justify your product. You only need a salesman if you know your product won't sell otherwise. After hearing that, I just have two words: Carmen Policy. The very fact that the Carson project had to hire a salesman tells you that their product needs help. Has the Inglewood project hired a salesman? No...Stan has just stoically moved forward since day 1. No salesman needed.

Yes, Carmen Policy is a snakeoil salesman. He was part of a ownership under Eddie DeBartolo that circumvented the Salary Cap to keep the Niners on top and eventually it caught up to them and he moved on to Cleveland. And Cleveland has done exactly what? Then Carmen disappeared because nobody wanted him in their front office. He was growing wine in Northern California until now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

amen to that.

Noticed a few negative comments from a former regular on here at BBTLAR and not sure why. Nobody has put out bullshit here at BBTLAR. In fact everything BBTLAR has said for the last few years has reinforced the fact that Stan Kroenke intends to bring the Rams back to LA. The only people saying Carson is anything are those who stand to benefit from it. Namely Fabiani and his mouth piece Carmen Policy. The consensus has been and will be that the Inglewood stadium is the lead horse in this relocation scenario. Most of the media including Bob Costas of NBC and KMOX in St Louis have stated as much. Even the NFL Networks which is the league's network has stated as much. Not sure where all the sudden some individuals here think Carson is legit. Its not.

No self made billionaire undertakes a $2.2 billion project and takes it to this point without legal cover. If you look at Stan history of business dealings, he is not shy of court rooms. Stan can get up right now and go, independent of anything the NFLdoes or which stadium they pick. NFL can't stop him building his stadium development or stop him physically from moving. They can control his share of revenue sharing or try to strip him of his team (both will also end up in court) Either way the NFL is not bigger than federal antitrust laws no matter what NFL believes is right or wrong. So if neither side backs down a judge will decide in NFL vs Kroenke if antitrust laws allow Stan to relocate. I love how many people in StL forget we have a great legal system and think the NFL is responsible for drafting the U.S. Constitution and can do whatever it wants without legal review or challenge!

Antitrust is a dirty word in the NFL (read also Al David vs NFL 1982)


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This just in...looks like they STILL won't have financing in place by deadline:

http://www.stltoday.com/…/article_002550c1-d100-5480-b531-9…

Mo. legislators sue Nixon to stop state stadium funding News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland Raiders Not on the Way Out YetOakland Raiders Not on the Way Out of Town Just Yet




San Antonio is too late and I think the media affiliated with the NFL is only focusing more on Carson due to the fact that the owner of the Rams is trying to make an Al Davis type of move. They don't like outlaws or mavericks that do things their way. Carson is not happening and I still say it with confidence.


The Oakland Raiders is to deny them a move to L.A., and force them to choose to stay in Oakland or go to San Antonio. Having said that, the San Antonio scenario will never happen IMHO, so with luck, and a lot of leftover animosity, the Raiders will be forced to stay in Oakland, or ask for a handout at Levi.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I hear a fat lady singing in st Louis.lol

Legislators sue Nixon calling stadium cash illegal News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

James T. Butts It s our hope that we ll get a team Mighty1090AM


----------



## LA RAM FAN

not looking good in dogpatch USA.hee hee

Legislators sue Nixon calling stadium cash illegal News

Missouri lawmakers file lawsuit against Governor Jay Nixon over St. Louis Rams stadium money

A New Blocking Scheme Legislators File Lawsuit That Could Shut Down Proposed NFL Stadium in St. Louis - St. Louis Magazine

A new blocking scheme legislators file that could shut down proposed NFL stadium in st Louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Did you ever think that Stan Kroenke opened his wallet to a $2.2 billion project without legal cover? You think a billionaire developer just start investing heavily into land, political contributions, union contracts, and permits without a legal review? I love how some in StL think the NFL ultimately will just pick a stadium and if Carson, tell Stan "go back to your market and be quiet" really? Not so fast! If Stan Kroenke was Al Davis he would have gone rogue and said "makeme" with a Stone Cold Steve Austin two hand gesture!! But Kroenke is no Davis, he believes he has a reasonable case out of StL and wants to be neighborly with his fellow owners, notice him following league procedures. If, however, Goodell wants to play hard ball in LA don't expect Kroenke to nod his head and go quietly, Stan is no stranger to a court room, you can read if you want some of his prior legal escapades. Just like a mega development needs top notch architects, logistics, connections, and financing, it also needs legal cover from top notch lawyers experts in their field at the federal, State, county, and city level (county not needed anymore) At the federal level, Stan will not watch millions be wasted in investment and personal reputation if top notch antitrust lawyers didn't say "you're good Stan" Do you think the recent StL city and the more serious Missouri state lawsuits are a surprise to Stan & legal team? No they are not! All of the city, county, and state legal analysts/review is under "looking good Stan" already in Kroenke's left pocket. So from all the colorful names Stan Kroenke is being called no now a days, from StL, please don't call him an idiot. You look like idiots calling him an idiot with every passing day. Nice legal team there Stan!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Latest update in San Diego.....

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/…/chargers-san-diego-…/

San Diego and the Chargers Prepare for Negotiations - Bolts From The Blue


----------



## LA RAM FAN

st  Louis missed another deadline.hee hee

St Louis Rams Stadium Proposal A developing project - Ramblin Fan - A St. Louis Rams Fan Site - News Blogs Opinion and more.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Which NFL teams will win over Roger Goodell in Los Angeles relocation derby 

Poll Where will the Raiders end up The Sacramento Bee


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bill McClellan Lawsuit Really Bad News For Proposed St. Louis Stadium insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

final nail in the coffin for st lou?

Bill McClellan Lawsuit Really Bad News For Proposed St. Louis Stadium insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

With NFL s decision on L.A. looming every local delay or misstep becomes more pronounced The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Market assessments coming to St. Louis - St. Louis Rams Blog - ESPN


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis Rams Inching Closer To Los Angeles Relocation As Gov. Nixon's Stadium Plan Comes Under Fire.

http://www.hngn.com/…/nfl-news-san-diego-chargers-city-offi…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL NEWS San Diego Chargers Negotiating New Stadium St. Louis Rams Inching Closer To Los Angeles Relocation As Gov. Nixon s Stadium Plan Comes Under Fire Sports Headlines Global News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Which NFL teams will win over Roger Goodell in Los Angeles relocation derby


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RAMS STADIUM Lawsuit hearing postponed because judge under the weather Lawsuit hearing postponed because judge under the weather - The Telegraph - thetelegraph.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh poor bernie.

Bernie Does Carson plan have edge on Inglewood Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Did you ever think that Stan Kroenke opened his wallet to a $2.2 billion project without legal cover? You think a billionaire developer just start investing heavily into land, political contributions, union contracts, and permits without a legal review? I love how some in StL think the NFL ultimately will just pick a stadium and if Carson, tell Stan "go back to your market and be quiet" really? Not so fast! If Stan Kroenke was Al Davis he would have gone rogue and said "makeme" with a Stone Cold Steve Austin two hand gesture!! But Kroenke is no Davis, he believes he has a reasonable case out of StL and wants to be neighborly with his fellow owners, notice him following league procedures. If, however, Goodell wants to play hard ball in LA don't expect Kroenke to nod his head and go quietly, Stan is no stranger to a court room, you can read if you want some of his prior legal escapades. Just like a mega development needs top notch architects, logistics, connections, and financing, it also needs legal cover from top notch lawyers experts in their field at the federal, State, county, and city level (county not needed anymore) At the federal level, Stan will not watch millions be wasted in investment and personal reputation if top notch antitrust lawyers didn't say "you're good Stan" Do you think the recent StL city and the more serious Missouri state lawsuits are a surprise to Stan & legal team? No they are not! All of the city, county, and state legal analysts/review is under "looking good Stan" already in Kroenke's left pocket. So from all the colorful names Stan Kroenke is being called no now a days, from StL, please don't call him an idiot. You look like idiots calling him an idiot with every passing day. Nice legal team there Stan!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Raiders pushed the NFL out of Los Angeles and returned to Oakland! There is no way that they should be allowed to even think about relocating to Los Angeles.

amen to that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> RAMS STADIUM Lawsuit hearing postponed because judge under the weather Lawsuit hearing postponed because judge under the weather - The Telegraph - thetelegraph.com


st louis sports writer bill mcclellan-lawsuit means st louis stadium plan is finished.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

From my understanding, from what the league and Grubman has said publicly there is a time frame fast approaching where all proposed stadium offers have to have their ducks in a row and the financing has to be solid. We have heard that it is considered St Louis plan is solid because of the financing but is it? When they are being sued over the legality of the extending the bonds for an additiona 250 million is it really solid. Doesn't sound like it to me. We hear very little about the Inglewood stadium because its all buttoned up and they are just in the process of obtaining proper permits locally for the construction. Financing is in place and the land and the project is otherwise approved. As for Carson, they still face 50 million dollars worth of clean up from what we have been told before they can even consider beginning construction. And for that reason they would not be open for business in 2018 like Inglewood can be. This is important in regards to the Super Bowl for 2020.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I like.Make perfect sense to me.

My take:

Rams are good as gone from St. Louis. Kroenke has not once this entire time done or said anything that shows he's interested in staying. The stadium plan is unraveling in front of them and ultimately the owner of the team will do what they want to do. St. Louis had their opportunity to keep the team locked in the city and they lost that chance. If Kroenke is investing in a new stadium, follow the money.

Chargers figure out a solution to keep team in San Diego. It's too important of a market and a semi-regular Super Bowl destination to lose. The Spanos family wants to stay there if possible.

The relocation fees for the Rams will be used, along with help from the NFL and Mark Davis selling some of his stake in the team, to build a new stadium that likely will be part of the coliseum city project.

Until this all happens though, they have to make the Carson project seem viable. ESPN builds up drama for the league since it's the offseason and there's not much to talk about.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Great listen on the breakdown of the lawsuits in stl.http://www.ktrs.com/stltodays-david-hunn-breaks-down-nfl-s…/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Owner Mark Davis Talks Stadium with ESPN

one thing is, this article says the league could block the rams from moving IF, IF st louis comes up with a finance plan that looks like it will work. so, now it looks like they can't, so whole basis of the article is now wrong. stan can say he has no stadium plan in st louis and I want to move

Interesting discussion by Fred Roggin today. He handicaps the chances of the various outcomes this way:
Better than 50% San Diego hangs on to the Chargers
35% Oakland keeps the Raiders
5% St. Louis keeps the Rams
95% Inglewood Stadium
5% Carson Stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Rose Bowl appears to be one step closer being a choice for the Rams temporary home.

http://www.pasadenastarnews.com/…/judges-side-against-lawsu…



Editorial The governor s arrogant tactics may doom the stadium project News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Which NFL teams will win over Roger Goodell in Los Angeles relocation derby 

NFL NEWS San Diego Chargers Negotiating New Stadium St. Louis Rams Inching Closer To Los Angeles Relocation As Gov. Nixon s Stadium Plan Comes Under Fire Sports Headlines Global News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

he Senate's GOP Leader Ron Richard, R-Joplin, was blunt about the chances. Richard responded "zero" when asked to rate the chances on a scale of one to ten.

State funding for NFL stadium faces resistance in legislature - Pulaski County Mirror Missouri News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Press Box 1 06 15 insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife The Press Box with Frank Cusumano presented by Lindenwood University - Weekdays from 10A-12P on CBS Sports 920


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bernie What are Rams fans supposed to do now Sports

can’t comprehend what the next seven or eight months will be like for sales and marketing staff at Rams Park. Good luck with the ticket campaign. Have fun trying to line up corporate sponsors. Better wear some earplugs when you solicit financial support for Kroenke’s franchise.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hollywood glitz set to lure St Louis Rams back home to Los Angeles - NFL - US Sport - The Independent

NFL teams often use L.A. to get better deals to stay where they are - LA Times

Bring Back the Rams losangelesrams Twitter


----------



## LA RAM FAN

seriously Peacock is living in fantasy world where the NFL can force an owner to stay in city that wants out.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BWB Why Rams Ticket Sales Are Down


----------



## LA RAM FAN

DM Rossi - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook

DM Rossi - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

From NBC4.....

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/…/hollywood-park-racetrack-imp…

From ABC7.....

http://abc7.com/…/crews-implode-grandstand-at-holly…/758078/

From KTLA....

http://ktla.com/…/demolition-crew-uses-explosives-to-bring…/

From KCBS/KCAL.....

http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/…/crews-implode-historic-ho…/

HP grandstand demolition coverage from PFT.....

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/…/inglewood-effort-pr…/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

More evidence of the smokescreen that is Carson....http://www.voiceofsandiego.org/…/why-were-suing-the-city-

the STL RAMS no more.the boys are headed back.we'll explain at the beats 980 now.

The story was credited to a reliable NFL source, on numerous occasions. It was swept away as damage control by the NFL. Both Zelasko and Walker stand by their report.

Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - Chris Baskerville Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

We re Suing the City of Carson for Chargers Stadium Docs


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Race track demolished to make room for Los Angeles stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Michael Dias - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook

Is there ANY town more corrupt, than StL???

http://www.bizjournals.com/…/troubled-developer-is-assembli…

This article is a hoot!

More to come regarding the Carson/Chargers/Raiders/NFL communications that apparently never existed.http://www.fieldofschemes.com/…/carson-officials-on-charge…/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Judges side against lawsuit filed by Rose Bowl neighbors opposed to NFL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Editorial The governor s arrogant tactics may doom the stadium project News

Davis heart is in Oaklandhttp://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/…/june-21-looms-as-ke…/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

well said.


You don’t know what you’re talking about. If I want amenities I’ll stay home. Give the players bells and whistles with an amazing training facility and locker rooms, etc. I’m probably the only one here posting with actual skin in the game as a season ticket holder and I can tell you I want exactly what he proposed. Sure, I’d love wi-fi and a few extra cell towers to make it easier to meet up with my buddies and post the occasional pic from my phone, but I don’t want a fancy concourse with craft beer and fancy food trucks. I want a great GAME experience. I want an environment where opposing teams are intimidated like Seattle. I want the visitor to want to warm up on the 20 yard line instead of near us in the Black Hole because they are intimidated or because they know we will make it so loud they can’t easily go through their walkthrough. I want no more than 60,000 seats because I want the value of my ticket to mean something when the Raiders right the ship. I don’t care about hosting Super Bowls. Let Santa Clara do that. Oakland will get a lot of financial benefit from people staying in hotels for Super Bowls 20 miles away without all the cost. I love tailgating at Raiders games. It is one of the best experiences in all the NFL (and I’ve been to 20+ stadiums for games). We need a good field, quality facilities for players, and seats. That’s it.

Someone said it the other day – in Oakland, we’d prefer to play a game in a field with headlights on. We don’t want comfy…we want spartan. I don’t care if my seat is super comfy – this isn’t baseball – I stand for most of the game. I don’t want tons of fancy concession stands…I want bathrooms and concourses wide enough to easily reach them at halftime.

The big criticism in Santa Clara is that is it too corporate. Same in Dallas. There isn’t a home field advantage because it is so expensive you get a bunch of rich guys with Sculpin and their spoiled brat 4 year olds who don’t actually cheer and create a great football environment. I want seats pointed at the field and places I can get Bud/Coors light and where I can feel like I helped my team by disrupting the opposing offense with noise. If I want a comfy seat and craft beer a stadium can never do that better than my couch, which is 500 miles from the stadium. I pay to fly up from Southern California for every game – so if I wanna be comfy with tons of bells & whistles I’ll simply stay home and save my $.

Know this – Mark Davis knows a LOT more about the Raiders and their fans than you ever will. He said exactly what most of us fans wanted to hear with regard to the stadium. The city and county do need to chip in because they do stand to benefit economically via jobs and taxes and all the other events the stadium can hold.


97

12



learysdisciples says:May 30, 2015 3:03 PM


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this guy nailed it on the carson project.

That is absolutely hilarious. Robles is so far over his head in this whole game, it's comical. Every time he's on the radio, he constantly bashes the Inglewood project. Kind of funny that you never hear Inglewood Mayor James T. Butts going on the radio and bashing Carson. Robles clearly knows that the Carson proposal is on the verge of being eliminated, and has no idea how to handle the rejection publicly.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Who Really Controls the Chargers Future in San Diego NBC 7 San Diego

what a bad memory that was.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I like that last paragraph.

Collision course Three NFL teams interested in L.A. Solution requires flexibility

could be possible.

Rams moving to Inglewood: 100%. The narrative has not changed since January 5th announcement of building Inglewood. All systems go. StL is ankle deep in lawsuits and knee deep in running out of time.
2- Chargers moving to LA: 75%. Spanos' heart is in San Diego but with a history of deals falling through between him and the city, Spanos will rather risk moving to LA, then risk giving up the LA market once and for all to a determined Kroenke. Get ready, the Fabiani spin circusis about to start.
3- Raiders staying in Oakland: 90% Davis wants to stay, so bad that he has shown his cards to the media. He keeps singing the "I need $400 million" to the NFL and is willing to settle for bare minimum stadium.
What will happen:
Davis knows he will not have LA because the NFL wants only two teams in Southern California and one stadium. The Chargers are in and the Rams will move. However the LA move will be expensive to Spanos and Kroenke. Look for $200 to $300 million heading to The Raiders in relocation fees from the Chargers and the Rams to keep them in Oakland. Spanos and Kroenke will compromise and figure out a time table to move ultimate together in Inglewood.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fred Roggin on where and when we ll see a new Chargers stadium Mighty1090AM

St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke was on hand when the grandstands at Hollywood Park in Inglewood, Calif., were demolished to pave the way for an NFL stadium. "


http://www.sportsworldnews.com/…/rams-relocation-update-hol…

man what an idiot.

Stadium consultant says all 5 parties in NFL to LA are moving forward in exactly the right way The Beast 980


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ross Tucker Football Podcast - RTFP 245 Save Our Bolts Listen via Stitcher Radio On Demand

Save Our Bolts on Jonathan Owens Podcast Save Our Bolts


----------



## LA RAM FAN

@DailyNewsVinny: "Kroenke will argue the lease clause St. Louis agreed to upon luring the Rams from Southern California 20 years ago – and ultimately reneged on – means he is a free agent not bound to any specific market. He’ll also argue the Rams, with all their L.A. history and ready-made fan base, offer the NFL the best chance to succeed in L.A."

Collision course Three NFL teams interested in L.A. Solution requires flexibility

Well since last month vinny , The San Diego Chargers began stadium talks with the San Diego new stadium task force and I'm sure that Spanos will quit the leverage game and take the new stadium proposal . Now when this happens , the Raiders are out of any chance of moving to Carson because Goldman Sachs , who is suppose to be financing this whole deal , wants two teams in Carson , not one . So the Oakland Raiders got a new training facility , and without any where to go now , they'll stay and hope that a new stadium deal is in the near future . The North Riverfront stadium proposal in St Louis will be tied up in the courts for months to come . The Carson stadium proposal is under alot of scrutiny because although all of these plans and agreements being made looks fine on paper , nothing is being documented . The crafty land deal also made by Carson for the stadium site is also under suspicion.

And 2 days ago , Stan Kroenke's Inglewood stadium project had entered it's final stage of preparations to begin construction by the implosion of the old Holly Park race track grandstand .

So what is this ' Collision Course ' your talking about ... ? The only collision course I see here is your foot in your mouth .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

@Eric_Schmitt: “Well, there hasn’t really been a proposal put forward in the legislature, which is really interesting about this whole thing. Anytime you are talking about taxpayer money, it deserves a lot of scrutiny.”

State Sen. Eric Schmitt says he can’t make a decision on public funding for the stadium until there’s an actualfinancing
	
package presented for consideration.

Lawmakers Concerned About Public Funding for New Stadium CBS St. Louis


there is definitely a difference between LA Raider fans and Oakland Raider fans. We stood with Oakland fans protesting at the NFL Owners Meeting last month in San Francisco, and they are welcoming all Rams fans to come up in August for the preseason opener! It's going to be a great day, be there!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

A Way to keep St. Louis involved in NFL to Los Angeles saga The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore

Officials Tight-Lipped After First Chargers Stadium Meeting KPBS


The only real obstacle is money and how much debt that the teams can carry. The NFL will overlook anything they want except debt levels. They did just increase it for borrowing for stadium development. but how do you use a stadium that know one wantsto own as collateral. The Rams have an owner that has the net worth to relocate the Rams on his own and he doesn't have to rely on the help of the NFL to get a stadium built. The Chargers and Raiders need the assistance from the NFL and others to be able to build a stadium which puts them in a weaker position.


STEVE MASON.
just say it vinnie.The Rams are coming back to LA.stop with the chargers/raiders BS.kroneke and Inglewood are happening.


Will an NFL team play in Los Angeles by 2016 - NFL Videos


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Missed deadline means no St. Louis stadium vote this summer - KFVS12 News Weather Cape Girardeau Carbondale Poplar Bluff

Posted? "Recent developments have shown that the St Louis stadium project has “missed the deadline to get a measure on the August Ballot” as stated by ‘The Associated Press’, meaning that the residents of St Louis will not vote on using tax money to fund the riverfront stadium as early as the stadium project team would’ve liked. This delay could set the date of this vote as far back as November.

Moreover, the board that runs the Edward Jones Dome is suing the development team for this new stadium in state-court, about using tax-payers money to fund this stadium, delaying the progress even further for Peacock and Blitz, and could potentially end to this development, using terms like ‘illegal’ and ‘overly broad’".


14 Questions for Lawmakers Suing Over the St. Louis NFL Stadium - 101Sports.com

This guy is a joke. I am just a fan and I could solidly answer every question to the point that he is embarrassed in just a matter of seconds, off the top of my head. Where has he been that he seriously does not have any idea of the answers to his own lame questions?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Judge removes himself from St. Louis stadium funding lawsuit News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis Rams Modify Support Contracts To Coincide With Relocation Deadline - Turf Show Times

Rams contracts hint at relocation - St. Louis Business Journal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

GovJayNixon tries to put the best possible spin on the lawsuit and the STL stadium situation. After all, it's only his legacy that's on the line.

Raw Missouri Gov. Jay Nixon on new stadium proposal future of - KMOV.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wake up Boring NFL stadium LA talks finally get interesting NFL Sporting News


----------



## KissMy

Relocating to Los Angeles could cost Rams half a billion dollars

It will cost Kroenke $2.5 Billion to Build a stadium in LA & move the Rams there. If St. Louis gets their deal together it will be a much greater return on investment for Kroenke to keep the Rams in St. Louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Love the comment by the lady newscaster here-Im not going to go see them,they're leaving.

ticket sales reflect that as well with a 20% drop off for season tickets.

Rams Head Coach Jeff Fisher addresses upcoming season plans FOX2now.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Next Monday the San Diego Chargers and the mayor of San Diego Kevin Faulconer will negotiate and discuss a potential new stadium deal in San Diego over a proposed 65,000 seat football stadium for the Chargers. We should upload an article about this.

David Hunn Talks Latest on St. Louis Stadium Lawsuits Situation insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams

Mason and Ireland hr 2 - ESPN Los Angeles


ust read this from an article about nick foles and how much they like him.
"The players who spoke on Thursday said the possibility the franchise might move to Los Angeles at some point is not on their minds.

''Right now I'm here and that's all I worry about,'' Foles said. ''That's all out of our control.''

Fisher coached the Houston Oilers when they moved to Tennessee and said he'd rather not be apprised of developments.

''It's been my opinion really from the start that when all this stuff started happening I'm better off probably not knowing the specifics,'' the coach said. ''That way, when someone asks me I can say I don't know.

''That way, I can say I'm telling the truth.'' it sounds to me like fisher probably knows something but is acting like sgt shultz, "I know nothing!"

awesome.
FordEver Frank Jr. Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers accused of sabotaging new stadium negotiations - CBS News 8 - San Diego CA News Station - KFMB Channel 8

that sums it up.
Are There Any Chargers Fans In Los Angeles NBC 7 San Diego

Well kiddies, I read that the next round of meetings between the Chargers and CSAG are scheduled for Monday, and that Spanos is bringing his banker from Goldman Sachs, and his attorney that specializes in ballot initiatives and land use cases. Sounds as if he might be a little more serious about the SD stadium deal than previously reported.#larams

Really getting tired of all the nonsense about the Chargers and LA. The NFL has to realize there isn't a charger fan base in Los Angeles. There are no Charger fans here. The Chargers will not work here,. Rebranding the Chargers will not work here. It would be a marketing and attendance disaster. And while there may be Raider fans here in Los Angeles, they are also a marketing disaster. They will sell Z-E-R-O corporate sponsorships,. They will not generate any corporate revenue. The brand is a disaster. The NFL has to know this


----------



## LA RAM FAN

In court resident urges St. Louis stadium planners to win my vote News

June 25, is when a oral hearing on the RSA's lawsuit and the city ordinance and the decision will either fast track stadium progress or if the lawsuit fails will stop stadium progress.

Carmen Policy NFL Owners Want L.A. Teams To Be Equal Partners - SportsBusiness Daily SportsBusiness Journal SportsBusiness Daily Global

Bullshit!! The NFL can NOT tell an owner how to run his team and mandate who will also play in the stadium and force another team/owner on Stan.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Owners to meet in August for further L.A. discussion ProFootballTalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Next Monday the San Diego Chargers and the mayor of San Diego Kevin Faulconer will negotiate and discuss a potential new stadium deal in San Diego over a proposed 65,000 seat football stadium for the Chargers. We should upload an article about this.
> 
> David Hunn Talks Latest on St. Louis Stadium Lawsuits Situation insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams
> 
> Mason and Ireland hr 2 - ESPN Los Angeles
> 
> 
> ust read this from an article about nick foles and how much they like him.
> "The players who spoke on Thursday said the possibility the franchise might move to Los Angeles at some point is not on their minds.
> 
> ''Right now I'm here and that's all I worry about,'' Foles said. ''That's all out of our control.''
> 
> Fisher coached the Houston Oilers when they moved to Tennessee and said he'd rather not be apprised of developments.
> 
> ''It's been my opinion really from the start that when all this stuff started happening I'm better off probably not knowing the specifics,'' the coach said. ''That way, when someone asks me I can say I don't know.
> 
> ''That way, I can say I'm telling the truth.'' it sounds to me like fisher probably knows something but is acting like sgt shultz, "I know nothing!"
> 
> awesome.
> FordEver Frank Jr. Facebook




chances on Raiders coming back to LA discussed.not happening will go to san antonio if nothing worked out.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Missouri gov to legislator suing over Rams You liked your team s pointless subsidy you should be OK with mine Field of Schemes

Vincent Bonsignore on NFL meeting on team to LA response to CSAG s report Mighty1090AM


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis fans claim that they are supporting the Rams great, with numerous posts that claim the dome is 85% full. Well, according toNFL.com, the attendance for last year's home opener (EJD) against the Vikings was 55,919. That sounds good, right? Well, here is a fan post from last year's game. This sounds more like the dome is being filled up with the fans from the other teams.

Honestly,after watching a game,I was thinking I was in Minnesota.

Eric Geller - Photos from Eric Geller s post Facebook

Eric Geller - Photos from Eric Geller s post Facebook

It was great being there with BBTLAR. So many people came up to me saying they can't wait to have the LA Rams back. Even two Cardinals fans said they wanted the LA Rams back. Two Cardinals fans in StL gear telling me they want the LA Rams back. True story!
https://www.facebook.com/egeller/po...total_comments=4&comment_tracking={"tn":"R0"}


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bernie Nixon puts his trust in Goodell Sports

Eric Geller - Timeline Photos Facebook

Political maneuverings marring talks between Chargers San Diego ProFootballTalk

The Beast 980 on Twitter Because many have asked here are some quotes from our interview with Frank Cusumano earlier podcasted later today http t.co YeGsnGRx2b


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers vs. San Diego The Tipping Point - Bolts From The Blue


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Tuck Rule - Raiders Podcast

San Diego s NFL Stadium Dream Counts on Munis for Chargers Home - Bloomberg Business

San Diego Mayor proposes 2015 vote for Chargers stadium - Bolts From The Blue

St. Louis Should Brace For the Inevitable With Rams Move - GET MORE SPORTS

Narek Navoyan - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

New Chargers Stadium Could Make Ballot NBC 7 San Diego

Don t indulge the fantasy that Rams may remain in St. Louis News

Nixon MO Senate Won t Provide Money For New Rams Stadium KRCU

San Diego makes move in stadium game UTSanDiego.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Taxpayer tab on Rams stadium plan in St. Louis reaches 3M


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA Sportscaster Jeanne Zelasko Talks Rams Future Kroenke s Interest in 2022 World Cup insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams


Could San Diego petition NFL for more time on stadium plan The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

San Diego to hold special election on Chargers stadium in December - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL panel meets with backers of Carson Inglewood stadium proposals - LA Times

Rams to L.A., Chargers 80% in SD, 20% as tenants in Inglewood, Raiders stay in Oakland.

The best solution for the NFL is to not alienate 2 markets (Oakland & San Diego) for the sake of a small failed market in STL. The NFL will likely choose to use the relocation fee to help solve the Stadium financing of SD & Oakland.

I believe that the NFL has been aggressively pushing the "2 team" theory as a way to retain use of the leverage that Los Angeles has provided for the past twenty years. I do not, for a minute, think that the NFL owners think it wise to experiment in LA with 2 mediocre teams. Stan has the team, the property, and the business acumen to be the NFL's dream-owner in LA. His team has MASSIVE history here, and it is a public relations dream to promote a 50th season in LA, along with the re-establishment of the sport in the entertainment capital of the WORLD. I have ZERO doubts that the Rams are returning. None. Those of you who do doubt it will see soon enough.

There's only going to be 2 teams in SoCal ...

I happen to think there will be one team in Los Angeles, one in San Diego, one in San Francisco, and one in Oakland, as God and Nature intended. I think those days were great days for the NFL, and the NFL has taken a beating lately. They could do worse than to go classic. It's what California deserves. The natural balance.#larams#truecalifornia

with the two home team design of Kroenke's new Inglewood stadium, the NFL will be able to continue to use the LA threat.

he carson plan is not even funded and will have to go through a maze of environmental studies being on a landfill...plus all the future settling issues would make it seem that this site will be a money pit...sorta like my house.

All the people who have evaluated these scenarios say that if you're going to have two teams in the market, you can't let one have an established base and start over the other," Policy said." So Mr. Policy isn't that the exact situation with the Chargers and the Raiders.

Policy is too stupid to realize that if the Raiders and Chargers moved here, that the Raider fans would overwhelm the place.

I read an article that said the Rams were willing to help the Chargers and Raiders secure funding in their own markets. I wonder what that is based off of. As soon as I find it again I will post it. Maybe a huge chunk of relocation fee goes to SD or something.
CAME FROM VINNIE.

Carson will not happen, they will need public money. Will not happen, Owners of both teams are using site, to get their stadium in their city. After this year, they will not have a chance, when the NFL decides on the Return of the LA RAMS!


Beebe: Glad you have finally accepted it. But you also forgot everyone in STL is a hick. Lol.
I got nothing against STL other than I do see ironies. Thomas Sularski is correct! The very rules and regulations that some people in STL are screaming shouldmake it impossible for the Rams to leave STL, are the same rules and regulations that were ignored and let them move to STL.
As you can see from this group, most LA football fans don't want the city to get two NFL teams, they would rather just have the Rams. I'm just guessing, but if STL was offered two NFL teams instead of the Rams, they would jump on it!
Is it ironic that STL insisted Georgia Frontiere sell 30% or 40% of the team to local STL businessman Stan Kroenke believing with that kind of pull, Kroenke would keep the Rams in STL. As minority owner, he probably wanted the team to stay in STL. When he became the majority owner, his priorities changed.
STL feels cheated and used. LA felt the same way in 1995. Difference is in LA we had 2 idiot owners to deal with: Al Davis and Frontiere! We lost two teams in a matter of months and no one enforced any relocation rules for us.


Kroenke attends as NFL committee on LA meets Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

VINNIE HAS FINALLY COME OVER FROM THE DARK SIDE.lol

The thinking is clear.the NFL has 1 shot to get it right in LA.and thats the Rams in inglewood while also helping chargers and raiders.

rams declined comment but thinking is clear.their site and long history in los angeles are keys insuring a successful return to LA.

rams also stressing being willing participants helping chargers and raiders secure financially beneficial new stadiums and features.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LATimesFarmer: "Pending league approval — which could come by year's end — Kroenke intends to begin construction in December on a complex that includes a stadium, a performance-arts theater and a massive area of housing and retail space."

NFL panel meets with backers of Carson Inglewood stadium proposals - LA Times

Chargers and Raiders are AFC West division RIVALS, and obviously both in the AFC conference.... that stadium's plans better include a jail and it's own police force....how could this joke even get this far.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"Sponsorship dollars are likely one reason Kroenke has shown significant interest in moving the Rams to Los Angeles, where the organization could more than double its local revenue with sponsorships including a massive stadium naming rights contract...For Kroenke, a new stadium in L.A. would likely garner more than $20 million annually for naming rights."

St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke s soccer club Arsenal FC of the English Premier League soars in value - St. Louis Business Journal


Audio The Beast 980

I heard it....I love the fact the he said St. Louis is trying to reach out to the Rams but it's falling on deaf ears! Love it!

When the Vote happens FOR 1 STADIUM as the NFL Said ONLY 1 Will be... If INGLEWOOD and Stans Stadium... Spanos will have LOST EVERYTHING PERIOD!!! That includes the Votes to Block Stan... because Stan OWNS INGLEWOOD LAND... Not the City or anyone else NOT DEAN SPANOS..... Yes on Stans Inglewood Stadium means 1 Carson is DEAD and so are the Blocked Votes for rams relocation
https://www.facebook.com/losangeles...total_comments=20&comment_tracking={"tn":"R"}


----------



## LA RAM FAN

VINNIE HAS OVER FROM THE DARKSIDE.

The Rams declined comment, but their thinking seems clear: They are selling their site and their long history in Los Angeles as the keys to insure a successful return to Los Angeles, while also being willing participants in helping the Chargers and Raiders secure financially beneficial new stadiums and futures.

With a ready-made fan base in L.A., the financial might of a multi-billionaire owner and an extravagant stadium on a site Los Angeles fans are familiar with, the Rams are pushing their plan as NFL’s best bet for a successful re-entry into the second-biggest market in the country after a 20-year absence.


Rams Raiders Chargers pitch proposals to bring back NFL to L.A.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Fast Lane - 101Sports.com


Attorney Chet Pleban on Gov. Nixon Lawsuit Could Pose Timeline Problem for St. Louis Stadium insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams


Roxanne Burket - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bernie thinks the six members of the LA Opportunities committee will give STL a fair shake... it's nice that they will have the opportunity to present their case that LA never did.

FYI, of the six members of the "Los Angeles Opportuities" Committee, two of them (Kraft, Richardson) voted AGAINST the Rams moving to STL, three of them (Hunt, Rooney, Mara) are sons of owners who voted AGAINST the Rams moving to STL in the first vote.

(* in the second and final vote, Kraft, Richardson, Hunt voted to let GR move the Rams, while Dan Rooney and Wellington Mara remained NO votes to the end)

The last, McNair, was not in the NFL at the time, but was awarded his Houston franchise over LA in the 1999 expansion.

Here's the real story. The NFL would burn 2 historically great NFL cities (San Diego & Oakland) by approving Carson. Stan has the votes to block Carson. STL has already failed as a NFL market. No corporate support or hometown fan support for the team.The NFL can use the relocation fee to help finance new stadiums in 2 distressed cities (San Diego & Oakland) by approving Inglewood.

Inglewood kills 3 birds with one stone. LA is made whole by restoring the Rams. SD & Oak keep their teams. That's the best solution for league stability.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Audio The Beast 980



NFL panel meets with backers of Carson Inglewood stadium proposals - LA Times

Attorney Chet Pleban on Gov. Nixon Lawsuit Could Pose Timeline Problem for St. Louis Stadium insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kevin Singh Facebook

LA RAMS mentioned on SANFORD AND SON episode.


hee hee.
Bernie Miklasz Gets Riled Up About the Rams Potential Move Back to LA Audio Rams News Now


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.utsandiego.com/…/chargers-stadium-election-dela…/More daydreaming from SD writers that the NFL would not allow an NFL team to move to LA in 2016 just to give the Chargers 1 more year to get their stadium issue resolved . . .. It aint gonna happen folks . . . Yall have had 15 years to get your issue resolved_._


_Petition The San Diego Chargers We are requesting that Mark Fabiani be removed from stadium negotiations with the City and County of San Diego Change.org_


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis Rams players coaches seek to ignore relocation rumors - NFL Nation - ESPN



Look at how things were affordable in the 70s when the Rams were in Los Angeles.
Antenna TV - Timeline Photos Facebook



NFL to get serious soon about temporary home in L.A.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I LIKE.

My answer to Bernie the Brain's latest article "is StL getting a fair shake from the NFL"
You are a sport writer Bernie (sneezing bullshit) you know the world "fair" is relative. But what makes you disingenuous is that you know the full story (I hope) and you are writing just to please the only delusional, hard core, stubborn, StL Rams fans with IQs less than 82 and common sense less than 0 left who still think the Rams are staying AKA LTRISTL. I understand you need your paycheck from the StL DP what I don't understand is how you put your head on a pillow and sleep! Here, this is fair sir: To uprooted the LA Rams from LA after 48 years, YOU StL sweetened the lease agreement so much so to attract them to include a binding clause in the 30 year lease that their new home, EJD must be top tier in the NFL! That is something YOU StL agreed to provide to the Rams during the duration of the lease until 2024 without any out of pocket to the owner! Are we fair so far? Kroenke took that same lease agreement and rightfully asked the city to update the EJD at $700 million to abide with his lease terms to top tier the dome. YOU StL refused. YOU StL agree to go to arbitration, and YOU StL lost. YOU StL still chose not to upgrade, which broke the lease and started all this mess of relocation. YOU StL waited until the last minute, while you knew Stan was exploring LA to put a stadium proposal that still has incomplete financing and land acquisition with two pending lawsuits! ARE WE STILL FAIR SIR? If with a business miracle you were able to have your stadium shove and finance ready in the next two months (August 11 special owner's meeting) YOU StL are now asking Stan Kroenke to use $450 million of his money in return for a non-top tier stadium at Riverfront!! Should I remind you sir, Stan was in a lease YOU StL agreed to until 2024 to top tier EJD at NO COST TO OWNER!!and now you want him to pay $450 million for a non-top tier?????? Here is a better question to ask sir: IS KROEKE GETTING A FAIR SHAKE FROM STL? Now YOU StL know why a local son, who helped bring you the Rams is gettin outta dodge!! YOU StL screwed up another NFL team and then you # me with‪#‎STLNFL‬?? Get the fuck outta here.........
Watch this end up on LTRISTL with name calling and no critical thinking counter argument (the usual)


----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy gold from joe buck.lol

Buck still has hope that NFL stays in St. Louis Sports

City fires back at Dome authority says can t build new stadium News

LA Daily News Vinny Bonsignore on Latest LA Stadium Developments insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mark Holguin II Facebook

ESPN talking on Rams.


Rams Owner Meets with NFL Committee on L.A. Football HomeTownDailyNews.com


pure BS article on raiders joining rams.
NFL Wisely Clears More of Path for Raiders Rams to Move to L.A. - RantSports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

GREAT ARTICLE.

Chargers vs. San Diego The Tipping Point - Bolts From The Blue


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert thread^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams players coaches not worrying about possible move to LA FOX Sports

Bernie Can STL be the next Cleveland in NFL Sports
funny.

BS from the st louis media as always.they are so much in denial/

Gov. Jay Nixon s Stadium Misdirection Play - St. Louis Magazine

How valuable is your home team Medium

I'm banned from the ktrisl page, but it amazes me how any of them keep beating the drum about NFL bylaws requiring majority voting for the team to move. Have these people never heard of anti trust law and the legal precedent that exists from the Raiders moving to Oakland? The NFL can't stop the Rams or Kroenke. The best they can do is embrace it. Stan's team is worth more to him in LA than STL. He's moving for the money, and I'm fine with that.

First it's just an announcement. There's so far no funding, the legal hurdles haven't been cleared and they don't control 100% of the land. The other factor is that in order for the NFL to approve any stadium proposal the lease and revenues splits must be completed. Stadium construction is still a long way off, "early 2017".
YEP.

St Louis has a 300 million dollar shortfall. Can't just make that money up. Inglewood is fully funded.
YEP.

drivel from shane grey as always.

Gray 5 Topics on Rams Future in St. Louis insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch ALERT!!^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great article here.

On the NFL’s status with the L.A. market: “I think you’re going to see one -- if not two – teams in L.A. next season. The teams will begin construction, but also play in a temporary venue, because it’s hard to say, ‘Hey, we’re moving to L.A. We’re building a new stadium. But we’re going to stay here for the next two seasons.’ That’s a very tough sell. ... You’ve got the Inglewood site that is shovel ready. It’s much further ahead than any other site. ... Carson is a viable site, but Inglewood is ahead because you could literally start tomorrow.”

49ers Jed York Anticipates At Least One NFL Team Playing In L.A. For 16 Season - SportsBusiness Daily SportsBusiness Journal SportsBusiness Daily Global

NOT SO GREAT article.

NFL s return to L.A. in 2016 has become inevitable ProFootballTalk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this guy is a clown.


Six Reasons to Believe the Rams Will Stay in St. Louis - 101Sports.com


Interesting comment from Fred Roggin today. He alluded to Stl being a dead market, and probably only a 1 team market. Said he got this info about a week ago, which is right about the time those market surveys were released. They can say that Chargers & Raiders need a new stadium more than the Rams do, but it appears the Rams need a new market more than the other 2. Which is more important? Seems pretty logical to me.

HE NAILED IT.


RAMS NOT INTERESTED IN ST LOUIS.
Andre Jeanbart - Andre Jeanbart s Photos Facebook


http://www.insidestl.com/…/Tuesdays-Show-Audio--Lousy-With-…Ray hartmann seg 2


UH OH.

Lawmakers say Nixon is accountable for stadium financing plan News


Alex Carr on Twitter VeniceMase LAIreland The Patriots of baseball http t.co KBBBB6yp3v


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^troll bitch ALERT!!^^^^


----------



## Stan Fan

9/11 inside job said:


> man when they left they should have changed their name to st least SAINT LOUIS "LAMBS" that at LEAST has a ring to it.saint luis rams is the most retarded name for a football team.arizona cardinals is right up there with them the facts they dont even migrate there.
> 
> I will be constanty updating this thread with new information,this has been known since 2012 it was going to happen so for now,I'll just post a few videos form the past to get everyone started with for the weekend,football can FINALLY be fun for me again.I lost interest in the NFL when my team,the TREU rams,the LA RAMS,moved away.
> 
> I think you'll find all these videos interesting.



The position of the NFL is that the league owns the rights to the Los Angeles territory. To move a club requires a 2/3 vote of the owners, and until the LA market vacancy is replaced with a club, any team desiring to move to another city, must go to Los Angeles. That is why Oakland can't play the San Antonio card off against city leaders, neither can St.Louis, threatening to leave for new stadium or concessions. I don't know what St.Louis' attendance figures are, but low attendance isn't exactly a reason for a team to move. 

All the clubs share the league television revenues with the big market teams in New York, Washington, Dallas, Philadelphia, Chicago, Houston carrying the small market teams. If that wasn't so, the legendary Green Bay Packers would have left decades ago for greener (no pun intended) pastures. One of the lowest teams attendance wise is located in Jacksonville where they tarp off Alltel Stadium down to 62,000 seats (it can hold 80,000 for the Gator Bowl and the annual Florida - Georgia game there). Jags don't even come close to hitting the 62,000 - ever, but they have no intention of moving. 

The key to the LA market must be a stadium, if they had one, that was up to NFL standards, some owner would have moved there ages ago. But, the heart of the matter was that someone would move there because of the huge population (ignoring the fact the city turned its back on the NFL, twice), and play a couple of years in the antiquated LA Coliseum, in a dangerous neighborhood. No owner would buy that deal, and LA only recently voted on a referendum to possibly build a football stadium in Inglewood. End of Raiders moving there. I will believe the new stadium when construction starts there. 

Whatever the St.Louis owner is up to regarding the Rams, their movement back to Los Angeles isn't a given. The Chargers (the team the league would love to have move up to LA), are negotiating for a new stadium. Rams ownership isn't even speaking to St.Louis officials. My guess is a football stadium in Inglewood just might be a pipe dream, and the Rams will remain in St.Louis and not be  back in LA in 2016 or 2017. "If you build it they will come" - but Los Angeles hasn't managed to build it since the Rams left originally, and wouldn't want to be a Ram fan forced to go to the Coliseum to see them play. Matter of fact, if that was the case, doubt St.Louis ownership could get the necessary votes to move.


----------



## Stan Fan

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna know how one gets to be a paid shill for the internet.
> 
> Links?
> 
> 
> 
> theres a bunch of them that have penetrated this site,rightwinger happens to be one of them.ask him. although he would only lie to you and not tell you the truth and never give you an honest answer.He has no interest in facts or truth so it would be a miracle if any of these government paid shills like him ever actually spilled the beans and told you the truth about it.lol.
> 
> btw,sticking to the topic here,loyal bush dupe antiquity,if i didnt know any better,i would think that HE actually lives in saint louis and is a rams fan the way he posts because his behaviour I would expect out of a fan in saint louis in denial that they are going to lose their team.I run into THEM all the time at this LA RAM site i post at.
> 
> they have NO IDEA WHATSOEVER WHY the Rams left LA in the first place.the majority of them. When you point out to them the facts that attendance at the dome in saint louis is ranked almost dead last in attendance there ranking 31st out of the 32 teams they evade those facts either accusing you of being a liar or when they acknowledge it,they quickly change the subject saying the rams moving back to LA would be a bad idea saying they moved out of LA in the first place because of poor attendance.
> 
> Huggy even YOU as a seahawk fan,know thats not true,that attendance had nothing to do with it.that attendance was not an issue there.i know that for a fact,i have many aquintances that live in LA who were season ticket holders there all the way up till their final season there till they left.
> 
> those games were ALWAYS packed there. You know as well as I do that the ONLY reason they left LA was that evil bitch owner was a showgirl from saint louis who did not respect her husbands wishes to keep them in LA. you point out those facts to that troll seahawk fan and instead of admitting he is wrong and cluless,he'll go and say some stupid shit like-LA has been trying to get a team forever,its not going to happen,stop being negative.
> 
> you shouldl be embarrassed to have him as a fellow seahawk fan. I know i would.  not only that,he is ALSO clueless about WHY  the raiders and chargers left LA in the first place as well.
> 
> the chargers were there for one year and left for san diego because they could not compete with the rams to have quality attendance numbers that one year they were there so they BOLTED,no pun intended.
> 
> the faiders when they left,it was no surprise to LA folks because everybody knew al davis was just going to be there briefly till he got the stadium deal he wanted in oakland so when he moved them back,it was no surprise to LA folks at all.the older ones anyways.
> 
> where when the Rams left it was a major shocker to everybody.Nobody believed that was going to happen because they had been there forever with a long history of over  50 years.everybody figured the NFL would never allow that for them to leave the second biggest market in the NFL for some second rate has been city. the NFL owners initially voted against the move but then caved in  and approved it only AFTER  the bitch threatened to move them.
> 
> I bring up to him cold hard FACTS that the rams in LA have a HUGE following there which guarantees it will be packed so its a win /win situation for stan if he moves them back where its nothing but a lose/ lose situation if he stays in the least valued stadium in america.i even spelled it out to him dummies style the NFL has been trying to get a team back in LA for at LEAST  10 YEARS NOW.
> 
> Logic and common sense doesnt seem to register with him though even though i mentioned as well that the rams will be free agents free to leave saint louis after this season if they so desire.
> 
> Lets see,stan makes the purchase of that land near the lakers stadium,the rams can leave saint louis after this year,they are ranked 31st out of 32 teams in attendance which changes instantly if they move back to LA,the value of an NFL franchise is four times what its worth in LA than in saint louis,the owners have been trying to get a team back in LA for  at least 10 years now,yet he actually believes Stan Kronke will stay in saint louis and lose out on billions of dollars he could make from the move to LA next year deciding NOT to move there next year to stay in that dump in saint louis.comedy gold.you got to love it.what a troll who cant think for himself.
Click to expand...


Can understand your passion regarding the possibility of the Rams returning to Los Angeles. The NFL owners were not paying any attention in the past, and let owners dictate how the league was organized, where the teams played, and to move at will, whenever they thought they had greener pastures.

The great tradition of the Baltimore Colts ended forever when Irsay packed the team up at midnight, and disappeared without permission and resurfaced in, of all cities, Indianapolis. Irsay has held up that city a couple of times since for new stadiums also if I remember correctly.

Al Davis went to court and beat the NFL to move out of Oakland to Los Angeles, than, after winning a Super Bowl, moved that team out of LA back to Oakland. The feared silver & black haven't been competitive since. 

Art Modell in Cleveland, one of the cheapest owners ever, for years tried to hold up the city for a new football stadium. Not saying that the old "mistake on the lake" Cleveland Municipal wasn't a dump, but the place had seating for 84,000 and the Browns used to sell it out routinely, whoever was in town. Modell mortgaged the money year after year, and when the city father's were not buying it anymore, he up and moved them to Baltimore, ending the run of one of the NFL's greatest franchises. And in Baltimore? All they did was win a Super Bowl quickly - one that should have been Cleveland's.

Not sure about Ram attendance, used to live in Los Angeles, only saw one Ram game there. Always was a stadium issue, as the Coliseum isn't up to NFL standard's. How well they drew in Anaheim, when they moved into essentially a baseball stadium, don't remember. 

Than there were the Houston Oilers, 5th largest city in the country, playing in the 52,000 seat Astrodome, with the great moniker of "The House Of Pain" abandoning Texas for, of all places, tiny Nasvhille, Tennessee. That club also got to a Super Bowl, 1999 I believe, and lost by a yard on the final play to - the St.Louis Rams with Kurt Warner. The New England Patriots began their great run of Super Bowl appearances by beating the Rams on a final play FG the next season.

In the cases of Cleveland and Houston, they got back expansion teams - not the same as the originals. Baltimore got Cleveland's team, and continues to be a force. St.Louis got Los Angeles' Rams, and due to inadequate stadium facilities, the owner moved them, right after her husband's death. No expansion team has ever been considered for Los Angeles.

At some point, the NFL owner's wised up. No way does Los Angeles, Baltimore, Cleveland and Houston lost NFL franchises, long established and profitable to the likes of St.Louis, Indianapolis and Nashville. I watched the videos, seems the headlines and rhetoric don't match. The Rams owner bought 60-acres in Inglewood, a tough neighborhood, but not as tough as where the Coliseum is located, and Inglewood's politicians have promised to build a stadium there. You don't build a quality NFL stadium in 1-2 years, anywhere. Even the Army Corps of Engineers or Halliburton couldn't pull that off. To me, appears to be wishful thinking on Ram fans part. 

What also is required, and this is something nobody seems to post about, is no team may relocate in the current NFL, and no expansion franchises are going to be issued, for at least 8-10 years, unless the vacant Los Angeles territory is filled first. Rumors of small market teams that might be considering it over the past 8-10 years were Jacksonville, where attendance is as bad as in St.Louis; New Orleans, losing half of their population to Hurricane Katrina, and playing in a dump called the Superdome, where the lights went out during the Super Bowl; Buffalo, where the late owner Ralph Wilson passed away at 96, but the Bills got local ownership, deep pockets, that owner also owns the Buffalo Sabres NHL club, and yes, St.Louis, a baseball town, which has lost three professional teams in its history - baseball - St.Louis Browns; NFL football - St.Louis Cardinals; NBA basketball - St.Louis Hawks. Plus their hockey franchise, the St.Louis Blues came close to being contracted about 20-years ago when they were owned by the dawg food company. 

I understand fans desire to have the Rams return to Los Angeles, but what about Ram fans in St.Louis, working to get a new stadium? Is the league going to let them move when a new stadium is in the works or being negotiated? Rams owner isn't even speaking to the government officials there who are trying to build a new stadium. If they let him leave, with a poor team to boot, it will be three years before the team arrives on the West Coast. Unless they are stupid enough, and no team has considered it, to play in the LA Coliseum. Right now the owners and the league commish are satisfied with the current status of the league. All that has been done is the St.Louis Rams owner, a real estate mogel, has purchased a 60-acre parking lot in Inglewood. The odds of that remaining a parking lot, or becoming a Super Wal Mart or mega-shopping mall, very good. Odds of a mega expense NFL stadium going up there? Questionable. St.Louis is a lot like Portland, Oregon or Salt Lake City. A one sport town when it comes to professional sports. 

As to a Super Bowl being played in Los Angeles in 2018 as the wishful thinking reporter in one of the video's reported, highly unlikely. Miami, which has hosted 11 of them, has their stadium (Sun-Life) undergoing a multi-billion dollar renovation, simply because Goodell took them off of the Super Bowl host list, the same way he did San Diego, for stadium reasons. Two best party cities in the country - he gives the game to - - - Tampa - - - odds are they won't even wake up over there long enough to remember the game is being played in their tiny (66,000 seat) stadium, Raymond James. BTW, appears the Tampa Rays AL East franchise stands a very good chance of moving to Montreal at the end of their lease in St.Petersburg. Again, attendance and stadium issues.........luck to LA, but I don't really think all the excitement being displayed is going to come to pass. Odds are the NFL eventually dumps an expansion team in there. Football has been out of the City of Angels too long.............


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Political infighting could cast Carson in poor light in NFL stadium race - LA Times


st louis they violated the terms of the league agreement.where san diego,they have not negotiated in good faith there so the mayor can sit down and explain to the NFL fabiani is full of hot air saying we are ready to go with stadium.they cannot even communicate with the chargers.fabiani called mayor a liar so the NFL will make chargers negotiate.

they are the big dog in san diego,but if they move to LA,they wont be that big dog anymore.best to stay in sd.

Fred Roggin Fabiani is stalling to prevent Inglewood from starting construction Mighty1090AM



San Diego advisor Chargers were never at the table - LA Times

yep.


This is all just a reminder of how LA has been used and abused by teams wanting to leverage deals in their cities. The Chargers don't want to be in LA. If they really did they would have worked out a deal with AEG or Roski. The Chargers have a solid fan base in San Diego which spreads well into OC and counties north. IF they put a winning, championship contending team on the field, even if the Rams come to LA, they will be fine. The Rams alone in LA, playing in a stadium built for two only helps maintain this LA leverage threat with the entire league going forward. I think the league is better off with The Rams only in LA with the continued threat of a second team moving. The Chargers are better off solidifying their San Diego situation, focusing on putting a winning team on the field to compete for OC and inland empire fans. LA proper DOES NOT WANT THE CHARGERS! Not only that, but if the Chargers fuck up the RAMS return to their rightful home, LA fans will do nothing but resent them bitterly. -- "Stay out of Malibu, Lebowski!"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.insidestl.com/…/Tuesdays-Show-Audio--Lousy-With-…Ray hartmann seg 2

Could U-T s new owner steal Chargers for L.A. San Diego Reader

gets interesting at 3 min mark.

Audio The Beast 980

Today jeannie zelasko said that ucla had been contacted by kroenke's people to see if they r interested in moving games to inglewood. Rose bowl lease expires in 2018.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams L.A. popularity makes for natural practice partner for Cowboys - Dallas Cowboys Blog - ESPN

carson a mess.lol


fabiani such a shit.

Fabiani LA far more lucrative Faulconer not capable of managing stadium issue - 10News.com KGTV ABC10 San Diego


NFL in Los Angeles Latest News Rumors and Speculation on Potential Move Bleacher Report


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## Papageorgio

Yeah, hand job said that the Rams would be in LA this fall! 

He said the Rams owner would tell the other NFL teams in June and move them. He said this just a couple months ago. 

It looks like hand job just gave himself a hand job.


----------



## Papageorgio

When are the Seahawks going undefeated?  that is hilarious, that was hand jobs worst prediction.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sometimes the truth hurts.

Is STL an NFL city Rams Exec VP Kevin Demoff isn t sure - Rams Roundup - Mobile Adv


They have refused to give us one single document responsive to our request. They appear to be operating as if the stadium authority is a private business.”

Dome authority refuses to release stadium records St. Louis resident sues News

See, I have said it from the beginning: SD and Oak have NOTHING. They dont have the $$$, nor do they have the legal precedent on their sides. Kroenke is the only owner of the 3 to have a breach of the lease in his market. Oak is year to year, and SD actually has to break their lease to leave. This whole thing is restraint of trade on a GRAND level. I hope that Kroenke lets them have it with both barrels.#larams

hopefully this keeps the chargers in SD.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

L.A. doesn t love Chargers Fabiani UTSanDiego.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The more I hear about how the Chargers are doing this, the shadier it seems.

For all the insistence of St. Louis fans that the good faith clause in the guidelines should force the Rams to stay, it really seems San Diego has a better argument there. Their FIRST proposal was better than St. Louis', and San Diego has never broken a core promise made to the team.



Ten Questions Mark Fabiani Doesn t Want To Answer - Bolts From The Blue


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^ hand job wanking off again^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


More wanking by hand job troll. The poor idiot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## Papageorgio

Lol! See, I told you he has nothing to back up his shit, hand job is a total troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

Yesterday the Coliseum City investor Floyd Kephart Speaks to Fred Roggin (980 the Beast in LA.) About Recently Submitted Financial Plan for Coliseum City Project (New Raiders Stadium)


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^
> 
> Yesterday the Coliseum City investor Floyd Kephart Speaks to Fred Roggin (980 the Beast in LA.) About Recently Submitted Financial Plan for Coliseum City Project (New Raiders Stadium)



I didn't say the Raiders would be in LA in 2016 if ever. Why do you make shit up hand job. 

I said two teams would land up in LA, either the Chargers, Raiders or Rams. I don't care if they all relocate or none relocate. I'll follow the Raiders wherever they go.

I know two things, last fall you said the Rams would be playing in LA in 2015, which you are WRONG! 

The second thing is, a couple months ago you claim the Rams would move without the leagues approval and would announce it at the last NFL owners meeting, which again you are WRONG!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

Gray 5 Topics on Rams Future in St. Louis insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams

this one poster nailed it when he talked about shanes article above.great article shane,thanks for the laugh.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

@RayHartmann: "Here's the precedent I don't think the NFL wants to set: (St. Louis) walked away from upgrading the Edward Jones Dome, now it's going to help us two years later? (St. Louis) had a deal, we had a contract walked away from it. We walked away... People should've known this is coming."

St. Louis Magazine s Ray Hartmann In-Studio for Discussion on Stadium Rams Future insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams

st louis sportswriter Harmann on the other hand,is the only one from the area with any grasp of logic and common sense.

This article is Spot on! I know Ray Hartman is a Debbie Downer, but he is completely on point with this article. Stl Had their chance to comply with the lease. They chose to roll the dice and they got Burned

best info I have read about the Rams since all this started. Kroenke has more money than everyone in Missouri, except his walmart relatives. Let him build it himself.

exactly.well said.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^whiney little bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Finally, He hits right on the Head ! St Louis had their chances and walked away from It. Clearly, Mr Kronenke has done his homework and knows, Just like the NFL, That its about Selling Suites , not about the Attendance , and the Money making machine is in LA, Not St Louis ..


They don't listen to Hartmann because they're too deep in denial, but this is what I've been saying all along. St. Louis is trying to break their promise (which they strangely insist has just gone away) and force the Rams to take lesser terms by playing the relocation guidelines so they can't leave.

In what sane world would any NFL owner vote for that? That's a precedent that could bite ANY of them if cities could break their promises and teams could do nothing about it.

yep.the smartest guy in st louis.


Chargers gone Keep calm carry on UTSanDiego.com Mobile


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^whiney little bitch Alert!^^^^

Lol!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Anyone know when the market assessments will be released to the public? I would love to read them. I think they are the biggest piece in this whole thing. There is no way the NFL would try to force one of their franchises to stay in a dead corporate market ( public money or not). I just don't see how there could be much corporate money left for the Rams after the Cardinals and Blues get theirs. Come on home boys !

very good point.

Big day for Raiders future in Oakland but big questions remain The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^whiney little bitch Alert!^^^^

Lol!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^whiney little bitch Alert!^^^^

Lol!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stan Fan said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> man when they left they should have changed their name to st least SAINT LOUIS "LAMBS" that at LEAST has a ring to it.saint luis rams is the most retarded name for a football team.arizona cardinals is right up there with them the facts they dont even migrate there.
> 
> I will be constanty updating this thread with new information,this has been known since 2012 it was going to happen so for now,I'll just post a few videos form the past to get everyone started with for the weekend,football can FINALLY be fun for me again.I lost interest in the NFL when my team,the TREU rams,the LA RAMS,moved away.
> 
> I think you'll find all these videos interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The position of the NFL is that the league owns the rights to the Los Angeles territory. To move a club requires a 2/3 vote of the owners, and until the LA market vacancy is replaced with a club, any team desiring to move to another city, must go to Los Angeles. That is why Oakland can't play the San Antonio card off against city leaders, neither can St.Louis, threatening to leave for new stadium or concessions. I don't know what St.Louis' attendance figures are, but low attendance isn't exactly a reason for a team to move.
> 
> All the clubs share the league television revenues with the big market teams in New York, Washington, Dallas, Philadelphia, Chicago, Houston carrying the small market teams. If that wasn't so, the legendary Green Bay Packers would have left decades ago for greener (no pun intended) pastures. One of the lowest teams attendance wise is located in Jacksonville where they tarp off Alltel Stadium down to 62,000 seats (it can hold 80,000 for the Gator Bowl and the annual Florida - Georgia game there). Jags don't even come close to hitting the 62,000 - ever, but they have no intention of moving.
> 
> The key to the LA market must be a stadium, if they had one, that was up to NFL standards, some owner would have moved there ages ago. But, the heart of the matter was that someone would move there because of the huge population (ignoring the fact the city turned its back on the NFL, twice), and play a couple of years in the antiquated LA Coliseum, in a dangerous neighborhood. No owner would buy that deal, and LA only recently voted on a referendum to possibly build a football stadium in Inglewood. End of Raiders moving there. I will believe the new stadium when construction starts there.
> 
> Whatever the St.Louis owner is up to regarding the Rams, their movement back to Los Angeles isn't a given. The Chargers (the team the league would love to have move up to LA), are negotiating for a new stadium. Rams ownership isn't even speaking to St.Louis officials. My guess is a football stadium in Inglewood just might be a pipe dream, and the Rams will remain in St.Louis and not be  back in LA in 2016 or 2017. "If you build it they will come" - but Los Angeles hasn't managed to build it since the Rams left originally, and wouldn't want to be a Ram fan forced to go to the Coliseum to see them play. Matter of fact, if that was the case, doubt St.Louis ownership could get the necessary votes to move.
Click to expand...


You guessed wrong.,think again. just the opposite. a new stadium happening in st louis is a pipe dream..

You are correct that the Chargers are the team they would like to have but they would be in violation of NFL relocation rules if they tried to move.I see you understand that the NFL will never allow the Raiders back,your one of the very few here that understand that.

That  is what makes the Rams situation so unique over the Raiders and Charger is the Raiders and Chargers have all kinds of obstacles and hurdles they would have to clear if they tried to move that the Rams have none of.

you mentioned you will believe the new stadium when construction starts there.will guess what? the stadium that Kroneke is paying for out of his own pocket to build an NFL stadium,they are set for construction in december this year.The city of Inglewood already has the date circled at the end  of december to start the construction of the stadium they are planning to have ready built by 2018.so it will only be a few months before you start believing.

they did not demo the hollywood park to build a shopping mall there recently.


Racetrack demolished in California to make way for Rams owner s new stadium FOX2now.com

If you are correct that Oakland  cannot play the san antonio card that is great news for the fans of Oakland to keep the Raiders because  LA is not an option for them contrary to what the media reports which means they are staying..The owners are sore at the davis family for suing them to move and the city does not want them there so they will get no corporate sponsorship there so Raiders to LA is not even a discussion.

That is why Kroneke will get the 2/3 votes to move them there because the owners did not want them to leave in the first place,they initially voted against it back then and only changed their votes once the bitch owner threatened to sue the NFL to move them.

Inglewood mayor James Butts has met with Kroneke many times last year and has said Kroneke has told him he is intent on moving them there.the NFL badly wants a team there and the Rams have honored their lease agreement with the city in their contract under previous ownership signed 20 years ago.

the city of st louis however did not honor their agreement to keep it in the top third tier of stadiums so he can legally move them in a court of law  without the owners votes but it wont come down to that when they vote on it later this year. attendance has nothing to do with the Rams being able to move,you are correct about that.

HOWEVER, what IS the deciding factor in why they get to leave is  the Rams  honored their agreement with the city in their lease,they city  did not honoer their agreement.It would be the same as if you rented an apartment and in your agreement in the lease,the landlord was required to keep your apartment furnished in top condition as long as you stayed there for the years you agreed to. you honor the agreement upholding your end of the bargain,but your landlord did not.you can legally give your landlord the finger and leave.

Thats why I dont think the chargers will be able to leave because they have not negotiated in good faith with their city as required by NFL rules,the Rams HAVE.

people will mention that he is not returning phone calls so he is not negotiating in good faith with them.all nonsense.he did everything the city required the rams to do in the original terms of the agreement,the city did not honor their end of the deal and they are now backpeddling trying to make it look like kroneke is the bad guy here for THEIR incompetence so he is not required to return their phone calls.


The key to the LA market must be a stadium, if they had one, that was up to NFL standards, some owner would have moved there ages ago. But, the heart of the matter was that someone would move there because of the huge population (ignoring the fact the city turned its back on the NFL, twice), and play a couple of years in the antiquated LA Coliseum, in a dangerous neighborhood. No owner would buy that deal, and LA only recently voted on a referendum to possibly build a football stadium in Inglewood. End of Raiders moving there. I will believe the new stadium when construction starts there.

Yes end of RAIDERS moving to LA but not Rams.Kroneke is the one building the stadium.The LA coliseum and rose bowl have both said either the chargers or rams can play there for the next couple years starting next year while the construction of the stadium begins this year.they have said the raiders are not welcomed there and wont be allowed.they dont want them so end of story that the Raiders will ever be allowed to come to LA again. chargers on the other hand? I am not so sure about because they are pushing for two teams.will see what happens on that front.

Rams will get the neccessary votes to move,no problem there as far as that is concerned.the NFL badly wants a team in LA.they want an owner with deep pockets to be that team.kroneke is the man.. they would like the chargers as their preferable choice as you said,but they have no legal grounds to move there like the Rams do.

the Rams upheld their end of the deal in the lease agreement,the chargers however,have not negotiated in good faith to stay in their city as required by NFL rules.Rams have so I think that will prevent the chargers from leaving is my hunch.

you mentioned that its a pipe dream for the Rams to be in LA in a couple years.On the contrary-
Its just the opposite here,your wayyyyyyyy off target that LA is a pipe dream.its a pipe dream for st louis to have a new stadium,they are so bankrupt there MILLIONS in debt trying to pay off the current stadium they play in,they dont have the funds to even build a new one that they want kronke to build.you cant put a gun to an owners head and force him to use his own money to stay in a city he does not want to stay in.

the LAMESTREAM media convienetely leaves out that little fact because they know its a done deal and they want to try and cover it up to keep a lid on it.hee hee

matter of fact to prove you are way off target that LA is a pipe dream and its actually a pipe dream that the rams will stay in st louis after this year is spanos point man, PR man mark fabiani even came on fred roggins sports show in LA back in february came on his show and said that the carson project with the chargers and raiders was just a pipe dream,a fantasy.that spanos only made the move because he is 100% convinced Kronke plans to move the Rams to LA.

LA major James Butts was expecting kroneke to move them this year,he had a welcome speech all written out and prepared for the Rams this season but word around town is Kroneke is putting it off one more year to give spanos time to get a new stadium in SD..Once Kronke moves,the threat of LA is not there for spanos anymore.

Oh and when the Rams move to LA,the NFL will just use another city as their new threat for a new stadium.they'll continue to use san antonio as a threat.the vikings used that city for over 10 years as a threat to move for leverage for a new stadium until they got the deal done to have one ready for them next year.

they'll continue to use cities like san antonio for leverage and maybe even London as well.who knows.never can tell with the NFL.

lastly,the chargers,the ones the NFL wants,since they have not negotiated in good faith with the city as required by the NFL and not tried to get anything done with them,the major of SD has done the smart thing and gone to the NFL to present their case to them since the chargers are not working with them.Hopefully the NFL will agree that they have not acted in good faith with the city and they wont allow the move is what I am guessing.we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^whiney little bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stan Fan said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna know how one gets to be a paid shill for the internet.
> 
> Links?
> 
> 
> 
> theres a bunch of them that have penetrated this site,rightwinger happens to be one of them.ask him. although he would only lie to you and not tell you the truth and never give you an honest answer.He has no interest in facts or truth so it would be a miracle if any of these government paid shills like him ever actually spilled the beans and told you the truth about it.lol.
> 
> btw,sticking to the topic here,loyal bush dupe antiquity,if i didnt know any better,i would think that HE actually lives in saint louis and is a rams fan the way he posts because his behaviour I would expect out of a fan in saint louis in denial that they are going to lose their team.I run into THEM all the time at this LA RAM site i post at.
> 
> they have NO IDEA WHATSOEVER WHY the Rams left LA in the first place.the majority of them. When you point out to them the facts that attendance at the dome in saint louis is ranked almost dead last in attendance there ranking 31st out of the 32 teams they evade those facts either accusing you of being a liar or when they acknowledge it,they quickly change the subject saying the rams moving back to LA would be a bad idea saying they moved out of LA in the first place because of poor attendance.
> 
> Huggy even YOU as a seahawk fan,know thats not true,that attendance had nothing to do with it.that attendance was not an issue there.i know that for a fact,i have many aquintances that live in LA who were season ticket holders there all the way up till their final season there till they left.
> 
> those games were ALWAYS packed there. You know as well as I do that the ONLY reason they left LA was that evil bitch owner was a showgirl from saint louis who did not respect her husbands wishes to keep them in LA. you point out those facts to that troll seahawk fan and instead of admitting he is wrong and cluless,he'll go and say some stupid shit like-LA has been trying to get a team forever,its not going to happen,stop being negative.
> 
> you shouldl be embarrassed to have him as a fellow seahawk fan. I know i would.  not only that,he is ALSO clueless about WHY  the raiders and chargers left LA in the first place as well.
> 
> the chargers were there for one year and left for san diego because they could not compete with the rams to have quality attendance numbers that one year they were there so they BOLTED,no pun intended.
> 
> the faiders when they left,it was no surprise to LA folks because everybody knew al davis was just going to be there briefly till he got the stadium deal he wanted in oakland so when he moved them back,it was no surprise to LA folks at all.the older ones anyways.
> 
> where when the Rams left it was a major shocker to everybody.Nobody believed that was going to happen because they had been there forever with a long history of over  50 years.everybody figured the NFL would never allow that for them to leave the second biggest market in the NFL for some second rate has been city. the NFL owners initially voted against the move but then caved in  and approved it only AFTER  the bitch threatened to move them.
> 
> I bring up to him cold hard FACTS that the rams in LA have a HUGE following there which guarantees it will be packed so its a win /win situation for stan if he moves them back where its nothing but a lose/ lose situation if he stays in the least valued stadium in america.i even spelled it out to him dummies style the NFL has been trying to get a team back in LA for at LEAST  10 YEARS NOW.
> 
> Logic and common sense doesnt seem to register with him though even though i mentioned as well that the rams will be free agents free to leave saint louis after this season if they so desire.
> 
> Lets see,stan makes the purchase of that land near the lakers stadium,the rams can leave saint louis after this year,they are ranked 31st out of 32 teams in attendance which changes instantly if they move back to LA,the value of an NFL franchise is four times what its worth in LA than in saint louis,the owners have been trying to get a team back in LA for  at least 10 years now,yet he actually believes Stan Kronke will stay in saint louis and lose out on billions of dollars he could make from the move to LA next year deciding NOT to move there next year to stay in that dump in saint louis.comedy gold.you got to love it.what a troll who cant think for himself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Can understand your passion regarding the possibility of the Rams returning to Los Angeles. The NFL owners were not paying any attention in the past, and let owners dictate how the league was organized, where the teams played, and to move at will, whenever they thought they had greener pastures.
> 
> The great tradition of the Baltimore Colts ended forever when Irsay packed the team up at midnight, and disappeared without permission and resurfaced in, of all cities, Indianapolis. Irsay has held up that city a couple of times since for new stadiums also if I remember correctly.
> 
> Al Davis went to court and beat the NFL to move out of Oakland to Los Angeles, than, after winning a Super Bowl, moved that team out of LA back to Oakland. The feared silver & black haven't been competitive since.
> 
> Art Modell in Cleveland, one of the cheapest owners ever, for years tried to hold up the city for a new football stadium. Not saying that the old "mistake on the lake" Cleveland Municipal wasn't a dump, but the place had seating for 84,000 and the Browns used to sell it out routinely, whoever was in town. Modell mortgaged the money year after year, and when the city father's were not buying it anymore, he up and moved them to Baltimore, ending the run of one of the NFL's greatest franchises. And in Baltimore? All they did was win a Super Bowl quickly - one that should have been Cleveland's.
> 
> Not sure about Ram attendance, used to live in Los Angeles, only saw one Ram game there. Always was a stadium issue, as the Coliseum isn't up to NFL standard's. How well they drew in Anaheim, when they moved into essentially a baseball stadium, don't remember.
> 
> Than there were the Houston Oilers, 5th largest city in the country, playing in the 52,000 seat Astrodome, with the great moniker of "The House Of Pain" abandoning Texas for, of all places, tiny Nasvhille, Tennessee. That club also got to a Super Bowl, 1999 I believe, and lost by a yard on the final play to - the St.Louis Rams with Kurt Warner. The New England Patriots began their great run of Super Bowl appearances by beating the Rams on a final play FG the next season.
> 
> In the cases of Cleveland and Houston, they got back expansion teams - not the same as the originals. Baltimore got Cleveland's team, and continues to be a force. St.Louis got Los Angeles' Rams, and due to inadequate stadium facilities, the owner moved them, right after her husband's death. No expansion team has ever been considered for Los Angeles.
> 
> At some point, the NFL owner's wised up. No way does Los Angeles, Baltimore, Cleveland and Houston lost NFL franchises, long established and profitable to the likes of St.Louis, Indianapolis and Nashville. I watched the videos, seems the headlines and rhetoric don't match. The Rams owner bought 60-acres in Inglewood, a tough neighborhood, but not as tough as where the Coliseum is located, and Inglewood's politicians have promised to build a stadium there. You don't build a quality NFL stadium in 1-2 years, anywhere. Even the Army Corps of Engineers or Halliburton couldn't pull that off. To me, appears to be wishful thinking on Ram fans part.
> 
> What also is required, and this is something nobody seems to post about, is no team may relocate in the current NFL, and no expansion franchises are going to be issued, for at least 8-10 years, unless the vacant Los Angeles territory is filled first. Rumors of small market teams that might be considering it over the past 8-10 years were Jacksonville, where attendance is as bad as in St.Louis; New Orleans, losing half of their population to Hurricane Katrina, and playing in a dump called the Superdome, where the lights went out during the Super Bowl; Buffalo, where the late owner Ralph Wilson passed away at 96, but the Bills got local ownership, deep pockets, that owner also owns the Buffalo Sabres NHL club, and yes, St.Louis, a baseball town, which has lost three professional teams in its history - baseball - St.Louis Browns; NFL football - St.Louis Cardinals; NBA basketball - St.Louis Hawks. Plus their hockey franchise, the St.Louis Blues came close to being contracted about 20-years ago when they were owned by the dawg food company.
> 
> I understand fans desire to have the Rams return to Los Angeles, but what about Ram fans in St.Louis, working to get a new stadium? Is the league going to let them move when a new stadium is in the works or being negotiated? Rams owner isn't even speaking to the government officials there who are trying to build a new stadium. If they let him leave, with a poor team to boot, it will be three years before the team arrives on the West Coast. Unless they are stupid enough, and no team has considered it, to play in the LA Coliseum. Right now the owners and the league commish are satisfied with the current status of the league. All that has been done is the St.Louis Rams owner, a real estate mogel, has purchased a 60-acre parking lot in Inglewood. The odds of that remaining a parking lot, or becoming a Super Wal Mart or mega-shopping mall, very good. Odds of a mega expense NFL stadium going up there? Questionable. St.Louis is a lot like Portland, Oregon or Salt Lake City. A one sport town when it comes to professional sports.
> 
> As to a Super Bowl being played in Los Angeles in 2018 as the wishful thinking reporter in one of the video's reported, highly unlikely. Miami, which has hosted 11 of them, has their stadium (Sun-Life) undergoing a multi-billion dollar renovation, simply because Goodell took them off of the Super Bowl host list, the same way he did San Diego, for stadium reasons. Two best party cities in the country - he gives the game to - - - Tampa - - - odds are they won't even wake up over there long enough to remember the game is being played in their tiny (66,000 seat) stadium, Raymond James. BTW, appears the Tampa Rays AL East franchise stands a very good chance of moving to Montreal at the end of their lease in St.Petersburg. Again, attendance and stadium issues.........luck to LA, but I don't really think all the excitement being displayed is going to come to pass. Odds are the NFL eventually dumps an expansion team in there. Football has been out of the City of Angels too long.............
Click to expand...


Okay you make some good points here but some of your information is incorrect however.

For example,you mentioned that the Raiders have not been competitive since they moved back to Oakland out of LA.That is false.the first five years they were back in Oakland yes,they were not competitive at all however your forgetting that when traiter Al got smart and wisely hired John Gruden, things turned around for them  instantly with Gruden being brilliant to despose Jeff George after one year there understanding and  seeing that George was not the answer and aquired Rich Gannon who took them back to the superbowl for the first time since 1984.other than that though you are correct because they have sucked ever since they lost Gannon to retirement. you could see the impact gannon was having on the team his first year there and how they were going to be good with him

The future however seems to be more promising for them though with the hiring of their new coach Jack Del Rio  and Derrick Carr seems to have what it takes to be a success in the NFL at quarterback which has been a major problem over the years since losing Gannon.Gannon thinks he will do well as well.Plus they had an excellent draft this past off season as they did last year. the last few games of the year last year they started to jell and finally figure out how to win coming on strong at the tail end of the season. Under Jack Del Rio,i think he will change the culture and negative atmosphere around the raiders this season and they might even finish at 500,we shall see.

you are correct that it was always a stadium issue there in LA,it never had anything to with attendance in them leaving.the attendance even in that small dump in anahiem was very impressive actually.wasnt till the last couple years they were there the attendance was bad and that was because they got disgusted with the owner cause she purposely traded away eric dickerson and other player greats so the team would get bad so she could say to the NFL the attendance was bad to justify the move to LA. as you can see from this video here of a game in the early 90's against the eagles,they were supported very well,as you can see,that stadium is packed to the max even in the upper deck.


whats funny is history is repeating itself here because as you said,they left anaheim because of an inadequete stadium which is what they are playing in now,you look at that poorly lit stadium and dump they play in now,and its depressing,it looks like gothem city,its so poorly lit. thats why they are so bad there,nobody wants to sign and play with them in that depressing dump. soon as they move back to LA in tinseltown,that all changes,every free agent in the world will want to come and play there in sunny LA with all the beachs and entertainment there.all the best free agents in the world will want to come and play there like they do with seattle right now.

you are incorrect on the part you mentioned that you dont build a quality stadium anywhere in the country in 1 to 2 years though.The Seattle Seahawks the year they demolished the Kingdome to play outdoors in their new stadium century clink they play in now,they played their next two years in seattles university and used Husky stadium those two years and the Minnesota Vikings are in the process of completing to finish their new stadium to be ready for the 2016 season,they just started construction of their new stadium last year.the Rams will be doing the exact same thing they are doing.The vikings will be playing their second year at the university of minnesota while waiting for their new stadium to open next season.as i mentioned in the past post,the vikings used the threat of moving to san antonio for over ten years for leverage for a new stadium deal.once the Rams move back to LA next year,the NFL will just continue to use them as a threat for other teams to get new stadiums just like the Raiders have.

and like i said,its just wishful thinking on fans in st louis's part that the Rams will stay in st louis after  this year,its a pipe dream they will get a new stadium anytime in the near future because the LAMESTREAM media in their pathetic reporting of it,never bothers to mention the fact they are MILLIONS in debt still trying to pay off the current stadium the edward james dome they are playing in now.they cant even pay that stadium off and will be continuing to for YEARS so they sure as hell wont be able to fund a new stadium.

Oh and there has been a drastic dropoff in season ticket renewals this year,not because of the poor play of the Rams on the field,but because nobody in st louis is convinced they are going to stay after this season.whats even more comical about it though,is the majority of football fans there dont even care if they leave.

where the chargers,they had an increase of 4,000 new season ticket sales and the raiders,they did not have an increase,but they did not have a dropoff either so thats good that they lost no season ticket renewals.they have been just as horrible on the field as the rams are the last ten years plus but unlike the rams,they sold out every game last year because they are loyal and passionate about their team there in Oakland.

as i mentioned.stan kroneke isnt speaking to the officials in st louis because he is not required to do so.He lived up his end of the agreement in the lease the rams signed under previous ownership 20 years ago when they moved there,the city of st louis did not and now they are back peddling trying to make it look like kronke is the bay guy for THEIR incompetence.

thats why i am hopeful that the the NFL will tell the chargers they cannot move because they would be violating NFL relocation rules if they tried to do so because they have not negotiated in good faith with the city as required which is why the major of SD is going to the NFL to present their play because idiot spanos isnt even trying to work with them.

the chargers are locked into a lease agreement with their city where the Rams they have no lease agreement with the city so they are free to leave if they wish and it is well known kronke wants to move them there.

Spanos and Davis have both said they would like to stay in their cities but Kroneke has not said that and his actions indicate the reports are true,that he does not want to stay the fact he has put all his money into Inglewood purchasing something like an additional
120 acres or something like that since the 60 acre purchase they were talking about in those videos yet he has made NO COMMITMENT to putting any money into the new stadium in st louis to fund a new stadium.Logic and common sense dictates and screams he has no intention of wanting to stay.

Oh and the NFL actually has it planned for the superbowl to be played in 2020 season,not 2018.thats why you cant believe anything the media reports. and remember,the reason the last time there was a superbowl played in LA was in 1993 is because it is required for a city to have an NFL team to have an NFL stadium.Thats why Inglewood will be the choice for the new stadium there in LA over carson because Inglewood is miles and light years ahead of carson in their planning and will have the stadium ready by the 2018 season.

carson on the other hand? they are so far behind in their planning with permits and everythign else under the sky they wont have their stadium ready it has been reported,till the 2020 season that its why this carson project is a complete joke and pipe dream same as it is for the rams to have a new stadium in st louis anytime in the near future or to stay there after this season.


Lastly,thanks for taking the time to watch the videos on the first page there.for some unknown crazy reason,many posters here are afraid to watch them.


the first few or so doesnt really give any indication about it but the LAST one in post # 3,common sense and logic with the information they talk about it in it,pretty much proves its a done deal.you should listen to that particular one again. They were the only ones out of that bunch in watching those videos to report the facts how st louis does not have the money to fund a new stadium there in st louis.

as i said before,LA major James Butts who has met with Knoneke many times over the past year has said he had a welcome speech ready to go for them this year,that it was suppose to be this year but again,word around town is kronke put off the move for next year so spanos can still use LA as leverage for a new stadium so kroneke is giving him time to do so.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^extra long whiney bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mason and Ireland hr 3 - ESPN Los Angeles


another sportswriter ignoring facts that the raiders wont be allowed to come back to LA as always.

Clippers logo disappoints. Lakers can learn from Warriors. Rams best for LA - Native Intelligence


Oakland stadium deadline for Raiders home met developer says


----------



## LA RAM FAN

We ll Use Sherman Antitrust Law to Keep Chargers - Times of San Diego

Darnell Freeman - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^long whiney bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^whiney bitch alert^^^^

The reason he is so whiney, because he is so wrong, he predicted the Rams would move this summer and the owner was going to do as he please, without ownership approval! 

Lol! He doesn't have the balls to admit that he was wrong, AGAIN!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

VIDEO Ex-LA Ram Dickerson says playing at LA Coliseum instead of Anaheim would ve made significant difference The Beast 980


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the entertainment begins.lol

Lawsuit over St. Louis ordinance heads to court on Thursday ProFootballTalk


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^whiney little bitch alert^^^^


----------



## Papageorgio

Rams were 1-1 in Super Bowls while in St. Louis, 0-1 while in Los Angeles.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

NFL pursues temporary venues in LA for 2016 season CSN Bay Area

The Rams have a verbal agreement with USC and Coliseum officials, its been like that for over a month.


----------



## Papageorgio

Doesn't change the facts that the only Rams Super Bowl win was as St. Louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Rams have a verbal agreement with USC and Coliseum officials, its been like that for over a month.

Sileo is fed up with stadium talk Mighty1090AM


Start 22:50
Remark at 23:50

http://download.podcast.play.it/.../dS/dT/dR/18STR_3.MP3...

Anybody listen to Fred Roggin today?

He had Tom Brokaw on who is a longtime Los Angeles Rams fan. Tom spoke about his time in Los Angeles and being a season ticket holder on the Rams. Then Fred asked if he know Stan Knoenke and Tom said he did. So Tom says he has spoken to current management about season tickets once the team is back here and apparently somebody in management said "Sure Tom, but we are trying to get back to L.A. first, which we are trying to do"!!


Oakland mayor met with Goodell about new stadium ProFootballTalk
been saying this for ages.
Getting the feeling the folks in Carson are being played to get San Diego and Oakland they’re sweetheart deals


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^Whiney little bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^Whiney little bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Tom Brokaw tells Fred Roggin I d like to see the Rams come back to Los Angeles The Beast 980


9/11 inside job said:


> The Rams have a verbal agreement with USC and Coliseum officials, its been like that for over a month.
> 
> Sileo is fed up with stadium talk Mighty1090AM
> 
> 
> Start 22:50
> Remark at 23:50
> 
> http://download.podcast.play.it/.../dS/dT/dR/18STR_3.MP3...
> 
> Anybody listen to Fred Roggin today?
> 
> He had Tom Brokaw on who is a longtime Los Angeles Rams fan. Tom spoke about his time in Los Angeles and being a season ticket holder on the Rams. Then Fred asked if he know Stan Knoenke and Tom said he did. So Tom says he has spoken to current management about season tickets once the team is back here and apparently somebody in management said "Sure Tom, but we are trying to get back to L.A. first, which we are trying to do"!!
> 
> 
> Oakland mayor met with Goodell about new stadium ProFootballTalk
> been saying this for ages.
> Getting the feeling the folks in Carson are being played to get San Diego and Oakland they’re sweetheart deals





just heard the podcast.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL requests proposals from temporary L.A. venues - NFL.com

his isn't a stadium, but it does suggest that the Spanos family wants to maintain it's roots in San Diego. This is a picture of the Spanos training facility on the UCSD campus.

From Dean Spanos:

Most recently Spanos pledged $500,000 to UC San Diego to support a new Athletic Performance Center. The gift will support the expansion of the existing Alex G. Spanos Training Facility, the Chargers' former training camp home, which will be renamed the Alex G. Spanos Athletic Performance Center. The additional gift raises the value of the family's support of the institution to more than $1.6 million.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams owner Stan Kroenke's proposed project in Inglewood is targeted to be done in 2018,


----------



## LA RAM FAN

man what a stupid article.who would go to a game out there.

NFL considers temporarily moving L.A. team to 27 000-seat stadium ProFootballTalk


----------



## Papageorgio

Hand job has been very busy, nothing new to post, just the same old shit. 

He is still wrong and is trying to cover it up.

Stan won't be moving the Rams to Los Angeles this season.  what a fuckin tard.


----------



## Alex.

"The crux of the Chargers argument why the NFL should let them move to Los Angeles is nine unsuccessful stadium proposals the team has made across San Diego County since 2003, but it’s not clear whether that will do the trick.

From Mission Valley to downtown and from Chula Vista to Oceanside and Escondido, the team’s previous efforts appear to be a compelling case to present NFL officials later this year that the Chargers have met the league’s relocation criteria of exhausting all local options."


Stadium failures key to Chargers L.A. pitch UTSanDiego.com


Should be interesting


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> man when they left they should have changed their name to st least SAINT LOUIS "LAMBS" that at LEAST has a ring to it.saint luis rams is the most retarded name for a football team.arizona cardinals is right up there with them the facts they dont even migrate there.
> 
> I will be constanty updating this thread with new information,this has been known since 2012 it was going to happen so for now,I'll just post a few videos form the past to get everyone started with for the weekend,football can FINALLY be fun for me again.I lost interest in the NFL when my team,the TREU rams,the LA RAMS,moved away.
> 
> I think you'll find all these videos interesting.




This is an exciting move for Ram fans the potential is endless. I would like to see the Rams back in LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> man when they left they should have changed their name to st least SAINT LOUIS "LAMBS" that at LEAST has a ring to it.saint luis rams is the most retarded name for a football team.arizona cardinals is right up there with them the facts they dont even migrate there.
> 
> I will be constanty updating this thread with new information,this has been known since 2012 it was going to happen so for now,I'll just post a few videos form the past to get everyone started with for the weekend,football can FINALLY be fun for me again.I lost interest in the NFL when my team,the TREU rams,the LA RAMS,moved away.
> 
> I think you'll find all these videos interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is an exciting move for Ram fans the potential is endless. I would like to see the Rams back in LA.
Click to expand...


i assume you saw the videos? dont you agree that the last one on post#3 was very informative? that it was pretty obvious from even back then that they are coming back from hearing that video of them reporting it? the others are good but that one really touched on it and really hit the points home. the only thing he was off on is saying LA would have a superbowl in 2018 or 2019.they actually have it planned for them to host it in 2020 once the stadium in inglewood is completed in 2018.

they would have been correct that the Rams would be back in LA this year and Kroneke could have moved them back this year had he wanted to but he is giving spanos more time to get a new stadium in san diego done so he is putting the move off for one more year so spanos can still use LA as leverage.If Kroneke had made the move this year,then spanos loses LA as leverage.I think its safe to say thats what they were discussing with each other when they were seen on the sidelines talking  before the rams/chargers game played in san diego this past year


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Raiders are no longer in the mix to relocate. Story and information will be out soon. As for the Chargers they may be caught in a huge anti trust lawsuit preventing them from relocation. That works great for the Rams moving forward... The Kroenke's are currently in Ca in home buying mode.


Danny, it's great to have you on our side. This whole roller coaster ride has been a pill. Thank God for truth coming out. Am so tired of people twisting information to suit their agenda.







Danny HernandezNo agenda on my end . Louis... I'm familiar with some of the processes not all. I have been connected to this industry for 25 yrs... The NFL and LA are far more advanced in the chess game than the media. and the public know. Great thing is the Rams are almost home.
The Rams have been "clearly ahead" of the other two teams for years now. It was and never will be a race to L. A. Stan K. has controlled the competition and will continue until the Rams are the L.A. RAMS. The NFL may not like it but, it is going to happen. The NFL lost their leverage with the Los Angeles market when Stan bought the property to build his stadium.

Danny is correct The Rams are in b/c its been verbally negotiated a month ago so now us RAM fans need to put our heads together here RAMS are in so whats up ???? its my opinion the NFL is doing this to get deals for Oakland and SD b/c the RAMS r already locked thats why Kroenke is staying quiet these owners are helping each other out.

Yeah, this is all clearly about keeping pressure on Oakland and SD to make deals with the Raiders and Chargers, respectively. The Rams have been locked into the move to LA for months, in my opinion, and the NFL is on-board with this completely, they just haven't said so yet, to help out those other two teams.

It's all just a game, really.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kroenke has said nothing publicly since the matter mushroomed. Yet he’s made clear his commitment to southern California, where the Rams’ value likely trebles.

There is a strong possibility that attendance for the’ Sept. 13 opener will fall short of 40,000 when the defending NFC champion and division rival Seattle Seahawks visit. If the Rams can’t pull ’em in for Pete Carroll, Richard Sherman and Russell Wilson, what’s it going to be like on Oct. 25 against Cleveland or before a national television audience Dec. 17 against Tampa Bay? Small wonder the Rams placed single-game tickets on sale three months earlier than usual and have aggressively marketed other cities. The Pittsburgh Steelers, Chicago Bears and Detroit Lions may find the Jones Dome a home away from home.

The NFL clearly wants to expedite the relocation process that will likely see two stadium-challenged franchises playing in either the Coliseum or the Rose Bowl in 2016.


Strauss Stadium aside Rams must prove their worth Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...a8575&ch=2e14a880-4ca8-11e4-a261-d4ae529a8575


----------



## Papageorgio

Reply to hand job and he goes apeshit. What a fuckin troll bitch.


----------



## Alex.

I was reading about this interesting situation and this question came up.
*

"Q: What are the selling points of the competing projects?*

A: Kroenke controls nearly 300 acres in a location L.A. sports fans know well. His Rams have a long and nostalgic relationship with the market, and he has the deepest pockets by far of the three relocation-minded owners. He would not have a problem financing his futuristic, $2-billion stadium, which features a roof but is open on the sides. There's an argument that he should stay in St. Louis if the deal there is compelling enough, but he can counter that he didn't ask that city to come up with a new stadium plan and that he already satisfied his requirements to leave. 

The Chargers and Raiders have a plan for a football-only, open-air facility, one with excellent freeway access and proximity to Orange County. The Raiders have a robust fan base in Southern California, and are financially hurting in their current situation. The Chargers and Raiders play in two of the league's worst stadiums, and a new shared home could be a silver-bullet solution for a pair of clubs that for years have failed to get traction on new homes in their current markets."

L.A. apos s NFL stadium riddle Three teams two plans what to expect next - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> I was reading about this interesting situation and this question came up.
> *
> 
> "Q: What are the selling points of the competing projects?*
> 
> A: Kroenke controls nearly 300 acres in a location L.A. sports fans know well. His Rams have a long and nostalgic relationship with the market, and he has the deepest pockets by far of the three relocation-minded owners. He would not have a problem financing his futuristic, $2-billion stadium, which features a roof but is open on the sides. There's an argument that he should stay in St. Louis if the deal there is compelling enough, but he can counter that he didn't ask that city to come up with a new stadium plan and that he already satisfied his requirements to leave.
> 
> The Chargers and Raiders have a plan for a football-only, open-air facility, one with excellent freeway access and proximity to Orange County. The Raiders have a robust fan base in Southern California, and are financially hurting in their current situation. The Chargers and Raiders play in two of the league's worst stadiums, and a new shared home could be a silver-bullet solution for a pair of clubs that for years have failed to get traction on new homes in their current markets."
> 
> L.A. apos s NFL stadium riddle Three teams two plans what to expect next - LA Times



Yeah I remember seeing that article sometime back.the thing that is unique about the rams situation vs the chargers and raiders is the chargers and raiders both have all kinds of obstacles and hurdles they would have to clear before they could even think about relocation.Obstacles and hurdles the Rams dont have to clear.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I love this video hearing the part where one of the media guys says-the Rams are gone.

On STL's @Fox2Now @JohnRHancock: "The Rams are gone!"
Hancock Kelley Supreme Court rulings Hillary Clinton s visit and the Rams stadium lawsuit FOX2now.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

@ProFootballTalk: "...even if the entire process isn’t delayed, it remains possible that one team (like the Rams) would secure clearance to move to L.A. for 2016, with more time being given to the Chargers and Raiders to get a new stadium for one team in its current market."

Report NFL not considering an L.A. delay ProFootballTalk

Any delay is not up to the league. Mr. Stan Kroenke controls the relocation issue and nobody else. That includes Roger Goodell, Dean Spanos, Mark Davis, the city of Oakland, the city of San Diego, the city of Carson and the city of St. Louis.

Mr. Kroenke may….or may NOT……allow another team to use his stadium and call it as thier home.
That decision is his alone, NOT the leagues.
If the Raiders or Chargers want to be based in Inglewood, they better be prepared to do so under Mr. Kroenke’s terms.

So in other words- Krunky IS taking the Rams whether the rest like it or not and this is all negotiation on the “relocation fee”.

Which will be about $1.00


Kroenke is building his stadium in Inglewood with his own money. He doesn’t have to share it with anybody. And why would he?

Why is the NFL operating under the delusion that they control this? Everyone involved knows they don’t.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

@DavidHunn: "...according to records recently obtained by the Post-Dispatch, it’s unclear tax revenues associated with the Dome’s construction have ever been enough to cover its debt."

Football tax revenues don t cover existing debt on Dome says city budget director News


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^

Hand job shitting on his own thread!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Coach Robinson was speaking at the Special Olympics World Games fundraiser kickoff this past weekend in Newport Beach. With him on stage were former UCLA coach Terry Donahue and our great friend and supporter Leigh Steinberg!


Cant tell you the source but John Robinson entire family been in the know since last year. Rams reached out to the family to do repair PR when they come back. Also its known coaches have looked for homes out in the LA basin. To even make this better Rams have let go of PR and marketing ppl in STL while they are in hiring process of those same slots in LA. Bet your bottom dollar this is happening in 2016. Rams will be about 8-8 just missing playoffs in 2015 then hit ground running at the Rose Bowl or LA Coliseum next year. Yall gonna have one huge party in a few months.

There you have it folks! LA is getting their Rams back where they belong! Any of you posers wanting to jack our Raiders from Oakland again can keep dreaming! Never going to happen! Congratulations to all LA Rams fans - enjoy the homecoming!

Listen Ram fans , and those Chargers and Raiders fans ... It's going to be the Los Angeles Rams in Los Angeles in 2016 ... period ! The Los Angeles Rams will be welcomed back to L.A. to occupy the best achievable or imaginable NFL stadium of its kind to date in Stan Kroenke's $1.86 billion , 80,000 seat stadium proposal in Inglewood , Ca.

Please get off the notion that it's going to be the Rams and the Raiders , or the Rams and the Chargers in Inglewood in 2016 .

Rams owner Stan Kreonke is going to own Los Angeles by himself . Rams owner Stan Kroenke is not going to for a moment invite Competition into the Los Angeles market in his own stadium , even if it may be a option by the NFL to allow Kroenke to proceed in L.A..

I want to hear the Los Angeles Rams in Inglewood in 2016 . There is NO Chargers or NO Raiders option here folks ... so get over it .... It's a NO BRAINER !

I sure hope this guy is right about it bring ONLY THE RAMS.

Rams belong in LA,raiders belong in oakland,and chargers belong in SD.

If coach Robinson is correct and the chargers are coming to LA as well with the Rams,then the NFL will have screwed it up again.THERE ARE NO CHARGER FANS IN LA.you bring the chargers to LA,and your guaranteed an empty stadium.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^

Hand job shitting on his own thread!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^

Hand job shitting on his own thread!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams tight end Jared Cook joined Alex Marvez and Bill Polian on Late Hits and talked about the rumors of the team's move back to Los Angeles & explained why new QB Nick Foles will be the piece to put them over the top.

Hear more great guests on Late Hits Monday through Friday from 7-11pm ET only on SiriusXM NFL Radio Ch. 88!

I respect the way many Rams Players have answered the relocation question. Jared Cook along with other Rams players understand the business side of the NFL. Players are invested in the cities they plan in but, also know things change. It is rare today that a NFL player plays his whole career for one team. Los Angeles has many needs and when the Los Angeles Rams return they will help their community too.
https://www.facebook.com/losangeles...otal_comments=14&comment_tracking={"tn":"R9"}


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this guy nailed it.

 i been saying forever that the city of st louis is trying to make kroneke look like the bad guy for THEIR incompetence.

I have to say that in my view, St. Louis had every chance to keep the Rams if they would have lived up to the present contract...make the stadium one of the leagues top eight stadiums and there would be no problem. Did they do that...? NO! Did they even TRY to do that? NO! You can't blame Kroenke for calling their hand. Everyone is trying to pass the blame but Kroenke DID NEGOTIATE and the city turned him down. Even the arbitrators said that the Rams' proposal was the fairest one. C'mon St. Louis...admit that you blew it...!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mike Claiborne: (on attendance) "I think 20,000 people (per game)... It's not that St. Louis isn't going to support the Rams. They're just not going to (put money in Stan Kroenke's pockets)."

Mike Claiborne Talks Latest Los Angles Relocation Reports Possible Rams Attendance Issues insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams

Held St Louis hostage? Hey Claiborne maybe what goes around comes around huh? Like, St Louis stole our team in 1995 just this way and now its going full circle? As for the Raiders and Chargers being way ahead, are you kidding? Rams have legacy in LA. 50 years of it. If anything its the Chargers who are being foolish as there are no Charger fans in LA. This owners don't like Stan is something that is made up in the myopic minds of those in St Louis.

It still absolutely BOGGLES MY MIND how many of these "new reports" about the Chargers/Raiders Carson project having a leg-up on the Rams Inglewood project. How exactly? No seriously....HOW? Kroenke is going to start construction in Inglewood in December, if not sooner. The Carson project won't get to put a shovel in the ground until the end of 2016 at the earliest!! So please people, stop believing these completely IGNORANT reports. They are CLEARLY being managed and supported by both the San Diego Spanos group and the St. Louis Gov. Jay Nixon group who have been working together for quite a while now on trying to control the narrative through the media. When you see these reports, just know they are absolute BS.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

man I have always hated kurt warner and i hate him even more so now after these asinine comments.

Of course I am. (My heart is so much) in St. Louis and (I want) to see the team stay there. My history with the Rams is all about St. Louis. With us having a number of guys in that finalist group for the Hall of Fame, those guys primarily played the bulk of their career - if not all - in St. Louis. It's a special place and a place that means so much to me, that I think a travesty for St. Louis not to have a team. I understand the pull to LA. I understand the league wants a team in LA. I believe St. Louis should have a team. I want that team to always be the Rams because a huge part of who I am and my career will always be synanomous with the St. Louis Rams."

he wants them to stay in st louis even though they were STOLEN away from LA,doesnt care about having a wrong righted.what an asshole.i always hated him for winning a superbowl with the phony fraud team in st louis,now i hate him TWICE as much now. If he had any morals he would want the Rams back in LA where they belong,and petition for the cardinals to come back to st louis.fucking hypocrite.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Channel 2 in St. Louis is getting it...."The Rams are gone!"

Hancock Kelley Supreme Court rulings Hillary Clinton s visit and the Rams stadium lawsuit FOX2now.com

Football tax revenues don t cover existing debt on Dome says city budget director News


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^

Hand job shitting on his own thread!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Vincent Bonsignore on criticism with Oakland s stadium plan why NFL won t delay team in LA Mighty1090AM

Memo to Spanos and mouthpiece Fabiani;
The Chargers are NOT wanted in Los Angeles and if they relocate they WILL flop!

Los Angeles Rams ONLY!


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^

Hand job shitting on his own thread!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

One bit of advice I'll give to the city of Carson is as follows:

You can't narrate your way into an NFL stadium.

3 reasons why the Inglewood site is superior:
1. the proposed location is in the middle of a city with a very rich sports history
2. It's not just a stadium. It's a whole entertainment and business complex they are looking to build. Think LA Live & Staples Center downtown
3. Unlike Carson, they've already started in Inglewood. That means they'll likely finish first

The puppet masters can steer the narrative all they want. At the end of the day, every part of me including the logical and observant parts will bet on Rams in Inglewood getting here first everyday of the week and twice on Sunday. Only question is when.

Carson is dead.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^

Hand job shitting on his own thread!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I've been following their potential relocation back home for a long time. Sure, they could play at the Rose Bowl, but the plan I predict is what I feel makes the most sense for a few reasons:

1) In 2013, USC signed an historic lease with the Coliseumfor 98 years, and agreed to pay for at least $70 MILLION in much-needed renovations. The lease agreement states USC GUARANTEES a renovated Coliseum with much-needed upgrades, while preserving the original Coliseum Peristyle-end with the famous Olympic steps, torch, and memorial plaques

2) The distance between the Coliseum and the site of the Rams' new stadium in Inglewood is roughly 7 miles away. This would be an easy temporary move for USC in 2018 to temporarily play in the Rams' stadium while those much-needed renovations at the Coliseum.

3) USC's Athletic Director is former LA Rams' QB, Pat Haden. Pat is already on the record stating he'd love to see the Rams come home.

4) Speaking of "home," the Rams called The Coliseum "home" from 1946-1979, so temporarily moving from the Dome in St. Louis BACK to HOME in Los Angeles would help with the nostalgic Rams fans that remember their time in Los Angeles before Georgia moved the team down the 5 to The Big A in 1980 until 1994.

5) Stan Kroenke is a smart businessman, and will likely recognize the items I've pointed out if he hasn't already done so. He could negotiate a deal with USC to pay for a large portion of the Coliseum's renovations, both as a Thank You to USC for letting the Rams temporarily play there, as well as a show of good faith to the fans of Los Angeles football in general, paying tribute to their time they called the Coliseum home. Likewise, there could be some sort of "gentleman's agreement" that takes place, in which the Rams pay for EVERYTHING at the Coliseum (for themselves, USC events, and other events that may take place) and in turn, USC agrees to do the same at the Rams' stadium starting in 2018 while they temporarily play in Inglewood as the Coliseum gets upgraded.

Calling it now:

1) Stan Kroenke announces our Rams are leaving St. Louis and relocating to Los Angeles following the 2015 NFL Season

2) The Los Angeles Rams announce they will return to their classic GOLD AND BLUE colors and logos

3) The Los Angeles Rams will call the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum its temporary home until the 2018 NFL Season while Stan builds the new stadium in Inglewood, all the while sharing the historic venue with the USC Trojans. Stan and USC negotiate some sort of reasonable, business-minded "gentleman's agreement" to cover costs of using the stadium as the Rams' temporary home

4) In 2018, the Rams move into their new home and invite the USC Trojans to temporarily play there while the historic Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum undergoes much-needed renovations to better accommodate USC Football fans for the next 98 years of USC's lease, of which the Rams probably pay a portion of as a courtesy to using the venue as its temporary home during the relocation phase, as well as a tribute to the years the Rams called the venue it's home in the old days


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^

Hand job shitting on his own thread!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL s next Los Angeles meeting limited to owners only ProFootballTalk

An owner bought land in Inglewood for a stadium. There is no way the other 31 refuse to allow him to play there. It makes no sense.

The Rams will be in LA. Why? Money. They are building a stadium in LA no permission needed. The owners have to put up no money. The other option the owners put up $400 mil. But wait there is more. With Rams stadium the NFL owners can each put an extra $20 mil in their pockets right away. A $300 mil relocation fee for each team. Anyone think the Raiders and the Chargers can come up with that kind of dough after sinking $400 mil each in a new stadium? Of course might I am wrong and the NFL owners aren’t greedy and will willing to out on $30 mil or more each in found money.

Kroenke will stand and hold up two hands.
In one had will be a stack of $100 bills, in the other hand he will be giving the middle finger.

And then, he’ll say:
‘you can get one or the other from me in regard to moving the Rams. which do you prefer?? Either way, I’m moving to LA next February.’

Oh oh....st louis financing is short?

Stan is in LA. . again....

LEVERAGE

August 11 is the next KEY date. Top Secret. Owners only. Remember Zelasko's tweet, said Rams will announce in August- Hmmmmm???

Chargers Raiders owners meet with L.A. Carson officials about stadium - LA Times

don't know anything. None of this is news. Some of it is based off of tips from sources, but most of those are so old that they can barely be considered anything of value at this point. This is simply you living inside my fear-addled mind for a little while.
STADIUM TALK It s Over for San Diego and Oakland - Bolts From The Blue


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^

Hand job shitting on his own thread!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The lawsuit comes as Rams owner Stan Kroenke works to build a new stadium in the Los Angeles area, a former home to the team. That's prompted concern that Kroenke will move the Rams as early as 2016.

theScore

Puppet Master Narrative! Kephart is the real deal and Oakland is moving forward. We'll hear more soon.

Mr. Dimwit is starting to finally see the light. I guess he couldn't get anyone to distribute his SL Rams posters.

Randy Dimwiddle-Looks like we are wasting a lot of time on the Rams.If they want to leave,we need to show them the door.

reality is finally dawning on st louis fans.


NFL Los Angeles Franchise Tracker Which Part of City Will Win - Forbes


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^

Hand job shitting on his own thread!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

You are clueless…just like you living in san diego it is a transplant city with military etc..san diego county has about 4 million people. Quallcomm stadium holds 72k people and the chargers average attendance is in the mid 65k range well in line with or above the nfl average so dont say san diegans dont support the chargers.the chargers average attendance is more than what alot of current nfl stadiums hold.as for the padres alot of fans are pissed till this year because they had voted for a new stadium in petco park when former owner john moores promised to spend money on free agents and just milked money instead of spending. Do somecresearch and throw some facts out before spitting out garbage.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^

Who the hell you talking to hand job? Your self?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^

Hand job shitting on his own thread!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^

Hand job shitting on his own thread!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^

Hand job shitting on his own thread!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This pretty well sums up the Rams dilemma in St Louis for the last 20 years .

The city of St Louis IGNOREd demands by Kroenke to keep the "Ed" in the top 25% of NFL venues as per the 30 year lease signed back in 1995 .

The city of St Louis LAUGHed when Kroenke made demands of $700 million in Dome upgrades that the RSA and CVC countered with only a fraction of those costs .

The city of St Louis began to Fight when the whole Inglewood plan was revealed . False accusations , insinuations , insults , defamatory remarks and the kitchen sink was hurled at Kroenke for even considering moving the Rams to Los Angeles .

... and now the city of St Louis has become so exhausted from all of the ignorance , laughter and fighting that they are now introducing bribery into the scenario in keeping the Rams in St Louis , as this article seems to be indicating .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Looking more and more bad in st louis. Love this part particularly-Unlike the Rams, the Chargers are talking to their current home city.

Los Angeles St. Louis San Diego NFL Situations All In Flux As 2015 Season Nears - Turf Show Times

NFL Study Of St. Louis Market Released Raises Concerns About Ability To Capture Wealthiest Bracket - Turf Show Times

San Diego Chargers City moves forward with environment study - NFL - SI.com


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^

Hand job shitting on his own thread!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chris Myers on the Beast 980: "its a 99.9% done deal, Rams to LA in 2016"


----------



## Toro

Was talking to someone in Toronto today.

Chatter is heating up about the Rams moving north of the border.


----------



## Toro

Here's another thing I've heard from somebody involved in the NFL.

It's a long-term plan of the league to put not one but two NFL teams in London.  One will play at Wembly and one will play at the new Tottenham Hotspur stadium.

Talk is that the two teams could be Jacksonville and the Rams.  Even if the Rams go to LA, they still might turn around and go to London.

The connection to the Rams and London is that the primary owner of the Rams and Arsenal is Stan Kroenke.  Kroenke would then own two professional sports franchises in London.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Great post from a fellow LA RAM fan.


So I drove by CARSONogen this afternoon and a couple of things are VERY apparent. First, nothing is being done. Just a huge mound of dirt just sitting there!

However, a few things were *very* noticeable which were; The huge methane pipes already on the property sticking out of the land near the freeway as well as a huge container on the property next to it promoting a particular company which proudly states in huge letters EXCAVATION AND ENVIRONMENTAL! (Photos coming soon!)

Damn if that isn't doesn't just scream "NFL Stadium COMING HERE SOON"! (Sarcasm)



amazing how some of the USMB posters are so naive they could not see what i saw from day one,that carson was a hoax from day one.they have encountered one scandal after another and unlike Inglewood,have been horribly organized in their efforts to get anything done.they are being laughed at by football fans around the country in their pitiful effortt to land a football team.


this is carson right here.

Yah, NFL build a stadium on this!!!

IDIOTS!!!

"Even the EPA agrees that ALL landfil liners FAIL!"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

USC is seeking to play host to an NFL franchise on a temporary basis at the Coliseum as early as the 2016 season, USC officials confirmed Thursday. (Below Pat Haden, USC athletic director and Rhodes Scholar quarterback who played on 2 national championship teams at USC and a Super Bowl squad with the Los Angeles Rams .)

USC hopes to welcome NFL team to Coliseum in 2016 - The Orange County Register

Roggin called it FIRST.

Roggin is the only respectable sports media source you can trust who reports facts.Listening to Roggin was how I knew from day one Carson was a hoax.

NFL has talked to USC about using the Coliseum The Beast 980


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^hand job troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

AFC West Q A Will Chargers relocate to Los Angeles - NFL Nation - ESPN

San Diego to hold special election on Chargers stadium in December - LA Times

@dhannabarger , Im from L.A and i agree 100% I hope the Chargers stay in San Diego its a great town and they have loyal fans there respect that city totally no enemy here im just not a Charger fan im a Ram telling the truth the NFL has become a greedy business all the owners are showing there true colors greed !

SO VERY TRUE.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^hand job troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

meanwhile not looking good in dog patch USA.

Report Effort to keep Rams in St. Louis hooks taxpayers for 3 million - LA Times


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^hand job troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^hand job troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## rightwinger

NFL starts in two months

Still looking at the St Louis Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> NFL starts in two months
> 
> Still looking at the St Louis Rams



taking you off ignore for a second disinfo agent troll rightwinger,look at my my message at the bottom in my profile.

thanks for showing you have reading comprehension problems paid TROLL,your message in your avatar is HALF correct,it just needs to say paid TROLL in it. you clearly have alzheimers because it says LOS ANGELES RAMS "2016" in it.

see unlike you,I can admit when i am wrong.I have stated many times recently I was off by a year,that it wont be till 2016.not my fault you have reading comprehension problems.

oh and here is further proof the Rams WILL be back in LA next year.

USC Senior Vice President Todd Dickey: “Under the terms of its lease with the Coliseum Commission, USC is permitted to allow up to one NFL team to play in the Coliseum on a temporary basis (up to 4 years) at any given time.”
USC hopes to welcome NFL team to Coliseum in 2016 - The Orange County Register

the Rams in fact came to a verbal agreement about a month ago to use their facility next year.

oh and so much for your lies the government pays you to tell that the Raiders will be in LA next year.

Heck I doubt even the Chargers will be in LA next year,they might join the Rams as a second tenant in LA in 2018 when the new stadium in inglewood is completed.they just blew up hollywood park just a month ago to get ready to start construction on the inglewood project  in december this year.

Here again are facts that LA will have a team next year year and it will be the Rams.


USC Senior Vice President Todd Dickey: “Under the terms of its lease with the Coliseum Commission, USC is permitted to allow up to one NFL team to play in the Coliseum on a temporary basis (up to 4 years) at any given time.”
USC hopes to welcome NFL team to Coliseum in 2016 - The Orange County Register

and listen to this video,John Robinson  has talked with the Rams organization,so he knows what he is talking about as well.


the only question is will the chargers join Kroneke in a few years like Robinson says they might.

You better hope the chargers do  join kronke so you wont have total shit on your face saying LOS ANGELES CHARGERS AND LOS ANGELES RAIDERS in your trolling posts on my thread. if the chargers join them,then you can at least say you were HALF right. cause here is the proof the raiders wont be joining the Rams next year.

Zelasko went on:

I was told this morning on the phone straight out that the LA Coliseum and the Pasadena Rose Bowl have flat said ‘we are not opening our doors to the Raiders.’

This is important because a move in 2016 would mean that the Raiders would need a temporary place to play while the new stadium is being built. The two obvious options? The Coliseum and the Rose Bowl. If both of those refuse to host the Raiders, it could make it very difficult for the team to move to Los Angeles. The Oakland Coliseum would be unlikely to offer the Raiders a short term lease knowing they are just waiting to move to LA, so that leaves them with a rather big problem.


Read more at Thug image of Raiders fans may stand in way of move to Los Angeles Oakland Raiders
Thug image of Raiders fans may stand in way of move to Los Angeles Oakland Raiders


waits for your typical classic trolling rebuttal of LOS ANGELES RAIDERS 2016 reply.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

inglewood mayor james butts who has met with knonke many times since last year,had a welcome back to LA speech already prepared and ready to go for the rams this year.

Kroneke could have moved them this year legally if he wanted to but the only reason he did not is word around town is because had he done the move this year like everyone was expecting in the NFL,then dean spanos,would have lost LA as leverage for his threat to san diego to get a new stadium done. so kronke is keeping them in st louis one more year for spanos to use the LA threat for leverage for a new stadium in SD.

thats how these greedy owners operate,they scratch each others backs.

spanos and davis are doing what kiss my troll said kronke was doing when he said the rams were never coming back to LA,that he was just using the LA purcahse for leverage and then backpeddled as i said he would back then lying saying he never said that.

he was right about an owner using LA as leverage for a new stadium,just the wrong one.Its not kroneke,its spanos using LA as leverage.

the chargers would be the one other team the NFL and the city of LA would allow to come there from the AFC,the city of LA doesnt want the Raiders.carson is a hoax as i have said from day one.

only way the raiders ever are allowed back is if they rebrand their image and davis sells,the NFL does not want a davis owned raiders franchise in LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

dont know why pooper is such a chickenshit coward.

everytime i have asked him to pm you here so i can take you to school on this,the chickenshit coward refuses to do so.

guess he hates me owning you in debates is why he wont take me up on the challenege.lol.

enjoy your short victory while you can paid troll rightwinger,the NFL is obviously serious about bringing  a team to LA next year and its obviously not the Raiders.

and the chargers have ZERO fans in LA.that only leaves one other team.
gee i wonder which team that could be.

you have won the battle agent rightwinger,but your going to lose the war next year so enjoy your short victory while you can paid troll.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> dont know why pooper is such a chickenshit coward.
> 
> everytime i have asked him to pm you here so i can take you to school on this,the chickenshit coward refuses to do so.
> 
> guess he hates me owning you in debates is why he wont take me up on the challenege.lol.
> 
> enjoy your short victory while you can paid troll rightwinger,the NFL is obviously serious about bringing  a team to LA next year and its obviously not the Raiders.
> 
> and the chargers have ZERO fans in LA.that only leaves one other team.
> gee i wonder which team that could be.
> 
> you have won the battle agent rightwinger,but your going to lose the war next year so enjoy your short victory while you can paid troll.



PM him yourself chicken shit, why do I need to do your fucking shit for you fucker? 

Are such a dumb shit you can't fucking PM yourself? 

Why do you need me asshole?

Shut the fuck up troll bitch.


----------



## Papageorgio

rightwinger said:


> NFL starts in two months
> 
> Still looking at the St Louis Rams



Funny they haven't moved like hand job has been claiming. 

He is a liar. Nothing more.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

yep pooper as always.your a chickenshit coward who wont take me up on my challenge to pm rightwinger so i can own him as always. will be funny as hell to watch agent rightwinger run off like he always does when the raiders and chargers are not in LA next year like he kept saying they were on this thread.

oh and in case you are reading this agent rightwinger and pooper finally got brave to pm you, dont forget,Former LA RAMS quarterback Pat Haden is the athletic director of USC.

USC has the right to say who they want and dont want,its already been established that neither USC or UCLA are going to allow the Raiders to play in their stadium.

the Rose Bowl in pasedena  has bowed out to playing host to an NFL team and USC has said only ONE team will be able to use their facility.

USC just like UCLA is not going to allow the Raiders to use their facility and we know they are only going to host ONE team. that just leaves the two choices being between the Chargers and Rams.

Lets see,former LA RAMS quarterback Pat Haden is the athletic director of USC.gee i wonder which one he will choose between the two?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

USC Senior Vice President Todd Dickey: “Under the terms of its lease with the Coliseum Commission, USC is permitted to allow up to one NFL team to play in the Coliseum on a temporary basis (up to 4 years) at any given time.”

USC is seeking to play host to an NFL franchise on a temporary basis at the Coliseum as early as the 2016 season, USC officials confirmed Thursday.

we hope to welcome an NFL team into the Coliseum starting in the 2016 season.”

USC hopes to welcome NFL team to Coliseum in 2016 - The Orange County Register


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If the NFL comes to the Coliseum, it will be on USC's terms...

yep.

Losing the Rose Bowl as an option drove the price up. I'm sure USC is smiling.

Rose bowl saying no is a huge step in the Rams favor.
Only 1 team can come. With the Carson deal, it needs 2 teams to come in at the same time. This is going the Rams way. NFL don't want the Raiders and Chargers fighting on who's coming first. Now I see the Rams deal with Kronkie funding Inglewood with him helping the Chargers and Raiders fun their stadiums with the location fee. The Rams will be alone in LA with the 2nd LA team being a expansion team along with Saint Louis expansion team.

SL and LA expansion teams will come after SL builds its new stadium and Inglewood is about a year old.

I like this guys thinking.^
I agree,i think thats how it will all play out.

Didn't Davis say he doesn't want the raiders playing on dirt anymore? If so, they won't be going to Dodger or Angels Stadium, nor will the Coliseum take them. And no NFL owner will use Stub Hub, it is insanely too small! So that right there knocks theRaiders out of the picture. Which in turn knocks the Chargers out of LA for at least a few years.

As for expansion, I could see LA getting a second team that way, but it won't be for about a decade, in my estimation. Why? Because there will have to be 8 teams added to the league, one in each division, to keep things balanced. The NFL will have to realign the preseason, moving one or two of those games to the regular season, to allow for an 18-game season (with one or two bye weeks), to make this all work. Which means they will have to negotiate this, likely as part of the next CBA, and the players union will fight it tooth and nail. Also, keep in mind this will likely be an International expansion, with at least four cities outside of the US getting teams (London, Toronto, Mexico City, and somewhere in Germany) joining LA, San Antonio, St. Louis, and a US city to be named later with getting expansion teams.

In short, it is going to be a huge headache with the next expansion, and it will take quite some time to get there, thus at least a decade or more in the future. But it could happen, eventually.

The only thing that is certain is that the Rams will be coming home in 2016, first to the Coliseum, and then to Inglewood a couple of years later.

this poster nailed it as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Rams returning to their ancestral home before moving to their permanent home in Inglewood is what's best for Los Angeles and the NFL. The only reason this is not already happening for 2015 is Dean Spanos.

this poster nailed it. thats what i said earlier is the only reason kroneke did not make the move this year like many in the NFL thought he would,is because he is letting spanos use LA as leverage for a new stadium in SD.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Los Angeles Rams + The Coliseum = history,tradition & great memories i believe since pat haden is a usc alumi & ex la ram this will work in the favor of stan k & the rams lastly the coliseum is a great venue for the rams because it was their home for many years the team moving to anaheim stadium was a mistake that should of never happened.



Like most members of the national sports media, @ClaytonESPN never asks "What team is best for L.A.?" It's as if we aren't even in the room...

.
Clayton NFL is Likely Favoring Carson Stadium Over Kroenke s - 101Sports.com

The NFL and the owners love everything... until they have to start writing checks, and the only owner writing checks now to build in L.A. is Stan Kroenke...



You really have to take Clayton with a grain of salt on this. He first reported that Carson was "in the lead" back in May solely because he heard that Spanos and Davis were seen at dinner with owners on the L.A. committee. He had no idea what was talked about, only that they were at dinner. For all he knows, the topic of conversation was "Hey, this Inglewood thing is too good to pass up. How can we make things right by you guys?" All he's reporting now is that nothing has changed since then to make him alter his guess.

As well, the whole notion that one project is "ahead" is silly if you look at it. The NFL would be stupid to put both the Carson and Inglewood projects up for a vote. You only need 9 votes to block a move, so unless one is the overwhelming favorite, BOTH projects would be blocked. Then the NFL would look silly, and Stan would likely go rogue anyway. They'll work out some sort of deal, present that ONE deal to the owners, and it would likely pass instantly.

And that one deal will almost certainly include the Rams in Inglewood. In the end, the owners don't care about St. Louis, San Diego, Oakland or even L.A. They're a club that takes care of other members of the club. They're not going to leave Stan twisting in the wind and stuck in a city that has already shown they make contractual agreements with a team and do not honor them. Stan NEEDS to move. Spanos may or may not need to move. Davis doesn't need to move and has even issued a dollar figure that will MAKE the Raiders not move.

Here's the most likely outcome: Stan to Inglewood. Spanos guaranteed the second Inglewood spot so he can tell San Diego "If we can't work this out, I'm gone." Davis given his money to stay in Oakland. It's a win-win-win situation

this guy nailed it.

The guy filp flops too much on his OPINION

clayton indeed flip flops all the time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ya know, Stan started this whole NFL to L.A. thing. The other 2 followed as a means to block him and protect the market. RAMS are Serious about moving. The other two are mostly blowing smoke.

Carson is a hoax! Rams are moving home to LA, Raiders are staying home in Oakland, and hopefully the Chargers stay in SD for their fan's sake!

Just watch! You are going to see a lot of these kinds of articles when the rams come to oxnard for spring training. It's all about misdirection. Keeping people guessing of what we all know is going to happen. Trying to save st. Louis from being a ghost town this year during games.

Look this is all propaganda John Clayton is part of the NFL propaganda machine don't believe a word of it kronke is going to Los Angeles. John Clayton works for the NFL he's part of the same propaganda machine he does know what he's talking about thisis just a rogue Kroenke will move to Los Angeles he has the money and power. The Raiders and chargers are both broke don't believe a word of it Los Angeles Rams will exist very soon.

Pure conjecture on his part. Not reporting. The NFL's narrative is that they have to get LA right. The Charger brand is not right for LA, period, punto....

I would also say Carson is not the right location for LA area fans either. It's too far south from the San Fernando Valley. A major reason why attendance dropped for the Rams when they moved to Anaheim was the distance from the Valley. (LA Times) Inglewood is just right, in fact better than the historically successful LA Coliseum.

This, exactly. ESPN has nothing else to talk about regarding the NFL, so they are focusing on JPP's injured hands and the "Race to LA"... which is a complete farce. JPP can only count to nine now, and there has never been a race for LA, the Rams are going, period.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I would also like to add that is now July 11, and carson was announced in Feb. and to date i have not heard one lick about the purchasing or purchase price for the 257 acres of contaminated carson land of this supposed stadium. Every account of carsonfrom the Natl media (like clayton) mentions the charaiders purchasing that land, but what they are being told is that is the 11 acres of non contaminated land they bought for 25 mil (which they plan to re sale)....if the natl media would just do some investigative journalism they would see this and not report carson as viable

They already went down that road years ago, and it was an absolute loser. Not only would the NFL risk having to pay triple damages to Stan, they would also lose out on the relocation $$$ that might be owed with a move. I say "might," because Al Davisavoided paying relocation fees when moving back to Oakland after 12 years in LA. Why should Stan pay a dime when he is simply moving the team back to its former city, just like Al did? The precedent has been set there, as well. Now this is being said as if the NFL still has a decision to make. I, for one, believe they've already made that decision, and Stan has played "nice" by giving up the 2015 season in LA, in order to give SD and Oak one more year to fool-around in their home markets. The writing is on the wall, and Jerry Jones' words from months ago are more than prophetic: The NFL cannot stop Stan from relocating the Rams. (It's also interesting to note that Jones has his own specific merchandising and TV splits, independent of the rest of the league.)

The NFL is putting pressure on SD politicos by making it seem Chargers to LA is not a pipe dream. This is nothing more than posturing; the real money is in Stan's plan.

And that's why Stan remains quiet he's done all he needs is the vote The RAMS in L.A is huge !!! more TV money in the pockets of these owners , I agree 100% this is posturing and it will continue through till August The Rose Bowl said no probably b/c they want the Chargers to be permanent Pasadena officials know that Carson is not happening stay tuned.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams cornerback Janoris Jenkins wants you to know he f king loves f king L.A. - SBNation.com


Sam Farmer said on Jim Rome show he thinks RAMS will be in LA since Coliseum can only be temporary home for one team.

pretty big LA RAMS take over in game against chargers in SD.

Mike Griffin Jr. Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Love point number two obviously.hate point number one.

Paul Rivera - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook

Twitter

Rose backed out because NFL stipulated terms of having to be open to all teams which included the Raiders so Rose Bowl told the NFL to go fuck themselves

Kudos to the rose bowl for taking a stance against the corrupt NFL.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^
> 
> yep pooper as always.your a chickenshit coward who wont take me up on my challenge to pm rightwinger so i can own him as always. will be funny as hell to watch agent rightwinger run off like he always does when the raiders and chargers are not in LA next year like he kept saying they were on this thread.
> 
> oh and in case you are reading this agent rightwinger and pooper finally got brave to pm you, dont forget,Former LA RAMS quarterback Pat Haden is the athletic director of USC.
> 
> USC has the right to say who they want and dont want,its already been established that neither USC or UCLA are going to allow the Raiders to play in their stadium.
> 
> the Rose Bowl in pasedena  has bowed out to playing host to an NFL team and USC has said only ONE team will be able to use their facility.
> 
> USC just like UCLA is not going to allow the Raiders to use their facility and we know they are only going to host ONE team. that just leaves the two choices being between the Chargers and Rams.
> 
> Lets see,former LA RAMS quarterback Pat Haden is the athletic director of USC.gee i wonder which one he will choose between the two?



What in the hell do I PM him about? That you are an idiot? I think he already knows that hand job. 

Why can't you PM him? I have no reason to PM him. 

Do you not have the courage to PM him? You a chicken shit? You need me to do your work? 

Not sure. But hand job, we know you are a nutter.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Toro

I wonder if the London Rams will keep the same uniforms?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL teams eventually could go where the people money are ProFootballTalk

And yet the NFL sat back in 1995 and let two teams leave the 2nd largest media market in the country. This is total BS.

They just are unable to grasp the concept they the Rams are the ONLY team that belong here.

Again,another report guessing what may occur,this time it's Sam Farmer pissing into the wind..yawnnn.

My bet is Sam has a 'source' from the NFL offices who feel that Sam Farmer is their puppet and gives him false info of exactly what Roger Goodell wants to be put out to the public.

YEP.well said.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> NFL teams eventually could go where the people money are ProFootballTalk
> 
> And yet the NFL sat back in 1995 and let two teams leave the 2nd largest media market in the country. This is total BS.
> 
> They just are unable to grasp the concept they the Rams are the ONLY team that belong here.
> 
> Again,another report guessing what may occur,this time it's Sam Farmer pissing into the wind..yawnnn.
> 
> My bet is Sam has a 'source' from the NFL offices who feel that Sam Farmer is their puppet and gives him false info of exactly what Roger Goodell wants to be put out to the public.
> 
> YEP.well said.


Hand job, you ever get the courage to PM rightwinger, instead of having me do it for you? 

Funny how you claim to know whether I PM'd anyone when you claim to have me on ignore. What a lying little bitch you are. pussy can't tell me why you can't PM others and want me to do your work. Hand job grow a pair.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fred Roggin made some great points on his radio show out in LA the other day.

He mentioned how if the Chargers"the one team from the AFC the NFL would allow to move to LA.",that if they moved there,it would be a major mistake for them because they have a good fanbase in SD but if they moved to LA,it would be another 50 years before you get a die hard fanbase in LA.they would triple their value of the franchise which would benefit them in the short run but in the long run,it would not be beneficial to them at all.

they think they will be fine but they will take it in the pants if they move there because they have no fans there in LA.very few at all.where if they stayed in san diego,they would be much better off in the long run because they already have a built in fanbase there.

Nick Hardwick a former charger made that point on the show.

Plus they would play second fiddle if they joined either the Rams or the Raiders in LA if two teams came like the NFL is pushing for because the Rams or the Raiders would dominate the market.

The Raiders will never be allowed to come back to LA and the Chargers,they would be fools if they came to LA because nobody is going to show up and watch the chargers play in LA.The Raiders who have a much bigger fanbase in LA than the Chargers do even THEY never did well in LA when they were there,it would be even much worse with the chargers. that was why al davis moved them back to oakland was because of poor crowd support in LA.

and again,the chargers have even far less fans in LA than the Raiders do who again,moved back to Oakland because of poor crowd support.

the NFL will indeed be a bunch of morons and screw the whole thing up if they bring in the chargers to join the Rams.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^hand job troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> I wonder if the London Rams will keep the same uniforms?



From what I been hearing from an LA Ram contact of mine out there in LA who has sources in the NFL  that he talks with,once the Rams come back,thankfully they are going back to their classic uniforms they wore in LA.the ones from the superbowl with the pittsburg steelers.

I so much hope his sources are correct because i never would have become a Rams fan in the first place if they had always worn those ugly looking rags they were in that dump in st louis.

Im glad when they moved to that dump,they switched to those ugly disgusting looking  rags they wear now.,st louis doesnt deserve those awesome LA colors.

when they come back to LA,they need to leave those disgusting looking rags they wear now in st louis.

The RAMS when they were in LA,had the most awesome looking uniforms in the country bar none.Now the Chargers do.Crossing my fingers that next year,the chargers will have the second coolest looking uniforms in the country.

as far as London is concerned? Knowing Goodel,I would not be one bit at all surprised if the NFL expands to London in the next 5 to 10 years.not one bit at all.Goodel is pushing for it and he is the most corrupt NFL commisser ever.worst NFL commissioner ever bar none.

If he is still around 10 years from now,i would be shocked if the NFL is not in London by then.Goodel has ruined the integrity of the game and I am very dissapointed with the other NFL owners that they are not calling for his head.

Now Kraft I can understand why HE isnt because Goodel has his head up his ass.


----------



## rightwinger

Papageorgio said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL starts in two months
> 
> Still looking at the St Louis Rams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny they haven't moved like hand job has been claiming.
> 
> He is a liar. Nothing more.
Click to expand...

Still looking for that brand new stadium in LA

They haven't managed to build one in over 50 years
should be any day now


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL starts in two months
> 
> Still looking at the St Louis Rams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny they haven't moved like hand job has been claiming.
> 
> He is a liar. Nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still looking for that brand new stadium in LA
> 
> They haven't managed to build one in over 50 years
> should be any day now
Click to expand...



ahh i see pooper FINALLY stopped being a chickenshit coward and actually did take me up on my challenge to pm you to come back here for me to keep taking you to school as always.
nice game of dodgeball from you as always.  time to get off that deserted island your living on.

that brand new stadium you mention in inglewood  is set for construction to begin in december.

Thats why they blew up the hollywood park a few months ago to get the process rolling.



they are in the process of getting the legal stuff, paperwork,and all tyhat red tape taken care  now so they can start the construction in december.lol



the NFL has only announced they are planning on having a superbowl played in LA in the year 2020. they never play games in an existing market without an NFL team and they have to have a stadium to play in at least two years prior to playing there.thats why the niners had to wait till this year to host the superbowl in santa clara because of the two year rule.


thats WHY the NFL has consulted with the rose bowl and the LA coliseum about an NFL team using their facility for a couple years starting next year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray Hartman a media source in st louis is about the only sole in st louis who is objective about the Rams situation.Hartman is from the st louis magazine and he said on fred roggins radio show in LA he disagrees with the major media out therein st louis who think they will be able to get a new stadium there.

He doesnt deny reality that st louis is bankrupt and kroneke is not putting a dime into a new stadium out there which makes it impossible for the rams to stay.

hartman says the realitic thing that will happen is the rams will leave for LA and st louis will get a new team in the future,probably an expansion team and kroenke is not about to put a quarter of a million dollars into a new stadium when he can keep playing in the dump they play in there now for free.
he also said what i been saying forever that carson was just a poker move by the chargers so they can get a new stadium in SD.

also saying that he cannot see the NFL trying to stop kroneke from coming to LA because of the multiple generational rams/49ers history.saying that not just any team in LA will work.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL starts in two months
> 
> Still looking at the St Louis Rams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny they haven't moved like hand job has been claiming.
> 
> He is a liar. Nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still looking for that brand new stadium in LA
> 
> They haven't managed to build one in over 50 years
> should be any day now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ahh i see pooper FINALLY stopped being a chickenshit coward and actually did take me up on my challenge to pm you to come back here for me to keep taking you to school as always.
> nice game of dodgeball from you as always.  time to get off that deserted island your living on.
> 
> that brand new stadium you mention in inglewood  is set for construction to begin in december.
> 
> Thats why they blew up the hollywood park a few months ago to get the process rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> they are in the process of getting the legal stuff, paperwork,and all tyhat red tape taken care  now so they can start the construction in december.lol
> 
> 
> 
> the NFL has only announced they are planning on having a superbowl played in LA in the year 2020. they never play games in an existing market without an NFL team and they have to have a stadium to play in at least two years prior to playing there.thats why the niners had to wait till this year to host the superbowl in santa clara because of the two year rule.
> 
> 
> thats WHY the NFL has consulted with the rose bowl and the LA coliseum about an NFL team using their facility for a couple years starting next year.
Click to expand...


Dumb shit, I didn't PM him, You are a stupid idiot, if you want to PM someone, do it your own damn self, chicken shit.

Just when you think hand job couldn't be dumber, he tops himself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL starts in two months
> 
> Still looking at the St Louis Rams
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Funny they haven't moved like hand job has been claiming.
> 
> He is a liar. Nothing more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still looking for that brand new stadium in LA
> 
> They haven't managed to build one in over 50 years
> should be any day now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ahh i see pooper FINALLY stopped being a chickenshit coward and actually did take me up on my challenge to pm you to come back here for me to keep taking you to school as always.
> nice game of dodgeball from you as always.  time to get off that deserted island your living on.
> 
> that brand new stadium you mention in inglewood  is set for construction to begin in december.
> 
> Thats why they blew up the hollywood park a few months ago to get the process rolling.
> 
> 
> 
> they are in the process of getting the legal stuff, paperwork,and all tyhat red tape taken care  now so they can start the construction in december.lol
> 
> 
> 
> the NFL has only announced they are planning on having a superbowl played in LA in the year 2020. they never play games in an existing market without an NFL team and they have to have a stadium to play in at least two years prior to playing there.thats why the niners had to wait till this year to host the superbowl in santa clara because of the two year rule.
> 
> 
> thats WHY the NFL has consulted with the rose bowl and the LA coliseum about an NFL team using their facility for a couple years starting next year.
Click to expand...



adding on to this. matter of fact starting next year, the Rams will be following the footsteps of the Vikings who are in their second year of playing in the university of minnesota while waiting for their new stadium to be ready for the 2016 season.

which is why i have to laugh at disinfo agent kiss mys lies he made up earlier when he said that the Rams could not play in a college facility for a few years because of not having luxary boxes.Oh really? better tell that to the minnesota vikings.

first your fellow disinfo agent kiss my says kroneke just made the land purchase a year ago merely as leverage for a new stadium in st louis,THEN when kroneke made the announcement he was building an NFL stadium in LA,he then back peddled ":just as i knew he would and said he would back then."  and THEN  said he never said they would never move back,and THEN back peddled EVEN MORE getting desperate to try and deny i took him to school saying the rams could not play in a college facility for a couple years because of luxary boxes even though the minnestoa vikings are doing JUST THAT.

you two disinfo agents kills me the way you two back peddle all the time.


I'll really enjoy having the last laugh on you two agents  when the Rams are back in LA next year.

everyone in the media expected kronke would make the move this year but the only reason he did not is for spanos to use LA as leverage for a new stadium in SD.

Had kroneke made the move this year like was expected by people like inglewood mayor james butts who has spoken to kroneke many times over the last year,then spanos would not have leverage for a new stadium.kroneke decided to stay in st louis one more year to scatch spanos back.thats how these billionaire owners operate.they scratch each others backs.

i never imagined the NFL would want a lame duck season in st louis,but thats what they are getting this year because nobody in st louis believes they are staying,thats why season ticket sales have dropped by 20% this year.

hard to believe it will be even worse than last year which was bad enough on a monday night game when steve young said just 5 minutes before the game-I look around here and all I see is a bunch of empty seats.

and sam bradford even dissed the Rams fans as well in his first press conference when they traded him to the eagles saying-wow there is more people in this room than there is in st louis.

i guarantee that was why bradford wanted out,the fan support is so horrible there.thats why the Rams are so horrible is they cant attract free agents,nobody wants to come and play in that dump in st louis with that horrible fan support they have there,the worst in the NFL.

when the Rams go back to LA next year,all that changes,everybody in the country will want to come and play for the Rams in the second biggest media market in the country and much nicer weather.thats why the Rams were such a successful franchise i the 70's and 80's because everybody in their mother wanted to play in LA.

man as bad as it was LAST year,its going to be a ghostown in that stadium this year.

thats why this year,the Rams dont have any sunday or monday night games scheduled because it was bad enough as it was last year,this year,its going to be a lame duck season for them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

another media source out there i respect like i do fred roggin out in LA is PRO FOOTBALL magazine.

they back up what john robinson was saying about both the rams and chargers being in LA.

In their 2015 NFL preview this year,they mentioned BOTH the rams and the chargers as teams that could be in LA as early as 2016.

they talk about the upcoming season for all teams and for the chargers they go on to say this about them-Given the rumors of an impending move to LA,the chargers have never been this close to bolting up the freeway to LA.

They then go on to say about the rams as well- With Owner stan kroneke seemingly intent on moving the team to LA in 2016,this could be the last season for the Rams in st louis.

yet they dont say ONE WORD about the raiders moving to LA though,again i respect this media source because they are one of the few that has done their homework.

they know the raiders wont be allowed to come back to LA because the city and the owners dont want the raiders there,their only option is san antonio.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is good news for the chargers,a positive step in the right direction to stay in SD.

EIR vote passes 6-3. Dear NFL and the Chargers, the City of San Diego is serious.

Great job San Diego. Next step is get rid of Fabiani. He is a cancer in all negotiations in San Diego. Has he not once come out and said anything positive about staying in San Diego? I believe Spanos and a few Chargers legends get together with the task force in a room and get a deal done.

amen to that.lets hope.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this applies to the raiders and chargers of course but not the rams because there was this article written sometime back that i have to believe is accurate that the raiders and chargers unlike the rams,have a legitmate shot as keeping their teams.



just as National Football League owners meet in Chicago to sketch a game plan for moving at least one team to Los Angeles in time for the 2016 season. While owners aren't likely to vote on it next month, the league is expected to allow teams to apply for relocation earlier than Jan. 1.



It's a tight timeline that favors the Raiders, San Diego Chargers and St. Louis Rams — teams looking to move to the nation's second-largest media market. The more officials in Oakland, San Diego and St. Louis are squeezed by the teams' possible moves to Los Angeles, the more likely the franchises can win public financial support and concessions for new stadiums in their current hometowns.
Just negotiate baby Clock winding down for new Raiders stadium - San Francisco Business Times


Oakland and San Diego is doing things smart to avoid law suits. Carson has avoided to develop a EIR and it is questionable why.?.?.?

Both Cities are offering their football teams more control of land than a shared stadium would offer in Carson.

I know in Oakland our Mayor Libby Schaff said last week on CSN she will invest the money (public funding) into infrastructure for the surrounding areas of Coliseum City.

This funding was approved by Oakland residence to pay for in the 2014 election under the Measure BB initiative.

Meanwhile, Carson Mayor Albert Robles continuously stated that NO PUBLIC FUNDING will be part of anything involving a shared stadium for the Raiders and Chargers.

The reason why? They are going to build a shopping center instead. -Autumn Wind Williams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fred Roggin said and confirmed the other day what i been saying as well as everyone in LA that inglewood is so much further ahead than carson  and they are set to break ground in december.

an SD fan had the funniest tweet for roggin saying-we cant pass an EIR in SD for a new stadium because we want to move to a toxic landfill in carson.classic.


----------



## Papageorgio

911 hand job stated the Lambs would be in Los Angeles in 2015, it was a flat out lie! 

Now, tries to cover his lies.  

Now he lies about me PMing someone.

The guy can't tell the truth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jan Goldsmith on why Mark Fabiani is wrong about the EIR Mighty1090AM

Kudo's to SD city attorney  jan goldsmith for telling it like it is that piece of shit A hole mark fabiani is wrong about EIR.

in fact they have the support from the city and county.


Oakland officials to discuss new Raiders stadium with developer - SFGate


Jones said,via Jon Machota of the Dallas Morning News. "And so one of the reasons that it was attractive to us to work against them is because they have that good flavor. It is certainly not a reach at all to say that fans remember the Los Angeles Rams, and that is not a reach. So that makes them a good partner to practice with in the Los Angeles area."


With Missouri Governor Jay Nixon'sproposed plan to build a new downtown stadium for the Ramsin the hopes of keeping the team in St. Louis coming under fire via a suit from lawmakers for its proposed use - or misuse - of taxpayer funds, the chances of Ram relocation seems to have increased exponentially this offseason.
NFL RUMORS St. Louis Rams Training Camp Practices With Dallas Cowboys A Precursor To Los Angeles Relocation Sports Headlines Global News


ONLY team returning back to Los Angeles....Carson deal is nothing but a scam! Owner of Rams has so much $$$, he makes Spanos & Davis look like welfare recipients, plus he already owns the land in Hollywood Park as is essentially ready to go.

yep.


Well the end is near for the stl rams this is gunna be a lame duck season rather people show up or not stan the man kroenke made up his mind a long time ago 2015 is the farewell season for the stl rams last but not least stl enjoy the rams while you could still see them because after 2015 stl rams are history & the rebirth of the los angeles rams begins


Chargers and Raiders are both broke teams.they have no money you're not going anywhere.


On a different note, it looks like San Diego is moving forward to expedite the EIR at the urging of the NFL. There are also released renderings of the stadium created by MEIS architecture design firm.... This might be the NFL's way of telling Spanos we don't think you can come up with the $300 million relocation fee, and SK isnt gonna let you move in to his Inglewood pad... Lol

@JimRome @CoachJeffFisher: "I think it's very important that L.A. gets a football team... It's a great fanbase and a great place to live... and a great market."

its actually only a great fanbase and great market for an NFL team if it is the Rams.the Raiders failed in LA and so did the Chargers.the NFL seems to have forgotten that though.sheesh.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"In a new stadium, the St. Louis Rams (in St. Louis) would be valued at $1.5 billion.... That’s compared with a Los Angeles-based Rams franchise that would be worth an estimated $2.1 billion, if not more"


Cardinals not Rams among the world s most valuable sports franchises - St. Louis Business Journal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.latimes.com/…/la-sp-sn-san-diego-funding-charger…1) If the city of San Diego doesn't need a city vote on a new Chargers Stadium, then why are they having one then 2) IMHO is seems hypocritical for Spanos to say after all these years he wants team to stay in San Diego but wants to blow off the EIR saying it won't stand up to the legal challenges . . . Isn't that the same risk he is taking in Carson ? ? ? ?



So if the Chargers are rebuffed in the Los Angeles market by other NFL owners, they may return to the negotiating table pressing for a downtown stadium, with the city determined to put them in Mission Valley amid a nascent campaign to declare the plan illegal.
Mayor s 2.1M bet on Chargers stadium just the beginning SanDiegoUnionTribune.com



Its almost comical. With predictability Mark Fabiani poor mouths another move by the City of San Diego to keep the team. People say its obvious Stan Kroenke wants to be in LA. Well, I'd say the same can be said for the Chargers and their paid mouth piece. BTW we have heard nothing from Carmen Policy since the Carson townhall fiasco a month ago. One can only hope that the league understands that Kroenke is the best solution to the LA situation. At least Kroenke has shown class in this whole soap opera. Fabiani comes off as ridiculous.



All "momentum" has stopped in Carson. Haven't heard a damn thing in a month.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Like what fred roggins had to say on the beast.he went on to say that carson is not even remotely close to being ready.that if you go by what the mainstream media says it is,that they are lying to everyone.

that inglewood site is ready,has permits,infrastructure,and architural designs.Its not even close.they are so far ahead on all things needed to get done.

then went on to say that spanos wants to stop kroneke to got to LA and does not want to be the second tenant like he would have to be to move there.

that the delay in SD is because they dont want the rams to go to LA.that piece of shit fabiano has called the mayor a liar.the city of sd has said they would like the negotiations to continue without fabiani.the sd attorney said.

the mayor says they have the framework and timeline to get a ballot for chargers. and has a deal in SD that will work for the NFL.They have an effort he knows will be successful if f they work together.

they can will get it done with a willing partner,the chargers have not been willing though.

it worked with the padres for a new stadium but that a hole fabiani is not even listening.

roggin then said for the rams to have a new stadium in st louis,kroneke would have to pay 250 million for it to happen.kroneke isnt going to pay it,he has put all his money into inglewood.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

here is what is overlooked with all this "good faith" bylaw nonsense when st louis rams fans  talk about kroneke has not negotiated in good faith with st louis as per required by NFL bylaws to relocate when they bring up that he is not returning phone calls by the governor.here is the problem with that.

"st louis native georgia frontiere at the time." agreed to come to st louis in a stadium that st louis CVC would keep the stadium elite in the league.

st louis broke the lease agreement.now they want the Rams and league to pay for 2/3rds of a stadium that the city will own? thats not why the Rams went to st louis and its not what they were promised.

st louis is trying  pulling a bait and switch.stan isnt having any of that though.He can tell the league he was promised an upper tier stadium and didnt recieve it.

that is what makes the Rams much easier to relocate to LA than it does the chargers.

the chargers have not negotiated in good faith and exhausted all options as required by NFL bylaw rules.the Rams have.they honored everything that was asked of them in the agreement,the city of st louis did not honor the agreement and now are back peddling trying to make kroneke look like the bad guy here.


----------



## Toro

Do you have a job?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The city is just going to prove to the NFL that they are willing and able to build a stadium so that the NFL does not allow the Chargers to move, thus forcing them to work with the city on a deal.

hope this turns out to be correct.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the proof is in the pudding that fred roggin on his sports show in LA isnt blowing smoke when he says that Inglewood is light years ahead of carson for a stadium that will be ready by 2018. the NFL has said they will only choose one site not both,gee wonder who that will be? lol

Hollywood Park Land Company officials said a $1.86-billion Inglewood stadium backed by Rams owner Stan Kroenke would be ready for the 2018 season. The Chargers and Raiders said a new stadium would entail 28 to 32 months of construction once the league approves a relocation request. The NFL could approve one or two teams relocating as early as December, according to league officials.

Any relocation requires the approval of three-quarters of the NFL's 32 owners. By the NFL handling negotiations to secure a temporary venue or venues, NFL officials said, it removes a potential impediment for teams in their negotiations in their current home markets.

carson will NEVER be ready by the 2020 season when the superbowl is scheduled to be played in LA.

Rams won t play in Anaheim even on temporary basis but Coliseum is possible - The Orange County Register

Notice how the article is hinting its a done deal the RAMS will be in LA next year? that they said the name RAMS,but did not include Chargers or Raiders?

Step by step, little by little, the pieces are falling into place. The Rams are coming to the Coliseum for 2016, it's just a matter of time now.

The big thing here is that they identify the Rams as the team hat won't play... Meaning THE RAMS. Up to this point most media sources have been saying the NFL this the NFL that. None naming a team that would move.

"Using Angel Stadium in such a capacity would be “very difficult” because of potential scheduling conflicts, a spokesman for the Angels said Thursday."http://www.latimes.com/.../la-sp-nfl-angel-stadium...



I knew the Rams were going to the Coliseum from the start. That was their original home and we had season tickets there until they moved in 1980. The Coliseum is a MUCH better place to watch a football game than the Rose Bowl. And for all this talk about where the 2nd team (Chargers) will play.....Who gives a fuck. They probably aren't coming anyways. Even if they do, I don't give a fuck. It's all about the Rams in this household

Its interesting how the second stadium is not available for the 2nd team ?? The Rams have the Colisieum locked and that 2nd team can't buy a rental right now.
amen to that.

Angel stadium and Dodger Stadium are fixed baseball stadiums anyways. Dont think they have removable seats. Endzones would be pushed to the walls and the safety issue is there. Only place now would be the LA Coliseum since the rose bowl said no.

very true.


They have said they are not interested in housing the NFL. They are working on a long term agreement with another event. It would be a 20 year deal, and that group has said that the deal is off if the NFL is using the stadium. Rose Bowl is not a potential site anymore.

which of course rules out the chargers being in LA in 2016.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

carson is as dead as st louis's new stadium is.  .

They still haven't procured the land, haven't nailed down the financing, the market report was lousy, there are still lawsuits pending, but "things are progressing fine"? And the deadline is next month? No worries.

Mark Fabiani says that it would be impossible for the City of San Diego to conduct a complete Environmental Impact Report in such a short amount of time for the stadium proposal in Mission Valley. This is the same Mark Fabiani that wants people to believe that the Carson proposal can go through entitlement, architectural planning, blueprinting, and remediation in roughly the same amount of time.

Nice.

Carson just completed the entitlement stage (and even that leaves questions). They still have to go through architectural planning, blueprinting, getting permits, etc, to even begin construction...just like Inglewood. Unlike Inglewood, they still have to remediate the land, which will take even more time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

7-16-15 The Fred Roggin Show Hour 1
Fred touches on the ESPY’s and some of the jokes from the opening monologue. James T. Butts updates listeners on the stadium being built in Inglewood.

Audio The Beast 980


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^Troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## Papageorgio

Hey hand job, the Rams won't be in LA in 2015 like you told everyone, you are still trying to cover up you lies!

You can pretend to ignore me, but everyone else on this board knows you lied!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I love it.that piece of shit,spanos lackey mark fabiani caught in a lie.

STADIUM TALK Mark Fabiani finally caught in a lie - Bolts From The Blue


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I love it,that piece of shit mark fabiani caught in a lie.

STADIUM TALK Mark Fabiani finally caught in a lie - Bolts From The Blue

I have to believe these comments from a chargers fan below  is correct as well.


The NFL wont let the Chargers leave base on their actions/intentions.

I’m going to laugh up and down this site when they have to come crawling back to negotiate with the city.


If the NFL does let the chargers leave,then they indeed will show how corrupt they REALLY are,what liars and hypocrites they are because they will have allowed the chargers to have violated NFL relocation bylaws they have in place  if they did allow the chargers to leave.

if they follow their guildline rules though,it will be only the Rams coming back as it should be because its been established,the raiders will never be allowed to come back to LA.the city just like USC AND UCLA,they dont want them there.

so if they follow correct protocol as they should,it will be only the Rams.The Raiders have nowhere else to go so they have to stay in oakland and the chargers might have nowhere else to go either IF the NFL does not violate their relocation rules they have in place..

however the NFL is so corrupt so i am still not ruling out the chargers joining the Rams in 2018 as a second tenant with kroneke.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fabian


9/11 inside job said:


> I love it,that piece of shit mark fabiani caught in a lie.
> 
> STADIUM TALK Mark Fabiani finally caught in a lie - Bolts From The Blue
> 
> I have to believe these comments from a chargers fan below  is correct as well.
> 
> 
> The NFL wont let the Chargers leave base on their actions/intentions.
> 
> I’m going to laugh up and down this site when they have to come crawling back to negotiate with the city.
> 
> 
> If the NFL does let the chargers leave,then they indeed will show how corrupt they REALLY are,what liars and hypocrites they are because they will have allowed the chargers to have violated NFL relocation bylaws they have in place  if they did allow the chargers to leave.
> 
> if they follow their guildline rules though,it will be only the Rams coming back as it should be because its been established,the raiders will never be allowed to come back to LA.the city just like USC AND UCLA,they dont want them there.
> 
> so if they follow correct protocol as they should,it will be only the Rams.The Raiders have nowhere else to go so they have to stay in oakland and the chargers might have nowhere else to go either IF the NFL does not violate their relocation rules they have in place..
> 
> however the NFL is so corrupt so i am still not ruling out the chargers joining the Rams in 2018 as a second tenant with kroneke.




commenting further on this fabiani calls the SD plan a half baked plan.yeah like the carson project is not a half baked plan?

also good news,roggin reported that since the chargers have not negotiated in good faith as required by NFL relocation rules,it wont take all owners to block spanos move to LA,just NINE.just nine have to be upset about it and they willl tell him that the chargers will have to go back to SD and negitiate with them.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^Troll Bitch Alert^^^^


----------



## Papageorgio

Deflecting to cover the lies and everyone knows you lied hand job. You can ignore me but everyone else can read my exposing how much you lie.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

floyd kephart who is spearheading the plan to keep the raiders in oakland on talking about the Rams going back to LA said on the radio show in SD-If the Rams go to LA WHICH APPEARS TO BE THE CASE,then the carson project wont happen.lol

he also says the carson financing numbers are insane.,that there will be private debt if it happens.

he then said that a  market study done  shows the NFL cant support an NFL team in st louis.

i wonder what disinfo agent rightwinger has to say about that.

also like the title below says- SD mayor faulkner has done all he can for the chargers.


Floyd Kephart I Believe Mayor Faulconer Has Done About All He Can Do Mighty1090AM


----------



## LA RAM FAN

these st louis hack sports writers are so much in denial.To know surprise,they are still trying to convince st louis fans the Rams arent leaving.

Strauss Not a Done Deal Rams Leave St. Louis insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife CBS Sports 920 Feature Interviews

that one st louis sportswriter who writes for st louis magazine and i mentioned earlier,is the only one out there objective and not biased about it saying he doesnt agree with them in st louis that there is a chance they will stay.got to tip my hat off to him for being objective and non biased about the situation.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The St. Louis Rams Should Not Move - Arch Authority - A St. Louis Sports Site - Cardinals Rams Blues and more 


Dude, YOU'RE HIGH!!

The Rams have a 49 year proud history in Los Angeles and there are still many fans that will make the relocation work! Plus, there are WAY more high profile corporations in Los Angeles/ Southern California that will definitely get behind the Rams and WON'T support the Raiders or Chargers!

St Louis is a dead business market according to recent surveys and
St Louis can't compete on a business level with Los Angeles!

Stan Kroenke is NOT part of the plans for the "supposed" new stadium by the river in St. Louis. Rather, he owns the land in Inglewood and construction on HIS stadium for the Rams is breaking ground in December.

Welcome home LOS ANGELES Rams!!


my fellow "LA RAM" brutha nailed it big time there.

great rebuttal to that BS st louis article.


----------



## Papageorgio

Rams won't be in Los Angeles this year as hand job has told everyone. 

Remember him claiming The Rams owner would move them without league approval!  

Boy was hand job wrong!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I loved hearing what fred roggin said the other day on his show.he basically said since the raiders and chargers did not show up to give their presentations for the carson project which they PROMISED,they basically  said to everybody in carson-we arent interested in carson making the great point that people in carson wont want to have anything to do with them now because who would want to do business with scum like that? saying that people in SD are calling that scum Fabiani FIBiani.


----------



## Papageorgio

Poor handjob, everyone sees his lies and his covering up for his lies. 

Pathetic losers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

@miklasz: "What if St. Louis lines everything up, just as the NFL wants, only to have the league choose Kroenke as the winner of the LA sweepstakes? Suppose the NFL decides that Kroenke’s stadium plan is too attractive to pass up, and allows the Rams to move? This is the league’s big problem... One that presents an enormous test of ethics... How does the NFL manage to reward Kroenke but also take care of St. Louis? How does the NFL pat Kroenke on the back without stabbing the backs of Nixon, Peacock and Blitz?"

Bernie Stadium project is a test of ethics for NFL Sports

these comments below from LA RAM fans tell the truth how st louis hack  hack  writer Bernie is indeed delusional and in denial.

very informative comments from LA RAM fans below.


60,000 vs 80,000. Plus the CVC walked away from the Arbitrators ruling. At that point, neither the Rams nor the NFL owed STL anything after this season. In fact, the team could have moved already, if not for the NFL wanting to give the Chargers and Raiders more time to arrange stadium deals in their respective cities.

The only 'test of ethics' that matters here is the one STL already failed, by refusing to live up to the lease agreement.

They are? News to me. From what I've seen, they've made the same terrible offer all along and insisted the Rams and NFL must go along with it.

Ed, it doesn't matter if STL could or could not upgrade the EJD to the top 25% of the league. That's what the lease that STL signed called for, what the Arbitrator affirmed, and what STL refused to honor. So the Rams are leaving.

Also ironic that Nixon wants the NFL to save football in St. Louis when in fact he threatened to sue the League when they stole football from L.A. . They will right the wrong.

The fact that there was no formal investigation or autopsy done which the spouse is usually the 1st suspect. The will had been changed just 6 months prior to his death. The will change was to avoid estate taxes and not lose a large portion to the government "trusting" Georgia to do the right thing. She was 30 minutes late to his funeral. 6 months after Carol's death she is living with her later 7th husband. Oh and around that same time frame she fires Steve Rosenbloom as Vice president (who was part of the operations of the 70's Rams team) and takes full control. Ironic the Rams players loved the Rosenblooms, but hated Georgia.

Yes, it was never proven in a court of law or even formally investigated. But O.J. wasn't convicted murder IN court either. Some things aren't too hard figure out.

Was it a test of ethics when Georgia inherited the team and moved them away from LA in the first place? St Louis wouldn't even have the Rams if Rosenbloom didn't die.

she was living with her 7th husband and fired her 6th husband's son from the team months after his death. Oh and 6 months prior to his death the will was changed. Those are facts.

Ya, It's just nutty to think might have been foul play.

I don't know why St Louis fans or even crying you did it to yourself and I don't even know why you want the NFL to step in because the NFL voted an 94 that the Rams couldn't leave Los Angeles in the first place and yet the Wicked Witch from San Luis threatened to sue and so she was able to up and rip the blue and gold out of the city of angels all I can say to you is paybacks are a bitch paybacks are a bitch!!!!!!

It all comes down to the terms of the lease. Once the CVC announced that it would not fulfill the agreement, it was a done deal. Kronke & the Rams have the right to go to a year to year lease to play in the dome or to move the franchise as they see fit. All the rest of what STL is trying to accomplish with a supposed new stadium means absolutely nothing. The NFL is not going to pass up the best opportunity to bring football back to Southern California. Shovels are in the ground in Inglewood. The owners are not going to pass up the relocation $$$ they will receive along with their votes. It's just a matter of time now.

The only one who has failed ethics here is St. Louis. Rather than keep their word on the top tier clause, they've come up with a unilateral offer of hundreds of millions of dollars less to try to force the team to stay.

Not going along with a scheme is not a lack of ethics. Doing this kind of scheme IS.

Rams won arbitration, St. Louis declined to meet their terms, Rams are free agents. No ethical problems by the NFL or Rams whatsoever.

The people and media in St. Louis love to ask if the NFL will be ethical about this process. Was it ethical to allow the Rams to move after the move was voted down overwhelming? Was it ethical to use LA as leverage for the last 20 years? Is it ethicalto circumvent the law and put the tax payers in St Louis 500 million in debt without a vote? The way I see it the only truly ethical thing to do is return the Rams to their rightful home! I wonder how St Louis will like being used as leverage for the next decade?

St. Louis already violated their contract. They decided not to honor their end of the bargain and ignore what the arbitrator said. It doesn't matter what St. Louis does now. They violated the original terms. They can't magically just say hey we're building a new stadium and everything is fixed.

I would say that St. Louis has already failed the test of ethics. I would point him to his own article that he wrote back in '95 filled with hate and vitriol toward LA when St. Louis was the villain and LA was the victim. I would point him to St. Louis not living up to their end of the lease agreement. I would point him to how they are mangling a law, specifically written to prevent public funds from being spent without a vote. I would point them to the bogus lawsuit where the city is suing itself.

But most of all, I would point him at the utter hypocrisy in all of it. Claiming that Georgia is a saint, but Kroenke is the devil. That LA didn't support the team despite having a bad owner and a losing record, but St. Louis' lack of support should be excused due to a bad owner and losing record. And Nixon's own words from '94, where he calls the league a cartel and threatens to sue if they try to prevent the Rams from moving from an existing market, yet now he expects the league to abide by those same rules to keep the Rams in the existing market.

Nixon is a hypocrite. They failed the ethics test, not the league or the Rams.

What happened when Nixon tried to sue the NFL when the bitch Georgia stabbed LA in the back and moved the team?? I say KARMA IS A BITCH SCREW ST LOUIS BRING OUR TEAM BACK.

I'll also point out that this kind of nonsense is precisely why the forums at the St. Louis Post-Dispatch ban pretty much any L.A. fan. So no one can point out there how stupid this idea is, and certain St. Louis fans can continue living in denial.

Stop crying already. Ethics my ass. Kroenke gave you guys plenty of chances to make right on the stadium issue. Only when you guys realized that he was serious about moving to LA did you make an effort to keep them there and then comes the copycat Raiders and Chargers wanting a piece of the pie. It's his team and should be able to move them at will. The power of the dictator commissioner should not come in play. Kroenke will take the NFL to court if he has to.

Well the rams are headed back to LA no matter what happens bernie miklasz is dumbass he in denial just like joe strauss,shane gray & jim thomas st louis doesn't have the funding for a riverfront stadium lastly bernie the crybaby miklasz can cry & complain all he wants but when it's all said & done the stl rams are history & the rebirth of LA Rams begins


Bernard is in full panic mode

Bernie grasping at straws as usual...

No doubt Bernie Miklasz is addicted to narcotics and fast food.

excellent informative comments from LA RAM fans above^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

In the last couple of months, ever since Rams owner Stan Kroenke has started construction on a stadium in Inglewood, California, possibilities of the Rams returning Los Angeles has looked more possible than its move to St. Louis in 1995.

Since then, thanks to social media, I have realized just how adored the Rams still are in the L.A. market. The fans are coming out of the wood-work. I will admit I am a “Lou Town” boy and love the Rams in STL. I cannot ignore the loyalty that has been displayed by the L.A. market.

If it’s real, this fan base has loved its divorced team since 1995 almost 3,000m miles away.

A fan base of over 4 million people, separated by a region, to this day shows more tears and heart than its original fans in the Mid-West.




Not to take anything away from the St. Louis market, but the L.A.; if it’s true, has stuck with this team far and away team through multiple single digit win seasons, a Super Bowl win without them, and decades of bad front office decisions, yet they still have no shame.


HewSports Rams A Tale of Two Cities Where to go 

Someone posted that Fred Roggin stated on his show that Kroenke has the votes now. Is this true? I haven't heard or seen anything. Also, it looks the city of San Diego is now doing what STL is doing, negotiate directly with NFL and not the owners.

Nobody knows how many votes the Rams have..... But IMO it's not going to come down to votes.... It's what owner has the most money, balls to go rogue if need be, and the Coliseum deciding which NFL team they want leasing their stadium for 2-3 years.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

dont tell that hack bernie in st louis,he will have a heart attack.hee hee

Matt Awbrey, a spokesman for San Diego Mayor Kevin Faulconer, countered that San Diego is in better shape than St. Louis when it comes to a new stadium for the Chargers. He said the city already has the land for a new venue - the Qualcomm Stadium site - and a financial framework laid about by a Faulconer appointed task force. The problem, he said, lies with the Chargers unwillingness to come back to the negotiating table after they broke off talks last month.

NFL hears directly from San Diego St. Louis SanDiegoUnionTribune.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Seems the closer we get to decisions being made the more desperate St Louis and the Chargers become. Not surprising. Bernie's latest article about does the NFL have any ethics is mind numbing. Where was ethics in 1995 when Frontiere was allowed to just move the team to St Louis and neither she nor the Rams organization had taken any steps towards negotiating in good faith to remain in this market?


----------



## Papageorgio

Wow look at all the posts hand job is using to hide the lies he told.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This just shows what a hypocrite Mark FIBiani is saying the chargers never would have even made their move of talking of going to LA if kroneke had not made his.

Mark Fabiani: "Who wants to uproot everybody, the franchise, the employees of the franchise, find new training facilities, find new headquarters, it’s not something you do because you decide you want to do it... If Stan Kroenke hadn’t made his move in January, we never would have made our move."

NFL hears directly from San Diego St. Louis SanDiegoUnionTribune.com

the good thing here is that the Rams have honored their terms in their lease agreement so they will have no problem getting approval to move where the chargers have not negotiated in good faith or exhausted all options so hopefully nine of the owners vote against the move.thats all that is needed to stop them form moving is nine votes from the owners. the chargers wont be able to sue either because unlike knoneke,spanos doesnt have deep pockets for a long winded battle in court.


----------



## Mad Scientist

From the link:


> Both franchises seemingly have their eyes on Los Angeles, the nation’s second largest media market.


A market filled with Illegal Aliens that like Futbol NOT Football. 

At least they're honest that the NFL doesn't have *teams*, they have *franchises*. (Like McDonalds)

Teams are made to win.
Franchises are made for profit and profit only.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I love how whiner bernie says in this old article when the rams moved out of LA,that st louis deserves another chance.well they got that chance and they BLEW IT. they proved they are not a football town.lol

Bernie nailed it though when talking about how evil the bitch was who moved them.

Georgia Frontiere is being cast as some sort of football version of Ma Barker - a sinister character who hijacked a Brinks truck and singlehandedly caused Orange County to go bankrupt. The woman with a team and no conscience.


sinister is indeed correct,she is burning in hell now where she belongs.
 Stop Whining la We Deserve Another Chance by Miklasz Bernie - St Louis Post-Dispatch MO January 18 1995 Online Research Library Questia


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Rams unfortunately for St. Louis fans are looking like the obvious choice.

NFL Los Angeles Rumors St Louis Rams Oakland Raiders Potential Move Options San Diego Chargers In Mix US Sports World Report


----------



## LA RAM FAN

another rediculous article.

Court the Raiders if Bolts won t play ball SanDiegoUnionTribune.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Vinnie in LA is just as delierious as Bernie in st louis is.

Raiders, back in Los Angeles?
Should we start hiding the women and Children?"
Oakland Raiders NFL believe team is mending reputation for disorderly fans

And he scares folks old enough to remember the last time the Raiders called Los Angeles home and how their games at the L.A. Memorial Coliseum sometimes became sideshows to the shenanigans going on in the stands.

The Raiders, back in Los Angeles?

Should we start hiding the women and children?

Would the NFL even contemplate going down that path again?

No vinnie,you idiot,the NFL would not contemplate letting the raiders go back to LA.the owners are sore at the davis family for suing them to move there,plus vinnie idiot forgets to mention that the city of LA doesnt want the raiders back.

the Raider fans in LA gave Oakland fans an unfair bad rap.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

shane grey is delusional as always.He is so much in denial.He needs to stop drinking all that koolaide in the Lou.

Breaking Down the Stadium Numbers Should the Rams Invest in St. Louis or in L.A. insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^ diverting from her lies!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Floyd Kephart, Chairman of the Board for The Renaissance Companies, the private financial and real estate advisory firm that is building Coliseum City in Oakland, talked with Fred Roggin about the latest developments in Oakland concerning a new stadium for the Raiders. He also shares insight concerning the teams involved with a possible move to Los Angeles: the St. Louis Rams, the Oakland Raiders and the San Diego Chargers.

Stadium updates with Floyd Kephardt including Oakland and LA The Beast 980

Kephart had some very interesting things to say. I liked the part where he says carson has more significant problems than oakland in going forward.

and especially the part on when roggin asks him that between the chargers,raiders,and rams who is the most anticipated of the three to move and how when it is played out,which one he sees moving next year that it will be the Rams.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I imagine Dean Spanos thinking in this picture "Hmmm....What else could I do to sabotage San Diego providing us with a stadium?"


Know the Enemy Daily Links 7 22 San Diego s expedited Environmental Impact Report challenged - Silver And Black Pride

as i have said before in the past,if the NFL indeed lets the chargers leave SD,the one team from the AFC they would allow to move there,then the NFL will have once again prove how corrupt they are because the chargers will have violated all NFL relocation rules they have set.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The NFL wants Los Angeles but does Los Angeles want the NFL The MMQB with Peter King

SI_PeterKing: "The Los Angeles area, as polls over the years have shown, won’t be a lock to support one team through thick and thin, never mind two. And what’s the team most likely to garner support early? Probably the Rams. They have the best remaining local fan base, from the looks of it. It’s not overwhelming support, to be sure, and who knows?"

NFL Mailbag Marcus Mariota Adrian Peterson L.A. relocation more The MMQB with Peter King

It is true in my opinion Peter King (and his team) have a very cozy relationship with the NFL league office. Having placed stories on the relocation helps the NFL lesson the financial hit the league (and Rams) will take at the gate during this lame duck season..

Yeah...ask a 23 year-old model and a 20 year-old actor if they are waiting breathlessly for football to return, and comedy ensues. This is a predictably "meh" article. We natives know differently.

I feel that this article is bogus. It felt like she only interviewed the majority of people who aren't natives.

The writer is totally biased. Apparently, he interviewed a lot of old people, anti-traffic people, & jilted/bitter people. As far as I'm concerned, this article lacks validity.

so very true.they nailed it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oh my god,the world must be coming to an end.Vinnie B actually dissed the article that NFL football would not do well in LA.

totally refuting that biased article of peter kings.amazing that vinnie has finally seen the light.


Am I worried this means L.A. won’t support one or two teams?

Not even the slightest.

There are 21 million people in the greater Los Angeles area – counting L.A., Orange, Ventura, Riverside and San Bernardino Counties. I’d be shocked if 80,000 of them don’t make their way to a stadium 10 or 20 times per season.

I’m not doubting there are plenty of residents that could give a flip about the NFL – or any other sport for that matter. Same can be said for New York, where you can bump into 50 people in Central Park who have no idea who Derek Jeter is, let alone the difference between a New York Jet, Giant, Met or Knick.
Book it Los Angeles will greet NFL with open arms The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Roggin told it like it is again saying -if there is two teams here in LA,it will  be the chargers joining the rams.thats why LA major james butts says as well as john robinson.

roggin is about the only media source who is not biased.

matter of fact a listener tweeted him saying-i want to thank you for telling the truth about the NFL to LA.

also saying as well that if st louis somehow even came up with an incredible proposal for a stadium.thats doesnt mean stan kroneke has to put any money into it.

that of course is because st louis violated the lease agreement.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

miklasz: "Los Angeles, which lacks enthusiasm for pro football, would still be awarded an NFL franchise, anyway. Just because, well, it's BIG. And the Rams probably will become that team, simply because the LA ambivalence and apathy is so deep, you can't even consider putting two NFL teams in the nation's second-largest market. It's risky to expect strong fan support for even one team — and so two teams are out of the question..."

Bernie If Kroenke builds it will LA come Sports


Bernie avoids putting these attendance figures into any proper context. He omits the fact that the LA Rams attendance from '83-'89 (54,776) was 99.9% of the league average (54,827) at the time. In '07-'11, the NFL average attendance was 67,769, but the average attendance in St. Louis during those years was just 57,765, which is only 85% of the NFL average.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

“There’s six more years to pay on those bonds at $12 million a year for the state of Missouri that was signed up before I ever held public office,” says Kinder. The lawmakers vote on that every year.”



New Proposal for Downtown Football Stadium CBS St. Louis

Lt. Gov. Peter Kinder, who sits on the board, expressed concern about Nixon's position that he can extend the bond payments on the St. Louis Ram's existing stadium, the Edward Jones Dome, and whether that position could render the tax credit request moot.

Task force wants 50 million in tax breaks for new St. Louis stadium St. Louis Public Radio


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is what this fellow LA RAMS fan who lives in atlanta said when he saw the dodgers play the braves the other night.

Last night at the dodgers / braves game, I met a man and his wife and they were from St louis. In short he said that st louis riverfront thing was a smokescreen and that the rams were gone. It's stuff we've heard so I just go with the flow. He was a cards football fan and said that the rams never captured the fanbase and that many in St louis still feel the rams are LA'S team. He said that there are many who wish t he cards were still there. Nothing earth shattering but when I've met st louis people it's all the same. ..THEY DONT GIVE A DAMN

HE is right that they dont give a damn alright. i was at a royals game when the cardinals came to town and i aksed about 30 people wearing cardinal jerseys how they felt about the Rams going back to LA and the majority would say-i dont care,they can have them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Has the pendulum swung in favor of St. Louis for the Rams to stay The Beast 980

Bottom line Stan Kroenke would of bought or purchased his own land and built his own stadium in St. Louis if he wanted to stay. He also would of communicated with St Louis officials and his fan base if he was trying to stay. By judging his actions andthe way he conducts business by the simple facts that he has already invested heavily financially and efficiently and has allocated a lot of money and resources into the Inglewood project and I believe he sees nothing happening with the Rams remaining in St. Louis. Besides the fact that the owner has been part owner of the RAMS since 1995 the man knows all the of the business aspects of that market for the past 20 years. On top of it all he sends his COO in Kevin Demoff just rolling threw the good faith motions insted of himself speaks volumes about his long term desires in St Louis. Albeit being unnecessary with their current lease status though, while Kroenke is sidelined in St Louis he has been quietly steam rolling his new stadium in Los Angeles. The rest of the Eric Grubman jargon is more less hyperbole to create an image that all viable teams wanting to move to LA are on equal playing field. The end of 2015 will be Xmas gift us fans were trying to salvage in 1994. 2016 will be a new era for a team that should of never left.

I keep hearing if Stl builds the stadium, how can the NFL let the Rams leave? But how can they force Kroenke to have to help finance it if he could have rec'd a $700 million upgrade to the dome without contributing a penny? Sticking to the lease made the most business sense to Kroenke. Stl didn't think so and chose not to honor it. I don't see how the NFL could force the Rams to stay because of this. Why isn't this ever discussed on these radio shows? I do agree however, that if Stl does get a stadium deal done, the NFL will see somehow that a "team" will play there, down the road sometime.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bernie Miklasz - Will fans in L.A. really support an NFL team - 101Sports.com

He doesn't mention the fact that in the same period the Raiders moved to l.a. how many fans did we lose then? They moved to our town and our crib, that ticked a lot of people off. The nfl should allow only one team here. Two or three teams will not getfull support of fans here. It just isn't economically possible. Bring the Rams back and only the Rams and watch it explode. St. Louis did not have the competition of 2 teams . Bernie just STFU.

Carroll Rosenbloom would have never allowed the Raiders to come into the market...

I personally know many ppl that converted to the Raiders, #1 they didn't like the move to Anaheim and #2 they didn't like what Georgia was doing with the team.

.hell, there are many transplanted Old LA Ram fans throughout the West Coast, Northern and Southern Nevada and Arizona........St. Louis relies on ticket sales from the Packers, Bears and Chiefs.....its a proven fact.....

Agreed, I know, grew up a LA Rams fan, moved North to Seattle then Reno, Tahoe.....both these area have many transplanted LA Ram fans, I even use to tailgate with fellow Ram fans at the old Kingdome, then Quest(Century Link), when Rams would play in Seattle....

We would support them a heck of a lot better than those pitiful St Louis fans who dont even sell out the games when tickets are $8.

Interesting that he doesn't mention they were playing in a baseball stadium with a large portion of seats with obstructed views. Why doesn't he mention the St. Louis Cardinals attendance during that era? Even the 2 years the "Cardiac Cards" won their division they averaged 46,000 per game. Much lower than the L.A. numbers at that time.

What Bernie doesn't recognize is the Anaheim location made a trip for fans from Ventura County & even northern L.A. areas challenging.The Inglewood location is so much more centrally located, support will be off the hook! Santa Barbara County Rams fans can make this trip too.

Bernie is in full panic mode LA loves the rams once they come back they be embraced & welcomed back with open arms lastly bernie's paranoid has turned from crying & complaining to angry & mad.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bob Tapia - Bob Tapia s Photos Facebook

Miklasz Defending St. Louis as an NFL City - 101Sports.com

"There's no such things as a bad football town. There's bad owners and there's bad teams."

My biggest point, and I always highlight it, is the hypocrisy. That statement applies just as equally to Georgia's relocation of the Rams from LA back in '94. If we should be excusing St. Louis' bad attendance figures because of a bad owner and a bad team, then the same should have been done 20 years ago.

It was not justified to move the Rams out of Los Angeles.


Indeed.Bernie is a fucking hypocrite.


My E-mail to the Fred Roggin show today.
Dear Dean,
Recently there has been a rash of articles about LA football fan-ship and will LA support a team if a team ultimately does relocated in 2016. An article by Emily Kaplan, randomly surveyed 100 angelenos just off the street and came to conclusions. Bernie Miklasz (local StL writer) used her article as a backdrop to write "if NFL comes to LA, will LA come to the NFL" he used attendance figures to compare LA Rams '83-89 with StL Rams '07-'11. Another StL writer, Shane Gray compared financial numbers (you read parts of it on your show couple days ago) for Stan Kroenke if moving vs keeping the Rams in StL. Dean, correctly if I am wrong, when did sports writers get their PhDs in economics and statistics from Oxford or MBAs and marketing degree from Stanford to be relevant here? The NFL has already invested millions, the past few years, with top notch marketing and financial companies to study current local markets and viability of the NFL in the second largest market in the country. Their result: LA can support up to two teams in LA. As far as Stan Kroenke is concerned, a successful billionaire like him, will for sure have himself surrounded with Harvard and Yale graduates in all fields necessary to protect his 2 billion dollar investment in Inglewood. My question is this: why are we entertaining hypotheticals if the outcome is already given? 1-NFL to LA is a done deal 2- Kroenke wants to move. If the NFL to LA was being considered or Kroenke's hadn't invested so much in Inglewood then such articles can have some merit and should be debatable. This is too nothing too late now! If, however, there is one thing tangible here, is our local hunger for football, we are waiting for articles to come out on this topic like we wait for players to come of the tunnel on game day, any article anything is immediately consumed; good or bad. So why these useless articles this late in the game, well like our Beast980 friend commander Adam Pendleton points out: it is part of the 5 stages of grief for losing a team. The motto to your show Fred is "let's stick to the facts" well, shall we: 1- Inglewood is building a stadium no matter what 2- NFL is coming to LA no matter what. Enjoy your bowl of sour grapes StL...... we know what it taste like.

have a good weekend Fred.

well said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Interesting what they had to say here when discussing LA having a football team in 2016 saying-One is likely,two is possible,three is a pipe dream.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> this is what this fellow LA RAMS fan who lives in atlanta said when he saw the dodgers play the braves the other night.
> 
> Last night at the dodgers / braves game, I met a man and his wife and they were from St louis. In short he said that st louis riverfront thing was a smokescreen and that the rams were gone. It's stuff we've heard so I just go with the flow. He was a cards football fan and said that the rams never captured the fanbase and that many in St louis still feel the rams are LA'S team. He said that there are many who wish t he cards were still there. Nothing earth shattering but when I've met st louis people it's all the same. ..THEY DONT GIVE A DAMN
> 
> HE is right that they dont give a damn alright. i was at a royals game when the cardinals came to town and i aksed about 30 people wearing cardinal jerseys how they felt about the Rams going back to LA and the majority would say-i dont care,they can have them.



The Rams are LA's team they are just in temp quarters until they can get back.  So much bs with this.


----------



## Papageorgio

Who cares St. Louis or LA, the Rams suck.


----------



## Alex.

Papageorgio said:


> Who cares St. Louis or LA, the Rams suck.


They could be good in LA


----------



## Papageorgio

They could be good in St. Louis, I don't care where they play. They aren't a team I followed in Cleveland or LA or St. Louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares St. Louis or LA, the Rams suck.
> 
> 
> 
> They could be good in LA
Click to expand...


Indeed.Once they get back to LA,its pretty much a given they eventually will become competitive again after a few years or so because many of the top free agents will want to come and play in LA.Like Randy Newman says-I Love LA.

matter of fact when the Rams WERE in LA,they were VERY SUCCESSSFUL there in the 70's and 80's making the playoffs many times and playing in many divisional playoffs which was impressive since back then in those days,it was much harder to make the playoffs than it is now.

In this day and age in football,you have so many teams that make the playoffs now even if they have a losing record like the panthers did last year.

The only time they were ever good in st louis was when a miracle and fluke occured with kurt warner coming out of nowhere and lighting it up on the field.I remember watching a monday night game of that Lambs team in st louis one night and hearing the announcers say he had the quickest release of a quarterback they ever seen since Dan Marino with Marino being about the only quarterback they had ever seen that had a quicker release than warner.

thas pretty amazing because i remember the days of Marino watching games on monday night football when they mentioned Marino having the quickest release of any quarterback ever in their broadcasts. They had warner,who had the next quickest release to Marino and Marshall Faulk who is one of the greatest running backs of all time,that so much pissed me off when the colts traded him to the Lambs of all people,I knew the Lambs team in st louis would become very good when that happened,dumbest trade ever in NFL history.

Then after they lost Warner,they have sucked ever since and the bandwagon fans in st louis dont show up anymore and have deserted them.

Nobody wants to go to that dump in st louis to play there.that stadium is poorly lit and has horrible footing and the worst playing surface  i have heard and the worst fan support in the NFL.

Thats why Bradford wanted out because of how terrible the fan support there is.Matter of fact,at his first press conference in philadelphia,he dissed the fans in st louis saying-wow,theres more fans here in this room than there is in st louis.

that all changes in LA.matter of fact when the rams played the chargers in San Diego last year,there was a st louis fan that made the trip up there because he had parents in SD and he wrote a blog how it was a refreshing change going to a Rams game where it did not feel like a road game.

thats the LAMBS playing in st louis,They arent the RAMS unless they are in LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

for once,that troll sportswriter bernie in st louis is telling it like it is.lol


Rams’ owner Stan Kroenke publicly continues to lobby efforts to move the team into his proposed palace in Inglewood, CA.
Los Angeles Rumors Will be 800-Pound Gorilla at Rams Training Camp - 101Sports.com


Sports columnist Bernie Miklasz is leaving the Post-Dispatch Sports

I love these comment from LA RAM fans below.they nailed it.

What do you want to bet, it's because he knows the Rams are coming back to LA and it is just too much crow for him to eat?

a rat jumping ship

That's because on radio he can talk about all sports...not about Stl. RAMS FOOTBALL anymore because they won't be in St louis
He stops on Aug 9th two days before owners meeting. Hmmm Coincidence... I Doubt it....

Special NFL owners meeting on LA set for Aug. 11
http://www.foxsports.com/.../special-nfl-owners-meeting...


a rat jumping shit indeed.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"Some people may want two teams here, but I think one team could sustain this city," Dickerson said. "And to me, that team is the original Los Angeles Rams."

Hall of Fame RB Eric Dickerson says Rams belong in Los Angeles


----------



## Papageorgio

Expect hand job to keep shitting on his thread to cover up his lies.

Hand job you realize the St. Louis Rams were in two Super Bowls, the Los Angeles Rams... Lol! Hand job loves to lie. 

Of course you know that because it was discussed earlier thread. 

Just more dishonesty from hand job.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares St. Louis or LA, the Rams suck.
> 
> 
> 
> They could be good in LA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.Once they get back to LA,its pretty much a given they eventually will become competitive again after a few years or so because many of the top free agents will want to come and play in LA.Like Randy Newman says-I Love LA.
> 
> matter of fact when the Rams WERE in LA,they were VERY SUCCESSSFUL there in the 70's and 80's making the playoffs many times and playing in many divisional playoffs which was impressive since back then in those days,it was much harder to make the playoffs than it is now.
> 
> In this day and age in football,you have so many teams that make the playoffs now even if they have a losing record like the panthers did last year.
> 
> The only time they were ever good in st louis was when a miracle and fluke occured with kurt warner coming out of nowhere and lighting it up on the field.I remember watching a monday night game of that Lambs team in st louis one night and hearing the announcers say he had the quickest release of a quarterback they ever seen since Dan Marino with Marino being about the only quarterback they had ever seen that had a quicker release than warner.
> 
> thas pretty amazing because i remember the days of Marino watching games on monday night football when they mentioned Marino having the quickest release of any quarterback ever in their broadcasts. They had warner,who had the next quickest release to Marino and Marshall Faulk who is one of the greatest running backs of all time,that so much pissed me off when the colts traded him to the Lambs of all people,I knew the Lambs team in st louis would become very good when that happened,dumbest trade ever in NFL history.
> 
> Then after they lost Warner,they have sucked ever since and the bandwagon fans in st louis dont show up anymore and have deserted them.
> 
> Nobody wants to go to that dump in st louis to play there.that stadium is poorly lit and has horrible footing and the worst playing surface  i have heard and the worst fan support in the NFL.
> 
> Thats why Bradford wanted out because of how terrible the fan support there is.Matter of fact,at his first press conference in philadelphia,he dissed the fans in st louis saying-wow,theres more fans here in this room than there is in st louis.
> 
> that all changes in LA.matter of fact when the rams played the chargers in San Diego last year,there was a st louis fan that made the trip up there because he had parents in SD and he wrote a blog how it was a refreshing change going to a Rams game where it did not feel like a road game.
> 
> thats the LAMBS playing in st louis,They arent the RAMS unless they are in LA.
Click to expand...

I do agree a better environment to be back in LA means a better chance of getting into the playoffs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who cares St. Louis or LA, the Rams suck.
> 
> 
> 
> They could be good in LA
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.Once they get back to LA,its pretty much a given they eventually will become competitive again after a few years or so because many of the top free agents will want to come and play in LA.Like Randy Newman says-I Love LA.
> 
> matter of fact when the Rams WERE in LA,they were VERY SUCCESSSFUL there in the 70's and 80's making the playoffs many times and playing in many divisional playoffs which was impressive since back then in those days,it was much harder to make the playoffs than it is now.
> 
> In this day and age in football,you have so many teams that make the playoffs now even if they have a losing record like the panthers did last year.
> 
> The only time they were ever good in st louis was when a miracle and fluke occured with kurt warner coming out of nowhere and lighting it up on the field.I remember watching a monday night game of that Lambs team in st louis one night and hearing the announcers say he had the quickest release of a quarterback they ever seen since Dan Marino with Marino being about the only quarterback they had ever seen that had a quicker release than warner.
> 
> thas pretty amazing because i remember the days of Marino watching games on monday night football when they mentioned Marino having the quickest release of any quarterback ever in their broadcasts. They had warner,who had the next quickest release to Marino and Marshall Faulk who is one of the greatest running backs of all time,that so much pissed me off when the colts traded him to the Lambs of all people,I knew the Lambs team in st louis would become very good when that happened,dumbest trade ever in NFL history.
> 
> Then after they lost Warner,they have sucked ever since and the bandwagon fans in st louis dont show up anymore and have deserted them.
> 
> Nobody wants to go to that dump in st louis to play there.that stadium is poorly lit and has horrible footing and the worst playing surface  i have heard and the worst fan support in the NFL.
> 
> Thats why Bradford wanted out because of how terrible the fan support there is.Matter of fact,at his first press conference in philadelphia,he dissed the fans in st louis saying-wow,theres more fans here in this room than there is in st louis.
> 
> that all changes in LA.matter of fact when the rams played the chargers in San Diego last year,there was a st louis fan that made the trip up there because he had parents in SD and he wrote a blog how it was a refreshing change going to a Rams game where it did not feel like a road game.
> 
> thats the LAMBS playing in st louis,They arent the RAMS unless they are in LA.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I do agree a better environment to be back in LA means a better chance of getting into the playoffs.
Click to expand...


Indeed.Like I said,just check the history of the Rams when they were in LA.As I said before,the Rams when they were in LA in the 70's and 80's,they made the playoffs many times which is why with the move back to LA,it only benefits the NFL because the rivalrys they had with the Vikings and Cowboys gets renewed again the fact they played them many times in the playoffs back then.

as i said,that was very impressive they made the playoffs so many times back then in those two decades because like i said,back then,getting into the playoffs was much tougher than it is now with far fewer teams making it.Now you got half the teams from each conference making it with even more translated to make it either this year or next year because if i am correct,the NFL wants even MORE teams in the playoffs. the NFL is going to be like the NBA now where just about everybody makes the playoffs almost.

Not only is their long storied rivalry with the 49ers alive again with the move back to LA,it is with the vikings and cowboys as well.it has been dead the past 20 years in st louis.

Randy Newman is not the only one who loves LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St Louis Makes Most Sense for the Rams - Arch Authority - A St. Louis Sports Site - Cardinals Rams Blues and more 

Like I said before if you were not at the game you were at a crowded bar full of RAM fans and or Raider fans eating pizza buying beer and having a good time! this is so stupid let it go keep in mind when RAMS were alone in L.A we had far better attendance if you are basing your argument about L.A or Southern California then combine the Average attendance of both teams we still beat the crap out of you !!!

This also does not reflect what percentage of those tickets sold are opposing fans ! I never watched a Rams game in LA where the opposition drew cheers like they do in STL it's sad.

St. Louis has forfeited every right to keep the Rams. They broke the top tier clause and the lease clearly spelled out that not only could the Rams go year-to-year but that they were free to relocate.

Laughably, though, on that last bit, certain St. Louis fans like to claim that this only means they can relocate within St. Louis because of the relocation guidelines.

his article is trash LA makes sense for the rams the st louis riverfront stadium isn't getting builted this is another hack writer that making things up stan kroenke will announce the rams return to LA very soon LA Rams 2016

LA Rams fans,
Don't believe anything you read in the mainstream media. I am a 45 year Oakland Raiders fan and I can tell you as well as anyone, these articles are total BS. The Rams are moving home to LA - take it to the bank! Cheers


St. Louis seems to forget that the Cardinals left them as well. They like to remind everyone about the Rams leaving LA but forget to mention that. The only reason the Rams left LA was because that BITCH Georgia! ! If her hubby didn't pass away and leave the team to her they would have never left .

Nic Moody must have not watched any Rams games on TV recently. There are more visitor colors in the stands at times. At least, that's what I'm seeing. St. Louis must feel like the pre Walsh/Montana 9ers fans where Rams fans would equal or better the numbers of 9er fans in Candlestick.

This guy is a joke. Unlike STL today, the Rams were not the only team in LA in the mid 80s. The simple fact of the matter is, the Rams were in a direct battle with the Raiders for attendance during this time period. The NFL did neither team a favor byscheduling them both to play in SoCal serval times on the same weekends. The NFL did not recognized the Raiders move to LA and still scheduled them like they were in Oakland during this period. At least 3 times, and sometimes 4, the NFL had the 2 clubs fighting directly for fans. Both clubs were losing between 5 to 10 thousand fans in attendance when this would happen. Plus this article seems to forget that the Raiders had the best record in the NFL in 82, won the Superbowl in 83, and were Superbowl favorites in 84 and 85.

Lol. He says some of LA's attendance numbers were padded by high profile teams coming coming to town. Yet fails to say the same about Stl . Fails to mention Tickets sold in STL as compared to actual ppl in attendance . Fails to mention tickets selling as low as 8 dollars in Stl . Stop comparing different Eras. Biased Journalism! Seems to me the narrative has changed from No way the Rams are leaving to , well we supported em better then LA so Suck it!!

One name counters this St. Louis argument and her name is Georgia Frontiere. Los Angeles was aware of her nefarious plan of stealing the team after Carroll Rosenbloom passed on. There was a movie dedicated to her objective and that is "Major League".


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jason Groman - Jason Groman s Photos Facebook


This is a few minutes before kickoff V Washington Oct 2011. Way before the rumblings of a move home..http://dc.sbnation.com/.../photo-empty-edward-jones-dome...

Support?? Cant even sell out a sunday night game vs nfc west team where tickets were $8 a piece.



so very true.its less expensive to get a ticket to a Rams game in st louis than it was to see a Rams game in LA back in the 1960's.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Carmen Policy: “Let’s say (the St. Louis task force) presents a credible deal, one they feel that can not only work but has guarantees with it. All of sudden, that could change the way the league looks at how the Rams will proceed with relocation. It may even change whether they think the Rams can proceed with relocation. I’m almost positive that they’re going to find that San Diego and Oakland are not able to present a viable deal.”
Odds improve for NFL s return to L.A. area with Carmen Policy trying to help the Chargers Raiders reach Carson - The Orange County Register

Combined with Fabiani's sabotaging of San Diego's efforts to build a stadium for the Chargers. Policy adds to the false narrative strategy by suggesting that having four teams in California is "insane" ...California had four teams from 1960-1994, or did he forget? Those thirty-four years of the SAN DIEGO Chargers, OAKLAND Raiders, SAN FRANCISCO 49ers, and LOS ANGELES Rams defined the modern NFL that we know today.

Let me know when STL owns at the land to even build the stadium, then let me know when all the lawstuits are settled and then let me know when you convince Kroenke to chip in his $450m to make your stadium a reality. I have a strong feeling it will be in nevruary..

Davis has already announced that if he can get $400 million, the Raiders stay in Oakland. He's even willing to sell part of the team to do it.

So Raiders stay there, Rams come to Inglewood, Chargers get a guarantee that if they can't work things out with San Diego, they can move into Inglewood's 2nd spot in a few years. 4 team California, 2 teams in NorCal, 2 teaks in SoCal, each 1 NFC, 1 AFC without realignment.

Really the best solution I see.


It's so silly. Carmen Policy knows better yet, spins Fabiani narrative. Let's review the law Mr. Policy. StL lost in court two years ago. Arbitrator said they must spend $700 million to fix EJD or, Rams could leave. Guess what? Rams can leave. Now,let's review US Antitrust law...The StL Rams are a U.S. business operating within the several states doing business in the U.S. The overseeing NFL also operates within the several states overseeing the league. Since the Rams are a U.S. business and there is no anti-trust exemption as in baseball, the Rams can move to any city they see fit to do business. Can the NFL stop them? Davis vs. NFL says no. That's the law on point. If Stan takes this to federal court, he wins every day and twice on Sunday. Who wins? Stan. Who loses? All other owners. It's over Mr. Policy, only Mr. Spanos & Mr. Fabiani didn't send you that memo.


Please shut the hell up! A's not making any damn deal with Oakland. I live here you dont. Rev sharing ends at end of 2016 season, they are gonna sell when Supreme Court gives final no on SJ

Raiders only options are deal at Coliseum or move to Levi. Stan is getting LA, its a done deal....truly done deal. NFL wants SD Superbowls and Chargers really want downtown SD. There will be no damn realignment in NFL.

I live in Bay Area too and Oakland isnt kicking anyone out! If San Jose wins in Supreme Court,A's will move there and MLB cant do anything about it! If they lose, Wolff will sell thats why all the A's over Raiders is so dumb! Wolff is waiting things out!

Why does nobody mention the fact that it would be beyond idiotic to have two AFC Western Division teams playing in the same stadium? Why doesn't any of these writers address the fact that hardly any LA locals want the Chargers or raiders to come to LA?I also understand from a friend who lives in Missouri, that no one cares about the Rams, unless there is talk of them moving back to LA. Then.... Everyone gets all bothered about it.


This is less an article than a re-iteration of Policy's talking points, and the notion of "odds improving" that is 0% reality and 100% Fabiani.

No mention of St. Louis breaking their promise and making a token offer they know won't please the Rams buthope forces them to stay. No mention that the owners would be crazy to set a precedent where cities don't have to keep promises. No mention that the said promise breaking makes any "guarantees" moot. No mention that San Diego has already made an offer requiring just as much team money (upfront money, G4 repayment [No, Shane, it's not a grant], and PSL money going to the stadium rather than the owner), but builds a stadium worth $400 million more and that that was San Diego's FIRST offer which they've since increased. No mention that St. Louis CANNOT substantially increase their offer (and may not even be able to make their token offer at all).

Many other no mentions. Journalism fail.


This is BS. Knowing personally how Georgia Frontiere intentionally fielded an inferior Rams team in LA to intentionally reduce ticket sales so she could have the excuse she needed to move the Rams to her hometown of St. Louis, proves that an owner doesn't need anyone's permission to move or re-locate (San Diego Clippers ( NBA ) to LA another example) Remember, Sterling packed up and moved overnight without the knowledge or blessings of NBA officials let alone the city of San Diego (blindsided).. The Rams belong in LA and will relocate to LA. However, if history repeats itself, LA will only support 1 team and it MUST be winner... The city of San Diego is bending over backwards to build the Chargers the very stadium they have asked for and Oakland is trying very hard to work out a deal with the Raiders & A's. This is all about greed, not fan loyalty. My prediction is the Rams will move to LA. Any other team who follows, will fail terribly, lose money and regret ever moving when all is said and done.
3·4 hrs





Dan StillsNothing to see here just another dumb ass article! Forgets to mention the extra 18mos of clean up at Carson! 5yrs for a total build at that site! 3yrs at Inglewood, Carmen must be throwing around some serious $$ and Wine to get these articles wrote!

St. Louis had their shot and they blew it. The violated the terms of the lease and disregarded an independent arbitrators ruling. They can't decided a few years later that hey let's build a new stadium and magically make everything better. It doesn't work that way.

Its funny how Carson has so many problems and they are never mentioned at all in these articles! It should be Rams only in LA!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mayor keeps fighting like crazy to keep Bolts SanDiegoUnionTribune.com


NFL in San Diego Tuesday for stadium meeting SanDiegoUnionTribune.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

His reasoning seems sound enough.  After all, the Rams have one of the worst attendance figures in the NFL of late.

Why Eric Dickerson Is Right About St. Louis Rams To L.A.


The Carson propaganda won't go away until the official word is given. This actually works if you think about it this way. It's crunch time for the Chargers and Raiders and that this heightened tension hopefully will keep both the Raiders and Chargers out of LA. I believe the NFL is doing it's best to overhype 2 stadiums that will never transpire to get the deals done in SD and Oak. I do agree I'm also tired of the BS and want the official word but in December we should know almost for certain when the stadium goes up in Inglewood. Perhaps before.

He nailed it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

North County Munch - Sports


This is the most important paragraph I have seen written on this and it defines why Inglewood is a better deal for the NFL.

the thing that makes this article unique is it is not biased like the mainstream media ESPECIALLY the media in st louis from hacks like Bernie.

One thing, however, cannot be denied.  NFL owners clearly prefer the Inglewood site.  And it is understandable why.  The Carson design is an example of a stadium destined for success - if it were 1980 instead of 2015.  The Inglewood design incorporates all of the features that experts claim are required for success in a big-time market like Los Angeles.  It will be a state-of-the-art entertainment complex that can draw crowds every day of the week, every week of the year, providing a constant revenue stream.  And the last thing the NFL wants to see is business and financial mediocrity once they move to Los Angeles.  Stan Kroenke has got to be their preferred guy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I notice how after i took disinfo agent rightwinger to school that there will indeed be an NFL team in LA next year with the NFL talking to USC and UCLA about using thier facilitys and showing him that they are set for construction of a new stadium there ib over 50 years with the demolition of hollywood park,that after i took him to school on that,he has vanished from this thread after he saw that post two weeks ago.lol

he is consulting with his handlers on what new evasive tactics to try when confronted with pesky facts he cant refute.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> North County Munch - Sports
> 
> 
> This is the most important paragraph I have seen written on this and it defines why Inglewood is a better deal for the NFL.
> 
> the thing that makes this article unique is it is not biased like the mainstream media ESPECIALLY the media in st louis from hacks like Bernie.
> 
> One thing, however, cannot be denied.  NFL owners clearly prefer the Inglewood site.  And it is understandable why.  The Carson design is an example of a stadium destined for success - if it were 1980 instead of 2015.  The Inglewood design incorporates all of the features that experts claim are required for success in a big-time market like Los Angeles.  It will be a state-of-the-art entertainment complex that can draw crowds every day of the week, every week of the year, providing a constant revenue stream.  And the last thing the NFL wants to see is business and financial mediocrity once they move to Los Angeles.  Stan Kroenke has got to be their preferred guy.


Money makes the world go round'. A move there would be the most beneficial for all concerned.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> I notice how after i took disinfo agent rightwinger to school that there will indeed be an NFL team in LA next year with the NFL talking to USC and UCLA about using thier facilitys and showing him that they are set for construction of a new stadium there ib over 50 years with the demolition of hollywood park,that after i took him to school on that,he has vanished from this thread after he saw that post two weeks ago.lol
> 
> he is consulting with his handlers on what new evasive tactics to try when confronted with pesky facts he cant refute.



You lied hand job! You schooled no one because you just try to cover your lies! As late as this spring you claimed the Rams would move before 2015 season. 

You lied, you are caught, you schooled no one. You are the dumb bitch.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^A big fucktard alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

interesting stuff.

Is it all over for an NFL stadium in San Diego - Bolts From The Blue


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^hand job takes another shit on his own thread!^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^



Hey pussy, you going to fess up to your lies and false accusations or you going to be a chicken shit and run?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Not looking good for SD.I think John Robinson knows something when he said the chargers might join the Rams.

NFL s Letter to San Diego Mayor Faulconer Mighty1090AM

Not that matt artz has any credibility or anything but-

Raiders Oakland and NFL to discuss stadium Wednesday - Inside Bay Area


----------



## LA RAM FAN

interesting stuff from amy trask-
I dont see two teams in LA while chargers are in SD without a new stadium.if chargers dont get something done in SD,may join the Rams.The NFL wont have the rams and raiders in inglewood while the chargers dont have a new stadium in SD.either chargers join rams in LA or get new stadium in SD.

dont think kephart offers solution in oakland might have to share levi stadium with niners even though thats not what he wants to do. very interesting stuff.

Amy Trask


davis really wants to stay in oakland.

JT The Brick says Oakland politicians are to blame


Wednesday Must Reads Oakland A s Eye Coliseum Site for New Ballpark Raiders to Sit Down Today with Oakland and NFL Officials East Bay Express

Wednesday Must Reads Oakland A s Eye Coliseum Site for New Ballpark Raiders to Sit Down Today with Oakland and NFL Officials East Bay Express


Alameda County wants out as A s Raiders Coliseum landlord - SFGate


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great stuff on fred roggin. beast 980.

dave plaske subbing for roggin went on to say-there is a 99.9 % chance there is a going to be a team in LA next year and that team will be the Rams.

saying -its happening,were going to have a team next year.chris myers works for the NFL and if he says its happening,you can bank on it.He says that team will be the Rams.Myers has never said before in the past there was going to be a team in LA either.He is now.also saying an owner can make the move without the votes.its nice to just have the formality and come january,the votes by the owners will come.
that kronke has the backing of jerry jones who has pushed for years to get a team to LA.things are in place,owners were hisitant before,bit not now.

more importantly,the raiders wont be moving to LA because businesses and communitys wont support them.it didnt work before and it wouldnt work either.they would have to change their colors and rebrand their image.


----------



## Papageorgio

The USMB resident chicken shit still keeps avoiding the facts he lied and is lying. Hand job thinks he can jerk off others. When will the asswipe learn.


----------



## Toro

I really don't care.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> I really don't care.


okay,well then for once in your life,use logic and common sense and dont post here. but again,thats something trolls like you and pooper dont know anything about so no surprise you came here to post that little fact after pooper "the stalker who has an obsession with me." came on and farted in my thread as always.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fred Roggin had former LA Ram QB vince ferragamo on his radio show talking about the Rams coming back to LA next year with fred asking him if he thinks there will be a TEAM in LA next year and vince replied saying-it sure looks that way with kroneke making the annoucement he plans to build an NFL stadium in LA.

Roggin then went on to ask-are the Rams still LA'S team? with vince replying saying-The Rams still have great fan support here in california even in the northern part.They got booster clubs in the whole state.

i grew up here and watched them on tv and i remember they were always well supported here.fan support was never a problem.it was always a packed house.Its always been Rams country here in southern california so fans support would be very well here with the Rams coming back.


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^HAND JOB TROLL BITCH ALERT^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

more good stuff from roggin.

this is why i like and respect roggin so much.he is non biased about this.he doesnt care if its the rams or raiders.He thinks that personally  the rams and raiders in LA would both be great in LA but he tells it like it is,that thats not going to happen.

he says there was an online report in st louis that st louis is a dead market for NFL football and that report got taken down immediately.its dead because if you were starting a business there,you would not have corporate sponsorships.not good market to generate money.

NFL cant make money in st louis he says.

then says he believes rams and kroneke will go to LA next year cause they are building an NFL stadium in inglewood.until they say differently,he maintains rams will be in LA next year.

then says either carson or inglewood will lose.geee wonder who that will be?


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^Hand job troll bitch alert!^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^TROLL BITCH ALERT!^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^TROLL BITCH ALERT!^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^Hand Job is in rare form, another troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

these media guys here in this video below in this link  are also one of the very few i have respect for as well because just like roggin,they tell it lit it is as well.
this guy chris dobbins from the oakland authority has some very interesting stuff to say.Unlike stan kroneke,mark davis wants to stay in oakland.they have the land which is good and he tells it like it is saying what I been saying since day one that the raiders will have to stay in oakland because they have no place to go,that LA doesnt want them.

I also liked the part he mentioned here where he says the A'S want to move to san jose but they cant so they will have to stay in oakland as well.

thats great news because the A'S and Raiders belong in oakland.the warriors i dont care if they leave since i hate basketball  but this is great news on the raiders and A's.well done chris.very good reporting.

Ailene Voisin Raiders opponents include constant relocation conversations The Sacramento Bee


----------



## Papageorgio

^^^^Hand Job is in rare form, another troll bitch alert^^^^


----------



## Papageorgio

Troll bitch hand job, shitting all over the board and whines about others just farting! You can't make this up!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ball is in Oakland s court on Raiders stadium deal - San Francisco Chronicle


----------



## Papageorgio

Troll bitch hand job, shitting all over the board and whines about others just farting! You can't make this up!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

hey pooper,just so you know,at first i was depressed about the Rams staying in that dump in st louis one more year but after awhile it made me happy that they are staying one more season because since that place has horrible fan support,i will be able to get close enough to harrass pete carrol for taking a payoff to throw the superbowl so stan did me a favor by delaying LA for one more year so the raiders and chargers can get something done in oakland and in SD.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

His reasoning seems sound enough.  After all, the Rams have one of the worst attendance figures in the NFL of late.

Why Eric Dickerson Is Right About St. Louis Rams To L.A.


----------



## Papageorgio

Troll bitch hand job, shitting all over the board and whines about others just farting! You can't make this up!


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> hey pooper,just so you know,at first i was depressed about the Rams staying in that dump in st louis one more year but after awhile it made me happy that they are staying one more season because since that place has horrible fan support,i will be able to get close enough to harrass pete carrol for taking a payoff to throw the superbowl so stan did me a favor by delaying LA for one more year so the raiders and chargers can get something done in oakland and in SD.



Hand job it doesn't change the fact that you lied.

Now you double down on the lies, so I really don't care why you lied or your justification for lying. The Hawks didn't go undefeated, Carroll could throw a game you claim is rigged. Brady couldn't cheat in a league you claim is predetermined. 

You fail because you are inconsistent.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The only problem is, the Rams seem much more interested in pursuing their Los Angeles dreams than staying in St. Louis.

Race to NFL in L.A. hitting the home stretch - still anyone s guess how it sorts out


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sam Farmer makes some valid points regarding the breaking of the Edward Jones Dome lease. Does the league want to set a precedent where cities can break a lease and then trap a team by offering less than the team was owed? Let's hope not.

Rogiin nailed it saying he thinks the chargers will come to LA but if they were smart,they would stay in SD.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

AUDIO!!!

In case you missed the show...

Today Fred Roggin on The Beast 980 had every valid reason to rant about the meeting that he was asked to host yesterday in Carson, Ca.
The meeting turned into just a get together for selfies, pizza, and lemonade.

It appears that the football fans of L.A. and Carson, Ca and are being used by the Chargers and the Raiders as only leverage to build stadiums within their existing locations.

In a highly contentious interview, Fred Roggin took the Mayor of Carson, Albert Robles, to task for not playing the video presentation of the stadium plan at the Town Hall meeting last night.

Mayor Robles had promoted the never-before-seen-video on The Beast 980 leading up to Monday night’s event and even told NBC 4 in Los Angeles that video would highlight the evening — despite knowing that it would never be shown.

Mayor Robles still hasn’t disclosed who told him to scratch the video presentation from the event.

It appears that the football fans of L.A. and Carson, Ca and are being used by the Chargers and the Raiders as only leverage to build stadiums within their existing locations.

This fact seems to back that up as well.lol

The Chargers took action after the owner of the St. Louis Rams unveiled plans to build a stadium in Inglewood.

amazing that all the USMB posters here could not figure it out that it was only AFTER stan kroneke announced he was going to build an NFL stadium in LA that the chargers and raiders mentioned carson,an obvious LEVERAGE ploy by them both for new stadiums in oakland and SD.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

City leaders advancing negotiations with NFL - CBS News 8 - San Diego CA News Station - KFMB Channel 8

city and county of SD on the same page.just need a willing negotiating partner in chargers.got architectures planning the stadium and is on track.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this picture here is disinfo agent rightwinger,now we know what rightwinger looks like in real life.

Andre Jeanbart - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


Nothing like running your mouth about Inglewood while THREE BULLDOZERS are working behind you. Thanks for the update son, we see the crew is definitely working for their Kroenke paycheck! 
PS: Crayons are for kids, use a Sharpie Marker next time. The homeless man at the freeway exit got better quality graphics!!!

exactly. thats what agent rightwinger needs to learn.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Tom Bateman, Director of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams will be on DieHard Sports Radio tonight at 8:30 PM to talk to the Rams back to Los Angeles... Call in!

You can listen to the podcast of it even when it's not live. It's 95 minutes in if you want to find it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

_I know Mark Davis personally and I’ve talked to him several times about it. He would love to keep the Raiders in Oakland. He feels that the Raiders best belong to Oakland. It is the Oakland Raiders, that’s the way it should be and he’s trying to keep it that way. He’s not getting as much help as he would want from the city._



Former Raider Lincoln Kennedy says Mark Davis wants team to stay in Oakland The Beast 980


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I really like Eric Dickerson now.more so than ever before the fact he is telling it like it is-That's like the Packers not being in Green Bay,"Dickerson told ESPN on Friday. "

Packers president says having NFL team in Los Angeles a high priority NFL Sporting News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mayor meets with NFL executives over stadium plans FOX5 San Diego San Diego news weather traffic sports from KSWB

San Diego gives Chargers a Sept. 11 deadline to commit to staying - The Orange County Register

Something to ponder on the shores of Lake Merritt... The County wants out of the stadium game, so that leaves one entity (The City) for the Raiders to deal with. That might simplify things a bit.
Alameda County wants out as A s Raiders Coliseum landlord - SFGate


SHHHH...his plan is working. St. Louis is closer to building him a new stadium. He's born, raised and educated in Missouri. LA is just not his style.

http://www.insidestl.com/…/Jim-Thomas-Talks-Rams-Revenue-Sa…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

awesome article.lol

Insider Buzz Owners Want to Reduce Goodell s Power After Deflategate Debacle Bleacher Report



Bernie writes this article from the St. Louis perspective, but instead, read this article as if it was written back in 1994 and change the town and owner names to LA and Georgia. If you do that, then this quote is perfect, "When an emotional connection between a fan and team is being frayed and gradually severed by feelings of uncertainty, fear and betrayal... The fans deserve better."

Our emotional connection was frayed.
We were betrayed.
We deserve better.
Bernie Potential move is buzzkill at Rams camp Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

i am droolling.lol

David Hall - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook


So we had another opinion piece on the NFL relocation soap opera. Just like the dozen more or so such articles we shall see in the months to come. It really smells of TMZ and National Enquire when a somewhat respected writer (Jason LaConfora of CBS) comes out and says the vote will go for the Chargers because Spanos and Policy are just better liked than Kroenke. Really? Is that how it works in the NFL? Some how I think its more logical then that. More based upon what is good business for the NFL. I'm actually disappointed that LaConfora would come out with an article like that but I guess I overrated him. Its like Fred Roggin said the other day when he said we should believe less than half of what we read and hear.
YEP.


1) the city of St Louis broke it's original lease with the Rams, went to court, and lost in arbitration regarding the top tier clause. They had years to fix the problem but they constantly got extensions from Ram management teams.

2) The Riverfront stadium is not top tier, and it will come at a cost to the owner. As you may or may not know, the Rams are not the only team that have a top tier clause in their lease. If the nfl "forces" Stan to stay they will set a precedent for those other cities to back out of the original lease and offer something subpar at the expense of the owners and the nfl.

3) Carson stadium is "entitled," but even if it is approved there is still a possibility of it not getting built. The site and plan have multiple issues including threat of lawsuits. Carson is a leverage ploy that has gone too far, and has constantly been debunked by The Dean, Fred Roggin.

4) San Diego and Oakland may have long time stadium issues, but they still have viable markets. The same cannot be said about St Louis. Thanks to the leaked market survey we all know that St Louis as a market is dying and does not offer long term financial growth for multiple franchises. Look at the Blues. They spent in the offseason, they marketed to fans, and the stadium was almost always sold out. Explain to me why they were the only team in the NHL to report negative profits? The Rams are in a more difficult situation then the Raiders and the chargers because of this; shitty stadium, weak corporate sponsorship, poor fan support (I watch the games, and I always see a sea of colors in the stands, just not Rams colors), and little room for growth because of the 2000 pound gorilla, the Cards.

Time will tell us, and my guess is that history will repeat itself; when an owner wants to move nothing stops them. And a team that should have never moved away from socal will have its history restored.
well said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Raiders and San DiegoChargersreceived an approval plan for a $1.7 billion stadium from the Carson, Calif. City Council earlier this year, but both teams have said they will continue to look for new stadium deals in their respective cities if the Carson project does not materialize.

which is a given.


NFL in Los Angeles Giants John Mara expects 2 teams in LA - NFL - SI.com


I went through this before,” Fisher said, referencing the move of the Houston Oilers to Tennessee nearly 20 years ago. “I went through it for three years. The important thing for the players to realize is it’s all out of our control."

Like just about any NFL coach would say at this time of year, Fisher’s concern is on the opener Sept. 13 against Seattle. Initial indications are that ticket sales are lagging, more so because of the potential move than the fact that the Rams haven’t had a winning record since 2003.

Fisher isn t worried about LA factor Sports


"But while Fisher has done his best to maintain plausible deniability, the Los Angeles drumbeat only figures to get louder as the preseason and training camp roll on."

Ten burning Rams questions Will Los Angeles be a distraction - St. Louis Rams Blog - ESPN


Man I wish the Rams were playing in LA this season. They look to have an exciting team. But I just can't root for them until the front of the jersey says Los Angeles.#LARams2016


I live 100 miles north of St. Louis and have for 30 years. I'm a So Cal native and have always been a LA Rams fan until they moved here. There was some buzz when they first moved here but not much. I have a lot of friends here and I know only 1 Rams fan that I'm aware of. It's mostly Bears, Packers and some stray Cowboys fans. This area could care less about the St. Louis Rams. Bernie is an idiot. NOBODY cares about this team here !!!!!!
good man.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

miklasz: "if Rams owner Stan Kroenke gets his way, this will be the team’s final training camp in St. Louis. And for many fans, it’s becoming increasingly difficult to embrace the team they love. When you aren’t sure if the team will run away from you, the natural reaction is to hold back, stay at a safe distance and try to minimize the pain inside."

miklasz: "if Rams owner Stan Kroenke gets his way, this will be the team’s final training camp in St. Louis. And for many fans, it’s becoming increasingly difficult to embrace the team they love. When you aren’t sure if the team will run away from you, the natural reaction is to hold back, stay at a safe distance and try to minimize the pain inside."

Bernie Potential move is buzzkill at Rams camp Sports


ShaneGmoSTLRams: "Will the Year Of The Ram go down in history as being the year when the nation's top sports league left St. Louis - never to take up residence here again?"

Rams Training Camp Overview What Will the Year of the Ram Bring St. Louis insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

@DailyNewsVinny: "I don't think this changes the Rams' thinking in any way as far as what their objectives are. I think their objective is to move to Los Angeles."

I think the Rams are full bore ahead on pushing for relocation to Los Angeles.

Bonsignore St. Louis Judge s Ruling Doesn t Change Rams LA Objective insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports Music Entertainment and Nightlife STL Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fred roggin on his show mentioned the city of SD is dealing directly with the NFL now since chargers wont deal with them. Inglewood is better ready,is further along,better facilitys,not even close.
the city of SD is one step closer to keeping the chargers in SD with EIR report.have to have willing partner to negotiate.they will meet timeline NFL is looking for.
the chargers want inglewood to quit and the city of SD to quit so they can be the no 1 team to LA.do they have corporate sponsorship in SD to be successful? sd mayor says yes.

what you hear is not what is happening.what you hear is what the media wants you to hear.

EIR tell NFL in august we can meet deadline.city of SD will come through.huge step to keep them.chargers want city of SD to say its a waste of time dealing with you so they can go to LA.lol that is why SD is talking to league office,not chargers.

oakland at least though is trying to get something done.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

As it should be since they have a verbal agreement with the Rams to use the facility next year.

NFL relocation L.A. Coliseum shows interest in hosting NFL team - NFL - SI.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Raiders could team up with the Chargers, which have sought a new facility in San Diego for years, and share a new stadium in Carson, California. However, it’s highly unlikely the NFL will approve the development of two stadiums in or near Los Angeles or the movement of three teams into that market.

City Manager Sheryl Sculley said San Antonio has captured NFL s attention - San Antonio Business Journal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Coliseum is the Only Venue That Definitely Wants to Host the NFL - Stadium Wars - Curbed LA


----------



## LA RAM FAN

As season approaches thousands of Rams tickets go unsold - St. Louis Business Journal


yet thousands of tickets for that Sept. 13 contest against the Seattle Seahawks have not been sold, according to a review of Ticketmaster’s website.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LATimesFarmer: "In June, the NFL sent requests for proposals to five area venues — the Coliseum, Rose Bowl, StubHub Center, Angel Stadium and Dodger Stadium... The Rose Bowl and StubHub Center declined to respond to the league. USC, which operates the Coliseum, has a contract that says the stadium can host only one NFL team, and it is willing to do so."

Coliseum apos s temporary availability is another twist in NFL-to-L.A. story - LA Times


----------



## Preacher

Not a real big Rams fan but I like this coach and they drafted one of my favorite college players this past draft so I will pay more attention. I am curious though what team would replace the rams in St Louis? I personally would like to see 2 new teams added to the NFL. One in LA and one in The midwest somewhere maybe...hell maybe even Hawaii or Alaska.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

roggin said on his radio show chargers dont want city of SD to be ready for EIR ballot in jan.they want raiders cause they think they cant control corporate dollars if it is the Rams.

hunderds of engineers and architects are working around the clock in inglewood,carson is not ready despite what media says.

inglewood has said we are building a stadium no matter what and you cant stop us.we are going to move a team there.league cant stop him from building.carson has no entitlementmno architectures,construction.

sd cant say we cant sell tickets cause they are.sd talk to state capitol,they can get roadblock for chargers to LA.stalling,not enough time.BS.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Odium said:


> Not a real big Rams fan but I like this coach and they drafted one of my favorite college players this past draft so I will pay more attention. I am curious though what team would replace the rams in St Louis? I personally would like to see 2 new teams added to the NFL. One in LA and one in The midwest somewhere maybe...hell maybe even Hawaii or Alaska.



I would agree with you that it would be cool to have a team in Hawaii,not Alaska though.Nobody would want to play there or travel there.

the NFL would be stupid if they brought any other team to st louis other than the cardinals but this is the NFL though.

 I will laugh so hard when st louis loses the Rams because they are bandwagon hypocrites.they whined about losing the cardinals yet they go and do the same thing,steal something that does not belong to them.thats why i hate st louis sports teams.

they never even wanted the Rams there in the first place,the first four years when they had losing teams,that place was half empty all the time,you could easily get a good seat to a football game there back then.wasnt till kurt warner and marshall faulk came along and they went to the superbowl and started winning,that they decided to show up.

freaking bandwagon fans.

oh and once they move back to LA,they need to get rid of jeff fisher.only an idiot would have hired Brian SHITTENHIEMER for their offensive coordinater.He got booed out of new york.the crowd there once chanted-FIRE SHOTTY.

I used to think that the Rams made a great move initially when they hired him but im guessing that was why the Titans let him go was he got senial at the end.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hee hee.

St. Louis Rams Ticket Sales Look Poor Again CBS St. Louis


The Case For Letting The San Diego Chargers Go KPBS

Petition Require a PUBLIC VOTE for a new St. Louis Stadium Change.org


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Red McCombs doesn t expect Dallas Cowboys owner to block San Antonio s NFL aspirations - San Antonio Business Journal



http://www.rams-news.com/don-banks-talks-rams-training-cam…/
This guy says stl has an uphill battle to keep the rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alameda county supervisor Nate Miley along with Fred Roggin says Mark Davis's heart is in oakland.That he really wants to stay there. Miley says if economics cant work for all sides then davis has to pursue whats best for his business. a bad picture has been pained in oakland.

NFL meeting with SD.tore SD apart.came from fibiani.will know something soon who is moving,who is staying,it nuked SD and came from NFL.learned letter is fake.never saw it grubman said.SD said they never saw letter.

if chargers dont come,there is no carson.

letter sounds like it was written by fabiani,no way to find out if letter is real.

raiders might be in santa clara for 5 year wait for new stadium.driving forces is chargrs to LA and mostly the Rams.tim kawakami san jose mercury news.raiders team has to attach.

chargers dont have money to go rogue.

some sense in NFL is they dont want davis owned team in LA.will kronke want them.NFL does not want raiders to be there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I’m not hopeful, I’m not optimistic,” Banks said about the possibility of the Rams staying in St. Louis. “I have to be honest. I think if I had a dollar to put on it, I see the Rams in LA in 2016.”

 because Rams owner Stan Kroenke will do everything in his power to have his team in LA.
SI Writer Says St. Louis Has an Uphill Battle to Keep Rams CBS St. Louis


----------



## Papageorgio

Can't you,just keep your Rams shit in the two threads you devoted to this shit? My God taking it to other threads is classless. Anyone who cares about the Rams knows to come here.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> this picture here is disinfo agent rightwinger,now we know what rightwinger looks like in real life.
> 
> Andre Jeanbart - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Facebook
> 
> 
> Nothing like running your mouth about Inglewood while THREE BULLDOZERS are working behind you. Thanks for the update son, we see the crew is definitely working for their Kroenke paycheck!
> PS: Crayons are for kids, use a Sharpie Marker next time. The homeless man at the freeway exit got better quality graphics!!!
> 
> exactly. thats what agent rightwinger needs to learn.


I read and thought it was hilarious


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sean Farrel Interviewed by Ed of KUSI... - You Know You re a Chargers Fan When Facebook

chargers stadium updates.


Chargers stadium finance plan unveiled SanDiegoUnionTribune.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"In this high-powered game of musical thrones, that means one team could lose out by not submitting a timely application. Losing out in this case means being blocked out of Los Angeles and forced to remain in your current market with no new stadium and little leverage to get one."

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sports/nfl/2015/08/08/fear-and-deadlines-amping-nfls-pursuit-los-angeles/31351007/

One of the main premises of this article is wrong.

"The owners of the Chargers, Raiders and Rams are unhappy in their stadiums..."

The Chargers and Raiders are unhappy with their stadiums. The Rams are unhappy with their market. Take note... both Spanos and Davis have said they want to stay in their current home towns. If Davis could get a new stadium in Oakland, he'd stay. If the Spanos could get a new stadium in San Diego, he'd stay (some may doubt that, but he said it). Kroenke on the other hand, doesn't want a new stadium in St. Louis. He wants a new market because the St. Louis market has failed. You can fix a bad stadium... just build a new one. You can't fix a bad market.

The best solution to this puzzle is for the league to give every owner what he wants. Figure out how to get Dean a new stadium in San Diego, get Marc a new stadium in Oakland, and let Stan move the Rams to Los Angeles.

Everybody wins.


Exactly what I've been saying all along Darren. Kroenke is building his OWN stadium without the NFL's or taxpayers help, he's obviously wants to increase the value of his franchise in the 2nd largest market. He's a business man and will ultimately getwhat he wants. Money talks and bullshit walks. This will give SD and OAK more time for a new stadium in their current city or LA or another city. It gives STL more time to complete the funding for its stadium because Kroenke has no intention of paying for a stadium there.


Tom, that was just one example. St. Louis doesn't have financing or the land until it is legally definitive. It isn't.


NFL's best option is to award the Inglewood project to Kroenke which will be built for two teams. The Rams move first which allows SD and Oak to have more time to get a local deal done with the threat of Inglewood as leverage. This also allows the NFL to back a local project in either Oakland or SD. St Louis can take the Jags.

Inglewood has been digging. Kroenke will not stop. I believe there will be negotiations with NFL, Kroenke and Spanos. Inglewood will happen. They will force a Kroenke to take on Spanos as tenant if nothing in San Diego happens. Oakland will be taken care of nicely since Davis wants to stay in Oak.

They never bring up the fact that st Louis broke the lease and that to build the stadium there they have to extort stan Kroenke.

In this article it states: "Even if a vote in January wins, the team fears lawsuits that could kill the stadium project later because of a rushed process and inadequate environmental impact report, among other possible legal threats." Hang on a second.....what makes Spanos (and Mark Davis for that matter) not fear lawsuits for an inadequate rushed environmental impact report for their proposed project in Carson?? It's absolutely asinine!! So it's okay to rush an EIR on a toxic landfill in Carson, but it's not okay to rush one where a stadium currently resides in San Diego??? Someone please tell me how this makes any sense.


Well the scenario that will play out is the Rams move to LA,the Chargers stay in San Diego & the Raiders stay in Oakland lastly the Inglewood stadium get approved by the Nfl & Nfl owners Stan Kroenke has the money to move & Dean Spanos is a too cheap to pay the relocation fee


I still don't get it here . Rams owner Stan Kroenke's $1.86 billion , 80,000 seat Inglewood stadium project is moving along with the final clearing stages of the old Holly Park race track grandstand that was imploded last May 31 while Kroenke has alsoalready finalized general plans and labor agreements and construction is due to begin Dec 2015 .

I haven't heard anything recently out of Carson after the Carson City Council approved a $50 million bond for the final one year long toxic waste clean-up at the landfill .

While the NFL has said it only will support one new stadium in Los Angeles capable of housing two relocated teams , I find this stunt by the NFL to force Kroenke to house a second team in his own stadium as purely backmail if Kroenke is expected to get the 3/4 vote to relocate the Rams back to Los Angeles .

It seems that the NFL is trying to remedy Their three team relocation circus problem by putting half of the burden on Stan Kreonke's lap . The NFL seems to want either the Rams and the Chargers in Inglewood , or the Rams and Raiders in Inglewood with the other half of the remedy , the loser of Inglewood possibly going to St Louis , which is possibly why the NFL has always favored the new St Louis North Riverfront stadium proposal .

Although the NFL knows that they can't stop Kroenke and the Rams relocation to Los Angeles , the NFL can't be embarrassed again by being sued for Anti-Trust law violations by Kroenke so if the NFL can offer either the Chargers or the Raiders to St Louis as compensation , this may cure the wound in St Louis but it will inflame the wounds in San Diego and/or Oakland . And whose to say that Kroenke will even agree in a second team into his ' House ' ?

With the temporary venues options in Los Angeles also running out , that being the Rose Bowl , Angels stadium and the StubHub rejecting the NFL as temporary venues for two teams , it seems that the NFL may be forced by this revelation and decide to vote One team to Los Angeles in 2016 while alloting more time for the cities of San Diego and Oakland to find financing for their new stadium proposals .

This will again leave St Louis in the dark but isn't this the way it all began before San Diego and Oakland jumped onto the Los Angeles relocation bandwagon .


Spanos doesn't want to leave SD, he is just playing hardball with the city, in the hope that he will get the best possible deal on a new stadium there. Davis won't leave Oakland/NoCal, he's just hoping a third party comes in and finances a new stadium,since neither he nor the city can afford it. That just leaves Stan Kroenke.

I have no doubt that the NFL will either arrange for investors to build a new stadium in Oakland for the Raiders, or help renovate Levi Stadium, so it isn't so 49ers-centric, and would be a good home for the Raiders. Meanwhile, Stan will build a stadium in Inglewood capable of housing two teams, to maintain pressure on SD to give the Chargers a sweetheart deal on a stadium there.

In the end, everyone wins, especially the Rams, who should get to be the only NFL team in LA for years to come.

Your idea makes most sense!

indeed it does.well said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

San Diego city officials make their stadium proposal to NFL next up is Chargers-Raiders pitch for Carson - The Orange County Register


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Keep the Rams in St. Louis Facebook

Lol...hello 1994. Georgia also told security not to allow anything negative regarding ownership or relocation. Right out of the 1994 Relocation playbook. Look forward to Oxnard being a soft Welcome Back L.A. Rams Party!

NFL may sell 2016 Los Angeles tickets before a team even moves FOX Sports

And Stan ISN'T going to allow a second NFL franchise in his stadium , even if it means that he will have to challenge the NFL owners decision . It's the sports media and the NFL that are conjuring this idea because they both know that the Carson proposal is a joke .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SI Writer Says St. Louis Has an Uphill Battle to Keep Rams CBS St. Louis

Mark Fabiani is a public relations antichrist. He has stated in several interviews that the Chargers and Raiders would have never joined forces in Carson if Kroenke had not made his move in Inglewood. In a recent radio interview he gleefully stated that the Chargers' negotiations with the Coliseum were an effort to block Kroenke.

In other words, he is willing to alienate three large, long-standing, and faithful fan bases -- Chargers fans in San Diego, Raiders fans in Oakland, and Rams fans in Los Angeles -- in order to pursue the phantom of a "Los Angeles opportunity."

One can only hope that the commissioner and league owners put him and Spanos in their place and end this charade.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

One thing that no one ever seems to mention. The owners will be cutting their own throats by forcing the Rams to stay. If they do that, no city would have to abide by their lease because the precedent will have been set. Not to mention all of these owners were strong armed with the threat of anti-trust lawsuits by Nixon 20 years ago. I think those same owners remember that and are taking old Jay and Stl for a ride! If the NFL can get by without LA for 20 years, it can get by without Stl for an eternity!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Took a work break to check out The City of Champions progress. Infrastructure has commenced and Mayor Butts states on the Inglewood City website that stadium groundbreaking is on schedule for this December. It's happening!‪#‎LARams2016‬‪#‎GlassFromTheSky‬


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Iam Mike S Facebook

Fear deadlines amping the NFL s pursuit of Los Angeles


NFL meetings this week could set course for return to L.A. for 2016 season - The Orange County Register


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Georgia Chronicles

NFL owners to meet to get updates on L.A. situation - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Good news for charger fans.

San Diego officials say 1.1-billion stadium plan for Chargers is apos on track apos - LA Times


Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - Skyeatollah Angeleno Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

San Diego will keep its team. The proposed stadium looks great. The NFL will not want to vacate the 8th largest city in the US. St. Louis' stadium really isn't that unique. The city is shrinking. It has as many people as the cities of Santa Ana or Anaheim. Kroenke is gone. He has the best proposal for LA and for the league. Right owner, right plan, right team.

sounds good.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

San Diego Oakland St. Louis converge at NFL owners meeting L.A. hangs in balance - LA Times

Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - FordEver Frank Jr. Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

San Diego releases images of its stadium proposal for Chargers The Beast 980


The Beast 980 The Beast 980


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Transfer fee could be a big factor in the chase for L.A. ProFootballTalk

There were rumors years ago that the league wanted a billion $ transfer fee for LA rights. Kronke is the only one of the three who even has a billion in spare cash.

If Spanos or Mark Davis find a billion laying around, my first question would be why they do not build their own stadiums in SD/Oakland.

Stan Kroenke can simply move into his new stadium and tell Goodell and the other owners that he will refuse to pay any fees.
And there isnt a darn thing the league can do about it.
Stan OWNS Roger


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the white boy owned this black boys butt.lol

Mark Holguin II Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The team owners are expected to decide before the Super Bowl in February whether one or more teams will move to Los Angeles as early as the 2016 season. The nation's second-largest city has lacked NFL football for two decades.

The NFL has signaled that it won't back two new stadiums in Los Angeles.



Stan Kroenke to NFL St. Louis doesn t work as home for his Rams - Denver Business Journal


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> The team owners are expected to decide before the Super Bowl in February whether one or more teams will move to Los Angeles as early as the 2016 season. The nation's second-largest city has lacked NFL football for two decades.
> 
> The NFL has signaled that it won't back two new stadiums in Los Angeles.
> 
> 
> 
> Stan Kroenke to NFL St. Louis doesn t work as home for his Rams - Denver Business Journal


The NFL is about money I do not get why there is no team in LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland's EIR was approved back in March, San Diego/Mission Valley EIR is moving in process, and Carson has bypassed their's.

Why would Carson bypass something that is so vital to build a stadium?

http://www.kusi.com/…/chargers-stadium-negotiators-to-meet-…


San Diego making it harder for Chargers to leave town - San Diego Chargers Blog - ESPN


----------



## LA RAM FAN

8-12-15

Wes Clemens and Dave Smith filled in for Fred Roggin today on L.A. radio station The BEAST 980.

They were Raider hating but also made some good points.

Bauceman also gave them a phone call to express how the Raiders are Oakland and the Rams are L.A.

-Autumn Wind Williams


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

"Civic leaders in St. Louis want the Rams to stay put and have been floating a proposal for a riverfront stadium there. But Kroenke has made it clear that he would prefer to return the team to L.A., which it left after the 1994 season."

Stan Kroenke to NFL St. Louis doesn t work as home for his Rams - Denver Business Journal


The new Oakland stadium proposal is crap .

Is Raiders owner Mark Davis willing to sell up to a 20 percent of his Raiders franchise for $200 million ( plus surrounding land around the new stadium) to a buyer connected to the Coliseum City financer Floyd Kephart of Kephart's New City Development LLC to get the new Oakland stadium and keep the Raiders in Oakland ?

It's the same disgusting deal that AEG was offering to two franchise's to relocate to their downtown Los Angeles Farmers Field stadium proposal since 2002 , and we all know how that turned out .

The new San Diego stadium proposal is feasible .

There's two things about Chargers owner Dean Spanos that I'm not to sure about . Does Spanos want to remain in San Diego or is he eyeing the value of the Chargers IF they move to the Los Angeles market , at least doubling the franchise's worth .

I believe that if it wasn't for the Special Counsel to San Diego Chargers Mark Fabiani , Dean Spanos and the Chargers would be working a little closer with the new stadium task force in San Diego . Fabiani has rejected anything and everything that the new stadium task force in San Diego has been offering , and Spanos is agreeing with it .

If , or better yet , When the Carson stadium proposal Fails for the many reasons why a stadium hasn't been built at that 'perfect' site for decades , Spanos will blame it all on Fabiani , fire him and keep some kind of face to the Chargers fans .

The new Inglewood stadium proposal is a No Brainer .

Rams owner Stan Kroenke's Inglewood stadium proposal is the Best option for the NFL , or better said , THE RAMS to return to the Los Angeles Market . We're Ready To Go ! Come this December , construction begins on one of the Greatest Venues in the country. It has the Land , It has the Financing and it has No worries of Lawsuits and Toxic Waste Clean-Up .

The new St Louis stadium proposal is probable .

Although Mr North , Mr Peacock , and Mr Blitz are rejoicing in Judge Frawley's decision , counter-suits may be pending and approval for the extorted funds of the St Louis taxpayers for a new stadum is not a done deal .

All in All , as expected in this special meeting of the NFL owners , nothing has been settled and one thing is for sure , The NFL is still dragging their feet and won't admit that the ( one team ) Inglewood stadium proposal is the Best on the table .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Rams really want LA more than the other 2. The only thing the Raiders and Chargers could come up with is "it's just leverage". Somebody shut Goodell up and let the Rams back where they belongsmile emoticon
40·12 hrs






Joseph SimmonsThis is all smoke and mirrors. In the end, the NFL wants to put up a good show of considering all of the options, but in the end it will be the Rams coming back to LA next year. Apparently some NFL executives told San Diego officials that if they can get a public vote on a new stadium in January, that they would still have a chance to keep the Chargers, so here's how I see this playing out:

1) The Rams will be approved to move to LA next season.

2) The Carson project will be deemed in need of "further consideration", leaving both the Chargers and Raiders in their respective cities for at least another year.

3) The threat of a second tenant in Inglewood will be used to maintain pressure on SD and Oakland to build new stadiums.

4) If a stadium in SD is approved by public vote, the Chargers will stay in SD. If not, they will move to LA when the Inglewood project is done.

5) If Oakland can get a stadium deal made with the Raiders, they will stay put. If not, the NFL will try to place them in Santa Clara or San Antonio.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Rams went longer, almost an hour, and talked about a "Los Angeles Entertainment Center" on the nearly 300-acre Inglewood site. In addition to sporting events, they talked about the potential to host the Grammys, Golden Globes and Academy Awards.


Roger Goodell NFL will consider all L.A. possibilities - LA Times


----------



## LA RAM FAN

@DavidHunn: "Steve Tisch, co-owner of the New York Giants and himself an Angeleno, was taken by Kroenke’s plan... “It was very polished, sexy, exciting. Great images, but behind the images, there was tremendous detail.”


It s glitz vs. practicality in LA stadium plans News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

City residents appeal judge s ruling on stadium financing - St. Louis Business Journal


"Many owners believe that Kroenke has the better location and stadium plan, and that could ultimately tip the scales in his favor, even if he's less popular among his peers than Spanos."

L.A. relocation could set up clash of titans among NFL owners - LA Times


Al Michaels remembers Frank Gifford makes prediction about L.A. return ProFootballTalk

Twenty regular seasons have come and gone since the NFL played in Al’s adopted hometown of Los Angeles. And he offered up a preliminary, non-binding prediction on how it will turn out: Rams and Chargers at Hollywood Park in Inglewood.

We all can’t wait for the San Diego to Los Angeles prediction to be wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Excerpts from the Business Journal.

"Sports magnate Stan Kroenke made a pitch Tuesday to National Football league owners for his proposed Los Angeles area stadium. Kroenke has made it clear that he would prefer to return the team to L.A., which it left after the 1994 season. A source said (Kroenke) and the Rams contingent spent some of their time on why St. Louis did not work for the club."

Wow!!

Stan Kroenke to NFL St. Louis doesn t work as home for his Rams - Denver Business Journal

NBC San Diego’s Jim Laslavic on Monday night laid into the point man for the joint Chargers-Raiders stadium project in Carson, calling Carmen Policy “you jerk!”

 You Jerk Jeers NBC s Jim Laslavic Plowing Into Carmen Policy - Times of San Diego


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Going Roggin interview with Mayor James T. Butts is now on NBC4's website.....


Video NBC Southern California


----------



## bodecea

Fans here in San Diego are starting to get to the point of saying "Go already!" to the Chargers.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bodecea said:


> Fans here in San Diego are starting to get to the point of saying "Go already!" to the Chargers.....


thats because of those two  assholes dean spanos and  Mark FIBiani refusing to negotiate with the city of san diego for a new stadium.what I hope happens is the same thing that happened with Cleveland where that asshole owner of the Browns left the city but he was forced to leave to leave the team name there.

the NFL just may tell the chargers they cant move because they are violating league bylaws not trying to negotiate with the city.


----------



## bodecea

9/11 inside job said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fans here in San Diego are starting to get to the point of saying "Go already!" to the Chargers.....
> 
> 
> 
> thats because of those two  assholes dean spanos and  Mark FIBiani refusing to negotiate with the city of san diego for a new stadium.what I hope happens is the same thing that happened with Cleveland where that asshole owner of the Browns left the city but he was forced to leave to leave the team name there.
> 
> the NFL just may tell the chargers they cant move because they are violating league bylaws not trying to negotiate with the city.
Click to expand...

Yeah...I heard that "Mark Fibiani" too....what do you think of the possible Chargers argument that there's one SoCal market instead of two markets, LA and SD?   Interesting idea if the NFL buys it...it would mean that the Chargers moving north to LA is still within market.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bodecea said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fans here in San Diego are starting to get to the point of saying "Go already!" to the Chargers.....
> 
> 
> 
> thats because of those two  assholes dean spanos and  Mark FIBiani refusing to negotiate with the city of san diego for a new stadium.what I hope happens is the same thing that happened with Cleveland where that asshole owner of the Browns left the city but he was forced to leave to leave the team name there.
> 
> the NFL just may tell the chargers they cant move because they are violating league bylaws not trying to negotiate with the city.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah...I heard that "Mark Fibiani" too....what do you think of the possible Chargers argument that there's one SoCal market instead of two markets, LA and SD?   Interesting idea if the NFL buys it...it would mean that the Chargers moving north to LA is still within market.
Click to expand...


the good thing is that for the chargers to move to LA,they would need 24 of the neccessary 32 votes by the owners to get approval to move.If just nine owners vote against the move,then the Chargers wont be able to make the move.

Thats the difference between the Rams,the  Chargers and Raiders is that the Rams honored their lease agreement with the city of st louis in the terms of the lease agreement  signed 20 years ago when they moved there that the city of saint louis had to keep the stadium in the top third tier of all NFL stadiums.

The city did not honor the terms of the agreement so stan kroneke of the Rams can legally move the team if he wants to and its well known he wants to move them there.thats why he is building his own NFL stadium with his own money.

 He was expected to make the move this year but word around town is he is delaying it for one more year so the cities of san diego and oakland have time to get something done in their own cities for a new stadium.thats how these NFL owners operate,they scratch each others backs.

The Chargers on the other hand,they are locked into a lease agreement with their city so they cant just up and leave like the Rams can.

See the NFL owners want an owner with deep pockets in LA.Kroneke fits the bill.He is the second richest owner in the league behind the seahawks owner.

If Kroneke doesnt get the neccessary votes from the owners to move,then he has the money to sue them and will  win in a court of law with an anti trust lawsuit which is the last thing the NFL wants.

Dean Spanos and Mark Davis dont have deep pockets so they cannot afford to sue the NFL to move if they dont get the neccessary votes from the owners.

It wont come down to that though because the owners badly want NFL back in LA and they like Kronekes inglewood project.

Also the owners did not want the Rams to leave LA back then.They voted against the move back then initially and only changed their votes and gave the required votes by the owners for then owner Georgia Frontiere to move the Rams to st louis,her hometown after she threatened to sue the NFL if they tried to stop her.

Kroneke is doing the same thing in st louis that spanos is in san diego.He is not even talking to st louis officials and wont return phone calls from the governor but unlike Spanos, Kroneke is not obligated to do so because the city of st louis violated the terms of the lease agreement with the Rams.The Chargers however have not worked with  their city to try and get something done so that will probably work against them being allowed to move is my guess.well see.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I love it.

Rams Stand Their Ground Ban Signs from Training Camp

The Rams have banned keep the rams in st louis signs at their  training camp in missouri however yesterday when they scrimmaged against the cowboys in oxnard,they ALLOWED the Rams to post BRING THE RAMS BACK TO LA signs.

shades of 1995 when then owner georgia frontiere did not allow LA ram fans to bring signs to training camp to protest the move to st louis.oh my how karma is a bitch with the shoe now  on the other foot.


----------



## Alex.

^^^
I am liking this!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

carson not looking good.lol

Report: Jerry Jones prefers Inglewood bid to Carson in race to L.A.

Of all the talk of teams that could move, the Rams are the only one that really makes sense from a historical prospective. The Raiders really are more synonymous with Oakland than LA, the Chargers were in LA for a very short time and all their major accomplishments have been in San Diego, and the Rams were in LA a long time and made a Super Bowl there. It also makes the most sense geographically, as it would put all 4 NFC West teams in the Pacific Time Zone. It would also reduce the number of cities the NFL can use to blackmail NFL cities into firing their police forces and teachers so the billionaire owner can have a new, free stadium.

It would be a fitting irony if after 15 years of the Chargers flipping the bird at every San Diego civic effort to build them a new stadium if the other NFL owners denied the Chargers the chance to move to LA forcing Spanos to go hat-in-hand to San Diego.

I cam see it now. SD Mayor: “The $400M in taxpayer funds? That deal expired last month. We’re expanding the Convention Center with it instead. Why don’t you jettison Fabiani and show up to a meeting in person then maybe we can talk.”

amen to that.lol

Why did they rebuild the practice facility for the raiders if they might end up moving to la dont get or maybe a sign of negotiations for a new stadium theyre just keeping it on a D.L. OAKLAND-4-EVER.

and Kroenke of Rams is looking at practice facility sites in LA not St Louis!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

VIDEO: "L.A. Rams" fans invade Cowboys Camp in Oxnard, CA

*
VIDEO: “L.A. Rams” fans invade Cowboys Camp in Oxnard, CA*
_August 17, 2015 11:00 PM_
Share on email8
*Related Tags:*
Dallas Cowboys,Inglewood California,Jared Cook,Jeff Fisher,Jerry Jones,Mayor James Butts,NFL Training Camp,Nick Foles,Oxnard California,St. Louis Rams,Stan Kroenke


A crowd of more than 8,000 football fans – at least half of them, if not more, were Rams fans from Los Angeles – invaded the Dallas Cowboys Training Complex in Oxnard Monday for the first of two practices and scrimmages between the St. Louis Rams and the Cowboys.

The Rams are one of three teams who could relocate back to Los Angeles 20 years after departing for the Midwest. Chants of “L.A. Rams! L.A. Rams! L.A. Rams!” greeted the Rams players as they exited their team buses and made their way to the practice fields.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

For those persons who have become increasingly frustrated with the progression of a proposal to keep the sports teams in Oakland reading the following link is strongly suggested. Keep in mind this link is from Wikipedia which is not fully considered a reputable source for accurate data and information.
However, it does give insight how other cities entail roadblocks while making a new complex a reality. This link is for U.S. Bank Bank Stadium in Minneapolis. This is the most recent approved complex for the NFL. See what the City of Minneapolis did to make this Stadium a reality. The City of Oakland may be well served to take some of their experience and put it forward into their project.

U.S. Bank Stadium - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Benjamin AllbrightNFL.

sources indicate Chargers to LA support has eroded among owners,likely not happening.Rams considered a virtual lock to move though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rodger_Saffold: “Whatever they decide to do, I hope our fans stay true to their favorite team and just always support us. Because it’s out of our control.”

Rams Oxnard Trip Fuels Added Speculation Of Move To LA

Missouri governor: St. Louis is 'NFL ready' if Rams leave for Los Angeles - CBSSports.com

NFL owners get up to full speed on Raiders’, Rams’ and Chargers’ L.A. projects


----------



## LA RAM FAN

i like.

"Jerry Jones is fairly transparent. He doesn’t want to screw around with some haphazard LA venture -- involving the useless Raiders, no less -- this time around. ...the Rams are going to be one (one of the teams in LA), and if so, Carson is dead, mired in its toxic waste dump. The Chargers can’t go it alone. And if they were to get in bed with Kroenke, they would send “hypocritical” to new heights... a) dealing with tight-fisted landlord Kroenke won’t be a day at Universal Studios, and b) they eternally will play second fiddle in Stan’s orchestra."


Jerry Jones likes Inglewood; Carson in trouble

DailyNewsVinny: "Do you want the Rams back in the city they called home for 49 years, the team that gave us Merlin Olsen and Deacon Jones and Eric Dickerson and a Super Bowl appearance in 1979?"
Vinny Bonsignore: Rams and Raider do battle on the field, not the meeting room

And the crowds should be bolstered by the appearance of West Coast Rams fans excited for the potential return of the team to Los Angeles in 2016 should Kroenke get his way on relocation. “There’s a lot of fans on the West Coast because the team has been in LA,” Foles said. “They’re still Rams fans. They follow the team in St. Louis, and they love the Rams. “We could see it out there (in Oakland) — it was fun seeing all the Rams fans out there. And I’m sure that when we’re in Oxnard, they’ll be there as well."
Rams' practice in California: Preview or coincidence? : Sports


30 minutes before the team takes the field and the stands in Oxnard are filled with L.A. Rams fans!!!— withDavin C. Arkangel.
Mobile Uploads - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook



Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams' Tom Bateman: "This was a call to arms. We had fans coming all the way from El Paso, ...northern California, ...from Arizona and Nevada. It’s a pretty amazing gathering. Stan Kroenke made his case to the NFL. Now it’s our turn to make our case to show that the fan support here for the Rams is still very strong."
LA fans flock to see Rams practice : Sports



Timeline Photos - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


People say this isn't a relocation, it's a restoration. The Rams deserve to be in L.A. If St. Louis gets a team, great, fantastic. But the Rams belong in L.A."
Rams&apos; presence in Southland a moving experience for L.A.&apos;s NFL fans


The Rams want to move back to Los Angeles. They feel justified to do so. And they believe the combination of their strong heritage in Los Angeles and the stadium plan that owner Stan Kroenke has laid out for the 292 acres he controls in Inglewood offers the NFL the best chance to create a successful return to Los Angeles."
SoCal Rams fans show their enthusiasm as team trains in Oxnard


----------



## LA RAM FAN

VIDEO: Rams looking forward to seeing L.A. fans in Oxnard

he St. Louis Rams are coming back to Los Angeles. Actually, about 30 miles west of L.A. The Rams will be taking part in practices and scrimmages with the Dallas Cowboys at their training camp facility this Monday thru Wednesday, August 17-19.

The Beast 980 will be live from Cowboys Camp in Oxnard Monday and Tuesday from noon to seven p.m. with The Fred Roggin Show from noon to three and The Drive with Brett Winterble and George Wrightster from three to seven.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rayhartmann: "There’s the small detail that for all of the machinations to get a new stadium here, there’s a good chance that Kroenke will succeed in moving the Rams back to L.A. next year. If that happens, St. Louis only has a slim chance of getting another team, even if the stadium backers survive other legal challenges. And if Kroenke stays, he has nine one-year options to play at the Ancient Ed, as opposed to investing $250 million in the stadium."

A Football Fairy Tale


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TruNFLJoe: "For fans 1,500 miles away from the home town team to show up like they did, there is no denying the fact that the Rams have a huge following in Southern California."

The Rams Belong in California, Fans Make Impact


----------



## LA RAM FAN

They told us there were going to be a lot," Rams tight end Jared Cook told The St. Louis Post-Dispatch. "But I wasn't really expecting that many. With the Rams, this used to be their home city. I wasn't expecting to see that many people. It was pretty cool."


L.A. Rams fans flock to see former team in Oxnard - NFL.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

amen to that.


DailyNewsVinny: "among the many ancillary benefits to the St. Louis Rams spending the last three days practicing with the Dallas Cowboys in Oxnard — some that were cleverly designed in pursuit of an ambitious objective — it gave Rams head coach and San Fernando Valley native Jeff Fisher the chance to hit up mom for the kind of dinner only a mother can deliver her son."

Bryan Stewart - Bryan Stewart's Photos | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kroenke has his heart set on relocating the Rams to the Inglewood palace he envisions on the 60 acres he controls at the site of the old Hollywood Park Race Track.

Among other obstacles he must clear to make his wish come true — notably, convincing enough fellow owners he’s justified in bolting his native Missouri despite local leaders delivering more than $400 million dollars for a new stadium in downtown St. Louis — Kroenke finds himself in a battle royal with the Oakland Raiders and San Diego Chargers, who are proposing a joint stadium proposal in Carson.



Rams coach Jeff Fisher feeling right at home this week


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Loved allthe comments from roggins radio show,kroneke will have no problem getting 24 of the 32 votes from the owners.chargers not wanted there.they dont think the owners want the raiders.cant build a fanbase of charger fans in LA when the fanbase is alreayd built with millions of ram fans,.i dont think teh league wants carson.the 49ers lost their swagger when they went to santa clara.st louis rams are not my team.they will be next year when they are the LA rams.dont confuse powder blue charger jerseys with dark blue ram jerseys.

most importantly,out of all the four teams the NFL has talked to about using their facility next year,dodgers,angels,stub hub,UCLA and USC only USC has said they can use their facility and they will only let one team use it and it wont be the raiders.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

i like.

San Diego city attorney assails Carson NFL project


----------



## LA RAM FAN

a plan that could keep the Raiders in oakland.

‘Coliseum City’ Investors Submit Development Plan


Floyd Kephart-Oakland talks nearing finish line - Oakland Raiders Blog - ESPN


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Photos: Fans watch the St. Louis Rams practice in Oxnard

The best part was after the brawl when Britt and Simms led a few Rams players to pump their arms as the crowd chanted, "LA Rams! LA Rams! LA Rams!"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

After the NFL owners meeting on Aug 11 , it seems that the NFL now has a better , more rational understanding of the Rams return to Los Angeles .

While Ram fans in Los Angeles pretty well knew this from the beginning , it took a little time for the NFL to admit to the Ram fans in St Louis that Rams owner Stan Kreonke has the only practicable , or ' viable ' stadium proposal on the table .

It would had taken both the Chargers and the Raiders to make a Carson stadium proposal realizable . Financing by Goldman-Sachs for the Carson stadium proposal would only occur for a two team stadium .

Chargers owner Dean Spanos has pushed the ' Leverage ' game to the breaking point and will most likely take the San Diego offer for a new stadium in Mission Valley . This will sit well with some Chargers fans , but other Charger fans will condemn Spanos for considering relocating , so Spanos will use his scapegoat in Special Counsel Mark Fabiani and Fire him , hoping that his true desires to move to L.A. will be forgotten .

Raiders owner Mark Davis is just plain broke with some saying that Davis couldn't even afford a relocation fee to Carson if it happened , which it never had a chance to begin with . While Davis wants to continue the Raider heritage in Oakland , Davis knows that the Raiders are sinking further into debt every NFL season and will most likely sell the Raiders franchise and hope that the Raiders will remain in Oakland . While San Antonio is mentioned in this article as a possible relocation site for the Raiders , I would think that Mark Davis would wish that the Raiders name and logo would be retired and remain in Oakland .

The Carson stadium proposal was simply a leverage tool used by Spanos and Davis for new stadium proposals , a maneuver that is as old as the NFL itself . I believe the city of Carson and it's politicians knew this and decided to exploit the situation by going along with the NFL in Carson ruse to aquire the 157 acre toxic landfill and mislead the city taxpayers of Carson to approve a $50 million bond for final(?) clean-up . Carson has always wanted a Mega-shopping center proposal previously approved on the land and it looks like they will get it , if they want to pay for the cleanup or not .

As for only The Los Angeles Rams in 2016 . I never had a doubt . I've been told I went off too many times on articles contradicting otherwise but as the days , weeks and months fly by to mid-December when the $1.86 billion , 80,000 seat Inglewood stadium begins construction , there still will be those out there denying the truth that the Rams are finally coming home , and those same idiots will then state they never had a doubt when the new Inglewood stadium opens for business in Sep 2018 .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

AllbrightNFL: “Based on what I’m hearing now, I think the Rams will be the only team in LA when this all shakes out... The Chargers plan...has not been as detailed and thorough as the plans Kroenke has presented. The Spanos family initially had most of the support. And now they're down to about nine owners."

Allbright: '99.999 Percent Chance' Rams Leave St. Louis > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

All of the talk about how Los Angeles refuses to support a NFL team went out the window during the first day of practice. It is clear the passion for the Rams is real, which is why St. Louis is the only team that should realistically consider the relocation. At this point, it is hard to imagine the Rams stay put, especially with a large fan presence.

St. Louis Rams Fans Prove the Team’s Move to Los Angeles is a Must


just listening to
Fox sports and heard the best explanation of why the Rams are moving to LA. Matt money said " St. Louis has less people than long beach ca, they don't have the draw or the corporations to buy luxury suites"
the people would rather support the birds and don't have the money to support two teams. The insiders he spoke to said it doesn't make financial sense"next year the Rams will be here.


2015 Return of the Rams - Oxnard... - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

For the first time in two decades, the Rams returned to Southern California and thousands of Los Angeles Rams fans were there to cheer them on sending an undeniable message to the rest of the football world!!! GO RAMS!!!


David you dont know the bay area very well! Raiders are only team that has stated they want to stay in Oakland! Plus, the football stadium will be used for many events not just 8 football games! The problem with siding with A's is owner wants San Joseand he will move if he can! He shouldve stuck with Fremont thats best place for A's to stay in the bay! The reason Im confident Raiders will get stadium,I know people who know the politicians and Raider officials! Raiders and Oakland are working with each other and thats a very good sign! They are sitting with each other going over designs of a stadium! If finance plan is decent, Raiders will stay because if he really wanted LA he wouldve moved already! Once a stadium is built in Oakland, value of team will skyrocket because bay area is 5th largest market! Media does a terrible job reporting whats going on! You rely on links that tell only part of story! Thats not your fault you dont live in area!

I never want the Raiders to leave Cali people here saw what it did to the Rams when they moved a million miles away. When it's all said and done I don't think the league wants to stir up more than 1 fan base or strip it from a Market. Once the Rams areback home I believe the Chargers and Raiders get it done with some financing help in their markets(Maybe not the Raiders). Best thing for the Raiders IMO is for Mark Davis to sell the team to someone who has the money and financial backing to get a stadium done. I get it that Mark Davis is family but he never wanted anything to do with the Raiders and Al treated him poorly from what I've heard. Basically that's what it's going to take and I think the NFL want's a new ownership for the Raiders. By backing Mark Davis in a corner he will have to pull the trigger eventually on either playing in an inadequated stadium or selling to a rich investor.


michale there are very rich people in bay area! He sells team, there will be a buyer!


I think the NFL has a tacit agreement with CBS and Fox that both eventually will gain access to Los Angeles -- perhaps not both at once, but no later than two years after the first team moves. The only question will be whether the Chargers or Raiders (but not both) share an Inglewood stadium with the Rams or play in their own one-team stadium in Carson. (If the Raiders end up moving, one condition will be that the team name and colors are changed to reboot the franchise's roughneck image.) For now, I see a Rams/Chargers Inglewood combo, although the Chargers may have to stay a year or two in San Diego (or elsewhere) before moving in.
Yesterday at 12:55am






Michael MasonI don't have proof but I believe what you mentioned is actually a prerequisite from the networks before the next TV contracts are up. the Networks want the NFL back in the 2nd largest media market. There also will only be one stadium the NFL has said as much. Hopefully with the 2 team Inglewood stadium arrangement only the Rams become the main tenant of their own house and the NFL can still have their LA stadium threat.


Debra E. Callahan's Photos - Debra E. Callahan | Facebook
Rams owner Stan Kreonke IS NOT going to take in any other NFL franchise into his Inglewood stadium , This relocation issue is the NFL's problem , and NOT Kroenke's . Watch how fast the Anti-Trust Lawsuits will Fly if the NFL even tries such a plot !


The national media gets bits and pieces from "sources" ..they embellish to get readership nationally.. The NFL doesn't stop the processes for their "meeting's".. They continue to work on#nflla.. So far and I know this for a fact ..the Rams are the only team that has been approved by the finance committee.. The Chargers and Raiders need each other to get a stadium.. Rams sit patiently waiting in the driver seat.

From everything I've heard, the NFL does NOT want to lose San Diego as an NFL market. And they would also like San Diego to be back in the rotation to host Super Bowls, as well as the LA market. I'd look for the NFL to work out something with the Chargers in order to stay put. But what do I know?


How To Account For NFL Relocation To Los Angeles In Our Team Values
blah blah blah.


Regardless, it doesn't matter in the slightest. The Rams don't have to stay in STL, regardless of what STL might do. The EJD lease was broken, when the CVC refused to live up to the arbitrator's ruling on upgrades. The NFL can't force Kroenke to stay in STL, because that would violate federal Antitrust laws, and end up costing the NFL triple damages in court. And even if Kroenke decided to stay the remaining nine years on the original lease (after this season), he can do it year-to-year in the EJD, and not contribute a dime to building this new stadium.

In short, Kroenke and the Rams will be leaving, there's nothing the NFL nor STL can do to stop it. And if Kroenke chose to stay, he can't be compelled to help STL build a new stadium that he never asked for, especially after he won the arbitration to upgrade the EJD. And without Kroenke, or another NFL owner paying for $450 million of the stadium's cost, it won't be getting built.

So, that means the Rams will be in LA in 2016, and Missouri and STL will be waiting perhaps a decade or more to get another NFL team, if they ever do again.


----------



## Mad Scientist

"Thousands of fans?" Your FaceBook link says 2000. 

How many seats in the GoldmanSachs Banker stadium? 

Even if they all buy season tickets that FAR from a sellout.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Twenty-six senators already voted against the stadium funding, and we passed HB 5, which had a provision saying that none of the Edward Jones Dome money could be used to fund bonds for a second St. Louis football stadium, unless it was voted on by the people,” he said. “It isn’t about the stadium, it’s about the power of the purse which the constitution gives exclusively to the legislature. Things should be one properly and for the governor to say he can put the state 2 to 3 billion dollars in debt without the vote of the people is just outrageous.”


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Twenty-six senators already voted against the stadium funding, and we passed HB 5, which had a provision saying that none of the Edward Jones Dome money could be used to fund bonds for a second St. Louis football stadium, unless it was voted on by the people,” he said. “It isn’t about the stadium, it’s about the power of the purse which the constitution gives exclusively to the legislature. Things should be one properly and for the governor to say he can put the state 2 to 3 billion dollars in debt without the vote of the people is just outrageous.”


They’re not comfortable with taxpayer dollars for a team that may or may not be here,” he said. “There’s just too much unknowns right now.”

Sen. Pro Tem candidate Romine comes out against stadium funding - The Missouri Times



Difference between Georgia running off in 94 and Stan currently? LA wasn't given a chance to keep the Rams, that whore just took the team and left. St Louis has had 2 chances to get things done and keep the team,


----------



## LA RAM FAN

@jthom1: "They (Los Angeles Rams fans) were out in force. As they stepped off the bus...they get a standing ovation from those fans. They were loud, they were rowdy, Stan Kroenke was there. It was basically a Stan Kroenke pep rally for LA Rams fans."


Thomas: Rams 'Alienate' St. Louis Fans with California Practices > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Peter King's MMQB on NaVorro Bowman, Peyton Manning, Jordy Nelson | The MMQB with Peter King


SI_PeterKing: "It was enough to see the Rams fans, who outnumbered the Dallas fans by 2-to-1 (my estimate) Tuesday, be nuts for that team; one even had a huge flat-head cutout of owner Stan Kroenke in the crowd."

Adam Pendleton - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Different approaches to L.A. relocation could shift momentum to Carson - St. Louis Rams Blog - ESPN

Dumb people believe dumb politicians like Carmen Policy.

Don't be dumb.

Heard Chris Mortenson of ESPN was on mike and Mike this morning saying the league favors Kronke.

Ummm, Policy isn't even from California, and his solution involves involves and bunch of half empty games being played over a landfill. Glad you like it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

One of the vibes, talking to people in the hallways at the hotel in Chicago. The Rams are very confident they're going to pull this off. I've heard they're making plans for where their practice facility is going to be. I've heard Thousands Oaks rumored. They seem confident this is going to happen."

*Is there any doubt Stan Kroenke wants to move the Rams to Los Angeles?*

"I think the whole circumstances of what happened yesterday...when you have Carmen Policy coming out. He's a good salesman. He goes out and talks about...why Carson is the better site. But (the Chargers and Raiders) are not having their owners up there. Contrast that to the Rams (and Inglewood)...Stan Kroenke was the lead-off man for their presentation. If it's not obvious what's going on here...people aren't paying attention."


Thomas: Rams Confident They'll Pull Off Los Angeles Move > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams

Adam Pendleton - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


http://www.rams-news.com/three-teams-vying-for-los-angeles-take-different-approaches-video/

However, St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke could knock the air out of the Carson pro posal by moving into a new stadium he plans to develop in nearby Inglewood, California.
The Rams may have a deeper bond with Los Angeles and a better shot at success in the market. Earlier this year, the Los Angeles Times published a poll asking readers which team they would like to see come to the City of Angels. Nearly two thirds of the respondents, 62 percent, picked the Rams.

I like clayton, but I don't understand why he is being so stubborn on this. this guy from st louis says the st louis stadium could throw a monkey wrench into the best plan for a stadium in LA since it's the most ahead, except for the fact that the ramsDON"T want to be in st louis and the whole stadium plan there depends on kronke kicking in 250 million to build a stadium he doesn't want in a city he doesn't want to be in. just a tiny little detail there. Plus, if the rams are forced by the nfl to stay, who in the hell in st louis is going to support a team owned by kronke? all is forgiven? I think not. he would then have to sell the team and I don't think he wants to sell the team.

Fran Tarkentin is on the beast. Best fit for L.A. the Rams. Both chargers and Raiders have bad owners.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams owner Stan Kroenke headed toward cross-ownership resolution - St. Louis Rams Blog - ESPN

The details of Kroenke's plan are unknown at this time but it's clear that whatever he has proposed will likely be approved and won't stand in the way of his efforts to build a palatial new stadium in Inglewood and move the Rams there to play in.


Patrick Robles - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

How 'bout ONE team and ONE stadium...#LARams2016!
amen to that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

seems that Gov Nixon has resigned himself to the fact that the Rams are headed back home where they belong.

ST. JOSEPH, Mo. -- St. Louis will remain an “NFL-ready” city should the Rams relocate, Missouri Gov. Jay Nixon said Wednesday following a Kansas City Chiefs practice.

Missouri governor: St. Louis is 'NFL ready' if Rams leave for Los Angeles


Missouri leaders hope to have their St. Louis stadium plan finalized by the next time the owners meet in October. The NFL is eager to find out what that deal officially looks like. As for the Rams, it appears their heart is set on moving.

How the Raiders, Chargers, Rams fared pitching their L.A. stadium plans


----------



## LA RAM FAN

You know when Tuesdays morning came I didn't think anything special will come out from the Chicago owner's meeting other than the generic "we have two good proposals" "local markets are moving forward" "owners were updated"......etc. I figured come Wednesday morning we will get a surge of new articles pretty much of what we already know with a different flavor for both sides. That was not the case. Starting late Tuesday and into today, an overall positive vibe took over the media with a significant shift to the Rams moving to LA. First, now there is no doubt of their true intentions for relocation (good by leverage StL) and the failure of StL market from the horse's mouth, Stan Kroenke "StL does not work for my club" Second, he put to bed his cross ownership issue with Goodell. Normally, Kevin Demoff presents for the Rams, but this time Stan tapped him on the shoulder "my turn, Kevin" and with that silent Stan finally broke his silence, in what many described as an assertive and confident presentation in detail of his Inglewood Stadium. This is the wow factor that gave birth to this immediate media surge to his will and resolve to bring the Rams home. Something extraordinary took place yesterday behind closed doors. Get ready, Stan Kroenke finally flexed his financial and developer's might to his colleagues and he intends to bench press the Rams to LA. Period.......................Period!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

As NFL owners meet in Chicago, San Antonio waits on Oakland Raiders to make a move - San Antonio Business Journal

However,St. Louis RamsownerStan Kroenkecould knock the air out of the Carson proposal by moving into a new stadium he plans to develop in nearby Inglewood, California.

The Rams may have a deeper bond with Los Angeles and a better shot at success in the market. Earlier this year, the Los Angeles Times published a poll asking readers which team they would like to see come to the City of Angels. Nearly two thirds of the respondents, 62 percent, picked the Rams.
http://www.bizjournals.com/sananton...o-plays-waiting-game-as-nfl-owners-weigh.html


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SORRY BUT HOW IN THE HELL CAN GOODELL STOP KRONKE??

He cant.
he is too rich and powerful! nobody can touch kroenke.

He can't t. No one can tell you where to locate your business. Also Kroenke isn't in any legal binding contracts or leases, so he's not violating any NFL rules.

In reality HE CAN'T. Anti trust laws are the ultimate say. If Stan threatened to go rogue and sue, the league would fold like a cheap suit. Stan is playing nice with the league, hoping they will "work with him" to facilitate a relocation back to Los Angeles.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis Board of Aldermen: St. Louis deserves a stadium funding vote.  It's our money, plain and simple.

Jerry Jones: I'm going to bring the NFL to LA

the problem with the Carson site it got smoked behind closed doors! New reports are coming in that many owners came in thinking Carson, but the detail and over the top above and beyond presentation by Stan Kroenke blew the top off. According to Eric Grubman interview with Fred Roggin yesterday "many owners went in thinking one way and left thinking another way" he of course did not specify. Chargers had a 30 min presentation, Kroenke took an hour, do the math! Carson is so far behind of Inglewood, it is not even a race. Chargers have two options, go back to San Diego or share Inglewood with the Rams. Raiders most likely will be heading to San Antonio or stay with help financially form relocation fee from both the Chargers and Rams.


Well Ed, you figure if St. Louis falls by the way side, more pressure will be put on the Chargers to stay in SD since their city will be in the forefront of the home cities. The same "the NFL won't walk away from public money" argument St. Louis fans use (but fail to acknowledge for San Diego) will be pointed towards Spanos instead of Kroenke. And realistically, it would likely clear the path for Kroenke to go to Inglewood without much fight. What are your thoughts on that, as well as the appeal that was filed yesterday against the judge's ruling from last week?
https://www.facebook.com/losangeles...total_comments=8&comment_tracking={"tn":"R0"}


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL VP Grubman Sees Scenario Where Rams Move With St. Louis Stadium Financing in Place > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > CBS Sports 920 Feature Interviews


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

ShaneGmoSTLRams: "In spite of the rhetoric of some and the narratives of many, the Task Force is unquestionably closer to retaining the Rams today than they were a month ago, than they were three months ago or they were in January when they made their initial presentation. Boxes continue to get checked and they continue to impress league decision makers with their steady progress."

Task Force Gaining Ground in Quest to Keep Rams  > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams

Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams's Photos - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

exactly.koolaide indeed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BS from a hole carmen policy.

Kroenke addresses NFL relocation committee

has complied with cross ownership rules.kroneke.

cannot apply to relocate till jan 2016,possibly moving it up to october.

According to Fred Roggin back in June (possibly May), Kroenke and Spanos were working on Inglewood together last year. They were planning on building the stadium together, but around June 2014 Stan decided to move forward on his own and develop Inglewood the way he wanted (as well as be involved in the development around the stadium). No reason was given as to why Kroenke broke up the partnership and continued on by himself, but that's where the supposed "bad blood" between Kroenke and Spanos comes from. What does that tell you though? Spanos knows Inglewood is the place to be, that Carson likely is just a sham and leverage to get back on an equal partnership with Kroenke. In the end, I think the NFL really does force these two to come up with a partnership that works for both, rather than have an ugly mess of a fight for LA on their hands.

I think we have all been missing the point...if Spanos wants the Chargers to return to LA SO badly, why didn't he partner with Kroenke, and instead chose the ultimate rivalry team to partner with? It makes absolutely no sense. On the surface. There can be only two possible logical answers:

1. he never intended to come to LA. He intended to use the NFL to extort as much relocation fees as possible from the Rams, to help fund his own stadium. (because he ain't got Jack Shit to do it on his own.)

2. he just wants to make it as difficult as possible, if not outright IMPOSSIBLE, for the Rams to return to LA and pull a single fan from him. What he fails to appreciate, in all his entitled millionaire status, is that the ONLY reason he 'got' any LA Rams as Chargers fans at ALL, is because we were pissed off at Georgia and he became the only team around. It was by default. He didn't go out and EARN us. He just got lucky he was logistically close enough for us to drive to watch SOME NFL.

I sure hope the NFL wakes up to this.

Spanos, if you really wanted to be part of the LA NFL, all you have to do is suck it up, call Stan, and make nice. Slam dunk. Anything else is tainted hyperbole.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

*Does the league agree with Stan Kroenke's argument the Rams have the right to move because St. Louis breached the lease because the Dome didn't reach first-tier status?*

"I think it's pretty clear. It went through an arbitration procedure. The lease was clear for both sides as to what the rights and remedies were. There was a dispute over what the definition of a first-class stadium was. The resolution...called for an arbitration process, which the Rams won. It's pretty clear...the Rams won that argument."

*Do you envision a scenario in which St. Louis has all their stadium ducks in a row, like financing and land acquisition, and the NFL still allows the Rams to leave town?*

"That's a great question. To answer it honestly in one word, I'd have to say yes, I could see a scenario. Because the relocation guidelines are subjective. It's not you go through these steps and you've either met them or you don't meet them. Some of the things are to test the market potential. That is a very subjective judgement. The kinds of things that are looked at, some of them are easy to check the box, they've either been done or not done. Others are subjective judgements, so there's a lot of those. It's very hard for me to rule something in or out at this stage.

"These judgements are going to rest on three foundation pillars. One is, is there a specific plan? Second, the club has to like it. Third, it has to be financed and it has have the enabling legislation. I call that third one 'actionable.' If those three things are in place, I think it would be unlikely a club would move. If one of those things aren't in place, I think it opens the door. If none of those three things are in place and a club has an alternative, then I think it's probable a club gets the votes."

NFL VP Grubman Sees Scenario Where Rams Move With St. Louis Stadium Financing in Place > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > CBS Sports 920 Feature Interviews


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I wear my Todd Gurley LA Rams color jersey all over LA County/Orange County and Disneyland weekly, and everywhere I go someone says, "The Rams are coming back!" or "Go Rams!" Makes me that more hyped for their return!

Loved how they said Qualcomm was filled for a preseason game


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Aren't we all waiting for the NFL to finally anoint the Rams and Inglewood the next LA team? Once the Rams are official NFL LA team then the Chargers will be forced to come back to the San Diego negotiating table.


The Spanos family has spent a lot of money on several great stadium designs. I would hope that the City of San Diego would consider the latest Cason design for Mission Valley. It’s an advanced design perfect for SoCal. Here’s the new video narrated by Kiefer SutherlandI would love to see the 'Q' demolished and have this master piece dropped right into the existing stadium location.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great article.rams and chargers to LA.

Purdy: Rating the potential outcomes of Raiders' stadium quest

KSHE95 said for STL to enjoy the Rams last preseason here.what the fuck is up with that?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

funny stuff.hee hee

A Football Fairy Tale

kevin demoff playing dodgeball.lol

http://www.rams-news.com/kevin-demoff-st-louis-rams-coo-meets-press-at-nfl-owners-meeting-video/


oh really? lol

O'Neill: St. Louis is more than just a baseball town : Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yeah baby.

Jerry Jones likes Inglewood; Carson in trouble



relocation fee non issue for rams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

carson in trouble.hee hee

Jerry Jones likes Inglewood; Carson in trouble

It’s going to take a lot of money to move to Los Angeles, even more when you throw in relocation fees, which could be mammoth. And Kroenke swims in Money Lake. Jones is fairly transparent. He doesn’t want to screw around with some haphazard L.A. venture -- involving the useless Raiders, no less -- this time around.

I’m gathering one thing from this meeting near Chicago. The Carson project is on life support, if not dead, despite what Chargers hired L.A. gun/blowhard Carmen Policy says. Kroenke already has spent many millions on his Hollywood Park site, and stadium construction already may have begun.

It’s laughable 24 of the 32 owners must approve franchise shifts. If Kroenke wants to move, he will move, and he’s going to, despite the noble efforts in St. Louis to build him a new facility.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Or, as the Rams suggest, is L.A. the sensible home for a franchise that spent 49 years there and is now legally free to begin its journey back?

NFL owners get up to full speed on Raiders’, Rams’ and Chargers’ L.A. projects


I like how STL fans come up with all types of scenarios to justify why Stan and his Rams wouldn't (or can't) leave for Los Angeles.

For instance... STL says he won't re-locate because of the relocation fee, yet Stan says its not a problem.

STL says he's violating cross ownership, yet Stan is getting it approved.

STL thinks inglewood is all leverage, yet Stan converts to a year-to-year lease, and gives an impressive presentation for about an hour on it and why STL is not a good place for his Rams. (worth noting he talks about the MARKET, not the new stadium... hitting STL where it hurts).

STL says he won't have the votes to move, yet only the chargers and raiders are really contending and speaking out against inglewood.

STL says there is NO WAY he can leave if they have their own stadium plan, yet multiple sources indicate he can move anyways if he wants.

STL says it will be difficult for Stan to leave if they have a plan, yet Stan has not returned a single call, attended a meeting, or showed interest in the riverfront stadium.

In the end, STL calls him greedy, yet it's a smart business decision.

STL says he is backstabbing the fans, yet they refuse to acknowledge that Georgia did that to LA.

STL says LA doesn't have a "superbowl," yet the Rams of old have a championship, long before it was called a superbowl instead.

So STL fans.. where does all this leave you? What is your next reason 

amen to that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

did they call the Rams Los Angeles? that they did.

Oakland Raider fans kick off preseason amid stadium uncertainty

"Regarding the NFL’s future in Los Angeles, one of the things several owners are very bullish on is how Rams owner Kroenke is throwing the league a low-cost life preserver for NFL Network,NFL.comand related NFL digital properties. There's an expansive plan for a new facility and multipurpose theater at the stadium complex in Inglewood that Kroenke is planning. NFL Network is currently crammed into its facility in nearby Culver City, and I talked to one owner who believes Kroenke’s multimillion-dollar savior plan for the network and the league’s digital enterprise will be a big factor in what the league decides to do with the Los Angeles market." -mmqb/si

Source indicates Chargers to LA support has eroded among owners, likely not happening. Rams considered "a virtual lock" to move though." -@AllbrightNFL (twitter)


“Based on what I’m hearing now…I think the Rams will be the only team in LA when this all shakes out. . . The Chargers plan...has not been as detailed and thorough as the plans Kroenke has presented. The (Dean Spanos family) initially had most of the support. And now they're down to about nine owners." -@AllbrightNFL (twitter)


Paul Rivera - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


i would love for him to stay firm because without him the chargers are irrelavent as much look at the Qbs before him since Dan Fouts except for Drew Brees there hasnt been much..... phillip rivers is not the type in my eyes to just agree to a huge contratct like this on the verge of a possible relocation he has the upper hand as a player he can walk and the chargers will have nothing unless they trade him
August 16 at 5:22pm






Paul EldoradoRivers is a family man and would not want to uproot his family. He married his middle school sweetheart and has like 20 kids. That being said, we can't know for sure.
August 16 at 5:03pm


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Reason #11: Mrs. davis (al's widow) has controlling interest in the Raider, not Mark, and she will not allow them to move to LA. Until Mark or the other ownership interests in the raiders gain control the raiders arent going anywhere.

Lowell Cohn: Raiders not going to LA, and here's why


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Adam Pendleton - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

The Rams are here at the four seasons according to an elevator conversation with some of the players they are moving to LA.

coincidental? yeah right.lol

Rams' practice in California: Preview or coincidence? : Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lawmaker opposition casts doubt on new St. Louis stadium

Lawmaker Who Opposes State Money for St. Louis Stadium Chats with The Morning After > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams

jones likes inglewood,carson in trouble.hee hee

Ernie Ulloa - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

I was told the chargers game was completely full so in turn the owner won't want to move his team that has a good fan base!


Ram fans I have a question if San Diego signed Philip Rivers to a four year extension does that mean San Diego is staying in San Diego because Philip Rivers said he would not go to Los Angeles. Let me hear your opinion.


i would love for him to stay firm because without him the chargers are irrelavent as much look at the Qbs before him since Dan Fouts except for Drew Brees there hasnt been much..... phillip rivers is not the type in my eyes to just agree to a huge contratct like this on the verge of a possible relocation he has the upper hand as a player he can walk and the chargers will have nothing unless they trade him
August 16 at 5:22pm






Paul EldoradoRivers is a family man and would not want to uproot his family. He married his middle school sweetheart and has like 20 kids. That being said, we can't know for sure.

according to elevater conversations with the players,Rams are moving to LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

VIDEO: Rams looking forward to seeing L.A. fans in Oxnard

eric geller.

Carlos Mariscal - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

sources indicate chargers to LA support has eroded among owners,Rams considered a virtual lock though to move to LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This contingent says the Rams could go 8-0 at home this season, with fans going bonkers the entire game, producing the best home field advantage in the NFL, and it will not matter.


He wants to print that money in Los Angeles, starting in 2016.

With NFL Relocation, Suits Matter More than Suites - 101Sports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

more bad news in dogpatch USA.lol

St. Louis Rams Threaten To Leave Town Unless Taxpayers Personally Build Stadium With Bare Hands


Twitter-support for chargers to move to LA among owners as eroded.

Big fan turnout greets Rams at their California workouts


FordEver Frank Jr. | Facebook

RAMS/COWBOYS SCRIMMAGE N OXNARD.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

all indications this will be the last year the rams dont scrimmage in LA.

Eric Raygoza | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

some in st louis have come around.lol

Tipsheet: Rams-Chargers deal makes most sense for NFL : Sports

In a surprising development, Carson mayor Albert Robles did not attend the Chargers/Raiders meeting with LA city officials. Instead, he was with his son in Oxnard!!!! Helloooooo
Albert brought his own sign with him.

VIDEO: "L.A. Rams" fans invade Cowboys Camp in Oxnard, CA

Rams&apos; presence in Southland a moving experience for L.A.&apos;s NFL fans


This post is directed to the BBTLAR administration. Being a die hard Ram's fan for over 40 years, it really bothered me that the Rams left California. To be perfectly honest, there was a little selfish side of me hoping that they were going to move to Baltimore if they were going to move. That way this NJ guy would have bought season tickets and make the 6 hour round trip drive for the 8 home games and hopefully playoffs. But when St. Louis was their choice, I must say, I gave them my 100% support. Going to several games in the 1st 5 years. But there was something that stood out that was pretty obvious early on. At 1st I thought this town was without football for so long they forgot when to get loud and when to be quiet. When the Rams had the ball trying to do an audible, they often had to call a time out. And when their opponent had the ball you could hear a pin drop. Then I started to scan the crowd and it occurred to me... there were more opposing fans in the dome than there were Ram fans. It made me ill! This was really brought to light when the Bears played them on a Monday night game. There were over 80% Bear fans in the dome. I also noticed there were many fans

There were over 80% Bear fans in the dome. I also noticed there were many fans from St. Louis not even wearing Ram's jerseys. They were wearing the baseball Cardinals shirts. It was pretty obvious that this town wasn't all that interested in their team. If the Rams didn't win the Lombardi, you could guarantee the team would be lame duck by now. After many discussions with there so called fans in the forums, I realized that they don't even understand the game of football. Not nearly to the level of their baseball knowledge. But just like the kid that doesn't want to play with their toy anymore, as soon as another shows interest, suddenly they don't want to let them go. Anyway, I just wanted to say that I take my hat off to you and the administration of BBTLAR and their staff. And all of the LA based fans showing the very strong support for their team. It has been not only noticed by the players and coaching staff, but by yhe league as well! This is huge, because it shows the league who the local fans want and support. Kudos to you and your loyal followers. If I was in Cali, I would most definitely be there too. Good luck! LGLAR!!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams Nearly A Lock To Return To Los Angeles


Despite Philip Rivers’ Contract, Chargers-to-LA Move Still Viable


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stadium hearing digs into state funding issues : News

awesome.

Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - Calvin Kunishige | Facebook

Guide book for KTRISTL users to Keep the Rams. #1: Piss off the owner, talk bad about him and say he should sell the team. You have passed phase #1 time to move on. #2: Start attacking the Ram players themselves. You have passed phase #2 time to move on. #3: Start attacking each other in your own group. Well done KTRISTL!

Even Chris Long knows what unethical dipshits DW and Shane Gray are. Yes. Shane Gray is an admin of KTRISL.

Carlos Mariscal - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

carson is dead alright.

Adam Pendleton - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis Rams Threaten To Leave Town Unless Taxpayers Personally Build Stadium With Bare Hands

Video touts seven mind-blowing features of new Los Angeles stadium - CBSSports.com

dipshit.

Patrick Robles - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

yeah baby.

I like how Carson is now on its second stadium design, the first being a 80% replica of Soldier's Field. The high video boards in current design copied the Inglewood stadium. Rumors of Inglewood building a NFL Network Studios & Hall of Fame wings, now Carson with its own version of NFL Network designs. What will they copy next?

When will the third design come out?

yep.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Oakland Raiders moved to Los Angeles...and then back to Oakland..no one in LA seemed to notice."


It was reported that there were nearly 8000 fans in attendance and they were turning away cars for lack of parking and space. Nearly 3/4 of those were Rams' fans. They gave the Rams fan the LARGE grandstand section, and there were still some on the Cowboys side, beer garden, etc.

PRICELESS.LOL

Keep The Rams Out Of California


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BREAKING NEWS.RAMS TO LA a VIRTUAL LOCK.

support for chargers to LA has eroded among owners.
good info before everyone else.bradford/foles trade.connected.

Source indicates Chargers to LA support has eroded among owners, likely not happening. Rams considered "a virtual lock" to move though." -@AllbrightNFL (twitter)

"Based on conversations I’ve had with these sources. These are first-hand accounts of what's going on with the plans here, what they want to do with the NFL and this franchise, the markets they want to tap into and how they want to do it. It looks likeif I was a wagering man, I would say the St. Louis Rams will be the LA Rams playing in a new LA stadium in 2017. I don't think their permanent stadium would be built until that time based on what I know.” -@AllbrightNFL

“Based on what I’m hearing now…I think the Rams will be the only team in LA when this all shakes out. . . The Chargers plan...has not been as detailed and thorough as the plans Kroenke has presented. The (Dean Spanos family) initially had most of the support. And now they're down to about nine owners." -@AllbrightNFL (twitter)


http://www.insidestlaudio.com/ITD_Audio/081815-Allbright.mp3


amen to that.

vinnie is such a liar.

http://www.insidestlaudio.com/ITD_Audio/081915-Vinny B.mp3


The reality is that the Raiders do not have the corporate support they would need in Los Angeles. It just isn't there...that's why the Raiders will stay in OAK. 2). Who knows whether or not the nfl agreed to pay the Rams for attendance $$$ lost this season since they agreed not to move for 2015? Seems very sensible to me that the nfl would have done that.

The Raiders cannot move out of Oakland. But,Adamwas alluding to that nugget.

The comparison can't be made the NFL switched from actual attendance to tickets sold in the mid 1990's so the numbers can't be compared. Tickets sold also includes ticket guarantees, tickets from sponsors and team purchases none of which was includedin the attendance pre 1995. You need to look at how the team compares vs the NFL and the revenues that are generated. The Rams were at or above the NFL average for most of that time and in the top quartile for revenues. The Rams in St Louis are at the bottom for both over an extended period of time which was the same for the Cardinals when they were in St Louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lawmakers vow to block St. Louis stadium project


St. Louis fans like to point out that Kroenke was involved with stealing the Rams from Los Angeles. How many of them are aware that Georgia Frontiere is the reason the Rams even have the option to come back to Los Angeles today?

The original stadium lease said the dome must be kept as a top-tier venue, but did not lay out a process to determine top-tier or what options the team could take if the dome failed that assessment. In 2005, during the first top-tier determination,Georgia Frontiere agreed to waive the assessment but added language to the lease to spell out how the top-tier status would be evaluated for 2015, and that if it failed that process the team could opt out of the lease.

"The lease agreement was amended to provide a road map for how the second-round process would work."

http://www.stltoday.com/…/article_df40eeaa-1321-500b-afd7-c…

Georgia Frontier had the lease amended with the process that allowed the Rams to opt out of the lease.

So this is ironic. They point out that Stan is both hero and villain. Well, Georgia is also hero and villain. She is their hero for stealing the Rams from LA, but she is also their villain because she created the very mechanism that is allowing Kroenke to move the Rams today.

Had Georgia not amended the lease back in 2007, Stan would not have had the ability to exit the lease earlier this year.
thank you georgia.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Andy Dolich: "Kroenke has the money, a plan and the infrastructure to pull it off in Inglewood. The Carson project doesn’t have any of those three things... Stan is at the head of the pack."

St Louis doesn't have the capital to keep the Rams.

@neildemause @fieldofschemes: "There’s clearly some opposition to spending public money on a new Rams stadium before the old one is paid off, but if the line in the sand is just “let us vote on it,” then there’s a clear path for Nixon to compromise. Or would be, if he weren’t dead set on belittling the legislators he needs in order to get this thing approved."

Missouri senators say they’ll withhold Rams stadium cash; Gov. Nixon: I don’t need their stinking votes

37,460

Announced Attendance for the game tonight in St. Louis

Let us repeat that, 37,460.

San Diego: 58,507
Oakland: 50,801

According to Jim Thomas the 37,460 represents the "Tickets Distributed" not actual fannies in seats.

Correct Chris Baskerville the actual fan attendance was estimated at around 18,000 - 20,000

It's just like they say they're averaging 55K the last few years, when in actuality the physical attendance is much, much lower. Jim T estimated about 25K tonight.


“The way this is going, at some point we’re going to wake up and there are going to be moving vans outside Rams Park.”

Strauss: For Joe Buck, keeping the NFL in St. Louis is personal : Sports


Lawmakers vow to block St. Louis stadium project

RAM RULES youtube video.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I will say this for the last time. The Los Angeles Rams ceased to exist in 1995. What the St. Louis Rams have done means NOTHING. They can toss their Super Bowl rings in the Mississippi River. When the Los Angeles Rams are back in action then, and only then, will I be a fan. The rest of you rode the bandwagon out of town. I stayed true to my city. The Rams represented Los Angeles, when they stopped doing so they stopped representing me.


I've seen discussion as to whether Kroenke has enough votes to move. And also, if Spanos has enough votes to move. The discussions are about how popular Dean is with other owners, or how impressed they are with Kroenke. But we're missing a discussion on someone else...

Does Mark Davis have enough votes to move?

Unlike Spanos or Kroenke, I don't think that Davis is well liked or respected among the owners. It would seem to me that it would be very, very easy to come up with 9votes to prevent him from moving. And correct me if I'm wrong, but if Davis doesn't have the necessary 24 votes... that kills Carson because that stadium proposal requires both Dean and Mark to succeed.

Does anyone have info on whether Davis is anywhere near 24 votes?

This is a showdown between Kroenke and Spanos. The Rams are rushing headlong to Los Angeles, and the Chargers are trying to head them off. Spanos can't swing a stadium deal himself, that's why he's enlisted Davis to help him. But Mark Davis is the NFL's poorest owner, and inherited his way into the billionaire boys club. He doesn't have a whole lot of pull in the club. Spanos does have grievances re: stadium, but San Diego has been a successful market for 54 years, and has hosted three Super Bowls.

can davis afford the relocation fee?

NFL: The Teams Vegas Thinks Are Most Likely to Move to L.A.

The Chargers are the favorites in Las Vegas to be the team that ends up in Los Angeles. The franchise and the city of San Diego are pretty far apart in their negotiations for a new stadium that would satisfy the team’s dire need for a new venue. As we previously mentioned, the Chargers have teamed with the Raiders on a proposal for a shared stadium in Carson, California, and both teams are willing to change divisions to get a deal done. On top of that, San Diego is just a two-hour drive Los Angeles. At this point, the burning question seems to be whether or not the Chargers will keep their name, logo, and colors when they are playing in Los Angeles.

Read more:NFL: The Teams Vegas Thinks Are Most Likely to Move to L.A.

and the hits just keep on coming in st louis.

Moody's downgrades St. Louis city's credit rating : News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rams win as always baby.

NFL: Vote Now! Which Football Team Should Move to Los Angeles?


for the la ram fans youtube video.


Many of the original LA Raider fans were fans who were pissed off the Rams moved to Anaheim. They were long time Rams fans prior to that. I attended the Rams vs Raiders game at the Coliseum in 1989 and sat amongst nothing but Raider fans and they were all good guys and many of them told me they still rooted for the Rams. So I'm not surprised they would become Rams fans again. The more militant LA Raider fans are guys who were not even here when both teams were.

I've spoken to Raiders fans who said they would adopt the LA Rams as their home team because of their rich LA History. The Bandwagon is open to all LA residents.

Dead City Walking: Why St. Louis Has Not Recovered


----------



## LA RAM FAN

All of this talk is irrelevant. StL lost the Rams in 2013 when they lost the arbitration. They had years to do something about EJD and did nothing. They breeched their contract and it was adjudicated. The Rams are free agents. Period! All this StL stadium machination is completely irrelevant to the Rams. It is over. The StL exile and rental of our team is done. The Los Angeles Rams will be home next year. It's happening!!!

This exactly what Stan wants. Then in October he can show the other owners that St. Louis gives not a crap about his team and get the okay to move. And with the Cardinals in a pennant race it will mean even less fans going to the Rams games. LA Rams 2016!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> BREAKING NEWS.RAMS TO LA a VIRTUAL LOCK.
> 
> support for chargers to LA has eroded among owners.
> good info before everyone else.bradford/foles trade.connected.
> 
> Source indicates Chargers to LA support has eroded among owners, likely not happening. Rams considered "a virtual lock" to move though." -@AllbrightNFL (twitter)
> 
> "Based on conversations I’ve had with these sources. These are first-hand accounts of what's going on with the plans here, what they want to do with the NFL and this franchise, the markets they want to tap into and how they want to do it. It looks likeif I was a wagering man, I would say the St. Louis Rams will be the LA Rams playing in a new LA stadium in 2017. I don't think their permanent stadium would be built until that time based on what I know.” -@AllbrightNFL
> 
> “Based on what I’m hearing now…I think the Rams will be the only team in LA when this all shakes out. . . The Chargers plan...has not been as detailed and thorough as the plans Kroenke has presented. The (Dean Spanos family) initially had most of the support. And now they're down to about nine owners." -@AllbrightNFL (twitter)
> 
> 
> http://www.insidestlaudio.com/ITD_Audio/081815-Allbright.mp3
> 
> I love it.
> 
> Allbright: '99.999 Percent Chance' Rams Leave St. Louis > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams
> 
> 
> amen to that.
> 
> vinnie is such a liar.
> 
> http://www.insidestlaudio.com/ITD_Audio/081915-Vinny B.mp3
> 
> 
> The reality is that the Raiders do not have the corporate support they would need in Los Angeles. It just isn't there...that's why the Raiders will stay in OAK. 2). Who knows whether or not the nfl agreed to pay the Rams for attendance $$$ lost this season since they agreed not to move for 2015? Seems very sensible to me that the nfl would have done that.
> 
> The Raiders cannot move out of Oakland. But,Adamwas alluding to that nugget.
> 
> The comparison can't be made the NFL switched from actual attendance to tickets sold in the mid 1990's so the numbers can't be compared. Tickets sold also includes ticket guarantees, tickets from sponsors and team purchases none of which was includedin the attendance pre 1995. You need to look at how the team compares vs the NFL and the revenues that are generated. The Rams were at or above the NFL average for most of that time and in the top quartile for revenues. The Rams in St Louis are at the bottom for both over an extended period of time which was the same for the Cardinals when they were in St Louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> BREAKING NEWS.RAMS TO LA a VIRTUAL LOCK.
> 
> support for chargers to LA has eroded among owners.
> good info before everyone else.bradford/foles trade.connected.
> 
> Source indicates Chargers to LA support has eroded among owners, likely not happening. Rams considered "a virtual lock" to move though." -@AllbrightNFL (twitter)
> 
> "Based on conversations I’ve had with these sources. These are first-hand accounts of what's going on with the plans here, what they want to do with the NFL and this franchise, the markets they want to tap into and how they want to do it. It looks likeif I was a wagering man, I would say the St. Louis Rams will be the LA Rams playing in a new LA stadium in 2017. I don't think their permanent stadium would be built until that time based on what I know.” -@AllbrightNFL
> 
> “Based on what I’m hearing now…I think the Rams will be the only team in LA when this all shakes out. . . The Chargers plan...has not been as detailed and thorough as the plans Kroenke has presented. The (Dean Spanos family) initially had most of the support. And now they're down to about nine owners." -@AllbrightNFL (twitter)
> 
> 
> http://www.insidestlaudio.com/ITD_Audio/081815-Allbright.mp3
> 
> I love it.
> 
> Allbright: '99.999 Percent Chance' Rams Leave St. Louis > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams
> 
> 
> amen to that.
> 
> vinnie is such a liar.
> 
> http://www.insidestlaudio.com/ITD_Audio/081915-Vinny B.mp3
> 
> 
> The reality is that the Raiders do not have the corporate support they would need in Los Angeles. It just isn't there...that's why the Raiders will stay in OAK. 2). Who knows whether or not the nfl agreed to pay the Rams for attendance $$$ lost this season since they agreed not to move for 2015? Seems very sensible to me that the nfl would have done that.
> 
> The Raiders cannot move out of Oakland. But,Adamwas alluding to that nugget.
> 
> The comparison can't be made the NFL switched from actual attendance to tickets sold in the mid 1990's so the numbers can't be compared. Tickets sold also includes ticket guarantees, tickets from sponsors and team purchases none of which was includedin the attendance pre 1995. You need to look at how the team compares vs the NFL and the revenues that are generated. The Rams were at or above the NFL average for most of that time and in the top quartile for revenues. The Rams in St Louis are at the bottom for both over an extended period of time which was the same for the Cardinals when they were in St Louis.
Click to expand...


i love it.

Allbright: '99.999 Percent Chance' Rams Leave St. Louis > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams

"Source indicates Chargers to LA support has eroded among owners, likely not happening. Rams considered "a virtual lock" to move though." -@AllbrightNFL (twitter)

"Based on conversations I’ve had with these sources. These are first-hand accounts of what's going on with the plans here, what they want to do with the NFL and this franchise, the markets they want to tap into and how they want to do it. It looks likeif I was a wagering man, I would say the St. Louis Rams will be the LA Rams playing in a new LA stadium in 2017. I don't think their permanent stadium would be built until that time based on what I know.” -@AllbrightNFL (twitter)

“Based on what I’m hearing now…I think the Rams will be the only team in LA when this all shakes out. . . The Chargers plan...has not been as detailed and thorough as the plans Kroenke has presented. The (Dean Spanos family) initially had most of the support. And now they're down to about nine owners." -@AllbrightNFL (twitter)


----------



## LA RAM FAN

San Diego city attorney assails Carson NFL project

Our biggest risk,” Goldsmith said, “is [Chargers owner] Dean Spanos being brought in as a tenant.”

Copyright © 2015,Los Angeles Times



Why an NFL to Los Angeles stalemate works | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore

vinnie b- i see things working out in st louis.
\whatever blabbermouth.


Vinny B & James Butts on Fred Roggin from Monday's Rams practice
http://download.podcast.play.it/…/…/d9/d9/dC/d6/199C6_3.MP3…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

indeed.hee hee.

HAHAHAHA! Grand Masturbator you mean. Look Okooky.... There will be no more delays. There will not be an "extra year or two" The NFL will be back in Los Angeles next year and the Raiders will not be a part of it.

You're going to need to face facts that the Raiders have zero juice to get ANYTHING done. They have neither the cash or the influence to do ANYTHING but stand by on the sidelines and watch other teams and owners who have actual $$$ move and shake and build.

Raiders are going nowhere. Carson is a sham. A fairy tale of fancy. Even if it weren't a cesspool of toxic sludge, it doesn't even compare to the Inglewood location

It's not getting built and the owners (including Dean Spanos ) know this. You do too.

As usual.. more nonsense. Of course it's about who has money. St Louis needs Kroenke to invest nearly 450 dollars into the project. Guess what? That's not happening. Kroenke is not putting that kind of scratch into a stadium he won't control on land he won't own. And it's not about who needs LA more, it's about who'd be a better fit for LA, who is the kind of deep pocketed owner to make it work in LA and and whose project makes the league more revenue.

The answer to that surely isn't Davis . It's Kroenke and Inglewood. Raiders are nothing but fodder, waiting for whatever crumbs fall their way.

There is a problem NFL Vice President Eric Grubman has said in his 3 points in a new stadium one of them is a stadium proposal must be likeable by a team, and the Rams don't like this proposal, therefore St. Louis doesn't meet Eric Grubman's 3 points in a new stadium criteria and also Eric Grubman has even said he still sees a scenario where the Rams leave even if St. Louis got all their financing together, you need to learn all of this, also St. Louis stadium proposal cannot be built without the Rams and the NFL spending any money on it.

Home market isn't doing any such thing without Stan tossing in nearly $450 million of his and the Rams money to do so. REPEAT after me. "That's not happening" - St Louis defaulted on the EJD lease and Stan isn't obligated nor required to spend a dime. St Louis isn't going to benefit by not following through on it's requirement to keep the EDJ in first tier status at no cost to the Rams, by then having Stan and the Rams pay 1/2 the cost of a new stadium.

And the bylaws and relocation guidelines mean squat. Absolutely nothing. As Paul Tagliabue testified before a senate sub-committee back in 1997, The Rams met ZERO of the NFL's relocation guidelines in 1995, but yet they were allowed to move anyway. Why you ask? Only because of a threatened billion dollar antitrust suit. Guess what? The league still doesn't enjoy an antitrust exemption.

Bottom line - Pack up the moving vans. St Louis' days as an NFL city are done.

You do not realize that the Inglewood proposal is the better proposal than Carson 1. the Inglewood site has the ability to start construction in mid-December 2015 with an opening date of September 2018, Carson is not even ready for construction because they need to remediate and clean up the land which they still haven't done that, 2. the Inglewood site has office space and the site has the ability to host the NFL Network (which the Carson proposal clearly rip offed) just go on YouTube and watch the Inglewood stadium presentation in March, and also the Inglewood proposal has an ability to host more events than Carson as the Carson site judging from the renderings it seems to be just made for football and nothing else, 4. Inglewood has transportation options and by the time the light rail is completed the Inglewood Stadium will already be completed, 5. There is the 6,000 seat venue that would host award shows and other SoCal events and possibly the NFL Draft.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mayor James T. Butts: “We Are The Only Project Ready To Go In The Next 120 Days”


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wow, listen to this! 2nd download at 40min mark! Rams only team in LA (creditAdam Pendleton)
http://www.insidestl.com/…/Tuesdays-Show-Audio--9999-Chance


New billion dollar stadium at Riverfront? Sure.....http://m.stltoday.com/…/article_ee19629e-fad2-57de-8207-50b…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hour 2 of Roggin. San Diego City Attorney Jan Goldstein summarizing the Spanos/Fabiani leverage play:

"If they work with us openly in public and say, 'Hey, we have real possibilities in San Diego,' they won't be at the table in Los Angeles."

The Fred Roggin Show


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mayor talks about Kroenke's new California stadium for the Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://campaign.r20.constantcontact...a8575&ch=2e14a880-4ca8-11e4-a261-d4ae529a8575

incredible rams news.


NFL to LA odds from Bookmaker. The smart money clearly favors the Inglewood project!‪#‎itstimetocomehome‬‪#‎larams‬‪#‎toliveanddieinla‬‪#‎californiagirls‬‪#‎cityofangels‬

Rams
- 140
Chargers
+ 110
Raiders

Apparently, reality is setting in and it has begun in St. Louis....

The Beast 980Fred TheDean RogginBring Back the Los Angeles RamsKeep the Rams in St. LouisSt. Louis Rams‪#‎NFL2LA‬‪#‎LARams2016‬‪#‎GlassFromTheSky‬‪#‎InglewoodUp2PlentyOfGood‬James T. Butts

i love LA.
Bob Flewin - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

Sen. Pro Tem candidate Romine comes out against stadium funding - The Missouri Times

i like.

It was about a year/half, maybe two years ago that Demoff was on STL radio (blah) and mentioned/hinted they may be going back to royal blue & yellow. NFL rules, teams have 5 yr windows on uni's. According to Demoff, they missed the file deadline, so would have to wait until 2016 for uniform change. He also mentioned that blue & white would be great throwbacks. I guess we wait and see.
2·August 23 at 10:14am


----------



## LA RAM FAN

More bad news for st louis stadium funding.

Sen. Pro Tem candidate Romine comes out against stadium funding - The Missouri Times

carson FAIL.

Andre Jeanbart - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

GREAT VIDEO.

Rams Visit to Los Angeles Recap


FUTURE HOME FOR LA RAMS.

Gina Dominguez - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


Adam Pendleton - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

_ i like._


_Regarding the NFL’s future in Los Angeles, one of the things several owners are very bullish on is how Rams owner Kroenke is throwing the league a low-cost life preserver for NFL Network, NFL.com and related NFL digital properties. There's an expansive plan for a new facility and multipurpose theater at the stadium complex in Inglewood that Kroenke is planning. NFL Network is currently crammed into its facility in nearby Culver City, and I talked to one owner who believes Kroenke’s multimillion-dollar savior plan for the network and the league’s digital enterprise will be a big factor in what the league decides to do with the Los Angeles market.

If the Rams are the choice of the owners, which is no sure thing but something I’m growing more to see is the preferred route, I could see them playing in Los Angeles next year and 2017 (and maybe ’18) while the stadium is built. As for the other two stadium-seekers in California, there’s growing sentiment that if the Spanos family can’t get the new stadium it badly wants in San Diego, the Chargers could be the second team in Inglewood. In that scenario, the Raiders would have to fend for themselves. But we’re still months away from a resolution, and that could change dramatically.

* * *

What I think I think: Seattle Seahawks
The MMQB's Peter King lands in Renton, WA to check in on Russell Wilson, Richard Sherman, Jimmy Graham and the rest of the 2015 Seattle Seahawks.
*RENTON, Wash. — Nothing changes for Russell Wilson.*

Ten minutes before the official start of Seahawks practice, on a pristine field a short spiral east of Lake Washington, Russell Wilson is throwing to the tight ends. Fast. Snap, set up, throw, over and over. I’m guessing before practice even started he’s thrown 30 or 40 passes in anger. I’ve seen this movie before: last year, and the year before. Super Bowl win, Super Bowl loss.

I used this quote inmy Darrell Bevell storylast week, but it’s worth reading again, because it’s the essence of Wilson: “Nothing changes,” Wilson said after practice. “That’s the great thing about our team and the guys we have on our team. I love the game too much, man. Love the game and respect the game too much. You can’t just let the days go by. God only gives you a certain amount of days and you never know how many days that is. I’d be at fault if I let one of the days go by. I can’t and I won’t.”

The quarterback who threw the interception heard ’round the world in the Super Bowl last February and made Malcolm Butler a household name doesn’t seem much worse for wear. In the off-season, he got a new famous girlfriend (singer Ciara), a $21.9-million-a-year contract starting in 2016, and an audience with the president. The interception might be in a place deep inside him, burrowing a hole he’ll always feel. But if it is, Wilson’s doing a good job hiding it. Or pretending it’s not there. He said he’s watched the doomed slant from the 1-yard line “probably a hundred-plus times.”

“Now that you’ve studied it,” I asked, “did you do anything wrong on the play?”

“I think as a quarterback you want to find a way to win, however that may be,” Wilson said. “That’s what I did wrong. If I could have done one thing different, it would have been to score, to find a way to score.”

There’s enough blame to go around on the play: from the play-call, and not using the back with the hot hand, Marshawn Lynch, on a safer second-down call from the one; from the first receiver in the two-man stack to the right, Jermaine Kearse, not getting free of New England cornerback Brandon Browner so he could legally pick Malcolm Butler and leave the second man, Ricardo Lockette, free to catch the Super Bowl-winning touchdown; and to Wilson, because he threw it.

*• 'I WOULDN'T CHANGE IT':* Darrell Bevell made the Super Bowl play call that’s been second-guessed into oblivion. For the first time in detail, the Seattle coordinator discusses why the Seahawks chose to pass, what went wrong and how he handled the fallout

Wilson said it took about a week before he got over it. Since then, his off-season has been pretty much the same as his others work-wise—just a bit more spotlighted because he’s dating a celebrity. And he said he is convinced his approach wouldn’t have changed this off-season whether he’d completed that pass to his own man on Feb. 1 … or to Butler.

“My ring finger would probably be a little bit heavier,” he said, “but mentally, yeah, my approach would have to be the same.”

He went on. “Once I got back to work, you really realize it’s still no different. Every year the goal is, ‘Can you keep your mentality the same?’ No matter what the circumstances are, can you stay laser focused on the idea of what can you do for the next moment? That’s the trick. If you ask any great players—and I’ve had the fortune to be around a lot of great players—Derek Jeter to Michael Jordan to other quarterbacks who have played the game—one of the common things that I always heard from them is,Can you be consistent? On the field in your play and your approach to the practice and the games, and can you also be consistent in your mind? My mental coach, Trevor Moawad, has this idea: conscious competence. You already know what it takes. Just trust it … If you want to be great at something, yeah you can be talented but if you want to be consistently great at something, consistent to have the opportunity to get there over and over again, you’re going to have some bumps in the road. But there is only one option, and that is to put the work in every day. No matter how great the moment was before or how bad it was before, you can’t let it affect the next moment.

“Losing the Super Bowl is tough. But I have no complaints. I want to win every time I step on the field. I hate losing. But at all costs, if I can keep my mind focused on the good and moving forward, just like I did when we lost in Atlanta my rookie year, and then the next year we go to the Super Bowl, that’s the job.”

Seattle's quarterback coach, Carl Smith, and offensive coordinator Darrell Bevell both said Wilson’s the exact same guy this summer, post-contract and post-calamitous interception. Time will tell if it will have any long-term impact on him, but for now, Wilson, 42-14 in his first three remarkable years, walks and talks and practices like the same player he’s been since he walked on campus in May 2012.

* * *






*Tommy Lasorda and Jerry Jones (Mark J. Terrill/AP)*
*OXNARD, Calif. — The Lasorda Chronicles.*

When you go on the road to training camps, there are some days you know fun things might happen. On a trip to Cowboys camp, for instance. Last Tuesday, I walked into Cowboys PR VP Rich Dalrymple’s office at camp—a converted Marriott Residence Inn room, right by the practice fields—and who was sitting there chewing the fat with Dalrymple? Tommy Lasorda. I introduced myself, told him I’d covered some Reds in the early ’80s, knew John McNamara—and we were off to story land. A couple of minutes after I entered, in walked the man Lasorda had come to see: Cowboys coach Jason Garrett. The two struck up a friendship last year when Garrett sat in Lasorda’s box at a Dodgers game.

The conversation was so good I thought the best way to relay it was to give you a seat in one of the chairs in the room, across from Dalrymple’s desk, and let you just listen to Lasorda, 87, tell his tales. I’ve cleaned up some of the language, but to get the full Lasorda treatment, you’ve got to have some of the color and pageantry of his adjectives and nouns.

*Lasorda:*“When I met this guy [Garrett], I said, ‘What a f---ing nice guy he is. I said one thing, I don’t know anything about professional football, but I know one thing—he was walking that high wire for his job. And I could tell he’s a damn good coach. So I said I gotta go help that guy. I want to make sure that he keeps his job. I wanted to talk to the team, and so last year I did. I want these f---ers to win for him. I gave them a pretty good talk.”

*Garrett:*“He’s talked to a lot of teams. And every team he talks to wins.”

*King:*“What’d you tell them?”

*Lasorda:*“I said, ‘Do you want to win? I’ll tell you how to win. Every one of you guys get on one end of the f---ing rope and pull together. You play for the name on the front of your shirt, not for the name on the back. You’re one team!!’ And I said to ’em: ‘From this day until next year this same day, I will probably speak to a million people. And lemme tell you something. If you don’t get to the Super Bowl I will tell a million people how f---ing horse---- you are!’”

*Garrett:*“Did you come to the playoff game against Detroit?”

*Lasorda:*“I was there! And we should have won. What about that catch?”

*King:*“The Dez Bryant catch that wasn’t a catch?”

*Lasorda:*“That was the greatest catch I ever saw in my life, and they took it away from them. Otherwise they’d have been playing Seattle.”

*King:*“For the NFC Championship Game.”

*Lasorda:*“That’s right, yeah. We had it! The guy caught the ball! He’s got the ball! Wasn’t it the 1-yard line or something? What a f---ing joke that was. I was kicking everything around.”

*King:*“Wait a minute. You grew up in Norristown, Pa., an Eagles fan. How can you love the Cowboys?”

*Lasorda:*“You see, I have great friends. Andy Reid is a good friend of mine. The coach from the St. Louis Rams, Dick Vermeil, was a friend of mine. Jeff Fisher, he’s a USC guy, the guy in Nashville, he’s a friend of mine. So Mike Scioscia came to me one day, digging at me, and said, ‘Hey Tommy, you ain’t worth s---. These coaches you say you’re close to, they don’t like you. Andy Reid and Vermeil and Fisher, those coaches don’t like you.’ I said, ‘Scioscia, you SOB, I’ll show you.’ I got Andy Reid on the phone. He was in a meeting, and he said, ‘Hey, I came out of a meeting! What do you want?’ And I said, Scioscia said you pull for the Angels.’ He said, ‘Tell Scioscia he’s full of s---.’ So then I called Fisher up and said, ‘Scioscia is saying you don’t like the Dodgers.’ And he said, ‘Tell him he’s full of s---.’ Scioscia got to me. Anyway, I got to meet this guy right here and then my heart went out to him. I just happened to take a liking to him, I liked the way he talked. And I wanted to try to do something for him. So I said, ‘Let me talk to that f---ing team.’ ”

*Garrett:*“You gotta tell these guys the Sandy Koufax story.”

*Lasorda:*“Okay anyway, Koufax. [In 1954 when I was a pitcher] I have a god---- good spring training with the Dodgers, trying to make the ball club. We go into Brooklyn to open the season, and I get a call from Buzzie Bavasi, the general manager, to come to his office. I walk in and he said, ‘Tommy, I’ve got a problem.’ I said, ‘What’s the matter Buzzie? One of your relatives sick?’ He said, ‘No, I have to send somebody out. I have to cut one guy out of this ball club, Tommy.’ I said, ‘You didn’t bring me in here to tell me that! No! I won 17 games in f---ing Triple-A last year! What do I have to do to show you I can pitch here? You’re going to keep Koufax over me? No!! He’s a f---ing guy who can’t throw a ball and hit a f---ing barn door! And you’re going to keep him over me?!’ He said, ‘Look Tommy, you’ve gotta go.’ So, I went. So like I say, it took the greatest left-handed pitcher in baseball to knock me off of that Brooklyn team. That was my claim to fame.”

*King:*“Seems like the rivalry is missing from baseball now. Football too. Guys are pretty friendly.”

*Dalrymple:*“Our guys pray with the other team on the field after the game.”

*Lasorda:*“If I saw my players ever talking to the other players, I would chew their ass out. Get the f--- off the field! Don’t talk to them SOBs! You might have to go break up a double play and knock him off a base, and you’re talking to him? They hug each other and everything now. I would never shake hands with the f---ing other team when they beat us. Why shake hands? We are trying to beat their ass, we ain’t shaking hands with the enemy!”

Club vice president Charlotte Anderson, daughter of Jerry Jones, walks in. Sees Lasorda.

*Anderson:*“How great for you to be here!”

*Lasorda:*“I feel like I belong here. I really do. [Looking at Garrett] I did one thing in my life that I am proud of. I got him a long contract.”

*Garrett:*“It worked. Tommy, compare the great guys. Was Ted Williams really the best?”

*Lasorda:*“Best hitter I ever saw, without a doubt. I’m pitching for Kansas City. We’re playing the Red Sox in KC, and Alex Kellner, a left-hander, is pitching for us. The count goes to 3-2 on Williams, and there comes a pitch and he takes it. Strike three. You never see that happen to Ted Williams. So we had a coach with us who was a coach for many years with Ted. This guy says, ‘That’s it. He’s finished.’ I said, ‘He probably thought the ball was outside.’ He said, ‘No, no, he would have let that ball go by if it was outside. It wasn’t outside.’ Anyway, same game Williams comes up, Kellner side-armed him again. Out in right field in KC, they had a fence and then a bank and then another high fence, and across the street was a house. Williams hit the f---ing house with that home run! So I guess Williams wasn’t finished after all.”

Then Garrett was off to practice. I was too. But about the time Lasorda tried to pick a fight with ump Harry Wendelstadt and Wendelstadt wouldn’t run Lasorda, well, don’t get Tommy started on that one …

* * *

*Welcome, Amy K. Nelson, to our team.*

I’m pleased to announce that we’re going to be doing more dedicated video stories at The MMQBthis season, self-contained pieces from all across the spectrum of football. When we decided this was something we wanted to do, I thought, “I wonder if we could get Amy K. Nelson to come work for us.” I really have admired her work, going back to the superb video piece she did for ESPN on baseball umpire Jim Joyce, who blew the Armando Galarraga perfect game in 2009 with a terrible call at first base, humbly admitted his error, and made amends with the forgiving Galarraga. Beautiful story. She was our first-round draft choice, and she has agreed to do some work for us this season. We’re thrilled to have her aboard.

Her first story will be on our site this week, fittingly with a Katrina theme in the 10th-anniversary week of the hurricane striking the Gulf Coast. Nelson, a freelance writer, photographer and video journalist living in New Orleans now, found a perfect story for us. It’s the story of high school football coach Cyril Crutchfield, who nearly drowned in his small-town Louisiana high school gym after misjudging the power of Katrina. In the days and years after the storm, Crutchfield helped rebuild his town and his team; two years after Katrina, Crutchfield and his players won the first of consecutive state championships. He had planned on retiring in the tiny fishing village, his hero status cemented. But a controversy in 2010 resulted in Crutchfield leaving and ended the feel-good story. A decade later, the town he left and the people who need him most are asking whether he can ever come back. I love the story, and when we put it up this week, I think you will too.

“Living in New Orleans the last nine months,” Nelson said Sunday, “the biggest misconception I've understood is that this city has rebounded back. That is so often, and for so many, not true. I've been curious about the space between—that space that exists when the Katrina redemption stories were cycled through, and then what happened in the years since? This story is a perfect example of that: What happened when the Hollywood sports story had a different ending, a second act? Ten years later, I wanted to know more about what happened when life went on after the story suddenly shifted for a coach and this small town he thought he'd spend the rest of his life in.”

I’m so glad Nelson chose to tell some stories for us. She worked for ESPN for seven years and later for SB Nation, where she produced and hosted her own sports documentary series. Please let us know what you think of her first story for us later this week.

*• Question or comment? *Email us at talkback@themmqb.com.  

* * *

*Quotes of the Week*
*I*

“It’s intoxicating. It’s a drug, a drug that gives you the most incredible feeling there is. Outside of sexual intercourse, there's probably nothing like it. But fun is the wrong word for it. I don't consider football fun. It's not like a water park, or a baseball game.”

—Former 49ers linebacker Chris Borland, on football, ina terrific longform storyon ESPN.com by Mark Fainaru-Wada and Steve Fainaru about the post-football life of Borland

The story is good because it describes the torment Borland feels about walking away from a sport he loves, and the legitimate question about whether people should play tackle football. Well worth your time.

*II*

“When you run the read option, you have to know the rules. If you want to run the read option with a starting quarterback that’s had two knee surgeries, that’s on you. It’s not my responsibility to update you on the rule. I could have hit him harder on that. I didn’t.”

—Ravens pass rusher Terrell Suggs, after hitting quarterback Sam Bradford in the left knee in Saturday night’s preseason game against the Eagles. The Eagles were ticked off because Bradford handed off on the play and thought Suggs, who was penalized for a late hit, took a cheap shot.

Whether Suggs had malice on the play, I don’t know. I don’t know why he would. But I don’t know how Suggs said he could have hit him harder. He lunged quite hard into Bradford’s knee.

*III*

“L-A-RAMS! L-A-RAMS! L-A-RAMS!”

—Thousands of fans chanting at a practice between the St. Louis Rams and Dallas Cowboys on Tuesday at the Cowboys’ training camp field in Oxnard, Calif.

What made the display interesting was that at least two-thirds of the fans on hand that day identified as Ram fans. You don't often see a road team in a practice or game setting dominate the local crowd, but that’s what the Rams fans did in Oxnard.

*IV*

“YouTube.”

—San Francisco GM Trent Baalke, asked how and where he scouted Australian Rugby League star Jarryd Haynes, who now has a legitimate chance to make the team after not playing football until this spring.

*V*

“This crew might need eight preseason games to get ready.”

—Arizona coach Bruce Arians, Saturday night, not enamored with the work of Walt Coleman’s eight-official crew at the Chargers-Cardinals game.

*Stats of the Week*
*I*

The Rams host Seattle on opening weekend. In the past three seasons, Seattle is 1-2 at the Edward Jones Dome and 41-12 in all other stadiums.

Perhaps more worrisome for this year’s offensive-line-challenged Seahawks: Russell Wilson’s been sacked at a rate of 2.4 times per game in his career. In his past two games at St. Louis, he’s been sacked 10 times.

*II*

In the past 22 months, Carson Palmer is 13-2 as a Cardinals starting quarterback.

*III*

In the past 22 years, the Bengals haven’t won a playoff game. They’re 0-6 (two Palmer losses, four Andy Dalton losses).

*IV*

MLB Payrolls We Have Loved Dept.:

Los Angeles Dodgers (14 games over .500) payroll: $298.5 million.

Combined payroll of Pittsburgh, Houston, Kansas City (61 over .500): $300.6 million.

*Scene of the Week*
This happened at Dallas camp, with the Cowboys’ first-team offense driving down the field against the St. Louis first-team defense. The two teams had been fighting for much of the past 20 minutes, and when Tony Romo came to the line of scrimmage, the Rams’ 3-yard line, another skirmish broke out on the adjacent field, all the way at the other end.

Ten of the Rams on defense, across from Romo, began running to join the fight. Romo looked around. It was 11 Cowboys against one Ram now. “If they want to fight,” Romo said later, “let ’em fight. We’re gonna score.” He handed the ball to a back (didn’t see which one) and Dallas, indeed, scored an 11-on-1 touchdown.

*Factoids of the Week That May Interest Only Me*
*I*

The Seattle Seahawks’ decidedly non-Legion of Boom-like first-unit nickel secondary in practice last Monday:

Left corner: Tye Smith, rookie fifth-round pick from Towson.
Right corner: Cary Williams, unrestricted free agent, last with Philadelphia.
Slot corner: Marcus Burley, acquired in trade with Indianapolis last year.
Free safety: Ronald Martin Jr., rookie from LSU.
Strong safety: Dion Bailey, undrafted second-year player from USC.

Richard Sherman: Seattle Seahawks' secondary will be great
The MMQB's Peter King caught up with Seahawks CB Richard Sherman in Renton, WA.
Where Are They Now from Super Bowl:

Left corner Richard Sherman (hip flexor) isn’t seriously hurt and should be fine for the start of the season.

Right corner Byron Maxwell signed a six-year, $63-million free-agent contract with Philadelphia.

Slot corner Jeremy Lane (torn ACL, broken arm) likely won’t play until at least October after his gruesome Super Bowl injuries on the same play.

Free safety Earl Thomas (torn labrum, left shoulder) is hoping to be ready to play opening day, but that’s no sure thing.

Strong safety Kam Chancellor (contract holdout) is nowhere in sight.

“We’ll be fine,” Richard Sherman said the other day.

We’ll see.

*II*

In case you’re wondering why Jerry Jones and the Dallas Cowboys will always have a training-camp presence in the Los Angeles area (their camp this summer is in Oxnard, an hour west of Hollywood), think of this one word: glitter. Jones loves being around the beautiful people—because they’re beautiful and because their presence shows the overarching popularity of the Cowboys. Here are a few of the bright lights who were around the team:

At Tuesday's practice: Actors Ty Burrell (of “Modern Family”) and Jamie Foxx; former Dodgers manager Tommy Lasorda; and former NFL great Rosey Grier.

At a Wednesday evening media party at glitzy Nobu, on the Pacific Coast Highway in Malibu: Vince Vaughn, Cindy Crawford, Al Michaels, Troy Aikman. Just outside the party, at a table eating dinner: John McEnroe and former NHL great Chris Chelios.

This was a couple of days after Denzel Washington watched practice from the sidelines.

*Mr. Starwood Preferred Member Travel Notes of the Week*
Two from Friday: I flew from Denver to San Jose early in the morning to see the Niners during the day, then flew later from San Jose to Phoenix.

On the morning flight, I sat next to a 20-ish woman with bright blue long cornrows and the large tattooed word “WATEVER” (spelled exactly that) on her forearm. She slept most of the way, her legs splayed into my space so I had to put my legs in the aisle for much of the flight. That was interesting.

On the later flight, a Japanese boy, about 5 or 6, sat in the middle seat of our row, with me on the aisle. He was exceedingly polite. He had to get up twice to use the restroom, and each time he said he was sorry. While seated, he devoured a large picture book about dinosaurs, and pulled out a folder of dinosaur drawings that I am assuming he made. Busy the entire flight, he nodded off maybe 15 minutes before landing in Phoenix, his sleeping head landing with a thud on my right upper arm. There it stayed until we landed. The kid was out cold. When we got to the gate, he was still on my arm, and I gently got up and lifted the arm rest … and he just lay down on my seat for a couple of minutes until his dad woke him up. Really a cute kid and a cute airplane moment.

*Tweets of the Week*
*I*

*II*

*III*

I always pictured Philbin as more of an “Amy” guy. No?

*IV*

Love Andy Benoit’s observational Tweets.

*V*

The Astros shortstop was commenting how small he felt (a la 5-7 shortstop Jose Altuve) while visiting the city’s NFL team.

*VI*

The Baltimore Ravens guard is a mathematician and Penn State adjunct research assistant in math.

*Ten Things I Think I Think*
1. I think if you wanted to tell me that San Diego pass-rusher Melvin Ingram will lead the NFL in sacks this year, I would not argue with you. What a get-off—as coaches say—Ingram has. He showed it Saturday night with two sacks early against Arizona. Ingram’s had a star-crossed injury history since being the Chargers’ top pick in 2012, missing 19 games, but he looked like Justin Houston around the edge on one sack Saturday night.





*Robert Griffin III (Matt Hazlett/Getty Images)*
2. I think it feels very much like you can see the end for Robert Griffin III in Washington. It started last year, with the blunt criticism of Griffin from his head coach, and it continues with subpar play this summer, and another mini-controversy last week, when he said he thought he was the best quarterback in the NFL. Which would be hilarious if it wasn’t so ridiculous. Then, former Washington return man Brian Mitchell, now with CSN Mid-Atlantic, went off in an epic rant addressed to Griffin. “You need to shut the hell up and start playing football,” Mitchell said on air, via Pro Football Talk. “That will make you important. Win football games in this city, and you would have this city at the palm of your hands. You had it, and you’re starting to lose it because you talk. And there a lot of people that were supporting him that are now starting to turn their back, because they see a guy who seems to be so full of himself and not doing what he’s supposed to be doing. You came here to be a football player, not a damn philosopher.” Mitchell capped it by saying the team has enabled Griffin too much, and not told him the harsh truth when he needs to hear it: “He does a lot of stupid stuff, and it’s about time he hears it instead of people kissing his tail all the damn time.” It’s compounded by the fact that Colt McCoy has had a good camp and is highly respected by the coaching staff. Especially after Griffin was knocked out of the team’s second preseason game. Seems like this has been said a lot, at the beginning of many weeks in the past year, but this is a big week for Griffin’s immediate and long-term future in Washington. (Photo Gallery: RG III's House of Pain.)

3. I think you’re owed an explanation from me, in the wake of Ben Volin of the Boston Globe writing Sunday that it wasn’t just Chris Mortensen who got a bum steer from someone in the NFL about the deflated footballs in the AFC title game. Volin said it was me, too. I reported after Mortensen’s story that 11 of the 12 footballs were at least two pounds per square inch under the minimum limit of 12.5 psi when tested by the league at halftime. I reported that I’d heard “reliably” that the story of the footballs being at least two psi under the minimum limit was correct. As I said on Twitter on Sunday, I believe the person who told me this believed the story was accurate when, obviously, it clearly was not. So, were we used by someone to get a storyline out in public? Maybe … but the reason I’m skeptical about this is because with the knowledge that there would be a full investigation and clearly the air pressure in the footballs would be publicized at some point, the league would look stupid for putting out false information that would eventually come back to embarrass it. Clearly, this story, along with the Ray Rice story from last fall, has made me question sources and sourcing in general, and in a story as inflammatory as this one, you can’t just take the story of a person whose word you trust as gospel. It’s my error. I need to be better than that. Readers, and the Patriots, deserve better than that.

4. I think no player had as disturbing a weekend as kicker Blair Walsh of the Vikings. Walsh, one of the best young kickers in the game, hasn’t had a good summer, but that rose to new heights against the Raiders at home. He missed an extra point and all three field-goal tries he had. So he missed 33-, 35-, 38- and 49-yard kicks (the 33-yarder being the length of the extra point now). Imagine missing three kicks between 30 and 39 yards in a game. That matches Walsh’s total misses between 30 and 39 yards in his three-year career. The Vikings are trying not to show their concern, but the guy has missed five kicks in two preseason games now. Keep an eye on that story.

5. I think Marcell Dareus is a top-10 NFL defensive tackle. Ndamukong Suh he’s not. If the Bills offered Dareus $15 million a year, as was reported over the weekend, and he turned it down because he wants Suh money, my feeling is he’s misreading the market. J.J. Watt, far and away the best defensive player in football (better than Suh), signed for $16.67 million a year last year; Suh signed a deal averaging $19 million this year. It’s fair that Dareus is the third-highest paid defensive lineman, but there’d be no way in a responsible salary structure that I’d pay him more than Watt. Never mind that he’s twice been disciplined for being late to team activities, and was cited for drag-racing in Buffalo and suspended for a game because of it. Dareus has a case for a rich contract, but not richer than Watt’s.

*• PERCY HARVIN'S LATEST CHANCE:*Now on his fourth team in four years, the explosive but problem-plagued talent tries to reinvent himself with the new-look Bills 

6. I think this is bad news for the future of Chris Cooley in Washington: New tight end Derek Carrier, acquired in trade with San Francisco on Friday, will be wearing number 47. For all either outside the Beltway or just casual fans of tight-end numbers in recent NFL seasons, that was Cooley’s number. He wants to play again, badly, and his old team sent him a message with that news Saturday.

7. I think this was a first: I interviewed Tony Romo the other night at Cowboys camp, and he brought his own soundtrack: a boom box with Bruce Springsteen playing at a moderate volume. During our chat, he interrupted his football chatter when “Wrecking Ball” came on.

*Romo:*“Do you know this song?”

*Me:*“Yeah. The old Giants Stadium song. Saw him play this at the Meadowlands.”

*Romo:*“I love this song.” (Singing)Through the mud and the beer, the blood and the cheers …  I’ve seen champions come and go.

*Me:*“It’s funny—he’s not a sports fan really, but he’s written a lot about the Giants. He kind of likes the Giants.”

*Romo:*“That’s cool. We’ll forgive him for that.” (More singing)

*Me:*“How many times have you seen him?”

*Romo:*(chagrined look) “One.”

*Me:*“Come on! You gotta go again!”

*Romo:*“I know, I know.”

8. I think this falls into the category of Far Be It From Me To Tell a Team Its Business, but if I were the 49ers, with all the turf problems they’ve had at Levi’s Stadium, I wouldn’t be having Taylor Swift doing two shows in the preseason (Aug. 14 and 15) at the stadium, necessitating a new turf installation for the first preseason home game Aug. 23, and I wouldn’t have Luke Bryan and Florida Georgia Line doing a show Aug. 29 inside the stadium, five nights before the second home preseason game Sept. 3. The Niners and the city of Santa Clara have an understanding that revenue-producing events like the mega-popular concerts will be sought for the stadium. That makes business sense. But there ought to be a line of demarcation. Something like: All concerts should be scheduled between March 1 and Aug. 10. After that, it’s got to be all football. Particularly in a year such as this one—with Super Bowl 50 to be played in February—the turf inside Levi’s Stadium should be priority one, two and three when scheduling events at the stadium. The reputation of the turf around the league right now is brutal. Cowboys coach Jason Garrett said this three days before Sunday’s game at the stadium between the Cowboys and Niners: “I’m confident that the league will make sure that field is safe for everybody to play or we won’t play the game.” Yikes.

9. I think the Cowboys deserve credit for recruiting La’el Collins hard and signing him as a rookie free-agent after the draft … but 31 other teams deserve blame for not using a sixth- or seventh-round pick to take him on draft day. Pro Football Focusnamed him the top-rated rookie of the first full weekend of the preseason, and people in camp told me last week he’s been terrific in all phases with the second unit. I don’t expect him to stay second-team for the season.

Fantasy Check: Training Camp Week 4
The MMQB's Peter King shares his fantasy football advice on Sam Bradford, Russell Wilson and the Rams' running game.
10. I think these are my non-football thoughts of the week:

a. Out here in training-camp land, where I don’t turn on the TV, I noticed the “STOCKS PLUMMET” headline in Saturday’s New York Times,and immediately went to examine the Friday night NFL game summaries. It’s that time of year, the time when real life gets suspended for a while.

b. I think having a The MMQB-stylesite for covering the 2016 election would be an awful lot of fun right now. I think I’d have Klemko writing a daily Trump story, and Vrentas doing a what’s-wrong-with-Hillary’s-campaign takeout right about now.

c.Really good storyby Sal Maiorana of the Rochester Democrat and Chronicleabout little-known Bills co-owner Kim Pegula, who was abandoned by her birth parents in Seoul at age 5, adopted by a New York couple and raised in upstate New York.

d. One more year, Vin Scully. Please.

e. In the midst of this bizarro-world bad Red Sox season, I note that, in the span of eight-and-a-third innings last week, Boston got 25 hits and 18 runs off King Felix and Johnny Cueto.

f. You just can’t predict baseball, Suzyn. You really can’t.

g. Not saying Dave Dombrowski wasn’t a good hire by the Red Sox. But just for the record: Boston made a change because the current franchise architect spent huge money on players (Sandoval, Porcello, Hanley) who are not huge-money players. And the franchise now has hired an architect who spent huge money on players (other than Miguel Cabrera and maybe Victor Martinez) who didn’t produce enough to win big. What am I missing? I see the division titles, and it’s important to get in the derby every year, so maybe I’m being too hard on Dombrowski. But the Tigers are 12 over .500 since opening day 2014 (including the playoff three-game sweep last year by the Orioles). Going forward, I’d like Boston to be more of a farm-system team and less of a free-agent team. Too many Crawford/Hanley mistakes in big-money land.

h.Cool story, Tim Rohan, on Mets pitcher Jacob deGrom’s hair. Rohan consistently makes chicken salad from a tough beat to cover.

i. Congrats on the no-hitter, Mike Fiers, and for surviving the long road to get there. Amazing to me that he threw 60 pitches in the first three innings of the game and survived to pitch nine.

j. Coffeenerdness: This was a first, driving from the airport in Denver to the Broncos’ practice facility last Thursday: a standalone drive-through Starbucks. No store. Just a skinny little drive-through, on the southeast side of town. No idea such a place existed. Some of their stores could take a lesson from said drive-through: From time of order (three drinks) to pickup of drinks: less than 90 seconds.

k. Beernerdness: Lucky to take a break Thursday night for a couple of beers at a place near Coors Field. Great Colorado brew selection. Tried tastes of several, and went with my old favorite: Avery White Rascal (Avery Brewing Company, Boulder, Colo.).

l. Took Greg Bishop of SIto Coors Field for his first trip there on a lovely night for baseball (Nats/Scherzer-Rockies) Thursday. Good to be joined by one of America’s bright young sportswriting lights, Tim Rohan of the New York Times.Coors has one of the best concession stands in all of sports: a salad bar on the lower concourse between first base and right field. Romaine, cucumber, cherry tomatoes, red onion, with balsamic vinaigrette, topped with chicken, for about $8.

m. Uh, no line in the sixth inning Thursday night. There should have been.

n. Ed Werder hasthe best avataron Twitter.

o. Kudos to the following for recent charitable works:

• Radio station WEEI in Boston, and cable-sports giant NESN, for their Jimmy Fund Radio/TV Telethon to raise money to fight cancer in children. They raised $3,351,928. An excellent cause, of course. Kudos to all thoughtful and generous enough to help.

• To Peyton Manning, for founding the Chattanooga Heroes Fund, to raise money for the children and families of the five murdered soldiers in that Tennessee city. Manning has a home there, and he and his family were there around the time of the shootings of the five enlisted men. The fund has already raised substantial money for the seven children and families, and the work is not done.

• To Steve Gleason and the siteEvacuteer, the New Orleans-based group that mobilizes, recruits and trains volunteers to move the populace when the region is threatened by a hurricane. As the Katrina anniversary moves closer, such a body is important, and Gleason, who suffers from ALS, wrote a letter to help Evacuteer raise money. “Like this city’s levees in 2005, my invincible body has failed me, but like the residents of a city built 5 feet below sea level, I choose to be an idealist,” Gleason wrote. “We simply must be steadfast, maniacal idealists. When the world sees tragedy, idealists see opportunity.”

*• STEVE GLEASON GOES DEEP:*The Saints hero, now battling ALS on all fronts, opens up about football’s place in his life and whether he wants his son to play the game

p. Last note, speaking of interesting things for good causes: On Sept. 2 from 7:30 to 9:30 p.m. at the Harpoon Brewery in Boston, I’ll be previewing the NFL season with a panel of NFL authorities: former Patriots tackle and all-around bon vivantMatt Light, Greg Bedard of Sports Illustrated,Ron Borges of the Boston Herald,Albert Breer of NFL Network and NFL.com, and Ben Volin of the Boston Globe.For $50, you’ll be the first to taste Harpoon’s new brew and one very near and dear to me, The MMQB Saison; and you’ll get two glasses of any Harpoon beer, an etched commemorative glass, and a Harpoon pretzel. Our friends at Bose have donated a new sound system that we’ll raffle off, so thanks so much to Bose. The evening will benefit a brain tumor charity, the Center for Neuro-Oncology at the Dana Farber Cancer Institute. We’re going to have a great night, and I hope you can join us in Boston. By the way, if you’ve not been to the new Harpoon brew pub, you’ll love it. Great scene and great feel to it. Tickets are limited,so reserve yours now.

*The Adieu Haiku*
So L.A. beckons.
My best guess: Rams in ’16,
Chargers close behind.

*• Question or comment? *Email us at talkback@themmqb.com. 

*More from The MMQB*



MON AUG. 31, 2015
CONCUSSION Exclusive Trailer



MON AUG. 31, 2015
What I Learned this Summer
*SUBSCRIBE TO OUR NEWSLETTER*
Get the latest news and updates to your inbox!
656
@SI_PeterKingMore Articles
*MMQB Tweets*
KING’S MMQB
*BOWMAN, MANNING, MORE*
10 THINGS
*THE EAGLES’ ROSTER OVERHAUL*
LISTEN
*NEW MMQB PODCAST*
KING'S MAIL
*SAINTS AND THE STORM*
TOUR BLOG
*BENGALS CAMP REPORT *
WATCH
*KING ON THE CARDINALS*
*Related Articles*
THU AUG. 27, 2015
*Hungry Cats*



FRI AUG. 21, 2015
*New York Jets Training Camp Report*



FRI AUG. 21, 2015
*Chiefs Getting Wide Right*



FRI AUG. 21, 2015
*Todd Bowles: ‘Nothing Surprises You’*


_


----------



## LA RAM FAN

_Regarding the NFL’s future in Los Angeles, one of the things several owners are very bullish on is how Rams owner Kroenke is throwing the league a low-cost life preserver for NFL Network, NFL.com and related NFL digital properties. There's an expansive plan for a new facility and multipurpose theater at the stadium complex in Inglewood that Kroenke is planning. NFL Network is currently crammed into its facility in nearby Culver City, and I talked to one owner who believes Kroenke’s multimillion-dollar savior plan for the network and the league’s digital enterprise will be a big factor in what the league decides to do with the Los Angeles market.

If the Rams are the choice of the owners, which is no sure thing but something I’m growing more to see is the preferred route, I could see them playing in Los Angeles next year and 2017 (and maybe ’18) while the stadium is built. As for the other two stadium-seekers in California, there’s growing sentiment that if the Spanos family can’t get the new stadium it badly wants in San Diego, the Chargers could be the second team in Inglewood. In that scenario, the Raiders would have to fend for themselves. But we’re still months away from a resolution, and that could change dramatically._

_Peter King's MMQB on NaVorro Bowman, Peyton Manning, Jordy Nelson | The MMQB with Peter King_


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams lead in votes over raiders overwhelmingly again.

NFL To LA: St. Louis Rams Remain Best Football Option For Los Angeles


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SD fans would not root for chargers in LA if moved and would not welcome raiders to SD.

Would you support the LA Chargers or the SD Raiders?

Despite Nixon's best efforts, sanity might still prevail in Missouri.

Another Missouri lawmaker opposes any state money for new St. Louis stadium : News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

(Dandy Don laughing)

"You ever seen a team go crazy and its fans? Look at 'em!"

"They don't care for Dallas much here in Los Angeles".

December 15, 1980. Classic broadcast from first year in Anaheim on Monday Night Football. Rams beat Cowboys 38-14 in front of 65,154.

This is what Georgia and John slowly killed.

Just wait until the Rams are back on‪#‎MNF‬again from SoCal.


awesome 1980 LA Rams game against cowboys with rams in white jerseys and cowboys in dark blue.


st louis fan ready to become an LA fan.lol.

Do you live in California and you are a... - I Love St.-Louis-Rams team | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

excellent non biased Rams article.

Rams Nearly A Lock To Return To Los Angeles


Team STL: Joe Buck returns to Twitter, immediately rips into St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke

fuck you joe buck.

Mr. Optimistic" Shane Gray is at it again! Still thinks Kroenke will gladly stay in St. Louis. Why don't we all give this idiot some facts in his comments section.

Task Force Gaining Ground in Quest to Keep Rams  > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams

Shane...my god...wake up man. What part of Kroenke's statement, "St. Louis doesn't work as Rams home" from the August meetings did you not understand? What makes anyone think the man would fork over $450 million of his own money to try and remedy that situation? A situation in which the Rams are the least valued team in the entire league? The fact that one of the major roadblocks for the Riverfront stadium has been cleared after the court ruling and yet you STILL have not heard anything from Kroenke should speak volumes to you. What in the world would make you think he would want to stay in St. Louis purely from a business perspective? Chasing bad money after worse. You act as if Kroenke would gladly hand over the money if he is forced to stay there. He doesn’t have to do squat, which is a scenario that you seem to keep ignoring time and time again. You may one day get that taxpayer funded Riverfront stadium, but the reality is, Kroenke’s Rams won’t be playing in it.

Please join me in requesting that FOX Sports drop Joe Buck from all national broadcasts. More and more he proves himself to be such a biased St. Louis-homer, he seems only capable of calling Cardinals baseball and maybe Blues hockey games. Thank you:

FOX Sports
10201 W. Pico Blvd #100, Los Angeles, CA 90064
Phone310) 369-6000


Mike Florio: Growing Sense That It Will Be Chargers, Rams That End Up In L.A., With Raiders Left Out


----------



## LA RAM FAN

amen to that.rams only to LA.no raiders or chargers.

Tyler Bearde - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

Lawmaker opposition casts doubt on new St. Louis stadium

more bad news in dogpatch USA.

St. Louis stadium plan faces new political opposition

hee hee.

Wow, the folks over at KTRISTL are going absolutely zombie on each other. They are at each others throats, but still manage to call us trolls. Thing is, some of them feel that this is over, while others believe that this just reaffirms their belief that the team will stay in St. Louis. Tonight, Fred Roggin played an audio clip of Mike Florio, who says that it is the Rams and Chargers in Inglewood. I hope this is it, I can't wait for our beloved RAMS to return and put that 50th year in the books. Great work to all of you who have spent so much of your time and efforts to make this once small glimmer of hope, a full fledged movement that has been tracking on National media outlets and sports shows from coast to coast. GO L.A. RAMS 2016!

https://www.facebook.com/losangelesrams/posts/10152960959195981?comment_tracking={"tn":"O"}


----------



## LA RAM FAN

good read.

I still say Spanos has ZERO intention of joining Rams in Inglewood. He would get DEMOLISHED and he knows it. His original hope may've been to go L.A. while the Rams always remained in St. Louis. He would've won over the L.A. market if L.A. was resigned that Rams were NEVER coming back. While also keeping a healthy amount of San Diego fans. Once Stan made his move, Deano moved onto Plan B, teaming with Raiders in Carson defeating Stan + keeping Rams out. Now thats out. Dean has NO intention of sharing with the Rams L.A. MONSTER, at this point, he's simply holding out for a portion of Stan's re-lo fee. Dean does'nt have the BALLS to compete w Rams in L.A.!!!

I hope your right. why would he want to always be second fiddle? and if the rams move next season won't they get that head start in LA? where would the chargers play the next two years? at the stub hub? again, second fiddle, the rose bowl? they said they don't want the NFL, stay in san diego? then move in with the rams later? again, second fiddle. he can't want that

L.A. would've only accepted Chargers if Rams werent comin back. With Rams back, Chargers are irrelevant in L.A. Gay-Boy Dean will Stay in S.D.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

FordEver Frank Jr. | Facebook

broadcast of rams gloom and doom in st lou.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

breaking news on Rams returning to LA.

FordEver Frank Jr. | Facebook

jim everetts take on rams return to LA.

Jim Everett

Frank sit down .. great listen seg 6

The Press Box 8/27/15 > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > The Press Box with Frank Cusumano presented by Lindenwood University - Weekdays from 10A-12P on CBS Sports 920

Look, everything that Fred Roggin has been telling us is now being said by the national media. And what that is, is the Rams and Chargers in Inglewood. Just like Roggin has said for the last several months. I've talked to a newsman who has been covering this in depth and he believes it will be the Rams in LA.

I would never go and read anything on Rams Talk on the STL Today site because most of those posters are pro-St Louis. We've all seen for our selves over the last 2 years the wild and crazy stuff people can dream up and say. Stick to those who have been giving it to you strait and you'll be fine. Consider the source when you read stuff and where you read it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

EXCELLENT OBJECTIVE ARTICLE.

Ranking The Raiders' Future Options And Forecasting The NFL's Los Angeles Moves - Mark Purdy


http://www.insidestl.com/…/a…/18787/The-Press-Box-82715.aspxFrank sit down .. great listen seg 6

Most realistic point made by a STL media type since this all started.

Wow. Great listen. Joe Straus does a good job of shooting down the St. Louis talking points. I especially liked this quote:

"Twenty years ago people had no compunction against Georgia Frontiere casting her eye East to bring the Rams to St. Louis and in an effort to do so cut a very iffy deal with the franchise in which they gave away the store. Now current ownership is raiding the store again and people seem to have an issue with it. I just kinda wonder where the consistency is."


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.insidestl.com/…/a…/18798/The-Press-Box-82815.aspxSeg 4- 12:00 mark. Hilarious!

Watch NFL Games | NFL Game Pass | NFL.com

double agent Leigh steeinberg.

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...m-in-2016-55-chance-chargers-raiders-relocate

hee hee.
Legislatures Confident in Stopping State Bonds for NFL Stadium

Look who owns the west coast.hee hee.

Rams fans... Tired of paying for NFL Sunday ticket to watch your favorite team? Get the Amazon fire stick loaded with Kodi Isengard 15.1, the latest software from Kodi. Allows you to watch all your team games including preseason. Also watch movies, other live sports like Baseball, hockey, NBA, college football, plus live UFC Pay per views, WWE pay per views, TV shows, music and more. $70 if you live local in the So cal area $80 shipped to anywhere you are thru PayPal.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

surprising which NFL team owns west coast.

Sports: Which Football Team Owns the West Coast?

empty like crazy.lol

Jamie Hodges - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

SUCH an abomination watching our Rams play in this Dark, Dank, Dungeon while wearing maybe the UGLIEST uniforms in the sport, while the Rams true History is playing in Bright, Brilliant, California Sunshine while wearing the best-looking uniforms in the sport. Please Stan, rertore our Great + Proud team to our True Destiny. A Large, Sunshiney Joyous Stadium while wearing Sharp, Beautiful uni's + Helmets that are the ENVY of the League.

amen to that.

Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - FordEver Frank Jr. | Facebook

Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams
hee hee.

Eric Bullard - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

EJD 1/3 full, counting Colts fans, for the game today.

Edit: 1/4? 1/5? Nice job, St Louis.

Been watching on my 10 foot satellite dish (colts feed)
EMPTY all game!
Andre Meerten - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

Stu Onzz - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


St. Louis excusing their poor showing at home tonight due to relocation talk. Here in San Diego there are lot of fans at Qualcomm for tonight's Chargers, Seahawks game.


37,460 empty seats is what it looks like. I see maybe 2000 to 2500 people in the dome. Crazy! Bring them home. LA RAMS!


Danny Rojas - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

Iam Mike S - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

Darren Smith - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy gold from joe buck.hee hee.

The apathy phase arrives for many in St. Louis


Trust Al Michaels? Mentioned NFL to LA Committee meeting in September and Special Owners Meeting in October. Furthermore, he said someone he knows that is very involved with the process advised him something will be done in October.

Cris Collinsworth spoke to Mark Davis. He said he is willing to stay in Oakland with $200 million G4 loan, $200 million in PSLs, and $100 million out of pocket if Oakland is willing to work with him. His intent is to stay in Oakland.

Plus....

Oakland fans, who have watched them in Oakland for 40+ years, are filling up their stadium for preseason games.

San Diego fans, who have watched them in Sam Diego for 50+ years, are filling up their stadium for preseason games.

We, the NFL community, and Stan know how Oxnard scrimmages went. Fans who watched the Rams play in LA for almost 50 years showed up and were seen and heard.

St. Louis? After 20 years, the worst turnout ever for a preseason game in the Dome on Saturday. 15-20k fans by some estimates.

Who is showing support for their team? Hmmmmm.........

FordEver Frank Jr. | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

priceless.

Harry Catub - Harry Catub's Photos | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Three fanbases demonstrated their support at home games for teams that are considering relocation. Here are the numbers:
SAN DIEGO - 58,556 (83% capacity)
OAKLAND - 50,500 (90% capacity)
ST. LOUIS - 37,460 (57% capacity)

One angle that is not being discussed much about SD is that the city needs a stadium for the SDSU Aztecs and college bowl games. If the city can get help from the NFL and the Chargers the city wins. I just wish the Carson problem would get exposed for what it is. Chargers seem to be playing hardball more than the Raiders. But Charger fans through ticket sales are making their voice heard.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gotta admit Bernie can get some big names on his show. Today's guest was SI's Peter King. Doesn't give good outlook for StL though....:

- states owners, following meeting in August, do not see long-term benefits of putting two failed stadium problems into one stadium in Carson as a save-all

- owners are liking Kroenke's approach of a campus not only for the Rams but more so for the league's home for its digital interests (internet and Network)

- bottom-lined Bernie that fairness usually doesn't happen in relocations and StL caused this by breaching it's contract with Stan.

I put this audio to footage from 2nd quarter Saturday. You can hear additional footage on ESPN 101 StL podcast but King only spoke of Rams with regards to forecast for season:


FordEver Frank Jr. | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fred roggin.

The Fred Roggin Show


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Strange how the Rams had around 1400 votes at 9:00 PM, Carson had 1100... now, at 11:00 PM, Carson now has 2757 votes... hmmmmmm

Shows how invalid Vinny's polls are.

And for the record, those who oppose us had a four-hour head start on this poll.


hee hee.
Kansas City state Sen. Ryan Silvey rips Gov. Jay Nixon’s St. Louis stadium funding plan


----------



## LA RAM FAN

37,460

Announced Attendance for the game tonight in St. Louis

For Reference:

San Diego: 58,507
Oakland: 50,801

I've said this before on here and I'll say it again. The City of St. Louis has nobody but themselves to blame. They are the ones who agreed to an awful lease agreement that gives the team free rent, stipulates the City is responsible for all upgrades and gives the team an easy out clause of the lease every 10 years. They shouldn't even remotely blame Stan for this, they should be blaming it on themselves for agreeing to that ridiculous lease they signed in the first place. It’s in the lease that the stadium would be in the top 25 percent of the league by 2015. They broke their promise to Stan, and now Stan is officially moving on. It's his right. It's like this in every business.
So is anyone (St. Louis for that matter) really surprised at what's happening?
St. Louis crazy enough to even agree on that lease from the start is truly comical. That was truly a stupid agreement the city of St. Louis signed. They must have thought the world was going to end with the Mayan Calendar.
The Rams moving back to LA will be the least surprising football story in recent history.

JoeStrauss: "St. Louis played a part in this the whole time...I just think there was a lack of urgency to come to grips with this situation and now they're acting like they're the victim with their back against the wall... The response now is to portray yourself in shades of victimhood... I just don't buy that whole narrative."

Fact is the St. Louis CVC rejected the Rams' plans to renovate the the dome for $700 million....this would've kept the Rams in St. Louis for years to come. This forced Kroenke's hand to look elsewhere and now at Louis is playing victim and scrambling to put together a one billion dollar stadium to save the Rams.

Strauss: St. Louis Shouldn't Play Victim in Relocation Saga > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams

st louis still doesnt get it.

New NFL stadium details revealed


http://bleacherreport.com/…/2469690-nfl-in-los-angeles-late…

Another guy who previously stated the Rams would stay in STL seems to have changed course...notice a trend here? By the way, I can't wait to hear the pinche crybabies turn on Cole and say he lacks credibility.

Ernie Ulloa - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

A few thoughts on all those empty seats at the Edward Jones Dome | St. Louis Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Of the six owners on the LA Opportunities Committee, two of them voted against the Rams' move to STL (Kraft & Richardson), the fathers of three others all voted against the move (Hunt, Rooney, Mara); one was not in the NFL at the time (McNair), but received the franchise that had originally been awarded to Los Angeles in the 1999 expansion...

Six Men Could Determine the Rams' Future - 101Sports.com

interesting.

NFL RUMORS: Oakland Raiders Relocation Bid Failing; Rams, Chargers Joint LA Move Gaining Momentum?

tom bateman speaks on the return of the Rams to LA.

#20 Bring back the Los Angeles Rams - Off The Top Sports Talk | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Could an anti-trust lawsuit force the Chargers to stay in San Diego?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

“Voters think that Kroenke’s gone,” Slay said in his City Hall office. “They feel like he’s made his decision and he is doing everything he can to go to California. I would be irresponsible as a mayor if we throw up our hands and said, ‘Well, guess he wants to go someplace else, I guess we’re just gonna sit here and let him go.’”

St. Louis Voters Rebel at Demand for ‘Ball Pork’ Stadium Subsidy


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kephart on Oakland Coliseum City: 'You Should Not Believe The Local Press'


Jim Thomas: "In terms of actual spectators watching in the dome, the Rams-Colts and Rams-Chiefs contests both drew maybe 25,000 fans in a building that seats 66,000... even if you combined the actual in-house crowd for both home preseason games, it wouldn’t fill the dome."
Anybody home? Not so far for Rams : Sports

ahh the days of innocence.

Jeff Bermont - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


cool story.

Just met a friendly 28-year-old who lives in St. Louis, at Disneyland. I'm wearing my Todd Gurley jersey and LA Rams cap. He talked about how St. Louis sports radio is all Cardinals, some Blues, and little Rams. He told me a nice story about when he was a kid, he was at that 1999 Vikings-Rams playoff game, he was going crazy and people were telling him to sit down! haha Him and his wife travel, he says there's not much to do in St. Louis. He was joking that his wife wants to move to California now, after this trip for them. He joked saying, "Enjoy the Rams next year." I told him to stick with them! Sad for him that he will lose his team, but he can relate with us. Good Dude!

Eric Geller - Mobile Uploads | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I have a feeling Stan wins out. He had a contractual agreement with StL. Worked with them on getting upgrades. Arbitrator ruled in favor of Rams. StL decided not to act in accordance of ruling Stan kept Goodell informed of his actions regarding LA.

Both Spanos and Davis (more the former than the latter) had a knee jerk reaction to HP announcement. SD did not fail to meet any contractual obligations to Spanos. I'm not saying that SD has not worked diligently to get something done but it seems they have done well for the Spanos family since they bought the team from Klein.
1·29 mins·Edited







Darren Smithfrank, you just brought up an excellent point that I completely missed. We all know the Chargers will lose current fan support by moving to Carson, but I forgot we had a perfect example right in front of us. LA Rams lost significant support just moving 35 miles down the road to Anaheim. How much support will the Chargers lose moving 120 miles up the state?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fred roggin.

The Fred Roggin Show


----------



## LA RAM FAN

.@SI_PeterKing: When the owners met in Chicago ...the one thing I heard that came out of there... is, "We cannot allow Los Angeles to be the repository to solve our problems in San Diego and Oakland..."

SI's Peter King talks NFL relocation and the St. Louis market - 101Sports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

cool pic of the bay area in CA.

NFL's Kickoff to 50 is Coming to San Francisco - Super Bowl 50


----------



## LA RAM FAN

What this writer fails to mention some of the reasons why ownership has stayed committed to Kansas City and why Chief fans have stayed loyal despite many bad years of losing. #1 Starting in the 1960"s when the Truman Sports Complex was planned the designers looked many years ahead and though what will still be good 100 years into the future. That is something St. Louis has never done examples being the cookie cutter Busch stadium, the Ed Jones Dome and the Riverboat Stadium being proposed now. Also the Truman Sports Complex has been paid for by Jackson County since day one and never big handouts from the State of Missouri like St. Louis has. # 2 example is when a lease is set to expire Jackson County has always stepped up to the plate and adressed the Stadium needs. In 2006 Jackson County approved major renevations with a public vote for both stadiums a full 9 years ahead of when the leases were set to expire in 2015. As we all know St. Louis choose to not address their stadium lease, waited until the last minute, made their owner an insulting offer, took him to court and lost in arbrtration. Following the loss in court the leaders in St. Louis still sat on their thumbs for 2 years, then it was not until Stan made City of Champions stadium public that St Louis came up with the Riverboat proposal. If I was a NFL owner I know which market I would be happier in. I am disapointed that the Star would print this. However knowing the writer is a former St Louis Dispatch hack I should expect nothing less. I would imagine Gregorian still get together once a week on Tuesday's with Bernie for cocktails and cookies.

ANY town can claim to be a great football town when the football is great. No one in St. Louis gave L.A. fans any benefit of the doubt when attendance was down due to the fact the team was being deliberately driven into the ground. So no pity for them now.

Oakland and San Diego haven't been all that good lately either, and are also threatening moves, but those cities' fans are coming out.


Let the Rams leave& woo the Jaguars…The expansion team that never was.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wow no wonder the cardinals left st louis.

Danny Yuang - Danny Yuang's Photos | Facebook

Race, Republicans and the Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

nope,not at all.

Rams say sign policy not a response to potential move

interesting old article.

Steelers owner expects NFL back in Los Angeles by 2016

bad for carson.lol

Does Carson&apos;s mayor, a leader in the city&apos;s NFL stadium push, live in Carson?


I can't believe Spanos is turning his back on this level of fan support. The Chargers have the least justification to move.

Chargers season tickets reach 7-year high


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL is feeling the pressure of coming up with an L.A. solution

Looks like chargers are gone from SD.

San Diego gives Chargers a Sept. 11 deadline to commit to staying


----------



## LA RAM FAN

He's a pinhead. 150k lined up on the 405 for football in LA last Saturday, which is about half the population of St Louis city. He really needs to stop talking, seeing as how it's his bread and butter, and the value is crashing with each statement.

Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - FordEver Frank Jr. | Facebook
interesting.

Rival developers have viewed Carson as an NFL stadium site in the past


Rams vs. Seattle: Plenty of good seats available : Sports


Adam Pendleton - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Relocating the Raiders to San Diego makes less sense than most other scenarios involving the pursuit of a new stadium in Southern California by the Rams, Raiders and Chargers.

The real goal in this high-stakes game is getting to the second-largest media market on the planet. Any NFL team playing in the rundown Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum is going to be worth at least $500 million more than the current value of the Raiders, Rams or Chargers, let alone one playing in a brand new stadium.

If the Raiders can’t get to Los Angeles, the only thing they stand to gain is a new stadium. San Diego would give them one, but at what cost? San Diego and the Raiders have been rivals since 1960, the fan base is not just going to get over 55 years of hatred overnight. Imagine attempting to market the Oakland Broncos.

Influential Chargers owner Alex Spanos also would fight this move. He wants out of San Diego but that does not mean he wants to give up all the Chargers fans. Without a replacement, the Chargers can move to Los Angeles and continue to be San Diego’s local team. The only other football in the area is at the collegiate level with San Diego State.

Raiders owner Mark Davis has been very direct in saying he will not entertain sharing Levi’s Stadium with the 49ers. That may be true now, while the opportunity for a shared stadium in Los Angeles exists, but, down the road, if the choices narrow to finding new fans in San Diego, continuing to play in the Oakland Coliseum or driving 40 minutes 10 times a year to play in new stadium, his mind may change.

http://raiderbeat.com/2015/09/the-san-diego-raiders/

As for right now the NFL will only allow a possible 2 teams in SoCal. So The Raiders, Rams, and Chargers all at once is not happening. The Chargers are already there and out of the other 2 teams the Rams got the Land in Inglewood along with money to market. Where does that leave the Raiders? To#StayInOakland!


Plus the Chargers own the rights to the LA market since they moved in the sixties
1·15 hrs






Darren ArataRaiders are the odd team out in the L.A. relocation process (no matter what is happening in Oakland). While we would all love to have a resolution up here in Oakland already, unfortunately, "it is what it is" at this point. In the least, we may have a bit more time to get something done.
100% non-starter and non-story. Fans in SD would never support the Raiders, Davis would be unconfortable trying to create their own niche in Chargers territory, and I guarantee 24 owners would not approve of this proposal. Some of these idiotic "journalists" (like Vinny Bonsignore) will throw any thpe of shit against the wall in the hopes that something will stick. Pure ridiculous bullshit.


Daily Bits: Rams Fans Aren't the Problem - 101Sports.com

damn looks like the chargers are gone.

Chargers closer to leaving San Diego as deadline passes


----------



## KissMy

Funny how I just bought a bunch of St. Louis Rams tickets for games in St. Louis!!! 

They are going to be a Great Team this year. Defiantly in the Playoffs.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

AmFoot gridiron in LA? The wait may soon be over


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this lady knows what she is talking about.

NFL: Which NFL team will move to Los Angeles? - Video - CBSSports.com

Study: Building New Stadium Is a Terrible Idea


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> Funny how I just bought a bunch of St. Louis Rams tickets for games in St. Louis!!!
> 
> They are going to be a Great Team this year. Defiantly in the Playoffs.



oh lookie,another troll who has reading comprehension problems.enjoy your LAST year in st louis disinfo agent.Look at my sig below.

see unlike you,I  can admit it when I am wrong,that I was off by one year.had you bothered to have been following the news coming out, the NFL is  serious about getting a team to LA NEXT year and the owners all like the Inglewood project with no support for carson at all.

even your  fellow troll pooper said a long time ago they would be back next year.  enjoy your tickets in that ghost town stadium with all those empty seats this sunday  because you will be about the only RAM fan there,

the few that do show up are always from the opposing team and  there is a 20% dropoff in season ticket sales.you are the only one there in st louis delusional who still thinks they are staying after this season.

enjoy the laugh while you can but i will have the LAST one on you when they are back NEXT year.

Now if something castophonic happens and they were not back next year which is what it would take for them NOW to NOT  be back,i would admit then they are never coming back but since you dont look at facts,you are not aware the NFL owners LOVE kroneke's plan.

st louis is no longer even talking about building a stadium to keep the Rams,they are talking about building one for an NFL TEAM.

even your OWN newspapers there  dont think they are going to be back again after this year as I shown throughout this whole thread.

so again,enjoy that game in that deserted  ghost town stadium this sunday.


these pics are proof positive that place is a ghostown.

Jamie Hodges - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


still clinging to your LEVERAGE theory that the Rams are going to stay after this season  I see.

Only problem with your LEVERAGE theory is at the owners meeting in chicago this past august,Kroneke spoke for the first time ever about inglewood with PASSION for it and even said st louis doesnt work for me as an NFL city.

sounds like the Rams have one foot out the door to me.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Let me guess? your excuse for all these empty seats seen in this link below  here for this preseason game against the colts is because it is preseason right? 


Jamie Hodges - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook



Problem with your theory is the Raiders and Chargers who are both a threat to leave their cities as well,their fans packed the place for both their preseason games.

the chargers had an increase in ticket sales this year and the raiders just like last year,have sold out for every home game this year because unlike st louis,THEY care if their team leaves and have passionate fans,

Here is still MORE proof i am not making things up that nobody in st louis other than you, cares about the Rams leaving unlike oakland and san diego does with their teams.

A few thoughts on all those empty seats at the Edward Jones Dome | St. Louis Rams


stan as you like to say is just doing this for LEVERAGE though and is going to stay.

also funny you think they will be a great team when they havent even won ONE preseason game so far.

Now I hope you are right actually because that would be great next year when they come to LA and they happen to be a great team as you believe and were a playoff team the year before.

oh and just so you know, I am actually HAPPY that i was off by one year about them leaving,that they are staying one more season because I will be at that game as well in DOGPATCH USA for the Rams last season in st louis to harrass pete carrol for taking a payoff to throw the superbowl against the cheatriots

I will have no problem getting good seats thats for sure.

If they were back in LA this year,i wouldnt be able to harras carrol because they will support their team when they are back and i would not get a good seat.lol

the only reason he did not move the team to LA this year like everyone in the NFL was expecting is word around town is he put it off for one more year so Spanos and Davis could use LA as leverage for new stadiums in san doego and in oakland.

Had kroneke made the move this year,they would have lost the leverage card. Inglewood mayor James Butts had a welcome home speech all prepared to go and everything.

I never imagined Kronke would put it off for one more season because this is indeed going to be a lameduck season for them playing inside a ghost town where nobody in the city will go out and support the team other than you.

Well I guess Kroneke doesnt care about having a lameduck season by staying cause thats what he will get.Lameduck to spell it out for you means-having nobody in the place cheer them on.

I guess Kroneke being the billionaire he is doesnt care  having one lameduck season since he will get all that money lost, back next year by tripling the value of the team in a large media market and have sellout crowds there as well.lol.


----------



## KissMy

*St Louis Rams Attendance has been rising every year!*

St Louis Rams Attendance
Year:. Game../ Total....../ Capacity%
2010: 52,922 / 423,383 / 81.0%
2011: 56,394 / 451,153 / 86.3%
2012: 56,703 / 396,925 / 86.8%
2013: 56,957 / 455,657 / 87.2%
2014: 57,018 / 456,146 / 86.4% Added Seating Capacity


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> *St Louis Rams Attendance has been rising every year!*
> 
> St Louis Rams Attendance
> Year:. Game../ Total....../ Capacity%
> 2010: 52,922 / 423,383 / 81.0%
> 2011: 56,394 / 451,153 / 86.3%
> 2012: 56,703 / 396,925 / 86.8%
> 2013: 56,957 / 455,657 / 87.2%
> 2014: 57,018 / 456,146 / 86.4% Added Seating Capacity




miserable fail, seriously give it up that you dont have horrible fan support in dogpatch USA.

pics dont lie,well you CAN fake photos but even your OWN NEWSPAPER printed the photo of the colts/rams game talking about all the empty seats.

you also fail to mention as well that tickets DISTRIBUTED "which means tickets bought which Kroneke does to avoid embarrassment to make it look like he has big numbers," tickets bought and distributed given away for free and the ACTUAL ATTENDANCE at the gates there, are two different completely different things.

nice try but miserable fail. you forgot to mention that steve young even exposed how empty that place is on a monday night football game last year with the niners when he was talking about kroneke possibly moving to LA this year saying just five minutes before the game-If he did move to LA,i would not blame him.I look around here in this stadium and all i see is empty seats.

you forget as well that I watched some of their games there last year and saw all those empty seats everywhere.

tickets bought by knoneke and actual butts in the seats are two entirely two different things.

and for my first and only time ever,I am going to an NFL football game in st louis  this sunday to watch that game where that phony fraud team plays  just for the sole purpose of entertainment of seeing all those empty seats everywhere.



the few people that DO show up for those games,the majority  are ALWAYS  from the OPPOSING TEAM.


nice try but miserable fail.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oh something else that the Rams are as good as gone after this season.

AGAIN this past august all the owners meant  in chicago solely to discuss an NFL team in LA next year.

They initially were gung ho coming in over the chargers going there next year as the one team in the beginning but they were not impressed with carson at all but LOVED Inglewood.

that alone with the fact the NFL spoke to the dodgers,angels,USC and UCLA about using their facilitys for next year so they could play there a couple years before a new stadium is built and everyone of them EXCEPT USC bowed out and said no to the NFL.

USC said they will allow ONE TEAM to use it next year and that they WONT let the Raiders use it.they dont want them there.lol

that just leaves the chargers and rams to choose from.the athletic director there is former Rams quarterback Pat Haden,gee I wonder which team he will choose..


there is the fact that your own Jim Thomas of the st louis post dispatch wrote that ever since the Rams moved to st louis that he has gone to every home game there never missing one and that the pre season games against the chiefs and colts was EASILY the smallest crowds he had ever seen before including all preseason games in the past.

stank louis is so desperate to get butts in the seats there they are GIVING away free tickets at wendys there as you well know and the tickets are as cheap as six bucks.that reeks of desperation. tickets were even more expensive than that  when they were in LA back in the 60's than they are now in dogpatch USA.


----------



## KissMy

St Louis should be praised for supporting a shitty team that went 1-15 on 2009 & 2-14 in 2011.

*Raiders Will Reduce Seating Capacity To The NFL's Smallest In Attempt To Avoid TV Blackouts*

California has lousy attendance. They are pathetic!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Oh something else that the Rams are as good as gone after this season.
> 
> AGAIN this past august all the owners meant  in chicago solely to discuss an NFL team in LA next year.
> 
> They initially were gung ho coming in over the chargers going there next year as the one team in the beginning but they were not impressed with carson at all but LOVED Inglewood.
> 
> that alone with the fact the NFL spoke to the dodgers,angels,USC and UCLA about using their facilitys for next year so they could play there a couple years before a new stadium is built and everyone of them EXCEPT USC bowed out and said no to the NFL.
> 
> USC said they will allow ONE TEAM to use it next year and that they WONT let the Raiders use it.they dont want them there.lol
> 
> that just leaves the chargers and rams to choose from.the athletic director there is former Rams quarterback Pat Haden,gee I wonder which team he will choose..
> 
> 
> there is the fact that your own Jim Thomas of the st louis post dispatch wrote that ever since the Rams moved to st louis that he has gone to every home game there never missing one and that the pre season games against the chiefs and colts was EASILY the smallest crowds he had ever seen before including all preseason games in the past.
> 
> stank louis is so desperate to get butts in the seats there they are GIVING away free tickets at wendys there as you well know and the tickets are as cheap as six bucks.that reeks of desperation. tickets were even more expensive than that  when they were in LA back in the 60's than they are now in dogpatch USA.




in commenting more on this,the NFL in fact stopped keeping track of actual tickets sold at the GATES at games several years ago. The actual tickets bought in stank louis,many by Kroneke,where the numbers they report to be of over 55,00 on the average for the games,the ACTUAL BUTTS in the seats are never more than 30,000 to 35,000 with about 25,000 of those fans being from the opposing team all the time.Its the only city where the opposing teams fans greatly outnumber the home fans every week.

The apathy phase arrives for many in St. Louis
On Saturday night, in what was both the preseason home opener for the Rams and the most important of the three meaningless exhibition games, the fans showed their current feelings — by not showing up.

Jim Thomas of the _St. Louis Post-Dispatch_ noted at Twitter that he’s been to every preseason game since the Rams moved from L.A. in 1995, and that Saturday night’s crowd for the game against the Colts was “easily the smallest crowd I’ve seen.” Thomas estimates that 25,000 people were present for the game; he also says that only 37,460 tickets were distributed for the contest.
The apathy phase arrives for many in St. Louis


Inside the Edward Jones Dome, the Rams announced that 37,616 tickets were distributed for the preseason finale. That's not a good number to begin with but there were far fewer in attendance. Many of the fans that did attend were wearing red and rooting for the Chiefs."




Anybody home? Not so far for Rams : Sports


Looks like a ghostown to me in that stadium from that pic on the left hand side in this article.hee hee

"Considering the horde of Chiefs fans who traveled across the state, and the thousands of empty crimson seats on Thursday night at the Edward Jones Dome, a sea of red more suited to Arrowhead Stadium became the backdrop for their game against the Rams."

Three fanbases demonstrated their support at home games for teams that are considering relocation. Here are the numbers:
SAN DIEGO - 58,556 (83% capacity)
OAKLAND - 50,500 (90% capacity)
ST. LOUIS - 37,460 (57% capacity)

37,460

Announced Attendance for the game tonight in St. Louis

For Reference:

San Diego: 58,507
Oakland: 50,801


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TOPS' crew shares their thoughts on which NFL team will be most likely to make the move to Los Angeles. Amy nailed it!

"I will say this, not the altogether surprise is if the league announces one team will relocate and that perhaps. That is the Rams. And that leaves the situation to see if San Diego or Oakland can work something out to put a second team within the Rams. I will also say this, here's what I know it won't happen. Now watch will happen. I do not believe the league will put the Rams and Raiders in Los Angeles and leave San Diego in its current market without a stadium solution in place. Because to put the Rams and Raiders in Los Angeles and leave San Diego in San Diego with no new stadium in site. Would doom the Chargers and the league won't do that to San Diego"

http://www.cbssports.com/…/which-nfl-team-will-move-to-los-…

Forever Oakland - "Stay in Oakland" Message Loud & Clear... | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I Like.

Bill Plaschke&apos;s wake-up call: Big weekend for L.A&apos;.s potential NFL teams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

he City of Oakland is determining with Alameda if the city should cover the infrastructure costs of the Coliseum area. The decision could be determined by theend of the month as sources were indicated. Raiders President Marc Badain is still in positive talks with Assistant City Developer Claudia Cappio on a new Raiders stadium. These coming days the City of Oakland are set to vote and move forward the ENA with Floyd Kephart. Claudia Cappio will set discussions at the upcoming October 6th National Football League conference in New York City.

The Warriors just unveiled a new animated video of the proposed Arena in San Francisco today. The proposal still needs to fight through UCSF medical center over parking congestion issues. If the Coliseum City proposal makes major steps in terms of negotiations until the end of the year. Warriors could be retained in Oakland.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams's Photos - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

Timeline Photos - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

Timeline Photos - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

Timeline Photos - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

Lisa Habbib

yowsa.hee hee.

Mobile Uploads - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

love prediction number 2.


10 bold predictions to kick off the 2015 NFL season

2.The Rams will finish their last season in st louis by going to the playoffs for the first time since 2004.They'll announce their move to Los Angeles shortly after.


I’ve been on and off the Rams hype plane so many times in recent years, I have jetlag. For the fourth straight season, the Rams start out with the youngest team in football, and for the fourth straight year, I love them. That’s OK. This is the year they put it all together. Lost in all the Sam Bradford love this summer was an awfully strong preseason from the guy St. Louis traded Bradford for: Nick Foles. Signed to a two-year extension a few weeks back, Foles completed 12 of 14 passes in his last two preseason starts, with the only two misses coming on a drop and a receiver falling down. St. Louis has quietly added pieces at every position, and when rookie running back Todd Gurley hits his stride in Week 4 or 5, the offense is going to be a far better unit than expected. I see a nine-win season for the Rams; enough to get them the second wild-card spot in the NFC. I also see them announcing a move to Los Angeles, once and for all, sometime in February.

a tale of two cities.

Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - FordEver Frank Jr. | Facebook

i love it.

Carson mayor under investigation for not filing disclosure reports with the state

Andre Jeanbart - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

San Diego scribes think the NFL Owners can actually stop the Rams from moving to LA next year (article is handicapping who would and wouldn't vote for the move) . .. . . .Yeah, keep dreaming guys_smile emoticonsmile emoticon_!!!!!!!!!!


Handicapping all 32 NFL owners for a Chargers move

gee you think vinnie?

This may be the last season LA is without an NFL team


----------



## LA RAM FAN

funny stuff.

Rams remind fans of Los Angeles with ad for 'official mover' in game program


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams Fans Gear Up for What Could Be Team's Final Season in St. Louis

Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams's Photos - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

Rams ‘official mover’ ad is too real


----------



## LA RAM FAN

@el_belson: "They had a sense of foreboding, partly because Mr. Kroenke, who rarely speaks in public, has done nothing to dispel the notion that he intends to move."

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/09/14/s...-louis-scrambles-to-hold-on-to-rams.html?_r=1

Stop listening to the Vinny's and others, the common narrative is way off, and I told this to Vinny and Sam who have been sharing their narrative thoughts with media conference calls and writing baseless stories.

The City of Los Angeles does not wanttwo teams in LA. They both disagreed with me stating I was way off and that's not true.

Part of the reason an additional meeting in LA was scheduled was for the NFL LA relocation committee and LA city leaders to discuss the relocation and other processes .. There's a coalition within the city of Los Angeles challenging the two team scenario proposal by the NFL to just have one team. The city leaders want the Rams back, by themselves!

awesome.


And why go right back to 2 teams when that was situation when teams bolted. Of course horrible ownership/leadership had plenty to do with that as well.#babysteps
6·Yesterday at 12:07am





Danny HernandezThat's what I told those guys, I said you are setting up a team to fail. The Rams have a 69 year fan base here, The Rams will succeed because of that. The other will be fighting to establish that..And it will be a huge problem because they'll want to relocate again.
The reality is and won't change, The Raiders are an after thought. Mind you if they were important as their NATION thinks they are, the NFL would be doing more for them. They aren't, Kroenke is one of the wealthiest league owners and has the money to back up his project, Spanos is widely respected in NFL circles .. The league A. Always follows the money and B. Takes care of their favorites, Spanos. The Raiders can have Ice Cube, Ice Water and Ice Tea followers.. The brand is damaged goods..

I've worked in this industry over 25 years, my godfather and cousin played for the Rams. Georgia had no business taking them out of LA, yet she did for a $29 million payoff.

The NFL is less inclined to work or include the Raiders in the relocation, because they offer ZERO to the move, no money, no brand ..Nada..

Raiders fans are stuck in the past. The franchise is irrelevant.. When was the last time they won a SB?

Policy's solution is only grabbing money and running .. Southern Cal does not need a 2nd banana. .. Same goes for the Chargers, they need to stay in SD ..

Los Angeles Rams are the only viable solution ..

If anyone thinks otherwise, they are clueless of the bigger picture.. The NFL wants to maximize LA's marketability to fatten their pockets. In doing that, deep pockets will have to be involved.. Hence: Kroenke!

Adam Pendleton the NFL would be wise to listen to LA, especially the fans, before moving two teams to the city. While the city can technically support two teams, of the ones offered, only the Rams has a solid fanbase and support. There is some supportfor the Raiders, but much less than the Rams have, and the Chargers have virtually no support in LA.

If the NFL wants two teams to succeed in LA, they will let the Rams move for 2016, then hold off and wait a decade or two until the league is ready to make a major expansion (such as the rumored International expansion Roger Goodell seems to favor), and add a team to the market then. Not by taking a team from a city that supports theirs (Oakland and SD have solid support), but through expansion. Give LA a fresh second team, one that can grow a fanbase organically, alongside the strong support the Rams enjoy.

That might not make CBS (or whoever ends up with the AFC TV contract next) happy, but it is the best option for the NFL overall.

There's no way TO keep the team. To think that the OWNERS will decide that a city can break a promise to an OWNER and the OWNER have no recourse in that is just plain silly. They can't rule against the Rams move without setting that precedent against THEMSELVES and that's not going to happen.

Simple terms: You make a promise to get a team to move there, you don't keep that promise, you don't keep that team. Done deal. Token offer for less than half of a rathole stadium doesn't make that go away.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

john gruden said on fred roggins show it is inevitable there will be at least one team in LA next year saying it will be the raiders and there is too much going on at hollywood park.how delusional.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Another national reporter on the Bernie show and more bad news for StL.

But here is what really has to hurt Bernie:

- Wyche works for the NFL

- Wyche is from StL but lives in LA. He was at Oxnard doing NFL Network coverage

- stated there will be a team in LA next season

- Wyche said the NFL and LA is not what it was in the 90's, hence the appetite statement with regards to the 'so much to do in LA' theory. He said there is no longer a 'go to games to be seen' mentality now in LA

- said league is not in favor of helping Raiders right now but wants to do right by Spanos. Sees Inglewood as possible way to get it done

- Bernie asked, taking off his StL cap and admitting Stan has money and plans for a beautiful complex in Inglewood, what could StL to keep Rams? Wyche let Bernie down easy by saying it is 'gonna be tough'. Said StL could hope for Carson to get done, but Wyche said there is such a groundswell of support for Inglewood. He added this is not hyperbole, basically alluding to his knowledge from working with the NFL.

Bernie wrapped up show on that.......probably went to go weep in a corner somewhere during station break.

Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - FordEver Frank Jr. | Facebook


Andre Jeanbart - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

cool idea.

Save Our Bolts - Mobile Uploads | Facebook


more great stuff.

Steve Wyche of the NFL Network discusses his article on the Rams and their future - 101Sports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

dan dierdorf on rams.

Dierdorf: St. Louis deserves to know fate of Rams - ESPN Video


Why Jerry Jones continues to support Rams owner's bid for Los Angeles - CBSSports.com


Stan Kroenke making headway with L.A. Rams&apos; fans

AmFoot gridiron in LA? The wait may soon be over


----------



## LA RAM FAN

very good article.

http://www.bizjournals.com/stlouis/...that-must-happen-for-the-rams-to-move-to.html


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dan Dierdorf: "...let's face reality, the stadium that Stan Kroenke has proposed to build in Los Angeles is nothing short of spectacular; and if he really wants to go, which apparently he does, can you really keep him from going?"

Dierdorf: St. Louis deserves to know fate of Rams - ESPN Video


----------



## LA RAM FAN

So a new stadium in San Diego would instantly increase the Chargers value to $1.725 billion, which would move them from 22nd in the league to 17th in the league and leapfrog the following clubs:

Source:How Much Would Chargers Be Worth if They Stay in SD?
Follow us:@nbcsandiego on Twitter|NBCSanDiego on Facebook

How Much Would Chargers Be Worth if They Stay in SD?

Diehard Sports Radio  Online Radio by Diehard Sports Radio


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com/…/guide-to-32-nfl-owne…/San Diego scribes think the NFL Owners can actually stop the Rams from moving to LA next year (article is handicapping who would and wouldn't vote for the move) . .. . . .Yeah, keep dreaming guys_._

_The St. Louis Rams are worth an estimated $930 million, making them the least valuable team in the NFL._

_Chargers miss San Diego's deadline for stadium deal

kroneke does not have to share with spanos.it is his stadium.he has the power._


----------



## LA RAM FAN

last season indeed.

This may be the last season LA is without an NFL team


hee hee.

Andre Jeanbart - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

empty end zone seats and seattle fans? hmm.

Genaro Miranda - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

Lame duck season.lol

Harry Catub - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

LOOK: Rams feature awkward moving company ad in Week 1 program

theres still hope.hee hee.

St. Louis Rams Threaten To Leave Town Unless Taxpayers Personally Build Stadium With Bare Hands


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hee hee.

Smallest home opener crowd in 20 years watches Rams win


Spanos is insane and in LA where I live I only know a handful of charger fans, that isn't going to fill up a stadium on Sunday. I believe a lot of people do not think the Chargers are the right team for LA and while the Chargers are in close proximityto LA it really feel NFL fans are not really attached to them here. There were only a handful of options after the Rams and Raiders left LA in 1995; 1: Expansion team with a fresh start which failed in 1999 or 2: bring back the team that was here for almost 50 years (The Rams). Nothing else really fits unless the Raiders came back to LA, but they already went home and they had their chance to stay; the Raiders unfortunately put a bad taste into a lot a LA civic leaders and citizens during their short stint here. If Spanos takes the team north it's over for nothing more than pure greed and he will fail. I think it would be asinine to put two teams in LA to begin with when one team needs to thrive first with generating marketing, sponsorship's, current and new generational fan bases by planting their mark on the city. 2 teams to fan bases is much more complex while trying to be successful in the teams real home market again.


I was at the Chargers game yesterday rooting for my team. Sold out crowd of 66,000 in attendance. The San Diego crowd was electric. I still don't know why the hell Spanos wants L.A. and if he honestly thinks Chargers fans in L.A. will fill up the stadium like S.D. does..

Jose Rubalcava | Facebook

video of chargers first home opener.


Stop complaining about why they are leaving! LA RAMS!!‪#‎bringbacktherams‬ amen.

Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - George Pimpo Montanchez | Facebook

I think it's funny how they brag about the 52k tickets DISTRIBUTED. There's a difference between actual attendance and distrubution


This corrupt Prick should'nt be allowed to work Ram games. He's the Ram hater who officiated our Super Bowl with New England and kept the flag in his pocket all day in the face of Patriot penalties. He had to be begged and persuaded to finally flag Mcginest for Holding Faulk on the play that would've ended game + put Pats up 24-3. Check out when it comes on again, how RELUCTANTLY + Pissed off he was in having to announce Holding on the Defense on that play after his Assistants demanded it. Anyway, he did our game yesterday + let Sherman get away with a blatant PI on Austin in End Zone. Its clear Triplette HATES the Rams for whatever reason and this Cocksucker should not be working our games.


Bill Plaschke&apos;s wake-up call: Big weekend for L.A&apos;.s potential NFL teams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

. a delay would give San Diego time to catch up to St. Louis in the stadium game in advance of a meeting with all 32 owners ... "

Catch up with St Louis ? St Louis has attempted to exploit tax dollars from the taxpayers in St Louis to build a new stadium that St Louis Ram fans may not necessarily want if the Rams aren't guaranteed in staying in St Louis . Judge Frawley's ruling will surely have repercussions from State officials.

San Diego has a pretty good new stadium plan in place . The extra time will give the San Diego new stadium task force time to place the new stadium financing on a ballot by November to allow the People in San Diego to vote on financing , and not a circuit court judge to demand it .

St Louis still doesn't have 100% of the land secured for a new stadium proposal at the North Riverfront site . If not , then why was it just posted a few days ago that the Regional Sports Authority voted unanimously to allow the use of eminent domain to acquired the remaining land for the new stadium site even if landowners don't want to sell ?

San Diego's new stadium proposal will be located adjacent to the Qualcomm Stadium because the Mission Valley location is the only cost effective location. The plan is based on city land that is valued at $180 million. The aggressive issue of eminent domain does not apply to the new stadium proposal in San Diego .

While Barnie says that the stadium issue in San Diego is complex , I don't see the complexity there . The land is secured , and the financing will be placed on a ballot for the citizens of San Diego to VOTE on whether or not they agree with the stadium plan .

If a new stadium issue was ever complex , just look at St Louis . Tax dollars being exploited from the taxpayers of St Louis whether or not if they want a new stadium . The RSA going about kicking doors in telling landowners at the North Riverfront stadium site to Sell , or else

And a new stadium task force that is attempting to build a new stadium out of this melee and not knowing if the Rams will occupy it , or another NFL franchise or anyone at all , at least in 2016 .

So write on Barnie , I need the laugh every few days . You bring to the Sports Media Outlets of America what Edsel brought to the American Automotive Industry .

Delay in STL Pitch to NFL Owners May Help - 101Sports.com

http://zonazealots.com/2015/09/14/nick-foles-future-nfl-quarterback-los-angeles-football/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bob Barnett - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

Just found these cleaning out garage. My GF's mom's Rams cocktail glasses from at least 30-40 years. Perfect quality. While drinking, you can see the Rams helmet through the booze. I figured one of you maniacs would like these more than an Ebayer. $50 OBO-I'm in Huntington Beach


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams' rise could be painful for St. Louis, fruitful for Los Angeles - NFL.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Making of Major League


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Andre Jeanbart - Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

The StL stadium is as dead as Carson...
yep.

Carson Clerk Jim Dear suspended from City Hall amid concerns he could ‘snap’
hee hee.

awesome.lol

Sam Farmer (LA Times) on CBS 5th quarter show: "NFL TV ratings in StL were the lowest in the league. Including lowest attendance" And this is against a team that almost won the Super Bowl last year! Don't give me "well last year in LA......" Georgia Efen-iere stripped the LA to garbage in 1994. You StL have minimum top 10 NFL contender Baseball town!

oh how nutty.
Rams aren't televised here so L.A dosen't want the Rams.

Media Views: Rams don't play on LA television : Entertainment

You ARE being critical. Give me a fucking break, Ed. This constant "Hey...I'm a nice guy...but I just need clarification..." thing of yours is getting pretty old. They mostly show regional teams. Why is this hard to understand? Why did only 35,000 people show up to the DOME??? With all the "buzz" of a new season, and the possibility that it might be StL's last chance to make a statement about their worthiness as an NFL town, you think that place would be packed. Rams fans in LA have been travelling to games, organizing viewing parties, holding rallies, forming booster clubs, and purchasing DirTV Sunday Ticket for 20 years. 20 YEARS! Questioning us, at this point, is a moot point. It's happening, and when the people on the fence, and kids who grew up without a team, realize this, like we did...it's going to be the biggest thing that has ever hit the NFL in ANY market. Now, don't worry. It's my job to be mean and tell you how it is. Now some of the guys on the page are ready to give you a nice, big hug and tell you what a cool, reasonable guy you are. Have a wonderful day!smile emoticon
LOL.

You're presenting "facts" and I'm presenting "feelings and opinions," huh? I see what you did there. Quite a juxtapose from reality you've got there. You guys in StL wouldn't be able to identify a FACT if it hit you in the kisser. You cling to rhetoric, hyperbole, delusion, editorializing, and borderline panic. Facts??? Wow. Thanks for my first true laugh of the daY.

The biggest fact we have here is that the Rams went from a profitable team in a large market, where solutions could have been found, but were not sought, to a largely bottom-of-the-barrel regional team. That dumbshit broad took a short-term payoff andtanked her team's long-term worth. Those are facts. Another fact: The current owner bought property in California in order to build a stadium. Your ilk supplied all the conspiracy theories such as: LEVERAGE, he's building it for another team, he's building the world's largest Walmart, he's buying the Raiders, he's buying the Broncos, it's going to be hit by a plane from LAX, he'll have the team taken from him, etc, etc, etc...I mean, wow. It's mind boggling that y'all think you're the ones presenting the FACTS. Fact #1: The owner of the Rams bought land in California to build a stadium. Anything you extrapolate from there is simply conjecture. Fact #2: NFL guidlines cannot legally hold him in a city he does not want to remain in. Fact #3: The single person with any real power in this scenario is Stan Kroenke. That's really all there is.

Debra, sure glad your on our side !!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I LOVE IT.LOL

Photos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams - Aaron Aj Goodson | Facebook

SPANOS DOES NOT WANT TO PARTNER WITH KRONEKE.

Armour: Unhappy with prospect of being jilted, NFL fans protest in seats

Kephart strikes out on Oakland Raiders stadium deal

SURE WHATEVER MATT ASS.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Albert Breer on Twitter

As for where things stand now, the Raiders/Chargers project in Carson is still in the design phase, while the Rams project in Inglewood is expected to have completed construction drawings in about six weeks, which would be the final step before putting a shovel in the ground.

One thing seems to be certain here: The owners aren't going to leave the Chargers stranded in Qualcomm Stadium (as presently constituted) at theend of all of this.

Dean Spanos easily has the most political capital of the three owners involved, and has garnered the most sympathy based on his own situation. He's made it clear the status quo is no longer acceptable. So when the dust settles and we know what the plan is for Los Angeles, it's a very good bet that the Chargers will either be one of the teams there or they'll have a stadium solution in San Diego.

So that means, if the league moves forward with the Rams' project in Inglewood, and if the building ultimately ends up housing two NFL teams (as many have speculated), the likelihood now is that that second team would be the Chargers, not the Raiders.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Armour: Unhappy with prospect of being jilted, NFL fans protest in seats

1) The NFL didn't want the Rams to move from LA to STL, and only stopped opposing the move under threat of a lawsuit.

2) The NFL desperately wants at least one team in LA, and especially wants that team to be owned by someone who can afford to be successful there.

3) The Rams finally have a real window of opportunity to leave STL, since the city broke the lease agreement, and the team no longer has any contractual reason to stay.

What does that all add up to? The Rams are the right team, with the right owner, at the right time. Let's face it, the NFL WANTS the Rams back in LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"St. Louis, where Rams owner Stan Kroenke is Public Enemy Nos. 1, 2 and 3, had the worst attendance of all 16 home games, in both sheer numbers and percentage. Attendance was 51,792, or 79% capacity, according to statistics compiled byESPN.com."

Armour: Unhappy with prospect of being jilted, NFL fans protest in seats


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stan Kroenke's Sports Portfolio Could Soon Be Worth $6 Billion

L.A. story: Football passions run high, even without a hometown pro team


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Done deal for carson vinnie? thats somewhat laughable when the land doesnt smell like toxic waste,then they may be close.

the chargers so called fight for a stadium in SD has been half assed at best.

SD honored lease terms,STL chose not to.situations not identical or comparable.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

There has never been a doubt that Rams owner Stan Kroenke would relocate to Los Angeles after the Inglewood City Council approved the Inglewood stadium plan . The Land , Financing and the Team are all in place .

What I still have a problem with is folks saying that Stan is said to take in either the Chargers or the Raiders . No ... not going to happen .

One doesn't invite the competition into his own backyard . People are so obstinate to beileve that just because the Inglewood stadium has two sets of locker rooms and office suites , then two teams are moving in . Stan may have another trick up his sleeve ?

The question was never that the NFL could move only one team to L.A., indefinitely , because early in this game Rams owner Stan Kroenke has strategically positioned himself into the Los Angeles Market by a purely Business like approach that has made itimpossible for the League to reject by accordance to the United States Federal Anti-Trust Laws , which the the rules of the feable NFL Constituion , Polices and By-Laws which all 32 NFL franchise owners have made allegiance to are worthless.

Forget everything that the media and the NFL has slunged at us for the last 9 months . The Chargers , Raiders , a Carson stadium proposal , a North Riverfront stadium proposal , a Oakland stadium proposal , a San Diego stadium proposal ... It really comes back down to Square One when Rams owner Stan Kroenke has made it a one team move to Los Angeles since Jan 2015 .

delusional except for this-
"Kroenke could move anyway and put the league, which seems to lose every time in is forced to assert its authority in court, in a very bad and embarrassing spot.

Will the NFL owners have the guts to stand up to Kroenke for the sake of upholding their principles? I doubt it."

Read more here:
The easiest solution to the Rams question


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yeah baby.

Andre Jeanbart - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook

Terry Bradshaw Hears Rams '100 Percent Gone' > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > CBS Sports 920 Feature Interviews


Adam Pendleton - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

River of denial.lol

St. Louis Mayor Slay: Progress of Riverfront Stadium Project 'Turning Heads' > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > CBS Sports 920 Feature Interviews

August 10th, shares his vision with the NFL on what he intends to build on the property...

July 2015 -Purchases land in Calabasas Ca to build a mega sports training facility..

August 2015- Closes on purchased land in Calabasas Ca.

September 2015- Agreement in place to play the 2016,17, maybe 2018 season at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum!

September 2015 - Attorney's preparing relocation and logistical plan outside of St Louis..

St Louis is DONE!!

yep thats why its a river of denial in st lou.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RAMS TO LA TERRY BRADSHAW.DONE DEAL.

Terry Bradshaw Hears Rams '100 Percent Gone' > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > CBS Sports 920 Feature Interviews

Just saw Terry Bradshaw told CBS radio in St. Louis, Rams are 100% gone. All the Fox guys are hearing it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

excellent article.Rams to LA,chargers stay in SD.

REPORT: NFL might only move one team to Los Angeles

hee hee.
Andre Jeanbart - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

[URL='http://www.sportsbusinessdaily.com/Daily/Issues/2015/09/24/Leagues-and-Governing-Bodies/NFL-LA.aspx']http://www.sportsbusinessdaily.com/…/Leagues-an…/NFL-LA.aspxCan the league really tell where the Rams/Chargers/Raiders can go? Kroenke (rams) has the cash to tell Goddell & Co. 'Blow me Im moving to LA' while Spanos (Chargers) still foolishly believes that the NFL can keep the Rams out of LA . . . Davis (Raiders) at this point may as well give up on moving to LA . . . Why not a move to Sacramento ? ? ? ?

Loneliest+Number%3f+NFL+Reportedly+Wants+Only+One+Team+Relocating+To+L.A.+Market[/URL]


----------



## LA RAM FAN

excellent article on chargers having to stay in SD.

Chargers May Be in Violation of Their Stadium Lease


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Neither project for NFL team in LA has enough league votes to make move - CBSSports.com

This article seems to be another reminder that the NFL is throwing out there to show that the League still will have the final word of the Los Angeles relocation .

Why would Commissioner Goodell and NFL V.P. Eric Grubman and his Committee On Los Angeles Opportunities state earlier this year that they would most likely move up the timeline for teams filing for relocation which is currently between Jan 1 to Feb 15 to the ending of this year , and then continue to pospone the decision ?

The NFL has had a major problem brewing since the beginning of 2015 with not only Rams owner Stan Kroenke and his potential ' rouge ' move to construct a $1.86 billion , 80,000 seat stadium in Inglewood and move his Rams from St Louis , with little or no imput from Kroenke to the League , but also with the ' leverage ' game being dragged out by Spanos and the Chargers and a last ditch effort by Davis and the Raiders to remain in their current cities.

The NFL's postponements for teams filing for relocation this Fall could be a strategy that will allow more time for new stadium proposals in San Diego and Oakland to develop their proposals into something definite and tangible that would eliminate the bulk of the burden of a three-team-relocation frenzy to a manageable one , Kroenke in Inglewood .

The city of San Diego has a sensible new stadium proposal on the table , and the extra time needed to place the financing plan on a November ballot for the citizens to vote on , but Spanos in my opinion wants more then what is being presented to him by the City of San Diego Citizens Task Force .

The city of Oakland is struggling to come up with any new stadium proposal . Mark Davis and the Raiders are broke , in NFL terms of value . Ranked 32nd in the NFL's franchise's worth , Davis will either have to remain at the c or sell the Raiders for the better of the team , and the city of Oakland.


The city of Carson will be , or should be tied up with environmental health and safety reports for at least the next 12 months at the new stadium site . Toxic waste clean-up at the old landfill is still ongoing , so there's no possible way a proposed stadium could begin construction , if it ever was meant to be , by the end of 2015 . If the Carson proposal doesn't become a reality , then the Chargers and Raiders are doomed in Los Angeles , packing their bags with no where to go . 

Which all comes back to Stan Kroenke and the Inglewood stadium project . Until steel and concrete begins to rise above the Inglewood skyline , the NFL is probably praying that San Diego and Oakland gets their shit together in their new stadium financing plans . This gives Stan Kroenke the best hand in this game , and don't think for one moment that Kroenke will Take In either the Chargers or the Raiders in Inglewood , even if it is against the wishes of the NFL's owners . 

It is and has always been solely Stan Kroenke and the Los Angeles Rams in Inglewood in 2016 .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Some owners actively opposing L.A. move by Rams

here's no way a delay would do anything to favor Kroenke, other than end the debate de facto because Kroenke's going to start digging in December (Remember, since there's no OFFICIAL ties of the Rams to the stadium, the NFL has no basis to even ASK Kroenke to refrain from digging, much less demand it.)

Plus, the whole idea that "Well, St. Louis may have a viable stadium" would be nonsense because that would be *rewarding* St. Louis for breaking the top tier clause for the EJD and then coming up with a transparent scheme to force the team to stay for less money anyway (in a rathole stadium).

What I think is going on? Of course owners are going to be saying they prefer Chargers and Raiders to Carson *when it's unofficial*. That increases leverage on San Diego and Oakland while not committing them to anything. When push comes to shove, they're not going to turn down NFL Disneyland or set a precedent that cities can break promises to owners (the people voting on this) and owners won't be able to do anything about it. That makes absolutely no sense.

and this is a big IF) there is any truth to this, all it means is that this committee will completely hose the entire process. There's just as good a chance that Mr Kroenke has enough votes to block any move that the Chargers or Raiders want to make. IF Mr Kroenke wants to move, he'll move. The Chargers refusal to discuss proposals pit forth by San Diego to build on the current Qualcom site as opposed to downtown, does not mean that they have negotiated in good faith with the city of SD. As for disruption of fanbases, moving the Rams disrupts one SMALL fanbase. While moving the Chargers and Raiders angers 3 fanbases. Stupid backwards logic on part of Richardson. Sounds more personal than business.

Bull! It's not going to a vote! What we have now is a negotiating process between Stan, the league and the Spanos family. The Chargers will get their stadium (in San Diego)..... They are figuring out how to get it funded.

NFL spin machine in action in response to Terry Bradshaw's comments that "the Rams are gone to LA, it's a done deal and everyone knows it". Gotta keep the fallacy alive that there is still some doubt.
BINGO.

I just heard on ESPN that Jeff Fisher practiced this week as if it was going to be a road game, they're planning on using a silent count at home because crowd noise. Every hotel in the metro St. Louis area has been sold out with Steeler fans. Fill the dome ha ha

pRICELESS.LOL

2nd - Steve Wyche/NFL Network was reporting from the Dome. Access. Same Wyche that told Bernie Rams were gone.

funny.

Andre Jeanbart - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers won't be Kroenke 'tenant'

The one thing krenoke has is money. And money talks. He has the means and money to do and go wherever he wants to go. The raiders and chargers do not. The new stadium in Inglewood will begin construction in december with or without NFL approval. Kreonke will most likely destroy the carson stadium by himself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hee hee.

Josina Anderson on Twitter


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Spanos needs help to move the Chargers to Carson, while Kroenke needs no help to move the Rams to Inglewood. "So Dean-o, would you like to pay your rent on the 1st or the 15th?"

Danny HernandezThis is funny, This was exactly one of my very first comments on BBTLAR page ..

I posted as the process moves further along and to secure the Rams alone in Los Angeles he would work out a financial deal with both the Raiders and Chargers, possibly paying a higher relocation fee and participating in funding with the NFL for their stadiums

Up in arms St Louis and Raider fans on here blasted me..citing "collusion".. and whatever 3rd grade education word they could spell ..

Well .. Its not collusion, its reality.. Chargers will stay in SD and the Rams are leaving St Louis. Raiders can't finance a candy bar. Where will they end up? ...Not LA!

Saw this coming back in January. Whatever fee the Rams get charged the NFL would be smart and use it to help San Diego and Oakland. If St. Louis keeps the Rams then everybody will pin there hopes on a toxic dump in Carson.#takethemoneyplease
https://www.facebook.com/losangeles...total_comments=23&comment_tracking={"tn":"R"}


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The members of the Board of Aldermen in St Louis already know that Stan Kroenke and the Rams are going to Los Angeles , with or without the consent of the NFL's 31 other franchise owners . 

You have a $1.86 billion , 80,000 seat Inglewood stadium project set to begin construction in December 2015 in a joint venture by Stan Kroenke and his Kroenke Group , Stockbridge Capital and the Hollywood Park Land Company in a 300 acre redevelopment project in Inglewood , Ca. 

These are far too much influence and power in these parties involved in the Inglewood stadium project that the NFL can't fight in court as plaintiffs against the NFL not allowing a Rams move to Inglewood if Kroenke doesn't get the 3/4 vote from the other 31 NFL franchise owners.

Remember people , it wasn't Raiders owner Al Davis who won that 11 years old Anti-Trust lawsuit in 1989 against the NFL for not allowing Davis and his Raiders to relocate to Los Angeles , it was the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum Commission who initially won the lawsuit they filed against the NFL for not allowing the Coliseum Commission from making a honest and legal profit in the Raiders relocating and performing in the Coliseum . 

The United States Federal Anti-Trust Laws are very clear in this . Each NFL franchise and their owners are a separate corporate enity in a Free Market in this country , despite of what the NFL's Constitution , Policies and By-Laws may state . The NFL's rules are held only in good faith by the 32 NFL franchise owners . They cannot be demanded Where , How or Why they can conduct their business of a profit making venture in exchange for a service to the public as sports entertainment according to the U.S. Anti-Trust Laws . 

I believe the Board of Aldermen in St Louis know this ... so goes the approval of funding , and so goes the NFL in St Louis .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

DailyNewsVinny: "As such, you can expect more stories surfacing that prop up or disparage either Inglewood or Carson as well as stories that shift the narrative to guidelines. It’s all part of the game."

NFL To Los Angeles: Let the politicking begin | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fish For Life With Former Quarterback Jim Everett and Fish For Life Founder Jim Holden

Mike- I do like your point and in most cases it would be valid, but this L.A. case is specifically different and I'll tell you why. It's not as if L.A. has never had a team before and the Chargers were being dangled in front of them. If that were the case, I think your point rings true with validity. But in this particular case, there are 3 teams being dangled, 2 of which have significant emotional and historical ties to the city, the Rams being the most, the Raiders 2nd, and the Chargers a distant, distant, and I mean almost non-existent 3rd (they had one year- in 1960- which means absolute squat to anyone in L.A. now vs almost 60 yrs. in S.D.). So, the perception is that not only would the Chargers be ignored here in L.A., but they would actually be despised if their arrival blocks the Rams or the Raiders (The Rams by far have the most storied and historic claim to this city for reasons to great to list). L.A. doesn't actually want someone else's team at all, but the feeling is that the Rams were stolen with false promises and were never really St. Louis' team to begin with. Now, going back to your point above, imagine if Baltimore had a legitimate chance to get their beloved Colts back but the Browns/Ravens busted in and said Baltimore was their market...blah blah blah...and actually ended up blocking the Colts return. How do you think Baltimore would have felt about that? That's kind of what's going on here now. I love football, played it, and to this day it is my favorite all time sport. But I rather continue on with no team than to rip the Raiders or Chargers from the cities where they belong. However, theBring Back the Los Angeles Ramsare who I feel are still my true hometown team and there is almost 50 years of glorified history to back that up. That is the difference with this current scenario vs. your point above.

Oakland Raiders could be sold to billionaire, B/R reports

If you take the time to go through Cole's reports over the past several months, you will find that he goes whichever way the wind blows. He seems to have an anti-Kroenke bias because Kroenke won't speak to him. Therefore, to Cole, the Rams will stay in St. Louis. This is what "journalism" has sunk to, "reporters" like Cole.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Los Angeles Rams marching song.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams should move to L.A.


Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Founder,... - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

tom bateman 

Get to Know Titans Baseball


----------



## LA RAM FAN

tom bateman andy hogan.

Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams Andy... - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

funny stuff from gasbag demoff.lol

http://www.bizjournals.com/stlouis/...exec-on-relocation-no-matter-what-we-are.html


----------



## LA RAM FAN

We're going to feed you football until you're full. It's LIVE at 7pm Pacific, 8pm Mountain, 9pm Central & 10pm Eastern!!! At 840pm Pacific, we'll convene a panel from this group to discuss the latest developments in NFL2LA that you can listen to live. Enjoy!

Diehard Sports Radio  Online Radio by Diehard Sports Radio


----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy gold.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

latest poll shows LA fans want Rams.

http://lasportshub.com/2015/08/24/nfl-to-la-st-louis-rams-remain-best-football-option-for-los-angeles/?utm_source=FanSided&utm_medium=Network&utm_campaign=Trending on FS


NFL to LA: St. Louis Rams Ready To Transition


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The end game is nearing for the Chargers and Raiders in their hopes of landing in Carson.

For one the G4 loan is not available to either team, and a $50 million setup fee through the NFL lending program does not guarantee approval.

The max loan and it can't be a shared loan is $500 million dollars at a rate of 7%-9% depending on financials of the team that request the loans, plus they have to be cleared of any debts of their previous venues.

Now who would those two teams be ?

The Rams and Kroenke fit the right profile of the committee to get the Los Angeles relocation bid.

Whoever wrote that article actually had the gall to say that the joint Chargers/Raiders plan in Carson has pulled even with Stan K's project in Inglewood? Are they blind, or just stupid?

Inglewood has an actual plan, has all of their paperwork and permits done, and the site is in initial construction phase, although the stadium itself won't begin construction until December. Meanwhile, Carson isn't under construction, and will require significant cleanup before that can even begin. They don't have their paperwork done, nor permits, as we found when a Freedom of Information Act request was made of Carson and they literally have nothing on paper regarding this stadium plan. There is no Carson deal, it is nothing but a scam being perpetrated on the fans in San Diego and Oakland, to force those cities to build new stadiums.

So how exactly is a non-existent stadium project, with nothing but a video presentation backing it up, in any way comparable to a stadium complex that has all its ducks in a row and is under construction as we speak? Saying Carson has pulled even with Inglewood would be like saying St. Louis will somehow convince Stan to pay for 100% of the Riverboat stadium, build Inglewood to lease to the Chargers and Raiders, and then sign a 100 year lease in STL, for good measure.

Not. Happening.

Carson is a sham, Inglewood is reality, and the Rams are coming home to LA in 2016.


The question was never that the NFL could move only one team to L.A., indefinitely , because early in this game Rams owner Stan Kroenke has strategically positioned himself into the Los Angeles Market by a purely Business like approach that has made itimpossible for the League to reject by accordance to the United States Federal Anti-Trust Laws , which the the rules of the feable NFL Constituion , Polices and By-Laws which all 32 NFL franchise owners have made allegiance to are worthless.

Forget everything that the media and the NFL has slunged at us for the last 9 months . The Chargers , Raiders , a Carson stadium proposal , a North Riverfront stadium proposal , a Oakland stadium proposal , a San Diego stadium proposal ... It really comes back down to Square One when Rams owner Stan Kroenke has made it a one team move to Los Angeles since Jan 2015 .

Logical explanation as why the Chargers are not leaving San Diego!

Listen up!!

The city of Los Angeles has gone 20 years without a NFL team. The league will start slow and with only one team at a time.

The Rams owner has the money, the land, and the fan base in Los Angeles. The Raiders and the Chargers do not have this luxury.

The NFL will not have to realign the divisions and conference if the Rams move to Los Angeles. They will remain in the NFC West. Along with San Francisco, Seattle and Phoenix. However if the Chargers and Raiders move in together they will absolutely have to realign the divisions and a team will also have to move to the NFC Conference. The league will not want to do this.

The league will give both San Diego and Oakland a 5 year grace period to figure it out in their home markets. If it doesn't work out after that time, one of the two teams may join the Rams in Los Angeles after that time. And one may also opt for London or San Antonio as a relocation.

This decision will not be made by either of the three owners of the teams willing and ready to move. It will be made by the National Football League and the 32 owners collectively. It's very clear what is going to happen!

As I've been saying, it's an ugly poker game between 4 cities, 3 NFL Franchises and the League itself. No ones showing their cards! It's all leverage to get the best deal possible.


NFL could move only one team to L.A., indefinitely


Buys land in Inglewood-

August 10th, shares his vision with the NFL on what he intends to build on the property...

July 2015 -Purchases land in Calabasas Ca to build a mega sports training facility..

August 2015- Closes on purchased land in Calabasas Ca.

September 2015- Agreement in place to play the 2016,17, maybe 2018 season at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum!

September 2015 - Attorney's preparing relocation and logistical plan outside of St Louis..

St Louis is DONE!!

Craig - The information I've been getting is pretty solid.. The media is way off, local reporters I know have ask me where I'm getting my info, because some are getting pretty close to what I'm told.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Spanos and Mark Davis have two things in common...neither have enough loot to build their own stadium...and neither have a city willing to put up public funds...

I live in Inglewood and watch the Hollywood Park construction daily, If anyone thinks that the Rams AREN'T on their way to Los Angeles in short order, well...they're delusional...

Rams, Chargers marriage for Inglewood site may not work : Sports

Right now the City of San Diego basically pays the Chargers to play in the Q. They have a sweetheart deal if ever there was one.

Question to anyone who may know the answer to this. As I'm trying to refute someone's point about the St. Louis stadium proposal.
Say Kroenke did stay in St Louis (Not gonna happen). Would he own the stadium to himself or would he be a tenant himself to the city?

Tenant is what I've been hearing

Not only would he have to fork over some money to pay for the stadium, but he wouldn't even own it.

And more importantly, the city of SD are fulfilling and following their lease agreement. Sounds like Spanos really is the victim in all of this. No rent being paid. Sucks to be him. Thanks God I'm not in his messy position.

Uhhh, what about the precedent of a city defaulting on it's lease with the team and failing to provide what was awarded to the team in arbitration, and then trying to get the owner to help pay for a new stadium when team was not obligated to spend a dime for a first tier stadium as stated in the EJD lease and award? Yeah.. thought that'd shut you up. Rams are gone. Book it.


Goodell talks L.A., Toronto relocation at owners meetings


----------



## LA RAM FAN

San Diego mayor meets with Goodell, three NFL owners to seek more time for Chargers stadium effort


----------



## LA RAM FAN

10/2 Morning Mighty: Did the Rams steal the Inglewood stadium site from Chargers?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL owners to meet this week; no vote on L.A. expected until January


----------



## LA RAM FAN

One fact that is always overlooked in these articles is that Carson is 2yrs of cleanup away from one shovel going into the ground! As anxious as the NFL is to get a team playing in LA, do you really think they want to wait 2 extra years making it 5yrs to have a stadium up a going? Also so far there's only 1 temp site for a team. One last thing, if it were Carson 1 of the teams would have to switch with a NFC team which isn't all that easy!


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> One fact that is always overlooked in these articles is that Carson is 2yrs of cleanup away from one shovel going into the ground! As anxious as the NFL is to get a team playing in LA, do you really think they want to wait 2 extra years making it 5yrs to have a stadium up a going? Also so far there's only 1 temp site for a team. One last thing, if it were Carson 1 of the teams would have to switch with a NFC team which isn't all that easy!


The guy has to start moving or forget the whole thing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The A's and Raiders Need to Step Up |     East Bay Express


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> The A's and Raiders Need to Step Up |     East Bay Express


"It's a strange paradox of the news business — that it's a given that public officials, who are in charge of safeguarding taxpayer dollars, are responsible for coming up with detailed proposals for new facilities for wealthy owners of sports teams."

It looks like it is time for everyone to step up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland officials to negotiate with the Oakland Raiders next week

I just want to point something out...I keep seeing all of the Mark Davis is gonna move here, mark is gonna do this, or that...this just shows the lack of ACTUAL knowledge these admins and pages have...report all the news you want...just remember...Mommy is the decider...not Mark...but I'm sure you all already knew that...

Bonsignore: NFL owners at stalemate on Los Angeles

The Stalemate is on Deciding rather to lock the Raiders or Chargers out of LA or just let Stan have the market to himself. The NFL can't stop Stan from going to LA they know it. They are hoping Oakland or San Diego can get something done in their current city before Stan breaks ground because once he does the Raiders and Chargers lose the threat of we are moving to LA as leverage to get new stadiums in their current cities. Either way the Rams can move if they choose to do so. The NFL knows this the only question is does this lock out the Raiders or the Chargers or both out of LA


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Paid attendance is different than actual attendance Chris. And of those who do attend, about 2/3 are for the visiting team. Nothing to be proud of.

Rams back to L.A. is a no-brainer... Kroenke is the only one who can pay his way...end of story...If the other owners are so hell-bent on helping Oakland and San Diego, they should donate/loan their cut of the relocation fees between the two teams so they can build their stadiums in their respective cities...

I am a Rams fan since 1967 so I definitely think that the Rams belong in LA. ...but, I am also an NFL fan and the Raiders BELONG in Oakland. ....and I could see the Chargers in LA as long as they stay in the AFC, but. ...they too should stay the SAN DIEGO CHARGERS. Period. And Pete Rose would lie to Jesus but. ...Pete Rose belongs. Period.

First, Spanos and Davis don't have the revenue and money Kroenke has to be in his position . Kroenke will build his own Stadium, with his funds in LA, Regardless of what the NFL Says. Second, Davis and Spanos have to bully their cities to get a Stadium. San Diego and Oakland have had ten years to build Stadiums and have Failed. Davis and Spanos will have to drop their EGOS in order to Move in with Kroenke and become a Partner. Unless they are willing to do this, They will never get Into a State of the Art Stadium . This is the only way to solve the Issue

Raiders arent moving! Its so obvious Rams are moving but media people dont get it!

aiders will stay in the bay area! Rams first and maybe Chargers a couple years later or expansion! Levi is dual purpose Raiders wont get approval to move with that 32 miles away

believe Levi is where they will end up! NFL wants them there and I believe NFL will work it to where he will like it! I dont believe the LA talk with Rams moving there!

If the league wouldn't have used LA as a bargaining chip for the last 20 years, this probably wouldn't be an issue now. Mr Kroenke has already said he'd be willing to have a "partner" in the stadium. Spanos is probably too stupid to get involved, and i doubt Davis has the cash.

The meeting is trying to keep Stan from going rogue.... Because he ain't making no deals with the Raiders or Chargers.... Basically Stan is going hand out a set of docs, and in it is What he's giving the owners and the NFL .... Take it now, or try and get from me in court later

Kroenke's group is the origin of the statement "an NFL spec stadium will be built...breaking ground December 2015." There is no reason to put off construction, because the League cannot legally stop the Rams from moving. I guess we'll see in December. (Just to reiterate, I have been told this, in person, by the architect, Lance Evans, the developer, Chris Meany, and the Mayor of Inglewood, James Butts.)

Nothing has changed. SK has the team, the land, the money, and the law. It's happening!#GlassFromTheSky#LARams2016

f they delay a decision until January, Stan will have already made the decision for them in December.

he league better quit screwing around or they're again going to be without a team in LA. Stan is willing to pay for everything, where else do you get a deal like that. If the league is serious about helping get things straightened out they should helpBolts and the Raiders get stadiums built in their home towns. If Stan is serious I don't think the league can stop him from building a stadium in LA and moving our rams home.

Robert, StL has raised the stakes.... And the news the Rams applying for the G4 loan is a pretty serious blow, because those loans are specifically for a teams stadium in their current market.

Stan doesn't talk much, but the Rams G4 loan news is a pretty resounding message that Kronke may be buckling to the Riverfront Stadium proposal.

he doesn't have to stay, he isn't staying. it's too late. Same as 1995 , doesn't matter what the "
Fans"or a rental car monopoly tries to do .how are they name a stadium that does not exist ?
2·Yesterday at 7:31am

What California companies might latch onto Stan's stadium? Google? Apple? Disney? An entertainment company? Whatever it ends up being, it will dwarf anything on that list.#larams
2·Yesterday at 2:36am·Edited

Wow, you must have spent a lot of time typing all of that... But don't take my word for it, Daniel Kaplan of sports business journal; who broke this story says it's right in line with what it's supposed to be, considering the market size...

Looks like the Rams might stay in StL.... The theory of Stan going rogue just went out the window after the Rams applied for the G4 loan.

Oh well.... I'll still cheer for the Rams.

. According to the league’s relocation guidelines, teams cannot ignore good-faith efforts by their host city. Leaders in Missouri, including Gov. Jay Nixon, hope that the owners consider their stadium plan a good-faith effort and that they vote against letting Kroenke move the team. ..."

I think that all " Good Faith " efforts by St Louis , the RSA and the CVC were flushed down the toilet with the failed negotiations with Rams owner Stan Kroenke in the stipulations of the 30 year lease that the "ED" remain in the 25% of top tier NFL venues. Local leaders had rejected Kroenke's $700 million plan to upgrade the Edward Jones Dome even when the three arbitrator panel who were in charge with a decision ruled in favor of the St. Louis Rams on Feb 2013 .

The arbitrators determined that due to several structural deficiencies in the size and dimensions of the Edward Jones Dome, that only the Rams May 2012 plan for demolishing and rebuilding the facility will make it First Tier under the terms of the existing lease between the parties.

So Stan Kroenke did in fact attempt to Build ( rebuilding ) a new stadium in St Louis but the RSA and CVC rejected it .

So Much for the BS " Good Faith " argument .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Cowboys' Jerry Jones, other key owners: NFL expected to return to Los Angeles for 2016 season

Why don't the NFL force Spanos to the bargaining table with the city and mayor of San Diego to work out a deal to keep the Chargers there? And keep San Diego as a Super Bowl city. Every time the city comes up with a plan Spanos and Fabiani find something wrong with it

I like this! Now Raiders can either finally get serious about new stadium in Oakland or go to Levi and share with Niners! I just want them in the Bay Area! Rams and Chargers are the right pick to pair up at Inglewood!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Spanos has allies, Kroenke has money

While this Los Angeles relocation issue continues to peak , the NFL's stated goal of making a decision in time to have professional football in the L.A. market by next season , with the players involved being the Rams , Chargers and Raiders is mostly likely second on their agenda . The most likely deadline that NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell and the other 31 NFL Franchise owners are truely evaluating in the veil of three NFL franchise's wishing to relocate to Los Angeles is how to now appease the Chargers , Raiders and the City of St Louis in a unanticipated move by Rams owner and Multi- Billion dollar businessman Stan Kroenke in simply acting on the provocation that Commissioner Goodell and the League possibly intented in achieving .

In March 2010 at the league meetings in Orlando , Commissioner Roger Goodell disclosed the League's revenue goal to the 32 NFL franchise owners of achieving $25 billion in annual revenue by 2027 , a goal of tripling league revenue in 17 years.

The NFL is projecting revenue of more than $12 billion for 2015 , a roughly $1 billion increase over 2014, fueled by TV money and better-than-expected local revenue.( the $25 million bump in CBS’s Thursday night TV package ) Commissioner Goodell's goal would represent an average growth of roughly $1 billion per year to 2027.

As of right now , a roughly $1 billion per year increase in League revenue is projected , but this figure was projected in 2010 without a NFL franchise in Los Angeles , the Second Largest Media Market in the country .

While the NFL has remained uninvolved for years of the unfortunate situations of the San Diego Chargers and the Oakland Raiders playing in what are deemed today in professional football standards as being third-rate football stadium conditions , the ball is now rolling in San Diego and Oakland . St Louis will lose the Rams , their second NFL franchise in 25 years because of the opportunities that they had to keep them but ignored , as with the football Cardinals going to Arizona in 1988 and now the Rams following to Inglewood in 2016 .

While the NFL and their goals of achieving $25 billion in annual revenue by 2027 was announced in 2010 , the football Cardinals made a honest transition to Arizona in 1988 . The St Louis Rams not only relocating back to Los Angeles in 2016 , a city where they thrived for 49 years and now , the Second Largest Media Market in the country , may be on the minds of the other 31 NFL owners of advancing the $25 billion annual revenue mark by 2027 of the Los Angeles Rams returning to Los Angeles , the Second Largest Media market in America where the source of the NFL's revenue profits relies on .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis NFL Stadium Plan Could Cost Taxpayers Millions More Than Anticipated

BONSIGNORE: NFL sense of urgency to close deal on Los Angeles growing by the day

Which owner has the desire, ability, and resources to go all out in excess for the NFL in L.A.?

Notice you don't see Carmen Policy involved with this anymore. I guess he got paid and he's done with it. What a joke Carson was.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Key NFL owner says funding details for St. Louis riverfront stadium are overdue : News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rooney: NFL expects Rams, Chargers, and Raiders to apply for L.A. relocation

It's pretty obvious there is no acceptable outcome to Stan that isn't the Rams in L.A. as St. Louis is a dead market with an established record of breaking promises.

Chargers or Raiders would be deliriously happy with a new stadium in their current home.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://profootballtalk.nbcsports.com/2015/10/07/rooney-nfl-expects-rams-chargers-and-raiders-to-apply-for-l-a-relocation/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mike, as a Lawyer you know that the League can not prevent any team from moving anywhere they want, it violates anti-trust laws.

Why do you keep ignoring the Al Davis move of the Raiders to LA? He won in court that he or any owner can move without league approval. Yet you act like it could never happen again.

Were I in Vegas and the casinos had odds posted on who will move to LA, my significant wage would be on St. Louis. Neither the Chargers nor the Raiders have the “pockets” to deal with the NFL; the guy in St. Louis does. And, just as a responder has already noted, none need approval from the NFL. One has the ability to do it all by himself and the other two must get help. So, the only question is whether Mr. Rams really wants to move. Note the key words is “wants”.

Why is LA the destination? How many teams have moved there are failed?”

No team ever moved to LA and failed. Two teams moved to LA, the Cleveland Rams and the Oakland Raiders. The Rams stayed for 48 years, the Raiders for 13. What happened was simple: LA would not put up money for a new stadium, so the teams went to cities that would. The Rams tanked to drive attendance down, so they could make the argument to move from a city they had been in for nearly 50 years. The Raiders moved because Al Davis was … Al Davis, and got Oakland to put up money for a refurbished Coliseum.

The only other team to ever leave Los Angeles was the LA Chargers, who played the first year of the fledgling American Football League in Los Angeles before going to a permanent home in San Diego.

The three teams in the title of this post are the only ones tied to LA. They’re playing in stadiums that are considered sub-par, in small markets, with year-to-year leases. The NFL is going to have to manage this carefully because, as Al Davis proved, a team can move to another city without the NFL’s say-so.

Kronke could buy and sell every owner but Paul Allen. He’ll do whatever he wants. His wife is very rich. She’ll determine what the Rams do.

Love all the St Louis fans still banging on the past teams have failed in LA. LOL. More Kroenke already has the moving trucks ready to roll. When it comes to $$$$$ and ” behind the scene deals, Kroenke is king.

To those that keep saying Al Davis did it stop. There wasn’t huge amounts of tv revenue on the line then. Kroenke will get the ok and be granted permission to move. Besides, St Louis is NOT going to have all the Ts crossed and Is dotted on it’s stadium plan in time. Picking someone for naming rights means nothing. The initial supposed stadium in downtown LAnhad naming rights to Farmers and it me at nothing

St. Louis fans are about to lose another team


Newsflash — that stadium St. Louis built for the Rams about 20 years ago still hasn’t paid for itself. The City owes a lot of money on it. And now St. Louis is supposed to build the Rams a new stadium?

To stay in Oakland, St. Louis, and San Diego, those teams want those cities to buy them a stadium. But they’re begging to build their own stadiums in LA so they can play here. What does that tell you?

So no, the citizens of LA aren’t going to buy a stadium for a billionaire NFL owner. We know that whole “pays for itself” thing is nonsense.

And you guys who say LA isn’t a “football town” need to pay more attention to the discussions the grown ups are having. Learn to follow the money.

The Raiders will*NOT*relocate to San Antonio. Jerry Jones will be on highway with a shotgun making those moving vans turn around. No way is he allowing the Raiders (who certainly have a following in Texas & Mexico) to be anywhere in that state.

LA people support winners. The only way NFL football will work is to have a wildly successful team there…the fact that 3 struggling teams are vying for Los Angeles is a vain effort.

A team there could try to get corporate dollars to buy up season tickets to hand out to their employees, but those employees still won’t go to watch a losing team, not when there’s so much more entertainment options available in Los Angeles. And having all of America watch empty seats on TV when the newly-relocated Los Angeles team is on, that will be the NFL’s worst nightmare.
Look at the 49ers now. Look at all the tickets available for sale on Stubhub. Look at all the fire-sale prices for PSL’s that 49ers ticket holders are trying to dump. And their new stadium is only one year old.

If the 49ers are going through this with their “faithful” fans, what makes the NFL think that the LaLa’s will support a bad NFL team?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams owner willing to share LA-area stadium with another owner - CBSSports.com

Your a day late n a dollar short bro....this is old . The reporter is making a half ass attempt at showing kroenke as being desperate. Couldn't be further from the truth


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dear NFL Owners: The Real on the Rams and Relocation > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams

The upcoming owners meeting has this boy rattled .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

No NFL meetings news could be good news

NFL owners to meet this week; no vote on L.A. expected until January


----------



## LA RAM FAN

good article from vinnie.al excellent comments as well.

About those relocation guidelines | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore

So I am watching NFL Insiders,one guy is saying that the owners are discussing the moving fees that will be in the hundreds of millions of dollars,ok only one owner has that kinda bread,Stan the man,now this other guy is saying that maybe Noone would be in LA in 2016,is he crazy or what? I am really starting to think that,the NFL knows that Stan has a plan and they know they can't stop him therefore they are causing all these distractions,really I don't care ,just move I was at a game in St Louis the place was full of Seahawks fans,and almost half the stadium was empty


----------



## LA RAM FAN

STL admittign defeat rams will be in LA 2016.lol

SBJ's Daniel Kaplan Talks Relocation Fee, Believes LA Will Have NFL Team in 2016 > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Check out‪#‎NFL2LA‬segment at 845pm pacific tonight to hear our special panel that will discuss what happened at the NFL Owners' meeting in Chicago today as well as the rumor the NFL will delay their stadium site & relocation team vote until January.

Diehard Sports Radio  Online Radio by Diehard Sports Radio


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hee hee.

St. Louis NFL Stadium Plan Could Cost Taxpayers Millions More Than Anticipated


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hee hee.

St. Louis NFL Stadium Plan Could Cost Taxpayers Millions More Than Anticipated

indeed.

Raiders belong in Oakland. Chargers belong in San Diego. Rams belong right here in Los Angeles. The city of Los Angeles is more than ready to support and attend games. LA Rams merchandise will sell BIG. Why? Cause there are thousands of die-hard Rams, still. Bring home the Los Angeles Rams!


L.A. deal between Rams, Chargers could be brokered


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Cowboys' Jerry Jones, other key owners: NFL expected to return to Los Angeles for 2016 season


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Good news, not such good news on St. Louis stadium bid | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore

lol
NFL oweners not impressed with naming rights of riverfront stadium.

CBS Sports Radio 920 on insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife

Five things to know about Wednesday's NFL owners meetings


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hey, all. Check out the‪#‎NFL2LA‬segment on the show last night. It's about 1 hour & 50 minutes into the show so you can fast forward. You'll hear analysis on the latest developments regarding the Rams anticipated return to LA in relation to yesterday's NFL Owners meeting. Also, the possibility of the vote on relocation & stadium site being delayed until January & why that may be the case.

Diehard Sports Radio  Online Radio by Diehard Sports Radio


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hee hee.

Jerry Jones downplays naming rights deal in St. Louis: "Wouldn't buy a lobby in LA"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

tick tock tick tock for st louis.

Key NFL owner says funding details for St. Louis riverfront stadium are overdue : News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bad news for warriors to stay in oakland.

http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...en-state-warriors-arena-mission-bay-ucsf.html


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gasbag sam farmer.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ESPN-there will be a team in LA in 2016.

Andrew Brandt: “Someone’s gonna be in LA next year”


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Scott Sherman: “I don’t think the Chargers give them an option to be successful in LA”

OPINION: The San Diego Chargers aren't moving next year

Fred Roggin: “Inglewood is the preferred site for the NFL”


Kevin Acee on why NFL could negotiate with SD & if all 3 teams are hell bent on Los Angeles


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland officials to negotiate with the Oakland Raiders next week

NFL+Owners+Expect+L.A.+Vote+By+January+As+Clock+Ticks+For+Cities+To+Submit+Proposals


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray Hartmann continues exposing these fraudulent weasels as they try to quietly fleece St Louis city.

Setting the Record Straight About the St. Louis NFL Stadium Proposal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dear NFL Owners: The Real on the Rams and Relocation > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams

not looking good in dopatch USA.lol

The Public Financing Proposal For The New St. Louis Rams Stadium Is A Scam | VICE Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Spanos has allies, Kroenke has money

Mayor must shift to plan that can keep Bolts

STADIUM TALK: San Diego's Hail Mary Pass: How the city can build a stadium downtown and keep the Chargers

City comptroller says stadium financing "no touchdown" : News

Ryan Washington - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...tm_campaign=san-diego-chargers?is_shared=true


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Press Release: Chargers Fans Take the National Stage to Express their Outrage!

Inglewood Mayor explains Century Blvd. reconstruction as it relates to Stadium project


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Can the NFL stop Kroenke from moving the Rams to LA?

Today is a great day, when you read the owners want to keep the Raiders in Oakland, which also means they are telling Spanos team up with Kroenke or stay in San Diego. Gaining momentum by the day. LA RAMS 2016

Didnt see that Frankie. Where can I find it?

I live in the bay area.Raiders and Oakland are meeting two times this week! I hear about stadium designs and a new financial plan they like.

Spanos should hang himself. Had L.A. envy. Now he knows he wont get L.A. by himself, he's gotta take his tail back between his legs to San Diego. You're a LOSER Deano!!
yep.

The identity of these teams should be important. In 1995 a gold digger stripper moved a great team from LA AFTER SHE RIPPED it apart. If you want to look for a villain in this it's the bimbo and the city of St Louis. Taking the Rams home would undo oneof the worst miscarriages of justice in sports history and Kroenke should be heralded as a hero not only to the city of LA, but to Rams fans everywhere and to fans of justice.

All the RSA and the CVC had to do was honor Kroenke's $700 million in upgrades to the "ED" and all of this wouldn't be happening . I think they are realizing that $700 million was alot less then $1.1 billion now . Ram's owner Stan Kroenke wasn't the bad guy in this , the RSA and the CVC were the true culprits in the Rams relocating to Los Angeles next season . The Ghosts of the NFL franchise fans in St Louis will Roam Once Again ...adding the Rams to the Cardinals franchises that St Louis let slip by ...


Did the NFL stop Georgia from facilitating the St. Louis' theft of the Rams?
9·17 hrs







Kieran McAlisterThey tied to originally. They overwhelmingly voted against it but they didn't have rules set in place for relocation back then and she threatened to sue. With the laws not set she would've had a case and they took a revote and narrowly passed to allow her to leave. Had they had the rules they have now she 

wouldn't have been allowed to leave and they'd still be in LA.



Ese Primo Deoregon's Photos - Ese Primo Deoregon | Facebook
The NFL wants and needs someone in LA who can finance their own stadium,and not just any stadium but one they can showcase around the world. Only Kroenke can do this. His stadium has a completion date ready for 2018 which is also the year LA would be qualified to host a Superbowl. The NFL has to remain on key at this point to let all of this play out. This stadium will rival if not surpass the Cowboy stadium in Texas.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fred Roggin: “Inglewood is the preferred site for the NFL”


----------



## Alex.

"Spanos was asked if he would be open to sharing the Inglewood stadium with the Rams.

"Carson is where are focus is. Carson is where we think the best site is," Spanos said"

Chargers owner Dean Spanos does not expect NFL decision on L.A. during meetings


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> "Spanos was asked if he would be open to sharing the Inglewood stadium with the Rams.
> 
> "Carson is where are focus is. Carson is where we think the best site is," Spanos said"
> 
> Chargers owner Dean Spanos does not expect NFL decision on L.A. during meetings



carson is where we think the best site is? a toxic landfill where the NFL will be open to countless lawsuits? nice try deano. that writer is withholding facts that the NFL prefers inglewood and they all love that site and also forget to mention as well that at the last owners meeting, support for the carson project amongst the other owners had eroded and he only has the support of about 9 of the NFL owners.

the LAMESTREAM media always holds out pesky little facts all the time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

good points steve young on the chargers>


F. Joseph Ambriz Jr. | Facebook

According to Fred Roggin on the Beast 980, Dean Spanos is forcing vote between Inglewood and Carson, and has caused resentment among his fellow NFL Owners. Potentially losing votes of he doesn't cooperate with Stan.

Mayor Butts wasn't entirely forthcoming about progress at Inglewood. My understanding, is that the bowl for the stadium is already being excavated, which tells me the permitting process has already been completed...the "groundbreaking" has already happened, and the stadium is getting ready for construction. Don't ask me how I know this...it's confidential info, but it's happening.

http://theodysseyonline.com/rockhurst/st-louis-fans-miss-rams-when-gone/176069


Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... - Amado Luna Moran | Facebook

cool stuff.LA RAMS MATERIAL.

Fred Roggin Show yesterday stadium talk @ 36min

Extra $100m in Rams stadium tax kickbacks “DOA,” says St. Louis mayor


St. Louis stadium task force submits 'term sheet' to NFL : News

The founder of Oracle has long been discussed as a potential investor for Davis, and the Raiders. That would keep the focus up North, in Oakland, and not LA. That could only be good for us, actually. Maybe Stan, if he was there, was helping to broker a deal.#lar


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Comptroller Warns She Might Block NFL Stadium Deal

Additionally, there's that tiny issue of U.S. Antitrust Law being on Stan Kroenke's side when he wants to move the Rams home to LA.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Comptroller Warns She Might Block NFL Stadium Deal
> 
> Additionally, there's that tiny issue of U.S. Antitrust Law being on Stan Kroenke's side when he wants to move the Rams home to LA.


this is getting very interesting. There is a lot at stake especially the nfl


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gasbag bernie at it again.

Bernie hr 2 says Kroneke buys the raiders move them to L.A and sell the rams to a st louis group 33 min in.

The Bernie Miklasz Show - 101Sports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis stadium task force submits 'term sheet' to NFL : News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Missouri House speaker letter blasts state money for stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comptroller Warns She Might Block NFL Stadium Deal
> 
> Additionally, there's that tiny issue of U.S. Antitrust Law being on Stan Kroenke's side when he wants to move the Rams home to LA.
> 
> 
> 
> this is getting very interesting. There is a lot at stake especially the nfl
Click to expand...


check out this short 7 minute video.Not looking good in dogpatch USA.


you hear ray hartmann who is the writer of st louis magazine.He is about the only st louis media guy there in dogpatch USA that i haverespect for because he gets attacked all the time there in that city because he has the guts to be objective and not biased like gasbags bernie and shane grey who are so delusional they cant stop drinking the koolaide they serve there in stank louis. those 2 moron st louis sports writers along with other delusional nut fans there in that city actually believe the Rams are going to stay in stank louis.they are so much in denial its pathetic.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comptroller Warns She Might Block NFL Stadium Deal
> 
> Additionally, there's that tiny issue of U.S. Antitrust Law being on Stan Kroenke's side when he wants to move the Rams home to LA.
> 
> 
> 
> this is getting very interesting. There is a lot at stake especially the nfl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> check out this short 7 minute video.Not looking good in dogpatch USA.
> 
> 
> you hear ray hartmann who is the writer of st louis magazine.He is about the only st louis media guy there in dogpatch USA that i haverespect for because he gets attacked all the time there in that city because he has the guts to be objective and not biased like gasbags bernie and shane grey who are so delusional they cant stop drinking the koolaide they serve there in stank louis. those 2 moron st louis sports writers along with other delusional nut fans there in that city actually believe the Rams are going to stay in stank louis.they are so much in denial its pathetic.
Click to expand...


Open and honest just ain't happening too many people too many interests that need to be served


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comptroller Warns She Might Block NFL Stadium Deal
> 
> Additionally, there's that tiny issue of U.S. Antitrust Law being on Stan Kroenke's side when he wants to move the Rams home to LA.
> 
> 
> 
> this is getting very interesting. There is a lot at stake especially the nfl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> check out this short 7 minute video.Not looking good in dogpatch USA.
> 
> 
> you hear ray hartmann who is the writer of st louis magazine.He is about the only st louis media guy there in dogpatch USA that i haverespect for because he gets attacked all the time there in that city because he has the guts to be objective and not biased like gasbags bernie and shane grey who are so delusional they cant stop drinking the koolaide they serve there in stank louis. those 2 moron st louis sports writers along with other delusional nut fans there in that city actually believe the Rams are going to stay in stank louis.they are so much in denial its pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Open and honest just ain't happening too many people too many interests that need to be served
Click to expand...


did you listen to the video?


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comptroller Warns She Might Block NFL Stadium Deal
> 
> Additionally, there's that tiny issue of U.S. Antitrust Law being on Stan Kroenke's side when he wants to move the Rams home to LA.
> 
> 
> 
> this is getting very interesting. There is a lot at stake especially the nfl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> check out this short 7 minute video.Not looking good in dogpatch USA.
> 
> 
> you hear ray hartmann who is the writer of st louis magazine.He is about the only st louis media guy there in dogpatch USA that i haverespect for because he gets attacked all the time there in that city because he has the guts to be objective and not biased like gasbags bernie and shane grey who are so delusional they cant stop drinking the koolaide they serve there in stank louis. those 2 moron st louis sports writers along with other delusional nut fans there in that city actually believe the Rams are going to stay in stank louis.they are so much in denial its pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Open and honest just ain't happening too many people too many interests that need to be served
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you listen to the video?
Click to expand...

Yes I did did and it confirms that this situation is just an extension of what goes on the field. Two sides busting ass and many different interests being served. Also, a gret deal of under the table discussion.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Comptroller Warns She Might Block NFL Stadium Deal
> 
> Additionally, there's that tiny issue of U.S. Antitrust Law being on Stan Kroenke's side when he wants to move the Rams home to LA.
> 
> 
> 
> this is getting very interesting. There is a lot at stake especially the nfl
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> check out this short 7 minute video.Not looking good in dogpatch USA.
> 
> 
> you hear ray hartmann who is the writer of st louis magazine.He is about the only st louis media guy there in dogpatch USA that i haverespect for because he gets attacked all the time there in that city because he has the guts to be objective and not biased like gasbags bernie and shane grey who are so delusional they cant stop drinking the koolaide they serve there in stank louis. those 2 moron st louis sports writers along with other delusional nut fans there in that city actually believe the Rams are going to stay in stank louis.they are so much in denial its pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Open and honest just ain't happening too many people too many interests that need to be served
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you listen to the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did did and it confirms that this situation is just an extension of what goes on the field. Two sides busting ass and many different interests being served. Also, a gret deal of under the table discussion.
Click to expand...


thats why I listen to fred roggin of NBC in LA.He is about the only mainstream media source i trust.about the only one out there who is open and honest in their reporting.He has said that he gets calls all the time of people thanking him saying the same thing,that he is about the only one they trust because he tells the TRUTH.

He always makes it a point that if he is wrong,he will admit he was wrong.He'll go and say-I may be wrong  on this LA relocation thing but so far I have not been. Everything I have been telling listeners that I was attacked for months ago is playing out just as i said it would.

He has the sound logic of-Inglewood has said that they are building an NFL stadium that breaks ground in december.that has been the narrative since day one i have told you since last spring,thats how we know it will be the Rams coming to LA.

unless they come out and say otherwise-we are not building an NFL stadium in inglewood,then I will stick to my guns and tell you the Rams are going to LA next year. if they come out and say that,then i will tell you that,they are not building a stadium.I will then say i was wrong but that has not been the case yet.

logic and common sense with sound reasoning i think you would no doubt agree?

The thing I really respect about Roggin as well is he will say things like-You may not like what i hear but I just report the facts.dont shoot the messenger.He says that when he talks about things like the Raiders going back to LA since there are a lot of LA Raider fans in LA.they dont like to hear the truth out there.

the thing i really respect about Roggin is here is an example of how he is objective.He would LOVE to see both the Rams and Raiders both come back to LA and he makes  a point of that all the time on his shows,but he will say -As much as I would like to see that happen,just because it is my wish doesnt mean it will.you and I have no control over any of this. From everything i have heard though  from league sources,the owners dont want a Davis owned team in LA.

He was saying way back in april for instance that it was going to be the rams and chargers coming to LA and nobody would listen to him.NOW many people are saying what HE was saying way back then,people like al michals for example.

He reports things MONTHS before the mainstream media says it.

that again is why i respect that ray hartmann guy in st louis because as i said,unlike gasbag bernie and idiot shane grey,he is not biased in his reporting and he reports the facts there.facts the st louis media and sports fans dont want to hear.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is getting very interesting. There is a lot at stake especially the nfl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> check out this short 7 minute video.Not looking good in dogpatch USA.
> 
> 
> you hear ray hartmann who is the writer of st louis magazine.He is about the only st louis media guy there in dogpatch USA that i haverespect for because he gets attacked all the time there in that city because he has the guts to be objective and not biased like gasbags bernie and shane grey who are so delusional they cant stop drinking the koolaide they serve there in stank louis. those 2 moron st louis sports writers along with other delusional nut fans there in that city actually believe the Rams are going to stay in stank louis.they are so much in denial its pathetic.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Open and honest just ain't happening too many people too many interests that need to be served
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you listen to the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did did and it confirms that this situation is just an extension of what goes on the field. Two sides busting ass and many different interests being served. Also, a gret deal of under the table discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats why I listen to fred roggin of NBC in LA.He is about the only mainstream media source i trust.about the only one out there who is open and honest in their reporting.He has said that he gets calls all the time of people thanking him saying the same thing,that he is about the only one they trust because he tells the TRUTH.
> 
> He always makes it a point that if he is wrong,he will admit he was wrong.He'll go and say-I may be wrong  on this LA relocation thing but so far I have not been. Everything I have been telling listeners that I was attacked for months ago is playing out just as i said it would.
> 
> He has the sound logic of-Inglewood has said that they are building an NFL stadium that breaks ground in december.that has been the narrative since day one i have told you since last spring,thats how we know it will be the Rams coming to LA.
> 
> unless they come out and say otherwise-we are not building an NFL stadium in inglewood,then I will stick to my guns and tell you the Rams are going to LA next year. if they come out and say that,then i will tell you that,they are not building a stadium.I will then say i was wrong but that has not been the case yet.
> 
> logic and common sense with sound reasoning i think you would no doubt agree?
> 
> The thing I really respect about Roggin as well is he will say things like-You may not like what i hear but I just report the facts.dont shoot the messenger.He says that when he talks about things like the Raiders going back to LA since there are a lot of LA Raider fans in LA.they dont like to hear the truth out there.
> 
> the thing i really respect about Roggin is here is an example of how he is objective.He would LOVE to see both the Rams and Raiders both come back to LA and he makes  a point of that all the time on his shows,but he will say -As much as I would like to see that happen,just because it is my wish doesnt mean it will.you and I have no control over any of this. From everything i have heard though  from league sources,the owners dont want a Davis owned team in LA.
> 
> He was saying way back in april for instance that it was going to be the rams and chargers coming to LA and nobody would listen to him.NOW many people are saying what HE was saying way back then,people like al michals for example.
> 
> He reports things MONTHS before the mainstream media says it.
> 
> that again is why i respect that ray hartmann guy in st louis because as i said,unlike gasbag bernie and idiot shane grey,he is not biased in his reporting and he reports the facts there.facts the st louis media and sports fans dont want to hear.
Click to expand...

Im like Roggin too.

Hartmann is  a no nonsense straight shooter I found him engaging.  First time I listened won't be the last.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> check out this short 7 minute video.Not looking good in dogpatch USA.
> 
> 
> you hear ray hartmann who is the writer of st louis magazine.He is about the only st louis media guy there in dogpatch USA that i haverespect for because he gets attacked all the time there in that city because he has the guts to be objective and not biased like gasbags bernie and shane grey who are so delusional they cant stop drinking the koolaide they serve there in stank louis. those 2 moron st louis sports writers along with other delusional nut fans there in that city actually believe the Rams are going to stay in stank louis.they are so much in denial its pathetic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Open and honest just ain't happening too many people too many interests that need to be served
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> did you listen to the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did did and it confirms that this situation is just an extension of what goes on the field. Two sides busting ass and many different interests being served. Also, a gret deal of under the table discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats why I listen to fred roggin of NBC in LA.He is about the only mainstream media source i trust.about the only one out there who is open and honest in their reporting.He has said that he gets calls all the time of people thanking him saying the same thing,that he is about the only one they trust because he tells the TRUTH.
> 
> He always makes it a point that if he is wrong,he will admit he was wrong.He'll go and say-I may be wrong  on this LA relocation thing but so far I have not been. Everything I have been telling listeners that I was attacked for months ago is playing out just as i said it would.
> 
> He has the sound logic of-Inglewood has said that they are building an NFL stadium that breaks ground in december.that has been the narrative since day one i have told you since last spring,thats how we know it will be the Rams coming to LA.
> 
> unless they come out and say otherwise-we are not building an NFL stadium in inglewood,then I will stick to my guns and tell you the Rams are going to LA next year. if they come out and say that,then i will tell you that,they are not building a stadium.I will then say i was wrong but that has not been the case yet.
> 
> logic and common sense with sound reasoning i think you would no doubt agree?
> 
> The thing I really respect about Roggin as well is he will say things like-You may not like what i hear but I just report the facts.dont shoot the messenger.He says that when he talks about things like the Raiders going back to LA since there are a lot of LA Raider fans in LA.they dont like to hear the truth out there.
> 
> the thing i really respect about Roggin is here is an example of how he is objective.He would LOVE to see both the Rams and Raiders both come back to LA and he makes  a point of that all the time on his shows,but he will say -As much as I would like to see that happen,just because it is my wish doesnt mean it will.you and I have no control over any of this. From everything i have heard though  from league sources,the owners dont want a Davis owned team in LA.
> 
> He was saying way back in april for instance that it was going to be the rams and chargers coming to LA and nobody would listen to him.NOW many people are saying what HE was saying way back then,people like al michals for example.
> 
> He reports things MONTHS before the mainstream media says it.
> 
> that again is why i respect that ray hartmann guy in st louis because as i said,unlike gasbag bernie and idiot shane grey,he is not biased in his reporting and he reports the facts there.facts the st louis media and sports fans dont want to hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im like Roggin too.
> 
> Hartmann is  a no nonsense straight shooter I found him engaging.  First time I listened won't be the last.
Click to expand...


yeah I was extremely shocked beyond words when I learned just a couple of months ago there was actually a media guy in st louis who had the guts to tell it like it is.

Hartmann was on roggins show one time saying-Yeah I agree with you fred.I am pretty much the only media person here in st louis that isnt optimistic about the rams staying. I am on a lone island by myself out here in the midwest but i disagree with most everyone here that things will work out and they will stay.I want them to obviously but the facts just dont show there is any reason to believe they will be here after this year.

For months i was not aware there was anybody in the media out there who was objective and not biased in their reporting.I thought they were all delusional idiots like shane grey and gasbag bernie.

I think gasbag bernie in st louis left and went to ESPN because he did not want to have to face st louis fans next year  and eat crow that the rams were leaving when he has been assuring them all this time for the past couple years they were staying.

thats why he jumped shipped and bailed. he knows his ship is sinking.

I so much hate that asshole bernie-he is a hypocrite.when cleveland lost the browns in 96 for a few years before getting them back he said that the cleveland fans did not deserve to lose the browns when they left for baltimore and became the ravens and laughed at LA fans and said they DID deserve to lose the RAMS which was pure bullshit.

the only football town that deserved to lose a football team is st louis because they are a baseball town only,they dont support football at all there,never have.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Open and honest just ain't happening too many people too many interests that need to be served
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you listen to the video?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did did and it confirms that this situation is just an extension of what goes on the field. Two sides busting ass and many different interests being served. Also, a gret deal of under the table discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats why I listen to fred roggin of NBC in LA.He is about the only mainstream media source i trust.about the only one out there who is open and honest in their reporting.He has said that he gets calls all the time of people thanking him saying the same thing,that he is about the only one they trust because he tells the TRUTH.
> 
> He always makes it a point that if he is wrong,he will admit he was wrong.He'll go and say-I may be wrong  on this LA relocation thing but so far I have not been. Everything I have been telling listeners that I was attacked for months ago is playing out just as i said it would.
> 
> He has the sound logic of-Inglewood has said that they are building an NFL stadium that breaks ground in december.that has been the narrative since day one i have told you since last spring,thats how we know it will be the Rams coming to LA.
> 
> unless they come out and say otherwise-we are not building an NFL stadium in inglewood,then I will stick to my guns and tell you the Rams are going to LA next year. if they come out and say that,then i will tell you that,they are not building a stadium.I will then say i was wrong but that has not been the case yet.
> 
> logic and common sense with sound reasoning i think you would no doubt agree?
> 
> The thing I really respect about Roggin as well is he will say things like-You may not like what i hear but I just report the facts.dont shoot the messenger.He says that when he talks about things like the Raiders going back to LA since there are a lot of LA Raider fans in LA.they dont like to hear the truth out there.
> 
> the thing i really respect about Roggin is here is an example of how he is objective.He would LOVE to see both the Rams and Raiders both come back to LA and he makes  a point of that all the time on his shows,but he will say -As much as I would like to see that happen,just because it is my wish doesnt mean it will.you and I have no control over any of this. From everything i have heard though  from league sources,the owners dont want a Davis owned team in LA.
> 
> He was saying way back in april for instance that it was going to be the rams and chargers coming to LA and nobody would listen to him.NOW many people are saying what HE was saying way back then,people like al michals for example.
> 
> He reports things MONTHS before the mainstream media says it.
> 
> that again is why i respect that ray hartmann guy in st louis because as i said,unlike gasbag bernie and idiot shane grey,he is not biased in his reporting and he reports the facts there.facts the st louis media and sports fans dont want to hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im like Roggin too.
> 
> Hartmann is  a no nonsense straight shooter I found him engaging.  First time I listened won't be the last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah I was extremely shocked beyond words when I learned just a couple of months ago there was actually a media guy in st louis who had the guts to tell it like it is.
> 
> Hartmann was on roggins show one time saying-Yeah I agree with you fred.I am pretty much the only media person here in st louis that isnt optimistic about the rams staying. I am on a lone island by myself out here in the midwest but i disagree with most everyone here that things will work out and they will stay.I want them to obviously but the facts just dont show there is any reason to believe they will be here after this year.
> 
> For months i was not aware there was anybody in the media out there who was objective and not biased in their reporting.I thought they were all delusional idiots like shane grey and gasbag bernie.
> 
> I think gasbag bernie in st louis left and went to ESPN because he did not want to have to face st louis fans next year  and eat crow that the rams were leaving when he has been assuring them all this time for the past couple years they were staying.
> 
> thats why he jumped shipped and bailed. he knows his ship is sinking.
> 
> I so much hate that asshole bernie-he is a hypocrite.when cleveland lost the browns in 96 for a few years before getting them back he said that the cleveland fans did not deserve to lose the browns when they left for baltimore and became the ravens and laughed at LA fans and said they DID deserve to lose the RAMS which was pure bullshit.
> 
> the only football town that deserved to lose a football team is st louis because they are a baseball town only,they dont support football at all there,never have.
Click to expand...

I agree if they do not support the team they should lose them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> did you listen to the video?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did did and it confirms that this situation is just an extension of what goes on the field. Two sides busting ass and many different interests being served. Also, a gret deal of under the table discussion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats why I listen to fred roggin of NBC in LA.He is about the only mainstream media source i trust.about the only one out there who is open and honest in their reporting.He has said that he gets calls all the time of people thanking him saying the same thing,that he is about the only one they trust because he tells the TRUTH.
> 
> He always makes it a point that if he is wrong,he will admit he was wrong.He'll go and say-I may be wrong  on this LA relocation thing but so far I have not been. Everything I have been telling listeners that I was attacked for months ago is playing out just as i said it would.
> 
> He has the sound logic of-Inglewood has said that they are building an NFL stadium that breaks ground in december.that has been the narrative since day one i have told you since last spring,thats how we know it will be the Rams coming to LA.
> 
> unless they come out and say otherwise-we are not building an NFL stadium in inglewood,then I will stick to my guns and tell you the Rams are going to LA next year. if they come out and say that,then i will tell you that,they are not building a stadium.I will then say i was wrong but that has not been the case yet.
> 
> logic and common sense with sound reasoning i think you would no doubt agree?
> 
> The thing I really respect about Roggin as well is he will say things like-You may not like what i hear but I just report the facts.dont shoot the messenger.He says that when he talks about things like the Raiders going back to LA since there are a lot of LA Raider fans in LA.they dont like to hear the truth out there.
> 
> the thing i really respect about Roggin is here is an example of how he is objective.He would LOVE to see both the Rams and Raiders both come back to LA and he makes  a point of that all the time on his shows,but he will say -As much as I would like to see that happen,just because it is my wish doesnt mean it will.you and I have no control over any of this. From everything i have heard though  from league sources,the owners dont want a Davis owned team in LA.
> 
> He was saying way back in april for instance that it was going to be the rams and chargers coming to LA and nobody would listen to him.NOW many people are saying what HE was saying way back then,people like al michals for example.
> 
> He reports things MONTHS before the mainstream media says it.
> 
> that again is why i respect that ray hartmann guy in st louis because as i said,unlike gasbag bernie and idiot shane grey,he is not biased in his reporting and he reports the facts there.facts the st louis media and sports fans dont want to hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im like Roggin too.
> 
> Hartmann is  a no nonsense straight shooter I found him engaging.  First time I listened won't be the last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah I was extremely shocked beyond words when I learned just a couple of months ago there was actually a media guy in st louis who had the guts to tell it like it is.
> 
> Hartmann was on roggins show one time saying-Yeah I agree with you fred.I am pretty much the only media person here in st louis that isnt optimistic about the rams staying. I am on a lone island by myself out here in the midwest but i disagree with most everyone here that things will work out and they will stay.I want them to obviously but the facts just dont show there is any reason to believe they will be here after this year.
> 
> For months i was not aware there was anybody in the media out there who was objective and not biased in their reporting.I thought they were all delusional idiots like shane grey and gasbag bernie.
> 
> I think gasbag bernie in st louis left and went to ESPN because he did not want to have to face st louis fans next year  and eat crow that the rams were leaving when he has been assuring them all this time for the past couple years they were staying.
> 
> thats why he jumped shipped and bailed. he knows his ship is sinking.
> 
> I so much hate that asshole bernie-he is a hypocrite.when cleveland lost the browns in 96 for a few years before getting them back he said that the cleveland fans did not deserve to lose the browns when they left for baltimore and became the ravens and laughed at LA fans and said they DID deserve to lose the RAMS which was pure bullshit.
> 
> the only football town that deserved to lose a football team is st louis because they are a baseball town only,they dont support football at all there,never have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree if they do not support the team they should lose them.
Click to expand...


they never even supported the cardinals there in st louis when they were there and that was their REAL football team.

their real football team is in arizona. with the exception of the cubs in chicago,they are the only city in the entire country where baseball is bigger than football which is amazing in this day and age because 30 years ago baseball was big and it was americas favorite pastime but dating back to the mid 90's baseball is not near as big in american anymore as it always was in the past and football is now the new national pastime and it is far bigger than baseball now than 20 years ago.

the cubs have always been bigger in chicago than the bears especially since they have a national following but the difference between them and st louis is THEY support the bears as well.lol


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did did and it confirms that this situation is just an extension of what goes on the field. Two sides busting ass and many different interests being served. Also, a gret deal of under the table discussion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thats why I listen to fred roggin of NBC in LA.He is about the only mainstream media source i trust.about the only one out there who is open and honest in their reporting.He has said that he gets calls all the time of people thanking him saying the same thing,that he is about the only one they trust because he tells the TRUTH.
> 
> He always makes it a point that if he is wrong,he will admit he was wrong.He'll go and say-I may be wrong  on this LA relocation thing but so far I have not been. Everything I have been telling listeners that I was attacked for months ago is playing out just as i said it would.
> 
> He has the sound logic of-Inglewood has said that they are building an NFL stadium that breaks ground in december.that has been the narrative since day one i have told you since last spring,thats how we know it will be the Rams coming to LA.
> 
> unless they come out and say otherwise-we are not building an NFL stadium in inglewood,then I will stick to my guns and tell you the Rams are going to LA next year. if they come out and say that,then i will tell you that,they are not building a stadium.I will then say i was wrong but that has not been the case yet.
> 
> logic and common sense with sound reasoning i think you would no doubt agree?
> 
> The thing I really respect about Roggin as well is he will say things like-You may not like what i hear but I just report the facts.dont shoot the messenger.He says that when he talks about things like the Raiders going back to LA since there are a lot of LA Raider fans in LA.they dont like to hear the truth out there.
> 
> the thing i really respect about Roggin is here is an example of how he is objective.He would LOVE to see both the Rams and Raiders both come back to LA and he makes  a point of that all the time on his shows,but he will say -As much as I would like to see that happen,just because it is my wish doesnt mean it will.you and I have no control over any of this. From everything i have heard though  from league sources,the owners dont want a Davis owned team in LA.
> 
> He was saying way back in april for instance that it was going to be the rams and chargers coming to LA and nobody would listen to him.NOW many people are saying what HE was saying way back then,people like al michals for example.
> 
> He reports things MONTHS before the mainstream media says it.
> 
> that again is why i respect that ray hartmann guy in st louis because as i said,unlike gasbag bernie and idiot shane grey,he is not biased in his reporting and he reports the facts there.facts the st louis media and sports fans dont want to hear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im like Roggin too.
> 
> Hartmann is  a no nonsense straight shooter I found him engaging.  First time I listened won't be the last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah I was extremely shocked beyond words when I learned just a couple of months ago there was actually a media guy in st louis who had the guts to tell it like it is.
> 
> Hartmann was on roggins show one time saying-Yeah I agree with you fred.I am pretty much the only media person here in st louis that isnt optimistic about the rams staying. I am on a lone island by myself out here in the midwest but i disagree with most everyone here that things will work out and they will stay.I want them to obviously but the facts just dont show there is any reason to believe they will be here after this year.
> 
> For months i was not aware there was anybody in the media out there who was objective and not biased in their reporting.I thought they were all delusional idiots like shane grey and gasbag bernie.
> 
> I think gasbag bernie in st louis left and went to ESPN because he did not want to have to face st louis fans next year  and eat crow that the rams were leaving when he has been assuring them all this time for the past couple years they were staying.
> 
> thats why he jumped shipped and bailed. he knows his ship is sinking.
> 
> I so much hate that asshole bernie-he is a hypocrite.when cleveland lost the browns in 96 for a few years before getting them back he said that the cleveland fans did not deserve to lose the browns when they left for baltimore and became the ravens and laughed at LA fans and said they DID deserve to lose the RAMS which was pure bullshit.
> 
> the only football town that deserved to lose a football team is st louis because they are a baseball town only,they dont support football at all there,never have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree if they do not support the team they should lose them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they never even supported the cardinals there in st louis when they were there and that was their REAL football team.
> 
> their real football team is in arizona. with the exception of the cubs in chicago,they are the only city in the entire country where baseball is bigger than football which is amazing in this day and age because 30 years ago baseball was big and it was americas favorite pastime but dating back to the mid 90's baseball is not near as big in american anymore as it always was in the past and football is now the new national pastime and it is far bigger than baseball now than 20 years ago.
> 
> the cubs have always been bigger in chicago than the bears especially since they have a national following but the difference between them and st louis is THEY support the bears as well.lol
Click to expand...

I agree with your assessment of who their real team was. LOL how could they let that slip away.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats why I listen to fred roggin of NBC in LA.He is about the only mainstream media source i trust.about the only one out there who is open and honest in their reporting.He has said that he gets calls all the time of people thanking him saying the same thing,that he is about the only one they trust because he tells the TRUTH.
> 
> He always makes it a point that if he is wrong,he will admit he was wrong.He'll go and say-I may be wrong  on this LA relocation thing but so far I have not been. Everything I have been telling listeners that I was attacked for months ago is playing out just as i said it would.
> 
> He has the sound logic of-Inglewood has said that they are building an NFL stadium that breaks ground in december.that has been the narrative since day one i have told you since last spring,thats how we know it will be the Rams coming to LA.
> 
> unless they come out and say otherwise-we are not building an NFL stadium in inglewood,then I will stick to my guns and tell you the Rams are going to LA next year. if they come out and say that,then i will tell you that,they are not building a stadium.I will then say i was wrong but that has not been the case yet.
> 
> logic and common sense with sound reasoning i think you would no doubt agree?
> 
> The thing I really respect about Roggin as well is he will say things like-You may not like what i hear but I just report the facts.dont shoot the messenger.He says that when he talks about things like the Raiders going back to LA since there are a lot of LA Raider fans in LA.they dont like to hear the truth out there.
> 
> the thing i really respect about Roggin is here is an example of how he is objective.He would LOVE to see both the Rams and Raiders both come back to LA and he makes  a point of that all the time on his shows,but he will say -As much as I would like to see that happen,just because it is my wish doesnt mean it will.you and I have no control over any of this. From everything i have heard though  from league sources,the owners dont want a Davis owned team in LA.
> 
> He was saying way back in april for instance that it was going to be the rams and chargers coming to LA and nobody would listen to him.NOW many people are saying what HE was saying way back then,people like al michals for example.
> 
> He reports things MONTHS before the mainstream media says it.
> 
> that again is why i respect that ray hartmann guy in st louis because as i said,unlike gasbag bernie and idiot shane grey,he is not biased in his reporting and he reports the facts there.facts the st louis media and sports fans dont want to hear.
> 
> 
> 
> Im like Roggin too.
> 
> Hartmann is  a no nonsense straight shooter I found him engaging.  First time I listened won't be the last.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah I was extremely shocked beyond words when I learned just a couple of months ago there was actually a media guy in st louis who had the guts to tell it like it is.
> 
> Hartmann was on roggins show one time saying-Yeah I agree with you fred.I am pretty much the only media person here in st louis that isnt optimistic about the rams staying. I am on a lone island by myself out here in the midwest but i disagree with most everyone here that things will work out and they will stay.I want them to obviously but the facts just dont show there is any reason to believe they will be here after this year.
> 
> For months i was not aware there was anybody in the media out there who was objective and not biased in their reporting.I thought they were all delusional idiots like shane grey and gasbag bernie.
> 
> I think gasbag bernie in st louis left and went to ESPN because he did not want to have to face st louis fans next year  and eat crow that the rams were leaving when he has been assuring them all this time for the past couple years they were staying.
> 
> thats why he jumped shipped and bailed. he knows his ship is sinking.
> 
> I so much hate that asshole bernie-he is a hypocrite.when cleveland lost the browns in 96 for a few years before getting them back he said that the cleveland fans did not deserve to lose the browns when they left for baltimore and became the ravens and laughed at LA fans and said they DID deserve to lose the RAMS which was pure bullshit.
> 
> the only football town that deserved to lose a football team is st louis because they are a baseball town only,they dont support football at all there,never have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree if they do not support the team they should lose them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they never even supported the cardinals there in st louis when they were there and that was their REAL football team.
> 
> their real football team is in arizona. with the exception of the cubs in chicago,they are the only city in the entire country where baseball is bigger than football which is amazing in this day and age because 30 years ago baseball was big and it was americas favorite pastime but dating back to the mid 90's baseball is not near as big in american anymore as it always was in the past and football is now the new national pastime and it is far bigger than baseball now than 20 years ago.
> 
> the cubs have always been bigger in chicago than the bears especially since they have a national following but the difference between them and st louis is THEY support the bears as well.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with your assessment of who their real team was. LOL how could they let that slip away.
Click to expand...


here is another example of the media bias in the lamestream media not reporting the facts,they talk here in this video of the chargers probably being out the door in SD for LA saying this could be their last year.

Save our Bolts - ESPN Video

they conveinetly forget to mention that while there is a chance the chargers will leave SD, it wont be this year,it will be at least a couple years because USC is is the only sports facility in LA that has told the NFL they will allow them to play there for the next couple years while the new stadium gets built.

they forget to mention in the video that USC has said they will only let one team play there though and we know for a fact it wont be the Raiders since they have said they wont allow them there. that just leaves the chargers and rams.stan kroneke is the one funding the stadium and former LA Rams quarterback pat haden is the athletic directo.gee wonder which one he will choose? lol

the idiots also forget to mention as well that carson is a toxic land dump so it will never be approved and way behind inglewood and the owners like inglewood.

this biased media video is a joke.while the chargers very well could leave SD for LA,it wont be next year and if they do,they will have to join the Rams in inglewood a couple years down the road. 

the owners will never approve the carson plan cause they would have two teams from the same division playing in the same stadium.it works in new york with the giants and jets because they are in two different conferences.

If carson got approved,they would have to rearrange the teams in conferences again and they would lose the chargers/raiders rivalry as they would with many rivalrys in the AFC west like the raiders and chiefs. how dumb do these clowns think we are that we will fall for this crap in this video?

Save our Bolts - ESPN Video


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Im like Roggin too.
> 
> Hartmann is  a no nonsense straight shooter I found him engaging.  First time I listened won't be the last.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I was extremely shocked beyond words when I learned just a couple of months ago there was actually a media guy in st louis who had the guts to tell it like it is.
> 
> Hartmann was on roggins show one time saying-Yeah I agree with you fred.I am pretty much the only media person here in st louis that isnt optimistic about the rams staying. I am on a lone island by myself out here in the midwest but i disagree with most everyone here that things will work out and they will stay.I want them to obviously but the facts just dont show there is any reason to believe they will be here after this year.
> 
> For months i was not aware there was anybody in the media out there who was objective and not biased in their reporting.I thought they were all delusional idiots like shane grey and gasbag bernie.
> 
> I think gasbag bernie in st louis left and went to ESPN because he did not want to have to face st louis fans next year  and eat crow that the rams were leaving when he has been assuring them all this time for the past couple years they were staying.
> 
> thats why he jumped shipped and bailed. he knows his ship is sinking.
> 
> I so much hate that asshole bernie-he is a hypocrite.when cleveland lost the browns in 96 for a few years before getting them back he said that the cleveland fans did not deserve to lose the browns when they left for baltimore and became the ravens and laughed at LA fans and said they DID deserve to lose the RAMS which was pure bullshit.
> 
> the only football town that deserved to lose a football team is st louis because they are a baseball town only,they dont support football at all there,never have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree if they do not support the team they should lose them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they never even supported the cardinals there in st louis when they were there and that was their REAL football team.
> 
> their real football team is in arizona. with the exception of the cubs in chicago,they are the only city in the entire country where baseball is bigger than football which is amazing in this day and age because 30 years ago baseball was big and it was americas favorite pastime but dating back to the mid 90's baseball is not near as big in american anymore as it always was in the past and football is now the new national pastime and it is far bigger than baseball now than 20 years ago.
> 
> the cubs have always been bigger in chicago than the bears especially since they have a national following but the difference between them and st louis is THEY support the bears as well.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with your assessment of who their real team was. LOL how could they let that slip away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here is another example of the media bias in the lamestream media not reporting the facts,they talk here in this video of the chargers probably being out the door in SD for LA saying this could be their last year.
> 
> Save our Bolts - ESPN Video
> 
> they conveinetly forget to mention that while there is a chance the chargers will leave SD, it wont be this year,it will be at least a couple years because USC is is the only sports facility in LA that has told the NFL they will allow them to play there for the next couple years while the new stadium gets built.
> 
> they forget to mention in the video that USC has said they will only let one team play there though and we know for a fact it wont be the Raiders since they have said they wont allow them there. that just leaves the chargers and rams.stan kroneke is the one funding the stadium and former LA Rams quarterback pat haden is the athletic directo.gee wonder which one he will choose? lol
> 
> the idiots also forget to mention as well that carson is a toxic land dump so it will never be approved and way behind inglewood and the owners like inglewood.
> 
> this biased media video is a joke.while the chargers very well could leave SD for LA,it wont be next year and if they do,they will have to join the Rams in inglewood a couple years down the road.
> 
> the owners will never approve the carson plan cause they would have two teams from the same division playing in the same stadium.it works in new york with the giants and jets because they are in two different conferences.
> 
> If carson got approved,they would have to rearrange the teams in conferences again and they would lose the chargers/raiders rivalry as they would with many rivalrys in the AFC west like the raiders and chiefs. how dumb do these clowns think we are that we will fall for this crap in this video?
> 
> Save our Bolts - ESPN Video
Click to expand...

Rearrange teams in conferences, more crap to roll down hill..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I was extremely shocked beyond words when I learned just a couple of months ago there was actually a media guy in st louis who had the guts to tell it like it is.
> 
> Hartmann was on roggins show one time saying-Yeah I agree with you fred.I am pretty much the only media person here in st louis that isnt optimistic about the rams staying. I am on a lone island by myself out here in the midwest but i disagree with most everyone here that things will work out and they will stay.I want them to obviously but the facts just dont show there is any reason to believe they will be here after this year.
> 
> For months i was not aware there was anybody in the media out there who was objective and not biased in their reporting.I thought they were all delusional idiots like shane grey and gasbag bernie.
> 
> I think gasbag bernie in st louis left and went to ESPN because he did not want to have to face st louis fans next year  and eat crow that the rams were leaving when he has been assuring them all this time for the past couple years they were staying.
> 
> thats why he jumped shipped and bailed. he knows his ship is sinking.
> 
> I so much hate that asshole bernie-he is a hypocrite.when cleveland lost the browns in 96 for a few years before getting them back he said that the cleveland fans did not deserve to lose the browns when they left for baltimore and became the ravens and laughed at LA fans and said they DID deserve to lose the RAMS which was pure bullshit.
> 
> the only football town that deserved to lose a football team is st louis because they are a baseball town only,they dont support football at all there,never have.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree if they do not support the team they should lose them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they never even supported the cardinals there in st louis when they were there and that was their REAL football team.
> 
> their real football team is in arizona. with the exception of the cubs in chicago,they are the only city in the entire country where baseball is bigger than football which is amazing in this day and age because 30 years ago baseball was big and it was americas favorite pastime but dating back to the mid 90's baseball is not near as big in american anymore as it always was in the past and football is now the new national pastime and it is far bigger than baseball now than 20 years ago.
> 
> the cubs have always been bigger in chicago than the bears especially since they have a national following but the difference between them and st louis is THEY support the bears as well.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with your assessment of who their real team was. LOL how could they let that slip away.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> here is another example of the media bias in the lamestream media not reporting the facts,they talk here in this video of the chargers probably being out the door in SD for LA saying this could be their last year.
> 
> Save our Bolts - ESPN Video
> 
> they conveinetly forget to mention that while there is a chance the chargers will leave SD, it wont be this year,it will be at least a couple years because USC is is the only sports facility in LA that has told the NFL they will allow them to play there for the next couple years while the new stadium gets built.
> 
> they forget to mention in the video that USC has said they will only let one team play there though and we know for a fact it wont be the Raiders since they have said they wont allow them there. that just leaves the chargers and rams.stan kroneke is the one funding the stadium and former LA Rams quarterback pat haden is the athletic directo.gee wonder which one he will choose? lol
> 
> the idiots also forget to mention as well that carson is a toxic land dump so it will never be approved and way behind inglewood and the owners like inglewood.
> 
> this biased media video is a joke.while the chargers very well could leave SD for LA,it wont be next year and if they do,they will have to join the Rams in inglewood a couple years down the road.
> 
> the owners will never approve the carson plan cause they would have two teams from the same division playing in the same stadium.it works in new york with the giants and jets because they are in two different conferences.
> 
> If carson got approved,they would have to rearrange the teams in conferences again and they would lose the chargers/raiders rivalry as they would with many rivalrys in the AFC west like the raiders and chiefs. how dumb do these clowns think we are that we will fall for this crap in this video?
> 
> Save our Bolts - ESPN Video
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rearrange teams in conferences, more crap to roll down hill..
Click to expand...


if you could,.would still like to hear your answer to post# 13 on my  cubs thread here.

Anybody else here pulling for a Cubs/Royals world series? | Page 2 | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## LA RAM FAN

roggin was talking on his show  about the strategy to get to LA saying-we'll have a resolution.dont matter if st louis has a term sheet.we have some insight on this that you wont hear from the mainstream,the people we talk to are not the people they are talking to.

dean spanos believes LA is his market.he doesnt want to be a partner or tenant with kroneke,he wants to be his own man.the owners prefer the inglewood project,carson is inferior to it.the owners are turned off by spanos because he is unwilling to talk to stan or the city of san diegowhen you take the emotion out of it,you see the owners want to take care of dean because he is one of their boys,their buddy,but they like the inglewood site.

they are frustrated that he is not talking to anybody.the chargers are boxed in.they have boxed themselves into a corner.because of that they are saying we need more time.no you have had PLENTY of time to get this taken care of,you havent.

at the end of the day,they are going to make a BUSINESS decision,not an emotional decision.If he waits any longer and keeps playing the waiting game like he has,they are going to be mad at you.that is the danger in waiting,they are going to want it worked out.they wont look favorably on you if you havent.the league will be stepping in if he keeps walking away from san diego,and he may be stuck there not having any leverage.same deal.

the only way st louis keeps the rams is if the city says-okay we will give you everything you want for free.we will build it all for you for free.you dont pay us anything,taxpayers pay and rams get everything they want but its stupid that stan would do that.that makes no sense.that is like stan building inglewood for the raiders for free.makes no sense,its stupid.

connect the dots.read between the tea leaves.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> roggin was talking on his show  about the strategy to get to LA saying-we'll have a resolution.dont matter if st louis has a term sheet.we have some insight on this that you wont hear from the mainstream,the people we talk to are not the people they are talking to.
> 
> dean spanos believes LA is his market.he doesnt want to be a partner or tenant with kroneke,he wants to be his own man.the owners prefer the inglewood project,carson is inferior to it.the owners are turned off by spanos because he is unwilling to talk to stan or the city of san diegowhen you take the emotion out of it,you see the owners want to take care of dean because he is one of their boys,their buddy,but they like the inglewood site.
> 
> they are frustrated that he is not talking to anybody.the chargers are boxed in.they have boxed themselves into a corner.because of that they are saying we need more time.no you have had PLENTY of time to get this taken care of,you havent.
> 
> at the end of the day,they are going to make a BUSINESS decision,not an emotional decision.If he waits any longer and keeps playing the waiting game like he has,they are going to be mad at you.that is the danger in waiting,they are going to want it worked out.they wont look favorably on you if you havent.the league will be stepping in if he keeps walking away from san diego,and he may be stuck there not having any leverage.same deal.
> 
> the only way st louis keeps the rams is if the city says-okay we will give you everything you want for free.we will build it all for you for free.you dont pay us anything,taxpayers pay and rams get everything they want but its stupid that stan would do that.that makes no sense.that is like stan building inglewood for the raiders for free.makes no sense,its stupid.
> 
> connect the dots.read between the tea leaves.


They should make a "business decision" to do otherwise would have them facing a lawsuit ob behalf of the taxpayers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.bizjournals.com/stlouis/...-authority-denies-request-for-term-sheet.html

Why are they still postking stories like this? Kronke is going to do what he is going to do. St Louis and the NFL can't stop him. Of the 3 cities in danger of losing a team St. Louis is in the worst position to keep a team. As broke as they are San Diego or Oakland could keep their teams if they can come up with a workable plan to fund a new stadiums. My gut feeling is San Diego or Oakland will pull a miracle out of their broke asses one of those 2 will save their team. Where as St. Louis is not only dealing with needing money they are dealing with a owner that has made it pretty clear he has no intention or interest in staying in St. Louis. The fact that he is willing to spend his own money to go to LA but won't spend a dime to build a stadium to stay in St. Louis. Tells you all you need to know. At least in San Diego and Oakland their owners are saying build it for us we will stay. St Louis is going to jump through hoops for a owner that is saying thanks, but no thanks please forward my mail to Inglewood California. The chances of new stadiums in San Diego and or Oakland maybe slim. But that is better than St. Louis that might have a new stadium, but no team willing to play there. Hope is slim in San Diego and Oakland but its more hold then St. Louis has at this time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Rams want out of St. Louis, and are now focused on moving the Los Angeles to play in a stadium Rams’ owner Stan Kroenke is proposing in Inglewood.

A few thoughts on STL Task Force submitting stadium term sheet to NFL | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


Eric Geller - Mobile Uploads | Facebook

fred roggin mentioned this below on his show.

And a behind-the-scenes look at the NFL-To-LA situation reveals the Rams are in still very much the favorite to move back.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Roggin said on his show today-the reason it looks so bad for st louis to keep the rams is the city comptroller who handles the cost of funds there and the city coordinater along with the citizens of the state dont want the cost of the stadium that governor jay nixon is trying to shove down their throuts.they are sayign-we will have a voice.

when they go to the NFL offices and say-we promise we can deliver.the NFL is going to say-will where is your term sheet,where is it?

if they say -here it is,it will show not everyone has signed off on it.that its not done.the nfl will say-we cant bank on this. Now is this all a smoke screen by st louis? no but it is a wing and a prayer.

an NFL source i have talked to has said the chargers are going to come to the NFL and say-Look we got this done.But that is incorrect.no they dont have it done.

the chargers fabiani is not talking to us anymore because after they said they got the land in carson,we then pointed out that they only got a few acres of land which is not big enough for a football stadium.because we told the truth,the chargers are not talking to us anymore.

I had a listener email me the other day and say-If this information you tell me is true about the LA relocation how come i have not heard about this online? I have told listeners here before many of the information we report on the LA relocation, you wont hear online because we are talking to NFL sources the rest of the media is not talking to.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Deal Between Rams, Chargers In Los Angeles Possible - Fx Report Daily

And this was reported by a St. Louis Blogger? There really isn't an exposure of objective here...

that explains it all.lol

roggin had vinnie on and according to them early january is when the votes will take place for the LA site.

st louis is a dead market for an NFL city for advertising and sponsorships.

when talking about st louis fans and the rams roggin says its like a divorce,you want to hang on to her but she is saying -im done with you.it rips your heart out.

their moving.

some other woman will come along who likes you and you will like them back,but you cant have the girlfriend you want that you have NOW.she is leaving you.It hurts but accept it. this is something st louis folks dont understand.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

STADIUM TALK: Who is the Raiders "Mystery Investor"?

Does Running Up Debt For Convention Center Renovations Make Sense? | KTRS | St Louis News and Talk Radio | The Big 550 AM


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland Raiders NFL Football Front Page


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland Raiders NFL Football Front Page


A new St. Louis stadium deal doesn't force Rams owner's hand to stay - CBSSports.com

"St. Louis could, according to NFL regulations, present a stadium plan that makes it nearly impossible for Kroenke to move the Rams"

St. Louis coming up with their unilaterally determined share of the financing (getting close to 1/3 them, 2/3 Rams according to a recent Peacock interview) would make it nearly impossible to move the team according to NFL regulations...

EXCEPT...

This is not a situation where the Rams' lease just naturally expired. This is a situation where St. Louis chose to break the old lease and grant the Rams permission to move instead (the term in the lease that deals with what happens when the lease is broken). So any regulations in the relocation guidelines regarding good faith are already moot. St. Louis already broke good faith.

Owners voting in favor of forcing the Rams to stay would be telling their cities that it's okay to break any promises made to them, and if they won't be able to do anything about it. When push comes to shove, no sane owner will vote for that.

indeed.

glad you got to EXCEPT, because that is exactly the point, they can't force stan to agree to a deal that he never signed or agreed to after they violated the lease & refused to do what was necessary, sooner or later they are going to have to answer that question...why didn't they honor their contract & spend the money instead of all this other hooey, did they think stan was going to argue like s.d. & oakland are for years & years?

Stan Kroenke has the best lawyers money can buy. He's already spent over $200 million on the $6 billion Hollywood Park project. The infrastructure for the entire NFL "Disneyland" is already being constructed. The NFL stadium there breaks ground in a matter of weeks. Just because Jason LaCanfora says he won't move to LA if the NFL tries to block him, doesn't mean he won't come. StL lost in arbitration in 2013 and that ended it. Stan Kroenke and the Rams have the law on their side. U.S. Law supersedes NFL rules and guidelines. This is over before it begins. It's, however, not going to court because every NFL owner will hear from their lawyers that they lose to SK in court and have to pay him, his lawyers, and their own lawyers $millions for years. Or, they can all make $millions sharing SK's good fortune in LA. What do you think they'll choose? The Rams are moving to LA next year and their new Inglewood palace will be their LA home in 2018. It's happening!#LARams2016#GlassFromTheSky

Speculation is still flying around on whether a new Stadium proposal in St Louis could keep Stan Kroenke the Rams from relocating . St Louis is no closer to closing a financial plan for a new North Riverfront stadium then San Diego and Oakland are in their new stadium financing proposals in attempting to keep their teams in their cities. .

Of the five new stadium proposals currently on the table , those being in St Louis , San Diego , Oakland , Carson and Inglewood , only one has not only completed a financing plan , but is set to begin construction in 2 months , that being Stan Kroenke' $1.86 billion , 80,000 seat Inglewood stadium .

NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell and the League knows that once the first shovel of earrh is turned at Inglewood in mid-December 2015 , then all speculations and rumors can then become confirmations and facts that the League is most likely waiting for in stating at the beginning of this year in moving up the filing for relocation from Jan 1 - Feb 15 , 2016 to sometime at the end of 2015 , and recently by January 2016 .

So until this mid-December when the League begins to see true Progress in Inglewood instead of of what Mr North said that Mr Peacock said that Mr Blitz said that Mr Slay said that Judge Frawley said that Mr Reed said that Mr Schaaf said that Mr Flanigan said and now what Ms Green said in St Louis , everything is still at a stand still .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis Alderman Needs Mathmatical Assurance For New Stadium

They're still paying off the dome till 2020? A community that small cannot subsidize two stadiums in a little over 21 years. It will have to come to a vote of the people for tax increases. That's not going to happen. Welcome to Stan's lando plenty in LA. Any Politician that knows about city county and state short comings that votes for this waste of money should be voted out. I wouldn't vote for stadium in LA that would be payed by higher taxes.

NFL To Hold Public Hearing On Potential Relocation To Los Angeles, Oct. 27


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Task Force Dishes Details on Stadium Project as Board of Alderman Vote Approaches > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so it appears the NFL is going to be meeting in all three of these cities to hear their plans.stank louis is the one that is the biggest joke of them and should not even be heard for their plans for a new stadium since the city violated the lease agreement with the team.lol

roggin said on his show today-Rams are not going to stay in st louis cause the cost of the stadium will cost more than what was originally thought.Rams are out,gone. maybe not this go round but they are going. rams dont want anything to do with st louis.

vinnie you were loved in st louis once not you are hated in st louis because you told the truth.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL Public Hearings


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fred roggin on his show said the chargers want a stadium in downtown in SD,that if they get it there they will probably stay.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

on roggins show he had ray hartmann from st louis magazine on hartmann  was saying the NFL will be moving to LA based on business decisions,what fans say is irrelevent.the scope of the NFL has changed in the last 20 years which benefits LA.the facotr in them moving there is corporate sponsorships and suites that st louis cant provide them.that wont be generated in st louis.
hartmann said sports people in st louis are saying bad things about LA.hartmann says-my prediction is stan kroneke will move to LA.

roggin says he thinks st louis will get another team,hartmann does not because the NFL has never regarded st louis very well.they were passes over for charlotte and jacksonville which are smaller markets than st louis.

people have speculated that if the rams left for LA the raiders would come here.i dont see that happening though.i really dont.


Roggin also said scott kaplan of san diego has said the city is going to announce of a stadium plan in downtown and if that option is presented it will probably screw up the chargers plans for LA.lol  he also said to raider fans in LA that just because you like them that doesnet mean the corporate sponsors will like the raiders who will put up the money for sponsorships and PSL licences and suites.

if the chargers came to LA,they would always play second fiddle to all LA's other sports teams out there.they will not be one of the big names there.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> on roggins show he had ray hartmann from st louis magazine on hartmann  was saying the NFL will be moving to LA based on business decisions,what fans say is irrelevent.the scope of the NFL has changed in the last 20 years which benefits LA.the facotr in them moving there is corporate sponsorships and suites that st louis cant provide them.that wont be generated in st louis.
> hartmann said sports people in st louis are saying bad things about LA.hartmann says-my prediction is stan kroneke will move to LA.
> 
> roggin says he thinks st louis will get another team,hartmann does not because the NFL has never regarded st louis very well.they were passes over for charlotte and jacksonville which are smaller markets than st louis.
> 
> people have speculated that if the rams left for LA the raiders would come here.i dont see that happening though.i really dont.
> 
> 
> Roggin also said scott kaplan of san diego has said the city is going to announce of a stadium plan in downtown and if that option is presented it will probably screw up the chargers plans for LA.lol  he also said to raider fans in LA that just because you like them that doesnet mean the corporate sponsors will like the raiders who will put up the money for sponsorships and PSL licences and suites.
> 
> if the chargers came to LA,they would always play second fiddle to all LA's other sports teams out there.they will not be one of the big names there.


They would play second fiddle unless they play like a premier team. Everyone loves a winner.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> on roggins show he had ray hartmann from st louis magazine on hartmann  was saying the NFL will be moving to LA based on business decisions,what fans say is irrelevent.the scope of the NFL has changed in the last 20 years which benefits LA.the facotr in them moving there is corporate sponsorships and suites that st louis cant provide them.that wont be generated in st louis.
> hartmann said sports people in st louis are saying bad things about LA.hartmann says-my prediction is stan kroneke will move to LA.
> 
> roggin says he thinks st louis will get another team,hartmann does not because the NFL has never regarded st louis very well.they were passes over for charlotte and jacksonville which are smaller markets than st louis.
> 
> people have speculated that if the rams left for LA the raiders would come here.i dont see that happening though.i really dont.
> 
> 
> Roggin also said scott kaplan of san diego has said the city is going to announce of a stadium plan in downtown and if that option is presented it will probably screw up the chargers plans for LA.lol  he also said to raider fans in LA that just because you like them that doesnet mean the corporate sponsors will like the raiders who will put up the money for sponsorships and PSL licences and suites.
> 
> if the chargers came to LA,they would always play second fiddle to all LA's other sports teams out there.they will not be one of the big names there.
> 
> 
> 
> They would play second fiddle unless they play like a premier team. Everyone loves a winner.
Click to expand...


that holds true for baseball and basketball out there.Like I know that the fans out there have turned to the clippers instead of the lakers  now however its different with football though.

matter  of fact the first year the chargers came into the NFL their first year they were the Los Angeles Chargers and after just one year in LA they moved to san diego and that was why they moved to san diego in the first place was because they could not compete with the Rams for attendance.

The chargers in that one year in LA they only averaged attendance numbers of a mere 19,000 for all their games. and they had a winning record going 8-4.their biggest turnout was the playoff game against the houston oilers which was a crowd of around 32,000 for that game.

The Rams in that same year they finished with a losing record of a mere 4-8 record but despite that,their average crowds they drew were from 59,000 to 63,000 that same year.

so the proof is in the pudding that even if the chargers do well out there,they will be second fiddel to the Rams same as the Raiders were when they were there.

remember when i mentioned how the raiders when they won the superbowl out there in LA that they only drew a small measely crowd of just over 45,000 for their home opener the next year where the Rams in their home opener that same year drew a standing room only crowd of over 65,000 for their home opener?

the oakland raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA but nobody there in LA cared.

NFL FOOTBALL will work out there in LA but only if it is the rams obviously.

see its different with basketball and baseball because they have so many more games they go to that they only want to see so many games if it is a winner.not so with football though because it is jjust once a week.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> on roggins show he had ray hartmann from st louis magazine on hartmann  was saying the NFL will be moving to LA based on business decisions,what fans say is irrelevent.the scope of the NFL has changed in the last 20 years which benefits LA.the facotr in them moving there is corporate sponsorships and suites that st louis cant provide them.that wont be generated in st louis.
> hartmann said sports people in st louis are saying bad things about LA.hartmann says-my prediction is stan kroneke will move to LA.
> 
> roggin says he thinks st louis will get another team,hartmann does not because the NFL has never regarded st louis very well.they were passes over for charlotte and jacksonville which are smaller markets than st louis.
> 
> people have speculated that if the rams left for LA the raiders would come here.i dont see that happening though.i really dont.
> 
> 
> Roggin also said scott kaplan of san diego has said the city is going to announce of a stadium plan in downtown and if that option is presented it will probably screw up the chargers plans for LA.lol  he also said to raider fans in LA that just because you like them that doesnet mean the corporate sponsors will like the raiders who will put up the money for sponsorships and PSL licences and suites.
> 
> if the chargers came to LA,they would always play second fiddle to all LA's other sports teams out there.they will not be one of the big names there.
> 
> 
> 
> They would play second fiddle unless they play like a premier team. Everyone loves a winner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that holds true for baseball and basketball out there.Like I know that the fans out there have turned to the clippers instead of the lakers  now however its different with football though.
> 
> matter  of fact the first year the chargers came into the NFL their first year they were the Los Angeles Chargers and after just one year in LA they moved to san diego and that was why they moved to san diego in the first place was because they could not compete with the Rams for attendance.
> 
> The chargers in that one year in LA they only averaged attendance numbers of a mere 19,000 for all their games. and they had a winning record going 8-4.their biggest turnout was the playoff game against the houston oilers which was a crowd of around 32,000 for that game.
> 
> The Rams in that same year they finished with a losing record of a mere 4-8 record but despite that,their average crowds they drew were from 59,000 to 63,000 that same year.
> 
> so the proof is in the pudding that even if the chargers do well out there,they will be second fiddel to the Rams same as the Raiders were when they were there.
> 
> remember when i mentioned how the raiders when they won the superbowl out there in LA that they only drew a small measely crowd of just over 45,000 for their home opener the next year where the Rams in their home opener that same year drew a standing room only crowd of over 65,000 for their home opener?
> 
> the oakland raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA but nobody there in LA cared.
> 
> NFL FOOTBALL will work out there in LA but only if it is the rams obviously.
> 
> see its different with basketball and baseball because they have so many more games they go to that they only want to see so many games if it is a winner.not so with football though because it is jjust once a week.
Click to expand...

And the fans can get up close and personal.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Looking good for the chargers to have to stay in SD.

Mayor: Gov. Brown's action helps San Diego stadium effort


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Seating full for hearing on possible Rams relocation : Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as always the lamestream media is pushing the BS carson project that will never fly.

Chargers will file for relocation to Los Angeles

More Fabiani spin. All three teams will file. At least one will be in LA next year.#LARams2016

his is no news. As it has been reported for weeks all three teams will file. "Unofficially" they all have filed already. That's why all 3 city's will have town hall meetings with the league this week. This is just the formalities. We know which team is coming for sure.#larams2016

The NFL knows the truth. The Chargers are a distant 3rd in their studies.

But the biggest problem is corporate support for PSL's in Carson. They can't find it for the Raiders. Carson is already dead.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

.@DailyNewsVinny: "Even as Missouri leaders close in on approving a stadium deal in hopes of keeping them in St. Louis, the Rams are full steam ahead to Los Angeles."

Let’s not kid ourselves about where we really are on L.A. relocation | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore

http://www.bizjournals.com/stlouis/...ould-put-city-stadium-funding-to.html?ana=fbk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bonsignore: NFL's Town Hall Meeting Gives Rams Fans 'Chance to Vent' > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams

DailyNewsVinny: "But the reality of the situation...the Rams, Chargers and Raiders have already (filed unofficially). You don't need an official relocation filing to understand that. (The NFL) knows where they are in this. Come January, we're probably going to have a vote. We're going to allow the communities to have their say prior to it getting to that point."


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The NFL Cares What St. Louis Thinks About Moving the Rams to L.A. Really.

Aldermen tired of waiting for details on St. Louis stadium financing : News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"It’s unlikely that a citywide vote could be accomplished in that kind of a time frame. Which means that...any plan for a public vote would be relevant not to keeping the Rams but luring another team away from another city. You know, like the way St. Louis lured the Rams away from Los Angeles in the first place."

Effort coming to force public vote on St. Louis stadium


Stadium financing revealed: City to pay $70 million, plus rebate some taxes : News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers fans feel like they are falling into Black Hole with possible move


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Chargers fans feel like they are falling into Black Hole with possible move


I just cannot see the Los Angeles Chargers


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chargers fans feel like they are falling into Black Hole with possible move
> 
> 
> 
> I just cannot see the Los Angeles Chargers
Click to expand...


I agree with that one san diego charger fan who says its just leverage for a new stadium there because the chargers have ZERO fans in LA when you compare the fans the rams have and the raiders do.The Rams have a huge fanbase there,the raiders have somewhat of one but its limited,the chargers? none at all and spanos knows that.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chargers fans feel like they are falling into Black Hole with possible move
> 
> 
> 
> I just cannot see the Los Angeles Chargers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with that one san diego charger fan who says its just leverage for a new stadium there because the chargers have ZERO fans in LA when you compare the fans the rams have and the raiders do.The Rams have a huge fanbase there,the raiders have somewhat of one but its limited,the chargers? none at all and spanos knows that.
Click to expand...

Oh yes the fans I wasn't thinking about them Should have some ass kicking power


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chargers fans feel like they are falling into Black Hole with possible move
> 
> 
> 
> I just cannot see the Los Angeles Chargers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with that one san diego charger fan who says its just leverage for a new stadium there because the chargers have ZERO fans in LA when you compare the fans the rams have and the raiders do.The Rams have a huge fanbase there,the raiders have somewhat of one but its limited,the chargers? none at all and spanos knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes the fans I wasn't thinking about them Should have some ass kicking power
Click to expand...


the thing is it just might not be leverage though,spanos just might be that big of an idiot to actually think they will show up for games there too stupid to understand that place will be empty if they move there.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chargers fans feel like they are falling into Black Hole with possible move
> 
> 
> 
> I just cannot see the Los Angeles Chargers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with that one san diego charger fan who says its just leverage for a new stadium there because the chargers have ZERO fans in LA when you compare the fans the rams have and the raiders do.The Rams have a huge fanbase there,the raiders have somewhat of one but its limited,the chargers? none at all and spanos knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes the fans I wasn't thinking about them Should have some ass kicking power
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the thing is it just might not be leverage though,spanos just might be that big of an idiot to actually think they will show up for games there too stupid to understand that place will be empty if they move there.
Click to expand...


That is the hallmark of not listening. Then he will take a bath


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chargers fans feel like they are falling into Black Hole with possible move
> 
> 
> 
> I just cannot see the Los Angeles Chargers
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree with that one san diego charger fan who says its just leverage for a new stadium there because the chargers have ZERO fans in LA when you compare the fans the rams have and the raiders do.The Rams have a huge fanbase there,the raiders have somewhat of one but its limited,the chargers? none at all and spanos knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yes the fans I wasn't thinking about them Should have some ass kicking power
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the thing is it just might not be leverage though,spanos just might be that big of an idiot to actually think they will show up for games there too stupid to understand that place will be empty if they move there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is the hallmark of not listening. Then he will take a bath
Click to expand...


yeah he just might be stupid like al davis was.al davis after being there for just a couple years even let it out the bag he already regretted it without saying so saying that he missed the loud roar of the crowds in oakland.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The sad part of all of this is that the NFL and owners could give a rip about fans. Period.

This potential move could have been decided long ago. Countries commit billions of dollars and thousands upon thousands of lives into going to war in shorter time than this process has taken.

I, too, visit the 'opposing' page as well as StL media sites for insight. We are all Rams fans - we just fell in love with the Rams at different times and in different locations.

The certainty comes from facts. NFL wants to be in LA. Stan, after trying to secure upgrades to Dome but being rejected, wants to move team. He has invested time and money into Inglewood. He has spoken finally in presenting his plan to other NFL Owners. He held the last public practices for 2015 in SoCal.

While these factors lead to strong optimism, most honest fans will say they are in the 90-95 percent range of certainty of Rams playing in LA next year. True Rams fans know this is the NFL, which some believe stands for No Fan Loyalty. No guarantees.

I've said it before, thankfully the process is...I mean should be coming to an end soon. No matter what, the Rams will end up playing for one city. And one group of die-hard fans will be left watching from afar.

"Anything can happen, it's all up in the air". Are you paying attention? Do you understand what's happening here? Take emotion of it this situation for one second. There are no "views" with the NFL LA story, only facts. Facts: 1. STL lost their arbitration case against the Rams. The Rams are now free agents. 2. Stan wants LA. Yes, he WANTS LA, it's not leverage. 3. Inglewood is building a stadium. Construction is underway. 4. STL doesn't have a finalized plan, nor will they have a finalIzed plan any time soon (don't forget, Peacock's shady-ass plan includes over $250-300 million of Stan's money). 5. The recently NFL conducted a study of the STL market and it showed that STL can't sustain an NFL franchise long-term. 6. Carson...lol, I'm not even going to get into how many issues surround that "plan".

Ed, the principal "anything could happen" is always a given. Trust me we are all adults to know that. However, we also, at our age have experienced enough life to read tea leaves and have fine tuned our common sense and logic.
1- is the NFL coming toLA?
- Yes, all the hype, market studies, special committee, meetings, and three NFL team behavior indicates the NFL is coming to LA
2- if so which site is the preferred site? Carson or Inglewood?
- Inglewood is, dirt is moving, utilities is being laid, streets expansion is complete, and almost all permits are filed. Inglewood, NFL team investment is $300 million (Kroenke) Carson is dormant, the land needs at least 18 months to remediate, permitting process has not even started, no construction at all. Carson, NFL team investment there by Chargers is only $25 million (Spanos)
3- if Inglewood, is it safe to say Rams are coming?
Yes, Stan Kroenke is building a stadium for the Rams and another tenant. He has not spoken a word to StL in 4years and unlike, Spanos and Davis is not on the record to want to stay, no matter what, if StL a stadium is built.
4- if Peacock gets gets all funding done, is the stadium a done deal?
- no, because it another needs $610 million private commitment from Stan.
5- have NFL owners sued or threatened to sue the NFL for antitrust if blocked?
- Yes, Al Davis in 1982 sued and won. Georgia in 1994 threatened and NFL and vote changed in less than a month!
Ed, anything can happen, but logic and common sense often prevail

The reason people on here are so confident are the facts as you see above. Are I would challenge anyone to prove the facts wrong. But on the KTRISTL page their facts are pretty sketchy and when we challenge the "facts" we get banned. So then everyone repeats those false claims as facts. They say "if the stadium gets built, they stay". Without $450 million from Stan, there is no stadium. So that is not true. They say that Kroenke is not saying anything, or working with the home city and that is against the NFL Relocation Rules. That is true, Kroenke is not working with the city, but Demoff is the Rams point man and he HAS and IS working with the city. I can go on and on with their false facts.
https://www.facebook.com/losangeles...&total_comments=9&comment_tracking={"tn":"R"}


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Only team moving to LA are the Rams!! LA doesn't want the Chargers and The NFL & potential corporate sponsers don't want the Raiders!!
The Rams are an up and coming team that are likely to be good for years to come, they have the financial wherewithal to make a difference in the community on and off the field and lastly, they have the Fan Support & 49 year LA History!!

Even as Missouri leaders close in on approving a stadium deal in hopes of keeping them in St. Louis,the Rams are full steam ahead to Los Angeles.

With respect to where this process really is at the moment, it’s safe to assume everything the NFL does between now and January is to satisfy all guidelines in place with the aim of sorting the situation out before it gets to the actual vote.

Let’s not kid ourselves about where we really are on L.A. relocation | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ahh man that is the bomb.

Robert Lucero - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook

Still waiting but saw this on Twitter just now. I'm now just waiting for the news to come out through the local media around here.
I'm skeptical but also optimistic, because it's already been confirmed from multiple reporters that a citizens initiative is going to be announced, from Downtown San Diego.
I'll give an update if I hear something new.

Scott Kaplan on Twitter

San Diego Citizens Initiative Launched to Require Tourists and Tourism Businesses to "Pay Their Own Way"


----------



## rightwinger

LA will blow it

They always do


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> The sad part of all of this is that the NFL and owners could give a rip about fans. Period.
> 
> This potential move could have been decided long ago. Countries commit billions of dollars and thousands upon thousands of lives into going to war in shorter time than this process has taken.
> 
> I, too, visit the 'opposing' page as well as StL media sites for insight. We are all Rams fans - we just fell in love with the Rams at different times and in different locations.
> 
> The certainty comes from facts. NFL wants to be in LA. Stan, after trying to secure upgrades to Dome but being rejected, wants to move team. He has invested time and money into Inglewood. He has spoken finally in presenting his plan to other NFL Owners. He held the last public practices for 2015 in SoCal.
> 
> While these factors lead to strong optimism, most honest fans will say they are in the 90-95 percent range of certainty of Rams playing in LA next year. True Rams fans know this is the NFL, which some believe stands for No Fan Loyalty. No guarantees.
> 
> I've said it before, thankfully the process is...I mean should be coming to an end soon. No matter what, the Rams will end up playing for one city. And one group of die-hard fans will be left watching from afar.
> 
> "Anything can happen, it's all up in the air". Are you paying attention? Do you understand what's happening here? Take emotion of it this situation for one second. There are no "views" with the NFL LA story, only facts. Facts: 1. STL lost their arbitration case against the Rams. The Rams are now free agents. 2. Stan wants LA. Yes, he WANTS LA, it's not leverage. 3. Inglewood is building a stadium. Construction is underway. 4. STL doesn't have a finalized plan, nor will they have a finalIzed plan any time soon (don't forget, Peacock's shady-ass plan includes over $250-300 million of Stan's money). 5. The recently NFL conducted a study of the STL market and it showed that STL can't sustain an NFL franchise long-term. 6. Carson...lol, I'm not even going to get into how many issues surround that "plan".
> 
> Ed, the principal "anything could happen" is always a given. Trust me we are all adults to know that. However, we also, at our age have experienced enough life to read tea leaves and have fine tuned our common sense and logic.
> 1- is the NFL coming toLA?
> - Yes, all the hype, market studies, special committee, meetings, and three NFL team behavior indicates the NFL is coming to LA
> 2- if so which site is the preferred site? Carson or Inglewood?
> - Inglewood is, dirt is moving, utilities is being laid, streets expansion is complete, and almost all permits are filed. Inglewood, NFL team investment is $300 million (Kroenke) Carson is dormant, the land needs at least 18 months to remediate, permitting process has not even started, no construction at all. Carson, NFL team investment there by Chargers is only $25 million (Spanos)
> 3- if Inglewood, is it safe to say Rams are coming?
> Yes, Stan Kroenke is building a stadium for the Rams and another tenant. He has not spoken a word to StL in 4years and unlike, Spanos and Davis is not on the record to want to stay, no matter what, if StL a stadium is built.
> 4- if Peacock gets gets all funding done, is the stadium a done deal?
> - no, because it another needs $610 million private commitment from Stan.
> 5- have NFL owners sued or threatened to sue the NFL for antitrust if blocked?
> - Yes, Al Davis in 1982 sued and won. Georgia in 1994 threatened and NFL and vote changed in less than a month!
> Ed, anything can happen, but logic and common sense often prevail
> 
> The reason people on here are so confident are the facts as you see above. Are I would challenge anyone to prove the facts wrong. But on the KTRISTL page their facts are pretty sketchy and when we challenge the "facts" we get banned. So then everyone repeats those false claims as facts. They say "if the stadium gets built, they stay". Without $450 million from Stan, there is no stadium. So that is not true. They say that Kroenke is not saying anything, or working with the home city and that is against the NFL Relocation Rules. That is true, Kroenke is not working with the city, but Demoff is the Rams point man and he HAS and IS working with the city. I can go on and on with their false facts.


Interesting points. I do agree that fans are least of the considerations they must be counted in making a move, not so much fans but the public and how a team would be accepted in the target area.


----------



## Alex.

[QUOTE="9/1o o make a difference in the community on and off the field and lastly, they have the Fan Support & 49 year LA History!!

Even as Missouri leaders close in on approving a stadium deal in hopes of keeping them in St. Louis,the Rams are full steam ahead to Los Angeles.

With respect to where this process really is at the moment, it’s safe to assume everything the NFL does between now and January is to satisfy all guidelines in place with the aim of sorting the situation out before it gets to the actual vote.

Let’s not kid ourselves about where we really are on L.A. relocation | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore[/QUOTE]
Th Rams would provide a refreshed look to LA


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/1o o make a difference in the community on and off the field and lastly said:
> 
> 
> 
> NFL's public hearings will let fans' voices be heard[/URL]
Click to expand...



NFL's public hearings will let fans' voices be heard


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="9/1o o make a difference in the community on and off the field and lastly, they have the Fan Support & 49 year LA History!!
> 
> Even as Missouri leaders close in on approving a stadium deal in hopes of keeping them in St. Louis,the Rams are full steam ahead to Los Angeles.
> 
> With respect to where this process really is at the moment, it’s safe to assume everything the NFL does between now and January is to satisfy all guidelines in place with the aim of sorting the situation out before it gets to the actual vote.
> 
> Let’s not kid ourselves about where we really are on L.A. relocation | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore
> 
> 
> 
> Th Rams would provide a refreshed look to LA
Click to expand...


Thats the thing that is unique about the Rams situation over the chargers and raiders is they have met all the relocation guidelines to leave where the chargers and raiders do not meet them. The NFL would violate their own guidelines if they allowed the chargers or raiders to relocate.[/QUOTE]
The Rams have an atmosphere of excitement about them. I would like to see them in LA


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> LA will blow it
> 
> They always do


and the paid troll also thinks that inglewood is just building an NFL stadium set for construction to begin in december no less,and that kroneke spent over a billion dollars to build an NFL stadium "which is two years ahead of carson and the NFL owners prefer far more than they do carson  to be completed by the way no less."  that kroneke who can legally move the team there in 2016,that he just wasted all that money to build an NFL stadium that will be used for something like a shopping mall or something like that in 2018.

hate to break your heart old man but the ONLY reason that kroneke did not move to LA this year like many expected is because until this past spring,there was no plan in place for a stadium in LA for the first time in 50 years like you were talking about.

that was why Goddel rightfully so put the breaks on the Rams move to LA this year. This year he cant do that for the 2016 season though because the NFL FINALLY DOES have a plan all set and ready to go for a stadium there in Inglewood in 2018 which came to frutation last march when Kroneke announced he planned on building a stadium in Inglewood to be ready for the 2018 season.
for the 2016 and 2017 seasons,they will play in the LA coliseum while waiting for the new stadium same way the vikings are playing at the university of minnesota this year as they did last year while waiting for the new stadium for next season.

In 2016 you will have to get out your crying towel when you have no choice but to admit you were wrong as always  after insisting they would NEVER come back.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

one thing i will say is it would take something catastrophic to occur for there NOT to be a team in LA in 2016. I am not psychic obviously however it is now or never for the NFL in LA in 2016.so if by some miracle there was no team there in LA next year,then it would for sure go down as the greatest hoax in sports history with thousands of people like al michaels for example participating in a hoax.I seriously doubt that is the case.


from the facts we know,2016 is the target date for return of NFL football to LA.  Craig Mortenson of  ESPN NFL network   has come out and said there will be a team in LA next year. If Mortenson says so,you can take it to the bank because he is very well connected to the NFL and while many people around the country speculated for years there would be a team coming to LA like the vikings for instance at one time and the chargers about 5 years ago,Mortenson unlike many others never believed that and never said that.NOW he is saying the NFL is returning so you can bank on it. not to mention these facts below  as well.



"Anything can happen, it's all up in the air". Are you paying attention? Do you understand what's happening here? Take emotion of it this situation for one second. There are no "views" with the NFL LA story, only facts. Facts: 1. STL lost their arbitration case against the Rams. The Rams are now free agents. 2. Stan wants LA. Yes, he WANTS LA, it's not leverage. 3. Inglewood is building a stadium. Construction is underway. 4. STL doesn't have a finalized plan, nor will they have a finalIzed plan any time soon (don't forget, Peacock's shady-ass plan includes over $250-300 million of Stan's money). 5. The recently NFL conducted a study of the STL market and it showed that STL can't sustain an NFL franchise long-term. 6. Carson...lol, I'm not even going to get into how many issues surround that "plan".

Ed, the principal "anything could happen" is always a given. Trust me we are all adults to know that. However, we also, at our age have experienced enough life to read tea leaves and have fine tuned our common sense and logic.
1- is the NFL coming toLA?
- Yes, all the hype, market studies, special committee, meetings, and three NFL team behavior indicates the NFL is coming to LA
2- if so which site is the preferred site? Carson or Inglewood?
- Inglewood is, dirt is moving, utilities is being laid, streets expansion is complete, and almost all permits are filed. Inglewood, NFL team investment is $300 million (Kroenke) Carson is dormant, the land needs at least 18 months to remediate, permitting process has not even started, no construction at all. Carson, NFL team investment there by Chargers is only $25 million (Spanos)
3- if Inglewood, is it safe to say Rams are coming?
Yes, Stan Kroenke is building a stadium for the Rams and another tenant. He has not spoken a word to StL in 4years and unlike, Spanos and Davis is not on the record to want to stay, no matter what, if StL a stadium is built.
4- if Peacock gets gets all funding done, is the stadium a done deal?
- no, because it another needs $610 million private commitment from Stan.
5- have NFL owners sued or threatened to sue the NFL for antitrust if blocked?
- Yes, Al Davis in 1982 sued and won. Georgia in 1994 threatened and NFL and vote changed in less than a month!
Ed, anything can happen, but logic and common sense often prevail

The reason people on here are so confident are the facts as you see above. Are I would challenge anyone to prove the facts wrong. But on the KTRISTL page their facts are pretty sketchy and when we challenge the "facts" we get banned. So then everyone repeats those false claims as facts. They say "if the stadium gets built, they stay". Without $450 million from Stan, there is no stadium. So that is not true. They say that Kroenke is not saying anything, or working with the home city and that is against the NFL Relocation Rules. That is true, Kroenke is not working with the city, but Demoff is the Rams point man and he HAS and IS working with the city. I can go on and on with their false facts.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA will blow it
> 
> They always do
> 
> 
> 
> and the paid troll also thinks that inglewood is just building an NFL stadium set for construction to begin in december no less,and that kroneke spent over a billion dollars to build an NFL stadium "which is two years ahead of carson and the NFL owners prefer far more than they do carson  to be completed by the way no less."  that kroneke who can legally move the team there in 2016,that he just wasted all that money to build an NFL stadium that will be used for something like a shopping mall or something like that in 2018.
> 
> hate to break your heart old man but the ONLY reason that kroneke did not move to LA this year like many expected is because until this past spring,there was no plan in place for a stadium in LA for the first time in 50 years like you were talking about.
> 
> that was why Goddel rightfully so put the breaks on the Rams move to LA this year. This year he cant do that for the 2016 season though because the NFL FINALLY DOES have a plan all set and ready to go for a stadium there in Inglewood in 2018 which came to frutation last march when Kroneke announced he planned on building a stadium in Inglewood to be ready for the 2018 season.
> for the 2016 and 2017 seasons,they will play in the LA coliseum while waiting for the new stadium same way the vikings are playing at the university of minnesota this year as they did last year while waiting for the new stadium for next season.
> 
> In 2016 you will have to get out your crying towel when you have no choice but to admit you were wrong as always  after insisting they would NEVER come back.
Click to expand...

LA won't blow it They need a team there The NFL on the other hand


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> one thing i will say is it would take something catastrophic to occur for there NOT to be a team in LA in 2016. I am not psychic obviously however it is now or never for the NFL in LA in 2016.so if by some miracle there was no team there in LA next year,then it would for sure go down as the greatest hoax in sports history with thousands of people like al michaels for example participating in a hoax.I seriously doubt that is the case.
> 
> 
> from the facts we know,2016 is the target date for return of NFL football to LA.  Craig Mortenson of  ESPN NFL network   has come out and said there will be a team in LA next year. If Mortenson says so,you can take it to the bank because he is very well connected to the NFL and while many people around the country speculated for years there would be a team coming to LA like the vikings for instance at one time and the chargers about 5 years ago,Mortenson unlike many others never believed that and never said that.NOW he is saying the NFL is returning so you can bank on it. not to mention these facts below  as well.
> 
> 
> 
> "Anything can happen, it's all up in the air". Are you paying attention? Do you understand what's happening here? Take emotion of it this situation for one second. There are no "views" with the NFL LA story, only facts. Facts: 1. STL lost their arbitration case against the Rams. The Rams are now free agents. 2. Stan wants LA. Yes, he WANTS LA, it's not leverage. 3. Inglewood is building a stadium. Construction is underway. 4. STL doesn't have a finalized plan, nor will they have a finalIzed plan any time soon (don't forget, Peacock's shady-ass plan includes over $250-300 million of Stan's money). 5. The recently NFL conducted a study of the STL market and it showed that STL can't sustain an NFL franchise long-term. 6. Carson...lol, I'm not even going to get into how many issues surround that "plan".
> 
> Ed, the principal "anything could happen" is always a given. Trust me we are all adults to know that. However, we also, at our age have experienced enough life to read tea leaves and have fine tuned our common sense and logic.
> 1- is the NFL coming toLA?
> - Yes, all the hype, market studies, special committee, meetings, and three NFL team behavior indicates the NFL is coming to LA
> 2- if so which site is the preferred site? Carson or Inglewood?
> - Inglewood is, dirt is moving, utilities is being laid, streets expansion is complete, and almost all permits are filed. Inglewood, NFL team investment is $300 million (Kroenke) Carson is dormant, the land needs at least 18 months to remediate, permitting process has not even started, no construction at all. Carson, NFL team investment there by Chargers is only $25 million (Spanos)
> 3- if Inglewood, is it safe to say Rams are coming?
> Yes, Stan Kroenke is building a stadium for the Rams and another tenant. He has not spoken a word to StL in 4years and unlike, Spanos and Davis is not on the record to want to stay, no matter what, if StL a stadium is built.
> 4- if Peacock gets gets all funding done, is the stadium a done deal?
> - no, because it another needs $610 million private commitment from Stan.
> 5- have NFL owners sued or threatened to sue the NFL for antitrust if blocked?
> - Yes, Al Davis in 1982 sued and won. Georgia in 1994 threatened and NFL and vote changed in less than a month!
> Ed, anything can happen, but logic and common sense often prevail
> 
> The reason people on here are so confident are the facts as you see above. Are I would challenge anyone to prove the facts wrong. But on the KTRISTL page their facts are pretty sketchy and when we challenge the "facts" we get banned. So then everyone repeats those false claims as facts. They say "if the stadium gets built, they stay". Without $450 million from Stan, there is no stadium. So that is not true. They say that Kroenke is not saying anything, or working with the home city and that is against the NFL Relocation Rules. That is true, Kroenke is not working with the city, but Demoff is the Rams point man and he HAS and IS working with the city. I can go on and on with their false facts.


I agree with you a team will definitely go to LA. The NFL is a money maker and market would welcome a team to think otherwise is foolish.


----------



## rightwinger

Alex. said:


> [QUOTE="9/1o o make a difference in the community on and off the field and lastly, they have the Fan Support & 49 year LA History!!
> 
> Even as Missouri leaders close in on approving a stadium deal in hopes of keeping them in St. Louis,the Rams are full steam ahead to Los Angeles.
> 
> With respect to where this process really is at the moment, it’s safe to assume everything the NFL does between now and January is to satisfy all guidelines in place with the aim of sorting the situation out before it gets to the actual vote.
> 
> Let’s not kid ourselves about where we really are on L.A. relocation | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


Th Rams would provide a refreshed look to LA[/QUOTE]

St Louis knows how to build stadiums

LA hasn't built one in 50 years


----------



## Alex.

rightwinger said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> [QUOTE="9/1o o make a difference in the community on and off the field and lastly, they have the Fan Support & 49 year LA History!!
> 
> Even as Missouri leaders close in on approving a stadium deal in hopes of keeping them in St. Louis,the Rams are full steam ahead to Los Angeles.
> 
> With respect to where this process really is at the moment, it’s safe to assume everything the NFL does between now and January is to satisfy all guidelines in place with the aim of sorting the situation out before it gets to the actual vote.
> 
> Let’s not kid ourselves about where we really are on L.A. relocation | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore
> 
> 
> 
> Th Rams would provide a refreshed look to LA
Click to expand...


St Louis knows how to build stadiums

LA hasn't built one in 50 years[/QUOTE]
It's about time!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA will blow it
> 
> They always do
> 
> 
> 
> and the paid troll also thinks that inglewood is just building an NFL stadium set for construction to begin in december no less,and that kroneke spent over a billion dollars to build an NFL stadium "which is two years ahead of carson and the NFL owners prefer far more than they do carson  to be completed by the way no less."  that kroneke who can legally move the team there in 2016,that he just wasted all that money to build an NFL stadium that will be used for something like a shopping mall or something like that in 2018.
> 
> hate to break your heart old man but the ONLY reason that kroneke did not move to LA this year like many expected is because until this past spring,there was no plan in place for a stadium in LA for the first time in 50 years like you were talking about.
> 
> that was why Goddel rightfully so put the breaks on the Rams move to LA this year. This year he cant do that for the 2016 season though because the NFL FINALLY DOES have a plan all set and ready to go for a stadium there in Inglewood in 2018 which came to frutation last march when Kroneke announced he planned on building a stadium in Inglewood to be ready for the 2018 season.
> for the 2016 and 2017 seasons,they will play in the LA coliseum while waiting for the new stadium same way the vikings are playing at the university of minnesota this year as they did last year while waiting for the new stadium for next season.
> 
> In 2016 you will have to get out your crying towel when you have no choice but to admit you were wrong as always  after insisting they would NEVER come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LA won't blow it They need a team there The NFL on the other hand
Click to expand...

yeah the other thing i did not mention that also disproves that theory that the NFL will blow it is they would lose credibility with the fans as well if there was not a team in LA next year the fact they have been building it up all year long that this is indeed the year for the NFL to return to LA.

what makes this year different than years past is in years past like 5 years ago when rumors were floating around that the chargers would move the next season is you did not have so many NFL insiders saying it is a done deal back then that there would be a team in LA next year like you are hearing this year and it wasnt getting reported everywhere around the country back then like it is this year either.

also the reason more than anything why we know it is going to happen this year unlike years past is the NFL is holding town hall meetings this week in all three cities st louis,oakland and san diego to hear their presentations.that is something the NFL has NEVER done before when discussing the return of NFL football to LA.

oh and its no mystery that it will be the Rams either because as i just proved,Inglewood is light years ahead of carson ready to go for construction in december with a planned opening date of 2018.carson is so far behind the earliest they would be able to have a stadium ready to go is 2020. not to mention the owners prefer the inglewood site much more than carson and are not impressed with carson at all..

the ONLY thing that would keep the Rams from coming back to LA next year is if inglewood came out and said-we change our minds,were not building a stadium in inglewood.with so many people in california as well as in the NFL that would benefit with the return of pro football to LA,only an idiot would not believe the NFL will not be back in LA next year.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> LA will blow it
> 
> They always do
> 
> 
> 
> and the paid troll also thinks that inglewood is just building an NFL stadium set for construction to begin in december no less,and that kroneke spent over a billion dollars to build an NFL stadium "which is two years ahead of carson and the NFL owners prefer far more than they do carson  to be completed by the way no less."  that kroneke who can legally move the team there in 2016,that he just wasted all that money to build an NFL stadium that will be used for something like a shopping mall or something like that in 2018.
> 
> hate to break your heart old man but the ONLY reason that kroneke did not move to LA this year like many expected is because until this past spring,there was no plan in place for a stadium in LA for the first time in 50 years like you were talking about.
> 
> that was why Goddel rightfully so put the breaks on the Rams move to LA this year. This year he cant do that for the 2016 season though because the NFL FINALLY DOES have a plan all set and ready to go for a stadium there in Inglewood in 2018 which came to frutation last march when Kroneke announced he planned on building a stadium in Inglewood to be ready for the 2018 season.
> for the 2016 and 2017 seasons,they will play in the LA coliseum while waiting for the new stadium same way the vikings are playing at the university of minnesota this year as they did last year while waiting for the new stadium for next season.
> 
> In 2016 you will have to get out your crying towel when you have no choice but to admit you were wrong as always  after insisting they would NEVER come back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LA won't blow it They need a team there The NFL on the other hand
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> yeah the other thing i did not mention that also disproves that theory that the NFL will blow it is they would lose credibility with the fans as well if there was not a team in LA next year the fact they have been building it up all year long that this is indeed the year for the NFL to return to LA.
> 
> what makes this year different than years past is in years past like 5 years ago when rumors were floating around that the chargers would move the next season is you did not have so many NFL insiders saying it is a done deal back then that there would be a team in LA next year like you are hearing this year and it wasnt getting reported everywhere around the country back then like it is this year either.
> 
> also the reason more than anything why we know it is going to happen this year unlike years past is the NFL is holding town hall meetings this week in all three cities st louis,oakland and san diego to hear their presentations.that is something the NFL has NEVER done before when discussing the return of NFL football to LA.
> 
> oh and its no mystery that it will be the Rams either because as i just proved,Inglewood is light years ahead of carson ready to go for construction in december with a planned opening date of 2018.carson is so far behind the earliest they would be able to have a stadium ready to go is 2020. not to mention the owners prefer the inglewood site much more than carson and are not impressed with carson at all..
> 
> the ONLY thing that would keep the Rams from coming back to LA next year is if inglewood came out and said-we change our minds,were not building a stadium in inglewood.with so many people in california as well as in the NFL that would benefit with the return of pro football to LA,only an idiot would not believe the NFL will not be back in LA next year.
Click to expand...

Ingelwood would be a fool to change his mind.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gasbag bernie at it again.lol

Episode 9 - Bernie and Randy: The Podcast - 101Sports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.bizjournals.com/stlouis/...s-bill-would-put-city-stadium-funding-to.html

Word out here in San Diego. A big announcement is going to be made at around 6:00pm regarding a citizens initiative for a potential San Diego Convention Center combined with a State of the art football stadium in Downtown. Let's see if this is either a bluff or a game changer. Stay tuned..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

last sentence is KEY.

Gurley, Fisher seem to disagree on whether he’s 100 percent

Forrest Malcom - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook

St. Louis aldermen to call for public vote on stadium funding : News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

thats good news for the chargers.

Downtown Chargers Stadium Idea Re-Emerges


classic.comedy gold.lol

Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... - Benjamin Morales | Facebook

it gets even better.lol

For the Love of Football and Democracy


funny.

Aldermen tired of waiting for details on St. Louis stadium financing : News


Supporting the Will of St. Louis City Voters Is Not the Same as Opposing an NFL Stadium | nextSTL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

lol.

St. Louis reveals Rams stadium financing plan – but there are issues | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore

i love it.

The Embraceable Ewes, L.A.'s First Pro Cheerleaders, Reunite - Los Angeles Magazine


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ray Hartmann...the sole voice of reason in Dogpatch, USA:


A Primer on St. Louis NFL Stadium Financing


----------



## LA RAM FAN

awesome shot of old SD jack murphy stadium.

Mobile Uploads - Johnny Bolt Pride | Facebook

Press Release: Chargers Fans Take the National Stage to Express their Outrage!

Save our Bolts - ESPN Video

Fans rally to keep the Bolts in San Diego

Mobile Uploads - Johnny Bolt Pride | Facebook

NFL to hold public meeting in San Diego over Chargers' possible relocation


NFL to hold public meeting in San Diego on possible Chargers relocation | La Prensa San Diego

excellent commentary in video by dick enberg on what a beautiful city san diego is.


Between boos, Charger fans make their NFL case


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Moving to LA is an impossible task for this particular team. This is all about the mechanics of deception leverage.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Moving to LA is an impossible task for this particular team. This is all about the mechanics of deception leverage.

No need to market a team that's been in town for 52 years.

There is no fan base in LA for the Chargers. Mr. Spanos knows that LA folks won't continue to drive down to San Diego to watch the Cowboys, the Raiders, the Steelers, the Packers, when they can easily do so right there in LA. And probably do it twice per season if two teams relocate there.

That would mean that Mr. Spanos would have to convince his season ticket holders to renew while knowing they won't be able to scalp them to visiting fans anymore. Buy a Charger ticket to watch the Chargers, not to make your money back by selling to the Steelers. It isn't clear if every Chargers season ticket holder would continue under that condition.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

excellent video.well done sir.



Chargers lawyer Fabiani booed at start of public hearing


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Update planned for Los Angeles Coliseum that could bring NFL


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Update planned for Los Angeles Coliseum that could bring NFL


"If the league approves a move to Los Angeles by one or more teams, temporary game sites would be needed until stadium construction concludes."
Update planned for Los Angeles Coliseum that could bring NFL

This is the way it should be, no bullshit just make a decision and move!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

My 15 min of fame just because I got a ticket to the hearing. They are posting me on all their fourms and board. I got a ticket and some in st louis didn't the only thing i can say sorry about that.

hee hee.

View topic - BBTLAR Signing up for STL Town Hall Meeting


----------



## LA RAM FAN

in '95 when they threatened to sue because the league followed relocation guidelines. I don't like to make blanket statements about anybody, but there's a gaggle

Guess the attendance for sunday.
I'm thinking it will be the smallest crowd so far this season. Somewhere in the 40,000s.
by jthomas October 20 at 11:08 AM

priceless.comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hope this is true.

St. Louis Rams Rumors: Team Is ‘100 Percent Gone,’ Will Be Playing In Los Angeles Next Season

yahoo.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Can someone tell me what this Hall Meeting in St Louis going to achieve??
I think the NFL is trying to have a good rapport with the people of St Louis.

It's an attempt to keep the people of StL engaged with the NFL and not make the NFL look like the bad guy.

Its nothing. If you pay attention and really follow this whole story as I have you know that the Chargers are no where near building a stadium in LA. Just simple facts tell what is real and what is not. ANY BOZO (Fabiani) can get before a microphone and state "we are filing for relocation" Hell, what has been the Chargers attitude and policy (not Carmen) since January? Fabiani stating "We are filing for relocation does not put him or the Chargers ahead of where the Rams are. Why would you assume it does?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Florio not saying anything new.

Raiders, Rams likely to join Chargers in L.A. relocation effort


Fidel Alberto Ortiz Garcia shared a link... - Fidel Alberto Ortiz Garcia | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers Prepare To File For LA Relocation

I know attendance means nothing....but umm I better not hear 50k because at best, there are 30k

Phillip, Beebs has gone a few rounds with our commissioner Debra with all his B.S. and she handed him his head on a platter. His passive trolling is well know on this board!
1·October 25 at 3:14pm

I think Philip istrying to say that David is not like the typical KTRISL commenter, and he's right, but Beebe is a much more subtle troll. I've done the legwork with him. It's exhausting.

Can't wait for Beebe to come on and say there were way more fans there than we can see, and it was really loud, and there were no Browns fans, and how those weren't red seats but people wearing pink for cancer, yadda...yadda...yadda...I hope Grubman is in StL already, catching the attitude.


classic.lol
Andre Jeanbart - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook


Raiders' rare win over Chargers provides peek at what might be in L.A.

bullshit.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

interesting article.history repeating itself again?

70 Years Later: The Cleveland Rams' Epic Farewell

blah blah blah from vinnie as always.

Raiders owner Mark Davis opens up about a Silver and Black return to Los Angeles | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore

Mark Davis receives "strong" message from Raiders fans in SoCal "We'd kick ass" in LA


----------



## LA RAM FAN

bill nailed it.

Bill Plaschke's Wakeup Call: The one NFL team L.A. actually wants


----------



## LA RAM FAN

More from Ray Hartmann..."I don't see St. Louis as an NFL city in 2016..."

Hartmann: 'Very Unlikely' St. Louis an NFL City in 2016 > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams

Uh oh, more bad news for St. Louis.

David Hunn on Twitter


----------



## LA RAM FAN

loved these unis.bring em back when coming back to LA.

Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... - Mark Casimir Dyniewicz | Facebook

Conan O'Brien just said something about the Chargers announcing they want to move to LA, in his monologue....lots of boo's from audience.

Shane Gray is asking speakers to cry and beg at this SL Town Hall meeting.

Gray: St. Louis Rams Fans Guide To NFL Town Hall Meeting > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams


----------



## KissMy

STL Rams are tearing the 49ers a new one 27 to 6 at the moment 8:34 left to go. I'll be going to the Rams Christmas party again this year. I'll find out then, if they are moving or not next year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

$150 million for stadium too much to 'shoulder,' says city comptroller : News

such BS from st louis media.lol

BenFred: Questions we'd like to ask the NFL : Sports

Are you ready for some (debate over) football?! Aldermen consider stadium financing plan


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams, Chargers, Raiders and relocation are focus of NFL's town hall meetings

St. Louis gets a chance tonight to make pitch to keep Rams

Goodell: Information mounting for L.A. decision

If the owners are stupid enough to tell the Chargers and Raiders that Carson is their choice to bring the NFL back to LA and deny Stan and our LA Rams their rightful place to call home, they will not get one cent of my money and I know I speak for thousands of Rams fans on this. Spanos does not have the balls to move to LA. If he is awarded the relocation rights to move to Carson, I can guarantee you he will not move. The Chargers will fail miserably in LA. He knows that. Why else would he not want to move to Inglewood with Stan. He is just trying to stop Stan from moving until he gets what he wants which is the highest possible relocation fee cause he thinks LA belongs to him. Spanos is playing a big game of 'CHICKEN' but does not want to win. He is just looking for the most money he can get.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If the owners are stupid enough to tell the Chargers and Raiders that Carson is their choice to bring the NFL back to LA and deny Stan and our LA Rams their rightful place to call home, they will not get one cent of my money and I know I speak for thousands of Rams fans on this. Spanos does not have the balls to move to LA. If he is awarded the relocation rights to move to Carson, I can guarantee you he will not move. The Chargers will fail miserably in LA. He knows that. Why else would he not want to move to Inglewood with Stan. He is just trying to stop Stan from moving until he gets what he wants which is the highest possible relocation fee cause he thinks LA belongs to him. Spanos is playing a big game of 'CHICKEN' but does not want to win. He is just looking for the most money he can get.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Vin now hearing that Spanos could be open to the idea of rebranding and changing team names to the liking of LA residents, if he moves in with the Raiders or Rams so he can sway more LA fans to root for his team.
Apparently Spanos knows that the Chargers would fail as a franchise in LA.

Vincent Bonsignore on Twitter
live streaming of the town hall meeting TONIGHT IN STL Should be here, for the Rams nfl chat_smile emoticon_
Rams, Chargers, Oakland public hearing livestreams available - NFL.com

Checking out the hearing looks pretty empty to me.

Rams Fans Get Behind 'Save Our Bolts' Cause

My feeling after hearing some of the stl folks is the Rams are coming home. I say this for the fact they mostly seemed resigned to this fact and every time they brought up Kroenke and working with the city or the NFL bylaws, Grubman was quick to shut them down!

thank you! and the part where a fan says LA dont support the rams or wont sell out a stadium for the rams and he said you cant think about what happen in the past stan kroenke was not the owner at that time! they boo'd him lol

Sam Farmer saying that it was around 800(NFL numbers) people vs the 1200-1500 that was reported by STL media


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Unbelievable

Randy Karraker Addresses NFL Town Hall Relocation Panel - 101Sports.com

The hearing in St. Louis is over... Has anyone seen the IQ points I dropped while listening to them feel sorry for themselves and/or smugly attacking the NFL representatives?

The relocation arguement , the only arguement they Had was essentially put to rest. Good faith comes in many many forms !


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It looks like Zennie is starting to say... - Keep the Raiders in Oakland | Facebook

BBLAR founder got a standing ovation just minutes ago in SD. He challenged NFL owners to visit the Carson sight and smell the toxic dump of a stadium.

KTRISTL is furious at Andrew Hogan

Wow, a great deal of passion expressed tonight in San Diego. I watched all of it. Thank you to Andy Hogan and Tom Batemen for representing BBTLAR in fine fashion at the meeting tonight. As some of you could see, many appreciated that Andy and Tom were there to support Save the Bolts. And as you can see there were those Charger fans who don't care about the Rams fans in LA and if we ever get our team back. That is sad because it was what Frontiere was allowed to get awaywith in 1995 that has led us to where we are tonight. I am about the Rams coming back to LA. I think Andy and Tom did all they could to show support but, we need to be about the Rams coming back to LA. Where many in the crowd tonight expressed the 55 years the Chargers have been in San Diego, they failed miserably to grant us the same recognition of 49 years in LA. We need to speak for ourselves. None of us want the Chargers here. We want the Rams only.

Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams founder Andrew Hogan's passionate speech to keep the Chargers in San Diego and bring the Rams back home, made the KUSI News at 10 in San Diego


ThanksTom Batemanand Andy for speaking tonight.... i hope it happens tommorrow as well...

stl maybe upset with how we as rams fans got support and mentioned by the charger fanbase at times but it was great to see that...

they had a great turnout and a lot of real dedicated fans not like stl... a few more fans spoke who were under the age of 40...

i loved watching the guy who had pulled off multiple Charger Jerseys.... and asked if there was a Drug policy for owners lol

A LOT OF THOSE FANS Dated back to the 60s and even there were generational fans there of 30 40 years.....

1 fan even mentioned Minnisota_smile emoticon_very good

Up Next OAKLAND.... anyone going? again ill try and watch Tomorrow Night

NFLneeds to learn form its mistakes

no there were no 1500 stl fans... Camera Never showed them unlike TONIGHT IN San Diego... MULTIPLE TIMES and yes BBTLAR Was there representing and SUPPORTING THE Chargers STAY IN San Diego....
October 28 at 10:50pm





Mark Yaleits funny you hide behind the Kristal name yet never post as yourself saying you are a Founder of KRistal WHICH YOU ARENT.... (i know who was) yet the 2 Founders Bring back the LA Rams WERE IN San Diego Supporter the Charger Fanbase and they both tweet and post on facebook UNDER THEIR OWN NAMES!!!! you cant hide for long....

After LA Rams supporters attended SD Chargers hearing today. We appreciate the fans who showed their support. We strongly endorse Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams and Save Our Bolts supporters to come, attend and speak at tomorrow's NFL Oakland Raiders meeting at Paramount Theatre. Last but not least, support our Oakland Raiders to stay in Oakland. Show the NFL that moving only the Rams from St. Louis will solve the California stadium issues.


----------



## KissMy

The NFL should move the Raiders back to LA because the 49ers already have Oakland covered & Raiders have the lowest attendance in NFL.

NFL Fans everywhere don't want to see California dominating the NFL team franchises.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> The NFL should move the Raiders back to LA because the 49ers already have Oakland covered & Raiders have the lowest attendance in NFL.
> 
> NFL Fans everywhere don't want to see California dominating the NFL team franchises.






KissMy said:


> The NFL should move the Raiders back to LA because the 49ers already have Oakland covered & Raiders have the lowest attendance in NFL.
> 
> NFL Fans everywhere don't want to see California dominating the NFL team franchises.



You need to get off this high horse of yours that the Raiders are ever going back to LA the NFL is pushing for TWO teams.If there is indeed two teams it will be the Rams and the chargers joining them.

The corporations who put up the money for sponsorships,they dont want the Raiders in LA because their image promotes gang violence.

It was only thugs for the most part that embraced the Raiders when they were in LA,they gave the oakland fans a bad rap because people still associate their behavior in LA with the raider fans of oakland as well.the oakland fans have class.

oh and hate to break your heart but the rams are last in attendance,the raiders and chargers who both have been mentioned in relocation talks,they both have sold out all their home games this year.

jim thomas here even says the home opener was the smallest ever in their history.

Smallest home opener crowd in 20 years watches Rams win

the opposing teams fans always outnumber the home team fans.  He is being too gracious here and saying the actual attendance for the seahawks game was around 45,000

I have watched Ram games over the years there just to satisfy my curiosity of how empty that stadium was and those games always show no more than 30,ooo fans there at the most of ACTUAL SHOWS.

I was at that seahawks game and there was clearly no more than 30,ooo fans there for the what is it 56,ooo plus stadium?  and half those fans were all seahawks fans as it ALWAYS is there for the opposing teams

the LA times did a poll of who they would want the most of all those three teams and the Rams came in first with a commanding lead.

the Rams came in with 60% of the votes,Raiders second with 35% of the votes,and chargers a distant third with 5% of the votes.

get over it,rams are going back to LA and raiders will move to Levi and share with them if nothing gets worked out in oakland.the politicians in oakland dont want the raiders,deal with it.


Hint,since you did not do this before you can make up for your mistake this time,when the rams leave for LA next year,you should file a lawsuit against the NFL and the bidwell family and try and get the cardinals back,they are your REAL football team.


oakland doesnt have empty seats at their games as does stank louis.Looky here,all i see is empty seats everywhere.

Brett Shepherd - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook

this for a team who is SUPPOSED to be a long time arch rival of the 49ers  no less.

Perfect example of why the Rams should come back to CALI no one even supports them in STL the team is 3-3 and no one still goes.

Carlos Mariscal - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook

for this game,the LA coliseum would be a SELLOUT.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

1995 to 2015 a full circle

Emotional Rams fans plead case to NFL : Sports

Grubman said in part, “It’s not for me to answer,” pointing out that the relocation guidelines aren’t hard-and-fast rules and that the decision rests with the 32 NFL owners who are expected to vote on relocation early in the 2016 calendar year.

I am just appalled at the hypocrisy of the people in St Louis. Talk about narrow minded. Talk about one sided. Poor little Randy Karraker. Mean old Stan won't talk to him or go out and about the good minions of the STL community. Boo fucking hoo! Where was Georgia Frontiere in 1994? Did she walk the concourse of Anaheim Stadium and talk to the fans as she was very blatantly about to pull the rug out on 49 years of Los Angeles Rams? You damn right she didn't! Why should Stan? If it was a business decision in 1994 and then it is 10 times that in 2015!

Too bad Stl! You lose!

Why would they strip him of ownership? .. every franchise will go up in value just by him moving to the bigger market

The city is responsible too... Spanos has been crying about a new stadium for 10 years, and San Diego twiddle their collective thumbs, and only started putting together a plan after Spanos found out Kroenke wanted to move the Rams to LA.

Dont Forget everyone tonight is another Town hall meeting and if at san deigo then we for those out there that can make it can also make a point about those of us who support the save our bolts and such.... i think there is a town hall meeting tonight... ANYWAYS, THESE 2 We can also make a difference for those that might be able to get to them and appear,... the chargers maybe my afc team but i rather have rams ONLY In LA.... and dean spanos will be repeating the AL DAVIS SIN... Moving a team from 1 california market to anotehr while having a DIE HARD FANBASE!!!
and YEARS IN ITS OWN CITY ALONE!!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

2015 NFL Football Attendance - National Football League - ESPN

Chargers issue Q&A on reasons for relocation bid

BBLAR founder got a standing ovation just minutes ago in SD. He challenged NFL owners to visit the Carson sight and smell the toxic dump of a stadium.

Wow, a great deal of passion expressed tonight in San Diego. I watched all of it. Thank you to Andy Hogan and Tom Batemen for representing BBTLAR in fine fashion at the meeting tonight. As some of you could see, many appreciated that Andy and Tom were there to support Save the Bolts. And as you can see there were those Charger fans who don't care about the Rams fans in LA and if we ever get our team back. That is sad because it was what Frontiere was allowed to get awaywith in 1995 that has led us to where we are tonight. I am about the Rams coming back to LA. I think Andy and Tom did all they could to show support but, we need to be about the Rams coming back to LA. Where many in the crowd tonight expressed the 55 years the Chargers have been in San Diego, they failed miserably to grant us the same recognition of 49 years in LA. We need to speak for ourselves. None of us want the Chargers here. We want the Rams only.

Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams founder Andrew Hogan's passionate speech to keep the Chargers in San Diego and bring the Rams back home, made the KUSI News at 10 in San Diego

no there were no 1500 stl fans... Camera Never showed them unlike TONIGHT IN San Diego... MULTIPLE TIMES and yes BBTLAR Was there representing and SUPPORTING THE Chargers STAY IN San Diego....
October 28 at 10:50pm




Mark Yaleits funny you hide behind the Kristal name yet never post as yourself saying you are a Founder of KRistal WHICH YOU ARENT.... (i know who was) yet the 2 Founders Bring back the LA Rams WERE IN San Diego Supporter the Charger Fanbase and they both tweet and post on facebook UNDER THEIR OWN NAMES!!!! you cant hide for long....
1·October 28 at 10:53pm




Bob TapiaThis fan with the multiple jerseys had one last shirt that they did not put on the camera when he was done talking but you can see it clearly when he was sitting behind a lady speaking after him. It said "FUCK THE RAIDERS". This was the best screen shot I could get.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

awesome to see SAN DIEGO fans fight for their team.

San Diego Fans Heated Over Chargers' Possible Move To LA

bernie as always is full of shit.

Unless the Fix Is In, St. Louis Is Winning the Race - 101Sports.com

the st.louis stadium is a joke compare to a NFL Disneyland palace in Inglewood that's already funded by Stan plus breaking ground as we speak then in December the stadium will be green light to be built the truth is the people in the lou still think that there staying but lets be real the rams dont want to be there, and they are leaving to L.A. and that all bottom line

"I think Mark Fabiani has been poisonous to a solution for the Chargers remaining in San Diego," Roe said. "From the very beginning of this process he has done nothing but mislead the mayor's office, the fans and civic leaders on what the team's intentions are."

Consultant: San Diego Chargers stadium point man has misled city

Guess USC will have to play at the New LA Rams stadium while this is being done

USC's LA Coliseum Scheduled For $270 Million Renovation

Update planned for Los Angeles Coliseum that could bring NFL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Video: McKernan Chats With Head of 'Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams' > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > McKernan

Not one NFL owner has publicly stated that he supports the Carson plan

Carson is not going to happen, that site has not been cleared or nothing

Alan Grossman
People who can objectively look at the current state of the Hollywood Park site in Inglewood and the proposed Carson site would stop wasting time wishing and hoping that Carson would, or could, ever catch up to Inglewood. Work is being done in Inglewood. There is a new sign at the Carson site which remains otherwise untouched. This same Carson site was rejected by the NFL when the league awarded the 32nd franchise to the Houston Texans over the Los Angeles Conquistadors. The Conquistadors' stadium was to be called the "Hacienda" and would have been sponsored, perhaps by Taco Bell or Pace's orsome such, in all seriousness. If the current Carson plan site had been an effort to expand the StubHub Center, home of the MLS L.A. Galaxy, then it would be a legitimate threat. That site does not sit on polluted land. The Carson site being proposed by Dean Spanos would still need at least 24 more months of major cleanup, plus a $3 million to $4 million "venting" charge every single month forever to stay "clean." This begs the question of whether anything like that can actually be considered "clean." Carson was created by Spanos and Mark Fabiani to pressure San Diego to come up with a stadium plan. The Raiders hoped the same would happen in Oakland, but it hasn't happened yet.

St. Louis Rams - Thursday Night Color Rush | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

what a cluster of crap.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Drew Down | Facebook

Fox News is reporting the Rams/Kroenke have the inside track to Los Angeles!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL's "League Interests" Clause Could be Kroenke's Loophole - 101Sports.com

Brandt what do you mean that Kroenke did not negotiate with the city. So, you are totally ignoring the lease for the Edward Jones Dome? That was a signed contract dude. Do you understand that much? Do you? The CVC and the City of St Louis failed to live up to the terms of a signed agreement. An arbitrator decided the CVC and Ctiy must abide by the terms or the Agreement is null and void. The CVC and the City said no to the arbitrator's ruling and they both knew what that meant. That was the negotiation. Past that point the City, understand Brandt the City of which by league bylaws is the entity that Kroenke should negotiate with, agreed to end the lease. No further negotiations from Kroenke or the NFL towards St Louis was required at that point.

Hey the lease is done. They will move in 2016. Lease cant be more done the that. Too bad you are too myopic and in denial to realize that.

Again you're in deep denial, Carson will not happen, Inglewood will happen because it starts construction in December 2015 and I've read multiple reports that say or indicate Rams are moving to Los Angeles and Inglewood is happening, Obviously you won't get it through your thick skull. BTW You're have got to be one of dumbest buffoons and idiots on this planet you"ll remain a buffoon and a idiot except without a football team, when its announced the Rams are moving to L.A. you"ll be severely disappointed and mistaken.

agree Carson won't happen it needs still a ton of work to bring it up to building standards.
But don't think for one minute the Chargers won't be in LA they likely will be part of the deal with the Rams if a managed outcome is negotiated.
There is news out recently that the LA Coliseum would like to host a team if the team would stay there long term if they have no stadium (Chargers or Raiders).
So those who think the Chargers are not going to LA better think again.
The well in San Diego is poisoned there is too much ill will and bad feelings now with all that is going on between the city and team.
They have stated they want out and want to be in LA long term.

Actually all signs if you listen to the National Media and those in the cities involved especially LA and San Diego.
That it is going to be a managed outcome in the end with the Rams and Chargers (likely with new team name and logo) in Inglewood.
The NFL and the TV partners wants two teams in LA and they want the the two that are the strongest with ownership and personnel on the field and that is the Rams and Chargers.
With the Raiders likely getting some of the G4 and other funding to help them with their stadium in Oakland.
But don't rule out the Raiders leaving for San Antonio or elsewhere too.

What are you talking about? Kroenke bent biver backwards extending deadlines without penalties for the ED Dome group to
Upgrade the ED Dome, even brought in a
neutral arbitrator to get the ED Dome upgraded, but still they wouldn't budge!
So he was allowed to breakout of the
Lease that would have kept the Rams in
StL till the year 2020', but instead the ED
Dome group "Breached" Kroenke lease
By not upgrading the ED Dome and now
Kroenke is leaving StL, frustrated and disgusted with STL officials lowballing
Him on upgrades and making him to look
Like he's the one who did this!

You"ll very disappointed (along with all that want to keep the Rams here and Carson backers including LA Raider fans and LA Charger fans) when Inglewood starts its construction on its new, 80,000 seat NFL multipurpose stadium December 2015 (in the first weekend) as well as upset and when the NFL takes notice of it (considering how the league is aware of recent events) 24 of the 32 owners will have to approve the Inglewood site and the Rams move to Los Angeles because they know that since the stadium is official they will have to approve it and reject the Carson (Los Angeles Stadium) proposal because Inglewood is happening and deny the Oakland Raiders and San Diego Chargers move to L.A. including telling the Chargers and Raiders to stay in Oakland and San Diego which the Raiders and Chargers will have to do that and get new stadiums in their home market or one of them (either the Chargers or Raiders) fails to get a new stadium and move to Los Angeles while the other gets a new stadium.

Unfortunately for St. Louis football fans that are in denial, St. Louis Rams fans, and St. Louis fans who want the team to stay you"ll will be without the Rams, without an NFL team, and without the NFL, you"ll be with the Blues (NHL) and Cardinals (MLB).


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If the League is ultimately concerned about doing what is truly best for its interests, it would do a market survey for every franchise’s home territory, and move the market with the worst financial profile to the city and region that makes the most sense for everyone in the League."

That is, in effect, what they are doing. The Rams are at or near the bottom of league revenue, in a city that looks like it is in decline, and moving the Rams to Los Angeles makes the most sense. So while they didn't do a market survey for every franchise, we can reasonably assume the outcome would be same. Rams to LA.


Why are they doing this? Don't they know the NFL is not going to let the Raiders move back to LA again, and besides they have nowhere to play

Why are they doing this? Don't they know the NFL is not going to let the Raiders move back to LA again, and besides they have nowhere to play
October 30 at 8:13pm




Ron GrassI bet 100 people show up....if that,certainly not 1500 like the Rams rally @ the Coluseum

Rams relocating back to:Bring Back the Los Angeles Ramsarea.
Only logical reason is my (S.W.A.G. method) Scientifically Wild @ss Guess is that the new owner has bought property in Inglewood Ca. a year ago or longer, close to the down town L.A. area. The speculation of tha' Raider's and da' Chargers are there only to pull in interest from Oakland and San Diego to build stadiums for their teams. St. Louis Raiders or St. Louis Chargers, humm . Perhaps one of which will move to Anaheim Ca. and change their name to the Disneys... Don't know for sure, till in January when tha' NFL Commish spills tha' beans... There are all ready many speculations and groups forming, they want: Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams. I want our blue and yellow-gold colors to return also...


Gotta love Team Captain Laurinaitis - says he prefers blue/yellow over blue/gold, that they should be the every game uniforms, and is trying to get the blue/whites in the mix....he may just see his wishes come true next season....

Throwback Jersey One-On-Ones 

I still have the newspaper from back in the day, Hard to believe this paper is 20 years old...Go Rams!
Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... - Peter Gutierrez Jr. | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I read something from Bernie the Homer in St.Louis accusing the NFL of "fixing" the path for the Rams to return to LA. Here's my response.

The only "fix" I know of is when the state of Missouri was talking about an antitrust lawsuit against the NFL letting the Rams move to St.Louis. Twenty years later. a member of the media from St.Louis accusing the NFL of "fixing" the path for the Rams to return to Los Angeles. Having to read this "Homer's" daily Greek Tragedy on how theNFL is ignoring its bylaws on what a franchise have to do before applying for relocation is a tragedy by itself. The Rams jumped to St.Louis got a dome with a unbalanced agreement guaranteeing everything but the Gateway Arches. No city in their right minds would never put an unrealistic clause in a agreement which requires public funds to keep upgrading a Dome which takes more than 20 years to pay off. That's when you make the team pay for their own upgrades for the Dome,while the City pay off the Bonds. Problem solved. It's obvious though the City failed to structure a more fair and complete agreement between the City and the Rams. That above all things is the reason why the Rams is on a annual lease at the Dome and on the verge of returning to Los Angeles. It's not the NFL "fixing" anything nor Stan just jumping ship for the hell of it. The City didn't respect what was written on the agreement. And Stan noticed. If there was a chance the Rams were to remain in St.Louis the stadium deal need to be balanced. The City's responsible for the bonds and the Franchise responsible for the upgrades in the Stadium. Simple as that. It would be nice if the Homer stop blaming Stan the NFL and LA for the problems the City created when the agreement was made 20 years ago. But Homers nowadays refused to see the reality of the day and that people is a real tragedy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CHECK OUT THE OFFICIAL L.A RAMS FANS PAGE ON INSTAGRAM @L.A.RAMSFANS

Terence Baker | Facebook


Go in search of the money missing in the stadium plan because you are still 700 million short


In search of Stan Kroenke

47 DAYS REMAINING UNTIL THE RAMS PLAY THEIR LAST EVER HOME GAME IN S L-oct 31st.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here is Bernie writing in 1995 about their new team

https://www.questia.com/…/stop-whining-la-we-deserve-anothe…


The truth of fianancing

Stadium financing won't satisfy conditions for NFL's loan program : News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wow what an empty stadium.lol

Brett Shepherd - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook

Great game Rams!! Sorry you played to a half-empty Dome. Please come home soon.

Love,

Los Angeles_._


_comedy gold.lol_

_Vincent Bonsignore on Twitter_


_Nicky Sjobeck - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook_


_If you think this StL stadium funding thing is going to work, you are either married to Shane Gray, bench press with him, or need to check in to drug rehab ASAP... New can of worms, county is part responsible for stadium overruns.... Enjoy! ARE WE OPTIMISTIC SHANE!!_

_http://www.bizjournals.com/stlouis/...cing-hearings-to-start-next-week.html?ana=twt_


----------



## LA RAM FAN

st louis clearly has the worst fan support in the NFL.

Vincent Bonsignore on Twitter

Nicky Sjobeck - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook

you cant really count minnesota they are playing in a College Stadium and have assisted with upgrades and renovations while  the new viking stadium is being built.

exactly.




and then some raider news as well.

Report: Raiders stadium financing plan coming to Oakland


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here is some fresh takes from myself and fellow colleagues here at UCSB, on KCSB the student run radio station, on the NFL move to LA. Discussion starts about 3 min in. Give it a listen! Philip Herrera Sr.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hope For Raiders Staying In Oakland May Come From Sacramento

Oakland leaders to blitz NFL brass with plan to keep Raiders

Oakland to give Raiders stadium presentation at NFL meeting

NFL invites St. Louis, San Diego and Oakland to make stadium presentations


Faulconer gets big shot with NFL owners

Reggie Bush is about to SUE the CVC for his knee injury, and RIGHTLY SO! I LOVE IT!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Video: McKernan Chats With Head of 'Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams' > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > McKernan


----------



## LA RAM FAN

-From a credible reporter on this story: “The funny thing about Oakland is they have the least momentum in their city to build a stadium…and yet they’re the ones who are least likely to lose their team.”

-From an NFL source: “The only reason St. Louis got an NFL team 20 years ago is because they made a bad deal. The only way St. Louis keeps an NFL team 20 years later is if they make another bad deal.”

McKernan: Report From The Oakland Town Hall > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > McKernan

Video: McKernan Talks With Passionate Raiders Fans Outside Oakland Town Hall > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > McKernan

Video: McKernan Interviews Fans Outside San Diego Town Hall > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > McKernan


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great to hear the governor of SD is behind SD mayor kevin faulkner to keep the team in SD.

Video: McKernan's Interview With San Diego Mayor Kevin Faulconer > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > McKernan


----------



## LA RAM FAN

League sources have increasingly indicated in recent weeks that there is a growing sentiment toward Inglewood as the superior site and Spanos’ options could be limited to accepting a deal to team with Kroenke or get back to work with the NFL and San Diego on a proposal in either Mission Valley or downtown.

Faulconer gets big shot with NFL owners


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Riverfront Stadium Deal May Be Worse for City than Dome Lease

"It diverts needed money from the Dome. For the Edward Jones Dome to operate into the future, it reportedly needs about $100 million in capital improvements and continued maintenance. The revenue stream that currently funds the Dome would be diverted to pay for a new stadium, with nothing to take its place."


----------



## LA RAM FAN

*My take*: Status quo. The Rams make the most sense for Los Angeles. Their L.A. roots are the deepest of any NFL team. Of the three candidates, Rams owner Stan Kroenke has the best track record in sports facilities. He also has the deepest pockets, by far.

Chargers may face hostile crowd at the Q


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> *My take*: Status quo. The Rams make the most sense for Los Angeles. Their L.A. roots are the deepest of any NFL team. Of the three candidates, Rams owner Stan Kroenke has the best track record in sports facilities. He also has the deepest pockets, by far.
> 
> Chargers may face hostile crowd at the Q


I agree the Rams in LA it just makes the most sense.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Uh oh. Stl deal may not be "attractive" to other owers. It's being stated that Stl deal isn't even close to being as good of a deal as the Vikings deal from Minnesota. Kroenke and NFL would be paying arguably 70% of the cost.

Vincent Bonsignore on Twitter


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I was listening to Scott Kaplan from the mighty 1090 and he had some interesting insider info. He says he has a Sacramento lobbyist as a source who told him that Inglewood is a done deal! Stan Kroenke basically has the blessing to move there. There is one caveat: He must make Dean Spanos happy one way or another. (either make him a tenant in Inglewood or pay him off to stay in SD) He said that Dean doesn't want to be a tenant. He's playing hardball.

REPORT: $1 billion relocation fee for NFL teams hoping to move to Los Angeles


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I like.

Carl's 'Stone Cold Lock Of The Century...Of The Week' - ESPN Video

comedy gold.

huge turnout for rams in st louis.lol

Andre Jeanbart - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook

Saw a bunch of Los Angeles Rams fans at Disneyland today! I got a lot of comments on my LA colors Todd Gurley jersey! Lot of sad 49ers fans here, too! hahaha!


Complicated and expensive: What recent NFL stadium deals can teach St. Louis : News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Good job alderman. Fight for what's more important! Bring down the crime in St. Louis.

Financing fight threatens riverfront stadium

I would ask this over there but I'm blocked for bringing up good points. Lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Poor St. Louis, looks like they have another bill.

Edward Jones Dome.

Reggie Bush, who suffered a torn ACL when he slipped and fell on exposed concrete at the Edward Jones Dome, has decided to sue the city of St. Louis, CBS Sports reported.

The 49ers running back will accuse the city of "gross negligence given the potential danger of having such a slippery surface abut the playing field," according to the report.

Bush has hired attorney Shawn Holley and her KWIKA firm in the suit against the city of St. Louis, which owns and operates the Edward Jones Dome through its Sports Authority and Convention Bureau.

Bush's season-ending injury occurred one week after Browns quarterback Josh McCown injured his elbow after slipping on the same concrete surface, although McCown's injury was minor. The Rams have said they will address the issue


Reggie Bush to sue city of St. Louis over injury suffered vs. Rams


----------



## Toro

The Rams are a dirty team.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the glory days of the old LA coliseum shall return next year.

Timeline Photos - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

wow the people in st louis are really sore losers.how pitiful.

Rams Owner Stan Kroenke Is A Bathroom Hog


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jared Zimmerman | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland wants to keep Raiders – but not at any price


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gotta like.

Matt Covington - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook

The Chargers fear is ending up with no stadium in San Diego and no spot in Los Angeles.

they brought it on themselves.

St. Louis, San Diego, Oakland get their say to NFL; but will it be last before relocation window? | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

REPORT: $1 billion relocation fee for NFL teams hoping to move to Los Angeles

wrong.

Maybe. Kroenke has deep pockets though. He's the only one of the three who could afford it, and he really seems like he wants out of St. Louis.

Actually the stadium is being built in Inglewood. He has the deepest pockets in the league




We'll see. New stadiums in SD and Oakland would be good for the NFL, which in turn would end up being good for the other owners.
The Rams are as good as gone.
What did the NFL charge for a new team in Houston to replace the Oilers? It was high, I understand. The Charge to LA will be high. The best solution is to let the Rams return to LA. Keep San Diego where it is, let the Raiders go to St, Louis or stay in Oakland (though there is no there there) then garnt a new franchise to LA that Angelenos can call their own rather than adopt a transplant. It could play in the new Inglewood stadium for rent and save the money of building a new stadium somewhere. To balance off the new team, forget Toronto, go to Mexico City which has a 110,000 seat stadium, 20 million people int he metro area and TV rights for a country with 120 million people -- that equals instant profit and instant sell-outs.
Kroenke will move the Rams and tell the NFL to bugger off just like Al Davis did. Spanos can't afford the REAL reported $ 250 to $500 million relocation fee, nor pay it if he did have it.

The Chargers are out of the L.A. plan. 1st: The L.A. fans really don't want the Chargers. 2nd: The Chargers are not a sock them in the teeth team. They are to soft for the L.A. market.

They actually want two teams in LA , but I still go with what most are saying it is going to be done that is a managed outcome done by the owners and Goodell.
That has 2 playing in Inglewood (Rams and Chargers) with Raiders getting some sort of financial help with their stadium.
Just no chance on earth The Chargers go back to San Diego too much ill will has been caused by their process of getting a new venue.
If they don't end up in Inglewood or if Carson is voted down look for the
LA Coliseum as I told you the other day to come in because now they want to host a 2nd team long term.
Only one holding the process from being done is Dean Spanos who is still playing hardball.

I'm going to remind you maineblackbears12 (which judging from what you say seems as if you want the Rama to come back to Los Angeles) the NFL has already shifted from having 2 teams in Los Angeles to just 1 team in Los Angeles (from Profootballtalk) so it isn't likely the Rams and Chargers share a stadium in Inglewood (because the Chargers don't want to) and I think the Rams are going to be the only team in Los Angeles.
Also it isn't the Los Angeles Memorial wants to host a 2nd team because in the lease agreement it says 1 team is allowed to play here.
It will probably be the Rams in Los Angeles, Chargers in San Diego (because they don't have enough votes to move and their proposal Carson doesn't have the support), and Raiders in Oakland (because they want to stay and don't have the support).

When the dust settles, it'll likely be just the Rams in LA for the foreseeable future or "indefinitely". The NFL wants the team with the best position in the market and the Rams with its long legacy and deep pocketed owner is the clear cut. In addition, the Inglewood project is more of what the NFL is looking for as it intends to relocate NFL operations to LA. By having just one team as it returns to the LA market, this will ensure the best risk/reward scenario for the league. The Chargers and Raiders will be forced to kick the can down the road in trying to work out a stadium in SD and Oakland with the threat of a potential move to LA (as a second team) or St. Louis proposed new stadium. The Levis stadium is also a wild card option for some teams as it's intended to accommodate two home teams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It’s unclear whether a return to Los Angeles is worth another legal entanglement if Davis doesn’t have the 24 votes he needs, Matheson said. Suing the league again could cost the Raiders tens of millions of dollars and years of delay, which would ultimately make the move far less enticing, Matheson said.

“The harder it is for them to move, the less advantageous Los Angeles becomes,” he said. A Raiders spokeswoman did not answer requests for comment.

Yet if the Raiders’ Los Angeles bid doesn’t pan out, that doesn’t mean the team will stay in Oakland, said Stanford University sports economist Roger Noll, who believes Kroenke will get approval to move the Rams to Los Angeles, leaving a hole in St. Louis — along with $390 million for a new stadium.

“That’s not enough to keep the Rams,” Noll pointed out. “But it is enough to get the Raiders.”
Oakland wants to keep Raiders – but not at any price


----------



## LA RAM FAN

As we've said from the beginning, we support ANY and ALL efforts to keep the Bolts here in San Diego. It's important to understand ALL ANGLES of the recent developments with the stadium. Stay informed

Below is from Tony Manalatos- he agreed we could share:

"With Mayor Kevin Faulconer in New York speaking to NFL owners about the City & County's stadium plan in Mission Valley, and building momentum that has been growing in San Diego for months, the Chargers and Raiders have thrown a Hail Mary to try and shift support to their Carson stadium project.

"With the ownership vote on L.A. looming, this could be the Hail Mary play by the folks in Carson that gets their attention," Pro Football Talk's Mike Florio says in this story today about Walt Disney's CEO joining the Carson project.

BUT HE'S NOT ONBOARD. He's participating "ONLY if the NFL approves the Carson site," the story says. So nothing has changed.

It is important to point out that the NFL has been negotiating with the City and County for a while, and those talks have focused on the Mission Valley plan because of the common-sense financing and achievable timetable, and because the plan has been legally vetted."

Stay informed! SAVE OUR BOLTS!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland Mayor Libby Schaaf tries to convince National Foorball League to keep Raiders in East Bay


----------



## Alex.

"Before Oakland Mayor Libby Schaaf could even get in the room with NFL owners Wednesday, the team she is trying to hold onto made perhaps its biggest play to return to Los Angeles, naming the CEO of The Walt Disney Co. to lead its joint stadium project there.


With strong connections in Los Angeles and the NFL -- Disney is ESPN's parent company -- Bob Iger adds credibility to the Raiders' and San Diego Chargers' $1.7 billion Carson stadium plan, which had been reportedly lagging behind a larger and more expensive stadium proposal in Inglewood backed by St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke."

Disney CEO adds heft to Oakland Raiders push for Los Angeles

Getting even more interesting.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> "Before Oakland Mayor Libby Schaaf could even get in the room with NFL owners Wednesday, the team she is trying to hold onto made perhaps its biggest play to return to Los Angeles, naming the CEO of The Walt Disney Co. to lead its joint stadium project there.
> 
> 
> With strong connections in Los Angeles and the NFL -- Disney is ESPN's parent company -- Bob Iger adds credibility to the Raiders' and San Diego Chargers' $1.7 billion Carson stadium plan, which had been reportedly lagging behind a larger and more expensive stadium proposal in Inglewood backed by St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke."
> 
> Disney CEO adds heft to Oakland Raiders push for Los Angeles
> 
> Getting even more interesting.



yeah I heard about that just a few minutes ago myself. the thing you got to remember though is that doesnt matter though because the raiders going to LA all depends on the owners voting for the move.

the owners are sore at the davis family for suing the NFL to move them there the first time so they dont want a davis owned team in LA but the more important thing more than anything to keep in mind is that the inglewood site is light years ahead of the carson project ready to go start construction in december where carson would not be ready to start the construction process for another year at least and the NFL wants to get this over soon as possible.

notice how the mainstream media always conviently leaves out that little fact? here are a couple others they leave out everytime as well.

1.not only are the owners sore at the davis family for them for suing the league to move,but the politicians in LA dont want them there.the oakland fans behave themselves fine,they get an unfair bad rap because of how the LA gang behaved when they were there.businesses in LA dont want the raiders there because the LA raider fans incite fights.

2.the corporations that would put up the money to sponsor them,they dont want the raiders there.

3.the NFL wants an owner with deep pockets in LA,davis does not have those deep pockets.stan kroneke does,he is the second richest owner in the NFL.

4.a big factor in the NFL choosing a team to relocate is are they drawing good crowds,the Raiders have sold out every home game this year same as they did last year where the Rams are dead last in attendance with a half empty stadium for all their home games as you know.lol

this charger fan here below nailed it when a fellow charger fan freaked out over this.

 I agree, today was the beginning of the end. This Disney thing seals it!! The city is already reaching out to other teams.

 Not true. Still need the owners to vote.. and he is ONLY involved IF the owners approve the move over Rams. 

well said.

so remember,keep that in mind.Everybody knows the Rams are the front runner in all this.


----------



## Alex.

Rams are and they should get in.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> Rams are and they should get in.


here is what i was talking about  on how a team has to be doing poorly in attendance. Unlike st louis,as you can see,oakland is doing every well in attendance,they are supported very well there.

It might be difficult though for Davis to convince the NFL the Raider fan base is dwindling in Oakland, a key component in the league's relocation process.

The team now has more than 40,000 season ticket holders and the next three games are sold out. "What it comes down to is the color of the blood that run through the veins of professional sports and that's green," former San Francisco 49ers COO Andy Dolich said by phone.

Oakland Mayor Libby Schaaf tries to convince National Foorball League to keep Raiders in East Bay


----------



## Alex.

40000 season ticket holders that is something to take to the bank.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

YEP!!!!

http://www.usatoday.com/…/los-angeles-nfl-reloca…/75522964/…

The good thing is that it will probably be the Rams only. Because, A. Kroenke will move regardless B. Spanos and Kroenke don't get along, and C. The NFL doesn't want the Raiders in LA despite them having a large fan base there. I could still see my Chargers moving there sadly, but only if the NFL pursuades Kroenke to let them in as a tenant. But honestly I think it will be Rams only for 2 season which will give Oakland and San Diego time to get stadium issues resolved.

Stupid article Kronke is going to build and go if he wants. He has the cash to do it. 99.9 percent sure it won't be Raiders and Chargers sharing in Carson. It is going to be the Rams alone or the Rams and ????.

If a team is playing in LA in 2016. Itwill be the Rams only team prepared to up and go that soon. Time will tell if come 2018 or 19 if its still Rams only or Rams and ????. The NFL is not going to tell a owner no that is willing to build on his own dime, and not seeking assistance in the form of a lone from the other owners. Any relocation of an existing NFL team will include the Rams. The debate is over rather or not the Raiders or the Chargers, but not both will be following them.

Kronke holds the keys to the LA market. The only question is can the NFL convince him to take in a border.

Well honestly I don't think the raiders even have a shot in LA because the Rams owner already has a plan and land for a new stadium so it's almost a given the Rams are going back to LA because they have the money to move and build a stadium. Where unfortunately the raiders don't have that kind of capital. We had our time down south I just don't see the NFL saying "ok Oakland you don't have the money in your town to stay OR to move down to LA but we are gonna approve your relocation request to go to LA" to me I think this is all leverage by Davis to stay in Oakland and apply pressure to Oakland to fight to keep them. Even with the Disney investor included. I mean really our team doesn't exactly embody Disney views. That investor probably wants to promote. Disney in the stadium If we somehow move to LA I think we stay in Oakland wait a few years save some money and try the stadium process again because when we were in LA the stadium wasn't even close to full. What's gonna change now? Our primary fan base is in Oakland and the second home in SDbut primary in Oakland. Mark Davis will almost Lose more money going to LA then being in Oakland. So I think we are staying in Oakland that's it. No where else

I also forgot to add. Why would you move a team after building a multi millions dollar workout facility in Napa if you are supposedly thinking of moving to another town??? You don't invest in something if you don't plan on staying or using it for a long period of time. Again we stay in Oakland.#RAIDERNATION#StayinginOakland

M.O.B.- (OAKLAND IS READY, TIME TO STEP UP MARK).
*In Honor of 11/11, Breaking News out of the NFL Owners meeting in NY today : Oakland Mayor Libby Schaaf "Scored a Touchdown" in front of Roger Goodell, Eric Grubman,, Mark Davis and all of the NFL owners with a 45 min "Oakland Power Point presentation", that ended with all the NFL owners clapping and Thanking Libby. She WOWED the NFL owners as Oakland, accompanied by City Councilman Larry Reid, Came in with a PUNCH. Libby stated "this is personal to her being she is from Oakland". Also encouraging was SF 49ers Owner Jed York spoke on "Why the Raiders need to Stay in Oakland" expressing how great of a "easy access location" the Oakland Coliseum is along with the benefits of having the Oakland Raiders in the Northern Ca Market,.The Oakland World Wide Raider Nation is very proud of our Mayor. Now, Oakland being the front runner in keeping its team in the eyes of the NFL, with the table fuly set its time for Mark Davis to step up to the plate, choose an investor/Megadeveloper to work with an grant the gift of a new Stadium in Oakland to the Greatest Culture of Sports Fans that are
- FOREVER OAKLAND.- DO IT MARK, TIME TO STEP UP!!!

I listened to his show yesterday and he never mentioned once groundbreaking at Inglewood in Dec! Thats why Im confident Raiders will get disapproved to LA and Nfl will approve Kroenke because Inglewood will be done faster!

Oakland, San Diego and St. Louis speak to NFL owners

Oakland makes pitch to keep Raiders; Schaaf issues statement


----------



## LA RAM FAN

1-on-1 with Libby Schaaf: New approach to keeping Raiders

Sorry Mr. Richardson, the NFL "forcing" the Rams to stay in StL is a per se violation of US Antitrust Law. Just go ask your attorney how much you will personally have to pay Stan Kroenke after he defeats you and all NFL owners in Federal Court. See you at the first LA Rams game next year!#LARams2016

Benjamin Allbright on Twitter

I wouldn't sweat it. The FAA issue will be solved just as quickly and the union issues were solved. The Disney CEO is just another puppet for the Chargers and Raiders. He will vanish just like sachs and policy did.

C'mon people...Bob Iger is worth 85 million. Now, that's nothing to sneeze at, but this is a billionaires' game. What's he gonna own in the end? Will he control a handful of paperclips in the Raiders' office?? This is P.R. This is circus. This is razzle-dazzle. This is an attempt to cause a "perception is reality" shift. I wouldn't bet on it. It's funny how Carson keeps adding names, while Inglewood just keeps calmly moving dirt.‪#‎larams‬

You know what I also find funny? How Spanos and Davis got Fabiani, Goldman Sachs, Carmen Policy, and Robert Iger all against Kroenke. Why else has Stan not hired any big names like that? Because he doesnt NEED it. His money alone blows ALL of them away. It's Stan vs the world.
Dean "Discount" Spanos and Mark Davis are basically running a political campaign to "sway" the owners to vote for them. While Kroenke is running an actual business and using histo show the owners that he's the right MAN for LA.


The Carson project wreaks, smells, stinks literally and figuratively of toxic waste, political dirt, poor planing, media manipulating and Fabiani's mouth. Yet with all of this, The L.A. Times has deliberately avoided any thorough investigation of any of this. Instead from the beginning, they have reported negative columns on Inglewood. WHY??? They have on numerous occasions STRATEGICALLY released negative reporting on Inglewood's project throughout this year. Why the fellatiowith Fabiani? I'm confused by this continued fellatio relationship between them. This deserves an investigation in itself. It has become simply predicable that with every NFL scheduled meeting it will be accompanied by L.A. Times supportive Carson releases and strategically timed, negative releases and reporting on Kroenke's site. So my question is... WHO is doing Who here?

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1065524220132734&set=o.177083695980&type=3&theater


----------



## LA RAM FAN

For those of you who wonder how St. Louis fans can be so deeply entrenched in denial (a quality that Fred Roggin is quite familiar with), perhaps I can help explain. The article I have attached to this post came in this morning's newspaper under the headline "Triple Dose of Bad News for Kroenke's LA Stadium"... When the media out here (yes, I live and work in St. Louis for the time being) is shoveling out information in full denial mode, what else would you expect from the people that, as Mr. Roggin puts it, think with their heart rather than their head?

http://www.stltoday.com/…/article_3a1b7de9-b46d-5216-bf0d-4…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL may wait until March to decide which team moves to L.A.

Jets owner Woody Johnson said today that a decision on which team will move to Los Angeles may not come until March.

I agree that this is so fraen out. But, really, this potentially bad.for St. Louis, since SD and Oakland could, theoretically, " catch up" and have time to negotiate with their respective teams.
1·Yesterday at 7:54am




Darren PettyIn 1995 the second vote was on April 12th and the Rams still started the next season in St Louis. I'm just trying to stay positive but maybe this is not a bad thing. It might give San Diego and Oakland more time to get something going and put more pressure on St Louis to have some kind of vote. God I'm so sick of this shit!

La Canfora is reporting that Spanos has more owners on his side. Nothing new there. He also is saying that Stan has absolutely NO interest in St. Louis' stadium proposal. In other words the whole idea that St. Louis has a "viable" stadium proposal and is ahead of San Diego or even Oakland for that matter is a fallacy.

Maybe you should read-up on Antitrust litigation in the US, and also look at lawsuits involving collusion. If you think, in the end, that Kroenke actually needs a "vote," then you're definitely not as informed as you believe yourself to be.#larams

One takeaway from the Fred Roggin interview with My Carson Vinny is that between Oakland, San Diego, and St. Louis, which market is the NFL least willing to lose. I think we all know the answer to that question


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fred: talked to my source this morning....its going to be the Rams....as it always was going to be....Vinny: im hearing the same thing.

I forget the name of the guy who spoke to the NFL exe's about leaving the Chargers in SD but want to add something to his letter that he read.

Everyone in this league knows the Rams are the better fit for LA then the Raiders/Chargers combined. There was a reason why the league voted down the move the 1st time back in 1994. The previous owner threatened to sue the league if she wasn't given approval the 2nd time. Today the Rams are at the bottom of the list for attendance in the league and Mr. Kroenke continues to lose money every week. Think of how much money the league will be making if the move is approved and think of how many fans will be attending each home game. LA Rams fans have waited long enough for our Rams to come back home, home to Los Angeles where they belong. The Chargers and Raiders belong in their respective markets and I believe they will come to an agreement for a stadium. No disrespect to STL but they do not financially support our Rams and have not in recent years. They have lost hope while us LA Rams fans have not. I implore and ask that you carefully consider the much needed approval of the move for our Rams to move back to Los Angeles.

Looks like the numbers dont add up.lol

Crunching the numbers on riverfront stadium proposal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

A friend who toured the Anheuser-Busch Brewery in St. Louis today reports "the place was full of Bears fans in town for the game." As usual, the visiting teams fans will outnumber the home team's. That will be rectified next season!

Residents speak out against proposed NFL stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mayor James Butts told Fox 11:

“This isn’t even a bump in the road, this is a quiet negotiation

Those negotiations could center on lowering the roof of the stadium by 100 feet. Or potentially coating the roof with a radar absorbing material so ghost planes other anomalies won’t take place.

Is the Inglewood Football Stadium Plan in Trouble? | KABC-AM

Finally we are getting some owner names that support Kroenke! Both sides (Carson and Ingelwood) have a solid core of support to block. It doesn't matter what the current markets do. League office will step in to broker a solution. And we all know what the NFL brass want....Ingelwood

With L.A. decision looming, lines are being drawn between owners


----------



## LA RAM FAN

According to Jason La Canfora of CBS Sports, Kroenke’s supporters include Cowboys owner Jerry Jones and Robert Kraft of the Patriots, along with Washington’s Dan Snyder, Jeffrey Lurie (Eagles), Woody Johnson (Jets), Ziggy Wilf (Vikings) and Steve Biscotti (Ravens). With Bengals owner Mike Brown a frequent abstainer, that puts them on the magic number of nine with Kroenke’s vote factored in — if all those owners stay lined up with Kroenke’s attempt to take his team to Inglewood.

The Bills, Falcons and 49ers are among franchises identified as being swing votes, creating sufficient uncertainty.

On the other side, you have Panthers owner Jerry Richardson, Steelers owner Dan Rooney and Giants owner John Mara, who were thrilled with last week’s addition of Disney CEO Bob Iger to the Carson project, a move which many feel gave it the legitimacy it may have lacked.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL Meetings in New York on relocation to LA held last week. Cities who still have stadium plans up in the air were represented by:

St. Louis: Governor Nixon
San Diego: Mayor Faulconer
Oakland: Mayor Libby Schaaf
Carson: ?

Anyone else wondering why there hasn't been any political representation for Carson in past several months? Inglewood has remained consistent, that it is a stadium within a residential/retail/commercial site. Carson is a 'fluid' project that prides itself on people (i.e. Policy and Iger) yet somehow excludes the Mayor of Carson from the festivities? Hmmm.....almost as shady as Peacock no longer speaking to national or LA media.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

lol.

Peggy Kusinski NBC Chicago | Facebook

The let's go Bears chant at the end of this game sounds like it was a played in Chicago, Defend this all you want St. Louis but this is embarrassing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The next question, if Spanos gets the votes to move, becomes how Kroenke will react. There’s already speculation among some owners that he’d possibly sell the Rams. And some think he’ll move to L.A. regardless of whether he receives the approval of his partners to do so, sparking expensive, high-stakes litigation over whether Kroenke can do it.

L.A. tug-of-war looming.

All polls have shown that the #1 team desired by LA fans is the Rams. So, if the NFL decides to move the Chargers and Raiders, they will be alienating 3 fanbases (LA, SD, and Oakland). While moving the Rams would only upset one SMALL fanbase. What is so hard to figure out here folks. You have 2 owners who have both poo-pooed viable options in their own areas, using LA as a threat to get what they wanted. On the otherhand, you have a team who's city failed to meet the terms of their agreement not once, not twice, but three times. 1st, at the 10 year mark when they refused to bring the venue up to first tier. Again at 20 years when once again they refused to meet the top tier agreement, then
when an arbitrator found against them, they refused to honor their agreement. Instead of using LA as leverage, that owner moved forward with plans to leave the city that refused to honor their commitment. Yet the NFL may want to go the route that rewards dishonesty, and punishes the greatest number of fans. Really?
https://www.facebook.com/losangeles...otal_comments=58&comment_tracking={"tn":"R0"}


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Los Angeles Relocation Fee To Be $500MM+


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great news.

Jose Rubalcava - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

So I heard on NBC that the word is the NFL owners only want to see 1 team in LA not 2.....so if that is the case how would the Carson Project work since it's a package deal with the Raiders and Chargers......I sure hope Stan goes rogue if needed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Steinberg is now predicting:

LA Rams
LA Chargers
StL Raiders

Most Likely NFL Relocation Scenarios: Rams And Chargers To LA, Raiders To St. Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.bizjournals.com/stlouis/blog/2015/11/kroenke-would-pay-at-least-500-million-to-move.html


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Steinberg is now predicting:
> 
> LA Rams
> LA Chargers
> StL Raiders
> 
> Most Likely NFL Relocation Scenarios: Rams And Chargers To LA, Raiders To St. Louis


Raiders out of Oakland? Ok  but St Louis what a crummy venue.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Steinberg is now predicting:
> 
> LA Rams
> LA Chargers
> StL Raiders
> 
> Most Likely NFL Relocation Scenarios: Rams And Chargers To LA, Raiders To St. Louis
> 
> 
> 
> Raiders out of Oakland? Ok  but St Louis what a crummy venue.
Click to expand...


Steinberg is an idiot.He is a double agent.someone who pretends to be in favor of the Rams coming back to LA but really doesnt care.He plays both sides of the fence.I talked to the guy once,he is slick. He'll go and say he is in favor of the Rams coming back to LA and then he'll go and say the Rams should stay in st louis.

 He is a back stabber.take in what he says with a grain of salt. Like I told you before,if you dont hear it from fred roggin,take it with a grain of salt.he is the only media source on this LA relocation thing who you can trust,the only one who tells it like it really is and does not hold back the facts.

for instance,steinberg is holding out the fact that davis has already said st louis would not be an option for him.Now you cant believe what these NFL owners say since they are all lying snakes but i think its pretty safe to say davis is telling the truth here though cause WHY would anyone want to go to st louis,a city that is going to be losing TWO NFL teams after this season?

the only team i think would succeed in st louis again is the cardinals,thats it,nobody else would.unless they of course were the cheatriots and had the NFL in their pockets so they could win the division every year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL in LA: Owners welcome Disney CEO, timetable could be pushed - CBSSports.com

"The owners who most strongly align with Kroenke to this point are Jerry Jones (Cowboys), Bob Kraft (Patriots), Dan Snyder (Redskins), Jeffrey Lurie (Eagles), Woody Johnson (Jets), Ziggy Wilf (Vikings) and Steve Biscotti (Ravens)."

How come the NFL didn't have a town hall meeting in LA? and ask LA fans who we want, instead of trying to force the Chargers and Raiders on us. The mayor and some political leaders in Los Angeles need to tell Goodell and the owners that you can't dictate who plays here.

The only way a second team goes into L.A., is if they share a stadium with the Rams. I'm not even worrying about the Chargers or Raiders. The Rams are a done deal whether the NFL owners like it or not.

According to my NFL sources, he has more than enough votes to block the Carson project.. It will go down as a 11th hour deal with either cash moving to SD or Oak or a lease agreement put in place.. Word is the City of SD already has a deal structured for a stadium in DT San Diego.. Oakland will eventually build in Oakland or relocate.


----------



## Billo_Really

I cannot believe the life of this thread!

*9/11*, you hit a home run here.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great listen.

Mayor James T. Butts, Jr.: “The shovels have been in the ground over a year”

great interview with dr death.hope he is right.

*You think the Raiders are staying in Oakland?*

"I think there's a healthy chance they're going to be staying in Oakland. I give them a 90 percent with everything that's going on."

Raiders Superfan Dr. Death Chats with The Morning After > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > CBS Sports 920 Feature Interviews


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL Owner Stan Kroenke Wants to Take Over L.A.

The NFL Owners know there is only One solution to bringing back football to Los Angeles...and it isn't a two team stadium. The two "competing" stadiums aren't even close. One has the Money and the right Owner, the other has two Owners that are not even in the same Financial situation to make it work. One is already under construction, the other continues to change it's plan and design with every passing article. Stay Focused and follow the MONEY, just like the NFL will in the end.

With L.A. decision looming, lines are being drawn between owners

It's impressive considering that they have the worst team of the three and have the only owner that is actively saying the he will file for relocation. I will concede that a lot of those in attendance are from visiting teams but it just proves that SanDiego is a destination city unlike St Louis and Oakland and will always do well regardless of the Chargers record. The NFL can't be stupid enough to lose San Diego as an NFL city.
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...10153092773565981&comment_tracking={"tn":"R"}




John McHughThat's true Darren, but honestly St Louis gets taken over by opposing fans a lot also. Great baseball city, but not so much for football.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

lol.

Mayor Francis Slay, City of St. Louis, St. Louis Board of Aldermen: No Public Funding for a New NFL Rams Stadium in St. Louis

poor bernie.lol

Does Rams Owner Stan Kroenke Keep Head Coach Jeff Fisher To Lose?

good article.

http://ramblinfan.com/2015/11/17/pay-play-publicly-financed-stadiums-make-economic-sense/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

agreed.

Hmm pretty impressive business model for a bad team with a fan base angry at ownership in a terrible stadium (San Diego). Money wise, I don't see how the NFL would abandon the 8th largest city in the U.S. who has been an NFL market for 55 years, just to keep St. Louis. The NFL isn't losing money in San Diego. I can only hope the owners realize this..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ernie Ulloa - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


NFL Relocation RUMORS: Rams' Stan Kroenke May Have Votes To Block Carson Project

The Carson project will need 24 of the 32 owners to vote to approve the move, and adecision could come as late as March. Kroenke reportedly has NFL owners aligned with him in this decision.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The numbers don't add up for StL. The Riverfront Stadium is not a viable plan on so many levels, even if Kroenke were interested. Read the Show-me institute impressions of the meeting the Aldermen held on the proposed site last Saturday.. and, definitely read the comments. Especially interesting is the refutation of this so-called "Harvard" study. -- It's all smoke and mirrors, StL. Save your money. Watch your Cardinals and Blues.

What I Saw at the Stadium Hearing


----------



## LA RAM FAN

You’d get some argument on who benefits most from a significant delay – the Rams or Raiders and Chargers – but after doing some poking around I’m convinced no one among the three teams wants this to drag on beyond January, let alone until 2017. In fact, if I could classify the current mood, I’d say ansty pretty much sums it up.

The Raiders, Rams and Chargers want this wrapped up. Period. No one is eager to play another year in limbo. No one wants to put their current markets through another season of uncertainty. And all three teams want clarity on their long-term future or, should their L.A. bid be denied, a clearer picture on what their next move should be to help secure it.

On top of all that, the feedback I get is NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell is adamant about staying on track for a decision on Los Angeles in time for 2016.

What exactly needs to happen to accomodate NFL in L.A. in 2016? | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here's where we stand on the NFL returning to Los Angeles

"Could a team move to L.A. without league approval?

It's possible, and happened before with Al Davis and the Raiders. ***But that is unlikely in this instance. The NFL could deny that team any financial help in building the stadium, withhold the rightto host Super Bowls, and take other measures to make it an unsavory option***."

THAT IS AN ANTITRUST LAWSUIT (AND VICTORY) right there for Stan!! That's collusion and NO court would EVER allow the NFL to do that to an owner of a individual business!

Sam Farmer and the Times, think that this is no big deal! WRONG! I am hoping more and more Stan goes rogue and moves the Rams home on his own without league approval and gives a HUGE F YOU to Goodell and the NFL!!

"Lew Alcindor" on Twitter, who is actually an LA Raiders' fan, and an attorney, shut BGP up BIG TIME today when he said that from what he knows about anti-trust law, the litigation would lean heavily in Stan's favor. He then accused BGP of tailoring his tweets and analysis toward his desired outcome, showing obvious bias. I loved it!!

Just saw the tweets right now. Hilarious.
That's like saying I have my own business and I want to move it to a new location, but some schmuck was against me moving because I signed 10 sheets of paper stating "I must not move to a new location unless otherwise told to" and sets them up as the official "rules".
Which will prevail? A basic set of company guidelines that I'm told to follow, or the law itself?
Damn, that's a tough one.

Several owners and executives not connected with the Rams find the St. Louis plan lacking and were unconvinced last week by backers of that proposal. Some have pointed to the better deal the Minnesota Vikings got — with the public footing half the cost of a new stadium — from a bigger market.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the carson project is looking more bad by the moment.lol

Carson Stadium Moving Forward or Backward?


----------



## Alex.

"If the NFL is ever going to return to Los Angeles, there are a whole lot of questions the league must answer. And despite months of discussion within the league about its L.A. options, there are still more questions than answers.

The biggest problem is that none of the three owners — Stan Kroenke, Dean Spanos or Mark Davis — has the necessary 24 votes from the other owners to approve a move to Los Angeles, but all three of them are believed to have the necessary nine votes to block another team from moving. In other words, Kroenke can’t find 23 other owners to support giving him the L.A. market, but he can find eight other owners to help him block Spanos or Davis from going there. And Spanos and Davis are similarly situated with only enough support from their fellow owners to block a rival move, not enough to approve their own move."

Still more questions than answers on NFL’s return to L.A.

So much to work out


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> "If the NFL is ever going to return to Los Angeles, there are a whole lot of questions the league must answer. And despite months of discussion within the league about its L.A. options, there are still more questions than answers.
> 
> The biggest problem is that none of the three owners — Stan Kroenke, Dean Spanos or Mark Davis — has the necessary 24 votes from the other owners to approve a move to Los Angeles, but all three of them are believed to have the necessary nine votes to block another team from moving. In other words, Kroenke can’t find 23 other owners to support giving him the L.A. market, but he can find eight other owners to help him block Spanos or Davis from going there. And Spanos and Davis are similarly situated with only enough support from their fellow owners to block a rival move, not enough to approve their own move."
> 
> Still more questions than answers on NFL’s return to L.A.
> 
> So much to work out



Read post#2279. that pretty much proves its a done deal for the Rams in 2016. does not matter if he has the votes,he can legally move them.that something the media always leaves out in their reporting.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> "If the NFL is ever going to return to Los Angeles, there are a whole lot of questions the league must answer. And despite months of discussion within the league about its L.A. options, there are still more questions than answers.
> 
> The biggest problem is that none of the three owners — Stan Kroenke, Dean Spanos or Mark Davis — has the necessary 24 votes from the other owners to approve a move to Los Angeles, but all three of them are believed to have the necessary nine votes to block another team from moving. In other words, Kroenke can’t find 23 other owners to support giving him the L.A. market, but he can find eight other owners to help him block Spanos or Davis from going there. And Spanos and Davis are similarly situated with only enough support from their fellow owners to block a rival move, not enough to approve their own move."
> 
> Still more questions than answers on NFL’s return to L.A.
> 
> So much to work out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read post#2279. that pretty much proves its a done deal for the Rams in 2016. does not matter if he has the votes,he can legally move them.that something the media always leaves out in their reporting.
Click to expand...


 so you should check it out.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Looking more and more bad for the Rams in st lou.lol

http://www.bizjournals.com/stlouis/news/2015/11/16/another-rams-marketing-director-quits.html


With all of the rhetoric on facebook and Twitter these days, I feel like the following interview should be posted DAILY to remind us us what's really likely to happen here. This attorney, a St. Louis resident, recalls that in '94 a vote was taken to move the Rams to StL but it did not pass. Then the team owner and the Attorney General of Missouri (Nixon) threatened to sue the NFL, and, magically, a second vote was taken which was overwhelmingly in favor of a Rams' relocation. He then goes on to state thet the same thing will probably occur this time around. It's a shame we've had to wait this long, but we have an owner who wants to bring our team back to us and who also has every legality on his side. If the NFL, as a league, actually has the ability to both reason and learn from the past, it will step out of the way and let the inevitable happen.‪#‎larams‬

Can the NFL stop Kroenke from moving the Rams to LA?


----------



## Alex.

They should let things go where the momentum is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... - Terry Esther Bradford | Facebook

Love the headline.

Issues between Rams' and Chargers' owners dampen potential for cooperation

Chiefs oppose a Raiders-Chargers move to L.A. without realignment

Could be 2017 before a team moves to Los Angeles - NFL.com
Irresponsible reporting. They're not delaying it either. That nugget came out today.


----------



## Alex.

*Report: NFL Might Not Come To Los Angeles Until 2017*


"A source very involved in the situation described it as gridlock

[...]

What is clear is that there needs to be some sort of breakthrough to make next year in Los Angeles happen."

Report: NFL Might Not Come To Los Angeles Until 2017

Looks like things have changed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> *Report: NFL Might Not Come To Los Angeles Until 2017*
> 
> 
> "A source very involved in the situation described it as gridlock
> 
> [...]
> 
> What is clear is that there needs to be some sort of breakthrough to make next year in Los Angeles happen."
> 
> Report: NFL Might Not Come To Los Angeles Until 2017
> 
> Looks like things have changed.



If that happens,I'be done with the NFL.it needs to happen this year.thats just a rumor you have to take with a grain of salt.the owners are not going to want to drag this one anymore than they have to past this year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Report: NFL Might Not Come To Los Angeles Until 2017*
> 
> 
> "A source very involved in the situation described it as gridlock
> 
> [...]
> 
> What is clear is that there needs to be some sort of breakthrough to make next year in Los Angeles happen."
> 
> Report: NFL Might Not Come To Los Angeles Until 2017
> 
> Looks like things have changed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If that happens,I'be done with the NFL.it needs to happen this year.thats just a rumor you have to take with a grain of salt.the owners are not going to want to drag this one anymore than they have to past this year.
Click to expand...


I also heard Fred Roggin say that Goodel and the league office wants NFL in LA back and that the only way the NFL would not be back in LA next year is if one of two things happen.
1.Dean spanos cannot come to an agreement with stan kroneke to come to LA as a second tenant,
2.Spanos does not  sit down with san diego and work it out with them to get a new stadium deal done in mission valley they have proposed.

i also have to agree with what this one LA Ram poster posted when said this below-
Ha. This is NOT gonna happen. #larams2016


----------



## LA RAM FAN

cool.

Don Jennett - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sure would be great if this is true.

The NFL will eventually appeal to/compel at least one of the three disgruntled team owners looking to bail to Los Angeles to remain in their home market. The league has to do so. Even Los Angeles doesn’t have room for two stadiums and three teams.

And a large faction of owners and NFL decision makers love San Diego as an NFL market.

There seems an air of inevitability that Spanos and St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke will be made to discuss their dueling stadium projects in Los Angeles, with the thinking being they would formulate some sort of merger wherein their teams would play in Inglewood.


But Kroenke, according to multiple people familiar with his maneuvers and proposals, is willing to help the Chargers and/or Raiders stay where they are. That could also be the outcome of a brokered deal that averts war over L.A. and allows Spanos to say he chose to give it another go in San Diego.

Can L.T.'s number retirement help save Chargers?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> *Report: NFL Might Not Come To Los Angeles Until 2017*
> 
> 
> "A source very involved in the situation described it as gridlock
> 
> [...]
> 
> What is clear is that there needs to be some sort of breakthrough to make next year in Los Angeles happen."
> 
> Report: NFL Might Not Come To Los Angeles Until 2017
> 
> Looks like things have changed.



Fred Roggin put to rest this rumor of the NFL putting off relocation till next season.You got to remember these headlines you read are just that,headlines for stories that are spoonfed to reporters to alter the perception and reality of the situation.

Roggin has been spot on in everything he has said about the NFL relocation since way back in march getting the scoop way before the mainstream media repoted it.he hasnt missed once yet and he says that the NFL league office wants to get this over with and done by next season and to have an NFL team there by then.

you can here him talk about it here on 11-23-15 at the hr 1 mark.he starts in on it at the 13 min mark.



The Fred Roggin Show


----------



## Alex.

I hope Roggin is right the NFL needs some legitimacy and normalcy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> I hope Roggin is right the NFL needs some legitimacy and normalcy.


well the good thing is is like i said,he has been right on everything he has reported on it,has not missed ONCE yet so no reason to believe he will be wrong now all of a sudden.

his sources he talks to are closely connected to the NFL and are not spoonfed by reporters like most of them are.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope Roggin is right the NFL needs some legitimacy and normalcy.
> 
> 
> 
> well the good thing is is like i said,he has been right on everything he has reported on it,has not missed ONCE yet so no reason to believe he will be wrong now all of a sudden.
> 
> his sources he talks to are closely connected to the NFL and are not spoonfed by reporters like most of them are.
Click to expand...

It only helps the NFL to do the move.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

roggin always says on his show that the listeners are the driver,that he just navigates it since Roggin  talks about what WE want to hear and he proved that yesterday to me.for the the first time ever i emailed him a question on why the chargers  are allowed to move to LA and yeah,he answered it.

something i learned that i had not known before,you never see it reported in the mainstream media,is that there is actually a  chance the chargers might stay in SD actually because some of the members in the spanos clan,like deans sons,are not so much hell bent on moving to LA since they make their home there in SD. that can only help in the efforts for them to stay.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

cool article.

Commentary: Oakland Should Build Raiders New Stadium In Exchange For Stake In Team


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jaguars, Rams, Bengals to play London “home” games

I believe it was in their STL lease that they can't give away home games. Another sign?

"We have had no formal discussions with the Rams about their 2016 intentions or a London game in 2016, but if they do play in the Dome in 2016, the terms of the lease remain in effect and provides that all Rams NFL home games (other than preseason) will be played at the Facilities.”

http://www.bizjournals.com/stlouis/blog/2015/11/rams-to-play-game-in-london-next-year.html?ana=twt

in other words: "There will be no St. Louis Rams next year so it makes no difference to us here at the Edward Jones Dome where they play when they're not in LA." LA is happening!

The NFL and the Rams are showing their cards with the London announcement.
I'm surprised the CVC put this out there. All they are doing is fueling the fire in St Louis.

This just gives the Rams more ammo when they present their case to the NFL to move back to LA. STL knows the fight is over. The Commissioner of the NFL will get the votes together to allow Kroenke to move back to LA.

they violated the lease when they didn't make it a top ten tier stadium....
https://www.facebook.com/losangeles...0153104012845981&comment_tracking={"tn":"R0"}


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ruling boosts San Diego’s stadium case to NFL

The best part of the ruling, no mandatory 2/3 vote..."The lower court and the appeals court both ruled against Briggs, pointing to a 1998 state Supreme Court decision that says cities can bypass public votes by setting up the special financing agencies.

"The city presumably uses the financing authority to avoid the two-thirds vote requirement, but doing so is legal," the appeals court wrote in its decision.

Even with the second worst season happening now, I still want them to stay. this is great news.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Contra Costa Times editorial: Raiders, A's fans growing weary of unrequited love


----------



## LA RAM FAN

We have had no formal discussions with the Rams about their 2016 intentions or a London game in 2016, but if they do play in the Dome in 2016, the terms of the lease remain in effect and provides that all Rams NFL home games (other than preseason) will be played at the Facilities.”

http://www.bizjournals.com/stlouis/blog/2015/11/rams-to-play-game-in-london-next-year.html?ana=twt

The NFL and the Rams are showing their cards with the London announcement.
I'm surprised the CVC put this out there. All they are doing is fueling the fire in St Louis.

If what the StL official is saying is true, it would be still another time the Rams have signaled their intentions to move to LA. There has never been any secret that inbound LA team could play a game or two in London per year before their new stadium was complete. That this StL official is complaining about a lease breach is further proof that their quest to keep the Rams is on life support at best.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

STLComptroller Darlene Green: "“This is not a fiscally responsible plan as it has been presented to the board at this time. It does not have enough revenues. As a matter of fact, the revenues are very short. And there’s a material gap that’s created between revenue and expenditures that go out each and every year.”

On the Trail: Breaking down the costs, benefits and gaps of St. Louis' riverfront stadium

St. Louis Treasurer: 'City has 99 problems; Financing a new stadium is not one' : News

Joe Buck discusses the Rams and critics

He's worried about what is dead father would think about the Rams coming back home to LA? Joe Buck can suck it! What about my dead father who supported the Rams for 30 years in LA. He died in 94 knowing his beloved Rams were leaving LA. Joe should worry about his hair plugs and hair dye. Fuck you Joe Buck!

St. Louis aldermanic president emerges as crucial factor in stadium proposal : News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Reid: NFL commissioner Roger Goodell owes fans a decision on L.A. relocation soon


----------



## LA RAM FAN

old news roggin reported months ago.

Amid rival L.A. stadium plans, issues between Rams' and Chargers' owners dampen potential for cooperation

Interesting. Jerry Jones and Jerry Richardson talking quite a bit before the Panthers-Cowboys game begins. Maybe Jerry Jones trying to shed some light on him? Who knows.
On another note, Scott Kaplan from the mighty 1090 San Diego station took the photo shots and interviewed Jerry Jones regarding Los Angeles. Jones didn't say much but according to Scott Kaplan, Jones said in quote "Guys like Stan don't grow on trees." "It's uncomfortable, but Inglewood is the better place."
LOVE it!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lots of wild and weird stories will be coming out in the next few days around the NFL meeting in Dallas on Wednesday... this is an example of one...

London, Denver may be contingencies for Kroenke if LA falls through - CBSSports.com

Good old LaCanfora writing shit just to see if it will stick. He was the same hack that said Eddie Debartolo was interested in a minority stake of the Raiders.

Jason La Canfora neglected to mention in his article that the Rams can, and likely will go rogue, should the other owners vote against the Rams returning to LA. This is why Kroenke has not considered other options besides LA, because that is his only option. He is taking the Rams to LA, whether the league approves it or not.

The NFL "blocking" ESK from moving anywhere is a per se antitrust violation. It's not going to happen.

Stupid not even going to read that spam. LA is not going to fall through at least not for the Rams. Kronke started laying the ground work awhile ago. If he wants to move to LA bad enough he will . The other NFL owners know it. LA will fall throughfor one of the other 2 teams Meaning the Chargers or the Raiders . But if Kronke wants to move the Rama back to LA he will with or without the blessing of the other owners. The NFL propaganda machine needs to stop pumping out BS stories like this.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"NFL owners realize that Kroenke has the resources to "go rogue" if he doesn't get approval for his LA stadium... he doesn't regard playing in the House That Peacock Built as a victory. St. Louis handed him a winning lottery ticket by letting him out of his Edward Jones lease and he intends to cash it."

Gordo: NFL owners remain torn on LA options : Sports

NFL owners realize that Kroenke has the resources to "go rogue" if he doesn't get approval for his LA stadium. Hence the need to broker peace. He needed to come out ahead of this and he doesn't regard playing in the House That Peacock Built as avictory. St. Louis handed him a winning lottery ticket by letting him out of his Edward Jones lease and he intends to cash it... "

Stan Kroenke's $1.86 billion , 80,000 seat Inglewood Stadium Project is set to begin construction in less the three weeks .

The Carson stadium proposal is still no where's near a announcement of a construction date , nor does it have the commitments of both the Chargers and Raiders to occupy it , as the financier Goldman-Sachs has stipulated .

By NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell and the League continuing to stall any decision to vote on Relocation for Stan Kroenke and the Rams to begin preparations for a move to it's temporary facilities at the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum and the commencement of season ticket sales for the Los Angeles Rams , this brings up a serious concern for the NFL in violating (again) the United States Anti-Trust Laws , the same situation that the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum Commission and Raiders owner Al Davis won in a lawsuit against the NFL back in 1989 .

Even if Stan Kroenke doesn't file a Anti-Trust lawsuit against the NFL , the City of Inglewood , Stockbridge Capital , The Hollywood Park Land Company , HKS , the stadium designers and possibly the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum could still file a lawsuit as co-plaintiffs for investing millions if not billions of dollars in a stadium project that is being postponed due to the incompetence of the League to make the obvious business choice in Los Angeles , with all of their personal interests set aside .

The only venue in Los Angeles that has shown interests in temporarily hosting a NFL franchise is the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum , but only for one team as per Coliseum's rules .

Does the NFL really want to go another round in Federal Court with a record of 0-1 ? If it does , then this means that Rams owner Stan Kroenke won't be the instigator of it .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I still find it funny that thebroadcasters call the rams, st louis only.

I think they do it just to try and convince themselves and their audience. They know what's coming.

Directive by the league! Call them St. Louis so "We CONTROL the narrative".. Also notice how there's NO talk about relocation to Los Angeles? Also league directive!!

Frank Carangelo | Facebook

Earlier in the show when they were talking about Jay coming on to talk about LA relocation, Howie Long got all excited and his partners were kidding with him. He must of been happy about his son Chris going to LA.

Missouri House hearing on stadium deal is today

A lot of people spent Sunday traveling home from the Thanksgiving holiday. We ran into celebrityAndy Cohenat Lambert Airport. He was surprised by the lack of lines at the International Airport.

"This is hilarious! This used to be a major destination here. This used to be a major port. Where are all the people?" said Andy Cohen. "You could roll a couple bowling balls through here and not hit anybody."

Kroenke having a meeting with Nixon means nothing.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Focus of this year's NFL meetings to be L.A. situation

After years of posturing and of using L.A. as a stalking horse to get deals done in other cities, it appears the NFL really does want to get something done this time. One reason for that is now team owners are involved, spending money, and stirring up ire in their home markets. This is not a comfortable spot for the league, and it figures to get even more uncomfortable.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers fan here just stopping by this page. I'll be one to say that you all should not be worried about Kroenke meeting with the Missouri Governor. Though I have no proof of this, imho Kroenke is just giving the Governor one last pitch on his stadium proposal telling him "Alright one more time, give me your best offer". And then he goes into Dallas the next day letting the owners know that he met with the Governor again and that it's just not going to work. Because the current St. Louis proposal is not even close to being acceptable to the league. Kroenke would be out of his mind of he accepted such a lopsided deal. So even if the stadium bill somehow passes through the Aldermen board, the Aldermen will likely want to make necessary changes to make it more appropriate for them to afford the new stadium. But if that happens, then that's taking money away from the NFL from a plan that they're already concerned about in the first place. So that will just as likely backfire.
So in the end I still think, barring a miracle; the Inglewood site is going to be the choice. With the Rams relocating and very likely the Chargers (since they apparently want to make sure they're taken care of).
Hope this can shed some light on others who were concerned about the meeting earlier.
It's all going to be over soon!

One meeting means nothing and Maria you're absolutely right. None of the facts of this entire story are changed by Kroenke allowing Nixon a visit. They've known each other for a long time so I am sure it is nothing more than a courtesy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

In the long run, Kroenke's meeting with Nixon may be nothing more than attempting to meet NFL relocation guidelines, which state that a team must do everything possible to resolve a stadium situation in the original market before gaining permission to relocate... ""

The NFL Constutution , Policies and By-Laws also state that Rams owner Stan Kreonke must ... " give the Commissioner written notice of the proposed transfer, including the date on which the proposed relocation is to become effective, and publish the notice in newspapers of general circulation within the incumbent community."

Rams owner Stan Kreonke must also submit the notice accompanied by a “statement of reasons” in support of the
proposed transfer.

So St Louis Post Dispatch Jim Thom-Ass is again , installing another false hope into the NFL fans in St Louis that Kroenke's Inglewood stadium plan in the Los Angeles area may not be approved , probably due to some BS about the Inglewood stadium transparent dome interupting Radar at near-by LAX . That issue was resolved back in 1995 ...

No ... NFL commissioner Roger Goodell has nudged Kroenke to engage in communication and dialogue with Nixon on the proposed $1 billion riverfront stadium , and that is exactly what StanK did .

While Jim Thom-Ass thinks that Stan Kroenke is having second thoughts , perhaps the meeting between Nixon and Kroenke was a reality check for St Louis and Mr Nixon in verifying that the Rams are moving , and that Mr Nixon should had been more involved in Kroenke's $700 million in rebuilding the 'ED' to top tier standards that could had avoided this whole unfortunate mess .

Intrigue at Rams Park: Kroenke meets with Nixon : Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL meeting: Strong feeling for two teams to relocate to L.A., says Irsay


----------



## LA RAM FAN

at the NFL owners meeting in dallas tuesday Giants owner John Mara said the NFL wants to have the LA relocation decided by january 19th.momentum is to get it done for LA and Goodel is a champion of the Inglewood project.

http://www.sandiegouniontribune.com...-owners-will-meet-in-january-for-possible-la/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hopes appear faint NFL will delay L.A. vote

There is a contingent of owners seemingly genuinely concerned about abandoning the longtime home markets. A maximum of two of the three teams can move, and some owners believe just one team should go. That leaves the matter of facilitating suitable solutions in one or two of the home markets.

One of the possibilities proffered by multiple owners is that the league could compel Spanos and Kroenke to work out an agreement that either results in the two “partnering” or in a deal being struck in which one remains in their home market. Sources familiar with Kroenke’s thinking have said he is willing to help one or both of the other teams remain in their home markets.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL: It appears time has run out for San Diego

Goodell said Kroenke’s plan was "positively received" by the owners, who were briefed Wednesday. One league official said the proposal was a starting point for negotiations. While the proposal from Kroenke did not specify a team, several sources said the Chargers were the likely intended partner.

NFL owners' meetings could yield progress in L.A. relocation


----------



## LA RAM FAN

New Oakland Raiders Stadium Plan is Underway, NFL to meet Rams, Chargers, Raiders owners in Las Colinas this week

It's pretty obvious that Mark Davis won't be willing to share with Stan Kroenke.

Why do I say that? He has already stated that he doesn't want to share with the L.A. Rams in Inglewood.

Plus, his whole issue about not partnering with the 49ers in Santa Clara is they already had a stadium design in which he couldn't have them adjust it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Report: Rams willing to share stadium in L.A.

if true,this means Raiders are staying in Oakland.good news.

Ian Rapoport on Twitter


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL to LA: Where everyone gets what they don't want

NFL pumps up pressure on Oakland for Raiders stadium plan

The Raiders, by contrast, he said, remain the team most likely to be left out of Los Angeles.

I still think one of the teams will be the Rams. Kronke has the resources to just go Rouge and move with or without approval. The debate is over rather the Chargers or Raiders get shutout of LA.

Goodell's press conference seems to give me an idea even more that if there isn't enough votes Kroenke will still move anyway. That's something we already knew about a year ago anyway since he's the only one out of the three that can afford any penalty.

I believe Nfl gave Kroenke the go before he bought land! I dont buy rogue stuff!

If theres a second team it will be Chargers! Raiders are odd team out and never were gonna get support! Too much moving is their problem!

They don't need to give him the go. He will just go. If they tell him no he will just sue. This Charade is about putting pressure on the cities of Oakland and or San Diego to build a new stadium. Once Kronke breaks ground the Raiders and Chargers won't have the same leverage.

Oakland belongs not just to them but the entire East Bay, Contra Costa County, etc...... NFL seems to fail to recognize that.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> NFL to LA: Where everyone gets what they don't want


This is a cluster


----------



## LA RAM FAN

New Oakland Raiders Stadium Plan is Underway, NFL to meet Rams, Chargers, Raiders owners in Las Colinas this week


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL working out details for a January Los Angeles relocation meeting | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore

sucks but I'm really preparing myself for them to move to LA.
Dean is blindsided and will do whatever his enormous ego tells him to. Almost everyone here in.Sd already knows it.
At this point, I'd rather the Chargers join the Rams in Inglewood. I wont buy tickets (maybe except Chargers vs Rams games) but I will still be a fan.
Joining the Raiders would be the last straw for me.

Don't give up, Jose. A significant amount of owners are questioning more than one team at this point. Don't believe everything you read.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Anyone (other than the willfully ignorant folks in StL) still doubting that Kroenke is building a stadium in Inglewood?

Inglewood stadium developers working to resolve FAA concerns

The Mara and Hunt families want a resolution between Kroenke and Spanos by next month.....

Side Note: The owners are still divided on whether two teams should be in LA.....

Sorry Fred Roggin but, the team all true LA football fans who understand the history of professional football in LA want THE RAMS. Please stop playing up to your little LA Raider friends on your show as you have for some time now. Oh yah, you only say the facts but, we know you're playing up to the Raider fans. Why? We don't know but when you state the Raiders are the team we really all want, who are you speaking for? Nobody on this page that's for sure.

https://www.facebook.com/losangelesrams/posts/10153113764385981?comment_tracking={"tn":"O"}


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.bizjournals.com/stlouis/...ed-to-pitch-plan-for-chargers-to.html?ana=twt


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Buzz: '16 Football in LA 'Virtually Guaranteed'


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Buzz: '16 Football in LA 'Virtually Guaranteed'


This is a good sign


----------



## LA RAM FAN

jason cole a gasbag as always.

Jason Cole: “It’s time to vote”

did not know that USC met with roger goodel to let them know they can use their facility for the 2016 season.
Being a tenant is now off table, Stan now wants a partnership with the Chargers or Raiders.
Vincent Bonsignore on Twitter

wouldn't say Kroenke "wants" a partner. I think he's just playing "nice." Spanos looks like an uncooperative asshole by comparison.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Report: Kroenke supporters wants a Chargers-Rams partnership

McNair also went on record:

IRVING, Texas - A member of the NFL's influential Committee on Los Angleles Opportunities said Wednesday that the league wants a January vote on Los Angles relocation.

"We want to get something done in January," said Houston owner Bob McNair, one of six owners on the Los Angeles committee. "That's what we're moving toward. We need to bring it to a head."


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL meeting: Strong feeling for two teams to relocate to L.A., says Irsay


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams inform NFL they are willing to bring on Raiders or Chargers as partner | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

st louis delusional as alwas thinking there could be three teams in LA.

St. Louis aldermanic committee rejects plan for public vote on new NFL stadium : News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

what a lot of us have known all along.

daniel kaplan on Twitter


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Roger Goodell says San Diego does not have a viable plan to keep the Chargers


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kaplan: SD should fight until end to keep Chargers

Darren & Marty on Goodell & San Diego finality; Rivers on likelihood of last two games in San Diego


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Roger Goodell says San Diego does not have a viable plan to keep the Chargers


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Potential Carson project development land unavailable

Newest Mississippi Bowl Hall of Famer Greg Jenkins wants to "come home" to Oakland Raiders


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Being a tenant is now off table, Stan now wants a partnership with the Chargers or Raiders.

Vincent Bonsignore on Twitter

Report: Kroenke supporters wants a Chargers-Rams partnership

hail mary from kroneke my ass.

Kroenke is pitching for the Chargers to join in Inglewood as 50-50 partners.

"Kroenke's meeting with Nixon is good news"

Well this article is better news
Rams inform NFL they are willing to bring on Raiders or Chargers as partner | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this headline says A LOT just saw this just now lets see what happens atthe NFL Owners meetting the rest of the day and TOMMORROW!!!

St. Louis aldermanic committee rejects plan for public vote on new NFL stadium : News

good video.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

But but but bylaws?

daniel kaplan on Twitter

Roger Goodell says San Diego does not have a viable plan to keep the Chargers

They just announced they will vote on it January 13th in Houston and reports are that Spanos wants nothing to do with inglewood or kreonke

that means the chargers will have to go back to SD.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Chargers Will Not Share L.A. With The Rams

exactly,he nailed it.

Carlos Mariscal - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook
great article on how the chargers would have to rebrand to be in LA cause of no charger fans.

Ian Rapoport on Twitter

which means the Raiders are staying in oakland.lol

The three home markets -- Oakland, San Diego and St. Louis -- have a Dec. 28 deadline to submit their final proposals to the NFL. Relocation proposals by teams can't be submitted until Jan. 4.

Next meetings mid Jan.

I think they will review final city and team proposals at Jan meetings then hold vote in Feb after Super Bowl

agreed.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis stadium naming rights proceeds now to go to NFL : News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams had a material breach of their lease contract, whereas the other 2 cities did not. Additionally relo guidelines have NOTHING to do with federal anti-trust statutes. Breer is incorrect in linking the two.

It would seem that the anti-trust would be Stan suing because two other teams are colluding to collect votes

Number 6 is incorrect when it says "because of antitrust implications." There are antitrust implications, but they have nothing to do with upholding the NFL's relo guidelines...

Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... - Skyeattolah Angeleno | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gregg Rosenthal on Stan Kroenke’s change of heart & why he thinks Inglewood is still favored


----------



## LA RAM FAN

On this day in 1976...
Rams roll up 600 yards of offense in obliterating the Falcons 59-0 at the L.A. Coliseum. Domination!

Hank Bauer: “No matter what it’s still a distraction”

No one can say StL didn't have many warnings of its fate in the NFL. First, it was its choice to default on its lease agreement when it refused to abide by an arbiter's ruling that required it to pay some $800 for required EJD renovations. Second, it got an even further warning when ESK purchased land that was originally intended to be a Wal-Mart sight near the Forum and the old Hollywood Park race track in Inglewood. When the Inglewood project was announced after all of theabove, the StL and Missouri politicians formally announced their two-man task force and insisted that somehow, magically, they could force the NFL to keep the Rams in town by presenting a "viable" plan for a new stadium. As we have found out, it is not all that simple. Not only was viability required, the NFL guidelines these StL politicians and their backers cited required that the plan had to be a compelling one that was acceptable not only to the league, but the team as well. As I have said, why should the Rams accept a stadium plan from a party that had defaulted on its lease agreement with them? These StL stadium backers can present a plan by the Dec. 28 deadline imposed by the NFL, but the bottom line is this: the Rams want out of St. Louis, and nothing can compel them to accept anything the StL stadium backers propose. And even if the Rams lose out of L.A., they will continue to be a lame duck team in StL with lots of unhappy fans as well as a discontented team. It could do even more harm to StL than just letting the Rams go to L.A.
To borrow a national political convention phrase, the competing Carson Chargers-Raiders project needs 24 first-ballot votes to gain NFL approval. With the Rams having the nine no votes and/or abstentions, the Chargers and Raiders would have to deal with the Rams and ESK to gain Los Angeles entrance. That means Inglewood wins as the Rams work out the final details with the Chargers to assure joint ownership of the Rams' Inglewood stadium. Mark Davis, who long has desired the Raiders to stay in Oakland, would get his wish and will may have as much as $500 million ($250 million each from each team's relocation fees) to help him build a new stadium in his city. I'd say it'd be a win-win-win for all sides (Rams get their wish, sympathetic NFL owners can say that they took care of Dean Spanos of the Chargers, and the Raiders get lots of money toward replacing their grossly inadequate O.co Coliseum with a beautiful new ediface in Oakland if not somewhere else).
Any way you look at it, StL loses regardless of what happens next month and the Rams get their project approved by the league after intense negotiations.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Guys, I don't think we have much to worry about. It is highly, highly unlikely the Rams stay in St Louis and don't move to LA. The reasoning is as follows. 1) The Chargers and Raiders may have more votes for Carson as of today but they don't still have enough to get approved, even with Iger added. They don't have the money to "buy off" Kroenke. The Carson project has already shot its load and cannot improve or compromise. 2) The Rams by themselves do not have enough votes toget approved. Many owners have said LA is a two-team market. This is why Kroenke compromised and is willing to go 50/50 on the project and sent that letter right? Now it's time for Spanos to compromise.

The only way the votes can be obtained is if the Rams and Chargers partner up in Inglewood. Otherwise, Kroenke's supporters will veto Carson and Spanos's supporters will likely veto Inglewood even with the Raiders as the second tenant. 4) The NFL prefers the Inglewood site--all things equal.

What will probably happen is some swing owners are going to "force" Kroenke and Spanos to go to Inglewood together. It doesn't matter if they hate each other now or did before or whatever. Business is business and it's about dollars not about emotions.

Maybe the NFL will invest 20% in the project to go 40 Kroenke, 40% Spanos. Or maybe someone like Iger will be the CEO or maybe there will be a committee. They will reach a common ground where neither owner is ecstatic or making a windfall or has control over the other owner but both owners are content and feel like they have improved their situation. The Chargers will most likely re-brand since they have a weak presence here compared to the Rams. The Rams will have a fan base of mostly older people and/or LA natives who grew up with them and people and the "new Chargers" can focus on millennials and LA transplants.

It's actually very similar to how Manny Pacquiao - Floyd Mayweather came together to make the fight of the century. Every single detail was hashed out down by an army of experts, consultants, stakeholders, etc from the name, to what fighter comes out first, to who the announcer is, to the sponsors, to the revenue split, to who gets this right, that right,


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If anyone really thinks StL is going to have an actionable, viable plan that has no ifs, ands, or buts, take a look at this story. Note that this is not the first time these influential Missouri Republican legislators have talked about cutting off the bonding for the Nixon-Peacock-Blitz project.
As I said before, no money, no stadium. No stadium, no team. StL loses.
Judging from this article, there is no way StL can make the Dec. 31 deadline with such a firm plan regardless of the proclamations of the stadium's backers and media cheerleaders.

Nixon meets with Kroenke; GOP lawmakers still oppose stadium funding plan


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Owners in wait-and-see mode on L.A.

As the Rams get ready for their LAST 3 home games in MO, each game I will list one of the Top 3 Reasons for hating the BE ATCH Owner who was responsible for this stupid move 21 years ago and consequently the stupid fighting between STL Ram fans and all other Ram fans over their final home..So for AZ vs STL on 12/6/15...Reason #3 - April 2, 1979, Rams owner Carroll Rosenbloom is murdered by the slut-o-matic (Official report Heart Attack while swimming, no mention of scuba diver with poisonous harpoon gun seen in same area just after body is found and verified on PBS Special Report) Slut takes control of 70% of team, oh and did I mention she was already sleeping around with future husband #6 while all this was happening? That will lead to Reason #2 next week - STAY TUNED

Georgia probably BLEW every Law Enforcer who questioned her after CR's Death.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hee hee.

Around The NFL on Twitter

The CARSONOGEN people are trying SO HARD to make it a development area like and copy Inglewood when Inglewood with the stadium WILL ALREADY BE THAT!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

funny.

http://www.sportingnews.com/…/4686998-rams-cardinals-edward…"With reports flying about team owner Stan Kroenke's plan to build a stadium in Los Angeles, which likely would mean the team's return to that city after 20 years in St. Louis, fans appear to have given up on the NFL team."

Bob Tapia - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... - Chris Baskerville | Facebook

As Rams lose to Cardinals, St. Louis football fans stay away in droves

Garrett Brown on Instagram: “Losing again, but supporting the hometown team. #StlRams”


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.nfl.com/…/potential-carson-project-development-l…Hey LA Ram fans! I think this is very good news for all of you.

The Raiders stadium is a complete mess


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL owners set special Los Angeles relocation vote meeting for Jan. 12-13.. we will find out within those two days what plan the league will go with the Rams in Inglewood with the Chargers or Raiders as the second team or the Chargers and Raiders in that toxic wasteland in Carson!

NFL owners set special Los Angeles relocation vote meeting for Jan. 12-13


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.contracostatimes.com/…/nfl-could-help-develop-oa…"Grubman added that the Raiders are aware that the league has "maintained an active dialogue with the city, and that we would try to be helpful in figuring out how to take advantage of development rights so long as the Raiders were interested in what was being proposed."
"Bottom line, we are encouraging the city leadership to maintain a dialogue with the Raiders, and we stand ready to help," he said"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

good news on the Raiders.

Could Levi’s Stadium keep Raiders from moving?


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> good news on the Raiders.
> 
> Could Levi’s Stadium keep Raiders from moving?


"to work diligently and in *good faith*" does not exactly describe the raiders


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> good news on the Raiders.
> 
> Could Levi’s Stadium keep Raiders from moving?
> 
> 
> 
> "to work diligently and in *good faith*" does not exactly describe the raiders
Click to expand...

when it comes to the Davis family,A men to that.LOL

Didnt you think those pics of all those empty seats in st louis for their last home game last sunday  were hysterical?

should be a no brainer for the NFL to have the Rams back epecially since both Oakland and in San Diego,the fans have sold out their home games this year.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> good news on the Raiders.
> 
> Could Levi’s Stadium keep Raiders from moving?
> 
> 
> 
> "to work diligently and in *good faith*" does not exactly describe the raiders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when it comes to the Davis family,A men to that.LOL
> 
> Didnt you think those pics of all those empty seats in st louis for their last home game last sunday  were hysterical?
> 
> should be a no brainer for the NFL to have the Rams back epecially since both Oakland and in San Diego,the fans have sold out their home games this year.
Click to expand...

The empty seats tell a tale!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> good news on the Raiders.
> 
> Could Levi’s Stadium keep Raiders from moving?
> 
> 
> 
> "to work diligently and in *good faith*" does not exactly describe the raiders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when it comes to the Davis family,A men to that.LOL
> 
> Didnt you think those pics of all those empty seats in st louis for their last home game last sunday  were hysterical?
> 
> should be a no brainer for the NFL to have the Rams back epecially since both Oakland and in San Diego,the fans have sold out their home games this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The empty seats tell a tale!
Click to expand...


yeah I mean i went to their home opener against the seahawks this year and i could not believe that there were many empty seats EVEN IN THE LOWER LEVEL  for even THAT game,a division rival and a team that has been in back to back superbowls no less.

you can tell by the pics that last sundays game had even many more empty seats in the lower level than the opener which again,was bad enough.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> good news on the Raiders.
> 
> Could Levi’s Stadium keep Raiders from moving?



here are a couple more good articles on the Raiders situation.

Notice from these links,that Oakland indeed has great fan support for their team which is impressive the fact they have been so horrible for so many years.

Report: NFL open to helping with Raiders stadium development

Michael Pena - Photos/Videos of Keep the Raiders in Oakland | Facebook

http://www.bizjournals.com/sanfranc...d-raiders-nfl-stadium-mark-davis.html?ana=twt

this comment below is why I have always have never had any doubts the Raiders are staying despite their stadium issue,this is a fact that NEVER gets reported in the media which is no surprised since it is the LAMESTREAM media.

I do not understand why in the hell he is grinning like a opossum eating shit he does not own the team Mrs.Davis"Al Davis The Maverick 1963-2011"she owns the team and has said that the team is not going no where it is staying in Oakland so why does he thinks he is the shit

Cesar MejiaLOL, Carson was always and has been a pipe dream. They're staying in Oakland baby

they nailed it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

been meaning to ask you sir alex,did you see my post i posted sometime back where Fred Roggin read an email of mine over his radio show?

I wasnt suprised when he did because they do the show for the listeners what they want to hear,not what they want to talk about.he always says-you are the driver who drives this thing,we just navigate.we are here to navigate it thats all.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> good news on the Raiders.
> 
> Could Levi’s Stadium keep Raiders from moving?
> 
> 
> 
> "to work diligently and in *good faith*" does not exactly describe the raiders
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> when it comes to the Davis family,A men to that.LOL
> 
> Didnt you think those pics of all those empty seats in st louis for their last home game last sunday  were hysterical?
> 
> should be a no brainer for the NFL to have the Rams back epecially since both Oakland and in San Diego,the fans have sold out their home games this year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The empty seats tell a tale!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah I mean i went to their home opener against the seahawks this year and i could not believe that there were many empty seats EVEN IN THE LOWER LEVEL  for even THAT game,a division rival and a team that has been in back to back superbowls no less.
> 
> you can tell by the pics that last sundays game had even many more empty seats in the lower level than the opener which again,was bad enough.
Click to expand...

In a division game ? That is alarming


----------



## LA RAM FAN

As of right now, just by gauging a few of the committee members, I don't think it is going to pan out in the Rams' favor"

On the Trail: Aldermen feeling the pressure to decide on stadium funding bill


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Scott Kaplan: “John Spanos does not want to move the team to LA”


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"As of right now, just by gauging a few of the committee members, I don't think it's going to pan out in Rams favor [to get public funds from StL aldermen]"

On the Trail: Aldermen feeling the pressure to decide on stadium funding bill


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA or Stay Home For NFL?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nixon receives list of 120 Missouri House members opposed to stadium proposal : News

Now, 120 state representatives have signed a letter to Gov. Nixon in opposition to the stadium 'deal'. Already, 21 senators have sent a signed letter in opposition. With over half of each body on record against it, Nixon intends to move forward with the stadium anyway. IS HE CRAZY? If he issues bonds, there can be no doubt, given the legislators on record, that the bonds will not have the state payments appropriated by the legislature. If he encourages people to buy them (to buy worthless bonds), would he not be defrauding them?
Nixon is far out of touch with the people and their elected representatives. I suspect that his friends who gave him money in his runs for office are going to make lots and lots of money on this deal, and are pushing him to push forward. I have never seen such abuse of power in my tenure in office.
Our lawsuit is still pending in court, and I hope it will bring the train to a rapid stop. If our laws mean anything, it will.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SF Bay Area economy is absolutely booming. It is one of the wealthiest metro areas in the country. They should be able to support two football teams with new stadiums. They already have 2 baseball teams, 2 major college sports teams Cal and Stanford, 2 NBA basketball teams. They should have another hockey team share the new Warriors SF arena.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Would NFL bail out Raiders in Oakland? - The San Francisco Examiner


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bidwill on L.A.: “We need to make a decision and move forward”

Bidwill said that St. Louis, the city where the Cardinals used to be, is “probably the closest to getting their financing plan locked down,” 

propaganda.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I was at the game this past Sunday and I'll tell ya. It was depressing. Total silence while you have that minority of fans that love the Rams, you also have the ones that were booing them at halftime. It's the same story 20 years ago when our Rams were taken from LA. I feel for the ones that love the Rams and that go to their games year round. I seen the attendance was at 51,000 but it was no where near that. It was more like 25,000 and that's pushing it. Money talks and that's where the 51,000 comes in to effect because that's how much they sold. They are still alive in STL because of the companies in that region are buying tickets, and that's the only thing that matters to the NFL is money being made and that's were they are coming up with that attendance figure. I'm with you all and I want the Rams to come home, but I think the BOA will approve it and if they do that will be a major Roadblock for us that do want them back because then it's giving a stadium to keep them put in their respected market. We will have to see. I just want this nightmare to be over for the benefit of our Rams.

Mr. Grubman stated that the City/State has close to $300 mill slotted. The stadium is now believed to be costing in the neighborhood of 1.1 billion. That DOES NOT include the cost over-runs that will likely occur. Suddenly, it falls on the team to come forward with 800 million, between Team revenues and NFL G4 loan monies. WTF?? How could ANYBODY think that the Rams will accept such a thing when they've spent the last year diligently working to get out of town. Unbelievable!

Additionally, ALL THAT for a stadium that Mr. Grubman stated WOULD NOT be top-tier from the beginning. No Super Bowls, etc. Let's use logic: There's NO WAY that deal happens.

Debra, word! lol Not to mention, as you said, the team would have to come up with 800 million, and Mr. Kroenke's originaly Ed remodel was under 750 million, why would he choose to do so? Lastly in 1992, the proposed Riverboat stadium would of seemed lacking and bland, in this era of stadium megalyths, the Stl proposal is NOT top tier.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I know we are disecting the "Grubman makes Bernie have a crying tantrum" interview, but I wasn't sure if this was posted or not. Right on Mayor Butts! You deserve the credit!
"Today’s Inglewood leaders — led by Mayor Butts — are the reason why financial leaders nationwide are coming home. National powerhouses like Madison Square Garden were first with The Forum revival — now the No. 1 concert venue in Southern California. St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke and partners followed with plans to invest $1.7 billion of their own money in the privately-funded, now shovel-ready NFL stadium on the Hollywood Park site. Architectural plans and construction drawings are already complete."

Don’t call Inglewood an ‘economically depressed city’


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Haha Bernie just got his head handed to him. How sweet is listening to Bernie wine and cry for Kroenke to give St. Louis a measly million bucks.
St. Louis i think you have a problem!

StL is a buzz about Grubman interview. From ESPN 101:

"St. Louis will sure fall short of having a compelling proposal that would attract the Rams." -Eric Grubman

Great stuff here as Grubman joins Bernie to talk the St. Louis stadium proposal and the Rams' future.

Update: Care to discuss the interview? There's a thread started in Bernie's forum:

Grubman was on Bernies show this morning . Doesn't look good for st Louie....

Eric Grubman destroyed Bernie as we know him today (listen to the ESPN 101 StL app from this morning)

Eric Grubman throws major shade at Bernie and the STL Stadium Task Force..."There's no compelling proposal from any city...St. Louis will sure fall short of having a compelling proposal that would attract the Rams."

So many things to react and respond to in this interview. For starters, Bernie's emotional position is just that.. emotional. Even if it did hold sway it would be completely countered by our own emotional position. LA can lay claim to having been slighted and treated more "unfairly" than St. Louis. We didn't deserve to lose The Rams. We have had to deal with 21 years of false starts and failed projects to return a team. Now we have the chance to get back the very franchise that was taken from us. There's your winning emotional position right there. -- Bernie is a homer wearing blinders. He never ever acknowledges that other cities and fan bases have just as much "emotional" right to their teams as St. Louis. He wants the NFL to help protect the St Louis fan base, but he wants it at the expense of the San Diego, Oakland, AND LA RAMS fan bases. He wants Kroenke to accept 300 million public funding and contribute 800 to 900 million of his own fortune to build a 2nd tier stadium for a market that admittedly doesn't really care about the Rams and just wants to have any team. -- St. Louis has done more than SD and Oakland but it isn't good enough. They have given it their best shot and come up WAY short. SD and Oakland haven't even presented their best proposals. They are the only cities that need more time beyond the January decision deadline. The Rams are the only franchise wanting to move that can show beyond a shadow of a doubt that their home market can't come up with an acceptable deal. Th smart decision for the owners is to let Kroenke move to LA to play in the Coliseum while Inglewood is being built, and then give SD and Oakland another 2 years to come up with their best projects. LA should not have 2 teams dumped into the market at the same time. Let's see how one does first.

If you don't have time for the whole interview, I implore you to listen to two parts:

9:30 mark: Grubman points out that financing has gone down while cost has gone up all along with Nixon and Task Force knowing Kroenke has pointed out the negative value difference from his current lease to the one being offered.

21:30 mark: After Bernie rambles about Stan giving a hometown discount of sorts given his 7 billion net value, Grubman jumps in and said 'No Bernie. I'm going to challenge that because I don't believe you and you don't believe yourself.' Grubman challenged him further and said he had to 'call BS on that' when questioning his logic. This led to discussion around Bernie needing remove emotion from a financial discussion. Later Grubman stated that players deserve to make a lot of money, and the league needs the financial resources to do that.

Eric Grubman joins Bernie to talk about the ongoing LA-STL situation - 101Sports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dierdorf: 'No Chance' LA Relocation Gets Tabled Another Year > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > CBS Sports 920 Feature Interviews


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Please place this post onto your main timeline.

It would appear the NFL HAS NOT WORKED IN GOOD FAITH when it comes to the relocation of teams in Los Angeles. In this article Robert Iger admits to being approached by Jerry Richardson, Owner of the Carolina Panthers regarding helping the Raiders and Chargers get into the Los Angeles market.

The problem with that is Richardson is a member of the Committee on Los Angeles Opportunities. By definition according to the article "The committee members are presumed to be impartial". How can a committee member be impartial while actively trying to find a solution for two of the teams to relocate?

If this development was taken into litigation would the judicial system find the NFL in violation of their own procedures and guidelines? If so, then should the NFL be forced to break up the current Committee on Los Angeles Opportunities, reform them with impartial members, and start the entire process all over? Your thoughts?

Robert Iger is ramping up his efforts to get Chargers and Raiders to L.A.

Disney's Iger: Time running short for 2016 NFL move to LA


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Us Pro-Oaklander's been honest for months letting everyone know that Inglewood will be the site for L.A. Football and the Raiders will stay in Oakland.

Now Bay Area and National media stopped getting their nipples hard for Raiders to L.A. and doing their job facing by reality just makes me laugh.

-Autumn Wind Williams

‪#‎oaklandishome‬

http://live.mercurynews.com/…/Watch_Are_the_Raiders_leaving…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

No surprise, the NFL is lukewarm on St. Louis stadium deal | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore

It's going to be the Rams and Chargers back in L.A. Anyone with half a brain knows that.

Not to mention the 200 acres that just got pulled from the Carson sham, err site... This is a no brainier IMO Stan is moving the Rams to inglewood and the Chargers and Raiders will use the "empty locker room" as leverage to get deals done in their current cities. I highly doubt the NFL would rather lose its San Diego market over St Louis.

Actually they could if they just bring the Rams in. Start building the Palace and that gives SD two years to get their s**t straight. Only room for one team next year anyway.

Carson is a joke. There's no way Carson is better for the NFL than Inglewood. It's coming down to Spanos vs. Kroenke, not Car v. Ing. Unfortunately, it's leaning towards the owners going on emotions with this decision and not what's best for the NFL.

Bob Iger runs Disney, he doesn't own it. His net worth is about 100 million dollars. He's rich, but not NFL rich. Bold move, yes, but not going to be the deciding factor. With the StL plan looking like it will not pass muster, look to see a deal pushed by the league to put Rams and Chargers together.

I've heard the entire interview and Grubman said when the task force showed the drawings and plans for their proposal to the committees and various owners they had the sense this stadium is not top tier that is an indication the committees and the owners have the sense that the stadium (National Car Rental Field) is not a top tier stadium and Grubman said the St. Louis proposal falls short of being compelling to the Rams.
The committees (Committee on Los Angeles Opprotunities, Stadium Committee, and the Fianance Committee) would never consider a stadium that will never be top tier acceptable instead they would reject it and a majority of the Committee on Los Angeles Opprotunities would never like it and would probably side with Inglewod since they know that Stan Kroenke is proposing it he also said the amusement tax should go to the NFL or the deal will be dead.
Combine this with the less than acceptable financing plan and you get a stadium proposal that gets a big thumbs down from the Committee on Los Angeles Opprotunities, the NFL, and the Rams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stadium Update: Keeping St. Louis' NFL Future in Perspective  > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

No surprise, the NFL is lukewarm on St. Louis stadium deal | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bernie whining after his interview with Grubman.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL has yet to see a “compelling proposal” from Oakland, San Diego, or St. Louis
“St. Louis will fall short of having a compelling proposal that would attract the Rams,” Grubman said. “And to that end, and I don’t mean to oversimplify and I’m certainly not going to negotiate the individual points or attempt to negotiate, the stadium is going to cost more than is at the drawing board at the moment, the funding has declined, and new taxes are being proposed to the Rams. So if you already had an owner who was showing great reluctance to come off his position that he won in arbitration [regarding upgrades to the Edward Jones Dome], it sort of moved away if you will from Stan Kroenke. I don’t speak for him, but those are just the facts and the numbers.”


Problem is, at best for StL, the Rams remain a lame duck team even if Carson wins with owners. Even if he doesn't go the Al Davis route, ESK signs 1-year leases to use the EJD.

Unhappy team, unhappy fans, unhappy owner who still wants out of StL. That is not a good combination for the team, the league, or StL fans. If I were an StL, I'd tell the NFL to end this charade and let ESK move the Rams to Los Angeles.


Grubman also mentioned later in the interview that one things he has learned from being in and around the league is that NFL owners don’t let other people tell them what to do. They do what’s in the best interest of their franchise. I found that quote interesting given the possibility that both sides likely have the votes to block league approval of the other’s relocation. Then it becomes a game of chicken.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great article.I like this guy.

San Mateo Daily Journal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy gold.
A picture is worth a thousand words.... Well..... Here is 2,000 for y'all in the Lou
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10156315799450068&set=o.177083695980&type=3
Andre Jeanbart - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

gasbag bernie at it again.

St. Louis and Stan Kroenke: NFL Preparing For Round Two - 101Sports.com

kroenke wants to be in San Diego and Oakland as much as he wants to be in St. Louis. His ego won't allow him to take on Spanos' sloppy seconds in San Diego and who wants to willfully move to Oakland?

Toronto can't even sell out one Buffalo Bills game a season, not to mention the Canadian vs the US dollar dilemma and the NFL is going to place a team there? London is over 3000 miles away from the nearest NFL team, is buzzing with terrorism talk, and Shahid Khan is already the faceman there for the NFL, London is probably a decade or more away from being considered a viable market. Mexico City? Really? The NFL doesn't even know if they will play A game there yet in 2016 and Kroenke is going to move there? Again, realistically this time, where are they going to move to if LA is a no go?

As a Los Angeles sports fan, I have been worried that the Rams will not make it back home to California. But after hearing this interview, I stopped worrying. It is clear that the commissioner is behind the Rams proposal. I have no doubt that Goodell and Grubman will help persuade the owners to make the Inglewood project a reality.

#1: Grumman NEVER EVER implied that SK doesn't have the 24 votes. Grumman did say he does not know how the 32 owners will vote. #2: The FAA is NOT insisting on a study that will take two years. Their have been several reports saying this is normal and can be taken care of very easily. #3: Where did you get your crystal ball or time machine and you know the future? That is impressive you know this. And the attendance could not be any worse than in STL because they are the worst in the NFL! The last now you said they will move in 10 years. Do you really think Kroenke will spend $2 billion to build a stadium and then leave after 10 years? Come on, get a clue.

Thanks for you reply Daniel...you saved me the trouble of responding to another misinformed St. Louis fan.

LOL Bernie, I can't believe you stated "The six-owner committee has a conscience and wants this to be an ethical and honest process." Only one day after your article news breaks that Richardson from the NFL L.A. Opportunity Committee was looking to secretly assist the Chargers/Raiders with Iger. Not very honest or ethical IMHO. Kroenke likely now has grounds for a collusive lawsuit against the NFL.

You are right about that Bernie. Iger's involvment is troubling for an L.A. Rams fan. I still don't believe that the NFL will hand the keys of the Los Angeles kingdom over to Mark Davis though. When the dust settles I believe it will be the Rams and the Chargers in Los Angeles. Just my opinion.

Anyone who thinks the Rams will ever be in a new stadium in St. Louis is simply dreaming. They are gone.

The writing's been on the wall for a while now - The Rams are moving to LA in 2016. It's been in the works for the past couple years, and once this season's over, they're pulling the rug out from under STL... Just like the same Rams did to LA decades ago. It's unfortunate that STL & the state of MO are spinning their wheels, and spending $$ on this lost cause.

That interview all but confirmed that the NFL front office is in Kroenke's corner. The only reason the NFL made Grubman available was to negatively influence the BoA vote.

Well then, let's be really fair and send ALL the teams back to whatever city they started in, not just where you want them to stop in their backwards journey.

I feel for you Bernie... I really do! Mr Igler is just for show... & not a game changer as you keep throwing out there. He's just like Carmen Policy 2.0... Where is he now? The shine wore off and they needed another lift, so here comes Igler and his Disney shine. The NFL is of course in on it and approves to give the illusion that they are not completely on board with the Inglewood project ... It's all a show, so that it looks like every angle is being covered... It's 100% a fix fight a WWE match. Grubman was on your show preparing the ST. Louis community for a let down ... He laid out all the reasons why the approved proposal is still not up to the standards of the NFL or the owners to all your listeners, so there's a clear understanding... & it's a farce to think or accuse Grubman of working for Kroenke. its a good conspiracy theory, but that's all it is.
Kroenke brings his own $ to the game and that's what the NFL wants ... Yes the Chargers & Raiders have Goldman Sachs, but that $ not free... They still have to pay it back.

Bottom line is corporate LA and the $ in this town doesn't want the Raiders back with the drama they bring. Only the Raider nation want them back and I don't need to go down that road to explain what I mean...& All the Disney Magic cannot change that.

Long story short Rams & Chargers are the preferred outcome ... and it's all pointing that way... 

Nick Wagoner, ESPN Staff Writer

"St. Louis will sure fall short of having a compelling proposal that will attract the Rams," Grubman told Miklasz. "To that end, and I don't mean to oversimplify and I'm certainly not going to attempt to negotiate the individual points, the stadium is going to cost more than is on the drawing board at the moment. The funding has declined, and new taxes are being proposed for the Rams. So if you already had an owner who was showing a great reluctance to come off his position that he won in arbitration, you sort of

moved away from Stan Kroenke. I don't speak for him, but those are just the facts and the numbers."


----------



## LA RAM FAN

An Exercise in Political Futility?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kroenke nor the league likes the plan! That is all that matters. Unless Kroenkes ultimate play was to get a far worse deal than he already had nothing will change.

Board of Alderman vote on stadium could spur wave of projects

That. Is not financing anything the NFL and RAMS are NOT part of the stadium plan .
they are still SHORT 750 million dollars.

Rams in L.A. in 2016, and possibly Chargers in 2016/2017.

They are really 1 billion apart. They have 300 million being financed. The NFL wants a stadium that cost 1.3 billion. That means they need 1 billion in private money. That means one thing. LA Rams.

Still don't have an NFL owner in Stan Kroenke willing to participate! CAN'T force him into signing a deal - just ask Grubman!!

Don't know why everyone is so excited,St.Louis ok'd it but Stan didn't and won't and that's all that matters,and whoever thinks he'll go to London is seriously nuts.....no way he does that.

So what..Man what will it effing take,to convince you people that Stan Kreonke does not want to be there, and there is NO WAY,i reapeat,NO WAY he can be forced to stay OR will he finance that stadium, god you St.Louis people are delusional, Eric Grubman all,but implied that they are L.A bound,he was really checking his answers. .Gawd you people

NFL offering to help Oakland fund Coliseum City.
That could be to dissuade Oakland from filing for relocation.
IF the story is true.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis committee approves financing for new Rams stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

good article.wrong about the raiders though.

Alan Grossman - I posted this at Pro Football Talk the... | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kevin Acee on Mike McCoy, if Carson is ahead & why NFL pushing for Jan decision


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I like.

I'm still skeptical about Kroenke playing nice and obeying the "guidelines" if Carson actually gets approved in January.
If I were him, I would go rogue without hesitating if the Chairman of the LA Committee is pushing for Dean to beat Kroenke.
I would not be surprised in the slightest if Kroenke goes Rogue and officially starts construction on Inglewood.
That's unbelievable. Internal tampering at its pure finest.




Vincent Bonsignore on Twitter
“#Panthers owner Jerry Richardson essentially responsible for getting Bob Iger on board with Carson project”
TWITTER.COM|BY VINCENT BONSIGNORE


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Message to KTRISL... You ask where are all the LA Rams fans? Umm we have all been blocked from your crappy page since you couldnt handle the back and forth. Don't you notice all your comments are one way! BTW your senator just came on LA Radio today and said that no matter what they wont be paying on the new bonds! Tell your admins to unblock us and let the games begin!

The guys over there are afraid to debate, I got blocked the first time I said anything. I wasn't being rude or confrontational, I was just making good points and they didn't like it. The one thing that gives me comfort is knowing that the Rams won't be there even if they don't get LA.
3·December 10 at 4:23pm·Edited





Daniel DickinsonYou can go on the page and be rude and confrontational and not be blocked. What gets you blocked is making good points.
December 10 at 7:38pm




Alex NagelI got blocked over there a LONG time ago.
December 10 at 8:10pm




Al PrestonI heard State Sen. Schaaf of MO on Fred Roggin's show today. He was unambiguous and straight. Without the funds to back the bonds Jay Nixon and his task force will be stuck with a plan that won't be worth the paper it is printed on. No funds, no stadium. No stadium, no Rams. StL loses.

Dustin, there is a pending lawsuit to stop issuing of those bonds by the state. Whether the lawsuit is valid or not is irrelevant. The bonds cannot be issued while the lawsuit is pending. Said lawsuit will still be pending well after Dec 30...in other words. Your STL stadium isnt going to happen. Now move along little boy


----------



## LA RAM FAN

o Vinny had a sit down with Bob Iger, ceo of Disney and asked him how he got involved with the Cason project. His answer was Jerry Richardson????? The same Jerry Richardson who is the chairman of the LA relocation committee. How does the chairman who is supposed to be impartial while leading the owners be a recruiter for one side? If Kroenke doesn't flat out win i dont know how he doesn't go rouge

The NFL just suffered a major black eye today. Vinny Bonsignore tweeted that Bob Iger told him Jerry Richardson the owner of the Panthers and the Chairman of the LA relocation committee recruited Iger for the Carson site. Why should any of us ever believe anything the league says again?

In corporate America that is called collusion and conspiring to restrain another party from winning business. There are actually laws against that. Its part of the anti trust laws. Unbelievable!

nbelievable....it amazes me the amount backdoor deals and corruption is coming to light over this. Not only this but the Alderwomans accusation of bribery over the riverfront stadium deal.

I bet Kroenke will take all this to court if he doesn't get his way now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Diehard Sports Radio  Online Radio by Diehard Sports Radio


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alderwomen Green. Corruptions and Bribes say she contacted the FBI.

http://www.bizjournals.com/stlouis/...eges-corruption-bribes-following.html?ana=twt


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This is personal to Nixon and Fat Bernie, both feel that they were instrumental in bringing the Rams to StL. This is what they want to hang their hats on when they retire. Kinda like a dog peeing on a rock, and leaving his mark. Here is a classic quote from Nixon in 1995, ''The NFL teams are separate, independent businesses that compete with one another on and off the field,'' Mr. Nixon says. ''If the other NFL teams and the Rams' competitors act as a cartel to stop them from doing business in the city of their choice, it would be a classic restraint of trade. We're not going to stand by on the sidelines and let the smoke-filled-room cartel of the NFL take away what we've earned.'' What they earned, try what they stole from us. The way they toss StL money around, I'm sure some bribes were made back then to.

St. Louis Blues: Fans Threaten Suit As NFL Blocks Rams's Exit From L.A.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Be sure to listen to Senator Schaaf on with Fred Roggin today. Apparently he contacted Eric Grubman and assured him that there was zero chance that any bonds would be paid and sent him the Senators petition and lawsuit. Grubman thanked him. "lol"

1st Hr.


Missouri State Senator Rob Schaaf joined Fred Roggin to answer key questions about funding a new stadium in St. Louis in the midst of Rams owner Stan Kroenke’s desire to move the team to Los Angeles. He explains the bond situation and why he thinks it’s a bad investment; he describes the battle between the state legislature and the governor:

The question is, what’s the NFL going to believe? Here you’ve got 120 house members and 21 senators who are all on record in writing saying we’re not going to pay. How much more proof do you need?

On what he told the NFL:

I talked to Eric Grubman yesterday and explained the Missouri Legislature’s position, I sent him copies of the letters and the lawsuit. Our lawsuit in and of itself should just put a stop to this whole train.

The Fred Roggin Show


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grubman still smashing their bottom of the barrel river dump hopes and dreams.

Latest On Rams, Possible New St. Louis Stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

COLLUSION with the Richardson and the NFL! The committee on Los Angeles is suppose to be impartial. Antitrust violation! Go rogue Stan!

Have to really thank Richardson. He's just directly handed an antitrust victory to Stan if Stan chooses to take the NFL to court.

So the Chargers made him available to media, and he divulges not only a big conflict of interest by Richardson, but also intent to hide this. Hmmmmm

Robert Iger is ramping up his efforts to get Chargers and Raiders to L.A.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

#NFL2LA news: Missouri won't fund new stadium in St. Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> #NFL2LA news: Missouri won't fund new stadium in St. Louis



great interview from Roggin.

Like the part where the senater said- we are not going to pay off a new stadium when we still are tying to pay off the current one.

Missouri State Senator Rob Schaaf joined Fred Roggin to answer key questions about funding a new stadium in St. Louis in the midst of Rams owner Stan Kroenke’s desire to move the team to Los Angeles. He explains the bond situation and why he thinks it’s a bad investment; he describes the battle between the state legislature and the governor:


----------



## LA RAM FAN

splashing in the pool in jacksonville,hot chick.yowsa.hee hee.

Work goes on as Chargers’ fate in NFL’s hands


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Work goes on as Chargers’ fate in NFL’s hands


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I like this post.

Some conveniently forget that the under-30s that grew up in LA don’t really know what it is like to have an NFL team in their city. In most cases, they either have had to watch it on TV, go to a bar, subscribe to Sunday Ticket or RedZone, or go to San Diego to either watch the Chargers or whomever else they follow in person.

I am uncertain of the amount of research the NFL execs conducted regarding the market demand for an NFL team in LA. But from the looks of things, I don’t think it makes sense to suddenly drop two teams and expect both to succeed at the onset nor the near term.

I don’t think anyone could prognosticate the long term viability of two teams in LA, just look at how long the Giants and Jets took to finally become co-equal in New York (hint: at least two generations).

In closing, only approving the Rams would make sense as of right now. On assumption it takes two to three years to build a stadium, the NFL cannot suddenly green-light two teams to play in LA next season without a concrete plan for an interim stadium for both teams. As of right now, the Rose Bowl is no longer interested and the Coliseum would only be suitable for one NFL team due to the scheduling complexities of USC and the NFL in a_Very Old_stadium. That should allow San Diego and Oakland time to piece together a suitable stadium plan to keep the Chargers and Raiders.

The Carson project needs a viable financing plan because we know Mark Davis and Dean Spanos can’t afford to build the thing on their own. Especially if relocation fees are added. That’s why I still think the Rams are the most viable team to move to LA.


The difference is New York is a hardcore fan base that actually supports their teams win/lose/or draw. Their original fans bases have a reason to pick sides and fandom has become somewhat of a family tradition in the NYC. The New York situation is more analogous to the Raiders and 49ers sharing a stadium…but I don’t expect a person who’s not familiar with the NFL dynamic to understand.

I don’t know why people think Los Angeles Chargers and Los Angeles Raiders sharing the exact same stadium will work. That’s a overdose of football to an historically apathetic fanbase. Plus Why would the NFL who I think knows Mark Davis’ past problems and vices in Los Angeles want to put him back there?

Well..I’ll just kick back and enjoy this Raiders Vs Broncos game this Sunday because it may be the last divisional rivalry game between the two….unbelievable. Raiders or Chargers not in the AFC..what is this world coming too?


Or you can move the Rams back to Los Angeles where they belong and keep everything the same. If you want the Los Angeles market to succeed you move Kreonke there and let him build his palace on that Hollywood park property.

Putting Mark Davis back in Los Angeles with his vices and the Spanos is a huge risk…but hey, what do I know.
DM Rossi - DM Rossi's Photos | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Conflict of interest, collusion...what are we calling what this smells like? (i.e. re Richardson & his role in this situation per his discussion with Iger in the summer...)


----------



## LA RAM FAN

On whether the NFL will be back in L.A. by next season: "I am gaining more and more confidence that the league … believes it is time to move a team or teams to L.A. I feel that they now hear the footsteps, to use a football analogy, and that the league believes it's good for them to do it now. They've debated it and considered it for a long time, and now it's time."

Robert Iger is ramping up his efforts to get Chargers and Raiders to L.A.

Iger believes NFL 'very serious' about L.A. move


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Love this woman - local law enforcement has referred her to FBI.

http://m.stltoday.com/…/article_29c5b474-49f0-50ba-a75f-2e0…



That Spanos sought help from Richardson is a synonym for corruption, this will end with Kroenke suing the NFL for Antitrust, and yes Kroenke wins, Goddell and Spanos remain poor showing.

I hope ESK throws the gauntlet down and breaks ground for his Inglewood stadium. Let's see if the league tries to stop him given this display of public collusion between Dean Spanos and the NFL's Los Angeles committee chairman. If I were an NFL owner,I'd be irate at how the one who was the designated overlord of Los Angeles relocation winds up in cahoots with one of those seeking to move to L.A. at the expense of another. Jerry Richardson sure exposed the league to big-time antitrust trouble with his actions in bringing Bob Iger in to help the Carson project. Do Richardson's fellow owners really think that it's worth still another legal embarrassment to the NFL by blocking ESK? I suspect if the league wants to avoid having its a-- handed to them in court, it'd work out a deal that allows the Rams to move regardless of what Dean Spanos decides.

Fidel Alberto Ortiz GarciaRight, Al, if the NFL wants to avoid another antitrust lawsuit, have to let Kroenke move.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I've long said, "Beware the Suits"...I believe that yesterday's revelations (re: bribery in StL and Richardson collusion) have confirmed my warning. The "fix" is in! I think the only way the Rams come home, is if Kroenke, indeed, goes rogue. He has the perfect opportunity to do so, right after the Rams' final home game in StL on the 17th...If he doesn't act then, I wouldn't bet on a Rams return to LA, unless Spanos indeed takes Stan's offer, which is unlikely, now that things are pointing more and more in favor of the Chargers. Kroenke has the perfect means of filing an anti-trust suit, with everything that has happened, but if he doesn't file a suit, it will put an end to the Rams returning, IMHO.

or he can just do what evil woman did and just threaten anti trust until he gets the vote in his favor

threat worked when evil woman did it...but stan could actually follow through with it. Rams will be in LA

keep in mind, Adam, that that was an entirely different situation. You didn't have two other teams fighting to get into StL. That complicates things a whole lot more than when GF was trying to move.

yeah, instead this time you have owners cuolluding against each other. more of a case for anti trust IMO. either way you slice, anti trust law has not changed that much. Stan can take the Rams to LA is he choses.

You may be right Bill. On the other hand I would tend to believe the other owners may not look at Richardson's collusion with Spanos in a positive light. The other owners are not stupid and will probably not appreciate the head of the LA committee trying to stack the deck for one side. In fact they will probably see that sending the Charger/Raider marriage to LA as less likely to succeed.

it's called collusion.

Technically, he has to wait for a vote against him to file suit, otherwise there was no "restraint." Anyway, it may not come to that. It's clear that we cannot see all of the moving parts this scenario has. My money's still on Stan.

Remeber Bill his actions have spoken for SK
Win arbitration *
Buy land in inglewood *
Make NFL presentation*

Well, I don't know how to address your doubts then, Bill. Stan has every legality on his side. Everything from the lease to the solid anti-trust case that might be pending point to a man with a few cards up his sleeve. Grubman spent all sorts of time poking holes in StL's financials, and Richardson has colluded BIG TIME with the Spanos/Davis camp. How this is not seen as favorable for us, I really cannot understand. Follow the $$$. It's been in Inglewood from the get-go. Everything else is smoke and mirrors until you see a tablespoon of dirt turn in Carson.


I agree with everything you've said, Deb, but he has to be way more proactive on this. All I'm saying is, he should announce he's moving after the last home game, and if he gets any crap from the league, he then will have all the legal advantages youspeak of. If he waits until after the Spanos/ Davis move is approved (which is what I'm concerned about), then it will just look like sour grapes. I don't want him to close the barn door after the horses escape.

I feel like I'm going to curse or say something I shouldn't at this point. HE HAS TO BE MORE PROACTIVE?? He's the ONLY one in this entire debacle who HAS been proactive. Literally everything else is a reaction. Let the Carson PR machine spin away. It really hasn't changed anything.

EVERY leak has been pro Rams. You never hear that the Charger players are looking for homes, or that they've cancelled events in SD, or that Carson is actually building something. No. We get Disney magic and a clown car full of stadium "helpers" like Robles, Policy, Iger, etc. Well, I can't talk every, last person off the ledge, so I'm going to excuse myself at this point. We're going around in circles.

Very good point Deb.
The Chargers have always been ALL talk and bark, and Kroenke seems to go about things by "action". There's a reason why he doesn't have Richardson, Fabiani, Iger, and Policy doing all the dirty work for him. He doesn't NEED to. Inthe end, money will ALWAYS win over. I challenge anyone to name me 1 major corporation/business who chose "good guy, ass kisser" over the man with the MONEY to run a major project? I'm telling you, you can't. If it was my business, I would choose the guy with the money, connections, intellect, smarts, and power over the "good soldier, nice guy" any day of the week.

One of my all time favorite quotes that definitely pertains to the "Spanos vs. Kroenke" battle to Los Angeles.

"Those that are the loudest in their threats are the weakest in their actions."

One thing is for sure, if the Spanos group was trying to convince some of the owners favoring Inglewood to come over to their side, this collusion will likely harden their support for Inglewood. The actual vote count doesn't matter if neither has 24.Let's pretend it's 23 votes for Carson, 9 for Inglewood. That's the exact same as 23 votes for Inglewood and 9 for Carson. Both scenarios, the two camps will have to go into negotiations. If it goes into negotiations, the result is most likely a Rams/Chargers in LA solution.

I agree Bill but one thing to keep in mind is both sides have the votes to block, there will be negotiations whether Spanos likes it or not. The St Louis Rams are done either way.

I say ESK should break ground on his Inglewood stadium and dare the league to stop him. If the NFL tries to block him, he can move anyway and drag the league into a costly antitrust litigation. Like Al Davis, the NFL loses and ESK builds his stadium while his team begins play at the Coliseum.

Kroenke has not played all his cards yet and nothing has changed in regards to Inglewood winning "the race."

Collusion:

Is an agreement between two or more parties, sometimes illegal and therefore secretive, to limit open competition by deceiving, misleading, or defrauding others of their legal rights, or to obtain an objective forbidden by law typically by defrauding or gaining an unfair market advantage. It is an agreement among firms or individuals to divide a market, set prices, limit production or limit opportunities.[1] It can involve "wage fixing, kickbacks, or misrepresenting the independence of the relationship between the colluding parties". In legal terms, all acts effected by collusion are considered void.

YEP, THAT ABOUT SUMS IT UP THAT DESCRIBES SPANOS, RICHARDSON AND IGER!!

Go Rogue Stan and sue the HELL out of the league!!

I say ESK should break ground on his Inglewood stadium and dare the league to stop him. I'd force the league's hand and make it choose how Rams win-- by NFL owners' vote or through a bloody court fight that the league loses.
6·December 11 at 12:47pm





DM RossiFurther evidence of Collusion:

Iger said **that he was first approached by Carolina Panthers owner Jerry Richardson** who visited him in L.A. during the summer.

"He asked whether I'd be interested in **helping very specifically the partnership of the Raiders and Chargers move to L.A**., develop a stadium, reposition themselves here," Iger said. "I engaged in conversations with Jerry, and then with both entities."

Where is the IMPARTIALITY that the commissioner GUARANTEED this committee was suppose to have!!

WHAT BULLSH*T!!

GO ROGUE STAN AND MOVE THE RAMS BACK HERE TO LOS ANGELES, YOU HAVE LEGAL STANDING AND PRECEDENT ON YOU

Vinny said on twitter that the owners he has talked to are committed to a decision in January.

He cannot file anything if nothing has happened. If and I do believe a big if, the NFL blocks the Inglewood project, Kroenke can then move forward with litigation. Also people need to chill! Fred can say what he wants so can Vinny, but what has changed. Essentially nothing short of Bob Iger who is in control of Disney at the time of slumping prescriptions to ESPN. Which by the way I am sure the NFL is super happy about as well as advertisers.

St Louis is not going to pay for a new stadium plain and simple..even if the NFL and saint Louis pitched in 1 billion Stan does not have to sign anything. Game set match. Rams in LA playing at the coliseum next yr

Carson: still a landfill, Mayor with potential legal case hanging out there, Iger/Richardson relationship issue, and Davis still showing commitment to Oakland
https://www.facebook.com/losangeles...0153128419910981&comment_tracking={"tn":"R0"}

Rudolph SanonNot me. Nothing has changed. Until Kroenke and Meany say that Inglewood is not getting built, it's getting built no matter what


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LOVE IT.

Disney CEO's Interview About Carson Stadium Raises Questions


----------



## LA RAM FAN

So we got Alderwoman Brown, with proof of criminal bribery in the Alderman's committee, and all of the world has proof now, of collusion against San Diego and Stan Kroenke by Jerry Richardson, the leader of the NFL's stadium committee. The NFL is starting to look a little like a criminal enterprise. I of course, hope they are in no way such a thing, and I have hope the NFL will prove their integrity by allowing the one true team that belongs in Los Angeles and is the most wanted in Los Angeles, to return home in 2016, the LOS ANGELES RAMS.

aIntegrety flew out the window with al davis and the NFL Lawsuit... and now its t a super all time high with JR!!!!

After the Iger revelation. One can't help but wonder if the owners who favored the Carson project will begin dropping support as well.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

HUGGY said:


> I just wanna know how one gets to be a paid shill for the internet.
> 
> Links?


paid shill?  9/11 is not a paid shill!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

9/11 inside job said:


> So we got Alderwoman Brown, with proof of criminal bribery in the Alderman's committee, and all of the world has proof now, of collusion against San Diego and Stan Kroenke by Jerry Richardson, the leader of the NFL's stadium committee. The NFL is starting to look a little like a criminal enterprise. I of course, hope they are in no way such a thing, and I have hope the NFL will prove their integrity by allowing the one true team that belongs in Los Angeles and is the most wanted in Los Angeles, to return home in 2016, the LOS ANGELES RAMS.
> 
> aIntegrety flew out the window with al davis and the NFL Lawsuit... and now its t a super all time high with JR!!!!
> 
> After the Iger revelation. One can't help but wonder if the owners who favored the Carson project will begin dropping support as well.


I believe it is looking a lot like that.  I wonder anyone still remembers the day they sold out and headed down that road.  Sad, isn't it?


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> LOVE IT.
> 
> Disney CEO's Interview About Carson Stadium Raises Questions


Okay so it seems common knowledge that the Rams will be back in California next year. Are you going to be a super fan or something? Do they already have the jersey made? And will you put 911 inside job on the Jersey?

It'd be so funny if this win today against the lions somehow got them to rethink the move. Lol. You'd be heartbroken.


----------



## Toro

Here you go 9/11 inside nutjob.

http://www.amazon.com/Diagnostic-St...23&sr=1-1&keywords=dsm+v+manual&tag=ff0d01-20

I hope this helps.


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> So we got Alderwoman Brown, with proof of criminal bribery in the Alderman's committee, and all of the world has proof now, of collusion against San Diego and Stan Kroenke by Jerry Richardson, the leader of the NFL's stadium committee. The NFL is starting to look a little like a criminal enterprise. I of course, hope they are in no way such a thing, and I have hope the NFL will prove their integrity by allowing the one true team that belongs in Los Angeles and is the most wanted in Los Angeles, to return home in 2016, the LOS ANGELES RAMS.
> 
> aIntegrety flew out the window with al davis and the NFL Lawsuit... and now its t a super all time high with JR!!!!
> 
> After the Iger revelation. One can't help but wonder if the owners who favored the Carson project will begin dropping support as well.


Just as corrupt as fifa


----------



## HUGGY

Jeremiah said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna know how one gets to be a paid shill for the internet.
> 
> Links?
> 
> 
> 
> paid shill?  9/11 is not a paid shill!
Click to expand...


Who said he was?  There is another poster on this MB that contributed to this thread that claimed he was a paid shill in his avie statement.

You are bringing up a post that is 14 months old.  I participated on the first page just to see what the jist of the topic was about.  I'm definitely not interested as of page two.

I'm sure 9/11 is thrilled that someone has become stuck in his web of obsession but please leave me out of it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

HUGGY said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna know how one gets to be a paid shill for the internet.
> 
> Links?
> 
> 
> 
> paid shill?  9/11 is not a paid shill!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said he was?  There is another poster on this MB that contributed to this thread that claimed he was a paid shill in his avie statement.
> 
> You are bringing up a post that is 14 months old.  I participated on the first page just to see what the jist of the topic was about.  I'm definitely not interested as of page two.
> 
> I'm sure 9/11 is thrilled that someone has become stuck in his web of obsession but please leave me out of it.
Click to expand...

lol.  You think 9/11 is the only football fan on USMB, Huggy?  Think again!  And yes!  He's right about NFL corruption!  He's right on the mark!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Toro said:


> Here you go 9/11 inside nutjob.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Diagnostic-St...23&sr=1-1&keywords=dsm+v+manual&tag=ff0d01-20
> 
> I hope this helps.


Personal attacks are against USMB rules, Toro.  If you cannot control yourself go to the flame zone.


----------



## HUGGY

Jeremiah said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna know how one gets to be a paid shill for the internet.
> 
> Links?
> 
> 
> 
> paid shill?  9/11 is not a paid shill!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said he was?  There is another poster on this MB that contributed to this thread that claimed he was a paid shill in his avie statement.
> 
> You are bringing up a post that is 14 months old.  I participated on the first page just to see what the jist of the topic was about.  I'm definitely not interested as of page two.
> 
> I'm sure 9/11 is thrilled that someone has become stuck in his web of obsession but please leave me out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  You think 9/11 is the only football fan on USMB, Huggy?  Think again!  And yes!  He's right about NFL corruption!  He's right on the mark!
Click to expand...


I don't think about 9/11.  Even a broken clock is right a couple of times a day.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

He's a football enthusiast and it's a football thread (_His)_. Let's keep it there, Huggy.


----------



## Preacher

Back from my 3 day ban for freedom of speech terrorist act! LMAO.....Oh I was watching sportscenter last night and they were talking to a Rams player and saying this is pretty much going to be the last game played in St Louis! I had forgotten all about this until now. Gonna be one real interesting offseason! 3 teams all wanting to go elsewhere!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Then 9/11 is right.  He should expect the Rams back in LA next year!  Which is just weeks away now......  Very astute observation, don't you think?  What year did he start this thread in?  2014.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jeremiah said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna know how one gets to be a paid shill for the internet.
> 
> Links?
> 
> 
> 
> paid shill?  9/11 is not a paid shill!
Click to expand...

He is actually talking about me referring to Rightwinger as a paid shill.HE is a government paid shill so you know.He defends the lies of the warren commission that oswald was the lone assassin and that 19 muslins did 9/11 so its obvious he is one of many infiltraters here.thats why i cant believe there were people that came on here in the beginning who actually listened to that troll.Look at my sig below.I own him all the time in debates all the time. this is the first time in a debate of ours where i was wrong and he was right at the moment,since I DID say the Rams would be back in LA last year,but unlike him,I can admit when I am wrong,i was off by one year,they will be back this year though,thats obvious.

disnfo agent rightwinger might have won the battle,but i will win the war soon though between us cause he has said they will NEVER ocme back. he is the only troll left at USMB to no surprise who has not back peddled and changed their minds that they are coming back many came on here in the beginning and trolled not listening to a word i said  insisting they were right and that they were NEVER coming back.

However once stan kronke made the announcment last february he was buiding a stadium in LA,they all back peddled just like i said they would in the very beginning and claimed they never said they that were never coming back but they forget this site keeps records of your past posts so i have proof they LIED just as i said they would.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT.
> 
> Disney CEO's Interview About Carson Stadium Raises Questions
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so it seems common knowledge that the Rams will be back in California next year. Are you going to be a super fan or something? Do they already have the jersey made? And will you put 911 inside job on the Jersey?
> 
> It'd be so funny if this win today against the lions somehow got them to rethink the move. Lol. You'd be heartbroken.
Click to expand...


Stan is actually doing the same thing the evil bitch owner did when she moved them out of LA,dileberately losing so fans wont show up.worked in LA and is working in st louis as well.lol

so tell me,you said you would inform me if they talked about the LA relocation thing during the game,DID they by chance?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jeremiah said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go 9/11 inside nutjob.
> 
> Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, 5th Edition: DSM-5: 0110743488109: Medicine & Health Science Books @ Amazon.com
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Personal attacks are against USMB rules, Toro.  If you cannot control yourself go to the flame zone.
Click to expand...


actually at USMB they are Jeri.Other message boards they are not,but here at USMB they are.I dont care what Toto says.I put him on ignore months ago.He always insults people when he cant counter facts that 9/11 was an inside job with childish comments they are tin foil hatters to feel better about himself.He ignore facts that 9/11 was an inside job and out government is corrupt so I returned the favor and ignore him.

He wants to ignore my facts that expose it? i can do the same with him and ignore him.what he says about me means about me as much to me as what some child says to me.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

9/11 inside job said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go 9/11 inside nutjob.
> 
> Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, 5th Edition: DSM-5: 0110743488109: Medicine & Health Science Books @ Amazon.com
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Personal attacks are against USMB rules, Toro.  If you cannot control yourself go to the flame zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually at USMB they are Jeri.Other message boards they are not,but here at USMB they are.I dont care what Toto says.I put him on ignore months ago.He always insults people when he cant counter facts that 9/11 was an inside job with childish comments they are tin foil hatters to feel better about himself.He ignore facts that 9/11 was an inside job and out government is corrupt so I returned the favor and ignore him.
> 
> He wants to ignore my facts that expose it? i can do the same with him and ignore him.what he says about me means about me as much to me as what some child says to me.
Click to expand...

Well, the fact is you saw the rams return to LA coming!  You predicted they would be back in LA next year and you're just outside of a year on that prediction!  Good job!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna know how one gets to be a paid shill for the internet.
> 
> Links?
> 
> 
> 
> paid shill?  9/11 is not a paid shill!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said he was?  There is another poster on this MB that contributed to this thread that claimed he was a paid shill in his avie statement.
> 
> You are bringing up a post that is 14 months old.  I participated on the first page just to see what the jist of the topic was about.  I'm definitely not interested as of page two.
> 
> I'm sure 9/11 is thrilled that someone has become stuck in his web of obsession but please leave me out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  You think 9/11 is the only football fan on USMB, Huggy?  Think again!  And yes!  He's right about NFL corruption!  He's right on the mark!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think about 9/11.  Even a broken clock is right a couple of times a day.
Click to expand...


I try not to think about 9/11 either.thats why I come to the sports section.

Its too depressing when you think about it knowing the truth the CIA did it and you are hopeless to do anything about it so to take my mind off it,I come to the sports section to get away from that depression.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT.
> 
> Disney CEO's Interview About Carson Stadium Raises Questions
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so it seems common knowledge that the Rams will be back in California next year. Are you going to be a super fan or something? Do they already have the jersey made? And will you put 911 inside job on the Jersey?
> 
> It'd be so funny if this win today against the lions somehow got them to rethink the move. Lol. You'd be heartbroken.
Click to expand...

But it wasn't common knowledge over a year ago, right?  So check the date on the thread. Which means he must already have some serious time investing in watching sports news / games / etc.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna know how one gets to be a paid shill for the internet.
> 
> Links?
> 
> 
> 
> paid shill?  9/11 is not a paid shill!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said he was?  There is another poster on this MB that contributed to this thread that claimed he was a paid shill in his avie statement.
> 
> You are bringing up a post that is 14 months old.  I participated on the first page just to see what the jist of the topic was about.  I'm definitely not interested as of page two.
> 
> I'm sure 9/11 is thrilled that someone has become stuck in his web of obsession but please leave me out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  You think 9/11 is the only football fan on USMB, Huggy?  Think again!  And yes!  He's right about NFL corruption!  He's right on the mark!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think about 9/11.  Even a broken clock is right a couple of times a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try not to think about 9/11 either.thats why I come to the sports section.
> 
> Its too depressing when you think about it knowing the truth the CIA did it and you are hopeless to do anything about it so to take my mind off it,I come to the sports section to get away from that depression.
Click to expand...

You started a great thread!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jeremiah said:


> He's a football enthusiast and it's a football thread (_His)_. Let's keep it there, Huggy.



Thank you.Huggy is right,I am thrilled to see someone here other than Alex come here and post that has an interest in the Rams coming back to LA. Huggy is okay for the most part.

He is not very bright when it comes to acknowleding facts that the Rams are coming back to LA as evidenced how he refused to look at the facts in the very first 5 pages of this thread ignoring everything i said that they are indeed coming back refusing to watch the videos i posted for some arrogant reason.

But he isnt like that paid troll of the governments i was talking about that i have in  my sig rightwinger though. rightwinger NEVER can admit he is wrong on ANYTHING just like a government shill never does,Huggy at least back peddled a few months ago just as I SAID he would way back then and reversed his stance on the Rams.lol

I am gettign the last laugh now which is sweet because everybody like Huggy who came on in the beginning INSISTING that the Rams were NEVER coming back,are all back peddling just as i said they would back then and are now coming over acknowleding i was right,that the Rams ARE indeed coming back.

everbody except that troll rightwinger over course. him and another troll are the only two ones left that HAVENT come out and admitted that I was on to something.

just watch,when it is announced that they ARE coming back,rightwinger will play dodgeball and claim he said he never said the Rams were not coming back..lol


many people here have LIED saying they never said the rams would never come back but like i said,the problem with their lies is this place keeps records of their posts and proves that that they DID say that back then.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jeremiah said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT.
> 
> Disney CEO's Interview About Carson Stadium Raises Questions
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so it seems common knowledge that the Rams will be back in California next year. Are you going to be a super fan or something? Do they already have the jersey made? And will you put 911 inside job on the Jersey?
> 
> It'd be so funny if this win today against the lions somehow got them to rethink the move. Lol. You'd be heartbroken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it wasn't common knowledge over a year ago, right?  So check the date on the thread. Which means he must already have some serious time investing in watching sports news / games / etc.
Click to expand...


No it wasnt common knowledge at all a year and a half ago when I created this thread  back then Jeri.

as you can see from the first 5 pages or so back then,MANY people did not believe me when I said they were coming back back then.They ignored all the facts I posted refusing to read anything i posted only looking at THEIR OWN WARPED VIEWS.

the few that believed me and came on here and made good posts,they said to me back then in PM messages- things like-"I dont know why they dont listen to you and are ignoring you,you make good points they refuse to acknowledge,it will be on them though and you will have the last laugh no doubt."

those people that sent me those pm's indeed were right,that I am now having the last laugh on them indeed. all the people that came on back then who did not think i knew what I was talking about,except for rightwinger and another one,they have all either back peddled and claimed they never said they were never coming back,or have now admitted they were wrong and I was indeed on to something admitting they think they are coming back as well.

I will REALLY laugh at them when it is official the fact they ignored everything i said and LIED when i proved they said they all said they were never coming back.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

9/11 inside job said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT.
> 
> Disney CEO's Interview About Carson Stadium Raises Questions
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so it seems common knowledge that the Rams will be back in California next year. Are you going to be a super fan or something? Do they already have the jersey made? And will you put 911 inside job on the Jersey?
> 
> It'd be so funny if this win today against the lions somehow got them to rethink the move. Lol. You'd be heartbroken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it wasn't common knowledge over a year ago, right?  So check the date on the thread. Which means he must already have some serious time investing in watching sports news / games / etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasnt common knowledge at all a year and a half ago when I created this thread jeri back then Jeri.
> 
> as you can see from the first 5 pages or so back then,MANY people did not believe me when I said they were coming back back then.They ignored all the facts I posted refusing to read anything i posted only looking at THEIR OWN WARPED VIEWS.
> 
> the few that believed me and came on here and made good posts,they said to me back then in PM messages- things like-"I dont know why they dont listen to you and are ignoring you,you make good points they refuse to acknowledge,it will be on them though and you will have the last laugh no doubt."
> 
> those people that sent me those pm's indeed were right,that I am now having the last laugh on them indeed. all the people that came on back then who did not think i knew what I was talking about,except for rightwinger and another one,they have all either back peddled and claimed they never said they were never coming back,or have now admitted they were wrong and I was indeed on to something admitting they think they are coming back as well.
> 
> I will REALLY laugh at them when it is official the fact they ignored everything i said and LIED when i proved they said they all said they were never coming back.
Click to expand...

I went to the beginning of the thread and read those first few pages - I see that, 9/11.  You proved them wrong!  You have every right to savor the victory!  Congrats!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jeremiah said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here you go 9/11 inside nutjob.
> 
> Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders, 5th Edition: DSM-5: 0110743488109: Medicine & Health Science Books @ Amazon.com
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> 
> 
> Personal attacks are against USMB rules, Toro.  If you cannot control yourself go to the flame zone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> actually at USMB they are Jeri.Other message boards they are not,but here at USMB they are.I dont care what Toto says.I put him on ignore months ago.He always insults people when he cant counter facts that 9/11 was an inside job with childish comments they are tin foil hatters to feel better about himself.He ignore facts that 9/11 was an inside job and out government is corrupt so I returned the favor and ignore him.
> 
> He wants to ignore my facts that expose it? i can do the same with him and ignore him.what he says about me means about me as much to me as what some child says to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, the fact is you saw the rams return to LA coming!  You predicted they would be back in LA next year and you're just outside of a year on that prediction!  Good job!
Click to expand...


whats really funny about Toto is HE  is the one that has a mental disorder the fact he is too afraid to look at 9/11 videos.

yeah like i said,its been a fun ride watching all these people like Huggy for example,insist they were never coming back but they now have back peddled and have admitted they are wrong,that they are coming back.

too bad right winger is too immature and cant do the same thing that they have isnt it?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jeremiah said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT.
> 
> Disney CEO's Interview About Carson Stadium Raises Questions
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so it seems common knowledge that the Rams will be back in California next year. Are you going to be a super fan or something? Do they already have the jersey made? And will you put 911 inside job on the Jersey?
> 
> It'd be so funny if this win today against the lions somehow got them to rethink the move. Lol. You'd be heartbroken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it wasn't common knowledge over a year ago, right?  So check the date on the thread. Which means he must already have some serious time investing in watching sports news / games / etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasnt common knowledge at all a year and a half ago when I created this thread jeri back then Jeri.
> 
> as you can see from the first 5 pages or so back then,MANY people did not believe me when I said they were coming back back then.They ignored all the facts I posted refusing to read anything i posted only looking at THEIR OWN WARPED VIEWS.
> 
> the few that believed me and came on here and made good posts,they said to me back then in PM messages- things like-"I dont know why they dont listen to you and are ignoring you,you make good points they refuse to acknowledge,it will be on them though and you will have the last laugh no doubt."
> 
> those people that sent me those pm's indeed were right,that I am now having the last laugh on them indeed. all the people that came on back then who did not think i knew what I was talking about,except for rightwinger and another one,they have all either back peddled and claimed they never said they were never coming back,or have now admitted they were wrong and I was indeed on to something admitting they think they are coming back as well.
> 
> I will REALLY laugh at them when it is official the fact they ignored everything i said and LIED when i proved they said they all said they were never coming back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to the beginning of the thread and read it those first few pages - I see that, 9/11.  You proved them wrong!  You have every right to savor the victory!  Congrats!
Click to expand...


yeah its sad  dont you agree that many of them were too arrogant to look at the videos i posted back then which had they botherd to watch them,they would see they would probably be coming back   wouldnt you agree? 

speaking of that,did YOU watch those videos on the first page?

and its really sad even more so that they could not be mature enough to just ADMIT that that i was right and they were wrong instead of LYING saying they never said they were never coming back when their previous posts prove they DID say that.

they then said I was the one that lied.I didnt lie.I have admitted that I was off by one year,but that wasnt lying.unlike many around here,I can at least ADMIT when I am wrong.i was off by one year,big deal.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jeremiah said:


> He's a football enthusiast and it's a football thread (_His)_. Let's keep it there, Huggy.


I guarantee if Huggys Seahawks had left seattle 20 years ago and moved to st louis and he saw facts emerging that his seahawks were coming back to seattle,I guarantee HE would have gotten obsessive over them coming back the way I did over my Rams coming back to LA as well because he has the same passion for his seahawks that I have for my "LA" RAMS.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

9/11 inside job said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT.
> 
> Disney CEO's Interview About Carson Stadium Raises Questions
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so it seems common knowledge that the Rams will be back in California next year. Are you going to be a super fan or something? Do they already have the jersey made? And will you put 911 inside job on the Jersey?
> 
> It'd be so funny if this win today against the lions somehow got them to rethink the move. Lol. You'd be heartbroken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But it wasn't common knowledge over a year ago, right?  So check the date on the thread. Which means he must already have some serious time investing in watching sports news / games / etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasnt common knowledge at all a year and a half ago when I created this thread jeri back then Jeri.
> 
> as you can see from the first 5 pages or so back then,MANY people did not believe me when I said they were coming back back then.They ignored all the facts I posted refusing to read anything i posted only looking at THEIR OWN WARPED VIEWS.
> 
> the few that believed me and came on here and made good posts,they said to me back then in PM messages- things like-"I dont know why they dont listen to you and are ignoring you,you make good points they refuse to acknowledge,it will be on them though and you will have the last laugh no doubt."
> 
> those people that sent me those pm's indeed were right,that I am now having the last laugh on them indeed. all the people that came on back then who did not think i knew what I was talking about,except for rightwinger and another one,they have all either back peddled and claimed they never said they were never coming back,or have now admitted they were wrong and I was indeed on to something admitting they think they are coming back as well.
> 
> I will REALLY laugh at them when it is official the fact they ignored everything i said and LIED when i proved they said they all said they were never coming back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to the beginning of the thread and read it those first few pages - I see that, 9/11.  You proved them wrong!  You have every right to savor the victory!  Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah its sad  dont you agree that many of them were too arrogant to look at the videos i posted back then which had they botherd to watch them,they would see they would probably be coming back   wouldnt you agree?
> 
> speaking of that,did YOU watch those videos on the first page?
> 
> and its really sad even more so that they could not be mature enough to just ADMIT that that i was right and they were wrong instead of LYING saying they never said they were never coming back when their previous posts prove they DID say that.
> 
> they then said I was the one that lied.I didnt lie.I have admitted that I was off by one year,but that wasnt lying.unlike many around here,I can at least ADMIT when I am wrong.i was off by one year,big deal.
Click to expand...

Difficult things are often delayed and the impossible takes some time (to make it happen).  You were right in the ballpark with your prediction though, 9/11.  Good job.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jeremiah said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so it seems common knowledge that the Rams will be back in California next year. Are you going to be a super fan or something? Do they already have the jersey made? And will you put 911 inside job on the Jersey?
> 
> It'd be so funny if this win today against the lions somehow got them to rethink the move. Lol. You'd be heartbroken.
> 
> 
> 
> But it wasn't common knowledge over a year ago, right?  So check the date on the thread. Which means he must already have some serious time investing in watching sports news / games / etc.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No it wasnt common knowledge at all a year and a half ago when I created this thread jeri back then Jeri.
> 
> as you can see from the first 5 pages or so back then,MANY people did not believe me when I said they were coming back back then.They ignored all the facts I posted refusing to read anything i posted only looking at THEIR OWN WARPED VIEWS.
> 
> the few that believed me and came on here and made good posts,they said to me back then in PM messages- things like-"I dont know why they dont listen to you and are ignoring you,you make good points they refuse to acknowledge,it will be on them though and you will have the last laugh no doubt."
> 
> those people that sent me those pm's indeed were right,that I am now having the last laugh on them indeed. all the people that came on back then who did not think i knew what I was talking about,except for rightwinger and another one,they have all either back peddled and claimed they never said they were never coming back,or have now admitted they were wrong and I was indeed on to something admitting they think they are coming back as well.
> 
> I will REALLY laugh at them when it is official the fact they ignored everything i said and LIED when i proved they said they all said they were never coming back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I went to the beginning of the thread and read it those first few pages - I see that, 9/11.  You proved them wrong!  You have every right to savor the victory!  Congrats!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah its sad  dont you agree that many of them were too arrogant to look at the videos i posted back then which had they botherd to watch them,they would see they would probably be coming back   wouldnt you agree?
> 
> speaking of that,did YOU watch those videos on the first page?
> 
> and its really sad even more so that they could not be mature enough to just ADMIT that that i was right and they were wrong instead of LYING saying they never said they were never coming back when their previous posts prove they DID say that.
> 
> they then said I was the one that lied.I didnt lie.I have admitted that I was off by one year,but that wasnt lying.unlike many around here,I can at least ADMIT when I am wrong.i was off by one year,big deal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Difficult things are often delayed and the impossible takes some time (to make it happen).  You were right in the ballpark with your prediction though, 9/11.  Good job.
Click to expand...


so I assume YOU watched the videos? I would like to hear your feedback on them if you havent watched them please do so and comment on them if you dont mind.

you dont have to talk about the information in ALL of them if you dont want,but please at least talk about and give me your thoughts on video # 5 in post# 3 of mine,that one is particularly interesting and makes me wonder how anybody watching THAT one would NOT be convinced they were coming back.

the LAST video there in post# 3 particularly  i think anybody with logic and common sense would come to the conclusion back then as i did they were coming back.why people are afraid to look at them is beyond me.

expect Rams to be back in LA next year. | US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT.
> 
> Disney CEO's Interview About Carson Stadium Raises Questions
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so it seems common knowledge that the Rams will be back in California next year. Are you going to be a super fan or something? Do they already have the jersey made? And will you put 911 inside job on the Jersey?
> 
> It'd be so funny if this win today against the lions somehow got them to rethink the move. Lol. You'd be heartbroken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stan is actually doing the same thing the evil bitch owner did when she moved them out of LA,dileberately losing so fans wont show up.worked in LA and is working in st louis as well.lol
> 
> so tell me,you said you would inform me if they talked about the LA relocation thing during the game,DID they by chance?
Click to expand...

Yes, I told you they did and so now it isn't a big secret.  So what's next?  Get a jersey yet?  Build a stadium yet?  The players are all worried about their jobs they said.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Odium said:


> Back from my 3 day ban for freedom of speech terrorist act! LMAO.....Oh I was watching sportscenter last night and they were talking to a Rams player and saying this is pretty much going to be the last game played in St Louis! I had forgotten all about this until now. Gonna be one real interesting offseason! 3 teams all wanting to go elsewhere!



great to see that with the NFL season coming more and more to a close that more and more people are getting interested in this thread.

Its funny that there are many USMB members here that actually think america is a free country.probably the same nutcases who refused to look at my facts the Rams were coming back to LA.

When you got people like terry bradshaw coming on st louis radio saying the Rams are 100% going back to LA and even Dan Dierdorf who WANTS the Rams to stay in st louis since he played for the st louis cardinals,when even dan dierdorf says-Yeah I was hoping that if st louis came up with something that would compel the Rams to stay but reading the green tea leaves,if Kroneke wants to go to LA and my understanding is that he does,I dont see the NFL being able to stop him even if they try to.

plus Deon sanders was talking about it and he said-stick a fork in them,their done in st louis.The Rams are going back to LA.

thanks for the information I had not heard that one.

btw have you watched those videos I posted on the first page? please do if you havent and commment on them.ESPECIALLY the last one on post# 3 at the bottom in that post,its VERY interesting.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOVE IT.
> 
> Disney CEO's Interview About Carson Stadium Raises Questions
> 
> 
> 
> Okay so it seems common knowledge that the Rams will be back in California next year. Are you going to be a super fan or something? Do they already have the jersey made? And will you put 911 inside job on the Jersey?
> 
> It'd be so funny if this win today against the lions somehow got them to rethink the move. Lol. You'd be heartbroken.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Stan is actually doing the same thing the evil bitch owner did when she moved them out of LA,dileberately losing so fans wont show up.worked in LA and is working in st louis as well.lol
> 
> so tell me,you said you would inform me if they talked about the LA relocation thing during the game,DID they by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, I told you they did and so now it isn't a big secret.  So what's next?  Get a jersey yet?  Build a stadium yet?  The players are all worried about their jobs they said.
Click to expand...

Oh well when you said it seems common knowledge I just thought you meant from all the facts of my posts I been posting it was a done deal,that you had a read a couple of the latest articles and were going by that.I thought thats what you meant when you said it  isnt a secret.my mistake,I didnt know that was what you were referring to was the broadcast. yep I am getting a jersey with my last name on the back.

players worried about their jobs? I think thats because they know that once they get to LA,the GM is going to clean house and get rid of all the dead weight and bring in good players.they were always successful in LA in the whole decade of the 70's and 80's always in the playoffs year in and year out.

Being in LA,the best free agents in the country will all want to come there and play.nobody in the country wants to play in that depressing dump of a stadium in st louis,that city is a dump,nobody wants to play there.

thanks for the update,appreciate it,very interesting stuff.

got to get back to work now so got to get of fthe computer for a while.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just wanna know how one gets to be a paid shill for the internet.
> 
> Links?
> 
> 
> 
> paid shill?  9/11 is not a paid shill!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who said he was?  There is another poster on this MB that contributed to this thread that claimed he was a paid shill in his avie statement.
> 
> You are bringing up a post that is 14 months old.  I participated on the first page just to see what the jist of the topic was about.  I'm definitely not interested as of page two.
> 
> I'm sure 9/11 is thrilled that someone has become stuck in his web of obsession but please leave me out of it.
Click to expand...


You mean SOMEONE ELSE. Alex has followed this thread as well.

Btw,I wont deny I have an obsession over it,i admit that,I and thousands of other LA Ram fans at this LOS ANGELES message board I post at.They have the same obsession for it i have because we all have a passion for it so its a HEALTHY obsession.

YOU would have the same obsession over this that i do with the Rams if YOUR team the Seahawks had left seattle  back then 20 years ago when Ken whats his name was trying to move the team to LA and you knew they were coming back to seattle.

oh and dont deny it either,the fact you post a thread on the Seawhawks every week proves you have the same passion for the Seahawks that I have for the LA Rams.

sealybobo you  would have the same obsession over the Lions coming back to detroit as well same as me and  all those thousands of LA Ram fans i Know if they had left 20 years ago for st louis and you KNEW they were coming back to Detroit next year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jeremiah said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> paid shill?  9/11 is not a paid shill!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who said he was?  There is another poster on this MB that contributed to this thread that claimed he was a paid shill in his avie statement.
> 
> You are bringing up a post that is 14 months old.  I participated on the first page just to see what the jist of the topic was about.  I'm definitely not interested as of page two.
> 
> I'm sure 9/11 is thrilled that someone has become stuck in his web of obsession but please leave me out of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  You think 9/11 is the only football fan on USMB, Huggy?  Think again!  And yes!  He's right about NFL corruption!  He's right on the mark!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think about 9/11.  Even a broken clock is right a couple of times a day.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I try not to think about 9/11 either.thats why I come to the sports section.
> 
> Its too depressing when you think about it knowing the truth the CIA did it and you are hopeless to do anything about it so to take my mind off it,I come to the sports section to get away from that depression.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You started a great thread!
Click to expand...


there have been a couple other people that have come on here as well and have said the same thing as well.

. some people around here think cause THEY dont have an interest in it,that nobody else does either  but having over 41,000 views says otherwise so i know there are a lot of people that even though they dont post on the thread,there are many reading the stuff i post.

I even know at least a couple posters that dont come to the sports section but i know for a fact they read the stuff i post.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Life is sure funny. It was a potential lawsuit that took the Rams from us, and now it appears that another such one will bring them back. I have not felt this good about the Rams return since Stan announced the Inglewood project.

Paul Rivera - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

After the Iger revelation. One can't help but wonder if the owners who favored the Carson project will begin dropping support as well.indeed.

Hey guys, you think Grubman and Goodell didn't know about this??? Remember the NFL makes/breaks it's own rules. There will be no NFL recourse here. The only recourse will be in the courts. The fix is in. Kroenke has no choice but to go ROGUE. Let the legal threats or court war begin!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fight over St. Louis football stadium is a billion-dollar game of chicken


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"Hotdogs, fountain soda, and popcorn are 50 percent off. Most merchandise will be 25-50 percent off."

Clearance sale! I bet Thursday's game will be advertised as "Stan the Man's Christmas Sale!" - StL merchandise will be 75% off (does not apply to Throwbacks or items that are identifiable as StL).

How ironic: Rams host fan appreciation day Sunday : Sports

You know the funny thing is even if Stan is denied. He won't sign your lease. Nor does he want to be there. Stop trying to date a woman who tells u to get lost.

We will know soon all I have to say is screw Georgia wasn't her team in the first place her husband would have never allowed the team to move in the first place but that's a whole different story. We will soon find out if our Rams either stays put or relocates to a different city/country but regardless I will always and forever stay a true rams fan what most people in St. Louis will never understand the people of LA stood fans as they left and will stay fans no matter the outcome. So all I have to say is good luck St. Louis. I'm not with you for the team to stay there but I do see you guys point and it is heartbreaking. So again good luck.

Mike Cohen your right the old geezers are probably the majority but they still stuck with their team when they left can you say that about anyone in St. Louis you don't have a huge fan base for the Arizona cardinals after they left St. Louis believe me I've been their before even did an experiment on it for college where I asked the public if they stick with the cardinals and my results were 1 in 500 out of the 4000 people I've talked to.

Mike Cohen Not true, the children of Rams fan here are also Rams fans.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

incredibly there are still people in st louis who like USMB'S resident troll rightwinger,still actually believe they are staying in st louis.

Tim Chase·
St. Louis

Stan isn't getting to move period. There will be NO LA RAMS!
They will until they find out they aren't going to LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Special Interview with NFL Super Agent Leigh Steinberg

Leigh will reveal what he thinks about NFL commissioner*Roger Goodell*, what he thinks will happen in regards to the NFL's attempt to return to*Los Angeles*, potential solutions to the*NFL concussion issue*as well as why he stresses to all of his clients the importance of setting up charitable foundations.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

whine ,whine whine.lol

The Rams are expected to file for relocation in early January, but the city is putting up a good fight to get a new stadium built. The city’s Board of Aldermen is in the process of passing their piece of the financing for a new $1 billion riverfront stadium on the north edge of downtown. At this point, it doesn’t appear that (Rams owner Stan) Kroenke has the votes to move the team to Los Angeles. I can tell you this: The city doesn’t deserve this. This is a pure greed move. It’s hard to believe the NFL would turn its back on a city in the process of building a second new stadium for an owner in less than 25 years. And while Kroenke wants a “first-tier” stadium, he has fallen way short of putting a “first-tier” product on the field. At 4-8, the Rams are assured of their 12th consecutive non-winning season. From 2007-2011, the team was 15-65, marking the worst five-year stretch in NFL history.

The other side: St. Louis deserves to keep its NFL team


Somebody should clue Vinny Bongisnore in that the NFL is not immune to the same laws which every major corporation in the world is subject to. You cannot conspire between two parties to freeze out a 3rd party's ability to profit or make money.

YEP.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

interesting stuff here.lol



Vincent Delgado - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook

more interesting stuff.
The Penultimate game in the LOO!! And the Penultimate reason for hating the slut-o-matic who killed her husband to gain control of the team (see last weeks #3 reason for hating GF) So, without further ado....It wasn't enough for GF to have her husband "Suffer a Heart Attack and Die while swimming", no, this gets even better. The casket is barely closed on Carroll Rosenbloom before she marries Dominic Frontiere,and NOW THAT THE RAMS FINALLY GET TO THE SUPER BOWL in '80(against The Steroid Steelers), these 2 UPSTANDING CITIZENS launch a plan to rip off Ram fans by scalping tickets meant for season ticket holders.
(fromWikipedia.org)
In 1986, Dominic Frontiere was incarcerated for nine months in a federal penitentiary for scalping tickets to the 1980 Super Bowl, which he obtained through his then-wife, Los Angeles Rams owner Georgia Frontiere. He was estimated to have scalped as many as 16,000 tickets, making a half million dollars in profit that he failed to report to the Internal Revenue Service. Frontiere pleaded guilty and was sentenced to a year and one day in prison, three years probation, and fined $15,000 for failing to report income from the sale of the tickets and for lying to the IRS. Georgia Frontiere filed for divorce shortly after Dominic's release from prison


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Raiders' involvement in Carson bid could mean no LA teams in 2016

Let's see what happens when ESK breaks ground on his Inglewood project. Never mind project developers announced back in January that this month was the estimated time for such to happen. This would be the shot that dares the league to stop him. If theNFL either delayed or denied his L.A. move, ESK relocates his team while filing antitrust action against the NFL. Remember not only that Al Davis won similar action against the NFL over his moving his Raiders to LA. ESK was at the time minority shareholder of the Rams when Georgia Frontiere threatened legal action if the league blocked her from moving the Rams to StL. Seems like it's hard for the league, some owners, and national media members to learn from history on this matter.

The Chargers can't move to LA by themselves. I thought that was already established.

The stadium committee may not endorse the Inglewood project, but the NFL may not have a choice. The Rams are the obvious selection for a return to the Los Angeles area. The NFL wants to get it right. Simultaneously placing the Chargers and Raiders in the same market will come with too much fiscal risk.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Anthony Rocca on Twitter

raiders not going to LA.lol

There is no Carson without the Raiders. Spanos never would have taken on a partner unless he really had to.

And guys like Florio, Cole, and LaCanfora roll with Solo Spanos theory. That would put him over 2 billion in debt. He could invest $500 million in SD, host SB's, and his sons would hold keys to the kingdom.

No way the Chargers come to LA alone. Could mean bot Inglewood and Carson Get Approved. Rams In Inglewood and Chargers in Carson.

For someone not following story perhaps it is news. But to paint picture of Chargers by themselves when Carson is pitched as a two-team financed stadium is not accurate in any way.

Spanos going 900k in debt for stadium + relocate fee is a lot different than funding it by himself. And Carson is not seen to be multi-use like ING so revenue streams are fewer.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I read today that richardson and others think that the NFL should help out the california teams who both badly need new stadiums. I agree, they should help them out, they should do the RIGHT thing and help them build new stadiums in their OWN cities, not let them move. people in san diego and oakland, want to keep their teams, st louis, I'm not so sure. why not really help out these two by figuring out a way to keep them in their home cities. meanwhile, the only team with the real history of being in LA, are ready to move, have the stadium all ready to go, have all the money to make it work, need no public financing, and st louis fans mostly are saying, they suck, let them go. why not when it comes to the char/raiders, just wait another year? give them both another year to work out new stadium deals, and let the friggin rams move and build their new palace, home for ESPN west and the NFL network,your really going to tell stan he can't move and let him sit there in st louis while nobody goes to rams games and everybody hates him in st louis for trying to abandon them?

I believe Richardson and others who support Carson have other motives than a new stadium for SD and Oakland. The stadium argument doesn't make sense. Weather it's Inglewood or Carson, the NFL is only going to get one new stadium product. If they move the Rams only they still can work to get new stadium products in the two strong markets of SD and Oakland. If they move SD and Oakland to Carson they abandon those markets. St Louis is a weak market in comparison in a State with two teams and only 6 million people. The smart business decision is Rams to LA only. 4 teams spread out in a State of 49 million people. -- The owners for Carson have other motives and it all has to do with not wanting Kroenke, who is willing and able to finance a stadium without public money to gain so much power in the league. It's the small market teams and inheritance owners against the money owners and strong market teams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

not good for carson.lol

Vincent Bonsignore on Twitter

If everyone used common sense they would realize losing the Stl market is significantly less of an issue than losing half of the Bay Area or Sd!

Oakland (Bay area) is one of the largest markets in the nation and San Diego is arguably the greatest Super Bowl city out there. Abandoning those 2 markets for St. Louis is a crime and downright idiotic from a business perspective.
Oakland Raiders, San Diego Chargers, and Los Angeles Rams would be an absolute money maker for the NFL.

I Agree with the fact that san diego needs to be Kept... just like miami and yes pasadena and even future LOS ANGELES Home of the First super Bowl..... the worst thing about all this is that the NFL Doesnt get it about LOS ANGELES and Super Bowls....if Miami lost out on the recent Super bowl bid BECAUSE OF STADIUM ISSUES what makes them think that Carson would last if they wanted to bring la a super bowl and who is on the hook for the festivities??? the owner or the city... WHERE AS!!! INGLEWOOD and Stan Kronike can have that palace and things set up for EVERYTHING LONG TERM and for many many years...... and oakland should get to host 1, palo alto did with the whiners playing there.... but here is the super kicker... New Orleans is a smaller markety i think of all 3 cities AND IT HAS HOSTED THE MOST SUPER BOWLS 11 (old tulane stadium held i think 3 before the super bowl opened.......) stl. never even got 1 in 20 years


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TV money is a big deal to the NFL. What do the Networks want in LA might be a huge question. Can you see CBS being okay with just an NFC team (Rams) in LA? How about Fox being okay with just an AFC team (Chargers) in LA? Are the networks not letting the commissioner know that if the NFL returns to LA then they want the conference they cover to be part of it? So, how much does TV money mean to the league? Both the NFL Network and Fox have their game day shows and studios in LA. CBS shares the Thursday night games with the NFL Network. NBC has the Sunday night package. Do you think that either CBS or Fox want to be shut out? Of course ESPN has Monday Night which means they broadcast any game regardless of conference.

My guess and its only a guess but the Network execs may play a huge part in deciding this outcome.

The real audience for the NFL are advertisers. They are the entities buying the product. The best media story line for the return of the NFL to LA is the Rams. It doesn't help the NFL to move The Chargers because 1) No one in LA wants them, and 2) Advertisers lose the San Diego region.

The Rubes are upset with Chris Myers and can't even spell his name right.
View topic - Didn't know about Chris Meyers

After listening to Ram broadcast for the last 3 weeks, I couldn't believe how broadcaster Chris Meyers kept making comments about Rams attendance and backhanded comments about moving to LA. After the game today I looked him up and sure enough, he lives in LA and has a radio show on TheBeast 980. No wonder he calls the game in an unprofessional manner with comments that have nothing to do with the game. Just another stinking LA Troll. At least he is not doing the next game.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chris Myers Rams are coming. Hr 2 seg1

Myers and Wes


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Well my esteemed Los Angeles Rams brothers and sisters, it looks like it's crunch time. Either we come home now or we do not come home ever. It seems so ironic that in a country where money is everything, we are still fighting to right a wrong committed by Frontiere 21 years ago. Stan has the deepest pockets, Stan will not use public funds.....end of story. But no......wait........Lets give LA to the Chargers and Raiders. Both teams demand public money because both teams arebroke, or at least can't afford to pay for the stadiums on their own. One of the teams would have to realign in the NFC because two AFC teams in the same publicly financed stadium won't work. It seems so counter productive that the man with all the money and a painless solution is the one that the committee seems to like the least. St. Louis Rams. Hell, that doesn't even sound right. It sounds akward. Stan's plan was never to keep the Rams in STL. Once he took control of the team, he began taking the necessary steps to return home to LA. He does not want to offend STL. He is just correcting a huge mistake. Yes he will become far richer with the team back in SoCal which is only fair, and we will finally be at peace with our boys back in town. Let's end this nightmare and get it dome.

Rams / SoCal forever.

When was the initial exact date this month, the mayor of Inglewood said they would start construction on the Stadium? I never see it stated anymore.

Butts has said himself that he defers to the NFL and the developers regarding breaking ground on the actual stadium. We spoke to one of the guys from HPLC at the Inglewood tree lighting, and he said that they were ready to go, but that it would likely be delayed until Jan when the owners meet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The games continue...

http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/12/1...rs-los-angeles-stadium-plan.html?_r=2&referer


https://www.facebook.com/losangelesrams/posts_to_page/


----------



## CremeBrulee

What cities will the owners use to leverage communities for new stadiums if they do move back?


Edit: 
San Antonio
London
?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

on fred roggins radio show today roggin had this to say-jerry richardson who is suppose to be impartial going to Bob Igor to represent carson is insider trading in the real world.in the NFL doesnt apply though.richardson was in cohoots with him the whole time.that could come back to bite him

the committe is just suppose to gather information and make decisons,not plan it and put it together.

mo senator shaff called NFL and said they have a lawsuit against them cause they are not going to fund bonds for NFL stadium,we dont have a firm offer.richardson keep it confidential,to Igor,that is dirty pool.

some of the NFL owners dont want the raiders to move,not best run organization they think and some are sore at al davis for his lawsuit.

And now Bob McNair says Rams may not get approved to relocate. I'm hoping Kroenke starts making some noise after tomorrow nights final home game. Time for Kroenke to put up a fight to bring our Rams home.

Mc Nair said fan support will be a big factor. Clearly Rams are the least supported of the 3 right now in their market. Raiders by far getting most support

They are talking out of there ass. They also said they don't need Stans money to build a stadium. Well if you read there plans they need alot of Stans money. Which he said he won't do. Stan wants out of St Louis. So if the owners vote no he still can go.

Its going to be the Rams in LA 2016.

The Coliseum said only the Rams could play there. And said Hell no to.the Raiders

Fellow LA Rams fans this is what I think is going to happen.....the Chargers, Raiders and unfortunately our Rams will all get block from moving......BUT I believe Stan will go rogue......If Irsay, Modell, Davis, Georgia left without the NFL's blessing....you know Stan could care less what the NFL thinks and will do what is best for him and our 2016 LA Rams.

They can't force them to stay. Kroenke can go because St Louis has broken the agreement on the lease and Kroenke can move by taking the Nfl to court. And the Nfl don't want that

The Rams aren't going to sign any lease so just get used to it. There last game in St Louis tomorrow night. Remember this 20,000 fans at fan appreciate game that's sorry. You support a team No matter what.
Beth Schwartz25000 fans in 94 for last game in Anaheim

20,000 was the ticket count

I pointed this out on another thread but I'll repeat it here. All Peacock did yesterday was make the deal even worse for SK. He added another 100 million SK has to pay back. He doubled the rent and basically said if you want a top tier Stadium then you pay the extra costs upfront to make it one. Does that in anyway sound like he improved a deal for SK that was already said to be falling short?
3 hrs





Richard Anthony AlvaradoKroenke will have the last say in this . No way in Hell he lets these owners manipulate the process . Kroenke will drop a bombshell that will rock the NFL to its core .

It is interesting.... No one who is anti LA Rams seem to be forgetting some obvious problems with the Rams staying in STL. Like Stan having enough votes to block any move, the fact that he is not going to take the bad DOA stadium deal, the fact the state is suing over the state funded bond issue, the fact Stan has enough resources to move and sue, the collusion issue with Iger and Richardson, and the fact that Stan IS CURRENTLY BUILDING A STADIUM IN INGLEWOOD. These are all things that have been reported on and generally accepted. So for those who say the Rams are staying you have a very weak argument.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Look at the bright side Rams fans, when the NFL gives the green light to the Raiders and Chargers and helps to broker a deal with Kroenke in St. Louis, they'll likely make the Chargers and Rams swap divisions giving the Chargers a chance to start a new identity, allowing the Rams to have regional rivalries in KC and Denver, and allowing LA fans the chance to see their Rams once a year when they take on their new division rival Raiders.

Enjoy Raiders/Chargers football, I know I will!

Mike even if Carson happens, Stan becomes a year to year free agent in line to take the next big deal, what your seeing in St Louis with this bad attendance will get worse if that is even possible.
16 mins




Brett ShepherdOh another premature ejaculation person from the stinky louis
1·14 mins




Matt CovingtonMan. Reality is going to hit this guy hard.
1·10 mins




Ernie UlloaAnother fake account.

The only thing the Rams have going for them are those owners who do back them. Also, quite frankly, its going to come down to a legal tussell. If Kroenke lets the league beat him down and not take this to court I would be thoroughly shocked.

I told you, stan is going to lower the boom on dean and the rams will be back in LA. STAN WONT LOSE
2·56 mins

Kroenke will not go down without a fight. He has done so much already. The NFL as a whole has to declare the STL stadiam as viable. The LA commitee does not have that much power. We still have a ways to go.

.I agree. Somehow I think this is some bs to get through the rams home schedule. Watch for sudden positive news on the rams after tomorrow night

.I agree. Somehow I think this is some bs to get through the rams home schedule. Watch for sudden positive news on the rams after tomorrow night
4·51 mins

They are coming screw all this hoopla

Guys...the only reason these comments are being uttered and leaked publicly by certain "committee" members is because they are trying to strong arm Kroenke into giving Spanos a better deal. They are essentially using Spanos to negotiate with Kroenke.

Again, they can't make Stan take any deal on the table in St Louis PERIOD. They also cannot stop him from building the stadium in Inglewood and moving his team into it. They simply can't. Two things they have done though, is 1 ) Piss the living shit out of Stan, and 2 ) given him enough ammo to take both the NFL and certain owners to the cleaners in court should he so be inclined.

Fred is getting caught up in the narrative. Nothing has changed.

Fred has been a hack ever since he started hanging out with Vinny

Inglewood is the favorable site but Spanos is the favorable owner. That has always been the case. It's Spanos vs Kroenke and always has been.
Davis is a non factor.

So,Kreonke will be forced to file antitrust proceedings?

Changing his tune.
So Long Fred Roggin

Im amazed at what people don't understand....you cannot force a team to stay anywhere.

people are referring to Fred's Tweet. It is posted separately.

If I'm right here, only thing Fred is saying is Spanos is still the favored owner in this, not that Carson as site is favored. Therein lies the problem. For Spanos (and Davis) to have to reject Kroenke formally to NFL, Stan's pitch to share Inglewood was taken seriously by NFL. As many have reported, the ideal fit for NFL is Rams/Chargers in Inglewood.

Exactly. THAT is the NFL's best case scenario. Chargers are the most preferred team to move to LA. But Kroenke is favored over Davis. And there lies the problem and politics come into play.

That's how I read it . He's basically saying what he has been saying that Spano's has sentiment vote.

Fred Roggin has been remarkably consistent on this. It's never been Inglewood vs. Carson. It's been a large group of owners with ties to Dean Spanos. The question is whether Dean has enough of them to approve his project. The answer is neither he nor ESK have enough votes. So it'll then. come to negotiations between Dean and ESK. With the Iger/Richardson fiasco, however, ESK now has a BIG trump card to play along with his deep pockets and superior project. No matter how you massage this, the result will still be the same-- Rams get Inglewood and Spanos becomes co-partner under brokered deal.

It will be the Rams and Chargers . After this weekend all three teams will be done with home games . Some type of big headline will come out about it . That's how I see it

I don't even know the Chargers are in question. They'll be the least favored by the fans and companies. Everyone knows who they want and it's the LA Rams!!!

So it sounds like Stan still needs to work with Dean or go to Carson or the NFL will ok the STL proposal.

At this point whatever it takes to get the Rams back!

That he had the whole thing switched when it came to Dean having to work with Stan. It's the other way around. Stan has to work with Dean. Either let him in on the stadium design in Inglewood or go into Carson. If he does one of those 2 things then theNFL will say no to the STL proposal. If he says no then they will say the STL proposal is good enough but that doesn't mean Kroenke will take it. He will move no matter what.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hello fello Rams fans. I was in LA this summer and attended a Sunday night ballgame between the Cardinals and Dodgers and met these fine gentlemen. Being from St. Louis I stopped and had a nice friendly debate with them. They were real good guys and it was a pleasure meeting them. I even gave them permission to post these pictures on your guys page. Question for you guys. I hear the St. Louis spin on the Rams story everyday, and I am curious as to how the feeling is in LA right now? Are you gentlemen more confident, less confident, or have about the same confidence level as you did in early June that the Rams will be returning to LA? Let's please try and keep it classy and friendly as we did in June, I'm not here to start any fights, just looking to hear the other sides perspective.

I remember seeing this pic - awesome.

We are like family members fighting over a will. Definitely connected but geographically different.

Here is what I look at:

Lease/Arbitration: caused divide and animosity between Stan and StL politicians. Also triggered escape clause.

NFL: no secret they've wanted to be in LA

Stan: Done everything by book to move team.

NFL Market Study: showed StL is not healthy market for NFL

Grubman: as NFL person closest to relocation, went on StL Radio last week saying StL does not have viable plan. Cost estimated too low, funding declining, stadium planned is not top-tier. No team is or would be interested.

Those are main key things that have me still under belief that Rams will move.


I think this is when Demoff basically said good bye and sorry to StL. The Market Study I mentioned is explained and Demoff touched upon it during event.

http://www.bizjournals.com/.../rams-exec-on-relocation-no...

I agree with some of your points. The one I would most strongly disagree with is your point of Stan doing everything by the book. You can call the NFL'S bylaws regarding relocation more guidelines if you like and they don't all necessarily have to be met, but regardless Stan very clearly did not meet all of them, and did not do everything "by the book".
23 hrs




Ryan ShipleyLet me ask another question. It's becoming increasingly more obvious that public financing in Sand Diego and Oakland just are not there, and it is in St. Louis. Does the NFL and it's owners want to turn their backs on a city and state that are preparedto build their 2nd stadium in 25 years? If the NFL allows Stan to leave and build his stadium in LA, and leave behind public funds, is that a president the owners want to set? Next time the Titans or Bills need a stadium, and they go to the city or state for finaning, are those cities and states not gonna say "build it yourself, the NFL obviously doesn't need public funding"? I don't know that is a Pandora's box the NFL and it's owners are willing to open.
23 hrs

What I meant by 'By the Book' is that he did work to resolve the stadium issue which lead to arbitration. Goodell commented on that earlier this year when reporter commented on 'Silent Stan'.

Team moves are not a science. Even the guidelines are outdated - still referencing newspapers as primary and only source of public notification. Stan did not try to get out of lease early. I don't believe he has intentionally put a poor product on field. I simply see it as a business man who had a contract breached and that forced his hand to look for options. If StL had stepped up as it has in last 12 months when arbitration happened, no way league would have let them leave. Even players like Faulk have commented negatively on the way the city/state handled the upgrade/stadium situation.

http://m.stltoday.com/.../article_daac5ff2-78aa-581e-a7af...

This is just a personal opinion, but I think Grubman and the NFL both see LA swinging towards Carson, and he came on StL radio to get a point across about excluding the Rams from the entertainment tax that the Cardinals and Blues and exempt from. Changes were made and the Rams would now be exempt.
22 hrs

.Funding update from Kaplan of Sports Business Journal:

http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1so1oss

I think as he was picking apart the funding pieces, he saw the discrepancy of the Rams having to pay it while the other 2 teams were exempt. They had to make Rams exempt.

And now with Peacock admitting additional $100 million is barely a proposal at this point it puts StL further behind in funding, as Grubman stated.
22 hrs




Ryan ShipleyEven so there are light years ahead of San Diego and Oakland, so the NFL is going to punish the city that has done the most, and reward the 2 cities that have done the least? Naturally I don't work for the NFL nor do I own a team, but I just don't know if that's the kind of precident I would set.
22 hrs·Edited




F. Joseph Ambriz Jr.Hear what you are saying. But there would be the precedent set that a city basically broke a lease about 1/2 way into its existence to get a more favorable lease in place. That is something owners would want no part of.
22 hrs




Ryan ShipleyThe Rams chose to opt out of that lease.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis scrambles to get a viable NFL stadium plan in order

The NFL can put together as many committees as they want but if Kroenke wants to go to LA, all he has to do is pack up & go. Al Davis answered that question 35 years ago.

Nfl is a sleeve bag,they know the Rams belong in LA,it's their just public relations that will take the hit! They know they can't do anything to stop Stan K,they want it to appear as if they have done everything by the books and he moved anyway.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Andre Jeanbart - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook

looking more and more bad in st louis.lol

Today in a nutshell: G4 went up $100 million (not free money) AND stadium overruns, estimated at $250 million, were placed on the team's shoulders AND rent when from $700,000 to $1.5 million. So Stan you owe StL: $250 million in team contribution + $350 million loan from G4 + 250 million in stadium overruns = $850 million total AND double rent in a non top tear stadium that you don't own! Helloooooo

Can anyone tell me if the Los Angeles Coliseum really wants the Rams only??? Can anyone confirm if the Rams sign anything with them? Thanks,I live in South Carolina!

In the last week and a half, 2 people have said Rams are talking to the Coliseum...Jay Glazer and Pete Arbogast.
1·23 hrs




Manuel HerreraThey never said Rams only. They have only said they are open only to one team playing there. They have never said what team. And there are no commitments from anyone.

Pat Haden has been talking about it since summer of 2014 (as noted in article), about same time Kroenke was looking at purchasing Inglewood. Hmmmmm.
http://www.latimes.com/.../la-sp-sn-nfl-in-la-coliseum...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Is the release of the movie Concussion the beginning of the end of football as we know it in this country? Find out tonight at 7pm Pacific, 10pm Eastern. Happy holidays, everyone.

Also, during the Ramscentric segment, we will have a panel discussing the shenanigans committed by Jerry Richardson in favor of Dean Spanos that is impacting Stan Kroenke's plans in a major way. That happens after 830pm Pacific.

Diehard Sports Radio  Online Radio by Diehard Sports Radio


----------



## rightwinger

St. Louis reveals revised stadium proposal with added NFL funds


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Final home games coming, possibly, in St. Louis, San Diego, and Oakland

Welcome home 2016 Los Angeles Rams !


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TwitLonger — When you talk too much for Twitter

Per Kaplan 100.000.00 Not guaranteed.

Disney chief's disclosure could complicate Raiders, Chargers stadium bid

Of course, Marc Ganis wants everyone to know that this collusion is no big deal!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

BenFred: Players not immune to Rams relocation anxiety : Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ruiz: Week 15 could be final game in St. Louis for Rams

comedy gold.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Vincent Bonsignore on Twitter

In case you wonder whether NFL owners can approve a deal with StL even though the Rams have said no, consider this from Vinny Bonsignore:


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bob McNair discusses NFL's possible move back to L.A.

Grubman also mention that when you compare the current sweetheart lease to what they are offering now, there is no compelling reason for Stan to accept.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

What a fraud Peacock is!

“The NFL pushed hard to have (Grubman) on the air the day before a vote." Also referring to interview as a sabotage attempt.

Bernie said he received a text the night before in response to a request from him or his staff (Bernie said he didn't recall if he personally requested). Grubman thanked Bernie for invite first thing in interview and said he was sorry that it took a month to find time to join him. Bernie said he understood how busy he had been (i.e. Town Halls and Owners Meetings and injury to collarbone).

Can crap get any thicker in StL?

Aldermen Approve Peacock's Changes, Making Stadium Financing Likely - 101Sports.com

Jose Rubalcava - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook
Hmmm I thought the NFL wanted absolute "certainty" on any stadium plan?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Slay, Reed approve stadium financing; Green opposes : News

For our friends in StL or in general, there is a different committee vote today at 2pm Central. I'd suggest forwarding any concerns/questions to Comptroller Green @stlcomptroller ASAP.

Sam Bradford helping the Rams to LA cause

St Louis is a football town.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Texans owner doesn’t think Rams can get approval to move

I was devestated this morning when watching the morning news, the NFL will contribute 100 Million dollars to help St. Louis build a stadium. Really!!! What a crock!!! Georgia Frantiari (what ever the wiches name was) pockets millions from St. Louis Millionaires to move our Rams to St. Louis, and after years of mediocre support the NFL will attempt to help keep them in bondage there? Shame on you NFL. The Rams belong in Los Angeles.

Back off the ledge. It's a farce.

The $100 million from the NFL is not a gift, not a donation, not a contribution. They are increasing the NFL G4 loan from $200 million to $300. They are doing it for the Raiders too. That extra $100 will have to be paid back by Stan Kroenke. All this does is increase the portion Kroenke has to pay. Eric Grumman has all ready stated this is a bad proposal from STL and is not acceptable to the NFL or Kroenke.#LARamsJanuary2016


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This will be an epic fail...

Buzz: NFL LA Committee Devoted to Keeping Rams in STL

Jason Cole and Bleacher Report strike again.

"I fear all we have done is awaken a sleeping giant and fill him with a terrible resolve." -Admiral Yamamoto, after the Japanese attack on Pearl Harbor. I think the NFL owners are going to find out what he meant.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL: Thursday game against Bucs could be Rams' last in St. Louis

Did you listen to Eric Grumman on the STL radio last week say that the STL proposal will not be acceptable to the NFL and not acceptable to Stan Kroenke? Two differences from last week and this week. #1 Kroenke has to pay for any over runs. That couldbe up to $300 million. #2 is the NFL is increasing the G4 loan from $200 million to $300 million. So that makes the proposal even worse because Kroenke has to pay back $100 million more now! Just because the stadium funding gets approved on Friday, that means NOTHING. Especially when the NFL says it is a poor proposal. Poor proposals go in the trash. Not get signed.#LARamsJanuary2016

Carson is not viable, only that shit Come Jason Cole sees it viable.

The plan is not "attractive". Stan will still have to pay $550 million out of his pocket with no ownership stake, he will still not have a piece of the profits, and he will still be in a horrible market where the Rams are hated and referred to as "thugs" and the games are boycotted. Not to mention the fact that if the Rams are forced to stay then the new stadium will never be built and players from opposing teams will continue to be injured in the EJD because the city doesn't care about its upkeep.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hochman: Kroenke is down, but not out : Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL owner cancels meeting with Faulconer after making controversial comments about San Diego


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Possible move of St. Louis Rams to Los Angeles has players on high alert


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Regardless of what the the StL cheerleaders and their media allies say, nothing has changed. Bob McNair was long considered a Spanos guy, and the Carson project is still short of the 24 votes needed to win
Vinny provides a great perspective on this-

Stan gets Inglewood, makes co-ownership concessions to Spanos, and Raiders get as much as $500 million to help them build new stadium in Oakland.

The biggest development is that the NFL wants to help the raiders stay. That being said, Carson is a two team concept. Looks like rams and chargers together in Inglewood or believe it or not Carson. Anything is possible when it comes to the NFL.

The Rams are going to LA - it is as good as done! Quit the denial and accept it! St Louis is a toilet - and this is coming from someone who can't stand LA.

The Rams are going to LA - it is as good as done! Quit the denial and accept it! St Louis is a toilet - and this is coming from someone who can't stand LA.

Patrick Robles - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook

McNair talks about certainty in San Diego, but there is all sorts of certainty lacking in St Louis that he chooses to ignore! The Riverfront Stadium will not be financed because the Missouri Legislature has vowed not to pay any bonds sold. Does he think that the money fairies are just going to magically pay for that Mississippi Mishap?!?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

For our friends in StL, here is your term of the day:

"Return on Investment"

As everyone, including VP Grubman, is telling StL to remove the emotion from the equation, the new lease does not make financial sense.

Karraker went on with the Peacock fib (that has been exposed already) that the NFL has committed $300 million to project.

This was one of the longest pieces of coverage on‪#‎NFL2LA‬ESPN has done. After looking at Raiders and Charger situations, the conclusion was it is most likely to see Rams and Chargers in LA.

F. Joseph Ambriz Jr. | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Tonight will be the final home game ever  for the Rams  in St Louis baby.

I called this a year and a half ago that it would be the Chargers and Raiders in LA since the NFL is pushing for two teams. this is the lastest article of countless others that have come out that have said it will the Rams and Chargers.
The final games in St. Louis and San Diego could be here

Also listen to this video here in this link below.
F. Joseph Ambriz Jr. | Facebook


----------



## Preacher

9/11 inside job said:


> Tonight will be the final home game ever  for the Rams  in St Louis baby.
> 
> I called this a year and a half ago that it would be the Chargers and Raiders in LA since the NFL is pushing for two teams. this is the lastest article of countless others that have come out that have said it will the Rams and Chargers.
> The final games in St. Louis and San Diego could be here
> 
> Also listen to this video here in this link below.
> F. Joseph Ambriz Jr. | Facebook


Might just have to watch the game tonight. I do wonder will a new team come to St Louis? Is it the RAMS organization the city doesn't like? I mean St Louis is big enough to handle a team....if its St Louis and San Diego moving to LA what happens to Oakland? PERSONALLY I like the Raiders in Oakland.


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Yeah, I just watched this game and they were showing banner after banner of fans wanting to keep the Rams in St. Louis.

I have a feeling they'll move to LA very soon now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Odium said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight will be the final home game ever  for the Rams  in St Louis baby.
> 
> I called this a year and a half ago that it would be the Chargers and Raiders in LA since the NFL is pushing for two teams. this is the lastest article of countless others that have come out that have said it will the Rams and Chargers.
> The final games in St. Louis and San Diego could be here
> 
> Also listen to this video here in this link below.
> F. Joseph Ambriz Jr. | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> Might just have to watch the game tonight. I do wonder will a new team come to St Louis? Is it the RAMS organization the city doesn't like? I mean St Louis is big enough to handle a team....if its St Louis and San Diego moving to LA what happens to Oakland? PERSONALLY I like the Raiders in Oakland.
Click to expand...


I kinda doubt that St Louis will ever have a football team again.media people have speculated that Mark Davis would move the Raiders there which shows they havent done their homework because Davis hasnt even talked to the city of st louis and said that st louis doesnt work for him as an NFL city same as kroneke did. st louis is a baseball town,they dont care about football at all.

By the numbers of tickets distributed they announce,you would think st louis is doing well with crowd support because the tickets distributed are around 55,000 in a stadium that seats around 65,000 or so. But st louis beat writer jim thomas has estimated the actual fans who actually ATTEND games is not more than around 25,000 or so.lol

I have a hunch that the Raiders WILL stay in oakland because of the three owners,kroneke,spanos,and davis only Davis has come out and said he wants to stay.

No its not the Rams organization the city doesnt like,its just that the city did not honor the terms of the lease agreement the rams signed 20 years ago when they moved there,the city was required to keep the stadium among the top third tier of all stadiums and they neglected to fulfill their end of the bargain and the rams did everything that was aksed of them in their agreement and lived up to the terms of the lease therefor Kroneke can legally move them.

Kroneke stands to triple the value of his franchise with the move to LA so he will be even richer with the move.He is making a good business decision.he isnt doing it to right a wrong,he is just doing it since he stands to profit from it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

UnAmericanYOU said:


> Yeah, I just watched this game and they were showing banner after banner of fans wanting to keep the Rams in St. Louis.
> 
> I have a feeling they'll move to LA very soon now.



yep its a done deal.The Rams are 100% certain.The Chargers are 50/50.

I wish it would be just the Rams and only the Rams because the Rams belong in LA,chargers belong in san diego and the Raiders belong in Oakland.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CremeBrulee said:


> What cities will the owners use to leverage communities for new stadiums if they do move back?
> 
> 
> Edit:
> San Antonio
> London
> ?



you nailed it.Yeah some people initially did not believe me in the beginning when I said the rams would come back to LA saying that LA is more valuable to the NFL without a team than with one because other teams have used LA as leverage to get a new stadium over the years. 

But so what,once the Rams move back to LA next year,the NFL will just use cities like San Antonio or London for leverage for new stadiums for their cities. for years the vikings said they were going to move away to san antonio matter of fact.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

L.A. stadium solution has never been closer, yet NFL owners are miles apart

I like this guys thinking.

don't think it is over quite yet. Only one stadium in the LA area has committed to hosting an NFL team while they build a new stadium, and that's the Coliseum... and they said they will only host one team. So whether or not the NFL votes in favor ofInglewood, I believe Stan Kroenke will take another decisive step (like he did when he announced the Inglewood plan), and move to LA regardless of what the other NFL owners want. He will make a deal to play in the Coliseum, and that will leave the Raiders and Chargers in a precarious position: Go back to the negotiating table with their current cities, or take a stab at moving to another city that is willing and ready to host them, such as St. Louis or San Antonio.

In the end, the Raiders will come to an agreement with Oakland, because the Raiders don't want to move, and Spanos will be forced back to the table with SD. He'll complain about it, maybe throw around some lawsuits, but in the end, a deal will get done in SD.

interesting.

When the Chargers lost the Super Bowl in '95, they were welcomed back by 100k fans.. They had a parade in the middle of the city.. Yes, the had lost, but the city celebrated the team they love(d). They literally threw a bigger parade than San Francisco had thrown for their world champions. That's how much these fans love their teams.

Now, if you live outside of San Diego, you won't understand the hurt and frustration (unless you have close friends or family here). Us San Diegans are taught that this is America's Finest City and that we are the gold of the golden state.

We are bad, honestly, we are horrible. When teams in other cities are bad, the seats are empty. When the Chargers are bad, opponents fans fill it. And that's just the sad truth. That's the consequence of living in once again, America's Finest City. No offense to my other admins, and the wonderful members of the page who live in LA, but us San Diegan's have been raised to know LA as Smell-A, the rival city..

So when our team threatens to leave, and has one foot out the door, it hurts. It truly does.

I remember the LT days. Powder blue mania in the stands. Qualcomm was known as one of the loudest stadiums. I have been there for the playoff losses and I am a season ticket member during this potential 3-13 season. Yet I'm proud to be a fan of this team.

To me, and to a lot of us, this is more than a team. This is a lifestyle, this is US.

One last game? So be it.
My hometown team is my team.

I love San Diego.

Chargers fan brings message to his home state and Jim Irsay

Save Our Bolts - Photos from Save Our Bolts's post | Facebook


----------



## Preacher

I hope the rams go back to the white and blue uniforms/helmets with their move!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

@davidhunn: "Goodell's letter on Thursday took Peacock to task for including that money ($100 million extra) in the city's financing package... “Although you acknowledged this publicly following the conference call, it does not appear that this information has been shared with the aldermen and the proposal before them does not reflect what was conveyed to you on Tuesday...”'"

Goodell: $300 million for St. Louis stadium 'fundamentally inconsistent' with NFL policy : News


----------



## Preacher

9/11 inside job said:


> this isnt proof positive they will be back in LA next year" im saving the best for the last." but this has been well known starting back in 2012 two years ago that after this season they will leave saint louis for LA and since saint louis has not even come close to giving them the stadium they want and stan isnt even returning phone calls from them,the writing is all over the wall they are leaving after this year. they are getting scared in saint louis,they are in denial mode about it there the few that support them there and it is VERY few,that place is always half empty all the time with much more fans from the opposing team at their games then rams fans. that all changes with the return to LA where they have  HUGE following,they have no following there at all.


So what you think he could possibly want with the land other than moving the Rams back there? Could he be wanting to make a new team there? I was convinced he was moving them until I learned he owns property and land around the world. It shocks me that St Louis won't keep their end of the deal up to keep that much money rolling in to the city....oh well.Big loss for them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

.@LATimesFarmer: "But it was Kroenke who got all this activity started in L.A. and the home markets, when he announced his Inglewood plan last January. He was the bold one who took the risk, tipping the first rock that became a landslide. For that reason — and the millions of dollars he's spent so far — he's not going to walk away without a fight."

L.A. stadium solution has never been closer, yet NFL owners are miles apart


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Odium said:


> I hope the rams go back to the white and blue uniforms/helmets with their move!



well good news.you will get your wish PARTLY.Here is a compromise i think you will be pleased with and enjoy.

The Rams when they come back are going back to  playing in their yellow and blue ones,the colors they wore in the superbowl against the steelers.thank god.If they had kept those ugly looking rags they where now in st louis,they might as well have just stayed in st louis for all i care because that was why i became a Rams fan in the first place was i loved their uniform colors,they were easily bar far,the coolest looking uniforns in all of NFL,no contest.the old chargers ones when they wore the yellow pants were really nice as well but it was the Rams one that i loved the most. had they worn those ugly looking colors they wear now i never would have become a rams fan in the first place.


they will have the yellow and blue ones from the 70's and 80's however,you will get your wish and get to see them where their throwback blue and whites at times on throwback day so you will get your wish kinda.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Odium said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this isnt proof positive they will be back in LA next year" im saving the best for the last." but this has been well known starting back in 2012 two years ago that after this season they will leave saint louis for LA and since saint louis has not even come close to giving them the stadium they want and stan isnt even returning phone calls from them,the writing is all over the wall they are leaving after this year. they are getting scared in saint louis,they are in denial mode about it there the few that support them there and it is VERY few,that place is always half empty all the time with much more fans from the opposing team at their games then rams fans. that all changes with the return to LA where they have  HUGE following,they have no following there at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what you think he could possibly want with the land other than moving the Rams back there? Could he be wanting to make a new team there? I was convinced he was moving them until I learned he owns property and land around the world. It shocks me that St Louis won't keep their end of the deal up to keep that much money rolling in to the city....oh well.Big loss for them.
Click to expand...


well the city is bankrupt so that is why they did not live up to their end of the deal,they are millions in debt trying to pay off the Current stadium so that is why it is a joke they are even talking about trying to build a NEW one.

i can see why you would be skeptical knowing that if you did not know what I knew back then.see the reason I knew back then the land purchase wasnt just for leverage for a new stadium in st louis like a few speculated back then was because of the fact that he stands to triple the value of his team by moving to LA which makes him three times richer than he currently is. He did not get to be rich by being stupid.Stans no dummy.I pointed that out to people back then but they blatantly ignored that fact.

here is how st louis screwed up and dropped the ball.

F. Joseph Ambriz Jr.'s Photos - F. Joseph Ambriz Jr. | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Roger Goodell steps in to stop the NFL LA Opportunity Committee's shenanigans...‪#‎LastRamsGameinStLEver‬‪#‎LARams2016‬

on't get wrapped up in any of the chaos.... It's being stirred up by the NFL to negotiate the best possible outcome. Rams are the ONLY team that has a stadium ready to be constructed.... Carson is at least 3-5 years away from getting the green light to build (if at all). Rams have a built in fan base.... Rams are the only sure bet to be in LA next season
1·19 hrs·Edited





Ernie UlloaThe LA committee was going to offer beyond the maximum allowed amount of aid for a g4 loan and the Goodell was having none of it.

Goodell: $300 million for St. Louis stadium 'fundamentally inconsistent' with NFL policy : News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

L.A. stadium solution has never been closer, yet NFL owners are miles apart as an LA RAM fan,i know what to do.

He has secret inside information. The NFL only talks to Fred on the sly. He is without question the most connected guy in football. Stay tuned, you have to wait for his special secret info to be revealed.
18 hrs·Edited




Bob TapiaHey Dudak, Fred is good friends with Inglewood Mayor Butts. If you do not think that Mayor Butts is being briefed by the Rams on what is going on behind the scenes, then continue to keep your head in the sand.

The STL stadium financing will pass tomorrow. But like Grumman said, it is not a viable proposal. So my guess is that the NFL is going to reject the plan BEFORE it is even presented to Kroenke. And that will happen before the owners meetings.
1·18 hrs

It sounds like Goodell is pissed that Peacock lied to the alderman


----------



## Preacher

9/11 inside job said:


> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this isnt proof positive they will be back in LA next year" im saving the best for the last." but this has been well known starting back in 2012 two years ago that after this season they will leave saint louis for LA and since saint louis has not even come close to giving them the stadium they want and stan isnt even returning phone calls from them,the writing is all over the wall they are leaving after this year. they are getting scared in saint louis,they are in denial mode about it there the few that support them there and it is VERY few,that place is always half empty all the time with much more fans from the opposing team at their games then rams fans. that all changes with the return to LA where they have  HUGE following,they have no following there at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what you think he could possibly want with the land other than moving the Rams back there? Could he be wanting to make a new team there? I was convinced he was moving them until I learned he owns property and land around the world. It shocks me that St Louis won't keep their end of the deal up to keep that much money rolling in to the city....oh well.Big loss for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well the city is bankrupt so that is why they did not live up to their end of the deal,they are millions in debt trying to pay off the Current stadium so that is why it is a joke they are even talking about trying to build a NEW one.
> 
> i can see why you would be skeptical knowing that if you did not know what I knew back then.see the reason I knew back then the land purchase wasnt just for leverage for a new stadium in st louis like a few speculated back then was because of the fact that he stands to triple the value of his team by moving to LA which makes him three times richer than he currently is. He did not get to be rich by being stupid.Stans no dummy.I pointed that out to people back then but they blatantly ignored that fact.
> 
> here is how st louis screwed up and dropped the ball.
> 
> F. Joseph Ambriz Jr.'s Photos - F. Joseph Ambriz Jr. | Facebook
Click to expand...

So will St Louis be better off financially with the Rams gone or no? Its a hard call to make money the Rams would need to put fans in the stands especially if the city poney's up the dough to fix the stadium.....Guess the city doesn't see it happening. Well season is almost over...guess we will hear something sooner than later! Also if the Rams DO move would it be 2016 season or after? Stadiums take a long time to build...


----------



## Preacher

9/11 inside job said:


> L.A. stadium solution has never been closer, yet NFL owners are miles apart as an LA RAM fan,i know what to do.


Read the article. What will happen if the owners pick the Rams plan and not the Raiders/Chargers plan? It says the city of San Diego and the Chargers are "divorced" as in no deal is gonna happen.


----------



## Preacher

Even though NFL Executive Vice President Eric Grubman said in a recent radio interview that none of the three home markets has come up with an attractive stadium deal, St. Louis has done the most to keep its team. The Rams potentially would be walking away from a significant amount of public money, and the NFL is not in the habit of doing that.


Hmmmmm. I dunno 9/11 Rams might stay...BUT ya think their owner could sell the land to the chargers or raiders!? He is a businessman


----------



## LA RAM FAN

done deal Rams in LA.


TIME TO START PLAYING THE BLUES IN ST LOUIS.



Did anyone notice that the announcer just said this is the final two minutes at the Edward Jones Dome?


----------



## Preacher

Jesus reading the article makes you think an entirely NEW team will come to LA. Charges-no fan support base,Rams-city wants to keep the and is trying,teams are not known for walking away from money,Raiders-don't really want to leave but city isn't trying to keep them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Odium said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. stadium solution has never been closer, yet NFL owners are miles apart as an LA RAM fan,i know what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the article. What will happen if the owners pick the Rams plan and not the Raiders/Chargers plan? It says the city of San Diego and the Chargers are "divorced" as in no deal is gonna happen.
Click to expand...




Odium said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Odium said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this isnt proof positive they will be back in LA next year" im saving the best for the last." but this has been well known starting back in 2012 two years ago that after this season they will leave saint louis for LA and since saint louis has not even come close to giving them the stadium they want and stan isnt even returning phone calls from them,the writing is all over the wall they are leaving after this year. they are getting scared in saint louis,they are in denial mode about it there the few that support them there and it is VERY few,that place is always half empty all the time with much more fans from the opposing team at their games then rams fans. that all changes with the return to LA where they have  HUGE following,they have no following there at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what you think he could possibly want with the land other than moving the Rams back there? Could he be wanting to make a new team there? I was convinced he was moving them until I learned he owns property and land around the world. It shocks me that St Louis won't keep their end of the deal up to keep that much money rolling in to the city....oh well.Big loss for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well the city is bankrupt so that is why they did not live up to their end of the deal,they are millions in debt trying to pay off the Current stadium so that is why it is a joke they are even talking about trying to build a NEW one.
> 
> i can see why you would be skeptical knowing that if you did not know what I knew back then.see the reason I knew back then the land purchase wasnt just for leverage for a new stadium in st louis like a few speculated back then was because of the fact that he stands to triple the value of his team by moving to LA which makes him three times richer than he currently is. He did not get to be rich by being stupid.Stans no dummy.I pointed that out to people back then but they blatantly ignored that fact.
> 
> here is how st louis screwed up and dropped the ball.
> 
> F. Joseph Ambriz Jr.'s Photos - F. Joseph Ambriz Jr. | Facebook
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So will St Louis be better off financially with the Rams gone or no? Its a hard call to make money the Rams would need to put fans in the stands especially if the city poney's up the dough to fix the stadium.....Guess the city doesn't see it happening. Well season is almost over...guess we will hear something sooner than later! Also if the Rams DO move would it be 2016 season or after? Stadiums take a long time to build...
Click to expand...


Its a done deal for 2016 for the Rams.USC has told the NFL they will allow one team to use their facility for a couple years while they are building the stadium in inglewood same as the university of minnesota is allowing the vikings to play in their facility for a couple years till the new stadium is ready next season.same thing.

and no st louis wont be better off financially with the rams gone but they wont incur more debt though by trying to build a new stadium.so in that way they are better off with them gone.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this guy nailed it and hit the nail right on the button WHY the Rams will be in LA in 2016.

This entire process is a dog and pony show. The whole thing has already been settled behind closed doors. The only thing on the table is what can the NFL do to help both the Raiders and Chargers gain leverage in their home markets.

The Carson site is a toxic waste dump for God's sake. Do you really think they would build a stadium on a site that could potentially have lethal toxic substances in the soil and expose hundreds of thousands of people each year? Even if they cleanthe site the site it's not a 100% sure thing that all the toxic residue is cleared out. The half life of the toxic chemicals is not known and no one knows for sure how deep in the soil the toxic material may have penetrated.

The NFL relocation rules are "guidlines" not set in stone which can be changed anytime per VP Eric Grumman. The NFL will never allow division rivals share a home stadium and they will not move the Chargers or Raiders to the NFC. The only logical move is the Rams because they are already in the NFC West.

Stan will never invest upwards of $400 - $500 million of his own money on a stadium he wouldnt even own. Plus he would have to voluntarily give up $150 million in naming right revenue (Peacock uses this money for construction costs) the NFL considers a team asset. Stan has the best lease agreement in all of sports where he pays only $200,000 a year in rent, gets all game day concession and parking revenue and has nine one year options left. The proposed new St. Louis stadium will require a significant rent increase for any tennant per Dave Peacock which he has admitted is about four times the going NFL lease rate. Why on earth would Stan give up the sweetheart terms he covets for a new stadium where he would have to invest millions of dollars with no return on investment, have to pay four times the going rate for rent, give up naming right revenue and have absolutely no ownership interest in the facility? It's pure madness that will never happen except in Nixon and Peacocks fantasy fairytale playground.

The only possible outcome is Kroenke moves the Rams back home to L.A. with the possibility of the Chargers joining them. The Raiders just don't have the financial might to pull off a move. When all is said and done there will be at least one team in Los Angeles in 2016 and it will be the Rams. The NFL cannot afford to kick the can down the road any longer or they will piss off and alienate too many fans if they do.

The league also doesn't have the stomach to face another Antitrust lawsuit. The league has a sweetheart deal where they pay no federal income taxes. If they so much as raise a fuss and have an Antitrust action levied on them then they can kiss that tax free ride goodbye. The league has no interest in playing with fire. The NFL is all talk and no bite. The Rams are returning to their rightful home in Los Angeles for the 2016 season.

amen to that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

facts show Inglewood is miles ahead of carson.lol

Curbed Cup Round 1: Carson (7) vs. Inglewood (10)


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Aldermen set to vote on stadium; how much money will the NFL offer?

Like the newscaster says-tonight might have been the last home game ever in st louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

to no surprise as always,Rams are the clear favorite who LA WANTs BACK.
NFL: Vote Now! Which Football Team Should Move to Los Angeles?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> to no surprise as always,Rams are the clear favorite who LA WANTs BACK.
> NFL: Vote Now! Which Football Team Should Move to Los Angeles?



the LA times did a poll last summer on who they would want back the most between the Rams,Raiders,and chargers and the results were Rams coming in first with 60% of the votes,Raiders second with 35% and Chargers with 5%. plus ESPN did a vote among NFL fans around the country and same with the LA times poll,Rams came in first as the heavy favorite of the three.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

from the days the chargers packed the stadium.

Save Our Bolts - Photos from Save Our Bolts's post | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Heard Fred Roggin on his show today right before he signed off and starting his vacation that something big should be announced prior to the NFL owners vote in January but he was sworn to secrecy. He will tell us about it when he comes back after his break. I strongly feel my LA Rams are coming back but that fucking Spanos asshole is doing his best to stop him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Goodell: $300 million for St. Louis stadium 'fundamentally inconsistent' with NFL policy : News

looking bad for st louis.lol

Goodell tells Missouri governor there’s no new $100 million


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Looks like a bunch of empty seats.lol

Did anyone notice that the announcer just said this is the final two minutes at the Edward Jones Dome?

David Solomon on Twitter


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis politicians make a nine-figure power play

“Under the terms of the lease that the Rams signed, the Edward Jones Dome is required to be ranked in the top tier of NFL stadiums through the 2015 season. If it is not, the Rams are free to break the lease and either relocate without penalty or continue to lease the Dome on a year-to-year basis”

It doesn’t matter if the NFL is a monopoly. If you are unwilling to spend tax-payer dollars on a stadium, you don’t have to. The NFL cannot make you. What you seem to confuse with that fact is that you are entitled to a team. You are not. It’s called “cost of doing business” which, combined with “what the traffic will bear” determines what the buyer pays the seller. The short description for that is “capitalism”. Live without a team and invest your tax money somewhere else…nobody’s forcing you.

You may not be talking about Kroenke, but this story is specifically about Kroenke, the Rams and St Louis (more specifically, its politicians). When you make general statements about greedy billionaires in it, you imply that you are included Kroenke among them. I don’t know if the guy is good or evil, but he’s certainly doing a more stand-up deal trying to move his team than what is being portrayed. If I had to pick a bad guy in all this, it would be St Louis, which appears to be lying to its populace while trying to guilt an owner into staying in a crappy stadium.

This is all the fault of the leaders of the city of St Louis and the CVC. Originally, the Rams and the CVC agreed to arbitration over the lease, the Rams won there. It was said to cost 700 million to make the EJD in the top 25% of stadiums. The CVC refused to spend that money which breached the contract and caused the Rams to go to a year to year lease. The Rams have never asked the City of St Louis for anything after that. Kroenke made his play for LA at that time, and St Louis started crying foul. The NFL may be stringing them along for the future, but unless the public contribution in St Louis is greater than 700 million the Rams are gone. And St Louis has no one but themselves to blame because they sold their souls to the devil 20 years ago to get the NFL back.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy gold.lol

http://bloximages.newyork1.vip.town...010d3/56734360b744d.pdf.pdf?mobile_touch=true


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yeah baby.

Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... - Azor López Duran | Facebook

All the Reasons the Chargers, Raiders, and Rams Might NOT Move to Los Angeles


----------



## LA RAM FAN

st louis radio ADMITTING its over.that the Rams are going back to LA.

NFL Gives Middle Finger To St. Louis | KTRS | St Louis News and Talk Radio | The Big 550 AM


this st louis sportswriter is accepting reality the Rams are gone as well.
St. Louis' New NFL Stadium Falls into $112 Million Hole...And No One in the Media Seems to Wonder Why

But my own guess is that won’t be necessary. I’m thinking (not hoping) that on January 13, Goodell will be announcing that Kroenke will be joined by San Diego Chargers owner Dean Spanos in Kroenke’s proposed $1.8 billion stadium in Inglewood.

That, of course, is not certain. But this much is: It didn’t help St. Louis this week when it appeared to lose $112 million in ground on a financing proposal that NFL officials already considered shaky.

And I’m afraid it’s just one more step to the inevitable conclusion of NFL football in St. Louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

love how they come out and admit st louis STILL has major hurdles to clear.lol

Aldermen pass funding for new NFL stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis approves financing package for new football stadium : News

Doesn't even concern me. Not one bit. Whatever STL comes up will not be good enough.

Dont forget the MO legislation lawsuits!!

Too many issues , too lil time !! NoW get the F@#koutta the Way.......THE LA RAMS TRAIN IS LEAVING ST

Grubman already shit on this plan. St. Louis wiped the shit off of it, but the stain is still there.

If Kroenke really wanted to stay is St. Louis, he would be building his own stadium that he would own. He is willing to split LA 50/50 with Spanos and still make a huge profit. No way he stays.

It means the deal is DEAD. 75% of the state legislature has already stated they will NOT fun any bonds period without a vote from the citizens or legislature. Turn out the light, the party's over.

Let's just look at the things we know:

1) The stadium financials in StL actually got WORSE, not better, since Grubman blasted them on Bernie's show a week or so back.

2) There is a stadium sized hole being dug in Inglewood, right next to the Forum. As of 12/17/15 at around 4 PM, the only structure still remaining on the 298 acre lot at Hollywood Park is the Casino, which is in the process of being relocated. All other rubble is cleared.

3) Carson stinks...literally...there is a noticible stench emenating from the land, and no real activity to be seen. This site was also visited on 12/17/15 by yours truly.

4) The NFL, should it vote to do so, CANNOT stop Stan Kroenke from exercising his right as a business owner to relocate his business to the city of his choosing. To abridge that right would be a prima facie antitrust violation, and against U.S. Federal Statute. Damages on a case of this sort are "treble damages," which indicate that awards are tripled.

5) Bylaws-Schmylaws


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Youtube : Goodell slaps St. Louis' stadium funding plan across the face : News

This is for all of you from St. Louis coming here to gloat about the BOA passage of the stadium funding. It isn't happening. This from Rob Schaaf (Member of the Missouri House of Representatives)

Rob Schaaf Retweeted
Ryan Silvey @RyanSilvey Dec 9

72% of the‪#‎moleg‬is now on record opposing Jay Nixon's‪#‎FieldOfSchemes‬No State $$ will be appropriated to RSA w/out a vote. Buyer beware.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis Comptroller Says Stadium Plan is Fiscally Irresponsible


----------



## LA RAM FAN

What Roger Goodell's "Letter" Really Means - 101Sports.com


Hey Barnie , I could only read down a few paragraphs before I knew that this article is just another one of your whining episodes that frankly I believed your therapy and counselling would had resulted in some kind of realization that the demons in your mind aren't Stan Kroenke , Kevin Demoff , Roger Goodell or Eric Grubman but instead is your deep instilled hatred embedded inside of you that you just can't let go .

" ... About that extra $100 million from the NFL to the St. Louis project? Not so fast, Goodell warned. The NFL guarantees nothing.
On the surface, it seemed harsh. Ominous. Another smackdown from a league that doesn’t hesitate to bully anyone to get what it wants. But was this some horrible development that will bring down STL’s plans for a new football house?... "

Barnie , Barnie , Barnie ... Why don't you , in your expert sports reporting and analysis just give Missouri Senator Schaaf a ring and i'm sure he'll explain it all to you . The Missouri State Legislature is your true demon that you are continuing to reject because they are the final say in deciding the fate of your new stadium financing plan that is so flawed that the NFL doesn't want anything to do with it .


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Regardless of which members of the committee made the $100 million non-commitment, the committee is giving Rams owner Stan Kroenke plenty of ammunition for pushing back against the final recommendation of the committee — either in the meeting room or, eventually, in a courtroom.

Two L.A. Committee members suggested extra $100 million for St. Louis stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Regardless of which members of the committee made the $100 million non-commitment, the committee is giving Rams owner Stan Kroenke plenty of ammunition for pushing back against the final recommendation of the committee — either in the meeting room or, eventually, in a courtroom.

Two L.A. Committee members suggested extra $100 million for St. Louis stadium

As if Kroenke needed any more fuel behind his imminent lawsuit against the NFL.


Kroenke has already plunked down several million towards moving the Rams to LA. His commitment is clear. Apparently so is the commitment of his opposition.

If it’s true that several (more than two) members of the LA relocation committee are opposed to moving the Rams then it’s probably more personal than business.

So the first question is what did Kroenke do/say that ruffled so many feathers? The second question is Kroenke willing to back down? If no, will he take the league to court? (Newsflash … he’ll win if he does).

I’ll say it again: Despite all their sabre rattleing the NFL is POWERLESS at preventing teams from moving to open markets. They can vote however they want but at the end of the day Stan Kroenke will rape them in anti-trust court if they try to block him from moving. He’ll not only get to move to LA and pay no relocation fees, the NFL will end up paying him to move there exactly as they did Al Davis.
I so hope knoenke announces that he’s moving his team to LA regardless of the league’s wishes and that, furthermore, he will not pay a dime to the league in relocation fees. I can’t think of a group more deserving of a slap in the face and a fight they can’t win than goddell, Mara/tisch, johnson, irsay, biscotti, Rooney , Richardson, and McNair.

I would like to know how the NFL thinks the Raiders-Chargers partnership would be more successful than the Rams in returning to LA.

First, there is no plan for an interim venue aside from the Coliseum as of next season, and because of USC and scheduling complexities only one team would be suitable to play in LA for the next couple of seasons while the new stadium is built in either case. I suspect if nothing is set in stone within the next couple of months, things may be already too late for the 2016 season.

Second, is the Carson stadium plan as concrete as the plan in Inglewood? Whereas Inglewood may have the FAA to deal with at the moment, the project is shovel-ready. Carson on the other hand is a bunch of hearsay regarding finances, EIRs, site cleanups and anything conclusive from either the Chargers or Raiders.

Third, have the NFL owners considered which division realignment plan to proceed with if they somehow greenlight the Raiders-Chargers in Carson? Right now none of which makes sense and breaking a division that has existed since the AFL’s beginning is already a tough pill to swallow.

The reason why only moving the Rams to LA would make sense is that there are no contingency plans required except for an interim stadium, and I’m certain USC would work with the Rams as opposed to anyone else.

And just in case nobody bothered to look at Google Maps, St. Louis is geographically closer to Indianapolis, Nashville, and Houston as opposed to Seattle, Phoenix, and San Francisco, or even Jacksonville for that Matter.

I would like to know how the NFL thinks the Raiders-Chargers partnership would be more successful than the Rams in returning to LA.

First, there is no plan for an interim venue aside from the Coliseum as of next season, and because of USC and scheduling complexities only one team would be suitable to play in LA for the next couple of seasons while the new stadium is built in either case. I suspect if nothing is set in stone within the next couple of months, things may be already too late for the 2016 season.

Second, is the Carson stadium plan as concrete as the plan in Inglewood? Whereas Inglewood may have the FAA to deal with at the moment, the project is shovel-ready. Carson on the other hand is a bunch of hearsay regarding finances, EIRs, site cleanups and anything conclusive from either the Chargers or Raiders.

Third, have the NFL owners considered which division realignment plan to proceed with if they somehow greenlight the Raiders-Chargers in Carson? Right now none of which makes sense and breaking a division that has existed since the AFL’s beginning is already a tough pill to swallow.

The reason why only moving the Rams to LA would make sense is that there are no contingency plans required except for an interim stadium, and I’m certain USC would work with the Rams as opposed to anyone else.

And just in case nobody bothered to look at Google Maps, St. Louis is geographically closer to Indianapolis, Nashville, and Houston as opposed to Seattle, Phoenix, and San Francisco, or even Jacksonville for that Matter.

Mike Johnson, you are too stupid to realize the committee is screwing st louis with what they are doing. This is what they call collusion and if you think stan is going to take this'...you are absolutely stupid.

Truth hurts Mike Johnson, what truth have you said? You think you know it all but you fail to read the whole story. 150 million, not enough, payment on bonds, nope legislation already said not happening and Kronkie isn't paying a dime towards StL stadium.

the 6 member committee has no power only suggestions to the remainder

Now that would never happen way can't people realize that the rams are the only team that will work in Los Angeles not just any team they have the history and built in fan base and what a homecoming it will be the nfl says it wants to get it right that's the way

First of all I live in st . Louis . But it seems to me the only team that will make a big splash in la are the rams. They were there almost fifty years. I was glad to have the opportunity to spend the last twenty years watching them and they brought this city a nfl championship and played in two superbowls, they left us with good memories.

No I won't remain a rams fan, I wasn't one until they came here and if they should leave I won't remain one. I was a diehard big red fan but when they moved I stopped rooting for them as well.

I became a chiefs fan when the cards left and they were already my team before the rams got here. I would have to lose the rams, but if we do I would rather see them go to los angeles rather than anywhere else. I hope this doesn't drag out another year, two years has been long enough. If they are leaving I would just as soon it be now, thanks for the memories.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KFVS : Lt. Gov. Kinder calls for more football stadium details

You have to ask if the majority of the NFL owners are business men or boy’s club members. If they are business men, then you will see Kroenke move his franchise to LA, where he will use his own money to buy a stadium and the owners will not have to kick in money to keep the team in St.Louis. As for Spanos and his Chargers, he will need to decide whether he can co-exist with Kroenke and the Rams in LA, work with the City of San Diego and the NFL on building a new facility there, move the franchise to another city (St. Louis, San Antonio??), or sell the team to new owners.

If they are boys club members, then they help out their buddy Spanos with a team in LA. Of course this is a terrible business decision, since the LA fans don’t support the Chargers, Spanos cannot front a stadium on his own (NFL will have to kick in $$ or allow the Raiders to join in the move to LA, which would be disastrous for many reasons), Kroenke won’t be happy, plus the NFL will have to kick in money for the St. Louis stadium.

My guess is that we will see the LA Rams and the San Diego Chargers playing in the NFL in 2016.

Kroenke doesn’t care what St. Louis is offering. He bought land in LA and is willing to spend his own money to build the stadium. Between the land, the 500 million dollar relocation fee, and the 1 billion plus for the That has to be close to 2 billion dollars. This isn’t the usual power play from an owner to squeeze more money from an existing city. He just doesn’t want to be there. What’s 100 million dollars when the man wants to spend 20 times as much to leave?

All these teams want to go to Los Angeles because it is the best city in the United States. You would be crazy to want to live in a hovel like Pittsburgh or St. Louis, where they do have running water, but it is full of mine tailings.


----------



## Toro

Jay Glazer reported on Fox NFL Sunday that his league sources have indicated that it’s currently the San Diego Chargers that have the most support among league owners.

San Diego and the Chargers are miles apart on a stadium deal and they’re in dire need of new facilities, with Qualcomm Stadium among the worst in the NFL. And, while the other two franchises were previously located in Los Angeles, moving the Bolts to LA would be the least alienating move of all, with San Diego fans still close enough to travel to their new home to support the Chargers.

Chargers Have Most Support For Move To LA Per Report - TPS


----------



## KissMy

*Rams turn yellow!*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

StL trolls - you obviously did not learn from your own PSL mistakes. Maybe you can learn from SF's PSL mistakes?

http://www.mercurynews.com/…/49ers-top-level-decisions-have…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

In the waning moments of Sunday's game — a rare victory for the Chargers, 30-14 over Miami — chants of "Spanos sucks" and "San Diego" drifted around the half-empty stadium. The chants turned into a roar as quarterback Philip Rivers jogged off the field and thrust his left arm in the air. The early 1960s hit "Stay" floated through the stadium speakers, asking everyone to stay just a little bit longer.

Thousands of fans lined the railings. They didn't want to leave.

If Chargers bolt, fans will have bittersweet memories of perhaps the last game in San Diego


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I want what he's smoking.

La Canfora: Think Rams, Chargers Move To Los Angeles In 2017


----------



## LA RAM FAN

marshall faulk says He cant blame stan kroneke for wanting to move the Rams to LA since he will profit.lol

something faulk leaves out is that kroneke has the law on his side,it doesnt matter what the owners vote,he has the legal means to do so.lol

#FaulkFriday: St. Louis used to be a great place to play football - Sportsnet.ca


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Saying goodbye to Chargers' real home of San DIego

http://www.si.com/nfl/2015/12/20/nfl-week-15-chargers-final-home-game-dolphins-philip-rivers


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams, Chargers, Raiders feel effects of relocation talk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Iam Mike S | Facebook

Notice what Vinny DIDN'T say. He DIDN'T say that the Chargers had the 24 votes needed to win. If ESK gets nine votes (including abstentions), he wins because Dean then has to deal with him. That's why I use the political convention analogy of needing 24 first ballot votes. If he doesn't get that, he would have to deal with ESK to gain Los Angeles. Result: Rams and Inglewood win. Chargers choose between going along with ESK or staying in San Diego. And then there was this unmentioned matter -- does the NFL really want to risk losing another lawsuit to ESK like it did to Al Davis in the 1980s? I suspect not.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

WATCH: NFL Stadium Update

Chargers, Dolphins, and Raiders fans rally at Chargers Park


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gray: Thursday Night's Rams Game Should Expose Franchise, Not Fans > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams

Well we didn't want Georgia Frontiere, just our Los Angeles Rams! I don’t feel sorry for anyone in STL! They just laughed at LA Rams fans back in 1995.

The Raiders fans in Oakland packed the stadium even in nasty weather. The Chargers fans in San Diego filled their stadium as well today. This was the pathetic St. Louis crowd on primetime Thursday Night Football rooting for our#LosAngelesRams...

That’s the concept that looms: Stan Kroenke doesn’t lose in life, despite all the positive news locally about the NFL possibly choosing the Carson project for Los Angeles. In business, he gets what he wants, because that’s what he wants.

The NFL seems to want this Carson project to go forward and for the Rams to stay? What if San Diego and Oakland build new stadiums after the teams have left for Carson? Will they then return? I'm confused because the St. Louis and Carson projects are way under funded and Inglewood is fully funded? The league may have a major cluster f**k on their hands.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Unquestionably, if a move to Los Angeles is inevitable, the Inglewood location is more desirable than the Carson location.  It is more centrally located, it is closer to the airport where there are more hotels to accommodate non-local travelers flying in for either games or the wide-variety of special events which could take place at the venue, and there are more attractive entertainment amenities in neighboring suburbs like Manhattan Beach, Westchester, Playa del Ray, and the like than the area immediately surrounding Carson.  Additionally, though Carson does play host to the L.A. Galaxy and several tennis and youth soccer events annually, Inglewood has a much richer history of hosting sporting events, which breeds an air of familiarity with that locale compared to Carson.

Recommended by Forbes

The Money, Politics, And Power Impacting The NFL's Decision On Los Angeles


----------



## Mad Scientist

9/11 inside job said:


> St. Louis Comptroller Says Stadium Plan is Fiscally Irresponsible


I would say ALL stadium plans are Fiscally Irresponsible.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Odium said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> L.A. stadium solution has never been closer, yet NFL owners are miles apart as an LA RAM fan,i know what to do.
> 
> 
> 
> Read the article. What will happen if the owners pick the Rams plan and not the Raiders/Chargers plan? It says the city of San Diego and the Chargers are "divorced" as in no deal is gonna happen.
Click to expand...


as you know,you cant believe everything the media tells you.what they leave out is some of the spanos family members are opposed to the move.dean is going to have two choices to choose from,join stan kroneke in inglewood or go back and negoiate in SD.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Odium said:


> Even though NFL Executive Vice President Eric Grubman said in a recent radio interview that none of the three home markets has come up with an attractive stadium deal, St. Louis has done the most to keep its team. The Rams potentially would be walking away from a significant amount of public money, and the NFL is not in the habit of doing that.
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm. I dunno 9/11 Rams might stay...BUT ya think their owner could sell the land to the chargers or raiders!? He is a businessman


No Rams are a done deal.if the NFL trys to stop kroneke from moving,then he can sue them for anti trust lawsuit which he easily wins because he has the law on his side. the NFL cant force an owner to pay money to stay in a city he does not want to stay in.Plus that article leaves out that st louis is already millions in debt trying to pay off their current stadium so there is no way they can fund a new one.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The St. Louis football deal is fundamentally dishonest, and Kansas Citians shouldn't have to pay for it


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL in STL: Drama, devastation, and disappointment


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Construction is underway at Hollywood Park site; if they build there, will NFL's Rams come home?

this puts to rest the Rams are coming back to LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> Jay Glazer reported on Fox NFL Sunday that his league sources have indicated that it’s currently the San Diego Chargers that have the most support among league owners.
> 
> San Diego and the Chargers are miles apart on a stadium deal and they’re in dire need of new facilities, with Qualcomm Stadium among the worst in the NFL. And, while the other two franchises were previously located in Los Angeles, moving the Bolts to LA would be the least alienating move of all, with San Diego fans still close enough to travel to their new home to support the Chargers.
> 
> Chargers Have Most Support For Move To LA Per Report - TPS



Old news,do try and keep up around here.that is old news i have known for months now. i have already talked about that many pages back.

I said this 2 years ago when i first started this thread that it was going to be the Rams and Chargers playing in Inglewood since the NFL is pushing for two teams.. The Rams are a 100% done deal.The NFL wants an owner with deep pockets to be in LA and Kroneke is the only owner between Davis,Spanos,and him who fits that bill.Him being the second richest owner behind Huggys Paul Allen of the Seahawks.

All the media reports coming out now have all been saying its going to be the Rams and Chargers. The Raiders I always knew were a pipe dream for LA Raider fans that want them back.they for sure have a much larger fanbase than the Chargers no question on that,but the politicians in LA smartly dont want them back because their image promotes gang violance.

The chargers are 50/50 on leaving because thankfully dean spanos sons want to stay in san diego so there is a slight chance,very slight,they might stay highly unlikely though.

It was mostly only thugs in LA that attended Raider games when they were there before.  Because of the LA fans,Oakland fans to this day STILL  get an unfair bad rap because of the LA fans behavior. Plus what I was saying two years ago has been surfacing in articles recently that the owners dont want a Davis owned Raiders franchise in LA again because many of them are still sore at Al for suing them to move to LA the first time around so there is bad blood with some of the owners towards the Davis family.

Oh and here is what I was talking about where i took you to school that NFL fans in LA and around the country  clearly prefer the Rams over the Raiders coming back to LA..

NFL: Vote Now! Which Football Team Should Move to Los Angeles?

same as i always owned you and took you to school in our 9/11 debates that 9/11 was an insdie job,I own you in these debates on the Rams as well.


----------



## Toro

I think the Rams should stay in St Loius. 

That would be awesome.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here is why the Rams will be in LA next year if the league trys to stop him this is what happens.

You've got 2 owners on the LA relocation committee that don't want the Rams to leave STL. (Panthers & Texans). They have actually advised Spanos on strategy. This is a direct "conflict of interests" & after Jan. 12~13 they will be sued along with the NFL by Mr. Kroenke. The NFL has been sued before & here's another one. They don't need anymore black clouds hanging over them... they've had enough. Let it go before things get really out-of-hand.

that is called collusion and a violation of anti trust laws.Kroneke can sue the league and the NFL will lose their asses in court.the NFL has never been able to stop a team from leaving a city they dont want to be in.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> I think the Rams should stay in St Loius.
> 
> That would be awesome.


only way that happens is if kroneke is afraid to file  a lawsuit  against the  NFL if they try and block him.

the NFL will lose their ass in court if they and stop him and they have had enough scandals as it is with deflategate which will be nothing in comparison to this.Oh and Goodel has torn apart St Louis laughable stadium plan as well.
He wants LA badly so I dont see that happening.


----------



## Toro

Another thing I've heard from someone way on up high in sports marketing is the Rams moving to London and playing at The Emirates, since Kroenke owns both the Rams and Arsenal. 

Could happen!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> Another thing I've heard from someone way on up high in sports marketing is the Rams moving to London and playing at The Emirates, since Kroenke owns both the Rams and Arsenal.
> 
> Could happen!


even fred roggin who is the ONLY media source i trust in this LA relocation thing  since he is the only one that doesnt hold back facts, has said that kroneke if he did not go to LA,could MAYBE POSSIBLY go to London so while its a long shot but possible,extremely highly unlikely.same odds of that happening are about the same as the Raiders going back to LA.extreme longshot since like i said,the politicians in LA dont want the Raiders back and many of the owners dont want a Davis owned Raiders franchise in LA.

Plus Davis unlike his father doesnt have the capital for a long winded battle in court or the influence his father did.He is not well liked by NFL owners and a bumbling idiot so the owners dont want someone like that in LA especailly since he does not have deep pockets.that is why we are hearing spanos and kroneke in LA since they are smart businessmen.

so while not impossible,its as likely as the raiders going back to LA which would be a desperate hail mary pass by the Raiders.same with the Rams going to London.extremely highly unlikely.

thanks for contributing something constructive to the thread and not trolling for a change.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is where st louis dropped the ball and why kroneke can legally move them to LA next year.

St Louis only had 20 years to start working on the EJD. And bring it up to top tier status. What happened is it sneaks up in them. They wrote the damn contract. Most GOOD business men don't wait til it's too late to address a situation that might bite them in the ass. Why didn't St Louis show some good faith and start doing some upgrades a few years ago.

Here is also why carson is a joke and not happening.

The writing is on the wall. It is apparent that St. Louis stadium plans has so many flaws and is in fact not fully funded. This inglewood site would truly be in a league of its own a mega complex with all the amenities the NFL would want with a stadium site in LA and with a owner with deep pockets. The Rams has 50 years of history in LA. That joke of a stadium site Carson is nothing but fantasy. It would literally take 18 months before they can start construction because of it being a toxic dump. Spanos and Davis aka Dumb and Dumber would each have to pay a 500 million dollar relocation fee which combined is a billion. Then add the cost of the stadium which would be another 1.7 billion. So together we are talking about 2.7 billon dollars not including cost overruns which will certainly happen. If the finance this whole project it will leave them no money to make too many mouths to feed. They both are broke and can't afford this. To top it all off where would they play for the next 3 or 4 years while the stadium gets built ? Only show in town is the coliseum and they already have an agreement with the Rams. No one wants the Raiders back in LA and certainly NOONE wants the Chargers in LA. The both will fail and it will turn into a fiasco for the NFL. The best most logical choice is to bring the Rams home.

this LA RAM fan nailed it.

Here is why the Rams will be in LA next year if the league trys to stop him this is what happens.

You've got 2 owners on the LA relocation committee that don't want the Rams to leave STL. (Panthers & Texans). They have actually advised Spanos on strategy. This is a direct "conflict of interests" & after Jan. 12~13 they will be sued along with the NFL by Mr. Kroenke. The NFL has been sued before & here's another one. They don't need anymore black clouds hanging over them... they've had enough. Let it go before things get really out-of-hand.

that is called collusion and a violation of anti trust laws.Kroneke can sue the league and the NFL will lose their asses in court.the NFL has never been able to stop a team from leaving a city they dont want to be in.

I see no reason for Kroenke to go rogue. Richardson and Mcnair have given Kroenke this wonderful hammer with which to sue the league if he is denied relocation. And if I understand the rules correctly, any damages are trebled. So if Kroenke sues, claiming his damages are the difference between his team's potential value + how much he's already spent, minus the team's current value, he's at least above 1 billion in damages (maybe up to 2 billion). Trebled, that 3b-6b. If I was Kroenke, I wouldn't rush moving because could actually make more money by waiting and suing the league, and any settlement will likely include him being allowed to relocate the Rams to LA anyway.

Unfortunately for St. Louis, this does nothing to keep the Rams there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Toro said:


> Another thing I've heard from someone way on up high in sports marketing is the Rams moving to London and playing at The Emirates, since Kroenke owns both the Rams and Arsenal.
> 
> Could happen!



actually Toro here is WHY the Rams will be in LA and not toronto or London like we are hearing now. See now that it is no longer a secret anymore that the Rams are leaving st louis now like it was almost two years ago when i made this thread,the media is trying is still trying to keep a lid on it and trying to get everyone to think that there is competition between the Rams,Raiders and chargers for LA when in reality,there is none whatsoever.

If the NFL does not give Kroneke the votes needed to move to LA it makes no difference at all.he can legally move them and win an anti trust lawsuit in a court of law,that is the last thing the NFL wants right now is an anti trust lawsuit,they have lost enough of their credibility as it is with deflategate thanks to goodell having his ass up Krafts ass all these years.

Deflategate would look like  a walk  in the ball park compared to a lawsuit against the NFL to block kroneke.Kroneke wants LA badly and the owners know they need an owner with deep pockets for it to work in LA so while their heart is with Dean,they are going to tell him he is either going to have to go in with kronke as a partner or go back and try and get something done in san diego. the media never mentions the fact that USC has told the NFL they will allow one team to play there next year and that they have an agreement with the Rams for them to use it because they want to keep people on edge thinking there its up in the air who will be in LA next year when its NOT up in the air at all in reality.

If they came out and were honest that its a done deal the Rams will be in LA next year,nobody would be guessing anymore and they would not read their news storys and that is what they want for them to keep reading because they dont want to lose viewership.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Its confirmed again from ANOTHER media source that  what I was saying two years ago is indeed factual that many of the owners in the NFL are opposed to having a Davis owned Raiders franchise in LA.

I tried to tell people around here but it just went through one ear and out the other.

Buzz: 'Extreme' Opposition Among Owners to Raiders Moving to LA

Only way the raiders COULD move is if Davis sold the franchise and that is something he has said he will not do under any circumstances.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is why i dont see the chargers leaving for LA.

FOX Sports San Diego on Twitter

I said it from the beginning. Chargers aren't going anywhere. It's part of a big marketing ploy.

. I'm 99.9% sure that Carson is a joke and will not happen. So I'm on the fence if the Chargers stay or go to Inglewood with the Rams. .

In the past the Chargers had little help from the city. The city was in a VERY bad financial status. The very last thing on the minds of the city was putting money towards a stadium. And even if they wanted to, they could not sell bonds because nobody would buy them because the city was close to defaulting on the bonds.

Now the city has recovered and is doing well. They also have ALL NEW politicians now. They want to invest in the city and make it grow. That includes helping the Chargers and a stadium. The problem is they are now way late in the game.

The city of SD did pay for bonds to do minor renovations on the current stadium about 5 years ago. The bonds end in 2020. If the Charges leave before that, they have to pay the bonds. Depending on when they leave I think it is around $75 million. It would be stupid to leave before that time. Yes he has the money to pay it, but that is a complete waste of $75 million.

So my prediction. Rams move to LA next year and play in the Coliseum until Inglewood is finished. Chargers stay in SD for at least another year, more like 2 years and try and work out a deal in SD. If he does not like the deal, he moves in with the Rams. And moves in when Inglewood is done.

Oh and forgot to mention a couple other facts as well.Remember the Spanos children oppose the move to LA.they want to stay in SD. You think Deano who is working on turning ownership over to his children would move to LA knowing they want to stay? I dont think so. Plus Deano has to be aware of the fact that the reason the Chargers left LA in the first place was because they could not compete with the Rams in attendance.Even though the Chargers went 8-4 and made the playoffs that year they only averaged crowds of just 11,ooo or so. The Rams on the other hand while having a losing season of 4-8 that year averaged crowds around 53,000 or and had a few as high as 77,000 so even if the charger win it wont matter.They never even embraced the Raiders out there when they won the superbowl and they sure wont embrace the chargers that for sure.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Cause the owners know there is no money in it for the RAIDERS TO SHARE a stadium in LA. Oakland with a new stadium and keeping their team will make the most profit for the RAIDERS AND NFL.

Bring back the only team that belongs in LA and won't have their new stadium built on a toxic waste dump. The Rams.

No, selling the Raiders is a stupid and bad idea. You have to understand that all of this is about money. Which team will bring enough money to L.A. to build a stadium that the NFL can get a lot of money from in revenue, ticket sell, merchandise, and concession. Fans don't really matter, but the money does. And, how much money they can give them, via corporate sponsor, utilizing public funds or whatever. The benefit for the team is that they will get this new stadium and all the money going into it. The benefit for the rest of the NFL teams is that they get pieces of all of this money too. Because, of the unfairness, the NFL is said to likely give the team that is not approved a decent kickback to help them settle their stadium situation. It may not be as big or glamorous. It may not host a Superbowl, but it will be a stadium no less.

Bring back the only team that belongs in LA and won't have their new stadium built on a toxic waste dump. The Rams.

selling the Raiders is a stupid and bad idea. You have to understand that all of this is about money. Which team will bring enough money to L.A. to build a stadium that the NFL can get a lot of money from in revenue, ticket sell, merchandise, and concession. Fans don't really matter, but the money does. And, how much money they can give them, via corporate sponsor, utilizing public funds or whatever. The benefit for the team is that they will get this new stadium and all the money going into it. The benefit for the rest of the NFL teams is that they get pieces of all of this money too. Because, of the unfairness, the NFL is said to likely give the team that is not approved a decent kickback to help them settle their stadium situation. It may not be as big or glamorous. It may not host a Superbowl, but it will be a stadium no less.

NFL could help develop Oakland Raiders stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.bizjournals.com/stlouis/...ate-bonds-wont-be-sold-until-nfl-commits.html

This stadium will never be built. We all knew the Rams would likely not ever play in it, that they were building it with hopes that the Rams would play in it, but if not then to lure another team, but with this announcement it appears that is off the table. So it's the Rams or it won't be built. And we all know that Kroenke isn't going to put up $450 million for a stadium he won't have any equity in, and have to pay rent on top of that. We all know that if he gets blocked out of LA and decides not to go rogue then he will play year to year in the Dome until he finds another city to move to. So....this I believe is the end game for the Riverfront Stadium plan

This is all political mumbo jumbo , we all know the Rams are leaving to LA ,maybe taking the Chargers with , and there will be no riverfront stadium built in St. Louis ,the only thing that will get done is the politicians that are posturing and making all these promises will get PAID for their valiant efforts . Period .
Joseph SimmonsSo I guess that's over with, then. Kroenke won't sign on to that deal, and no other team is champing at the bit to move to STL, so the stadium is effectively dead. Sure, some NFL team might try using STL as leverage to get a new stadium, but it isn't much leverage if the city will only build the stadium if a team is signed on for sure.

In short, STL is dead as an NFL city.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAMS 2016
stan kroneke is the only guy that has a project and is ready to go.does not need any approval,financing is set in inglewood,has a team to move there because he owns the Rams,he wants to go.@Kdubblive: "Kroenke has the money to make this happen, and why force him to go back to St. Louis when he doesn't want to go back, because quite honestly, he doesn't want to stay in St. Louis."
https://www.facebook.com/hashtag/espnla710?source=feed_text&story_id=1143568895654944

The owners need to realize the best solution is letting the Rams move in 2016, build the Palace and tell SD/Oak they have two years now to work a deal with the teams while it's being built. We know Davis would rather stay in Oakland.

Here's the thing. If they block the Rams and give San Diego and Oakland Carson, the stadium in Carson won't be ready until 2020 earliest. So that means fans in SD and Oakland don't go to games for 4 years. I don't think the NFL wants two empty stadiumsfor 4 years. There's only one place to play in LA while any new stadium is built and it only has room for one team. I can almost guarantee if the Chargers are playing at the Coliseum it will be emptier than Qualcomm.

There's only room for one team in the Coliseum per USC and no matter whether the Chargers move at the same time or join later, they will always be the 2nd class team in LA, so fair marketing isn't an issue. And that's whether they share with the Rams or Raiders.

Given that the Raiders have repeatedly stated that they would prefer to stay in Oakland, and that a Chargers/Raiders pairing would mean breaking up decades long rivalries, the best solution seems to be for the NFL to stop focusing on bullying Mr Kroenke (a move likely to backfire). It would make VASTLY more sense to tell Spanos to put on his big boy pants, and work something out with Mr. Kroenke. It's what the NFL should've done with Davis when there was an opportunity to join the 49ers in Levi's Stadium. The Inglewood location and design is what the NFL wants for LA. Carson is just another stand alone stadium that will be too far removed from LA to be accepted. Davis is also a liability. The NFL owners know this. The Oakland/Bay Area market is also a much better NFL market than STL. The population of the Bay Area (7.5mil) is greater than the entire state of MO (6.5mil). It just makes more sense to work with Mr. Kroenke.

Kronk is the ONLY ONE who can afford to do this
Even when he offered to go half's spanos or Davis can't even afford that
So what does that say
Stop playing with my emotions NFL and just say OK Stan LA is yours
1·1 hr





Jake Wilkinswhy should we (Rams) share with another team because they don't have the money? if you ask me it would be a disaster if 2 teams moved to LA and split the fan base...
1·2 hrs




Steven KirkThats right!#byestlouisalllifesmatterRye Kirk
25 mins




Jeff KosidowskiStan has the money, he will fight in court if needed. The other two have no money to do anything let alone fight a long court battle.

Jason Cole, one thing you forgot. Do you really think these NFL owners really want to be dragged into federal court and lose another Al Davis case? Do these owners really look forward to having to testify in federal court about the collusion by at least one of the Los Angeles opportunities committee members-- Jerry Richardson, with Dean Spanos and the Carson project? And if Richardson also offered (possibly with Bob McNair, another L.A. committee member) the $100 million in G4 money to the StL project that Roger Goodell threw cold water on, wouldn't that throw the NFL into deeper doodoo than the already deep stuff that the league could be in if it blocks ESK from moving his Rams. I'd love to see how these owners are going to react when ESK says, "I'm moving to L.A. with or without your votes. If you try to stop me, see you in court." And guess what, ESK will win just like Al Davis did in 1983. One more thing, Jason, remember that ESK was minority owner of the Rams when Georgia Frontiere threatened antitrust action against the league if it didn't allow her to move the Rams to StL. The league relented after first rejecting her.
16 hrs·Edited


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Missouri Population Grows by Fewer than 20,000 in 2015

StL was increasingly a major US City into the 1870's while LA's trajectory was ascendant into the 1930's. LA matched StL in the mid 1920's and has has grown ever since while StL has declined along with other "rust belt" cities.https://en.wikipedia.org/.../Largest_cities_in_the_United...
https://www.facebook.com/losangeles...10204029425250577&comment_tracking={"tn":"R"}


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nickle & Dime Nixon still living in a fantasy world.....

Gov. Jay Nixon 'bullish' about future of NFL football in St. Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

A MUST READ

The ‘old stadium con game’ is alive and well in St. Louis : News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams owner breaks ground on Inglewood stadium site


----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy gold.lol

Horrigan: An unfortunate visit from St. Nicholas...to one of Stan Kroenke's houses : News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St louie fans watch this!!! THESE are the Assholes that screwed you, not twice, but THREE times!! YOUR elected officials are the DIPSHITS that took your teams from you!! Cards, Stallions, and now the RAMS!!!! SK knew the wicked witch fucked up by bringing the RAMS to your town, and knew once she took her dirt nap, he would have a green light to be SOLE owner and move the RAMS back where they belong....LOS ANGELES!!!! It's time to MAKE IT RIGHT!!!!! LOS ANGELES RAMS 2016!!!!! And damn bernie, shut up and mix in a fuckin' salad Fat Ass!!

Frank Cusumano Breaks Down St. Louis' NFL Future in In-Depth Report > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kill the Rams Stadium Deal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Latest On Los Angeles Relocation


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Paul Lauro - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

On behalf of BBTLAR, I want to thank Marshall Faulk in his support of the Oakland Raiders staying in Oakland.

And we know if OAK stays put, that kills Carson. Helloooooooo Inglewood!

F. Joseph Ambriz Jr. | Facebook

We know the NFL wants to stay in Oakland... that's a great market. However, I've listened to this guy before and he's somewhat idealistic (read not very realistic). This time, he seemed to get it right. There is resistance to the Raiders going to Los Angeles for multiple reasons, and he indicated one is that the team is woefully mismanaged. Add that to fear that it'll stoke the fan violence it did in the past, and the pariah status of the Raiders because of the actions of Al Davis, and it really makes you wonder if the league would actually approve a Raiders move back to LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It is beginning to sound like the league prefers the Raiders stay in Oakland and the owner Davis has said many times he wants to stay in Oakland. There is also word that the league is actually helping with perhaps acquiring a new stadium for the Raiders in Oakland. So, with that being said how does Bob Iger fit in?

The man is worth 100 million dollars reportedly. That is more money then any of us will see in our lifetimes. Still is that enough money to buy into an NFL team? What percentage of an NFL team? What is the return on Igers investment going to be if the Raiders stay in Oakland?

The other thing is that Iger only becomes activated if the Chargers and Raiders are awarded Carson together and it is said by many that the Chargers cannot come to Los Angeles alone. The Carson plan does not work with the Chargers by themselves.

So, it seems to me Spanos is forced to deal with Kroenke. If it is just Kroenke and Spanos then one of 3 things can happen. Stan and Dean could negotiated both being in Inglewood or perhaps, just perhaps Stan agrees to help Dean with Building Carson as well and Dean can design his Carson stadium with the kind of parking and amenities he wants. No reason why two stadiums cannot be built.

When you look at it, Dean may not get anything if he doesn't come at least halfway and agree with Stan. Does he really want to risk that?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers recap: Outpouring of emotion from Chargers fans and players

What does the future hold for the Chargers?

Scott Kaplan: “John Spanos does not want to move the team to LA”


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I think Carson is a dead project if the Raiders pursue deal in Oakland. As I understand it, if the Raiders leave, Goldman Sachs pulls out of Carson. That leaves Dean with two --either join ESK in Inglewood or stay in San Diego. I just don't think he has the wherewithal to pull off Carson, pay relocation fees, and keep his team competitive at the same time. He definitely needs help from ESK if Chargers have a chance to move to L.A.

I've thought all along Spanos has played a poker game all along. Earlier he stepped down with only remaining responsibility being possible move to LA. This shielded his sons from blame if team stays. I think the Spanos family wins if they get new stadium in SD. Host city for Super Bowls. Sons and family do not have to uproot. NFL keeps great market. Win-win-win. Not to mention Aztecs get new home and SD has new stadium to host their two Bowl games.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams set to finish season on West Coast

 Earlier this month, the Rams played what could be their final home game in St. Louis.

Now, they may be done with those practice fields, too.

The Rams (6-8) are staying on the West Coast for the final two games. They traveled Friday night to Seattle for Sunday’s game, and then are heading to Napa, Calif., where they’ll prepare for the season finale at San Francisco.

It’s the first time in the franchise’s 21 seasons in St. Louis that it won’t be practicing at home for a regular-season game, although counting the preseason it’s the second time this year. The Rams’ stayed in Oxnard, Calif., between consecutive road games in August as well.

The backdrop is just a bit unusual, given owner Stan Kroenke wants to move the team back to Los Angeles.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Timeline Photos - Save Oakland Raiders | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

For the first time since 1994, the Rams wear yellow jerseys in their last StL home game. For the first time since 1994, the Rams practice for two weeks (August-Oxnard, December-Napa) in California. For, the first time since the StL Exile, the Rams do not return to StL on a road trip. Coincidence?!? This is the last week of Exile practice and the very last game for the StL Rams. It's happening!#LARams2016

"They aren't giving participation trophies for this team not quitting," defensive end Chris Long said after Sunday's victory in Seattle. "When the chips are down, that's when you find out what people are made of. I think we've got the right kind of guys in this locker room."

Out of contention, Rams staying competitive


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis stadium plan arrives at NFL offices : News

Rams are coming home! STL made a deal with the devil (aka Georgia Frontiere) and now repayment is due! STL will lose the Rams and be banished from pro football for eternity! STL is also stuck still paying for a ugly stadium that will be empty till the end of time!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Institutional Investor

http://www.dailynews.com/…/massive-porter-ranch-gas-leak-ma…

"The two-month-old leak at Southern California Gas Co.'s storage facility above Porter Ranch that is pumping massive amounts of methane into the air may derail a big upscale housing development planned for the community."

So methane is poisoning people in their homes, but SURE it okay to build a toxic stadium in CARSONOGEN where thousands of people will be exposed inside!

Really smart NFL (sarcasm)!

You know the rubes are getting desperate as the hour grows nye. Shane Gray was now attacking Chris Myers the play by play guy on the Rams game yesterday because he feels Myers said something anti-St Louis in regards to the Rams relocation to LA.

CK made comments about how good the fans are in Seattle. He said its better than playing in front of nobody. At least these fans care. Myers announced on the air what CK said. Its nice having an announcer on our side.

Look for the Rams moving to Los Angeles only,I have come to this belief that some back room negotiations is going on,first the Raiders not going anywhere,the Chargers will change their minds and stay where they are,it's my gut feeling,look at it this way,I was in St Louis this year the fans support is not there,How can you leave a place like Oakland full stadium verses hardly Noone in St Louis,I have been saying follow the money folks! They need SD for Super Bowl purposes, LA will have a team and stadium soon ! I believe it will only be the Rams Period!‪#‎HORNSUP‬‪#‎Myopinion‬


Stl says they do not want the Rams back. "You’re dead to us, Rams. "

50 Things We Would Rather Keep in St. Louis Than the Rams

It's no wonder Jay Nixon now talks about keeping StL an "NFL city" instead of keeping the Rams. Am I sensing that he knows his battle to keep the team has been irreparably lost?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sorry not good enough because there is NO OWNER commitment.

St. Louis stadium plan arrives at NFL offices : News

Stl has sent its stadium proposal to the NFL. All 400 pages of it. my guess is that it is full of holes and won't convince anyone that the city has a concrete proposal worthy of consideration. If smoke and mirrors is what the NFL wants, then I am sure that the stl proposal will do the trick. Since the LA RAMS are staying on the west coast this week, wrapping up the year in Frisco, why don't they just take a quick hop down to LAX after the game and they will be HOME.

Putting it charitably, the StL proposal is fatally flawed. Just do the math. No sane NFL owner (even one named Stan Kroenke) could sign such a piece of voodoo economics filled with smoke and mirrors.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

https://twitter.com/dailynewsvinny/status/6819472472321597

LA Commitee Meeting Next Week in NY.


----------



## Toro

St Louis submitted a new stadium proposal today. Looks like the Rams will be staying. Good job Missouri!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yeah good job at submitting a plan that roger goodel has said is not going to work or is viable.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"I feel sorry for St. Louis, it’s not a foregone conclusion, but it’s looking bleak. We were in the same position. We were spoiled. We had two teams, and then we looked up and we had none. I know it’s going to hurt somebody for us to get a team, but that’s out of our hands."

feel sorry for Oakland Raider fans if the team moves back to LA. Raiders never should have left Oakland the first time.
I feel sorry for Charger fans if the team moves to LA. San Diego is a great town and deserves the Chargers.
I do NOT feel sorry for St. Louis! They bribed Georgia to move the team, and laughed at LA Rams fans. They act like they are entitled to the Rams and LA and Stan are stealing the team from them! They forget how they got the team, and how they used bribery and deceit to do it! The deceit was encouraging her to violate every NFL relocation rule and threaten a lawsuit for violating her "right" to move the team despite the rules! She just pretended like she "had" to move the team. STL made a deal with the witch, and Stan used that deal to burn them!
50·5 hrs
Steve HeroldLet's not forget in Ice Cube's 30 for 30 about the Raiders leaving Los Angeles his only comment about the Rams was that yeah they played in Los Angeles too but nobody cared about them. Go back and watch. He's got no love for the Rams and I'd hate to see him start showing up at games if they do return.

Rams, Chargers, Raiders fans left in relocation limbo | The MMQB with Peter King


----------



## LA RAM FAN

ShaneGmoSTLRams is here to detail to everyone what an awesome plan there is for Stan and the Rams in STL...

Details of Formal Task Force Stadium Proposal Revealed > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > STL Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

San Diego's Stadium Plan Goes To NFL Wednesday; St. Louis' Already Sent
oo, have decided to submit a stadium plan for a multipurpose facility conveniently located in Barstow, California. I will merely require that the NFL up the G4 loan to 900mil, to be repaid by whichever fortunate team is able to gain approval to playhalfway between Vegas and Lynnwood. I'm assuming the MLS will be interested in occupying the facility as well, so any NFL team will have to be accommodating. Del Taco has purchased naming rights for 92 cents.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jason Cole at it again. Remember he said Jaguars #1 solution to St. Louis a few months back

Buzz: Consensus Building for Chargers LA Move

NFL confirms it has received submissions from all three home markets – St. Louis, Oakland and San Diego.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It's amazing how the so-called "California solution" does nothing but hurt the State of California. With the City of Champions Stadium in Inglewood being built, it opens up the possibility of new stadiums being built in both Oakland and San Diego as well.

If Inglewood is approved, it is completely within the realm of possibility that three stadiums (and all of the jobs that come with construction projects this big) are built in the state compared to just one in Carson.

I realize it only takes 8 owners to block Stan but it also only takes 8 to block the others, so a stalemate favors Stan Usc is open to the Rams playing in the coliseum Inglewood has already began infrastructure work for the new stadium as well as passed voter approval ! The league makes money on the Inglewood deal and the Rams have no legal obligation to play anywhere next year. Jones and Kraft are heavy hitters and they back Stan as well! Also there is the whole collusion issue with Richardson and Spanos Stan would clean their clocks if it ever went to court !!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Legislatures Confident in Stopping State Bonds for NFL Stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I Keep focusing on the Oakland side of everything because of the Town Hall meeting in Oct. where Mark Davis took some Q and A From Raider Fans live on the NFL Network video....

the Raiders need to stay HOME in Oakland... Mark Davis may just do that... i always conder the Raiders more of a wild card than the Chargers, and know the Chargers need the raiders to make anything worth while work

consider this Mark Davis has been more open to Staying put with the raiders than theChargers have with SD...

with new rumors of Mark davis looking at San Diego if the chargers leave then that right there says that Mark davis is not as seriously committed to Carson.... he would be screwing the Oakland Fanbase just like his dad for a bigger market TV Wise

lets not forget that the visit to San Antonio (although very little may come of it) was also made by mark davis

so besides carson we have these cities looked at by Mark Davis
WHICH TO ME MEANS HE IS NOT AS COMMITED TO LOS ANGELES/Carson as is Beleived to be...

i still think his best option is to stay classy in Oakland and get the most Money by going ALONE as an Owner (REMEMBER TO!!! His Mom has stake in the team and i have not heard if she has passed on or given up her share of the Raiders Ownership!!)

but‪#‎Rams2LA2016‬

just a few thoughts further


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Home markets meet deadlines – sort of – their fates now up to NFL | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

San Diego sends plan for new Chargers stadium to NFL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"The Rams and Chargers are winners of the three-team race with the Raiders, with the NFL preferring Rams owner Stan Kroenke's plan to build a stadium complex in Inglewood"

10 NFL stories that will dominate headlines in 2016


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The St Louis stadium proposal is as bogus as Oakland's would be if IT claimed to have $240 million in state funding too.
The MO legislature deleted that funding in their state budget on Aug 25, mandating in a letter to the governor, a St Louis stadium proponent, that he call for either a statewide referendum before the state issues such new debt, or a vote of the whole legislature, and calls for an agreement by some owner, any owner, to house his team in the new park for 30years before one cent of the state's $240 million funding could be spent on construction. Knowing that either vote would go down in flames, the guv has not responded nor attempted to get the $240 million back in the budget.

Stan The LA Man therefore is free to relocate. If Spanos refuses to deal with him and insists his owner buds support his own, toxic, stadium and blocks the Rams, Stan should pull an Al Davis and bolt, start up the moving vans immediately and inform the NFL legal wizards, Larry Moe and Curly respectively, he will beat the shit out of them in court just as Al Davis did, on the grounds of restraint of trade, which in the United States of America is bigtime illegal. Luckily the NFL, which thinks it is its own country, Napoleon hats included, and its NFL Constitution has no leg to stand on and is a joke, as Tom Brady and any number of players have proven over the last two years.

Is there any periodic activity in LA of LA Rams fans which can promote Stan relocating BEFORE Jan 12-13, so the NFL hears of it, does the right thing and lets my Ram-people go?

On @TheBeast980 @@WesClements22 will be singing this Rams version of 'Auld Lang Syne' to all in‪#‎Rams‬Country just before 3pm!‪#‎LARams2015‬


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Move Rams -- not Chargers or Raiders -- to L.A.

the one thing he got wrong here is that LA does not deserve any teams.No they deserve the RAMS and ONLY the Rams fool.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Move Rams -- not Chargers or Raiders -- to L.A.
> 
> the one thing he got wrong here is that LA does not deserve any teams.No they deserve the RAMS and ONLY the Rams fool.


LA deserves to generate money for the owners of these teams .


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

9/11 inside job said:


> Move Rams -- not Chargers or Raiders -- to L.A.
> 
> the one thing he got wrong here is that LA does not deserve any teams.No they deserve the RAMS and ONLY the Rams fool.


Returning the Los Angeles is the right move for the Rams.  LA will benefit, the Rams will be back on their home turf and who knows what will happen out of that.  No doubt LA fans will show up in droves and football in California will have a revival.  They may even get some rain.  Bring an umbrella Rams fans!


----------



## Montrovant

9/11 inside job said:


> Move Rams -- not Chargers or Raiders -- to L.A.
> 
> the one thing he got wrong here is that LA does not deserve any teams.No they deserve the RAMS and ONLY the Rams fool.



It's not a matter of deserve, it's all about market size.  That's the only reason for the push to have teams in L.A. in the first place.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I believe NFL really likes Bay Area market and are willing to be patient with Oakland!
2·17 hrs



Keep the Raiders in OaklandIt would be too much money to lose in the Bay Area market vs. going to L.A. where two teams would share revenue. The argument would be for somebody pro L.A. is they would also share cost which is true.However, say somehow both Raiders and Chargers bothcontinue to not make it to playoffs and the attendance is not good I'm sure they don't want to share that revenue turnover together. The projected cost for the PSL's is already out of price range for the core Raider Nation blue collar fan should I also mention.
16 hrs·Edited




Dean WilleAbsolutely plus NFL doesnt want to leave the big Bay Area to Niners! Too much potential to leave to one team!
1·16 hrs



Keep the Raiders in OaklandDean Willeespecially how the niners are playing lol! and relocating to somewhere else to build a new stadium is killing their fan base.#alessonlearned
1·16 hrs


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here's the way I see it going down:

- in the days leading up to the meetings we are going to hear rumblings out of Oakland that a new stadium deal to keep the Raiders there is "imminent". We'll start hearing leaked details about financing and designson or around the 8th.
- On the 11th it will be announced jointly by the FAA and Kroenke's partners that all of the issues that were raised by the FAA have been addressed. The FAA now has no issues with the stadium being built and construction can begin as soon as consent to move is secured.
- On the 12th the first round of debates will occur and a straw vote taken. Both proposals will still not have enough votes to pass.
- Just as the meetings are breaking up on the 12th a bombshell is dropped on the proceedings: the Raiders announce that they are pulling out of the Carson deal and are accepting a new deal put forth jointly by the city of Oakland, the Raiders and an "unnamed private investor" to build a new stadium for the Raiders. Dean Spanos has no comment.
- Later that evening Spanos releases a statement saying that he is "saddened that the business partnership between the Chargers and the Raiders ended in such an unprofessional manner. If communications between the two parties had been maintained throughout the process, then any concerns that the Raider ownership had about the financing of the Carson project could have been addressed. We will continue to move forward in our efforts to provide a state of the art stadium for the Chargers franchise to play in, and for our fans to attend."
- At 9am on the 13th it is being reported that the Carson project is falling apart. Rumors that Goldman Sachs is pulling their support for the project are running rampant all throughout the facility. Carmon Policy appears before the media to assure everyone that everything is fine and that Carson will happen.
- At 9:15 Stan Kroenke is seen having a conversation with Robert Kraftand Jerry Jones. It looks as if some plans are being laid.
- At 9:25 it is announced that the Rams wish to address the ownership meetings before a vote is taken at 1:30. The Rams ask to address the owners at 11:15 to lay out their case for relocation.
- At 10:30 another nail in Carson's coffin is hammered down as a report on the cleanup required before any construction can begin is made public. The costs of the initial cleanup were higher than anyone anticipated, and the length of time required for the property means that any stadium built there might not be safe to open until 2027. Furthermore it is disclosed that additional remediation details were left out of the initial proposal and were simply not planned for. Some of these details included treatment of the remaining soil, protection of the surrounding communities during cleanup and construction, and safeguarding the health of cleanup crew and construction workers from any unknown hazards created by their activities. The report is signed off by CalOSHA and the EPA.
- At 11:19 Stan Kroenke breaks his silence and addresses the owners meetings. He lays out his case for the Rams wishing to relocate back to L.A. which includes the following:
- the lack of corporate support stemming from the St. Louis area in the form of decreased luxury box sales and multiple corporate headquarters leaving the area.
- the breach of the EJD lease by the city of St Louis when they refused to bring the facility up to the "top tier standard" as spelled out in the lease. This was after the Rams had won their case in arbitration.
- the fact that the upkeep on the EJD has been neglected, and that it has created a "dangerous playing hazard" for not only Rams players, but for players from opposing teams. He cites the injuries to Colt McCoy and Reggie Bush as examples.the turning of the community against the Rams and its fans in the wake of the "hands up" gesture of support before the Raider game in 2014.
- the lack of ticket sales to the local market. Most of the Rams ticket sales come from outside the St Louis area. Most of their ticket sales comes from the area of whomever their opponents are that week.
- the general decline of the area surrounding not only the stadium, but also St Louis. A rise in community unrest is cited as a factor in asserting that the area is increasingly becoming unsafe for fans and players, with special emphasis on the unrest in Ferguson as an example.
- The uncertainty of the financing of the new stadium proposed for the Riverfront area is addressed. With all of the promises that the task force has made to the league and to the Rams, the issue of the bonds not being paid by the Missouri Legislature has been glossed over. The declaration that the bonds will not be paid by the Legislature makes the proposal, in the Rams mind, unviable.
- The proposed location of the Riverfront Stadium is prone to flooding, as seen in the recent floods that have struck the area.
- the proposed stadium in Inglewood already has corporations lining up to buy not only luxury boxes, but also seat licenses for on-field boxes as well as possible naming rights for the facility.
- even more detailed plans for the Inglewood stadium are unveiled which includes a second set of home locker rooms for a second franchise, a second set of owners offices and boxes, and expanded parking facilities which would allow for an enhanced tailgating experience on gamedays.
- an expanded financial prospectus is distributed outlining a detailed summary of the financial return towards investors of the project, but also the returns distributed towards the other 31 NFL owners through the league's profit sharing plan. There is also a comparison between what the return would be in Inglewood, and the projected returns should the Ramsgiven the firm second thoughts about the stadium venture.
- The meetings reconvene at 2:53, and by 3:32 it is over. The Rams proposal for moving to Los Angeles is approved by a 26-5 margin with 1 abstention. Some of the votes against were from San Diego, Carolina and Houston - Oakland was the one abstention. The Chargers withdraw their relocation application due to their Carson proposal being all but dead.
- As the meetings adjourn some more details are released as to the terms of the relocation. The relocation fee agreed on was $500 million with the understanding that half of that fee was to go towards financing stadium construction in both Oakland and San Diego. A fee that Stan Kroenke agreed to without reservation.

In the days that follow the City of San Diego attempts to reopen negotiations with a reluctant Dean Spanos.

The City of St Louis tries to get an injunction against the Rams relocation plans to no avail.

Plans for the new stadium in Oakland are unveiled as "modest" in comparison to Inglewood. Raider owner Mark Davis is described as "pleased with its simplicity".

The Rams move their offices and facilities back to their temporary offices on Pico Blvd until their new facilities can be built in Manhattan Beach.

The Rams begin playing in the L.A. Coliseum for their pre season schedule in August of 2016.

The Rams open the regular season in front of a capacity crowd at the Coliseum against the Dallas Cowboys on Sunday Night Football.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... - Darla Lynne Ingle | Facebook

A couple days ago, on the Myers and Wes show, they interviewed Michael Irvin. I've been trying to get a hold of the podcast, but it isn't up on the Beast 980 site (many of the days during the holiday week were not posted). Anyway, during the interview, Michael made the comment that when he was joining the draft back in '88, he told [his agent or NFL, not sure which] that he only wanted to play in New York, Los Angeles or Dallas. When Chris asked him why, he said that he would make more money. Specifically, he said he would accept a lower salary to go to one of those markets because whatever he lost on the front end, he would make up for on the back end. He said there is more endorsement money when you're in a big market. Michael said that Green Bay expressed the desire to draft him at #7, but he told them, no. He wanted one of the three markets he named. And so Green Bay passed and he was drafted by Dallas at #11. Chris asked him what he would have done if a town like St. Louis had tried to draft him and he laughed. I really want to post a link to the podcast because if you hear his laugh in response to that question, it is very telling just how ridiculous he felt that was. When asked again, he just said, "I only wanted to play in New York, Los Angeles or Dallas."

So why am I bringing this up? Because it is proof that good talent doesn't want to go to markets like St. Louis. Michael Irvin openly admitted it, and many of us have suspected that top talent avoids St. Louis. If you want to know why the Rams have sucked almost the entire time they have been there, the city itself is part of the reason. The team's win/loss record is effected because of the city they are in. St. Louis = mediocrity, Los Angeles = attract top talent. Attaching "Los Angeles" in front of the team's name would be a huge benefit.

I want the Rams to be great again. I want them to attract top talent again. That won't happen in St. Louis. I can't say if the Rams will come back to Los Angeles or not, but I can say that if they stay there, they will wallow in mediocrity for the rest of their existence. If you truly love the team, you want them to come back home to Los Angeles.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL heavyweights to meet in New York in advance of LA relocation vote


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jeremiah said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move Rams -- not Chargers or Raiders -- to L.A.
> 
> the one thing he got wrong here is that LA does not deserve any teams.No they deserve the RAMS and ONLY the Rams fool.
> 
> 
> 
> Returning the Los Angeles is the right move for the Rams.  LA will benefit, the Rams will be back on their home turf and who knows what will happen out of that.  No doubt LA fans will show up in droves and football in California will have a revival.  They may even get some rain.  Bring an umbrella Rams fans!
Click to expand...

yes unlike in st louis.LA will support the team for sure.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Move Rams -- not Chargers or Raiders -- to L.A.

Memo to NFL owners: When it comes to bringing Los Angeles back to your future during the next few weeks, take the Rams, but don't even think about touching the Raiders or the Chargers.

this author gets it.take the Rams but dont touch The Raiders or Chargers. I also like it here where he says both the cities of SD and Oakland are too precious to lose but not the same thing about st louis.lol


----------



## CremeBrulee

9/11 inside job said:


> Move Rams -- not Chargers or Raiders -- to L.A.
> 
> Memo to NFL owners: When it comes to bringing Los Angeles back to your future during the next few weeks, take the Rams, but don't even think about touching the Raiders or the Chargers.
> 
> this author gets it.take the Rams but dont touch The Raiders or Chargers. I also like it here where he says both the cities of SD and Oakland are too precious to lose but not the same thing about st louis.lol


I have to agree with the author too.  San Diego is a great place to host the Super Bowl in the dead of winter.  It IS a lot of money to the NFL.  I have always thought it was a shame the Chargers can't get a new stadium.  Qualcomm has got to be one of the oldest if not the oldest venue in the league.  A bit disappointed Dickie Post wasn't mentioned lol.

The fact the Raiders ownership has stated they want to stay in Oakland and the attendance in LA makes the likelihood of that move pretty low in my opinion.  I had never actually heard any rumors about a Raiders move to LA until reading your post the other day.

That leaves the Rams.  The article makes it sound as if LA and St. Louis are closely related.  Neither seem to like their teams enough to get them to stay.  More interest in baseball and basketball.  I liked the Rams when they were in LA. Flipper Anderson, Henry Ellard, Jim Everret, Jackie Slater, Eric Dickerson were all fun to watch. Who can forget about Joe Pendleton, Leo Farnsworth, and Tom Jarret hahaha!  I don't know why, but I couldn't stand them after they moved to St. Louis.  Maybe it was because they left. I don't know.

It seems a big risk to take for any team to move to Los Angeles given its history.  They would probably have just as high attendance in San Antonio, heck maybe London.  Are people from LA that big of fair weather football fans?  I can't see the Rams doing well for a couple more years in their current state (I think they are headed in the right direction) which doesn't bode well for attendance in LA.  Especially if the Kings, Dodgers, Lakers, Clippers, etc have an exceptional string of seasons.

Kind of funny the Colts can keep a team and have a decent attendance/market sandwiched between the Bears and football states like Michigan and Ohio, but not Los Angeles.   Not to mention football in Indiana is something to occupy your time until basketball season rolls around.

Good article. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Billionaire Larry Ellison interested in part of Raiders

No one has the votes, but only one owner has the cash...LA RAMS!

Neither chargers or raiders can afford that. Stan can.

Does Dean really think his buddies among owners are anxious to hear ESK shout, "See you in court" if the league turns the Rams down? And is Dean really that anxious to be compelled to testify about Jerry Richardson's collusion to help him get Bob Iger's services? I say the NFL better think long and hard before denying the Rams' move. It'll be Al Davis on steroids, with a smoking gun that Davis didn't have when he successfully beat the league in his quest to move the Raiders to Los Angeles in the 1980s.

Alan Fox - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... - Jonathan Johnson | Facebook

NFL heavyweights to meet in New York in advance of LA relocation vote

Does Dean really think his buddies among owners are anxious to hear ESK shout, "See you in court" if the league turns the Rams down? And is Dean really that anxious to be compelled to testify about Jerry Richardson's collusion to help him get Bob Iger's services? I say the NFL better think long and hard before denying the Rams' move. It'll be Al Davis on steroids, with a smoking gun that Davis didn't have when he successfully beat the league in his quest to move the Raiders to Los Angeles in the 1980s.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Los Angeles relocation fee to be $550 million per team


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stadium Update:  Construction Getting Underway

Rams finish season in California, will they stay?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CremeBrulee said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Move Rams -- not Chargers or Raiders -- to L.A.
> 
> Memo to NFL owners: When it comes to bringing Los Angeles back to your future during the next few weeks, take the Rams, but don't even think about touching the Raiders or the Chargers.
> 
> this author gets it.take the Rams but dont touch The Raiders or Chargers. I also like it here where he says both the cities of SD and Oakland are too precious to lose but not the same thing about st louis.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have to agree with the author too.  San Diego is a great place to host the Super Bowl in the dead of winter.  It IS a lot of money to the NFL.  I have always thought it was a shame the Chargers can't get a new stadium.  Qualcomm has got to be one of the oldest if not the oldest venue in the league.  A bit disappointed Dickie Post wasn't mentioned lol.
> 
> The fact the Raiders ownership has stated they want to stay in Oakland and the attendance in LA makes the likelihood of that move pretty low in my opinion.  I had never actually heard any rumors about a Raiders move to LA until reading your post the other day.
> 
> That leaves the Rams.  The article makes it sound as if LA and St. Louis are closely related.  Neither seem to like their teams enough to get them to stay.  More interest in baseball and basketball.  I liked the Rams when they were in LA. Flipper Anderson, Henry Ellard, Jim Everret, Jackie Slater, Eric Dickerson were all fun to watch. Who can forget about Joe Pendleton, Leo Farnsworth, and Tom Jarret hahaha!  I don't know why, but I couldn't stand them after they moved to St. Louis.  Maybe it was because they left. I don't know.
> 
> It seems a big risk to take for any team to move to Los Angeles given its history.  They would probably have just as high attendance in San Antonio, heck maybe London.  Are people from LA that big of fair weather football fans?  I can't see the Rams doing well for a couple more years in their current state (I think they are headed in the right direction) which doesn't bode well for attendance in LA.  Especially if the Kings, Dodgers, Lakers, Clippers, etc have an exceptional string of seasons.
> 
> Kind of funny the Colts can keep a team and have a decent attendance/market sandwiched between the Bears and football states like Michigan and Ohio, but not Los Angeles.   Not to mention football in Indiana is something to occupy your time until basketball season rolls around.
> 
> Good article. Thanks for the heads up.
Click to expand...


Thats always been a myth that LA has fair weather football fans.Here is the proof on that. The first year the chargers were in LA,that was the reason why they moved to san diego in the first place was they could not compete with the Rams for attendance out there.

Even though they had a winning season and made it into the divisonal round playoffs,their average crowds they had were only around 11,000 or so. The Rams on the other hand,even thought they finished the season with a losing record with the opposite record the chargers had in reverse,they averaged crowds of around over 77,000.

Hardly fairy weather fans.lol

LA will only embrace the Rams nobody else. the Year the Raiders moved out to LA,they had just come off winning a superbowl in oakland the previous season and incredibly their very first home game in LA drew a small crowd of just over 42,000. wow,what a way to greet a winner.

then a few years later when they won the superbowl out there in LA,the next season for their home opener,they only drew a small crowd of just over 45,000.,the oakland raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA,but nobody in LA cared.

that same year the rams for their home opener,they drew a sellout crowd standing room only of over 65,000.

LA is clearly Rams country.NFL football will do fine there but ONLY if it is just one team the Rams,the NFL is too stupid to understand this though.

also look at these two videos here.as you can see in these videos,that stadium is packed to the max,not one empty seat.



the first one is really impressive because as you can see,it is from the mid 70's and against the pitiful st louis cardinals who were always so terrible while in st louis.

dont know WHY anybody WOULD like the rams after they left LA,st louis rams is the most retarded name for a football team.if they arent playing in st louis,they arent the Rams.I refuse to this day to call them anything other than LOS ANGELES Rams. 

same with oakland,if they arent in oakland,they are the Raiders.when they moved to LA,they might as well have left for alaska for all i cared.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL Game Program: Hawaiian Warriors vs. Los Angeles Rams (September 6, 1948) | SportsPaper.info


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is great news.

Fred Roggin just stated on the news that he just received word that the Chargers are in nogotiations with the city of San Diego for a downtown stadium in case the Chargers don't get the ok to move to LA


----------



## LA RAM FAN

2016 St. Louis Rams home and away opponents determined


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dean Spanos on Why the Chargers Filed for Relocation


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams

This is the GREATEST DAY SINCE SLUT-O-MATIC DIED Jan. 18 2008 - I'm sorry St. Louis but you made a deal with THE DEVIL and Los Angeles has come for your soul

The Raiders have a fan base in LA but can't afford the relocation fee, and the NFL doesn't want to abandon that valuable northern California market.

The Chargers Can Afford the relocation fee but have no fan base in LA. This means they would have to essentially start over, which can only work if the Rams don't move.

They can both strive to be the team who joins Stan Kronke, which I thought would happen, however. .....

I now believe the goal all along was to aquire stadiums in Oakland and San Diego under the threat of relocation.

A possible outcome could be Spanos finally getting his stadium from San Diego now that the city knows he will leave, and the Rams relocation fee going to the Raiders for thier stadium, thus preserving two valuable markets , and gaining the Los Angeles market as well.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bliss UltraOmni | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams officially ask for permission to move to Los Angeles

Rams inform the NFL of plans to relocate to Los Angeles

Rams inform the NFL of plans to relocate to Los Angeles

Remember this....dean the dummy said he only did this because stan made a move on L.A.! In other words he really doesn't want to move.....he is just being a bitch. Stan will give him some crybaby money and he will stay in san Diego

https://www.facebook.com/losangelesrams/posts/10153173488700981?comment_tracking={"tn":"O"}


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.bizjournals.com/stlouis/...building-l-a-stadium-with-or-without-nfl.html
Sounds like Stan is going to build the Inglewood stadium with or without the NFL's approval .... THATTA BOY STAN!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

F. Joseph Ambriz Jr. | Facebook

Nathan Fenno on Twitter


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stan Kroenke's plan to win the race to Los Angeles


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Episode 22 – Bernie and Randy: The Podcast - 101Sports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Report: Stan Kroenke to build Inglewood stadium regardless


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Well, a few of their journalists get it, at least.‪#‎LARAMS‬

Messenger: The Day the Stadium Died : News


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> Well, a few of their journalists get it, at least.‪#‎LARAMS‬
> 
> Messenger: The Day the Stadium Died : News


You were wrong bro. The la chargers. Now stfu. You didnt see this coming.


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> Rams officially ask for permission to move to Los Angeles
> 
> Rams inform the NFL of plans to relocate to Los Angeles
> 
> Rams inform the NFL of plans to relocate to Los Angeles
> 
> Remember this....dean the dummy said he only did this because stan made a move on L.A.! In other words he really doesn't want to move.....he is just being a bitch. Stan will give him some crybaby money and he will stay in san Diego


I heard the chargers are moving. Did I hear wrong?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a few of their journalists get it, at least.‪#‎LARAMS‬
> 
> Messenger: The Day the Stadium Died : News
> 
> 
> 
> You were wrong bro. The la chargers. Now stfu. You didnt see this coming.
Click to expand...


dude i been saying the past year and half it will be the rams and chargers after i found out a few months after i made this thread they are pushing for two teams.

roger goodel told st louis their  stadium plan wont work.which was a major slap in the face to st louis.

kroneke is the only owner of the three that can afford the huge relocation fee of 550 mill.

oh and kronek has the law on his side,if they try and stop him,they will lose their asses in court and stan has said he WILL go rogue if they try and stop him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams officially ask for permission to move to Los Angeles
> 
> Rams inform the NFL of plans to relocate to Los Angeles
> 
> Rams inform the NFL of plans to relocate to Los Angeles
> 
> Remember this....dean the dummy said he only did this because stan made a move on L.A.! In other words he really doesn't want to move.....he is just being a bitch. Stan will give him some crybaby money and he will stay in san Diego
> 
> 
> 
> I heard the chargers are moving. Did I hear wrong?
Click to expand...

the chargers MIGHT join kroneke in inglewood next year,The Rams are a 100% done deal,the chargers are 50/50.

The rams are a done deal because st louis ranked dead last in value of their market AND in attendance this year.san diego is a valuable market though so they MIGHT stay,not sure.

but as you can see from this article here.looks like it will probably be the rams and chargers.

Rams And Chargers End LA Football Drought

again the RAMS I know are a 100% done deal,Chargers are up in the air though,not sure. 50/50 on them going to LA as well.


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a few of their journalists get it, at least.‪#‎LARAMS‬
> 
> Messenger: The Day the Stadium Died : News
> 
> 
> 
> You were wrong bro. The la chargers. Now stfu. You didnt see this coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude i been saying the past year and half it will be the rams and chargers after i found out a few months after i made this thread they are pushing for two teams.
> 
> roger goodel told st louis their  stadium plan wont work.which was a major slap in the face to st louis.
> 
> kroneke is the only owner of the three that can afford the huge relocation fee of 550 mill.
Click to expand...

Your thread is St Louis is moving to LA, not either them or the chargers.

Tell me what number post you mentioned the chargers. Was it page 1 or 260?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rodney Hartgrove | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a few of their journalists get it, at least.‪#‎LARAMS‬
> 
> Messenger: The Day the Stadium Died : News
> 
> 
> 
> You were wrong bro. The la chargers. Now stfu. You didnt see this coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude i been saying the past year and half it will be the rams and chargers after i found out a few months after i made this thread they are pushing for two teams.
> 
> roger goodel told st louis their  stadium plan wont work.which was a major slap in the face to st louis.
> 
> kroneke is the only owner of the three that can afford the huge relocation fee of 550 mill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your thread is St Louis is moving to LA, not either them or the chargers.
> 
> Tell me what number post you mentioned the chargers. Was it page 1 or 260?
Click to expand...



again like I said,when i first created this thread back then,I only had knowledge of the Rams coming back,wasnt till months later that i learned they were pushing for two teams.

The RAMS are a 100% done deal,Kroneke has the law on his side,chargers again are 50/50 dont know for sure.some of the owners are opposed to having two teams so we wont know for sure till the week after the superbowl is what i been hearing.

again read the link in post# 2616 that is just one of many articles i have posted here that it could very well be rams and chargers in the hundreds of pages on this thread.lol


Rams are a 100% lock, chargers are just speculation,dont know for sure on that one,wont know until l after the superbowl if chargers are coming as well or not.


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a few of their journalists get it, at least.‪#‎LARAMS‬
> 
> Messenger: The Day the Stadium Died : News
> 
> 
> 
> You were wrong bro. The la chargers. Now stfu. You didnt see this coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude i been saying the past year and half it will be the rams and chargers after i found out a few months after i made this thread they are pushing for two teams.
> 
> roger goodel told st louis their  stadium plan wont work.which was a major slap in the face to st louis.
> 
> kroneke is the only owner of the three that can afford the huge relocation fee of 550 mill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your thread is St Louis is moving to LA, not either them or the chargers.
> 
> Tell me what number post you mentioned the chargers. Was it page 1 or 260?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> again like I said,when i first created this thread back then,I only had knowledge of the Rams coming back,wasnt till months later that i learned they were pushing for two teams.
> 
> The RAMS are a 100% done deal,Kroneke has the law on his side,chargers again are 50/50 dont know for sure.some of the owners are opposed to having two teams so we wont know for sure till the week after the superbowl is what i been hearing.
> 
> again read the link in post# 2616 that is just one of many articles i have posted here that it could very well be rams and chargers in the hundreds of pages on this thread.lol
> 
> 
> Rams are a 100% lock, chargers are just speculation,dont know for sure on that one,wont know until l after the superbowl if chargers are coming as well or not.
Click to expand...

That's insane LA would lose a team in the first place if there's enough audience for two teams. 

I wish Michigan up by Lansing and grand rapids would start football and basketball teams. But they must not be big enough markets like St. Louis or Alabama.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, a few of their journalists get it, at least.‪#‎LARAMS‬
> 
> Messenger: The Day the Stadium Died : News
> 
> 
> 
> You were wrong bro. The la chargers. Now stfu. You didnt see this coming.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude i been saying the past year and half it will be the rams and chargers after i found out a few months after i made this thread they are pushing for two teams.
> 
> roger goodel told st louis their  stadium plan wont work.which was a major slap in the face to st louis.
> 
> kroneke is the only owner of the three that can afford the huge relocation fee of 550 mill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your thread is St Louis is moving to LA, not either them or the chargers.
> 
> Tell me what number post you mentioned the chargers. Was it page 1 or 260?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> again like I said,when i first created this thread back then,I only had knowledge of the Rams coming back,wasnt till months later that i learned they were pushing for two teams.
> 
> The RAMS are a 100% done deal,Kroneke has the law on his side,chargers again are 50/50 dont know for sure.some of the owners are opposed to having two teams so we wont know for sure till the week after the superbowl is what i been hearing.
> 
> again read the link in post# 2616 that is just one of many articles i have posted here that it could very well be rams and chargers in the hundreds of pages on this thread.lol
> 
> 
> Rams are a 100% lock, chargers are just speculation,dont know for sure on that one,wont know until l after the superbowl if chargers are coming as well or not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's insane LA would lose a team in the first place if there's enough audience for two teams.
> 
> I wish Michigan up by Lansing and grand rapids would start football and basketball teams. But they must not be big enough markets like St. Louis or Alabama.
Click to expand...


well me and you know its insane to bring two teams into the LA market but as you know,the NFL is run by a bunch of idiots who dont know better that LA wont support more than one team,the Rams.

they are too stupid to understand that LA already has USC and UCLA football so that bringing in another team other than the Rams that have the history and tradition is very risky and unwise.

The Rams were SUPPOSE to be coming to LA in 2015 but once kroneke make the announcement he was going to relocate the Rams to LA,spanos had a fit because the idiot thinks the LA market is his and belongs to him so that was the result of the delay to LA and it being put off for one more year.


here is the proof that neither the Rams or chargers were ever embraced when they were in LA like the Rams were.


The first year the Chargers came into the NFL,their first year they played inLA.that was why they moved to san diego was because they could not compete with the Rams in attendance while there. Even though they finished that season with an 8-4 record and made it to the playoffs,their average crowds were just around 22,000. FACT.

The Rams that same year finished the season with the opposite record of 4-8. Even though they had a losing season,they STILL averaged crowds of around 72,000. you can look it up yourself,sounds like a city with heart fro their team to me.

Also the year the Raiders won the superbowl out there in LA,the very next year for their home opener they only drew a small measly crowd of just 46,269 there.

what did the Rams draw that same season? 65,403 of a standing room only crowd which was pretty impressive itself since they were playing in a baseball stadium..

The Oakland Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA but nobody in LA cared,they did not care because LA only cares about the Rams,nobody else.


The city of LA DOES have passion and heart for football,but only for the Rams,nobody else obviously.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

STL fans keep quoting Stan from years ago about how he is "going to do everything he can to keep football in St. Louis." They refute him constantly, calling him a liar after reading through a very factual, accurate 29-page application.

The RSA back stabbed Stan. They made a lease agreement with him and promised a first tier stadium through 2025 (the ONLY reason the Rams relocated). The RSA broke that agreement by not providing upgrades, making the Rams eligible to relocate. Stan spent 12 or more years trying to "make it right" in St. Louis and the RSA denied his wishes.

Now, Stan is honoring that agreement and keeping to his word. How can he make it right in STL when the RSA and CVC won't give him his wishes? If you do not honor a contract, Stan is one of those guys who isn't going to forgive you and let you try again. He is going by the contract because he knows he can. Even with the riverfront proposal, it doesn't make economic sense, and it was given long after the last straw was already broken.

But STL blames Stan. It's all his fault. He's a scum. Peacock may be a good man but the team before him set him up for failure. Period.

The fact that he will own the stadium in inglewood and can keep it first tier however and whenever he wants at his own expense is genius.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis Rams' relocation bid contends they have the best plan for L.A. and NFL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Raiders scoff at Oakland stadium plan: 'They just don't want to play with us.'


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wow, Randy Dinwiddie, who has been mostly irrelevant and easily ignored, has actually posted something articulate and cogent (over on KTRISTL). Check it out...

Darren Smith - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los Angeles... | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

How a Failed Wal-Mart Made the L.A. Rams

Really curious why nobody in St. Louis is upset with A) the stupid clause that said the TWA dome would still be a top tier NFL Stadium in 2015, B) the officials who should've realized by 2005 that there was no way to make that happen, C) the same dome officials for not negotiating a new stadium while Slut-O-Matic was still alive, instead taking your chances with a BUSINESS MAN, or finally D) going to court over the clause, losing, and not caring about the consequences..

12 Likes3 Comments


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers play fast, loose with truth

Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... - F. Joseph Ambriz Jr. | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

John Mara and Carmen Policy are hoping for a vote next week on NFL relocation to L.A.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Is Kroenke trying to make it impossible to stay it in St. Louis?

This idiocy from Florio again about swapping franchises to keep St Louis in the NFL! Give it a REST Florio!!

KMOXSports on Twitter

eryone following the rams situation In St. Louis know the facts regarding the relocation by the Rams.
Stan Try to work with the CVC complying with the lease then it went to arbitration the Rams won arbitration CVC failed to comply with the ruling.
Stan presented his Inglewood stadium plans and suddenly the Chargers and Raiders in order to block the Rams with the fake toxic waste dump in Carson . Then we find out Jerry Richardson brings in So called game changer with Disney CEO Eiger which is also collusion by a stadium committee member.
Stan has every right to move his business back to where they belong in Los Angeles. Read the facts people of St. Louis and keep page The truth hurts and the Rams are going home.
Bring back the Los Angeles Rams


Vincent Bonsignore on Twitter

very eye opening.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kroenke's Relocation Application Was a Troll Job, and Could Backfire - 101Sports.com

iFollowed what guidelines Missy? Defaulting on original leased they happily and willingly signed back in 1995? Or the attempted shoveling through of public money without a vote? Trying to benefit from not following through on their legal commitmentsto the Rams and their owner? Those guidelines Missy? That "By The Book"?

The only feloniously shady duo in this mix are Jay "Hypocrite" Nixon and Dave Peacock. And they are desperately scrambling because Stan has nuked them.

There's nothing in this article that Bernie hasn't already spewed before. The same victim card whiny bullshit he is famous for. He is and will always be a disingenuous hack, plying his "trade" in a 5th rate media market, because he's incapable of making it to the big time.

It's done. It's over. Soon Shane and Bernie can wipe the tears off each others cheeks.

I
5·1 hr





Darla Lynne IngleI stopped taking you seriously after you said the Ram's are staying in STL. Move along cupcake.

And 101sports articles are all hack jobs...
5·2 hrs




Debra E. CallahanThis is the Rams' owner and COO at the game against SF on Sunday. They don't seem like two guys who are worried at all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL sets requirements Chargers, Raiders and Rams must agree to before vote on relocation to L.A.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is the final nail in the coffin for st louis.

Pinch Ivanhoe Villaroman Santos | Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/obvious.pseudonym/videos/o.177083695980/10208563075658758/?type=2&theater


----------



## Mad Scientist

From a link above:


> The NFL also set a relocation fee of *$550 million per team*, based on present-day dollars.


1.1 Billion dollars, none of which will be spent building a stadium. That'll be left to the chumps in L.A. to pay for.

EDIT: Well *of course* the Raiders wanna leave. Oakland *only* wants to give *90 million* towards renovations. AND the Raiders owner wants all the land so he can sell some of it off as an "investment partnership" AND keep all the Game Day money.

Doesn't the NFL already split gate receipts 60/40 to the home team?


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> this is the final nail in the coffin for st louis.
> 
> Pinch Ivanhoe Villaroman Santos | Facebook:


 

Sounds like a lot of fluff, numbers and dollars will do the talking


----------



## CremeBrulee

9/11 inside job said:


> this is the final nail in the coffin for st louis.
> 
> Pinch Ivanhoe Villaroman Santos | Facebook:


I actually read about this earlier. There was a link on one of the sites containing  a video you shared.  The Rams owner building the stadium complex in Inglewood.  I don't know if I would go as far to say the move is a done deal because of this.  I will wait until the papers are signed.  It looks that way though.

I feel kind of bad for the Rams fans that were making it to games.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CremeBrulee said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is the final nail in the coffin for st louis.
> 
> Pinch Ivanhoe Villaroman Santos | Facebook:
> 
> 
> 
> I actually read about this earlier. There was a link on one of the sites containing  a video you shared.  The Rams owner building the stadium complex in Inglewood.  I don't know if I would go as far to say the move is a done deal because of this.  I will wait until the papers are signed.  It looks that way though.
> 
> I feel kind of bad for the Rams fans that were making it to games.
Click to expand...

are you talking about st louis ram fans? if so,why? their REAL football team plays in arizona.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Some answers as NFL readies for L.A. vote

Some answers as NFL readies for L.A. vote


----------



## Kat

Coming in way late to this thread, and no way could I read it all, but it appears there is plenty of interest in bringing the Rams back to LA. To me when I think of the Rams I think of LA, not St Louis.


----------



## Toro

Kat said:


> Coming in way late to this thread, and no way could I read it all, but it appears there is plenty of interest in bringing the Rams back to LA. To me when I think of the Rams I think of LA, not St Louis.



There are 2,639 posts in this thread, of which 2,619 are 9/11 inside nutjob posting to himself.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

good news for oakland fans.
Compromise Los Angeles stadium plan could keep Raiders in Oakland


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Some answers as NFL readies for L.A. vote


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland has millions of reasons not to fund new Raiders stadium

Bonsignore: Breaking down final steps of NFL move to L.A.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this is hopeful for the chargers.

Prediction: San Diego Keeps the Chargers


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Raiders fans adopt wait-and-see attitude amid relocation saga


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA Rams fans rally at Coliseum to demand team’s return


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL return to Los Angeles saga to end; or not | Cover32


----------



## LA RAM FAN

3 NFL teams want LA. Here's who may get there

Vrooman said. Assuming the league decides to approve relocation of only one team, the Rams would likely win out because of Kroenke's stadium plan, which promotes wider economic development.

Three National Football League franchises filed this week to relocate toLos Angeles. But while the huge market can support a thriving sports scene, at least one of those teams probably won't make it there, experts said.







Dilip Vishwanat | Getty Images
St. Louis Rams fans display a banner in the fourth quarter against the San Francisco 49ers at St. Louis' Edward Jones Dome on Nov. 1, 2015.
The Oakland Raiders, San Diego Chargers and St. Louis Rams on Monday submitted applications to relocate — getting in their requests on the the first day they could do so. All three have postured to settle into the city, the second-largest in the U.S., which the Raiders and Rams both already left once, after the 1994 season.

Relocating to LA would almost certainly improve the financial prospects of the franchises. But facing a complicated process and the possibility of a crowded market, the NFL may approve the relocation of only one or two teams.

An owners' meeting next week could yield a vote on relocation plans, which would need approval from 24 of the league's 32 teams.

Each franchise has a strong incentive to move, as they have faced difficulties securing new stadiums and would likely see a big financial boost in Los Angeles. Any of the teams could see their value spike above $2.1 billion if they moved there, at least $500 million higher than if they stayed put, according to rough projections by John Vrooman, a Vanderbilt University sports economist.

That factors in the hefty fee a relocating team would owe the league. Vrooman estimates the teams would have to pay $375 million, which could reach upwards of $550 million depending on how the league calculates it.

Approval could hinge on the strength of potential venues. Rams owner Stan Kroenke last year proposed a new stadium and commercial facility that would cost an estimated $1.8 billion in Inglewood, which sits southwest of downtown L.A.

‹




Are these Redskins the NFL's cheapestplayers?



Will a 'concussion' impact the NFL's bottomline?
›
The Chargers and Raiders later proposed an estimated $1.7 billion joint venue in nearby Carson, backed byWalt DisneyCEO Bob Iger. The media giant has a strong connection to the NFL through its sports network ESPN.

All three teams have claims to L.A, but one or even two of them could lose the sweepstakes. The process remains uncertain not only because of the business considerations but also internal politics among league owners, said David Carter, principal at The Sports Business Group.

Here are some potential scenarios outlined by experts:

*Chargers and Rams both move to LA*
The Rams could end up sharing the Inglewood stadium with the Chargers, said Andrew Zimbalist, a professor of economics at Smith College inNorthampton, Massachusetts,who studies sports. He contended that owners of both teams draw more respect politically from their peers than the Raiders' ownership does, which could prove crucial in the voting process.

He said the Inglewood facility proposed by the Rams could potentially offer a wider economic boost than the Carson venue. Zimbalist added that the Chargers, based on geographic location, and Rams, from their previous presence in L.A., would be able to generate fan bases there with relative ease.

But if history in the L.A. area matters, one may wonder why Zimbalist thinks the Rams would see a benefit, while the Raiders would not. His answer: The Raiders' ownership has butted heads with other owners in the past, which makes things politically difficult for the team. "I think that (the NFL owners) have no desire to let them move back again."

*'Pharoah' and more: 2015's big sports stories*



Getty Images
*The Raiders move to LA*
Relocating two teams seems feasible based on the city's size.*The Los Angeles metro area*boasts the second-largest number of television households in the U.S., with more than 5.5 million, Vrooman said.

However, he noted that "TV ratings and viewership for sporting events is typically lower in L.A. compared to other megamarkets, even if an L.A. team is involved in the game." When the Raiders and Rams both played in L.A., games were often blacked out on local T.V. because the teams failed to sell out tickets, Vrooman said.

Regardless of a city's size, the NFL prefers one-team "monopoly" markets to two-team "duopoly" markets, Vrooman said. The same number of NFL fans support one team instead of two, effectively driving ticket prices higher.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Keep the Raiders in Oakland | Facebook

I REPEAT!!!
NEVER believe Bleacher Report because they said Magic Johnson was Mark's secret investor, DJax was signing with the Raiders, Mike Vick was signing with the Raiders, John Gruden is going to leave ESPN to coach the Raiders again, etc.
They gossip more than the lady down the street.

Buzz: Raiders' Davis Pursuing San Antonio Move If LA Bid Fails


----------



## LA RAM FAN

. Last month, team owner Dean Spanos preemptively rejected the deal in a letter to the NFL's LA move committee, writing "Nothing in Stan's letter gives me any reason to reconsider my partnership with (Raiders owner) Mark Davis and our chosen stadium site."

Proposal Emerges For Chargers and Rams to Share New NFL Stadium in Inglewood

L.A. relocation meeting primer: Chargers, Raiders, Rams in limbo


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"My wish is for the Rams to move back to Los Angeles. They were the city's original NFL team -- yeah, they moved from Cleveland -- and were here for decades until a former showgirl decided St. Louis was an attractive destination.

Listen, I don't want to malign St. Louis the way Stan Kroenke did, but I will say that the latter's description of that market isn't entirely wrong."
Yes, Los Angeles does deserve an NFL team

Darren Arata - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los Angeles... | Facebook

L.A. Rams Advocacy Group Poised For Team's Return


----------



## LA RAM FAN

REPORT: Chargers remain dedicated to Carson stadium project

The Crossover January 8th

The Crossover January 8th


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Latest On Los Angeles Relocation Talks

They are trying to get the raiders to back out so they can then approve rams/chargers only (not the sites), and get Iger and chargers involved with inglewood

My pure guess. A wealthy investor helps out Oakland and they build a new stadium in Northern California some place. That leaves Rams in LA. And Chargers either stay in SD or move in with Rams in Inglewood.
January 9 at 2:51am




Daniel DickinsonOr Rams in Inglewood and a couple years later they add an expansion team in Inglewood with Rams.
January 9 at 2:55am

Maybe it means nothing but....roggin is going to houston next week. All along he has said rams and chargers will make a deal to pair up. Fred knows more than he can say right now so I wonder if a deal is already done.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy gold.hee hee.
Task force lambastes Kroenke for 'cruel attack' : News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

REPORT: Chargers and Rams to relocate to Inglewood



A GREAT comment from Missouri State Sen. Rob Schaaf about the StL stadium task force's response to Rams' relocation statement:
Twitter

Can anybody tells us how many people are there?

1 Like2 Comments
LikeCommentShare
Chronological
Jimmy Miller likes this.
*Comments*




Ernie UlloaProbably won't get an estimation until the end.
January 9 at 10:34am




Jimmy MillerThanks!
January 9 at 10:36am




Debra E. CallahanEstimated 2-3 thousand.
January 9 at 2:27pm


Joanne Estrada | Facebook

Patently ridiculous and definitely illegal. The NFL keeps cooking its own goose. Amazing.

The St. Louis Rams, San Diego Chargers and Oakland Raiders have been presented with certification papers that they must agree to and sign in order to be eligible to move to Los Angeles, Jason La Canfora of CBS Sports reports via Jared Dubin of CBS Sports.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM PHOTOS AND VIDEOS

Manuel Herrera - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook

Elizabeth De Haro | Facebook

Veronica Tapia | Facebook

Ivan Jiu Jitsu - Photos from Ivan Jiu Jitsu's post | Facebook

comedy gold on raiders rally.hee hee.
Brian Joseph | Facebook

Hundreds rally outside LA Memorial Coliseum to bring Rams back

LA Rams fans rally, seek team's return

Hundreds rally outside LA Memorial Coliseum to bring Rams back


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Roger Goodell says NFL stadium proposals are not viable in Oakland, St. Louis and San Diego

Amado Luna Moran | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers owner Dean Spanos, however, has made it clear to owners and league officials that he is steadfastly opposed to moving to Inglewood. Raiders owner Mark Davis also told NFL officials this week he isn’t interested in going to Inglewood.

New NFL requirement could impact Robert Iger's deal with Carson stadium group

Hey guys see the newest article in the t Louis post about goodell saying the st Louis stadium won't block the Rams to move!! Post it!

Goodell: St. Louis stadium proposal inadequate : News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

*
‎Louis Espinoza‎toBring Back the Los Angeles Rams*
January 9 at 8:32pm·
What if:

. Now that the NFL won't block the Rams from moving, the Chargers and Rams get voted to relocate to LA, but not the Raiders.

. Now that Goldman Sachs has stated to the NFL that they're willing to finance the Carson stadium with one team only, Spanos is faced with some choices.

. Either partner with Kronke sharing the costs, or go to Carson alone taking on the whole financial burden along with the relocation fee on your shoulders.

. Spanos could convince Davis to threaten an antitrust suit unless he is given permission also.

. Kronke would still finish his stadium first, way ahead of Carson capturing all the first fruits that come with it.

. If Spanos is willing to sell his teams soul to Goldman Sachs, forsake his established market in San Diego for a perceived 25% fan base in LA, then go ahead I say.

. With three teams all fighting for new fans in LA, who stands to the most to lose, the one with a rich 49 year history in LA, or the new kid on the block?

. Somebody's bluff is about to be called.

What if.......


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It's the beginning of chargers breaking away of the Carson joint! It was just a matter of time. How about them LA Raiiidaaass!!! Your team is in Oakland. LA RAMS baby!

Durrell PakoimaRed Fowler | Facebook


----------



## rightwinger

Poor 9/11

He has been bumping this thread almost every day for a year and a half. Made over 2000 posts on it

Guess what?
NFL committee recommends proposal of Chargers and Raiders

Come on 9/11.....ready to admit you are rightwingers bitch?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

time to eat shit disinfo agent resident troll rightwinger,almost every media report i been seeing today coming out is RAMS AND CHARGERS.

i heard on my radio station as well this morning who have reporters out there they talked to one of the owners who told them its Rams and chargers/Inglewood.

oh and time to eat EVEN more paid troll rightwinger,

look at this below.

Just now on NFL Network: Reporting that LA Committee just met privately with Spanos and Davis to try to dissolve their partnership so one of them (i.e. Chargers) can join the Inglewood ticket with the Rams, and that the owners want to get this done tonight.


----------



## rightwinger

Damn 9-11

You made 2000 posts on this thread and..

HOUSTON – A powerful NFL committee has made its recommendation in the three-way race for Los Angeles.

The NFL’s committee on Los Angeles opportunities told NFL owners here Tuesday that it favors the stadium project in Carson, Calif., a joint venture proposed by the San Diego Chargers and Oakland Raiders. The other choice on the table was the project in Inglewood backed by St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke, though owners also decided Tuesday that the Rams will not be moving there alone if that project survives at all.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

rightwinger said:


> Poor 9/11
> 
> He has been bumping this thread almost every day for a year and a half. Made over 2000 posts on it
> 
> Guess what?
> NFL committee recommends proposal of Chargers and Raiders
> 
> Come on 9/11.....ready to admit you are rightwingers bitch?


Guess what?  He's right.  What is it to you if he bumps the thread?  Get a life!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor 9/11
> 
> He has been bumping this thread almost every day for a year and a half. Made over 2000 posts on it
> 
> Guess what?
> NFL committee recommends proposal of Chargers and Raiders
> 
> Come on 9/11.....ready to admit you are rightwingers bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what?  He's right.  What is it to you if he bumps the thread?  Get a life!
Click to expand...



poor disinfo troll right winger.someone who can NEVER admit when he is wrong.

that is funny that he is going by ONE just ONE report when I have seen MULTIPLE reports today that the owners are in favor of the inglewood project having the charger AND the Rams in inglewood next year.

Just now on NFL Network: Reporting that LA Committee just met privately with Spanos and Davis to try to dissolve their partnership so one of them (i.e. Chargers) can join the Inglewood ticket with the Rams, and that the owners want to get this done tonight. 

NFL Networks IAN RAPOPORT reporting Inglewood site will be approved. Rams to LA and Chargers conditional to move after SD public vote.

-NFL OWNERS REPORTEDLY HOPING RAMS/CHARGERS STADIUM IN LOS ANGELES,SORRY RAIDERS.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...sorry-raiders/


----------



## rightwinger

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor 9/11
> 
> He has been bumping this thread almost every day for a year and a half. Made over 2000 posts on it
> 
> Guess what?
> NFL committee recommends proposal of Chargers and Raiders
> 
> Come on 9/11.....ready to admit you are rightwingers bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what?  He's right.  What is it to you if he bumps the thread?  Get a life!
Click to expand...

Jesus wants the Rams in St Louis


----------



## Book of Jeremiah

Starkey is winning in the who loves Obama more poll.  It just isn't his night.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor 9/11
> 
> He has been bumping this thread almost every day for a year and a half. Made over 2000 posts on it
> 
> Guess what?
> NFL committee recommends proposal of Chargers and Raiders
> 
> Come on 9/11.....ready to admit you are rightwingers bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what?  He's right.  What is it to you if he bumps the thread?  Get a life!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus wants the Rams in St Louis
Click to expand...



see what i am talking about jeri,EVERYTIME USMB'S resident troll rightwinger is backed up against the wall with pesky facts he cant refute,he changes the subject.Like clockwork he is so easy to predict.


USMB'S resident troll cant debunk these facts below  that came out today that it will be rams and chargers so as always,he changes the subject to avoid admitting deafeat.


-NFL OWNERS REPORTEDLY HOPING RAMS/CHARGERS STADIUM IN LOS ANGELES,SORRY RAIDERS.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...sorry-raiders/

Just now on NFL Network: Reporting that LA Committee just met privately with Spanos and Davis to try to dissolve their partnership so one of them (i.e. Chargers) can join the Inglewood ticket with the Rams, and that the owners want to get this done tonight. 

NFL Networks IAN RAPOPORT reporting Inglewood site will be approved. Rams to LA and Chargers conditional to move after SD public vote.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jeremiah said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor 9/11
> 
> He has been bumping this thread almost every day for a year and a half. Made over 2000 posts on it
> 
> Guess what?
> NFL committee recommends proposal of Chargers and Raiders
> 
> Come on 9/11.....ready to admit you are rightwingers bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what?  He's right.  What is it to you if he bumps the thread?  Get a life!
Click to expand...

because he cant stand me proving him wrong since he said the Rams would NEVER come back to LA thats why he hates me bumping the thread cause the truth hurts that he has been proven wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Damn 9-11
> 
> You made 2000 posts on this thread and..
> 
> HOUSTON – A powerful NFL committee has made its recommendation in the three-way race for Los Angeles.
> 
> The NFL’s committee on Los Angeles opportunities told NFL owners here Tuesday that it favors the stadium project in Carson, Calif., a joint venture proposed by the San Diego Chargers and Oakland Raiders. The other choice on the table was the project in Inglewood backed by St. Louis Rams owner Stan Kroenke, though owners also decided Tuesday that the Rams will not be moving there alone if that project survives at all.



hey PAID SHILL of USMB,time to wipe the egg off your face and let me give you a crying towel to cry in defeat. as always,I OWN you just like i have since day one you arrived here in EVERY debate.

-NFL OWNERS REPORTEDLY HOPING RAMS/CHARGERS STADIUM IN LOS ANGELES,SORRY RAIDERS.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...sorry-raiders/

Just now on NFL Network: Reporting that LA Committee just met privately with Spanos and Davis to try to dissolve their partnership so one of them (i.e. Chargers) can join the Inglewood ticket with the Rams, and that the owners want to get this done tonight. 

NFL Networks IAN RAPOPORT reporting Inglewood site will be approved. Rams to LA and Chargers conditional to move after SD public vote.


even in st louis,they have accepted it that the Rams are in LA this year.this was posted at the los angeles rams site i post at from a rams fan that lives in ST LOUIS.-

As a St. Louis Rams fan, congrats on getting the Rams back. My only suggestions are to keep showing up to the games and find a way to get rid of that owner. Worst owner in all of sports and the Rams will find it very hard to win with him at the helm.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sounds official to me that the Rams are back in LA.

Rams To Move To Los Angeles


----------



## KissMy

Yup - The NFL voted to move the Rams back to LA. 

9/11 inside job has been going at this since 2012 & still his screws lose & has this thread is off by a year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

KissMy said:


> Yup - The NFL voted to move the Rams back to LA.
> 
> 9/11 inside job has been going at this since 2012 & still his screws lose & has this thread is off by a year.



congrats at demonstrating as always that YOU are the one who lies all the time not me as you so falsely accused me of disinfo agent troll.

going on about this since 2012? oh really? check the date of the thread idiot.

your obviously thinking of when YOU got worried the Rams were leaving that dump in stank louis.

oh and unlike you at least I admit it when i am wrong,i admitted way back this summer i was off by one year and said it would be THIS year,you however said they were NEVER coming back saying kronke was just using the land as LEVERAGE for a new stadium and LIED saying you did no say that, wait to watch you play dodgeball with this quote of yours below from back then.



ALL BLACK AND WHITE YOUR COMMENTS FROM A YEAR AND A HALF AGO BACK THEN,TIME TO EAT CROW BECAUSE AS I ALWAYS DO,ONCE AGAIN AS USUAL I TAKE YOU TO SCHOOL.

expect Rams to be back in LA next year.

I wish we had the Cardinals back in St. Louis also, but that is water under the bridge. Stan is just trying to fleece tax payers for more money. He can kiss my ass. LA should get the Raiders, I hear they are available.

*Stan is just using his families WalMart property as leverage in negociations with St. Louis. It will cost him $2.5 billion to move the team.The NFL will hit him with a $275 million relocation fee if he moves the Rams to Los Angeles. The massive relocation fee and the cost of building a stadium himself would appear to be prohibitive.*


screws lose? oh the IRONY.

YOU not only thought Kroneke was just using the land purchase as LEVERAGE for a new stadium in stank louis,but cant even count as well saying i started this thread in 2012.

comedy gold from you as always little troll.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

i said back then I would have the last laugh on you two trolls after you both said they were not coming back as i just proved  and i am INDEED having the last laugh on you just as i said i would back then a year and a half ago.


I was wondering when you would come on my thread and troll again when you did not come on and say the Rams players at the christmas party told you they are staying in stank louis.

your ilk is the typical kind in stank louis and why your city should NEVER have another football team again.you all are bandwagon fans there ,you all will take ANY team as you proved in your posts.

thats the MAJOR difference between LA RAM fans and Ram fans in stank louis, stank louis will take ANY team as you have proven,

you lose the cardinals,then whine about it and take the Rams as a consolation prize,NOW you lost the Rams,and you all want ANOTHER NFL team to steal? 


In Los Angeles,they all wanted the RAMS back or no other team,they would not take just any team like you did,they did not want an expansion team,they wanted the RAMS "NOBODY ELSE" same as me.because unlike you,in LA they are LOYAL to their team.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

quote from troll KISS MY-Yup  The NFL voted to move the Rams back to LA.



yup,they voted to move them back after you said they were NOT  coming back a year and a half ago with your warped THEORY kroneke was just using the land purchase for lets hear it-LEVERAGE for a new stadium in st louis were you were words BACK THEN,you know it,i know it disinfo agent.


----------



## Billo_Really

I said the Rams would be back to LA.  Not 9/11.  Me.  Me, me, me, me.

Pay no attention to 9/11.  I'm the one who said it.  Me.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor 9/11
> 
> He has been bumping this thread almost every day for a year and a half. Made over 2000 posts on it
> 
> Guess what?
> NFL committee recommends proposal of Chargers and Raiders
> 
> Come on 9/11.....ready to admit you are rightwingers bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what?  He's right.  What is it to you if he bumps the thread?  Get a life!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus wants the Rams in St Louis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> see what i am talking about jeri,EVERYTIME USMB'S resident troll rightwinger is backed up against the wall with pesky facts he cant refute,he changes the subject.Like clockwork he is so easy to predict.
> 
> 
> USMB'S resident troll cant debunk these facts below  that came out today that it will be rams and chargers so as always,he changes the subject to avoid admitting deafeat.
> 
> 
> -NFL OWNERS REPORTEDLY HOPING RAMS/CHARGERS STADIUM IN LOS ANGELES,SORRY RAIDERS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...sorry-raiders/
> 
> Just now on NFL Network: Reporting that LA Committee just met privately with Spanos and Davis to try to dissolve their partnership so one of them (i.e. Chargers) can join the Inglewood ticket with the Rams, and that the owners want to get this done tonight.
> 
> NFL Networks IAN RAPOPORT reporting Inglewood site will be approved. Rams to LA and Chargers conditional to move after SD public vote.
Click to expand...

Sucker....

You believe that hoax?


----------



## Billo_Really

rightwinger said:


> Sucker....
> 
> You believe that hoax?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor 9/11
> 
> He has been bumping this thread almost every day for a year and a half. Made over 2000 posts on it
> 
> Guess what?
> NFL committee recommends proposal of Chargers and Raiders
> 
> Come on 9/11.....ready to admit you are rightwingers bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what?  He's right.  What is it to you if he bumps the thread?  Get a life!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus wants the Rams in St Louis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> see what i am talking about jeri,EVERYTIME USMB'S resident troll rightwinger is backed up against the wall with pesky facts he cant refute,he changes the subject.Like clockwork he is so easy to predict.
> 
> 
> USMB'S resident troll cant debunk these facts below  that came out today that it will be rams and chargers so as always,he changes the subject to avoid admitting deafeat.
> 
> 
> -NFL OWNERS REPORTEDLY HOPING RAMS/CHARGERS STADIUM IN LOS ANGELES,SORRY RAIDERS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...sorry-raiders/
> 
> Just now on NFL Network: Reporting that LA Committee just met privately with Spanos and Davis to try to dissolve their partnership so one of them (i.e. Chargers) can join the Inglewood ticket with the Rams, and that the owners want to get this done tonight.
> 
> NFL Networks IAN RAPOPORT reporting Inglewood site will be approved. Rams to LA and Chargers conditional to move after SD public vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sucker....
> 
> You believe that hoax?
Click to expand...


sucker indeed you are paid troll.,

YOU actually never thought carson was a hoax.comedy gold.

as always,you prove my point for me as you have since day one resident troll that you are INCAPABLE of EVER SAYING-WOW YOU WERE RIGHT 9/11. I WAS WRONG.

thats why you are USMB'S resident troll.

Knowing you disinfo agent,I would not put it past you that  you STILL  honestly think carson is real and the raiders and chargers will be playing in LA this year.

I guess ESPN and all the media just lied to everybody in the entire country last night as well as  this morning as well right?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor 9/11
> 
> He has been bumping this thread almost every day for a year and a half. Made over 2000 posts on it
> 
> Guess what?
> NFL committee recommends proposal of Chargers and Raiders
> 
> Come on 9/11.....ready to admit you are rightwingers bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what?  He's right.  What is it to you if he bumps the thread?  Get a life!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus wants the Rams in St Louis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> see what i am talking about jeri,EVERYTIME USMB'S resident troll rightwinger is backed up against the wall with pesky facts he cant refute,he changes the subject.Like clockwork he is so easy to predict.
> 
> 
> USMB'S resident troll cant debunk these facts below  that came out today that it will be rams and chargers so as always,he changes the subject to avoid admitting deafeat.
> 
> 
> -NFL OWNERS REPORTEDLY HOPING RAMS/CHARGERS STADIUM IN LOS ANGELES,SORRY RAIDERS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...sorry-raiders/
> 
> Just now on NFL Network: Reporting that LA Committee just met privately with Spanos and Davis to try to dissolve their partnership so one of them (i.e. Chargers) can join the Inglewood ticket with the Rams, and that the owners want to get this done tonight.
> 
> NFL Networks IAN RAPOPORT reporting Inglewood site will be approved. Rams to LA and Chargers conditional to move after SD public vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sucker....
> 
> You believe that hoax?
Click to expand...

you do indeed believe in hoaxs such as that carson toxic landfill site.



must suck to be a troll who can never admit defeat.


i said a few months ago,you won the battle temporary when i said they would be back this past year,but i was going to win the WAR when the Rams are back in LA.

everyone here knows I have showed you for the lying paid troll you are who can NEVER admit defeat.

here,let me give you this rag so you can wipe the shit off your face paid troll.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor 9/11
> 
> He has been bumping this thread almost every day for a year and a half. Made over 2000 posts on it
> 
> Guess what?
> NFL committee recommends proposal of Chargers and Raiders
> 
> Come on 9/11.....ready to admit you are rightwingers bitch?
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what?  He's right.  What is it to you if he bumps the thread?  Get a life!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jesus wants the Rams in St Louis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> see what i am talking about jeri,EVERYTIME USMB'S resident troll rightwinger is backed up against the wall with pesky facts he cant refute,he changes the subject.Like clockwork he is so easy to predict.
> 
> 
> USMB'S resident troll cant debunk these facts below  that came out today that it will be rams and chargers so as always,he changes the subject to avoid admitting deafeat.
> 
> 
> -NFL OWNERS REPORTEDLY HOPING RAMS/CHARGERS STADIUM IN LOS ANGELES,SORRY RAIDERS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...sorry-raiders/
> 
> Just now on NFL Network: Reporting that LA Committee just met privately with Spanos and Davis to try to dissolve their partnership so one of them (i.e. Chargers) can join the Inglewood ticket with the Rams, and that the owners want to get this done tonight.
> 
> NFL Networks IAN RAPOPORT reporting Inglewood site will be approved. Rams to LA and Chargers conditional to move after SD public vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sucker....
> 
> You believe that hoax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sucker indeed you are paid troll.,
> 
> YOU actually never thought carson was a hoax.comedy gold.
> 
> as always,you prove my point for me as you have since day one resident troll that you are INCAPABLE of EVER SAYING-WOW YOU WERE RIGHT 9/11. I WAS WRONG.
> 
> thats why you are USMB'S resident troll.
> 
> Knowing you disinfo agent,I would not put it past you that  you STILL  honestly think carson is real and the raiders and chargers will be playing in LA this year.
> 
> I guess ESPN and all the media just lied to everybody in the entire country last night as well as  this morning as well right?
Click to expand...

Are you that fucking gullible that you actually believe that nonsense?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremiah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guess what?  He's right.  What is it to you if he bumps the thread?  Get a life!
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus wants the Rams in St Louis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> see what i am talking about jeri,EVERYTIME USMB'S resident troll rightwinger is backed up against the wall with pesky facts he cant refute,he changes the subject.Like clockwork he is so easy to predict.
> 
> 
> USMB'S resident troll cant debunk these facts below  that came out today that it will be rams and chargers so as always,he changes the subject to avoid admitting deafeat.
> 
> 
> -NFL OWNERS REPORTEDLY HOPING RAMS/CHARGERS STADIUM IN LOS ANGELES,SORRY RAIDERS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/...sorry-raiders/
> 
> Just now on NFL Network: Reporting that LA Committee just met privately with Spanos and Davis to try to dissolve their partnership so one of them (i.e. Chargers) can join the Inglewood ticket with the Rams, and that the owners want to get this done tonight.
> 
> NFL Networks IAN RAPOPORT reporting Inglewood site will be approved. Rams to LA and Chargers conditional to move after SD public vote.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sucker....
> 
> You believe that hoax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sucker indeed you are paid troll.,
> 
> YOU actually never thought carson was a hoax.comedy gold.
> 
> as always,you prove my point for me as you have since day one resident troll that you are INCAPABLE of EVER SAYING-WOW YOU WERE RIGHT 9/11. I WAS WRONG.
> 
> thats why you are USMB'S resident troll.
> 
> Knowing you disinfo agent,I would not put it past you that  you STILL  honestly think carson is real and the raiders and chargers will be playing in LA this year.
> 
> I guess ESPN and all the media just lied to everybody in the entire country last night as well as  this morning as well right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you that fucking gullible that you actually believe that nonsense?
Click to expand...


hey paid shill,i see right through your act,

you just hope i get angry and yell at you hoping for a reaction but i never take the bait,i just laugh at you with the fact you want me to think YOU are right and everyone else in the country and world is wrong and ESPN is just lying.you are too funny beyond words and any other troll to ever post at USMB.




cant wait till this upcoming football season when the words LOS ANGELES RAMS are on monday night football and they show the shots of LA and you ask me if i am that fucking gullible..



you sure provide me comedy relief,you really need to get a job as a comedian dude,your one of a kind.



run along now little troll,sorry not taking your bait.

same as in our JFK and 9/11 debates,you can only sling shit in defeat like the monkey troll you are.you cant deal with the fact  that you won the battle 6 months ago but "I" won the war.





you bore me,im done with doing this-


advise i plan to follow.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy gold.lol

"Stop Whining, la; We Deserve Another Chance" by Miklasz, Bernie - St Louis Post-Dispatch (MO), January 18, 1995 | Online Research Library: Questia


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Duane Allen Arturo Vallejos | Facebook

video.My pops got some TV time... It was great enjoying this with my pops.... He's been going to Rams games since the 50's.... GREAT JOB BBTRTLA


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Eric Dickerson: Rams back in L.A. is 'perfect fit'

eric dickerson

Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... - Pinch Ivanhoe Villaroman Santos | Facebook

Mark Stores - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

john hadl photo


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Michael Mason - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook

LA TIMES PAPER.

Honestly, I've been a Rams fan since I was a kid, I was born in Twentynine Palms, lived in Yuma, AZ, only team I knew since '73. 
I've always hated the Cowboys, and I still will, but I gotta give Jerry Jones props. Without him, I think Spanos would've gotten his way. I hate the Cowboys a little less today.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy gold.

http://www.101sports.com/…/nfl-guilty-personal-foul-proud-…/
Here for your entertainment is Bernie' rant.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

South Dakota used car dealer owns losangelesrams.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... - Nancy Wolff-Diaz | Facebook

yes sir indeed.lol

Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... - Libra King Thomas | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here's a 360-degree view of the Rams' new home in Inglewood


----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy gold.hee hee

Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... - Manny Ronald Sifuentes | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Keith Smith - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

rams are back la newspapaer


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Head.of.nail.HIT! 
*didn't mention GeorgIa as source of declining attendance. Hilarious nonetheless 
great video.
F. Joseph Ambriz Jr. | Facebook​


----------



## Wry Catcher

I'm pleased.  As I Niner fan (who held season tickets at Kezar and Candlestick) whose sworn never to attend Levi Stadium or spend a dime to enrich the York Family, I can now look forward to going to LA once a year and watch the game.  Of course the best place to watch a Niner / lamb game is in West LA, at the San Francisco Saloon.

Breakfast at Venice Beach and a burger and fries at the SF Saloon, watching the Niners kick LA's ass, is almost as fun as going to AT&T and watching the Giants out hit, out pitch and out score the Dodgers.

San Francisco Saloon

Open the link, bet you crave a burger if you do!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wry Catcher said:


> I'm pleased.  As I Niner fan (who held season tickets at Kezar and Candlestick) whose sworn never to attend Levi Stadium or spend a dime to enrich the York Family, I can now look forward to going to LA once a year and watch the game.  Of course the best place to watch a Niner / lamb game is in West LA, at the San Francisco Saloon.
> 
> Breakfast at Venice Beach and a burger and fries at the SF Saloon, watching the Niners kick LA's ass, is almost as fun as going to AT&T and watching the Giants out hit, out pitch and out score the Dodgers.
> 
> San Francisco Saloon
> 
> Open the link, bet you crave a burger if you do!



yeah thats the smart way to do it.

fuck Jed York for taking the niners out of the bay area and dont give him a dime,just go to inglewood and watch that classic california rivalry get renewed.I like your thinking.thats how i would do it as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland Mayor Says Raiders on Starting Line for New Deal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

With quick departure unlikely, Raiders to meet with Oakland Coliseum boss


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> comedy gold.hee hee
> 
> Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... - Manny Ronald Sifuentes | Facebook


You ever ask yourself why a market like LA doesn't have a football team when it's like one of the biggest market in the world?  I'll tell you why.  They use LA to get other cities to fund their new stadiums.  If we as tax payers don't pay up, they'll leave. 

So now not only do corporations not pay their fair share of taxes, some of them make us subsidize them financially or they'll leave.  What a scam. 

Why can't the Rams stay in St. Louis and LA start their own god damn team?

Keeping the Rams was not without its critics. A new stadium would've required hundreds of millions of dollars of public money. 
[FONT=Georgia, serif]Rams Fans Criticize Team's Move From St. Louis To Los Angeles
[/FONT]


----------



## Mad Scientist

If LA and New York and all these "big markets" we're SO important and valuable then the fvckin NFL would have already moved most of their "franchises" (not teams) there already with their own fvckin money.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> comedy gold.hee hee
> 
> Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... - Manny Ronald Sifuentes | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> You ever ask yourself why a market like LA doesn't have a football team when it's like one of the biggest market in the world?  I'll tell you why.  They use LA to get other cities to fund their new stadiums.  If we as tax payers don't pay up, they'll leave.
> 
> So now not only do corporations not pay their fair share of taxes, some of them make us subsidize them financially or they'll leave.  What a scam.
> 
> Why can't the Rams stay in St. Louis and LA start their own god damn team?
> 
> Keeping the Rams was not without its critics. A new stadium would've required hundreds of millions of dollars of public money.
> [FONT=Georgia, serif]Rams Fans Criticize Team's Move From St. Louis To Los Angeles
> [/FONT]
Click to expand...

true.another reason why LA was without a team for so long is while they badly wanted a tea,they have stood fast the past decade or so and said they did not want a team that required tax payers to foot the bill which is why they waited till now to have a privately funded team.

that is why the greedy NFL owners tried really hard to stop the inglewood site and have carson built because since kroneke footed the bill with his OWN money and built it with his own dime,other cities will start wanting the same thing and tell the NFL-build your own damn stadium,you got the money. kroneke did it in LA,so can you

thats the way it SHOULD be.thats what these greedy owners are worried about now.lol

we can only hope they get wise and start catching on anyways.

the reason this time around was different than in years past that LA was being used as leverage for new stadiums in their cities is because just about every team around the country has gotten a new stadium or refurbished it so having the rams back in LA was the right time to stop using LA as leverage for other cities.

It was simple as pie to understand that this time was different and the rams would be back.st louis is bankrupt in millions of debt trying to pay off the CURRENT stadium,so it was laughable as hell to think they could get fund a new stadium.comedy gold.logic and common sense never registered with people around here like mad nutcase when i tried to explain that back then though just to watch it go through one ear and other the other with the,


that is WHY in the end they gave kroeneke the green light for the new stadium is because he agreed to house a 2nd team.so actually they STILL have the LA threat card they can use.


----------



## sealybobo

9/11 inside job said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> comedy gold.hee hee
> 
> Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... - Manny Ronald Sifuentes | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> You ever ask yourself why a market like LA doesn't have a football team when it's like one of the biggest market in the world?  I'll tell you why.  They use LA to get other cities to fund their new stadiums.  If we as tax payers don't pay up, they'll leave.
> 
> So now not only do corporations not pay their fair share of taxes, some of them make us subsidize them financially or they'll leave.  What a scam.
> 
> Why can't the Rams stay in St. Louis and LA start their own god damn team?
> 
> Keeping the Rams was not without its critics. A new stadium would've required hundreds of millions of dollars of public money.
> [FONT=Georgia, serif]Rams Fans Criticize Team's Move From St. Louis To Los Angeles
> [/FONT]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true.another reason why LA was without a team for so long is while they badly wanted a tea,they have stood fast the past decade or so and said they did not want a team that required tax payers to foot the bill which is why they waited till now to have a privately funded team.
> 
> that is why the greedy NFL owners tried really hard to stop the inglewood site and have carson built because since kroneke footed the bill with his OWN money and built it with his own dime,other cities will start wanting the same thing and tell the NFL-build your own damn stadium,you got the money. kroneke did it in LA,so can you
> 
> thats the way it SHOULD be.thats what these greedy owners are worried about now.lol
> 
> we can only hope they get wise and start catching on anyways.
> 
> the reason this time around was different than in years past that LA was being used as leverage for new stadiums in their cities is because just about every team around the country has gotten a new stadium or refurbished it so having the rams back in LA was the right time to stop using LA as leverage for other cities.
> 
> It was simple as pie to understand that this time was different and the rams would be back.st louis is bankrupt in millions of debt trying to pay off the CURRENT stadium,so it was laughable as hell to think they could get fund a new stadium.comedy gold.logic and common sense never registered with people around here like mad nutcase when i tried to explain that back then though just to watch it go through one ear and other the other with the,
> 
> 
> that is WHY in the end they gave kroeneke the green light for the new stadium is because he agreed to house a 2nd team.so actually they STILL have the LA threat card they can use.
Click to expand...

From what I heard St. Louis sold out every home game.  Is that not true?  Even losing seasons and the fans still support the team?  Sounds to me like the fans got hosed.  The Rams should have stayed in St. Louis, the new owner should, instead of having to pay a billion dollars for a new team, he should be given a team and then its his responsibility to build a new stadium.  Sounds like there is a market in St. Louis for a football team.  Why are they being denied?


----------



## KissMy

The in the OP the 9/11 idiot posted "I will be constanty updating this thread with new information,* this has been known since 2012 it was going to happen* so for now, I'll just post a few videos form the past to get everyone started" 

The idiot said he has known this since 2012.  Yet he still missed the year of the move!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> comedy gold.hee hee
> 
> Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... - Manny Ronald Sifuentes | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> You ever ask yourself why a market like LA doesn't have a football team when it's like one of the biggest market in the world?  I'll tell you why.  They use LA to get other cities to fund their new stadiums.  If we as tax payers don't pay up, they'll leave.
> 
> So now not only do corporations not pay their fair share of taxes, some of them make us subsidize them financially or they'll leave.  What a scam.
> 
> Why can't the Rams stay in St. Louis and LA start their own god damn team?
> 
> Keeping the Rams was not without its critics. A new stadium would've required hundreds of millions of dollars of public money.
> [FONT=Georgia, serif]Rams Fans Criticize Team's Move From St. Louis To Los Angeles
> [/FONT]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> true.another reason why LA was without a team for so long is while they badly wanted a tea,they have stood fast the past decade or so and said they did not want a team that required tax payers to foot the bill which is why they waited till now to have a privately funded team.
> 
> that is why the greedy NFL owners tried really hard to stop the inglewood site and have carson built because since kroneke footed the bill with his OWN money and built it with his own dime,other cities will start wanting the same thing and tell the NFL-build your own damn stadium,you got the money. kroneke did it in LA,so can you
> 
> thats the way it SHOULD be.thats what these greedy owners are worried about now.lol
> 
> we can only hope they get wise and start catching on anyways.
> 
> the reason this time around was different than in years past that LA was being used as leverage for new stadiums in their cities is because just about every team around the country has gotten a new stadium or refurbished it so having the rams back in LA was the right time to stop using LA as leverage for other cities.
> 
> It was simple as pie to understand that this time was different and the rams would be back.st louis is bankrupt in millions of debt trying to pay off the CURRENT stadium,so it was laughable as hell to think they could get fund a new stadium.comedy gold.logic and common sense never registered with people around here like mad nutcase when i tried to explain that back then though just to watch it go through one ear and other the other with the,
> 
> 
> that is WHY in the end they gave kroeneke the green light for the new stadium is because he agreed to house a 2nd team.so actually they STILL have the LA threat card they can use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> From what I heard St. Louis sold out every home game.  Is that not true?  Even losing seasons and the fans still support the team?  Sounds to me like the fans got hosed.  The Rams should have stayed in St. Louis, the new owner should, instead of having to pay a billion dollars for a new team, he should be given a team and then its his responsibility to build a new stadium.  Sounds like there is a market in St. Louis for a football team.  Why are they being denied?
Click to expand...



Dude havent you learned by now you can NEVER believe what the LAMESTREAM media tells you?

Dude you obviously have been hearing that narrative from the LAMESTREAM media who obviously has been getting their narrative from the spin of likes such as st louis sportswriters hacks bernie mikeletz and shane grey,those two are the most delusional sports hacks you'll ever come across.they were in denial to the last second that the rams were not leaving,those two guys ALWAYS plant stories in the media in favor of the Rams that the national media spins.

that could not be any further from the truth.Had you paid any attention to looking at the seats in the stadium when you watched the rams and lions play when your Lions played them back in december,you would have noticed back then that the place was a ghostown.

st louis sports hacks shane grey and bernie whats his name,if you call them out for their lies at their sports columns they write they ban you,they hate hearing the truth.

the Rams should have stayed in st louis? I KNOW you are not being serious and are joking?

the truth is st louis is a HORRIBLE market for NFL football.Its a great baseball town and hockey town but horrible for NFL football.

Here read this article from this st louis sportswriter,I actually have respect for him unlike those two idiots bernie and shane grey because HE tells the truth.




Rams vs. Seattle: Plenty of good seats available : Sports
How far down are ticket sales? Demoff said team policy is not to reveal such numbers. But the “tickets distributed” numbers for home preseason games against Indianapolis and Kansas City tell you all you need to know.
The numbers for those games were 37,460 for Indy and 37,616 for KC. Some of those 37,000 were giveaways, but preseason games normally generate next to nothing in terms of single-game sales.
The moral to the story? The Rams’ season-ticket base is at minimum below 37,000. And unless the Rams have a monumental week in terms of single-ticket stales, we’re talking about an opening-day “crowd” of maybe about 40,000 in the 66,000-seat dome. Which easily would be a low for the Rams in St. Louis for a home opener, and probably a low for pro football in St. Louis going back to the days of the football Cardinals.


If you go by the number of tickets DISTRIBUTED,then yeah you would think the place was packed.But the ACTUAL BUTTS IN THE SEATS,are an entire different ballgame altogether.

the fan support there has been so horrific the last several years that Kroneke obviously was buying up those tickets because had he not,it would have been embarrassing for everyone to look in the sports section and see that no more than 30,000 or so were showing up for the games.

I went to the home opener against seattle this year and my guess was that  there was not more than 25,000 people there.30,000 at the MOST.and the majority were seahawk fans.thats the way it always was there with the opposing fans greatly outnumbering the home team fans the last 10 years or so,



Dude they are bandwagon fans,when they are winning sure they go out and cheer them on and fill the stadium,but the last 13 years or so when they were crappy,the stadium got less and less popular every year.

they are not like the raider fans in oakland.raiders fans in oakland have had just as much of a crappy product on the field that long a period of time as well but unlike in st louis,THEY sold out all their games this year because unlike in stank louis,they are loyal and dedicated fans.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

with them back in LA again,THESE are the kinds of crowds you will see.as you can see from looking at these two vids here,not an empty seat in the house.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Hall of Famer & Former L.A. Ram Jack Youngblood Talks Rams Moving Los Angles & More - 1/13/16
Gottlieb: Rams move back to L.A.

Gottlieb: Rams move back to L.A.


Adam Schefter on the Rams move to Los Angeles


----------



## LA RAM FAN

A primer on the Rams (and Chargers?) moving to Los Angeles

Mayor Libby Schaaf talks with KRON about future of Raiders and A's in Oakland

Raider Nation letter to Raiders owner Mark Davis | Cover32

With quick departure unlikely, Raiders to meet with Oakland Coliseum boss



Oakland Mayor Says Raiders on Starting Line for New Deal


http://www.raidernationpodcast.com/podcasts/RNP-Show456-2016-01-14.mp3


The World According to Gary: Mark Davis should sell Oakland Raiders


Chargers examining framework of L.A. stadium deal


With Rams off to L.A., NFL should stop relocation





Oakland Tribune editorial: Time for Raiders owner Mark Davis to get realistic


Owners were “blown away” by differences between Inglewood and Carson

DEMAND That Mark Davis Sell the Raiders to a Bay Area Investor!!!!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

demoff talks about rams going back to classic LA colors.yahoo!

Will Rams change their colors back to original blue and white?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Los Angeles Rams through the years


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Los Angeles Rams through the years

Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams

I have been a member of this page for over 2 1/2 years. During that time this page has been my own personal addiction. I enjoyed all the conversations and bickerings between friend and foe of this page. It was a way to talk about the team as well as talk about the betrayals of the past. I remember, 21 years ago, Paul Tagliabue telling us, "Los Angeles, you will have a chance to get your team back in 15 years." I really didn't understand or know what he meant. He was referring to an out clause had been written into the contract. As the years went by my hope faded. But when Stan sued and won, base on that clause, we started to see all this unfold in front of our eyes. At first it was just a few news articles that were in our favor. Over the years more and more started reporting that a move was eminent. As that was happening the press against the move was dwindling down to just a few local StL writers selling snake oil to the local fans. I really do feel sorry for them. It was their Gov't, both past and present, that did this to them. But if they are true fans, like us, they will follow their team no matter what. It might take a year or two, like me, but I did come back.
Now to discuss what to do with this page. It needs to go on. Like one member said it should be renamed to "Brought Back The Los Angeles Rams". I wouldn't do it until opening day though.
As a child I remember holding my fathers hand as we walked into the Coliseum to see the Rams. My father is no longer with us, but when I walk into the Coliseum, for my first game, I will look out onto that green grass with that Rams logo and know my dad will be standing next to 
me. I know my eyes will well up with tears.
Tonight I toast this celebration with all of you. The Rams are back where they belong!!
WE DID IT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## B. Kidd

It's time to cease and desist 9InJob........you were right......I and many others knew you were right........those who thought you wrong is no big deal!
Why the F'in obsession over this?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Los Angeles Is A Lakers Town


----------



## LA RAM FAN

B. Kidd said:


> It's time to cease and desist 9InJob........you were right......I and many others knew you were right........those who thought you wrong is no big deal!
> Why the F'in obsession over this?



hey if your eagles left 20 years ago you would understand my obsession over it,the fact it is a passion of mine.,I have to keep this thread alive till the season starts for the fond memories to look back on.lol.

those who thought i was wrong,were smoking crack,they are poor debaters who only see their own point of view and have proven they dont look at both sides of the coin.

had they bothered to watch the videos on page one,they would not have shown off what retards they are.one of those videos in  particular from watching,any child could have figured it out they were coming back.

cant desist till the season starts.

you were one of the very few back then who knew i was right all along and actually bothered to watch those videos.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Los Angeles Is A Lakers Town

Wow, huffington post made a retarded narcissistic article, what else is new
indeed.

Ernie Ulloa - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook



First this page needs to change it's name, Bring back LA Rams sounds stupid since this Tuesday. Anyway, the Chargers will move to LA, doing so will block the move of the Raiders to LA which the NFL approved only if the Chargers pass on LA (they are not) Raiders can join the Rams. If the Chargers stay in San Diego the Raiders are approved to go to LA already. If the Chargers go to LA the Raiders have to re-file for relocation and start a new relocation process with separate consideration and relocation fee. The NFL will not let Davis leave the Bay Area, they want two teams there and will squeeze and stonewall him to stay or sell portions of the Raiders. Raider will stay in Oakland because the NFL said so! Ironically, history will show the Chargers ultimately screwed their "partners" the Raiders out of LA after the Carson smoke screen cleared!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Amazing video and interview. Tom Batemen on Going Roggin in November 2014 and everything mentioned in this interview by both Roggin and Batemen happened just that way.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

A behind-the-scenes look at a Rams' proposal the NFL couldn't refuse

I believe that even though it is 2 weeks into the New Year, I need to make a New Years Resolution, something I never do. So from now on, I will not pay attention to postings and arguments from heart-broken St. Louis Ram fans, nor get drawn into discussions that quickly turn from talk to filth. So since I know I've pissed off quite a few, who then love to waste my time with useless replies, here are some facts.
1st, I think we can all agree that both of the owners have burned bridges in their respective cities, whether STL fans want to believe that about GF, that's up to them. BUT UNLESS they were LA Ram fans before she moved them to the Loo, they have no idea about how she treated the fans in LA by refusing to pay her athletes, market the team, or to discuss selling the team to either interested people in LA (Including Leigh Steinberg) or others (Dodi Fayed). And while STL fans can say the same thing about Stan, and probably have a vaild argument, it all goes back to 1995-so ANY ARGUMENT IS CALLING THE KETTLE BLACK, which automatically ENDS the argument...
2nd, STL can hate Stan for marrying to get into money, I know we all like to hate the rich-unless we could be in their shoes, but I can stand up and say, IT'S BETTER THAN KILLING YOUR HUSBAND TO GET INTO MONEY...That ends THAT argument.
3rd, getting mad at a GAZILLIONAIRE LAND DEVELOPER because of a STUPID CLAUSE THAT STL INSERTED INTO THE ORIGINAL CONTRACT HOLDS NO WEIGHT WITH LA RAM FANS, that's how he got to be a GAZILLIONAIRE, so IF STL COULDN'T SEE THAT COMING BEFORE THE SLUT DIED in 2008, I can't solve STUPID..
4th, crying and whining and all the other stuff that comes with that won'tsolve anything. Go back to 1995 and see how many LA Ram fans were complaining on the internet, oh wait, there wasn't an internet back then, so we had to sit there and get kicked in the face and commiserate with ourselves. IN SPITE OF THAT, the majority of us stayed RAM FANS, and even though it killed us to see them finally win the BIG ONE in another city, it was still THE RAMS that WON SUPER BOWL 34. So unless you quickly build a TIME MACHINE, go back to 2008 and show SHAD KHAN what's going to happen, BEG HIM to buy the Rams, and change history, nothing is going to change what has happened this week. AND I WILL SAY IT AGAIN TO ALL STL RAM FANS, all of us LA RAM FANS CELEBRATING the Return of our TEAM hopes that you will be able to get past what has happened and support THE RAMS, as we did the past 21 years
AND FINALLY, I know most people who watched someone walk away and break their heart, and yet still pined for them for 21 years, would be doing backflips if she rang the doorbell and said, "I'M BACK, AND BY THE WAY I'M RICHER THAN GOD." So don't get too mad at us for CELEBRATING LIKE WE WON THE 1.5 BILLION DOLLAR POWERBALL, WE WON SOMETHING EVEN BETTER TUESDAY EVENING AT 5 PM PACIFIC TIME, WE WON OUR HEART BACK.

plus LA fans did not get the chance to vote against the team leaving their city like st louis did.



Holy crap. I wanted to listen to Bernie Miklaus whine and just heard him complete justify the Rams moving to Los Angeles without even knowing it. Check this out. Somebody accused St. Louis of stealing the Rams back in '95. He argued that St. Louis did not steal the Rams using this desciption:
"In 1960 the American Football League formed and the American Football League was looking for markets to put teams in. Untapped Markets. Ok. There were two teams in Chicago, Bears and Cardinals. Cardinal were really bad. They weren't drawing anybody. The Bears were the dominant team. The NFL knew that the AFL was going to put an expansion franchise in St. Louis so rather than let that happen, they went to the Bidwell family and said, look, you gotta move the Cardinals to St. Louis. You have to. We have to play defense against the AFL. We gotta protect that market. That's how the Cardinals got to St. Louis. No one stole them. The NFL directed them. I'm sure there were some Chicago Cardinal die-hard fans in Chicago but not that many by that point. The point is this is something that the NFL and the Cardinals decided to do. They just said, Hey, St. Louis. You want a team? We got a team for you. St. Louis had nothing to do with it other than to say yes."

So let me get this straight. Here are the facts:
* The NFL and the Cardinals worked without any help from St. Louis.
* There may have been die hard fans still in Chicago, but not many.
* The NFL wanted to get/keep the revenue in St. Louis.
* The NFL directed the Cardinal to move to St. Louis.
* The NFL and Cardinals made the decision to move.
Sound familiar? Let's change the names to match the recent Rams relocation:
* NFL and the Rams worked without any help from Los Angeles.
* There may have been die hard fans still in St. Louis, but not many.
* The NFL wanted to get/keep the revenue in Los Angeles.
* The NFL directed the Rams to move to Los Angeles.
* The NFL and Rams made the decision to move.
Bernie is a hypocrite. He claims the actions are ok when it is the Cardinals moving to St. Louis, but it's wrong if the same actions are bringing the Rams home.


----------



## Alex.

21years? that is a damn long time for a team.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St louis needs to get over it. Nick wagner is an A@@ hole

The Fast Lane - 101Sports.com

man this former rams player REALLY stuck it to st louis fans.hee hee.

Former Rams linebacker: St. Louis fans 'don’t care about' the team


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> Coming in way late to this thread, and no way could I read it all, but it appears there is plenty of interest in bringing the Rams back to LA. To me when I think of the Rams I think of LA, not St Louis.



dont you agree from watching those videos on page one that any thinking person even a child,could have seen the obvious back then,that the Rams coming back to LA was obvious?

Yeah I could not think of a more stupid name to call a football team worse than st louis rams,it sounded so childish.Its like calling the yankees the new mexico yankees.same thing,their history and tradition is all in LA.

At one time I was  in favor of st louis getting the cardinals football team back bit no more for two reason.1.they never even wanted the rams in the first place,the first four years there when they were horrible,that stadium was half empty all the time,wasnt till the year they went to the superbowl that they started showing up. then when warner lsft the team and they went downhill after that and got bad again,they stopped showing up.they are such bandwagon fans.they dont deserve another team.

2.more importantly,they whined about losing the cardinals so what do they do,they go and steal something that does not belong to them after arizona stole their team.

plus they laughed at LA when they lost the rams saying-too bad LA.well last laugh is on them.too bad st louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dear St. Louis, you had a great run in the NFL world but, it's 100% your fault that the Rams are back in L.A. Kroenke gave you a plan to renovate the dome . You countered back with a low ball offer that the Rams rejected because it wasn't even close to a viable plan. The Rams plan was gonna cost 700 Mil that would have completely upgraded the dome with a glass retractable roof. Your plan was for roughly 100 Mil that includes a large video monitor. A arbitration judge ruled in the Rams favor. And so you find yourself in the pickle that you created. So go ahead and be as bitter as you wanna be but deep in your heart you know you F-Ed up. Have fun being a Chiefs fan now


The song playing in my head since the announcement? The Los Angeles Rams Marching Song. It needs to be played before every Rams broadcast just like it was from 1946-1994. ‪#‎LARams2016‬


Los Angeles Rams - Community - Google+


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dameshek welcomes a ram to the NFL's L.A. offices

Kroenke: Bringing the Rams back is 'tremendously exciting'


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kroenke: Bringing the Rams back is 'tremendously exciting'


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA Rams Owner Talks Move to LA in Rare Interview


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Episode 104 - The Relocation of the Los Angeles Rams (Interview with Dennis Bateman of BBTLAR)


Craig Polydoros | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Public gets $16.2M bill for Rams effort


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL To Move All 32 Teams To Los Angeles

Symbolism Unavoidable As The Banners Come Down At The Edward Jones Dome


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ruben Alonzo - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los Angeles... | Facebook

exactly.well said.

Chargers, Rams negotiations start Monday

Craig Randolph - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook

Amado Luna Moran | Facebook

'It's Been a Long Road, But We Made It,' Rams Owner Says in Inglewood


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams banners removed from Edward Jones Dome

The Rams are having a welcome back/celebration and press conference at 1. Sorry for little notice about the following but just found this out.
Fox 11 will be streaming it live.

FOX 11 Los Angeles on Twitter


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams owner on LA return: 'We're going to bring Super Bowls here'


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Watch Live | FOX 11 | Los Angeles News | foxla.com | KTTV


----------



## LA RAM FAN

welcome home rams.

LA Rams - Welcome Home!

http://www.buzzchomp.com/nfl-in-los-angeles-is-relocation-revenge/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

looks like it's nearly a done deal with the Chargers to LA:

Report: NFL has shell of stadium deal between Rams, Chargers


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Driving on Del Amo pass the Carson site. Oops!

Benjamin Jermaine | Facebook

yep.The Oakland leverage play already has begun


Two years ago, this article expressed the feelings of Jack Youngblood, Fred Dryer, the late Deacon Jones, and thousands upon thousands of us who wondered if this day might miraculously arrive!


​


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams t shirts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Uni Watch: What Rams have worn over time

For those worried about blackouts, well, the FCC ruled the blackout rule invalid about a year ago. And even if it was still in effect the 70,000 seating capacity is perfect. When the Rams played in the Coliseum up until 1980, they used what was known as the Reeves configuration. This was named after the late Rams owner Daniel Reeves. It pushed the field up against the west end of the Coliseum and placed a huge set of bleachers behind the east endzone. It made the seating capacity of the Coliseum around 72,000. This was done for 2 reasons. 1. It made sense because if you had ever sat in the peristyle end on the east end of the Coliseum the game seemed miles away. 2. It allowed for more local telecasts and the blackouts to be lifted.

Garrett Nichols - I'm am newly converted and have been... | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Why Now Is The Perfect Time To Become A Los Angeles Rams Fan


----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy gold.lol

St. Louis fans sue Rams over L.A. move


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Move still to come, but team is officially the Los Angeles Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ram fans kept the faith while team lost it


----------



## LA RAM FAN

he does not.

VIDEO: Blues fans chant 'Kroenke sucks' for 2nd straight game


----------



## LA RAM FAN

So what’s going on with the Chargers? | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Blues and Cardinals' owners drop puck - FOX Sports Midwest | Facebook

whats great is that this is history, the rams will be in LA forever now, they will never ever move again, i'ts LA Rams forever as long as the NFL exists. if you have kids, they will be rams fans, if their kids grow up in the area, they will be rams fans and so on and so on. I simply could not believe tuesday the entire thing came down to one day, a few hours to decide this history. it was probably only going to go one way, but we didn't know that for sure. this group of owners had the power to change a lot of lives, from fans to players well into the future. and they got it right. what do you know, they got it right.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Symbolism Unavoidable As The Banners Come Down At The Edward Jones Dome

Should the Rams switch their uniform colors or design when they come back to L.A.?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Los Angeles – discoverLA.com | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CBS Sports Radio 920 on insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife

dan dierdork is such an idiot.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

On Friday at 835am Pro Football Hall of Famer with the Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams/ St. Louis Rams Jackie Slater will talk the Rams returning to the Los Angeles Memorial Coliseum and Sports Arena & LA on the The Mighty 1090.


Yoo-HOO!!! Just ordered my NFL Sunday Ticket for the 2016 season!!! I'll be watching ALL the Los Angeles Rams games here in Nampa, Idaho!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Los Angeles Rams' move means Madden's stadium builders must act fast


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Los Angeles Rams' first season-ticket holder: Magic Johnson


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Los Angeles Rams' stadium to be world's most expensive - CNN.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bonsignore: What the Chargers are thinking right now


----------



## LA RAM FAN

This reporter Frank Cusimano is idiot! ALL emotion and no reasoning for the facts.
Greed #1??? Nope! The CVC and RSA failed, the contract was broken and arbitration favored Stan Kroenke!
All the rest by Cusimano is just crap. It was a business decision, it was that simple.
Welcome HOME Los Angeles Rams!

Top ten reasons the Rams left town


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

San Antonio Raiders? Check the odds


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams and Chargers conclude first meeting | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stan Kroenke: "It's a Once in a Lifetime Opportunity"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers, Rams conclude first meeting, agree to say nothing more


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams season ticket purchases are exploding in Los Angeles


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://abcstlouis.com/…/kroenke-dishes-on-stadium-move-allm…
For anybody STILL trying to blame Stan Kroenke for the St. Louis situation, one should read this and it will clue you in to why the CVC, RSA and the governor of Missouri were completely at fault!
THEY OPENED THE DOOR for Stan to bring the Rams back to Los Angeles!
THEY reneged and defaulted in their parts of the deal. Plain and simple!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Latest News, Rumors Surrounding Raiders and Chargers to LA


----------



## LA RAM FAN

San Diego Chargers Stadium: Looking at the economic potential between Inglewood and San Diego for Dean Spanos


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams accepting season ticket deposits starting today

Rams launch 2016 season-ticket deposits today


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA Rams Fans Celebrate on Going Roggin


----------



## LA RAM FAN

People are asking the AZ Cardinals to come back to St. Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis United Against Common Enemy: Stan Kroenke


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams and Chargers representatives expected to meet Monday


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams

good video.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Los Angeles Rams' move means Madden's stadium builders must act fast


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis United Against Common Enemy: Stan Kroenke

Dear St. Louis, you had a great run in the NFL world but, it's 100% your fault that the Rams are back in L.A. Kroenke gave you a plan to renovate the dome . You countered back with a low ball offer that the Rams rejected because it wasn't even close to a viable plan. The Rams plan was gonna cost 700 Mil that would have completely upgraded the dome with a glass retractable roof. Your plan was for roughly 100 Mil that includes a large video monitor. A arbitration judge ruled in the Rams favor. And so you find yourself in the pickle that you created. So go ahead and be as bitter as you wanna be but deep in your heart you know you F-Ed up. Have fun being a Chiefs fan now.



BREAKING NEWS: About an ago, the channel 4 news here in Los Angeles had this announcement: The San Diego Chargers are to formally announce as early as next week that they'll be moving in with the Rams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.nbclosangeles.com/…/LA-Rams-Owner-Talks-Move-to-…
Fred & Stan The Man.


Here is the link to listen to the radio interview with MIKE LANSFORD The Rams All Time Leading Scorer on Friday following the Press Conference https://www.facebook.com/Trevors-Happy-Hour-1477333679240…/…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

amazing the cheerleaders back from the 60's.


This quote was from Brent Musburger when he was interviewed by Kevin Calabro on 710 ESPN in Seattle back in 6/1/09 which was the 30th anniversary of the Sonics winning the championship:
"The NFL's biggest mistake was abandoning Los Angeles while the NBA's mistake was abandoning Seattle, it should of never happened cause of a loyal fan base, long history of 41 years and a championship in 1979."
For the record I'm a longtime Seattle native and was nine years old in 1979 and saw the Sonics win it all on TV! Largest market without an NBA team!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stan Kroenke on Rams' return to L.A.: 'We're going to have some fun'

Rams owner Stan Kroenke tells L.A. fans: 'It's been a long road. But we made it.'


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Los Angeles Rams Introductory Press Conference


----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy gold.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yeah baby.

Hugo Alvarado - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

'It's Been a Long Road, But We Made It,' Rams Owner Says in Inglewood


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CSNBayArea.com Live

Rams owner on LA return: 'We're going to bring Super Bowls here'


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yeah baby.woo hoo!!!!!

LA Rams - Welcome Home!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here is the link to listen to the radio interview with MIKE LANSFORD The Rams All Time Leading Scorer on Friday following the Press Conference https://www.facebook.com/Trevors-Happy-Hour-1477333679240…/…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Diehard Sports Radio  Online Radio by Diehard Sports Radio

Should the Chargers relocate to Los Angeles or stay in San Diego? We'll tell you what we think tonight at 7pm PST. In the meantime, tell us what you think and check out the show to see if our answers match up


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Count former coach John Robinson among strongest supporters of Rams' return to L.A.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

At this barbershop, it's almost like the Rams never left LA

BRING BACK THE BLUE AND WHITE.
Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.buzzchomp.com/nfl-in-los-angeles-is-relocation-revenge/


RAMS, INGLEWOOD, THROWING WELCOME HOME PARTY FRIDAY | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Just posted this to the San Diego Chargers page:
Los Angeles doesn't want the San Diego Chargers to play here. We got our team back, the Los Angeles Rams. Why would Dean Spanos want to dilute the product and divide the fan base when the Chargers already have a great group of fans in San Diego?
Dean Spanos never had any plans to move to Los Angeles, and this cry baby, what about me move is nothing but a knee-jerk reaction to Stan Kroenke's well thought out vision to bring the Rams home.
Please think about the integrity of your product, the health of the league, and most importantly your established fan base, before you move your team to a city that doesn't want or support them the way they are supported in the greater San Diego area.
Dean Spanos, don't be a crybaby. Come up with your own plan.
https://www.facebook.com/losangelesrams/posts/10153191180835981?comment_tracking={"tn":"O"}


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA raiders trolls will love this.lol
The Oakland leverage play already has begun


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Two years ago, this article expressed the feelings of Jack Youngblood, Fred Dryer, the late Deacon Jones, and thousands upon thousands of us who wondered if this day might miraculously arrive!

Markazi: Bring Rams back where they belong


----------



## LA RAM FAN

deacon saying it all for LA RAM FANS.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

For those worried about blackouts, well, the FCC ruled the blackout rule invalid about a year ago. And even if it was still in effect the 70,000 seating capacity is perfect. When the Rams played in the Coliseum up until 1980, they used what was known as the Reeves configuration. This was named after the late Rams owner Daniel Reeves. It pushed the field up against the west end of the Coliseum and placed a huge set of bleachers behind the east endzone. It made the seating capacity of the Coliseum around 72,000. This was done for 2 reasons. 1. It made sense because if you had ever sat in the peristyle end on the east end of the Coliseum the game seemed miles away. 2. It allowed for more local telecasts and the blackouts to be lifted.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Garrett Nichols - I'm am newly converted and have been... | Facebook

Why Now Is The Perfect Time To Become A Los Angeles Rams Fan


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The good news for the Los Angeles Rams offense? - LosAngelesRamsOnline


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams return to Los Angeles changes current course of NFL history | The MMQB with Peter King


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lipstick on pig doesn't pretty up Bolts-L.A.

Fryer: The worst is yet to come for Rams season-ticket buyers


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Firefighter News - St. Louis Firefighters Tackle Fire in Vacant Building


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The San Diego Chargers should stay right where they are


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I don't believe the NFL will allow them to go. With the way the mayor of Oakland charmed the league and the deeper meaning of the message sent by voting down the Carson deal is that they're pretty much stuck here, whether they like it or not and if Davis has a problem, they'll squeeze him to sell the team. Let's face it, he's not the man his dad was and the powers that be know it.

What Will Carson Do With Its Reject NFL Stadium Site?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Oakland Town Hall Meeting


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Former Chargers punter Darren Bennett wants Raiders in San Diego


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams fans boo prospect of sharing stadium with Chargers


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Lawyer helped bring Bolts, now out to keep them

#JustSellBababy !


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CBS NFL insider thinks Raiders can't leave Oakland - Inside the Oakland Raiders


----------



## LA RAM FAN

San Diegans weigh in on if they would support the Raiders in San Diego


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"If Davis was ever serious about moving the club to San Antonio (possible but not likley), Jones will undoubtedly use his influence to block a move to Texas since he’s already on record as saying he opposes moving a third team who will dip into his personal piggy bank. Think Jones can’t round up eight other votes to block the move? Think again. He mustered up 30 to get his preferred outcome in the LA Sweepstakes."
http://goldengatesports.com/…/oakland-raiders-is-the-leagu…/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If Chargers pick LA, Raiders prepared to pounce on San Diego

vinnie full of shit as always.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

funny stuff.

NFL vote means Raiders could be playing in Texas as soon as next season


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... - Alfonso Guerrero | Facebook

rams third most valuable team now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

whatever.
Sherrington: Time for Jerry Jones to allow Raiders to move to San Antonio | SportsDay


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Spanos 'white as sheet' after NFL vote


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dickerson, Everett see stars lining up for Rams in LA return


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams get thousands of season-ticket deposits and 'could not be more pleased'


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nice to hear from the right hand man himself, Mr. Demoff regarding what most fans (including me) are asking about regarding the uniforms/logo (topic starts at 6:50)

Rams executive: Almost every fan's question starts with uniforms


----------



## LA RAM FAN

45K deposits in 48 hours?!? that's almost 1000 an hour. that's almost a sell out at doyer stadium. why oh why oh why people (and not just back east who sneer at fickle californians) think el lay won't support an nfl team is beyond me. ‪#‎nfl‬, #2016, Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams,‪#‎WelcomeHomeRams‬

Rams Announce 45,000 Season Ticket Deposits in Two Days


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Duly noted: Thoughts on the Rams and everything else


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Because the raiders were taken out of the carson deal a week before the vote. The NFL & ownership does not want the raiders in LA. They want to keep the Oak market. I do not see that changing no matter what the Chargers do


They gave the Raiders the option next year if the Chargers decline, but I'm sure the league doesn't want Mark Davis anywhere near LA.


The option for the Raiders was a booby prize IMHO. At 1st glance, it would appear to be a gesture by the league to be fair to the Raiders. Raiders don't possess anywhere near the capital to satisy Kroenke or the NFL.

Idea of SD Raiders is galling, but beats no NFL


Rams owner reportedly leery of Raiders fans in shopping areas around new stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Da-da-da-DAH-da-DAH! The Story Behind the San Diego Chargers


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Spanos doesn't have $550 million to relocate to LA. Everyone will see the transparent lie called Carson and that he and Fabiani masterfully used it as leverage to either block Stan Kroenke from LA or, in the likelihood of that failure for use as leverage to get money from ESK and the NFL to help him build a SD stadium. #LARams2016 #DeanSpanosYouJerk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

In the past the Chargers had little help from the city. The city was in a VERY bad financial status. The very last thing on the minds of the city was putting money towards a stadium. And even if they wanted to, they could not sell bonds because nobody would buy them because the city was close to defaulting on the bonds.
Now the city has recovered and is doing well. They also have ALL NEW politicians now. They want to invest in the city and make it grow. That includes helping the Chargers and a stadium. The problem is they are now way late in the game.
The city of SD did pay for bonds to do minor renovations on the current stadium about 5 years ago. The bonds end in 2020. If the Charges leave before that, they have to pay the bonds. Depending on when they leave I think it is around $75 million. It would be stupid to leave before that time. Yes he has the money to pay it, but that is a complete waste of $75 million.m​

So my prediction. Rams move to LA next year and play in the Coliseum until Inglewood is finished. Chargers stay in SD for at least another year, more like 2 years and try and work out a deal in SD. If he does not like the deal, he moves in with the Rams. And moves in when Inglewood is done.
​


----------



## LA RAM FAN

till a few days ago i thought for sure the chargers would join the rams that was until sean sanchez spoke this informative piece i copied down because it makes total complete sense.after he mentioned this,i became extremely confidant the chargers are staying in SD and raiders are staying in oakland,this is why.

he wrote this-that is why the NFL offered 100 million if they stay in their cities.thats a big chunk of change to just walk away from.they will put it together.the NFL is no dummies.

they gained LA at the expense of losing STL.they dont want to lose 2 markets and split another.they gained LA at the expense of losing STL,They dont want to lose SD or oak also and then split LA up.thats one step forward and one step backward.

thay have said all along they want to increase the NFL profitability to over 20 billion by 2020.Bringing SD or oakland to LA would not fit in to those plans.tv contracts and corporate sponsorships is the NFL's biggest revenue.Having butts in the seats only means something for the teams.no more home market blackout rules means tv contracts area bigger priority than they used to be.

makes perfect sense to me.I pm'd sean and told him he should post that so others here would calm down on the raiders coming to LA if the chargers stay put.if people knew these facts,they would not be so much in panic mode over the raiders coming there when the chargers bow out.


I've always said the raiders wont be back in LA again since the age of time,here is another reason why I dont see the chargers going either.wish i could take credit for these posts since they are so good but they are from others around here.​
In the past the Chargers had little help from the city. The city was in a VERY bad financial status. The very last thing on the minds of the city was putting money towards a stadium. And even if they wanted to, they could not sell bonds because nobody would buy them because the city was close to defaulting on the bonds.
Now the city has recovered and is doing well. They also have ALL NEW politicians now. They want to invest in the city and make it grow. That includes helping the Chargers and a stadium. The problem is they are now way late in the game.
The city of SD did pay for bonds to do minor renovations on the current stadium about 5 years ago. The bonds end in 2020. If the Charges leave before that, they have to pay the bonds. Depending on when they leave I think it is around $75 million. It would be stupid to leave before that time. Yes he has the money to pay it, but that is a complete waste of $75 million.m

So my prediction. Rams move to LA next year and play in the Coliseum until Inglewood is finished. Chargers stay in SD for at least another year, more like 2 years and try and work out a deal in SD. If he does not like the deal, he moves in with the Rams. And moves in when Inglewood is done.
...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

FOX Sports San Diego on Twitter






LA move may become 'battle royale' between Chargers, Raiders, Rams - 'The Herd'


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I just got off the phone about an hour ago with someone at San Diego's Mayor's office named Marshall Anderson. This guy is Mayor Kevin Faulconer's Policy Advisor and he informed me that the Oakland Raiders are not moving to San Diego.
Their plan is to continue to work with the San Diego Chargers and they have not been in communication with any one from the Oakland Raiders and Mark Davis.

Stadium Update: Oakland Raiders


----------



## LA RAM FAN

O'Neill: Losing the Rams should prompt an honest look in the mirror : Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

awesome.
Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... - Robert Louis Rada | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Letters: NFL continues with tale of two (or three) cities


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Carson Mayor Albert Robles upset by how Chargers and Raiders treated the city


----------



## LA RAM FAN

What Rams football will and won't bring to L.A.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Nixon talks stadium, finally : News


Corey Goforth | Facebook

Board of Aldermen president asks NFL to help pay off Edward Jones Dome


----------



## LA RAM FAN

L.A. Chargers: A good economic bet, despite risks?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL Relocation RUMORS: Raiders Not Wanted In Inglewood, Chargers Expected To Join Rams In L.A.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams' top priority for move is getting players settled


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rams return to LA celebration
The Beast 980 - Rams Return to L.A. - Fans Rejoice | Facebook

It's been a surreal 10 days for NFL fans in L.A. The Los Angeles Ramsare returning home after 21 years in St. Louis.The announcement was made official on January 12th...70 years to the day the Rams were approved for their first move to L.A. from Cleveland.
After the official announcement, Rams fans gathered at the future home of the team at the old Hollywood Park Race Track in Inglewood. The Rams will call the L.A. Memorial Coliseum home until Rams owner Stan Kroenke's $2.6 billion stadium is built and opens in time for the 2019 season.
The Beast 980 reporter Eric Geller was there for the celebration.
So Cal Rams Booster Club Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams

Adam Pendleton - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook

yes indeed only rams should be allowed to leave.

Everyone from the third planet from the sun is welcome to stop by the Hollywood Park Casino this Saturday January 23, 2016 to hear news from our wonderful Mayor James T. Butts and the big wheels of the Hollywood Park Tomorrow. All these people will let us know the latest news about the New Los Angeles Rams, and the many jobs to come thru the city in which Mr. Willie E Agee has coined "The Beautiful City of Inglewood." The event will begin at 10:00 AM sharp until 12:00 PM. Pleas review the flyer below.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams executive: Almost every fan's question starts with uniforms


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yeah baby,awesome.

Vincent Delgado - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook

Rams owner reportedly leery of Raiders fans in shopping areas around new stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Duly noted: Thoughts on the Rams and everything else

Dear St. Louis, you had a great run in the NFL world but, it's 100% your fault that the Rams are back in L.A. Kroenke gave you a plan to renovate the dome . You countered back with a low ball offer that the Rams rejected because it wasn't even close to a viable plan. The Rams plan was gonna cost 700 Mil that would have completely upgraded the dome with a glass retractable roof. Your plan was for roughly 100 Mil that includes a large video monitor. A arbitration judge ruled in the Rams favor. And so you find yourself in the pickle that you created. So go ahead and be as bitter as you wanna be but deep in your heart you know you F-Ed up. Have fun being a Chiefs fan now


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dameshek welcomes a ram to the NFL's L.A. offices

Here is the link to listen to the radio interview with MIKE LANSFORD The Rams All Time Leading Scorer on Friday following the Press Conference https://www.facebook.com/Trevors-Happy-Hour-1477333679240…/…


----------



## LA RAM FAN

fred roggin-raiders wont be going to LA cant afford the 550 million relocation fee.
spanos was stunned by houston vote for inglewood,that his fellow owners in the end voted for money not for dean,felt betrayed.fred was stunned dean did not say-im in with you stan.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA Sports Media Unites Against the Chargers While Fans Show the Love


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ex-SD mayors see hurdles to Bolts stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ralston: Raiders set sights on Vegas for possible home


----------



## LA RAM FAN

https://www.change.org/p/los-angeles-football-fans-update-the-los-angeles-rams-logo-and-colors?recruiter=1017352&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Rams didn't move due to the fans. That was Georgia's excuse and the false narrative perpetrated by St. Louis for the past 21 years. If you want the truth, you need look no further than the owners themselves, who rejected the Rams moving to St. Louis and believed, "Frontiere had all of the elements in place to succeed in the Los Angeles area and that the Rams were simply mismanaged."

Georgia stated everyone would be surprised at how well the Rams would do in the Mid-West. Well, time has shown that she was very, very wrong. She was woefully unqualified to run a franchise, borderline incompetent. Moving the Rams to St. Louis was yet another bad business decision and the results prove that. Kroenke took ownership with the Rams a mere shadow of their former self and with a three year record of 3-13, 2-14, 1-15, and bottom of the league attendance and revenue. Georgia was an utter disaster as an owner.

The Rams did not leave Los Angeles because of the fans. They left Los Angeles because the owner was an idiot.

Al Davis backed out of the deal at the last minute because he didn't want to share Hollywood Park with an eventual NFC team. He stole 10 million from the Hollywood Park deal and scored 30million in incentives to move back to Oakland with guaranteed PSL sellouts. Al Davis admitted he made a mistake later in an interview but he made the right choice going home.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams GM Les Snead insists team will be up for playing in Coliseum


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Coliseum Commission to consider temporarily housing two NFL teams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Economist believes Chargers will stay in San Diego


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Why the Raiders will not end up in San Diego:
For the last two weeks Vinny and Fred have been noting that if the Chargers do move to LA, the Raiders will "pounce" on San Diego because "they will kill" the market there (using Vinny's words) although I have tremendous respect to Fred and Vinny, I keep having a logistical and logical itch in that premies. In Houston the owners approved relocation of the Chargers and the conditional relocation of the Raiders with a $550 millionfee. According to Jason Cole, the Houston meetings were specific to LA and it doesn't provide an open range to the Raiders to move anywhere. In other words, the Raiders need to reapply for relocation with a new application/process. Let's look at the following:
1- we know how arduous NFL2LA was, do you think the owners have the stomach for a NFL2SD sequel?
2- it was noted that many owners were not in favor of the Raiders moving to LA, why would that be any different for SD?
3- it was also note that many owners are friendly to Spanos and relate to his stadium struggles. Why would they undermine his business practice especially with a division rival that will "kill" his old market there?
4- other owners (like Clark Hunt of KC) had reservations about two teams in LA right away shocking the LA market, why would such owners jeopardize their seeds in LA and favor three teams 125mi apart?
5- Mark Davis expectations for a stadium are much lower than that of Spano's, so is his pocket book value! so $100 million offered by the NFL to stay goes a long way for Davis in Oakland not to mention the $550million needed to move.
6- Qualcomm will not be refurbished (in case the Raiders are interested in that) because the city of San Diego has done studies showing it's a bad investment. So, considering that public funding for a new stadium for the Chargers with 55 year history there is getting 2/3 disapproval in the polls, what do you think a stadium for a division rival Raiders will get?
Although Raiders to San Diego makes a good Hollywood story of your ex buying your old house Spanos. Prior history and attitude by the NFL indicates otherwise.

Amy Trask said on the radio yesterday that even tho the raider brand is big that she thinks the raiders to SD is not a good idea . I'm so glad our relocation drama is over. Now we are just waiting to see what happens with the chargers

If you think back to how long Vinny was the MAIN guy to leverage Carson...and realize that now he's leveraging SD in just as obvious a way. That tells me that those two teams aren't finished squeezing their respective cities. Does Vinny have a hotline to Fabs, or what??


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Carson Mayor Albert Robles upset by how Chargers and Raiders treated the city

Letters: NFL continues with tale of two (or three) cities


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jesse Fuentes - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook

keep bolts in sd


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jesse Fuentes - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... | Facebook

funny.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

lol.
St. Louis Seeks Millions from NFL


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Uni Watch Profiles: Todd Hewitt | Uni Watch


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams PSLs contained language regarding relocation, lawsuits


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA Rams Impact on Clippers: Why Not Move to Inglewood?


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy gold.lol
A man who can't move on... an epic butt hurt bonanza. Look at the bright side Shane, now you have all the time in the world to bench press 500lbs....

Gray: Dear Stan Kroenke (Part 2) > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > Rams

Chargers Staying in San Diego for 2016? From: Steve Hartman @cannonhartman High ranking Rams official says talks have stalled for a Chargers move to LA in 2016...most likely the Chargers staying in SD in 2016


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Could Metro Rail Reach the New Inglewood Stadium?


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Source: Talks Stall Between Chargers and Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis is moving. - Missourinet News | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Steven Jackson’s First Postseason TD: A Reminder of What Could’ve Been


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Talks Between Chargers and Rams Have Stalled

Report: Rams, Chargers at impasse over L.A. move

Chargers expected to make a decision on L.A. soon


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dear St. Louis Rams Fans, From a Los Angeles Rams Fan


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams owner Stan Kroenke won more than just L.A.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bob Flewin - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stan Kroenke is as much of a hero as Georgia Frontiere

Again, the only problem is the "home field advantage"
Home field makes the biggest difference in football then any other sport.
It's a big reason why it's soooo hard to win in Seattle. The crowd noise simply cuts down on the offensive playbook plus hurts audibles/false starts.

With the massive PSL $, will Inglewood stadium be an easy place to play for visiting teams like the Cowboys stadium?
January 26 at 10:14am





Duane Allen Arturo VallejosI'll admit, catering to dollar signs instead of your fanbase can lead to alienating your core fan base..... Especially if you want to build something like what Denver or Green Bay has.... Be prepared to pay through the nose in Inglewood.... And the Coliseum
1·January 26 at 10:42am




Ben PitzerYup, probably not so much in the old Coliseum. They already announced prices will be the same as 2015 STL ticket prices which were fair and normal.
A solid home field advantage these next 3 years.
The new Inglewood stadium = a whole different story.
January 26 at 11:53am




Ben PitzerRemember, it's no secret Kroenke has been a shrewed businessman with questionable ethics in his private business dealings.
It's about the $. Especially after forking over so much $ for the move plus the stadium project.
He's here to make big $!
"Home field advantage" for the Rams on gameday is the least of his concerns. Which hurts the team on the field.

What do Rams fans think of the PSL problem in the new stadium and how it will hurt the "home field advantage"?
Projected to be a higher PSL price then the massive Jerry Jones Dallas Cowboy PSL prices. (Average $30k per seat)
It forces the Cowboys ticket holders to sell some of the games to recoup the cost.

Since the opening of the new Stadium, home field advantage was pretty much taken away as visiting fans snatch up the tickets to see their team and the cool stadium. Zero problem with stadium noise as a big big chunk of fans is for the visiting team.

Same thing will happen in Inglewood as shrewd businessman Kroenke charges record breaking PSL prices.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

liar.

Kevin Demoff: Chargers-Rams impasse story is “completely false”


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Could Manning play for the L.A. Rams next season?

Kathy Jones - Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM material.

Los Angeles Rams Tailgating Gear - Buy Rams Banners, Car Accessories, Games at NFLShop.com

RAMS: Rosey Grier, other ex-players sound off on NFL's return to LA


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SHATZMAN | Stan Kroenke, the NFL and Deception


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Expenses, taxes, housing: For Rams' players, moving from St. Louis to Los Angeles could be costly


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.environmentalleader.com/...ct-los-angeles-hazardous-waste-disposal-site/

Forgotten hero: Washington broke NFL's color barrier in 1946

Photos/Videos of Bring Back the Los... - Michael Townsend | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

How NFL skirted stadium vote in Inglewood

Pat Haden and the Los Angeles Rams square off against the late great Ken Stabler (R.I.P.) and the Oakland Raiders in this "NFL on NBC" clip from the '77 NFL season. Curt Gowdy (R.I.P.), John Brodie (former quarterback of the hated San Francisco 49ers) and the late Rams great Merlin Olsen (R.I.P.) call the action.

Video Credit: NBC Sports/NFL/Comcast/NBCUniversal


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Why the Raiders will not end up in San Diego:
For the last two weeks Vinny and Fred have been noting that if the Chargers do move to LA, the Raiders will "pounce" on San Diego because "they will kill" the market there (using Vinny's words) although I have tremendous respect to Fred and Vinny, I keep having a logistical and logical itch in that premies. In Houston the owners approved relocation of the Chargers and the conditional relocation of the Raiders with a $550 millionfee. According to Jason Cole, the Houston meetings were specific to LA and it doesn't provide an open range to the Raiders to move anywhere. In other words, the Raiders need to reapply for relocation with a new application/process. Let's look at the following:
1- we know how arduous NFL2LA was, do you think the owners have the stomach for a NFL2SD sequel?
2- it was noted that many owners were not in favor of the Raiders moving to LA, why would that be any different for SD?
3- it was also note that many owners are friendly to Spanos and relate to his stadium struggles. Why would they undermine his business practice especially with a division rival that will "kill" his old market there?
4- other owners (like Clark Hunt of KC) had reservations about two teams in LA right away shocking the LA market, why would such owners jeopardize their seeds in LA and favor three teams 125mi apart?
5- Mark Davis expectations for a stadium are much lower than that of Spano's, so is his pocket book value! so $100 million offered by the NFL to stay goes a long way for Davis in Oakland not to mention the $550million needed to move.
6- Qualcomm will not be refurbished (in case the Raiders are interested in that) because the city of San Diego has done studies showing it's a bad investment. So, considering that public funding for a new stadium for the Chargers with 55 year history there is getting 2/3 disapproval in the polls, what do you think a stadium for a division rival Raiders will get?
Although Raiders to San Diego makes a good Hollywood story of your ex buying your old house Spanos. Prior history and attitude by the NFL indicates otherwise.


----------



## Kat

aww. I know you are happy happy.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Why the Raiders will not end up in San Diego:
For the last two weeks Vinny and Fred have been noting that if the Chargers do move to LA, the Raiders will "pounce" on San Diego because "they will kill" the market there (using Vinny's words) although I have tremendous respect to Fred and Vinny, I keep having a logistical and logical itch in that premies. In Houston the owners approved relocation of the Chargers and the conditional relocation of the Raiders with a $550 millionfee. According to Jason Cole, the Houston meetings were specific to LA and it doesn't provide an open range to the Raiders to move anywhere. In other words, the Raiders need to reapply for relocation with a new application/process. Let's look at the following:
1- we know how arduous NFL2LA was, do you think the owners have the stomach for a NFL2SD sequel?
2- it was noted that many owners were not in favor of the Raiders moving to LA, why would that be any different for SD?
3- it was also note that many owners are friendly to Spanos and relate to his stadium struggles. Why would they undermine his business practice especially with a division rival that will "kill" his old market there?
4- other owners (like Clark Hunt of KC) had reservations about two teams in LA right away shocking the LA market, why would such owners jeopardize their seeds in LA and favor three teams 125mi apart?
5- Mark Davis expectations for a stadium are much lower than that of Spano's, so is his pocket book value! so $100 million offered by the NFL to stay goes a long way for Davis in Oakland not to mention the $550million needed to move.
6- Qualcomm will not be refurbished (in case the Raiders are interested in that) because the city of San Diego has done studies showing it's a bad investment. So, considering that public funding for a new stadium for the Chargers with 55 year history there is getting 2/3 disapproval in the polls, what do you think a stadium for a division rival Raiders will get?
Although Raiders to San Diego makes a good Hollywood story of your ex buying your old house Spanos. Prior history and attitude by the NFL indicates otherwise.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> aww. I know you are happy happy.



i know you saw this video once before but take a look at it again,dont you agree from watching that it did not take a genuis to see they were coming back,that even a CHILD could have figured it out? yet we got a lot of fools here that could not see the obvious.for some reason,they were too afraid to llok at this video,they didnt want to listen to anything but their own warped view and are too arrogant to admit they were stupid not to listen to me.

why is it so hard to say-you were right,i was wrong,i was stupid not to listen to you or look at the evidence?


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> aww. I know you are happy happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know you saw this video once before but take a look at it again,dont you agree from watching that it did not take a genuis to see they were coming back,that even a CHILD could have figured it out? yet we got a lot of fools here that could not see the obvious.for some reason,they were too afraid to llok at this video,they didnt want to listen to anything but their own warped view and are too arrogant to admit they were stupid not to listen to me.
> 
> why is it so hard to say-you were right,i was wrong,i was stupid not to listen to you or look at the evidence?
Click to expand...




Well, yes, you are right, and you were right. LOL Can't very well deny the video, that is for sure.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> aww. I know you are happy happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know you saw this video once before but take a look at it again,dont you agree from watching that it did not take a genuis to see they were coming back,that even a CHILD could have figured it out? yet we got a lot of fools here that could not see the obvious.for some reason,they were too afraid to llok at this video,they didnt want to listen to anything but their own warped view and are too arrogant to admit they were stupid not to listen to me.
> 
> why is it so hard to say-you were right,i was wrong,i was stupid not to listen to you or look at the evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yes, you are right, and you were right. LOL Can't very well deny the video, that is for sure.
Click to expand...

just wondering,dont you agree that that lady in there is just like that guy newscaster called it,beautiful? lol would love to meet her someday.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Economist believes Chargers will stay in San Diego

Coliseum Commission to consider temporarily housing two NFL teams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

if it ever gets built.lol

Warriors arena to be named Chase Center — bank buys naming rights


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams GM Les Snead insists team will be up for playing in Coliseum


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers-Rams aiming at deal by end of week

Chargers submit plans for O.C. facility


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> aww. I know you are happy happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know you saw this video once before but take a look at it again,dont you agree from watching that it did not take a genuis to see they were coming back,that even a CHILD could have figured it out? yet we got a lot of fools here that could not see the obvious.for some reason,they were too afraid to llok at this video,they didnt want to listen to anything but their own warped view and are too arrogant to admit they were stupid not to listen to me.
> 
> why is it so hard to say-you were right,i was wrong,i was stupid not to listen to you or look at the evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yes, you are right, and you were right. LOL Can't very well deny the video, that is for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just wondering,dont you agree that that lady in there is just like that guy newscaster called it,beautiful? lol would love to meet her someday.
Click to expand...




You mean he called her beautiful, right?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> aww. I know you are happy happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know you saw this video once before but take a look at it again,dont you agree from watching that it did not take a genuis to see they were coming back,that even a CHILD could have figured it out? yet we got a lot of fools here that could not see the obvious.for some reason,they were too afraid to llok at this video,they didnt want to listen to anything but their own warped view and are too arrogant to admit they were stupid not to listen to me.
> 
> why is it so hard to say-you were right,i was wrong,i was stupid not to listen to you or look at the evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yes, you are right, and you were right. LOL Can't very well deny the video, that is for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just wondering,dont you agree that that lady in there is just like that guy newscaster called it,beautiful? lol would love to meet her someday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he called her beautiful, right?
Click to expand...

correct.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Jeff Fisher: Everybody’s Excited About the Move –He made his first appearance on ESPN LA's Max and Marcellus Show to talk about the anticipation of the start of the season, the challenges of relocating and the team’s future in Los Angeles.http://bit.ly/1PJfcOx

http://www.rams-news.com/rams-coach-jeff-fisher-everybodys-excited-about-the-move-audio/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If Chargers move here, it seems likely they'd be Stan Kroenke's tenant

Report: Chargers to reach resolution with Rams

Chargers here for a year – then what?

Report: Chargers, Rams reach agreement on sharing Inglewood stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Shiny New Rendering for the Inglewood Stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Todd Gurley told Reddit he wanted to play in L.A. before 2015 draft


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CHARGERS UPDATE: Team Chairman Dean Spanos says Chargers will stay in San Diego for 2016 season
Chargers Chairman Dean Spanos announces team will stay in San Diego for 2016 season and will work for long-term stadium solution in SD.
cbsloc.al/23yNDMf

Chargers staying in San Diego for 2016, still need stadium solution

Chargers won't play in Los Angeles in 2016

Listening to XTRA 1360 in San Diego and the reaction has been primarily good, but there has been some opposition due largely to Dean Spanos. Mayor Kevin Faulconer was on earlier and made it official that a vote on a new Chargers stadium will take place on Election Day in November


----------



## LA RAM FAN

‪‪#‎ESPN‬'s John Clayton breaks down what the Chargers accomplished by deciding to stay in SD for 2016http://bit.ly/1VwinaP

http://www.rams-news.com/chargers-buying-time-by-staying-in-san-diego-for-2016-video/

Chargers to stay in San Diego for 2016 season despite deal with Rams


check out first four videos in link below.
1270623909630978 | Facebook


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> aww. I know you are happy happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i know you saw this video once before but take a look at it again,dont you agree from watching that it did not take a genuis to see they were coming back,that even a CHILD could have figured it out? yet we got a lot of fools here that could not see the obvious.for some reason,they were too afraid to llok at this video,they didnt want to listen to anything but their own warped view and are too arrogant to admit they were stupid not to listen to me.
> 
> why is it so hard to say-you were right,i was wrong,i was stupid not to listen to you or look at the evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yes, you are right, and you were right. LOL Can't very well deny the video, that is for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just wondering,dont you agree that that lady in there is just like that guy newscaster called it,beautiful? lol would love to meet her someday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he called her beautiful, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> correct.
Click to expand...




Well, I don't care about meeting her.....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> i know you saw this video once before but take a look at it again,dont you agree from watching that it did not take a genuis to see they were coming back,that even a CHILD could have figured it out? yet we got a lot of fools here that could not see the obvious.for some reason,they were too afraid to llok at this video,they didnt want to listen to anything but their own warped view and are too arrogant to admit they were stupid not to listen to me.
> 
> why is it so hard to say-you were right,i was wrong,i was stupid not to listen to you or look at the evidence?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yes, you are right, and you were right. LOL Can't very well deny the video, that is for sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just wondering,dont you agree that that lady in there is just like that guy newscaster called it,beautiful? lol would love to meet her someday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he called her beautiful, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't care about meeting her.....
Click to expand...

but you do agree though that  she is very pretty right? lol


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, yes, you are right, and you were right. LOL Can't very well deny the video, that is for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> just wondering,dont you agree that that lady in there is just like that guy newscaster called it,beautiful? lol would love to meet her someday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean he called her beautiful, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> correct.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I don't care about meeting her.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> but you do agree though that  she is very pretty right? lol
Click to expand...



Absolutely I do.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Todd Gurley told Reddit he wanted to play in L.A. before 2015 draft





This link is not going to the article...at least not for me.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Shiny New Rendering for the Inglewood Stadium




I really like the look of that.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> ‪‪#‎ESPN‬'s John Clayton breaks down what the Chargers accomplished by deciding to stay in SD for 2016http://bit.ly/1VwinaP
> 
> http://www.rams-news.com/chargers-buying-time-by-staying-in-san-diego-for-2016-video/
> 
> Chargers to stay in San Diego for 2016 season despite deal with Rams
> 
> 
> check out first four videos in link below.
> 1270623909630978 | Facebook





Do you want the Chargers to stay where they are?


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Jeff Fisher: Everybody’s Excited About the Move –He made his first appearance on ESPN LA's Max and Marcellus Show to talk about the anticipation of the start of the season, the challenges of relocating and the team’s future in Los Angeles.http://bit.ly/1PJfcOx
> 
> http://www.rams-news.com/rams-coach-jeff-fisher-everybodys-excited-about-the-move-audio/


It will take a strong coach like Fisher to keep that team together and focused during this move.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> ‪‪#‎ESPN‬'s John Clayton breaks down what the Chargers accomplished by deciding to stay in SD for 2016http://bit.ly/1VwinaP
> 
> http://www.rams-news.com/chargers-buying-time-by-staying-in-san-diego-for-2016-video/
> 
> Chargers to stay in San Diego for 2016 season despite deal with Rams
> 
> 
> check out first four videos in link below.
> 1270623909630978 | Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want the Chargers to stay where they are?
Click to expand...


Yes,the rams belong in LA,raiders in oakland and chargers in san diego.I would never wish a city to lose their team like i had to with the rams leaving LA,that was the most depressing moment in my life.i would never want that to happen to the people in san diego,they are loyal to their team and they need to stay.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Miller: Chargers never left San Diego for L.A. and never should


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Aron Gonzalez | Facebook

fred roggin.

Bonsignore: LA Rams’ Inglewood stadium an NFL Disneyland


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.rams-news.com/rams-news-daily-summary-jan-31-3/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Buzz: Momentum Building for Rams-Chargers LA Move


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Gray: Rams Relocation Proposal Reeks of Distortion, Deception > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

'Los Angeles Rams' Fans Hold Rally At LA Coliseum

Hundreds rally outside LA Memorial Coliseum to bring Rams back


----------



## LA RAM FAN

@miklasz: "But I won’t have any malice for Los Angeles fans — not even the trolls who infest St. Louis-media message boards and comments sections. I suppose that’s their way of showing passion, and it’s not as if I’m an angel in this regard. I can dish the vitriol as well as anybody, and St. Louis fans are hardly bashful in dropping the gloves for sparring sessions on the world-wide web. As I’ve written multiple times, I can’t hate on L.A. fans for wanting the Rams back."

http://www.101sports.com/2016/01/07/fasten-seat-belts-race-la-nears-conclusion/


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

'The Rams are ours': Fans, former players want to welcome NFL team back to Southern California


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It's done. After 21 years in the wilderness the Los Angeles Rams are coming home.

All of us at Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams would like to thank the 58,000+ fans online that have helped build this incredible movement. GO RAMS!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

NFL will return to Los Angeles for 2016 season


----------



## LA RAM FAN

AndrewBrandt: "My sense is that this is the result the league always wanted. As one owner noted to me, the Kroenke plan presented “a truly exciting opportunity.” The league’s point person on L.A., Eric Grubman, was thought to be a driving force behind the Inglewood site. Perhaps this is another reason that Spanos and Davis seemed so glum tonight."

Los Angeles Rams return, NFL votes Kroenke move from St. Louis | The MMQB with Peter King


----------



## LA RAM FAN

@ericgarcetti: “Today, with the NFL returning home, Los Angeles cements itself as the epicenter of the sports world. We cannot wait to welcome the Rams, and perhaps others soon, as they join a storied lineup of professional franchises, collegiate powerhouses, and sports media companies. With the return of the NFL, there is yet another reason for visitors to come to Los Angeles, and for Angelenos to love calling this city home. I look forward to seeing the players out on the field.”

L.A. Mayor Garcetti celebrates Rams’ return


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Want a chance to rep your L.A. Rams on National TV? Head over for lunch with the World Tour Rams crew at BIG WANGS, 5300 Lankershim Boulevard, North Hollywood today at 12 noon! An NBC News crew will be there for the national nightly news broadcast to see what we are all about! Wear your Rams gear and get excited! This is a great chance to show all of America that Los Angeles is once again Rams Country! SHOWTIME, People!!!


"It is such a natural to have the Los Angeles Rams be in Los Angeles." The joyous return of our Rams may not have been possible without the unwavering support of Dallas Cowboys owner Jerry Jones, an L.A. native who clearly understands our legacy and tradition. Thanks, Jerry! But just know, the Rams-Cowboys rivalry is gonna be back on!!!

espn.go.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The inclusion of a new campus for NFL media—NFL Network, NFL digital ventures andNFL.com, including a theater for premieres of NFL-produced programming and documentaries and films—was a big factor in swaying so many owners to the Kroenke side. “The surprise of the day was getting the 21 votes right off the bat,” the high-ranking club source said. “That set the tone. This is the league’s biggest asset, and it’s significant that they awarded it to Stan. They trust him.”

Rams leave St. Louis for Los Angeles after NFL owners vote; mail | The MMQB with Peter King


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Q&A: Stan Kroenke discusses his picture-perfect vision for the L.A. Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams fans throw out unwanted jerseys after team announces move to L.A.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LISTEN: Jackie Slater: 'I never did' think the Rams would return to L.A. | AM 570 LA Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

"It's surreal. It's surreal that this is finally a reality," Tom Bateman said as he pointed to the future site of the stadium. "It's all going to happen right there." Bateman, director of the Bring Back The Los Angeles Rams Facebook group, said he was ecstatic when the news broke. "It's pretty amazing," Bateman said, nearly in tears. "It's a dream come true."

L.A. fans thrilled -- mostly -- to have Rams back in town


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Local Rams fans say they’ll fill the new stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Inglewood Won the NFL, But L.A. Took the Credit


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Watch Live | FOX 11 | Los Angeles News | foxla.com | KTTV


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Los Angeles Rams Introductory Press Conference


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Owner Stan Kroenke shows how much moving Rams back to LA means to him


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams banners removed from Edward Jones Dome


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ryan_Kartje: "Viktor Nehring, 51, is not so sure. He grew up a Rams fan, but in the NFL’s long absence, took up rooting for the Packers. With the Rams now set to return, he’s undecided whether to renew his loyalties. “I mean, I’ve lived 20 years without an NFL team. I don’t really need one here.” It’s a tone that some in Los Angeles have taken – and many elsewhere have clung to – in criticizing the Rams’ move. But for Nehring, talking about the team is bringing back old memories. Now a day trader living in El Segundo, he longingly recalls being in the Coliseum stands in 1977 for the Rams’ legendary “Mud Bowl” loss. The memory has him feeling nostalgic for the NFL’s last stint in Los Angeles... here, as an old Rams fan rethinks whether to return to his childhood team, there is proof of how quickly sentiment in a region of mismatched but passionate fans could turn. “Maybe I’ve just gotten used to not having (the Rams) around,” Nehring wonders, as a beat passes... “WHAT THE HECK,” he exclaims. “I PROBABLY WILL GO BACK!”

Can the Rams – and maybe the Chargers – reach a generation that's grown up without an NFL team?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Count former coach John Robinson among strongest supporters of Rams' return to L.A.


----------



## Toro

Actually, I have to admit, it's cool that the Rams are moving back to LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

21 years ago, Bernie Miklasz shared his thoughts about L.A. and its fans: "As for the Rams and Frontiere, I care only about what happens from this day forward. The Los Angeles Rams are dead. The St. Louis Rams are alive...We will judge Frontiere and on how she handles this franchise, this city, and our trust, when the Rams kick off in 1995."


----------



## LA RAM FAN

21 years ago, Bernie Miklasz shared his thoughts about L.A. and its fans: "As for the Rams and Frontiere, I care only about what happens from this day forward. The Los Angeles Rams are dead. The St. Louis Rams are alive...We will judge Frontiere and on how she handles this franchise, this city, and our trust, when the Rams kick off in 1995."

s for the Rams and Kroenke, I care only about what happens from this day forward. The St. Louis Rams are dead. The Los Angeles Rams are alive...again...We will judge Kroenke and on how he handles this franchise, this city, and our trust, when the Rams kick off in 2016."

Would you like some sweet & sour sauce with your karma, Bernie?

"Stop Whining, la; We Deserve Another Chance" by Miklasz, Bernie - St Louis Post-Dispatch (MO), January 18, 1995 | Online Research Library: Questia


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Life After the NFL, Again


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Los Angeles Rams' stadium to be world's most expensive - CNN.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams return to Los Angeles changes current course of NFL history | The MMQB with Peter King


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams took more than 45,000 season-ticket deposits within first 2 days


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.rams-news.com/rams-qb-roman-gabriel-bring-back-the-blue-and-white-uniforms-audio/

LA Rams Throwback Tribute


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Styled Side: Will the LA Rams create a fashion blitz?

Rams' top priority for move is getting players settled


----------



## LA RAM FAN

3 factors that sank the St. Louis effort to keep the Rams : News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams and Chargers conclude first meeting | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Taxpayers Shouldn't Shell Out Money if Fans Won't Show Up


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers acting carefully, but it could come at a price | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

@theMMQB: “I dissented because I felt the NFL would be best served by having less realignment. Moving one team would be less disruptive to our fan base. And, also, having just one team in Los Angeles would give the league the best chance to be successful.” — Kansas City owner Clark Hunt

Peyton Manning, Broncos advance to Super Bowl 50 to meet Panthers | The MMQB with Peter King


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ramble On Podcast


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The 1979 L.A. Rams recall their unlikely run to Super Bowl and what might've been in loss to Steelers


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.rams-news.com/jackie-slater-on-how-fisher-can-turn-things-around-in-la-audio/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.rams-news.com/jackie-slater-on-how-fisher-can-turn-things-around-in-la-audio/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Source: Talks Stall Between Chargers and Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Source: Talks Stall Between Chargers and Rams

Report: Rams, Chargers at impasse over L.A. move

Talks Between Chargers and Rams Have Stalled


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Carson Mayor Albert Robles upset by how Chargers and Raiders treated the city


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sure kev.
Rams: Report of stalled talks between Chargers completely false | The NFL in L.A. with Vincent Bonsignore


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rick Venturi: Media 'Complicit' in Rams Leaving, St. Louis Fans 'Loyal' > insideSTL.com - St. Louis Sports, Music, Entertainment and Nightlife > Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams owner Stan Kroenke won more than just L.A.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Greg Bell: "Oakland is really the home of the Raiders, just like San Diego is really the home of the Chargers...I think part of Los Angeles’ lore, like any city, is you want to have one team that is yours, and the Rams have always belonged to Los Angeles."

RAMS: Rosey Grier, other ex-players sound off on NFL's return to LA


----------



## LA RAM FAN

They're Just Not That In To You: Our St. Louis Rams Leave Us For Los Angeles


----------



## LA RAM FAN

They're Just Not That In To You: Our St. Louis Rams Leave Us For Los Angeles


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Coliseum Commission to consider temporarily housing two NFL teams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Miller: If the Chargers move north, their popularity will go south


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams GM Les Snead insists team will be up for playing in Coliseum


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers-Rams aiming at deal by end of week


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Coliseum Commission takes steps to prepare for 2 NFL teams in LA


----------



## LA RAM FAN

If Chargers move here, it seems likely they'd be Stan Kroenke's tenant


----------



## LA RAM FAN

A big thanks to @realradiotalk & @NBCSportsRadio for having BBTLAR Founder Andy Hogan on the show. BBTLAR's segment begins at 29:35

audioBoom / NFL Divisional Round "Head-to-Head" Preview  --Steelers @ Broncos!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dean Spanos on the Decision to Stay

Hey Chargers and Dean Spanos, thank goodness you are staying in San Diego. We don't want or need you or your crappy franchise here in Los Angeles this year, next year, or ever.#larams#cityofangels#hollywoodpark#toliveanddieinla#stantheman#tg3#mobsquad


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Statement from Dean Spanos


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Miller: Chargers never left San Diego for L.A. and never should

Chargers to stay in San Diego for at least 2016


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bonsignore: LA Rams’ Inglewood stadium an NFL Disneyland


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Los Angeles Rams: 3 Reasons They’ll Win The NFC West In 2016


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Welcome Back!  A Crash Course To Your Los Angeles Rams – Rams Talk


----------



## LA RAM FAN

49ers CEO York: Rams' move to rekindle L.A.-San Francisco rivalry | Fox News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

funny.

Hochman: Goodell, NFL twist the knife : Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HKS Architects on Twitter


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> 49ers CEO York: Rams' move to rekindle L.A.-San Francisco rivalry | Fox News


Expect more of this


----------



## LA RAM FAN

One-on-one with Chargers Chairman Dean Spanos

Los Angeles Rams: 3 Reasons They’ll Win The NFC West In 2016


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Liz Habbib of FOXLA.

Fox Overtime - Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.scout.com/nfl/rams/story/1638651-ramble-podcast


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> http://www.scout.com/nfl/rams/story/1638651-ramble-podcast


Resurrect old rivalries exciting games bring football back to where it used to be without the cheatriots


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ramble On Podcast
> 
> 
> 
> Resurrect old rivalries exciting games bring football back to where it used to be without the cheatriots
Click to expand...

disinfo agent USMB's resident troll rightwinger and antiquity as well  still thinks the rams are going to be playing in st louis this year.


i am hoping this post brings him on the thread so you can see for yourself how this stupid shit well say i am falling for hype.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ramble On Podcast
> 
> 
> 
> Resurrect old rivalries exciting games bring football back to where it used to be without the cheatriots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> disinfo agent USMB's resident troll rightwinger and antiquity as well  still thinks the rams are going to be playing in st louis this year.
Click to expand...

Still don't see that mythical stadium in LA

It is just a ruse by the NFL...you are so gullible

You believe everything the NFL tells you......little sheep


----------



## Kat

rightwinger said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ramble On Podcast
> 
> 
> 
> Resurrect old rivalries exciting games bring football back to where it used to be without the cheatriots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> disinfo agent USMB's resident troll rightwinger and antiquity as well  still thinks the rams are going to be playing in st louis this year.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still don't see that mythical stadium in LA
> 
> It is just a ruse by the NFL...you are so gullible
> 
> You believe everything the NFL tells you......little sheep
Click to expand...




With all the links provided seems you can see that it is the truth.  What's so bad about that??


----------



## Kat

oops. boo boo.


----------



## rightwinger

Kat said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ramble On Podcast
> 
> 
> 
> Resurrect old rivalries exciting games bring football back to where it used to be without the cheatriots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> disinfo agent USMB's resident troll rightwinger and antiquity as well  still thinks the rams are going to be playing in st louis this year.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still don't see that mythical stadium in LA
> 
> It is just a ruse by the NFL...you are so gullible
> 
> You believe everything the NFL tells you......little sheep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the links provided seems you can see that it is the truth.  What's so bad about that??
Click to expand...

The NFL has been trying to put a team in LA for over twenty years

They finally figured that if they can't actually get a team to play there they would just call the team LA Rams and pretend they are playing there

Gullible suckers like 9-11 inside job believe what they are told


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

everyone got to see it for themselves i wasnt making this up that USMB's resident troll agent rightwinger still thinks they are going to be in st louis this year.


agent rightwinger better call all the  rams players and tell them that since rams running back todd gurley was on their radio show out there in LA recently talking about the move to LA this year.

also agent rightwinger needs to inform everyone else from two years ago they are in st louis this year since he is the ONLY one of the people who did not believe me from two years ago that came on here and said they were not moving.all the others have accepted it that they were wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ramble On Podcast
> 
> 
> 
> Resurrect old rivalries exciting games bring football back to where it used to be without the cheatriots
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> disinfo agent USMB's resident troll rightwinger and antiquity as well  still thinks the rams are going to be playing in st louis this year.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Still don't see that mythical stadium in LA
> 
> It is just a ruse by the NFL...you are so gullible
> 
> You believe everything the NFL tells you......little sheep
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With all the links provided seems you can see that it is the truth.  What's so bad about that??
Click to expand...


because he is a paid shill sent here to troll by his handlers and LIE all the time is why.

He is doing exactly what his handlers instruct him to do,troll this thread and dont read the links.He is exposing himself to more and more people like you for the paid troll he really is and what his real agenda here at this site is.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bonsignore: Rams come to town and bring a shining star with them

Again, shows how everyone is an a-hole hypocrite in STL! Why didn't any of their righteous indignation apply to Georgia Frontiere when she moved the team to STL? STL a-holes don't give a crap that every argument they use can be turned around and shoved in their faces! It was okay for Georgia to do it, but not Stan! To all the Hicks in STL: Karma is a bitch!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Wow... very whining... much classy... so butthurt

St. Louis fan makes Super Bowl ad ripping Stan Kroenke for moving Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Davis: Next Raiders stadium 'has to be the right place,' Levi's isn't it


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Changing the Look of Los Angeles

Inglewood’s NFL stadium rising soon, hoping to host Super Bowls


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams final season in St. Louis showed moments of potential


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Sign of the times: Los Angeles Rams

The real challenge for Los Angeles' new football stadium is everything around it


----------



## rightwinger

Rams in LA?

You would have to believe in the moon landing and planes bringing down the WTC to believe nonsense like that

Do you know how easy it is to fake the Rams playing in LA?

You ain't fooling me


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Inglewood’s NFL stadium rising soon, hoping to host Super Bowls


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> Inglewood’s NFL stadium rising soon, hoping to host Super Bowls



Hollywood set


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers hire Maas, meet with city

‘San Diego Three’ fall short in Hall bid


----------



## LA RAM FAN

you nailed it girl.

Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

What It'll Take To Get LA Memorial Coliseum Ready For Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

What I REALLY heard while watching that video.

Look...it's the St. Louis government's fault the team left. They should've had a more iron-clad contract. They shouldn't have agreed to the "top-tier" clause. They should've worked out something after they lost in arbitration. Don't blame the TEAM...blame those folks the city's residents elected. THEY screwed it up for you.

And something is REALLY wrong if a city is willing to go into even MORE debt to pay for a new stadiumbefore the old one is paid for. What's up with that?

Salty tears. "Quit whining, St. Louis; we deserve another chance."

Sign of the times: Los Angeles Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yeah baby!!

Can move to Los Angeles help Rams in free agency?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

An article that isn't biased towards LA or St. Louis...and actually speaks the truth. Don't blame Kroenke, blame the politicians that made that deal with the devil.

St. Louis Doesn’t Have an NFL Team Anymore, but It Still Has to Pay for One

Super Bowl I: It all kicked off in the LA Coliseum


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the rams are back in LA T SHIRTS

http://www.rams-news.com/la-rams-throwback-tribute-video/

Bonsignore: Rams come to town and bring a shining star with them


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams move thrills NFL commissioner Roger Goodell, but team relocation issues remain


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> the rams are back in LA T SHIRTS
> 
> http://www.rams-news.com/la-rams-throwback-tribute-video/
> 
> Bonsignore: Rams come to town and bring a shining star with them


Gurly man should makes things exciting


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Rams move thrills NFL commissioner Roger Goodell, but team relocation issues remain


Of course it would it means more money more exposure it is good all around


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> the rams are back in LA T SHIRTS
> 
> http://www.rams-news.com/la-rams-throwback-tribute-video/
> 
> Bonsignore: Rams come to town and bring a shining star with them
> 
> 
> 
> Gurly man should makes things exciting
Click to expand...


If he can stay healthy and not have any major injurys like he had in college,he will be this  generations Eric Dickerson.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yahoo.

Time to start getting excited! Here's the Los Angeles Rams 2016 schedule. We will see the Cardinals, Seahawks, 49'ers, Falcons, Panthers, Bills, and Dolphins at the LA Memorial Coliseum. I'm sure we'll see at least one Sunday night, one Monday night, and as Roger Goodell announced in January, the Thanksgiving night game here in LA. As we all know, 2016 will be the LA Rams homecoming and 50th season in Los Angeles! This fall will be epic!!!‪#‎LARams2016‬
http://realsport101.com/the-2016-schedule-the-los-angeles-…/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ramble On Podcast


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.rams-news.com/rams-gm-les-snead-talk-rams-offseason-audio/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Local woman remembers performing for Los Angeles Rams

http://www.kesq.com/news/local-woman-remembers-performing-for-los-angeles-rams/37785312


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Former Pitt star Donald excited for Rams' move to L.A.

Super Bowl 50 is history, so where is the NFL heading now? Back to Los Angeles for starters


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The 1979 L.A. Rams recall their unlikely run to Super Bowl and what might've been in loss to Steelers


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dave Dameshek on Rams Uniforms: “I Want The Ferragamo’s”


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Man of the Hour: A Conversation with Inglewood’s Mayor James T. Butts - Los Angeles Sentinel


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA Story: How the Rams returned to Los Angeles - ESPN Video


----------



## LA RAM FAN

St. Louis Doesn’t Have an NFL Team Anymore, but It Still Has to Pay for One


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grubman 'insulted' by Rams job rumor : Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

COUNTERPOINT: Dean Spanos lost Los Angeles for the Chargers


----------



## LA RAM FAN

L.A. told NFL in 1946: Integrate, or play elsewhere

A 21-Year History of the Battle to Bring the NFL Back to LA

Rams Jam 'Let's Ram It' Video

These NFL Teams Could Mimic Panthers’ Rapid Rise


----------



## rightwinger

And the Dodgers are returning to Brooklyn

9/11 believes anything the NFL tells him.....like that Dallas is in the East


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Diehard Sports Radio  Online Radio by Diehard Sports Radio


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 believes the Giants play in NY just because the NFL puts it on a helmet

He is also dumb enough to believe the Rams are in LA because the NFL tells him so


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## rightwinger

The NFL tells 9-11 that Dallas is in the east......He believes whatever the NFL tells him


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


>





They are pumped!


----------



## Mad Scientist

Of the 8 home games the Lambs will play, how many do you think will be blacked out? 

I remember the Raypers and the Lambs started blacking out halfway through the season. So you had to endure something like Cleveland @ Tampa Bay.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Kat said:


> They are pumped!


Yeah, and they're gonna' GET pumped too!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> Of the 8 home games the Lambs will play, how many do you think will be blacked out?
> 
> I remember the Raypers and the Lambs started blacking out halfway through the season. So you had to endure something like Cleveland @ Tampa Bay.



that wont a be a problem anymore now since the NFL has lifted the blackout rule.

However there wont be very many empty seats there as this link proves.lol
I cant get it to come up now but the one i was looking for showed they had over 55,000 people put down deposits to be season ticket holders and that was just in 5 days time.you really think they wont fill an 80,000 seat stadium?

The Rams might have had blackouts there HOWEVER they did draw very well enough to have many monday night football games during the 70's and 80's when they were always good.

The raiders though was an entire different case.dan dierdorf remarked not too long ago that as a broadcaster of monday night football games when he was there from 83 to 91,that the whole time when he was there,the raiders never once were on monday night football for home games in LA,that their games in LA were always on the road.

the rams drew very well for monday night games,the raiders did not however.

matter of fact many oakland fans who still traveled to LA to cheer them on when they moved,the one difference they noticed in games there in LA and in oakland is that they never had any problems getting tickets to raider games in LA.Oakland they were always sold out all the time.

LA is rams country,its just not raiders country.that again is WHY the raiders never had any home games there while in LA cause they drew so badly.

and oh it was the LAMBS that played in st louis the last 21 years,NOW its the RAMS.

these two videos here show the proof is in the pudding that LA has passion for the Rams.I dont see an empty seat in the house in either of these videos do you? lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Episode 104 - The Relocation of the Los Angeles Rams (Interview with Dennis Bateman of BBTLAR)


----------



## rightwinger

A man will walk on the moon before an NFL team plays in LA


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of the 8 home games the Lambs will play, how many do you think will be blacked out?
> 
> I remember the Raypers and the Lambs started blacking out halfway through the season. So you had to endure something like Cleveland @ Tampa Bay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that wont a be a problem anymore now since the NFL has lifted the blackout rule.
> 
> However there wont be very many empty seats there as this link proves.lol
> I cant get it to come up now but the one i was looking for showed they had over 55,000 people put down deposits to be season ticket holders and that was just in 5 days time.you really think they wont fill an 80,000 seat stadium?
> 
> The Rams might have had blackouts there HOWEVER they did draw very well enough to have many monday night football games during the 70's and 80's when they were always good.
> 
> The raiders though was an entire different case.dan dierdorf remarked not too long ago that as a broadcaster of monday night football games when he was there from 83 to 91,that the whole time when he was there,the raiders never once were on monday night football for home games in LA,that their games in LA were always on the road.
> 
> the rams drew very well for monday night games,the raiders did not however.
> 
> matter of fact many oakland fans who still traveled to LA to cheer them on when they moved,the one difference they noticed in games there in LA and in oakland is that they never had any problems getting tickets to raider games in LA.Oakland they were always sold out all the time.
> 
> LA is rams country,its just not raiders country.that again is WHY the raiders never had any home games there while in LA cause they drew so badly.
> 
> and oh it was the LAMBS that played in st louis the last 21 years,NOW its the RAMS.
> 
> these two videos here show the proof is in the pudding that LA has passion for the Rams.I dont see an empty seat in the house in either of these videos do you? lol
Click to expand...


as you can see in the first video as i said,Rams games in LA they always packed them which is why THEY were always on monday night games during the 70's and 80's where the Raiders games were always on the road because they drew so badly.

you get to hear this oakland fan in this video talk all about it how the one difference in games in LA and in oakland,is in LA,he had no problems getting good tickets and as you see in this video,unlike ram games,raider games in LA,the place was half empty where you look at the game in OAKLAND,there is not one empty seat just as there are no empty seats at those ram games.


----------



## rightwinger

The NFL has reached an agreement with the city of St Louis where the Rams will continue to play in St Louis but they will be known as the Los Angeles Rams

Kind of like the deal they reached with the Giants and Jets


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## rightwinger

St Louis Rams fans have agreed to wear gear to the game that says "LA Rams"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## rightwinger

The NFL laid down the law with St Louis

Either go along with the scam that the Rams are playing in LA or lose your team entirely

What else can ghey do?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## rightwinger

Rams will be in LA next year and the Dodgers are returning to Brooklyn

Read it on the interweb


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^

Faulk "devastated" for St. Louis fans, but says move is all business : Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams still working to finalize Los Angeles plans

Oxnard reaches tentative deal to host Rams’ OTAs, mini camp in April


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Demolish the Dome? Convention officials contemplate it : News

3 factors that sank the St. Louis effort to keep the Rams : News


----------



## rightwinger

I just bought season tickets to the Brooklyn Dodgers

Can I get you some?  Just send me $50 a ticket


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

heres a good laugh for the day.

http://www.101sports.com/2015/06/15/six-reasons-to-believe-the-rams-will-stay-in-st-louis/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

House Panel Calls St. Louis Sports Authority on Rams Bid

@FitzpatrickMO: “We’re going to be asking them some questions about what they knew, when they knew it, how it could possibly cost $16-million to present a proposal to the NFL and what they got in exchange for the $16-million.”


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams are getting down to the business of the NFL off-season even before they get out to L.A.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

oh poor marshall.

Faulk "devastated" for St. Louis fans, but says move is all business : Sports


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams Jams- If You're on the Wait List for Season Tickets


----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy gold.
@FOX2now: "_t appeared the Rams were leaving nothing behind but their footprints. Movers were cleaning out the locker room most of the day, taking everything with them, including Gatorade coolers, exercise equipment, office files, copiers, instant replay gear, and even the first down chains."_

_Rams start moving out of Edward Jones Dome_


----------



## LA RAM FAN

[T]he new stadium...will feature field-level seats and TV monitors that connect to phones or tablets. “You’ll be able to look at close-ups, replays, anything that’s going on right on your phone,” according to Gerard McCallum of the Hollywood Park Land Company.

First Look: Future Rams Stadium To Feature Field-Level Seats With Wireless Hookups


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Will the move back to Los Angeles help the Rams attendance?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

@bkrivas95: "If the Rams were to keep the jerseys they donned in St. Louis, it doesn’t feel like the move would be that authentic. One of the things that ties the Rams to St. Louis is the jerseys they’ve been wearing since they relocated to Missouri in the 1990’s... But what ties them to Los Angeles is a whole different color combination... With the return to their roots, the Rams organization is ready to revitalize Los Angeles in a way the city hasn’t seen in two decades."

Los Angeles Rams Should Resort To Classic Uniforms For Next Season

AMEN TO THAT.


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> Will the move back to Los Angeles help the Rams attendance?



NFL can make up any number they want

You are so gullible


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## rightwinger

Rams return to LA
Dodgers return to Brooklyn
Braves return to Boston
Senators return to Washington

9-11 will believe anything


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

No one in STL gets it, or tells it like it is, the way Ray Hartmann does... refreshing
Hartman was dead on from day 1, and he was hated for it.

Escape From the Echo Chamber


----------



## LA RAM FAN

uh it wont impact them.

How Will the LA Rams Impact LA Dodgers Baseball? | The Hundreds

Demolish the Dome? Convention officials contemplate it : News


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Los Angeles Rams Will Have Third Toughest Schedule Next Season


----------



## LA RAM FAN

here is why the rams will be good when they go to LA.

Los Angeles Rams Cleaning House Prior to Moving


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yeah baby!!

los – Etsy 
I am so there.





Successful trip to Dick's Sporting Goods. They are living up to their claim of being the "Welcome LA Rams Headquarters"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Rams' new football stadium and the decline of American civilization


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> someone farted in here.^


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> The Rams' new football stadium and the decline of American civilization


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers sound like they want to stay in San Diego, but still need stadium

here is why i dont see the chargers leaving SD.
“We are very supportive of the decision by Dean Spanos to continue his efforts in San Diego and work with local leaders to develop a permanent stadium solution,” Goodell said last month. “NFL ownership has committed $300 million to assist in the cost of building a new stadium in San Diego. I have pledged the league’s full support in helping Dean to fulfill his goal.”

Spanos cautious but optimistic for new San Diego stadium |


Chargers will need a miracle in San Diego to get voter approval for new stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Author Details Old Guard vs. New Guard in Rams' L.A. Move - 101Sports.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Romey Rodriguez | Facebook

GREAT VIDEO


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The NFL's Disney World: The Rams' Big Move Comes With Big Risks

interesting.
Raiders Owner Mark Davis Talks Sacramento

http://www.rams-news.com/will-raiders-stay-in-oakland-beyond-2016-espn-video/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

L.A. told NFL in 1946: Integrate, or play elsewhere


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Rams are officially packed up. Loading up a semi at the Dome, so they can move all their belongings to their new/old home.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rams talk at 2:10 mark.

http://www.rams-news.com/van-natta-rams-l-a-move-just-business-audio/


----------



## rightwinger

9/11 inside job said:


> The Rams are officially packed up. Loading up a semi at the Dome, so they can move all their belongings to their new/old home.



Indiana Jones defense

can't you tell that photo is faked?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger on left crying to mommy while i am on the right in my rams shirt laughing at him while he bawls to mommy since he insisted the raiders were coming back to LA this year and the rams were staying in st louis.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> here is why the rams will be good when they go to LA.
> 
> Los Angeles Rams Cleaning House Prior to Moving


"Los Angeles Rams released three players from their roster to clear a large amount of cap space."

They want to compete tghey need to do the right thing like any other team that is serious about winning. Shiny new stadium with old crappy players will not work.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> here is why the rams will be good when they go to LA.
> 
> Los Angeles Rams Cleaning House Prior to Moving
> 
> 
> 
> "Los Angeles Rams released three players from their roster to clear a large amount of cap space."
> 
> They want to compete tghey need to do the right thing like any other team that is serious about winning. Shiny new stadium with old crappy players will not work.
Click to expand...

indeed,that is WHY they released them.Long was a goof player but he was always getting hurt all the time missing half if not most the seasons so it di no good to keep him around and delanitis was worthless.this proves to me they were never serious about winning in st louis,that they kept those people around so they would have a losing season and fans would stop showing up to games so he could justify the move to LA. now that they are in LA now,that shows they ARE serious about becoming good and a contender getting rid of useless baggage.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> The Rams are officially packed up. Loading up a semi at the Dome, so they can move all their belongings to their new/old home.



this is comedy gold.

another final nail in the coffin for stank louis as well.lol


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Rams are officially packed up. Loading up a semi at the Dome, so they can move all their belongings to their new/old home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is comedy gold.
> 
> another final nail in the coffin for stank louis as well.lol
Click to expand...

it is kinda funny


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great video.
Los Angeles Rams Hall of Fame Members


----------



## LA RAM FAN

st louis writer shane grey STILL whining. it is SO funny hearing him and gasbag  Bernie STILL whine about this. poor shane.

PodOmatic | Best Free Podcasts


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams have more than $58 million in cap space


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Johnny Bolt Pride a Co founder of ‪#‎SaveOurBolts‬ , a ‪#‎BoltPride‬ leader, and all around ambassador of fandom was on @KUSI_GMSD this morning giving an update on meetings that were recently had with the San Diego Chargers and the Mayor.

#SaveOurBolts #BoltPride 
‪#‎commUNITY‬


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Inglewood's Mayor Details How Rams Deal Got Done

UPDATE: The Oakland City Council, JPA and the Oakland Raiders had a private closed conference on Tuesday discussing on the stadium lease. Along with the continued discussion of hiring more staffing at the O.co Coliseum. Solutions to help the Raiders and the JPA earn more financial income and offset costs in the upcoming 2016 season. No confirmation yet respecting to 49ers Executive Larry MacNiel consulting the Raiders on financing a new stadium.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams meet in L.A. area to help players start relocation process; UCI likely for training camp


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Eric Dickerson | Facebook

Log into Facebook | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

These Rams custom cleats are on point


----------



## LA RAM FAN

On March 1st Kevin Demoff showed the presentation given to the NFL owners in Houston to alumni at Harvard-Westlake. Some really interesting details here. Runs almost an hour and a half.
Kevin Demoff '95 Event on Livestream

Kevin Demoff '95 Event on Livestream


http://www.rams-news.com/la-rams-press-conference-from-manhattan-beach-video/

Rams hold first meeting as a team in Los Angeles


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams make plans for putting down roots in Los Angeles area


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I Hate The 49ers


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Former Raiders CEO: 'Fair chance' team stays in Oakland - Sportsnet.ca


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Dan McSwain on why SDSU expansion in MV could compensate for costs in Chargers going downtown


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Liz habbib video.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams' equipment manager goes from L.A. to St. Louis and back again


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Man with Kroneke keeping Fisher as head coach it really maks me wonder if he is anymore serious about winning in LA as he was in stank louis.grrrr.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

that classic CALIFORNIA RIVALRY back.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams COO: Move to LA in the works since summer of 2013


----------



## LA RAM FAN

How L.A. Coliseum prepares to host Rams once again


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Almost gone: Rams Park will be empty in a week


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams will rebrand in May ... new uniforms?


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams' move west is a huge job


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams aim to be out of St. Louis by end of next week


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Rams aim to be out of St. Louis by end of next week


"There will be no misdirection, no shroud of secrecy and no cavalcade of trucks leaving Rams Park under the cover of night. No, the Rams' return to Los Angeles will be far more straightforward.

The Rams officially became property of Los Angeles again when the NFL announced their approval for relocation on Jan. 12. But the team's business and football operations have remained in St. Louis in the time since. That time is almost up, as the Rams intend to be out of their St. Louis facilities by the end of next week.

This is the best thing I have seen written about the move in a while. Close up shop and move on. That is sage advice worth taking


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bell: Will rift among NFL owners over Los Angeles linger?


Chargers stadium debate to heat up

news on chargers front.


----------



## CremeBrulee

9/11 inside job said:


> Rams will rebrand in May ... new uniforms?


I'm not too keen on the  bright yellow with trim but the bright blue with yellow would get my vote.





Heeeellll NOOOO!









This is the Rams in my opinion.  Or the really old white and blue. But those may be too Colts like.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CremeBrulee said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams will rebrand in May ... new uniforms?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not too keen on the  bright yellow with trim but the bright blue with yellow would get my vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heeeellll NOOOO!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the Rams in my opinion.  Or the really old white and blue. But those may be too Colts like.
Click to expand...

 word is they are going back to the yellow and blues you just posted and on throwback days,they will be wearing the blue and whites in the last pic below you posted.


----------



## rightwinger

Rams will never leave St Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

we now know what you look in real life agent rightwinger.you on the left in your raider shirt crying to mommy in defeat since you were proven wrong and me on the right in my ram shirt laughing at you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Six reasons to watch L.A. Rams on 'Hard Knocks'


----------



## LA RAM FAN

comedy gold.

Bonsignore: Rams prepare for LA reality - moving, traffic, facilities questions loom

So long, St. Louis: Fisher not looking back

Rams are in the final stages of moving out of St. Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

karma must be a bitch for Bernie.

"Stop Whining, la; We Deserve Another Chance" by Miklasz, Bernie - St Louis Post-Dispatch (MO), January 18, 1995 | Online Research Library: Questia


----------



## LA RAM FAN

awesome.

NFL Schedule Release Day 2016

The NFL schedule for 2016-2017 should be released on the 3rd Thursday of April if the NFL stays true to form. We have it slotted for April 21st 2016 at 8 PM EST with the schedule release show on NFL Network. Typically,ESPN.com,CBSSports.com&USAToday.comhave the first internet publication of the schedule. The first dowloadable printable PDF schedules are typically published by ESPN. The release date varies based on scheduling, matchups & the start of the NFL free agency period. We expect the schedule to be live on either the 19th, 20th or 21st.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Rams COO: Move to LA in the works since summer of 2013





So this has been in the works for quite a long time. 
I hope they can get some more of the better players. We know they have the support they need.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job

You going to the first game?


----------



## Kat

rightwinger said:


> Rams will never leave St Louis




umm Think they already are. lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job
> 
> You going to the first game?



you kidding? that will be an almost impossible ticket to get.your going to have to have special connections to be able to see either the first pre season or first regular season game there. there have been over 56,000 season tickets sold there and in those season ticket packages,they can bring up to 7 other people with them since the season package has a total of 8 people that can go per game.

you think at least half those 56,000 people who bought those season tickets dont have familys will be going along?

my ONLY hope is going to one of the regular season games which i WILL for sure do.count on it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams will never leave St Louis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umm Think they already are. lol
Click to expand...


this article describes agent rightwinger to a tee.lol

New Los Angeles Rams billboard fires brutal shot at St. Louis


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job
> 
> You going to the first game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you kidding? that will be an almost impossible ticket to get.your going to have to have special connections to be able to see either the first pre season or first regular season game there. there have been over 56,000 season tickets sold there and in those season ticket packages,they can bring up to 7 other people with them since the season package has a total of 8 people that can go per game.
> 
> you think at least half those 56,000 people who bought those season tickets dont have familys will be going along?
> 
> my ONLY hope is going to one of the regular season games which i WILL for sure do.count on it.
Click to expand...



OOPS I didn't think about that. I was just seeing how fired up you are about them coming back. Hope  you do get to go to a game though.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rams will never leave St Louis
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> umm Think they already are. lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this article describes agent rightwinger to a tee.lol
> 
> New Los Angeles Rams billboard fires brutal shot at St. Louis
Click to expand...


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Almost gone: Rams Park will be empty in a week





Looks like the 'done deal' is almost over for good.  I will be curious to see how the team does this coming season.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


>




Interesting. I agree with what he is saying. Too many in one place would be a disaster.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting. I agree with what he is saying. Too many in one place would be a disaster.
Click to expand...


for sure.I think you can also totally agree with him that just like he said,i dont like teams bailing on their cities either.It was one thing with the rams leaving st louis for LA because a wrong was being righted,plus st louis did not support the rams where that is not the case at all with oakland and san diego,they both always have packed crowds which is really impressive for oakland particularly since they have been equally as horrible on the field the last 10 years plus same as the rams have.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams fans in St. Louis and Los Angeles deserve better | Cover32


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## LA RAM FAN

Buzz: Chargers, SD Disagree over Stadium, Could Lead to Move

Report details the Chargers' plans for $1-billion stadium in San Diego

REPORT: San Diego Chargers target 2022 opening date for downtown NFL stadium


----------



## LA RAM FAN

http://www.rams-news.com/jack-young...t-of-the-coliseum-tunnel-one-more-time-audio/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Cruel L.A. Rams billboard disrespects the city of St. Louis


Rams start moving out of Edward Jones Dome


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Info email just arrived from the Rams. Here's the basics:
*Our focus is to begin our season-ticket selection process in late April ending in early July
*All deposit holders will be divided into groups based on the date and time of their deposit.
*Each group will receive a detailed digital information packet via email 5 - 7 days before their dedicated on-sale window. That packet will walk you through the purchasing process step by step.
*Following receipt of the packet, those deposit holders will receive an email outlining their dedicated window and online link to purchase their 2016 season tickets.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Info email just arrived from the Rams. Here's the basics:
> *Our focus is to begin our season-ticket selection process in late April ending in early July
> *All deposit holders will be divided into groups based on the date and time of their deposit.
> *Each group will receive a detailed digital information packet via email 5 - 7 days before their dedicated on-sale window. That packet will walk you through the purchasing process step by step.
> *Following receipt of the packet, those deposit holders will receive an email outlining their dedicated window and online link to purchase their 2016 season tickets.





So are you getting??


----------



## LA RAM FAN

PODCAST: Flipping Tables w/Dennis Bateman


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Info email just arrived from the Rams. Here's the basics:
> *Our focus is to begin our season-ticket selection process in late April ending in early July
> *All deposit holders will be divided into groups based on the date and time of their deposit.
> *Each group will receive a detailed digital information packet via email 5 - 7 days before their dedicated on-sale window. That packet will walk you through the purchasing process step by step.
> *Following receipt of the packet, those deposit holders will receive an email outlining their dedicated window and online link to purchase their 2016 season tickets.


That looks good, maybe you can sell beer in the stands you will always have a "ticket"


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Funny funny. Like you really think Ram fans are so ignorant. To say that wearing the navy and white would make them truly the LA Rams is simply a flat out gross irresponsible denial of basic obvious well-known History 101. enough already. They were golden-yellow and blue when they came to LA in 1940s and won their Cleveland and LA NFL Championships in the golden-yellow, not wearing navy & white till about the mid '60s till 'about '72. Once TV and newspapers became produced in color the reason for the temporary boring simplistic dark blue and white to contrast crisply in primitive black and white media was gone, so they went back to the traditional and much longer-standing yellow-gold and blue they've always been known for as their trademark. Golden Rams since inception, like the Golden Ram fleece of legend, and the Golden City of the West--colorful unbleached LA, of golden sunshine, beaches, fields, tans, and golden dreams, and where gold was truly first discovered in California, the Golden State.

interesting stuff.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

matter of fact anyone who looks into the carson project with a magnifying glass can see what I said from day one,that its a hoax,smoke and mirrors.Ifyou go drive by the site,take in a deep breath and you begin to choke the smell is so awful because its on a contaminated landfill.a fact the LAMESTREAM media always conveinetely leaves out in their reporting.

these two LA Ram fans in LA below matter of fact put this to rest that what i said way back in february that Carson is indeed a hoax.a fantasy.

these are THEIR words,not mine. that pic of billy scott is not me.I dont live in california so those are obviously not my words below.lol

Lol just got done listing to the interview with my Inglewood Mayor and if it hasn't been clear to fans of all 3 teams in the battle of Los Angeles let me put it to rest. Rams are coming back home period. He made very good and educated points on the "CARSON PROJECT " and how the Inglewood stadium and entertainment project is ready to begin building. Meaning everything is ready even the digging is done. I live rite across the street from the site and i see whats going on every day...i also see all the building material and equipment. Big ass plumbing pipes,metal and steel i never seen before and the site developers are out the around the clock. I even seen Stan and Mayor butts talkin with the head developer and construction workers. No activities like this in Carson at all.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so much for the Rams staying in Dogpatch USA.

great short 4 minute video here you should listen to.

http://kplr11.com/2015/10/11/can-the...he-rams-to-la/

With all of the rhetoric on facebook and Twitter these days, I feel like the following interview should be posted DAILY to remind us us what's really likely to happen here. This attorney, a St. Louis resident, recalls that in '94 a vote was taken to move the Rams to StL but it did not pass. Then the team owner and the Attorney General of Missouri (Nixon) threatened to sue the NFL, and, magically, a second vote was taken which was overwhelmingly in favor of a Rams' relocation. He then goes on to state thet the same thing will probably occur this time around. It's a shame we've had to wait this long, but we have an owner who wants to bring our team back to us and who also has every legality on his side. If the NFL, as a league, actually has the ability to both reason and learn from the past, it will step out of the way and let the inevitable happen. ‪#‎larams‬


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> matter of fact anyone who looks into the carson project with a magnifying glass can see what I said from day one,that its a hoax,smoke and mirrors.Ifyou go drive by the site,take in a deep breath and you begin to choke the smell is so awful because its on a contaminated landfill.a fact the LAMESTREAM media always conveinetely leaves out in their reporting.
> 
> these two LA Ram fans in LA below matter of fact put this to rest that what i said way back in february that Carson is indeed a hoax.a fantasy.
> 
> these are THEIR words,not mine. that pic of billy scott is not me.I dont live in california so those are obviously not my words below.lol
> 
> Lol just got done listing to the interview with my Inglewood Mayor and if it hasn't been clear to fans of all 3 teams in the battle of Los Angeles let me put it to rest. Rams are coming back home period. He made very good and educated points on the "CARSON PROJECT " and how the Inglewood stadium and entertainment project is ready to begin building. Meaning everything is ready even the digging is done. I live rite across the street from the site and i see whats going on every day...i also see all the building material and equipment. Big ass plumbing pipes,metal and steel i never seen before and the site developers are out the around the clock. I even seen Stan and Mayor butts talkin with the head developer and construction workers. No activities like this in Carson at all.


Like any section that has more then one nothing is ever what it seems. There was a favored team I have no idea which one, IMO


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> matter of fact anyone who looks into the carson project with a magnifying glass can see what I said from day one,that its a hoax,smoke and mirrors.Ifyou go drive by the site,take in a deep breath and you begin to choke the smell is so awful because its on a contaminated landfill.a fact the LAMESTREAM media always conveinetely leaves out in their reporting.
> 
> these two LA Ram fans in LA below matter of fact put this to rest that what i said way back in february that Carson is indeed a hoax.a fantasy.
> 
> these are THEIR words,not mine. that pic of billy scott is not me.I dont live in california so those are obviously not my words below.lol
> 
> Lol just got done listing to the interview with my Inglewood Mayor and if it hasn't been clear to fans of all 3 teams in the battle of Los Angeles let me put it to rest. Rams are coming back home period. He made very good and educated points on the "CARSON PROJECT " and how the Inglewood stadium and entertainment project is ready to begin building. Meaning everything is ready even the digging is done. I live rite across the street from the site and i see whats going on every day...i also see all the building material and equipment. Big ass plumbing pipes,metal and steel i never seen before and the site developers are out the around the clock. I even seen Stan and Mayor butts talkin with the head developer and construction workers. No activities like this in Carson at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like any section that has more then one nothing is ever what it seems. There was a favored team I have no idea which one, IMO
Click to expand...


The Chargers were the favored TEAM by the majority of the NFL owners,but the SITE they all preferred was the Rams Inglewood site because it was obviously so much better than carson that was why i always knew Inglewood would win out in the end because of that.I knew i could trust fred roggin.the ONLY thing he ever got wrong on the LA relocation was he guaranteed it would be both the rams and chargers in LA this year.If spanos wasnt so pissed about losing to kroneke and not getting carson like he wanted,then he would have gone in with stan but he was so pissed off at kroneke that he apparently cant work with him.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> matter of fact anyone who looks into the carson project with a magnifying glass can see what I said from day one,that its a hoax,smoke and mirrors.Ifyou go drive by the site,take in a deep breath and you begin to choke the smell is so awful because its on a contaminated landfill.a fact the LAMESTREAM media always conveinetely leaves out in their reporting.
> 
> these two LA Ram fans in LA below matter of fact put this to rest that what i said way back in february that Carson is indeed a hoax.a fantasy.
> 
> these are THEIR words,not mine. that pic of billy scott is not me.I dont live in california so those are obviously not my words below.lol
> 
> Lol just got done listing to the interview with my Inglewood Mayor and if it hasn't been clear to fans of all 3 teams in the battle of Los Angeles let me put it to rest. Rams are coming back home period. He made very good and educated points on the "CARSON PROJECT " and how the Inglewood stadium and entertainment project is ready to begin building. Meaning everything is ready even the digging is done. I live rite across the street from the site and i see whats going on every day...i also see all the building material and equipment. Big ass plumbing pipes,metal and steel i never seen before and the site developers are out the around the clock. I even seen Stan and Mayor butts talkin with the head developer and construction workers. No activities like this in Carson at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like any section that has more then one nothing is ever what it seems. There was a favored team I have no idea which one, IMO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Chargers were the favored TEAM by the majority of the NFL owners,but the SITE they all preferred was the Rams Inglewood site because it was obviously so much better than carson that was why i always knew Inglewood would win out in the end because of that.I knew i could trust fred roggin.the ONLY thing he ever got wrong on the LA relocation was he guaranteed it would be both the rams and chargers in LA this year.If spanos wasnt so pissed about losing to kroneke and not getting carson like he wanted,then he would have gone in with stan but he was so pissed off at kroneke that he apparently cant work with him.
Click to expand...

That emotion screwed things up for them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Alex. said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> matter of fact anyone who looks into the carson project with a magnifying glass can see what I said from day one,that its a hoax,smoke and mirrors.Ifyou go drive by the site,take in a deep breath and you begin to choke the smell is so awful because its on a contaminated landfill.a fact the LAMESTREAM media always conveinetely leaves out in their reporting.
> 
> these two LA Ram fans in LA below matter of fact put this to rest that what i said way back in february that Carson is indeed a hoax.a fantasy.
> 
> these are THEIR words,not mine. that pic of billy scott is not me.I dont live in california so those are obviously not my words below.lol
> 
> Lol just got done listing to the interview with my Inglewood Mayor and if it hasn't been clear to fans of all 3 teams in the battle of Los Angeles let me put it to rest. Rams are coming back home period. He made very good and educated points on the "CARSON PROJECT " and how the Inglewood stadium and entertainment project is ready to begin building. Meaning everything is ready even the digging is done. I live rite across the street from the site and i see whats going on every day...i also see all the building material and equipment. Big ass plumbing pipes,metal and steel i never seen before and the site developers are out the around the clock. I even seen Stan and Mayor butts talkin with the head developer and construction workers. No activities like this in Carson at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like any section that has more then one nothing is ever what it seems. There was a favored team I have no idea which one, IMO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Chargers were the favored TEAM by the majority of the NFL owners,but the SITE they all preferred was the Rams Inglewood site because it was obviously so much better than carson that was why i always knew Inglewood would win out in the end because of that.I knew i could trust fred roggin.the ONLY thing he ever got wrong on the LA relocation was he guaranteed it would be both the rams and chargers in LA this year.If spanos wasnt so pissed about losing to kroneke and not getting carson like he wanted,then he would have gone in with stan but he was so pissed off at kroneke that he apparently cant work with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That emotion screwed things up for them.
Click to expand...


yep otherwise Roggin WOULD have been right on that as well.Nobody could have predicted spanos would have been so pissed off at kroneke that he was going to refuse to work with him.Glad he was though  since all the folks in san diego got to keep their team. I would have felt really bad for the fans in SD if they had lost the chargers because unlike the fans in stank louis,the fans in san diego and the fans in oakland,they support their teams very well so unlike the people in stank louis,they dont deserve to lose an NFL franchise.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alex. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> matter of fact anyone who looks into the carson project with a magnifying glass can see what I said from day one,that its a hoax,smoke and mirrors.Ifyou go drive by the site,take in a deep breath and you begin to choke the smell is so awful because its on a contaminated landfill.a fact the LAMESTREAM media always conveinetely leaves out in their reporting.
> 
> these two LA Ram fans in LA below matter of fact put this to rest that what i said way back in february that Carson is indeed a hoax.a fantasy.
> 
> these are THEIR words,not mine. that pic of billy scott is not me.I dont live in california so those are obviously not my words below.lol
> 
> Lol just got done listing to the interview with my Inglewood Mayor and if it hasn't been clear to fans of all 3 teams in the battle of Los Angeles let me put it to rest. Rams are coming back home period. He made very good and educated points on the "CARSON PROJECT " and how the Inglewood stadium and entertainment project is ready to begin building. Meaning everything is ready even the digging is done. I live rite across the street from the site and i see whats going on every day...i also see all the building material and equipment. Big ass plumbing pipes,metal and steel i never seen before and the site developers are out the around the clock. I even seen Stan and Mayor butts talkin with the head developer and construction workers. No activities like this in Carson at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like any section that has more then one nothing is ever what it seems. There was a favored team I have no idea which one, IMO
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Chargers were the favored TEAM by the majority of the NFL owners,but the SITE they all preferred was the Rams Inglewood site because it was obviously so much better than carson that was why i always knew Inglewood would win out in the end because of that.I knew i could trust fred roggin.the ONLY thing he ever got wrong on the LA relocation was he guaranteed it would be both the rams and chargers in LA this year.If spanos wasnt so pissed about losing to kroneke and not getting carson like he wanted,then he would have gone in with stan but he was so pissed off at kroneke that he apparently cant work with him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That emotion screwed things up for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yep otherwise Roggin WOULD have been right on that as well.Nobody could have predicted spanos would have been so pissed off at kroneke that he was going to refuse to work with him.Glad he was though  since all the folks in san diego got to keep their team. I would have felt really bad for the fans in SD if they had lost the chargers because unlike the fans in stank louis,the fans in san diego and the fans in oakland,they support their teams very well so unlike the people in stank louis,they dont deserve to lose an NFL franchise.
Click to expand...

The anger and self will run riot destroys deals and  relationships. Brings out the control freaks and the back door bullshit. Never ends well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here is the proof in the pudding that san diego and oakland unlike stank louis,supports their team with these two pics taken of a chargers game in SD this year and a Raiders game in Oakland this year. both stadiums packed to the max.











and of course,you have seen the many pics i have posted here where the stadium in st louis was practically empty this year.


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> To no surprise,most Ram fans-90% of them, want the classic blue and yellow colors back and want those ugly looking rags from stank louis trashed.
> 
> Nelly -- Rams Should Change Colors ... Blue & Gold Belongs In STL


Good those other colors were not very good!


----------



## CremeBrulee

9/11 inside job said:


> Here is the proof in the pudding that san diego and oakland unlike stank louis,supports their team with these two pics taken of a chargers game in SD this year and a Raiders game in Oakland this year. both stadiums packed to the max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and of course,you have seen the many pics i have posted here where the stadium in st louis was practically empty this year.


Yuck. Those fields look like crap.  Hopefully they work out deals to get new stadiums.


----------



## CremeBrulee

9/11 inside job said:


> Buzz: Chargers, SD Disagree over Stadium, Could Lead to Move
> 
> Report details the Chargers' plans for $1-billion stadium in San Diego
> 
> REPORT: San Diego Chargers target 2022 opening date for downtown NFL stadium



Has the location issue been solved?  While nobody wants to pay an extra four percent for their lodgings, wouldn't the profits from a shiny new stadium and convention center downtown allow them to pay it off faster?  Those hotels are going to benefit immensely (aside from those with rooms within earshot of construction ) so it's more of an investment. Maybe they have data that says otherwise.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CremeBrulee said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> Buzz: Chargers, SD Disagree over Stadium, Could Lead to Move
> 
> Report details the Chargers' plans for $1-billion stadium in San Diego
> 
> REPORT: San Diego Chargers target 2022 opening date for downtown NFL stadium
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Has the location issue been solved?  While nobody wants to pay an extra four percent for their lodgings, wouldn't the profits from a shiny new stadium and convention center downtown allow them to pay it off faster?  Those hotels are going to benefit immensely (aside from those with rooms within earshot of construction ) so it's more of an investment. Maybe they have data that says otherwise.
Click to expand...


No,they have till jan 15th to decide if they will stay in SD or join the Rams in LA.

Latest on it.

April 23 is the first day that signatures will be collected for the stadium convention center initiative.

Must be registered in the city of San Diego - more details soon.


here is the newest update on it.

READER’S EDITORIAL: ACTIONS SPEAK LOUDER THAN WORDS


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It's safe to expect more of the Rams in prime time in 2016


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It's safe to expect more of the Rams in prime time in 2016


----------



## LA RAM FAN

More than 90 percent of Rams fans want team to bring back classic colors
amen baby.

this is why i expect them to have the LA colors this year.

Are the Los Angeles Rams hinting at possible 2016 uniforms?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> After reading up on the history involved with L A and the NFL I am inclined to believe that an NFL team in L A let alone a return of the Rams is unlikely.
> 
> History of the National Football League in Los Angeles - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> I understand the desperation and dissappointment of 9/11 but I think he is grasping at straws.
> 
> There are certainly a small hard core element of fans that would like to see the Rams return to the L A area.  There just doesn't seem to be enough of them to justify the relocation.
> 
> The NFL seems to be bent on new stadiums in new cities for expansion not just relocation.
> 
> Too much history of failed attempts to fill the seats in L A.


Only when it came to the chargers and raiders when they were in LA.Rams packed them in when they were there.If not for the evil bitch they would have never left.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> First off: No one in L.A. wants an NFL Team. L.A. is over run with Illegal Aliens from Central and South America who watch Soccer (Futbol). They don't really care for the NFL.
> 
> So when the talking heads on ESPN or any other sports show say that there is fan support for team, they're full of sh*t.


liar. is that why there were over 56,000 Rams fans that applied for season tickets?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> When Al Davis was threatening to move back to Oakland he demanded a new Stadium with Luxury Boxes and all the money making stuff they have these days. Forget the fact that his team sucks, you better build him a new stadium or he's outta' here! Someday, Americans might learn to tell the NFL to fvck off but that's another thread.
> 
> So I know they looked at two locations. Carson and Irwindale. I used to go to Irwindale Raceway as a kid so I as familiar with it's location,  there was a rock quarry and a Miller Brewing facility right there. Would have been perfect. Plenty of space.
> 
> Carson. I lived in Long Beach and for one summer I worked at an Oil Refinery right next door to Carson in Wilmington. The whole place smells like rotten sulfur eggs. Freeway access was good but parking would have been a nightmare and the smell...
> 
> Next. Stadium Negotiations.


thats why I always knew INGLEWOOD would be picked over the laughable carson project with the raiders and chargers.lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> Every year or two the owner of the San Diego Chargers puts fake stories in all the local LA newspapers and TV shows claiming that "The People, The Fans" want an NFL team in L.A.
> 
> The Chargers first season was played in L.A. so Alex Spanos some kind of connection there. Believe me, hardly anyone knows of that. Or cares. Or reads English good enough to find it out.
> 
> The other B.S. "moving to L.A." story concerns the Vikings. Every so often the Owner of the Vikes will put fake stories saying that there is interest in them moving to L.A. You know, the Lakers moved from there and what do you know, the Vikes have the same colors too! Woo hoo! So what?
> 
> Next post is about Stadium locations and deals.


that was WHY the chargers were not chosen,nobody in LA cares about the chargers.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> Nowadays NFL owners have enough money to buy their own property and build their own stadiums without financing or taxes from the local cities.
> 
> They should do that.
> 
> The NFL makes about 9 Billion a year but a Stadium costs AT LEAST 1 Billion? Cowboy Stadium 1.2 Billion.
> 
> Let's see: 9 Billion dollars divided by 32 teams equals... much less than a Billion.


problem with your rant there is that would apply to the chargers and raiders yes but not the rams,they are set for sellouts.they ranked in the top five the majority of their time there in LA as far as attendance went.lol raiders and chargers bombed yes but not the rams charlie.lol


----------



## CremeBrulee

9/11 inside job said:


> man when they left they should have changed their name to st least SAINT LOUIS "LAMBS" that at LEAST has a ring to it.saint luis rams is the most retarded name for a football team.arizona cardinals is right up there with them the facts they dont even migrate there.
> 
> I will be constanty updating this thread with new information,this has been known since 2012 it was going to happen so for now,I'll just post a few videos form the past to get everyone started with for the weekend,football can FINALLY be fun for me again.I lost interest in the NFL when my team,the TREU rams,the LA RAMS,moved away.
> 
> I think you'll find all these videos interesting.



Is that the location the new stadium will be built on?  Is it official?  It does seem Mr. Kroenke was laying the ground work for a move at the time of this report.  I do think St. Louis was given multiple opportunities to prevent the move and failed.  The end of the segment mentions the escape clause; specific upgrades to the Edward Jones Dome that were never approved.  Could the Rams organization have sabotaged efforts for approvals and upgrades based on the owner's desire to leave? 

I didn't know the Rams owner was married to a Walton.  I also never understood why some teams don't change their names when they move.  St. Louis Rams is pretty silly but doesn't come close to the Cardinals...of Arizona.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CremeBrulee said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> man when they left they should have changed their name to st least SAINT LOUIS "LAMBS" that at LEAST has a ring to it.saint luis rams is the most retarded name for a football team.arizona cardinals is right up there with them the facts they dont even migrate there.
> 
> I will be constanty updating this thread with new information,this has been known since 2012 it was going to happen so for now,I'll just post a few videos form the past to get everyone started with for the weekend,football can FINALLY be fun for me again.I lost interest in the NFL when my team,the TREU rams,the LA RAMS,moved away.
> 
> I think you'll find all these videos interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that the location the new stadium will be built on?  Is it official?  It does seem Mr. Kroenke was laying the ground work for a move at the time of this report.  I do think St. Louis was given multiple opportunities to prevent the move and failed.  The end of the segment mentions the escape clause; specific upgrades to the Edward Jones Dome that were never approved.  Could the Rams organization have sabotaged efforts for approvals and upgrades based on the owner's desire to leave?
> 
> I didn't know the Rams owner was married to a Walton.  I also never understood why some teams don't change their names when they move.  St. Louis Rams is pretty silly but doesn't come close to the Cardinals...of Arizona.
Click to expand...


yeah you arent kidding.as much as the name st louis rams sounded so childish and stupid,arizona cardinals is even more stupid.Naw the Rams didnt sabotoge anything,they honored the terms of the lease agreement,the city did not.that is why when it went to arbitration,they ruled in favor of the Rams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Stream Dean Spanos  Free | KLSD-AM

looking good for san diego.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope you will keep browsing this thread and decide to watch all the videos and i have posted and other updating information i have in the works till march 15th when the deadline occurs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have decided to NOT watch the videos.  I do this in protest over all your name calling and juvenile statements.
> 
> LOL
Click to expand...

juvenile is being the coward you were to refuse to look at the facts seen in those videos.had you done so,you would not have made yourself look like the fool you did saying they were not coming back.lol you proved back then,if the facts dont go along with your own warped views,you wont look at the evidence.now THATS juvenil so the name calling was justified charlie. you would be laughed out of a debating hall the way you debate.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

SD mayor asks Chargers hard stadium questions


----------



## CremeBrulee

9/11 inside job said:


> this isnt proof positive they will be back in LA next year" im saving the best for the last." but this has been well known starting back in 2012 two years ago that after this season they will leave saint louis for LA and since saint louis has not even come close to giving them the stadium they want and stan isnt even returning phone calls from them,the writing is all over the wall they are leaving after this year. they are getting scared in saint louis,they are in denial mode about it there the few that support them there and it is VERY few,that place is always half empty all the time with much more fans from the opposing team at their games then rams fans. that all changes with the return to LA where they have  HUGE following,they have no following there at all.


I'm not sure if this was the right post as the topic of those vids seems a moot point now.  I am glad the Rams are moving back to LA.  Never cared for them in St. Louis (or the Cards).  Maybe it is the town lol.  Always had bad experiences with that place when passing through.  I do feel a bit of sorrow for those fans in St. Louis that were supporting them and going to games though.  I would be pretty excited if I lived in LA with the team returning and the recent trade.


----------



## CremeBrulee

9/11 inside job said:


> SD mayor asks Chargers hard stadium questions


Why all the feet dragging on this deal?  Chargers should have built a new stadium decades ago.  I think they should stay in San Diego but when I read stories like that I start picturing the LA Chargers lol.  Moving two teams there in such a short period of time would be a mistake though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Despite denials, naive to think move to L.A. wasn't factor in Rams' trade


----------



## LA RAM FAN

A thin line between love, hate: Chargers' fans embrace Dean Spanos


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Bonsignore: Welcome back to Los Angeles, Rams, where you belong


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Moving the Rams from St. Louis to Southern California was no easy task


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Los Angeles Rams make the move from St. Louis


----------



## Alex.

9/11 inside job said:


> Los Angeles Rams make the move from St. Louis


6 weeks to move them and the business  of football still needed to be dealt with.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Los Angeles Rams make the move from St. Louis





Way cool. Nay sayers need to hush now. They look foolish.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Dan Bickley, azcentral sports columnist 9:39 p.m. MST September 5, 2014
> *The NFL is king, but there are serious kinks in the armor, from no franchise in the country's second-largest market *
> 
> • The league needs a team in Los Angeles, and this could happen very soon. Three current teams have expiring lease deals: San Diego, Oakland and St. Louis. The_ Los Angeles Times_ obtained a league memorandum that suggests mobilization at league headquarters. It's all starting to happen.
> So who moves? Not the Raiders, a team reportedly on the brink of a new stadium in Oakland. Probably not the Chargers, which experienced a spike in fan support while making the playoffs last season.
> But the Rams are vulnerable. They have an injured quarterback, the NFL's worst winning percentage over the past eight seasons, and a fan base that isn't exactly attached to the product.
> St. Louis is also a throwback. It's the only city in America where the baseball team far surpasses the football team in popularity. I'll bet that bothers Commissioner Roger Goodell.
> The Rams also offer a seamless transition. The geographic alignment of the NFC West would actually improve, with teams in California, Washington and Arizona. And Valley fans would have another instant I-10 rival, joining the Dodgers, Lakers and Kings in 2015.
> .
> Buckle up.
> _Reach Bickley at dan.bickley@arizonarepublic.com or 602-444-8253. Follow him at twitter.com/danbickley. Listen to "Bickley and Marotta," weekdays from 12-2 p.m. on Arizona Sports 98.7 FM._
> * *




Is what you've been saying all along.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> *  The Rams never had a decent following in Los Angeles/Anaheim.* (Top)
> The Los Angeles Rams led the NFL in attendance 11 times in franchise history, spent a majority of their time in the top 5, and averaged well over the NFL average during their stay in the City of Angels. The television ratings were also significantly higher when the Rams were in Los Angeles as opposed to ratings of random teams (including the Raiders) on television in Southern California during the previous 16 seasons. The Rams were at one point the pride and joy of Los Angeles and they had a very large following both when they played at the Coliseum
> 
> that is ALSO backed up by al michaels which i already posted this before below.
> 
> 
> in commenting further on this video of michaels,he was recently on ESPN being interviewed and asked the question about a team being in LA in the next couple years and guess what? he ONLY mentioned the Rams,nobody else.as i said before,this is common knowledge around the country its going to happen.
> 
> just as it was common knowledge around the country in 95 in the prior months before the raiders moved back to oakland that it was going to happen.same thing happening all over again.
> 
> so much for the myth that LA never supported the Rams.again i got friends out there,i know better,cant fool me.
> 
> in fact without bragging,I have contacts in both LA and in saint louis,so you guys arent ready for the big leagues with me.you cant stand toe to toe in this discussion.you have no answes for any of the facts on how gloomy the situation in saint louis is.





If anyone know their stuff, it would be Michaels.

Going to be an interesting season coming up.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Stream Dean Spanos  Free | KLSD-AM
> 
> looking good for san diego.




Listened to the video. Interesting stuff. Big changes coming...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

.@DailyNewsVinny reporting - Jerry Jones: "A great idea without the right owner was never going to get it ...and of course, here comes Stan Kroenke walking though that door with a great relationship with Inglewood and a great plan. And when he presented that to the NFL, I’ll tell you, it immediately felt like something had been sent to us from above, as far as the NFL was concerned."
Bonsignore: NFL bet on the right horse to get Rams to LA


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Titans-Rams draft trade for No. 1 from inside each NFL franchise | The MMQB with Peter King

_PeterKing: "This is the story of how it got from serendipitous to real, how the Titans and Rams made one of the biggest trades in NFL draft history, how the Rams positioned themselves to take their long-term quarterback, and how the Titans got six picks to remake a team with a major talent gap."


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Titans-Rams draft trade for No. 1 from inside each NFL franchise | The MMQB with Peter King
> 
> _PeterKing: "This is the story of how it got from serendipitous to real, how the Titans and Rams made one of the biggest trades in NFL draft history, how the Rams positioned themselves to take their long-term quarterback, and how the Titans got six picks to remake a team with a major talent gap."





Cool!


----------



## Kat

You're turning me into a Rams fan. I am curious to see how next season goes..


----------



## WheelieAddict

Props to OP for being right. Raiders may be next Vegas is pushing hard for a stadium.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers Initiative Receives Multiple Fan Endorsements -

Chargers Get Support For Stadium Plan

The voters of San Diego have, at the very least, the need to know the Mayor's position on this Citizen's Initiative."


----------



## LA RAM FAN

good grief,some people just cant let it go.

Rams ask court to dismiss lawsuit over move to L.A.


----------



## Kat

Sheesh I didn't realize there is a lawsuit now.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> Sheesh I didn't realize there is a lawsuit now.


 you beat me to the punch i was just about to give you a shout out in pm.lol


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh I didn't realize there is a lawsuit now.
> 
> 
> 
> you beat me to the punch i was just about to give you a shout out in pm.lol
Click to expand...



Yes, I just happened to be here at the right time.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh I didn't realize there is a lawsuit now.
> 
> 
> 
> you beat me to the punch i was just about to give you a shout out in pm.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I just happened to be here at the right time.
Click to expand...


just wondering,anybody you know in real life talked about the rams coming back by chance?


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh I didn't realize there is a lawsuit now.
> 
> 
> 
> you beat me to the punch i was just about to give you a shout out in pm.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I just happened to be here at the right time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just wondering,anybody you know in real life talked about the rams coming back by chance?
Click to expand...




Not here in my part of the country. And honestly I have not followed them a lot myself, but I sure intend to this coming season. I will be keeping up weekly.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh I didn't realize there is a lawsuit now.
> 
> 
> 
> you beat me to the punch i was just about to give you a shout out in pm.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I just happened to be here at the right time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just wondering,anybody you know in real life talked about the rams coming back by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not here in my part of the country. And honestly I have not followed them a lot myself, but I sure intend to this coming season. I will be keeping up weekly.
Click to expand...


cool. well cant blame you for a second not following them.Hey even I myself have not followed them the past 22 years,who would WANT to follow that phony fraud team that was playing in st louis the last 22 years?

this is the REAL Rams team.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mayor Mum, Conservatives, Hotel Industry Bash Chargers Measure


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh I didn't realize there is a lawsuit now.
> 
> 
> 
> you beat me to the punch i was just about to give you a shout out in pm.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I just happened to be here at the right time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just wondering,anybody you know in real life talked about the rams coming back by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not here in my part of the country. And honestly I have not followed them a lot myself, but I sure intend to this coming season. I will be keeping up weekly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cool. well cant blame you for a second not following them.Hey even I myself have not followed them the past 22 years,who would WANT to follow that phony fraud team that was playing in st louis the last 22 years?
> 
> this is the REAL Rams team.
Click to expand...

that team that played in stank louis the last 22 years was the LAMBS.This team here in sunny california is the RAMS.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sheesh I didn't realize there is a lawsuit now.
> 
> 
> 
> you beat me to the punch i was just about to give you a shout out in pm.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I just happened to be here at the right time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> just wondering,anybody you know in real life talked about the rams coming back by chance?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not here in my part of the country. And honestly I have not followed them a lot myself, but I sure intend to this coming season. I will be keeping up weekly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> cool. well cant blame you for a second not following them.Hey even I myself have not followed them the past 22 years,who would WANT to follow that phony fraud team that was playing in st louis the last 22 years?
> 
> this is the REAL Rams team.
Click to expand...




Whoa, it never dawned on me that it had been 22 years. Bet there's going to be a HUGE welcome home on the first game!


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Mayor Mum, Conservatives, Hotel Industry Bash Chargers Measure





I saw you wayyy back in the corner there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Here's the thing about LA Raider  fans, they are miserable cuz they havn't had the NFL in over 20yrs and what do they get,the Rams so in a way they still don't! So being miserable they want company like someone on Welfare they be looking over the fence and seeus thriving in NorCal we got the jobs$ strong Unions and the Raiders! They be fuck that if we can't have them we want them to move to another State! Yep that's the crux of LA fans and their logic, they will never have the Raiders playing there again except against the Rams so they sit in fantasy land and call themselves the LA Raiders ya better check the calendar it's been a minute since 1994! So ya better keep pushing that Charger gear on the side cuz I know you got boxes full of the half bolt half Raider jerseys to sell! In the mean time the Raiders actually play in Oakland and that is no fantasy it's FACT something you know nothing about!!!!


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> So ya better keep pushing that Charger gear on the side cuz I know you got boxes full of the half bolt half Raider jerseys to sell! In the mean time the Raiders actually play in Oakland and t*hat is no fantasy it's FACT something you know nothing about!!!!*



Me??


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ya better keep pushing that Charger gear on the side cuz I know you got boxes full of the half bolt half Raider jerseys to sell! In the mean time the Raiders actually play in Oakland and t*hat is no fantasy it's FACT something you know nothing about!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me??
Click to expand...

No that is a post i copied and pasted from an oakland raider fan talking about what a joke it was to have the raiders and chargers move in together in carson.lol 

btw you mentioned you never followed the rams the last 22 years which is understandable since they played played in that dump in stank louis-that is WHY i havent either.have you followed the chargers by chance?

here is a couple of  short videos you might want to listen to that deals with the chargers staying in SD.sounds good for a change,all last year it was all negative that they would join the rams this year.

Jason Cole: “The NFL wants San Diego in the rotation of Super Bowl cities”


https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/saving-our-bolts-more-than-a-team#/


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA Rams Legend Fred Dryer Talks Consequences

Our favorite part of the interview has to be this quote:

“That’s the LA Rams,” he says, “that’s what it is, not the St. Louis Rams.”
 amen to that fred.

Its MY favorite part as well.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ya better keep pushing that Charger gear on the side cuz I know you got boxes full of the half bolt half Raider jerseys to sell! In the mean time the Raiders actually play in Oakland and t*hat is no fantasy it's FACT something you know nothing about!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that is a post i copied and pasted from an oakland raider fan talking about what a joke it was to have the raiders and chargers move in together in carson.lol
> 
> btw you mentioned you never followed the rams the last 22 years which is understandable since they played played in that dump in stank louis-that is WHY i havent either.have you followed the chargers by chance?
> 
> here is a couple of  short videos you might want to listen to that deals with the chargers staying in SD.sounds good for a change,all last year it was all negative that they would join the rams this year.
> 
> Jason Cole: “The NFL wants San Diego in the rotation of Super Bowl cities”
> 
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/saving-our-bolts-more-than-a-team#/
Click to expand...




Are you a Chargers fan too? Cali teams I guess I followed the Raiders the most. Do I need to run now?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ya better keep pushing that Charger gear on the side cuz I know you got boxes full of the half bolt half Raider jerseys to sell! In the mean time the Raiders actually play in Oakland and t*hat is no fantasy it's FACT something you know nothing about!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that is a post i copied and pasted from an oakland raider fan talking about what a joke it was to have the raiders and chargers move in together in carson.lol
> 
> btw you mentioned you never followed the rams the last 22 years which is understandable since they played played in that dump in stank louis-that is WHY i havent either.have you followed the chargers by chance?
> 
> here is a couple of  short videos you might want to listen to that deals with the chargers staying in SD.sounds good for a change,all last year it was all negative that they would join the rams this year.
> 
> Jason Cole: “The NFL wants San Diego in the rotation of Super Bowl cities”
> 
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/saving-our-bolts-more-than-a-team#/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Chargers fan too? Cali teams I guess I followed the Raiders the most. Do I need to run now?
Click to expand...


well YEAH you need to run if you rooted for the LA TRAITERS when they were in LA.

I thought I had already established that a long time ago that I was a chargers fan as well?

when the chokeland faiders were playing in LA,i did the same thing that I did with the st louis lambs the last 22 years,same as i rooted for all the 31 teams that played the rams to win each week  the last 22 years,I also rooted for the team that played the traiters in LA each week to win.same as if the rams dont play in LA then they are arent the rams,same holds true for the raiders,if they dont play in oakland,then they arent the raiders.

that is the ONLY reason i refer to them as the chokeland faiders because they had the nerve to invade LA which is Ram territory. I guarantee you Al Davis is burning in hell right alongside with that evil bitch Rams owner Georgia Frontiere who moved the Rams.

she is even MORE evil than Al because I bet you did not know that she murdererd her husband to get ownership of the rams so she could move them to st louis her hometown where she was a show girl? Had her husband never been murdered and he was alive today the Rams would still be in LA today and they would have never left.

Now that they are back in oakland where they belong,I cant hate them anymore like i did when they were in LA.

when they were in LA i would always say-god i wish they would move back to oakland,thats where they belong,with all those other smelly scumbag sewer  dwelling  ratholes.

When the Rams left LA,I switched to the chargers as my favorite team,but it hasnt been the same.

as much as I love the chargers I could not get excited about watching them each week like i did with the Rams.I always got excited about the whole upcoming week when the Rams were in LA always counting down the days to when sunday came to watch the Rams. The chargers just never brought that excitement for me.I dont live in die with the chargers like I did with the Rams.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ya better keep pushing that Charger gear on the side cuz I know you got boxes full of the half bolt half Raider jerseys to sell! In the mean time the Raiders actually play in Oakland and t*hat is no fantasy it's FACT something you know nothing about!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that is a post i copied and pasted from an oakland raider fan talking about what a joke it was to have the raiders and chargers move in together in carson.lol
> 
> btw you mentioned you never followed the rams the last 22 years which is understandable since they played played in that dump in stank louis-that is WHY i havent either.have you followed the chargers by chance?
> 
> here is a couple of  short videos you might want to listen to that deals with the chargers staying in SD.sounds good for a change,all last year it was all negative that they would join the rams this year.
> 
> Jason Cole: “The NFL wants San Diego in the rotation of Super Bowl cities”
> 
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/saving-our-bolts-more-than-a-team#/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Chargers fan too? Cali teams I guess I followed the Raiders the most. Do I need to run now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well YEAH you need to run if you rooted for the LA TRAITERS when they were in LA.
> 
> I thought I had already established that a long time ago that I was a chargers fan as well?
> 
> when the chokeland faiders were playing in LA,i did the same thing that I did with the st louis lambs the last 22 years,same as i rooted for all the 31 teams that played the rams to win each week  the last 22 years,I also rooted for the team that played the traiters in LA each week to win.same as if the rams dont play in LA then they are arent the rams,same holds true for the raiders,if they dont play in oakland,then they arent the raiders.
> 
> that is the ONLY reason i refer to them as the chokeland faiders because they had the nerve to invade LA which is Ram territory. I guarantee you Al Davis is burning in hell right alongside with that evil bitch Rams owner Georgia Frontiere who moved the Rams.
> 
> she is even MORE evil than Al because I bet you did not know that she murdererd her husband to get ownership of the rams so she could move them to st louis her hometown where she was a show girl? Had her husband never been murdered and he was alive today the Rams would still be in LA today and they would have never left.
> 
> Now that they are back in oakland where they belong,I cant hate them anymore like i did when they were in LA.
> 
> when they were in LA i would always say-god i wish they would move back to oakland,thats where they belong,with all those other smelly scumbag sewer  dwelling  ratholes.
> 
> When the Rams left LA,I switched to the chargers as my favorite team,but it hasnt been the same.
> 
> as much as I love the chargers I could not get excited about watching them each week like i did with the Rams.I always got excited about the whole upcoming week when the Rams were in LA always counting down the days to win sunday came to watch the Rams. The chargers just never brought that excitement for me.I dont live in die with the chargers like I did with the Rams.
Click to expand...



Well heck, I can't keep up with everything, plus you make long posts.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ya better keep pushing that Charger gear on the side cuz I know you got boxes full of the half bolt half Raider jerseys to sell! In the mean time the Raiders actually play in Oakland and t*hat is no fantasy it's FACT something you know nothing about!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No that is a post i copied and pasted from an oakland raider fan talking about what a joke it was to have the raiders and chargers move in together in carson.lol
> 
> btw you mentioned you never followed the rams the last 22 years which is understandable since they played played in that dump in stank louis-that is WHY i havent either.have you followed the chargers by chance?
> 
> here is a couple of  short videos you might want to listen to that deals with the chargers staying in SD.sounds good for a change,all last year it was all negative that they would join the rams this year.
> 
> Jason Cole: “The NFL wants San Diego in the rotation of Super Bowl cities”
> 
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/saving-our-bolts-more-than-a-team#/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Chargers fan too? Cali teams I guess I followed the Raiders the most. Do I need to run now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well YEAH you need to run if you rooted for the LA TRAITERS when they were in LA.
> 
> I thought I had already established that a long time ago that I was a chargers fan as well?
> 
> when the chokeland faiders were playing in LA,i did the same thing that I did with the st louis lambs the last 22 years,same as i rooted for all the 31 teams that played the rams to win each week  the last 22 years,I also rooted for the team that played the traiters in LA each week to win.same as if the rams dont play in LA then they are arent the rams,same holds true for the raiders,if they dont play in oakland,then they arent the raiders.
> 
> that is the ONLY reason i refer to them as the chokeland faiders because they had the nerve to invade LA which is Ram territory. I guarantee you Al Davis is burning in hell right alongside with that evil bitch Rams owner Georgia Frontiere who moved the Rams.
> 
> she is even MORE evil than Al because I bet you did not know that she murdererd her husband to get ownership of the rams so she could move them to st louis her hometown where she was a show girl? Had her husband never been murdered and he was alive today the Rams would still be in LA today and they would have never left.
> 
> Now that they are back in oakland where they belong,I cant hate them anymore like i did when they were in LA.
> 
> when they were in LA i would always say-god i wish they would move back to oakland,thats where they belong,with all those other smelly scumbag sewer  dwelling  ratholes.
> 
> When the Rams left LA,I switched to the chargers as my favorite team,but it hasnt been the same.
> 
> as much as I love the chargers I could not get excited about watching them each week like i did with the Rams.I always got excited about the whole upcoming week when the Rams were in LA always counting down the days to win sunday came to watch the Rams. The chargers just never brought that excitement for me.I dont live in die with the chargers like I did with the Rams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well heck, I can't keep up with everything, plus you make long posts.
Click to expand...



here is that story on how that evil bitch georgia murdered her husband so she could get ownership of the rams and move them to LA.like i said she was even more evil that al davis who at least did not murder anyone.she is burning in hell right now.

her husband had it arranged that when he died his son would become owner but she fixed that so she took that away from him and she became the owner.

Thunder Matt's Saloon: War Criminal: Georgia Frontiere


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Me??
> 
> 
> 
> No that is a post i copied and pasted from an oakland raider fan talking about what a joke it was to have the raiders and chargers move in together in carson.lol
> 
> btw you mentioned you never followed the rams the last 22 years which is understandable since they played played in that dump in stank louis-that is WHY i havent either.have you followed the chargers by chance?
> 
> here is a couple of  short videos you might want to listen to that deals with the chargers staying in SD.sounds good for a change,all last year it was all negative that they would join the rams this year.
> 
> Jason Cole: “The NFL wants San Diego in the rotation of Super Bowl cities”
> 
> 
> https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/saving-our-bolts-more-than-a-team#/
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you a Chargers fan too? Cali teams I guess I followed the Raiders the most. Do I need to run now?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well YEAH you need to run if you rooted for the LA TRAITERS when they were in LA.
> 
> I thought I had already established that a long time ago that I was a chargers fan as well?
> 
> when the chokeland faiders were playing in LA,i did the same thing that I did with the st louis lambs the last 22 years,same as i rooted for all the 31 teams that played the rams to win each week  the last 22 years,I also rooted for the team that played the traiters in LA each week to win.same as if the rams dont play in LA then they are arent the rams,same holds true for the raiders,if they dont play in oakland,then they arent the raiders.
> 
> that is the ONLY reason i refer to them as the chokeland faiders because they had the nerve to invade LA which is Ram territory. I guarantee you Al Davis is burning in hell right alongside with that evil bitch Rams owner Georgia Frontiere who moved the Rams.
> 
> she is even MORE evil than Al because I bet you did not know that she murdererd her husband to get ownership of the rams so she could move them to st louis her hometown where she was a show girl? Had her husband never been murdered and he was alive today the Rams would still be in LA today and they would have never left.
> 
> Now that they are back in oakland where they belong,I cant hate them anymore like i did when they were in LA.
> 
> when they were in LA i would always say-god i wish they would move back to oakland,thats where they belong,with all those other smelly scumbag sewer  dwelling  ratholes.
> 
> When the Rams left LA,I switched to the chargers as my favorite team,but it hasnt been the same.
> 
> as much as I love the chargers I could not get excited about watching them each week like i did with the Rams.I always got excited about the whole upcoming week when the Rams were in LA always counting down the days to win sunday came to watch the Rams. The chargers just never brought that excitement for me.I dont live in die with the chargers like I did with the Rams.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Well heck, I can't keep up with everything, plus you make long posts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> here is that story on how that evil bitch georgia murdered her husband so she could get ownership of the rams and move them to LA.like i said she was even more evil that al davis who at least did not murder anyone.she is burning in hell right now.
> 
> her husband had it arranged that when he died his son would become owner but she fixed that so she took that away from him and she became the owner.
> 
> Thunder Matt's Saloon: War Criminal: Georgia Frontiere
Click to expand...



  WOW.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

One of the perks of being a Los Angeles Ram? Getting advance screenings of awesome Hollywood movies!

Rams Get a Sneak Peak of X-Men Apocalypse


----------



## CremeBrulee

9/11 inside job said:


> this isnt proof positive they will be back in LA next year" im saving the best for the last." but this has been well known starting back in 2012 two years ago that after this season they will leave saint louis for LA and since saint louis has not even come close to giving them the stadium they want and stan isnt even returning phone calls from them,the writing is all over the wall they are leaving after this year. they are getting scared in saint louis,they are in denial mode about it there the few that support them there and it is VERY few,that place is always half empty all the time with much more fans from the opposing team at their games then rams fans. that all changes with the return to LA where they have  HUGE following,they have no following there at all.


He was right about LA getting a Superbowl, just wrong about the year.  One has to wonder if the St. Louis media gave the move as much coverage as these other stations.  Maybe if they had, the fans and city would have worked harder to get a deal done.   It does seem LA/CA knew it was going to happen. Since these reports are at least 2 years old, St. Louis can't say they were caught unawares.  It's not like it crept up on them.  Any St. Louis residents on USMB? I don't think I have seen any.  I think it would be interesting to hear their perspective.  Nice call on the relocation InsideJob.


----------



## CremeBrulee

9/11 inside job said:


> One of the perks of being a Los Angeles Ram? Getting advance screenings of awesome Hollywood movies!
> 
> Rams Get a Sneak Peak of X-Men Apocalypse


Roger Saffold.  One of the better players to come from IU recently.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CremeBrulee said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this isnt proof positive they will be back in LA next year" im saving the best for the last." but this has been well known starting back in 2012 two years ago that after this season they will leave saint louis for LA and since saint louis has not even come close to giving them the stadium they want and stan isnt even returning phone calls from them,the writing is all over the wall they are leaving after this year. they are getting scared in saint louis,they are in denial mode about it there the few that support them there and it is VERY few,that place is always half empty all the time with much more fans from the opposing team at their games then rams fans. that all changes with the return to LA where they have  HUGE following,they have no following there at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was right about LA getting a Superbowl, just wrong about the year.  One has to wonder if the St. Louis media gave the move as much coverage as these other stations.  Maybe if they had, the fans and city would have worked harder to get a deal done.   It does seem LA/CA knew it was going to happen. Since these reports are at least 2 years old, St. Louis can't say they were caught unawares.  It's not like it crept up on them.  Any St. Louis residents on USMB? I don't think I have seen any.  I think it would be interesting to hear their perspective.  Nice call on the relocation InsideJob.
Click to expand...


yeah there is this one st louis troll on here who came on and trolled my thread in the beginning.he first came on and said that kroneke was just using the land purchase as LEVERAGE for a new stadium. and then when more and more facts started coming out that they were indeed going to LA,he then LIED and said he never said that they were not coming back like the troll he is.

you didnt answer the question though which was from watching just that one video,wouldnt you agree that it was pretty obvious they were moving back,that even a CHILD could have seen it?


----------



## CremeBrulee

9/11 inside job said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this isnt proof positive they will be back in LA next year" im saving the best for the last." but this has been well known starting back in 2012 two years ago that after this season they will leave saint louis for LA and since saint louis has not even come close to giving them the stadium they want and stan isnt even returning phone calls from them,the writing is all over the wall they are leaving after this year. they are getting scared in saint louis,they are in denial mode about it there the few that support them there and it is VERY few,that place is always half empty all the time with much more fans from the opposing team at their games then rams fans. that all changes with the return to LA where they have  HUGE following,they have no following there at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was right about LA getting a Superbowl, just wrong about the year.  One has to wonder if the St. Louis media gave the move as much coverage as these other stations.  Maybe if they had, the fans and city would have worked harder to get a deal done.   It does seem LA/CA knew it was going to happen. Since these reports are at least 2 years old, St. Louis can't say they were caught unawares.  It's not like it crept up on them.  Any St. Louis residents on USMB? I don't think I have seen any.  I think it would be interesting to hear their perspective.  Nice call on the relocation InsideJob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah there is this one st louis troll on here who came on and trolled my thread in the beginning.he first came on and said that kroneke was just using the land purchase as LEVERAGE for a new stadium. and then when more and more facts started coming out that they were indeed going to LA,he then LIED and said he never said that they were not coming back like the troll he is.
> 
> you didnt answer the question though which was from watching just that one video,wouldnt you agree that it was pretty obvious they were moving back,that even a CHILD could have seen it?
Click to expand...

It seems that way for those in CA.  I  don't know if St. Louis got the same sort of coverage.  I would think this would be a pretty regular topic among LA fans.  I just wonder if the St. Louis media properly relayed the gravity of the situation.  Honestly, I probably would have been one of those naysayers (to a point) going by the coverage it got around here, which isn't _that _far from St. Louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CremeBrulee said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this isnt proof positive they will be back in LA next year" im saving the best for the last." but this has been well known starting back in 2012 two years ago that after this season they will leave saint louis for LA and since saint louis has not even come close to giving them the stadium they want and stan isnt even returning phone calls from them,the writing is all over the wall they are leaving after this year. they are getting scared in saint louis,they are in denial mode about it there the few that support them there and it is VERY few,that place is always half empty all the time with much more fans from the opposing team at their games then rams fans. that all changes with the return to LA where they have  HUGE following,they have no following there at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was right about LA getting a Superbowl, just wrong about the year.  One has to wonder if the St. Louis media gave the move as much coverage as these other stations.  Maybe if they had, the fans and city would have worked harder to get a deal done.   It does seem LA/CA knew it was going to happen. Since these reports are at least 2 years old, St. Louis can't say they were caught unawares.  It's not like it crept up on them.  Any St. Louis residents on USMB? I don't think I have seen any.  I think it would be interesting to hear their perspective.  Nice call on the relocation InsideJob.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah there is this one st louis troll on here who came on and trolled my thread in the beginning.he first came on and said that kroneke was just using the land purchase as LEVERAGE for a new stadium. and then when more and more facts started coming out that they were indeed going to LA,he then LIED and said he never said that they were not coming back like the troll he is.
> 
> you didnt answer the question though which was from watching just that one video,wouldnt you agree that it was pretty obvious they were moving back,that even a CHILD could have seen it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It seems that way for those in CA.  I  don't know if St. Louis got the same sort of coverage.  I would think this would be a pretty regular topic among LA fans.  I just wonder if the St. Louis media properly relayed the gravity of the situation.  Honestly, I probably would have been one of those naysayers (to a point) going by the coverage it got around here, which isn't _that _far from St. Louis.
Click to expand...


yeah but if you saw THAT video of mine you just watched and I posted on here two years ago which that saint louis troll refused to watch back then along with some other idiots here at USMB also refused to do,YOU would have seen the obvious that the Rams were coming back to St Louis.

as I said,even a CHILD watching that,could have figured out that the Rams were coming back obviously.

that st louis troll was so much in denial,he only saw what he WANTED to see back then,so thats why he refused to watch my videos.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off: No one in L.A. wants an NFL Team. L.A. is over run with Illegal Aliens from Central and South America who watch Soccer (Futbol). They don't really care for the NFL.
> 
> So when the talking heads on ESPN or any other sports show say that there is fan support for team, they're full of sh*t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.here is proof it is actually YOU who is full of shit.   sorry but I think al michaels has far more credibility than you,huggy,or rightwinger do.dont know WHYI even  bother posting it since you obviously wont watch it as we both know..
> 
> 
> Deny it all you want but its so obvious you are a demise LA RAIDER fan who is butthurt because you're not getting your Raiders back to LA,that they are staying in oakland.I see right through you,you dont fool me. sorry,you'll have to keep traveling to oakland,their not coming back but your hated Rams are. cant wait till the middle of march comes when I have the last laugh on all of you when the announcement is made.
> 
> glad you're at LEAST not like most oakland raider fans who still worship al davis even though he betrayed them and gave them the middle finger.I give you credit for THAT much at least.lol
Click to expand...


Hey creme check out this video here.many people that came on here are ignorant about football in LA,they made many ignorant posts that LA is not an NFL football town and the rams were not supported well out there because they have the beachs and hollywood and everything,al michales used to broadcast many games for the Rams in LA out there,he debunks that BS in this video,check it out,its very interesting.


----------



## CremeBrulee

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off: No one in L.A. wants an NFL Team. L.A. is over run with Illegal Aliens from Central and South America who watch Soccer (Futbol). They don't really care for the NFL.
> 
> So when the talking heads on ESPN or any other sports show say that there is fan support for team, they're full of sh*t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.here is proof it is actually YOU who is full of shit.   sorry but I think al michaels has far more credibility than you,huggy,or rightwinger do.dont know WHYI even  bother posting it since you obviously wont watch it as we both know..
> 
> 
> Deny it all you want but its so obvious you are a demise LA RAIDER fan who is butthurt because you're not getting your Raiders back to LA,that they are staying in oakland.I see right through you,you dont fool me. sorry,you'll have to keep traveling to oakland,their not coming back but your hated Rams are. cant wait till the middle of march comes when I have the last laugh on all of you when the announcement is made.
> 
> glad you're at LEAST not like most oakland raider fans who still worship al davis even though he betrayed them and gave them the middle finger.I give you credit for THAT much at least.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey creme check out this video here.many people that came on here are ignorant about football in LA,they made many ignorant posts that LA is not an NFL football town and the rams were not supported well out there because they have the beachs and hollywood and everything,al michales used to broadcast many games for the Rams in LA out there,he debunks that BS in this video,check it out,its very interesting.
Click to expand...

I agree with you and Mr. Michaels.  That comment from Mad Scientist is pretty silly too.  Maybe he/she was just trolling you.  While football _may_ not be as popular in southern California as it is in, say, Ohio, Alabama, or Florida; I imagine it is pretty freakin popular.   To think the NFL isn't liked well enough in a population of 14 million to justify not having a team is kind of naive.
There are a lot of NFL fans in Mexico.  There is even a game between Houston and Oakland this year in Mexico City.  There have been games down there before too, albeit, not in awhile.  They had 20 million viewers for the Super Bowl alone last season.  I vaguely remember some far fetched talk of an expansion team in Mexico City.  It will never happen because of the risk to the players and personnel and their families, but the talk was there all the same.  Hell, you used to be able to relocate your team there in Madden lulz.

"...and even today the Steelers fan club in Mexico is the largest outside of Pittsburgh."

Why Mexico is ready to put on a huge show for the NFL

NFL game in Mexico presented by Grupo Financiero Banorte


----------



## LA RAM FAN

CremeBrulee said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> First off: No one in L.A. wants an NFL Team. L.A. is over run with Illegal Aliens from Central and South America who watch Soccer (Futbol). They don't really care for the NFL.
> 
> So when the talking heads on ESPN or any other sports show say that there is fan support for team, they're full of sh*t.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liar.here is proof it is actually YOU who is full of shit.   sorry but I think al michaels has far more credibility than you,huggy,or rightwinger do.dont know WHYI even  bother posting it since you obviously wont watch it as we both know..
> 
> 
> Deny it all you want but its so obvious you are a demise LA RAIDER fan who is butthurt because you're not getting your Raiders back to LA,that they are staying in oakland.I see right through you,you dont fool me. sorry,you'll have to keep traveling to oakland,their not coming back but your hated Rams are. cant wait till the middle of march comes when I have the last laugh on all of you when the announcement is made.
> 
> glad you're at LEAST not like most oakland raider fans who still worship al davis even though he betrayed them and gave them the middle finger.I give you credit for THAT much at least.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey creme check out this video here.many people that came on here are ignorant about football in LA,they made many ignorant posts that LA is not an NFL football town and the rams were not supported well out there because they have the beachs and hollywood and everything,al michales used to broadcast many games for the Rams in LA out there,he debunks that BS in this video,check it out,its very interesting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you and Mr. Michaels.  That comment from Mad Scientist is pretty silly too.  Maybe he/she was just trolling you.  While football _may_ not be as popular in southern California as it is in, say, Ohio, Alabama, or Florida; I imagine it is pretty freakin popular.   To think the NFL isn't liked well enough in a population of 14 million to justify not having a team is kind of naive.
> There are a lot of NFL fans in Mexico.  There is even a game between Houston and Oakland this year in Mexico City.  There have been games down there before too, albeit, not in awhile.  They had 20 million viewers for the Super Bowl alone last season.  I vaguely remember some far fetched talk of an expansion team in Mexico City.  It will never happen because of the risk to the players and personnel and their families, but the talk was there all the same.  Hell, you used to be able to relocate your team there in Madden lulz.
> 
> "...and even today the Steelers fan club in Mexico is the largest outside of Pittsburgh."
> 
> Why Mexico is ready to put on a huge show for the NFL
> 
> NFL game in Mexico presented by Grupo Financiero Banorte
Click to expand...


yeah its so obvious that mad scientist is just a troll who was trolling.

The ONLY thing he ever got right in all his ramblings was that carson was a complete joke for the chargers and raiders to go there because it is a toxic landfill out there.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> as everyone can see below,the raiders were never embraced in LA.the Rams were.so contrary to what demise LA RAIDER fans want to believe,The Raiders would not be welcomed back by many folks in LA.
> 
> *Los Angeles is a Raiders town, they would be a better fit in L.A.*
> This could not be a bigger lie. During their short stint in Los Angeles, the Raiders were the distant second team to the Rams. Even after winning the Super Bowl in the City of Angels, the Raiders could not draw well because no one was going to abandon their Rams and join up with the infamous "Raider Nation." The Raiders would often average crowds in the low 40,000s only reaching the 80,000/90,000 mark when visiting teams like the 49ers, Chargers, and Rams and their fans came to the Coliseum. During those games, at least half of the fans were cheering for the "visiting" team. The NFL tried to stop the Raiders from moving, but it was impossible to stop Al Davis. The silver and black never belonged in Los Angeles and the fans here do not want that team to bring its owner and all of its problems to Southern California. Also, the Raiders DO NOT still own the Los Angeles market no matter what the Raiders organization tries to say.





I am still curious to see how it goes. Just a few more months and we should know..


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> *  The Rams never had a decent following in Los Angeles/Anaheim.* (Top)
> The Los Angeles Rams led the NFL in attendance 11 times in franchise history, spent a majority of their time in the top 5, and averaged well over the NFL average during their stay in the City of Angels. The television ratings were also significantly higher when the Rams were in Los Angeles as opposed to ratings of random teams (including the Raiders) on television in Southern California during the previous 16 seasons. The Rams were at one point the pride and joy of Los Angeles and they had a very large following both when they played at the Coliseum
> 
> that is ALSO backed up by al michaels which i already posted this before below.
> 
> 
> in commenting further on this video of michaels,he was recently on ESPN being interviewed and asked the question about a team being in LA in the next couple years and guess what? he ONLY mentioned the Rams,nobody else.as i said before,this is common knowledge around the country its going to happen.
> 
> just as it was common knowledge around the country in 95 in the prior months before the raiders moved back to oakland that it was going to happen.same thing happening all over again.
> 
> so much for the myth that LA never supported the Rams.again i got friends out there,i know better,cant fool me.
> 
> in fact without bragging,I have contacts in both LA and in saint louis,so you guys arent ready for the big leagues with me.you cant stand toe to toe in this discussion.you have no answes for any of the facts on how gloomy the situation in saint louis is.





So far it looks like you are on spot with all you have said.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> and so it begins,that amazing incredible fan support they have in saint louis.support for a team that is far greater than any fan support the seahawks have right now.
> 
> He is saying what I have been saying all along below for the past year.
> 
> Paul Harris Online
> 
> *Sunday, September 07, 2014*
> Los Angeles, You Can Have The Rams
> 
> don't go to Rams games, but I do watch them on TV, and I worry that the diminishing fan base will soon get so small that the NFL's blackout rule will kick in -- so that none of their games are on local TV -- and that will be that. In fact, it sounded today like there were at least as many Vikings fans in the dome cheering for their team as there were Rams fans booing ours. This was not a first-time phenomenon. I wouldn't be surprised to hear that St. Louis leads the NFL in tickets sold to fans of the opposing team.
> We're not going to spend public dollars to build the Rams a new stadium or fix up their current home in the dome -- and we know that billionaire owner Stan Kroenke won't put his own hard-inherited money to fix up a venue where attendance is going to keep dropping because the product consistently sucks.
> So, LA, you can have the Rams back.
> You're the nation's second-largest market, and you're supposedly hungry for an NFL franchise that will bring out huge crowds, create corporate synergy opportunities, and draw big TV ratings. Go ahead and build them a new stadium and try to create a new fan base. But when the new LA Rams set records for fumbles lost, interceptions thrown, penalties against, and players with season-ending injuries, don't come crying to us.
> We have been there and done that for the last decade.
> 
> 
> as I've said dozens of times on this thread.I dont care of they go 0-16 every year the next 5 years.I'll still go and attend at LEAST half their games at home next season and in the future.
> 
> Im convinced that stan saw how the bitch from saint louis dismantled that team so badly in LA getting rid of great players like Eric Dickerson and many others to get everybody in LA disgusted with her fiddling,that they stopped showing up to games the last couple years so she could justify the move to saint louis to the owners. stan obviously took a page out of her book.
> 
> Thats why their draft choices were so pathetic this past off season passing up on impact players like mack for the pitiful draft picks they got since he wants them to do badly thier last year in saint louis.
> 
> Mack has been a wrecking machine for the oakland raiders.I never imagined the rams would pass him up after the texans took clowney but they did for that obvious reason.
> 
> NEXT year,they will finally get serious about making good draft choices.the best thing for Rams fans to do in LA is cheer them on to go 0-16 to get that number one pick.the worse they fail,the quicker we get them back to LA next year.
> 
> I hope you're listening Bill.




Didn't follow all of this. Guess because it was quite a while back when posted. A lot has come forth since this.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> this is why the raiders need to stay in oakland,their fans have passion for that team,yo move them to another city,you wont see this same kind of passion.there was none in LA. would be same anywhere else as al davis found out.
> 
> LA has the SAME passion for their RAMS that there is NONE in saint louis.they come back to LA and the place will packed as well like it always was.
> 
> saint louis doe not care about that team one bit at all.
> 
> Raiders sell out home opener vs Texans televised locally - Silver And Black Pride





I agree with you here. I don't think SL gave two hoots about the Rams being there. I still do not get why they moved.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> One of the perks of being a Los Angeles Ram? Getting advance screenings of awesome Hollywood movies!
> 
> Rams Get a Sneak Peak of X-Men Apocalypse






 I suppose that would be a thrill.........for some. I'd rather watch some good football over a movie though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  The Rams never had a decent following in Los Angeles/Anaheim.* (Top)
> The Los Angeles Rams led the NFL in attendance 11 times in franchise history, spent a majority of their time in the top 5, and averaged well over the NFL average during their stay in the City of Angels. The television ratings were also significantly higher when the Rams were in Los Angeles as opposed to ratings of random teams (including the Raiders) on television in Southern California during the previous 16 seasons. The Rams were at one point the pride and joy of Los Angeles and they had a very large following both when they played at the Coliseum
> 
> that is ALSO backed up by al michaels which i already posted this before below.
> 
> 
> in commenting further on this video of michaels,he was recently on ESPN being interviewed and asked the question about a team being in LA in the next couple years and guess what? he ONLY mentioned the Rams,nobody else.as i said before,this is common knowledge around the country its going to happen.
> 
> just as it was common knowledge around the country in 95 in the prior months before the raiders moved back to oakland that it was going to happen.same thing happening all over again.
> 
> so much for the myth that LA never supported the Rams.again i got friends out there,i know better,cant fool me.
> 
> in fact without bragging,I have contacts in both LA and in saint louis,so you guys arent ready for the big leagues with me.you cant stand toe to toe in this discussion.you have no answes for any of the facts on how gloomy the situation in saint louis is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it looks like you are on spot with all you have said.
Click to expand...


the ONLY thing i was wrong on was the year saying it would happen in 2015.I got laughed at by posters here when I was off by one year but in the end,I got the last laugh on them. there were a few smart ones here that knew better telling me in PM's i would have the last laugh on them as i did.lol


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  The Rams never had a decent following in Los Angeles/Anaheim.* (Top)
> The Los Angeles Rams led the NFL in attendance 11 times in franchise history, spent a majority of their time in the top 5, and averaged well over the NFL average during their stay in the City of Angels. The television ratings were also significantly higher when the Rams were in Los Angeles as opposed to ratings of random teams (including the Raiders) on television in Southern California during the previous 16 seasons. The Rams were at one point the pride and joy of Los Angeles and they had a very large following both when they played at the Coliseum
> 
> that is ALSO backed up by al michaels which i already posted this before below.
> 
> 
> in commenting further on this video of michaels,he was recently on ESPN being interviewed and asked the question about a team being in LA in the next couple years and guess what? he ONLY mentioned the Rams,nobody else.as i said before,this is common knowledge around the country its going to happen.
> 
> just as it was common knowledge around the country in 95 in the prior months before the raiders moved back to oakland that it was going to happen.same thing happening all over again.
> 
> so much for the myth that LA never supported the Rams.again i got friends out there,i know better,cant fool me.
> 
> in fact without bragging,I have contacts in both LA and in saint louis,so you guys arent ready for the big leagues with me.you cant stand toe to toe in this discussion.you have no answes for any of the facts on how gloomy the situation in saint louis is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it looks like you are on spot with all you have said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the ONLY thing i was wrong on was the year saying it would happen in 2015.I got laughed at by posters here when I was off by one year but in the end,I got the last laugh on them. there were a few smart ones here that knew better telling me in PM's i would have the last laugh on them as i did.lol
Click to expand...




True. Takes time to do what they have done. And people are good at jumping to conclusions anyhow. You were right in the end.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is why the raiders need to stay in oakland,their fans have passion for that team,yo move them to another city,you wont see this same kind of passion.there was none in LA. would be same anywhere else as al davis found out.
> 
> LA has the SAME passion for their RAMS that there is NONE in saint louis.they come back to LA and the place will packed as well like it always was.
> 
> saint louis doe not care about that team one bit at all.
> 
> Raiders sell out home opener vs Texans televised locally - Silver And Black Pride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you here. I don't think SL gave two hoots about the Rams being there. I still do not get why they moved.
Click to expand...


they moved because the evil bitch owner who moved them to st louis was a showgirl from there.the NFL owners initially oppossed the move voting against it only changing their votes later once she threatened them with a lawsuit.they should have stood their ground and not cabe in to her though.

 thankfully the Rams will never leave LA again because after the Raiders left a couple months later and then the Oilers nd Browns did one year later,the NFL changed their rules where a team cannot leave a big market like LA to move to a smaller city like the houston Oilers did with nashviile as well.

Unfortunatly these rules were not in place back then as they are now.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is why the raiders need to stay in oakland,their fans have passion for that team,yo move them to another city,you wont see this same kind of passion.there was none in LA. would be same anywhere else as al davis found out.
> 
> LA has the SAME passion for their RAMS that there is NONE in saint louis.they come back to LA and the place will packed as well like it always was.
> 
> saint louis doe not care about that team one bit at all.
> 
> Raiders sell out home opener vs Texans televised locally - Silver And Black Pride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you here. I don't think SL gave two hoots about the Rams being there. I still do not get why they moved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> they moved because the evil bitch owner who moved them to st louis was a showgirl from there.the NFL owners initially oppossed the move voting against it only changing their votes later once she threatened them with a lawsuit.they should have stood their ground and not cabe in to her though.
> 
> thankfully the Rams will never leave LA again because after the Raiders left a couple months later and then the Oilers nd Browns did one year later,the NFL changed their rules where a team cannot leave a big market like LA to move to a smaller city like the houston Oilers did with nashviile as well.
> 
> Unfortunatly these rules were not in place back then as they are now.
Click to expand...




But, on the bright side they are in place now, and they won't be moving again.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> *  The Rams never had a decent following in Los Angeles/Anaheim.* (Top)
> The Los Angeles Rams led the NFL in attendance 11 times in franchise history, spent a majority of their time in the top 5, and averaged well over the NFL average during their stay in the City of Angels. The television ratings were also significantly higher when the Rams were in Los Angeles as opposed to ratings of random teams (including the Raiders) on television in Southern California during the previous 16 seasons. The Rams were at one point the pride and joy of Los Angeles and they had a very large following both when they played at the Coliseum
> 
> that is ALSO backed up by al michaels which i already posted this before below.
> 
> 
> in commenting further on this video of michaels,he was recently on ESPN being interviewed and asked the question about a team being in LA in the next couple years and guess what? he ONLY mentioned the Rams,nobody else.as i said before,this is common knowledge around the country its going to happen.
> 
> just as it was common knowledge around the country in 95 in the prior months before the raiders moved back to oakland that it was going to happen.same thing happening all over again.
> 
> so much for the myth that LA never supported the Rams.again i got friends out there,i know better,cant fool me.
> 
> in fact without bragging,I have contacts in both LA and in saint louis,so you guys arent ready for the big leagues with me.you cant stand toe to toe in this discussion.you have no answes for any of the facts on how gloomy the situation in saint louis is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far it looks like you are on spot with all you have said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the ONLY thing i was wrong on was the year saying it would happen in 2015.I got laughed at by posters here when I was off by one year but in the end,I got the last laugh on them. there were a few smart ones here that knew better telling me in PM's i would have the last laugh on them as i did.lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True. Takes time to do what they have done. And people are good at jumping to conclusions anyhow. You were right in the end.
Click to expand...


the ONLY reason it did not happen in 2015 like everyone in the NFL originally thought it would is because idiot jerk dean spanos of the chargers threw a temper tantrem about it claiming LA belonged to him and it would hurt his fanbase.oh please,the chargers survived for 35 years when the rams were in LA.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is why the raiders need to stay in oakland,their fans have passion for that team,yo move them to another city,you wont see this same kind of passion.there was none in LA. would be same anywhere else as al davis found out.
> 
> LA has the SAME passion for their RAMS that there is NONE in saint louis.they come back to LA and the place will packed as well like it always was.
> 
> saint louis doe not care about that team one bit at all.
> 
> Raiders sell out home opener vs Texans televised locally - Silver And Black Pride
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you here. I don't think SL gave two hoots about the Rams being there. I still do not get why they moved.
Click to expand...


Indeed. that is WHY I did not feel bad at all for the st louis fans that lost that team since they dont care. that is also WHY i WOULD feel bad for the oakland and san diego fans though if they ever lost the raiders or chargers because those citys do support their teams very well. so my heart would go out to them if they lost their teams. i dont see that happening though because oakland and san diego unlike st louis are money pits and too valuable markets for them to lose.

they had to lose st louis to get to LA,that would be taking one step forward and one step back if one of them moved to LA to join the rams since they would lose a very valuable market..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

cool.
110,786 Signatures Filed to Qualify Chargers Citizens' Initiative for Ballot


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> this is WHY the raiders will never be allowed back into LA again.
> 
> The Los Angeles Raiders 8211 ENOUGH ALREADY
> 
> *ANYBODY BUT THE RAIDERS… –* Mention the Raiders to Angelenos, and the reactions are usually ones of rapidly shaking heads, sour grimaces, and eye rolling. “Not the Raiders!” “Anyone but the Raiders!” Speaking to LAPD cops recently at USC’s spring game, a veteran of the force said emphatically, “I’ll retire before I ever patrol another Raider game!”
> Instead of the outlaw brand that they had inherited from their days in Oakland, by the late 1980’s, the classic Silver and Black was now the preferred apparel worn prominently by gang members in Southern California. Raider games at the Coliseum were often the site of brawls within the crowd. This infamously carried over to Anaheim Stadium in a 1994 game when the Rams and Raiders faced off in their final ‘Battle of Los Angeles.’
> must see video.





So LA does not want the Raiders?? Wondering why. Am sure you can tell me??


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> cool.
> 110,786 Signatures Filed to Qualify Chargers Citizens' Initiative for Ballot





Sure to have a lot of teams to keep straight in Cali.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is WHY the raiders will never be allowed back into LA again.
> 
> The Los Angeles Raiders 8211 ENOUGH ALREADY
> 
> *ANYBODY BUT THE RAIDERS… –* Mention the Raiders to Angelenos, and the reactions are usually ones of rapidly shaking heads, sour grimaces, and eye rolling. “Not the Raiders!” “Anyone but the Raiders!” Speaking to LAPD cops recently at USC’s spring game, a veteran of the force said emphatically, “I’ll retire before I ever patrol another Raider game!”
> Instead of the outlaw brand that they had inherited from their days in Oakland, by the late 1980’s, the classic Silver and Black was now the preferred apparel worn prominently by gang members in Southern California. Raider games at the Coliseum were often the site of brawls within the crowd. This infamously carried over to Anaheim Stadium in a 1994 game when the Rams and Raiders faced off in their final ‘Battle of Los Angeles.’
> must see video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So LA does not want the Raiders?? Wondering why. Am sure you can tell me??
Click to expand...


No neither the city of LA or the owners want the Raiders back in LA. The owners dont want the Raiders back there cause they dont like the Davis family.

The city doesnt want them there because they dont know how to behave.Thats why Businesses dont want them there because their fans were always starting fights in the stands.

Howie Long and many of the Raider players said they stopped taking their familys to games because of that,that they feared for the safety of the lives of their family members..It was mostly gang members and thugs that embraced the Raiders when they were there. there would be KNIFE fights in the stands. USC and UCLA even told the NFL that the Raiders would not be allowed to use their facility while waiting for the new stadium.

Oakland fans to this day get an unfair bad rap because of the behaviour of the LA fans. Here listen to this video,you can see the difference between LA Ram fans and LA Raider fans is like night and day.lol you also hear in that video a lady say the same thing I mentioned how Howie Long and other Raider players stopped taking their familys to games, the OAKLAND fans are actually much closer to these Rams fans in that video the way they behave.THEY are civilized.


did you miss this part in that link below?

Mention the Raiders to Angelenos, and the reactions are usually ones of rapidly shaking heads, sour grimaces, and eye rolling. “Not the Raiders!” “Anyone but the Raiders!” Speaking to LAPD cops recently at USC’s spring game, a veteran of the force said emphatically, “I’ll retire before I ever patrol another Raider game!”

Instead of the outlaw brand that they had inherited from their days in Oakland, by the late 1980’s, the classic Silver and Black was now the preferred apparel worn prominently by gang members in Southern California. Raider games at the Coliseum were often the site of brawls within the crowd. This infamously carried over to Anaheim Stadium in a 1994 game when the Rams and Raiders faced off in their final ‘Battle of Los Angeles.’


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is WHY the raiders will never be allowed back into LA again.
> 
> The Los Angeles Raiders 8211 ENOUGH ALREADY
> 
> *ANYBODY BUT THE RAIDERS… –* Mention the Raiders to Angelenos, and the reactions are usually ones of rapidly shaking heads, sour grimaces, and eye rolling. “Not the Raiders!” “Anyone but the Raiders!” Speaking to LAPD cops recently at USC’s spring game, a veteran of the force said emphatically, “I’ll retire before I ever patrol another Raider game!”
> Instead of the outlaw brand that they had inherited from their days in Oakland, by the late 1980’s, the classic Silver and Black was now the preferred apparel worn prominently by gang members in Southern California. Raider games at the Coliseum were often the site of brawls within the crowd. This infamously carried over to Anaheim Stadium in a 1994 game when the Rams and Raiders faced off in their final ‘Battle of Los Angeles.’
> must see video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So LA does not want the Raiders?? Wondering why. Am sure you can tell me??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No neither the city of LA or the owners want the Raiders back in LA. The owners dont want the Raiders back there cause they dont like the Davis family.
> 
> The city doesnt want them there because they dont know how to behave.Thats why Businesses dont want them there because their fans were always starting fights in the stands.
> 
> Howie Long and many of the Raider players said they stopped taking their familys to games because of that,that they feared for the safety of the lives of their family members..It was mostly gang members and thugs that embraced the Raiders when they were there. there would be KNIFE fights in the stands. USC and UCLA even told the NFL that the Raiders would not be allowed to use their facility while waiting for the new stadium.
> 
> Oakland fans to this day get an unfair bad rap because of the behaviour of the LA fans. Here listen to this video,you can see the difference between LA Ram fans and LA Raider fans is like night and day.lol you also hear in that video a lady say the same thing I mentioned how Howie Long and other Raider players stopped taking their familys to games, the OAKLAND fans are actually much closer to these Rams fans in that video the way they behave.THEY are civilized.
> 
> 
> did you miss this part in that link below?
> 
> Mention the Raiders to Angelenos, and the reactions are usually ones of rapidly shaking heads, sour grimaces, and eye rolling. “Not the Raiders!” “Anyone but the Raiders!” Speaking to LAPD cops recently at USC’s spring game, a veteran of the force said emphatically, “I’ll retire before I ever patrol another Raider game!”
> 
> Instead of the outlaw brand that they had inherited from their days in Oakland, by the late 1980’s, the classic Silver and Black was now the preferred apparel worn prominently by gang members in Southern California. Raider games at the Coliseum were often the site of brawls within the crowd. This infamously carried over to Anaheim Stadium in a 1994 game when the Rams and Raiders faced off in their final ‘Battle of Los Angeles.’
Click to expand...



some more pesky facts that makes me laugh so hard when the LA  Raider trolls like to say LA is Raider country.

There is also the fact that despite the fact they had won a superbowl in oakland their last year in oakland before moving to LA,the attendance for their first game in LA was only a little over 42,000. then the year they won the superbowl out there in LA,the next year for their home opener,they only drew a small measely crowd of just slightly over 44,000.  what did the Rams draw for their season opener that same year? a sellout crowd of over 65,ooo which was impressive since they were playing in a baseball stadium. the OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA,but nobody in LA cared.

then there is ALSO the fact that dan dierdorf said about a year ago that in the entire time that he was a broadcaster for monday night football games when the Raiders were in LA,none of their home games were ever televised because they drew so poorly. All of their monday night games were on the ROAD because of that.

The Rams on the other hand,they drew so well in LA that they had several DOZENS of monday night home games televised in the 70's and 80's.

then there is the Rally that Raider fans had at the LA coliseum last year to try and gather support for the return of the Raiders to hollywood. Guess how many turned out? a little over a 100.

Guess how many the RAMS had in their rally a few weeks earlier? over a 1000. so much for the myth the Raiders rule LA.


the Raider trolls in LA then start grasping at straws saying they see people in Raider shirts in LA all the time but never see anybody wearing Rams jerseys.Okay THAT might be true but they forget to mention thats because their Raider at least stayed in california and did not move clear across the country to relocate.

Lets just see how faitful those LA raider trolsl would be if THEIR team moved clear across the country and they had to cheer for them that far away,not happening.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is WHY the raiders will never be allowed back into LA again.
> 
> The Los Angeles Raiders 8211 ENOUGH ALREADY
> 
> *ANYBODY BUT THE RAIDERS… –* Mention the Raiders to Angelenos, and the reactions are usually ones of rapidly shaking heads, sour grimaces, and eye rolling. “Not the Raiders!” “Anyone but the Raiders!” Speaking to LAPD cops recently at USC’s spring game, a veteran of the force said emphatically, “I’ll retire before I ever patrol another Raider game!”
> Instead of the outlaw brand that they had inherited from their days in Oakland, by the late 1980’s, the classic Silver and Black was now the preferred apparel worn prominently by gang members in Southern California. Raider games at the Coliseum were often the site of brawls within the crowd. This infamously carried over to Anaheim Stadium in a 1994 game when the Rams and Raiders faced off in their final ‘Battle of Los Angeles.’
> must see video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So LA does not want the Raiders?? Wondering why. Am sure you can tell me??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No neither the city of LA or the owners want the Raiders back in LA. The owners dont want the Raiders back there cause they dont like the Davis family.
> 
> The city doesnt want them there because they dont know how to behave.Thats why Businesses dont want them there because their fans were always starting fights in the stands.
> 
> Howie Long and many of the Raider players said they stopped taking their familys to games because of that,that they feared for the safety of the lives of their family members..It was mostly gang members and thugs that embraced the Raiders when they were there. there would be KNIFE fights in the stands. USC and UCLA even told the NFL that the Raiders would not be allowed to use their facility while waiting for the new stadium.
> 
> Oakland fans to this day get an unfair bad rap because of the behaviour of the LA fans. Here listen to this video,you can see the difference between LA Ram fans and LA Raider fans is like night and day.lol you also hear in that video a lady say the same thing I mentioned how Howie Long and other Raider players stopped taking their familys to games, the OAKLAND fans are actually much closer to these Rams fans in that video the way they behave.THEY are civilized.
> 
> 
> did you miss this part in that link below?
> 
> Mention the Raiders to Angelenos, and the reactions are usually ones of rapidly shaking heads, sour grimaces, and eye rolling. “Not the Raiders!” “Anyone but the Raiders!” Speaking to LAPD cops recently at USC’s spring game, a veteran of the force said emphatically, “I’ll retire before I ever patrol another Raider game!”
> 
> Instead of the outlaw brand that they had inherited from their days in Oakland, by the late 1980’s, the classic Silver and Black was now the preferred apparel worn prominently by gang members in Southern California. Raider games at the Coliseum were often the site of brawls within the crowd. This infamously carried over to Anaheim Stadium in a 1994 game when the Rams and Raiders faced off in their final ‘Battle of Los Angeles.’
Click to expand...



Okay, you filled me in some, and I understand better. I didn't have tome to watch the video yet, b/c it is late!


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is WHY the raiders will never be allowed back into LA again.
> 
> The Los Angeles Raiders 8211 ENOUGH ALREADY
> 
> *ANYBODY BUT THE RAIDERS… –* Mention the Raiders to Angelenos, and the reactions are usually ones of rapidly shaking heads, sour grimaces, and eye rolling. “Not the Raiders!” “Anyone but the Raiders!” Speaking to LAPD cops recently at USC’s spring game, a veteran of the force said emphatically, “I’ll retire before I ever patrol another Raider game!”
> Instead of the outlaw brand that they had inherited from their days in Oakland, by the late 1980’s, the classic Silver and Black was now the preferred apparel worn prominently by gang members in Southern California. Raider games at the Coliseum were often the site of brawls within the crowd. This infamously carried over to Anaheim Stadium in a 1994 game when the Rams and Raiders faced off in their final ‘Battle of Los Angeles.’
> must see video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So LA does not want the Raiders?? Wondering why. Am sure you can tell me??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No neither the city of LA or the owners want the Raiders back in LA. The owners dont want the Raiders back there cause they dont like the Davis family.
> 
> The city doesnt want them there because they dont know how to behave.Thats why Businesses dont want them there because their fans were always starting fights in the stands.
> 
> Howie Long and many of the Raider players said they stopped taking their familys to games because of that,that they feared for the safety of the lives of their family members..It was mostly gang members and thugs that embraced the Raiders when they were there. there would be KNIFE fights in the stands. USC and UCLA even told the NFL that the Raiders would not be allowed to use their facility while waiting for the new stadium.
> 
> Oakland fans to this day get an unfair bad rap because of the behaviour of the LA fans. Here listen to this video,you can see the difference between LA Ram fans and LA Raider fans is like night and day.lol you also hear in that video a lady say the same thing I mentioned how Howie Long and other Raider players stopped taking their familys to games, the OAKLAND fans are actually much closer to these Rams fans in that video the way they behave.THEY are civilized.
> 
> 
> did you miss this part in that link below?
> 
> Mention the Raiders to Angelenos, and the reactions are usually ones of rapidly shaking heads, sour grimaces, and eye rolling. “Not the Raiders!” “Anyone but the Raiders!” Speaking to LAPD cops recently at USC’s spring game, a veteran of the force said emphatically, “I’ll retire before I ever patrol another Raider game!”
> 
> Instead of the outlaw brand that they had inherited from their days in Oakland, by the late 1980’s, the classic Silver and Black was now the preferred apparel worn prominently by gang members in Southern California. Raider games at the Coliseum were often the site of brawls within the crowd. This infamously carried over to Anaheim Stadium in a 1994 game when the Rams and Raiders faced off in their final ‘Battle of Los Angeles.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> some more pesky facts that makes me laugh so hard when the LA  Raider trolls like to say LA is Raider country.
> 
> There is also the fact that despite the fact they had won a superbowl in oakland their last year in oakland before moving to LA,the attendance for their first game in LA was only a little over 42,000. then the year they won the superbowl out there in LA,the next year for their home opener,they only drew a small measely crowd of just slightly over 44,000.  what did the Rams draw for their season opener that same year? a sellout crowd of over 65,ooo which was impressive since they were playing in a baseball stadium. the OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA,but nobody in LA cared.
> 
> then there is ALSO the fact that dan dierdorf said about a year ago that in the entire time that he was a broadcaster for monday night football games when the Raiders were in LA,none of their home games were ever televised because they drew so poorly. All of their monday night games were on the ROAD because of that.
> 
> The Rams on the other hand,they drew so well in LA that they had several DOZENS of monday night home games televised in the 70's and 80's.
> 
> then there is the Rally that Raider fans had at the LA coliseum last year to try and gather support for the return of the Raiders to hollywood. Guess how many turned out? a little over a 100.
> 
> Guess how many the RAMS had in their rally a few weeks earlier? over a 1000. so much for the myth the Raiders rule LA.
> 
> 
> the Raider trolls in LA then start grasping at straws saying they see people in Raider shirts in LA all the time but never see anybody wearing Rams jerseys.Okay THAT might be true but they forget to mention thats because their Raider at least stayed in california and did not move clear across the country to relocate.
> 
> Lets just see how faitful those LA raider trolsl would be if THEIR team moved clear across the country and they had to cheer for them that far away,not happening.
Click to expand...




If I were you I wouldn't care what anyone has to say. Shrug it off. You know your stuff with this, you've proven that much.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> this is WHY the raiders will never be allowed back into LA again.
> 
> The Los Angeles Raiders 8211 ENOUGH ALREADY
> 
> *ANYBODY BUT THE RAIDERS… –* Mention the Raiders to Angelenos, and the reactions are usually ones of rapidly shaking heads, sour grimaces, and eye rolling. “Not the Raiders!” “Anyone but the Raiders!” Speaking to LAPD cops recently at USC’s spring game, a veteran of the force said emphatically, “I’ll retire before I ever patrol another Raider game!”
> Instead of the outlaw brand that they had inherited from their days in Oakland, by the late 1980’s, the classic Silver and Black was now the preferred apparel worn prominently by gang members in Southern California. Raider games at the Coliseum were often the site of brawls within the crowd. This infamously carried over to Anaheim Stadium in a 1994 game when the Rams and Raiders faced off in their final ‘Battle of Los Angeles.’
> must see video.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So LA does not want the Raiders?? Wondering why. Am sure you can tell me??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No neither the city of LA or the owners want the Raiders back in LA. The owners dont want the Raiders back there cause they dont like the Davis family.
> 
> The city doesnt want them there because they dont know how to behave.Thats why Businesses dont want them there because their fans were always starting fights in the stands.
> 
> Howie Long and many of the Raider players said they stopped taking their familys to games because of that,that they feared for the safety of the lives of their family members..It was mostly gang members and thugs that embraced the Raiders when they were there. there would be KNIFE fights in the stands. USC and UCLA even told the NFL that the Raiders would not be allowed to use their facility while waiting for the new stadium.
> 
> Oakland fans to this day get an unfair bad rap because of the behaviour of the LA fans. Here listen to this video,you can see the difference between LA Ram fans and LA Raider fans is like night and day.lol you also hear in that video a lady say the same thing I mentioned how Howie Long and other Raider players stopped taking their familys to games, the OAKLAND fans are actually much closer to these Rams fans in that video the way they behave.THEY are civilized.
> 
> 
> did you miss this part in that link below?
> 
> Mention the Raiders to Angelenos, and the reactions are usually ones of rapidly shaking heads, sour grimaces, and eye rolling. “Not the Raiders!” “Anyone but the Raiders!” Speaking to LAPD cops recently at USC’s spring game, a veteran of the force said emphatically, “I’ll retire before I ever patrol another Raider game!”
> 
> Instead of the outlaw brand that they had inherited from their days in Oakland, by the late 1980’s, the classic Silver and Black was now the preferred apparel worn prominently by gang members in Southern California. Raider games at the Coliseum were often the site of brawls within the crowd. This infamously carried over to Anaheim Stadium in a 1994 game when the Rams and Raiders faced off in their final ‘Battle of Los Angeles.’
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> some more pesky facts that makes me laugh so hard when the LA  Raider trolls like to say LA is Raider country.
> 
> There is also the fact that despite the fact they had won a superbowl in oakland their last year in oakland before moving to LA,the attendance for their first game in LA was only a little over 42,000. then the year they won the superbowl out there in LA,the next year for their home opener,they only drew a small measely crowd of just slightly over 44,000.  what did the Rams draw for their season opener that same year? a sellout crowd of over 65,ooo which was impressive since they were playing in a baseball stadium. the OAKLAND Raiders might have won a superbowl out there in LA,but nobody in LA cared.
> 
> then there is ALSO the fact that dan dierdorf said about a year ago that in the entire time that he was a broadcaster for monday night football games when the Raiders were in LA,none of their home games were ever televised because they drew so poorly. All of their monday night games were on the ROAD because of that.
> 
> The Rams on the other hand,they drew so well in LA that they had several DOZENS of monday night home games televised in the 70's and 80's.
> 
> then there is the Rally that Raider fans had at the LA coliseum last year to try and gather support for the return of the Raiders to hollywood. Guess how many turned out? a little over a 100.
> 
> Guess how many the RAMS had in their rally a few weeks earlier? over a 1000. so much for the myth the Raiders rule LA.
> 
> 
> the Raider trolls in LA then start grasping at straws saying they see people in Raider shirts in LA all the time but never see anybody wearing Rams jerseys.Okay THAT might be true but they forget to mention thats because their Raider at least stayed in california and did not move clear across the country to relocate.
> 
> Lets just see how faitful those LA raider trolsl would be if THEIR team moved clear across the country and they had to cheer for them that far away,not happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I were you I wouldn't care what anyone has to say. Shrug it off. You know your stuff with this, you've proven that much.
Click to expand...


Oh I dont,I proved all the fools here wrong that came on and insisted the Rams were not coming back wrong and am having a fun time gloating over it watching them turn tail and whine in defeat,ESPECIALLY rightwinger.

Oh and I always have fun posting those pesky facts to LA Raider fans who try and fool themselves into thinking it is Raiders country.they get angry and start calling you names has been my experience with them outside this board.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Pogo said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> St. Louis is also a throwback. It's the only city in America where the baseball team far surpasses the football team in popularity. I'll bet that bothers Commissioner Roger Goodell.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not now that, but if this would be true of any city I'd expect St.Louis.  A long and honored baseball tradition and a first-class solid baseball organization.  I can't think of any time in my life that the Cardinals have fielded a shitty team, and I don't think that's true of any other team.
> 
> What were the issues that caused the old St. Louis football Cardinals to move out?
> 
> It does seem absurd that a market the size of L.A. doesn't have an entry in pro football.  If size matters.
Click to expand...

it was the same thing back then with the cardinals,they were unhappy with the stadium situation.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

classic MUST SEE Rams video.


----------



## Abishai100

*Jets/Rams*


The Rams will always be L.A. (think Ferragamo and Everett, man!).

I'd like to see some attention going to the NY Jets.  They offer a nice complement to the Giants for New York's NFL fans, and it's a nice rivalry for the double-LA teams (Rams/Raiders).

Rams should draft more players from Notre Dame, because Notre Dame's philosophy of team-coordination play would suit the Ram's needs for line syncopation....

hmmm...


----------



## Kat

I like the Jets too. Mostly due to one particular player of old...the most famous.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> I like the Jets too. Mostly due to one particular player of old...the most famous.



yeah I always liked the Jets as well because of that reason.I have two reasons I like them.that being one of them but the MAIN reason i like them is because of their name Jets.

Reminds me of the song JET by The Beatles my favorite band of all time. Everytime I hear that song on the radio,I think of none other than the new york jets.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I like the Jets too. Mostly due to one particular player of old...the most famous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I always liked the Jets as well because of that reason.I have two reasons I like them.that being one of them but the MAIN reason i like them is because of their name Jets.
> 
> Reminds me of the song JET by The Beatles my favorite band of all time. Everytime I hear that song on the radio,I think of none other than the new york jets.
Click to expand...





This is my main reason. Do you know why??


----------



## Kat

You don't know, do you 9/11 inside job


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> You don't know, do you 9/11 inside job



well I havent watched the video yet.right now I am posting stuff on the raiders new pretty much failed bid to move to vegas after davis got screwed not getting carson.lol

I'll watch it though and answer the question so as you comment on this video here in post# 3225 deal?

expect Rams to be back in LA next year.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know, do you 9/11 inside job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well I havent watched the video yet.right now I am posting stuff on the raiders new pretty much failed bid to move to vegas after davis got screwed not getting carson.lol
> 
> I'll watch it though and answer the question so as you comment on this video here in post# 3225 deal?
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
Click to expand...



Nooooooooo That is a commercial he did years ago. But, he is the reason I like the Jets. I want to know (once you see who it is) if you would know why he would be the reason I like the Jets.

I will look at yours in a sec.


----------



## Kat

@9/11 I think I already posted to that one.

Hey, you need a name change!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know, do you 9/11 inside job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well I havent watched the video yet.right now I am posting stuff on the raiders new pretty much failed bid to move to vegas after davis got screwed not getting carson.lol
> 
> I'll watch it though and answer the question so as you comment on this video here in post# 3225 deal?
> 
> expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nooooooooo That is a commercial he did years ago. But, he is the reason I like the Jets. I want to know (once you see who it is) if you would know why he would be the reason I like the Jets.
> 
> I will look at yours in a sec.
Click to expand...


okay watched it.I am guessing the reason you like the jets is i dont know,has a sense of humor about womans legs,am I close? lol


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> @9/11 I think I already posted to that one.
> 
> Hey, you need a name change!



well if i was gonna be here pa


Kat said:


> @9/11 I think I already posted to that one.
> 
> Hey, you need a name change!


okay if you already saw it,i assume you DID notice the major difference between LA Raider fans and LA Ram fans then correct? did you hear the rams fans in that video say the same thing that howie long did that they stopped going to games when the raiders played the rams because the fans were always starting fights in the stands?

imagine Long having to put up with that for 8 games a year?

dont you agree that its sad that OAKLAND fans still to this day get an unfair bad rap because of the LA fans?  as that one link i posted before talked about,in OAKLAND,they were only known as the outlaws,once they went to LA though,they went from being outlaws to a gang brand.

too bad that fans today still think oakland is the same way as the LA fans  agreed? even I thought the oakland fans were the same as the LA fans until a couple years ago when i started following the LA RELOCATION thing and i learned from the ram fans out in LA from them,the OAKLAND fans get an unfair bad rap today because of the LA gane,that they are NOTHING like the LA fans, and much more like the LA Ram fans.

how bout you,till you started talking to me about this,I bet you ALSO thought oakland fans were the same as the LA fans am I wrong? please let me know.thanks.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> @9/11 I think I already posted to that one.
> 
> Hey, you need a name change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well if i was gonna be here pa
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> @9/11 I think I already posted to that one.
> 
> Hey, you need a name change!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> okay if you already saw it,i assume you DID notice the major difference between LA Raider fans and LA Ram fans then correct? did you hear the rams fans in that video say the same thing that howie long did that they stopped going to games when the raiders played the rams because the fans were always starting fights in the stands?
> 
> imagine Long having to put up with that for 8 games a year?
> 
> dont you agree that its sad that OAKLAND fans still to this day get an unfair bad rap because of the LA fans?  as that one link i posted before talked about,in OAKLAND,they were only known as the outlaws,once they went to LA though,they went from being outlaws to a gang brand.
> 
> too bad that fans today still think oakland is the same way as the LA fans  agreed? even I thought the oakland fans were the same as the LA fans until a couple years ago when i started following the LA RELOCATION thing and i learned from the ram fans out in LA from them,the OAKLAND fans get an unfair bad rap today because of the LA gane,that they are NOTHING like the LA fans, and much more like the LA Ram fans.
> 
> how bout you,till you started talking to me about this,I bet you ALSO thought oakland fans were the same as the LA fans am I wrong? please let me know.thanks.
Click to expand...




Sure. I pretty much felt the Oakland and LA fans were the same...
I am learning.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> @9/11 I think I already posted to that one.
> 
> Hey, you need a name change!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well if i was gonna be here pa
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> @9/11 I think I already posted to that one.
> 
> Hey, you need a name change!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> okay if you already saw it,i assume you DID notice the major difference between LA Raider fans and LA Ram fans then correct? did you hear the rams fans in that video say the same thing that howie long did that they stopped going to games when the raiders played the rams because the fans were always starting fights in the stands?
> 
> imagine Long having to put up with that for 8 games a year?
> 
> dont you agree that its sad that OAKLAND fans still to this day get an unfair bad rap because of the LA fans?  as that one link i posted before talked about,in OAKLAND,they were only known as the outlaws,once they went to LA though,they went from being outlaws to a gang brand.
> 
> too bad that fans today still think oakland is the same way as the LA fans  agreed? even I thought the oakland fans were the same as the LA fans until a couple years ago when i started following the LA RELOCATION thing and i learned from the ram fans out in LA from them,the OAKLAND fans get an unfair bad rap today because of the LA gane,that they are NOTHING like the LA fans, and much more like the LA Ram fans.
> 
> how bout you,till you started talking to me about this,I bet you ALSO thought oakland fans were the same as the LA fans am I wrong? please let me know.thanks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure. I pretty much felt the Oakland and LA fans were the same...
> I am learning.
Click to expand...


Yeah the WORST "OAKLAND" fans act is when a player from the opposing team scores a touchdown,the worst the fans there do is throw water and beverages and ice on them or when they are on the field backed up deep in their own end zone,they also throw batterys at them.lol

Thats nothing that can hurt a person. Remember they got that football protective gear and a helmet on so they cant get hurt if they get a hit by a battery.

a far cry from the LA gang where players like Howie Long stopped taking their familys to games because they feared for their familys lives since there where gang fights in the stands started by them, many which  carried knifes. 

No wonder attendance for raider games in LA was so horrible there that whole time as low as 30,000 or so many times.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Abishai100 said:


> *Jets/Rams*
> 
> 
> The Rams will always be L.A. (think Ferragamo and Everett, man!).
> 
> I'd like to see some attention going to the NY Jets.  They offer a nice complement to the Giants for New York's NFL fans, and it's a nice rivalry for the double-LA teams (Rams/Raiders).
> 
> Rams should draft more players from Notre Dame, because Notre Dame's philosophy of team-coordination play would suit the Ram's needs for line syncopation....
> 
> hmmm...
> 
> 
> View attachment 79163



Indeed they will .Well until your Jets WIN,they wont get any attention.The Giants have gotten a lot of attention because THEY win and have been to the superbowl in recent years and the quarterback who got them there is still their QB

Dont you agree that the Rams leaving LA was the same as if the Giants and Jets would leave new york in the same year for some place like lets say Iowa or Nevada? That would be just as unimaginable and unthinkable and thats the same as it was with the Rams and Raiders back then leaving.

The Raiders leaving,nobody in LA cared because they were never LA's team.that was just a brief pit spot for them.Everybody in LA pretty much knew eventually they would leave.That Al Davis was just there for a brief vacation.

When the RAMS left though,that was a major shock to every NFL fan though  because no NFL fan  thought that could possibly happen because of their storied history there and long tradition and since it is the second biggest media market in the country.They never thought they could possibly leave LA for a small dump like st louis. thats the same as it the Yankees leaving new york for Las vegas or Iowa or  something like that ,no different.

thank god that nightmare is finally over with and a wrong has been finally righted.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

some really great news that the Raiders will probably stay in oakland.

This relates to the Rams move to LA so its worth the read.It is very similiar in the Rams move to LA as well.

Ronnie Lott Group to be developer of Oakland Raiders NFL Stadium at Coliseum City

The group of builders, bankers, and investors assembled by Oakland Raiders and San Francisco 49ers NFL Hall Of Fame Legend Ronnie Lott have been quietly working with “East Bay Officials” to present a plan not just for the development of a stadium for the Raiders, but the ultimate development of between 35 and 40 acres of land around it.

Within weeks, the Oakland City Council and the Alameda County Board of Supervisors will be presented with a resolution that will call for the approval of a “Memorandum of Understanding” between the East Bay Officials and Ronnie Lott's Group.

Now, before you start thinking of Floyd Kephart, let's discard that idea right now; Lott's group is of such economic power it's capable of financing the construction of the entire proposed stadium in much the same way that LA Rams' Owner Stan Kronke set up a network of eight banks to back the construction of his privately financed stadium in Inglewood, California. The only public investment that might be required is for infrastructure, and that's being worked out as I write this.

Moreover, Lott's group is has an ally in NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell, who has stated more than once his desire that the Raiders remain in Oakland with what he calls a "long term stadium solution".

Now, you are probably wondering why the resolution would call for an MOU and not an “Exclusive Negotiating Agreement”? That came directly from Oakland Mayor Libby Schaaf's lack of desire to send a message that the East Bay Officials were locked into one deal process they could not get out of should things go wrong. It's not that an ENA would not be done, but the Mayor wants to make sure that all of the details are worked out.

That's a good idea because the ENA process with Kephart's New City Development Corporation and done under now former Oakland Mayor Jean Quan was a total disaster. No one could talk to anyone else, even to suggest an adjustment to Kephart's plan that would improve the total approach. Now, there's more room to adjust Lott's plan to achieve success. It's not that Mayor Schaaf doesn't want Lott's Group, she does – but Libby is very much concerned that everything be done to make the plan a certainty. And that includes the much talked about Land Proposal to the Oakland Raiders.

The formation of the Land Proposal is still in its forming stages but the process is going well, I'm told. You should expect some news on this probably around the same time that news of the MOU officially comes to public view.

In closing, keep in mind that the general plan for Coliseum City was approved by the Oakland City Council last year – the only hole in the plan was for the stadiums for baseball and football. Now, efforts are underway to close that gap and in a way that takes as little public investment as possible.

https://www.youtube.com/watch…


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> This may not get read here but anybody that is reading this thread that STILL has doubts about The Rams moving back to LA,really should read this article here by a knowledgeble person in the know how.I am impressed with him.He has really done his homework.Its quite a long read but very well worth it.
> 
> 
> First of all, I would like to thank this group for all of their hard work, and for posting all of the links around the internet on this page. I have found "Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams" to be the most reliable and up to date source of information on the Rams hopefully moving home by the start of the next NFL season.
> Please forgive the length of this post, but I have been holding in my comments for weeks now, but I just can't anymore...For the past several weeks, I have been checking out all of the links from here, and elsewhere, and for the first time in 20 years, I really do believe that the NFL is coming back to Los Angeles, and that the team which moves will be the Rams. And it should be the Rams, as they were L.A's team for almost 50 years. If not for "Madame Ram," and her boy toy Shaw, it is all but certain that the Rams would be celebrating their 70th consecutive season in Southern California in 2016.
> Southern California (Los Angeles/Anaheim) can support two teams in the NFL, as it does in MLB, the NBA, NHL, and MLS, but despite what the NFL says, I believe that the Rams will be the only team which calls L.A. home for the foreseeable future. The NFL will still use L.A. as a ploy to get whatever teams it chooses better stadium deals, stating that our area can support two teams, one NFC (Rams) and one AFC (tbd). This is true even if the team in question is an NFC squad. Nowadays, teams can switch conferences whenever it most benefits the NFL.
> Regarding the Raiders, as long as anybody in the Davis Family runs that team, they will continue to make questionable decisions about their franchise. Those of us who can remember when the Raiders called L.A. home remember how they stole $10 Million from Irwindale, trashed the El Segundo Junior High School they used as a training facility, and how it took that franchise years before it bought any advertising or sold very many t-shirts and caps, etc. that said "Los Angeles Raiders" on the merchandise. Bootleggers started printing and making stuff up that said "Los Angeles Raiders" long before the team did, and once rappers like N.W.A. got their hands on "Los Angeles Raiders" gear, and posed for photos wearing the stuff, did sales really take off. The Raiders then had to try to cash in while they could. But is this the image L.A. should want for its NFL team? That our team is predominantly supported by criminals or wannabe gangsters? I went to several Raiders games at the Coliseum, and while I, as a tall and somewhat beefy guy, felt safe enough, many people around me, my friends and/or family did not. Many people chose not to park at USC, and instead decided to pay to park on people's front lawns to save money and walking distance. While this actually worked for a lot of people, others came back to find their vehicles stolen, picked apart for parts, or otherwise vandalized.
> Worst of all, the Raiders never really seemed to try to make Southern California their home. They seemed to be here only for all that they could get, and wanted very little interaction with their customer base unless they were selling you something. If the team did any charitable work, forgive me, but I don't recall it. On the field, Al Davis hired yes-men for coaches, made poor draft selections, and failed to make necessary play-calling changes that were successful for most other NFL teams at the time. Davis also allowed his grudge with Marcus Allen to adversely affect Allen's career and the Raiders. Davis ordered him benched for a few seasons, in the prime of his career, instead of trading him for players or draft choices of use.
> Davis and the NFL had a deal to for the Raiders to leave the Coliseum for a new stadium at Hollywood Park in Inglewood, almost on the very same exact parcel of land that Stan Kronke now owns. However, at the time, the NFL and the FAA failed to agree on the FAA changing flight paths to LAX on game days, and on allowing blimps to fly overhead. This put the deal on hold; it shouldn't have killed it. With John Madden calling sports radio talk shows all over America on a regular basis, and using his "bully pulpit" during nationally televised games to call for the Raiders to return to Oakland, Davis foolishly gave in and moved back. Davis apparently regretted his decision until the day he died, and tried, in court, to somehow have L.A. declared "Raiders territory." Had Davis simply waited a little while longer, perhaps not more than one year, the NFL/FAA deal could have been worked out, or he simply could have replaced the Rams in Anaheim if he felt the Coliseum was now so intolerable a place for the Raiders to call home. But he never felt that Southern California was his home. Instead of trying to work things out, as the NFL and the FAA and LAX have now reportedly done, Davis listened to Madden's rants and went back to Oakland, devaluing his franchise in perpetuity. The bottom line is that Mark Davis and his mother will luck into a deal with Oakland. This, despite their best efforts to anger folks in Oakland and lose out on any deal by pretending that the team will move to either L.A. or San Antonio or elsewhere. When all is said and done, the Raiders will stay in Oakland, period.
> As for the Chargers, they are never coming back to Los Angeles because they are owned by the Spanos Family. This ownership group has had several years now when it could have moved to the Coliseum, the Rose Bowl, or to the Grand Crossing site, but they didn't. They have allowed several escape clauses to lapse. The Spanos' would rather complain about competition to the north, bemoan their fate, and wait on San Diego to build them a stadium. While that may someday happen--someday--I honestly think that the NFL would put a second team, maybe the Jaguars, into Inglewood first. Feeling overwhelmed by two teams in L.A., I could definitely see the Spanos' overreacting, and coming to the conclusion that the Chargers should leave San Diego and replace the Rams in St. Louis. So, all of you NFL fans in St. Louis, you may still end up with a team after this season.
> St Louis fans, while I might now have your attention, here's the deal. Stan Kronke is extraordinarily rich, in part, because he is a shrewd businessman. Those of you calling on "his loyalty to his home region," please consider a few things. First, when he got total control of the Rams, he ceded his ownership in the Denver Nuggets and Colorado Avalanche to his children, because the NFL made him. While I think it's his son who officially runs those teams now, do you really think that Stan now has no input? Really? The point is that if Kronke "loves St. Louis" so much, why didn't he move the Nuggets to St. Louis? Why couldn't the Nuggets and Blues share an arena? The Hawks moved to Atlanta in the 1960's and the Spirits Of St. Louis couldn't even make it to the NBA/ABA merger, although the Denver Rockets/Nuggets did. (The Denver Rockets had to obviously change their name because of the Houston Rockets.) Why hasn't "proud Missourian" Kronke moved the Avalanche to Kansas City, into a relatively new AEG-owned (and STAPLES Center-like) arena? Or, he could have bought the Blues when they were up for sale not so long ago, and traded ownership of the Avalanche for ownership of the Blues.
> Secondly, Kronke owns a home in the Los Angeles area, and tried to buy the Dodgers only about two-and-one half years ago. Kronke bid $1.5 Billion for the team, but would not bid any higher because, as a shrewd businessman, he knew better than to get in bed with Frank McCourt. McCourt, as we now know, refused to sell more than 50 percent of the parking lots around Dodger Stadium. McCourt really wanted Kronke to win the bidding process because McCourt knew that if Kronke won, the Rams would soon be playing in a brand new stadium in the Dodger Stadium parking lots. You bet McCourt wanted a piece of that action. After all, the Number ONE site in the L.A. area that the NFL drools over, but will never have, is the Dodger Stadium parking lot. (If only Peter O'Malley had been able to build that stadium back in the late 1990's...) But when Guggenheim offered him $2.15 Billion, along with his 50% share of the parking lots, for the Dodgers and the stadium, McCourt was too smart to refuse.
> The bottom line for Kronke, as it would be for any astute businessperson, is the bottom line. The Rams will at least double in value, make millions more in endorsement deals by being in America's Number 2 market, and free agent players will want to come to the Rams because the team is in Los Angeles. Kronke can even afford to build the new stadium himself, but he probably won't have to as the NFL has offered to help the owner of the team that moves with construction costs. The NFL can put Super Bowls into the new stadium, charge more for TV rights (one reason why the NFL and CBS have only a one-year deal for Thursday Night Football), have a team in L.A., yet still continue to maintain that a second team is needed here. This will allow the NFL to continue to be able to hold up other cities for new places for their teams to play. Plus, after October, Kronke can always call on Farmers Insurance to move their naming rights deal to the Rams' new facility. By moving the Rams to L.A., the NFL cannot lose. More importantly, Stan Kronke cannot lose. There may be some hard feelings against him in St. Louis, but as a partial Wal*Mart owner, he must be used to having some communities against him on a regular basis from time to time.
> Finally, for those who cannot see the forest for the trees and claim that the Rams will not move because there has been no announcement, are you kidding? Only yourselves, apparently. How could the Rams expect to sell any tickets in their final season in St. Louis when fans know for sure that the home team is about to move. How could they hold on to their advertisers?
> St. Louis, you had the Rams for 20 years, and they got you a Super Bowl victory. L.A. had the Raiders for 13 or 14 seasons, and they got L.A. a Super Bowl victory, But just as the Raiders were always Oakland's team, the Rams have always really been L.A.'s team. If you want to blame somebody, blame the football Cardinals owners, or the NFL, for deciding to expand into Jacksonville when St. Louis was available. But again, take heart, you just may eventually end up with the Chargers. If you do, good luck with that!
> 
> ..




You are right. That was looong, but was interesting, and yeah I learned something more. 
I had no clue Madden was that involved, but it doesn't surprise me.

For sure now it won't be long until things become totally clear.............meaning football season is around the corner.

I don't get why so many are or were so determined that the Rams were moving back....?????


(oh and BOO! LOL)


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> so very true on BOTH counts here below.
> 
> The reason they made some improvements to the dome such as better food, sound systems, wifi, and being more active in the community is because they are doing what is required in the move stipulations. They are trying to show that they have tried to work with the community and have tried to get fans in the seats at the stadium. Obviously from the numbers I am seeing and the amount of fans from the other team that are showing up, they have proved thus far that they do have an invisible fan base there regardless of what they have tried to do.
> 
> 
> When STL didnt get a expansion team like they planned.( hence the red seats in the dome ) they already had a fall back plan (namely the Rams) . I dont see the ppl of StL rallying like the fans of Minnesota to keep them there. The reason Stan is keeping his mouth shut reminds me of how Georgia was in 94. Why tell the public the team is moving and create problems and even worse attendance numbers. Stan knows the from a financial outlook, moving to L.A is the right choice.





Ofd course LA is the right choice. Even I know that living across the country from there.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> this guy is so cool.he is so right,i could not have said ot better myself.ONLY the rams belong in LA.nobody else.
> 
> Rams are the only team that belongs in Los Angeles - NFL.com





Rams are going how where they belong!!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Interestingly enough but not surprisingly the news media was very pro on the return of the Rams. Media has a vested interest in sports and reporting on them. Local media also would want to see the economic stimulation that a professional NFL team would generate. And in there speculation they were spot on re: keeping the name Rams. No other name would be adequate.

Looks like the location of the facility is choice. All in all the videos were very complimentary to the return of the Rams.

I have to confess at the end of the first video when I seen the picture of Keith Olbermann, I almost threw up...


----------



## Kat

Ridgerunner said:


> the picture of Keith Olbermann, I almost threw up...





 Why is that? Ridgerunner


----------



## Ridgerunner

Kat said:


> Why is that? Ridgerunner



Morning Kat...
As you might have noticed my politics lean just a little to the conservative side. Olbermann is a complete liberal whack job. If he would stick to sports I might cut him a break, but when he goes sailing around in the world of politics he is fair game. (to be honest I don't even like his view points on sports) I think maybe we have a personality clash...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ridgerunner said:


> Interestingly enough but not surprisingly the news media was very pro on the return of the Rams. Media has a vested interest in sports and reporting on them. Local media also would want to see the economic stimulation that a professional NFL team would generate. And in there speculation they were spot on re: keeping the name Rams. No other name would be adequate.
> 
> Looks like the location of the facility is choice. All in all the videos were very complimentary to the return of the Rams.
> 
> I have to confess at the end of the first video when I seen the picture of Keith Olbermann, I almost threw up...



actually thats not the case at all.at least with the NATIONAL media.as you will see later on in this thread,the whole national media throughout the country the last two years,they were covering up the facts that the Rams were coming back to LA and trying to fool people into thinking it would be the chargers and raiders. the LA media in that rare case,did their jobs back then,but again,that was a RARE case.

watch that very last video at the bottom in post# 3 and tell me if you agree,that just by watching that one video,that even a child could see the obvious,that they were coming back?

expect Rams to be back in LA next year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN




----------



## Kat

Ridgerunner said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is that? Ridgerunner
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Morning Kat...
> As you might have noticed my politics lean just a little to the conservative side. Olbermann is a complete liberal whack job. If he would stick to sports I might cut him a break, but when he goes sailing around in the world of politics he is fair game. (to be honest I don't even like his view points on sports) I think maybe we have a personality clash...
Click to expand...




Sorry, just seeing this Ridgerunner I understand what you are saying!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Kat said:


> Sorry, just seeing this Ridgerunner I understand what you are saying!



No problem Kat. You never know till you ask... I have to be watch myself sometimes... The older I get the more my vocal filter seems to fail me and I just say what is on my mind...


----------



## Kat

Ridgerunner said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, just seeing this Ridgerunner I understand what you are saying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem Kat. You never know till you ask... I have to be watch myself sometimes... The older I get the more my vocal filter seems to fail me and I just say what is on my mind...
Click to expand...




LOL nothing wrong with that!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Ridgerunner said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, just seeing this Ridgerunner I understand what you are saying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem Kat. You never know till you ask... I have to be watch myself sometimes... The older I get the more my vocal filter seems to fail me and I just say what is on my mind...
Click to expand...


Hey Ridge did you see my previous post on this page? post#3252?


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, just seeing this Ridgerunner I understand what you are saying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem Kat. You never know till you ask... I have to be watch myself sometimes... The older I get the more my vocal filter seems to fail me and I just say what is on my mind...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Ridge did you see my previous post on this page? post#3252?
Click to expand...



I saw it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ridgerunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, just seeing this Ridgerunner I understand what you are saying!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem Kat. You never know till you ask... I have to be watch myself sometimes... The older I get the more my vocal filter seems to fail me and I just say what is on my mind...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Ridge did you see my previous post on this page? post#3252?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I saw it.
Click to expand...


yeah i know YOU did and you gave me your yes or no answer.I am still waiting on ridge though so hopefully he will soon reply.

Ridge here again is the video. and here is the yes or no question I asked. which is after watching that video,dont you agree that even a CHILD could have seen the obvious from that video,that they were obviously coming back? that it hardly took a genius to see it?


----------



## Ridgerunner

9/11 inside job said:


> dont you agree that even a CHILD could have seen the obvious from that video,that they were obviously coming back?



yes


----------



## Kat

Ridgerunner said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> dont you agree that even a CHILD could have seen the obvious from that video,that they were obviously coming back?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes
Click to expand...



Me too , Me too!!


----------



## Ridgerunner

Kat would it be micro aggressive of me to say you have nice shoes?


----------



## Kat

LOL Nooooooooo I like them too!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

a good read.

LA Rams Burning All Bridges In St. Louis


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> a good read.
> 
> LA Rams Burning All Bridges In St. Louis





hmm It is a good read. None of which I really knew, except for rumor here and there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

amazing how so many people have bought into the myth over the years created by the media that LA is not an NFL football town. as always,it is so easy to disprove that myth.

Rams to inform fans they've sold out season tickets, will begin selling single-game tickets


----------



## Kat

I don't even need to click the link to know the answer to that...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> I don't even need to click the link to know the answer to that...


other USMB members here would have to though the fact they have been so brainwashed by the media over the years. they of course only see what they want to see and hate admitting when they have been proven wrong obviously so they never would of course.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


>





We now know where it stands. This was 2 years ago.


----------



## Kat

I was going to reply to another old post in here, but kept getting a weird error...sorry.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We now know where it stands. This was 2 years ago.
Click to expand...


actually that video was made FOUR yeas ago so even  as far back then people in LA knew this was coming since they were right there on top of it all in the heart of all the talk.

you can tell it was four years ago cause the guy in there talks about fisher becoming their new head coach and i just did a search on it and found it indeed was done four years ago.

pretty amazing people in LA called this even FOUR years ago huh?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

the one clinging hope i have for the chargers staying is point # 3 that the NFL doesnt want the chargers in LA so they can continue to  still use the threat of having two teams there when a team needs a new stadium in their city in the future.

There Are Some Reasons For Hope For New Chargers Stadium -TPS


----------



## Kat

(had to remove what I was trying to quote. Was getting error)


I almost couldn't remember what I wanted to ask...

Soccer. Are you into that 9/11??


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> the one clinging hope i have for the chargers staying is point # 3 that the NFL doesnt want the chargers in LA so they can continue to  still use the threat of having two teams there when a team needs a new stadium in their city in the future.
> 
> There Are Some Reasons For Hope For New Chargers Stadium -TPS




hmm this surprises me.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even need to click the link to know the answer to that...
> 
> 
> 
> other USMB members here would have to though the fact they have been so brainwashed by the media over the years. they of course only see what they want to see and hate admitting when they have been proven wrong obviously so they never would of course.
Click to expand...




One thing for sure. People tend to get brainwashed by the media very easily. I finally have learned to take the media with a grain of salt, and wait to hear the rest of the story...and there usually is one.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't even need to click the link to know the answer to that...
> 
> 
> 
> other USMB members here would have to though the fact they have been so brainwashed by the media over the years. they of course only see what they want to see and hate admitting when they have been proven wrong obviously so they never would of course.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing for sure. People tend to get brainwashed by the media very easily. I finally have learned to take the media with a grain of salt, and wait to hear the rest of the story...and there usually is one.
Click to expand...


Indeed they are.

Soccer. Are you into that 9/11??

I enjoyed playing it when I was little but that was the extent of it.I wouldnt be able to attach myself to a team like i do with the royals here in KC and with the LA Rams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mad Scientist said:


> The Chargers play the "We're moving" game almost every year to get a new stadium. The current one that was financed with SD Teachers Union Pensions (That's a fact) apparently isn't good enough. It's those expensive skyboxes don't you know! The Vikings play the same game with SoCal too. It's so boring and predictable. The same tired Sports Announcers try to hype up fan enthusiasm for an NFL team when there isn't any. It basically come down to how can the NFL owner bamboozle the city, and L.A. is weary of the NFL having been burned by that sh*bag Al Davis.
> 
> Not only is Dodger Stadium a sh*t venue, but it's in a lousy neighborhood (Echo Park, they just CALL it Chavez Ravine) and it has lousy access, just two narrow roads. Angel Stadium has much better access right off a freeway.
> 
> Yes, the city of L.A. may "get" a team or have one pushed on them, but that doesn't mean they actually want one. I've said that from the begining.



I dont know about the Chargers.This might be different this time.the city apparently doesnt want to go along with raising the hotel taxes needed for a new stadium so they may Join the Rams in Inglewood next year.

Its looking gloom and doom for them.they have the option of joining them next year if they cant get something done in SD this year. everything I been hearing coming out of there is all negative.

what you were not understanding back then is the REASON LA had gone without an NFL football team for so long is unlike st louis,who sold their soul to the devil to get the Rams with public money they are millions in debt STILL trying to pay off,LA wisely told the NFL they wont take a team if they have to publicly finance the stadium hense WHY kroneke is having the stadium PRIVATELY financed.

How the fate of the San Diego Chargers could hinge on Upland’s marijuana battle

Chargers open camp amid uncertainty over franchise's future


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> this is what all i have been saying all along,that while other teams from other cities like the chargers and raiders are talking to their cities about getting a new deal done for a new stadium,thats not happening in saint louis at all yet people here STILL think the rams will back in saint louis next year.
> 
> Let Me Upgrade Ya - Turf Show Times
> 
> While several teams throughout the NFL have inked new deals with their host cities, the St. Louis Rams are still twiddling their thumbs waiting for something to happen





SL is not too smart if they are twiddling and waiting. Sheesh, are they living in the Dark Ages? All they have to do is stop twiddling, and start reading a little...then they will know they are going to be waiting a LONG time if they are waiting on the Rams. LOL Funny!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

my name is thomas living in orange county ca and i've been a rams fan since i was 8, 52 years and that's not going to change for me the rams will always be the los angeles rams not stupid st. louis rams, bye for good georgia. we know stan will do his best to bring the team back home.
laram • 2 years ago
Rams home is LA. St. Louis is lucky to even have them. They couldn't even keep the cardinals back in the day. Guest2 must not know all the facts as to why the Rams moved or have no clue about Los Angeles natives and how we support our team. And all those fair weather fans that this article is talking about must be the people that are moving out here causing traffic jams and accidents.

In that case, St Louis should not have a team. You had a chance with the Cardinals and should have waited for expansion!

I been watching the Ram since i was 11yrs old and i love wearing my blue and gold jackie with the ram logo.what got me mad when the they left us with no L.A. team, went to ST. LOUIS, know if the rams come back to play and stay in L.A.. I will always be a ram fan plus i will buy the first ticket to the home game and wear the color of blue and gold.

Comparing attendance figures from the 1970's to today is idiotic but I guess St. Louis doesn't have much else to argue these days. Average attendance at NFL games was only about 55,000 a game at that time and has risen by nearly 20,000 a game since then. They moved to Anaheim because it was a fairly new stadium at the time and better suited for the NFL then the 100,000 seat LA Coliseum. Teams rarely move because of attendance its always stadium issues but hey, nothing says I want to be in St. Louis like two years of silence, arbitration and a downtown LA land purchase right?? ROFLMAO!!!

boy the bitterness towards Bring Back the Los Angeles Rams is just oozing from you. LOL Hilarious. There's more fans on that Facebook page then Rams fans in all of St. Louis. ha ha. No wonder you're so pissed! Yea nothing says I want to be in St. Louis like a football stadium sized land purchase on a site that has long been rumored for the NFL. You can keep lying to yourself that its all meaningless but Stan Kroenke's actions have done nothing but indicate he does not want to remain in the league's 31st ranked revenue and attendance market. Truth is LA has two stadium deals in the works and now downtown real estate owned by an actual NFL owner. What deal is in the works in St. Louis? You seem so sure they're going to stay, okay well where are they going to play? Stan Kroenke is not staying in the Edward Jones Dump and he's not paying a dime for a new stadium in St. Louis. The arbitration process (which by the way is actually litigation) ensures that. So where's this imaginary stadium in St. Louis coming from? You think the state who wouldn't help out Missouri's popular teams (Chiefs and Cardinals) are suddenly going to plunk down nearly a billion dollars for a new stadium for a team hardly anyone even cares about? ha ha keep dreaming dude. St. Louis is not a viable football market. Lukewarm fan interest, near league worst attendance figures for almost a decade, a broke city which has traditionally been very difficult to get public dollars out of and a tiny market size all spell moving vans dude. Imagine how thrilled the Rams players will be to leave one of the most invisible NFL markets in the country for Hollywood. They'll undoubtedly all jump for joy including Jeff Fisher who is a SoCal native 
And what a brilliant move by the Rams to sign a multi-year radio deal in St. Louis ensuring their games will be broadcast in two markets after the team is back in LA after this season.


The Rams broke attendance records in LA and moved to Anaheim only because no team would be able to sell out a 100,000 seat stadium regularly. What part of this are you not understanding? I'm glad you finally agree St. Louis really is a fairweather football city with far worse attendance problems then LA ever had. The Rams were rarely if ever ranke


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> this says it all right here.
> 
> CVC Dome Will Not Be Rebuilt For The Rams FOX2now.com




Watched, and read it. Sounds like they didn't care one way or another, and sure weren't putting money into it.


----------



## Kat

9/11 inside job said:


> saint louis post sportswriter bernie mikalez isnt the only one sipping that kool-aide and in denial.
> 
> St. Louis Rams Are Not Going Anyplace CVC Move Was Expected and Not Harmful KentSterling.com





Heh..



> The Rams aren’t going anywhere, but that doesn’t mitigate or excuse stonewalling partial public funding of a new home for the Rams.



Goes to show ya......some people run off at the mouth, not knowing what they are talking about (tho they think they do.....I know a few that way LOL)


----------



## Kat

I noticed!!!


----------



## Kat

LA RAM FAN said:


> Rams move Without new stadium NFL may leave St. Louis mdash where could it go






I sure am glad they didn't go with San Antonio. That would be too weird. They went where they belong!


----------



## Kat

LA RAM FAN said:


> notice how nixon even ADMITS he evaded the question?





LOL he also rambled.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great video from nick hardwick.

You Know You're a Chargers Fan When - Timeline | Facebook

viking fan cheers on chargers to get new stadium.
Johnny Bolt Pride - Timeline | Facebook

San Diego Chargers - Timeline | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kartje: Sentimentality flows at blue and yellow reunion as fans celebrate Rams' return


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

It does all seem right for the Rams to be in LA again. I don't know how they will do this season, think it all depends on that rookie guy Goff. They sure went to a lot of trouble to get him and the vets think he'll do well.

San Antonio should never have a team if a city the size of Los Angeles doesn't. Guess it doesn't matter these days, doubt the Rams will ever move out of LA again.


----------



## Kat

Yep. They seem ready to go. Above video's are mostly just crazy fans for different Cali teams.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

i sure wish i could have been at this angels game in anaheim a few weeks ago.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

RAMS LA movie trailer.


comedy gold.
The Rams just hit St. Louis with the worst slap in the face yet


----------



## Kat

LA RAM FAN said:


> the saint louis rams rank 52 out of 53 sports franchises in value.that all changes instantly with a move back to LA easily making the top five and you of you fools think they are going to stay in saint louis.
> 
> Real Madrid Tops The World s Most Valuable Sports Teams - Forbes




Guess everyone found out different. Hope they do better with next game. No surprise with first game. May not even be a good year. Lots of adjusting..


----------



## Kat

LA RAM FAN said:


> as usual,missouir governor nixon has no answers and plays dodgeball.




Did he not know anything, or just wasn't about to say?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> the saint louis rams rank 52 out of 53 sports franchises in value.that all changes instantly with a move back to LA easily making the top five and you of you fools think they are going to stay in saint louis.
> 
> Real Madrid Tops The World s Most Valuable Sports Teams - Forbes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess everyone found out different. Hope they do better with next game. No surprise with first game. May not even be a good year. Lots of adjusting..
Click to expand...


some people around here obviously did not want them back in st louis the way they were so emphatic about them staying and refused to look at the facts why they would leave.lol

funny that everything i said would happen once they moved back has happened huh? take a look at this, Rams doubled their worth by moving to Los Angeles, Forbes says


whats really weird is everytime I bring up the topic about how they were wrong they would never come back,they keep changing the topic on how they are losers which is odd since I never once said they would be winners all of a sudden their first year back,some people sure are butthurt about being proven wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

awesome baby.love it.

After 22 years, Rams' fans are loud and proud


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers moving to Los Angeles would make no sense

Chargers view a move to Los Angeles in 2017 as increasingly inevitable


----------



## LA RAM FAN

chargers could be in LA.3 MIN MARK. keep in mind though jason laconfora is a gasbag.

Jason LaCanfora: They’re going to lose referendum & they’re going to LA


----------



## LA RAM FAN

thats why it always made complete sense and easy as pie to figure out.lol

Yes it would be a lame duck season if he announced, but that would also give him a head start in marketing and selling sponsorships and suites in Los Angeles."

http://www.bizjournals.com/stlouis/print-edition/2014/11/07/tackling-rams-rumors-will-they-stay-or-will-they.html?ana=sm_stl_ucp20&b=1415308692%5E15884131&r=full

The NFL wants a team in Los Angeles, but it has to be the right team with the right owner and the right plan. Is that the Rams? Rams owner Stan Kroenke owns 60-ac

same holds true for vegas.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sure hope sd is okay.


----------



## Kat

LA RAM FAN said:


> If the NFL is serious about returning to Los Angeles, it could and should happen within the next two years. If not, another generation of pro football fans in the country's second-biggest TV market will have to be content cheering for fantasy players on fantasy teams instead of an actual team of their own.
> 
> 
> Arash Markazi -- If no team arrives within a few years the NFL might not return to Los Angeles for a long time - ESPN Los Angeles
> 
> this article was dated july 2013 saying it should happen in two years.It indeed will happen within the two years he said it needed to in the fall of 2015.





"They" knew a long time ago. So did  LA RAMS FAN it appears.


----------



## Kat

LA RAM FAN said:


> as you can hear from the horses mouth,it wont be an expansion team in LA like the people in saitn louis keep saying.
> 
> Dallas Cowboys owner Jerry Jones talks potential teams in Los Angeles - NFL Videos




Interesting video. I guess he knows of what he speaks too.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

thats too bad.

In the NFL, Chargers and Raiders fans vote with empty seats


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> man when they left they should have changed their name to st least SAINT LOUIS "LAMBS" that at LEAST has a ring to it.saint luis rams is the most retarded name for a football team.arizona cardinals is right up there with them the facts they dont even migrate there.
> 
> I will be constanty updating this thread with new information,this has been known since 2012 it was going to happen so for now,I'll just post a few videos form the past to get everyone started with for the weekend,football can FINALLY be fun for me again.I lost interest in the NFL when my team,the TREU rams,the LA RAMS,moved away.
> 
> I think you'll find all these videos interesting.


3 and 1 to start the season? Wow. Luckily you don't care


----------



## Kat

LA RAM FAN said:


> SOME people are under the delusion that the raiders will return to LA along with the rams next year but that clearly is delusional and this below is WHY.
> to those who MENTION RAIDERS TO LA...
> LA CITY COUNCIL MADE IT KNOWN THEY DO NOT WANT THE RAIDERS!!! Remember WE were there on the 12-0 Vote!!
> let me remind you of 25 years ago... we had the LA Riots, yes al davis was alive, A GANG WAS NAMED RAIDERS...
> the Neighborhoods near the La Coliseum were AFRAID TO WALK OUT THE DOOR Because of the Raider Fan Base...
> the Players of the Raiders by the late 80s were NOT i repeat NOT BRINGING THEIR FAMILIES TO HOME GAMES FOR FEAR AND ABOVE COMMENTS!!!
> and the coliseum is just a few blocks to what would be Farmers Field and the LACC
> you may not like what i say here, but I DO NOT WANT THE RAIDERS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! PERIOD!!!!!!!!!!
> i saw a Raiders game in 1988 when a friend took me to the last home game and i saw the difference in a 6 year span.... and that was before everything else started including the earthquake in 94





Looks like you called it 2 years ago.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Like it or not the St Louis lease had a provision that the stadium would be upgraded to be in the top 25% of the league stadiums. It hasn’t been done so that’s why the Rams are now on a year to year rent and can leave when they want. The new stadium proposal is too little too late and the Rams are going to L.A. where the team will
be worth 3 billion + instead of 1 billion. Kroenke knows what he’s doing.

thats what i kept saying to people back then,it did not good.lol


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> Like it or not the St Louis lease had a provision that the stadium would be upgraded to be in the top 25% of the league stadiums. It hasn’t been done so that’s why the Rams are now on a year to year rent and can leave when they want. The new stadium proposal is too little too late and the Rams are going to L.A. where the team will
> be worth 3 billion + instead of 1 billion. Kroenke knows what he’s doing.
> 
> thats what i kept saying to people back then,it did not good.lol



You still have no proof that the Rams left St Louis

I win again!


----------



## Kat

rightwinger said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not the St Louis lease had a provision that the stadium would be upgraded to be in the top 25% of the league stadiums. It hasn’t been done so that’s why the Rams are now on a year to year rent and can leave when they want. The new stadium proposal is too little too late and the Rams are going to L.A. where the team will
> be worth 3 billion + instead of 1 billion. Kroenke knows what he’s doing.
> 
> thats what i kept saying to people back then,it did not good.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still have no proof that the Rams left St Louis
> 
> I win again!
Click to expand...




How so? Did they or did they not move? Weird.


----------



## rightwinger

Kat said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not the St Louis lease had a provision that the stadium would be upgraded to be in the top 25% of the league stadiums. It hasn’t been done so that’s why the Rams are now on a year to year rent and can leave when they want. The new stadium proposal is too little too late and the Rams are going to L.A. where the team will
> be worth 3 billion + instead of 1 billion. Kroenke knows what he’s doing.
> 
> thats what i kept saying to people back then,it did not good.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still have no proof that the Rams left St Louis
> 
> I win again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so? Did they or did they not move? Weird.
Click to expand...


The NFL tried to get a team back in LA for decades and failed. They finally just told fans the Rams were playing in LA. Similar to how they claim to have two teams in NYC and claim that Dallas is in the east

Rams in LA is a HOAX


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Kat said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not the St Louis lease had a provision that the stadium would be upgraded to be in the top 25% of the league stadiums. It hasn’t been done so that’s why the Rams are now on a year to year rent and can leave when they want. The new stadium proposal is too little too late and the Rams are going to L.A. where the team will
> be worth 3 billion + instead of 1 billion. Kroenke knows what he’s doing.
> 
> thats what i kept saying to people back then,it did not good.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still have no proof that the Rams left St Louis
> 
> I win again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so? Did they or did they not move? Weird.
Click to expand...


remember he would KILL himself first before ever admitting he has ever been proven wrong.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not the St Louis lease had a provision that the stadium would be upgraded to be in the top 25% of the league stadiums. It hasn’t been done so that’s why the Rams are now on a year to year rent and can leave when they want. The new stadium proposal is too little too late and the Rams are going to L.A. where the team will
> be worth 3 billion + instead of 1 billion. Kroenke knows what he’s doing.
> 
> thats what i kept saying to people back then,it did not good.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still have no proof that the Rams left St Louis
> 
> I win again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so? Did they or did they not move? Weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> remember he would KILL himself first before ever admitting he has ever been proven wrong.
Click to expand...


Gullible NFL drone


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> someone farted in here.^



Smells like a Rams fan


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## Kat

rightwinger said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not the St Louis lease had a provision that the stadium would be upgraded to be in the top 25% of the league stadiums. It hasn’t been done so that’s why the Rams are now on a year to year rent and can leave when they want. The new stadium proposal is too little too late and the Rams are going to L.A. where the team will
> be worth 3 billion + instead of 1 billion. Kroenke knows what he’s doing.
> 
> thats what i kept saying to people back then,it did not good.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still have no proof that the Rams left St Louis
> 
> I win again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so? Did they or did they not move? Weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL tried to get a team back in LA for decades and failed. They finally just told fans the Rams were playing in LA. Similar to how they claim to have two teams in NYC and claim that Dallas is in the east
> 
> Rams in LA is a HOAX
Click to expand...



???????? So. Where are they? rightwinger


----------



## LA RAM FAN

this could be bad news for the chargers.

Chargers stadium measure is way, way behind


----------



## rightwinger

Kat said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like it or not the St Louis lease had a provision that the stadium would be upgraded to be in the top 25% of the league stadiums. It hasn’t been done so that’s why the Rams are now on a year to year rent and can leave when they want. The new stadium proposal is too little too late and the Rams are going to L.A. where the team will
> be worth 3 billion + instead of 1 billion. Kroenke knows what he’s doing.
> 
> thats what i kept saying to people back then,it did not good.lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still have no proof that the Rams left St Louis
> 
> I win again!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How so? Did they or did they not move? Weird.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The NFL tried to get a team back in LA for decades and failed. They finally just told fans the Rams were playing in LA. Similar to how they claim to have two teams in NYC and claim that Dallas is in the east
> 
> Rams in LA is a HOAX
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> ???????? So. Where are they? rightwinger
Click to expand...

The NFL is claiming that St Louis is in the "greater LA" area

Sucker born every minute


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers stadium measure getting national attention

Chargers are not going anywhere and the measure only needs 50.1% for two reasons:

1. That's all it might need depending on the pending supreme court decision.

2. That's all the mayor needs to tell him that the voters want them here. After that they will simply switch to plan B which Im fairly certain they have already discussed. 

And with all respect to John Oliver, Ray Starks, Dave Thomas and Ken Platt, Gil Field you're the only people that keep bashing the San Diego Chargers as well as ANY proposal to build a stadium (for the past 3 years I might add). I can tell you the OVERWHELMING majority of people I talk to including business people, lawyers, uber drivers, teachers, my dentist , moms dads etc are FOR the proposal. It wont get 66% I agree but it doesn't need to. 

And lastly , anyone that thinks that a 650mm private investment into the city of SD constitutes welfare for billionaires needs to stop and think what they are actually opposing. I gladly pay for things I don't use or need with my tax money everyday, A few hundred dollars more for a stadium doesn't bother me in the least. My wife and I have already proudly voted for C and looking forward to election day results.


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> thats too bad.
> 
> In the NFL, Chargers and Raiders fans vote with empty seats


Lions son! Go back to St. Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

sealybobo said:


> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats too bad.
> 
> In the NFL, Chargers and Raiders fans vote with empty seats
> 
> 
> 
> Lions son! Go back to St. Louis
Click to expand...


You have Jeff Fisher to thank for your victory yesterday.

What a moron going for a touchdown at the end of the half instead of kicking a field goal which cost them the game in the end.

Contrary to the myth.LA fans are loyal to the Rams through thick and then,the majority of the time they were in LA,they were always in the top five in league attendance. However if Fisher has ANOTHER losing season this year  and Kroneke does nothing,doesnt fire him and keeps him on again,there WILL be a lot of empty seats eventually and who can blame them in LA? I sure cant. They will support a team as long as the owner proves he is trying to win.

Fisher was in st louis for four years.He never once had a winning season there. that was okay. fans in LA and myself they did not care about that.They were not going to judge him on what he did in st louis.

The reason in years past in LA,fans always supported the Rams in the lean years because they at least had an owner who was at least TRYING to win. If Fisher has another losing season in LA,his fifth since being there,fans will stop showing up for games rightly so because if Kronke brings him back again,he will have proved that he is not committed to winning and who wants to support a team with an owner who is not committed to winning and does not care?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

You have Jeff Fisher to thank for your victory yesterday.

What a moron going for a touchdown at the end of the half instead of kicking a field goal which cost them the game in the end.

Contrary to the myth.LA fans are loyal to the Rams through thick and then,the majority of the time they were in LA,they were always in the top five in league attendance. However if Fisher has ANOTHER losing season this year and Kroneke does nothing,doesnt fire him and keeps him on again,there WILL be a lot of empty seats eventually and who can blame them in LA? I sure cant. They will support a team as long as the owner proves he is trying to win.

Fisher was in st louis for four years.He never once had a winning season there. that was okay. fans in LA and myself they did not care about that.They were not going to judge him on what he did in st louis.

The reason in years past in LA,fans always supported the Rams in the lean years because they at least had an owner who was at least TRYING to win. If Fisher has another losing season in LA,his fifth since being there,fans will stop showing up for games rightly so because if Kronke brings him back again,he will have proved that he is not committed to winning and who wants to support a team with an owner who is not committed to winning and does not care?


----------



## sealybobo

LA RAM FAN said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LA RAM FAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats too bad.
> 
> In the NFL, Chargers and Raiders fans vote with empty seats
> 
> 
> 
> Lions son! Go back to St. Louis
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have Jeff Fisher to thank for your victory yesterday.
> 
> What a moron going for a touchdown at the end of the half instead of kicking a field goal which cost them the game in the end.
> 
> Contrary to the myth.LA fans are loyal to the Rams through thick and then,the majority of the time they were in LA,they were always in the top five in league attendance. However if Fisher has ANOTHER losing season this year  and Kroneke does nothing,doesnt fire him and keeps him on again,there WILL be a lot of empty seats eventually and who can blame them in LA? I sure cant. They will support a team as long as the owner proves he is trying to win.
> 
> Fisher was in st louis for four years.He never once had a winning season there. that was okay. fans in LA and myself they did not care about that.They were not going to judge him on what he did in st louis.
> 
> The reason in years past in LA,fans always supported the Rams in the lean years because they at least had an owner who was at least TRYING to win. If Fisher has another losing season in LA,his fifth since being there,fans will stop showing up for games rightly so because if Kronke brings him back again,he will have proved that he is not committed to winning and who wants to support a team with an owner who is not committed to winning and does not care?
Click to expand...

And besides, it's all rigged anyways.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hope it works out for SD.

Save Our Bolts | Facebook


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams playing overseas this week,i hate this overseas BS.


----------



## B. Kidd

Rams brought down to earth today by the G-Men in loverly ol' England. Magic 8-ball sees numerous Ram losses when they return stateside.


----------



## rightwinger

New York Football Giants take down the feeble St Louis Rams


Go Giants!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> someone farted in here.^



Damn.....phew.....smells like a Rams fan


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## rightwinger

G Men got 4 INTs yesterday.....no wonder LA does not want the stinking Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## rightwinger

Good thing LA wouldn't take them

Doesn't look like England wants them either




.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> someone farted in here.^



Sniffffff........

Smells like the Rams last two games


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> someone farted in here.^


Rams love the smell of your farts


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Real LA Rams fans have always existed


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great old article.

5 Reasons Why the Rams Want to Leave St. Louis


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> ESPN's Frank Hartman talks with St Louis sportwriter Jim Cusumono
> great listen.
> 
> http://www.insidestlaudio.com/Pressbox/030215-4PB.mp3
> 
> Love the part where he says-" I don't want to say zero,but I would say the chances of Kronke keeping the Rams in St Louis,are practically zero."
> 
> he then goes on to say as well-" I would say that it is 100% that the NFL wont be able to tell Kronke that he has to stay in St Louis."
> 
> further proof of what I was saying way back in august that Kronke for usre has one foot out the door.



Love that part there at the end where jim says he doesnt think st louis has a legal foot to stand on because st louis was the one that walked out of the top third tier clause in negotions not kroneke.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

cool stuff.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> Love that part -If drafted by the Rams he will probably wind up playing in southern california.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all political posturing bullshit.its all for leverage for the raiders and chargers.
> 
> gasbag st louis sportswriter Bernie in denial that its too little too late for the Rams in st louis.lol
> 
> 
> very informative video.
> 
> Chargers Raiders proposed NFL stadium site - YouTube
> wow,still another great informative video.
> 
> LA Ram fans at the superbowl.
> 
> interesting stuff begins at the 4:00 minute mark.
> 
> Behind Enemy Lines - Day 2 - XLIX - YouTube
> 
> 
> more interesting stuff.begins at the 6:20 mark.
> 
> Behind Enemy Lines - Day 5 - XLIX - YouTube




informative video.

Is the NFL quietly applauding Kroenke's LA plan - ALBERT BREER




another great informative video.

(Jan28th) Tom Bateman & RockStarRams Join The Mighty1090 (XLIX)


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Chargers stadium measure falls even farther behind, Rangers vote too close to call


----------



## UnAmericanYOU

Yeah, if those polls are accurate at all, both of these measures will fail and the Chargers one will fail big. The Rangers will as well, seeing as they have eighteen percent undecided - undecideds usually break no on matters like this.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LaDainian Tomlinson on Charger stadium vote & why he’s so impressed with Bosa, Gordon


----------



## LA RAM FAN

UnAmericanYOU said:


> Yeah, if those polls are accurate at all, both of these measures will fail and the Chargers one will fail big. The Rangers will as well, seeing as they have eighteen percent undecided - undecideds usually break no on matters like this.



Its actually not as gloom and doom in SD as the media portrays it,for one thing,they never say that the chargers want to stay there. check out this video.


----------



## rightwinger

Rams suck

LA should be glad they didn't take back those losers


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> someone farted in here.



That's not a fart....that is what the Rams locker room smells like


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

lol

Tom Brady laughs off Reggie Wayne calling him a cheater


----------



## LA RAM FAN

yahoo.!!!!! thats what im talking about baby,


ESPN


----------



## LA RAM FAN

not good,sounds like they are going to LA.

Why did the downtown stadium plan fail? What's next? - CW6 San Diego


----------



## LA RAM FAN

i sure hope something can be worked out to keep the chargers in SD.

Chargers, Rams discussing sharing L.A. stadium: 'There are no hurdles to any deal'


----------



## LA RAM FAN

so here is hoping chargers get something done to stay in SD.


----------



## rightwinger

LA RAM FAN said:


> so here is hoping chargers get something done to stay in SD.


LA needs a team


----------



## LA RAM FAN

someone farted in here.^


----------



## LA RAM FAN

somewhat encouraging that the chargers might not leave SD.

Chargers owner still weighing options tied to potential relocation


----------



## LA RAM FAN

you saw this EVERYWHERE at the Chargers game in SD and they were not fans from stank louis either.LOL  a rams fan from st louis that did make the trip out there cause he had relatives there,said it was the first time he could ever going to game where it felt like a HOME games.LOL


----------



## rightwinger

St Louis still loves their Rams


----------



## LA RAM FAN

here is wrongwinger crying in defeat since "IT"  HATES being proven wrong.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

great video that needs to be added to this historic thread.

TNF Presents: Like They Never Left


----------



## rightwinger

St Louis Rams look good this year

Good thing they didn’t move


----------



## LA RAM FAN

as i said,great pic of you there below wrongwinger.





the whole world sees what you look like


----------



## rightwinger

Still haven’t seen anything close to a stadium in LA

LA Rams are a myth created by the NFL

You don’t believe the NY Giants actually play in NY do you?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

still MORE butthurt  from the whining troll I love it.

i wonder what WRONGwinger will look like when he grows up,we know what he looks like NOW?


----------



## rightwinger

Rams moving to LA is an urban legend


----------



## LA RAM FAN

I called it.I always said many times in this thread that once the Rams got back to LA they would be successful and their losing ways they had for over ten years straight in stank louis would come to an end because the NFL was going to want LA to do well in the market after having no team in LA for over 20 years.

I dont think the Chargers will ever get to represent LA in the superbowl  while they are there because next to Mark Davis,they have the most horrible ownership in the league.we will see

I said that we would be successful once they came back to LA but i never saw them being superbowl champions so soon.we might see a lot of this in future years as well from them.we shall see,


----------



## Golfing Gator

LA RAM FAN said:


> I called it.I always said many times in this thread that once the Rams got back to LA they would be successful and their losing ways they had for over ten years straight in stank louis would come to an end because the NFL was going to want LA to do well in the market after having no team in LA for over 20 years.
> 
> I dont think the Chargers will ever get to represent LA while they are there because next to Mark Davis,they have the most horrible ownership in the league.we will see
> 
> I said that we would be successful once they came back to LA but i never saw them being superbowl champions so soon.we might see a lot of this in future years as well from them.we shall see,



The fans in St Louis were great to the Rams, they supported them through thick and thin.  

Kroenke built a losing team on purpose, would not spend money like he is in LA, just so he would have an excuse to get out of St Louis.   The NFL helped him as they wanted the money his big shiny new stadium would bring in.

Both the NFL and Kroenke fucked St Louis and they did not deserve it.


----------



## sealybobo

Golfing Gator said:


> The fans in St Louis were great to the Rams, they supported them through thick and thin.
> 
> Kroenke built a losing team on purpose, would not spend money like he is in LA, just so he would have an excuse to get out of St Louis.   The NFL helped him as they wanted the money his big shiny new stadium would bring in.
> 
> Both the NFL and Kroenke fucked St Louis and they did not deserve it.


I believe more times than not the team with the best record does not win the Super Bowl.

And the number one seed in basketball or baseball or hockey too.

Is this true?


----------



## Harry Dresden

sealybobo said:


> I believe more times than not the team with the best record does not win the Super Bowl.
> 
> And the number one seed in basketball or baseball or hockey too.
> 
> Is this true?


yes.....


----------



## sealybobo

Harry Dresden said:


> yes.....


What fun would playoffs be if the number one seed always won?

I think they should make it more special then for having the best record at the end of the season. The playoff champs and regular season champs.


----------



## Golfing Gator

sealybobo said:


> I believe more times than not the team with the best record does not win the Super Bowl.
> 
> And the number one seed in basketball or baseball or hockey too.
> 
> Is this true?



pretty much.  it is about getting hot at the right time


----------



## Harry Dresden

sealybobo said:


> What fun would playoffs be if the number one seed always won?
> 
> I think they should make it more special then for having the best record at the end of the season. The playoff champs and regular season champs.


i just told you the number one team loses a lot....this year the number one and two teams lost...


----------



## sealybobo

Harry Dresden said:


> i just told you the number one team loses a lot....this year the number one and two teams lost...


Packers and Tampa Bay only had 1 more win than the Rams and they don't play the same teams.  Maybe the Rams had a tougher schedule?  

What they should do is there are 32 teams.  That's 16 in the East and 16 in the West.  All 16 teams in the west should play each other once and all 16 teams should play each other in the east.  That way everyone has the same schedule.  Remember the year the Panthers and Cam Newton made it to the Superbowl?  They had the weakest schedule and were almost undefeated.


----------



## Harry Dresden

sealybobo said:


> Packers and Tampa Bay only had 1 more win than the Rams and they don't play the same teams.  Maybe the Rams had a tougher schedule?
> 
> What they should do is there are 32 teams.  That's 16 in the East and 16 in the West.  All 16 teams in the west should play each other once and all 16 teams should play each other in the east.  That way everyone has the same schedule.  Remember the year the Panthers and Cam Newton made it to the Superbowl?  They had the weakest schedule and were almost undefeated.


when they make up the schedules they have no idea who is going to be good or bad...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Golfing Gator said:


> The fans in St Louis were great to the Rams, they supported them through thick and thin.
> 
> Kroenke built a losing team on purpose, would not spend money like he is in LA, just so he would have an excuse to get out of St Louis.   The NFL helped him as they wanted the money his big shiny new stadium would bring in.
> 
> Both the NFL and Kroenke fucked St Louis and they did not deserve it.


You are obviously a butthurt stank Louis fan because thst is so much bullshit it’s not even funny.  Stank Louis has the most fair weather NFL fans on the planet dumbass.the ONLY  time they ever supported them was during the greatest show on turf days when they had Marshall Faulk and Kurt Warner.when they got to St. Louis,the first four years when they had horrible teams and were big time losers,that stadium was half empty all the time and they We’re having the same problem tye chargers are in LA and the raiders are in Vegas with the majority of fans thst did show up would be from the opposing teams.then once the rams started losing again after they lost Warner and Faulk,the stadium became half empty again and the opposing fans made it look like a home game fir them.

The problem with your lies is I went to one of their games there the last season in St. Louis,so I saw personally with my own eyes,it was the home opener against the Seahawks,a team thst should have been back to back Super Bowl champions if not for a criminal coach,that stadium was half empty taken over by Seahawks fans for a SUPERBOWL team no,less.  as they always were with visiting fans.,as always,you prove you have never been interested in facts,only telling lies.i took you off ignore cause I figured here in the sports section you would at least not lie as you do in the politics section.i see I was hoping for too much.
i posted many pics on this thread thst showed how the stadium was half empty their last season there.

Thanks fir proving your a St. Louis homer butthurt over this the fact in all your babble,you don’t want to discuss the evil,bitch Georgia frontiere how she fucked over the fans in LA by moving them there because she wanted to be in her hometown of stank Louis not giving a shit about the fans.the fans hated her because she ran thst team into the ground trading away Eric Dickerson and their other best players.the fans begged her to sell the team.

In your bias, you of course did not want to mention the fact the evil Georgia frontiere purposely gutted the Rams when they were in LA getting rid of Dickerson and their best players so they would start losing and have a loser in LA.

a wrong was righted with the rams coming back to LA, you St. Louis homers are such dumbasses you don’t even realise thst the Rams were never even St. Louiss NFL team,,they were just there fir a pit stop,st Louis REAL football team,the cardinals plays in Arizona dumbass.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Matter of fact,if you go back and look several pages back on this thread,you will see a poster thst lives in St. Louis who came on here and stated that LA can have the Rams.thst he was glad to see them go.  guess what,that’s how the majority of the people in St. Louis felt,when I went to that game in st Louis to see them play the Seahawks back then,I asked many fans how they felt about t thst the rams were leaving fir LA next year,only a few said they felt bad,the majority of them said,who gives a shit,they can have them.

the fans in stank Louis did not give a shit about losing the rams most of them,or they would have shown up,now the Oakland and San Diego fans,I DO feel really sorry fir them,THEY got screwed,they supported the chargers and raiders through thick and thin.

the NFL is an evil organization,they do not give a shit about history,just shiny brand new stadiums.

the Rams belong in LA,chargers in San Diego,and Raiders in Oakland.

the NFL of course does not give a shit about fan loyalty that’s why only an idiot would tune into these nfl games all the time.it used to be every year,there would be no way I would miss the Super Bowl.,this was the first Super Bowl I have watched sense the Seahawks cheatriots Super Bowl when Pete the cheat threw that game fir the cheaters.


----------



## Harry Dresden

LA RAM FAN said:


> You are obviously a butthurt stank Louis fan because thst is so much bullshit it’s not even funny.  Stank Louis has the most fair weather NFL fans on the planet dumbass.the ONLY  time they ever supported them was during the greatest show on turf days when they had Marshall Faulk and Kurt Warner.when they got to St. Louis,the first four years when they had horrible teams and were big time losers,that stadium was half empty all the time and they We’re having the same problem tye chargers are in LA and the raiders are in Vegas with the majority of fans thst did show up would be from the opposing teams.then once the rams started losing again after they lost Warner and Faulk,the stadium became half empty again and the opposing fans made it look like a home game fir them.
> 
> The problem with your lies is I went to one of their games there the last season in St. Louis,so I saw personally with my own eyes,it was the home opener against the Seahawks,a team thst should have been back to back Super Bowl champions if not for a criminal coach,that stadium was half empty taken over by Seahawks fans as they always were with visiting fans.,as always,you prove you have never been interested in facts,only telling lies.i took you off ignore cause I figured here in the sports section you would at least not lie as you do in the politics section.i see I was hoping for too much.
> i posted many pics on this thread thst showed how the stadium was half empty their last season there.
> 
> Thanks fir proving your a St. Louis homer butthurt over this the fact in all your babble,you don’t want to discuss the evil,bitch Georgia frontiere how she fucked over the fans in LA by moving them there because she wanted to be in her hometown of stank Louis not giving a shit about the fans.the fans hated her because she ran thst team into the ground trading away Eric Dickerson and their other best players.the fans begged her to sell the team.
> 
> a wrong was righted with the rams coming back to LA, you St. Louis homers are such dumbasses you don’t even realise thst the Rams were never even St. Louiss NFL team,,they were just there fir a pit stop,st Louis REAL football team,the cardinals plays in Arizona dumbass.


frontire didnt fuck over the LA fans she fucked over the fans in Anaheim and OC......


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Harry Dresden said:


> frontire didnt fuck over the LA fans she fucked over the fans in Anaheim and OC......


Getting technical I see.might want to explain thst to little gator boy,someone obviously clueless how the rams fans in Southern California sense you are getting technical here,how they git fucked over by her,that the fans hated her and still go to her grave to this day  to piss on it they still hate the monster who is burning in hell now.how the fans begged her to sell the team.

so sad thst carrol rosenbloom had to die,there is no way in hell had he lived,he would ever have moved them out of LA to the OC.the very next year after he died she just happened to use thst opportunity to move them to Orange County which opened up the doors fir traiter Al also burning in hell now,to move the Raidersvto LA. The evil bitch didn’t even respect her husbands wishes to keep the team in LA moving them first to OC and then of course stank Louis.

These nfl,owners are so fuckimg stupid they just don’t get it that with ucla and usc,two teams in LA just doesn’t work,never has. 

one thing that cannot be debated is the rams are the only team of the raiders chargers and them thst belong in LA,the fact we had the rams and the raiders at one time,now the rams and chargers.,the rams of those three,are the only one mentioned both times,they are also the only one of the three thst was there by themselves being there fir thirty years by themselves  owning LA before the bitch moved them to Orange County.

First it was the rams and raiders,now it’s rams and chargers,nobody wants the chargers there,it is crystal clear only the Rams belong in LA.

the more and more the NFL keeps the chargers in LA and the Raiders in Vegas,they are just embarrassing themselves.


----------



## sealybobo

Harry Dresden said:


> frontire didnt fuck over the LA fans she fucked over the fans in Anaheim and OC......


This is how I understand an owner who doesn't care about winning.  They suck so they get good draft picks.  Suddenly they are good because they have a lot of young new good talent.  They make the playoffs.  These young guys want more money.  Instead of paying them, they trade them and start the downward spiral back to suck, repeat the process.

So when it comes time to make some moves, spend some money and build a championship, they chicken out.  They figure they're making shit tons of money losing why bother?

Are you watching the new Laker series on HBO?  About the Magic Johnson era.  It's so good.  Only 2 episodes in.  The coach quit.  He's not buying in to Dr. Buss' vision.  And when he met Red Auerbach (what a dick) it was great when Dr. Buss told him he now realizes what he has to do.  He has to cut his heart out and beat him to death with it.  LOL.  Boy did Dr. Buss change the NBA.  Auerbach laughed at him and told him he was a loser.  He said, "but you don't even know me".  I can't wait to see Red eat his words when Magic beats Larry.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

LA RAM FAN said:


> You are obviously a butthurt stank Louis fan because thst is so much bullshit it’s not even funny.  Stank Louis has the most fair weather NFL fans on the planet dumbass.the ONLY  time they ever supported them was during the greatest show on turf days when they had Marshall Faulk and Kurt Warner.when they got to St. Louis,the first four years when they had horrible teams and were big time losers,that stadium was half empty all the time and they We’re having the same problem tye chargers are in LA and the raiders are in Vegas with the majority of fans thst did show up would be from the opposing teams.then once the rams started losing again after they lost Warner and Faulk,the stadium became half empty again and the opposing fans made it look like a home game fir them.
> 
> The problem with your lies is I went to one of their games there the last season in St. Louis,so I saw personally with my own eyes,it was the home opener against the Seahawks,a team thst should have been back to back Super Bowl champions if not for a criminal coach,that stadium was half empty taken over by Seahawks fans for a SUPERBOWL team no,less.  as they always were with visiting fans.,as always,you prove you have never been interested in facts,only telling lies.i took you off ignore cause I figured here in the sports section you would at least not lie as you do in the politics section.i see I was hoping for too much.
> i posted many pics on this thread thst showed how the stadium was half empty their last season there.
> 
> Thanks fir proving your a St. Louis homer butthurt over this the fact in all your babble,you don’t want to discuss the evil,bitch Georgia frontiere how she fucked over the fans in LA by moving them there because she wanted to be in her hometown of stank Louis not giving a shit about the fans.the fans hated her because she ran thst team into the ground trading away Eric Dickerson and their other best players.the fans begged her to sell the team.
> 
> In your bias, you of course did not want to mention the fact the evil Georgia frontiere purposely gutted the Rams when they were in LA getting rid of Dickerson and their best players so they would start losing and have a loser in LA.
> 
> a wrong was righted with the rams coming back to LA, you St. Louis homers are such dumbasses you don’t even realise thst the Rams were never even St. Louiss NFL team,,they were just there fir a pit stop,st Louis REAL football team,the cardinals plays in Arizona dumbass.





LA RAM FAN said:


> Matter of fact,if you go back and look several pages back on this thread,you will see a poster thst lives in St. Louis who came on here and stated that LA can have the Rams.thst he was glad to see them go.  guess what,that’s how the majority of the people in St. Louis felt,when I went to that game in st Louis to see them play the Seahawks back then,I asked many fans how they felt about t thst the rams were leaving fir LA next year,only a few said they felt bad,the majority of them said,who gives a shit,they can have them.
> 
> the fans in stank Louis did not give a shit about losing the rams most of them,or they would have shown up,now the Oakland and San Diego fans,I DO feel really sorry fir them,THEY got screwed,they supported the chargers and raiders through thick and thin.
> 
> the NFL is an evil organization,they do not give a shit about history,just shiny brand new stadiums.
> 
> the Rams belong in LA,chargers in San Diego,and Raiders in Oakland.
> 
> the NFL of course does not give a shit about fan loyalty that’s why only an idiot would tune into these nfl games all the time.it used to be every year,there would be no way I would miss the Super Bowl.,this was the first Super Bowl I have watched sense the Seahawks cheatriots Super Bowl when Pete the cheat threw that game fir the cheaters.


I know I


LA RAM FAN said:


> Matter of fact,if you go back and look several pages back on this thread,you will see a poster thst lives in St. Louis who came on here and stated that LA can have the Rams.thst he was glad to see them go.  guess what,that’s how the majority of the people in St. Louis felt,when I went to that game in st Louis to see them play the Seahawks back then,I asked many fans how they felt about t thst the rams were leaving fir LA next year,only a few said they felt bad,the majority of them said,who gives a shit,they can have them.
> 
> the fans in stank Louis did not give a shit about losing the rams most of them,or they would have shown up,now the Oakland and San Diego fans,I DO feel really sorry fir them,THEY got screwed,they supported the chargers and raiders through thick and thin.
> 
> the NFL is an evil organization,they do not give a shit about history,just shiny brand new stadiums.
> 
> the Rams belong in LA,chargers in San Diego,and Raiders in Oakland.
> 
> the NFL of course does not give a shit about fan loyalty that’s why only an idiot would tune into these nfl games all the time.it used to be every year,there would be no way I would miss the Super Bowl.,this was the first Super Bowl I have watched sense the Seahawks cheatriots Super Bowl when Pete the cheat threw that game fir the cheaters.


Proof in the pudding I hit the nail on the head here in my two posts the fact that USMBs biggest resident troll smellybozos hates those two accurate posts of mine.   The trollboy who has to lie to evade facts.he put a thumbs down in those two posts of mine but as always in his debates,he has no evidence to counter facts or the points I brought up as he never does in the politics section that the Demonrats are destroying America.

trollboys like smellybozo and golfing gator in their babble and lies thst the refs gave the game to the Rams,they talk about the call the refs made against thst bengals defender on third down thst was called a holding penalty saying he did not hold him thst gave the rams a touchdown and the lead when the bengals defender grasped the rams sleeve yet sense they are such poor debaters,they cannot refute the much more obvious NON call penalty on the bengals when that bengals wide receiver grabbed Ramsay’s facemask and threw him to the ground giving the bengals their only touchdown in the second half,thst was the ONLY touchdown they could score in the second half,they could not move the ball the entire time.they don’t want to talk about that non call offensive pass interference non call penalty the refs blew not calling no sir.

if anything,the refs  redeemed themselves at the end with thst call thst went the rams way at the end because the Rams would  never have had to come from behind in the first place to win the game had the refs done their jobs they are suppose to do.  

what’s really comical about the morons like smellybozo who say  the refs gave the game to the Rams,that call they said the bengals committed a penalty on the goal line,that was a fifty fifty call that could go have gone either way,it’s not uncommon fir refs to make those kind of calls in games, in a moment like thst,it’s always fifty/ fifty  if the refs will call a flag,in this day and age of NFL football,you can’t play defense anymore like you were used to be allowed to do remember? You can barely touch a player anymore on defense without a yellow flag being thrown.

however the NON call  offensive pass interference  penalty the bengals receiver committed but was not called when he  grabbed the rams facemask and threw him to the ground,thst one there is no debate thst a personal foul was committed,that one was 100%   A no questionable blatant personal foul penalty committed thst  refs NEVER overlook,that one is NEVER fifty/ fifty in a game by the refs,thst always gets called.
Oh but smellybozo and golfing gator don’t want to talk about that one how the refs blew that non call,no sir,they do not want to talk about how thst was a gift to the bengals by the refs,how thst was the only touchdown the bengals could muster in the second half,thst they could not muster any touchdowns in the second half after thst.
No sirreee Bob.


it was the complete opposite,the refs did everything on the planet to try and give this game to the BUNGELS  and yet they STILL could not beat the Rams right bluzman61 Billo_Really JustAGuy1


----------



## LA RAM FAN

It’s comedy gold thst dumbasses like liar golfing gator try to claim the Rams ever had much fan support in stank Louis other than the years they were great when they had the greatest show on turf with Kurt Warner and Marshall Faulk,as I said before,they had the most fickle f bandwagon fans on the planet,before Warner and Faulk got there when they were so horrible,,they had the same exact same problem the chargers are in LA with half empty stadiums and most the fans being from the opposing team.  Then once Warner was gone,they went back to half empty stadiums again.

St. Louis is not a football town,they don’t support football there like they do baseball.that is the reality of the situation.Man they hardly even supported their real NFL team the cardinals when they were there,.the fans of St. Louis brought it on themselves losing the Rams who were never even their team to begin with,st Louis rams fan gator trollboy doesn’t understand reality thst St. Louis’s REAL NFL football team,plays in Arizona,that the Rams were never his team.  

St. Louis fans like gator boy,are not like steeler fans,bronco fans ,browns fans,or bills fans ,now Those are teams where they’re fans support them through thick and then.thst is the biggest bullshit lie on the planet by gator boy they supported the Rams through thick and then in stank Louis..

St. Louis fans brought it on themselves they got what they deserved with their poor attendance right Billo_Really  I know YOU watched them during those years,you remember I’m sure.

Now the San Diego and Oakland fans,THEY got screwed and fucked over by the NFL owners,those fans DID support the chargers and Raiders through thick and thin unlike the fans in stank Louis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Fortunately for the Rams THIS time,they were not playing the cheatriots.I guarantee you had they been playing  them,the refs would NEVER have called those holding penalty’s against the bungles in the end zone when they had a meltdown coming unglued losing their composure mugging the Rams receivers as they did,they would never have thrown those yellow flags against the cheatriots,no way  in hell on the planet.

it is so obvious to any thinking rational objective person the cheatriots have always had the refs in their pockets.In the rams patriots first Super Bowl,the pats players mugged the rams receivers and no yellow flags were thrown,rams receiver Issac Bruce said he had never been in a game before where the players got  away with mugging him as they did in thst game and there was a former NFL official who even said it was the worst officiated football game he ever saw in his life saying he had seen many other high school games much better officiated than that.

anytime I bring up thse pesky facts that can’t be refuted the cheatriots apologists that have their head up Tom Brady’s ass like rightwinger,unkotore,and pooper,they just post a laughing smiley unable to refute these facts,the truth hurts theyr feelings.

Right Billo_Really Rambunctious Fiero425


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Most the so called rams fans in stank Louis are such dumbasses they don’t even know the history of the Rams in LA a lot of them.they don’t have a clue who Vince ferragamo is,deacon jones,,Bob waters,Roman Gabriel and the like, if you ask them to name the history of the Rams,they are like oh the history of the Rams is I remember those sueperbowl years,they had Marshall Faulk,Kurt warner,that’s their knowledge of the history of the Rams.  Plus they are not loyal to their team like the San Diego or Oakland fans,most Won’t support another team other than the chargers and raiders.that’s how Ram fans in LA were,they never wanted another team back in LA,they just wanted their Rams,


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rams, 49ers have met once in the playoffs, the 1989 NFC championship — it went terribly
					

The Rams are playing the San Francisco 49ers in the NFC championship game for the first time since a 30-3 loss following the 1989 season.




					www.latimes.com
				












						Plaschke: Rams vs. 49ers will end like Dodgers vs. Giants — with an L.A. triumph
					

The Rams and their star-studded roster will defeat San Francisco to advance to Super Bowl LVI, no matter how many 49ers fans flood SoFi Stadium.




					www.latimes.com
				












						Rams finally best 49ers, will host L.A. Super Bowl
					

The Rams will try to win Super Bowl LVI on their home field after overcoming a 10-point fourth-quarter deficit to stun the division rival 49ers in Sunday's NFC Championship Game.




					www.espn.com
				












						Rams fans celebrate at bars, living rooms as LA heads to Super Bowl
					

Los Angeles County partied on Sunday, Jan. 30, as the NFC Championship Game took over Inglewood’s SoFi Stadium – and it was a rivalry bout at that.




					www.ocregister.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

New OC Liam Coen on returning to the Rams | Rams Revealed Ep. 82
					

J.B. Long is joined by the Los Angeles Rams' new offensive coordinator Liam Coen to discuss returning to L.A. after a season at Kentucky, reuniting with head coach Sean McVay, and how he thinks the offense can continue to soar with QB Matthew Stafford at




					www.therams.com
				












						Rams' COO Kevin Demoff: 'I absolutely believe we can be at the level the Lakers and Dodgers are at'
					

Rams COO Kevin Demoff said he "absolutely" believes the team can become the Lakers and the Dodgers in terms of popularity.




					abc7.com
				

















						Plaschke: Welcome back, Super Bowl. L.A. is where you belong
					

The Super Bowl is finally back where it belongs to be played in Los Angeles. Its birthplace and other memorable moments, writes columnist Bill Plaschke.




					www.latimes.com
				












						Alexander: St. Louis still holds a grudge. So what?
					

The Rams’ return to L.A. after 21 years away was a repossession, plain and simple.




					www.ocregister.com
				












						Rams know the ring is the thing that will win LA
					

When Kevin Demoff starts listing the reasons Los Angeles can be a Rams town again, it's pretty difficult not to buy what he's selling.




					www.foxnews.com
				













						Whose House? L.A. Times/SurveyMonkey poll suggests Rams are winning over local fans
					

The Rams really might be able to use their Super Bowl run to win over more Southern California fans, according to an L.A. Times/SurveyMonkey poll.




					www.latimes.com
				













						‘Your grandparent’s team’: can the Rams ever win back Los Angeles?
					

A Super Bowl win could cement the Rams’ place in the city – and the hearts of its residents – which had once exiled them




					www.theguardian.com
				












						Top Rams News: What experts are saying about Rams-Bengals heading into Super Bowl LVI
					

Previews, predictions and other coverage from local and national ahead of Super Bowl LVI on Sunday between the Los Angeles Rams and Cincinnati Bengals at SoFi Stadium.




					www.therams.com
				













*Brought Back the Los Angeles Rams*​February 13  ·
THE LOS ANGELES RAMS ARE SUPER BOWL CHAMPIONS!!

Los Angeles Rams - 23
Cincinnati Bengals - 20














						'Pure joy': Ventura County Rams fans celebrate Super Bowl win
					

Rams fans across Ventura County celebrate the team's Super Bowl championship.



					www.vcstar.com
				












						Rams come up big when it counts, come back to beat Bengals in Super Bowl LVI
					

The Rams overcame a deficit in the final minutes after leading for most of the game and losing Odell Beckham Jr. to injury in a 23-20 victory.




					www.latimes.com
				


















						Los Angeles, you've got another champion. Make room for the Rams
					

Move over Lakers, back up Dodgers, everybody clear space for the Rams, the prodigal sons turned Super Bowl champions, Bill Plaschke writes.




					www.latimes.com
				













						How the Rams' Super Bowl win sets table for the next generation of L.A. fans
					

A victory in the Super Bowl might not convince the hordes of transplant fans to change teams, but it might convince their kids.




					www.espn.com
				













						Alexander: An LA Rams championship after all these years
					

Their new fans might not realize it, but a lot of heartbreak came before Sunday night’s Super Bowl LVI triumph over the Cincinnati Bengals at SoFi Stadium.




					www.ocregister.com
				












						As the Rams get ready to promenade, a look at L.A.’s not always illustrious history of parades
					

Parades along Broadway to City Hall were once a thing in Los Angeles. Over the decades, routes have become more atomized — and commercial.




					www.latimes.com
				













						Aaron Donald goes shirtless, Cooper Kupp honors Kobe and more from the Rams' Super Bowl parade
					

The Los Angeles Rams celebrated their first Super Bowl since 2000 on Wednesday. From Odell Beckham Jr. poppin' bottles to Matthew Stafford smoking cigars, here are the parade's best moments.




					www.espn.com
				












						‘Best day of my life’: Fans celebrate Super Bowl champion parade in sea of blue and gold
					

The roughly one-mile Rams Super Bowl parade kicked off at 11 a.m. at the Shrine Auditorium on Jefferson Boulevard in Los Angeles.




					www.latimes.com
				













						Whose House? Thousands cheer as Rams celebrate victory with parade, rally at Coliseum
					

Parade rolled to the Coliseum, where a mammoth rally was staged to celebrate the team’s Super Bowl victory.




					www.ocregister.com
				












						Rams' long and winding road led to Super Bowl LVI championship at home
					

The Rams' regular-season run toward the playoffs and a Super Bowl LVI victory started great and was scrutinized after a winless November before they rallied into the playoffs.




					www.latimes.com
				












						To a lifetime Rams fan, the Super Bowl victory was all the richer
					

Those lucky enough to watch the Rams from the beginning can only sit back and smile now as those wonderful images flow gently through the windows of our minds.




					www.ocregister.com
				













						McVay: Committed to Rams, won't pursue TV jobs
					

Coach Sean McVay is not pursuing any television opportunities and is committed to helping the Los Angeles Rams defend their Super Bowl title, he told ESPN's Adam Schefter on Friday.




					www.espn.com


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Funny that in ALL the babble on this page and the previous page from dumbasses like golfing gator and smellybozo,NONE of them wants to discuss THIS point that i brought up whern i brought this thread back




I called it.I always said many times in this thread that once the Rams got back to LA they would be successful and their losing ways they had for over ten years straight in stank louis would come to an end because the NFL was going to want LA to do well in the market after having no team in LA for over 20 years.

I dont think the Chargers will ever get to represent LA in the superbowl while they are there because next to Mark Davis,they have the most horrible ownership in the league.we will see

I said that we would be successful once they came back to LA but i never saw them being superbowl champions so soon.we might see a lot of this in future years as well from them.we shall see,




__





						expect Rams to be back in LA next year.
					

St Louis Rams look good this year  Good thing they didn’t move



					www.usmessageboard.com
				




I called it.I always said many times in this thread that once the Rams got back to LA they would be successful and their losing ways they had for over ten years straight in stank louis would come to an end because the NFL was going to want LA to do well in the market after having no team in LA for over 20 years.

I dont think the Chargers will ever get to represent LA in the superbowl while they are there because next to Mark Davis,they have the most horrible ownership in the league.we will see

I said that we would be successful once they came back to LA but i never saw them being superbowl champions so soon.we might see a lot of this in future years as well from them.we shall see,


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Once again my statement I made six years ago before the Rams came back to LA has turned out to be true when I mentioned several hundreds of pages back thst the Rams would succeed once they got to LA because of two things,ONE, the NFL wants the LA market to succceed with the market not having a team in over twenty years,TWO,the top best free agents would want to come to LA. They landed Beckham,miller and ramsey,and now,even though they don’t have miller anymore they replaced him with another great 9 time all pro Bobby Wagner and wide out all pro wide receiver Allen Robinson.


----------



## Rodimus

LA RAM FAN said:


> It’s comedy gold thst dumbasses like liar golfing gator try to claim the Rams ever had much fan support in stank Louis other than the years they were great when they had the greatest show on turf with Kurt Warner and Marshall Faulk,as I said before,they had the most fickle f bandwagon fans on the planet,before Warner and Faulk got there when they were so horrible,,they had the same exact same problem the chargers are in LA with half empty stadiums and most the fans being from the opposing team.  Then once Warner was gone,they went back to half empty stadiums again.
> 
> St. Louis is not a football town,they don’t support football there like they do baseball.that is the reality of the situation.Man they hardly even supported their real NFL team the cardinals when they were there,.the fans of St. Louis brought it on themselves losing the Rams who were never even their team to begin with,st Louis rams fan gator trollboy doesn’t understand reality thst St. Louis’s REAL NFL football team,plays in Arizona,that the Rams were never his team.
> 
> St. Louis fans like gator boy,are not like steeler fans,bronco fans ,browns fans,or bills fans ,now Those are teams where they’re fans support them through thick and then.thst is the biggest bullshit lie on the planet by gator boy they supported the Rams through thick and then in stank Louis..
> 
> St. Louis fans brought it on themselves they got what they deserved with their poor attendance right Billo_Really  I know YOU watched them during those years,you remember I’m sure.
> 
> Now the San Diego and Oakland fans,THEY got screwed and fucked over by the NFL owners,those fans DID support the chargers and Raiders through thick and thin unlike the fans in stank Louis.


i agree with your statements about teams moving. the money is more important to them than the fans, which is a shame.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rodimus said:


> i agree with your statements about teams moving. the money is more important to them than the fans, which is a shame.


These owners are evil motherfuckers,I don’t watch nfl football anymore cause these asshole owners only care about fancy state of the art facility’s instead of history and tradition,so fuck the NFL.the only time I watched any football this year was when the playoffs began to watch the rams.used to be I never missed Monday night football or anytime the rams were on.

as I said before Rodimus the Rams leaving moving back to LA was the only move that made any sense and was justified.i have a friend that lives in St. Louis and he told me the majority of the years they were there when they were terrible,it was easy as pie to get a ticket there, I went to one of their games there the last season there and most the fans were cheering on the opposing team.the St. Louis fans brought it on themselves not supporting them however the Oakland and San Diego fans git screwed because they DID support their team through thick and thin.

Don’t you agree thst I was a prophet when I said once the Rams git to LA they would succeed and start winning because the NFL wants LA to be successful with a team there? I also said the biggest free agents names would want to come there as well and look who they have signed lately Odell beckham,von miller and after losing miller they get future hall of fame Bobby wager of the Seahawks one of the best inside linebackers in the game,and future hall of famer,and and that pro wide receiver from the Atlanta falcons as well,their gojng to be dangerous this year.


----------



## Rodimus

LA RAM FAN said:


> These owners are evil motherfuckers,I don’t watch nfl football anymore cause these asshole owners only care about fancy state of the art facility’s instead of history and tradition,so fuck the NFL.the only time I watched any football this year was when the playoffs began to watch the rams.used to be I never missed Monday night football or anytime the rams were on.
> 
> as I said before Rodimus the Rams leaving moving back to LA was the only move that made any sense and was justified.i have a friend that lives in St. Louis and he told me the majority of the years they were there when they were terrible,it was easy as pie to get a ticket there, I went to one of their games there the last season there and most the fans were cheering on the opposing team.the St. Louis fans brought it on themselves not supporting them however the Oakland and San Diego fans git screwed because they DID support their team through thick and thin.
> 
> Don’t you agree thst I was a prophet when I said once the Rams git to LA they would succeed and start winning because the NFL wants LA to be successful with a team there? I also said the biggest free agents names would want to come there as well and look who they have signed lately Odell beckham,von miller and after losing miller they get future hall of fame Bobby wager of the Seahawks one of the best inside linebackers in the game,and future hall of famer,and and that pro wide receiver from the Atlanta falcons as well,their gojng to be dangerous this year.


i agree with what you said there. you predicted it. the greed is just getting really ridiculous.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Rodimus said:


> i agree with what you said there. you predicted it. the greed is just getting really ridiculous.


Some sports newscasters back then even agreed with me saying the same thing thst the Rams going back to LA was the only move thst made any sense of the three of the rams,chargers and raiders leaving their cities.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Just wondering Rodimus ,are yiu related to Rodisi by chance


----------



## Rodimus

LA RAM FAN said:


> Just wondering Rodimus ,are yiu related to Rodisi by chance


No. my username Rodimus is from Rodimus Prime from TransFormers.


----------

